# last person to post wins



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

a never ending game which is really fun. looks like i win. FOR NOW


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm sure dorks will ruin this one just like in the days of yesteryear


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

i refuse to believe this. i win again


----------



## himeki (Aug 31, 2015)

hi


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

hello loser

as in you just lost


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

DON'T YOU SEE THERE'S NO ESCAPING THE TRAGEDY


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

where theres a will THERES A WAY


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

A WAY TO ETERNAL DOOOM


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

youre just mad because IM WINNING


----------



## Bloobloop (Aug 31, 2015)

'Ello! ^^


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

OR SO YOU THOUGHT


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

you thought i thought that but you thought WRONG


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

I NEVER THINK ABOUT THINKING SO YOU THOUGHT ABOUT THINKING WRONG


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

look who just stole the win WHEN YOU WERENT LOOKING


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

WHAAAA but now I stole it BACK


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

You could just say something and close the thread too. That's what I'd do lol. Btw im winning


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

AS176 said:


> You could just say something and close the thread too. That's what I'd do lol. Btw im winning


true but then stealing the win from u would be less satisfactory


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

And stealing wins from filthy peasants like Esphas is so very satisfying


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> And stealing wins from filthy peasants like Esphas is so very satisfying


um dont act like ur any less filthy than me LOSER


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

We are equally filthy and yet the one who wins is the LEAST FILTHIEST


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok I win then


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

looks like i win


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

looks like i win again


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess I win


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

looks like you guys lose


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

haha i win!


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

hey nat are you getting tired of constantly LOSING


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

i dunno kotes are YOU tired of watching ME WIN


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Whilst you 2 fight, AS176 sneaks the win!


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

punches u and steals win OH PLEASE YOU MEAN THIS WIN WHICH YOU NO LONGER OWN

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was directed at nat but IT WORKS HERE TOO


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

look at u being all multipurpose with ur so-called 'wins' but U STILL LOST


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

OR I WOULD LOSE IF I DIDNT JUST WIN LIKE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

EXCEPT I WAS THE TRUE WINNER


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

OR WERE YOU


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

M-MAYBE, YEAH


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

using this post as evidence im going to have to DISAGREE


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

B-BUT I WAS THE LAST PERSON TO POST SO


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

DONT LIE THIS POST IS LAST AND IT BELONGS TO ME


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

BUT WHAT IF I THEN POST AFTER YOUR POST


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

WELL YOU DID AND YOU LOST. SO THAT ANSWERS THAT


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

WOW SO WHAT'S THE POINT OF CONTINUING


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

TO FEEL A SENSE OF VICTORY FOR A BRIEF MOMENT. LIKE I CURRENTLY AM. i win


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

_why would you start this_


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> _why would you start this_


to cause endless pain and despair


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

This is merely continuing from a time long ago


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

and also i win


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

or so u thought


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

as did you


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

as did u too


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

roses are red. violets are blue. i win


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> as did you



y so uptight loser


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> y so uptight loser



ur just trying to distract me so YOU CAN WIN. well buddy sticks and stones can break my bones but words can never WIN


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ur just trying to distract me so *YOU* CAN WIN.



there u go again idk what ur trying to prove with this sophisticated wording


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> there u go again idk what ur trying to prove with this sophisticated wording


STOP ILL SLAP U


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Shhhh they'll never see it coming


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

HA NICE TRY. I WIN


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Crap(I win)


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

or DO u


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes I do


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

u will nevur win


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

Hehe I win^^


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Get out here Rick lol this doesn't need more people


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

Never I will win!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

doesn't matter anyway bc u all will lose


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

im confused why u guys think you win when i, esphas, clearly win


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

I win again Muhahaha


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

or do i


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im confused why u guys think you win when i, the total loser dork, clearly win



fixed dat for u


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

Hehe^^


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> fixed dat for u


well ill give u credit for not editing out the fact that i win


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok Mr false accuser Ricky I see how it is. After our little fight I didn't think you would show urself around here anymore


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

but what if this was the last post and you closed the thread right after this


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> well ill give u credit for not editing out the fact that i win



thought i didn't need to since loser dorks never win so


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

Um... Was that an insult and I don't appreciate you telling everyone my business its professional //

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was talking to as176btw


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> but what if this was the last post and you closed the thread right after this


well its gosh darn lucky that i didnt otherwise i wouldnt be winning!



Pokemanz said:


> thought i didn't need to since loser dorks never win so


um im like a winner dork so


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> um im like a winner dork so



whatever u need to believe l0ser


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm pulling out all the punches Ricky. Ima win this


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> whatever u need to believe l0ser


okay winn-- wait that came out wrong


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

That dosent mean you announce my business we are all just joking here but you took it to fair I thought you were more perfessional than that but I was wrong Ima leave the thread as I can't trust as176 with my business cya peeps later


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

How is this possible you cannot end basement threads??? xP


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

one down very few left to go


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> That dosent mean you announce my business we are all just joking here but you took it to fair I thought you were more perfessional than that but I was wrong Ima leave the thread as I can't trust as176 with my business cya peeps later



Success!

- - - Post Merge - - -

See my intent??


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

sadly that tactic won't work on the rest of us


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

-.- your really immature tbh like for real you can't do that dude it's personal business


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dammit


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

Hehe^^


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> -.- your really immature tbh like for real you can't do that dude it's personal business



I didn't say anything revealing now watch me win this once in for all


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

You did about our conversation not cool!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

dont mind me im just winning


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 31, 2015)

I wouldn't do that to you bro


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

piimisu said:


>


GET OUT


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys lol...How is this possible you cannot end basement threads??? xP


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I wouldn't do that to you bro



Crap I was trying to reduce your competition. Now you are still here!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

oh no more losers have appeared


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

Esphas said:


> GET OUT


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

This was funner without the losers


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

look who wins. again. me. i do

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


>


OH MY GOD GO HOME


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

I am deserved winner! My intent has been seen by all!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2015)

this is not a place for minions allow me to redirect u


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

;( damn everyone ignores me....


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> look who wins. again. me. i do
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH MY GOD GO HOME


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Did my picture work?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


>


YOU HAVE 5 SECONDS


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

looks like i won again


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

um actually i won please check the facts


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

How do you show an image again like this in the beginning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the end


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> YOU HAVE 5 SECONDS


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

u r all SO annoying


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Rickys outbust has not derailed me! I expect to win!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

K.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Rickys outbust has not derailed me! I expect to win!



It wasn't a outbust I was just telling the truth


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> It wasn't a outbust I was just telling the truth



Try as you may you will not derail me with useless arguments. I cannot be stopped


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm not trying to compete in here lol I was just informing you


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

once u post u r part of the grand competition


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Heheheh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

No one cant win people!!!!!!! You cant close this thread!!!!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

That's the whole point! Lolol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol ik just wanted to see if anyone noticed


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha ok


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm not trying to compete in here lol I was just informing you



Your information is null and void. Fights being picked at me have no effect my ricky


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

can yall shut the phuck up


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm not trying to pick a fight XD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> can yall shut the phuck up



Sorry boo not until you ask nicely^^


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm not trying to pick a fight XD



You have been for quite a while now. As you can see I'm not affected

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> can yall shut the phuck up



You're a phuck. Ohhhhh!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Like how examples plz?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Sorry boo not until you ask nicely^^



ok boo :*


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

can u guys please stop before i rip ur heads off


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> can u guys please stop before i rip ur heads off



boo plz make them stop bullying me x


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Urm maybe he shouldn't have posted my business on here:/


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Like how examples plz?



Your deterring attempts still are failing


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> boo plz make them stop bullying me x



I'm not bullying you:c

- - - Post Merge - - -



AS176 said:


> Your deterring attempts still are failing



??


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

omg this is clearly bullying :-/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

rick x piimisu

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> rick x piimisu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i win



aw boo dont make me blush xx


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

guys stop bullying this is supposed to be a fun forum game :/


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> omg this is clearly bullying :-/



Well if it seemed like I was bullying you I'm sorry boo:c


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

rick x piimisu is my new otp


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> omg this is clearly bullying :-/



Sorry ;(


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> rick x piimisu is my new otp



boooo youre embarrassing me!! cx


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Well if it seemed like I was bullying you I'm sorry boo:c



You're bullying me ;(


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> boooo youre embarrassing me!! cx



Hehe^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



AS176 said:


> You're bullying me ;(


How you posted my business on the thread XD


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

dan ricky your bobbie s


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

knock it off guys i'll report all of u


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> knock it off guys i'll report all of u



if i get banned you get banned and so does esphas


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> knock it off guys i'll report all of u



Um ok why would you report me lol I was just telling him I don't like it when he post my business on here so...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

maybe u should just keep going left ricky


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> if i get banned you get banned and so does esphas



I'm getting a banner made from him so I don't wanna ruin that XD


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Hehe^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Plz stop bringing everything up nonstop its not a big deal unless you make it one. Let the matter be. I am undettered


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> if i get banned you get banned and so does esphas



babe pls i was talking to the undesirables


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

i am dinnered


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> babe pls i was talking to the undesirables



Me;c


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> babe pls i was talking to the undesirables



Says the undesirable


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> babe pls i was talking to the undesirables



o right i should have seen that boo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Im winning


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope me


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Nope me



You weren't competing. Liar!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope its me


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

To bad as176 I am now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Muhaha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah me


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry Bruh but me


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

i win xoxo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Too slow


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

random XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Insert words here


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

i win


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

lol u guys r so random XDDD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn i posted too much and too fast where it wouldnt let me post lol


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

As that little fight is over and I have emerged victorious this competition is basically over. I've won where my trophy?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

AS176 said:


> As that little fight is over and I have emerged victorious this competition is basically over. I've won where my trophy?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

who wins? i win


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


>



Nice trophy you made for yourself there


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

I win


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

That second place trophy made me die
It was so funny


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> That second place trophy made me die
> It was so funny



It was a lie!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Hehe


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

It was a sick burn


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> It was a sick burn



Bully ;(


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> It was a sick burn



Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm winning I gtg to bed though I wish goodluck to all


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Won


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Take your fights to PM, please. Better, don't fight at all. Just report the person causing trouble to you and move on.

We're all here to kick back and relax. This drama is ruining that.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Take your fights to PM, please. Better, don't fight at all. Just report the person causing trouble to you and move on.
> 
> We're all here to kick back and relax. This drama is ruining that.



Agreed. I PMed Ricky and told him that already


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

That's good, man.

Anyway sorry for butting in like this. I still win anyway.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

#r00d


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

#imwinning


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> #imwinning



Sure.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeppp


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

im really sorry it had to be this way. but i win so


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

i logged in during school in the middle of class just to make you lose


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i logged in during school in the middle of class just to make you lose



That's so nice of you


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

oops i won again


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

You guys are so lame competing like this for such a minor thing. I'll just take the win and lets end this thing


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

K&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i logged in during school in the middle of class just to make you lose


omg btch but i win anyway so whatevs


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

haha i win!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

you sir are WRONG


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226356-Whoever-Has-the-Last-Post-Wins


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226356-Whoever-Has-the-Last-Post-Wins


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226356-Whoever-Has-the-Last-Post-Wins



what a lame thread, doesn't even capture the feeling of action and adventure here at LPTPW


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> what a lame thread, doesn't even capture the feeling of action and adventure here at LPTPW



That's weird because that lame thread survived 144 pages.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

it doesnt matter anyway. i win


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> That's weird because that lame thread survived 144 pages.



Maybe so, but we just started this yesterday and look how far we've come already!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

cheese killed that thread. how weak


----------



## Llust (Sep 1, 2015)

watch me whip


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

whip stolen


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

activating nae nae


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

whips u


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for the invite


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

no bae stop i'm trying to win


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 1, 2015)

Piimisu? more like Airline food
Am I right?​


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> thanks for the invite



LEAVE BTCH

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> Piimisu? more like Airline food
> Am I right?​



i agree


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 1, 2015)

wtf this is only twenty two pages in and it has already turned into kinky weird stuff


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> wtf this is only twenty two pages in and it has already turned into kinky weird stuff



their relationship is really rocky


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> their relationship is really rocky



so r ur eyebrows


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

I ship PiiPii x EspEsp


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> so r ur eyebrows



ok like is that ur only insult

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I ship PiiPii x EspEsp



that sounds like pee pee


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> wtf this is only twenty two pages in and it has already turned into kinky weird stuff



welcome to lptpw


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ok like is that ur only insult
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Just your imagination~


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ok like is that ur only insult
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ur eyebrows are insulting to look at


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ur eyebrows are insulting to look at



ok thats enough


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ok thats enough



ive had enough of ur eyebrows


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ive had enough of ur eyebrows



i get it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice thread


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Nice thread



ty i agree


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

disgusting loser


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Disgusting Japanese laggers


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

y'all disgusting


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

no u


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 1, 2015)

fkn scrubs


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

ik u r but what am i


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

WOW KOTE U HAXED DOUBLE POST U DISGUSTING LOSER


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

ur the loser u BUM


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 1, 2015)

All of you suck hai*y donkey ba**s


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

how nice of u to notice


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

one time that happened btch


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

How low can you all stoop? For shame. This is an embarrassment


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Loll lol I'm winning^^


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

I dont go very low bc im 6' 4"


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I dont go very low bc im 6' 4"



Wow your tall


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hehe^^


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

"Competitive Mario Kart"


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Muhahaha


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

I win


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



Haha I'm still winning


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

oh man that didn't last a minute...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


>



boobies


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> boobies



ew those are grossss


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> ew those are grossss



ah beg teh diffr


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

guess who just lost. u guys


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha so you thought


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

<PLAYER 21 ENTERS> 
Bwahaha, I'd prolly give up after 3 posts, but for now I am the victorrrrrrr ୧། ☉ ౪ ☉ །୨


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

look who just lost their victory. you. you lost your victory


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

How lame can this get smh at you fools


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah, I give up my victory to you ( ￣^￣)尸 ....

EXCEPT NOT!!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

you must be getting tired of losing all the time


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

Ahaha! I've only lost twice!!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

thrice*


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

WELL! I'm less of a loser than you, muahaha


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

thats true. but in this current situation im still the winner


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn... BUT WAIT, now I am the winner!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

but not for long!!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 1, 2015)

Well then, I give up for realsies then lel, byeeee


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

haha. see ya


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

We need this as a smile:


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> We need this as a smile:


agreed!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> hehe^^



GO HOME


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

If you can't close TBT threads in a few years I'll come back and claim the win. Ha-ha you losers go cry


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

but then ill just take it off u again


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> GO HOME



ok )))):::::


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> ok )))):::::



no come back omg


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Dont leave us


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Hehehe


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

I win. and this thread dies


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Squid Sisters > Miley Cyrus > Nicki Minaj TBH


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Squid Sisters > Miley Cyrus > Nicki Minaj TBH


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

ISNT THERE A THREAD OF THISSS??/


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

thread duplicates exist. in fact the mods like it this way *shrug*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> ISNT THERE A THREAD OF THISSS??/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> ISNT THERE A THREAD OF THISSS??/



ISN'T THAT THREAD INACTIVE AF


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



shut up nicki


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> shut up nicki



how dare u speak that way to _the_ minaj. apologize immediately


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah Nicki is bae!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 1, 2015)

Por favor!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

So say sorry plz 
[video]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/f56k38vBN0KqUGu0T2nXwiHHnEzKX565iwLOM5vXRCA=w225-h206-p-no[/video]


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

miley is trash


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> miley is trash



she rly is


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

yea nicki is cool


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

For real

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nicki is not cool lol she is bae


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

baes can be cool hehe^^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah true lol


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

cute


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

^^ cool so i win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

lose*


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

ew Nicki Minaj *barf*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> ew Nicki Minaj *barf*



take that back u HATER


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

clean up ur mess


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> take that back u HATER



puh-lease


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> puh-lease



thats extremely offensive and im going to have to report you :/ sry


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

ya get reported for ur HORRIBLE behavior :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ya get reported for ur HORRIBLE behavior :/



someone understands :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

im glad u understand that i understand


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> im glad u understand that i understand



i dont understand :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

bye


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> bye



come back omg


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i dont understand :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

someone had 2 say it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



byee


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

bump uwu


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

WHAT ARE THOOOOSE


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> WHAT ARE THOOOOSE



shut up


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> shut up



wonk


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

ur kinda mean to me


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ur kinda mean to me



forgive


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

idk tbh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> idk tbh



how can fix :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

buy me a club penguin membership


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> buy me a club penguin membership



ok


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

rly?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> rly?



yes


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

wow you've been lurking since ever :C


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> wow you've been lurking since ever :C



i was going to sleep but now im not so sure


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

same


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i was going to sleep but now im not so sure



lol u going to sleep that early?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> same










piimisu said:


> lol u going to sleep that early?



dont be rude to ur elders


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

ugh, the "2" curse


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

wat


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

wow rude ):


----------



## Luckyislucky (Sep 2, 2015)

YOU SHALL NOT WIN


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

whoops i won anyway


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

tbh no u didnt


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

o rly check again pls


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

if i check again that means u lose again


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

i said check not post ugh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

but after checking who wouldnt post


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

I win


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

or nah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah brah too slow


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Yah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Its on!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok &#55357;&#56887;


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

No-k


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Boop i win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

OR DO YOU


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Surprise attack


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

OR WAS IT


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Counter attack


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

counter counter attack


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Counter counter counter attack


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

triple counter attack


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Quadriple Counter Attack


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 2, 2015)

quintuple pentadruple counter attack


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh its on


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

or did u drop ur guard


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

aw


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

I told you its on


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

or is it off


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Dont see nothin


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

thats because it was a distraction


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

curses. foiled again


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

Hellooo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No Im winning


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

alright


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

That's ok


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

ya


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

You thought I left didnt ya?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

My guard is nvr broken!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

But yur boat is sunk?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No im talking to someone


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Im talking to u (;


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Im talking to someone else


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Hehe


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

Tftgyhujiokijubygtfrdedrbgbh


----------



## matt (Sep 2, 2015)

Jjjjjshgsbb


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

My cousin eats spam for breakfast


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

I like trains.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

*slaps a comment*


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

ok


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

The look on her face in the signature scares me.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

nah


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I like trains.



I see someone hasnt played Mario Kart


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I like trains.



don't u dare


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> don't u dare



Do you... like turtles?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



"Mariokartwii.com"


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> "Mariokartwii.com"



fire emblem


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

potato


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> potato



this offends me greatly :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

oh man i'm sorry sir


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

hoola!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> this offends me greatly :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

looks like i win again


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Eh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

everybody cheater


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> everybody cheater



hes so handsome


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi GO AWAY


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Dreamy Luigi GO AWAY


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

haha i win


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

I was busy!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

*looks left, looks right...*

chillin'


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

wat

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


>



boohoo


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Or maybe it is I who win this time! (Insert evil hysterical laugh here)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

mkay, quick comment here before I go to sleep

I win, kthnxbye


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Have a good night's sleep! 

P.S. 
I win


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Lolol


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

*hands cookie*



now LEAVE! done? thanks


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

yayyyy


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> *hands cookie*
> 
> View attachment 145980
> 
> now LEAVE! done? thanks


Empire lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

I wonder if anyone's ever tried to pay the other people not to post in this game XD...


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Haha


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

good god so many people are viewing this thread 
FINE u win cause Imma go to sleep T_T


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Everyone is a winner!


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Wooo everyone is the winner!!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

actually no one wins. kthx


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Everyone wins


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

nope


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep yep yep


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah lets not


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

But....we should all be winners guys.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

aint happening <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

whoops


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

STOP


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh my. Are we stopping?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> Oh my. Are we stopping?



only time will tell


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

But what is time?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

anyway


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Idk I just know that we are all winners <3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

hey rick hehe^^


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmm I guess.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

no we arent all winners but we can all be friends hehe^^


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Lol but winning is best when done as a group :0


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

nope thats for weak b!tches who arent going to survive esphas' feminine wrath


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> nope thats for weak b!tches who arent going to survive esphas' feminine wrath



omg true


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

bee happy bee healthy (^:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> no we arent all winners but we can all be friends hehe^^



I'll be your friend if that counts send me a friend request<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> Lol but winning is best when done as a group :0



Send me one to<3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

u send it to me^^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Okie

- - - Post Merge - - -

It won't let me</3


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Okie
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It won't let me</3



no. fate wont let u. take me


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

we are already friends thats why


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

XDDDD


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> no. fate wont let u. take me



back off


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Lol xD. And friend request on here? I hope so cause I sent one lol.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> we are already friends thats why



back off btch


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> back off btch



this isnt ur situation go back to ur station


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Is this a fight over Fantasyrick :0?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Hehe:33


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

I friend requested you btw^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Hi?



not you too just leave


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> this isnt ur situation go back to ur station



no


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Hi?


Hi lol


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> Is this a fight over Fantasyrick :0?



uwu


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Hi?



cute


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> cute



unlike u


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

I was dieing laughing when dreamy luigi  posted that lol


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> cute


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

stop stealing my spotlight


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Ahahaha all these gifs xD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> stop stealing my spotlight



No one can steal your spotlight<3


----------



## crazymrmario (Sep 2, 2015)

I must be the winner!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> Ahahaha all these gifs xD



Accept my friend request<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



crazymrmario said:


> I must be the winner!



Sorry not gonna happen uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

i win


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Accepted *3* 
Sorry it took awhile (on mobile, gotta zoom in because fat fingers keep clicking the banner haha).


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> Ahahaha all these gifs xD


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

ne


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

still winning yay


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

no ur not


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



Bahaha can't stop nodding with him.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

:/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

problematic :/


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> still winning yay


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

tfw everyone is obsessed with dylan :/


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

Who....is dylan?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

bird is bored :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> Who....is dylan?



the gif dreamy posted xD


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

i aint no hollaback girl


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> the gif dreamy posted xD



idk who he even is


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> idk who he even is



wow lame xD


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i aint no hollaback girl



supah kawaii


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> wow lame xD



ur lame


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

so fake :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

rude af :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

stop please :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> so fake :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

ok :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> ok :/



stop


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

fine :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

okay :/


----------



## tumut (Sep 2, 2015)

zop


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

no :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

same :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

i dont think u understand :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i dont think u understand :/



um rude but okay


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

This got out of hand quickly 0-0


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

cute


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

hehehehe


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

you guys are so silly^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Winning currently


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

wheres team waluigi


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Yass!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> wheres team waluigi



got too bored to make it. team 90s kid is still in the making tho


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

egg


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 2, 2015)

egg


----------



## Cyrene (Sep 2, 2015)

egg


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

egg


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Sep 2, 2015)

egg


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

um that meme is one of the worst memes


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

i cant believe that just happened


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

ikr wtf


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i cant believe that just happened



team egg, we come to invade your thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> um that meme is one of the worst memes



it's not a meme it's a lifestyle.


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> um that meme is one of the worst memes



that font size is one of the worst font sizes but that doesn't seem to be stopping you :V


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

my lifestyle is pepe tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akimari said:


> that font size is one of the worst font sizes but that doesn't seem to be stopping you :V



maybe u should get over it and chill (^:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

For real


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

everyone stop posting so i can win thanks


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

u cant get everything handed to u


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> my lifestyle is pepe tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i am chill tbh im just having fun it was a joke


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> u cant get everything handed to u



but i want to win


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

im sorry i get defensive over eggs and memes i didnt mean harm or offense and i dont wanna spread salt


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Raffy said:


> but i want to win



so do i /^:


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

guys pls stop lets be friends kthx


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

rude


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> guys pls stop lets be friends kthx



u are one to talk :////


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> u are one to talk :////



is it just me or can i not see the sun, because theres so much shade in here


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

shut up piimisu im allergic to salt btch


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Akimari said:


> im sorry i get defensive over eggs and memes i didnt mean harm or offense and i dont wanna spread salt



Don't feel bad <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> shut up piimisu im allergic to salt btch



Cmon that wasn't necessary </3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> shut up piimisu im allergic to salt btch



who is piimisu


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> u are one to talk :////



pls i'm friends with everyone who isn't a piece of trash ://////


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> guys pls stop lets be friends kthx



I'll totally be your friend send me a friend request <3


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

get me some fries everyone or else i wont know what to do with all this salt :O

also this wasn't aimed at anyone in particular its 10:50pm and im just posting whatever please dont take offense


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> who is piimisu



name changing ho


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Akimari said:


> get me some fries everyone or else i wont know what to do with all this salt :O



I'm trying to cheer you up why you call me salty</3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> pls i'm friends with everyone who isn't a piece of trash ://////


but we are friends ://///

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> name changing ho


the rich get richer


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> name changing ho



didnt u say u wanted a name change thats why u begged me for tbt


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> didnt u say u wanted a name change thats why u begged me for tbt


omg yeah this is true


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> but we are friends ://///



yeah so it wasn't aimed at u :///


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> didnt u say u wanted a name change thats why u begged me for tbt



only peasants beg

- - - Post Merge - - -

i urged


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> yeah so it wasn't aimed at u :///


oh ok thanks i feel better now :///


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm trying to cheer you up why you call me salty</3



NO not you ily


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> only peasants beg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i urged


it was begging


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Akimari said:


> NO not you ily



Ahh okie cause you seem nice to me<3


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

uh oh


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Sep 2, 2015)

hi


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

hi


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> hi


Hi<3


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

hi


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> only peasants beg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i urged



u got down on ur knees and urged me to consider giving u all my tbt whilst u cried me a river


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 2, 2015)

egg


----------



## Akimari (Sep 2, 2015)

double egg


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> u got down on ur knees and urged me to consider giving u all my tbt whilst u cried me a river



Wow


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> u got down on ur knees and urged me to consider giving u all my tbt whilst u cried me a river


he asked both of us


----------



## Raffy (Sep 2, 2015)

down+b


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> he asked both of us



#begging T.T


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Raffy said:


> down+b



thats the only move he knows on smash bros with little mac


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> thats the only move he knows on smash bros with little mac



omg die


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> thats the only move he knows on smash bros with little mac



this is true we totally 1v1'd and that's all he did


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> this is true we totally 1v1'd and that's all he did



liar liar pantalones del fuego


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> liar liar pantalones del fuego



wow u r such an uptight tryhard like that didnt even rhyme and u had to google translate all that smh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> wow u r such an uptight tryhard like that didnt even rhyme and u had to google translate all that smh


Wow this thread is getting out of hand guys everyone lets just chill<3


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Sep 2, 2015)

hi


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey how ya doing <3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

anyway


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> anyway



stop


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Stop what?


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

stay fresh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

I already am fresh!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2015)

i win


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

You wrong B-)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> stay fresh



they tell u to stay fresh coz squid isnt edible when its not fresh


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Sep 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> they tell u to stay fresh coz squid isnt edible when its not fresh


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

quicky~ *runs away*


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

looks like i win again


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

DEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDEDE
I am so sorry


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 3, 2015)

You Have Pierced My Guard! >;(


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

CRAZY TRAAAAIN


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

FART


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 3, 2015)

8D


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

&#55357;&#56870;&#55357;&#56870;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

OMG TONIGHT IS GONNA BE AWESOME.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 3, 2015)

Hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

PLEASE PLEASE ME


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 3, 2015)

Muhahahahah


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

***** I just Ctrl+R!


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 3, 2015)

That meep meep though hahah


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

meep meep


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

oh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

gross


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 3, 2015)

this is rigged


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> this is rigged



ssh no one has to know


----------



## rkeating22 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

hiss


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi cuties


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Hi cuties



morning zack


----------



## Raffy (Sep 3, 2015)

catch me if you can


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

theres no need since ur not winning


----------



## Raffy (Sep 3, 2015)

catch me if you're ken


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

Meow.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> theres no need since ur not winning


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



LOL


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

noot noot


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

doot doot doot


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> doot doot doot



dont conform


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

but the masses they need me


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

toot toot toot~


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> dont conform



dont encourage noncomformity due to your insecurities and superiority complex


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> dont encourage noncomformity due to your insecurities and superiority complex



dont discourage me because ur stunting my growth as a human being and disturbing my way of life


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> dont discourage me because ur stunting my growth as a human being and disturbing my way of life



ever heard of people not being encouraged to do bad things?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> ever heard of people not being encouraged to do bad things?



um its not up to u to decide whats bad and whats good btch


----------



## Raffy (Sep 3, 2015)

i put a cup in the fish tank


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Raffy said:


> i put a cup in the fish tank


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

To be applesauce or to do applesauce. 
That is the question.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

green


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> green


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

i don't wanna see ur backyard sir


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> i don't wanna see ur backyard sir



y not


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

ok


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 3, 2015)

Still at it are we?


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

oh look my 6000th post


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

Grats on 6000.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> oh look my 6000th post



rude


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

JessSux said:


> Grats on 6000.



tank u



Esphas said:


> rude



u need to shat uuuup


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> tank u
> 
> 
> 
> u need to shat uuuup



u shat up btch


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

No I dont


----------



## Raffy (Sep 3, 2015)

oh no


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> um its not up to u to decide whats bad and whats good btch



It's objective morality u *****


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

UH OH THERES A FIGHT


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Now watch me whip


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

wow k


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> wow k


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

nee naw


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

Moko said:


>



hot


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

do they even know what that is. also you shouldn't start with one lol


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

it's done


----------



## Wishii (Sep 3, 2015)

*flashing signs* WINNER WINNER *teddy bear falls out of the shoot* i'll name you gustar


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

mcwhyte11 said:


> *flashing signs* WINNER WINNER *teddy bear falls out of the shoot* i'll name you gustar



you can't win like that, sweetie.


----------



## Wishii (Sep 3, 2015)

*returns teddy bear* ok ._.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

mcwhyte11 said:


> *returns teddy bear* ok ._.



I'm sorry ;-; *gives teddy bear back*


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

We get it, you vape.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2015)

haha i win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

ur a plank nat


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

ur all _eggs_ i am the real winner here


----------



## AS176 (Sep 3, 2015)

Y'all r high I win by default cuz y'all r illegal and high so I win


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

^ _egg_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi there


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ur all _eggs_ i am the real winner here



wtf offensive. please be cautious before i report you. my father was an egg :/


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 3, 2015)

I need....sleep ;-; but the need to win.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

so many lurkers. it hurts


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> I need....sleep ;-; but the need to win.



aw. too bad you already lost


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

ur all cute eggs tho


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 3, 2015)

Ty!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 3, 2015)

ur still losers tho bc esphas is the real mvp


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

everyone gone? good

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizzy541 said:


> ur still losers tho bc esphas is the real mvp



smh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Judo kicks


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 3, 2015)

Esphas said:


> aw. too bad you already lost



 this makes me...want to eat chips.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ur still losers tho bc esphas is the real mvp



omg true <3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Not true


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> this makes me...want to eat chips.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi again


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 4, 2015)

Nothing makes sense when you running on 3 hours of sleep 
Just eat the chips *munch crunch munch*


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

whoops


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 4, 2015)

Pokemanz, sthap.
That's my cats name. Pokemanz. Not really, it's just pokemon but i feel like if i say it wrong, it annoys her.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm the winner


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

**wins this ******


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

huehuehue

hi there


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)

so what's the post limit on threads before they are closed?

because if there is no limit, this thread will continue to keep on going and there will never be a winner​


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Idk, if there is, you have to close it or let it die for a few months so people don't necro it


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> so what's the post limit on threads before they are closed?
> 
> because if there is no limit, this thread will continue to keep on going and there will never be a winner​



there's no limit, my friend
have you seen the "banned" thread? :/


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)

no I have not lol I don't really go out and search for old threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Just change the order of the threads if you want to look them up, cant remember the exact name but then you can show back from when it started


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)

nah I'm good thanks :U


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

lol yeah i accidentally clicked that once and I got some GBA SP threads back from 2000-something or whatever lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah if you click "last post by" you can see back from 2005 lol


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

Woomy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

WHISKEY IN THE JAAAAAARRRR

Thin Lizzy ftw <3


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

boo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


>



boo? I thought you hated Nintendo cause they are "childtendo"


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> boo? I thought you hated Nintendo cause they are "childtendo"



Nintendo is for adults


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Nintendo is for adults



don't look at me. I'm their biggest fan >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> boo? I thought you hated Nintendo cause they are "childtendo"



no i don't like them because unless you live in japan or can afford to get imported games and consoles they are crap

and that one was just to mock the boo character lel


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

hi


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> hi



hi


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

i wasnt speaking to u


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i wasnt speaking to u



same


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

you quoted me dumbass


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

so proud to be a childtendo fan 
jk


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

kids get cool stuff so idm liking childish stuff but o well


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> you quoted me dumbass



wrong person


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 4, 2015)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> wrong person



lmao thats bs, bye


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> lmao thats bs, bye



proof


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

If I kill the rest of the members than I'll win, boom.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> If I kill the rest of the members than I'll win, boom.



jav a blast you are not getting ma feather though huehehue


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> jav a blast you are not getting ma feather though huehehue



I'll kill him too then he won't get your feather.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

#mvp


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

oh look im winning


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

wrong


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

its because u dont have a life


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> #mvp



it's last person who posts not the person who posts the most :\


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Can I win?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

no because im winning


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

nooooooo


----------



## cornimer (Sep 4, 2015)

Attention everyone!  The winner has arrived.


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Ehem ehem


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

sweaty


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Just let me win thoooo


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)

a winRAR shall be me


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sweaty



um actually its sweatie.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> um actually its sweatie.



-gives towel-


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> um actually its sweatie.



sweety /:


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sweety /:



:/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sweety /:



r u trying to be condescending?
You just sound illiterate rn!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> um actually its sweatie.



Oh you probably mean sweety.


Edit: ****, got ninja'd with the sweaty


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

gudetama is super cute but looks likes im winning 

edit: wow you guys are fast


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> r u trying to be condescending?
> You just sound illiterate rn!



omg no youre the illiterate one, sw?tie


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

whoooops im winning again


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

im flawless


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im flawless



I beg to differ


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I beg to differ



rude


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

Y'all r high so I win


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Smoke weed everyday


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

wow that's inappropriate for children smh


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh jeez


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

cheesus


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

demn nutz


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

hello


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


>


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dat gif doe


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



:^)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi people


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Dat gif doe


----------



## tumut (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

ew


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> *M*ew*two*



..


----------



## piichinu (Sep 4, 2015)

pokemon sux


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> pokemon sux



Get out


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

ayy lmao

me x darkdesertfox is new


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> pokemon sux









- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> me x darkdesertfox is new



Apparently this is a thing.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is a thing.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

LOL.

Anyways, what is your favorite male video game character?

Mine is Samus c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Anyways, what is your favorite male video game character?
> 
> Mine is Samus c:



SAMUS IS FEMALE WHAT


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

ok


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

JessSux said:


> ok



AYY LMAO


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> SAMUS IS FEMALE WHAT





Spoiler











I beg to differ!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay then... My fav is Atlas from Bioshock.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> okay then... My fav is Atlas from Bioshock.



Also



Spoiler











#thetruthuncovered


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

rite


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

wow


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

heyy


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

lamp


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

what gender is everybody? i'm a boy.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am also the male. ^^


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a female.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

bootyful


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

8:08


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

kokokokok


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

8:09


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

ok nokay


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

wow.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


>



Only on weekends.


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

gross


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Same


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


>



Jet fuel can't melt dank memes.


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

omg kids >.>


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

we get it you vape


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

y tho


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

ok real cool


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

kekekekek


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

omg Apollo you're ruining my life!! ):<


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


>



I see how you wanna play. Ol' yeller dies in the end.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

you all suck and im just sitting here like. not sucking


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

JessSux said:


> omg Apollo you're ruining my life!! ):<



ok


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> you all suck and im just sitting here like. not sucking



Oh I'm sorry, what was that?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

OMG! L-O-L I am s0 funni! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha 1 Ha !


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> you all suck and im just sitting here like. not sucking



you were sucking pretty hard last night


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> you were sucking pretty hard last night



lying will get you nowhere in life bb


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

jgKJDk


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> jgKJDk



i agree


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> jgKJDk



I agree.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> lying will get you nowhere in life bb



you're right you didn't satisfy me at all ):


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

i smell like beef.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

hiss

- - - Post Merge - - -

do u want some salt for that beef


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

ok


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pass the pepper.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm eating pizza so I win. Also wassup Apollo and Hardy


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

The pizza I had earlier was better than yours so I win.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

peekaboo


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

I see you


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mine is way better


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

and here comes Esphas...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

UH OH SPAGHETTIO


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas probably never ate pizza today. Lol at that


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas we see you lurking, girl


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

AS176 said:


> Mine is way better



I just had some of yours, mine is definitely better.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

last post


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> and here comes Esphas...


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> last post



no pls


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I just had some of yours, mine is definitely better.



Dang it


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pizza ftw


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Pizza ftw



Whats pizza? Wtf are you guys talking about??


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

still lurking? oh man


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

oh no


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Raffy said:


> oh no



oh yus


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

guys pls


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

no doy


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> still lurking? oh man



!!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> guys pls



oh bb


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

everyone write in white


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

i got a blank space bby


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

why tho


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> i got a blank space bby



i knew u were trouble when you walked in :/


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

so we can be super kawaii desu~


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

KAWAII DESU SENPAI-CHAN BAKAAAAAAA ~ (◕‿◕✿)(◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

oh man I'm so sleepy, for a moment I thought this was a new thread called post twins


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> oh man I'm so sleepy I thought this was a new thread called post twins


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

wow i love post twins


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

he dies in the end


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

being dead isn't very healthy


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

being dead is soooooooo 2009


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

who dies?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

everyone


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> who dies?



um they clearly said he dies. duh


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

the picture of king dedede in the bathtub charges my crystals


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

king dedede is soooooo 2004


----------



## Rasha (Sep 4, 2015)

so many lurkers and white fonts *totally not stating the obvious*


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i knew u were trouble when you walked in :/



oh bruh now we got bad blood :/


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

stop milking my cows


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Raffy said:


> stop milking my cows



stop laying my eggs


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

only that dankiest of dank meemees


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish I could see these white fonts lol


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> stop laying my eggs



stop grilling my bacon


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

whats shakin bacon


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

stop shaking my bacon


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

wakey wakey eggs and bakey


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

but what if i am vegan. how will my vegan self eat eggs and bacons


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Raffy said:


> but what if i am vegan. how will my vegan self eat eggs and bacons



only eat animals that are on a diet of vegetables. i hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

wakey wakey plastic eggs and bakey


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> wakey wakey plastic eggs and bakey



this advice is flawed. plastic has no nutritious value :/


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 4, 2015)

hello


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> this advice is flawed. plastic has no nutritious value :/



It comes with superb amounts of plastic, and it has no gluten!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> It comes with superb amounts of plastic, and it has no gluten!



thats what the media is trying to brainwash u to think. its actually 1% gluten :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

i would switch to a healthier alternative like rubber


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> thats what the media is trying to brainwash u to think. its actually 1% gluten :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i would switch to a healthier alternative like rubber



But rubber has so many carbs,


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 4, 2015)

*grabs popcorn* 
I really should stop grabbing popcorn.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can I have some?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

im done with the white font i dont want to be kawaii desu anymore


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> *grabs popcorn*
> I really should stop grabbing popcorn.



We are here to help you, we are here to help you heal


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

Raffy said:


> im done with the white font i dont want to be kawaii desu anymore



close one. you just avoided an incredibly overdue slap 

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> We are here to help you, we are here to help you heal



im not


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> close one. you just avoided an incredibly overdue slap
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



But you are


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> But you are



pay me. THEN well talk ;D


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> pay me. THEN well talk



I already did.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I already did.



sneaky. fine


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> stop laying my eggs



excuse u do u need a chat with chick norris


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

No I dont


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> excuse u do u need a chat with chick norris



icwhutudidthar


----------



## Raffy (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> No I dont



yea u do


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Raffy said:


> yea u do



No, you do.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> No, you do.



He dont


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

AS176 said:


> He dont



You do as well.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> You do as well.



There was a line... And you just crossed it ;(


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

ur time for winning is over



bigger34 said:


> icwhutudidthar



probs not bc i have an actual pet chicken named chick norris ;(


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2015)

ay hello


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

hmmmmm


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

ehhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

oh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

my


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

car


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

likes


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

cheese


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

with


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

salt


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

because


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

same


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

goals


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

life


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

relationship


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

politics


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

donald trump


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

hair


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 5, 2015)

poh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

dress


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

things


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

eye


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

thigh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

leg


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

nail


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

ulna


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

pardon u


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

My bad it just slipped out


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

not forgiven. sry


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

rude


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

no u


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

xcuse u


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

i disagree


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

oic


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

stop


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

go


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



Woah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Woah



thats what i said


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

*insert one pointless word here*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

pointless


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

omg


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

hehe^^


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

haha


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Herherhethruhehduzjebs


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

huehue


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hahah


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

huhuhuhu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hurhuehuehueheihwuheuhuheuheiheuheuheuheuheuheuehuehuehuehuheuheuheuheuheuheuheu


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

huehuehuehuehueuhehuehuehueueuheuehueuheuheuhehueehueuheuheuehehueuheuheuheeuheheuhehueuheuheehuuheuhehuehuehu


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

ajajajajjajajajajjjaaaja i win


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

jajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaajjaajajajajaaja

no pls


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

the first shall be last and the last shall be first


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> the first shall be last and the last shall be first



orlly


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

im always a winner soz everyone <:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Not anymore


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

and then the fire nation attacked


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

now i am again
.....where's my trophy



i am the fire nation oo plot twist


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> and then the fire nation attacked



LOL


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

guys pls


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

pokemanz pls


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

sweaty


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sweaty



wat


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> wat



joke
jōk/Submit
noun
1.
a thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter, especially a story with a funny punchline.
"she was in a mood to tell jokes"


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> joke
> jōk/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> ...



sassy
sas?sy
ˈsasē/Submit
adjective informal
lively, bold, and full of spirit; cheeky.

jk


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> sassy
> sas?sy
> ˈsasē/Submit
> adjective informal
> ...



who am i 2 deny that accusation


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sweaty



swety


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


> swety



u just look SO illiterate :////


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

no pls


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

rip


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

kek


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

mem


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dem penguins tho


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

swaggity


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Swiggoty swooty I'm comin for da booty


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

post number ohohoh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Umma bee 991


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

SquidPuff? JigglyWard?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


>



****lypuff...


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

squigglypuff


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

aaand of course it's censored


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I know what you were gonna say


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


>



dayum


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

i really want the jigglypuff amiibo now


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh jeez


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Right those pictures are great


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



WHERES THE ONE WITH THE HOUSE THAT I MADE


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh my god
Yes


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

me this halloween

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


>



wow i love tsunami milk


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WHERES THE ONE WITH THE HOUSE THAT I MADE



I THINK I ACTUALLY HAVE IT SAVED ON MY OLD MACBOOK


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

why am I here?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

FOUND IT


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> FOUND IT



brb crying


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

please make it stop


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> brb crying



wanna be in a skype chat with us we think you are cool


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

finally those awful gifs are left behind


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

****eyanyo is cute dont be rude

- - - Post Merge - - -

alright censored


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi go away
don't ruin this


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Dreamy Luigi go away
> don't ruin this



ikr


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

@Dilute,  Dreamy Luigi,  Esphas,  Pokemanz

SHOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's funny


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> @Dilute,  Dreamy Luigi,  Esphas,  Pokemanz
> 
> SHOO



scuze u but we were here first


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> scuze u but we were here first



I beg to differ


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I beg to differ



mmhmm who has the second post on this thread MMHMM


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> mmhmm who has the second post on this thread MMHMM



second post? brb imma laugh til I pee


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> second post? brb imma laugh til I pee



u do that sweatie


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

first


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> u do that sweatie



sweetie*


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> sweatee*



fixed 4 u


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> fixed 4 u



fight fight


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

:/


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information don't look at Thread Information



I'm confused, are you saying to look at Thread Information?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I'm confused, are you saying to look at Thread Information?



NO


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

wats thread info


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> wats thread info



Something Baha wants us to look at idk


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

i win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

nope


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

first


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> first



last*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

nou


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

When


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Where


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Why


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Who


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

What


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

How


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

With?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Went


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

With strawberry jam.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

You ruined it by using more than 1 word


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

Losers


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh no you don't xp I win


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I won


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

i win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

no


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

I am the WinRAR in this house


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I am the WinRAR in this house


Consider yourself unzipped ;D


----------



## Arstotzkan (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey plz


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Objection!


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

SarasaKat said:


> Geoffrey plz


What? ;~;


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I win


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I win


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

uriri said:


>


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>



*MILEY, WHAT'S GOOOD?*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

uriri said:


> *MILEY, WHAT'S GOOOD?*








- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

yoooo i win *runs away with trophy*


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

ok duplicated post. I didn't mean to do that


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> yoooo i win *runs away with trophy*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> yoooo i win *runs away with trophy*



what do you want with the second place trophy?


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> yoooo i win *runs away with trophy*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

uriri said:


>








- - - Post Merge - - -



Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

uriri said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


THAT WASN'T A REAL ONE!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> THAT WASN'T A REAL ONE!



"We can skip the kissing."


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> "We can skip the kissing."


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

EW it's miley


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> EW it's miley








- - - Post Merge - - -



Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Redirect


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

this thread is a train wreck


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> this thread is a train wreck


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 5, 2015)

it feels like 2011


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

I want it to stop feeling like 2011


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> it feels like 2011


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

disgraceful


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Nope


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Nope


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

NO


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>








- - - Post Merge - - -



Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

this thread is dumb; who made it


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

End my life


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


>


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> End my life



yes


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> this thread is dumb; who made it


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

:/.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> :/.



same


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

:/ x2


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 5, 2015)

;/


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


>


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

What bothers y'all about images?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

guys this thread is lagging so bad pls stop the images


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> guys this thread is lagging so bad pls stop the images


What are you browsing with?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> guys this thread is lagging so bad pls stop the images



The thread is fine for me tho


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> What are you browsing with?



a laptop


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> The thread is fine for me tho





Pokemanz said:


> a laptop


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

finally everyone gone. i can finally win. finally


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> finally everyone gone. i can finally win. finally



sorry boo </3


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

let me win in piece kthx


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> let me win in piece kthx



Nope c:


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

well, now that youve gone


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> well, now that youve gone



Don't worry, I'm still here ;P


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> Don't worry, I'm still here ;P



my plan is ruined. thanks


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> my plan is ruined. thanks



Hey now, don't make me feel bad :c
We can share first place, if you'd like?


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Sep 5, 2015)

Nope  you guys can take second place!


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Samanthers (^-^) said:


> Nope  you guys can take second place!



Nopenope!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Nuh-uh


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

oh no


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh maybe?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

I know who's lurking *grin*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

shut up


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Woah


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

awwww *added extra Ws for the sake of not getting a post quality warning, thanks tbt :/*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

ach mien got


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ach mien got



hace frio


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

English or **** off


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> English or **** off



rude


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> rude


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> View attachment 146354



yes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> English or **** off



Lo siento ^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

同じ


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

Spoiler: Look!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

https://translate.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=tw-ob#ar/en/

you're welcome


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Spoiler: Look!



not showing up


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> not showing up



NO JUMPSCARES!?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> NO JUMPSCARES!?



Nope


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

last one before I go to sleep...

warning: don't post after this comment


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Why not


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

_can we be kawaii again ~_


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> _can we be kawaii again ~_



Uh, no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Look! And the image works this time!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

_why not ;--;_


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

ʟɪᴋᴇ ᴍʏ sᴛᴀᴛᴜs ɪғ ʏᴏᴜ ᴄᴀɴ ʀᴇᴀᴅ ᴛʜɪs


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

And I'm not liking your status.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

ııɐʍɐʞ ǝɹoɯ ǝɥʇ ʇı pɐǝɹ ʇuɐɔ noʎ ǝɹoɯ ǝɥʇ


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

_I AM KAWAII DESU_


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

n0 u a1nt 1 c4n r34d th4t :|


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

本当。


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

wow you are so kawaii i cant even understand that language


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

_f3y3n3 hw @but nw_


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

wow that is super kawaii! I cant even read it at all.
also dont worry, im typing not kawaii so that you non-kawaiis can read me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


> ııɐʍɐʞ ǝɹoɯ ǝɥʇ ʇı pɐǝɹ ʇuɐɔ noʎ ǝɹoɯ ǝɥʇ



SNAP OUT OF IT!!


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

senpais notice me! ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Kawaii

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> senpais notice me! ;-;



Get noticed


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

_|3ut yu @r3 f@k3 $3np@3y3_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> _|3ut yu @r3 f@k3 $3np@3y3_



Why did I try to read that


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Why did I try to read that



you aren't kawaii enough, i understand the struggle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


> you aren't kawaii enough, i understand the struggle.



No you don't your the most Kawaii thing ever


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> No you don't your the most Kawaii thing ever



oh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

:')


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

ALL OF YOU!! SNAP OUT OF IT!!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

_th3 k@w@|||n3$$ |$ r3@l_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> _th3 k@w@|||n3$$ |$ r3@l_



Rit3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

@@@@@@@@@@WWWWWWWWWWWW $3|\|P@1 |\|0+1C3D M11

UGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> @@@@@@@@@@WWWWWWWWWWWW $3|\|P@1 |\|0+1C3D M11
> 
> UGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



same


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> @@@@@@@@@@WWWWWWWWWWWW $3|\|P@1 |\|0+1C3D M11
> 
> UGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



.......
Snap out of it.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

$$$$$33333|\|PPPPPPPP@@@@@1111111111


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Am I senpai now


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> .......
> Snap out of it.



I was making fun of the |<@\/\/@11 posts, ya dingus!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

you are the new $$$$$33333|\|PPPPPPPP@@@@@1111111111


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> you are the new $$$$$33333|\|PPPPPPPP@@@@@1111111111



*BANG* OUR RESIDENTS! *BANG* ARE TRYING! *BANG* TO NAP!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I was making fun of the |<@\/\/@11 posts, ya dingus!



You're not allowed too.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

$$$$$33333|\|PPPPPPPP@@@@@1111111111=C|-|@|\|


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

Senpai noticed! What happens now? What is the meaning of life once senpai notices me .-.?

Time for bed zzz.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> Senpai noticed! What happens now? What is the meaning of life once senpai notices me .-.?
> 
> Time for bed zzz.



Good night! ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I knocked her out with my senpai-ness


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

lol what


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I think I knocked her out with my senpai-ness



You noticed her too hard


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> You noticed her too hard



Now no more Kawaii. Understand?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Now no more Kawaii. Understand?



Okay Senpai-chan


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

It has happened.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

&#55357;&#56870;


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

I win HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I am senpai. Senpai notices you and thinks you are stupid for thinking you win.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

idc about senpai bc i live in the USA sweatie


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> idc about senpai bc i live in the USA sweatie



America has sent you to Japan to be shunned by all the Senpai's.
Not me thoug, I'm in Canada.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

I win


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Senpai disapproves


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

orlly


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

*thundaga thigh clap*
Senpai has spoken.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

_2 kawaii 4 senpai_


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

but...senpai is life!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

_you are the real senpai_


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

senpai-ception


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Why invisible text


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Why not*


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

It keeps me busy :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

What the hell is this
"Your the real Senpai"
No one beats me at Senpai-ness.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

*SENPAI BATTLE TO THE DEATH*


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

There can only be oooonnnnneeee!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I already won I am ultimate senpai


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

*walks past*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> *walks past*





Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Spoiler



I saw that episode of fairy tail lol

*turns around and notices*


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

I so lost though. Who was the senpai that senpai was suppose to fight?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> I so lost though. Who was the senpai that senpai was suppose to fight?



Idk I'm confused
You at be? Idfk


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I saw that episode of fairy tail lol
> 
> *turns around and notices*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

(In gonna do dis proper lol all my days of roleplaying paid off)

"Hi."


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

"That's...fun." *turns around and slowly starts walking away*


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Hahahaha all the photos xD


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

"That's rude."


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>



"It's not that.." He said, kinda taken aback


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I can't do this anymore I'm crying


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Im crying so hard stop


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

herro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Say hi to your Senpai


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

woah that was fast


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jesus hands.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

BAKA!
SENPAI, I-I HATE YOU! I DUN LIEK U AT ALL-KUN!!


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

what


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

I think I lost my 3ds :/ HMMMM


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

uriri said:


> I think I lost my 3ds :/ HMMMM



ill give you mine if you let me win?


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ill give you mine if you let me win?



I'll think about it


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

just popping in


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello ^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Hello ^^



hi


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> hi



How are you?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> How are you?



im good. yourself?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

:/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

i win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

:///


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

If you factor in ChuggaaConroy, we have ourselves a love square.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> i win





Spoiler


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

What


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

:-/


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> What


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

\-:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> :-/



<3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

:--/


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> :--/



<33


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

:---/


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> :---/



<333


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

:----/


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> :----/



<3333


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

lame


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

anyway...


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

hush nat


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe okay can be our always _hopefully someone gets that_


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

Or not ok


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Maybe okay can be our always _hopefully someone gets that_



had to look it up sry


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> had to look it up sry



It's okay I don't judge


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> It's okay I don't judge



ty


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ty



Gabby.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I need to carp


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

I need to bass


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

Now, here are two Bunneran OCs I want you to see.







This is Arubino. She's an albino Bunneran who lives a life of preparing for war, and is one of Bunnera's prized guards, if her rugged appearance is anything to go by. She belongs to drn1234.






Meet Benn, a 10 year old Bunneran boy who enjoys humor. I can't find her Starfy Art, so I'll just use her username of BigBlueBeastBBB, or, as she used to be known, Bun-Bun Bunery.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Anyway...



give me ur apple ty


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


>



what a kawaii potato


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

idk


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just carped.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

eh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

oh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

ah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

weh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

uh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> weh



WWEH


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

wha


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Wa


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Wat


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WWEH



B


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

_m@y|33 td@y l$ t|-|3 d@y $3|\|p@3y3 will |\|tic3 m3_


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> _m@y|33 td@y l$ t|-|3 d@y $3|\|p@3y3 will |\|tic3 m3_



same


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll never notice you


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

The real senpai will.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Conspiracy against me


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

no one's here


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

wrong


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

orlly


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

yep


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

oic


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

*SO DO I*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

*IKR*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

SAME


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

*TEXT GOALS*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

GOALS IN GENERAL TBH


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

*GOALS IN GENERAL GOALS*


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

I like Soccer Goals


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

*YOU ARE GOALS*


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

no you are goals


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

awful


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 6, 2015)

This looks like a last post.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

wat


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

i win


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't even try


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

whoops too late


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

yepper pepper


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

i won


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

You're so salty


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

do i look like a french fry to u


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> do i look like a french fry to u



yes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> yes



more like belgian fry lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

He's fry from Futurama


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

so many guests. is tbt cracking again?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

As I was saying...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

What WERE you saying?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

terribad


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably nothing important...


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Did someone say french fries?!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

headache


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

); i always cause those for my boyfriend


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

almost beat the other lptpw thread


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

We must crush them!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

I win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

ugh


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

la


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Rain :/


----------



## Esphas (Sep 6, 2015)

i agree


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 6, 2015)

Derp...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

ok


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

oh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

ok


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

ohh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

me


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

you


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

nehhh


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

lady gaga is my mom


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

So am I


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

fake


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

pls


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

lady gaga is my paparazzi


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Smores sound so good right now


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

i have smores poptarts are you jealous


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Smores are nasty imo


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

my mom ate all of my poptarts becoz shes useless and now i have no breakfast for school for the week


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> my mom ate all of my poptarts becoz shes useless and now i have no breakfast for school for the week



at least ur mom will buy u poptarts mine is always complaining about how they have chemicals and aren't "real food"


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> at least ur mom will buy u poptarts mine is always complaining about how they have chemicals and aren't "real food"



lol the only reason i got them was because i told her my brother wanted them. if i told her i wanted them she wouldnt have


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 6, 2015)

oop


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 6, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> what happen to miimisu



Miimisu was Piimisu (now Piichinu)'s twin/clone thing that started off good but eventually went rouge. What followed was a thrilling action-adventure movie that featured an epic battle between the two of them. Piimisu emerged victorious and changed her name.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

nice


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Smore arent for everyone  
I actually dont like poptarts :/


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Miimisu was Piimisu (now Piichinu)'s twin/clone thing that started off good but eventually went rouge. What followed was a thrilling action-adventure movie that featured an epic battle between the two of them. Piimisu emerged victorious and changed her name.



piichinu ate twin in womb


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

Rhythm Heaven is the best game ever.,

I have perfects on each minigame


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

miimisu is my best btch who hasnt been online in ages and im scared she might be dead. weve known each other for years


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Aw that's sad


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

ikr


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Also I have to pee but the washrooms are occupied


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

if u just barge in im sure theyd get out of there fast


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

The doors are locked


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Get a battering ram


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Otto hit the back house support wall, break it and cause the house to fall a part.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 7, 2015)

I own 4 Game Boy Advances yet no friends...


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

ikr i own like 3 virtual boys but i'm not popular ):


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Can I have one?
Just kidding


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

_i'd like to thank the academy, my parents and everyone else for helping me get such an honor... _


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Of what


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Pls Leo me alone


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Why?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

We're about to beat the old lptpw


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

wink wonk


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

How is everyone today? ^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

Eh


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

Im winning for now ahaha~


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

im so cute


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 7, 2015)

Bunstonela or Masapes? You decide!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 7, 2015)

i am crying


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Why?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 7, 2015)

Notice how I altered the Reddit Trio's designs and made them human instead of equine.

I essentially made them Dazzlings expies.

Except for the SNOO's thingy on his head is on their heads when they power up.

Not that Reddit minds...


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

yum


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Anyway...



hi bby


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

iguana


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> How is everyone today? ^^



Just barely woke up, so idk...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

anyway...


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

stop


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

Hehe^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

same


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

You better stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

HORSE HOCKEY


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

excuse me, we don't associate those two things together.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hockey Horses


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

BULLCRAP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> excuse me, we don't associate those two things together.



you never watched M*A*S*H

go away


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

hiss


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

meow


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> hiss



scree


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

purrrrrr


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

888888


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

6969696969 heh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

i like noodles


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> 6969696969 heh



:/


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

Dilute said:


> i like noodles



i like bread


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> 6969696969 heh



oh yes please


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> :/



esphas told me to do it :c


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> esphas told me to do it :c



oh yeah i shouldve known from the start


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


>



are bull cookies good.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> oh yeah i shouldve known from the start



he's such a bad influence on my innocent mind :'c


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> 888888



um why didnt you post 8 eight times you btch


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Raffy said:


> are bull cookies good.



omg u dont like mash go away


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> um why didnt you post 8 eight times you btch



umm why did u post


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

What's up


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

stop

- - - Post Merge - - -

not much hardy. you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nothin. Just trying to win at something.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 7, 2015)

Here by unpopular demand: ME!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

nopls


----------



## Esphas (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Nothin. Just trying to win at something.



u wont get much luck here bb



Nebudelic said:


> Here by unpopular demand: ME!



_screams_


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

hi


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 7, 2015)

And those guys are cute!

Anyways, this is the Fem-Scout and her fellow Soldier as they appear in the CoP SFM series.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 7, 2015)

D;


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

???


----------



## dj_mask (Sep 7, 2015)

Do I win?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

i really like froot loops


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> _screams_



RUDE


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 7, 2015)

Are we there yet?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well never be there.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't make me turn this thread around.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Do it I dare you


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

dont start an argument, if you do we will find a winner.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 7, 2015)

okay, mom.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Your mother is right!


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

CrossAnimal said:


> okay, mom.



excuse you


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 7, 2015)

It's been fun guys, but I gotta go. Just let me out here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Where do you think your going, young man?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

where are you going, huh punk?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Who, me? I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

yeah right, im going to beat u up nerd


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Pardon me? I do not approve of this behavior!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

_:(?□`」 ∠):_


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

im sorry i wont beat u up now, can u buy me chocolate.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Coo.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

&#55357;&#56872;


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

E L I T E


----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

Ladies, y'all know what I'm talking about right?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 7, 2015)

same


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

hello


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 7, 2015)

Bruuuuh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

How you ladies doin?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

I see your feeling coo


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

And now you're quite happy?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Feelin' good?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Why are you angry?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

No, no. Don't be unhappy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

I SEE SPY HITS SHIP


----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2015)

I win. this was fun


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 8, 2015)

I disagree...


----------



## Megan. (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2015)

ok. last post here


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Time for school


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Have fun :33


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

*sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

HORSE HOCKEY


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

I just tried to make a Subfolder with my DeviantArt account.

Unfortunately, I have no way of getting Core Membership without having to access my mother's bank account, or opening my OWN bank account.

I'd like to be able to change my username 'cause JustInItForComments sounds EXTREMELY Not-Indicative!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

People stop mentioning 50 shades everywhere.. I'm jsut.. no


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Heavy *sounding like the Spy*: No! *as an incredibly rapid zoom out occurs* NONONONO--


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> People stop mentioning 50 shades everywhere.. I'm jsut.. no



Have you watched that movie o:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Have you watched that movie o:



i read parts of the books just for fun and how bad it is. i love how people think that's legit BDSM or something.. jfc


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh I'm having fun alright


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> i read parts of the books just for fun and how bad it is. i love how people think that's legit BDSM or something.. jfc



Oh, so avoiding watching the movie was worth it. And lol yeah; oh boy, I used to be on Reddit during the time the movie came out and the stories I read..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Oh, so avoiding watching the movie was worth it. And lol yeah; oh boy, I used to be on Reddit during the time the movie came out and the stories I read..



I bet they don't even know 'safe, sane and consensual' lol.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> I bet they don't even know 'safe, sane and consensual' lol.



Oh I can confirm lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Oh I can confirm lol



Yeah... I'm not gonna go too deep into BDSM here because it's not that kind of forum and it's a kids' place but anyone who uses these books and think it's legit to refer to them when talking about it.. just no.

Both partner needs to agree with the act and it's not as simple as the book.. jesus


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

what kinda ap chem teacher tells us to go down to the library and chill and have freetime


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah... I'm not gonna go too deep into BDSM here because it's not that kind of forum and it's a kids' place but anyone who uses these books and think it's legit to refer to them when talking about it.. just no.
> 
> Both partner needs to agree with the act and it's not as simple as the book.. jesus



That's exactly why I'm not talking about it here, lol. But yea my thoughts exactly, word to word.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> what kinda ap chem teacher tells us to go down to the library and chill and have freetime



The coolest one, lol. You're lucky :33


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

i guess im stuck here for a bit then


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

my friend is so dorky x))


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I just tried to make a Subfolder with my DeviantArt account.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no way of getting Core Membership without having to access my mother's bank account, or opening my OWN bank account.
> 
> I'd like to be able to change my username 'cause JustInItForComments sounds EXTREMELY Not-Indicative!


Make a new account you probs don't have that many followers


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Make a new account you probs don't have that many followers



lol yeah just delete your other lol


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

horse hockey


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


>



go home


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

Esphas said:


> go home



why don't u hehe^^


----------



## Esphas (Sep 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> why don't u hehe^^



hi nats


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

MULE

FRITTERS


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Rusty pipes


----------



## JessSux (Sep 8, 2015)

ok


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

mule fritters


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

make it hot and melt me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

bull cookies


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

horse hockey


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

chicken basketball


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

cow cookies


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

egg eating


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

wonder if buffalo chips are good


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Also, this deviation is MADE to suck Tirek's left monkey claw.






It shows what NOT to do when editing bases.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

anyway


----------



## Esphas (Sep 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Fawful?
Yes?
Did you see that?
Yes. Moustache.
Fawful?
Yes?
Fire at will.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

Reminds me I need to complete Bowser's Inside Story. Stupid trash can thing :c


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Sadly, a Shiny Hunt on GPX HAPPENS to be starting the day the Mane 6 and Spike return to Equestria.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

ya


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

What I mean is, September 12th is the day the Shiny Hunt starts and the day Season 5, Episode 14 of MLP starts airing for the first time!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

alright


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

amiibos are toxic


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

problematic


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Raffy said:


> amiibos are toxic



If they were, why would you buy them?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Gjdjfhyygspamudjrirjujo


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

ikr


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Idkr


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> If they were, why would you buy them?



for fun


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

DARNIT ZANI-LOKI!!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

k.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

ew


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

kK.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

ya.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 8, 2015)

marriage is a social construct


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

.ay


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

youre a social construct uwu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

uwu tcurtsnoc laicos a erouy


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> youre a social construct uwu



listen .. sweaty.. (


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's cool


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> That's cool


uwu



Aesthetic said:


> listen .. sweaty.. (


you just sound illiterate. sweatie* uwu


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> uwu
> 
> 
> you just sound illiterate. sweatie* uwu



what's ur damage bro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

uwu *eitaes .etarilli dnous tsuj uoy


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

sweaty


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

its called creating jobs :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Like me after PE


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

i dont sweat sweaty


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm done putting your **** backwards


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

ts ok i understand


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

yes uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

wot


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

U wot m8


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

u w u


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

This is spam


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

of course


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i dont sweat sweaty



excuse me, sweaty. how dare you say that.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> U wot m8



_screams_


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

i dared :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

I truthed


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

this offends my religion


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

sin the bottle


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm offensive and I find this highly christian


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> this offends my religion



your only religion is the claire religion uwu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's fun


----------



## AS176 (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I'm offensive and I find this highly christian



I'm highly offensive and I find this Christian


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's cool


----------



## AS176 (Sep 8, 2015)

Not for me. I find it highly Christian


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> your only religion is the claire religion uwu



that's so true m'lady uwu if it offends u i am even more offended


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks uwu ♔


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

ofc only the best for the princess uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ayah I'm back


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Ayah I'm back



_screams_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Him hearing screams of delight


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2015)

no one's here. good


----------



## Esphas (Sep 9, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> no one's here. good



yes. no ones here


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

Esphas said:


> yes. no ones here



i concur, all have vanished


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 9, 2015)

Except me, say hello to the new champion!!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2015)

Sanxithe said:


> Except me, say hello to the new champion!!



please.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

AS176 said:


> I'm highly offensive and I find this Christian



I'm offensive and I find this exceptionally a banana.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

Wut?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

mule fritters


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Three days until the return of MLP and the next Shiny Hunt!




			
				Some guy from SpongeBob who was complaining about his potato salad said:
			
		

> It took us 3 DAYS!!






			
				Medic said:
			
		

> We only have 3 days to live!






			
				The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask said:
			
		

> Dawn of the First Day - 72 Hours Remain


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

um...


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

21


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

bump?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

Bump uwu


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

im so fancy, you already know.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Perfect for children with no necks. *tucks his head down* FINALLY! A Game system for ME!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

wat


----------



## Megan. (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Perfect for children with no necks. *tucks his head down* FINALLY! A Game system for ME!



HAHAHAHAH XD


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

meelz_xo said:


> HAHAHAHAH XD



OAHOAHOAHOHAHOAHOAHO


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

get out :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


>



^^^


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

looks like i won again


----------



## Esphas (Sep 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> looks like i won again



nope. sry


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

._.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 9, 2015)

yeah


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

yep


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

i wanna play CAH anyone on?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

piichinu said:


>



don't be evil :0


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

...


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

I just barfed.

It was brown.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

:O


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 9, 2015)

page 169


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 9, 2015)

i win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you all for playing.
I will accept my prize in the form of carne asada tacos.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 9, 2015)

no thanks


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 9, 2015)

:\


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

.________________.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2015)

this thread just won't die


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

People don't know what I'm talking about in my signature until they see it.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

okay?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

That's..cool?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

uw u


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Nopony pranks Fluttershy.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

alright...?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 9, 2015)

what


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^^


----------



## Raffy (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^^^


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

21


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

2014

[:


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

1738


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2015)

Now children let me tell you the story of what 1883 was like...


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

Remy 8 boys


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Now children let me tell you the story of what 1883 was like...



wait for kotaro to come back so you can bore him to death


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

*sits down to listen to what 1883 was like*


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

She my trap queen


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Feat was 1883 like?


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

And I get high with my baby


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

..


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

Its a song why is no one getting it ;(


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

i only have ears for lana


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

Uhmm...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

Summertime sadness


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

i prefer kinda outta luck tbh


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

Never heard it


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2015)

should this be the last post?


----------



## AS176 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah it should


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> should this be the last post?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 9, 2015)

shades of cool


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

shades of grey


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

50


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

I like..piichinu's new pictures :3


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

That was  good one XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2015)

i want my own christian grey <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

snoozit said:


> i want my own christian grey <3



I'll be your Christian Grey 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

meelz_xo said:


> I'll be your Christian Grey



so you go around forcing people to have some illegit sexual activities, i feel sorry for whoever you do that to.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

MULE FRITTERS


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> so you go around forcing people to have some illegit sexual activities, i feel sorry for whoever you do that to.



I was kidding  I don't actually condone whatever it is that Christian Grey does behind closed doors


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

!!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

meelz_xo said:


> I was kidding  I don't actually condone whatever it is that Christian Grey does behind closed doors



lol i see. i just dont get how people think those books are legit for that.. sigh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

im in school send help


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> im in school send help



You have dialled triple zero (because I live in Australia). What is your emergency, ma'am?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> lol i see. i just dont get how people think those books are legit for that.. sigh



And I just don't understand how people thought of plots like that to begin with D:


----------



## AS176 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm the last poster!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey what's up?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

free me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

quiche

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm not gonna post too deep about it but there are wayyy differences between ssc bdsm stuff and someone's bad twilight fanfic-turning into rape or pretend sex if you so want...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2015)

hi


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

thanks for bumping i was getting bored


----------



## Esphas (Sep 10, 2015)

same


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

Esphas said:


> same



you arent in school


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 10, 2015)

terribad


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

help


----------



## Esphas (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> help



no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

ok but consider this: i didnt ask u


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

cow cookies


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

pig muffin


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

horse hockey


----------



## Esphas (Sep 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> horse hockey



too *DEEP*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

just a quiche


uhuehueh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

keeesh u mule fritters keeeesh ~~


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 10, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Esphas (Sep 10, 2015)

*UWU*


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

*UWU*


----------



## Raffy (Sep 10, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Esphas (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> *UWU*



this is HORRIBLE


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

:S


----------



## Raffy (Sep 10, 2015)

ow owowowowowowowoowowowowowowowowoowowow


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Stahp


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2015)

Reminds me of this.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

shhh...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

hey


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 11, 2015)

..................................................................................................................................


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 11, 2015)

oops


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

Raffy said:


> uwu



uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

boooyah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Yoo whatchu up to Moko


----------



## Rasha (Sep 11, 2015)

there's only one queen here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

nm playing civ and stuff


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey guys


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 11, 2015)

Who's the winner?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

hiya


----------



## Mao (Sep 11, 2015)

hello just coming here to complain about how much hw i have


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

Please change weekend to weakend. I'm weak by the end of the week. It only makes sense.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 11, 2015)

Mao said:


> hello just coming here to complain about how much hw i have



gl

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Please change weekend to weakend. I'm weak by the end of the week. It only makes sense.



hope you feel better soon


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

Esphas said:


> hope you feel better soon



Thanks! Still adjusting to the college schedule.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks! Still adjusting to the college schedule.



oh is that so? what courses are you taking


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

Esphas said:


> oh is that so? what courses are you taking



I'm taking some really dull courses this semester. Business Statistics, Accounting Principles I, and Macroeconomics are courses I have to take for my business major, but they're very boring to sit in lol. The only class I'm taking right now that's interesting is Exploring Music: Bach to Rock.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2015)

Who wants to play splaton


----------



## Esphas (Sep 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm taking some really dull courses this semester. Business Statistics, Accounting Principles I, and Macroeconomics are courses I have to take for my business major, but they're very boring to sit in lol. The only class I'm taking right now that's interesting is Exploring Music: Bach to Rock.



haha man, sounds thrilling. although jokes aside the music course seems as if its pretty rad. im assuming you play an instrument?

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> Who wants to play splaton



would but no wii u unfortunately


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

Esphas said:


> haha man, sounds thrilling. although jokes aside the music course seems as if its pretty rad. im assuming you play an instrument?



I wish, but I don't sadly. If I were to learn an instrument it'd either be the piano or guitar. I needed to take the course to fill in some general requirements, but it's nice to have a chill class that doesn't involve math like my other ones.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I wish, but I don't sadly. If I were to learn an instrument it'd either be the piano or guitar. I needed to take the course to fill in some general requirements, but it's nice to have a chill class that doesn't involve math like my other ones.



ah thats unfortunate. i tried learning piano once but iirc i was terrible lol. i took really expensive lessons but never managed to get the hang of it regardless. its a very invested and involved practice, and i just dont have the patience and determination for that kind of thing as much as id love to. and yeah id imagine so. im not awfully bad at maths but its a real pain. glad to hear that you get a break from that kind of thing! tirelessly doing math sounds like a nightmare haha


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2015)

shut up

i'm reading a flame war


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 11, 2015)

Esphas said:


> would but no wii u unfortunately



u will have to excuse him he's a splatoonless heathen


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

You'll have to excuse him. He's lovely and wonderful.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh no, I lost. =(


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

dat paradox though


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

;3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

I love cats, butterflies, puppies!

Anyone want to give me cake?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I love cats, butterflies, puppies!
> 
> Anyone want to give me cake?



I love tea, candles, christmas!
What's your favourite type of cake?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

I love nothing.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

I love everything.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

meelz_xo said:


> I love everything.



Awwww, I love you too~


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

uwu


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 12, 2015)

Not enough french fries!


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

Never enough french fries!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

mule fritters


----------



## Athera (Sep 12, 2015)

****e


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

cow cookies


----------



## Esphas (Sep 12, 2015)

crab cakes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

horse hockey


----------



## Esphas (Sep 12, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

100% grade-a bull cookies

-sherman t. potter


----------



## AS176 (Sep 12, 2015)

21


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

ahhh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 12, 2015)

bored


----------



## Megan. (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2015)

I will win because you lack the power of the warrior!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 12, 2015)

uwuwuwuwu


----------



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2015)

jigglypuff


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com

It's gonna be a wild ride. I'm gonna "make" some "friends" during this. I've got my red sunglasses. It's time for...

Double Agent Blumaroo.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2015)

level up my smash card please thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2015)

oh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

sup


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

Sassy Sandals is a jerk.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Rainbow dash is pretty


----------



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2015)

who is that


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

I am Pizza the Hut.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 12, 2015)

I am Mc the Donalds.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

I am Burger the King.

Also, Sassy Saddles, as she prefers to be called, is the new character from Canterlot Boutique.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

I am the last poster (for now)


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 12, 2015)

You WERE the last poster.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

..you were saying?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 12, 2015)

I could be wrong...


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2015)

What do we win?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

More importantly, WHEN do we win?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

trust me, someone will win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

uwu


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

:3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

3:


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

:4


----------



## Megan. (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2015)

hi


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

hello


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

the weather is beautiful today


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> the weather is beautiful today



or is it


----------



## AS176 (Sep 13, 2015)

Esphas said:


> or is it



It aint


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

I am a cuttlefish.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 13, 2015)

cuttlefish more like CUDDLEFISH Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha1 AH1! Ha!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

In my signature, the "Runaway Guys as technicolor horses" refers to the ponysonas of the Runaway Guys, the "girl gamer hanging out with humanized characters from an unknown game" talks about Masae and the humanized cast from The Legednary Starfy, and the "EQG with normal skin tones" is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 13, 2015)

my anaconda dont want huns if you dont have guns huns huns unhsunhunhuhnuhnn


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

Raffy said:


> cuttlefish more like CUDDLEFISH Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha1 AH1! Ha!



Yes, cuddles pls!


----------



## JessSux (Sep 13, 2015)

ok


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

Raffy said:


> my anaconda dont want huns if you dont have guns huns huns unhsunhunhuhnuhnn



i was just thinking that


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

Currently in the process of redesigning Dominia, who was previously a normal-sized Reddit Pony, and now rivals Luna in terms of size.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And here she is!


----------



## Raffy (Sep 13, 2015)

what are these animals


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

Let's be friends


----------



## Raffy (Sep 13, 2015)

all we gotta do


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

Is be friends


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

weebs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2015)

How's life?


----------



## Raffy (Sep 13, 2015)

Esphas said:


> weebs



XXXCUSE U

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> How's life?



i dont have one, sorry ):


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

blah


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

Painis!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

ugh!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

same


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm currently in a Site Wide Shiny Hunt.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



What??


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



NO


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

I HAVE NO IDEA!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

piichinu said:


> NO



;）


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

hoooola!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

wow that was fast. hey


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

woah i didn't see this coming


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

same


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ;）



ITS SO SAD


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

piichinu said:


> ITS SO SAD



LOL IKR


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

birtual cookies are rad


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

Aerate said:


> birtual cookies are rad



idk what they are


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

I SEE U ON MIIKYOS PAGE


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

piichinu said:


> I SEE U ON MIIKYOS PAGE



LOL STOP


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

Turns out, the Hunt was completed in only 22 Eggs.


----------



## tealseer (Sep 14, 2015)

Yay I'm winning!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

tealseer said:


> Yay I'm winning!



you will never win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you will never win



said the loser, whilst they were losing


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

$$$


----------



## Raffy (Sep 14, 2015)

Esphas said:


> said the loser, whilst they were losing



excuse me


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

:/


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

_I win for a few minutes at least_


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

9 minutes.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

Eh


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 15, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

Death


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

):


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 15, 2015)

;）


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

So scared for tomorrow ;u;


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

yay


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Its on


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

May I have this win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

no


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Loow


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

ha! losers nyuk nyuk

- - - Post Merge - - -

Esphas gtfo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

mooooo


----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

lurkers be lurking


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 15, 2015)

Do I win?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

wow I'm sorry Esphas  *slaps self*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 15, 2015)

herro! and bye...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 15, 2015)

:3


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

hehe &#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Raffy (Sep 15, 2015)

what the h*ck


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 15, 2015)

55f8a6c2c266e


----------



## Megan. (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 15, 2015)

*hehe^^*


----------



## Raffy (Sep 15, 2015)

*hey! hey! hey! hey! hey! hey!*


----------



## duckvely (Sep 15, 2015)

hi


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Meme


----------



## Raffy (Sep 15, 2015)

ccc


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Stitch is the cutest


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## tealseer (Sep 16, 2015)

I've won 0 times


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

i know


----------



## TofuIdol (Sep 16, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

no one wins. except me. i win


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

except u r not allowed to win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> no one wins. except me. i win



lol


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

wrong


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

write


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

owhay areway ouyay uysgay odaytay?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

what


----------



## tealseer (Sep 16, 2015)

hai


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

hi


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

hi


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> owhay areway ouyay uysgay odaytay?



fine and how r u sir


----------



## tealseer (Sep 16, 2015)

sup guess who just won


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

tealseer said:


> sup guess who just won



not u


----------



## tealseer (Sep 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> not u



u sure about that?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

tealseer said:


> u sure about that?



p sure


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

anyway


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



LazyTown?

I remember watching this!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

funny how u would post a gif as if u were somehow equivalent to what is in said gif


----------



## Esphas (Sep 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> funny how u would post a gif as if u were somehow equivalent to what is in said gif



but i am


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Raffy (Sep 16, 2015)

o wo;;;


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

u w u


----------



## Raffy (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey, turn it up!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

*uwu*


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ͭ


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

UWU


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭU̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏ ̓ͭ 
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ
U̐͛̆̑͊̄̄ͬͥ͛͐͊͑̒̇͌̍Wͣͦͮ̏̽̾̈́ͥ̉̂̓ͪ̀ͤUͥͯ̈́̉̔̽̾̈́͌̆ͪ͊͗̌̏̓ ͭ


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟

Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟

Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟

Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟

Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟

Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟
Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟Ǘ͚̜̯̖̥̠̗̱̝͚̜̘̥͈̱͚͙̋̏̕͝ͅŴ̴̟͎̯̥͓̙͕͓̪͚̞͚̤͍͒ͯ͊̓̑͌̏ͨ͊͂̍̒̚͞U̩̖̪̞̣̩̝̞͗ͧ͑͊̌̃̒́ͤ̓͌ͧͬ̃̀͟


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

this spam is hurting my feelings ):


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

-___________-!!! ugh!!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

please be responsible and uwu like upper class people. what ur doing now is behaving like heathen animals uwu


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> please be responsible and uwu like upper class people. what ur doing now is behaving like heathen animals uwu



GOOD THING UR A FURRY (


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

moe moe kyun


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> GOOD THING UR A FURRY (



um excuse u im not -______-


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> um excuse u im not -______-



um.. this is fax: "obsessed with wolves" and wolf sig ummm


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> um.. this is fax: "obsessed with wolves" and wolf sig ummm



so anyone who likes animals is a furry now hmm... i guess if u have a dog or cat u are 100% furry


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

i caught an arapaima
it looks like its in its prime-a


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> i caught an arapaima
> it looks like its in its prime-a



+1


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> so anyone who likes animals is a furry now hmm... i guess if u have a dog or cat u are 100% furry



no just foxes & wolves


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> no just foxes & wolves



o right hmm sounds like someones a selective furry to me i bet u love to play starfox


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> o right hmm sounds like someones a selective furry to me i bet u love to play starfox



wwhat r u talking about!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> wwhat r u talking about!!



hmm i bet ur the bear type of furry mmhmm


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> hmm i bet ur the bear type of furry mmhmm



stop im not out yet!!


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

Anesthetic Aesthetic


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 16, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> stop im not out yet!!



hmm u try to call me out now ur gonna get it


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

おなかすいた…(・x・)

- - - Post Merge - - -

deez butts


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

deez nuts more like it ahahha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Brah im winning


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

nuuu


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

You wish!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

hahah really


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes brah i win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

No


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> No



Lets see


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 17, 2015)

What's an Uwu?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

sweet quiche


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

uwuwu


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## tumut (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

sooo gooood damnit


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Dont even ima win


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

trololo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

ohohoho


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Trololo


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

_u_w_u_


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

uwu


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

I win


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

I wins


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I wins



If you say so


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Boop i wins


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

no


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

alright


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

??


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Boops


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

ok


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 17, 2015)

i guess


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 17, 2015)

JOHN CENA


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

anyway


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 17, 2015)

JOHN CENA


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

BAD MEMEA


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 17, 2015)

)
I'm dancin'


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Kess (Sep 17, 2015)

bleep bloop! ~


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

woop


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

yolo m8


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

i said go sleep


----------



## Raffy (Sep 17, 2015)

@swag


----------



## tealseer (Sep 17, 2015)

why


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 17, 2015)

First !


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 17, 2015)

A True, True Friend Helps a Friend in Need.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

NAH ILL PASS


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol ill pass too


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

OK


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

OK


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

O.K.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> O.K.



Brah nah


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

OK


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Eyy


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

shut up


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

-_____________- UGH@!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Eyyy


----------



## Raffy (Sep 17, 2015)

okay


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Ehhh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

..


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Ehh...


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 17, 2015)

no omg stop


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

nerf war


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Ehh i win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> no omg stop



agreed


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ehh i win



how old are you


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

......Why those that concern you?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

hes 12


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> hes 12



Who knows? None of you have actually seen me or know my name.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 17, 2015)

DANDUNDUN CONFIRMED FOR POOGERFAN 2015


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

u said u were 12 once LOL


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 17, 2015)

i believe that tbh LOL


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 17, 2015)

_Hello_


----------



## Kess (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm playing the Sims


----------



## Raffy (Sep 17, 2015)

nice


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

my ex wife still misses me 
*but her aim is getting better*


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 17, 2015)

um... good for her i guess? .__.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

_*BUT HER AIM IS GETTING BETTER*_


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 17, 2015)

um yeah dude, good for her


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

-____-!


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 18, 2015)

_*B U T H E R A I M I S G E T T I N G B E T T E R*_


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

i never understood that joke

- - - Post Merge - - -

plz explain it to me


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 18, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i never understood that joke
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> plz explain it to me



IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE MARRIAGE IS TERRIBLE


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

oh HAHAHAHAHA NOW I GET IT!


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 18, 2015)

:3c


----------



## AS176 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm the winner

for the next 5 minutes, that is.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 18, 2015)

hello


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

hiya


----------



## Megan. (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

omg i get to post twice thats so rare


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

the sun goes down


----------



## Rasha (Sep 18, 2015)

meh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

lemons ftw


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

pink fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

lol noone gets my lemon joke


----------



## Rasha (Sep 18, 2015)

whatever, I win


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the day a MOD posts in here and then closes the thread


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I'm still waiting for the day a MOD posts in here and then closes the thread


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

lol that was trippy


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

i agree


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

persia lol


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Tondolonese


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

anyone ever tried pretending to use a salt sprinkler to sprinkle salt in your mouth? it'll feel like there's actual salt in your mouth. Try it!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> anyone ever tried pretending to use a salt sprinkler to sprinkle salt in your mouth? it'll feel like there's actual salt in your mouth. Try it!



LOL nice try. i know this one already


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 18, 2015)

I hear snails and slugs really love salt.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

sounds fine

lololol


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

im bored


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 18, 2015)

Also chickens really don't like mustard. :s


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

i dont either


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

mustard is yuck


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

im here babes


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

piichinu said:


> im here babes



evacuate the thread everyone


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

please do


----------



## JessSux (Sep 18, 2015)

yawn


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

meep


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 18, 2015)

hay hay hay


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

ikr


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Idk


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I'm still waiting for the day a MOD posts in here and then closes the thread



why dont u report it


----------



## Raffy (Sep 18, 2015)

oh


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

piichinu said:


> why dont u report it



ikr. i mean clearly its bothering them so much!!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

piichinu said:


>


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol xD


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 18, 2015)

squipper


----------



## Esphas (Sep 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> View attachment 147633


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

i win


----------



## Raffy (Sep 18, 2015)

excuse me sir i believe that i won next


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 18, 2015)

um sorry but i was next in line to win


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

nah i was


----------



## duckvely (Sep 18, 2015)

quack


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Please


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

bsih


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

no


----------



## Raffy (Sep 18, 2015)

actually im the next supreme so hop off


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Think again


----------



## Raffy (Sep 18, 2015)

think again pt 2


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 18, 2015)

Keep thinking


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Think again: the sequel


----------



## Raffy (Sep 18, 2015)

Think again pt III


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Think again: part 4


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

think again. The chamber of nerds


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

Think again: Just when you thought you won


----------



## piichinu (Sep 19, 2015)

ok


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 19, 2015)

cool


----------



## piichinu (Sep 19, 2015)

ya


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 19, 2015)

guys im back


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 19, 2015)

Boops i wins


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

What


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

what the h*ck


----------



## piichinu (Sep 19, 2015)

!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

hahahhha


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

if they give you a new pill then you will buy it


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

hah what


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

does a new face come with a warranty


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

maybe

check if mona lisa does


----------



## Esphas (Sep 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 19, 2015)

ur time for winning is OVAR


----------



## piichinu (Sep 19, 2015)

OK


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

the 21st of september


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2015)

ba dum tss


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

look at the DDD


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 19, 2015)

raffy taffy saffy


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

why the big bug?


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 20, 2015)

All of you are way worse than me


----------



## Esphas (Sep 20, 2015)

00jachna said:


> im terrible



we know


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)

hai


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

hellooo


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

the spotlight is glistening onto my trophy made of pure gold. it reflected into the bloobloop's eyes and inpenetrated her soul


----------



## Megan. (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 20, 2015)

May I?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

Breath Mint said:


> May I?



never ever


----------



## Raffy (Sep 20, 2015)

what the heck


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

00jachna said:


> All of you are way worse than me



according to ur avatar and signature... no


----------



## Raffy (Sep 20, 2015)

is your aesthetic bugs


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2015)

Niiiiiiiice


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 20, 2015)

cough


----------



## Raffy (Sep 20, 2015)

p-a-r-t-y


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

Raffy said:


> is your aesthetic bugs



ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees and ants and bees


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2015)

Dododododododo


----------



## Raffy (Sep 20, 2015)

gg


----------



## piichinu (Sep 21, 2015)

i havent been in here for a while


----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)

since today is quiet as hell...I win


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

NAH BRUH


----------



## piichinu (Sep 21, 2015)

im trying


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

not hard enough haahah


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 21, 2015)

oh


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 21, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i havent been in here for a while



u ok


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 21, 2015)

✿✿✿✿✿


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 21, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> u ok



yes


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 21, 2015)

*BUSTS IN through the door*

Ya missed me?


----------



## Kristen (Sep 21, 2015)

hey guys


----------



## Raffy (Sep 21, 2015)

hey guys ♥


----------



## piichinu (Sep 21, 2015)

No I certainly didn't


----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 21, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> View attachment 148087



what


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 21, 2015)

same


----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)

RainCrossing stahp lurkin' gurl


----------



## Esphas (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 22, 2015)

y'all so lame


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know what to say


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 22, 2015)

then don't say anything and let me win


----------



## Raffy (Sep 22, 2015)

pichu 4 dlc


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 22, 2015)

The name Painis Cupcake is copyrighted for being stolen from a phrase the Marines said, so his name is now Pah-Nees cupcake.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 22, 2015)

hoo caires


----------



## Raffy (Sep 22, 2015)

nice


----------



## mintellect (Sep 22, 2015)

Poto


----------



## Raffy (Sep 22, 2015)

what


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

who


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 22, 2015)

hm


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 22, 2015)

We,..... Are the Champions my Friends!.......


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

☚(ﾟヮﾟ☚)


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 22, 2015)

how does it feel to lose to me ^^ cc;


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄██████▄

▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄████████████▄
▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄██████████████████
▒▒▒▄████▀▀▀██▀██▌███▀▀▀████
▒▒▐▀████▌▀██▌▀▐█▌████▌█████▌
▒▒█▒▒▀██▀▀▐█▐█▌█▌▀▀██▌██████
▒▒█▒▒▒▒████████████████████▌
▒▒▒▌▒▒▒▒█████░░░░░░░██████▀
▒▒▒▀▄▓▓▓▒███░░░░░░█████▀▀
▒▒▒▒▀░▓▓▒▐█████████▀▀▒
▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▐█████▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▒░░░░░▀▀▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒


----------



## Raffy (Sep 22, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> how does it feel to lose to me ^^ cc;



ur dp is blurry


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

▄▄▄▀▀▀▄▄███▄

░░░░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░▐░▀██▌

░░░▄▀░░░░▄▄███░▌▀▀░▀█

░░▄█░░▄▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▐░░░░█▌

░▐█▀▄▀▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▌░░░░░▐█▄

░▌▄▄▀▀░░░░░░░░▌░░░░▄███████▄

░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐░░░░▐███████████▄

░░░░░le░░░░░░░▐░░░░▐█████████████▄

░░░░toucan░░░░░░▀▄░░░▐██████████████▄

░░░░░░has░░░░░░░░▀▄▄████████████████▄

░░░░░arrived░░░░░░░░░░░░█▀██████


----------



## Raffy (Sep 22, 2015)

i think u have failed actually


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ༼ຈ ل͜ຈ༽ﾉ☂ ɪᴛs ʀᴀɪɴɪɴɢ sᴀʟᴛ! ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ☂ ヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ｀、ヽヽ｀ヽ


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 22, 2015)

Raffy said:


> ur dp is blurry


ik when i made it lighter it got blurry lmao


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

(∩ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)⊃━☆ﾟ. * ・ ｡ﾟ


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 22, 2015)

never/// //  // / 

 this is for their tbt lol


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

༼ ?ل͟? ༼ ?ل͟? ༼ ?ل͟? ༽ ?ل͟? ༽ ?ل͟? ༽


----------



## axo (Sep 22, 2015)

Pls


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

(⌐■_■)=/̵͇̿̿/'̿'̿̿̿ ̿ ̿̿


----------



## piichinu (Sep 22, 2015)

!!


----------



## tealseer (Sep 23, 2015)

( > = ^ _ ^ = < )


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 23, 2015)

:3


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 23, 2015)

I win. I always win


----------



## Esphas (Sep 23, 2015)

i have arrived


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 23, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i have arrived



_screams_


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 23, 2015)

Bubblegum!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 23, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i have arrived



wow can you not catfish with pics of me


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

this thread is dumb


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 23, 2015)

piichinu said:


> wow can you not catfish with pics of me



i thought i recognized those gorgeous legs


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> this thread is dumb



yeah


----------



## Rasha (Sep 23, 2015)

not so fast


----------



## Raffy (Sep 23, 2015)

not so slow


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 23, 2015)

B)B)B)B)B)B)B)B)


----------



## Llust (Sep 23, 2015)

my booty whispers to me bb


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 24, 2015)

omg idc bye


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

okay.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 24, 2015)

mimihime said:


> my booty whispers to me bb



im so sorry


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 24, 2015)

please let me win, I'm cute


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

hiya


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

hai
(I see you got your white feather. )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

was sometime ago but yes finally


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah I see. Congrats~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Rasha (Sep 24, 2015)

back off ya'll. the queen has arrived


----------



## Feyre (Sep 24, 2015)

can i win


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Heyden (Sep 24, 2015)

but threads on TBT never get locked, the LF Villager thread had 2000 pages last time I checked


----------



## Raffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> but threads on TBT never get locked, the LF Villager thread had 2000 pages last time I checked



it will get locked if theres a fight, but pls dont k thx


----------



## Esphas (Sep 24, 2015)

hi babes


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 24, 2015)

wow r00d


----------



## Esphas (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 24, 2015)

my feelings exactly


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 24, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



Ha!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

tfw when you actually eat soup and you get a fly in it ._. the hell


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2015)

*pls*


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 24, 2015)

what do i get for winning


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

YAY I WIN! Well kinda


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

NO I WIN!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

-.-' (yay I win know)


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 24, 2015)

:/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2015)

Yo guys, how's it going?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 24, 2015)

:/


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## iFallOutBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

No


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

why


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

what is this pain?!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2015)

Megatastic said:


>


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Feyre (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 25, 2015)

!!!!!!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 25, 2015)

*DUMB*


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

lemon party?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

Moko said:


>



lol Moko. no one will get your lemon reference lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

ikr unless they actually went there


----------



## Raffy (Sep 25, 2015)

la ma oh


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Sep 25, 2015)

2 minit noodles


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 25, 2015)

3 minute rice


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 25, 2015)

4minute! 'nuff said.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 25, 2015)

ok


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 25, 2015)

fleeting moment 

some1 do a stream i wanna see ppl drawing


----------



## Megan. (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 26, 2015)

My response to the newest LP by ChuggaaConroy being Pikmin 3 of all things!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> My response to the newest LP by ChuggaaConroy being Pikmin 3 of all things!



GET OUT


----------



## Esphas (Sep 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> GET OUT



love you


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> GET OUT



UWU

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## aFlatmajor (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh lookie here, I'm winning ^^
I've never won anything before, so I think everyone should let me win...Coughguilttripcough
KTHXBAI


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> GET OUT



same


----------



## Esphas (Sep 26, 2015)

Lixx said:


>



yes



aFlatmajor said:


> Oh lookie here, I'm winning ^^
> I've never won anything before, so I think everyone should let me win...Coughguilttripcough
> KTHXBAI



no


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

piichinu said:


>



lameon


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

party


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Incoming!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

LEMONS


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 26, 2015)

Please, not a lemon party


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

lemon party 5 ever


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

me *raises hand*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> lemon party 5 ever



lemon juiccceee


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

aww yessss


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

partypooper


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

beg to differ


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 26, 2015)

Elllo


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

I win. you all lose


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Sep 26, 2015)

remember


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

lemonnnssss we all like lemonnnssss


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

game over


----------



## tumut (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

my my


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 27, 2015)

i find this horribly offensive :/


----------



## axo (Sep 27, 2015)

I want tea :s


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 27, 2015)

Get some for me too.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 27, 2015)

tea cakes


----------



## Raffy (Sep 27, 2015)

i hate nintendo

#nintendo make more amiibo


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 27, 2015)

but you're on a forum for a game nintendo made


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 27, 2015)

pls


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

I win, suckers


----------



## Raffy (Sep 27, 2015)

actually i win, u lose


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

shoo


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Uwu


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

fail


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

Hai


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

It is in fact me who won!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

u w u


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

:L


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

madadayo


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

you guys must get pretty sick of losing like this constantly


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

iie ...


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

nope


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

outrageous


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

sheesh!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

saaaakuraaaa


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

egg


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

korean


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

does anyone wanna uwu party


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> does anyone wanna uwu party



uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Esphas said:


> uwu



U!W!U!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> U!W!U!



_uwu_


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

*uwu*


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

UWU


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu~


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu
_uwu_
uwu​
uwu​



> uwu



uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

ewuwu im done here


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

okay bye peasant


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

please.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> please.



Says "I have things to do"

Posts here -.-'


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Says "I have things to do"
> 
> Posts here -.-'



I do have things to do! I need to eat XD


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Says "I have things to do"
> 
> Posts here -.-'



join us



Bahamut said:


> I do have things to do! I need to eat XD



same


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

.......


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

NOWUWU


----------



## yoyo98 (Sep 28, 2015)

Derp


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

UWU


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> UWU



-____-


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Omg let's not also make that a trend


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Omg let's not also make that a trend



pls lets


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Fine -_- but it'll never become one without my help so bye btch -_-


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

I am the Champion.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

3skulls said:


> I am the Champion.



not


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

-______-


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

personally i prefer the air


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

falco is hot if he was a person i would eat him


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 28, 2015)

pls


----------



## axo (Sep 28, 2015)

HELLO


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

hello

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> falco is hot if he was a person i would eat him



wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> personally i prefer the air



thats my line -___-


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 29, 2015)

scuze u but fox is bae ty


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

ew u only like him coz ure a furry


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 29, 2015)

#furrypridebcfox


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

man im scared to know what u think of wolf -____-


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 29, 2015)

omg don't even get me started about wolf


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

...


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't get this


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

ok


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

(u w u✿)


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

move aside, *****es


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

u w u


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 29, 2015)

uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

IWUEUWUWUWUWUSU


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

cheese cheese baby


----------



## Raffy (Sep 29, 2015)

cheese is good


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

U 
*W
U*
WUWU
WU
EWRPFIOHJSOJFJOPSGDPIOHNTESDKBGSDJOP
GOP
S*
PSDGO
PJOSGOP
SDGJ*

JPGDSJIPXPJI

XJIPVPNO;
PMX
OPXXXXX
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC;CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC;CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC*CCCC;;;;;CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC;CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC;CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC*CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Raffy (Sep 29, 2015)

what even what


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys, Throw in the towel. I will win.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 29, 2015)

excuse


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

UH OH SPAGHETTI Os!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

I ENJOY MYSELF, I HAVE A GOOD TIME, U ARE IN NO PLACE TO JUDGE, WHO I AM, OR WHAT, I AM,


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Tres shiek.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 29, 2015)

ur shrek


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Raffy said:


> ur shrek



Shrek is love, Shrek is life.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 29, 2015)

Shrek is green.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Shrek is our lord.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

BLASPHEME BLASPHEME_!_


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Sep 29, 2015)

i win


----------



## ProfessahLayton (Sep 30, 2015)

AHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHHAHH


I WIN

IN UR FACE SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHS


----------



## Bubblepower (Sep 30, 2015)

o_o


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

IM BACK

- - - Post Merge - - -

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> IM BACK
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


Heyyyyyyyy!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

HI


----------



## tealseer (Sep 30, 2015)

we have a  winner over here!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

NOPE


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

NOPE to you too!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

IM NOT IN IT TO WIN IT


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

sadface.jpg


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Megan. (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

OK


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

i win
i'll accept a tub full of mozzarella sticks and nothing less


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

...


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

ANYWAY


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

IKR


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

WOAH NICE AVATAR


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

u guys r so cool ):


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

YOU WOULD BE TOO WITH AN FE AVATAR AND SIG


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Esphas said:


> IKR



WELCOME TO THE CREW!!!
UWU


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> YOU WOULD BE TOO WITH AN FE AVATAR AND SIG



would be nice but my sig rotates so ):


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> would be nice but my sig rotates so ):



I COULD GET YOU A WOLF-HUMAN HYBRID AVATAR


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> I COULD GET YOU A WOLF-HUMAN HYBRID AVATAR



lmfao ur trying too hard now


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

WELL THERE IS SOMEONE WHO LOOKS LIKE THAT


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> lmfao ur trying too hard now



I have a rotating sig too I just have it there and the avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> WELL THERE IS SOMEONE WHO LOOKS LIKE THAT



WAIT WHO??


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I have a rotating sig too I just have it there and the avatar.



yeah but I won't be like the cool kids if my sig and avatar aren't matching 24/7 ):

besides i have like 20 images that rotate so it'll rarely show up uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

http://prntscr.com/8m8aiw


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> http://prntscr.com/8m8aiw



Use it!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

NO


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> NO



YES


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

NO


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

YASSSSS.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

NO


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

YES!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

YEAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

too much anime for my taste


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

um there's no anime on this thread uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

THE FIRE EMBLEM ANIME IS GREAT


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

the uwu face is getting old


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> the uwu face is getting old



say that to my uwu face


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

ITS ONLY GETTNG OLD CUZ U ARENT FRESH


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Did i win yet?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> ITS ONLY GETTNG OLD CUZ U ARENT FRESH



because you're so fresh


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

THATS TRUE


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Did i win yet?



asking a question as the "last post" is never a good idea


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> asking a question as the "last post" is never a good idea



Have I won now?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

NOPE


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Now have I?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

blame me on the av/sig change


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> blame me on the av/sig change



Whatchu talkin' bout?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Whatchu talkin' bout?



I was talking to myself. now shoo


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I was talking to myself. now shoo



Make me, 1vs1 me.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Make me, 1vs1 me.



I don't really feel like making kids cry today


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

u made me cry


----------



## Raffy (Sep 30, 2015)

u made me cry too


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

im crying bc u guys r crying


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

nat u are so empathetic toward issues in today's society...............


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

you're all crying?
that's too bad


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you're all crying?
> that's too bad



I don't cry, i'd need a heart for that.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> nat u are so empathetic toward issues in today's society...............



ik i cant help it ):



Call me Daniel said:


> I don't cry, i'd need a heart for that.



oh ur dead? what a shame


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

winner winner Chicken dinner


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

nip nop


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

A mod could win if they closed it.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

but they wont


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

they won't bc we have the need to win


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

The tags here suck.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

omg pokemanz you changed? <3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

uwu


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Send help


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Send help



y?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

@3@


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> y?



skool


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

I need medical assistance


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

uwu


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

uwuwu


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

uwuwuwu


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 1, 2015)

esphas pls lock this


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

yes lock it now uwu


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

maybe i will now


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

fine by me


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2015)

gee gee


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

buns


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

ok


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

hmm


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 1, 2015)

oh


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> oh



hi zexy


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

um


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

wow


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 1, 2015)

hi _hot_aro


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

hiya


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> hi _hot_aro



Oh snap burn


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

HOW COULD THIS GET ON THE SECOND PAGE uuwuuwuwu


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> HOW COULD THIS GET ON THE SECOND PAGE uuwuuwuwu



IKR GROSS


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 1, 2015)

my humps


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

:^ )


----------



## Raffy (Oct 1, 2015)

when ur squad


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

when ur squad what


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

We are all champions!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

ass


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

wow language pls


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

A$$


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

A??


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> when ur squad what



when ur squad


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

the squad bout to get turnt af


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Oct 1, 2015)

holy hell this thread still exists


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> holy hell this thread still exists



holy hell?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## xRain (Oct 1, 2015)

I dont get this thread...when does it end?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

uwu they're coming for u


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi how are you I don't really care bye
Jk


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 2, 2015)

CHROMEZILLA XHROMEZILLA AND HARDY SPARROOOOO


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

o30


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> CHROMEZILLA XHROMEZILLA AND HARDY SPARROOOOO



You jelly bro?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

Bill


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## alicerulez (Oct 2, 2015)

c:


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

Still


----------



## cinny (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

Jestingly


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 2, 2015)

hmm


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 2, 2015)

...


----------



## cinny (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

Jambette


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

7 more hours of school!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

all the lemons lets dance


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

5 hours and 43 minutes!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

still lemoned i scream


----------



## Megan. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Do I win humbugs


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Esphas (Oct 2, 2015)

do i lemons


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

my stomach hurts


----------



## Esphas (Oct 2, 2015)

hope u get better xx


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> my stomach hurts



try laying down on your tummy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

lemon

party

in the u s a


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> try laying down on your tummy



S.C.H.O.O.L.

but im home now ! finally free

- - - Post Merge - - -



u w u said:


> hope u get better xx



it hurts 24/7 -_____________- so annoying uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> it hurts 24/7 -_____________- so annoying uwu



sounds like a certain someone we know tbh -_____-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

lemons


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 2, 2015)

sour


----------



## tumut (Oct 2, 2015)

yum


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> sounds like a certain someone we know tbh -_____-



ikr -______-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

*cough*


----------



## cinny (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

uwu


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 2, 2015)

nmn


----------



## cinny (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

y'all some crazy lemons


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> y'all some crazy lemons



you too


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> you too



<3


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

I won!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

uh, about that...


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

no lemon party


----------



## Peter (Oct 3, 2015)

yo


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 3, 2015)

I like lemons.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

please.


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

please.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

Lixx said:


> please.



I dare you use ctrl + v now


----------



## Skyeisthelimit (Oct 3, 2015)

when does this end?


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

now because i won


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

anyway...


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

abc


----------



## Peter (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

duck


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

lurkers be gone!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

ducky


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

uwu


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

win


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

um pls don't spam ty


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

then how am i supposed to win

oh wait i just did


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

it's not about winning it's about coming together as a group of friends to play a silly forum game


----------



## FreezeFlame (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

anyway...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Explain "winning" to me.


----------



## Raffy (Oct 3, 2015)

you dont do it


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

fox is bae? who's fox?


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I dare you use ctrl + v now



http://postimg.org/image/hpimftz8r/dcb04697/


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> fox is bae? who's fox?



fox mccloud obv hes like so hot ugh make all the fangirls scream


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

omg 2nd page again


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

how could we let this happen


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Winning feels great!


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2015)

orlly


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

hope you enjoyed winning bc the only place left for you is the back of the line!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cinny (Oct 4, 2015)

?__?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

ok


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

same


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Right


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

o k ♥


----------



## Megan. (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Oct 4, 2015)

:/


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

u w u


----------



## Esphas (Oct 4, 2015)

stop raising urself


----------



## tumut (Oct 4, 2015)

_u w u_


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

u w u said:


> stop raising urself



i miss the old claire :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lixx said:


> _u w u_



u wu


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

omg the old claire <3


----------



## Raffy (Oct 4, 2015)

dum dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Esphas (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

omg thats so kaway


----------



## Esphas (Oct 4, 2015)

ikr so kaway


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 4, 2015)

Yo, winning


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

oops not


----------



## Megan. (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2015)

pls


----------



## cocobells (Oct 4, 2015)

:3


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

:orange:


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2015)

:no:


----------



## Raffy (Oct 4, 2015)

ur a squid!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Raffy (Oct 4, 2015)

ur a kid!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Uly (Oct 4, 2015)

I win!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Oct 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Nay


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Or nar


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2015)

or yar


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Or har


----------



## Uly (Oct 5, 2015)

Yerp


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yarp


----------



## Lux (Oct 5, 2015)

I WANT TO WIN!!!!!!! >


----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

nope XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw nice luna siggy(i assume it is)


----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks ^_^
Yeah I think it is her.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

hmm


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 5, 2015)

perhaps


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

nay


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 5, 2015)

omg i daresay


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

bby


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 5, 2015)

bleh


----------



## Raffy (Oct 5, 2015)

hleb


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Oct 5, 2015)

???


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

blehhhh?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2015)

Victory Dance! I'm Winning!


----------



## cinny (Oct 6, 2015)

wee woo


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

WEESNAW


----------



## cinny (Oct 6, 2015)

mm chicken tenders


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

heck yeah


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 6, 2015)

hey hey i'm here to win


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

no


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

ll


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

<3


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

bleh bleh bleh♡


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

ominous uwuwuwuwuwu


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

hey


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

hey guys !!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 6, 2015)

omg who r u


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> omg who r u



famous


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Uly (Oct 6, 2015)

•~•


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

-____________-


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

This is basically the thread of spamnation


----------



## Raffy (Oct 6, 2015)

no it isn't, this is the thread where the traditional game "last person to post wins" is played.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

um


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

*thros rock*


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

plz dont


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll save you! *gets hit with rock* 
owie


----------



## cherrypup309 (Oct 6, 2015)

what '-'


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

It's not me that needs saving


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

*casually thros anuther rok*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

*catches rok*


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 6, 2015)

it's time to tip the scales *throws new rok*


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> *catches rok*


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like I win... for now.


----------



## Raffy (Oct 6, 2015)

actually i win so bye


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 7, 2015)

hahaha no i win *dinosaur roaring with wolf playing banjo in the background*


----------



## cinny (Oct 7, 2015)

good night or good morning
or after noon ..

 good night


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

Salutations


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol !!!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

what u no liek lemonss!!1shift


----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh goody goody look who's in the lead


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

UW


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

): !!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2015)

brb winning


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

brb beating you


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2015)

brbbeating you


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

oh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

maurice


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

:|


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

-_-


----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> uwu



u r jsut way too gay for me right now zack


----------



## Raffy (Oct 7, 2015)

what the heck


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

**


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> u r jsut way too gay for me right now zack



who's zack he sounds gay.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

77


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hiya!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Megan. (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

Uw


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2015)

Uv


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2015)

فجی گئے گ یفھت گطنیگ دھاگے گدھے فھتچ تب جب۔ گگن شبہ گ


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 8, 2015)

ugh finally someone agrees that i should be the winner ty


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 8, 2015)

/:


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

..my balls feels like a pair of maracas


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

''


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

frank zappa


----------



## Megan. (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

watermelons


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

more lemons


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

(eyeroll)


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 8, 2015)

ugh


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 8, 2015)

o-o


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

;;


----------



## Megan. (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

,,


----------



## Megan. (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

[:

hellokittycrossing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

lemons n beer bby


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

alright


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 8, 2015)

same


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> same



plz make it end


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

no


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

-_-


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 8, 2015)

-______-


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

-u w u-


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 8, 2015)

*_____*


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 8, 2015)

I wonder what it's like to be _rich._


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 8, 2015)

cinny said:


> winner winner chicken dinner



Thank you.


----------



## Raffy (Oct 8, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I wonder what it's like to be _rich._



why is your dp sheik but your name says luigi :OOOOOO


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I wonder what it's like to be _rich._



ask piichinu she's so rich and pretty and powerful like she's so above all of u rn


----------



## Megan. (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

POOOOOOOOOOOOONJABEEEEEEEEEEEEE
I doubt you get that


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

sos


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow xDDDD


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

o boy


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

Right now I am winning.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, you're not winning either.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

//


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

xx


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> xx



Not today


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

Oooooph. The drawing in your signature is sooo adorable, Slammint!

Cuuuute!

I'ma Wario. I'ma gonna win!~~~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Yoo you guys ain't winning jack


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

I know this is pointless, but for some reason I can't help but keep posting in here.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

ban me


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

u w u said:


> ban me



wow wtf is this you would never post something like this


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

XD what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> wow wtf is this you would never post something like this



LOL thats because he didnt (;


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

piichinu said:


> LOL thats because he didnt (;



OMG what is that supposed to mean???


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> OMG what is that supposed to mean???



i cant say! XD


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?326651-airing-out-dirty-laundry-piichinu

#exposed


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

oh look who pulled into the lead not you xoxo


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

yes hi hello in the lead ty xoxo


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

UWU


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

GROSS


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasp no


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

YES


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

Same


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

*angry dinosaur-wolf-hybrid snarling*


----------



## Raffy (Oct 9, 2015)

tbh the muppets are the new fe


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2015)

I win


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

no, me


----------



## Demquas (Oct 9, 2015)

...Did I seriously win? OH MY DUCK, I DID. I FEEL SO GOOD ABOUT MYSELF NOW ;3;


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2015)

Pls


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

;;;;


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

i win


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2015)

uvu


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

uwu '


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2015)

(/o_o)/


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

( o_o)p


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2015)

(o_o)b


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

O_O


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2015)

(  ;_


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

u messed it up!! or it was on purpose. .

but I win.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 9, 2015)

*kicks rok*


----------



## Raffy (Oct 9, 2015)

like if ur smol
dont like if ur tol


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

*crushes rok*


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> *kicks rok*



excuse me


----------



## Magik_Mike (Oct 10, 2015)

*licks rok*


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

B)


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 10, 2015)

im bout to rok this


----------



## Esphas (Oct 10, 2015)

boo


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 10, 2015)

u w u said:


> boo



_screams_


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> _screams_



That scream made me jump. But at least I'm winning


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

lemons


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

u wu


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 10, 2015)

eeeee


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

You guys the the muppets now? Coolio


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

ech lemons ftw


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 10, 2015)

Magik_Mike said:


> *licks rok*



ohkay...


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 10, 2015)

um... yay


----------



## Raffy (Oct 10, 2015)

stress~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

abuse


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 10, 2015)

ye :^)


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 10, 2015)

winning (-:


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

u w u


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 10, 2015)

um no


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 10, 2015)

um definitely


----------



## Esphas (Oct 10, 2015)

bpm


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

still lemons


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 10, 2015)

limes


----------



## Megan. (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Raffy (Oct 10, 2015)

sky


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 10, 2015)

land


----------



## Megan. (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Demquas (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello, welcome to McDonald's. How may I help you?


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL (-:


----------



## Esphas (Oct 11, 2015)

hot belgian waffles


----------



## Demquas (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Raffy (Oct 11, 2015)

no


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 11, 2015)

wow ok


----------



## Megan. (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

?ω?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

#freecarfax


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

lemons


----------



## tumut (Oct 12, 2015)

We miss you Carfax


----------



## Megan. (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

Rip in piece carfex


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

hey babes


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 12, 2015)

Omg babe


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

hey hottie


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey fam


----------



## Raffy (Oct 12, 2015)

gross


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

Disgusting


----------



## Megan. (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 13, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

moo


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

rolling ur eyes is so rude ugh


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

^^^


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)

sorry about that


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

lemons bby

sweet nibs


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 13, 2015)

almost at 300 pages guys !!!


----------



## tumut (Oct 13, 2015)

squadilah


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

Lixx said:


> squadilah



sig aesthetic


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 13, 2015)

i win -___-


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

no u dont -________________-


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

ew


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> no u dont -________________-



um yes i do stop being rude -_________________________________-


----------



## tumut (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> sig aesthetic


rip my sig ):


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

Lixx said:


> rip my sig ):



lucky charms are so boss like omg so cool ):


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

COME BACK

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lixx said:


> rip my sig ):



my heart is broken


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> COME BACK



LOL ur so funny >u<


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> LOL ur so funny >u<



WHY R YOU MAD ):


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 13, 2015)

i love lucky charms tbh .


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WHY R YOU MAD ):



i ain't even mad sweatiey


----------



## Esphas (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 13, 2015)

D:


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

-_______-


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 13, 2015)

O______o


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 13, 2015)

(/owo)/


----------



## gem83 (Oct 13, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 13, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

;-;


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

Uwu


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 14, 2015)

Piichinu was winning for too long -_______-


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 14, 2015)

Yay, I appear to be winning


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

hiss


----------



## tumut (Oct 14, 2015)

Then because of the dire straits to which you will be reduced when your enemy besieges you, you will eat your own children, the flesh of your sons and daughters whom the Lord has given you.

-Deuteronomy 28:53


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

And he arose and rebuked the wind and he said to the sea, “Stop! Shut up!”, and the wind stopped, and there was a great calm.

-Mar 5:17, The Original Aramaic New Testament


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 14, 2015)

Intriguing


----------



## Megan. (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

lemonsparty


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 14, 2015)

Can
We
Just
Be
Friends


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 14, 2015)

Just be friends, all we gotta do


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I want friends ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 14, 2015)

Same I don't have any anymore ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Let's cri together 

CRIIIII


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Same I don't have any anymore ;-;



WAIT WHAT


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 14, 2015)

-________-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

-_______________________________-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

what XD


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 14, 2015)

-________-


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 14, 2015)

-_________-


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 14, 2015)

y'all make me sad ;_;


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

y ?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 14, 2015)

y not?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 16, 2015)

wow so sad


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

ew gross this thread was dead for too long


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 16, 2015)

Boop


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

NO-ONE POST!!!!!!


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

please stop


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

HAHAHA


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

calm down love


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

It was a joke

- - - Post Merge - - -

And, ... love??? Since when....? Lol jk

- - - Post Merge - - -

And, ... love??? Since when....? Lol jk

- - - Post Merge - - -

And, ... love??? Since when....? Lol jk


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

so rude


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm winning like the pro-iest pro that has ever pro-ed

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rude?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

boof


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Nearly midnight..going soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, hi!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Soooo..... what time is it for you?


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

23:26


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

23:32


----------



## pepperini (Oct 16, 2015)

5:27 ovo


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
The sun'll come out tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

So u gotta hang on till tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tomorrow, tomorrow,  I love ya, tomorrow,  it's always stuck in my head!

- - - Post Merge - - -

8 mins!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello? Is everyone gone? Am I weird or annoying ? Pizza? Unicorns? Extreme fighting? Rainbows? Rain? People?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ummmmmmmmmmm kk


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

:3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

awful


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Hiii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nhwdjcbkuhewffbuhoqerbcuohfqebfhuoerbduisdcc hu2q3 cuhew   erhuc r3  hwefguoc ewguoc weu8dy reu8hc gurqoe curiqeg vguir3q cui13r cug dehu cheu1dibcieugrw wcuifgd  creggu  frui cre   frgu rr    bhufr2 v    frvuh8fr2 vrhu8v rebcr873dhwqi8ubfq78bc   chue1rc  8er1cber2hu cwu2h uovrr gv ou vg8u vgu8e 2cbuirec guore vr3 v v rg3u2v 8gu2r3 vr v r31gu8 v r32u vre2 v re2 v rev te2u8g v gut8e2 ve2rougv teg8uvgrueoer1uovre1uo u8fd u8ffc r3ubh7 feh7bf3bh7cr32ohubcg uer28gu  cg8ure1 hcr318guf r3gu18gc r13u8cr31hucr3hub8cre1buh 
Repeat this out loud  5 times please

- - - Post Merge - - -

And when  you have finished d8inihgtnvjgrojdvnjifdnjtvriuocnireofe noejrn2feojcrnwirorcji8trorntri8jcrwr8incru8 thank you for heifnhi fehb chirouncihuebbce  jie c tvuhr3  r ufre ufr hu  jotncjinjicrenvriihrnfe wasting your time ch7ruehcu7eh u7denu7h 7yha7uuerhu!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bye


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

⊂((・▽・))⊃


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

What's with the penguin?


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

i wasnt aware there was a penguin present


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i wasnt aware there was a penguin present


die.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

Lixx said:


> die.



yes


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Spot the difference: hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, h?, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi,
Look at the ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got to go

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> no. I hate bell tree!


 hahaha lol


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2015)

butts.


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i wasn't aware there was a penguin present under my Christmas tree


Does anyone else love this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lixx said:


> butts. Are. Cute.


  lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



alesha said:


> hi. I am secretly weird and i edit stuff.


Hi


----------



## Raffy (Oct 16, 2015)

alesha said:


> Does anyone else love this?



no its just you


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 16, 2015)

ugggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

＼(^o^)／


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)

hi


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

(づ￣ ?￣)づ


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 16, 2015)

​has anyone else played undertale?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> View attachment 152927​has anyone else played undertale?



nup.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 16, 2015)

*oh*


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 16, 2015)

Where's the post I'll get there?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 16, 2015)

YOU win my soul.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm guessing it's a trick.


----------



## alesha (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

everybody calm down please


----------



## Heyden (Oct 17, 2015)

nahpe


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

wink wonk


----------



## alesha (Oct 17, 2015)

Hiyano-onewillbeatmebecauseiamawsomeandyouareacoolpersonhihihihiyayhi


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

cool story bruh


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

terribad


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 17, 2015)

yep


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

hi


----------



## Raffy (Oct 17, 2015)

animal crossing new tree


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

eyy


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

So Close ;^;


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

terrible


----------



## Megan. (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 17, 2015)

sigh


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 17, 2015)

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Raffy (Oct 17, 2015)

*slow yelling*


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

nvn


----------



## Daylights (Oct 18, 2015)

welp


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

i am infinite


----------



## Raffy (Oct 18, 2015)

nevermind more like alwaysight


----------



## Megan. (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 19, 2015)

gotta be up in two hours...aaah well..who needs sleep anyway?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 19, 2015)

baby i'm worth it.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 19, 2015)

stop the emojies!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

wow


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

(•ө•)♡


----------



## Daylights (Oct 19, 2015)

Here again


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

(∞ ❛ั ⊝❛ั )


----------



## Daylights (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

(ؔᶿ̷⌔ؔᶿ̷)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

huehue lemonsss <3


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

what lemons r beste


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2015)

ew no


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

oh yes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

/'


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 20, 2015)

Kanye for President?


----------



## Esphas (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

⊚▿⊚


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 21, 2015)

EXO


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 22, 2015)

Merry christmas


----------



## tumut (Oct 22, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> EXO


gross no


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 22, 2015)

Super Junior?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 22, 2015)

Lixx said:


> gross no



New Kids on the Block?


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 22, 2015)

u literally started a war


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

ತ ⌔̫ ತ


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 22, 2015)

i'm getting sleepy..


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 23, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 24, 2015)

TWENNY WAN...


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 24, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



Bir


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 24, 2015)

Why G-Dragon remind me of Lil Wayne and Justin Beiber rolled into one?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 25, 2015)

o u o


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

taco


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 25, 2015)

vegemite


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

ଘ( ິ•ᆺ⃘• )ິଓ



B e t h a n y said:


> vegemite



are you Australian?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

terrible


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 25, 2015)

...


----------



## Megan. (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

repulsive


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

repulsion


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2015)

Replaced


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

replica


----------



## 0ni (Oct 25, 2015)

I would like to thank the academy.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

i wouldnt


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 25, 2015)

I will


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

I won't


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

maybe i will


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

wait how do you play this


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

you dont post and let me win


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 25, 2015)

-W-


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

test


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

hi there


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 25, 2015)

hello


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 25, 2015)

someone won for 8 hours watttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

watttttttttttt


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

hiss


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 26, 2015)

Bop it
Twist it


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

flick it
pull it


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

spin it?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 26, 2015)

Smash it!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

turn it?


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

shake it


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

lump


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

thump


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

clump


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

rump


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

chump


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 26, 2015)

dump


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

jump


----------



## Megan. (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

I got all day


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 26, 2015)

what's a day


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

all day?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 26, 2015)

Which day?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

today?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 26, 2015)

24 hours what?


----------



## tumut (Oct 26, 2015)

where is my phone charger


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

bae bae


----------



## Esphas (Oct 27, 2015)

meh


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 27, 2015)

Bae whattttt


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

I win!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

lemons


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

lemonade


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

must...win..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

Help me win Adele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> Help me win Adele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



https://Instagram.com/p/9UfPmFLt8X/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

wooooooo


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

the power of Adele is strong..


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 27, 2015)

Very


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

not rly


----------



## Esphas (Oct 27, 2015)

bored


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

I know


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

chasing pavements


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

even if it leads nowhere


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

hello from the other side


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 27, 2015)

broken screens and broken hearts


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

And as we wind on down the road..our shadows taller than our souls..


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

lemonssss


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

@megatastic nice avatar

beep


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 27, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it changes. FOREVER!


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 27, 2015)

I win


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @megatastic nice avatar



Thank you~ ^ w^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

weeee


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 27, 2015)

Turns out that no one can replace me ~


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

weee coffeee wwhhheeee peace bruh


----------



## Esphas (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Oct 27, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it changes. FOREVER!



reported for inappropriate content


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 27, 2015)

I win again


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 27, 2015)

Mwh ha ha ha ha, I am winning


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 27, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



banning all internet usage of my kids immediately .

wait what are kidz


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

hurrr durrr imm a burrr


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 28, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 28, 2015)

ew


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> reported for inappropriate content



What!?

Was Applebloom's butt showing?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

^you are a butt :/


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 28, 2015)

Butts


----------



## tumut (Oct 28, 2015)

help.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 28, 2015)

u  w  u


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

yoooooo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 28, 2015)

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Raffy (Oct 28, 2015)

Megatastic said:


>



kim taeyeon is so hot in your avatar <3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 29, 2015)

Theres a lot of hot avatars on this thread


----------



## Megan. (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Oct 29, 2015)

canoodle


----------



## Esphas (Oct 29, 2015)

cute


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 29, 2015)

50 shades of gay


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

EYYYYY


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 29, 2015)

I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

I had tacos for dinner


----------



## Megan. (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## pinkpanther8 (Oct 30, 2015)

/jumps in


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

/hops in


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2015)

pew


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

cutememe


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

memexute


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

limens


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

party


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

chikin party


----------



## Megan. (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Work:







Theme Song:











Snips thinks she killed Zygarde.






The Cutie Mark Crusaders will be the main protagonists of CTC XYZ.






Yoshi expresses pure disgust at the name Squishy.






The CMC will not stand for the collection of the Zygarde Cells to reshape the world to fit the Terrible Trio's needs.






Tootie is saving the Crusaders.






Yoshi wants Amphy to return Squishy to the Crusaders.






Gee finds the first Zygarde Cell.






Applebloom is the only one able to understand Squishy.






Half-Spiny Quilladin is tasked with protecting Squishy.






Squishy is wondering if the Crusaders are OK.






Papes has kidnapped Scootaloo.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 30, 2015)

okayy


----------



## Esphas (Oct 30, 2015)

oh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> okayy



OK what!?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 30, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> OK what!?



that


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

sup amigos


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Sweetie Belle has been attacked.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

cool


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

HI


----------



## Esphas (Oct 30, 2015)

anyway...


----------



## mr skeltal (Oct 30, 2015)

doot


----------



## Megan. (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Oct 31, 2015)

test


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Sup m8


----------



## Esphas (Oct 31, 2015)

nm m8. u m8?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 31, 2015)

A good way to spoop your friends to next Friday the 13th!


----------



## Esphas (Oct 31, 2015)

this is just a test please ignore
.̡̟͓̤̼̟͂͂̊̒͊ͥ̈͗̈́ͭ̏̋ͨ̊ͬ̀̀̀̚͘.̴̧̧̢̝̲͚̩̜̯̞̗ͥ̄ͣ͑ͯ̍̐ͤ̄ͪ͋ͯ͐ͅ.̸̧͙͓͔͖̺̠̈́̿̒ͣ̊̃.̴̙̠̠̦̼͗ͫ̾̒̔̎̈́̓̆ͬ̚͝͡.̵͓͓̥͎̖̝̳͇͍͓̑̓ͫ̐̏̆̿͌͡.̡̨̩̖̩͓̱͈͈ͦͦ̈́̐ͣ͛̆́ͭ̑́̕͠ͅ.̘͚͚͕̥̹͈̭̖͙̠̝͔̹͈̥̱͛͋̔̾ͭ̿̎͘͡.̳̻͍̳̥̩͚͎̳̦̩̣͉̤ͮ̆̅ͣ̒ͪ̈́ͣͨ̿̐͆̈̓͋͗ͨ͢͡ͅͅͅ.͐ͣ̄̄͑̉̓̂̊ͪ̈́̋̀̑̄͡͏̧͍͖̤͕͍͠͡.̡̯̖̩̖̯̳̀̉ͯ̉ͨ̿̔͗ͨ̎̑͗̆ͪ̎̅.̠̭̖̼̖͇̬̥͇̖̜͔͚͓͔̺͛ͤ̿ͭ̌ͭͥ̀͛̽̽ͪ̓̓͑͌̿͊͟͟.̣̯͍͉̣̍̂̔̉̈̋ͫ̃̑͐̈̇̇͗͒͌̚͝.́̏̎͂͗ͨ͏͖̪̥̘̥̮̠͜͢.̵̡̬̝̱͉̩̘̥͎̟̙͈̲̩̥̿̂̏͆ͨ́ͤ̑ͫͥ͑̀̑̆ͬ̃̀͡.̵̪̩̺̖̤̅ͤ̊ͦ̅ͨ̌͘͟͝.̡̧̢̖͓̹̹̂ͤͥ̄̇ͮͩ͋ͮ̋́͘͟ͅ.̨̣̬͉̘͔̼̥ͮ̊̓ͣͭͮͤͯͫͣͯ̉ͨ͗̈́̉͐͊̋̕͘.̢͓̩̜͎̃̆ͥ͗ͩ̄ͯ̽ͧ͊͊̚.̸͇̖͓͖̝̩̤͕̬̣̙̾̽̇̂̒̓ͮ̀́.̺̘̞̮̻͍̲̙̗͍͚̘̬͕̲͎ͥ̐̔̓ͩͪ̍̃͆͛ͥ̓͟͡ͅ.̸̛͖̭̳̜͖ͩͯ̉̃ͭ̽͑̂͑̈ͧ͟͝ͅ.̷̴̧̰͈̮̣̦̭̘̮͖͇̝̝̮͖́̌̾ͪͣ̊ͨͪ̌͋͛͌ͦ̊͒̚͘͜.̴̸̛̝͎͖͚̝̹̩̟͇͍͕͉͉̪̤̗̬͂͐̌̓ͥ̊ͤ͐ͪ̋͜.̘͉̲͚̹͙͇̺͎͍͇͓͔̫̥ͪ͒̓̍̀͆ͪ̾ͯ̊ͬ͒͌̚͘͝


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 31, 2015)

The Cutie Mark Crusaders have successfully located the next town.


----------



## tae (Oct 31, 2015)

hoi

- - - Post Merge - - -

does this mean i won.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 31, 2015)

no i win yes


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 31, 2015)

Nerp!


----------



## tumut (Oct 31, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nerp!


What color fedora do you wear?


----------



## Megan. (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## tae (Oct 31, 2015)

never


----------



## Megan. (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like the woods got burned


----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

rip


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 1, 2015)

Lixx said:


> What color fedora do you wear?



What does a fedora have to do with Nerp??


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

What does a Nerp have to do with fedora


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Looks like the woods got burned



CRIES


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

hi


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

When life gives you lemons, you make lemonade.
When life gives you tomatoes, you make ketchup.
When life gives you eggs, you bake a cake.
When life gives you darkness, you find the light.
When life gives you difficulty, you find an opportunity.
When life puts you down, you get back up!


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

let's start a conversation


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> let's start a conversation


I'll start. 

How are you today?


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

How was your day?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

It is very good so far.  It is going by a little slow due to daylight savings time ending, but other than that, it is going pretty well.
It'd be going even better, if I can figure out how to get back onto Netflix on my TV.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

Shawna said:


> When life gives you lemons, you make lemonade.
> When life gives you tomatoes, you make ketchup.
> When life gives you eggs, you bake a cake.
> When life gives you darkness, you find the light.
> ...


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

who likes Shawn Mendes?!!!!


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

not me


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> who likes Shawn Mendes?!!!!



I hate him tbh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 1, 2015)

As this is a thread...


----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

anyway


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


> anyway



hey bar !!1


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

hey guis


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I hate him tbh



Yay me too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

wee lemons weee


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

I am winning! <3
         ​


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yay me too



uwu


----------



## tumut (Nov 1, 2015)

nips


----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

Lixx said:


> nips


----------



## tumut (Nov 1, 2015)

-_________________-


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


----------



## tumut (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

terrible


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

treble


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

no treble

all about that bass


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 1, 2015)

Nah, treble


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

u________________________u


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

my mouth tastes like soap


----------



## Megan. (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Nov 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

lemons


----------



## Megan. (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

Hot stuff


----------



## Megan. (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Nov 2, 2015)

canoodle


----------



## Esphas (Nov 2, 2015)

bored


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 2, 2015)

poof


----------



## Esphas (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Jarrad (Nov 2, 2015)

Thread closed due to spamming.


----------



## Esphas (Nov 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Thread closed due to spamming.



reported


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 2, 2015)

Esphas said:


> reported



auto ip banned & sued

see you in court


----------



## Esphas (Nov 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> auto ip banned & sued
> 
> see you in court


----------



## tumut (Nov 2, 2015)

at long last


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

im too gay for this


----------



## tumut (Nov 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> im too gay for this


Agreed. -___-


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm out


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

i'm in the closet

this thing needs some windows tbh


----------



## piichinu (Nov 2, 2015)

uwu


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> uwu



uwu


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> uwu



omg i missed u


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> omg i missed u



we all did


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> we all did



I missed her more ):


----------



## Llust (Nov 3, 2015)

watch me whip
watch me nae nae


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

no


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I missed her more ):


----------



## Shawna (Nov 3, 2015)

My Name Is...
Shawna​


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

did someone say shawn


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 3, 2015)

Tootie can be pretty amazing when you think about it.






Papes is unfortunate enough to get a chewing-out, courtesy of resident she-psycho Snips.






The Cutie Mark Crusaders are ready to tell how they saved two worlds.






Snips is shocked to see the first of several instances when the Cutie Mark Crusaders have fused.


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

Whoaaaaaa


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

as long as these mlp posts keep being made there will never be a real winner


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Tootie can be pretty amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clop til you drop


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

make it stop dear god


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

gross t b h


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

no milk today


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2015)

My legs are like going numb from this cold geeze. Someone needs to turn on the heat up in hurrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Tony Stark is the bae :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

yeah he is poop we know


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

o u lil shet


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

hyuk hyuk


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

yooooooooo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 4, 2015)

*waves and smiles*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 4, 2015)

And here she comes wielding an ethereal sword from a bracelet.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Nov 5, 2015)

booti


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



nice


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> nice



Ikr uwu


----------



## Zylia (Nov 5, 2015)

So winning right now....


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah okay


----------



## Zylia (Nov 5, 2015)

Still winning....


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)

dont be mad


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 6, 2015)

Pfffff


----------



## Heyden (Nov 6, 2015)

Poot


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 6, 2015)

wow


----------



## Megan. (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 6, 2015)

Im too gay for this


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

same


----------



## Esphas (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


>


u___u


----------



## Esphas (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

pok pok


----------



## Esphas (Nov 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> pok pok


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



Do you like food???


----------



## Shawna (Nov 6, 2015)

*It's Friday! <3*
TGIF!​


----------



## Esphas (Nov 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Do you like food???


----------



## tumut (Nov 6, 2015)

@$$

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

tgif


----------



## Zylia (Nov 6, 2015)

Winning


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

no ur not


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 7, 2015)

yo kai is why


----------



## Megan. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes I am..


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 7, 2015)

Nope...


----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Yaaaaas


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

YAAAS


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Nooooo


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

rood


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

No just no


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

O_O


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

UWU


----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)

alright


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Yoshi


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

derp


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Megan. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

lemons


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

bah


----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)

tasty


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Apples


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

banana


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Cherries


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

peach


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Strawberries


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

pear


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Blueberries


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 7, 2015)

apricots


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Pearberries


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

dragonfruit


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Kiwi


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

pomegranate


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Pineapple


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

orange


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Clementine


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

mandarin orange


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Date


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

grape


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Elderberry


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

blueberry


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Fig


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

ಠ_ಠ

lmao for this i searched 'o_o with eyebrows'. similar to the other one 'small picture of roast potatoes' 
the things i do for these forums i stg


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Captain America


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

Animuuuu!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> Captain America



bucky barnes


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)

Iron man


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

chris Pratt?


----------



## tumut (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> chris Pratt?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

:^) bucky barnes yo


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 8, 2015)

hello children


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Up up and away


----------



## tumut (Nov 8, 2015)

I have daddy issues


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Weeeeee


----------



## Shawna (Nov 8, 2015)

♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪ ♪
 ♩♩♩ Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do ♩♩♩ 
♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

♫ ♫♫ ♫♫ ♫♫ ♫♫ ♫ lemons


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Strawberries


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

(ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

my new avatar is good looking a f

:^)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

kyot


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Ooops


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 8, 2015)

totally


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

totes


----------



## Esphas (Nov 8, 2015)

ew


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Esphas (Nov 8, 2015)

lame


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

ooooops


----------



## tumut (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

(ง'̀-'́)ง(ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

meow


----------



## Esphas (Nov 9, 2015)

awful


----------



## tumut (Nov 9, 2015)

Esphas said:


> awful


you.


----------



## Esphas (Nov 9, 2015)

Lixx said:


> you.



wow. rude. reported


----------



## Megan. (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

ouo


----------



## Megan. (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Nov 9, 2015)

okay


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

wowowowow


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 9, 2015)

The End


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 9, 2015)

do i win yet


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

no


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

Lolololol


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

roflmao


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

;_;


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

erp


----------



## Megan. (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

*Insert eyes emoji*


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 10, 2015)

Broccoli


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

potato


----------



## Esphas (Nov 10, 2015)

meh


----------



## tumut (Nov 10, 2015)

so gregarious


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 10, 2015)

how about now
do I win now


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

are u feeling it now mr krabs


----------



## Megan. (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Zylia (Nov 10, 2015)

Winning....


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 10, 2015)

FIGHT ME


----------



## Zylia (Nov 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Zylia (Nov 10, 2015)

.....


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 10, 2015)

Hmmm...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 10, 2015)

what the actual


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

y?


----------



## Megan. (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

poof


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Hit the road Jack, don't you come back no more.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

huhuhuhu


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

DO U wanna see my selfie.

here we go.


----------



## Esphas (Nov 12, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> DO U wanna see my selfie.
> 
> here we go.



oh


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm just the little girl next door.


----------



## tumut (Nov 16, 2015)

BUMP<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

:33333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Esphas (Nov 16, 2015)

so lame


----------



## tumut (Nov 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> so lame


;w;


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 16, 2015)

I win :}


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

Archaeopteryx said:


> I win :}



same


----------



## tumut (Nov 19, 2015)

gregariously


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

Spoiler: my fave



sebastian stan


----------



## tumut (Nov 19, 2015)

gregariously


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

( ◉◞౪◟◉)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## Esphas (Nov 21, 2015)

bored


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 21, 2015)

On to the next thread.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

guys i won


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 23, 2015)

what the fedora


----------



## Megan. (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 23, 2015)

im confused send help


----------



## tumut (Nov 23, 2015)

this thread is gay


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

hard rock hallelujah


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's all 4 of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

wheeee bunnies wheee


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

Panty, panty, panty! Stocking, stocking, stocking! Don't forget garterbelt


----------



## Megan. (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

oink


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok I did it mom what's the prize?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

nyeh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 25, 2015)

makoto <3


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

I just going to write this.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

what up


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

Damn


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

Bubbles....


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyway...


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Wear your heart on your cheek.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 27, 2015)

This isn't the first time Luna's dealt with a dream-corrupting freak.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

yoyoyo man turt in the houseeee


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

My cat tries to get into the shower with me.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

Bumble Bees...


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

TV tought me how to feel, now real life has no appeal. I know exactly what I want and who I want to be.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

I do not like Shrek....He is very scary..... :'(


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> I do not like Shrek....He is very scary..... :'(



Shrek is coming for you m8.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Shrek is coming for you m8.



Please no....Please just no.....Noooooooooooooo


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> Please no....Please just no.....Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


>



I shall not sleep tonight.....Wait a minute are you the Shrek?!


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> I shall not sleep tonight.....Wait a minute are you the Shrek?!



Maybe I am, maybe I'm not, you'll never know. I'll tell you this; sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Maybe I am, maybe I'm not, you'll never know. I'll tell you this; sleep with one eye open.



I can barely close my eyes now....I am the afraid that the Shrek with find me....


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> I can barely close my eyes now....I am the afraid that the Shrek with find me....



Don't worry bby, he will be gentle. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

I will forever be the scared for life and will cry to every small sound that is made..... D':


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> I will forever be the scared for life and will cry to every small sound that is made..... D':



I'm sorry, but I cannot control Shrek.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot control Shrek.



How can you not control the Shrek when the Shrek is the you.....


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> How can you not control the Shrek when the Shrek is the you.....



I don't have any self-control. ;v;


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I don't have any self-control. ;v;



You need the counseling Shrek.....You need the counseling..... I am the sorry.....


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

Oops  the double post....


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> You need the counseling Shrek.....You need the counseling..... I am the sorry.....



/throws onions at you
IT'S MY LIFE.


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

stop it shrek


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> stop it shrek



No.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> /throws onions at you
> IT'S MY LIFE.



*Goes to the corner and cries


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> *Goes to the corner and cries



/hugs you
I'm so sorry bby, I won't do it again.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> /hugs you
> I'm so sorry bby, I won't do it again.



*Pulls out a crowbar.....

I am the sorry Shrek

*Hits the onions

You made me do this....


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> *Pulls out a crowbar.....



Don't you kill me, I'll smother you in onions.
/grabs more onions


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

hi


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Terezi is still the best.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm winning now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still winning! lol


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 29, 2015)

Not anymore.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I am now!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope, it's still me.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I believe it's me.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

hi


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Terezi and Karkat are the best.


----------



## Zylia (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh my.... It's the Shrek...


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> Oh my.... It's the Shrek...



Came back for you bby


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

omg nu


----------



## Zylia (Nov 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Came back for you bby



I bought you some more of the onions... Hope you like....


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> I bought you some more of the onions... Hope you like....



I'm actually not Shrek, I'm...



Spoiler: wow so shocking


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm actually not Shrek, I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wow so shocking



Lenny face no


----------



## Zylia (Nov 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm actually not Shrek, I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wow so shocking



Oh.... Well then... What shall I do with all of the onions?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Apollo96 said:


> Oh.... Well then... What shall I do with all of the onions?



Throw them in the garbage idk.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 29, 2015)

Lenny has returned to us!


----------



## Zylia (Nov 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Throw them in the garbage idk.



I will set a trap for the Shrek with the onions....


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm still winning y'all!


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

do i have homework...


----------



## Megan. (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not doing my homework lmao.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 30, 2015)

hey this thread is still active


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 2, 2015)

piichinu said:


> hey this thread is still active



Rip


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

My crappy attempt at a santa hat


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy end of year!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

I win


----------



## Maratz (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 2, 2015)

I win!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

Ofc


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 2, 2015)

I WIN!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

I WIN. WHATS DAS PRIZE


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 5, 2015)

Yay I did it!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 5, 2015)

Did what?


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

He didn't win, that's for sure.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes I did.


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

I legit just won. Stop posting.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats Deak!


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope....


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

nup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

I think I won man.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Nah, I won.


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope....


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 5, 2015)

Close the thread, The winner has arrived


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

guys pls


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

pls


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

pls pls pls


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

Oops


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

no pls guys i'm begging you


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

im begging u


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

Whoops


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Apollo why are you doing this, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

I will win for Piichinu.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

stop


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Neva


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

I will win one day.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Apollo why are you doing this, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Apollo why are you doing this, I'm going to cry.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not today!


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

Not today though....


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

I like cats.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

I want 1 tbt xd


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

I like dogs.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

I DO TOO!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

I put my TBT in the ABD so I don't spend it.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

ok


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

You do it for her, that is to say you do it for queen.


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

<config://lockthread


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

no


----------



## Zylia (Dec 5, 2015)

Sponge bob


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

clean up yo self


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

i can't stop watching your sig.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

i know it's beautiful


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 5, 2015)

your sig makes my wrists hurt ;_;
still love bee and puppy cat lol


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

meow


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

my signature is idek anymore tbh


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Wonder when she'll be mine.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Hit the quaaaan.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Baby won't you come my way.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Baby won't you come my way.



i feel like i know this song.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i feel like i know this song.



It's My Way by Fetty Wap


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> It's My Way by Fetty Wap



there we go


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Fetty Wap is the best.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

ooh girl, shock me like an electric eel...
baby girl, turn me on with your electric feel


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

I can't sleep


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

insomnia


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

I wonder if junsu is sleeping..


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

I just like looking at my sweet signature...


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

to be or not to be..


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

....


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Those were some sweet moves in that Hotline Bling video...Michael Jackson would have been proud of Drake...


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> Those were some sweet moves in that Hotline Bling video...Michael Jackson would have been proud of Drake...



I agree!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

yaaasss


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

Yup


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Ayyyy lmao


----------



## alesha (Dec 6, 2015)

We all win!!!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

ay


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

stop


----------



## Esphas (Dec 6, 2015)

im back


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

welcome back


----------



## Esphas (Dec 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> welcome back



ty


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> ty



your welcome


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im back



welcome back c:


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

beep


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

Boop


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

great thread to earn posts


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

Yup


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Drake actually sounds good in My Way.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Drake actually sounds good in My Way.



..And he was dancing like a boss in Hotline Bling...


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

noice noice


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

no no


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

oh my...that signature of yours...can't....stop...looking...looks painful and adorable at the same time?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yea, it does look painful but cute. lol


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL...I want to take her to the hospital to get her wrist bandaged...but she's bleeding ribbons so I guess she aight..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

It was just a dream m8 everything is going to be alright.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

a beautiful nightmare?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

She told the last Puppycat to not go and he was like no, so I guess it kinda was.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

Puppycat just kinda. WHAT IS HE DOING WITH HIS LIFE


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> Puppycat just kinda. WHAT IS HE DOING WITH HIS LIFE



Who even knows anymore


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

By posting underneath this comment you will dedicate yourself to the club where you watch paint dry.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd rather have PuppyCat cut me, and you can't force me into anything.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't bleed blood..I bleed ribbons b!tches!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> I don't bleed blood..I bleed ribbons b!tches!



Yesss. You work those ribbons.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 6, 2015)

Holy Gosh...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Changed my sig for y'all.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

it's really cute. i love bee and puppycat


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Yup it's PuppyCat basking in everything Bee stole bought for him at the pet store!


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

they need to continue it


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

I know right! Ugh I love the series too much.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

hmmm...I need some tasty cakes or fruits under my avatar too...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

I want a cherry ;;


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

Who won?!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Mee


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Mee



not true my friend


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> HAHAHAHA



are we all gonna burst out laughing now-
BAHBHABHHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

i didn't know what to post okii?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

ah ..
I win guys, I just wanna say thanks to my family and the sims 2, really.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

First and foremost..I want to thank God..my family for supporting me..ACNL....and to you ..the fans...without you guys this wouldn't be possible...oops gotta go ..Kanye coming...apparently he thinks Beyonc? has the best "last to post" of all time...


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

i struggle so much with life but thanks for letting me win, even if only for a few seconds


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

omg guys look over there -->
/turns around and steals last post trophy


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 7, 2015)

sooo Krampus is a scary looking half goat, half demon with long horns who punishes children who misbehave during the Christmas holiday..he takes bad children away to hell...or eats them.....wow...Germany does not play about kids being bad on Christmas...in the US our parents told us we would get a lump of coal in our stocking, but in  Germany bad kids die...Merry Christmas..I guess


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> sooo Krampus is a scary looking half goat, half demon with long horns who punishes children who misbehave during the Christmas holiday..he takes bad children away to hell...or eats them.....wow...Germany does not play about kids being bad on Christmas...in the US our parents told us we would get a lump of coal in our stocking, but in  Germany bad kids die...Merry Christmas..I guess



ah, yes. Merry Krampus Christmas.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 7, 2015)

you better not pout, you better not cry,
you better be good i'm telling you why,
If Krampus gets you, you will die...
SEASONS GREETINGS ...Love, Krampus


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Listen guys I'm on my phone rn so I must win. pls send trophy to 
7777778 Imgoingtosleepnow Lane. thank you.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 7, 2015)

wake me up before you go go
don't keep me hanging on like a yo yo


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

yoyos are cool..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2015)

Oranges are cool.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

mm oranges.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

no


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

idk have a cat gif


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH21xtIRzmw


----------



## Deak (Dec 7, 2015)

Someone post after me. 

I don't want to win yet.


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

lmao


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 7, 2015)

life is like a box of chocolates...you never know what you're gonna get..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2015)

Am I a queen yet?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 8, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> yes



Nuh uh!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

0pizzachu23 said:


> Nuh uh!



yes yes yes


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

yessir


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

(?◉◞౪◟◉)


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

ferocious lion attack!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

meow


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

my eyes!!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 8, 2015)

hiding here


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

I win now.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 8, 2015)

bubbles


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

I win... again!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

maybe I should start watching orange is the new black....I heard it's pretty good..


----------



## alesha (Dec 8, 2015)

I win again! The only thing where I ACTUALLY WIN!!!!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

idk


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

uwu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

beans


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 8, 2015)

bombs


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

u w u


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

I tried to make a cupcake decoration for my Christmas tree....I'll just buy one..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

u-u


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

...


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

I broke my Kirby amiibo..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

;p


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

my wii u gamepad won't charge anymore...do I buy a new one or let Nintendo repair it for $50..or just keep it and deal with it cutting off in the middle of splatoon turf wars...the struggle is real...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

My childhood spat back out the monster that you see.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

ummmm....I love Pikachu!!!! just saying.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 8, 2015)

on this weeks episode of General Hospital..Sam found out that Elizabeth knew all along that her husband Jason was alive but badly disfigured in a car accident. He lost his memory and had to get plastic surgery and looks completely different and goes by the name Jake..Jake is in love with Elizabeth now and has no memory of Sam..


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

on this week of cliche drama show
bob died
mary was cheating on bob and was poisoning him
see ya next time


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 9, 2015)

I think I'll have a good cry today and watch "the king and the clown"..and then reevaluate my life...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

I lost the game.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 9, 2015)

My condolences.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

I like chicken


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 9, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I like chicken



same.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

Jalexis


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello, people.

I'm now the last person to post. What's my prize?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, you don't get one now.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a winner for now!

...But I'm going to be a loser soon. ;-;


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

what's good


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

pika chooooooooooooooo, last post for now


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello there!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 9, 2015)

You see, since Starlight became good, she's been very resentful of the time she managed the Terrible Trio.


----------



## jiny (Dec 9, 2015)

hi


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 9, 2015)

...and the winner lived happily ever after.

THE END.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll cut your heart out, cause you made me cry.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'll cut your heart out, cause you made me cry.



Cool.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

Get your filthy fingers out of my pie.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Dec 10, 2015)

Bootyclap


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Meow


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Puppycat is really cute when he dances.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Get your filthy fingers out of my pie.



No.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> yes



I refuse.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I refuse.



Do it for me.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Beep Boop.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Do it for me.



Why should I?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Why should I?



I'll cry, and we know what happened to the last person who made me cry.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'll cry, and we know what happened to the last person who made me cry.



I don't.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## kanvrises (Dec 10, 2015)

BOOYAH


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I don't.



Oh well, I'll cut your heart out.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Meow


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

hey hey


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

I said Hey, Girl with one eye...


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

WOW... lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

woof


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

JONES BBQ AND FOOT MASSAGE


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

acnl :3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

GOOD ASS BBQ AND FOOT MASSAGE


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

i win lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

nuh uh


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

yep :3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

pls


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

lool


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

get your filthy fingers


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> get your filthy fingers



Okay, fine..
*picks up fingers off couch*


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Okay, fine..
> *picks up fingers off couch*



Thanks babe.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

stop


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

NO


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

OMFG


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

This is ludicrous. I'm from the future and I know for a FACT that I am the last person to post here. Might as well stop ya'll. it's a fixed point in time. you don't wanna create a paradox do you? that'd be baaaaaad news. Best to just let destiny unfold and leave this post now. The consequences of toying with fate can be dire indeed.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

im a rebel babe


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Rebellions are all well and good until someone fractures the timeline....


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

I like being a rebel


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

i
am
terrifed


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Your name is POCKY. You are a REBEL. You enjoy DESTROYING WHOLE UNIVERSES, ONLINE FORUMS, ANTHROPOMORPHIC BASKET CASES and JAPANESE CONFECTIONS. Today is the day you rupture spacetime! What do you want to do?


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

shh


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Kill everyone


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

no


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

I can't let you do that P O C K Y.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Um then can I eat some candy canes?


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Nu


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Candy canes are forbidden.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Then what do I do???


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't know


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Try NOT SHATTERING REALITY. that's always fun!


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Think of the children though. The children are our future.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

I am a child.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh. Well... think.. of yourself?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Isn't that narcissistic?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

I love myself.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

And with a swift swipe of their hand; Jellonoes quickly grabbed the trophy from Pocky's arms, and ran.
Jellonoes had no idea how far they had run, nor did they know where they were going. Jellonoes kept on running..


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

*ahem*


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

0pizzachu23 tripped Jellonoes and took the trophy; running and running. 0pizzachu23, however, actually knew where they were going, so they went in the direction of home.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Pocky ate some sticks


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro snatched the trophy from the previous holder and ran into his panic room where he locked himself inside


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Pocky dug a hole in the ground and climbed inside.


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

But before Pocky could grab the trophy Rymi1 snatched it and flew away in a plane and dropped an atom bomb on Pocky and Sparro and they both died and couldn't get the trophy and win.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

too bad


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro became a mutant and now is superfast, superstrong, supersmart and just the very best that no one ever was, and that deserves a trophy.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Jones BBQ and Foot Massage.


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Zombies came out from the ground and had guns and nukes. They shot Pocky and sparrow and then nuked them both then they got their ashes and put them in the volcano to dissolve them both.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

meowwwww


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

pop


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

mew


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

poo


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

ayyy


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

po


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 11, 2015)

I leave for like ONE HOUR.... ANd we're talking about poo and the po...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

kfc


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

あＳＤＦＧＨＪＫＬ；’


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

POOOOOOOOO!!!!1


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 11, 2015)

stahp


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

pop


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

chop


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

boop


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

*fireworks!*


----------



## Megan. (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

boop


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

Meow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

quackmoo


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

shazam


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 11, 2015)

_OH YESS~ _


(Free cookie if you get that reference but at this point who doesn't lol)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

420


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

so tired


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2015)

..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

Gas pedal


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

concrete


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

Baby, won't you come my way?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

Slow down.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 11, 2015)

Am I moving too fast?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

Hop hop hop


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

hello


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

It's me


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

jk


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

no


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Meow


----------



## Zylia (Dec 13, 2015)

Lenny! Come back to me! :'(


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

@Luka Megurine/Luka-sama


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

I've been winning for three days.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Suureee


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Not anymore :[


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Awwwwww


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Johnnycake <3


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

hi


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

That Kirby tho


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 17, 2015)

hey


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

noo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

K.k slider dog! lol


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

what is with you and dogs??


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> what is with you and dogs??



idk what to post on here and the next best thing is a picture of a dog


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> idk what to post on here and the next best thing is a picture of a dog



oh


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Meow


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I WIN!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

lemonparty


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I win


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I still win


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

nupe


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I should be the queen of this thread tbh.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok, you're the queen, but I win.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for letting me be the queen. Sorry to say, but atm I'm winning.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm winning now.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

Doesn't look like either of you is winning.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

<3


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Omg stahp.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry babe, but no.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

I win.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

<3


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

</3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Cherry is so sassy sometimes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Well she is an uchi villager.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I was talking about Cherry Valance, not the uchi villager.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE IT


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

I AM THE PARTY QUEEN


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I am the queen of this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

WAKE UP WAKE UP


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

ok


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't get no sleep cause of yall, and yall don't get no sleep cause of me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

ze


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

LELIO LELIO DJ


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Nyan Neko Sugar Girls.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

SUNNY SUNNY SUNNY

YOU REALLY GET TO ME YOU'RE ALL AND ALL NOW I FEEL TEN FEET TALL


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I won


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

VRYHRGTEGERGHBOQ3RHBGUIRYHRGTEGERGHBOQ3RHBGUI


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I said I won


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

hey look
this will never end :^)


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I SAID I WON PEOPLE!


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

No


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yea


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

meow


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

woof


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

cory in the house


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I won


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

no


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

nyan neko sugar girls


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I just won


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

NOPE.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

YUP


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

You're a kid, you're a squid.


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

you're a kiuid


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You're pocky, you're cocky.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Cherry x Dally = Chelly.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bored


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Spooky scary spooky scary.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay I won


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Dallas Winston loooves Sherri "Cherry" Valance.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I really want one of the choco cakes.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm too poor for chocolate cakes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I just posted a lot today and got a bunch of tbt.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I gave two tbt to Sparro.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I just posted a lot today and got a bunch of tbt.



post farmer


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm secretly a sadomasochist, shhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm secretly a sadomasochist, shhh don't tell anyone.



can i tell my mommy


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> can i tell my mommy



sure


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

lol I win


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

lol NO


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

lmao hi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay


----------



## Coach (Dec 19, 2015)

when will this end


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

NEVER.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cuz I just won


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

nuh uh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

uh huh


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

It's Lucina's fault.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got 2 choco cakes!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 19, 2015)

http://justinitforcomments.deviantart.com/art/That-s-a-Bit-Much-578994662


----------



## radioloves (Dec 19, 2015)

Me x3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got 2 choco cakes. Who wants to buy 1?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 19, 2015)

~~


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

</3


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

;=;


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 20, 2015)

This thread is still going? Jersisus


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

IZZY IS NAME M7UY


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Luxsama (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm on a boat...I'm on boat, everybody look at me cuz I'm sailing on a boat!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

I forgot to go to sleep today...


----------



## cIementine (Dec 20, 2015)

lol ur all ugly l0sers


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

i'm a beautiful loser


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> lol ur all ugly l0sers



ur a birthday loser :^)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I win again


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## sizzi (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I win!


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

nOt AnYmOrE!!11!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

ASDFGHJKLWETUIOP125789-=

IF YOU SAY THAT AGAIN YOURE FIRED
....

MY MOOOOOOM


GET OUT


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Insanity.


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

POCKYY


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

yes be grateful the queen has arrived


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh, the queen.

But I still win.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

//flips hair gracefully


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm glued on tight to this carousel.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Don't want to live with your bittersweet tragedy.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Candy hearts, and chocolate dreams.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

hey
i think you're really cool
i like you a lot
maybe we could
hang out or something?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

When I'm sitting here all alone.


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

delicat


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Guess I held on for too long.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

My old, OLD username was so cringy smh.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

The Smart Idiots.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

CAN'T READ MY POKER FACE.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

Post! Post! Post!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Kyle x Cartman. <3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Luxsama (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Meow


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

they killed Kenny...you...idiots?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Dec 20, 2015)

me


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 20, 2015)

hello how are you


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> hello how are you



im good


----------



## Esphas (Dec 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

I like them French fried taters..mmmhhmmm


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't get the point of this thread


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

uwu


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

the signature above gives me a kind of afterschool special t.v. movie vibe about the dangers of accepting a drink from a guy at a frat party.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> the signature above gives me a kind of afterschool special t.v. movie vibe about the dangers of accepting a drink from a guy at a frat party.



Well, what is happening is Cherry Valance and her friend go to see a movie. Dallas Winston comes up to them and starts harrassing them, even though Cherry secretly loves it. 'Cause Cherry is in love with Dallas.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

Cool...now I get an Edward, Bella, Jacob twilight vibe..


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Rest in spoofy Dallas.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

"Kyle, I love you babe." -Cartman 2k16


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

<333


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

<3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

;v;


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

<3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 20, 2015)

WooHoo


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

Emojis count as 3 words?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

<3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

St. Pocky


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Better not wear it out.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

I am a sadist.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

Post! Posty!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Bittersweet tragedy.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

I found Cherry and Dally's song. <3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

;u;


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

uwu


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

we found love in a hopeless place


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

"You fit me better than my favorite sweater."


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

cause it's to cold whoa.. for you here, and now so let me hold whoa.. both your hands in the holes of my sweater..


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

uwu


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

wuw


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

wow


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

It's not my fault.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 21, 2015)

..


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

lame


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

hi there


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

<3


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

</3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

meh good songs


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 21, 2015)

oh look a post


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

three lemon pls


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

lol imagine the lemons with those eyes haha


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

:00000000000000:00000000000


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 21, 2015)

I like to ship Masae with Papes and Bunston.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Do I get a trophy for winning?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

lemonssssss


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

three make a party they say


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

four makes it even moar fun huehueuhe


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)

Haha, indeed!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yay, when?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

ESDEATH X STOCKING. <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I won again


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

School is going to kill me.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm on break.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

i found the present weeeeeee


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## mintellect (Dec 21, 2015)

What do we win again


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

Jade x Bulat. <3


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

what's the prize if we win?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

im so bored


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yay


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

youre all terrible


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

gross


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Dec 22, 2015)

Im a cat


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

im not


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)

.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

groan


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

uwu


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

Lalalalala~


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 22, 2015)

game....blouses


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2015)

*pops in* (n____n)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

<3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

Dally x Pocky


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 22, 2015)

*_*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

HNTFUJDJ


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

<3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 23, 2015)

A Headcanon I have about this game is the fact that it's essentially a bad future. A very bad future. One of the worst! In this bad future, Perfect Crusader (the fusion of the Cutie Mark Crusaders) was unable to defeat Perfect Janken (the fusion of the Terrible Trio). As a result, Perfect Janken was free to build her entire empire up some more. She turned Equestria into stone, and went back to Kalos to create her empire. She renamed the following famous locations in Kalos: The bustling town of Couriway was turned into Rookie Town, the seas of Kalos were changed to Splashy Sea, the Unovian Route 4 was renamed Scorpion Desert, the Relic Castle was suffering due to the huge pyramid built on top of it, the quiet forest before Santalune was changed to the Hiho Forest (with Santalune following suit on being renamed Hiho City), the towering Reversal Mountain was renamed to Rock Mountain, and the regal Parfum Palace had been completely transformed into the ominous Sky Castle, and remained that way for a long time. The landmasses of Kalos, or as she renamed it, Paperock, had turned from a star-shaped nation connected to a circular nation to the shapes reminiscent of the game she built her empire around. Perfect Janken had an idea then. She wanted to have her own peon to take care of the castle. She then created Ashra, a four-armed guardian tasked with taking utmost care of the Sky Castle, out of a piece of the pure darkness that was her heart. Many years passed, and the New Paperock Empire flourished, due to "some mild usage of propaganda". The environs around Perfect Janken and her empire slowly turned from the muddy brown of destruction to the bright blues, reds, and greens it once had many years ago, due to the utopian feel. Then, a wise king from nearby planet Aries, known only as Thor, had the idea of visiting Paperock. Little did he know, that day was the anniversary of the creation of the NPE. May 29th. The day Perfect Janken had done away with every last one of her "personal" problems. Perfect Janken was walking the streets of Central Hub City (what Lumiose had become), getting praise from every citizen, every worker, every tourist, every pony, every human, every Pokemon. The Empress of Perfection (as she preferred to be called) kindly offered him what seemed to be a tour of the Sky Castle. He accepted the "offer". He was escorted into the throne room, where he was quickly strapped to the throne by means of metal binds, and subjected to propaganda that would slowly deteriorate his mourn for his son and replace it with a desire to be loyal to the Empress of Perfection. He would be fed once every six hours during this treatment. Four days later, he was completely converted. The Perfect Empress had an idea concerning the four-armed guardian Ashra. She wanted to make him the underling of the newly-brainwashed King Thor. Many months later, a young man named Alex Kidd (the distant grandson of Hoenn hero Desiree), hailing from what was once Hoenn, had heard a rumor of his father being alive on this planet named Paperock. He went on a daring quest to try to rescue his father, braving many obstacles, meeting many strange characters, until finally, he dealt with Ashra. He went to see his father, King Thor, and just like that, the high king was glad to see his son. He told the story about how he met Ashra and the Empress of Perfection. They, according to him, were just perfect. The realization that Thor the King was alive was all it took for Alex to be converted as well. King Thor had signed a pact with the Perfect Empress soon after, and thus, Aries and Paperock had joined forces. Aries would be converted some 4 months later, in much the same fashion that Kalos had many years ago. Aries became Paperock Prime. The following evening, King Thor and the Empress of Perfection were married. And that's the idea I have for the lore behind Alex Kidd and the Enchanted Castle. The titular castle had been given the titular treatment by Perfect Janken.﻿


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh oh oh oh~!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 23, 2015)

no homo


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 23, 2015)

would you do it for a Scooby snack?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

Dallas Winston get in my pants already. <3


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 23, 2015)

okay...2 Scooby snacks..


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 23, 2015)

the soul afraid of dying, that never learned to live


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

Meep c:


----------



## Esphas (Dec 23, 2015)

same


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 23, 2015)

beep


----------



## kelpy (Dec 23, 2015)

boop


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 23, 2015)

boom boom pow


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 23, 2015)

find the panda


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> find the panda



Found him!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

bloop c:


----------



## alphys (Dec 24, 2015)

im gay


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Dallas. <3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

badonkadonk


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

:/


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 24, 2015)

I would be the last person to post... for a Klondike bar.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

^ I'm done with you XD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Cool, what do I win?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

^ Nothing because I'm last poster~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

stained_cheri said:


> ^ Nothing because I'm last poster~


THINK AGAIN!


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Pocky x Dally = Polly


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Polly wants a cracker


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Pocky x Dally = Polly


Paperboy x Toadette = Paperette

That's just weird....


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Paperboy x Toadette = Paperette
> 
> That's just weird....



Kinda sounds cool though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Kinda sounds cool though.


D'aww really? That's sweet of you.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> D'aww really? That's sweet of you.



Yep! c;


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

She's back~!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Pocky is still the queen, with Dallas as her king.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Esphas (Dec 24, 2015)

ow


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

^ OMG! I adore kirby~ this made my day ^_^


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

<3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Pocky is the queen, Dallas is her king.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

:'D


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Polly


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Spoiler:


----------



## Esphas (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Lowkey crying


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

I win.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 26, 2015)

Janken


----------



## Megan. (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

<3


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

Posted~


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

<3


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

3<


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> 3<



Don't you mock me111!!!

Please don't take this seriously.


----------



## Goth (Dec 26, 2015)

Did I win? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

No sorry doll.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

Nobody wins in this game.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Meow


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

It's the freakin' weekend


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

^ Thank you~ <3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

^ No problem doll.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

<3


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

MACHI BUTTERFLY


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

This story is coming along nicely.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

It's reallly good.


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

RUN RUN RUN


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've read two of her "stories". They aren't that good


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I've read two of her "stories". They aren't that good



Why are you being meeeeeeeean???


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I've read two of her "stories". They aren't that good



get rekt


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

OTL uwu


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

i got jeans today


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

I wrote three stories today.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Jehovah's witnesses knocked on my door this morning....then I couldn't go back to sleep


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> Jehovah's witnesses knocked on my door this morning....then I couldn't go back to sleep



</3


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

3 o'clock in the morning and I'm listening to Phantom of the Opera...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

Watching The Outsiders auditions at 3 in the morning and I'm fallin in love with Dallas Winston/Matt Dillon even more.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

...I think I'll go watch Wild Things...another Matt Dillon classic


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

me xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 27, 2015)

This thread is good for my post count.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> ...I think I'll go watch Wild Things...another Matt Dillon classic



I love Matt Dillon a lot. <3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I love Matt Dillon a lot. <3



so...did you like Wayward Pines?


----------



## Moonlight- (Dec 27, 2015)

This is post 4403


----------



## Megan. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> so...did you like Wayward Pines?



Never watched it tbh.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Finally I win


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

Finally _I_ win


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Finally I win


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

Finally *I* win


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Finally I win


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Nope nope nope.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yup yup yup.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

UWU


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Polly is OTP.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am the winner!


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

*UWU*


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

UWU


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

*uwu*


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

UWU


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

PAPYRUS


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

wins


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

u w u


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I want to get into Undertale, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

so bored


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe I should..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

will I ever get 10k


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

uwu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I won


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

STAY GOLDEN


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

So bored again


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

YOU ARE MY BEST FRIEND, IF I'M DYIN', YOU DYIN' WITH ME. AIN'T NO CHOICE.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I win for the 1,000,000,000,000,000 time


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

i got my icon from buuunii yay


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Aww I want one but the shop's full


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

So young and carefree.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

too bored 4 life


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I always say I'm gonna watch the playthrough but I keep procrasinating.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

i win losers


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Stay golden.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

We have a winner!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Flowey


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just wanna win


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I swear I'm not really that shady.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

shh


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

No thanks doll.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

uwu


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

You love I.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

no


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Quoting Melanie Martinez, babe.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

still no, babe


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't steal my petnames.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm eating hot wings yay


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

coo


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Meow


----------



## Megan. (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

<3


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

u w u uwu


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

<33


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

<333


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Keep a secret.


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2015)

Bloop ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

lemons bb


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

CHEEEEEESSEE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yay I'm still winning


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like I'm victorious!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow I'm still winning


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

not for long B)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Aww my streak lol


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

bam!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

uwu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Beep


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

u=u


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

blap


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Undertalee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

bLURP


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Frisk


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Sans


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Papyrus


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mettaton


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Flowey


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Can't think of any others -.-


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

What about Toriel?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

never played undertale so yeah.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Well I just started lmao.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Is it fun?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep, Papyrus is my favoritee.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

one word that changed my life forever:

Altaria


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I prefer sans


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Eh Papyrus is cuter.


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

cri


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

CRAWLING IN MY SKIN


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

o.o


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

EXPECTO PATRONUM


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

2 members, 1 account.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Try me b-tch


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 31, 2015)

Napstablook


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

o.e


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

*poop*


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

hi


----------



## radioloves (Dec 31, 2015)

me o;


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

;o


----------



## radioloves (Dec 31, 2015)

o;


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

>:O


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

oops


----------



## Megan. (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yay streak


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

4 streak


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

5


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh hi there


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

;-;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey lol


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

How's it going there


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

Bittersweet tragedy. ;w;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

I win, yay


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

Meow


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

oh snap


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

One kiss was supposed to be so sweet.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Hej


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

<3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

I win again : P


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

OOPS


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

hOI


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 31, 2015)

my last post of 2015!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EST!


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

1 more hour


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

<3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

2016, woop


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

woop woop!!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

uwu


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

uWu


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

UwU


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

oWo


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

UWu


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

all the uwu


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

olo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

*y*olo


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

umbrella..ella ..ella..ay


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

9 more minutes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Until what?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

12 AM


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh yeah, New Years Day.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

these K-pop songs are giving me the feels right about now...let me go listen to Hotline Bling so I can snap out of it...


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

RUN RUN RUN

- - - Post Merge - - -

12 AM OMG


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

2016


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

2016 wo


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

I wonder what year the aliens will decide to live among us...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

<3


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

Me too


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

uwu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bleep


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

UwU


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gummy bears


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

uWu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

UWU


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Hee hee this is going along great.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey, so you know what would be good right about now!?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Wat


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I want to eat soft pretzels


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

I want meh chicken


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Too bad I can't get them.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

spooky


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

You spind me right round, right round, like a record baby, right round.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

OoPs


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Apples


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

tEmmIe


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Cats


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

cAtS


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Calm yourself


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Burp


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

EXPECTO PATRONUM


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

i Am CaLm

hOI


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Oyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

oY


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Oyyy


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

ouo


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

oYo


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

owo


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

YoY


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

T.T


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

meow


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

mEoW


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

uWu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

lkSh dsasf


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Flowey


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Flowey Glowey


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Shake it Flowey.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

nu


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

nO


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

yES


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

oK


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

;D


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

zdgf


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

dallAS


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

DALLAS IS MY HUSBAND


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't take it, I'm gonna blow.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

We all go a little mad sometimes, haven't you?


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Get out of the way, Ponyboy coming through. Me and my crew.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

pony


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Salty Soft Pretzels.


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 1, 2016)

C'mon lucky offline holiday low numbers.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

it tastes great.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

dulles


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Meow meow.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

dalles


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

We don't want to be lousy, or shameless. We're running around like we're brainless.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

dallas


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

//gunshots

Got a second chance you could go home, escape it all.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

They grew up on the outside of society. They weren't looking for a fight, they were looking to belong.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Change your shirt.

First of all I look good in this shirt, second of all I look good in this shirt, and third of all I look good in this shirt. So don't tell me I don't look in this shirt.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

//slow whistling

//loads up gun

//fast whistling


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Btch, I'm the bomb like.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Make money, take money, earn money, crack money, drug money, bill money.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello again


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Do it for Johnny.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Honestly, I still don't get the point of this thread... But it's kinda fun, so whatever


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

High heels higher, six feet tall, and everybody knows who you are.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

My baby dresses to kill, dresses to thrill.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

RUN RUN RUN


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Lights and Camera.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

i need u


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I need you, to get down on the floor, do exactly what I say.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

N.O


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jan 2, 2016)

hey


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

hi wassop!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

I just watched a thai parody of Britney Spears, Slave for you....2016 is off to a great start


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

#Wins


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yay I win


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

hi


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

-//whistles


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 2, 2016)

herp derp


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Lights and Camera.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

hi again


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Everybody knows who you are.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bleep


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Lipstick on.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Blerp


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Nobody wants to know, you cried the night before.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

I did not


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Vaster your dreams and your hopes into it.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2016)

lel ur all losers


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

ILLLSYGH


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Everything you used to know is gone.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

;hphphphphpdsfh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

And you're slipping into in your own, trying not to lose yourself.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

rtsghsdt


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

'Cause these lights won't kill me now, saying these clothes won't change me now.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

HI FRIENDS


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Saying these words won't scare me now, saying I will be myself, I will be myself.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

ztydgh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Friendly people, all around.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

asertdfs


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

And time to put your best face on.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

fghcv b


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 2, 2016)

pro


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Smiling like there's nothing wrong.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm the pro!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Though deep down you feel so alone.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

qtgAtgfsda


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Nobody sees who you are inside.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

fgsgadf


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Spam tastes horrible.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Nobody knows you are so much more.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Nobody knows that you won.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

High heels higher, six feet tall.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I haven't measured my height yet...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

And everybody knows who you are.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

What's my name? It's not Jeff!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

I want to take some photos.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Selfies count.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Nah not selfies, like photos of flowers, or maybe some scenery.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

You seem lost, are you okay?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah I'm fine, that's what I tell everyone.

The 80's have some of the best movies ever.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Your lucky to be able to watch movies.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

It's kinda easy when you've got nothing, because nothing can be taken away from you.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Midnight had just passed.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Smoke cigarettes like a boss, then I murder somebody like a boss. 

...Wait what?

Man, I don't know.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

You seem like a forest spirit.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Ah, I see.

You were just the right kind. Yeah, you are more than just a dream.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

You're carrying around a lantern, please guide me to the tower of spirits.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Keep a secret. I want to be dead and I always get what I want.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I am, my cauldron of secrets seem empty.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Good, good. You know what? Nevermind, secrets should stay hidden.

We don't want to be lousy, or shameless. We're running around like we're brainless.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

You just cracked a branch, are you wounded?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

No, not wounded there.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

My soul is punctured from being trapped in the tower of ghosts.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

My heart is cracked, I'm afraid it's starting to turn black.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

As a sorceress, I may re-paint your heart red and glue it together for a mere 120 bells.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm sorry to say, I do not have 120 bells. It is fine though, misery would just come back to restore it to the state it is in now, if you healed it.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Here, have my enchanted scarf.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you lovely.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Winter froze over this city, the trees blackened. Prepare to get your souls repaired.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You're too kind for me. It's nice have your company.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> You're too kind for me. It's nice have your company.


I'm happy I found you. My lantern is dead, I can't see anything through the forest.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> I'm happy I found you. My lantern is dead, I can't see anything through the forest.



The same could be said here, I can help guide you through this forest.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

My soul is corrupt, I'm hopeless.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

HEEEEY GUYS


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> My soul is corrupt, I'm hopeless.



Same here.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bloopa


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I can feel something running under my shoes, yelling "hey guys?".


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's a piece a gum, yelling ''help!''.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> I can feel something running under my shoes, yelling "hey guys?".



Probably just the wind.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Yellow lights flickered yelling "Help"


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> Yellow lights flickered yelling "Help"



Do you see that? Looks like a couple of lights trying to say something, I can't quite make it out though.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Something grabbed me feet, my head banged onto rocks.

Ugh, I have to sleep now. Byeeee!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> Something grabbed me feet, my head banged onto rocks.
> 
> Ugh, I have to sleep now. Byeeee!



Oh my! Are you alright? I ran over to you, being cautious not to hurt myself.

Night, love.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

So bored like always


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

-//slow whistling

-//loads up gun

-//faster whistling


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't shoot me


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

I wouldn't shoot you babe, don't worry about it.


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2016)

Meeee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You got my hearbeat racing.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

tomorrow


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

If I die don't wake me.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

never posted here before.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

'Cause you are more than just a dream.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

From time to time I pinch myself, because I think my girl mistakes me for somebody else.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 2, 2016)

I win! Know I hope you don't mind if ya go home:3  Nah actually you can stay for the after party of ma victory!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

And every time he takes my hand, all the wonders that remain become a simple fact.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Hoi


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Forty days and forty nights, I waited for a boy like you to come and save my life.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

bleep


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

bOI


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Recall the days I waited for you. You know the ones who said, "I'd never find someone like you."


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

bloopa


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You were out of my league, all the things I believe,


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bloop


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You were just the right kind. Yeah, you are more than just a dream.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bee bop


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You were out of my league, got my heartbeat racing.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Blerp


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

If I die don't wake me, 'cause you are more than just a dream.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Beeply


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

lemons


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lemons!


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

My lemon juice container is empty.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 2, 2016)

ok..seriously, these mofo's need to stop with the fireworks...I get it...we all know it's 2016.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

A girl dressed in all pink appeared infront of my eyes, but faded into the sky.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

From time to time I pinch myself, because I think my boy mistakes me for somebody else.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

And every time he takes my hand, all the wonders that remain become a simple fact.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You were out of my league, all the things I believe.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You were just the right kind, yeah, you are more than just a dream.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You were out of my league, got my heartbeat racing.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

If I die don't wake me, 'cause you are more than just a dream.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2016)

.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

More than just a dream.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Lights, camera.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

..


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

Struck a pose, and if someone help you,


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

is that...is that hair gel?


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 3, 2016)

be boop be boop


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

A robot had collapsed to the ground.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Eyes are rolling at me.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

Tupac was here..


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

gimme an A


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

A home designer named Hayden appeared, I want pictures...


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I feel like singing R.E.M's Everybody Hurts at the top of my lungs right about now...


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe it's just a dream after all.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tablet rules!


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I want to take a picture on your tablet. That will happen later.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tablets are better than phones


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Phones are better :/


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Of course they are. Or not.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Phones are worse


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Its 2am. My parents are still gone.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Where they did go?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm mini role-playing .


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bleep


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

His sheets don't bleat, nor meep, they bleep.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I want to be best friends with Light and "L"...my name will be Lit...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Meep


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I been up for 24 hrs....sleep is overrated


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

kgjkh


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

have you guys thought about the fact that this site will probably die at some point and there WILL be a last person to post here who will be the one and only ultimate winner


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Let's keep this site alive!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

boop 1000th post


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10,000kg is not enough for the spirits to roam.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

10,001 kg?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

The extra gram makes my left wing drag.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

10,002 kg?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> The extra gram makes my left wing drag.



I will carry the extra gram for you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

I will add 10,000 more kg


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

hOI


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2016)

ring ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

x doesn't answer x


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I will live among you until it's time for me to return to my planet...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bleep blorp


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

everybody knows alien technology is responsible for Nintendo....you're welcome humans, I hope Mario has brought you hours of joy....until the invasion...I mean invitation....


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nintendo is innocent


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

muhahahahahahahaha!!!! I'm evil laughing right now!!! can you hear me..muhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

bleh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Where's the point?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

blorp


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

crop circles


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

chiken frias


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

call me babby


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

meow meow


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

roar


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

school ugh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

I know right, gotta go tomorrow.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

I start on Tuesday WOOOO


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

Temmie


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

I can't sleep. ;u;


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll try to sleep again in thirty minutes.


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone's a winner for trying! 
(God that sounded so corny)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

^ Your avatar is the best.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 4, 2016)

Meow


----------



## Megan. (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 4, 2016)

I tried to sleep today....I really did...I slept for 2 whole hours


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

I slept for a good 11 hours.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

I slept for 3 hours... I was so tired I went off by something I found on Tumblr on a group chat between my friends.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

I always get 9-12 hours of sleep a day.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Blorp


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

owo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Blimp


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

nOPE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

yUP


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

BBBllloooppp


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

My tumbly hurts.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

When my tummy hurts I drink milk and it feels better


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> When my tummy hurts I drink milk and it feels better



It makes me feel worse tbh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Juice?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Juice?



I prefer water to help my stomach


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

Meow


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 4, 2016)

I win. Where's my trophy?


----------



## Esphas (Jan 4, 2016)

yumsk


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

Ugh the lag


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

hi


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

Now I just sit in silence.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

Someone stole my car radio.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 4, 2016)

one time someone broke in my friend's car and stole his radio and for some reason, they took the class picture of me he kept in his car too...weird...


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol, no one will win


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

~ I win! ~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

No you just lost the game, sorry!

*I WIN!!*


----------



## Megan. (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2016)

Rumble Fish has been a good movie so far.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

I wonder what Dan and Phil are doing...


----------



## tearypastel (Jan 5, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I wonder what Dan and Phil are doing...



probably


----------



## Megan. (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

need...more...amiibos...


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 5, 2016)

I LIKE EGGS


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

illuminati confirmed


----------



## Crosser(^_^) (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

where is my charger?....phone is going to go dead in 5...4...3...2....


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

I win!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 5, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I win!


Congrats!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 5, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> need...more...amiibos...



BUY MINE


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

Must

Get

Amiibo Cards


----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

;=;


----------



## piichinu (Jan 6, 2016)

this thread used 2 be good


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

O.e


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

Pls


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't know what the Nintendo NX is, but I want one...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

1 Loop.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

in that one episode of Dragon Ball Z..when Vageta told the people of Earth to raise their hands to give Goku energy for his spirit bomb..I totally raised my hands and touched the TV..giving Goku the energy to save the earth...


----------



## Megan. (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

Meow


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

At first I was on youtube watching Missy Elliot videos and somehow found myself on the dark side of youtube watching a leaked illuminati ritual..


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

gigi


----------



## Megan. (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## riummi (Jan 7, 2016)

:0


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

slept 3 hours....feeling so refreshed...i'll start sleeping 8 or more hours when I'm about 50..


----------



## Heyden (Jan 7, 2016)

:O


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

School ugh.


----------



## Esphas (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 8, 2016)

<3


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## piichinu (Jan 8, 2016)

ew


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like I win... for now.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 8, 2016)

^^


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

Hahahahaha


----------



## milkyi (Jan 8, 2016)

Aye


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like I win, again.


----------



## riummi (Jan 8, 2016)

eyey


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

^ That girl in your signature is really cute.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

I win!


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

nOPE


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 9, 2016)

let's write a story


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 9, 2016)

What kind of story?

I wiiiiin


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yay! I won!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

I won!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

I won!!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I won!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

b.lop


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

I AM VICTORIOUS


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

No I am


----------



## macskar. (Jan 9, 2016)

nope


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

oh.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

yup


----------



## Megan. (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

feel the power of the lemon


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

this entire thread is spam


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

blorp


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

ugh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

I sleep for 12 hours, yet I'm still tired. I don't get life anymore.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

blorp


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

Cherries


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Apples


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

No cheese


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ladykiller.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I almost have 5k


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I almost have 5k



Nice!


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

i win


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 9, 2016)

No, I win.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Nice!



Thanks ^.^


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

Dance till you're dead.


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

no no no


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

They call me Ladykiller.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

blorp


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. Brightside.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

hi


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

Cherries and Gems


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

blonk


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

<3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm the best worst thing that has happened to you yet.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

this thread almost has 5k like me


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I fell in love again, maybe I just took too much cough medicine.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

*I*ce cream goes down so easy

*W* some chocolate and even more
*I*ce cream, especially when put on a
*N*ice waffle cone.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

*I* love ice cream

*W*ith some walnuts too
*I* can also have syrup on it
*N*ot too much though


----------



## reyy (Jan 9, 2016)

*I
W*hate
*I*all of
*N*you


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I You

Ware
Ivery
Nmean


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate everyone equally.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

I seemed to have made a

Wagon that everyone wants to join
In which is pretty cool but
Nothing beats the original


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

Lights down low.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry guys looks like I won.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for saying that for me since I won


----------



## Megan. (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

almost at 5k


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

WINNER!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Congrats to me.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I win


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I win



You thought.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 9, 2016)

EVERYONE UNDER THIS POST ENJOYS WATCHING A BOWL FULL OF BONE PUNS


I win*


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

If you don't know by now, I'm a ladykiller.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I gotta change my signature..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

5k woo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I win again


----------



## milkyi (Jan 10, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

nope brutha


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

At post #5007, ChaotixRocker is declared the winner of the thread!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

or not


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

or yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 10, 2016)

^you lose


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope, I'm the winner-mon!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

NOPE ALSO HOT POOP


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

hello


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

is it me you're looking for?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not looking for anyone, and I reach 1k bells first.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 10, 2016)

Hnnnnnghhhhh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

5,100


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

*I WIN!




*​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL YOU WISH


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

hello im here to win, where do i pick up my prize


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> hello im here to win, where do i pick up my prize




​


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 11, 2016)

I win so! Ta Ta!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

WINNER!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Game over I win.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

ugh back off. im obviously the winner in this.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm a reaaal looker.


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm a reaaaaaaaaal weirdo.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2016)

I bet others think I'm a looker too.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

nah


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes they do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

you know you got, child when it makes you feel good


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

oooooooh yeah


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

A loser, and his school girl.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

you're not a looker sry get rekt


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 12, 2016)

Get rekt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

ponponpon


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Stevie


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 12, 2016)

Woohoo!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Youngblood


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Invisible Win!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Tired.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Rekt el.em.ay.oh


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

tEmmIE lUV


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Me!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

John Cena on yo bootay


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

ugh


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yas


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

He's my gap toothed cutie.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks hun I know I am. shes*


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> Thanks hun I know I am. shes*



Not you babe.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Not you babe.



We all know you're talking bout me darling <3 hehe


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> We all know you're talking bout me darling <3 hehe



I think we need to slow down, I hardly even know ya.


----------



## Esphas (Jan 12, 2016)

test


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> I think we need to slow down, I hardly even know ya.



R00d ._.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> R00d ._.



Well excuse me, princess.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Well excuse me, princess.



Btw that dude in you're avatar/siggy is prettttyyyyyy hot .-.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

*I WIN! I WIN! I WIN! WIN! WIN! WIN!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

ChaotixRocker said:


> *I WIN! I WIN! I WIN! WIN! WIN! WIN!!!!!!!!*​



um bye


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> Btw that dude in you're avatar/siggy is prettttyyyyyy hot .-.



Rob Lowe/Dean Youngblood is a real cutie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> Btw that dude in you're avatar/siggy is prettttyyyyyy hot .-.



Rob Lowe/Dean Youngblood is a real cutie.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Rob Lowe/Dean Youngblood is a real cutie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Double post? We getting far in this relationship wow lmao


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> Double post? We getting far in this relationship wow lmao



I have lag issues.


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

what the hell is even going on.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Randle is my gap toothed cutie.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Winner Winner
Chicken Dinner


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

nah


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 13, 2016)

~~^0^~~


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

nuh


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 13, 2016)

ohoho


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

buhootay


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 13, 2016)

HOI


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Swiggity swooty I'm coming for that booty.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

It's under construction sry.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> It's under construction sry.



Oh ;[


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

tsk tsk ._.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> tsk tsk ._.



Sorry babycakes. </3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure if I like babycakes or princess more. c:


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> Not sure if I like babycakes or princess more. c:



I can call you both. ;o


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## riummi (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not the bring back to your mother type.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 14, 2016)

good night bt


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

BAE<3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

It's snowing again.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> I can call you both. ;o



haha alright ^.^


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 14, 2016)

omg melanieee^^^


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

Melanie is my queen. ;o


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

No shes mine r u ok?


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> No shes mine r u ok?



Okay, but she's cute af.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Okay, but she's cute af.



like me lmao.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

party


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



LMAO I JUST WATCHED THAT. THE RAP THOOO HAHAAA


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> LMAO I JUST WATCHED THAT. THE RAP THOOO HAHAAA


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



ahahahaha lmaooo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2016)

adele is forever my queen


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

Meow


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 15, 2016)

Woof


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

I win, will the senpai notice me now


----------



## Megan. (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

bloop


----------



## Megan. (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

im back


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

and im win


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

no i dont think so today


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

every
villain
is
lemons


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

HMHMHMHMHMHMHMH


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

push in da house


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

push <3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

RESPECT MY AUTHORITY


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

fine


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

no


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

RESPECT MY AUTHORITY!!!!!!!


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

NO!!!!!!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

OMG HOW DARE YOU SASS ME


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

OMG I DIDNT


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

o.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

lmao


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

my new username will be the best


----------



## Trip (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi there ;3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

o hi


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> my new username will be the best



Mine


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Mine



nope


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

i am peridot and i am questioning your authority you crystal clod


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 23, 2016)

i win


----------



## skarmory (Jan 23, 2016)

if you read this you're a furry


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

i didn't read it my eyes just saw it and realized what it was supposed to say


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

skarmory said:


> if you read this you're a furry



omg howd you know


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

skarmory said:


> if you read this you're a furry



no im not!!!


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> no im not!!!



what's 9 + 10


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> what's 9 + 10



19


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

correct


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

wooooooooooo


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

*gives candy*

now what's the square root of pi


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

*eats candy with wrapper on*

24


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

it's tru

*writes name on smarty-board*

here's a twenty spend it well

you don't have to listen to the lessons for the next 2 months


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

YAY 

*spends money all in one place* 

oh


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

as long as you spent it on candy wrappers it's all good


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 24, 2016)

this thread will NEVER end between us
ill put victory right in your face
and SNATCH it away from you
but if you win?
alright
I'll give you bells
any furniture
any hybrids


what?
you think you can post last?
wow
you really are an idiot


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

*posts last tho*


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 24, 2016)

NOT ON MY WATCH


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

ok


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

oh god that avi 

*hides in corner*

Edit: NINJA


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you for understanding








NOW JUST LET WIN


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

NOOoooOooooOOO


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

dumb dumb


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

smart smart

idk how to view how many posts i made today


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> dumb dumb



dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb

well turns out i don't need to because i'm a #top10poster *confetti*


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Woo! Congrats! You get nothing


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

*cries*


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

*consoles* It ok


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

gimme gimme that ice cream


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh boy! More like Oh Joy! <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

my bias is irene


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Irene is...okay


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> *consoles* It ok






*sniff* ok


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh, no! Not the sad cat ;-;


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

how about this cat:


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

BOW TIE CAT OMG *dies*


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

I CRI EVERY TIEM


----------



## Megan. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

That smilie disturbs me 0_0


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

cute cat!!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

NOOOO PLZ STOP YOU'RE KILLING ME


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

k j-hope looks like satan


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

tbh they all look like satan to me


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> tbh they all look like satan to me



cool


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

^is that what these private chat things i hear about look like


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

no, they're called _visitor messages_


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


>



lmao, I miss dubtrack 

PLZ NO MORE KITTEH'S


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> lmao, I miss dubtrack
> 
> PLZ NO MORE KITTEH'S



yeah dubtrack is dead :'(

jayden very upset


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

wow i've never heard of these visitor messages

is this some kind of sorcery


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Visitor messages are just when you too lazy to pm someone


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

oh ok then i can sleep happy tonight


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yay! I like when people sleep happy...I like when people sleep ._.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

HNNGGGGG


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

No! the creepy smilie is back


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

sorry here's an apology smile:


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yay! Kitteh smiles :3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

:3 meow


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

;-; I wish I had a cat but I just have a dumb dog

jk I love my dog


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

i have a cat named winnie


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Awww that name is so cute c:


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

yeah, my aunt has two cats named tigger and piglet so we named her that :3


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

*dies*


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

*gives cpr*


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh, thanks


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

np


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Can I have more candy? *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

ya sure *gives some more*


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yay! Thanks *eats candy with wrapper on*


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

np *gives an endless supply of candy*


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

OH MY GOODNESS! 

*gives you cupcakes*


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

*eats cupcakes* 8D


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

So...do you like them?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

ya


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

oh my gosh *blushes* senpai likes my cupcakes


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

we are both the senpai and it is our job to notice the cupcakes


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, that is correct!

We will never stop noticing cupcakes :3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

I won.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

especially these cupcakes:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> especially these cupcakes:
> 
> View attachment 162808



Mmmm cupcakes.<3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

ikr <3

also wow you have exactly 1,000 posts

i'm just gonna assume that your reply would have been "yeah and i'm never posting again so i can keep it that way"


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> especially these cupcakes:
> 
> View attachment 162808



The most kawaii cupcakes ever!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> ikr <3
> 
> also wow you have exactly 1,000 posts
> 
> i'm just gonna assume that your reply would have been "yeah and i'm never posting again so i can keep it that way"



Now it's my 1,001 post!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Now it's my 1,001 post!



Congrats!


----------



## Megan. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Nnooonononono


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Lemons are exceptable


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)

unban esphas


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

unban delishush


----------



## milkyi (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> i am peridot and i am questioning your authority you crystal clod



RESPECT MY AUTHORTITY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> unban delishush



no


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

I AM QUESTIONING YOUR AUTHORITY BECAUSE I KNOW MORE ABOUT EARTH THAN YOU YOU CLOD


----------



## milkyi (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> I AM QUESTIONING YOUR AUTHORITY BECAUSE I KNOW MORE ABOUT EARTH THAN YOU YOU CLOD



BUT WAIT, WHAT IF I'M SECRETLY PINK DIAMOND, THE LEADER OF THE REBILION!!!!


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

jayden very upset.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm starving and my friend won't answer my text about going out to eat D:


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> BUT WAIT, WHAT IF I'M SECRETLY PINK DIAMOND, THE LEADER OF THE REBILION!!!!



THEN YOU'RE A CRYSTAL CLOD

PRAISE ME, PRAISE ME


----------



## meowduck (Jan 24, 2016)

agh!


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Winner


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like I stripped that title *(nya-nya-nyaaaa)*


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 24, 2016)

...and gave it to me.


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

ice cream caaaaaaaaake


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeeesssssssss I reclaimed my title again...


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 24, 2016)

Did you? Congrats.


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

kk


----------



## N e s s (Jan 24, 2016)

Are you srs? of course i'm going to win!


----------



## Megan. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 25, 2016)

:>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2016)

<3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 25, 2016)

winner winner chicken lunch


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

I liked it better when my car had sound.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2016)

I know it's dire, my time today.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

the hills have eyes....who are youuuuuu to judge


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2016)

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

Clarice...


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

I ate his liver with some fava beans..


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

ooh ahh


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

forreal do...


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

I heard honey is supposed to clear up your skin...but my face is just sticky and it got on my pillow..


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 26, 2016)

Great, now I have pillow all over my face.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

woah


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

maybe if I put more honey on my face, it will clear up in the morning...


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 26, 2016)

I got this! It's all me! I will be the bestest ever!
(I really wish the mods would just end this already and make someone a winner.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got this! It's all me! I will be the bestest ever!
> (I really wish the mods would just end this already and make someone a winner.)



no hot poops are mine!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

the honey didn't clear up my cheek...and I didn't get a good sleep because my face kept sticking to my pillow


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

well i should have taken a shower last night.. ><


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

Meow


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

Garfield is the greatest tabby cat of all time....I don't know what dafuq is up with Odie...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

mm hot poops mothertrucking french roast


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 26, 2016)

*OH DEAR...ARE YOU CRAVING MY...
_*MC LEGGIES?_


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

no


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

i win
now give me all ur food ty


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

no


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

but now u have to again muhahaha.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

meow


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

quack


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 26, 2016)

woof


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

oink


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

boo


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

this is getting awkward


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

aye


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

very awkward


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

awkward


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

"i mean seriously guys."


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

okay so


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2016)

that'll be hot just wait


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 27, 2016)

waiting


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 27, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> "i mean seriously guys."


----------



## piichinu (Jan 28, 2016)

ew as usual


----------



## milkyi (Jan 30, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


>



yES


----------



## Megan. (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

you'll  see


----------



## Megan. (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 30, 2016)

potato n chill


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm teh weiner


----------



## Megan. (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Jan 30, 2016)

okso


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

what the frick


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 30, 2016)

the end


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

OuO


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

.u.


----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

>.>
<.<
I win?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 2, 2016)

gradeaundera


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 2, 2016)

Lugi #1


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

This seems never ending


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I win againn


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

No ^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Not if I can help it xD


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Noooo


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Sneaky sneaky


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

8D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Lemons are great


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

Indeed.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

I can eat a lemon like an orange - - But I hate oranges xD


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Me gusta oranges


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

xD


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^.^


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

^u^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lemon party


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lol


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

>u>


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

>u>

- - - Post Merge - - -

<u<


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lemons it must be lemons

or maybe elderly japanese men


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Me llamo Roberto Roboto


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

como estas?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

OuO


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Counting is my only passion in life


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

nah is lemons


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

Same.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Byngo (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

ITS MY (LEMON) PARTY


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

The 's bow down to their lord and master, Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

muito obrigado

also no one got the lesley gore ref huhuhu


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

viva lim?o!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

All hail the lemons


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

yasss


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Will the lemons attack me if I try to make lemonade


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

bloop


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

bop


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Bip


----------



## Tensu (Feb 2, 2016)

In the lead!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 2, 2016)

bap


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Blup


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

blOOP


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Beep boop boop bop


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

^-^


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

beep


----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

deez nuts


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuts


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

Deez Nuuuuuuuuuts


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I put the lime in the coconut


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

Noice


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

8D


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

deezzzzzzzzzz nuts


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I smell a smelly smell

A smelly smell that smells

Smelly


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

"yes there was dora and diego and swiper"

"who was that who you choked down?"

"boots"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"yes there was dora and diego and swiper"

"who was that who you choked down?"

"boots"


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

If the plural of ox is oxen, why isn't the plural of box boxen


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

my name is jeff


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I like eggs


----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

potato


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Eggs I like


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(≧ ∇ ≦)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Like I eggs




lol I don't know what im doing anymore. My eyes are filled with numbers


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

Haha, I know right? ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't get why basic counting is so addicting D8


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

Hm, I'm not sure. It's great for when I'm bored though. ;P


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, exactly. lmao it's also kinda fun to see how high we could go

It's been fun counting with you


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, it has~


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

^u^


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

( ≧ ∇ ≦)


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

^o^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

O3O


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

('∀ `)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

^7^


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

^_^


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(O ? ▽ ?) o


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

@u@


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(○ ? ε ^ ○)


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

(o ^ o)


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(● ^ U ^ ●)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Omg you guys have so many emotes

I am running out

$-$


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!####


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(*'∀ `*)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

X_x


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(●'I `●)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(= ' ▽ `)


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 2, 2016)

(*o*)


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(●'ω `●)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

>u<


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(〃∇〃)


----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

DEEZ NUTS


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(* nωn)


----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

my name is deez nuts how may i help your fine self


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

(. ? Д ?.)


----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuts


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

today was a good day


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

get out ella i wanna win.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 3, 2016)

I have returned to this thread and I shall win! >


----------



## teshima (Feb 3, 2016)

Ocean man, take me by the hand, lead me to the land
That you understand
Ocean man, the voyage to the corner of the globe
Is a real trip
Ocean man, the crust of a tan man embibed by the sand
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man, can you see through the wonder of amazement
At the oberman
Ocean man, the crust is elusive when it casts forth
To the childlike man
Ocean man, the sequence of a life form braised in the sand,
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man...

Ocean man...

Ocean man...

Ocean man, take me by the hand, lead me to the land
That you understand
Ocean man, the voyage to the corner of the globe
Is a real trip
Ocean man, the crust of a tan man embibed by the sand
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man, can you see through the wonder of amazement
At the oberman
Ocean man, the crust is elusive when it casts forth
To the childlike man
Ocean man, the sequence of a life form braised in the sand,
Soaking up the thirst of the land

Ocean man...


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

gotta go fast.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Tip the Scales


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

not today satan.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 3, 2016)

INEEDMORETBTCAUSEIWANTSTITCHES


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> INEEDMORETBTCAUSEIWANTSTITCHES



You won't get it here - You don't earn TBT from posting in the basement I don't think


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Yep, very true. No bells from the basement. it's still fun though


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## Megan. (Feb 3, 2016)

(* ? ▽ ? *)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 3, 2016)

I WIN YAYA


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

OuO


----------



## teshima (Feb 3, 2016)

According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


The talking thing.


Same way you did, I guess.
"Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.


- That's very funny.
- Yeah.


Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh,
we'd cry with what we have to deal with.


Anyway...


Oan I...


...get you something?
- Like what?


I don't know. I mean...
I don't know. Ooffee?


I don't want to put you out.


It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.


- It's just coffee.
- I hate to impose.


- Don't be ridiculous!
- Actually, I would love a cup.


Hey, you want rum cake?


- I shouldn't.
- Have some.


- No, I can't.
- Oome on!


I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.


- Where?
- These stripes don't help.


You look great!


I don't know if you know
anything about fashion.


Are you all right?


No.


He's making the tie in the cab
as they're flying up Madison.


He finally gets there.


He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.


And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.


Why would I marry a watermelon?"


Is that a bee joke?


That's the kind of stuff we do.


Yeah, different.


So, what are you gonna do, Barry?


About work? I don't know.


I want to do my part for the hive,
but I can't do it the way they want.


I know how you feel.


- You do?
- Sure.


My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or
a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.


- Really?
- My only interest is flowers.


Our new queen was just elected
with that same campaign slogan.


Anyway, if you look...


There's my hive right there. See it?


You're in Sheep Meadow!


Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!


No way! I know that area.
I lost a toe ring there once.


- Why do girls put rings on their toes?
- Why not?


- It's like putting a hat on your knee.
- Maybe I'll try that.


- You all right, ma'am?
- Oh, yeah. Fine.


Just having two cups of coffee!


Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.


Yeah, it's no trouble.


Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did,
I'd be up the rest of my life.


Are you...?


Oan I take a piece of this with me?


Sure! Here, have a crumb.


- Thanks!
- Yeah.


All right. Well, then...
I guess I'll see you around.


Or not.


OK, Barry.


And thank you
so much again... for before.


Oh, that? That was nothing.


Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...


This can't possibly work.


He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.


OK, Dave, pull the chute.


- Sounds amazing.
- It was amazing!


It was the scariest,
happiest moment of my life.


Humans! I can't believe
you were with humans!


Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?


Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.


They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.


- Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
- Some of them. But some of them don't.


- How'd you get back?
- Poodle.


You did it, and I'm glad. You saw
whatever you wanted to see.


You had your "experience." Now you
can pick out yourjob and be normal.


- Well...
- Well?


Well, I met someone.


You did? Was she Bee-ish?


- A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
- No, no, no, not a wasp.


- Spider?
- I'm not attracted to spiders.


I know it's the hottest thing,
with the eight legs and all.


I can't get by that face.


So who is she?


She's... human.


No, no. That's a bee law.
You wouldn't break a bee law.


- Her name's Vanessa.
- Oh, boy.


She's so nice. And she's a florist!


Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!


We're not dating.


You're flying outside the hive, talking
to humans that attack our homes


with power washers and M-80s!
One-eighth a stick of dynamite!


She saved my life!
And she understands me.


This is over!


Eat this.


This is not over! What was that?


- They call it a crumb.
- It was so stingin' stripey!


And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!


- You know what a Oinnabon is?
- No.


It's bread and cinnamon and frosting.
They heat it up...


Sit down!


...really hot!
- Listen to me!


We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!


Yes, but who can deny
the heart that is yearning?


There's no yearning.
Stop yearning. Listen to me!


You have got to start thinking bee,
my friend. Thinking bee!


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


There he is. He's in the pool.


You know what your problem is, Barry?


I gotta start thinking bee?


How much longer will this go on?


It's been three days!
Why aren't you working?


I've got a lot of big life decisions
to think about.


What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!


Would it kill you
to make a little honey?


Barry, come out.
Your father's talking to you.


Martin, would you talk to him?


Barry, I'm talking to you!


You coming?


Got everything?


All set!


Go ahead. I'll catch up.


Don't be too long.


Watch this!


Vanessa!


- We're still here.
- I told you not to yell at him.


He doesn't respond to yelling!


- Then why yell at me?
- Because you don't listen!


I'm not listening to this.


Sorry, I've gotta go.


- Where are you going?
- I'm meeting a friend.


A girl? Is this why you can't decide?


Bye.


I just hope she's Bee-ish.


They have a huge parade
of flowers every year in Pasadena?


To be in the Tournament of Roses,
that's every florist's dream!


Up on a float, surrounded
by flowers, crowds cheering.


A tournament. Do the roses
compete in athletic events?


No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?


It's exhausting. Why don't you
run everywhere? It's faster.


Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.


TiVo. You can just freeze live TV?
That's insane!


You don't have that?


We have Hivo, but it's a disease.
It's a horrible, horrible disease.


Oh, my.


Dumb bees!


You must want to sting all those jerks.


We try not to sting.
It's usually fatal for us.


So you have to watch your temper.


Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk,


write an angry letter and throw it out.
Work through it like any emotion:


Anger, jealousy, lust.


Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?


Yeah.


- What is wrong with you?!
- It's a bug.


He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!


What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?


Yeah, it was. How did you know?


It felt like about 10 pages.
Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.


You've really got that
down to a science.


- I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
- I'll bet.


What in the name
of Mighty Hercules is this?


How did this get here?
Oute Bee, Golden Blossom,


Ray Liotta Private Select?


- Is he that actor?
- I never heard of him.


- Why is this here?
- For people. We eat it.


You don't have
enough food of your own?


- Well, yes.
- How do you get it?


- Bees make it.
- I know who makes it!


And it's hard to make it!


There's heating, cooling, stirring.
You need a whole Krelman thing!


- It's organic.
- It's our-ganic!


It's just honey, Barry.


Just what?!


Bees don't know about this!
This is stealing! A lot of stealing!


You've taken our homes, schools,
hospitals! This is all we have!


And it's on sale?!
I'm getting to the bottom of this.


I'm getting to the bottom
of all of this!


Hey, Hector.


- You almost done?
- Almost.


He is here. I sense it.


Well, I guess I'll go home now


and just leave this nice honey out,
with no one around.


You're busted, box boy!


I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!


I can talk.
And now you'll start talking!


Where you getting the sweet stuff?
Who's your supplier?


I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.


The last thing we want
to do is upset bees!


You're too late! It's ours now!


You, sir, have crossed
the wrong sword!


You, sir, will be lunch
for my iguana, Ignacio!


Where is the honey coming from?


Tell me where!


Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!


Orazy person!


What horrible thing has happened here?


These faces, they never knew
what hit them. And now


they're on the road to nowhere!


Just keep still.


What? You're not dead?


Do I look dead? They will wipe anything
that moves. Where you headed?


To Honey Farms.
I am onto something huge here.


I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood,
crazy stuff. Blows your head off!


I'm going to Tacoma.


- And you?
- He really is dead.


All right.


Uh-oh!


- What is that?!
- Oh, no!


- A wiper! Triple blade!
- Triple blade?


Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!


Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!


How much do you people need to see?!


Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!


From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Oarl Kasell.


But don't kill no more bugs!


- Bee!
- Moose blood guy!!


- You hear something?
- Like what?


Like tiny screaming.


Turn off the radio.


Whassup, bee boy?


Hey, Blood.


Just a row of honey jars,
as far as the eye could see.


Wow!


I assume wherever this truck goes
is where they're getting it.


I mean, that honey's ours.


- Bees hang tight.
- We're all jammed in.


It's a close community.


Not us, man. We on our own.
Every mosquito on his own.


- What if you get in trouble?
- You a mosquito, you in trouble.


Nobody likes us. They just smack.
See a mosquito, smack, smack!


At least you're out in the world.
You must meet girls.


Mosquito girls try to trade up,
get with a moth, dragonfly.


Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.


You got to be kidding me!


Mooseblood's about to leave
the building! So long, bee!


- Hey, guys!
- Mooseblood!


I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?


We throw it in jars, slap a label on it,
and it's pretty much pure profit.


What is this place?


A bee's got a brain
the size of a pinhead.


They are pinheads!


Pinhead.


- Oheck out the new smoker.
- Oh, sweet. That's the one you want.


The Thomas 3000!


Smoker?


Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic.
Twice the nicotine, all the tar.


A couple breaths of this
knocks them right out.


They make the honey,
and we make the money.


"They make the honey,
and we make the money"?


Oh, my!


What's going on? Are you OK?


Yeah. It doesn't last too long.


Do you know you're
in a fake hive with fake walls?


Our queen was moved here.
We had no choice.


This is your queen?
That's a man in women's clothes!


That's a drag queen!


What is this?


Oh, no!


There's hundreds of them!


Bee honey.


Our honey is being brazenly stolen
on a massive scale!


This is worse than anything bears
have done! I intend to do something.


Oh, Barry, stop.


Who told you humans are taking
our honey? That's a rumor.


Do these look like rumors?


That's a conspiracy theory.
These are obviously doctored photos.


How did you get mixed up in this?


He's been talking to humans.


- What?
- Talking to humans?!


He has a human girlfriend.
And they make out!


Make out? Barry!


We do not.


- You wish you could.
- Whose side are you on?


The bees!


I dated a cricket once in San Antonio.
Those crazy legs kept me up all night.


Barry, this is what you want
to do with your life?


I want to do it for all our lives.
Nobody works harder than bees!


Dad, I remember you
coming home so overworked


your hands were still stirring.
You couldn't stop.


I remember that.


What right do they have to our honey?


We live on two cups a year. They put it
in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!


Even if it's true, what can one bee do?


Sting them where it really hurts.


In the face! The eye!


- That would hurt.
- No.


Up the nose? That's a killer.


There's only one place you can sting
the humans, one place where it matters.


Hive at Five, the hive's only
full-hour action news source.


No more bee beards!


With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk.


Weather with Storm Stinger.


Sports with Buzz Larvi.


And Jeanette Ohung.


- Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
- And I'm Jeanette Ohung.


A tri-county bee, Barry Benson,


intends to sue the human race
for stealing our honey,


packaging it and profiting
from it illegally!


Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King,


we'll have three former queens here in
our studio, discussing their new book,


Olassy Ladies,
out this week on Hexagon.


Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.


Did you ever think, "I'm a kid
from the hive. I can't do this"?


Bees have never been afraid
to change the world.


What about Bee Oolumbus?
Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?


Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.


We were thinking
of stickball or candy stores.


How old are you?


The bee community
is supporting you in this case,


which will be the trial
of the bee century.


You know, they have a Larry King
in the human world too.


It's a common name. Next week...


He looks like you and has a show
and suspenders and colored dots...


Next week...


Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the
guest even though you just heard 'em.


Bear Week next week!
They're scary, hairy and here live.


Always leans forward, pointy shoulders,
squinty eyes, very Jewish.


In tennis, you attack
at the point of weakness!


It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.


Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?


Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.


- Is that that same bee?
- Yes, it is!


I'm helping him sue the human race.


- Hello.
- Hello, bee.


This is Ken.


Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size
ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.


Why does he talk again?


Listen, you better go
'cause we're really busy working.


But it's our yogurt night!


Bye-bye.


Why is yogurt night so difficult?!


You poor thing.
You two have been at this for hours!


Yes, and Adam here
has been a huge help.


- Frosting...
- How many sugars?


Just one. I try not
to use the competition.


So why are you helping me?


Bees have good qualities.


And it takes my mind off the shop.


Instead of flowers, people
are giving balloon bouquets now.


Those are great, if you're three.


And artificial flowers.


- Oh, those just get me psychotic!
- Yeah, me too.


Bent stingers, pointless pollination.


Bees must hate those fake things!


Nothing worse
than a daffodil that's had work done.


Maybe this could make up
for it a little bit.


- This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
- I guess.


You sure you want to go through with it?


Am I sure? When I'm done with
the humans, they won't be able


to say, "Honey, I'm home,"
without paying a royalty!


It's an incredible scene
here in downtown Manhattan,


where the world anxiously waits,
because for the first time in history,


we will hear for ourselves
if a honeybee can actually speak.


What have we gotten into here, Barry?


It's pretty big, isn't it?


I can't believe how many humans
don't work during the day.


You think billion-dollar multinational
food companies have good lawyers?


Everybody needs to stay
behind the barricade.


- What's the matter?
- I don't know, I just got a chill.


Well, if it isn't the bee team.


You boys work on this?


All rise! The Honorable
Judge Bumbleton presiding.


All right. Oase number 4475,


Superior Oourt of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry


is now in session.


Mr. Montgomery, you're representing
the five food companies collectively?


A privilege.


Mr. Benson... you're representing
all the bees of the world?


I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor,
we're ready to proceed.


Mr. Montgomery,
your opening statement, please.


Ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


my grandmother was a simple woman.


Born on a farm, she believed
it was man's divine right


to benefit from the bounty
of nature God put before us.


If we lived in the topsy-turvy world
Mr. Benson imagines,


just think of what would it mean.


I would have to negotiate
with the silkworm


for the elastic in my britches!


Talking bee!


How do we know this isn't some sort of


holographic motion-picture-capture
Hollywood wizardry?


They could be using laser beams!


Robotics! Ventriloquism!
Oloning! For all we know,


he could be on steroids!


Mr. Benson?


Ladies and gentlemen,
there's no trickery here.


I'm just an ordinary bee.
Honey's pretty important to me.


It's important to all bees.
We invented it!


We make it. And we protect it
with our lives.


Unfortunately, there are
some people in this room


who think they can take it from us


'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over,


you'll see how, by taking our honey,
you not only take everything we have


but everything we are!


I wish he'd dress like that
all the time. So nice!


Oall your first witness.


So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden
of Honey Farms, big company you have.


I suppose so.


I see you also own
Honeyburton and Honron!


Yes, they provide beekeepers
for our farms.


Beekeeper. I find that
to be a very disturbing term.


I don't imagine you employ
any bee-free-ers, do you?


- No.
- I couldn't hear you.


- No.
- No.


Because you don't free bees.
You keep bees. Not only that,


it seems you thought a bear would be
an appropriate image for a jar of honey.


They're very lovable creatures.


Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.


You mean like this?


Bears kill bees!


How'd you like his head crashing
through your living room?!


Biting into your couch!
Spitting out your throw pillows!


OK, that's enough. Take him away.


So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here.
Your name intrigues me.


- Where have I heard it before?
- I was with a band called The Police.


But you've never been
a police officer, have you?


No, I haven't.


No, you haven't. And so here
we have yet another example


of bee culture casually
stolen by a human


for nothing more than
a prance-about stage name.


Oh, please.


Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting?


Because I'm feeling
a little stung, Sting.


Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!


That's not his real name?! You idiots!


Mr. Liotta, first,
belated congratulations on


your Emmy win for a guest spot
on ER in 2005.


Thank you. Thank you.


I see from your resume
that you're devilishly handsome


with a churning inner turmoil
that's ready to blow.


I enjoy what I do. Is that a crime?


Not yet it isn't. But is this
what it's come to for you?


Exploiting tiny, helpless bees
so you don't


have to rehearse
your part and learn your lines, sir?


Watch it, Benson!
I could blow right now!


This isn't a goodfella.
This is a badfella!


Why doesn't someone just step on
this creep, and we can all go home?!


- Order in this court!
- You're all thinking it!


Order! Order, I say!


- Say it!
- Mr. Liotta, please sit down!


I think it was awfully nice
of that bear to pitch in like that.


I think the jury's on our side.


Are we doing everything right, legally?


I'm a florist.


Right. Well, here's to a great team.


To a great team!


Well, hello.


- Ken!
- Hello.


I didn't think you were coming.


No, I was just late.
I tried to call, but... the battery.


I didn't want all this to go to waste,
so I called Barry. Luckily, he was free.


Oh, that was lucky.


There's a little left.
I could heat it up.


Yeah, heat it up, sure, whatever.


So I hear you're quite a tennis player.


I'm not much for the game myself.
The ball's a little grabby.


That's where I usually sit.
Right... there.


Ken, Barry was looking at your resume,


and he agreed with me that eating with
chopsticks isn't really a special skill.


You think I don't see what you're doing?


I know how hard it is to find
the rightjob. We have that in common.


Do we?


Bees have 100 percent employment,
but we do jobs like taking the crud out.


That's just what
I was thinking about doing.


Ken, I let Barry borrow your razor
for his fuzz. I hope that was all right.


I'm going to drain the old stinger.


Yeah, you do that.


Look at that.


You know, I've just about had it


with your little mind games.


- What's that?
- Italian Vogue.


Mamma mia, that's a lot of pages.


A lot of ads.


Remember what Van said, why is
your life more valuable than mine?


Funny, I just can't seem to recall that!


I think something stinks in here!


I love the smell of flowers.


How do you like the smell of flames?!


Not as much.


Water bug! Not taking sides!


Ken, I'm wearing a Ohapstick hat!
This is pathetic!


I've got issues!


Well, well, well, a royal flush!


- You're bluffing.
- Am I?


Surf's up, dude!


Poo water!


That bowl is gnarly.


Except for those dirty yellow rings!


Kenneth! What are you doing?!


You know, I don't even like honey!
I don't eat it!


We need to talk!


He's just a little bee!


And he happens to be
the nicest bee I've met in a long time!


Long time? What are you talking about?!
Are there other bugs in your life?


No, but there are other things bugging
me in life. And you're one of them!


Fine! Talking bees, no yogurt night...


My nerves are fried from riding
on this emotional roller coaster!


Goodbye, Ken.


And for your information,


I prefer sugar-free, artificial
sweeteners made by man!


I'm sorry about all that.


I know it's got
an aftertaste! I like it!


I always felt there was some kind
of barrier between Ken and me.


I couldn't overcome it.
Oh, well.


Are you OK for the trial?


I believe Mr. Montgomery
is about out of ideas.


We would like to call
Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.


Good idea! You can really see why he's
considered one of the best lawyers...


Yeah.


Layton, you've
gotta weave some magic


with this jury,
or it's gonna be all over.


Don't worry. The only thing I have
to do to turn this jury around


is to remind them
of what they don't like about bees.


- You got the tweezers?
- Are you allergic?


Only to losing, son. Only to losing.


Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you
what I think we'd all like to know.


What exactly is your relationship


to that woman?


We're friends.


- Good friends?
- Yes.


How good? Do you live together?


Wait a minute...


Are you her little...


...bedbug?


I've seen a bee documentary or two.
From what I understand,


doesn't your queen give birth
to all the bee children?


- Yeah, but...
- So those aren't your real parents!


- Oh, Barry...
- Yes, they are!


Hold me back!


You're an illegitimate bee,
aren't you, Benson?


He's denouncing bees!


Don't y'all date your cousins?


- Objection!
- I'm going to pincushion this guy!


Adam, don't! It's what he wants!


Oh, I'm hit!!


Oh, lordy, I am hit!


Order! Order!


The venom! The venom
is coursing through my veins!


I have been felled
by a winged beast of destruction!


You see? You can't treat them
like equals! They're striped savages!


Stinging's the only thing
they know! It's their way!


- Adam, stay with me.
- I can't feel my legs.


What angel of mercy
will come forward to suck the poison


from my heaving buttocks?


I will have order in this court. Order!


Order, please!


The case of the honeybees
versus the human race


took a pointed turn against the bees


yesterday when one of their legal
team stung Layton T. Montgomery.


- Hey, buddy.
- Hey.


- Is there much pain?
- Yeah.


I...


I blew the whole case, didn't I?


It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.


I'd be better off dead. Look at me.


They got it from the cafeteria
downstairs, in a tuna sandwich.


Look, there's
a little celery still on it.


What was it like to sting someone?


I can't explain it. It was all...


All adrenaline and then...
and then ecstasy!


All right.


You think it was all a trap?


Of course. I'm sorry.
I flew us right into this.


What were we thinking? Look at us. We're
just a couple of bugs in this world.


What will the humans do to us
if they win?


I don't know.


I hear they put the roaches in motels.
That doesn't sound so bad.


Adam, they check in,
but they don't check out!


Oh, my.


Oould you get a nurse
to close that window?


- Why?
- The smoke.


Bees don't smoke.


Right. Bees don't smoke.


Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.


That's it! That's our case!


It is? It's not over?


Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.


Get back to the court and stall.
Stall any way you can.


And assuming you've done step correctly, you're ready for the tub.


Mr. Flayman.


Yes? Yes, Your Honor!


Where is the rest of your team?


Well, Your Honor, it's interesting.


Bees are trained to fly haphazardly,


and as a result,
we don't make very good time.


I actually heard a funny story about...


Your Honor,
haven't these ridiculous bugs


taken up enough
of this court's valuable time?


How much longer will we allow
these absurd shenanigans to go on?


They have presented no compelling
evidence to support their charges


against my clients,
who run legitimate businesses.


I move for a complete dismissal
of this entire case!


Mr. Flayman, I'm afraid I'm going


to have to consider
Mr. Montgomery's motion.


But you can't! We have a terrific case.


Where is your proof?
Where is the evidence?


Show me the smoking gun!


Hold it, Your Honor!
You want a smoking gun?


Here is your smoking gun.


What is that?


It's a bee smoker!


What, this?
This harmless little contraption?


This couldn't hurt a fly,
let alone a bee.


Look at what has happened


to bees who have never been asked,
"Smoking or non?"


Is this what nature intended for us?


To be forcibly addicted
to smoke machines


and man-made wooden slat work camps?


Living out our lives as honey slaves
to the white man?


- What are we gonna do?
- He's playing the species card.


Ladies and gentlemen, please,
free these bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


Free the bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


The court finds in favor of the bees!


Vanessa, we won!


I knew you could do it! High-five!


Sorry.


I'm OK! You know what this means?


All the honey
will finally belong to the bees.


Now we won't have
to work so hard all the time.


This is an unholy perversion
of the balance of nature, Benson.


You'll regret this.


Barry, how much honey is out there?


All right. One at a time.


Barry, who are you wearing?


My sweater is Ralph Lauren,
and I have no pants.


- What if Montgomery's right?
- What do you mean?


We've been living the bee way
a long time, 27 million years.


Oongratulations on your victory.
What will you demand as a settlement?


First, we'll demand a complete shutdown
of all bee work camps.


Then we want back the honey
that was ours to begin with,


every last drop.


We demand an end to the glorification
of the bear as anything more


than a filthy, smelly,
bad-breath stink machine.


We're all aware
of what they do in the woods.


Wait for my signal.


Take him out.


He'll have nauseous
for a few hours, then he'll be fine.


And we will no longer tolerate
bee-negative nicknames...


But it's just a prance-about stage name!


...unnecessary inclusion of honey
in bogus health products


and la-dee-da human
tea-time snack garnishments.


Oan't breathe.


Bring it in, boys!


Hold it right there! Good.


Tap it.


Mr. Buzzwell, we just passed three cups,
and there's gallons more coming!


- I think we need to shut down!
- Shut down? We've never shut down.


Shut down honey production!


Stop making honey!


Turn your key, sir!


What do we do now?


Oannonball!


We're shutting honey production!


Mission abort.


Aborting pollination and nectar detail.
Returning to base.


Adam, you wouldn't believe
how much honey was out there.


Oh, yeah?


What's going on? Where is everybody?


- Are they out celebrating?
- They're home.


They don't know what to do.
Laying out, sleeping in.


I heard your Uncle Oarl was on his way
to San Antonio with a cricket.


At least we got our honey back.


Sometimes I think, so what if humans
liked our honey? Who wouldn't?


It's the greatest thing in the world!
I was excited to be part of making it.


This was my new desk. This was my
new job. I wanted to do it really well.


And now...


Now I can't.


I don't understand
why they're not happy.


I thought their lives would be better!


They're doing nothing. It's amazing.
Honey really changes people.


You don't have any idea
what's going on, do you?


- What did you want to show me?
- This.


What happened here?


That is not the half of it.


Oh, no. Oh, my.


They're all wilting.


Doesn't look very good, does it?


No.


And whose fault do you think that is?


You know, I'm gonna guess bees.


Bees?


Specifically, me.


I didn't think bees not needing to make
honey would affect all these things.


It's notjust flowers.
Fruits, vegetables, they all need bees.


That's our whole SAT test right there.


Take away produce, that affects
the entire animal kingdom.


And then, of course...


The human species?


So if there's no more pollination,


it could all just go south here,
couldn't it?


I know this is also partly my fault.


How about a suicide pact?


How do we do it?


- I'll sting you, you step on me.
- Thatjust kills you twice.


Right, right.


Listen, Barry...
sorry, but I gotta get going.


I had to open my mouth and talk.


Vanessa?


Vanessa? Why are you leaving?
Where are you going?


To the final Tournament of Roses parade
in Pasadena.


They've moved it to this weekend
because all the flowers are dying.


It's the last chance
I'll ever have to see it.


Vanessa, I just wanna say I'm sorry.
I never meant it to turn out like this.


I know. Me neither.


Tournament of Roses.
Roses can't do sports.


Wait a minute. Roses. Roses?


Roses!


Vanessa!


Roses?!


Barry?


- Roses are flowers!
- Yes, they are.


Flowers, bees, pollen!


I know.
That's why this is the last parade.


Maybe not.
Oould you ask him to slow down?


Oould you slow down?


Barry!


OK, I made a huge mistake.
This is a total disaster, all my fault.


Yes, it kind of is.


I've ruined the planet.
I wanted to help you


with the flower shop.
I've made it worse.


Actually, it's completely closed down.


I thought maybe you were remodeling.


But I have another idea, and it's
greater than my previous ideas combined.


I don't want to hear it!


All right, they have the roses,
the roses have the pollen.


I know every bee, plant
and flower bud in this park.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuts


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## teshima (Feb 3, 2016)

o
oo
ooo
oooo
ooooo
oooooo
ooooooo
oooooooo
ooooooooo
oooooooooo
ooooooooo
oooooooo
ooooooo
oooooo
ooooo
oooo
ooo
oo
o


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Boop


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ NUTS


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Bloop


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

haha got em


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

GradeAUnderA


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

I want some hashbrowns


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2016)

I win


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

potato


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

lemonparty


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> lemonparty



   Lemon partyyyyy


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

All hail the lemon lords


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

Boopboopbeedoooooooo lemooonnssss!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

When life gives you s, make ade


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

make lemon parties


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

mm yeah bb


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

Ahahah >  Squeeze me  ^.^' 
       
Party like it's a lemon party


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 4, 2016)

I win :3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

No, me


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2016)

im hungry


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

^u^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

omg its the ultimate lemon


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

crossanimal omg lol

lemons ftw


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

haha u want em rite


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

We need a lemonade stand lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

for lemon parties i guess huhu


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

all the parties


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

LOL that is the perfect meme for this


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

"sucking lol lemons"

lol
yes

a+


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

I wish I could photoshop a lemon in the meme's mouth


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

me too i could probs in paint lol lets see

View attachment 163848


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

It's.. so beautiful ;u;

-wipes tears-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

isn't it :')

-wipes gently tears-


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm going to save this on my phone. It is true art :'D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

I salute you in honor of the lemons. :'D

It is, I should too, meanwhile I admire it here ^_^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

omg I have lemonade in my fridge. I shall drink some now


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 4, 2016)

every
villain
is
lemons


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Otherwise known as EVIL


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

hii


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello ^u^


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 4, 2016)

I win


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 5, 2016)

I win


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm winning now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

nah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> omg I have lemonade in my fridge. I shall drink some now



I SHALL GO BUY SOME YES


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

omg im javing way too fun send help


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

LOOK AT ALL THE LEMONS 

I just woke up and I'm already smiling. Life is good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

lemons lmao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

omg it's an actual lemon party

I'm happy this picture exists


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

me too 







also dont actually go there lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

LOL 

Why does that lemon party have to be about politics. Such a wasted opportunity smh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

because lemon parties are fun.. idek never tried im not an old asian man


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

I love the word lemon. It sounds funnier the more you say it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

i know right  mm lemons hehe






- - - Post Merge - - -

also im tempted to post that semi-sfw pic of the actual party but i will probably get banned lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww.. Yeah, don't post it. People will miss you if you get banned. 

I wish I could add some lemon pics but I'm on mobile and everything takes ten times longer to do. My laziness knows no bounds


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

ya lol XD

yeah im feeling lazy too smh..on my laptop too so it makes it worse lel

also LOL someone ps'd donald trumps head on lemon party picture my life is complete.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

lmao I wish I could see it!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

just google lemon party it's a few scrolls down i cant post it here tho


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

-sees urban dictionary definition- ...oh

And this whole time I just pictured lemon parties as a normal party with a lemon theme...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everything I know is a lie


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

omg lol /screeches


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg lol /screeches



LOL THAT IS LITERALLY ME

I have been on the internet for years.. How could I not know about this. I'm dying


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

roflmao im laughing so hard right meow


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

These lemon party pictures all look so innocent! They fooled me this whole time....

This is like discovering the blue waffle all over again. -war flashbacks-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

omg not blue waffle


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't stop laughing

I am the old people in these memes. I can't

What is my life


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

cant stop laughing either but then im wasted asf


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

You know what

I'm going to have my own lemon party and it's just going to be me, my friends, and some actual lemon fruits. We're all going to have a beautiful G rated time playing cute lemon related games and eating lemon flavored foods and no one can stop me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

imma have a dirty lemon party


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Good for you lol! I'm still dead

My face hurts from laughing


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

same omfg xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

oh god


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes, lemons are the best!

 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG NO


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

mm 

viva a  lim?o


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

All hail the lemon! 


-tries to erase knowledge of lemon parties from brain- D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

el mango


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Are there mango parties too? lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

idek u wanna try??


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=man...ms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Okay, mango parties seem to actually be about mangos! Yay!

Although I didn't scroll that far... I'm just trying to be optimistic lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i scrolled down.. nope two asian half naked ladies


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Wait, what

NOo not the mangos too! D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

#rekt

i cant post the asian chicas here bc kids site but uh scroll down


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

No, it's okay. ^^; I'll take your word for it

I'm tempted to google any fruit with 'party' at the end, but I've had more than enough internet for today hdhdhjds


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

fdgfdg lmfaoooo


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

That oblivious internet kid is my spirit animal


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

lolllllll //wasted


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Hold on a second.. I just remembered that you said Donald Trump was photoshopped into a lemon party. 

#ohgodwhy .___.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

yes he is

lol ... lemons


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

PPPFfT that poor baby


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

or not lemon parties ftw


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

I wish I never learned the truth about lemon parties..

My life will never be the same


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

poor you 

also i have over 29k posts send help


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow, that's amazing actually

  Congrats on being a TBT master!  

On the road to 30k!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks i did beat jer sometime ago so ya race to the lemons


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Does this 'race to the lemons' have prizes?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

lemon parties?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

okay, maybe I'll sit this one down lol D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

My phone is stupid. Your hilarious looking lemon gif is frozen and won't move ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

its not a gif it's a still xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

oH

Wow I've been talking about lemons too long. I'm losing it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

LEMONS 5EVER


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Moko x lemons 

I ship it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT is glitching on me fhsh

It keeps merging my new posts with this one


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

fff hahaha lmfao

wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

fff hahaha lmfao but ya lags


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

Moko x Lemon Party Memes 

lmao!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

night

also this lag tbt...


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

silver spoon


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

ROY IS DA BOY <3


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

My tum hurts.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

why is esphas banned


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

idk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

she was my best friend ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> why is esphas banned



alt accounts? lmfao


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 6, 2016)

I win again!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nao : <


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lol dont search for it smh


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not invited to that party lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

lel same those guys are too old omg and they are not hot anyways


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

You speak the truthh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

also lol mods close this already


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

This board has been around forever. I hope they don't  but I get why they would


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

haha well let's post lemon parties.. or maybe not XD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

omg the lemon parties will destroy the world

This thread is just their first target


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nah they'd probably just ban us if we did lmango


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh.. So should we stop talking about the parties?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

yeah 






aka. god


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

How do you post videos? I tried the  code with the url in the middle, but it doesn't work

- - - Post Merge - - -

By code I mean [ video ] [ / video] without the spaces


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

click on the thing that looks like a film strip above where you post and it should pop a box and there you can post the url


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Ah, I see it. Thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

de nada..


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

espero im la ?ltima persona en publicar lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

lol...

also all fruit parties are more or less pervert..


----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

partes de lim?n son desagradables, y el sitio es repugnante y pervertido


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

This is terrible lmao

The fruits.. they are so innocent. ;3; Why did the internet do this to them


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nami26 said:


> partes de lim?n son desagradables, y el sitio es repugnante y pervertido



sim ...lol


----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> This is terrible lmao
> 
> The fruits.. they are so innocent. ;3; Why did the internet do this to them



they have lost their innocence. R.I.P. fruits! lemons, cherries, every one of the fruits. 





nosotros seguramente le pierda , lindo como un bot?n , cada uno de ustedes .


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

R.I.P. fruits. You will not be forgotten

You guys make me wish I could speak/write spanish


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

lol i understand some spanish and portuguese i cant speak it well tho lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



nami26 said:


> they have lost their innocence. R.I.P. fruits! lemons, cherries, every one of the fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



internet killed the fruits


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

hoi


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

viva a limao e pera...lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Lemons 5ever


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nao.. viva pera!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I love pears OuO


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

not me lol it was ironic

also im too wasted to use proper grammar or endings so yoooo lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

lol! Proper grammar doesn't really matter in the basement anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

even less in portuguese lol

also someone get wasted wif me


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I would join you, but I don't drink OuO

The forum must be 10x more fun for you right now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ah shame i have some leftover booze here tho 

it is


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Is there anyone you can invite over to share it with? c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

not really. i have a friend nearby but they're not too much into drinking lol :/


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Aww

Well, a party of one can still be fun


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

yeah i can always throw a party with lemons 

also ya mom is at home but she only wants to watch some stupid music festival later


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, you can try playing a drinking game. There are some funny ones online for a lot of shows ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

yes i can or just blast Luis Cilia out loud because he's god


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah! Have fun and enjoy yourself


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

someone come here and listen to him with me <3

i will eventually i think i need some caffeine first


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

i'm god


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

^no ur not

*drinks a bacardi breezer in honor of luis cilia*


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 6, 2016)

I love Bruce Lee movies...he had fists of fury...see what I did there...xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nao.. novamente limao >>


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

oo


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

cacaca...


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Bloop


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

mdr...


mhhhm lemonsss bbb


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

This is kinda random, but 

Lemon is one of the most hated starburst flavors D: I love it. Yo no comprendo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

never had starburst ..but sounds yum


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

You should definitely try some ^u^

They melt in your mouth and everything. Yumm


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

idek if we have it here maybe at those murica food stores


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh, cool. You live outside the US? c: I'm from New York


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ya in sweden lel we dont have much murica stuff unless you go to these murica stores. only regular stocks they jav is like dr. pepper, skittles and mtn dew lel


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

That's so awesome

There must be a lot of brands there I've never heard of. I wish I could eat some swedish candy -u-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ya haha you should come here lel


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

swedish fish


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I love swedish fish


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

Samee


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya haha you should come here lel



I wish I couldd


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

yes then we can blast rad music together

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> I love swedish fish



lol that thing is so fake imo the ones we have here are way more pastel and less rubber-ish haha


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Ahh that sounds so good

I want real swedish fish now. -adds to christmas list-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

yasss


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

@.@ omg

-noms computer screen but gets no fish-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ya that's the real pastel fish thing mm now i want some


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I want them so much

You guys get all sorts of colors. All I've seen in murica is red swedish fish


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ya they export that pretend thing everywhere lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been eating these lies for so long xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

aw man get here and ill buy you the real deal m8


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

I've never tried swedish fish tbh


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

-packs bags and gets into hot air balloon- Imma comin'!

This reminds me of french fries. They're not even really french. >:U lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> -packs bags and gets into hot air balloon- Imma comin'!
> 
> This reminds me of french fries. They're not even really french. >:U lmao



ayy sweet beans. and ikr they are belgian or whatever lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

-hot air balloon leaves murica, gets caught in the first tree of sweden-

I made it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ayy sweet beans. and ikr they are belgian or whatever lol



lol everything is a lie. Like french toast too


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

I live in the uk you're flying to the wrong place!!!

wait french toast isn't french seriously wtf world


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

omg the UK! I want to go there too! 

-gets out of swedish tree and leaves for the UK-


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Aw, the weathers pretty lame here, you've been warned for you and your hot air balloons safety where are you from?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> Aw, the weathers pretty lame here, you've been warned for you and your hot air balloons safety where are you from?



Aww, don't worry. I got my helmet on! 

I'm from the United States (New York) ^^ It gets boring here, so I always wanted to travel. The UK is amazingg


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay you're most definitely welcome here as long as you don't bring Donald Trump with you. 
Also, the USA seems awesome to me. Some of the food over there looks awesome like the size of some of the dishes there are overwhelming. I heard you guys have like bigger M&M's than us, i don't like M&M's but it sounds pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

m&m are bleh ...

and yea don't bring trump or stupid values/opinions


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

lmao! Donald Trump will never hitch a ride on my hot air balloon. xD You guys are safe. 

We have bigger m&ms? I didnt know that fhdgs. Yeah, the portion sizes are huge. Especially in places like McDonalds


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

LOL i love how you mentioned mcdonalds. I agree m&m's are bleh. Even the supposed chocolate ones taste like peanut :/


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> LOL i love how you mentioned mcdonalds. I agree m&m's are bleh. Even the supposed chocolate ones taste like peanut :/



I love m&ms, but the food coloring goes all over your hands if you don't eat them fast enough. I agree about the peanuty flavor too!

You probably have a pretty accent. ^u^ I wonder how American accents sound like to you guys


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I love m&ms, but the food coloring goes all over your hands if you don't eat them fast enough. I agree about the peanuty flavor too!
> 
> You probably have a pretty accent. ^u^ I wonder how American accents sound like to you guys



You guys sound like americans. LOL, I don't know it's hard to describe how Americans (or any accent) sounds really. Although i'll admit I do get Canadian and American accents confused quite a bit. Please don't violently murder me My accent is terrible haha, there's much better English accents than mine trust me. I'm not even just saying that, like some accents are like adorable factor 10


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> You guys sound like americans. LOL, I don't know it's hard to describe how Americans (or any accent) sound really. Although i'll admit I do get Canadian and American accents confused quite a bit. Please don't violently murder me My accent is terrible haha, there's much better English accents than mine trust me.



LOL 

To me, an english accent sounds so sophisticated and regal. Your accent is definitely pretty (I don't even need to hear it to know that )


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

scottish accent is the best smh


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

All accents are great


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

omg..  festas limao!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

lol I can't stop using the lemon emoji. It's too cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Happy Chinese New Years Eve! I'll be celebrating with my family later today


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

nao :c

happy chinese new year, hope u have a blast


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you ^^

How are you today?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

am good had a real nice night yesterday haha <3 you?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm glad you had fun! I'm good too. About to go into Dunkin Donuts for breakfast


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

yes got to discuss awesome music with a friend on FR so yuuss

ahh sounds great ive never been there but i think we have a few around actually

e viva a limao!

- - - Post Merge - - -

(and yes i got drank asf last night hahah you probs noticed)

yes im too lazy to copy that portuguese a with a tilde on it lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes got to discuss awesome music with a friend on FR so yuuss
> 
> ahh sounds great ive never been there but i think we have a few around actually
> 
> ...



Awesome! Having a friend with the same music taste is the best thing ever >u<

lol you are a lot of fun when you're like that. You're fun to talk to all the time actually

- - - Post Merge - - -

-noms my dunkin donut hashbrowns-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

oh yeS sadly they live in russia so i doubt i will meet em irl  ;w;

xD muito obrigada.. e ?la!

viva a festa do limao!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh yeS sadly they live in russia so i doubt i will meet em irl  ;w;
> 
> xD muito obrigada.. e ?la!
> 
> viva a festa do limao!



Wow, Russia! Don't worry; maybe in the future you can buy plane tickets to see your friend


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

lemon partiessssss

and yas hah they seem rly cool i mean p much anyone who likes luis cilia is a+++++ in my book


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> lemon partiessssss
> 
> and yas hah they seem rly cool i mean p much anyone who likes luis cilia is a+++++ in my book



omg lol I thought we weren't supposed to talk about lemon parties anymore xD

Yeah! I wish I could meet my internet friends too. It'd be fun


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

looool fine i just posted that .. because because lol

yaaa also i want moar vinyl record. btw hope you had/have a nice chinese new year!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> looool fine i just posted that .. because because lol
> 
> yaaa also i want moar vinyl record. btw hope you had/have a nice chinese new year!



lmao! 

Barnes and Nobles sells tons of vinyls, but I'm not sure if the store is in Sweden. Are you looking for a particular artist?

Thank you! So far, it's been great. My family's going out to dinner later. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

Luis Cilia? lol and a bunch of obscure west african records..

LOL I READ THAT AS LIMAO .. hhuuhuhh

cool.. ugh im craving candy right meow


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Luis Cilia? lol and a bunch of obscure west african records..
> 
> LOL I READ THAT AS LIMAO .. hhuuhuhh
> 
> cool.. ugh im craving candy right meow



I hope you find them all! Have you searched online for their prices? 

LOL same. I'm in the mood for some lemon candies.  All hail the limao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

yes they are pricy asf lol..

sim.. viva a rebu?ado do limao 

- - - Post Merge - - -

or yeah the african ones if you even find em lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes they are pricy asf lol..
> 
> sim.. viva a rebu?ado do limao
> 
> ...



Aww.. You can save up for them though. OuO Right?

I'll keep a look out for anything like them. Usually my Barnes and Nobles has vinyls by all the recent artists and old legends like the Beatles, but maybe they'll have others


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

haah yea i probably have to get like paypal at some point though and dig thru discogs and those sites.

yeah i have a p good vinyl shop somewhat close that stocks all kinda shizz but not what i want lel

 festa do limao huhuhu


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> haah yea i probably have to get like paypal at some point though and dig thru discogs and those sites.
> 
> yeah i have a p good vinyl shop somewhat close that stocks all kinda shizz but not what i want lel
> 
> festa do limao huhuhu



You'll be able to get them! Maybe you could even hint at it to your family and friends so they can give you the vinyls for your birthday.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

yass -pets luis cilia's eyebrows-

mm lemons 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also they'd probably wonder i want a $100+ vinyl record with guinea-bissau's national anthem and a speech by amilcar cabral XD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

-pets a lemon- lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

lol ew XD

but yeah i dont think they'd approve lol like they'd be "y u want that mojo"


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol ew XD
> 
> but yeah i dont think they'd approve lol like they'd be "y u want that mojo"



How is petting a lemon 'ew'? lmao! 

But why wouldn't they? It's music, and even if their music tastes differ from yours it shouldn't matter. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

bc they are lame pretend turts :c

bc lemon parties are old asian men doing fun stuff XD

omg lol i keep reading lmao as "limao" i need sleep


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> bc they are lame pretend turts :c
> 
> bc lemon parties are old asian men doing fun stuff XD
> 
> omg lol i keep reading lmao as "limao" i need sleep



Aww.. I think there's no harm in asking. Who knows? Maybe they'll buy the vinyls for you

omg yes, I know but i was petting a lemon fruit and not the whole party. xD

Take a nap if you're tired ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

yeah they'll totally but communist vinyls for me *cough* lol no.

http://www.discogs.com/Edição-Do-PAIGC-Hino-Nacional-Da-República-Da-Guiné-Bissau/release/6045291  this one is rad asf i wants.

nah i cant coffee :c


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah they'll totally but communist vinyls for me *cough* lol no.
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/Edição-Do-PAIGC-Hino-Nacional-Da-República-Da-Guiné-Bissau/release/6045291  this one is rad asf i wants.
> 
> nah i cant coffee :c



Well, screw them. Buy what music makes you happy. My brother and sister hate my taste in music but it doesn't stop me from blasting it in my room. (Okay maybe a little. I keep the door shut at least)

Ah, okay. What kind of coffee do you drink?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys looks like I won this thing  for now at least


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

ikr also im p much the only outspoken left peep in my family so lol

but yeah i buy what i want myself i dont care what they think tbh.

viva a festa do limao e boa noite :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and french roast i guess XD keep em hot poop coming

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hi guys looks like I won this thing  for now at least



nO *shoos away*


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> ikr also im p much the only outspoken left peep in my family so lol
> 
> but yeah i buy what i want myself i dont care what they think tbh.
> 
> ...



Yay! Being outspoken is good. I'm kinda the opposite: really timid unless I get to know someone, and only then do I really become loud and bubbly all the time.

You do you! French roast is yummy


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey
I uh
I was just stalking everyone's conversations wishing I was good at joining in them, but frankly I am not, so I am posting this extremely awkward message. Because I am an awkward person.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

yea i can be a bit shy around certain people but i'm better

yassss it's the best


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> nO *shoos away*



Mwahaha no matter how many times you shoo me...I'll still be here. At least, for several minutes.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Hey
> I uh
> I was just stalking everyone's conversations wishing I was good at joining in them, but frankly I am not, so I am posting this extremely awkward message. Because I am an awkward person.



Hi! You aren't being awkward at all. 

It's always nice to have more people join in. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yea i can be a bit shy around certain people but i'm better
> 
> yassss it's the best



Do you have any tips for overcoming shyness? I suck at this. Even at parties I'm always the one in the corner of the room playing her 3DS or drawing.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

@Dae Min.. idk just try like.. striking up a conversation.. like you can always eavesdrop and then join in. For some reason I'm better with strangers than like my parents haha. 

e viva a festa do limao 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Mwahaha no matter how many times you shoo me...I'll still be here. At least, for several minutes.



ok you like luis cilia i forgive you huhu


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> @Dae Min.. idk just try striking up a conversation.. like you can always eavesdrop and then join in. For some reason I'm better with strangers than like my parents haha.
> 
> e viva a festa do limao
> 
> ...



Good morning ^^

That's solid advice. I'll try my best to initiate instead of staying quiet unless spoken to. It's just difficult in the moment
because I clam up. djdhs

How are you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

bom dia ^-^

im good a bit hammered bc i had too much caffeine last night.. also still reading lmao as limao hahaha

been clearing out my cupboards from shizz im gonna give to the charity shop here i think ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> bom dia ^-^
> 
> im good a bit hammered bc i had too much caffeine last night.. also still reading lmao as limao hahaha
> 
> been clearing out my cupboards from shizz im gonna give to the charity shop here i think ^^



LOL I'm also starting to read lmao as limao too.  What have you donee

Aw, that's so sweet of you! What kind of stuff will you be donating?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

cd's, unused computer games, books, a dvd and i was thinking some anime figurines but they were broke so just gonna trash em. 

VIVA A FESTA DO LMAO E LIMAO 

frick now i cant read lmao without getting limao party image sin my heeeeadd


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> cd's, unused computer games, books, a dvd and i was thinking some anime figurines but they were broke so just gonna trash em.
> 
> VIVA A FESTA DO LMAO E LIMAO
> 
> frick now i cant read lmao without getting limao party image sin my heeeeadd



They're going to love the donation! All of that is awesome, and some of it is unique like the  unused computer games. I don't think they get those often. c:

Ayy limao 
Same. This is both horrible and funny at the same time


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

omg limao. meu deus...

yes it's like old 80s and 90s cds i dont want anymore hopefully someone else will be happy 

yeah i found some sc2 and warhammer game i never used so yes i hope


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg limao. meu deus...
> 
> yes it's like old 80s and 90s cds i dont want anymore hopefully someone else will be happy
> 
> yeah i found some sc2 and warhammer game i never used so yes i hope



You are such an awesome and kindhearted person. There will be someone who's been dreaming of owning those classic 80s and 90s cds,  and you're going to make their whole day! 

I ran out of lemonade  Noo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

have some festa do limao.. 

yes i think i had a few 00s as well lol but yes i hope they do want em  thanks ^^ you need to be with the solidarity you know


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> have some festa do limao..
> 
> yes i think i had a few 00s as well lol but yes i hope they do want em  thanks ^^ you need to be with the solidarity you know



 Thank you! 

Your donations will be loved by a lot of people. I love them too.  

-looks up 'solidarity definition' on google because it's early and my brain's still buffering- Ah, I think I'd enjoy being in one but I'm just so timid. fhsjdhs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

de nada..limao! 

lol not the polish activist association XD i mean just in general helping people ^^

anyways i'll be going.. adeus til later :3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada..limao!
> 
> lol not the polish activist association XD i mean just in general helping people ^^
> 
> anyways i'll be going.. adeus til later :3



omg it really is too early for me to be on TBT and yet here I am. Already making silly mistakes lol! I feel inspired today. I wonder if I can donate some books to my local library 

Talk to you later, Moko! Have a great day


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

obrigada :3

and lel de nada.. im on tbt way too late and drank asf sometimes XD also back, took a bit of time cause the trains home were late and something wrong with em.. feels good donating all these things though god hands hurt from carrying everything haha. ^^ and that's good, you can always ask or if you have a charity/thrift shop where you live you can go there ^^

also treated myself with a k.k amiibo and some lemon fanta on the way back  VIVA A LIMAO


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> obrigada :3
> 
> and lel de nada.. im on tbt way too late and drank asf sometimes XD also back, took a bit of time cause the trains home were late and something wrong with em.. feels good donating all these things though god hands hurt from carrying everything haha. ^^ and that's good, you can always ask or if you have a charity/thrift shop where you live you can go there ^^
> 
> also treated myself with a k.k amiibo and some lemon fanta on the way back  VIVA A LIMAO



Welcome back! 

I know what you mean when it comes to trains. I lived in the city most of my life, and sometimes you really have to get somewhere and the train shows up five to ten minutes late. Ugh. 

Your donation will make a lot of people smile.  And I'll see if there are some charities nearby. There's extra toys from my childhood that I'd love to give to kids

I wanted the K.K amiibo forever omg. I only have Mable right now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

novamente obrigada :3

yeah it's always something faulty like rail crap or something with the wagons ugh!

yeah i wanted to give some clothes too but idek i think i sorted most out last year but i can always have another go! and i certainly hope so, there were quite a few things i dragged there ^^ good luck 

get it.. i've been hesitating a bit because they are very pricy here.. but hey scruffy musician dogs with cool eyebrows.. and my sig 

viva a limao  !


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> novamente obrigada :3
> 
> yeah it's always something faulty like rail crap or something with the wagons ugh!
> 
> ...



Thank you! You are really sweet. ^u^ Clothing and food are the most valuable donations in my opinion. It's always good to give away extra clothes

You deserve to treat yourself.  K.K. took over the entire music industry in AC. He's the best


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh yes they are, especially if one's really poor and can't afford regular things c: That charity shops mainly helps homeless and really poor people so I hope they get some joy from my stuff. 

Muito obrigada c: And yess he's like Luis Cilia or something, at least they have the same majestic eyebrows XD

.. uhh viva a limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> Oh yes they are, especially if one's really poor and can't afford regular things c: That charity shops mainly helps homeless and really poor people so I hope they get some joy from my stuff.
> 
> Muito obrigada c: And yess he's like Luis Cilia or something, at least they have the same majestic eyebrows XD
> 
> .. uhh viva a limao



Life can be tough. Having clothes to wear and a roof over your head is something people take for granted. Your donations will provide a lot of fun and entertainment for them. I'm 100% sure they will love it.

K.K is Luis Cilia in AC form. New headcanon accepted! lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

IKR LOOK AT HIS BEARD AND EYEBROWS I JUST WANT TO PET THEM

nah shep is really cause he's more of a scruffy beard dog but.. yeah  

yeah i hope, and the money the stores get i hope they use to help c:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> IKR LOOK AT HIS BEARD AND EYEBROWS I JUST WANT TO PET THEM
> 
> nah shep is really cause he's more of a scruffy beard dog but.. yeah
> 
> yeah i hope, and the money the stores get i hope they use to help c:



lol! Will he be performing anywhere soon? You could go and see him and maybe get an autograph!

Of course. Every little donation is a big help.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

uhuhu that hair i just wanna poke and that shirt gief

idek he's like 74 nowadays but i can always look around but i guess i would have to go to portugal or france or something for that hah.

indeed c:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> uhuhu that hair i just wanna poke and that shirt gief
> 
> idek he's like 74 nowadays but i can always look around but i guess i would have to go to portugal or france or something for that hah.
> 
> indeed c:



He is so awesome. I wish I could send him a letter saying that my friend in Sweden loves his work and would love an autograph. 

(A letter is how my sister got an autograph from Alexa Vega. She was so excited)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

me too haha <3 and that's awesome 

(also if you dont get the song or why i want the shirt.. that song he made in memory of am?lcar cabral who got murdered in january '73.. he was the leader of paigc(african party for the indepedence of guinea and cabo verde) whose main goal was to liberate guinea-bissau and cabo verde of portugal :3 he's the guy on the shirt hence the paigc stuff)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> me too haha <3 and that's awesome
> 
> (also if you dont get the song or why i want the shirt.. that song he made in memory of am?lcar cabral who got murdered in january '73.. he was the leader of paigc who main goal was to liberate guinea-bissau and cabo verde of portugal :3 he's the guy on the shirt hence the paigc stuff)



Oh, I understand now. It's heartwarming when an artist dedicates a song to someone, and even more so if that someone made a real difference in the world like Amilcar Cabral

Is the shirt on sale anywhere?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yeah and indeed.. it was a very random thing how i even came across cabral's history let alone luis cilia but im glad i did 

idk actually i can always write him and ask for it? xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah and indeed.. it was a very random thing how i even came aross cabral's history let alone luis cilia but im glad i did
> 
> idk actually i can always write him and ask for it? xD



You discovering the awesomeness of Luis Cilia and Cabral is destiny. >u< And that goes for me too! I'm happy you told me about them

Yeah, you can try! I'm not sure if he'll give you the shirt right away, but all your super sweet comments will make his day.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yea.. we got to see a documentary about that liberation struggle in my class i took just now (a swedish production and we even got to meet one of the filmmakers!) but yes they are awesome people both :3 and de nada, always glad to see people like the same stuff as I do!

XD probably not but i can always smooth talk him into it otherwise.. limao! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yea luis cilia's song "canto do desertor" was in that documentary for some random reason too so yesss

- - - Post Merge - - -






ignroe the sound bumps at a few places but there ya go


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yea.. we got to see a documentary about that liberation struggle in my class i took just now (a swedish production and we even got to meet one of the filmmakers!) but yes they are awesome people both :3 and de nada, always glad to see people like the same stuff as I do!
> 
> XD probably not but i can always smooth talk him into it otherwise.. limao!



Cool! Learning about history, and learning from history, is crucial to making sure it doesn't repeat itself. The struggles of the past must be known. I always look forward to watching documentaries even though most of the class found them boring 

omg yes. He won't be able to say no to you xD Let me know if you really send a letter. I hope he'll reply!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

indeed! well i even got an A on that class so I must have loved it  yeah i still do it was really awesome..

haha omg i wonder if he understand english cause the only thing i know in portuguese is like viva a festa do limao and some random greeting phrases haha

- - - Post Merge - - -






also this video is the cutest ever, i love how he casually picks up the plate and just go around collecting money <3

but yeah that filmmaker was really cool, but ya he did a bunch of more or less political documentaries during the 70s, some he did with his then-partner as well.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> indeed! well i even got an A on that class so I must have loved it  yeah i still do it was really awesome..
> 
> haha omg i wonder if he understand english cause the only thing i know in portuguese is like viva a festa do limao and some random greeting phrases haha



-gives you a basket of lemon candies for getting an A in the class-    

omfg I'll be dying if you began your fan letter with "Viva a festa do limao". He'll either think you're cute and funny or high on something. lmao!

I'm sure he has gotten quite a few letters written in english. It can't hurt to try, right? c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

limao!  ahah thanks 

lol so if i wrote like (long) live the lemon party.. omfg my tum huuuurts.

 ahah maybe i mean i can always try asking for his shirt ahem  and true ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> limao!  ahah thanks
> 
> lol so if i wrote like (long) live the lemon party.. omfg my tum huuuurts.
> 
> ahah maybe i mean i can always try asking for his shirt ahem  and true ^^



No problem 

If he knows what lemon parties are, I will be dead again. I can't.

I really want you to send a letter because you're such a big fan and he would really appreciate your kind words. And if things go well, you get a reply to it, maybe an autograph, and that shirt (hopefully)!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

omg at least he's not japanese hahah lol that'd be awk. 



omg i cant if he really sent that shirt if he still has it i can't -dies-

-pets his eyebrows- 






also look at how cute he was in the mid 60s i cant

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol yeah or if he knew about japanese memes i cant.

yeah probably.. and i don't know.. probably in smaller scale i'd suppose. i could always go to france or portugal and go through second hand shops or something :3

yes i can't -dies- haha -pets beard though-






anyways ill go have a bit dinner then be back.. adeus til later!

- - - Post Merge - - -

stop merging posts wtf


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg at least he's not japanese hahah lol that'd be awk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL it would be horribly awkward. You're right

If he sent you the shirt, I'll be so happy for you! x3 But realistically it's not as likely as an autograph. And now that he's older, that shirt has even more sentimental value that'll be tough to let go. Was the shirt ever mass produced?

Oo, he's a cutie. <3 He's cute with the beard too


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

omfg TBT is glitching right now. So much post merge and lag

I'll talk to you later!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, you can get your own version of the shirt! I hope you can travel there someday


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

back, gonna make some dinner and  hope tbt doesn't glitch too hard

haha yeah it'd be freaking epic to walk around with that whenever i go to uni ahah.






some gig he did in paris with some other peeps during his exile in france :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

this lag i s2g


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

The thread ate Moko's post hdhshs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay, I see it now! 

Welcome back


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

LOL now my post showed up oml

obrigada ^^

e viva a limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> LOL now my post showed up oml
> 
> obrigada ^^
> 
> e viva a limao



Yep! This happens all the time. If someone's post gets eaten, someone else has to post to unglitch the thread. It's annoying, but fixable

I want a shirt with the TBT lemon on it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ikr..

yes.. i get luis' shirt and you get a lemon one that says viva a festa do limao(or how you really write it lol) and we walk around my uni with them!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ikr..
> 
> yes.. i get luis' shirt and you get a lemon one that says viva a festa do limao(or how you really write it lol) and we walk around my uni with them!



LOL I'd love that! We'd have the best shirts in campus. 

And the best thing is that making these shirts is possible. There's a custom t-shirt store at the mall I work at. 8D I could bring in the lemon and a pic of Luis and they'll do the rest


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yES and totally although my teacher would probably wonder limao XD

omg not a lemon AND Luis on the same shirt looooool

i cant even....


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yES and totally although my teacher would probably wonder limao XD
> 
> omg not a lemon AND Luis on the same shirt looooool
> 
> i cant even....



Everyone will be confused, but it will be our inside joke. ;D

Noo I didn't mean on the same shirt. Two different ones lol! But now that you mentioned it, I'm curious about what it'd look like


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yes i think a few would get if i had that cabral shirt cause they've seen the film and such but yeah that lemon one lmao xD

oh no not a luis with a lemon face i cant even -dies-


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes i think a few would get if i had that cabral shirt cause they've seen the film and such but yeah that lemon one lmao xD
> 
> oh no not a luis with a lemon face i cant even -dies-



This is one of those times when I wish I could photoshop. Lemonhead Luis would be pretty funny


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

omg poor guy xD






great finnish stuff 

anyways gonna go clean a bit so brb C:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg poor guy xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay! Play some music as you clean to make things more enjoyable. Bonus points for movie trailer music (It makes you feel like you're saving the world)

I'll have to remember to watch these vids when I get home c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

oh yes  it does

yass hope you'll like it..

also damn now i get weird limao x luis pictures in my head daaaaamn


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh yes  it does
> 
> yass hope you'll like it..
> 
> also damn now i get weird limao x luis pictures in my head daaaaamn



I'm sure I'll like them!

Oh noo
How would limao x Luis even work? (Don't answer that please) I'm dying again


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yes! 

omg me neither let's just pet his eyebrows


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes!
> 
> omg me neither let's just pet his eyebrows



-pets them- lmao!

 

There are some customers in the back of the store and they haven't moved for a while.. I'm going to check on them


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yes do that, play some awesome music or just shout 'viva a festa do limao' at them hahah


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes do that, play some awesome music or just shout 'viva a festa do limao' at them hahah



Everything's good! They were just friends talking to each other. No shoplifting going on

lol if I shouted that, I think I'll get fired. xD My boss will be like 'wat'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ah cool beans then 

ahaha limao  probably or your boss will probably wonder what you took 

http://www.collapseboard.com/song-of-the-day-2/song-of-the-day-579-luis-cilia/

also omg i came across when i googled a thing about luis.. seems so cool being able to do a work about him holy also that clip where he jams in a restaurant in paris...


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ah cool beans then
> 
> ahaha limao  probably or your boss will probably wonder what you took
> 
> ...



Yeah! Usually I'm very quiet and boring, so she'll be even more shocked I said something like that. 

Your love for Luis and his work is adorable. He's really talented and he sounds like such a nice person overall


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 9, 2016)

wow um conversation amirite?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

lol i kinda wish i knew how to play guitar then i could start jamming in the midst of a class xD 

i can be unless im around strangers then i'm like talkative asf lol.

muito obrigado c: but yes he's freaking jesus sort of. i totally want to own all his records irl someday -w-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kidcatisbestcat said:


> wow um conversation amirite?



sim c:

e bem-vindo


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol i kinda wish i knew how to play guitar then i could start jamming in the midst of a class xD
> 
> i can be unless im around strangers then i'm like talkative asf lol.
> 
> muito obrigado c: but yes he's freaking jesus sort of. i totally want to own all his records irl someday -w-



If life was like High School Musical, you could jam out in the middle of class anytime. 

You will own all his records one day. I believe in you! lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yea like in the midst of a film studies class i could jam something Luis Cilia lol awesome.

tankssssss  i hope so too -w-


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yea like in the midst of a film studies class i could jam something Luis Cilia lol awesome.
> 
> tankssssss  i hope so too -w-



I'm glad that you enjoyed your film studies class so much. OuO I had one and the only good thing about it was the required Netflix subscription


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ya and wear that cabral shirt hahah <3

thanks but yes i've been taking those classes since the fall semester 2012 so ya. ^^

aww limao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

lemon lag double post ufuhfdg


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya and wear that cabral shirt hahah <3
> 
> thanks but yes i've been taking those classes since the fall semester 2012 so ya. ^^
> 
> aww limao



Sorry for replying super late. Things got really busy at work 

Wow, you're very passionate about the subject!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

de nada.. been trying to get  a shark in new leaf cause i forgot to donate it apparently >>;

oh yes it's so so fun 

lol i found some pic of luis cilia from like 76-77. dat beard m8


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2016)

ugh my bus is here


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

o regresso de doughssant lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada.. been trying to get  a shark in new leaf cause i forgot to donate it apparently >>;
> 
> oh yes it's so so fun
> 
> lol i found some pic of luis cilia from like 76-77. dat beard m8



Ah, I know that feel. The island should have a lot of sharks. ^^ They're hard to catch, but my strategy is to put an ear  to the 3DS speaker and look away from the screen. The sharks can be tricky and visual cues mess me up a lot. Just waiting for the bite sound makes things easier.

lol his beard is awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yea i never get the regular one now though just the other ones *** lol.

and ya all sharks have fins so i just have to (re)spawn them until show up


yes it is <3 also if i were to write a fan letter it'd probably be like "viva a festa do limao" ha .. also i wonder if he secretly is on tbt and reads this ahah


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yea i never get the regular one now though just the other ones *** lol.
> 
> and ya all sharks have fins so i just have to (re)spawn them until show up
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's frustrating when you forget to donate something you've caught like a million times. This happened to me with the birdwing butterfly ><

Good luck getting the shark! It looks like a Great White Shark, but AC just calls it 'shark' for some reason.

omg if Luis is secretly on TBT, I want to play ACNL with him


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yeah i had the with the hercules beetle too i was like wtf. but yeah its probs bc i used to farm a lot for money earlier..

thanks and yes they do with their lipstick feature :3

hahah omg *imagines luis with a red 3ds* LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes that would be awesome xD then we could go watch kk slider limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah i had the with the hercules beetle too i was like wtf. but yeah its probs bc i used to farm a lot for money earlier..
> 
> thanks and yes they do with their lipstick feature :3
> 
> ...



Don't worry; you'll get the shark eventually! How long have you been looking for it?

It would be amazing to play animal crossing, or any other game, with him. Imagine playing Mario Kart and having him kick our butts


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

well the past hour maybe i finished all the encyclopedias tonight so i had to check what museum was missing D:

ikr! haha omg aw yis. or we could play like the old gamecube mario parties with him hahaa <3 yes


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> well the past hour maybe i finished all the encyclopedias tonight so i had to check what museum was missing D:
> 
> ikr! haha omg aw yis. or we could play like the old gamecube mario parties with him hahaa <3 yes



The shark should stop hiding and just shows itself. Why does it have to be so difficult xD

If we play Mario Party, our friendship will be ruined and Luis will hate us. lol reversal fortune and star stealing galore


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

GOT ONE AYYYYYY VIVA A LIMAO

srry idek what shark is in portuguese lol just happy

haha i bet he's secretly a mario party pro and smashes us rly good <3 oh well it'd be a honor if he beat me to it lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> GOT ONE AYYYYYY VIVA A LIMAO
> 
> srry idek what shark is in portuguese lol just happy
> 
> haha i bet he's secretly a mario party pro and smashes us rly good <3 oh well it'd be a honor if he beat me to it lol



Congrats!  -audience applauds you-

You're right. It would be an honor to lose to him

I wish Mario Party could go back to individual movement. Not a big fan of the car in 9 and 10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

obrigada, obrigada.. let's hope i dont miss any other fish or diving thing now.

oh yes <3 hah also ya he'd probably beat us at mario kart as well 

and ya same they are too strategy tbh. and yeah car thing is annoying makes it less fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

the hell i still miss stuff wtf....

- - - Post Merge - - -

moray eel and giant trevally figured.. ayy limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> obrigada, obrigada.. let's hope i dont miss any other fish or diving thing now.
> 
> oh yes <3 hah also ya he'd probably beat us at mario kart as well
> 
> ...



Good luck catching those other two fish!

Bowser mode was pretty funny, but it's so heavily favoring Bowser himself that it's not that fun. Some of his minigames completely slaughter whatever hearts you had left. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

obrigada c: hope i can find em trevally's such a bish tho haha.

oh ya i agree lol D: it's way too favorable indeed also they didn't add too much tbh


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> obrigada c: hope i can find em trevally's such a bish tho haha.
> 
> oh ya i agree lol D: it's way too favorable indeed also they didn't add too much tbh



Maybe the trevally will be nicer than the shark and come out faster. 

Have you ever tried Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

i hope 

nope but it looks hella rad though C:

also just gotta ask.. which is your favorite luis cilia song?

mine will always be canto do desertor because i have so many memories to it.. but i also like "resiste" and that song he made in honor of amilcar cabral c:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> i hope
> 
> nope but it looks hella rad though C:
> 
> ...



To be honest, I don't have a favorite yet. The ones you showed me were great, but I haven't heard of Luis until you told me about him.

I enjoy talking about him with you, though. It makes me happy to see people passionate about the things they love. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ah fair enough he's done so much owo

E VIVA A MORAY EEL E TREVALLY

*goes fetching fanta limao in honor*

- - - Post Merge - - -

and thanks.. i tend to get passionate asf whenever i like something haha ^^'


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ah fair enough he's done so much owo
> 
> E VIVA A MORAY EEL E TREVALLY
> 
> ...



LOL it's cool because the moray eel and trevally are both fish and lemons go great with fish.

I always smile when someone starts raving about their favorite things. Passion is important! A life without it would be bland and boring


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yes lemon fish now i wanna have some salmon pfft xD

aw, thanks that was sweet of you to say  *blush*






- - - Post Merge - - -

also frick now im gonna start saying limao irl instead of lemon :// haha


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes lemon fish now i wanna have some salmon pfft xD
> 
> aw, thanks that was sweet of you to say  *blush*
> 
> ...



I'm hungry too! All I have is one day old chicken nuggets from McDonalds. 

Aw, I'm just being honest. ^^ Thank you

I really like Luis' style. It reminds me of the way songs used to be before all the techno got thrown into it. (Though techno is my favorite genre of music and I love it). He's really talented


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

i only have like a half cream puff but i need to save it lol. and lotsa fanta haha!

yea i believe you <3 still  i'm happy to hear also i love you for liking all my rants and that you like him as well 

yes me too but then i generally listen to 60s-70s folk more or less political


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

That sounds delicious. >u< -tries to steal your cream puff-

You're so nice. Thank you! Your rants are fun to listen to, and I've always wanted to expand my music taste a little so thank you for helping me with that too. <3 Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

nuuuhhh all mine. well fine have it i shouldn't eat so much cream anyways x)


aw, cool to hear though  but yeah left-political music is always nice from those days cause they had strong themes and a feeling of solidarity and collectivism ^_^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> nuuuhhh all mine. well fine have it i shouldn't eat so much cream anyways x)
> 
> 
> aw, cool to hear though  but yeah left-political music is always nice from those days cause they had strong themes and a feeling of solidarity and collectivism ^_^



Thank youu -eats cream puff-

I appreciate what they stand for and the sense of purpose they have. Their songs really mean something important. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

de nada..enjoy hahah c:

indeed, they were standing up against fascism and injustice and they had soul and passion in their music imo.. idk how much you are into this kind of music though ^^'

-pets eyebrows and drinks limao fanta-


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

hi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

?la c:

hmm wonder if i can find this album i could only find vol 1 and 3 :/


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada..enjoy hahah c:
> 
> indeed, they were standing up against fascism and injustice and they had soul and passion in their music imo.. idk how much you are into this kind of music though ^^'
> 
> -pets eyebrows and drinks limao fanta-



There should be more songs like that in mainstream media. I mean, there are a good amount out there about social issues and the general state of the world, but more of them can't hurt. I listen to these kinds of songs from time to time and I enjoy them a lot 

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> hi



Hello


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

@Dae Min: yes yes there should but I guess they would be considered way too left for the mainstream media :/ Like the only issue music that gets airplay is like.. rap stuff and some rnb that is hardly that kind of music anyways :/ and it only targets a certain audience to a point 

bom dia e viva a festa do limao

also you and me dae, we get those shirts and go to portugal and walk around with em. LOL.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

viva a limao .. huhu


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

View attachment 164389

sorry not sorry


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

@Moko So true! It also gets boring to hear songs about being in love and breaking up. That's like the majority of them and I just wish they'd sing more about other things in life too. Rap can be good, but most lyrics kinda.. fall short. 

It would be fun to travel the world with those shirts on. 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah I mean if you're song is too left/anarchist no way Jose people will look around it, you'll get all the shizz lol :/ Which is fun cause bands like Sabaton and stuff singing about war and poop is alright.. uh limao.

Personally not the biggest rap fan, there are a few good here and there but ya.

YES WE TOTALLY SHOULD once we get them that is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

e viva a festa do limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah I mean if you're song is too left/anarchist no way Jose people will look around it, you'll get all the shizz lol :/ Which is fun cause bands like Sabaton and stuff singing about war and poop is alright.. uh limao.
> 
> Personally not the biggest rap fan, there are a few good here and there but ya.
> 
> ...



Some controversy is good! I feel like a lot of recent pop songs sing what is directly relatable and don't want to dig into anything deeper. lol even my mom made a joke saying that Justin Beiber should sing about taxes and mortgage instead. xD Bands like Sabaton are awesome and I hope they continue to do their thing

If only getting the shirts wasn't so difficult


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

oh yes it is but they favor people with random vanilla opinions it seems. eh they are alright they have a few good songs and they are fab live but.. eh. and yeah i don't mind songs about love if they are good but like modern pop yuck no

yeS we can always stalk his house for the cabral one XD wherever luis lives haha and we can politely ask if we can pet his eyebrows. limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh yes it is but they favor people with random vanilla opinions it seems. eh they are alright they have a few good songs and they are fab live but.. eh. and yeah i don't mind songs about love if they are good but like modern pop yuck no
> 
> yeS we can always stalk his house for the cabral one XD wherever luis lives haha and we can politely ask if we can pet his eyebrows. limao



Yep, mainstream music is very easy to get into (which is why it's so popular). That's not a bad thing. I listen to hit radio stations all the time and enjoy a lot of the songs. More variation is all I hope for. Pop songs sound very generic after a while.

LOL if you asked to pet his eyebrows, he'd look at you like "????".  He sounds like a nice guy so maybe he won't close the door on us lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

ya i hardly listen to radio unless mom is is cleaning and then she always tunes in this classic rock one lol so it's not that bad. well i've always had a thing for old political folk, psych/prog rock and stuff so ya. not much for too mainstream nowadays x)

haha ya probably but yeah he seems rly cool and we can be in the news


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya i hardly listen to radio unless mom is is cleaning and then she always tunes in this classic rock one lol so it's not that bad. well i've always had a thing for old political folk, psych/prog rock and stuff so ya. not much for too mainstream nowadays x)
> 
> haha ya probably but yeah he seems rly cool and we can be in the news



Your music taste is awesome.  You enjoy songs that have meaning and allow for some thought when they're over. My favorite songs consist of electronic trance that don't have any lyrics. I love to draw, so these help me feel inspired while I do.

lmao! By the way, do you think you'd ever write a letter to him? ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

obrigada c: and yeah i can listen to old psychedelic stuff that's just fuzzy lyrics and guitar if i need too but yeah i prefer that kind of stuff, yes.

maybe whenever i learn more proper portuguese he would probably wonder if i wrote (long) live the lemon party .. .ayy limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> obrigada c: and yeah i can listen to old psychedelic stuff that's just fuzzy lyrics and guitar if i need too but yeah i prefer that kind of stuff, yes.
> 
> maybe whenever i learn more proper portuguese he would probably wonder if i wrote (long) live the lemon party .. .ayy limao



Yeah! I think I'd enjoy that kind if psychedelic music too. Pretty much anything that sounds nice to my ears. I'm open to any genre ^-^

Do you know anyone who can speak portuguese? If you do, they could help! And I'll be laughing if you wrote about the lemons in there


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

yea that's good.. i'm just into oldies cause they have a totally different sense to em.. and whether it was protest songs or just some fussy jam those were the days people went together and had something to say..

sadly i dont xD but ya if i wrote i hope he doesn't know about lemon parties  that awk. XD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> yea that's good.. i'm just into oldies cause they have a totally different sense to em.. and whether it was protest songs or just some fussy jam those were the days people went together and had something to say..
> 
> sadly i dont xD but ya if i wrote i hope he doesn't know about lemon parties  that awk. XD



Yeah, the oldies had very strong instrumentals and vocals, as well as lyrics. Songs from back then are little bits of history 

lmao I still wish I didn't learn the truth about lemon parties  It was a happier time..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I'll brb! Going to do my daily Animal Crossing stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh yes they are.. but then yeah history back then in the 60s/70s was way more diff than today at some parts.. sure we got wars and that stuff today but then people were more solidarity and got together to protest so it had a different context and time.. :3

LOL same haha. limao 

aight imma go get some coffee and stuff i think bc dat cream puff


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Oh yes they are.. but then yeah history back then in the 60s/70s was way more diff than today at some parts.. sure we got wars and that stuff today but then people were more solidarity and got together to protest so it had a different context and time.. :3
> 
> LOL same haha. limao
> 
> aight imma go get some coffee and stuff i think bc dat cream puff



Times were definitely different, and priorities back then were different. It's cool to see how much has changed, but at the same time I hope some of the past can come back into the music of today. 

I wish Roscoe didn't wake up at 10. I always have to wait for him before I could finish playing dhsjs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

oh yes, sometimes i kinda wished i live during those times bc the collectivism and things were easier at some points..

oh ya i hate that but then i hardly wake up before that irl so xD

is it bad i've been listening to wigwam and luis cilia all afternoon


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh yes, sometimes i kinda wished i live during those times bc the collectivism and things were easier at some points..
> 
> oh ya i hate that but then i hardly wake up before that irl so xD
> 
> is it bad i've been listening to wigwam and luis cilia all afternoon



If they invented a time machine, would you use it? I would want to go back and see how things were like, but I think I'll screw things up. lol!

No, it's not bad at all! Listen to them forever if you want to >u<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

yes.. any day man. yes. hah i'd fit rite in x))

but yeah i guess people think they have everything in terms of rights and possibilities so they don't have anything to really protest against and if they do they do like facebook groups idek. all the salutes to people who i.e help refugees and those things nowadays though.

yes i will .. also i just put on deep purple's child in time WhYYYyy nope nope not breaking the waves again


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes.. any day man. yes. hah i'd fit rite in x))
> 
> but yeah i guess people think they have everything in terms of rights and possibilities so they don't have anything to really protest against and if they do they do like facebook groups idek. all the salutes to people who i.e help refugees and those things nowadays though.
> 
> yes i will .. also i just put on deep purple's child in time WhYYYyy nope nope not breaking the waves again



Well.. There are protests going on, but you're right about it being on social media. The good thing is that large companies are actually listening to feedback and want to improve. And social issues are being brought up time and time again so awareness is always there. It's better than nothing!

lmao just enjoy yourself and play the music to your heart's content


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah but whatever reaches actual attention is people complaining that a site doesn't have like a dislike button idek. Of course there are people doing it IRL but they are pretty much waved off as left rebels or whatever. And of course it's great that people can change regardless but it?s too much focus on where they do it like eg. facebook or whatever rather if they do it offline so to say.. 

and yeahh but i cant really listen to anything that was in the movie "breaking the waves" nowadays cause then i bawl like a little baby crying.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah but whatever reaches actual attention is people complaining that a site doesn't have like a dislike button idek. Of course there are people doing it IRL but they are pretty much waved off as left rebels or whatever. And of course it's great that people can change regardless but it?s too much focus on where they do it like eg. facebook or whatever rather if they do it offline so to say..
> 
> and yeahh but i cant really listen to anything that was in the movie "breaking the waves" nowadays cause then i bawl like a little baby crying.



Yeah.. I understand what you mean. I wish things could change too, but it seems like it will take a lot of time, and many many generations to really reshape the world and how we handle things, how we treat people, even how we protest. I have a feeling the future is bright. ^^

Aww, that's adorable! That movie must mean a lot to you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, I was in general pointing of what issues gets media attention and in this internet age you can probably get the hype up for eating bananas at 4 am... Let's hope.. in the meanwhile and always, never forget the past!

Yes yes it does.. That and the documentary I talked about earlier about Guinea-Bissau are probably the two movies that made the most impact on me.

Also, gonna gobble some oatmeal and then head to the movies(it's where I attend uni so it takes like ~40 minutes and i need to get some tickets as well) so adeus til later 

ooh also this video.. never fails to soothe me:






- - - Post Merge - - -






oh and this beautiful cover of no woman no cry.. . makes ME cry too hard


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah, I was in general pointing of what issues gets media attention and in this internet age you can probably get the hype up for eating bananas at 4 am... Let's hope.. in the meanwhile and always, never forget the past!
> 
> Yes yes it does.. That and the documentary I talked about earlier about Guinea-Bissau are probably the two movies that made the most impact on me.
> 
> ...



You're correct about that. Really unimportant stuff gets attention while real problems are largely brushed over. I am pretty sure the world will be a better place when our generation takes over; we are open minded and we want change. We will get it!

Have a great time at the movies, and enjoy the oatmeal lol! I'll talk to you later


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

By the way, the Luis Cilia video you posted is wonderful. I love the black and white film quality and how he's simply singing while playing his guitar. You can see how much he loves his work. 

And No Woman No Cry is just an amazing song. ;u; I loved it too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> By the way, the Luis Cilia video you posted is wonderful. I love the black and white film quality and how he's simply singing while playing his guitar. You can see how much he loves his work.
> 
> And No Woman No Cry is just an amazing song. ;u; I loved it too



yes me too and his singing and playing is just huhuhu awesome.

yeaaah I prefer Joan to the Bob Marley original..imo.

Also yeah about politics.. like when someone.. like say a lesser-known filmmaker or just a group wants to support.. i.e black people or something they get accused for being left-ish.. but if like Beyonce does some stunt on stage she gets praised just because she has all the money and fame.. like smh appreciate those who actually does something real! (in regards to like everyone thinking her super bowl crap was good)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah I love b&w (35mm i assume or maybe 16mm) corny clips cause they look way more authentic ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes me too and his singing and playing is just huhuhu awesome.
> 
> yeaaah I prefer Joan to original..imo.
> 
> ...



Hm.. I think that those problems are there because lesser known people don't get as much exposure as A-list celebrities. Beyonce is a household name so if she does something, it will be noticed and appreciated/hated right away. Each group will have its supporters. We only hear about the rich and famous because the media focuses on them exclusively. 

It's sad that others are often called left-ish. Support is support regardless of where it comes from


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah of course because she has a name and money and get her time but you wonder if she knows stuff sometimes... and gets attention just because she can say what she wants sort of. And yeah of course but as soon as you show solidarity nowadays you're a commie(which is nothin wrong with as long as you know what it is..). Also I don't know everything about the black panthers(other than i read a bit about them and some some documentaries) but if I were to support them I wouldn't pull a fart on a stupid sports event.. smh

anyways *sends some fanta limao*


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah of course because she has a name and money and get her time but you wonder if she knows stuff sometimes... and gets attention just because she can say what she wants sort of. And yeah of course but as soon as you show solidarity nowadays you're a commie(which is nothin wrong with as long as you know what it is..). Also I don't know everything about the black panthers(other than i read a bit about them and some some documentaries) but if I were to support them I wouldn't pull a fart on a stupid sports event.. smh
> 
> anyways *sends some fanta limao*



I respect your opinion on this.  I don't know enough about this to say anything else, or be anything other than just neutral, but I understand why it's an issue. Things should change

-happily takes lemon fanta-  I never saw these in stores before


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, I mean I could probably crash a super bowl match to shout "viva paigc" or something but I wouldn't use whatever status I had for it other than for solidarity and support purposes.. def. not dancing in a porn dress. And yea for sure they get less media time because everything is $$$$ nowadays sadly..

yeah fair beans, i'm just into politics and history a bit too much sometimes

 you dont have it? you should have all my bottles then!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah, I mean I could probably crash a super bowl match to shout "viva paigc" or something but I wouldn't use whatever status I had for it other than for solidarity and support purposes.. def. not dancing in a porn dress. And yea for sure they get less media time because everything is $$$$ nowadays sadly..
> 
> yeah fair beans, i'm just into politics and history a bit too much sometimes
> 
> you dont have it? you should have all my bottles then!



You're a much more worldly person than I am. I wish I was more into politics so we can have a cool discussion about it honestly. Your perspective on things is admirable and like I said before, it's great when you talk about things you're passionate about. 

Yeah, I've actually never seen a lemon fanta ever. fhsh Noo, keep all your bottles please. Thanks though


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> You're a much more worldly person than I am. I wish I was more into politics so we can have a cool discussion about it honestly. Your perspective on things is admirable and like I said before, it's great when you talk about things you're passionate about.
> 
> Yeah, I've actually never seen a lemon fanta ever. fhsh Noo, keep all your bottles please. Thanks though



Aw, thank you c: Maybe we can one day and we can see each other IRL, listen to Luis Cilia, have a nice discussion and drink fanta limao  Also yeah, people told me I have a good way with words and no one bullied me because of that.. and I can be pretty aggressive with snapping back at people(I'm way calmer nowadays though).

naw, sharing is caring *ships over a truckload*


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Aw, thank you c: Maybe we can one day and we can see each other IRL, listen to Luis Cilia, have a nice discussion and drink fanta limao  Also yeah, people told me I have a good way with words and no one bullied me because of that.. and I can be pretty aggressive with snapping back at people(I'm way calmer nowadays though).
> 
> naw, sharing is caring *ships over a truckload*



No problem! Hanging out irl would be awesome. I imagine that we'll be having conversations for hours like we are now, with real lemons! lol ^-^

-hugs lemon fanta- Being aggressive sometimes is okay. The world is a cruel place and it calls for that kind of reaction from time to time. It shows you have backbone.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

LOL REAL LEMON PARTY I CANT

but yeah i imagine us having lotsa booze and fanta limao and just listening to luis cilia all night yes pls.

oh yeah, someone has to be and stand up for opinions.. like everyone here are so quiet and vanilla opinionated (let alone a few cool guys) it's tragic. and we're way too individualistic in the worst way. and clanking down on women who actually wants body hair or don't want children.. it's like uh idek going back to the 50s sometimes.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> LOL REAL LEMON PARTY I CANT
> 
> but yeah i imagine us having lotsa booze and fanta limao and just listening to luis cilia all night yes pls.
> 
> oh yeah, someone has to be and stand up for opinions.. like everyone here are so quiet and vanilla opinionated (let alone a few cool guys) it's tragic. and we're way too individualistic in the worst way. and clanking down on women who actually wants body hair or don't want children.. it's like uh idek going back to the 50s sometimes.



LMAO NO, NOT REAL LEMON PARTIES. ANYTHING BUT THAT

Well, you will be the one with booze and I'll be the one with a glass of coke or something lol!

I'm sure everyone here has very differing opinions that aren't vanilla at all. Anyone who keeps quiet probably doesn't want to stir up trouble. If a fight breaks out, a mod will usually break it up anyway. It's all to keep the peace, I suppose


----------



## Finnian (Feb 10, 2016)

My best friend convinced me to go to lemonparty.com at school and the graphic design teacher told me not to and I did and then then he just laughed at me and said "told you" and that's when I learned to listen to my elders.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

LOL I KNOW I WAS KIDDING OK XD 

ya probably red wine *sips imaginary glass*

I meant like, in real life not on random forums and also in general. Just because they get fed with eg. magazines and opinions about how a woman should be a lot of people just eats it like anything else. And if you stand up for it you are a commie/feminazi/a-hole you name it. But yea, sometime a bit of trouble can be good rite. At least you stated your opinion and if people are so against it.. well let 'em and time can be wasted on others.

Also huhu I listened to Luis Cilia on the way back home from th emovies and just stared out of the train window and stuff just felt awesome -w- his voice and guitar are like soothing lullabies with a political message you can never forget..


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> LOL I KNOW I WAS KIDDING OK XD
> 
> ya probably red wine *sips imaginary glass*
> 
> ...



LOL I KNOW

What I realized is that people are afraid to be vocal about their opinions if it causes contraversy.. For example, my sister has the strongest opinions of anyone I know. She's loud and aggressive when it comes to things she doesn't like, or social stigmas that screw with what she believes to be true justice. To her family, she will argue for days about these things. But to strangers.. I don't know. She's quiet. She's shy. She doesn't say a sentence out of line.

The people who are brave enough to speak out get backlash. They get hate. It's not right and I wish people were more open to differing opinions, but it's this backlash that scared people like my sister into just.. going along with things and nodding her head to stuff she doesn't really agree with. It's sad. I'm guilty of it too honestly..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> My best friend convinced me to go to lemonparty.com at school and the graphic design teacher told me not to and I did and then then he just laughed at me and said "told you" and that's when I learned to listen to my elders.



Your comment just made my day! I burst out laughing 

I hope you got some eye bleach afterward D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

@Finnian.. omg lol well at least it's not those other holy trinity memes.. (dont google those lol).

@Dae.. yes of course you can be shy .. or the reversal being too loud-mouthed and aggressive. I'm kinda the thing I gladly post or talk to strangers/friends but that's because they are mostly more open.. my family in general is pretty narrow-minded and vanilla about stuff so eh..I'm glad I have all the education and opportunity to read on about stuff. Also my film studies have given me so much knowledge not only about how you held a camera in the early 1900s but also about political issues today and then.

Yes indeed.. well if people have narrow-minded opinions about women's rights then I don't defend that for a nickel but as long as people can argue properly for their thing and doesn't behave like a money grabbing Donald Trump hey I'll have a listen.

(Yes I'm pretty much outspoken left/commie/whatever socialist when it comes to politics you may have guessed.. hah. I believe we should help each other and stand up for stuff. Also I'd gladly give my tax money to the state to get help and free education/healthcare etc).

Also I love how we turned this to some political arena buuuut I always enjoy having lengthy discussions with nice people 

Have some Luis:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Aw, I'm sorry your family is more narrow-minded with a lot of things. My parents are extremely traditional as well, and the amounts of problems this has caused are numerous. Occasionally they say stuff that I don't agree with, like a comment about what women should be and what they should try to achieve in life, but you can't teach a dog new tricks. They were raised in a different time where these things were more 'acceptable?', I guess. 

I'm happy that our generation is so outspoken and wants equality for everyone. I'm sure we'll achieve that someday. 100% sure.

I respect you a lot for speaking out for things you believe in. I hope to be more like you someday.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah and they are all like center-right in their views and can't hear me out for a dollar.. well not that bad but idek they just follow the stream and assumes stuff :/ Well my parents were raised in the 60s and 70s so ya I guess they got their share but doesn't mean good things shall die. Also they like.. assume sht about my sexuality like yes I'm pansexual you can ask that smh.

Oh yes for sure as long as they mean it and go together and don't just sit at facebook or the webs clicking "like" and then leaves it. Also not saying internet is 100% evil, hey I found a lot of old music and great people like you there but sometimes you wish people were more passionate irl as back then.

Well it's like Joan sings there.. "In this bright future, you can't forget the past"

Thank you c: you're too kind really -blush-

hope you liked that luis song when you have time to listen to it c:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Parents should let their kids be themselves. I don't blame your parents for thinking the way they do, nor my own, but if they could let us live without the constant judgement that would be nice. We're not them. They're not us. I hope one day they will be okay with who we are and what values we have, even if they are a lot different. It's all I want really.

Aww, I think you're great too! And true.. it's tough to tell who really means what they say online. Take everything with a grain of salt. Many people are here just to troll around anyway, so don't let them bother you. ^^ 

I'll listen to the song when I get home from work.


----------



## Finnian (Feb 10, 2016)

@Moko
Well, now you know I gotta.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, and they need to learn when to let go and sometimes how they act in front of me, I'm just shaking my head.. sigh. Yeah as I said I respect one's view as long as they are real and they can argue.. hell nothing irks me more than people just going with the stream... like people who actually have the chance to read stuff and not getting brainwashed by their regimes of course and poor countries that's one thing.

Well you really are, honest. You're really nice to talk with.. man I think you proved it more than enough here  And yes of course, I mean sometimes I post around just to mess but I try to balance it, I mean if someone posts a lot of lemon pictures of course I can tease people a bit  Also you share my Luis Cilia fandom... a++++ in my book.

Aye, fair enough <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> @Moko
> Well, now you know I gotta.



please dont look up tubgirl and goatse just dont smh


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

I completely agree with you. Two people can have a worthwhile discussion if they can provide good reasoning with a calm demeanor (and general respect for the opposition). But unfortunately, that usually doesn't happen and we end up seeing a bunch of people squabbling on facebook or in a miscellaneous forum forever. Knowledge is power. A little can go a long way when it comes to being a more well-rounded individual. c:

Ahh, now it's my turn to blush. Thank you so much! You're wonderful, and there's never a dull moment when we chat. I always look forward to talking to you here even though this is technically "just a game thread and we're not supposed to have any conversations".  lmao! You've also taught me a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh yes. I try to keep calm and ignore troll threads because yes it's obvious people post troll topics about lgbtqia+ issues because that's a lot on the agenda nowadays... Yes, education and knowledge is the source of power.. sadly some people turn that into a bad thing rather than share it.

The same.. I love both our less serious discussion about festa do limao and our more serious ones about Luis and politics (yeah that sounded weird in a context but hey he's political rite) De nada.. as you said I have a way with words c:

Same, this is literally the first thing I check because I think we both enjoy it indeed  You're also awesome for listening to all the stuff I post so yes 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I think I had too much fanta limao my eyes are like pinball flippers..


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Whenever a troll pops up, I pull up my chair, grab some popcorn, and read their trainwreck like it was a funny story or something. They can be entertaining at best, and really stupid at worst.

It's always amazing to find a friend you can be both serious and silly with. I'm very lucky to have met you. ^u^ Thanks again! You're too nice ghjnfhj

Oh and sorry about my replies taking forever. I wish I was at home right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Also I think I had too much fanta limao my eyes are like pinball flippers..



lol! Maybe it's the sugar high? I really want some ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah same, haha they are fun to read though 

Same fhfhggf and as I said you like Luis too hh dshjfg you're the best. It's alright I'm a bit busy too c:

Probably  I just need to remember to brush teeth properly ^^'

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lol i tried searching for a cd with luis cilia found some french socialist party blog.. lol not really what i wanted but eh.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah same, haha they are fun to read thou.
> 
> Same fhfhggf and as I said you like Luis too hh dshjfg you're the best. It's alright I'm a bit busy too c:
> 
> ...



Finally back home! I had a rough day.. and I sent you a pm about the new problem that came up. >< Not sure what to do now.

Noo, you're the best! Did the blog mention the CD at all? I'm not sure why that would be in the search result. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

I got it >< Ugh I hope we can talk some other point even if our timezones suck d*** 

Nah, I searched for an album with a french title(with songs in portuguese though) he did during his exile in France and of course I got a crapton of weirdo blogs XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

La Po?sie Portugaise de nos jours et de toujours 2 or something i think the name is so i got a lot of french socialist things popping up


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> I got it >< Ugh I hope we can talk some other point even if our timezones suck d***
> 
> Nah, I searched for an album with a french title(with songs in portuguese though) he did during his exile in France and of course I got a crapton of weirdo blogs XD
> 
> ...



I think we can still exchange a few messages here, but it can't be all day like before. This is a time when I wish the time zones were closer together. 

Ohh, I see. lol that makes sense. Did you ever find the actual album in the search?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah I have to be like this time and earlier if you are up or if i'm up early/late crap. frickle in pie. YES FRICK TIMEZONES

Yeah the info about it though I wanted like a dl or something cause I have the first and third volume of it :/


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah I have to be like this time and earlier if you are up or if i'm up early/late crap. frickle in pie. YES FRICK TIMEZONES
> 
> Yeah the info about it though I wanted like a dl or something cause I have the first and third volume of it :/



The struggles of living so far away from a good friend. Gah; this really sucks. We have a decent amount of time to chat in the morning, I guess ;u;

Sorry if this is a silly question, but what's a dl?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The struggles of living so far away from a good friend. Gah; this really sucks. We have a decent amount of time to chat in the morning, I guess ;u;
> 
> Sorry if this is a silly question, but what's a dl?



YES omg you should get here now ...

download.. yes i know you should buy them and i try do when i can but his records aren't that common imo


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> YES omg you should get here now ...
> 
> download...yes i know you should buy them and i try do when i can but his records aren't that common imo



I wish I could! At work now unfortunately 

It's okay! Sometimes downloading is all you can do even if you want to support the artist by buying their stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I wish I could! At work now unfortunately
> 
> It's okay! Sometimes downloading is all you can do even if you want to support the artist by buying their stuff.



yeah i so want to get like all the vinyls of stuff i collect on my computer but yea some are rare asf and p much non existent or just expensive asf c:

aight, ttyl then


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah i so want to get like all the vinyl of stuff i collect on my computer but yea some are rare asf and p much non existent or just expensive asf c:
> 
> aight, ttyl then



Don't worry! You have your whole life to save up for them. I'm sure you'll get all the vinyls you want for your collection. c:

I'll talk to you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Puffy (Feb 11, 2016)

The power of Nico compels you.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Don't worry! You have your whole life to save up for them. I'm sure you'll get all the vinyls you want for your collection. c:
> 
> I'll talk to you tomorrow morning!



I certainly hope  Just gotta save em dough up!  

Yes, better be on when you're free so you don't get yelled at again! (same goes if i sent you pm dood).

well limao gods will watch over this thread !  -sips fanta limao in honor-


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> I certainly hope  Just gotta save em dough up!
> 
> Yes, better be on when you're free so you don't get yelled at again! (same goes if i sent you pm dood).
> 
> well limao gods will watch over this thread !  -sips fanta limao in honor-



How many vinyls are in your collection right now? 

Yep! I have work again today, but there are usually a lot of opportunities for free time when customers aren't in and we restocked everything already. That's when I visit TBT the most 

This thread will live forever lol!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll go count actually. Quite a few including some nice rarities 

fair beans, just take it easy *hugs* <3 

*sips fanta limao and listen to Luis Cilia*  no regrets


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> I'll go count actually. Quite a few including some nice rarities
> 
> fair beans, just take it easy *hugs* <3
> 
> *sips fanta limao and listen to Luis Cilia*  no regrets



Yay! Take your time.  I've always been curious.

-hugs back- I will! As long as the boss doesn't see me texting literally the whole day I should be good. It was a close call!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

37 if I counted correctly  (some are things that are double lps but i count them as one)  no regrets wasting money them!

C: good, as i wrote reply to possible pms or longer convos when at home yo ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> 37 if I counted correctly  (some are things that are double lps but i count them as one)  no regrets wasting money them!
> 
> C: good, as i wrote reply to possible pms or longer convos when at home yo ^^



That's amazing.  And it's not a waste of money if they're all part of a collection you love. I bet you'll have over 100 eventually!

Oh yeah.. I would, but we already have two seperate conversations going and I always clear out my inbox. There's nothing in there now dhdh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

yea i guess it was only that song with Jose Mario Branco  I sent you but I'll dig it back up  Haha.

Obrigada c: Yeah some are a bit weird because I used to be all into old Japanese stuff some years ago so they are weird asf xD Now if I could find some with Luis Cilia that would be life...

Also I'll go pick up some booze so brb


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> yea i guess it was only that song with Jose Mario Branco  I sent you but I'll dig it back up  Haha.
> 
> Obrigada c: Yeah some are a bit weird because I used to be all into old Japanese stuff some years ago so they are weird asf xD Now if I could find some with Luis Cilia that would be life...
> 
> Also I'll go pick up some booze so brb



Yes, please repost that video! I'll watch it along with the others when there's time. ^^

Aww, I don't think that's weird. It's just a reflection of what you were into back then, like a history recording of your music taste.

lol okay! Have fun


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

I will after I've been to booze store  

Yeah some are good but I bought some really bad rock ones like Lazy and carmen maki's 5x LOL

obrigada.. e viva a festa do limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> I will after I've been to booze store
> 
> Yeah some are good but I bought some really bad rock ones like Lazy and carmen maki's 5x LOL
> 
> obrigada.. e viva a festa do limao



lmao you'll be having a fun time today! I've never had any kind of booze. The closest thing would be those wine-filled chocolates. They were digusting and I spit them out. xD

No music is 'bad' imo but people change and so do their preferences.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

yes tbt is x10 more fun posting when drank.. limao xD

no it's not but some of that old metal is cringey to me nowadays lol 






- - - Post Merge - - -

also most wine/booze candy taste crap tbh, you gotta taste some fine strong wine or beer imo


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes tbt is x10 more fun posting when drank.. limao xD
> 
> no it's not but some of that old metal is cringey to me nowadays lol
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can imagine! At least you still sound like yourself when you're drinking. Some people I know seem to completely change personalities

lmao! I doubt I'll try them anytime soon, but there's definitely no way I'm having those chocolates again. Blechh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah I am.. I can be like really giggly and high but that's it lol. and yeah it's like my mom she gets really annoying and puppyeyes and tells me not to drink.. like yeah i know how much i had tyvm and i'm not more annoying than you.






^some other goodies from the dude

and yeah booze chocolate are crapass ugh dont try em xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Ugh, I have to go to work now.

I'll talk to you later, Moko!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Ugh, I have to go to work now.
> 
> This thread will hibernate until I come back lol ;u; I'll talk to you later, Moko!



eh de nada, ttyl *hugs * C:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> eh de nada, ttyl *hugs * C:



-hugs- Goodbye for now ^u^/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> -hugs- Goodbye for now ^u^/



adeus.. til later *hugs*

viva a festa do limao.. e pera xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

yes.. yes yes so good


----------



## kelpy (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes.. yes yes so good



That picture before you click on the video does not make me wanna click on that video.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Joan Baez? what's wrong with her? uh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

-bops thread with hammer-


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

viva a festa do limao! XD

srsly why do i know how to say that in portuguese it's so useful q_q


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

Because you want to spread the news of lemon parties with another language? (lol I'm just kidding)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Because you want to spread the news of lemon parties with another language? (lol I'm just kidding)



LOL idek if it should be "do" or "de" though 

yeah cause that's good to spread watching old asian men woohoo xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

naaaaaoo :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahaha Luis wins


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

NOOOOOPE EUROPE WINS!!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Noo, itsa me


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

NAOOOOOO


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey haha xp


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

The lemons win


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

viva a festa de limao!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

LEMONS ARE DEADLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

No, they're nice!

See how happy he is?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

must....stop...the... lemon apocalypse...


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

nao.. nao nao .. lemons are the best!

viva a festa de limao!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 13, 2016)

"VIVA LA FESTAVALE" ~Pave


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

naoo.... limao


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

SURPRISE....LEMONS!!!!!...you thought you would defeat meeee!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Lemons vs dawsoncreek..
Who will win???

Find out next time on Dragonball Z!


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

Wait, don't we all win at one point?


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 14, 2016)

no because i win


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

happy valentine's

ayy limao


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 14, 2016)

I win MUAHA

oh and Happy Valentines Day~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

n?o : >


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day! <3


----------



## teshima (Feb 14, 2016)

nyeh heh heh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

bom dia :3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

ayyy via limao xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

The lemons wish you a Happy Valentine's Day too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The lemons wish you a Happy Valentine's Day too



obrigada e viva a festa de limao!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

woohoo


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 14, 2016)

ye


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Victory is mine


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

keep truckin bruh


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 14, 2016)

i'm allergic to lemon juice, i need some first lemonaid


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

viva a festa de limao


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm gonna defeat Dialga this time.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 14, 2016)

Why do you mock me Valentine's Day?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

i'm tempted to name one of my dergs fidel lol xD


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 14, 2016)

ya


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

Hoi


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 14, 2016)

I guess i'll binge watch Charmed...but only the seasons with Shannen Doherty.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

hppy valenteen day


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 14, 2016)

The new roses are so perfect I want 500 of them on my collectibles


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

be my friend


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

lol!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

viva a festa de limao


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

credits are annoying ugh

especially when you can't skip 'em


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

r00d


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

im naming the credits travis


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

I win


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't think ur ready 4 this jelly


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

WHAT THE FRICK IS WRONG WITH YOU FRICKS


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 15, 2016)

I win yay!


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

nuh


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

Shake Shake Shake 
Shake Shake Shake 
Shake that booty (Shake that booty)


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

when u see the booty


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 15, 2016)

Boooooooooom


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

nu


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

BOLSSSSSSSSSSS ;=;


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

neeee


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

Lubbock ;=;


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

woooooo
party time your favorite noodle's here


----------



## piichinu (Feb 15, 2016)

ew


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

wew


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

wooo ayy limao


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

KAMEHAMEHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see ya Vegeta!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

huehuehue


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

No more Gravity Falls....I feel so empty inside..kinda like when Teen Titans was ripped away from me


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

the fuq? ahhaa.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

SIGH.......................


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 16, 2016)

this is the only thing I'm going to post in this thread from now on.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess I'll go wash my face and put a moisturizer on...I've only been putting it off for the last 3 hours


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

Greg is staring at the wall.. I should probably move him.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

now Greg is looking at me. I should probably move him again.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Tell Greg I said hi


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Tell Greg I said hi



*Greg turns to the screen and watches me type*
Greg says nothing, because he can't.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

lol that's cute. Is he your pet? c:


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> lol that's cute. Is he your pet? c:



Greg is my alpaca..
Statue. He's my alpaca statue.


Spoiler:  












Looks similar to this. Too lazy to plug my phone into my pc and get the real photos rn.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Woah.. That statue is standing so magestically. Tell Greg that he's awesome 

I want one too


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Woah.. That statue is standing so magestically. Tell Greg that he's awesome
> 
> I want one too



Got it at a really cool store. They employ people in less developed places by having them make these cool little knick knacks for money.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Got it at a really cool store. They employ people in less developed places by having them make these cool little knick knacks for money.



That's wonderful! They did a great job on Greg there. Very impressive for something completely handmade.

And if Greg ever wants a girlfriend, you can go back there and find him one


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> That's wonderful! They did a great job on Greg there. Very impressive for something completely handmade.
> 
> And if Greg ever wants a girlfriend, you can go back there and find him one



Lol, yeah. They cost like 20 bucks, though. It's worth it, I'm helping someone who needs the money and the alpaca statue actually has real alpaca fur.

so soft


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Lol, yeah. They cost like 20 bucks, though. It's worth it, I'm helping someone who needs the money and the alpaca statue actually has real alpaca fur.
> 
> so soft



Yeah, you made a great purchase. I wish I could go to the store and buy one myself. 

Pet Greg for me please. lol!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yeah, you made a great purchase. I wish I could go to the store and buy one myself.
> 
> Pet Greg for me please. lol!



Done. Greg appreciates your kindness.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

pet Greg from me too that thing looks badass.

e.. viva a festa de limao!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## alesha (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like I won


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)

,


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

viva a festa de limao


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

lel be glad its not the donald trump one


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)

,


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

lollllll ayyy


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 17, 2016)

i win

also this is my 666th post, and now i am never posting again so i can keep it this way


----------



## piichinu (Feb 17, 2016)

kot should lock this thread


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 17, 2016)

he should


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)

,


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


>



im dying send help llololol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

LOL we must give each gyroid their own lemon ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> LOL we must give each gyroid their own lemon ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



omg im dying XD


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

viva a festa de limao  or something my portuguese sucks


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

je suis est lemon


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

All hail the lemon lord


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

jeg er en sitron

lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> All hail the lemon lord



i approve

ayy limao


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

JE SUIS LEMON SEIGNEUR!

lemon army assemble
.............
| |
| |
| |
| |
...||...

*lemons line up with those green army hats on*


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

omg this is it..

The lemon apocalypse has begun


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

It's time to set off the nuclear lemon bomb.
The code is 123
The bomb is now heading towards Lemonville, Lemonland.

Lemonville lines up its soldiers, ready to head into Lemoncity to attack back.

     
     
     


UPDATE

BREAKING NEWS
LEMON ARMY ATTACK ENDS BADLY: SOLDIERS WOUNDED
View attachment 165019View attachment 165019View attachment 165019


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

LOL I ALMOST SPIT OUT MY DRINK

The sad lemons with the MS paint blood.. I love you for making those omfg


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> LOL I ALMOST SPIT OUT MY DRINK
> 
> The sad lemons with the MS paint blood.. I love you for making those omfg



<3
#shipped


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> <3
> #shipped



<3 my new OTP


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

WARNING! BREAKING NEWS:
Lemoncity citizens are encouraged to stay inside their homes in order to avoid being hurt by invading Lemonville troops.
3 Lemon deaths currently recorded. 
WARNING. These photos may be disturbing. Please, excuse your children from the room.

View attachment 165026
View attachment 165026


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

dae min x moko x limao x everyone here

 i kinda want to draw a cuban lemon here lol

omg there is a place here named lemon bar here im dying

SORRY NOT SORRY LOOK AT THIS BRILLIANT CUBAN LEMON:

View attachment 165027

- - - Post Merge - - -

(yes totally not made it into che lol)


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> dae min x moko x limao x everyone here
> 
> i kinda want to draw a cuban lemon here lol
> 
> ...



I love this

Pasta-approved.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

it's our beloved comrade che guevara in lemon form let's continue the lemon revolution against tbt imperialism


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

View attachment 165028

lemon-sonic


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

the fuq m8 get that thing away


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

the lemon war continues
View attachment 165029
*pew pew*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

lets pew pew the tbt imperialism


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

View attachment 165030

pew pew


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Lemon Guevara approves


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 17, 2016)

shut up


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> shut up



gtfo ur boring


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

I awoke from a long MIA for this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

welcome back? xD


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> gtfo ur boring



muff


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

ya u wanna eat???


----------



## piichinu (Feb 17, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> muff



what does this mean


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

marusu said:


> what does this mean



crotch/vagina/whatever


----------



## piichinu (Feb 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> crotch/vagina/whatever



oh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

omg lol.. this is way too fun lool


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

I learned something new today. Being on the Internet is always fun my friend.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> I learned something new today. Being on the Internet is always fun my friend.



concordo lol...


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

well that conversation changed.
The lemons will go on..
After the party poopers leave.
jk


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

cuban lemons always


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

But what if they leave poop after they leave? What then? WHO WILL CLEAN ONCE THEY HAVE GONE??


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

uhhh use paper ... limao 

also this guy is so cool


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

look at those lazy eyes dood


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 17, 2016)

lim?n


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

May I ask, what is with the lim?ns?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Is there a secret cult that I'm not a part of?!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> Is there a secret cult that I'm not a part of?!



kinda


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, hello there!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm  sorry  I  can't   understand  your  accent


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

These lemons are overtaking the thread!!...


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

You know what they say..

EVERY
VILLAIN
IS
LEMONS 

OTHERWISE KNOWN AS EVIILLL


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

That explains so many things in life...


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

lol!

Well in all seriousness, I'm not sure why the lemons are everywhere. It just kinda happened


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

But what came first?! The  or the  seed o-o.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

The answer is clearly 

This  is more of a  than the other


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

I beg to differ. That  does not  more than . If you look closely at  you'll realize that  is simply  being a .


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

r u whack or on crak


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Definitely on  right now.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

crac


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Whew, no more lemons.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> Is there a secret cult that I'm not a part of?!



Yes
The lemon army
Dae min Moko and me. It's official now


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Yes
> The lemon army
> Dae min Moko and me. It's official now



Oh...well, I guess I could always be a tomato or watermelon.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Yes
> The lemon army
> Dae min Moko and me. It's official now



Yep. <3

And Greg is our mascot even though he's not a


----------



## milkyi (Feb 17, 2016)

you'll be my american boy~


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yep. <3
> 
> And Greg is our mascot even though he's not a



Lol someone should draw a banner for the s


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> Lol someone should draw a banner for the s



Working on it.
I think I'mma make a thread for us too

edit:
View attachment 165064


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Working on it.
> I think I'mma make a thread for us too
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh please share the banner when you finish it


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Working on it.
> I think I'mma make a thread for us too
> 
> edit:
> View attachment 165064



yea yes yes yes this si beautiful i approve +1000

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> Definitely on  right now.



same i had limao fanta last night which was a really good idea.. no..


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

viva a festa de limao ~


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

i know u like it


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Working on it.
> I think I'mma make a thread for us too
> 
> edit:
> View attachment 165064



THIS IS SO AWESOME.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

what's with the king though i thought we were equals in the struggle


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> same i had limao fanta last night which was a really good idea.. no..



My boyfriend doesn't let me have the fanta *cries* I only get some when we go eat at a fast food place (if they have it).



Pasta said:


> Working on it.
> I think I'mma make a thread for us too
> 
> edit:
> View attachment 165064



 approves of this!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

your boyfriend is bad join the revolution of lemons


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Yay lemons!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> what's with the king though i thought we were equals in the struggle



shhh it's ok
we have to have someone who makes the plans and banners and stuff, right? That's me now.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)

,


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pasta said:


> shhh it's ok
> we have to have someone who makes the plans and banners and stuff, right? That's me now.



nah actually i am the lemon lord and master but psht i'd rather be a hippie artist anyways


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> shhh it's ok
> we have to have someone who makes the plans and banners and stuff, right? That's me now.



And you have done a wonderful job

The banner is perfect!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> nah actually i am the lemon lord and master but psht i'd rather be a hippie artist anyways



 All hail Moko, the lemon lord


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

ayy limao, imo pasta we can share the artist job


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

Sometimes I look at the mirror and wonder why my hair is so dang hard to style...and then I think of that one poem where it wasnt the hair but the person's head that was shaped oddly. It would explain why the back portion of my hair is always flat. I have a flat spot back there 0-0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, long live s


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

viva a festa de limao!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

omg cant stop laughing LOL


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

that was not a good idea named some drink limon party lol XD


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg cant stop laughing LOL



LMAO

I should totally get some of that Lemon Party. It looks delicious ;D


----------



## milkyi (Feb 18, 2016)

do you like my cookies their made just for you. A little bit of sugar but lots of poison too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> LMAO
> 
> I should totally get some of that Lemon Party. It looks delicious ;D



oh yes i'll try find it if we have it here omg lol..


----------



## Megan. (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2016)

sing you a lullaby where you die at the end


----------



## Megan. (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## teto (Feb 19, 2016)

i win


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i win





Moko said:


> omg cant stop laughing LOL



OMG LOL. Someone knew the rise of the s would happen and created this party drink haha. 



Delishush said:


> i win



Then the question becomes, what do you win? A  perhaps??


----------



## milkyi (Feb 20, 2016)

This is getting so intense


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 20, 2016)

AKAME GA KILL! HAS KILLED ME. MAYBE THAT'S WHY IT HAD 'KILL!' IN THE TITLE.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2016)

Dae Min said:


>


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


>


----------



## milkyi (Feb 20, 2016)

<3


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 20, 2016)

<33


----------



## Espurr (Feb 20, 2016)

The Neverending Game of Neverending-ness


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2016)

Willow
totallylookslike.com




Perfect Janken


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 20, 2016)

Not enough  on this page.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> Not enough  on this page.



Yeah, let's fix that!


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

idk what's better, the lemon from tbt or the shifty from acc

also when you give the lemon feet it looks like kirby lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> idk what's better, the lemon from tbt or the shifty from acc
> 
> also when you give the lemon feet it looks like kirby lol
> 
> View attachment 165324



omfg Kirby lemon is so cute! 

It needs to be a plushie asap so I can hug it. ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

View attachment 165333

lemon lord and master and pro lemon artist is back ayyy limao


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

<3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> View attachment 165333
> 
> lemon lord and master and pro lemon artist is back ayyy limao



  Welcome back!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeega


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Welcome back!



muito obrigada!
e viva a festa de limao!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

MINOY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

true perfection


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> View attachment 165352
> 
> true perfection



ALL HAIL THE LEMON PUNS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

lemon party

- - - Post Merge - - -






looks like some booze lmao


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> lemon party
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love that drawing. It's what lemon parties should be <3

LOL why is it even called that?? These lemon people need to google names first before they stick with them... Once they see the meme, they will realize they made a horrible mistake D8


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

yes why do you name a booze "limon party" LOL


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

500th post in this thread. <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> 500th post in this thread. <3



Wow, that's awesome


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Wow, that's awesome



Haha thanks. I think I've officially earned the title queen of this thread.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Haha thanks. I think I've officially earned the title queen of this thread.



Yes, you did! ..Your Highness. -bows down to you-


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yes, you did! ..Your Highness. -bows down to you-



Thank you. <33

WE WILL LET THE LEMONS PREVAIL.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Thank you. <33
> 
> WE WILL LET THE LEMONS PREVAIL.



YES, THE LEMONS SHALL TAKE OVER.

First, this thread

Then..... the world


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> YES, THE LEMONS SHALL TAKE OVER.
> 
> First, this thread
> 
> Then..... the world



I will assemble a lemon army, that will not use violence, unless provoked. They shall help us with our mission to let the lemons take over the world. The only violence that the lemons shall make will be throwing themselves lightly at the ones who provoke them.

This is going to be amazing.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I will assemble a lemon army, that will not use violence, unless provoked. They shall help us with our mission to let the lemons take over the world. The only violence that the lemons shall make will be throwing themselves lightly at the ones who provoke them.
> 
> This is going to be amazing.



Our passive aggressive lemons will be both effective and delicious. This plan is perfect!

Oh and.. are we allowed to use our lemon soldiers to make lemonade? Taking over the world makes people thirsty LOL


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Our passive aggressive lemons will be both effective and delicious. This plan is perfect!
> 
> Oh and.. are we allowed to use our lemon soldiers to make lemonade? Taking over the world makes people thirsty LOL



Yes it is, I'm quite proud of myself for coming up with it actually. So simple, yet so affective.

Of course! I'm sure a few lemon soldiers wouldn't mind sacrificing themselves for the greater good as lemonade.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh my God... My post isn't making them change the subject...! I have to do something...

YOU WILL HAVE A BAD TIME IF YOU DON'T SHUT UP ABOUT LEMONS!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Yes it is, I'm quite proud of myself for coming up with it actually. So simple, yet so affective.
> 
> Of course! I'm sure a few lemon soldiers wouldn't mind sacrificing themselves for the greater good as lemonade.



Yes, you should be proud. You are the Queen of the thread, which is now successfully taken over by lemons, so that also means you are the Queen of the Lemons too. Moko is the Lemon Lord. Pasta is the Lemon King. And I am.. uh.. Well, I'm still working on my own title. lol!

-makes 2 glasses of lemonade- Sorry s.. You are lost, but not forgotten.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yes, you should be proud. You are the Queen of the thread, which is now successfully taken over by lemons, so that also means you are the Queen of the Lemons too. Moko is the Lemon Lord. Pasta is the Lemon King. And I am.. uh.. Well, I'm still working on my own title. lol!
> 
> -makes 2 glasses of lemonade- Sorry s.. You are lost, but not forgotten.



//makes two little graves for the 's

You brave soldiers. Ah, those titles are most formidable for us.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

lemons hugging

lemon friendship <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> //makes two little graves for the 's
> 
> You brave soldiers. Ah, those titles are most formidable for us.



-gives you a glass of lemonade- For you, Your Highness. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariicarky said:


> View attachment 165389
> 
> lemons hugging
> 
> lemon friendship <3



This is so cute.. Did you draw these yourself? <3


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> -gives you a glass of lemonade- For you, Your Highness.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you, my dear.

//sips on the lemonade


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> This is so cute.. Did you draw these yourself? <3



Yep! <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Thank you, my dear.
> 
> //sips on the lemonade



You're very welcome. ^^ Cheers! -lifts glass and clanks it against yours- 

lol I have so much fun on this thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariicarky said:


> Yep! <3



You are now the official Lemon Artist! I love all your doodles. They make me smile every time >u<


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> You're very welcome. ^^ Cheers! -lifts glass and clanks it against yours-
> 
> lol I have so much fun on this thread
> 
> ...



//clinks glass against yours as well.

To the lemons!

I have a lot of fun in this thread too.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> You are now the official Lemon Artist! I love all your doodles. They make me smile every time >u<



Thanks! x3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> //clinks glass against yours as well.
> 
> To the lemons!
> 
> I have a lot of fun in this thread too.



Do you know about lemon parties? (lmao please don't google it if you don't know)

All this makes me want to drink lemonade irl.. but sadly my fridge doesn't have any. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariicarky said:


> Thanks! x3



<3


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Do you know about lemon parties? (lmao please don't google it if you don't know)
> 
> All this makes me want to drink lemonade irl.. but sadly my fridge doesn't have any. D:



I think... I've heard of them before.

Same, it tastes salty and sweet at the same time to me, which is perfection.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I think... I've heard of them before.
> 
> Same, it tastes salty and sweet at the same time to me, which is perfection.



Okay, so you heard of them, but don't know exactly what they are. That's great! Moko told me the truth about them and I've never been the same. Why does the internet have to ruin everything 

Do you like pink lemonade? c:


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Okay, so you heard of them, but don't know exactly what they are. That's great! Moko told me the truth about them and I've never been the same. Why does the internet have to ruin everything
> 
> Do you like pink lemonade? c:



Oh my god... I just looked it up for a memory refresher and I'm scarred for life. Don't look up tubgirl or goatse either, seems like it goes hand and hand with lemon party.

Yep! One of my favorites actually.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Oh my god... I just looked it up for a memory refresher and I'm scarred for life. Don't look up tubgirl or goatse either, seems like it goes hand and hand with lemon party.
> 
> Yep! One of my favorites actually.



NOOO why did you look it up? lol now we're both scarred for life... And yeah, I'm never looking up those two other things. I learned my lesson!







This kid was me back when I was still young and innocent (aka like last month)


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> NOOO why did you look it up? lol now we're both scarred for life... And yeah, I'm never looking up those two other things. I learned my lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm dead. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

*pokes everyone with stick* i'm lord and lemon master of this thread also the pro artist lemme just doodle something o;

- - - Post Merge - - -

FEAR MA ARTIST REVOLUTION SKILLS  *CACKLE*

View attachment 165408


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey xp


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

's welcome you!


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 22, 2016)

Heyyyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 165415

more awesome art

- - - Post Merge - - -

@cherrii lemonparty, goatse and tubgirl are the holy trinity of internet memes so yes DONT GOOGLE THOSE lol


----------



## milkyi (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> View attachment 165415
> 
> more awesome art
> 
> ...



Lmfao that's why when I looked up Lemonparty on urban dictionary I looked up the others. I almost died. x'DDD 

Also nice lemon art!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

I just want lemon parties to be nice, g-rated parties about the joys of lemons. ;n; Is that so much to ask? LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



You got mail! said:


> Heyyyyy



Hi!  -gives you a lemon-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

no m-rated lemon parties are so much more fun 

also ill go doodle more lemon art, thanks guys


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> no m-rated lemon parties are so much more fun
> 
> also ill go doodle more lemon art, thanks guys



LOL

Yay, I love your lemon art! 

Cariicarky is also a wonderful lemon artist. <3 She drew a Kirby lemon and hugging lemons omg. I hope you saw them!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 165416

here ya go XD

the hugging ones? yes they were good but i like my sloppy ones cause they are a bit mocking XD

meu deus do i really need to doodle 24*7 to be a pro lemon artist here again -pokes-

also no one is queen here smh let's all be equal hippies


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 165418

seriously i kinda want to be a pro artist now irl haha i could do satirical shizz mango.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 165424

^lol


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

enjoy my marvelous lemon art yo XD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> View attachment 165424
> 
> ^lol



LOL out of all of them, this is my favorite!

Are they having a meeting? Why is the leader lemon dude so angry?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

yea the last one was a pun and yea they are 

partido is political party in portuguese and festa is party as in (birthday) party so yeah xD

idk he wants revolution xD


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

omg mega xD


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2016)

;D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

also doing some more doodles this is way too fun


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> also doing some more doodles this is way too fun



Yus, we need moar lemon doodles


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

doing one as we speak ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 165440


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> doing one as we speak ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 165440



The lemon revolution begins

Moko, you should make a comic with these.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 22, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The lemon revolution begins
> 
> Moko, you should make a comic with these.



YASSS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

yes i totally should.. hmm might be a fun project actually 

ayyy limao


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes i totally should.. hmm might be a fun project actually
> 
> ayyy limao



that'll be so awesome


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

hey dudes


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

aixoo said:


> hey dudes



Hey!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm winning


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

frick


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

what a lemon party should look like:




edit: aw man it won't show it as a gif

here's the gif URL: http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation...gMBa0j6BUayCDgCbmc1ObB&file=output_PLY4ZU.gif


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> what a lemon party should look like:
> 
> View attachment 165468
> 
> ...



This is so perfect, I am crying tears of joy. 8u8 -sniffles, blows nose on lemon-


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> This is so perfect, I am crying tears of joy. 8u8 -sniffles, blows nose on lemon-



aw thank you so much :'3 that lemon should be honored to have your nose blown on it


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> aw thank you so much :'3 that lemon should be honored to have your nose blown on it



You're very welcome! Your adorable lemon doodles are my favorites <3

Do you like to draw in general?


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> You're very welcome! Your adorable lemon doodles are my favorites <3
> 
> Do you like to draw in general?



Yep! I've made lots of characters and I want to be an animator when I'm an adult. :3 And thanks! <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> Yep! I've made lots of characters and I want to be an animator when I'm an adult. :3 And thanks! <3



From what I've seen, you're awesome! Your style is crazy cute and there's tons of potential for greatness. 

Thank you for drawing so many lemons for the lemon army


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

-cackle- comic is in good progress, just a fwe panels left so I should have it up later!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

im dying


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

ALL THE LEMONS omg lol


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

hippies ftw


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

^the **** m8? ANYWAYS GUESS WHAT LEMON COMIC IS DONE  woo woo lemme know if i should do a continuation lol..






no offense to anyone portuguese or lemonkin but i freaking love this.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)

You no like?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^the **** m8? ANYWAYS GUESS WHAT LEMON COMIC IS DONE  woo woo lemme know if i should do a continuation lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so awesome! (even though I don't understand what they're saying lol )

I never knew the lemons could get so angry. Some ****s about to go down

- - - Post Merge - - -



Megatastic said:


>



LOL this would be the main character of some Dreamworks lemon movie


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)

Haha xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

This thread makes me want lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol I can translate it for you if you want it just made the most sense doing it in portuguese XD


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)

#TeamLime


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

**** lime

first panel: -dancing-  *whyyy*
2nd: [next day/morning]
3rd: "dead to the lemon!" "yes"
4th [next morning/day] "lololol" "noooo"
5th: dominance....
6th... and revolution!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

omg get our u traitor!!!

VIVA LIMAO!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)

Never!!!11


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

**** u m8


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

I want a pepsi but I'm too lazy to go downstairs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

ayyyy limao

-sips whiskey-


----------



## Esphas (Feb 23, 2016)

yikes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

ayyyyyy limao

also wb lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> #TeamLime



GASP!!11 OUR NEMESIS IS HERE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> **** lime
> 
> first panel: -dancing-  *whyyy*
> 2nd: [next day/morning]
> ...



Thank you for translating <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

de nada

OMG DIE TO THE FAKE LIME BAND


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada
> 
> OMG DIE TO THE FAKE LIME BAND



I feel you, stick figure dude


----------



## Esphas (Feb 23, 2016)

this thread was a MISTAKE


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Esphas said:


> this thread was a MISTAKE



nooo its been awesome stfu hahahaha


----------



## milkyi (Feb 23, 2016)

Esphas said:


> this thread was a MISTAKE



you're the only mistake I know 

sorry i really am


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

reposting the comic here cause peopl are lazy 






also yes the grammar is supposed to be broken lol...


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

Moko said:


>



i'm dying

also where do you gather the bravery to find these images? aren't they surrounded by pictures of an actual lemon party?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> i'm dying
> 
> also where do you gather the bravery to find these images? aren't they surrounded by pictures of an actual lemon party?



I think if you dig enough, most are censored by donald trump head, considerate lemons or just people drew clothing on them lol. also you get a bunch of 30 rock and random memes as well.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> I think if you dig enough, most are censored by donald trump head, considerate lemons or just people drew clothing on them lol. also you get a bunch of 30 rock and random memes as well.



ah ok, also i loved your comic so much it made me super happy x3 http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation...yjtKONL9Xmrg1dMQdEo95N&file=output_LyBC9w.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

awww obrigada c: e freaking kawaii lemon gif


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> ah ok, also i loved your comic so much it made me super happy x3 http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation...yjtKONL9Xmrg1dMQdEo95N&file=output_LyBC9w.gif



The cuteness.. it's too much!

Your lemon drawings seriously need to be plushies. I will order 99 of each


----------



## milkyi (Feb 23, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> ah ok, also i loved your comic so much it made me super happy x3 http://gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation...yjtKONL9Xmrg1dMQdEo95N&file=output_LyBC9w.gif



so much cuteness ;O;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

View attachment 165522

bruh <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i should totally publish all my stupid lemon comics XD but people would probably go wtf haha xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

If you draw enough lemon comics for a whole book, then why not try to publish them? 

I've seen weirder books, like the one called 'How to Punch a Dolphin in the Mouth'. It's funny and had tons of drawings in it too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

Totally <3 I will!

Also that pic of Sergio.. like just want to squish him -w-

- - - Post Merge - - -

also omg all these fake limon bands whats the deal?


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

every
villain
is


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> every
> villain
> is
> 
> View attachment 165559



OTHERWISE KNOWN AS


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> View attachment 165561



lol! 

This is completely random but.. How did Candace end up red with a bag over her head?


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

She was allergic to something and didn't want Jeremy to see her, I think. I don't really remember the episode that much lol.


----------



## Zura (Feb 24, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> OTHERWISE KNOWN AS



We're not all "evil" hmm. Us villains are so misunderstood, just because I turned the princess to stone and tried to kill some kid with a bird dosnt necessarily mean I'm evil :/.

BTW a mod should post and close this thread (best way to win?)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> She was allergic to something and didn't want Jeremy to see her, I think. I don't really remember the episode that much lol.



Ohh

Thanks for explaining. I would have never guessed that


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

then i win *gets mod*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> Ohh
> 
> Thanks for explaining. I would have never guessed that



no prob :3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Vaati said:


> We're not all "evil" hmm. Us villains are misunderstood.
> 
> BTW a mod should post and close this thread (best way to win?)



But if we close the thread, where will all the lemons go? D8 

And you're right. A lot of villains aren't fully 'evil' at all. They have redeeming qualities too


----------



## Zura (Feb 24, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> But if we close the thread, where will all the lemons go? D8
> 
> And you're right. A lot of villains aren't fully 'evil' at all. They have redeeming qualities too



I make a mean salad,  does that help?


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 24, 2016)

Vaati said:


> I make a mean salad,  does that help?



I can make a brito to go with that salad of you'res.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Vaati said:


> I make a mean salad,  does that help?



Sure! What kind of salad?


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

HOI


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

aixoo said:


> HOI



Hi! OuO


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2016)

blah blah blah


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Zura (Feb 24, 2016)

Edward Elric said:


> I can make a brito to go with that salad of you'res.



Ah thanks, I can always count on a fellow magician to help


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

=


----------



## Zura (Feb 24, 2016)

“When life gives you *lemons*, don’t make *lemonade*. Make life take the *lemons* back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn *lemons*, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson *lemons*! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the *lemons*! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible *lemon* that burns your house down!” -Cave Johnson


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Vaati said:


> “When life gives you *lemons*, don’t make *lemonade*. Make life take the *lemons* back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn *lemons*, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson *lemons*! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the *lemons*! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible *lemon* that burns your house down!” -Cave Johnson



I need to frame this quote and put it on my wall. It's beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> =



 +  =


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

VAATI OMG HIIIII

also making that epic musician slaying zombies doodle in a bit just need to jav breakfast @@


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> VAATI OMG HIIIII
> 
> also making that epic musician slaying zombies doodle in a bit just need to jav breakfast @@



Can't wait to see it!

I hope the zombies won't look too terrifying. ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

;d yay!

and no i wont haha i cant draw that good


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> ;d yay!
> 
> and no i wont haha i cant draw that good



Nuu, I love all your doodles!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

awwwwwawaaw obrigada c:

yeah omg jose mario branco is so cute right meow though i cant draw accordions any good ahha!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> awwwwwawaaw obrigada c:
> 
> yeah omg jose mario branco is so cute right meow though i cant draw accordions any good ahha!



No problem <3 Take your time! It doesn't have to be super perfect.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

it's not gonna be but it's so fun send help xD


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> VAATI OMG HIIIII
> 
> also making that epic musician slaying zombies doodle in a bit just need to jav breakfast @@



Hey how you been? It's been awhile.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> it's not gonna be but it's so fun send help xD



lol imperfection is true perfection!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

^i approve



- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Hey how you been? It's been awhile.



ayy all good.. you?

also dat popsicle makes you rich just saying lol....


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^i approve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really xD I've been gone  so long that my simple collectable become extremely expensive lol

I've been doing well,  on the 14th I turned 17 and decided to check up on my hommies!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

lol yeah because of that team/club popsicle haha..

cool i missed you man from the ol' days... wb!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

hello


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> hello



Hi ^^


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been up for a long,
long,
long, time
so tired


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

im going crazy.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

snoozit said:


> im going crazy.



yeah
me too


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I've been up for a long,
> long,
> long, time
> so tired



Aww, please go to sleep soon. ;; Did you stay up all night?


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm the winner lol .


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Aww, please go to sleep soon. ;; Did you stay up all night?



lol I woke up at like...
6 pm yesterday


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> lol I woke up at like...
> 6 pm yesterday



omfg, Pasta. The bed misses you. I hear it calling your name lmao

(You remind me of my sister. She's nocturnal and wakes up at like 7 pm sometimes.)


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> omfg, Pasta. The bed misses you. I hear it calling your name lmao
> 
> (You remind me of my sister. She's nocturnal and wakes up at like 7 pm sometimes.)



lol
I actually did try sleeping but my brain was not flicking the sleep switch, i guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> lol
> I actually did try sleeping but my brain was not flicking the sleep switch, i guess.



Hm.. 

Do you have any books? For me, reading in bed makes me sleepy immediately. lol maybe it could work for you too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

lol nice still on that youtube fausto.. .xD


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Hm..
> 
> Do you have any books? For me, reading in bed makes me sleepy immediately. lol maybe it could work for you too



I actually might try that, thanks.
I think I am gonna lay down right now..
night.
or
afternoon..?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

yes books or maybe tea if you can drink that.. i cant really so ..lol


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

When I need rest I usaly just close my eyes and imagine myself walking around in a familiar location. I usaly fall asleep in around 5-10mins


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I actually might try that, thanks.
> I think I am gonna lay down right now..
> night.
> or
> afternoon..?



Have a good... afternoon! Yeah, we'll go with that. 

Sleep well! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

bruh


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

hope you sleep well like this lemon



<3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> hope you sleep well like this lemon
> 
> View attachment 165599
> 
> <3



OH NO LEMON PARTY

what

omg noo

*dies*


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

no omg i just realized how much it looks like that i'm so sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

yes the third lemon ran away crying from.. doing that


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> hope you sleep well like this lemon
> 
> View attachment 165599
> 
> <3



A LEMON USING A LEMON PILLOW ON A LEMON BED <3 

My life is complete


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> A LEMON USING A LEMON PILLOW ON A LEMON BED <3
> 
> My life is complete



Haha did you see what i did to the sleeping lemon


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

yes you ruined the lemon party get out


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes you ruined the lemon party get out



I'm sorry i just like lemons and you know what  
I saved all of you form the evil lemons taking over you're mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

psht save us from the limes lemons r cool


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> psht save us from the limes lemons r cool



LOL The evil limes must be stopped


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

bad limes


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> bad limes
> 
> View attachment 165604



OH NO

THE LIMES ARE TOO CUTE

I can't destroy them now ;;


----------



## rebornking (Feb 25, 2016)

I don t understand the rules fo this game XD,what we win?how to win?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

KILL THE LIMES THEY ARE EVIL FAKE LIMON BANDS






- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariicarky said:


> bad limes
> 
> View attachment 165604



that is evil.. right it's nice but ahh limes creep me out so bad


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

rebornking said:


> I don t understand the rules fo this game XD,what we win?how to win?



You just post and if you're the last poster, you win!!

..For about five seconds until someone else posts. 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> KILL THE LIMES THEY ARE EVIL FAKE LIMON BANDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it is cute. I cannot wage war on these limes. I'm sorry XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

go away then i thought we were buds


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> go away then i thought we were buds



Okay, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

psht if this doesn't make you do the right thing ur insane:

View attachment 165610


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> psht if this doesn't make you do the right thing ur insane:
> 
> View attachment 165610



OMFG A DEMON LIME

I won't kill cute limes but this one has got to go.. -loads up gun-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

I will cut all the limes


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


>








- - - Post Merge - - -



Edward Elric said:


> I will cut all the limes View attachment 165613



Our hero has come!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

you asked for it


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Welp. 

I ran out of ammo...

It looks like this is the end.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

BAHAHAHAHA LEMONS SHALL FOREVER LIVE ON

also lol chill people of course that lime was nicely done just dont join the dark side *hug hug*


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> BAHAHAHAHA LEMONS SHALL FOREVER LIVE ON
> 
> also lol chill people of course that lime was nicely done just dont join the dark side *hug hug*



Wait a second.. If I failed at killing limes, doesn't that mean the limes won?? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

nah bruh that lime just ate you  also it means i have more ammo and can kill limes

*cackle*


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

The lemons have made the super weapon: The Lemonade. The war is now at an end and all is peaceful.


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

No because i kill all the limes none shall live. Oh no i smell like a lime curses.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Vaati said:


> The lemons have made the super weapon: The Lemonade. The war is now at an end and all is peaceful.



THANK YOU HOMIE.

let's all listen to some Luis Cilia  and drink the lime-onade


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds good too me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

The war is at an end but at what cost? Thousands of lemon died trying and many more died to create the Lemonade. 

May the they be remembered *moment of silence *


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

In loving memory of the brave lemon who bravely fought against the evil limes  *salutes*


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

We all miss you brave soldiers now lets listen to some music


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

every
villain
is
limes

OTHERWISE KNOWN AS


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> every
> villain
> is
> limes
> ...



Evil or not, that lime is super cute <3


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> every
> villain
> is
> limes
> ...



That is 100% unacinaccurate, not all of us villains are evil (therefore were not all limes) 

l could turn you to stone right now but i choose not to.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

ayyyyy let's dance

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> Evil or not, that lime is super cute <3



still evil omfg xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> That is 100% unacinaccurate, not all of us villains are evil (therefore were not all limes)
> 
> l could turn you to stone right now but i choose not to.



minish cap always <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

ahh i hope i can draw Luis now he's the hardest imo not only because I adore the guy to bits (not in a sexual way lol the guy is old enough to be my gramps lmao) but yeah...


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Gezz what happened to this place?  The forums feel  alot more empty than it was a year ago. 

The basement would be overflowing with posts and threads but now it feels empty.  Just a few remaining people sigh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

ahhhhh soon done with comic just one dude left and some text to write : D


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> ahhhhh soon done with comic just one dude left and some text to write : D



You write comics?


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a supprise


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

last person to post wins


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

I win then


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Not even close...


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

run ru run


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Gotta go fast


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Feb 25, 2016)

beeep boooop


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh no, the lemon chain was broken! lmao


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

I WIN!


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

333333


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 25, 2016)

4444444


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

5


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> 5



7.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 25, 2016)

1


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> 7.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

Vaati said:


> You write comics?



lemon doodle stuff and doing this larger drawing of some portuguese musicians atm.. x)) it's a bit of inside joke with me and dae min lol XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

here's another epic doodle dood doo from me while waiting ;D






(google banda el limon and like everyone uses limes or blue lemons/limes lol)


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> here's another epic doodle dood doo from me while waiting ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah amazing af


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

slight update i moved em around for more sens eXD


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 26, 2016)

I looked at the top one and bottom one rly fast now my eyes hurt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

damn i should publish all my crapton of lemon doodles and comic panels for real 

de nada dylan xD


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> de nada dylan xD



ENGLISH
DO YOU SPEAK IT?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

nao.. rsrsrs...


----------



## Megan. (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

(Going back down )


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

liked my lemon doodle?


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

yes i did <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

if you google banda el limon or something all of those either use a lime or blue lemons wtf xD


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

^lol srsly


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

yes lol i think i posted a blue lemon band here too lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, a lot of lemon bands are colorblind. o_o


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yeah, a lot of lemon bands are colorblind. o_o



yeah there are like.. two that actually uses real lemons .. 

also those secret lime disguise banda el limons


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

the blue and green lemons are cute and evil and must be destroyed


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

those ones are just evil and their music is horrid dont even try and listen.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> View attachment 165711



Aww ;n; -hugs sad lemon-


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

cute ones but now i only see fake limon bands xD

like there are 39475348 people in each band how do they not see it's not a lemon ?! lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> View attachment 165712
> 
> View attachment 165713



-HUGS ALL THE SAD LEMONS-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

they got poisoned by limon bands aaaah


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

sooon done with drawing comic doodle thing yesssSssssss


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

WOOHOO


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

yasssssss i cant wait to show yooouuuuuu guys : DDDDD


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

<3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> yasssssss i cant wait to show yooouuuuuu guys : DDDDD



     
     
     

An audience has gathered to see it too!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

GET READY GUYYYSSS

1

2


3:









- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> An audience has gathered to see it too!



lemon gyroid party omg X <3


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

OMG IT'S GLORIOUS <3<3<3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> GET READY GUYYYSSS
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



ME GUSTA

My full comment is in our vms! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

aaaaaahhh thanks guysssssssssssss dang sergio was the hardest but tbh i think you can see it's him *squishes*

<3<3 you're the best this was soo sooo so fun!!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> aaaaaahhh thanks guysssssssssssss dang sergio was the hardest but tbh i think you can see it's him *squishes*
> 
> <3<3 you're the best this was soo sooo so fun!!



No problem! lol you have even more fun drawing than I do! >u<

The wait was totally worth it. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

yes lemon doodle and making cute portuguese chibis is the bessssstttt <3

aaaaah yes *jumps around*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

this dude approves.. x)


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

get ready for a late night lemon doodle!

- - - Post Merge - - -







enjoy haha <3


----------



## milkyi (Feb 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> get ready for a late night lemon doodle!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love it!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

yay thanks XD i got the idea tonight and when i got back i was like. dang yo i gotta doodle it down =D


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

lemlem
lem


lemlem
lem


lemlem
lem


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

ALL THE LIMAO.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> yay thanks XD i got the idea tonight and when i got back i was like. dang yo i gotta doodle it down =D



You're welcome! <33


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> You're welcome! <33



<3

yeah i should go do a new folder for all my lemon doodles and stuff i have quite a few now .. ;D


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

loin haert


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

MEEP

bahaha i should go sleep but uh i cant ://


----------



## milkyi (Feb 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> <3
> 
> yeah i should go do a new folder for all my lemon doodles and stuff i have quite a few now .. ;D



Then you could have a complete collection of all your lemon drawings!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

yes XD i wonder how many would actually get all the contexts with portuguese lemons and spanish limon bands ahah <3


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

cuz we got fire fire higher higher

gotta make it gotta gotta make it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

so come on baby light my fire


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

mwahaha


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

sorry just slept for like way too long but it was nice, also i need to organize all my lemon and portuguese stuff i never realized it was so fun to draw ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

i wanna eat curry......


----------



## teshima (Feb 28, 2016)

i ate like a whole bag of choco fruit in a day oops

at least i havent eaten anything else except 1 bagel


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

say lalalala


----------



## milkyi (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I'm gonna be a white mage.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

necromancer ftw. but the ****er enuo i s2g


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> necromancer ftw. but the ****er enuo i s2g


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

Vaati said:


>



lol that looks like plan 9 from outer space lmfao


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

ano..hontoni daijobu des ka?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

nao :v

also aaah this song is so freaking catchy ...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

woop having another portuguese musician doodle fighting zombies up soon : D


----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)

y Snicket is my favorite author.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> y Snicket is my favorite author.



Ahh I remember him! The Series of Unfortunate Events is amazing. Klaus was my favorite character. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

hey mega!

also aaaaaah


----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)

I want to play this old game just for nostalgia (..and because I promised myself that I would play for the next leap year event in 2012 because I missed it) and I forgot my password. It's not sending the change the password email yet.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2016)

ello


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I want to play this old game just for nostalgia (..and because I promised myself that I would play for the next leap year event in 2012 because I missed it) and I forgot my password. It's not sending the change the password email yet.



dang that sucks.. did you try checking the junk folder .. otherwise try again in a bit if you have the same email..


also now I got super worried about Dae.. stay strong gurl ;;


----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

I win!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

no u dont


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)

but i do


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

nao x)) ayyy limao


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2016)

*HELP

THE LEMONS ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD

LEMONS

CAN'T

FIGHT

BACK

HELP

ME


.............................



............








....














.




*



















































*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA

I AM LEMONS, YOU ARE HOTEP

LET THE LEMONS DOMINATE EVERYTHING

ANY RESISTORS WILL BE ASSIMILATED OR TERMINATED

HAHaHahHahHahHaHAhhaHAHHhhaHAahaaahHahahaHAahahhaA  HAHahaaaahHAHAhhaHA*












The world is mine


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

AYYYY LIMAO


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

ew

- - - Post Merge - - -

i win btw

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** lemons


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

what the hell is this lemon nonsense.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 1, 2016)

Meow~


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

..


----------



## milkyi (Mar 1, 2016)

...


----------



## Jacob (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

boa sorte para sua vit?ria

gahahah

LEMONS WILL TAKE OVER THE THREAD ALWAYS


----------



## milkyi (Mar 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> boa sorte para sua vit?ria
> 
> gahahah
> 
> LEMONS WILL TAKE OVER THE THREAD ALWAYS



YASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

LEMON TURT


----------



## Joe of Twoson (Mar 1, 2016)

This sounds fun XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

OH YES


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

ayyyyyy limao


----------



## milkyi (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

View attachment 166103

reposting this


also i need to get on drawing fausto at some point but meh not feeling atm :/


----------



## milkyi (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> View attachment 166103
> 
> reposting this
> 
> ...



omg I love it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

yeah it has an actual backstory.. if you google like"banda el limon" everyone uses like limes or blue lemons haha


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

Me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

nao : >


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 3, 2016)

Meeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 3, 2016)

I miss the lime thing . It was so funny LMFAO


----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2016)

#teamlime


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

nao... limoes para vit?ria!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2016)

nah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

**** ao lima : <


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 4, 2016)

Not me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 4, 2016)

lel


----------



## Megan. (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 4, 2016)

winner winner chicken dinner ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

ayyy limao 

- - - Post Merge - - -






this should be our lemon song(look at the lyrics lel) tbh


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 5, 2016)

Does any one know how the lemon thing started ? Because a lemon war is quite weird , there should be an event that made people start talking about this . I suppose Moko knows lol . He's literally on any thread on TBT .


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> Does any one know how the lemon thing started ? Because a lemon war is quite weird , there should be an event that made people start talking about this . I suppose Moko knows lol . He's literally on any thread on TBT .



Yeah, it's an inside joke here... mainly between me and Dae Min and then it evolved into this thread to a more full-scale "war" between lemons and limes and I did some stupid lemon doodles (you can find some if you browse my posts lol) for the sake of it haha. 

The origins is the "lemon party" meme (don't go to the site lololol) and we mocked that thing and made our own discussion about.. better kinds of lemons.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

oh god this


----------



## Megan. (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

..nao nao nao


----------



## kelpy (Mar 5, 2016)

havanese


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Lu?s C?lia is awesome


----------



## Megan. (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

ayyyy limao


----------



## Megan. (Mar 5, 2016)

ay


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## uriri (Mar 5, 2016)

Ayyyyy


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

i think this contains half of Moko's posts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

neester14 said:


> i think this contains half of Moko's posts



you might be right, idek 

- - - Post Merge - - -



uriri said:


> Ayyyyy



OMFG HEYYYY <3


----------



## Megan. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

hi


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 6, 2016)

(*o*)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

moot


----------



## Megan. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Megatastic said:


>



you know you stare into those eyes on that pic lol


----------



## Megan. (Mar 6, 2016)

I sure do


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> I sure do



ya he's hot lmao(well he was when he was young) he's old enough to be my gramps lol


----------



## Megan. (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't even know who he is tbh, haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Jos? M?rio Branco... Portuguese musician I happen to like


----------



## Megan. (Mar 6, 2016)

Ooh, okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

yeah his mustaches are pretty epic throughout the years 

Joke aside his music's really great too if you bother hear him out some time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like I win for now


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

Bruh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Looks like I win for now



-pokes your hair- : D


----------



## Megan. (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 7, 2016)

;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

meow meow meow


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 7, 2016)

;<;


----------



## Megan. (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Esphas (Mar 7, 2016)

this thread should die


----------



## Megan. (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> -pokes your hair- : D



-pokes your hair with a Snickers candy bar-


----------



## Megan. (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> -pokes your hair with a Snickers candy bar-



-pokes S?rgio Godinho's hair-


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

im gonna win this now k


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

n?o


----------



## Stil (Mar 8, 2016)

hi


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

wow u are ruining my dream guys come on


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

wwwww....


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

okay i guess i gotta find another dream then )):
im listening to a super screamo version of wrecking ball someone please save me im dyign


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> okay i guess i gotta find another dream then )):
> im listening to a super screamo version of wrecking ball someone please save me im dyign



the frickle frack in a penguin that exists xDDD


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> the frickle frack in a penguin that exists xDDD



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJCsnBC0pqI

HHHH HH click thethingy in the description it will take u to where it starts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJCsnBC0pqI
> 
> HHHH HH click thethingy in the description it will take u to where it starts



think i might have found it... ripple in lemon pies


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> think i might have found it... ripple in lemon pies



<333 new fav song right


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> <333 new fav song right



naoo lol ... xD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

aint no party like lemon party bruuuu..h


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah lemon parties are gr8


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

yes vry imporant bsns


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

lmaoo indeed


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

i bet he is intensely googling lemon parties... i hope not Dx


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh jeez -vomit-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

yeah lol i saw some donald trump lemon party pic i almost threw up my lunch


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Megatastic said:


>



yepperoni like that


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

haha xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

here i am in the basement again


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 8, 2016)

you're not alone


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

666 pages


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

bwoop


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> -pokes S?rgio Godinho's hair-



-pokes Luis Cilia's hair-


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

pie


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Is this a Spam topic or what?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

bwamp waa waa


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> -pokes Luis Cilia's hair-



I bet he would love that


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

oi mega


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)

eyy


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

yo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 9, 2016)

*locks thread*


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

oooooooo


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey, no stealing my key!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

*cackle*


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

admit u love lemons


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

-u-


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

admit it.







s?rgio doing... something.. well XD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> admit u love lemons



yuck


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

മ◡മ


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

ayyyyyy limao


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

you know u r there


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

obvi I wouldn't miss it for the world


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

ikr ikr .D


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 10, 2016)

WHO WILL WIN ?! THE GREAT LIME VS THE DANGEROUS LEMON ! BE SURE TO SEE THE BATTLE TONIGHT ! Only on XOF TV .


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

limes will win, lemons are weak


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

LEMONS ALWAYS **** LIMES


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

ya sure


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

limes are fake anyways


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

how dare you


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

rekt m8


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

>lemon superior


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

what XD totally innocent site


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm sure it is!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

totally just some woohoo


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

limao doritos eeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

#simswoohoo


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

last post for now that means I win.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

's are the best


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

they are admit it u lime faker


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Noo limes are way better


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

bwoop c:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

ayyyy limao


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

---


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

post


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

how are you Megatastic?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

Great thanks, you?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

nah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

tu es uma merda :c

lemons ftw!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

?TS


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

lol that b letter is actually a double-s in german

ssts? wtf


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

yeah i thought it looked cool though haha


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

lel i ci ic


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm doing good. Back to be Mario number 1


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol that b letter is actually a double-s in german
> 
> ssts? wtf



im learning german <:
you're talking about the ?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 11, 2016)

-w-


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 11, 2016)

fun
fun
FUN
FUN


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> im learning german <:
> you're talking about the ?



i took classes for 6 years so.. yeah and that's what they used for bts? lol


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

admit u love it


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

I do


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> I do



muito bom : D


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

o que? lmao


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

No idea what your saying lmao


----------



## Heyden (Mar 12, 2016)

DO IT I KNOW U CAN


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> No idea what your saying lmao


bom 

also ugh i think i had too much milk.. ffff


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

you can have too much milk?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

sim :c


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 12, 2016)

i've been gone for like two weeks i must have missed so many lemon comics :C


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

hi


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

ey


----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

post


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56438;


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)

they call me crybaby crybaby but I don't fcking care


----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

(っˆヮˆ)っ(๑و•̀ω•́)و♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

(っ?ヮ?)っ(๑و?̀ω?́)و♡


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 12, 2016)

>w<


----------



## dawsoncreek (Mar 12, 2016)

when is my Jaejoong CD gonna get here...


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Mar 12, 2016)

*,*


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't worry, I am here to claim my rightful place now.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 13, 2016)

nope


----------



## Megan. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 13, 2016)

i don't care about winning, _i just want to be on here._


----------



## milkyi (Mar 13, 2016)

we must sacrifice to chin-chin


----------



## Megan. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Mar 13, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> we must sacrifice to chin-chin



 gimme da gimme da b0ssy b0ss, gimme da gimme da b0ssy b0ss, feed my children,  feed my children, oh, oh, oh oh yeah. gimme da gimme da b0ssy b0ss, gimme da gimme da b0ssy b0ss, feed my children,  feed my children, oh, oh, oh oh yeah.


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

I am winning! Wooooot!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 13, 2016)

Legendery said:


> I am winning! Wooooot!



y u lie


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> y u lie



 I no lie


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 13, 2016)

that awkward moment when you go to type "i like big shirts" and accidentally leave out the r


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Your signature is life ^


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

hahahahah xD


----------



## radioloves (Mar 13, 2016)

me c:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> that awkward moment when you go to type "i like big shirts" and accidentally leave out the r



that's good xD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Quak


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

ayyyyyyyyyyy limon


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Omg xD


----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

s are cool


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

poot


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

shoop da woop


----------



## meowduck (Mar 15, 2016)

Ima firin mah laser!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

ahhh lemons


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2016)

potatoes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

hotdogs


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 15, 2016)

pickles


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

LEMONS!!!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

avocado


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

fish


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

chow mein


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2016)

food

fried chicken


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 17, 2016)

sushi~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

lemons!!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

limes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

LEMONS!!!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

*-*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

post


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

postal


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

last


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

Last again


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

no.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

Last post


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

n?o


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

post


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

post post


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm the last poster.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

nunca :c


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

Now I am


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

yes!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Chelsaurus (Mar 17, 2016)

:')


----------



## milkyi (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

last


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)

/puts shades on/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Skylanx (Mar 18, 2016)

God, my life sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

yes i agree


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 18, 2016)

Any  weaboos here?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

i hope not


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)

/eats cereal/


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm here


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

merda


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

hahahaa no no


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner #2^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

meowduck said:


> Winner #2^



HYUK HYUK HYUK


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

fml


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

bop


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

I win!​


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

last


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

first


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

last


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

first


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

winner


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

chicken dinner.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

hi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

bye


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

Bloop!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

boop!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

Ayyy, thats pretty good!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

lemons r awesome


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

disagreed its all aboot okra!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

the queen is back to claim his throne.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

nah can't take me down bruh


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

vv


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

☮
☮
☮
☮
☮


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

poop


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Butts


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

buns


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

cinnamon buns


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

cinnamon rolls


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

toast


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

most


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

☮
☮☮
☮☮
☮☮
☮

and lemons


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

heheheh


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

hihhihhih


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

huhuhuhuh


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

huehuehue


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

hohoohohooho do we jav any nice kids herE?


----------



## ellarella (Mar 21, 2016)

i'm a nice grown-up kid


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

bleubleubleu


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i'm a nice grown-up kid



take off ur socks ur gross


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> take off ur socks ur gross



take off ur gross ur socks!


----------



## ellarella (Mar 21, 2016)

you'll all be weeping when you see my pristine well-kept feet in 40 years


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

wut xD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

ellarella said:


> you'll all be weeping when you see my pristine well-kept feet in 40 years



Well i'll have you know, i don't have eyes, so i wont be weeping!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ellarella said:


> you'll all be weeping when you see my pristine well-kept feet in 40 years



smelly full of fungus mm sure.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmm, I think the coast is clear now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

all i got this sunny afternoon


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i got a rock ;(


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

Keep my spot warm for me. I'll be back.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

hi


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

beeeeeeep


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

sheeeeeeep


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

sorry


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

:3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ayyyyyy lemons


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

ayyy thats pretty good!


----------



## windloft (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

myahhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ayyy lemons


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

nahnahnahnah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

LEMONS YAY


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

WEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

LEMON PARTY


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Ridiculousness!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

You'll find it amazing,
The money you're saving,
At Esk Glazing!

These catchy adverts on the radio are amazing.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

win


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Rawwwwr


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

winner


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

noooon.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Octopi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

bloop


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

de doooop


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

woop


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ayy lim?o


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

moo!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

http://blogdamimis.com.br/2015/10/13/dieta-do-limao/


wtf


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Salmon


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

nuh lemons

also i had salmon for dinner how did u know???


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm a witch. I know a lot of things~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

pppffffttt certa lololol.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

I can't help it if I'm magic.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

hoi!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm here.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

I win


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice try.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Hah!


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

HA HA!


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

>_>


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

^(>.<)>


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

bark, barkbark


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

trolololo.........


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Heyeyesyayaya


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

ohoohoh yah yaah


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Bumpity


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

win


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

noooo


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Giggity


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

Did I win yet?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 21, 2016)

(^_^)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

Barks like a dog.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Meows like a cat.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

vv


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

[[[[


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

spider bake sale


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

katherine or catherine?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i stole one of your spider doughnuts ))))))))


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Have a donut.


​


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

bloop


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

Finished cleaning out my bookmarks and now they are all in their own little folders, designed to fit what I think they should go in.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

boop~


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

vv


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

Katherine is best Catherine.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

^_^


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Well aren't you a tiny plum ;}}}}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> Well aren't you a tiny plum ;}}}}



nope


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> nope



;}}}}}}}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

ayyy.. boop


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

skittily-boop-bop


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

lemon skittles


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

cotton candy kit-kat


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

sound cool? haha.

dang i want lemon candy meow


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIfAkOBMf5A&list=LLmblJA6KbPRFdCjdYPUFshg&index=10 this video truly does win everything!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

oh god that 80s music lol


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

lol its gold XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

~.~ chea


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

lol that dude having fun on live tv


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes



lol


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

wow some lively conversation going on here

"yes"

"lol"


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh yeah, lol!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol



i wanna do that on tv here lmao


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

hi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

hola :3


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

boop


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

stop


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

y u do dis ;'{{


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

I win :3


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

cos you won't stop


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

boop!


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

nor did i give you permission to lick me


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

;}}}


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Mrawr


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Mar 22, 2016)

every day i wake up hoping a mod purges this thread from existence


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Meep​


----------



## Grace12 (Mar 22, 2016)

Aaayyyyyeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

google ilu


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

hi guys...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

hi hi hi


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

HI!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

hiyah


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

E.V.I.s


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

|            |


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

potatoes i hate boiling potatoes take ages lmao


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

not if you chop them thinly ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> not if you chop them thinly ;}



good point but i didn't do that oh well i put them on early so they can take time lol. we didn't have any salad or such so yah TATERS it is


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

lol is that toilet paper??!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

yes. Portuguese toilet paper.

View attachment 167652


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

why make them colored when they're just going to get pooped on?, i can only imagine what the sewers must look like XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> why make them colored when they're just going to get pooped on?, i can only imagine what the sewers must look like XDDD



because they can XDD like a giant rainbow haha i kind of want to buy some just to freak ppl out


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Bumpity Bump Bump​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

ol? :3


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi :3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

View attachment 167803

lol this si one is so good.. yes i made it no sticky paws


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Patrick, your genius is showing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

i want a wall of those papers too.
epic man


----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2016)

big screen tv


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't wait until issue 153 comes out.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 25, 2016)

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

oi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

oi


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 25, 2016)

Oi m8


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

I just got paid, to spend all my money or to not xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

ol? :3


waste the quiche like i did :vvv


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

View attachment 168052


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> View attachment 168052



what the literal fuq is that?!! XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

it's an evil lime from the lemon vs. lime war XD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> it's an evil lime from the lemon vs. lime war XD



lol OMFG tht pic make me laugh every time i see it!!, im downloading it!! XDDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

no sticky paws though it's mine :c


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> no sticky paws though it's mine :c



lol i already downloaded it XDDD you sir are the next picasso, i will pay 2 tbt for another derpy drawing!! XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

psht i need all ur tbt


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> psht i need all ur tbt



XDDDDDDD


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 26, 2016)

boop


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

Winning!!!!


----------



## Coach (Mar 26, 2016)

every poster posts post


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2016)

Bloop


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 26, 2016)

heh


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 26, 2016)

So great


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## meowduck (Mar 27, 2016)

Quakk


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 27, 2016)

My turn


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

GAHHH!!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 27, 2016)

lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 27, 2016)

:U


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Dactal (Mar 27, 2016)

LOLOL


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

boop!


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 28, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> boop!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

?!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

*crashes through wall*
Ayyyeee!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 28, 2016)

Not pink, not green, not aquamarine.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 28, 2016)

Winnnn


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

STRESS!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

What is this, Game of Thrones TBT style?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

JOHN CENA


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

nah just lemons


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

Lemons.....why...?
WHY NOT LIME?!?!?!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

bc limes suck.. LEMONS

ayyyyyyy lim?o


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

what's the deal with lemons?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 28, 2016)

ellarella said:


> what's the deal with lemons?



idk, I started a lemon war a bit ago
so maybe that's it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

Pasta said:


> idk, I started a lemon war a bit ago
> so maybe that's it



probably yes lol


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 28, 2016)

Read my Popsicle and Shamrock collectible messages in my lineup starting from right to left for a wild ride :^)


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

NO
SORRY


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

Woo hoo


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 29, 2016)

boop -u-


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Dae Min said:


>



folow lemon dreems


----------



## milkyi (Mar 29, 2016)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

lemons!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 29, 2016)

vv


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)

NYA!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Mar 29, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)

swoopdeewoop


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 31, 2016)

im gonna binge on some matcha ice cream bcoz im so stressed!!!!!!!! ****!!!


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 31, 2016)

Winner


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

oy oy


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 31, 2016)

MELANIE MARTINEZ WAS SO GOOD LIVE <333


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

*evil laugh* cheh-cheh-cheh!!!


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

You tried.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

It sometimes seems as if I get the last post, unless it's this game. ;p


----------



## milkyi (Apr 3, 2016)

vv


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2016)

Ahahahahahahaha! <3


----------



## milkyi (Apr 3, 2016)

Why are sexual comedies my favorite anime to watch.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 3, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Why are sexual comedies my favorite anime to watch.



what's your favesss? i don't think i've ever seen any


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)

DD


----------



## milkyi (Apr 3, 2016)

ellarella said:


> what's your favesss? i don't think i've ever seen any



Well, I recently started to watch Koe de Oshigoto! Which is pretty funny. Also Shimoneta and Kotoura-san have to be my favorites. Kotoura-san isn't really that focused on the sexual parts, but they are there sometimes.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)

:/


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 3, 2016)

So, this "Beardo" person wasn't my favorite mustachio'd bear! They weren't even a GUY! SHE was a stupid, kids show-loving GIRL! 19, at oldest, if not older, probably long, dirty blond hair, and glasses. No baby blue fur or bear ears! She was a GODDAMNED HUMAN!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

lol haven't seen this thread in a while


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)

egg


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

MOO!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)

bop!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 3, 2016)

whoo!


----------



## milkyi (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't sleep so I'm gonna watch anime lmfao.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeesh, I should probably try to sleep again.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2016)

Who's Negan?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 4, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Who's Negan?



A character from the beloved show/comic "The Walking Dead", I shouldn't say anything else, because I might spoil something for you.


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

what do we win?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

this thread is so corrupted now


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

vv


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

ewwwww


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

the sPICE


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

:I


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## px41 (Apr 5, 2016)

Do I win another comment?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

nope. Lemons.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 6, 2016)

No posts for over 30 hours?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

this is on another forum im on and im determined to win.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

Nyoohhh


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 8, 2016)

Rice balls.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

MOO, mooo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

weed


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> weed



Your favorite


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

vv


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

****ed my way up to the top.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

After 4 days of setting up my Persona Q files, I finally finished today lmfao.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> After 4 days of setting up my Persona Q files, I finally finished today lmfao.



I need that game omg.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> I need that game omg.



It's really good, probably one of my favorite 3DS games out there.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> It's really good, probably one of my favorite 3DS games out there.



dang yo well i played some Persona 4 for the ps vita so this looks good imo indeed


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> dang yo well i played some Persona 4 for the ps vita so this looks good imo indeed



It is very good tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> It is very good tbh.



ya my friend has it .. i would get it just cause that theme tbh


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Put Rin, Luka and Miku in the resort and gave them maxed out allowances.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Dae Min said:


>



<3<3  parties


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Yaaay, Whitney came over to visit. <3


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Whitney chill, you didn't "overstay your visit" you were literally here for two minutes lmfao.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> <3<3  parties



Yay! Party hard lmao!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


>



My spirit animal


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Sold something to Reese.


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

I miss having Francine in my town. I even had her house near Chrissy's house! I'm so stupid. >.>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2016)

...Meow.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

Now I win


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

nao :v


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

lemons bruh xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

beep!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

boom


----------



## Trip (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Ey b0ss.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2016)

meow


----------



## Grace12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wonder if this post will ever end  lol


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

vv


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

bump!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2016)

I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST

LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

<3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2016)

^>^


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

's


----------



## Esphas (Apr 11, 2016)

grrrross


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

parties


also ur sig is way too big


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 11, 2016)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

noo


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2016)

the person below me eats boogers


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

the person above is a pig


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

I just cleared out my inbox lmfao


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 13, 2016)

Winning


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

nya!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

beep


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

vv


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

boo


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

I bought the yard extension in Neko Atsume and I'm satisfied with my life.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I bought the yard extension in Neko Atsume and I'm satisfied with my life.



ugh im trying to save up for it, i only hav 49 goldies XC


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

bump!


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 13, 2016)

Wait what


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

up!


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ugh im trying to save up for it, i only hav 49 goldies XC



It took me a while to get them all but it was worth it.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

I really love eating bacon.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

~~


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

Pop!


----------



## Trip (Apr 14, 2016)

beep boop boop bop


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

bump!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

look what you did, Esphas


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

Because


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

what is the point of thIS TTHREAD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

S?rgio farts


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

fffffffffffffdgth


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

oh new username i see


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

yes indeed


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Boop



LEMON PARTY


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

Moko said:


> LEMON PARTY



mmm, mm, mm, lemon bars! ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> mmm, mm, mm, lemon bars! ;}



more like fake lemon bands using limes or blue lemons as logos lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

Moko said:


> more like fake lemon bands using limes or blue lemons as logos lol



lol, yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol, yes!



yass *rolls around floor laughing*


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

huiutd


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

sunorulakkusu


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 15, 2016)

boom


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

headshot


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

vv


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

>>>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

lemons!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## iicookehmonstar (Apr 17, 2016)

I win for now lol


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Shayden (Apr 17, 2016)

Winner! But not for long


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


>



omg


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


>



all these dank sonic memes...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)

omfg I was scrolling through google images and.. 






This is awful. I'm a horrible person for laughing


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> omfg I was scrolling through google images and..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg who would post that?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't know. The internet is a cruel and unforgiving place. D:


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I don't know. The internet is a cruel and unforgiving place. D:



Poor Sonic 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)

lmao!

This is why I shouldn't be on TBT at 1 in the morning. Sorry about the Sanic memes


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Apr 17, 2016)

lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Lemon parties are fun


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

boo


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

Now I win


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

lemons win


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

bop wins


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

beep


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

ayyyyyy limao


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

like this needs a bump


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

Now


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

duck


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

lemonssss


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

bam!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

boom?


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

bam?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

lump


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

hump


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)

Win again


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

the fuq?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

I wonder when this thread will get locked?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

probs never


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

whyyy xD


----------



## Heyden (Apr 19, 2016)

for a dolla


----------



## Trip (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 19, 2016)

:^)    :^)    :^)


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just imagine a mod or an admin locking up the thread, with a final post saying "I win"


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

LOL they probably will if they do


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope the mod does that. Then start a new topic.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

nooo


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 19, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I hope the mod does that. Then start a new topic.



Me too. I'd laugh really freakin' hard if that really happened.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

Mods can do anything. So they can win when they close the topic.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

I always win.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

.....nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

... yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

.......nunca


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 20, 2016)

dafuq is this thread?????


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> dafuq is this thread?????



festa de lim?o


----------



## ellarella (Apr 20, 2016)

i just need to bribe five more mods and i'll win this thread once and for all


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

thumpb


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i just need to bribe five more mods and i'll win this thread once and for all



pfft boa sorte.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

nya!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

bop


----------



## Esphas (Apr 20, 2016)

im gonna **** **** up


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

boa noite


----------



## ellarella (Apr 20, 2016)

Moko said:


> pfft boa sorte.



i don't understand norwegian, sorry


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

beep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i don't understand norwegian, sorry



...that was portuguese lmao

also lemons *throws around*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 21, 2016)

kek


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

lemon pie


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

lemonade


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 21, 2016)

Lemonhead


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

lemon band


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

Lemon bread


----------



## ellarella (Apr 21, 2016)

lime


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

duck


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 21, 2016)

oraoraoraoraoraora


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

boom!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 21, 2016)

that was fast


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

boo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

keep going

also drawing Sheila and Fausto slaying zombies so pic up soon I hope!


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 22, 2016)

Screams


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 22, 2016)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

bop bop bop


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2016)

aayye


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 22, 2016)

i am your angel of music


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 22, 2016)

flop


----------



## Ani (Apr 22, 2016)

I win


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 22, 2016)

bruh


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Melanoe Martini


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 23, 2016)

dude!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2016)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Is mayonnaise an instrument?



Spangebub v Pachrik Stur


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

s


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 23, 2016)

I wanted more 3DS action, but she got the Wii U Virtual Console instead.


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

lemonssssssss turts


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Jp_ (Apr 23, 2016)

Insert meme here.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

boom!!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

sup


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

party


----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi everyone &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 24, 2016)

next person to post is ugly


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 24, 2016)

oops
im ugly


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 24, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> next person to post is ugly





ok.sean said:


> oops
> im ugly



lmao!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

;D


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

we are all s


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

lemon parties all day all times


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 25, 2016)

so i just bought a pack of japanese matcha chocolates and i devoured them all in just 15mins...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> lemon parties all day all times



stop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

snoozit said:


> so i just bought a pack of japanese matcha chocolates and i devoured them all in just 15mins...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



n?o :vv


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

nope


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Apr 28, 2016)

I win!


----------



## Seroja (Apr 28, 2016)

True winner is here


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

wtf my earphones just.. broke. why.
anyway hello


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

i hate that

hola :3


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

oh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

turt


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

hippie turts


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Smells like angry fish


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

smelly feeeesh


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2016)

woop


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

fungee 'n freesh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

I GOT LIFE MOTHER


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Stil (May 1, 2016)

.......


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

boob backwards is boob


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 2, 2016)

ice ice


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

boo


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

bip!


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

lemons everywhere


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

bump!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 2, 2016)

ice ice


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

baby


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 2, 2016)

I'm winning this game


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

no ur not


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

boom!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 2, 2016)

rEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Breath Mint (May 3, 2016)

<---


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

sexy


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

da ya think im sexy


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 3, 2016)

im officially addicted to neko fkin atsume


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

grats you


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 3, 2016)

bump


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

this has over 100k views


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 3, 2016)

i win


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)




----------



## endlesssky (May 3, 2016)

I think we all know I am the true winner here


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 3, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

lemons ayyy


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 3, 2016)

boom


----------



## LunarMako (May 3, 2016)

This just sounds like a way to get our TBT up. But I'm winning.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 3, 2016)

bump


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 3, 2016)

kablooey


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 3, 2016)

boom.


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

LunarMako said:


> This just sounds like a way to get our TBT up. But I'm winning.



you cant get tbt in the basement


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 3, 2016)

kek


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 3, 2016)

yo.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 4, 2016)

I won?


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Not anymore


----------



## etsusho (May 4, 2016)

Momentary victory is mine!


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Mine again!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

nooooo


----------



## Heyden (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Lul


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

lemons.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

I win.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

lemons


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

I need TBT! WINNING


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (May 4, 2016)

boom


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 4, 2016)

shizzle dizzle


----------



## silicalia (May 4, 2016)

_I_ am the real winner here


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

hi mods


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 4, 2016)

reroreoroeoreorer


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 4, 2016)

Can I win?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 4, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

I think I've won.


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Holaaa


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

I should go to bed..


----------



## Akira-chan (May 4, 2016)

SCOOT THE BURBS


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Winningggg!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 4, 2016)

boom!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 5, 2016)

:u)


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

boom!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 5, 2016)

i swear if a mod replies to the thread than quickly closes it so they win XD


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 5, 2016)

UREEEY


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

boom!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?364233-Xenoblade-Chronicles-Mafia-Sign-ups-open!


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

Sooo did I win?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

n?o :v


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

lemons


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

no


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

lemons lemons s


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

Nawwww


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

why so many lemons?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

lemons r life


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 6, 2016)

im slightly addicted to horror movies. save me...


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


>



stop posting lemons


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

snoozit said:


> stop posting lemons



fode-te

lemons r life


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

so many lemons
i guess you could say your souring the victory


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

party obv yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 6, 2016)

bump!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

WRYYY


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 6, 2016)

bumpy!


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 6, 2016)

Looks like I won.


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 6, 2016)

No I win :]


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

No I won


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 6, 2016)

Are you sure? I think I am the winner :]


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 6, 2016)

I win.


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 6, 2016)

You may win the tea game, but I win here


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 6, 2016)

winner


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 6, 2016)

You're winner! ~Big Rigs, 2003


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 6, 2016)

lump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

No I'm wining


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

w.i.n.n.i.n.g


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 6, 2016)

No


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 6, 2016)

boom


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

yare yare daze


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

nooope


----------



## endlesssky (May 7, 2016)

what is my glorious prize?


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Your glorious lost


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


>


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

lemon party


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Not today


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

no milk today


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

that's a shame


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

bruh


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 7, 2016)

boom!!!!!


----------



## OviRy8 (May 7, 2016)

THESE CRATES NEVER END


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

bop!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2016)

Gonna win!!


----------



## LunarMako (May 8, 2016)

Nope, I'm winning!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

no ur not


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

it is I


----------



## Ani (May 8, 2016)

Nope sorry it's me


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Me again


----------



## Tensu (May 8, 2016)

Look again...


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Umm still me


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

nuuh


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

well well welll


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm me


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

boo


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

hur hur hur


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

lemon party 5ever


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2016)

i want a new hamster...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> lemon party 5ever



pls stop


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

not again with the lemons
im gonna have to "squeeze" so i can win then


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

just for u snoozit


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2016)

Gonna win~~~~~~~


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 9, 2016)

hot


----------



## ellarella (May 9, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> hot



thanks, you too


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

ellarella said:


> thanks, you too


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 9, 2016)

:^)


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

share your fuds with me, weaklings


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> just for u snoozit



why u do dis?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

Cam I win?


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

: )


----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

Going to win!


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

Gonna win~ gonna wiN~


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 10, 2016)

kek


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

ayyy


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

;-) ;-)


----------



## chaicow (May 10, 2016)

I don't think I'll win but it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

yep good try


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

mine again!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

No its mine


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

NOOOOOOO milk today


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

dundundunnn


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

SPODERMAN yes


----------



## Buttonsy (May 11, 2016)

I win!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2016)

Hi guys


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

I love you guys


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 12, 2016)

㋡.


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 12, 2016)

Get up out man. :u)


----------



## KingKazuma (May 12, 2016)

Ayyy


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

:lemo:

hi


----------



## KingKazuma (May 12, 2016)

Yo yo yo


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

lol crap keyboard


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 12, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> Get up out man. :u)



nooo tinny

:^(


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 12, 2016)

boom


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 12, 2016)

hotline bling

? ͜  ?
..
...
....
*O ͜  O*


----------



## KingKazuma (May 12, 2016)

: - )


----------



## Seroja (May 12, 2016)

Me!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

6,000th post!​


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Youngjae (May 14, 2016)

Currently winning you guise


----------



## p e p p e r (May 14, 2016)

(✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

yo


----------



## Buttonsy (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

^_^


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

why isn't there a turt smiley


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> why isn't there a turt smiley



they should make one only for you to use


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Infinity said:


> they should make one only for you to use



yes or a shtposter emoticon exclusive to whoever keeps the top position lmaoo


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes or a shtposter emoticon exclusive to whoever keeps the top position lmaoo



lol if only


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

yeah like a golden pile of poop? lmaaaaoo yes


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

OMG yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

-steals one of your hammers-

haha yeah or they could make that an unique collectible xD


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

That would be great. Maybe one day ._.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

yes also dang bruh y u have some many hammurs


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

(Looks at the 10 red cosmos on your line up) lol XD

 I really dont know. Out of no where, the hammer started to really grow on me. Its by far my favorite collectible right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

well they are like 39 bells each and three are gifts that is nothing compared to hammers lmaooo

yes i love the cloud background and noice you have 5 how even lol


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> well they are like 39 bells each and three are gifts that is nothing compared to hammers lmaooo
> 
> yes i love the cloud background and noice you have 5 how even lol



I used to have a TON of different collectibles and I liquidated my whole collection to be able to afford a few expensive ones.
I think I have like 3 collectibles that I am not displaying currently. 1 is a waluigi egg (which Im selling) My lucky shamrock, and a stale cake.

The last two collectibles I am interested in are the White feather and the Red Pinwheel. 

Whats your favorite collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

white feather : D i have one but it's in by the end of my lineup and my green pinwheel i had lots fun earning : D

ah i see makes sense then xD

also if/when they release that red carnation im getting 12 of em at least!


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Im sure they will eventually


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

if they dont bring back green pinwheels ill cri


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Im sure they will eventually



yesss hype!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

boo!


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

hi


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

WOO LEMON PARTY


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

LERMERRRRRRNZ


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

ERRRMARRGERRRD REEEMONNNNSSSUUU


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

weamokoboo


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

51337collectibleheyden


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

_hi_​


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

ayyy lim?o


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

yaas lemons


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

sim


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

> mmmmmmmm


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

boom


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

crash


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

poke


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

pop


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

woo lemon party


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

lemoz


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2016)

lok


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

wooo lemons im there


----------



## N e s s (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

lamona


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

bop!


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

lemons!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

boom!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

bow ties are cool


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> bow ties are cool



ur cool


----------



## LethalLulu (May 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

bop


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 16, 2016)

ba dum tss


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

bleh


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

oh yaaa


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

whee drawing turt right now

THIS FACE THOUGH WITH A MINIMAL BRUSH GG MOKO


----------



## Seroja (May 17, 2016)

hey it's me again

draw me a turt moko!


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

aight after im finished with this.. man i need to make ref sheet thread for this!

also ahhh someone throw lemons at my router it's so sucky smh


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

boop boop boop too many hammers


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

boop boop boop too many cosmos


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

boop boop boop drawing this s?rgio godinho turt right now haha wish me luck ;; he's got too many traits but i think i can do it...


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

boop boop boop goodluck


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

boop boop boop thank you


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

im winning


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

nooo


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

but i want the glory


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

why wouldnt you let me


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

because s


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

you and your lemons


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

allons-y!!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 17, 2016)

pop


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

LEMONS


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Hey moko I'm back to win


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

What do you nope? I back


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

lemons!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Lemons everywhere for you right?


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Woo!


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Hows your art going?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

good, soon done with that turt i was talking about so starting on yours later today i hope, need to poke certain toy stores with a rake today it seems because little ****ers keep moving the darkrai date yet we are supposed to get it today!


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Whoop whoooop! Is it a physical store?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

yeah ****ing toy stores here handling it and they just wanna move it cause some stupid darkrai box that has nothing to do with it really


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Moko why you like turtles ?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

cause turt be burglin' ;D


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

ok.... then why is smoking and has a flower


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

its a hippie turt


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Doesn't a hippie required the symbol peace? And not the word peace


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

my avatar turt has the peace symbol on it?? lol


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Say hi to the winner


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

turt 5lyf


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

we be turtin'


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

turt turt turtin' 420 all nyte


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

lol you guys crazy


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

sim : D


ayyyy turt turt baby!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

we lost moko to the turtles


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> we lost moko to the turtles



it's a cyclic thing

we lose moko to the turtles

moko comes back turtlier than ever


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

yeah turt 5 lyf


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

but where the old moko?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

: D what


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

yo u know what im talking about moko
domt play games


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

??? no i dont u tell moi


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

its now everything with turtle
and what was before thr turtle thing


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

it's the battle of the century

the zebra versus the turtle


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

turts always 5lyf


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

boom


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

turt 5 lyf ev3r


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

lump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

zebras are awesomes so of coruse and also turtles 
both can be winners for me


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

turts 5ever


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

thump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

-humps-


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

beap


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

woo! lemons!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

LEMON PARTY? WOO IM THEREEEE


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

I LOVE LEMON PARTYS


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

no lemon party


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

how come


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Because there no lemonade juice


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

juicy lucy


----------



## spamurai (May 18, 2016)

When life gives you  's...


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

THROW A LEMONPARTY WOO


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

^_^


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

So many lemons


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

lemons 5 lyf


----------



## Chrystina (May 19, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I LOVE LEMON PARTYS



omg.


...
o m g.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Miii (May 19, 2016)

This game will never end >.>


----------



## namiieco (May 19, 2016)

wheres the chocolate


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

I hope this game does end soon.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

lemons

lemon parties are lyf


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

Lemons are nice and sweet


----------



## Akira-chan (May 19, 2016)

rek


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

lemon parties woo


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

boom!!!


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

booom head shot


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

$$


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

guys im sad i wanted my peach and dint get it


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 19, 2016)

bing bong


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

back to lemon parties


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

i bet if the put lemon as collectible moko would buy every single one


----------



## spamurai (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

yo


----------



## Tensu (May 19, 2016)

meh


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

Moko if there was a lemon collectible will you buy it???


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> zebras are awesomes so of coruse and also turtles
> both can be winners for me



moko should draw a turtle with zebra stripes for you


----------



## Tensu (May 19, 2016)

booooored


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> moko should draw a turtle with zebra stripes for you



Pepper this is the greatest idea ever

Please do it moko for us


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Tubular


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

What ?


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Whelp


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

thump!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

Guys did we lose moko to a lemon party?


----------



## Miii (May 19, 2016)

I win?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

she fell asleep


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

I know but she must be sleeping about lemons


----------



## Buttonsy (May 19, 2016)

I'm gonna win!


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

Me


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

bloop


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Whats up


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

Bummed out


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Restock?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

woo lemon parties


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

Moko said:


> woo lemon parties



god...


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

yes? lol..woo lemons


----------



## Pandoria (May 20, 2016)

'Ello~


----------



## spamurai (May 20, 2016)

Le Mon


----------



## You got mail! (May 20, 2016)

Hey haha


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Good morning guys  (it's 7:45am where I live)


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

>:V


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

hello guys


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

wooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZebraNaomy said:


> hello guys



grats on your peach!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

>:U


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

what with all the boom


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

I love boom


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

hi


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

whatsup


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

nothin much


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

Bad luck I have getting a item out of the restocks. Cherrys are not worth that much.


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, restocks are lame. Filled with greedy people that want to buy every collectible and not leave any for anybody else just to turn a profit. There should be a 2 purchase limit. But thats why I don't partake in restocks.


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

omg yess ^^^^


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

idk why but my mom is obsessed with orchards. she keeps bringing home orchards every day wtf.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 24, 2016)

I'm winning!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

lemons!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

Pssssst


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 25, 2016)

moo


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

-instead dolphin laugh-


----------



## Cailey (May 25, 2016)

yooo


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Sup


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

back to claim my throne


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 25, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

peace


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 25, 2016)

lemons


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

sour lemons


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

twenty lemons


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

aiiiii lemons


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy its daaaaaaa lemons


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

in da club in da club


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

^_^


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

turrttttts


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

loud noises


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

s


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

loud noises


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)

b1tches in the sky


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

loud noises


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

stfu then


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

loud noises


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

So many repetitive things


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

loud noises


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

no s


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

loud noises


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

cala-te...


----------



## Aali (May 25, 2016)

*LOUD NOISES*


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

shhhh


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 25, 2016)

boom!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

pssst


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

*thriller dance*


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

^ aha


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Wut


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

lol yeah it's not after that Indian guy though lmango ur weird


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

focus said:


> ^ aha
> 
> View attachment 173389



ur sig is oddly satisfying


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

turts 5lyf


----------



## Mash (May 26, 2016)

Lol i won nubs


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

dance party


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

PUT ON YOUR RED SHOES LET'S DANCE


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396 woooooooo View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396View attachment 173396


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

what are we gonna dance?
the penguin?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

BOLROLTFMFHA


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Let's dance something else


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, MY FRIEND
AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING 'TIL THE END
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
NO TIME FOR LOSER
'CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS 
OF THE WORLD


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

LOVE PASSION!


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

SHOT THROUGH THE HEART
AND YOU'RE TO BLAME
DARLING YOU GIVE LOVE 
A BAD NAME


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

IT'S MY LIFE IT'S NOW OR NEVER I AM GONNA LIVE FOREVER IT'S MY LIIIIFEEEE


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

People, 
You can never change the way they feel
Better let them do just what they will
For they will
If you let them steal your heart from you
People, 
Will always make a lover feel a fool
But you knew I loved you
We could have shown them all
We should have seen love through


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

ayyyy lmao


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
It's guys like you Mickey
Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
Don't break my heart, Mickey


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
> You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
> Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
> It's guys like you Mickey
> ...



wait what did she do an english version of that .. lmao


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

fluff


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

Some people want it all
But I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you, baby
If I ain't got you, baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain't got you


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

I'm sad


----------



## Akira-chan (May 26, 2016)

leokumi is life.


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

Lemons are cool.

:lemon :lemon :lemon


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Lemonade are not cool
They are amazing


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

no more snipping 4 u. he he


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 27, 2016)

focus said:


> no more snipping 4 u. he he



"Sea snipper"


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> "Sea snipper"



lmao but who even has a pet lobster. and takes them into domino's pizza zimbabwe. on a leash. and lets them go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_snipper no snipping snipper no snipping_


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2016)

Gonna win!!!


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

hello


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Hello guys


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 27, 2016)

arf


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

A seal?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Bonjour


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 27, 2016)

NananananaNNAN


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

boa tarde :v


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Hola chicos y chicas


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

yee


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 28, 2016)

hmm


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

So where my trophy?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

boom


----------



## p e p p e r (May 28, 2016)

where's my amiga Moko?


----------



## chaicow (May 28, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

ol?


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

suh


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

、ヽ｀、ヽ｀☂o(･_･｡)｀ヽ、｀ヽ、


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Hehe, this seems fun.~


----------



## spamurai (May 30, 2016)

I win


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

?_?


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Blop, blop.~


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Wanna be adored.~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

I won


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

In the valley of the dolls, we sleep, got a hole inside of me.~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Woof~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Meow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Ribbit~


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

box


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Looks like I'm the winner for now


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

bop


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Beep boop


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

winner


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

~~~~~~~


----------



## Seroja (May 30, 2016)

W.I.N.N.E.R.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

boom


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

No one is winning
Oh wait it's me


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

bidumb


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

bop


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

^~^


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

win


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Bluberry (May 30, 2016)

Now is the time to call my mother and tell her she was wrong about *everything*. I _am_ a winner, MOM!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

ayyy lim?o


----------



## Seroja (May 31, 2016)

Move aside losers, the true winner is here.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

back off sis


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (May 31, 2016)

L
E
M
O
N
S


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Hey moko why have you been so quiet lately?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 31, 2016)

i just wanna fly


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

bam


----------



## spamurai (May 31, 2016)

OMG INVISIBLE WRITING :O

​


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

lol


----------



## pochii (May 31, 2016)

~~


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

what do i win


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

Mwuahaha!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)




----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Helloooooo


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Jun 1, 2016)

WINNER


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Noooope^^


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 1, 2016)

my time is now


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

theres this movie playing and they're talking about having "friends with benefits" and stuff and dad.. he will not change the channel.. pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh the title of the movie is literally friends with benefits ok lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2016)

What's the prize


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

I return from the dead to Claim my victory.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 4, 2016)

oops


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

i know u miss my lemons


----------



## focus (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Jun 4, 2016)

L
            E
            M
            O
            N

​


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 6, 2016)

HAH


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

i love the color purple


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

BORED


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

mmmbruh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Some turt love?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

nvm don't work


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 7, 2016)

THIS IS THE MONADOS POWER. BACKSLASH.  SLIT EDGE . SHAKER EDGE......im done


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

simonthomas6 said:


> THIS IS THE MONADOS POWER. BACKSLASH.  SLIT EDGE . SHAKER EDGE......im done



AIR SLASH! LIGHT, HEAL! I'M REALLY FEELING IT! MONADO BUSTER!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

*HOT POOP!*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

_brUH_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

mmm hot poops are teh shiet bruh


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Suckas I'm da winna


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

ayyy


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Y u do dat ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

no


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

.3.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

:>


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

<;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

:->


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

:-3


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

:-0


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

(.-.)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

(>0_0)>


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

e.e


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

ehhhh


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

heeee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

●___●


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

hehe


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

eeeeheeeee


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

hhehehehehehhehe


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

HEEEHEHEEEHHEEHEHH


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

*HEHEHEHHEHHEHEHEHHEHEEHHEHHEHHEHEHEHHEHEHHEHEHEHEH*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

HEEHEE


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

COMIC SANS


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

bloo


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

tiny red


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

green is not a creative color~


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Whats your favorite idea?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Mine is being creative.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

How do you get the idea?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Just try to think creatively


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Now when you look at this orange, Tell me now, what do you see?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

It's just a boring old orange!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Maybe to you, but not to me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

I see a silly face! Walking around and smiling at me!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't see what you mean...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

'Cause you're not think creatively!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Now take a look at my hair! "cool"


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

I use my hair to express myself.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

That sounds really boring


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

...I use my hair to express myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

ayyy


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I forgot the rest omg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

lemons all day every day bruhhh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Now when you stare at the clouds in the sky, don't you find it exciting? (No)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

*LEMON PARTY! WOO!*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

I was actually using a website the entire time for the lyrics heheh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

..chateada bleh..


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I was actually using a website the entire time for the lyrics heheh


 Lol I was remembering the song


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Linksonic1 said:


> Lol I was remembering the song



Nice. I love those videos but i have yet to memorize them, I only know a couple of lines


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mreow


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 8, 2016)

boo


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

Megatastic said:


>



lol holla where u beeen


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

kappa


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

knock knock


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Whos there


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

the lemon


----------



## llamasity (Jun 9, 2016)

born with a void hard to destroy with love


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Srry I'm win for now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

my joke got ruined 

knock knock


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

... fine


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Whos there


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Winning


----------



## Lumira (Jun 9, 2016)

not anymore ^


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

Bum


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 9, 2016)

Boopdoop!  Helloooooo


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

nO I iNW tHO


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 9, 2016)

^ Cute hamster


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks :3


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

bloop


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

blooop*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

no

bloop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

blop**


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

bloopy!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

omg i forgot aboot this thread! lmao


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Not today


----------



## Hay (Jun 9, 2016)

ay lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

breh


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

BRUGH


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

. .

- - - Post Merge - - -

...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

bruUH


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

You guys are ....crazy


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

I love this thread idk why


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 10, 2016)

Hola ^.^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

como esta?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

estou bem :v


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mewow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 10, 2016)

Hai peeps


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hai


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bad moko I'm supposed to win


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

no


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yesh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

niceme.me


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

feeltheburn.com


----------



## ErinKireina (Jun 10, 2016)

xo


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

.3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Esphas (Jun 10, 2016)

this isnt dead yet?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

NEVER


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Egg


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

eggs


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

hey


----------



## Rexusthechasnite (Jun 10, 2016)

Collect all 7 Dragonballs


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

pokeballs?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

RaINb0w d0G


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

YaAsSsS


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Rexusthechasnite (Jun 11, 2016)

I am the strongest in the universe


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 11, 2016)

Hold this L


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

fsteak?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm bored


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

*ゴゴゴゴゴゴ*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> *ゴゴゴゴゴゴ*



ayyy lim?o


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 11, 2016)

eeeeee


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 11, 2016)

私は 橘 真琴が大好き!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

~~~~~


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 11, 2016)

fruit boy


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

OMG I WON
mwhahahahahaah


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nah


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

Noooooooo


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yesssssss


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

*deep breath*
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Deep breath*
YESSSSSS


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 12, 2016)

私は 橘 真琴が大好き!!!


----------



## Stil (Jun 12, 2016)

bloop


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 12, 2016)

im gonna fix that spaghetti and return it to its original ingredients


----------



## Mints (Jun 12, 2016)

what did i win


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jun 13, 2016)

eee


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 14, 2016)

No one is a winner here


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

achoo


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 14, 2016)

         ①②③④⑤⑥⑦⑧⑨⑩⑪⑫⑬⑭⑮◎☆○◇□△♡☎


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

HOW NO WORDS


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 14, 2016)

Linksonic1 said:


> HOW NO WORDS



copy and paste 


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 15, 2016)

ha i win ◎ ☆ ○ ◇ □ △


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

nope


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

not you either


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 15, 2016)

can you taste this gold?


----------



## Dy1an (Jun 15, 2016)

what do i win


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

1 million tbt


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

I WON'T LOSE


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

:^)


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2016)

You lost


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 16, 2016)

326


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

lemons


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Ami (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

.3.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread is so pointless xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

hi


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm backckckckckc


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

eyyyyyy boi


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

eh eh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

doggo


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 18, 2016)

ayy lmao


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

boop


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

pupper


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Puppet


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

puppy


----------



## Miharu (Jun 18, 2016)

Gudetama life B]


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 19, 2016)

h0t


----------



## spamurai (Jun 21, 2016)

Winner, winner... Perfect peach dinner


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 21, 2016)

Close the thread please.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

no ;]


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2016)

Pretty sure I win


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 21, 2016)

You did?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

yey


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

will it blend


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

like ooh-ahh


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Jun 21, 2016)

Did I win?


----------



## Mints (Jun 22, 2016)

sorry guys but im the real winner


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Peachykeen84 (Jun 22, 2016)

I win! I win! I win!

I am the champion myyy friendsss


----------



## mikkaru (Jun 22, 2016)

Not anymore


----------



## cookiecrusherking (Jun 22, 2016)

Do I win?


----------



## mikkaru (Jun 22, 2016)

Ha nope, I win again!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

boo[


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

hi there


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2016)

Yo


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

Kek


----------



## Mints (Jun 22, 2016)

go ahead

i dare you


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

i enjoy playing with boxes in my spare time ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

Boxes are fun


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

( ͡⎚ ͜ʖ ͡⎚)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Sup


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 22, 2016)

The lemons are gone!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2016)

Yo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2016)

​


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 23, 2016)

Mints said:


> go ahead
> 
> i dare you



You have a nice name. I approve.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

boop


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 23, 2016)

Heyo


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

eyyyyyy


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

taking back my place.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

bruh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

You guy are crazy


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh no I surprisingly won first place after all this hard work


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

No you dint


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 24, 2016)

I won something!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

uhh no you did not brah


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 24, 2016)

boop


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

Next month, I'll buy the birthstones.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 24, 2016)

~~~


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

welp


----------



## Trip (Jun 24, 2016)

blep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Crepes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 25, 2016)

Stop posting


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 25, 2016)

Nevah


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 25, 2016)

womp


----------



## namiieco (Jun 25, 2016)

im stupid


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Jun 26, 2016)

Lemony Lemons are Lemons


----------



## namiieco (Jun 26, 2016)

mmm lemons....


----------



## spamurai (Jun 26, 2016)

Please don't make any sudden moves - top


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

hi


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 1, 2016)

What are those things in the gif in AquaStrudel's signature made of? Balloons? Feathers? Balloon Feathers?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

spamurai said:


> Please don't make any sudden moves - top



Heathens?


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

ye


----------



## vel (Jul 1, 2016)

do i win


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Zebras


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

bebop


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 1, 2016)

jesus christ
this is still going on?


----------



## TwentyOneBeatles (Jul 1, 2016)

Questioning what this game is xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Idk


----------



## JX- (Jul 2, 2016)

iudfdigasefushvbz


----------



## vel (Jul 2, 2016)

i'm a winner


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's a video about an Engineer, a Bowl Scout, a Dispenser with a Demoman's face, and an old discredited meme about chocolate pudding at 4AM as part of a faked injury by the scariest character on the show.


----------



## spamurai (Jul 4, 2016)

I wonder how long it will last


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

I WIN :^)


----------



## spamurai (Jul 4, 2016)

Try again


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

y ikes


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

im back (^:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm sick


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

w1nner


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

I win, k?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

No I won


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

no, me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

I think we all know the real winner here.


----------



## Icestar96 (Jul 4, 2016)

OR DO WE?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 4, 2016)

This is one of those games that goes on for eternity. That way, there IS no winner!


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

uLu


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

Bonjoooour


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 5, 2016)

finally i have the time to go watch dory this thursday! so excited!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 5, 2016)

~~~~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

snoozit said:


> finally i have the time to go watch dory this thursday! so excited!



Prepare yourself to cry


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 5, 2016)

wouldn't the mod that closes this thread technically be the winner


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

zebra


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

Z?bre


----------



## Byngo (Jul 5, 2016)

hello bbs


----------



## Esphas (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## KazuichiAlex (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

?_?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 6, 2016)

H?h?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

So where my trophy for winning


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

'THIS IS WHAT A MANGA ARTIST DOES FOR THE SAKE OF REALITY'


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Zebras


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 6, 2016)

i just wanna


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 6, 2016)

Ladies and GentleManns, I hereby give you THE most overused song that isn't from the TF2 OST yet is used in GMod/SFM videos starring TF2 characters.


----------



## Midori (Jul 6, 2016)

dat niles pic tho


----------



## Mints (Jul 6, 2016)

sorry losers


----------



## Daydream (Jul 6, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Ladies and GentleManns, I hereby give you THE most overused song that isn't from the TF2 OST yet is used in GMod/SFM videos starring TF2 characters.



Grant Kirkhope <3


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi kids


----------



## Daydream (Jul 6, 2016)

Taktaktak


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

i got bored


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

Nope for you
Or you
Or me...?


----------



## twins (Jul 6, 2016)

... hmm


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 6, 2016)

no


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

rero rero


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 7, 2016)

I win


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

*nose bleed*


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I need watee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

my boy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2016)

Hai peeps


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

doo doo doo doo doo doo


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

OP wins once again!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Daydream (Jul 7, 2016)

You had to say "it's me", but whatever


----------



## Esphas (Jul 8, 2016)

pardon?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 8, 2016)

I lost, and so did you.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

This will never end


----------



## nami26 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jesus, take the wheel


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Not you either

Or me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

The only me is me. Are you sure the only you is you?


----------



## vel (Jul 8, 2016)

w in     ner


----------



## Waynopolis (Jul 9, 2016)

Bada bing, bada boom!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 9, 2016)

2016th post babyyyy

huehueheuEHuehuhuECH
I win right


----------



## Parasite (Jul 9, 2016)

i see a bit of myself in each and every one of you


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mints (Jul 9, 2016)

ey


----------



## spamurai (Jul 10, 2016)

Winner Winner


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

ayy limao


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 12, 2016)

Lemons!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 12, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

I see you


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

boom!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

noot noot


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 13, 2016)

I HAVE NO IDEA!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

bepis


----------



## spamurai (Jul 15, 2016)

Back again aha


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 15, 2016)

lol no.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

ayyy limao


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm nor going to win, am I :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 15, 2016)

Nobody is!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nobody is!



Of course someone will win eventually. xD


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm winning right now


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

not you're not, liar :c


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Utarara said:


> not you're not, liar :c



now i am


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 16, 2016)

You tried


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

wryyy


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

i'm wining now


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 16, 2016)

No you're not


----------



## spamurai (Jul 17, 2016)

I am


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Jul 17, 2016)

Mwhahahahaha


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

end me


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

Puri puri ~


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Gonna win!!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

boop :}


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

the lemon will win


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

*Leaves out a chocolate cake* no one will notice I'm winning if there are delicious desserts distracting them!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

*sneeze*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

Cough cough


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm so sleepy, but winning is so easy I don't need any energy


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

lol no


----------



## ctapple (Jul 18, 2016)

None of you shall be the winner I shall win bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

hi


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


>


----------



## cannabis_crossing (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Miii (Jul 18, 2016)

I win... for now


----------



## JX- (Jul 18, 2016)

im not gonna win but whatever lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

bagoom


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

Hol?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

beep


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 19, 2016)

What? Did! You !seY


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 19, 2016)

top kek


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

lightning strikes every time i move


----------



## Tensu (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm here now


----------



## spamurai (Jul 19, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## Peridot666 (Jul 19, 2016)

*CLODS*


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## Daydream (Jul 19, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mints (Jul 19, 2016)

hey guys 69


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

i wish i could win


----------



## Daydream (Jul 19, 2016)

THIS IS MY THOUSANDTH POST 

http://giphy.com/gifs/celebration-unimpressed-confused-xeXEpUVvAxCV2


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Pixr said:


> THIS IS MY THOUSANDTH POST
> 
> http://giphy.com/gifs/celebration-unimpressed-confused-xeXEpUVvAxCV2


Congrats! ;D


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 20, 2016)

yayyy~~~~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 20, 2016)

Another!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 20, 2016)

Hol?


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

The person below will die tomorrow


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

aw ****


----------



## mintellect (Jul 21, 2016)

Bye


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2016)

ol?


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

bam!


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

karate


----------



## Daydream (Jul 21, 2016)

J'ai faim


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

hi every1


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 22, 2016)

Emile plays weegee house too: dark of teh boom moon and leaves many fans ecstatic, except for one...


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 24, 2016)

The next poster secretly likes Justin Bieber.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

no i don't nice try though


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 24, 2016)

I thought that one certain vegetable was nothing but a myth, an urban legend, or even a made-up specimen from a cartoon.

Last Thanksgiving changed my life for eons to come. I found out that they REALLY exist!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 24, 2016)

not sure if i should play clannad visual novel or watch shrek 3...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 24, 2016)

wowee sensei


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

Idek like yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2016)

Good luck on actually seeing the game end.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

ayy 5,000th!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

shooop


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 25, 2016)

I bet Masae is going to play The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D when she's done playing Mario Story (Japanese title).


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

This is my post!


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 25, 2016)

ayy \( ^ u ^)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 25, 2016)

UTGB


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 25, 2016)

WHA


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

melon


----------



## Trystin (Jul 25, 2016)

AYYYYYYYEEEE


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

chyipaaa


----------



## Mints (Jul 25, 2016)

what did i win


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 26, 2016)

It's impossible to win unless someone locks the thread?


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

yum


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 26, 2016)

Here: Buy yourself some talent. XD


----------



## Mints (Jul 26, 2016)

i want 100 dollars


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 26, 2016)

[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅100)̲̅$̲̅]
:^)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 27, 2016)

oh life


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

i'm back ヽ（?ー｀）┌


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

where's my prize?


----------



## Mints (Jul 27, 2016)

el o el


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Jul 27, 2016)

pepe


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

frogs


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

toads


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

ribbit


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

bunnies


----------



## Mints (Jul 27, 2016)

what does the fox say


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

ni ni ni ni ni ni de ni ni ni ni ni ni ni ni de ni ni


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

batman


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

robin


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

joker


----------



## tom. (Jul 27, 2016)

* that expression you're wearing.... well, i won't grace it with a description


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

eat chicken


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

ba dum tss


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dun dun dun


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)

pop


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

Twenty one pilots


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)

winner


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

bam!


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

nop


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

bop


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

dop


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Twenty one pilots



Where we're from, there's no sun
Our hometown's in the dark


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

dog


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

*testing*


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)

lemons!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is there a smiling lemon?


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

Pixr said:


> Where we're from, there's no sun
> Our hometown's in the dark



I have triggered the clique


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

buup


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

boop


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 27, 2016)

Biip, Baap, Beep, Byyp! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

AJSJKSI


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

noot noot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

nut


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 28, 2016)

Help, my mother is being full of Kanto next to me!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

dun dun dun


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

kieeEEKEKEKEKKEKEKEh


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 28, 2016)

I win!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

shmoop


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

"I try my best but I don't succeeeeed"


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

:}


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

I stg


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

floof


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 28, 2016)

bleh


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

hmm...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

jobel bless


----------



## Mints (Jul 28, 2016)

hi guys


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like I'M the winner! DD
Well, for like 10 mins.
WHAT IF
NO ONE ELSE POSTS
0.1% Chance. ]=


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 28, 2016)

8 minutes.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

nop


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 28, 2016)

I want Emile to invest in a Nintendo 64 and a copy of Banjo--Kazooie, so that he can Lets Play the game when he's done with Weegee House 2.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

hi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bored


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

eat chicken


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sauce


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

wot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

eat chicken wit sauce


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

I win


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice try


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

badayum!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

Nothing to see here


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes there is.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

I know I'm very attractive, but you can see me on threads other than this one.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 29, 2016)

Do NOT click on this link. It has the WORST example of funny I could think of!!!


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 29, 2016)

^^ What


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Do NOT click on this link. It has the WORST example of funny I could think of!!!


...
Devainart....Why? ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lyraa said:


> ^^ What


'funny gif 8'
My brain hurts


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

boop


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so thirsty


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

I am cyv


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

moo


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

Pixr said:


> I'm so thirsty



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Thirsty

Oh


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Thirsty
> 
> Oh



Oh oh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

woo!  party!


----------



## Cariicarky (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Paxx (Jul 30, 2016)

I WIN


----------



## Cariicarky (Jul 30, 2016)

no u dont


----------



## Paxx (Jul 30, 2016)

yes i do


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Neither of you win


----------



## Cariicarky (Jul 30, 2016)

that is not true


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't win


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

DELELELELE WOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2016)

it looks like we all losed, but anyhoo it wasnt really fun and all well hi btw!

- - - Post Merge - - -

here's my website if u need help,http://acnlwikijr.weebly.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 30, 2016)

toast


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 31, 2016)

This is the post that never ends,
It goes on and on my friends,
Some people started replying, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue replying forever just because,
This is the post that never ends...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 31, 2016)

a777


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello world!


----------



## Mints (Jul 31, 2016)

bleh bleh blej


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

m8


----------



## Parasite (Aug 1, 2016)

It seems like this thread brings out the best in all of us!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

Beep boop meow


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

bo burnham


----------



## Mints (Aug 1, 2016)

sorry guys but wot


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

Who am I


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

me meow


----------



## Mints (Aug 2, 2016)

i meow better


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)

nup


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

haha!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm bored


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 3, 2016)

"'cause all i ever do is win win win no matter what!"


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 3, 2016)

nopppp


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

-cough-


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 3, 2016)

ejcjqifjwisnns


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 3, 2016)

okay then-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

dun dun doo


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

sorry peeps


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

gummy bears


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

mayo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

YOU ACTIVATED MY TRAP CARD


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 3, 2016)

eh why not


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

bampy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

bamlop


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

my cat died while i was sleeping. :c :C :c


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

:c


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 3, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> my cat died while i was sleeping. :c :C :c



YOU DIDN'T SAVE HER IN TIME!?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I didn't know about it.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 3, 2016)

pop


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> my cat died while i was sleeping. :c :C :c


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

We buried her in the background in a shoe box with flowers on top. You will forever be missed, Amy.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> my cat died while i was sleeping. :c :C :c





ACNLover10 said:


> We buried her in the background in a shoe box with flowers on top. You will forever be missed, Amy.



Sorry to hear that :<


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 4, 2016)

sleepy post


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Mayor Neeko of Winters (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello, I'm gay and I love memes. Is there a connection? Who knows.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

I LOVE BASTILLE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

^what


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^what



British music group


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 4, 2016)

but if u close ur eyes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 4, 2016)

hmmm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Daydream said:


> British music group



oh ok lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 4, 2016)

bam


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

now, sashay away.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

i win


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 5, 2016)

wrong


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 5, 2016)

Might as well


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> wrong



really?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

Utarara said:


> really?



Yes


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 5, 2016)

flying to Paris soon~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Yes


nope


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

No


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

No


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

No


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 5, 2016)

*pets cabbage*


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

oh ok


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 6, 2016)

wat


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

^ how unpleasant....

kyoukai no kanata?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Post


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

...


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Stop


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 6, 2016)

NO!NYET!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

and  now!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Bark


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

This is my post post post!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

ok.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2016)

This game is logically impossible


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Shattered said:


> This game is logically impossible


Well, everything's going to end at some point.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 7, 2016)

blam the 10,000 poster gets 100 tbt


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

hi every1 looks like i win. the losers can go home now. thankies.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

No! *I WIN!*


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 8, 2016)

bam


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello, Frauleins!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 8, 2016)

man


----------



## Daydream (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

Aye


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

me


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 9, 2016)

No. Me.


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 10, 2016)

no.
no.
me!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 10, 2016)

boi


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

dat boiiii


----------



## Megan. (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 11, 2016)

lemon army


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll give 1000 TBT to the next person who doesn't post


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 11, 2016)

OH BOY!
oh...wait.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2016)

no


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 11, 2016)

give me the Butter


----------



## Megan. (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2016)

wot


----------



## Megan. (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2016)

chica cherry cola


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey look who is winning right now.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

I guess I'm gonna win!


----------



## Esphas (Aug 13, 2016)

hmm


----------



## Daydream (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't believe me just watch


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

I swear I will win one of these days.


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 13, 2016)

I think I will win.


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

nah


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Just had some breakfast and I'm ready to win


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

^ maybe not?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 13, 2016)

A truly EPIC prank wherein Rainbow Dash gets attacked by cookie zombies!


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

..


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello, it is I, the winner.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 13, 2016)

rero rero


----------



## Daydream (Aug 13, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> ..



Really


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

im wiiiniiing


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 14, 2016)

believe in the heart of the cards


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 14, 2016)

ay ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 15, 2016)

If I win, I'm gonna make some lemonade out of all the lemons on this website


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 15, 2016)

I summon blue-eyes white dragon in attack mode


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 15, 2016)

I totally am going to win this thing, you suckers have no chance.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2016)

pokemon


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 15, 2016)

Gotta catch 'em alll!


----------



## Esphas (Aug 15, 2016)

u__u


----------



## Taz (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello! ^_^


----------



## Megan. (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 16, 2016)

I will win


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

baminal


----------



## Esphas (Aug 18, 2016)

yall suck


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

thats too bad


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

hehe


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

i still win


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

um like ya


----------



## PinkStarburst (Aug 18, 2016)

#Winning


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

ik i am


----------



## PinkStarburst (Aug 18, 2016)

^^not anymore...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

ik u arent


----------



## PinkStarburst (Aug 18, 2016)

...dude. Come on. What are you talking about?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm just bored :c


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm just tired.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm fine thanks for asking


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

yay we're getting kitties on my mom's birthday


----------



## Megan. (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

bam i win 4 dayz


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

4th in a row c:


----------



## Renmei (Aug 19, 2016)

Too bad you don't get 5 in a row >:3


----------



## Megan. (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## radioloves (Aug 19, 2016)

ME D:<


----------



## Megan. (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

ayyyy limao


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

this my post


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 20, 2016)

I win by default.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

nah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

2 the new streak!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

kek


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Nuu my streak


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

Not sure bumping this thread after you already have the last post is a good strategy to win lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Meh it's for getting top poster on the thread. lol


----------



## Renmei (Aug 20, 2016)

>:3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

wan


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

tooh


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

umm


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

nuuu xD


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

aye


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

ayee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

wins xD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

think again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

''last person to post wins'' lol


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> ''last person to post wins'' lol



holy crap you've posted over 400 times today


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> ''last person to post wins'' lol



but you didn't win because someone posted after you lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

lol ik trip i'm, psycho


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

two lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

thwee xD


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

I believe I can fly


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

I just uh.... well i win


----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

Go outside


----------



## chaicow (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

hello! c:


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> hello! c:



From the other side


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

Guess who's winning??? MOI!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> Guess who's winning??? MOI!



Non, c'est moi!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

u w u


----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 22, 2016)

we all know that the last person to post in here wins... but what do they win?? ...what do _i_ win, because right now i am the last person to have posted here???


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

earlier I said 10k poster on here gets tbt lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

;]


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blacklist (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)

,


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)

.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Huh? It's christmas?  lol


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

cute bunny c:


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Huh? It's christmas?  lol



Maybe?

Huh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

You said merry christmas


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

happy easter!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol happy easter


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> You said merry christmas



Yeah, my first post was just because I'm excited for Winter and Christmas to come
And the second one was my useless sarcasm xD

Sorry if I'm confusing lol


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Aug 25, 2016)

I win


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2016)

Aaaaaand it's gone


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

sleep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Bloopy dloppy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Victorious!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

yay


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

enjoy arby's


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Unfortunately, our database has encountered a problem and the forums are temporarily unavailable until the issue is resolved.

You can try refreshing the page to see if the error has been resolved, or come back later.

Our technical team have been automatically notified of the error. We apologise for any inconvenience.

- The Bell Tree Forums Staff

Happens everyday


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

okay i win


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

How though?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't post


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Why not?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

I SAID DON'T


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't what? lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

DON'T POST


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok. Will do.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

I will find you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Good luck, i live in umm china. Yes yah china.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Good thing I have a spy living in your town that can tell me your every movement. That's right, one of your own villagers is conspiring against you at this very moment.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Funny, because i'm in my house in my empty room and I see no one.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Funny, because i'm in my house in my empty room and I see no one.



I know.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

I know you know, I see a bearded bald man with rags for a shirt. I'm guessing that's you?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Why would I ever be in your dump of a town? My associate feeds me all the information I need.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok, how will he get back?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I have a spy living in your town



This is going to be easier than taking candy from a baby.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

How does he give u the info?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Why would I tell you?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Because you want to.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks like mint gave up


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

You'll see.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, I do see.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Bam


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Bam



The deer


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I like pulled pork



I make you say stuff xD


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I make you say stuff xD



Oh god you scared me xD I thought I was hacked or something.

I'm so stupid hahaha


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Oh god you punched me xD I thought I was hurt or something.
> 
> I'm so smart hahaha



xD


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> xD



I took revenge c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I wanna give you a pokeball and 10,000 tbt because you're the best guy ever!



c:


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't do more


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I can't do more    But ACNLover is so great!



Why not?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Why not?  Oh, I see you're so poor... I'll send you a thousand TBTs to help you c:



Oh wow


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Oh wow that's cool, well i'm just a troll account so haha i trolled u so good



:c


----------



## Toonik (Aug 26, 2016)

i wan


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

painappuru


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

cool i won


----------



## Toonik (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> cool i won



but can you outwon the new and improved wanner??!?1


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 26, 2016)

I WIN THE GAME.

Speaking of games, here is one


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> I WIN THE GAME.
> 
> Speaking of games, here is one



Speaking of games, you all lost it


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 27, 2016)

Toonik said:


> but can you outwon the new and improved wanner??!?1



This actually made me laugh lol. I guess I'm the new and improved winner now.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

back in the race lol


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 27, 2016)

*WINNER OF THIS THREAD*

You just lost





And I just won


----------



## Bill Cipher (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh wow, I guess you have now lost...


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 27, 2016)

I DEMAND A REVOTE! Oh wait, you win by just posting!!! Guess I won now


----------



## Miii (Aug 27, 2016)

I win :3


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 29, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> bump



You just thought you won, think again!

GUYS SAY IT WITH ME! "CHOCOFRUIT WINS", "CHOCOFRUIT WINS", "CHOCOFRUIT WINS"


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 29, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> You just thought you won, think again!
> 
> GUYS SAY IT WITH ME! "CHOCOFRUIT WINS", "CHOCOFRUIT WINS", "CHOCOFRUIT WINS"



Nope, I do.


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 29, 2016)

kachow


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

You just lost the game.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

It never gets old c:


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

its sad to think that this will end someday


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

DONT YOU DARE BREAK THE CHAIN


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2016)

Utarara said:


> DONT YOU DARE BREAK THE CHAIN


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

mwahahaha


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> mwahahaha



You won for two days! 

Not anymore.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Have fun, I am now in this game!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Well I won so it is fun.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

But are you winning now?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Keep dreaming, Daydream!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

Awww yes *goes back to sleep*

I need to work though


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Woo


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Feel free to slow down if you need to!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

ahaaaa


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 2, 2016)

SNEAK ATTACK


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

peekaboo


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

Peekaboo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kaiserin (Sep 2, 2016)

I win by default.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 3, 2016)

No you don't


----------



## Daydream (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Can I have 100 bucks mom?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

no, finish your dinner first


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 4, 2016)

don't hurt me


----------



## Blacklist (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol, no, run for your life sucker XD


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

i need to do homework but i cant be bothered kill me


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm back in the game


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 5, 2016)

This mom with her toddler child is in the train having a children song on loud volume and i'm like so pissed right now. Stfu!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

hey


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

Alright! You better not do this without me! I shall be last!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry Melo, but I'm afraid I'll be the winner for now.

*Grunty Industries Intensifies*


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 5, 2016)

Now I win.


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

)))


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 5, 2016)

lemons


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 5, 2016)

wake me up wake me up inside


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (Sep 6, 2016)

break


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## axo (Sep 6, 2016)

ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love how this entire thread is just spam


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## ujenny (Sep 6, 2016)

hello c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> View attachment 182885



Creepy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

those emojis creep the heck outta me -.o


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> those emojis creep the heck outta me -.o



Regular emojis are not creepy, but this one though...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's what i meant, the one Aquastrudel posted lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 6, 2016)

wait what did i do
...
oh yeah that lol

ur welcome ))


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yay a normal emoji for once


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

ayyy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

here come dat boi


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)

eyyyyy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Chocolate milk


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

my cousin calls it chocolate bunny lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Chocolate bunny wat


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 8, 2016)

Okay, I will drop by for now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 8, 2016)

Feel free to post after me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

ayy lim?o 

(yes that's supposed to be a pun lol)


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh, I see.

Anyway, I am here as I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

party


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Esphas (Sep 8, 2016)

enough


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Esphas said:


> enough


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey, got any... grapes?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

nope


----------



## Esphas (Sep 8, 2016)

u_u


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

why is everyone getting banned :/


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Utarara said:


> why is everyone getting banned :/



Things happened



Will they be able to come back, or they can't? :/


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2016)

Me


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 8, 2016)

You


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2016)

Seeing lemons in this forum gives me mild PTSD about a Lemon Epidemic I survived where everyone here just kept yammering about lemons, and I only joined in to post videos about Lemon Zest.


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 9, 2016)

Did it involve lemon stealers?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2016)

No, everyone just kept spamming pictures of lemons.


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

Rest in pieces


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Lemongrab would've been pleased...maybe..idk.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

..


----------



## chaicow (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

^ hi


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

fdwbvewbgrnhmhmbvbzcxc xzvfgkmilrjhterqwdwqdcewqghejr


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi, loser

- - - Post Merge - - -

qwertyuiooplkjhgfdsazxcvbnm,./;'[]\]=-

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxy&z now I know my ABC's next time won't you sing with me
qaaqqqsxxdxxzztssexrzrzdzzzwzqqaazazzazzqzaqzaqzawxwsxswxswxswxswxswsxwxswccdecdecdecdevfrvfrvfrb

- - - Post Merge - - -

looks like i win again

- - - Post Merge - - -

And again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just too good at this game.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Hi, loser
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

Something feels off...


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like I'm winning again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like I said, I'm too good at this game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

What


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

We all know it, I'm the winner lol


----------



## Rusty (Sep 10, 2016)

heya, you've been busy huh? you already know me doe. its me. SANEEES


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

Painis~


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi, how do I make a poll?


----------



## Elov (Sep 10, 2016)

For this very brief moment in time... I have won


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

i'm back


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

I take your:



SugardewVillage said:


>



And raise you a:


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> I take your:
> 
> 
> 
> And raise you a:



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Enemy defeated.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Hallo!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

bigger34 said:


>



Oh god is this a joke? xD


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

bigger34 said:


>



I need this #EssentialToLife

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


>



Is it actual ramen things in the bath?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I need this #EssentialToLife
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YESSSS. Like this and:


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> YESSSS. Like this and:



I need to buy that.



I eat that all the time.



_*Ramen*, the most *beautiful* food in the entire world._




Found that picture on google.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

I take your ramen and raise you a lemon.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

I take your lemon and raise you even more ramen.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 10, 2016)

Have I won yet?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

no.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 10, 2016)

How about now?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 10, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 11, 2016)

I got it this time


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2016)

You know what sucks? Jakeymon is an admin, and as such I can't ignore it.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

i have 1 bells


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Noo


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

你好！


你好！


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

me


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

i want ramen :c


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

:v


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

你好！


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

^Whatever the f*** that means.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> 你好！



Salut


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

heyy


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

boo


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

hoo


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

coo


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

loo


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

poo


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

zoo


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

too


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

goo


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

woo


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

lamp


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

damp


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

stamp


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

clamp


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

damp


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

cramp


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ramp


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

camp


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

gramps


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

amp


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

you broke the chain smh


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 11, 2016)

you broke the chain smh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Damn right. Now fetch me some vodka!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

meanie :T


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

你好失敗者！


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

wat


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## KittyKnight (Sep 11, 2016)

Why am I here?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

boop


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

eep


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

What?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Hmph


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Tsk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Teehee


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

-turns away in disgust-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Harhar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Idk


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

...


----------



## Daydream (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Seroja (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm back to take my crown. MOVE ASIDE


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

Fight me!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Fight me!



peace bro


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 12, 2016)

kek


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 12, 2016)

c:


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

boop


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 12, 2016)

uwaaa


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 13, 2016)

u wot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

I win.  Sorry mates :^)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

le post


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

le postiche?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 16, 2016)

dios mio


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## ujenny (Sep 16, 2016)

c:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 16, 2016)

boi


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 16, 2016)

Not today fam


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

ayyy lim?o


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 16, 2016)

..


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

Yo!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 16, 2016)

this is my turf


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 17, 2016)

Orlly


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey!!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 17, 2016)

eek


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

boo


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Do I win yet


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

*sniff*


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

Woof


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

I think we can all agree that I deserve to win


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Psh no way. I deserve to win.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope sorry.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

Epic winning


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

robbywow said:


> Psh no way. I deserve to win.



pls, you and I both know I am more deserving


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

I think you've got your facts turned around buddy. My destiny is to win this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha, you fools.  No one can beat me


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

marshallover86 said:


> Ha, you fools.  No one can beat me



Done


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Done



Re-done.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 18, 2016)

robbywow said:


> Re-done.



Nice job; We sure showed her!


----------



## robbywow (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup. We sure did.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

eh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 18, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

winner


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry, but the apple king wins.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 18, 2016)

uh no


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Bacon.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

pizza.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Cheese!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

peppers


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Onions.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

salad


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Tortellini.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

boo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

DONUTS!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

mm sausages in em


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

boom


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 18, 2016)

bam


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Bing.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

lump


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

-cough-


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Sep 18, 2016)

mememe


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

...


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

beep


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

*wheeze*


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

fruit


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

boi


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 18, 2016)

Moo


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

posting


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 18, 2016)

Oink


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

win again


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 18, 2016)

Rawr


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

keep going fast.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

:^)


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 18, 2016)

baa


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

...


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

bop


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 18, 2016)

yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I Win.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

I win!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Coup d'?tat!


----------



## robbywow (Sep 18, 2016)

Guys, c'mon we all know that I won.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Not for long.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

wiiininnng


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Throne usurped!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

number 1


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Numero uno!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

I really want eggs rn


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Cake.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

boo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 19, 2016)

eck


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 19, 2016)

meh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 19, 2016)

Lemons


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

party


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## robbywow (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2016)

Winner.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 19, 2016)

Lemon party


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2016)

Take over.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 19, 2016)

The lemon has taken over.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 19, 2016)

?~?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm posting on this thread on this page, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 19, 2016)

>


----------



## robbywow (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2016)

Ola!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 19, 2016)

salut


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2016)

Another apple victory


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)

Lemon victory.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2016)

Screw lemons!


----------



## Chrysopal (Sep 19, 2016)

Post


----------



## robbywow (Sep 19, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Screw lemons!



You evil little-


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

Lemons are good.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

..


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

The lemon has beat you once more!!!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Sep 20, 2016)

LEMON


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

Also THE TAGS JUST WHY


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

..


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 20, 2016)

{{Userbox | border-c=#999999 | border-s=1| id-c=#B5D3E7| id-s=12| id-fc=#000000| id-op=| info-c= #B5D3E7| info-s=8| info-fc=#000000| info-lh=1.2em| info-op=| id=<img src=http://i68.tinypic.com/znua7o.jpg=45 width=45>| info=This user just rekt you}}





COUGH THIS IS A TEST COUGH


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

Not for long!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 20, 2016)

I want eggs still


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

Or do you want LEMONS


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

..


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

Psydye said:


> ..



Why are you posting nothing. You need more...

LEMONS!!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

No.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

Psydye said:


> No.



I'm sensing some sass.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)

Should we create a Lemon Empire? It'd be more popular than the Apple Empire.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Should we create a Lemon Empire? It'd be more popular than the Apple Empire.



YES


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

zip


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

Donut Empire.


----------



## Trystin (Sep 20, 2016)

Pie Empire


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

Cake Empire.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

Stuff..things..tidbits.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

good night


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 21, 2016)

Winning!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

HaHA!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 21, 2016)

hi


----------



## robbywow (Sep 21, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> hi



Hi


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 21, 2016)

ZUBUDOA!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

boom


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey-o!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 22, 2016)

smh, bunch of people trying to take my rightful spot


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 22, 2016)

ay boi


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

i win


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## robbywow (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2016)

Fools.  I win again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

no.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 22, 2016)

None of you are worthy!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2016)

That's right! Only I AM!


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 22, 2016)

no


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

i win yo


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 22, 2016)

Please refer to my previous post


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2016)

Ola gringo!


----------



## robbywow (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi people


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Hallo!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTq_XHdQPSI


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Oi.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

bom dia :3


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## robbywow (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Antonio (Sep 23, 2016)

this game is rigged i tell you, RIGGED.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## robbywow (Sep 23, 2016)

Shattered said:


> this game is rigged i tell you, RIGGED.



Yup


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 23, 2016)

Utarara said:


>


pls, no one wants your lemons m8


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Winner.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

W.......W..I..N......N..N......N..EEEE....RRRR
W.......W..I..NN....N..NN....N..E.........R....R
W..W..W...I..N.N...N..N.N...N..EEEEE..R.RRR
WW..WW..I..N....NN..N....NN..E.........R...R
W.......W..I..N......N..N......N..EEEE....R.....R


----------



## robbywow (Sep 23, 2016)

I win.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Я победитель.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

Personne ne peut gagner ce jeu...


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Mutta me kaikki voimme yritt??.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

Voil?.


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 23, 2016)

I think not


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)

mmm


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Seized!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)

orlly


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Really really!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 23, 2016)

poke.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)

ee


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 23, 2016)

winner!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

frhjyukilitkjrefesfwe


----------



## vel (Sep 23, 2016)

umm


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

dsavbfbt


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

?g er sigurvegari enn og aftur!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

i really really want winter to come

*i win*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

I also really want Winter to come. I loveeee the cold.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey meng!


----------



## robbywow (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi guys what's up


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

I win!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

I win again!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

_Winner._


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

ulost


----------



## Daydream (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

*I WIN!*


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ulost



the game?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> the game?



yea


----------



## Seroja (Sep 24, 2016)

boo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

pizza perjantai


----------



## averylee97 (Sep 24, 2016)

EAT!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

eh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

^Me right now.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 24, 2016)

Tired


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

Also tired


----------



## ellarella (Sep 24, 2016)

the person who posts after me will forever be cured of tiredness


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2016)

boy i wish


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 24, 2016)

I WIN


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

no longer tired


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 24, 2016)

*yawn*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2016)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

oo


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 24, 2016)

bop


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2016)

ee


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 25, 2016)

poke


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 25, 2016)

Stop poking me


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 25, 2016)

post


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

Poke War 2016


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

ayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Daydream (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 25, 2016)

robbywow said:


>


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

Daydream said:


>





- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


>


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 25, 2016)

Kyaaa!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 25, 2016)

YOU JUST ACTIVATED MY TRAP CARD


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

Min? voitan!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

good morning.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm tired.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 1, 2016)

:x


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

lazy day


----------



## Daydream (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Elin1O (Oct 6, 2016)

Hall? alla glada.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 6, 2016)

oh


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 6, 2016)

CHAMPION


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

Last post? ... xP


----------



## Esphas (Oct 6, 2016)

nope


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 6, 2016)

you know you can just automaticly win by closing the thread lol


----------



## Esphas (Oct 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 6, 2016)

wrong thread ._.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 6, 2016)

Winner


----------



## Esphas (Oct 6, 2016)

r u tho


----------



## spamurai (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe.... Shhhh


----------



## Esphas (Oct 6, 2016)

ok


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

u lost the game


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 6, 2016)

quoi


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Luigi Time!!!


----------



## Greninja (Oct 6, 2016)

Pleebz U know ur in Mario's shadow


----------



## spamurai (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 7, 2016)

OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 7, 2016)

*twitch*


----------



## spamurai (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2016)

:|


----------



## Esphas (Oct 8, 2016)

mm


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

hi pp


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 9, 2016)

~Life is very ironic~


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Life sucks!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)

ikr ^


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

who are u


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

BACON!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

ah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

oh


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

only here to get that extra post count


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

any1 wanna b my friend


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

blep


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

honestlee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 12, 2016)

zucc


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 12, 2016)

winning once again


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

now me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Oct 16, 2016)

el o el


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

i win


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> i win








no


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

why?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

n?o. *stares in portuguese*


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)

;;;


----------



## Paradise (Oct 16, 2016)

Finally I win at something


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey, your name reminds me of Pyukumuku!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

nobody wins


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

your mom


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

Did I win again


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

-_-
I did


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

no.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

asdfghjkl;yes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

noo.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

YES


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

Who is this musical group


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

lol they are different portuguese musicians.. 

the staring mustache guy is jos? m?rio branco, the "wants you" poking dude is fausto and that dude with the guitar above is s?rgio godinho.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

OOOO COOOL
I win


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

no.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

:-(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

dis is srs bsns


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

rl srs bsns


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

sim muito srs bsns


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

Ur killin me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

yess


----------



## Daydream (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

Gewinner ist mich


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

nein


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

Ja.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

ich habe die erster platz und du kannst gewinnen nicht.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Posting


----------



## Paradise (Oct 18, 2016)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

bopp


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 18, 2016)

ey


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 18, 2016)

facerolling time

fvbgh nbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbm,k


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 18, 2016)

boiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

and then suddenly


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

but then


----------



## Daydream (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

srs bsns


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

;}


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

~(*u*)~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2016)

I win


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

~(.-.)~


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah. Don't send a Meeseek with a box that spawns other Meeseeks.

In other news, turns out, Cracked actively endorses Janken in one of their articles.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 21, 2016)

WINNER


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 21, 2016)

get out boi, btw u better have brought Pokemon X today!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 21, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> get out boi, btw u better have brought Pokemon X today!!!!!!!



yup I brought it today


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 21, 2016)

EXXX DDDD XDXD XD X D XD XD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 21, 2016)

Sad news today.

Twitter has managed to collapse into a pit of fire and politics, after at least 10 long years...

Here... Here is the proof...


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2016)

ew


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Hai


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 26, 2016)

I had my moments... 
Good luck next winner!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

i win?


----------



## Seroja (Oct 26, 2016)

nope


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Take that sucka


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## alesha (Oct 27, 2016)

yessssss I win!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

no.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> no.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


>



UwU?


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

And again!! :-D


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

? Never knew there was a game like this. xp


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

Woof


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Woof



Meow.


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 28, 2016)

It shall be I, the last commenter of all comments, the mightiest of all might, the bravest of all bravers it is I... POOKI, ready to win this mighty war upon us..winter is coming my friends..winter..is coming..


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't think so, Pooki. Mwuahahaha......


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

sneeeekekkkkkssssss


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

#winning


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

#thehashtagdoesn'twannabehashtagged


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

#sorrynotsorry


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

party


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

only good vibes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 28, 2016)

gewinner ist mich


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

AM I WINNING YET


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

no


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

lol.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 1, 2016)

I found this recently...

Look inside, if you dare...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2016)

Oi!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Am I winner?


----------



## hamster (Nov 2, 2016)

no


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

',:^)


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Aww man.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 3, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 3, 2016)

Feeling good.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

This game has been destroying lives for like forever


----------



## Tracer (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

Voiku said:


>



Go back into the shadows HISSSSS


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Greninja (Nov 4, 2016)

beaches plz


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 4, 2016)

...


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

boo


----------



## spamurai (Nov 5, 2016)

King Boo


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 5, 2016)

What in Blazes is going on?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

Post. xD


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 6, 2016)

> I win! For Now At least. Hehehhe :3


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

this is so pointless but why the hell not


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

^_^


----------



## spamurai (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

GASP


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AmyFlamey (Nov 6, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaa


----------



## spamurai (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## issitohbi (Nov 8, 2016)

And the winner is......


----------



## Xsann (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

i c u


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 8, 2016)

Would you like to take a survey!?


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

sure


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2016)

Oooo~ What do I win?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Nothing ʕ?ᴥ?ʔ


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)

pity.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

٩(̾●̮̮̃̾?̃̾)۶


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 8, 2016)

/moon walks into the spotlight/


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 9, 2016)

And so does this Chameleon with a Pompadour...


----------



## Flowerchild (Nov 9, 2016)

*posts just to win*


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 10, 2016)

shame on u


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 10, 2016)

tsk tsk


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 10, 2016)

I hurt you


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2016)

don't


----------



## spunkystella (Nov 10, 2016)

i'm 9000 posts late to the show but i still win, thank you very much.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2016)

spunkystella said:


> i'm 9000 posts late to the show but i still win, thank you very much.



Intercepted...


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2016)

memes


----------



## Flare (Nov 10, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> memes



are the best


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 11, 2016)

~ ~ ~ Back ~ ~ ~


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 11, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> I hurt you



no pls :u(


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

＼(ﾟｰﾟ＼)


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 11, 2016)

I've stumbled into the basement for the first time  O.O


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> I've stumbled into the basement for the first time  O.O



Welcome to the basement! Also isn't your profile from tokidoki?


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 11, 2016)

ashlif said:


> Welcome to the basement! Also isn't your profile from tokidoki?



Thank you both, and yes it is Tokidoki


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 11, 2016)

Take that!


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> I've stumbled into the basement for the first time  O.O


Welcome to Paradise.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

(❍ᴥ❍ʋ)


----------



## hamster (Nov 12, 2016)

jshfh


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

My life.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 12, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Breath Mint (Nov 12, 2016)

Who's Anaka?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 12, 2016)

That would be YOUR MOTHER.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

._.


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 12, 2016)

i win HA







ツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
 ㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧            ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅ


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

^ I think that post gave me cancer.


----------



## nicolerani (Nov 12, 2016)

umm


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 12, 2016)

Psydye said:


> ^ I think that post gave me cancer.


ツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ‽
? ↀ ↁ ↂ Ↄ ↄ ↅツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ 
╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ 
╬ ╭ ╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ ▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ 
▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ 
◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ ◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ 
☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ ☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇       
      ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱
頹 – 衙 – 浳 – 浤 – 搰 – 煤 – 洳 – 橱 – 橱 – 煪 – ㍱ – 煱 – 둻 – 睤 – ㌹ – 楤 – ぱ – - 椹 – ぱ – 畱 – 煵 – 田 – つ – 煵 – 엌 – 嫠 – 쯦 – 案 – 迎 – 是 – 從 – 事 – 網 – 頁 – 設 – 計 – 簡 – 大
✄ ✂
✆ ☎ ☏
™ ? ?
❝❞
❃ ❂ ○ ◎ ● ◯ ◕ ◔ ◐ ◑ ☢ ⊗ ⊙ ◘ ◙ ▤▥▦▧▨▩ ♤ ♧ ♡ ￡
⁇ ⁈ ⁉ ‼ ツ  웃 유 Σ ⊗  ☠ ☮ ☯ ♠ Ω ♤ ♣ ♧ ♥ ♡ ♦♢♔ ♕ ♚ ♛ ★ ☆ ✮ ✯ ☄ ☾ ☽ ☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☻ ☺ ۞ ۩ ♬ ✄ ✂ ✆ ✉ ✦ ✧ ∞ ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ ❦ ❧ ™ ? ? ✗ ✘ ⊗  ▢ ▲ △ ▼ ▽ ◆ ◇ ○ ◎ ● ◯ Δ ◕ ◔ ʊ ϟ ღ 回 ₪ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ 
卐™?? ???⅓⅔?? ⅛⅜⅝⅞ ℅№⇨ ❝❞ ℃ 
∃∧∠ ∨∩⊂ ⊃∪⊥∀ ΞΓɐəɘεβ ɟɥɯɔи ๏ɹʁ яʌʍλ ч∞ΣΠ ⌥ ⌘
?€??
➀➁➂ ➃➄➅ ➆➇➈ ➉ 
➊➋➌➍ ➎➏➐➑➒➓
ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽ ⒾⒿⓀ ⓁⓂⓃ ⓄⓅⓆ ⓇⓈⓉⓊⓋ ⓌⓍⓎⓏ
ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕⓖⓗ ⓘⓙⓚⓛⓜⓝ ⓞⓟⓠⓡⓢⓣ ⓤⓥⓦⓧⓨⓩ
㊀ ㊁ ㊂ ㊃ ㊄ ㊅ ㊆ ㊇㊈㊉㊊㊋ ㊌ ㊍ ㊎ ㊏㊐㊑ ㊒㊓㊔㊕ ㊖ ㊗ ㊘㊙㊚ ㊛㊜㊝㊞㊟ ㊠ ㊡ ㊢ ㊣ ㊤ ㊥ ㊦ ㊧ ㊨ ㊩ ㊪ ㊫ ㊬ ㊭ ㊮ ㊯ ㊰
℘ℑℜℵη αβεℓℓα? ?…?┅┆┈ 
┊╱╲╳?– —≡჻░▒▓ ▤▥▦▧▨▩█ ▌▐▀▄ ◠◡╭╮╯╰ │┤╡╢╖╕╣ ║╝╜╛ ┐ └┴┬├─┼ 
╞╟╚╔╩╦ ╠═ ╬╧╨╤ ╥╙╘╒╓ ╫╪┘┌
{｡^◕‿◕^｡} (◕^^◕) ✖✗✘♬✄ ✂✆✉✦✧♱ ♰♂♀☿❤❥ ❦❧ 
™??♡♦ ♢♔♕♚♛★ ☆✮ ✯☄☾☽ ☼☀☁☂☃☻ ☺☹ ☮۞۩ εїз☎☏? ☚☛☜☝☞☟✍ 
✌☢☣☠☮☯ ♠♤♣♧♥ ♨๑❀✿ ψ♆☪☭♪ ♩♫℘ℑ ℜℵηα ʊϟღツ回 ₪卐™ ?????⅓ ⅔??⅛⅜⅝⅞℅ 
№⇨❝❞ ℃◠◡╭╮╯╰ ★☆⊙?㊣ ★☆♀◆◇

▲◣◢ ◥▼△▽ ⊿◤◥ △ ▴ ▵ ▶ ▷ ▸ ▹ ► ▻ ▼ ▽ ▾ ▿ ◀ ◁ ◂ ◃ ◄ ◅
▆▇██■ ▓回□〓≡ 
╝╚╔╗╬ ═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛┳⊥ ﹃﹄┌ ┐└┘∟「 」↑↓→ ←↘↙♀ ♂┇┅﹉﹊ ﹍﹎╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵∴‖ ︱︳︴﹏ 
﹋﹌♂♀ ♥♡☜☞☎ ☏⊙◎☺☻ ►◄▧▨ ♨◐◑↔↕ ▪▫☼♦▀ ▄█▌▐ ░▒▬♦◊ 
◦☼♠♣▣ ▤▥▦▩ ぃ◘◙◈♫ ♬♪♩♭♪ の☆→あ ￡❤｡◕‿ 
◕｡✎✟ஐ ≈๑۩ ۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲❈➹ ~.~◕ ‿-｡☀☂☁ 【】┱┲❣ ✚✪✣ ✤✥ 
✦❉ ❥❦❧❃ ❂❁❀✄☪ ☣☢☠☭ ➸✓✔✕ ✖㊚㊛ *.:｡ ✿*ﾟ‘ﾟ･ ⊙?㊣★☆ 
♀◆◇ ◣◢◥▲ ▼△▽⊿◤ ◥▆▇ ██■▓ 
回□〓≡╝ ╚╔╗ ╬═╓╩ ┠┨┯┷┏ ┓┗┛ ┳⊥﹃﹄ ┌┐└┘∟ 「」↑↓ 
→←↘↙ ♀♂┇┅﹉ ﹊﹍﹎ ╭╮╰╯ *^_^* ^*^ ^-^ ^_^ ^︵^∵ ∴‖ ︱︳ ︴﹏﹋﹌ 
♂♀♥♡☜ ☞☎☏⊙ ◎☺☻►◄ ▧▨♨◐◑ ↔↕ ▪▫ ☼♦▀▄█ 
▌▐░▒▬ ♦◊◦☼ ♠♣▣▤▥ ▦▩ぃ◘◙ ◈♫♬♪ ♩♭♪の☆ →あ￡❤｡ ◕‿◕｡ ✎✟ஐ≈ ๑۩۩.. ..۩ 
۩๑๑۩۞ ۩
๑✲❈ ➹ ~.~◕‿-｡ ☀☂☁【】 ┱┲❣✚ ✪✣✤✥ ✦❉❥❦ ❧❃❂❁❀ ✄☪☣☢☠ ☭➸✓ 
✔✕✖㊚ ㊛ *.:｡✿*ﾟ ‘ﾟ･ ◊♥╠═╝▫■๑???ஐ?† ε?з♪ღ♣ ♠•? ?•ิ.•ஐஇ *?○▫ 
♂•♀◊?? ▲↔™?☎ε їз♨ ☏☆★ ▽△▲ ∵∴∷ ＃♂♀♥♠♣ 
♧♤♧ ♡♬♪ ♭♫♪ﻬஐღ ↔↕↘••● ?╬﹌▽☜♥☞ ♬✞♥♕☯☭☠☃ ─ ━ 
│ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋
♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ 
♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙
☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟
☩ ☨ ☦ ✙ ✚ ✛ ✜ ✝ ✞ ✠
✦ ★ ☆ ✰ ✮ ✯ ❇ ❈ ❅ ❄ ❆ ╰☆╮
❃ ❀ ✿ ❁ ✾
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
☼ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ☾ ☽ ❄
☯ ✡ ☨ ✞ ✝ ☮ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ✌ 卐
 ♂ ♀ ☿ ❤ ❥ 웃 유 ♡
✉ ✍ ✎ ✏ ✐✑✒ ⌨
☌
≂ ≃ ≄ ≅ ≆ ≇ ≈ ≉ ≊ ≋ ≌ ≍ ≎ ≏ ≐ ≑ ≒ ≓ ≔ ≕ ≖ ≗ ≘ ≙ ≚ ≛ ≜ ≝ ≞ ≟ ≠ ≡ ≢ ≣ ≤ ≥ ≦ ≧ ≨ ≩
☹ ☺ ☻
␛ ␡ ␚
␟ ␘ ␠ ␤ ␋ ␌ ␍ ␎ ␏ ␐ ␑ ␒ ␓ ␔ ␕ ␖ ␗ ␙ ␜ ␝ ␞
┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ └ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦ ┧ ┨ ┩ ┪ ┫ ┬ ┭ ┮ ┯ ┰ ┱ ┲ ┳ ┴ ┵ ┶ ┷ ┸ ┹ ┺ ┻ ┼ ┽ ┾ ┿ ╀ ╁ ╂ ╃ ╄ ╅ ╆ ╇ ╈ ╉ ╊ ╋ ╌ ╍ ╎ ╏ ═ ║ ╒ ╓ ╔ ╕ ╖ ╗ ╘ ╙ ╚ ╛ ╜ ╝ ╞ ╟ ╠ ╡ ╢ ╣ ╤ ╥ ╦ ╧ ╨ ╩ ╪ ╫ ╬
           
▀ ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ▎ ▏ ▐ ░ ▒ ▓ ▔ ▕ ▖ ▗ ▘ ▙ ▚ ▛ ▜ ▝ ▞ 
▟ ■ □ ▢ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ▨ ▩ ▪ ▫ ▬ ▭ ▮ ▯
╭ 
╮ ╯ ╰ ╱ ╲ ╳ ╴ ╵ ╶ ╷ ╸ ╹ ╺ ╻ ╼ ╽ ╾ ╿ ▰ ▱ ◆ ◇ ◈ ◉ ◊ ○ ◌ ◍ ◎ ● ◐ ◑ ◒ ◓ ◔ ◕ ◖ ◗ ◘ ◙ ◚ ◛ ◜ ◝ ◞ ◟ ◠ ◡ ◢ ◣ 
◤ ◥ ◦ ◧ ◨ ◩ ◪ ◫ ◬ ◭ ◮ ◯ ◰ ◱ ◲ ◳ ◴ ◵ ◶ ◷ ◸ ◹ ◺ ◻ ◼   ◿ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☎ ☏ ☐ ☑ ☒ ☓   ☖ ☗ ☘ ☙ 
☟ ☠ ☡ ☢ ☣ ☤ ☥ ☦ ☧ ☨ ☩ ☪ ☫ ☬ ☭ ☮ ☯ ☰ ☱ ☲ ☳ ☴ ☵ ☶ ☷ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ☿ ♀ ♁ ♂ ♃ ♄ ♅ ♆ ♇ ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ 
♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯ ♰ ♱ ? ῾ ῿                       ​ * * ‎ ‏ ‐ ‑ ‒ – — ― ‖ ‗ ‘ ’ ‚ ‛ “ ” „ ‟ † ‡ • ‣
․ ‥ … ‧       ‰ ‱ ′ ″ ‴ ‵ ‶ ‷ ‸ ‹ › ※ ‼ ‽ ‾ ‿ ⁀ ⁁ ⁂ ⁃ ⁄ ⁅ ⁆ ⁊ ⁋ ⁌ ⁍ ⁎ ⁏ ⁐ ⁑ ⁒ ⁓ ⁔ 
⁕ ⁖ ⁗ ⁘ ⁙ ⁚ ⁛ ⁜ ⁝ ⁞   ⁠ ⁡ ⁢ ⁣ ⁤ ⁥ ⁦ ⁧ ⁨ ⁩ ⁪ ⁫ ⁬ ⁭ ⁮ ⁯ ₕ ₖ ₗ ₘ ₙ ₚ ₛ ₜ ₝ ₞ ₟ ₠ ₡ ₢ ₣ ₤ ₥ ₦ ₧ ₨ ₩ ₪ ₫ € ₭ ₮ ₯ ℀ ℁ ℂ ℃ ℄ ℅ ℆ ℇ ℈ ℉ ℊ ℋ ℌ ℍ ℎ ℏ ℐ ℑ ℒ ℓ ℔ ℕ 
№ ℗ ℘ ℙ ℚ ℛ ℜ ℝ ℞ ℟ ℠ ℡ ™ ℣ ℤ ℥ Ω ℧ ℨ ℩ K ? ℬ ℭ ℮ ℯ ℰ ℱ Ⅎ ℳ ℴ ℵ ℶ ℷ ℸ ℹ ℺ ℻ ℼ 
ℽ ℾ ℿ ⅀ ⅁ ⅂ ⅃ ⅄ ⅅ ⅆ ⅇ ⅈ ⅉ ⅊ ⅋ ⅌ ⅍ ⅎ ⅏ ⅐ ⅑ ⅒
⅓ ⅔ ⅕ ⅖ ⅗ ⅘ ⅙ ⅚ ⅛ ⅜ ⅝ ⅞ ⅟
⁰ ⁱ ⁲ ⁳ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ ⁺ ⁻ ⁼ ⁽ ⁾ ⁿ ₀ ₁ ₂ ₃ ₄ ₅ ₆ ₇ ₈ ₉ ₊ ₋ ₌ ₍ ₎ ₏ 
ₐ ₑ ₒ ₓ ₔ
Ⅰ Ⅱ Ⅲ Ⅳ Ⅴ Ⅵ Ⅶ Ⅷ Ⅸ Ⅹ Ⅺ Ⅻ Ⅼ Ⅽ Ⅾ Ⅿ ⅰ ⅱ ⅲ ⅳ ⅴ ⅵ ⅶ ⅷ 
ⅸ ⅹ ⅺ ⅻ ⅼ ⅽ ⅾ ⅿ
← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↢ ↣ ↤ ↥ ↦ ↧ ↨ 
↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↭ ↮ ↯ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ↴ ↵ ↶ ↷ ↸ ↹ ↺ ↻ ↼ ↽ ↾ ↿ ⇀ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇄ ⇅ ⇆ ⇇ ⇈ ⇉ ⇊ ⇋ ⇌ ⇍ ⇎ ⇏ ⇐ ⇑ ⇒ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇚ ⇛ ⇜ ⇝ ⇞ ⇟ ⇠ ⇡ ⇢ ⇣ 
⇤ ⇥ ⇦ ⇧ ⇨ ⇩ ⇪
⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ⇱ ⇲ ⇳ ⇴ ⇵ ⇶ ⇷ ⇸ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇼ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ∀ ∁ ∂ ∃ ∄ ∅ ∆ ∇ ∈ ∉ ∊ ∋ ∌ ∍ ∎ ∏ ∐ ∑ − ∓ ∔ 
∕ ∖ ∗ ∘ ∙ √ ∛ ∜ ∝ ∞ ∟ ∠ ∡ ∢ ∣ ∤ ∥ ∦ ∧ ∨ ∩ ∪ ∫ ∬ ∭ ∮ ∯ ∰ ∱ ∲ ∳ ∴ ∵ ∶ ∷ ∸ ∹ ∺ ∻ ∼ ∽ ∾ ∿ ≀ ≁ ≪ ≫ ≬ ≭ ≮ ≯ ≰ ≱ ≲ ≳ ≴ ≵ ≶ ≷ ≸ ≹ ≺ ≻ ≼ ≽ ≾ ≿ ⊀ 
⊁ ⊂ ⊃ ⊄ ⊅ ⊆ ⊇ ⊈ ⊉ ⊊ ⊋ ⊌ ⊍ ⊎ ⊏ ⊐ ⊑ ⊒ ⊓ ⊔ ⊕ ⊖ ⊗ ⊘ ⊙ ⊚ ⊛ ⊜ ⊝ ⊞ ⊟ ⊠ ⊡ ⊢ ⊣ ⊤ ⊥ ⊦ ⊧ ⊨ ⊩ ⊪ ⊫ ⊬ ⊭ ⊮ ⊯ ⊰ ⊱ ⊲ ⊳ ⊴ ⊵ ⊶ ⊷ ⊸ ⊹ ⊺ ⊻ 
⊼ ⊽ ⊾ ⊿ ⋀ ⋁ ⋂ ⋃ ⋄ ⋅ ⋆ ⋇ ⋈ ⋉ ⋊ ⋋ ⋌ ⋍ ⋎ ⋏ ⋐ ⋑ ⋒ ⋓ ⋔ ⋕ ⋖ ⋗ ⋘ ⋙ ⋚ ⋛ ⋜ ⋝ ⋞ ⋟ ⋠ ⋡ ⋢ ⋣ ⋤ ⋥ ⋦ ⋧ ⋨ ⋩ ⋪ ⋫ ⋬ 
⋭ ⋮ ⋯ ⋰ ⋱ ⋲ ⋳ ⋴ ⋵ ⋶ ⋷ ⋸ ⋹ ⋺ ⋻ ⋼ ⋽ ⋾ ⋿ ⌀ ⌁ ⌂ ⌃ ⌄ ⌅ ⌆ ⌇ ⌈ ⌉ ⌊ ⌋ ⌌ ⌍ ⌎ ⌏ ⌐ ⌑ ⌒ ⌓ ⌔ ⌕ ⌖ ⌗ ⌘ ⌙   ⌜ 
⌝ ⌞ ⌟ ⌠ ⌡ ⌢ ⌣ ⌤ ⌥ ⌦ ⌧ ⌨ 〈 〉 ⌫ ⌬ ⌭ ⌮ ⌯ ⌰ ⌱ ⌲ ⌳ ⌴ ⌵ ⌶ ⌷ ⌸ ⌹ ⌺ ⌻ ⌼ ⌽ ⌾ ⌿ ⍀ ⍁ ⍂ ⍃ ⍄ ⍅ ⍆ ⍇ ⍈ ⍉ ⍊ ⍋ ⍌ ⍍ ⍎ ⍏ ⍐ ⍑ ⍒ ⍓ ⍔ ⍕ ⍖ ⍗ 
⍘ ⍙ ⍚ ␋ ␢ ␣ ─ ━ │ ┃ ┄ ┅ ┆ ┇ ┈ ┉ ┊ ┋ ┌ ┍ ┎ ┏ ┐ ┑ ┒ ┓ 
└ ┕ ┖ ┗ ┘ ┙ ┚ ┛ ├ ┝ ┞ ┟ ┠ ┡ ┢ ┣ ┤ ┥ ┦
was that to many emojis


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 12, 2016)

I win at the moment lol. XD


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 12, 2016)

Chloebug44 said:


> I win right now



not anymore


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

Usurped!


----------



## spamurai (Nov 13, 2016)

Winner Winner


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2016)

Ai! Me winna'!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 13, 2016)

pew pew


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2016)

That avatar is freaky!


----------



## ashlif (Nov 13, 2016)

Everyone wins this game ._. It's endless


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeed!


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

No they don't, I do


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Boop ^ . ^


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

Nooooooo.... oh wait, I'm winning


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Are you?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes ^_^ mmwahahaha


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh really?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

OuO


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

Not today Zurg


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

:O How daaare you~


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

This is Buzz Lightyear... come in Star Command... Do you copy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 14, 2016)

I actually got into my account xD


----------



## ashlif (Nov 14, 2016)

Uh oh ._.


----------



## Espionage (Nov 14, 2016)

What are we winning exactly?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 14, 2016)

Espionage said:


> What are we winning exactly?



Um.....nothing.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

Everything xD


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2016)

I got this feeling inside my bonesss


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

* insert cool quote here *


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2016)

cosmos and tulips


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 14, 2016)

Shazzam


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

abra kadabra alakazam


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Flare (Nov 14, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 14, 2016)

blamo


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Uh oh, I'm back.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 14, 2016)

This is a post.


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

And this is my reaction to your post:

:OO!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Nicole. (Nov 15, 2016)

#9582


----------



## Megan. (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 15, 2016)

Great Googly-Moogly


----------



## SeaSerpent (Nov 15, 2016)

Woo hoo!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

#NoDAPL


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Ponies are humans too.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Ponies are humans too.



Doubly-so if you go to furaffinity!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 16, 2016)

am i winning yet


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

No ~


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 16, 2016)

ayo


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wee hee~~


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

＼（＾○＾）人（＾○＾）／


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 16, 2016)

ok so im winning now, right ?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 16, 2016)

so i did win ?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

No


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

Я побеждаю.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 17, 2016)

Winning ^^


----------



## Tensu (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm here


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

<Winner!!


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

sorry im a winner go home.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

◠‿◠


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Whoops


----------



## Mints (Nov 18, 2016)

sorry losers


----------



## Flare (Nov 18, 2016)

bump bump bump bump bump 
forever will this be bumped


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)

Indeed!


----------



## Bluey (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm enjoying my short moment of victory <3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

)))


----------



## Flare (Nov 19, 2016)

123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233343536373839404142434445464748495051525354555657585960616263646566676869707172737475767778798081828384858687888990919293949596979899100...
Welp :/


----------



## spamurai (Nov 19, 2016)

Patiently waiting for the Sun and Moon release D:


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 19, 2016)

I feel you ^


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

whoops my hands slipped


----------



## Esphas (Nov 19, 2016)

holy crap this thread is still going


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

Let's-a go!


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

hurr hurr hurr


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

pfft


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 19, 2016)

What the Hell.


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 19, 2016)

yeet


----------



## Megan. (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2016)

....


----------



## spamurai (Nov 20, 2016)

Boom


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2016)

Ola!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

$$$$$$$


----------



## Mints (Nov 20, 2016)

hoy mi noy


----------



## spamurai (Nov 20, 2016)

Yo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2016)

Wassup


----------



## ashlif (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi there~


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 20, 2016)

Whoa


----------



## Mints (Nov 20, 2016)

eyyyyyy6yy


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## mintellect (Nov 20, 2016)

The person below will die


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 20, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
everyone dies eventually


----------



## ashlif (Nov 20, 2016)

Meep~


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)

Stuff..things..tidbits.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know what to say anymore


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

Daaaaaaaang


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 21, 2016)

hhhhhhhhhEEYYYYy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

About a week left of November...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)

Wish I had more things to do.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

Doo di doo di doo


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Almost had it


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm now in it to win!!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 23, 2016)

Is it just me or why do I prefer Lillie wearing that hat and dress over her wearing the hoodie and skirt?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2016)

Uggh


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Wooooo still going!


----------



## ashlif (Nov 23, 2016)

???(＞＜)


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 23, 2016)

ashlif said:


> ???(＞＜)



Lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 23, 2016)

This is dumb. Really dumb.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> This is dumb. Really dumb.



I think it's funny that it's still going! XD


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

We have to keep this going forever!!!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 23, 2016)

Snowifer said:


> We have to keep this going forever!!!



Yes!


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm winning though.


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Now I'm winning!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 23, 2016)

think again!


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Noooooooo!!!


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 24, 2016)

dun duh duh daaaaaah!!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

teehee


----------



## Flare (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 24, 2016)

Weeeeeeee are the chaaampiooooons my frieeeeeeend


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

stop


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 24, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## hamster (Nov 25, 2016)

no


----------



## Turbo (Nov 25, 2016)

"It has been my firm conviction throughout life that it is the duty of everyone in the world to do what is in his power to alleviate human suffering."
- A.I. DuPont


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 26, 2016)

pewpewpew


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

&#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#56619;&#55357;&#56619;&#55357;&#56619;&#55357;&#56619;&#55357;&#56801;&#55357;&#56801;&#55357;&#56462;&#55357;&#56462;&#55357;&#56500;&#55357;&#56502;&#55357;&#56501;&#55357;&#56500;&#55357;&#56502;&#55357;&#56501;


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 26, 2016)

~  _  ~


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

*yeah*


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2016)

No


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 26, 2016)

ringa-ding


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 26, 2016)

Me!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow, its been two days since somebody's posted


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 28, 2016)

Let's bring it back!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

gUYS I WON ARE YOU PROUD NOW MOM


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 1, 2016)

It's been 2 days since anyone posted.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 4, 2016)

Maybe someone will truly win soon...unless it's ME...!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2016)

No, don'tlock tis.


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 4, 2016)

IM WINNING


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

I feel the power


----------



## PixiiStic (Dec 5, 2016)

♫All I do is win win win♫


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

pi-KA-chu


----------



## yandere (Dec 5, 2016)

:3c


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 5, 2016)

I win.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 5, 2016)

*◠‿◠*


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

（ΦωΦ）


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 6, 2016)

Page 970


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 8, 2016)

Here I am!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 9, 2016)

[ friday ]


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2016)

...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2016)

I win.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2016)

Not anymore!


----------



## Licorice (Dec 9, 2016)

beep


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 9, 2016)

eh ?  i'm the clear winner !


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2016)

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> eh ?  i'm the clear winner !



Not anymore hon


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

Whoop whoop


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Dec 11, 2016)

hey


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 11, 2016)

c:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

Yo.


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 11, 2016)

Nah. I'm the last poster! I win! 

_Okay, maybe it is for now... But still! I am winning!_


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

IIIII....W....W....W..IIIII..N....N...!
..I.......W...W...W.....I....NN..N...!
..I........W..W..W......I....N.N.N...!
..I.........W.W.W.......I....N..NN....
IIIII........W..W......IIIII..N....N...!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2016)

i win :}


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 11, 2016)

You will not win


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 11, 2016)

If your pro trump then comment bellow me haha


----------



## spamurai (Dec 12, 2016)

Winning  But ignoring the above post... because, well I want to win


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

I shall win.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

You think you can beat me?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 13, 2016)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 13, 2016)

hee ho


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 13, 2016)

Howdy ho


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2016)

Ai!


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

:O


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 17, 2016)

Nnnnnnnn


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yay


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 17, 2016)

Christmas


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2016)

New Year's.


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have won for now. Deal with it.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2016)

huh


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2016)

Snowmen and snowomen


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2016)

Internet culture irritates me sometimes.


----------



## uyumin (Dec 18, 2016)

^-^


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2016)

savvy?


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Luigi Time!!!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2016)

...


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 22, 2016)

here we go again


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 22, 2016)

Everybody wants to be poppy poppy


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 22, 2016)

ow


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 30, 2016)

^_^


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 30, 2016)

next person to post after me smells


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

I do smell, _Delicious_


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 31, 2016)

Final day of 2016 and I don't know what to think.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 31, 2016)

Winner &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

No, i win >:3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Sensai wins.


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 1, 2017)

HEH


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

Ratrace wiiiininnnng


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jan 2, 2017)

Winning the day.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't want to go outside this morning


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 2, 2017)

next person to post smells like poo poo


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

I must confess... I never took a shower in weeks.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 2, 2017)

Feliz Navidad


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

prospero ano


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

_
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad

I wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
I wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
I wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart

We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of our heart

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad

We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of our heart

We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of our heart

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad.

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad.

We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of our heart

We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
We wanna wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of our heart

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero A?o y Felicidad._

There's the lyrics for the song


----------



## Xandra (Jan 2, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> prospero ano



It's _Prospero a?o_ with the little line


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

*i'm going to just sit back and win for now.*


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think so


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

I think so


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 3, 2017)

<><><>


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## aschton (Jan 13, 2017)

>


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

me


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

chase your dreams. ミ☆

unless your dreams are winning, bc that's my dream.
just abandon those dreams.


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 22, 2017)

what an amazingly self-perpetuating game.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 25, 2017)

Yay me


----------



## spamurai (Jan 27, 2017)

^_^


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 27, 2017)

uh oh look whos the winner now >


----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2017)

lol I'm back


----------



## JSS (Jan 27, 2017)

... guess I win! Sorry!


----------



## ujenny (Jan 28, 2017)

c:


----------



## milkyi (Jan 28, 2017)

;3


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

There once was a thread dedicated to a young goddess named Stepheroo's victory of being the last to post. However, the common rabble flooded it, thinking it was their time to shine. Will our heroine Stepheroo prevail and obtain the win that is rightfully hers?

Find out next time, on Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 28, 2017)

xx


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Luigi Time!!!


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't think so


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2017)

Let me win.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats.

Oops.


----------



## spamurai (Feb 5, 2017)

Yo


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2017)

What's the prize tho


----------



## xSany (Feb 5, 2017)

The prize is that you lose in the end. =)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 5, 2017)

nice


----------



## Haskell (Feb 5, 2017)

I win!


----------



## Parasite (Feb 5, 2017)

i won? wtf!
mom! dad! they're gonna die when they hear this!
you're all gonna die!


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 6, 2017)

but im already dead inside 


*edge intensifies*


----------



## spamurai (Feb 11, 2017)

awks


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 11, 2017)

You guys are wasting your lives. I win. This game is over.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

I have no life.


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Omg, I won? I just want to thank....Martha Stewart, Lady Gaga, Adele Adkins, Mark Ruffalo, Maggie Smith, Julie Walters, Meryl Streep, David Thewlis, Gary Oldman, Alan Rickman (RIP), JK Rowling, Charles Lutwidge, Roald Dahl, Robin Lord Taylor, Sia Furler, Michael Gambon, Geoffrey Rush, Sally Field and Robin Williams and much much more, I thought I could never get far in life but I did, you really like me!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

No one post. Whiteflamingo won.


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

OBJECTION!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Har, har, har! I win!


----------



## uyumin (Feb 14, 2017)

I win!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Okay, no one else post. Dancing shadowsS won!


----------



## Flare (Feb 14, 2017)

No.


----------



## Parasite (Feb 14, 2017)

too easy. i wasn't even trying


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 15, 2017)

Mornin'


----------



## Lululand (Feb 15, 2017)

See mom?! I told you I could win at something!!!!


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 15, 2017)

Lululand said:


> See mom?! I told you I could win at something!!!!



calll ur mom and tell her u just lost lmao


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 15, 2017)

since this is a double post i beat myself 

•-•


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2017)

Hah, thought you won huh?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 8, 2017)

At least I can win for a little while lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2017)

next person to post is a butthead


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2017)

-cough-


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

peach emoji


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 8, 2017)

Footttyy


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

screch


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 8, 2017)

im not letting beth win


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 8, 2017)

:l


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

lol


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2017)

Poop


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 8, 2017)

im a temporary winner


----------



## Barbara (Apr 9, 2017)

This is so useless.


----------



## LadyRainb (Apr 9, 2017)

Aw. Did I win?


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

hehehh


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2017)

vita hurry up and download edit mode for f 2nd ffs


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2017)

Womp


----------



## Renmei (Apr 9, 2017)

Is this thing STILL going on? I've been away for so long..


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

nan


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 9, 2017)

i am victorious


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

slides in

whass good


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

bootylicious


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 10, 2017)

antidote


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

boot


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

The Party's here!!!


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

ill bring the snacks


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 12, 2017)

HOLY HECK WHY???


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> HOLY HECK WHY???



oh boy


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't believe this thread still exists.


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

ass ass baby


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

what do we even win?


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

Sergi said:


> what do we even win?



jesus' pride


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

meh. good enough.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 13, 2017)

potato


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2017)

Sensai wins, I want the thread closed


----------



## Esphas (Apr 13, 2017)

no


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

yeah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 13, 2017)

fric the hec off


----------



## Esphas (Apr 13, 2017)

this thread is bad who's dumb idea was it to make it


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

where the dads at?


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

yes papi slay m3


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

ooh its getting heated!


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

pls give me the warmth of this thread


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 14, 2017)

I wish I had another doggo


----------



## Sergi (Apr 15, 2017)

let me win!


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

call me the one, this night just can't end


----------



## namiieco (Apr 15, 2017)

carp said:


> call me the one, this night just can't end



DODIE


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

namiieco said:


> DODIE



yeah boi


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 15, 2017)

victory


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

you lied


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 15, 2017)

I win at life


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

madam?


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 15, 2017)

french croissant


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

adieu mom


----------



## Sergi (Apr 18, 2017)

blah


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2017)

Close the thread, Sensai wins


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 18, 2017)

<(._.)/

I see a winner!


----------



## carp (Apr 19, 2017)

?e


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

you all just lost the game


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

yoo


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 29, 2017)

winner


----------



## Drokmar (May 29, 2017)

A winner is me!


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2017)

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

boop beep.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

Yo.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

hola


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Kristenn (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

Poop


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Skinnamarinky dinky dink, skinnamarinky doo, I love food... Skinnamarinky dinky dink, skinnamarinky doo, yes I do!


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Poop is Prohibited according to Magikarp Jump.


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

BINGO


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2017)

Winner.


----------



## Kristenn (Jun 2, 2017)

me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

hi guys


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yay! I win!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

nope


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 3, 2017)

NANANAANNANANNANANAN BATMAAAAN


----------



## cyleris (Jun 3, 2017)

silently sneaks in


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

ayyy bromiga


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2017)

Hallo!


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

Next person to post gives me 100 TBT.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2017)

Nevah!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't think we're ever gonna win lol


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

Did I just win!?  YAY!


----------



## cyleris (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## forestyne (Jun 3, 2017)

ya boi


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

Boredom.


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

egg


----------



## Verecund (Jun 4, 2017)

I win!


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 4, 2017)

MOM I WON SOMETHING FOR ONCE!


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Polarity (Jun 4, 2017)

I win for at least a little while! Woohoo!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

Yay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

Not today boi


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

Wah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

Flare said:


> Wah



loogi


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Usurped.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 5, 2017)

sniped


----------



## cas cas (Jun 5, 2017)

yay?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Coup d'?tat.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

je t'aime


----------



## uyumin (Jun 5, 2017)

hi


----------



## cyleris (Jun 5, 2017)

hi


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

how do you burn a luigi board


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

emotic


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 5, 2017)

im board


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

You're a board?


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 5, 2017)

Psydye said:


> You're a board?



Your a board Harry!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Tartarsauce!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoiler



ha you got clickbaited lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Ya bast***!


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi yall how's it going?


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 6, 2017)

get sniped and rekt


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 6, 2017)

today, on "I have no chance of winning"


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

Me


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Moi.


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 6, 2017)

Rain drop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

AQUAAARIIIUUUUSSSS


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Let's Go!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Winrar.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

oh oh oh donna looking for my donnaaaaa


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 7, 2017)

Meow.


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2017)

Me, again! Me.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2017)

And now, ME!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2017)

Jeice!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

ayyy lmango


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Ola people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

ol?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

hola amigos


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Ola


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

como est?? :0


----------



## carp (Jun 9, 2017)

asdfghjklmnbvcxzqwertyuiop


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Bien, gracias, ?y usted?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

cześć


----------



## carp (Jun 10, 2017)

succ


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

muito cansada kfdgjdfgd estou morrendo


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

jeg vinner


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Psydye said:


> jeg vinner



er du dansk?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

^Ei. Vain joitain Google-k??nn?ksi? hauskaa.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Psydye said:


> ^Ei. Vain joitain Google-k??nn?ksi? hauskaa.



Entendo... lolol


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 10, 2017)

?Soy el ganador ahora! Me pregunto si alguien me golpear?. Oh s?, no puedo hablar Espa?ol google translate ayuda.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

나는 지금 승자입니다.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 10, 2017)

なぜ私達は英語を話さないのですか？
私は勝者です...今のところです。


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 10, 2017)

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to drop bombs,
But he keeps on forgetting what he wrote down,
The whole crowd goes so loud
He opens his mouth, but the words won't come out
He's choking how, everybody's joking now
The clock's run out, time's up, over, blaow!
Snap back to reality. Oh, there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Easy, no
He won't have it, he knows his whole back's to these ropes
It don't matter, he's dope
He knows that but he's broke
He's so stagnant, he knows
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the lab again, yo
This whole rhapsody
He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Победитель, это я.


----------



## Keysie (Jun 10, 2017)

Temporary winner!


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Hallo!


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 10, 2017)

Hoe gaat het?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Muito bem, se um pouco cansado.


----------



## Funnydog890 (Jun 10, 2017)

I guess I win... for now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Muito bem, se um pouco cansado.



esta mesma :v

(? muito bom, n?o 'bem' aqui)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Winner, for now.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

epic winning


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

Winner. Period.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

I reclaim the throne.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

no you don't


----------



## Annabloem (Jun 12, 2017)

It's mine now :3


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

I think not!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

posting to compete


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

weed


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> weed



Wish I had some! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Wish I had some! XD



yeah man same.

also this guide i swear to god they deserve an exploding gnome


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 12, 2017)

sold out collectibles rage


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

i feel you


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Insomnia's a b**ch!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

bom dia :3


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

Guten Tag.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

Tiger blood, Adonis DNA


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

勝利。


----------



## Zylia (Jun 15, 2017)

Finally I have won. *cries*


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Ch?o buổi chiều, mọi người.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 15, 2017)

next poster owes me 0.1 TBT


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Cheapskate, I am!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2017)

I have arrived.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2017)

I will get the 10,000th post.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

We'll see about that.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

now me


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 16, 2017)

there's no point in even trying but here I am


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

And now, me!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2017)

I can't believe this thread is still up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

rip in pepperoni


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

...


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Meepit


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

help


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

Let's Go!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Meepit



Feepit


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

Win.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

me


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

^ love your sig


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Jirachi100 said:


> Feepit



wanna fight bruh


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Mwahaha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

i'm hungry


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

shiny glaceons are cool


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm gonna have to sleep soon.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

sleep is for the weak


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Derp.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

yoo...


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

How is everyone today?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Could be better, I guess.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## crowley (Jun 20, 2017)

first


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Yo.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 20, 2017)

Let the great chalice of victory fall into my hands!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

*Swipes the chalice*


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

uhuhuh


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Meh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

good morning little school girl


----------



## Esphas (Jun 21, 2017)

oh


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

A darling? I guess that's something. I'd rather have married Bjork though.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Losing my mind.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

is it me you're looking for?


----------



## milkyi (Jun 28, 2017)

no


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2017)

...


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Hmm


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2017)

I sort of want to go back to sleep.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 29, 2017)

Time to lose


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 29, 2017)

Did you know: A giraffe's blood pressure is approximately three times higher than the average person's?


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 29, 2017)

They better calm down ^^


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2017)

Trying to keep cool.


----------



## SandraWallace (Jun 30, 2017)

I win


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2017)

Blarrgh!


----------



## fruitbroker (Jun 30, 2017)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2017)

Beep.


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

DAT BOI = DAT WINNER


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2017)

Nein.


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

Go back to Germany


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2017)

Nu.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like i'm in first place


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Not for long!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey I'm back


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Howdy.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

i need to renew my ps+


----------



## TiredStudent (Jul 1, 2017)

Well...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

tired


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

my throat hurts


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Stuff..things..tidbits.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jul 1, 2017)

how long will my victory last


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Over an hour, apparently!


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy July 1st everyone


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jul 1, 2017)

Am I winning yet


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 1, 2017)

I need a life. XD


----------



## uyumin (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi ^~^


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Ola, peeps!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

bom dia :0


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

buenos dias mandy


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

i need healing


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)

Cheese.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 2, 2017)

uwu


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

Somebody once told me the world was gonna roll me, I aint the sharpest tool in the sheeed... She was looking kinda dumb with her finger and her thumb in the shape of an L on here forehead. Well, the years start coming and they dont stop coming, fed to the rules and i hit the ground running. Didn't make sense just to live for fun, your brain gets smart and your head gets dumb. So much to do so much to see so whats wrong with taking the back seat? You'll never know if you don't go, you'll never shine if you dont glow. Hey now, youre an all star, get your game on go play, hey now youre a rockstar, get your show on, get paid. And all that glitters is gold. Only shooting staaaarrrs break the moooulddddd


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)

^Smashmouth


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

Are you a real villain? Well, uh, technically, uh nah. Have you ever caught a good guy like a real superhero? Nah. Have you ever tried a disguise? Nah, nah. Alright, well I see I will have to teach you how to be villains!

We are number one! HEY!
We are number one! hey!

Now listen closely! Heres a little lesson in trickery, this is going down in history, if you wanna be a villain number one, you have to chase the superhero on the run! Just follow my moves and sneak around, be careful not to make a sound! shhh! no dont touch that! 

We are number one! Hey!
We are number one!

We are number one!

ha ha ha! now look at this net that i just found, when i say go, be ready to throw! GO! Throw it at him not me! ugh lets try something else.

Now watch and learn heres the deal he'll slip and slide on this banana peel! ha ha ha! WHAT ARE YOU DOING????

Hey!
We are number one! Hey!
VILLAIN NUMBER ONE!

Hey!

We are number one! Hey!
We are number one! We are number one! We are number one! Hey! Hey!


----------



## Crazy (Jul 2, 2017)

I was winning this game before this thread even existed. Come at me.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

*teleports behing you* nothing personal kid


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

lol hi i hate my life


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 2, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> lol hi i hate my life



dont we all lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)

I wish I had a mixer for my tequila.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

nyoomity my dood


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> nyoomity my dood



stop nyooming strangers sweet pea I thought u were taken :///


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 2, 2017)

k fam


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> stop nyooming strangers sweet pea I thought u were taken :///



smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

boa noite :0


----------



## kelpy (Jul 3, 2017)

sigh sigh sigh sigh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

hi guys


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 3, 2017)

Alguien me dijo una vez el mundo me va a rodar 
No es la herramienta m?s afilada de la nave 
Ella era un poco tonta con el dedo y el pulgar 
En la forma de una "L" en la frente 

Bueno, el a?o comienzan a llegar y no paran de venir 
Fed a las normas y golpeo el suelo corriendo 
?No coherente que no se vive para la diversi?n 
Tu cerebro se vuelve inteligente, pero su cabeza se muda 
Tanto que hacer tantas cosas para ver 
Entonces, ?qu? hay de malo en tomar las calles traseras 

Nunca sabr?s si no van 
Nunca brillar?s si no brillan 

Hey ahora eres toda una estrella tu juego, ve a jugar 
Hey ahora eres una estrella del rock Haz el show se les paga 
Y todo lo que brilla es oro 
S?lo las estrellas fugaces rompen el molde


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 3, 2017)

All these poor, unfortunate souls!
In need, of bells!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 3, 2017)

i forgot my team i decided for yellow oops


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

necrozma is a dumb **** pokemon


----------



## milkyi (Jul 3, 2017)

pls bulbasaur level up faster


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Here I am, enjoying a beer, bored out of my mind. Not sure what to do. Oh well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Bored too.. Hope that lady can fix the shirts still. Could try that etsy shop even if it'd take ages then.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 3, 2017)

so hot ;;


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

^It is indeed.


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

Boss arrived.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Almost ready to sleep.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

crying


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

woop


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Oi.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

too much coffee kms


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

screw coffee


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

^FIEND! D:<


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

covfefe


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 4, 2017)

Did I win?...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

dump trump


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Boo!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2017)

finally caught a grubbin omfg


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 4, 2017)

Did I win? :>


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2017)

i need a rowlett hnnn


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

babii said:


> i need a rowlett hnnn



think i have one, not that they are hard to get tho


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Blarrgh! Blarrgh!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2017)

no no no


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Pooper stores. And all their websites really outdated and/or looks like they are from 1998 lol


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

pls.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

^Those characters have a lot of swag.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2017)

Hungry tummy post ftw


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2017)

i gotta evolve my happiny o crud


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 4, 2017)

i want some soda


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

I want some peaceful sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Wa weg board. Nailed it


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

Goodbye!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

can u get pregante?


----------



## milkyi (Jul 5, 2017)

~~


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Get reckt skrubs ders a new winner in town hehe


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

ayyy lemon party


----------



## milkyi (Jul 6, 2017)

oh god not lemon party


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

yas lemon party


----------



## Zylia (Jul 6, 2017)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## milkyi (Jul 7, 2017)

training up my abra to level 20 is so frustrating aaghh


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

babii said:


> training up my abra to level 20 is so frustrating aaghh



use exp share bruzza


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## milkyi (Jul 9, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> use exp share bruzza



i didn't have it that early in the game


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

can u get pregante


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## milkyi (Jul 11, 2017)

i already have 8 hours on persona 5 and i've only finished the first dungeon


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

am i pregegnant or am  iokay?


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

i love that video of all of the misspelled wiki asks that ask about pregnancy


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 11, 2017)

Look at me winning and all that Jazz


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

naaah bruh try again


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## BasicallyAndrei (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Yo.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm always last in everything, so that's my chance!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## quark (Jul 12, 2017)

i won.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

No, you didn't.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## quark (Jul 12, 2017)

Z A A R I W H Y


----------



## milkyi (Jul 12, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 12, 2017)

look who's winning again, not me cause someone is about to ruin my day by posting after me


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

True dat.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh boy, sure can't wait to lose


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2017)

eNgLaNd iS mY cItY

(And no, I DO NOT like Jake Paul, or Team 10. I do this for the sake of the memes.  )


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Boredom.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2017)

:c


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

:|


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2017)

..I like eat my salad plain..


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Looking forward to "The Predator" coming out in 2018.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

time to fail at this much like everything else I do


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 13, 2017)

im last yo


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Now I am.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

bom dia.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 13, 2017)

cicadas are so noisy vv


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

^yeah their sound is freaking creepy


----------



## milkyi (Jul 13, 2017)

^^i find them to be more annoying than creepy lol


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 13, 2017)

boop


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

honk honk


----------



## milkyi (Jul 13, 2017)

lucanosa has a big nose


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

yeah and a private vm profile so i couldn't talk to them lel


----------



## milkyi (Jul 13, 2017)

i talk to him everyday :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

lel tell him hi from me then and the comment about my sig was a+


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Took 3 Ativans...'waiting for them to work their magic.


----------



## QueenDallas (Jul 13, 2017)

I WIN I WIN


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

chicken attttaaaaaaack


----------



## milkyi (Jul 13, 2017)

mwahaha


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Winner winner.


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 13, 2017)

I AM HERCULES MULLIGAN


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

I AM ASHI TAKAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/x7bmI


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

you alright lol


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

why are we still here just to bite za dusto


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Boop


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)

...


----------



## canadasquare (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## canadasquare (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## canadasquare (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## SapphireStone (Jul 14, 2017)

:3


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)

8|


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

peace


----------



## hallatt (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm winning!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

am i pargant?


----------



## milkyi (Jul 15, 2017)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)

Blah!


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

バスツアー ﻿Ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ  ｓｈｉｔ スツ ﻿ｔｈａｔｓ モール ﻿ｓｏｍｅ Ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ バス ｓｈｉｔ ﻿ｒｉｇｈｔ モールモール﻿ｔｈｅｒｅ メキシコシティー﻿ｒｉｇｈｔ ツアｔｈｅｒｅ ピングモール ｉｆ  ｉ  ｄｏ  ｓａｙ  ｓｏ  ｍｙｓｅｌｆ ブル﻿ｉ  ｓａｙ  ｓｏ バス ﻿ｔｈａｔｓ  ｗｈａｔ  ｉｍ  ｔａｌｋｉｎｇ  ａｂｏｕｔ  ｒｉｇｈｔ  ｔｈｅｒｅ  ｒｉｇｈｔ  ｔｈｅｒｅ (﻿ｃｈｏｒｕｓ: ﻿ｒｉｇｈｔ  ｔｈｅｒｅ) ﻿ｍＭＭＭＭＭＭ ピングモールブル ﻿НＯ０ОଠＯＯＯＯＯОଠଠＯｏｏｏ﻿ＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯ メキシコシティー Ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ  ｓｈｉｔ


----------



## Chick (Jul 22, 2017)

I hope nobody else posts...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks like I'm the true winner here


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

This is the thread that never ends~


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

How about we just leave this thread alone because nobody will win? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

True


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Let's do it!


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Right behind you.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

...


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

MayoMayor said:


> Right behind you.



Okay then, but the agreement includes everybody staying the heck away from this thread.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

MayoMayor said:


> Right behind you.



Okay then, but the agreement includes everybody staying the heck away from this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is only one.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Im winning now >:I


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

fdhemrcyskhs7ak


----------



## nanpan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi hello is it me am I the weiner


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Meeeeeeee


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

If everyone just destroys their device...

Or if the world ends...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Man 1*: _"Don't you people realize that this is pointless? There will never be a winner. And there is no prize that comes with this game."

*Man 2*: "Exactly that's the point."_





Spoiler: Poster's Commentary



I bet you a conversation similar to that took place in the creation of claw machines. And you know what that man was right.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

This thread really doesn't have a point unless they close it to determine who wins....


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 27, 2017)

EEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

time to fail once again


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

We're all winners.


I'm sure that joke has been beaten to death within the last 10,238 posts.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

How long will I remain a winner?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

Not long


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 28, 2017)

WEIM AM THE CHAMPION OF THE WOURLDS


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Now I am.


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

> You all think you can win...
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Hur l?nge tills jag f?rlorar?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

...agora


----------



## BasicallyAndrei (Jul 28, 2017)

Apparently this is still going on. I see my own comment a few days ago in the distance.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

I am the new champ!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

I will win.
 No one can beat me.

Mark my words.

You will be too lazy to get to

the bottom of my 

beautiful

and 

amazing

post 

this

 is

amazing

and

the

best

tatic

ever

to 

win



Well if you got this far, fine. you can be the new winner. 



For now.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

well, we seem to be approaching faliure


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

I win again


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 28, 2017)

why is this still a thing


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

NO. I NEED TO WIN. SHUT UP.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

PSYDYE. Y U DO DIS


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm such a fiend!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

YOU ARE. O. M. G.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

FITE ME


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

I will smash you, Pop Tart


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

cue the time paradoxes


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 29, 2017)

:0


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

what's the deal with airplane peanuts?


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

LEAVE THE THREAD ALONE, IT HATES YOU ALL!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Nevah!


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Nevah!



But the thread hates when people post on it...


Except me!


----------



## TwilightDragon (Jul 29, 2017)

hello


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

I win


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

..


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

ol?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Beep!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Oi


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Psydye...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuna..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

boa noite...


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

...back in your basement


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

:<


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Kinda wish I had Taco Bell now.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Kinda wish I had Taco Bell now.



What do you usually order from Taco Bell anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2017)

I want tacos.. although i don't have time to go to the taco truck restaurant here although their tacos are the best


----------



## tifachu (Jul 30, 2017)

Now that everyone here is talking about tacos i want one too

What have i done


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

I am the 10,293rd winner

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where is my prize?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Seems like it is my turn to be the 10,294th winner.

Good fun. Good fun.

I believe a deserve a bigger prize than Landon since my number is bigger than his.

That is an accomplishment. 

Hooray.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Nothing specific, really. 'Folks usually pick it up for me anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> What do you usually order from Taco Bell anyways



Nothing specifically. 'Folks usually pick it up for me anyways.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2017)

im so hungry ;v;


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

I LIKE TRAINS


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Veggie grinders are delish!


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

BEEP BEEP IMMA SHEEP
I SAID A BEEP BEEP IMMA SHEEP


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 5, 2017)

_ya gotta feel that jazz~_


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

cue the time paradoxes


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

b b


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

_HEAD, SHOULDERS, KNEES, AND TOES! C'MON NOW! HEAD, SHOULDERS, KNEES, AND TOES! OK, NOW TAKE IT FROM THE TOP!_


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

nice try sweaty


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

The invetetable outcome for anything is loss...we just have to learn to accept it


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Insomnia.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 6, 2017)

ahahahahahhaha


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

the inevitable fate of loss is looming


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

*NEW ZEALAND!*


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

...


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2017)

grass


----------



## tifachu (Aug 7, 2017)

```
(>'-')> (::)
(>'o')(::)
(>'[(::)
(>^^<)
```
kirby eat da cookie!!
xD ^w^ lawl


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

ol? :000


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

I hate not having coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

I hate not having Chrom :c


----------



## peachesand (Aug 7, 2017)

Last post, oh yeah!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 7, 2017)

REEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Boredom


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

*ZUCCHINI !*


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> *ZUCCHINI !*



IS DELICIOUS WHEN FRIED!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

let's all enter the void of eternal nothingness, shall we?


----------



## milkyi (Aug 8, 2017)

fricking fricks


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

heck


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

Stuff


----------



## Ayako (Aug 8, 2017)

Boo


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

gahhh


----------



## milkyi (Aug 8, 2017)

stoopid


----------



## tifachu (Aug 8, 2017)

What the heck did you just flipping say about me, you big meanie? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Tiny Tots Program, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on the girl's bathroom, and I have over 300 confirmed noogies. I am trained in Nerf warfare and I have the most gold stars in the entire kindergarten class. You are nothing to me but just another butthead. I will beat you the heck up with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my dang words. You think you can get away with saying that baloney to me on the glowy type-box? Think again, doodiehead. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of teachers across the USA and your parents are being called to pick you up right now so you better prepare for the spanking, junior. The spanking that wipes out the dumb little thing you call your playtime. You're in big darn trouble, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can wedgie you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed fartfights, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States PTA and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your dorky bottom off the face of the playground, you little poopypants. If only you could have known what serious punishments your little "smartypants" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your goshdarned tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you silly doofus. I will spray boogers all over you and you will cry about it. You're frickin grounded, buttmunch.


----------



## Zylia (Aug 8, 2017)

The FitnessGram™ Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

Bite my entire ass!
Go legally brain dead
from lack of oxygen
from choking on my entire ass!


----------



## Zylia (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, I can rap and no, I am not from Compton.
England is my city.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

Meh, I'm just bored. (just imagined the thread died just now)


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Im a winnnnnnner


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

LAAAAAAG!!!


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Top this


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Gaaaahh


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

...


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

.









.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Time to enter the void of nothingness


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

mom's spag bol


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

death


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

Life


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 9, 2017)

ohohoHOHO


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

now, on _that's what I call *redundant*_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

party


----------



## ujenny (Aug 10, 2017)

~~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## carp (Aug 11, 2017)

hohoho


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

bag spol


----------



## Casey_ (Aug 11, 2017)

iwin for now


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

this game wont end ever

-unless someone closes the thread


----------



## namiieco (Aug 11, 2017)

you know you're my super star, no one else can take me this far!


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

i win


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

Le pineapple


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

no, i win


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

we'll see about that.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2017)

Victory.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

nope


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2017)

The love of power has been overcome by...

LA FUERZA DEL AMOR


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2017)

ʰᵉʸ


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

last person to post wins


----------



## Tickles (Aug 12, 2017)

what do i win


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2017)

This still exists?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

first place


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2017)

Let's just end this and say I won.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 14, 2017)

yonda


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)

Borrred.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

AWAKE


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Woke


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Lurking.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

My baggy eyes are down to my nose this morning but its cool


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

we shall all be absorbed into the eternal nothingness of the void


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

my ass needs t chill


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

the sky is blue.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

yes hello am here


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

hull


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Stuff..things..tidbits.


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 15, 2017)

hotel? trivago


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHA AHAHAHAAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA PSYCHE


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Bllarrgh!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 15, 2017)

heckity hECC


----------



## carp (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 16, 2017)

be wise all and take Xyzal!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

I JUST POURED HOT GRITS IN MY PANTS

ahaha


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

applause please


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

savvy


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

*S P A G    B O L*


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2017)

jammie dodgers


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 17, 2017)

What do we get for winningl?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 17, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> What do we get for winningl?



you want the truth? nothing. that's it.  and a bit of bragging rights 

anyways lock the thread mods


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2017)

Essentially, there is no winner


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

Come sooner 24th!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

Darkness all around us


----------



## milkyi (Aug 19, 2017)

REEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 19, 2017)

send me into the void of nothingness


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2017)

Dot dot dot


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

what's the deal with airplane peanuts


----------



## milkyi (Aug 20, 2017)

kkkaakaka


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

wOt In TaRnAtIoN


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2017)

Ehhh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2017)

Not today home slice


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 26, 2017)

What is the point of posting here but a reflection of ourselves


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is it still socially acceptable to unironically use XD faces
Like sometimes it's the only face that fits with certain sentences... XD


----------



## unravel (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 26, 2017)

:L


----------



## milkyi (Aug 26, 2017)

idk what game to play, i have so many unfinished video games hhhh


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2017)

I saved my dog from the floor of lava


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 27, 2017)

what if this fourm gets closed


----------



## dedenne (Aug 27, 2017)

Wut


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 27, 2017)

then the last person to post is the mod


----------



## Farobi (Aug 27, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2017)

Blah!


----------



## Kiku (Aug 28, 2017)

c:


----------



## Farobi (Aug 28, 2017)

zzz


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2017)

splendid


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2017)

Winner....for now.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

we are all losers in the end


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 28, 2017)

llama llama mad at mama


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2017)

Temporary winner here.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 29, 2017)

loving my new tbt aesthetic <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks like I'm gonna win...!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2017)

Nein.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2017)

spectacular


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2017)

Arrggh.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2017)

Friyay


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 2, 2017)

Now I'm the temporary winner~!!


----------



## milkyi (Sep 2, 2017)

ree


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2017)

Booyah!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2017)

I won boiz


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2017)

nah


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

mlem mlem mlem


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

monch


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)

Bacon.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Sep 3, 2017)

Fart


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)

I wish I had some more General Tso's, damn it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 3, 2017)

original post right here


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 4, 2017)

criss cross apple sauce


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2017)

No sleep.....this is gonna be a fun day!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

yawn


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2017)

Blehh


----------



## bryantastic (Sep 4, 2017)

whip


----------



## Moosta2112 (Sep 4, 2017)

bork


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 5, 2017)

in the end, we are all losers


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

posts

this won't end


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

lemons


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm winning!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 5, 2017)

boof


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Chick (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm the queen of money


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

Summer colds suck.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 6, 2017)

gashina gashina~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 6, 2017)

. Play with me on miitomo


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 6, 2017)

Me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 6, 2017)

It will be a couple years before someone wins. Rip


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

Winrar.


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 6, 2017)

Stop it! I'm super determined to win and nobody is going to beat me! >:0


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh really?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

hey hey hey


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

i'm the legit winner here


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 7, 2017)

Not so fast! Nobody will ever defeat me for long!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 11, 2017)

What do I win?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2017)

A lemon.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 15, 2017)

!! it's friday so i don't have to go to school tomorrow!! (still gotta do my homework that's due today tho rip)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

Aaaaaayyyyyyeeeee


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Hallo


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

I wanna win.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 15, 2017)

To ma to


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm gonna win!


I'll be dead when this is other


----------



## milkyi (Sep 15, 2017)

метро


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

:^)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2017)

ztsryxdtucfy jlk;l


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2017)

Whatsup


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 6, 2017)

sniped


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

ayyyyyy lmango


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 6, 2017)

got em again


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

♥ ~ It's my birthday today! ~ ♥


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2017)

I win.


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 6, 2017)

not anymore


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Winning? What's that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

WAAAALUIGII

WINNNNAAAHHHHHH

*pulls rose out of thin air*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 6, 2017)

To what purpose?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

I sure do love pointless less threads


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Me too


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 7, 2017)

+1 for meeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

yooo ppl


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2017)

Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 7, 2017)

I win. Gg wp guys give me my bells


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

I want to win


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## dedenne (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm the winner here.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 10, 2017)

Random post for a random thread


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 10, 2017)

I like birbs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

bow down to me peasants


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 10, 2017)

No u


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh ****! We've got a leaky forum, here!


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh hi.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 10, 2017)

FIX THE DAMN LEAK!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

who cares about your leak. I'm a winner


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Nobody cares about Unicorns, they care about the Allure of winning!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

OML I WON


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

^losers


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Unicorns are overrated

I WIN


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 11, 2017)

Think again, for it is I, in fact, who is the winner!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

these gyroids should die


----------



## MayorMissy (Nov 12, 2017)

I, MayorMissy, have won!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 12, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

_I'M A WINNAH!_


----------



## MayorMissy (Nov 12, 2017)

NO YOU AIN'T!


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

YEAH I AM!


----------



## Crazy (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry, but only OG's are allowed to win.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

*hopeful honking*


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 4, 2017)

Woohoo! I’m the winner!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woohoo! I?m the winner!


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

Let's be honest guys, it's been 2 years since this thread is going on, and there will never be an ultimate winner, in fact we are all winners

- - - Post Merge - - -

JK IM THE ULTIMATE WINNER MUWAHAHAHAHA 


For now... My crown is up for grabs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

PeachTea04 said:


> For now... My crown is up for grabs



*grabs crown*


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

idk if i should choose persona 5 dancing star night or persona 3 dancing moon night


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

namiieco said:


> idk if i should choose persona 5 dancing star night or persona 3 dancing moon night



how about both


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Woo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

bom dia :3


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

Ackee said:


> how about both


ID BE BROKE


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 6, 2017)

Yay!  I win...for now


----------



## Rosey (Dec 7, 2017)

Dun Dun dun! A new comment!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

i'll be the true winner one day


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 8, 2017)

Ugh, I'm surrounded by losers XD


----------



## ToffanyCrossing (Dec 8, 2017)

I win!! for now


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 8, 2017)

y'all are FAKE and PHONY i am the only one, true winner


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

hey look, I'm the not winner


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

I'M GOING TO TI WIN!! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

nope


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

sorry hippie turt :>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

*throws waluigi shoes at you*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

He's got some nice kicks doesn't he lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

heck yeah shame his cap is so freaking ugly in streetplaza lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

THERES A WAL AT IN STREETPASS PLAZA 
WTH WHY DIDN'T I KNOW

FIND MII HERE I COMEEEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> THERES A WAL AT IN STREETPASS PLAZA
> WTH WHY DIDN'T I KNOW
> 
> FIND MII HERE I COMEEEEEEE


yeah i think it's on secret quest sadly it look you got a teapot warmer or a purple cheese on your head or idk it's fail


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 9, 2017)

bloop


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

beep


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

doot


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

Meep morp


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

a meepits


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 9, 2017)

Man's not hot


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 9, 2017)

Woohoo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

savvy


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 9, 2017)

nope nope


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeet


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 9, 2017)

The past tense of 'yeet' is 'yote' and I'm winning


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> savvy



Savvy indeed!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

i got a jar of dirt i got a jar of diiirt


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

my head hurts but i probably should finish atleast laying down the base colours for the art trade


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Nicole. (Dec 10, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzxzzzzzzxxzx


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

birbs

borbs

orb

birds


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

another borb for your viewing pleasure


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 10, 2017)

heheh


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

i win for now


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 11, 2017)

yeeeee booyyy


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

too tired to go to sleep


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 11, 2017)

From


----------



## MayorKami (Dec 11, 2017)

0w0 what’s this?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

I win for now ​


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

Ackee said:


> ---


adorable


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

not yet


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

oof


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

never gonna happen


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

never gonna give you up


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

i'm gonna let you down


----------



## Ackee (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

lmao savvy posts in a row xD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2017)

...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

kkkkkk


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

jajaja


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

OK


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

,,,,......


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

\(^.^)/


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2017)

I died and then came back to life


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Lorrai (Dec 20, 2017)

I like pie.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

pizza pie


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 20, 2017)

Game over I win


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

ohhh nooo you're going the wrong way paaal


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 20, 2017)

I win.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

no i win


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

it's a me, metal mario


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 20, 2017)

This is the game that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

chocolate mop


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2017)

i win.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)

namiieco said:


> i win.



Yeet


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 21, 2017)

zzz


----------



## Ackee (Dec 22, 2017)

hi


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2017)

Ola.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeet



yeet.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

noot noot


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey, I'm a not-winner!


----------



## unravel (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


>


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


>


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

party


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Viridi (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

don't search lmao


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Viridi said:


> View attachment 212905



you done did it


----------



## Viridi (Dec 24, 2017)

The Lemon Party of Canada was a frivolous Canadian political party which has operated on a federal level, and provincially in Quebec.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 25, 2017)

lemons, but political


----------



## abc123wee (Feb 4, 2018)

Why not


----------



## Espurr (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2018)

Fite me!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)

Viridi said:


> The Lemon Party of Canada was a frivolous Canadian political party which has operated on a federal level, and provincially in Quebec.



LMAO:?...


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

i bought the url boopitybloop.co.uk a few days ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

spag bol


----------



## namiieco (Feb 7, 2018)

asd


----------



## dedenne (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## carp (Feb 7, 2018)

emo


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

gay is da wae


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

When people with the username Sheila throw you lemons, throw them back.


----------



## namiieco (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

wooo


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Feb 7, 2018)

Randomly going to bust in. Yeet


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

ya'll mind if I hit that yeet


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm going to loseeee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

GreatUsername said:


> I'm going to loseeee



Wow man you must be a psychic xDD


----------



## KingTacoz! (Feb 11, 2018)

What Do We Even Win?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

oohhh nooo


----------



## dedenne (Feb 17, 2018)

You win p r i d e


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

HAIR HAIR HAIR HAIR


----------



## Quackerz (Feb 24, 2018)

What is the point


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

you not bumping this lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 24, 2018)

winner


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

nope m8


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 24, 2018)

winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## dedenne (Feb 24, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> winner winner chicken dinner!



dream on


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> dream on



Sing with me, sing for the year
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tear


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 24, 2018)

still winning


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

noooo


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

hi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

helloxcutiee said:


>


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

great way to raise your post count, hm?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2018)

nope


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

Ohoy


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm gonna win!!


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

Nu uh


----------



## Humbloom (Mar 7, 2018)

I won!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2018)

no


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

lemon party


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

Psydye said:


>


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

vote lemon party


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

I wonder who's gonna win this...


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)

Who knows, who cares


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

I do...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

ես հաղթում եմ


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

hola


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2018)

Я снова побеждаю


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

boa noite


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

R?wnież


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2018)

hewwo


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 24, 2018)

Kids, there's nothing more cool then being hugged by someone you like, but if someone tries to touch you in a place or in a way that makes you feel uncomfortable, that's no good.

It's your body, no one has the right to touch you if you don't want them to.

So what do you do? First, you say *NO!* Then, you get outta there.

Most important, you gotta tell someone you trust. Like your parent, your teacher, a police officer.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow I won. I bet all you guys are mad a new player won, but the truth is, I'm just good at games in general. No this is not a smurf account.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 29, 2018)

sorry but I think I won 

where's my bells folks


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 29, 2018)

Nope


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

...what do I win?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

Good morning oh hey I won.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

you're just jealous you lost to a girl. c:<


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

What do you mean? You're the one who lost.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## PrincessApple (Mar 30, 2018)

did i win


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

Probably not.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> me



no me


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

i said me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i said me



nope


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

*Hey guys! Can I play?!*


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 31, 2018)

*M E*


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 31, 2018)

It feels a little worthless if  my was crown will get stolen after a few mins


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 31, 2018)

Porgs are bad news


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

noot noot


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 31, 2018)

What is this page but a reflection of our users?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

ikr we r the dumb ones


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2018)

yoooo


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

ya poop


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2018)

Win.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

"win"


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2018)

I SHALL ENJOY MY BRIEF MOMENT IN THE SPOTLIGHT!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

no m8


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2018)

dont get pargant


----------



## Diancie (Apr 3, 2018)

pArgAnt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

pregante


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2018)

...


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

Look at this beutiful example of mitosis


----------



## Diancie (Apr 4, 2018)

anaphasEEEEEE????


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

Perhaps.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2018)

Eggs.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)

eggs are stinky and gross that's a horrible way to lose the game


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2018)

Bacon.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)

wat


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey I'm back. I was worried this thread was getting too pleasant without me.


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow nice Ivysaur plush.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2018)

Stuff.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

More stuff.


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

prophase
prometaphase
metaphase
anaphase
and telophase


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Now name what happens in each stage.


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

prophase- chromosomes become visible
prometaphase- nuclear membrane disappears 
metaphase- chromosomes line up in the middle of the cell
anaphase- chromosomes split and move to opposite sides of the cell
telophase- two nuclei are formed 
haha heck you


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Now what do centrioles do?


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

develops spindles during cell division lol


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2018)

Correct, but I still win.


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

f i n e  t h e n


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 5, 2018)

REUNICLUS IS A CELL POKEMON


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2018)

fdssvfdbnhfgnhmrh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 5, 2018)

hi


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Marte (Apr 5, 2018)

It's me


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Good morning. Unless you live in a different time zone. Then I don't know.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

May the force be with you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

I won!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Nope. Been winner for over 12 hours and I'm not giving up my throne.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 5, 2018)

Your throne is now mine.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 5, 2018)

no it's mine


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

This is war.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 5, 2018)

no this is me winning


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Then why am I the winner?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

you're not, though...


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Are you sure?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

At least for right now, yea.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

What about now?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

Not this time, sorry.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Well that's unfortunate.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

Yea..


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Well you can't win everything.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 5, 2018)

Doesn't seem much like a war since I'm winning


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

I see a new challenger approaches! 





Nevermind already won.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

Ooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2018)

Yo.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2018)

...


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 5, 2018)

Scan this at yo battle tree so u can use my iffy pokemon >:v


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 6, 2018)

Just gonna leave this comment here, so I hope you guys don't mind e.e


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

Sure I don't mind.


----------



## Diancie (Apr 6, 2018)

I mind.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

Too bad.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2018)

I am winner winner chicken dinnr


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 6, 2018)

not anymore


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Here I am.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

And there you'll stay.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 6, 2018)

^loser


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

I can live with that.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Ah, good!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

Good that you lost.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Nahhh


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

You're delusional.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Aren't we all?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have no time for philosophy.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Lies!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

This statement is a lie.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2018)

I see.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

the cake is a lie


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 7, 2018)

no it's not


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

i got a jar of cake i got a jar of cake

wait


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 7, 2018)

we got a winner right here


----------



## dedenne (Apr 7, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> we got a winner right here



are you talking about me?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 7, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> are you talking about me?



You're joking, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm blinded by your grace


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

savvy.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 7, 2018)

Savvy is good.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2018)

Good whatever time of day it is in your specific location on Earth!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

pineapple on pizza


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2018)

...isn't as good as anchovies on pizza.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

That is a fact


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

ew


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

ew anchovies yes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2018)

too bad so sad


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 8, 2018)

hello


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 9, 2018)

hi


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2018)

'Allo!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 9, 2018)

Matey


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 9, 2018)

..eeyyuupp...


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

Today is Tuesday


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2018)

tomorrow is wednesday


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

The day after tomorrow is Friday


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

the last day after the day after the week after yesterday is tomorrow


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2018)

My jaw hurts. No idea why though.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

...................................................


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

good night and good luck


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> My jaw hurts. No idea why though.



It means you have 6 days to live.


----------



## Marte (Apr 11, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> It means you have 6 days to live.



Rest in peace.. ;(


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2018)

Marte said:


> Rest in peace.. ;(



Looking forward to the first TBT funeral event!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> It means you have 6 days to live.



You're a genius


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

I guess I better destroy as many babies as possible then.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

Is it still hurting? ^


----------



## Flare (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

Savvvyy


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

It was still hurting this morning, not so much anymore though.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 12, 2018)

i win yall lose inhale an egg


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

Nevah!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

hi


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

king

dedede!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2018)

waddle deeeeeeeeeee

waddle dooooooooooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2018)

Silver used post!


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 12, 2018)

Imma clobuh dat dere kerbeh


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2018)

I think you meant to say that you intend to hit the fictional character known as Kirby very hard.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 13, 2018)

avocados are lush


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2018)

Avocados ftw.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 13, 2018)

avocados are very hot and attractive


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 13, 2018)

You've been winner for over 12 hours, and I will not allow it any longer!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

so come on baby light my fireeeee


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry, Chandelure isn't in the mood for battling.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

farts


----------



## RayisNTDO (Apr 14, 2018)

what if the original creator decides to close this thread and they win


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

The forum will implode, causing the demise of anyone using it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

boom


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry, still alive.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

many posts very wow such win


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Well I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

do you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Not today.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

nah


----------



## Marte (Apr 14, 2018)

Just watched the it film, idk what to do with myself


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

I've mostly been studying this game's meta. It's constantly evolving, especially at professional levels. I would like to eventually win tournaments so I'm practicing here for now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

a splendid time is guaranteed for all!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2018)

Gr64 song m8


----------



## Marte (Apr 15, 2018)

Like forreal, Eurielle's songs are AMAZING.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2018)

Been listening to jazz music all night...it's keeping me alive!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, being alive and winning are 2 different things.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2018)

Fite me!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

see emily play


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

This is war.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

no peace n love peeps


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

You were right. Fighting is for children.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> You were right. Fighting is for children.



well you started it lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well you started it lmao



Wait, you misheard me! It's for adults too!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

Let's go knock each-other's brains out!


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

shazam


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*I'm the immortal flower princess, none of y'all can beat me.*


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

It is currently 19:20


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 16, 2018)

hey fools


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 16, 2018)

*Pok?dex:* "Being consumed in Chandelure's flame burns up the spirit, leaving the body behind."

Chandelure, use flamethrower on whoever posts next!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> hey fools



I can do that too


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2018)

Okay, I win. All of you get the hell out, I win. Where's my prize?

...What? You mean to tell me someone's just going to post right after I do? And that I don't actually win anything!? What are you, nuts?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2018)

Well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

peace man


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 17, 2018)

hahha now i have to win forever

​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

alrighty i dont mind


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2018)

If this post gets one like I will delete my account


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

SEE EMILY PLAAAAY


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2018)

Well guys, it's been fun.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2018)

If anyone posts after this, my next post will be in Comic Sans.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 19, 2018)

Congrats ^


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2018)

I demand gin.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

Can't wait to see the Comic Sans... that is, if I wasn't totally gonna win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2018)

Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

Welp.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2018)

Too late for apologies now!


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

You have truly bested me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2018)

It's been 2 days...

Are there any survivors?


----------



## Marte (Apr 21, 2018)

God I'm dizzy


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 22, 2018)

Hooray! Let the war continue!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)

HI <3


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

YO!


----------



## Marte (Apr 24, 2018)

Can I get a hoyyyyyah?


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

*sneer*


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 24, 2018)

ayyy


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheila said:


> HI <3



I have created a monster...


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

*I think we should all just be grateful that wingdings isn't a font option on this website.*


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2018)

Buttonsy said:


> *I think we should all just be grateful that wingdings isn't a font option on this website.*



We should start a petition.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 24, 2018)

uh oh not the comic sans font


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> uh oh not the comic sans font



Hey, nice Tortimer signature.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2018)

Do people really get bent out of shape over the Comic Sans font?


----------



## IcywolfosKelsos (Apr 25, 2018)

ehhhh~ it depends on who you ask. Some people hate it with a passion. Others are indifferent. I am in the latter camp.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 25, 2018)

9:03


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 25, 2018)

hi


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2018)

Salutations.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

While we're on the subject, what is everyone here's favourite fonts? I use Courier (but they don't have that on here, so I used Courier New)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2018)

Buttonsy said:


> While we're on the subject, what is everyone here's favourite fonts? I use Courier (but they don't have that on here, so I used Courier New)



Comic Sans Rainbow Edition

I need therapy.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2018)

Hurrr durrr imma burr


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 26, 2018)

kekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekek


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2018)

Guess who's back.
Back again.
Shady's back.
Tell a friend.
Guess who's back, guess who's back...
_G u e s s  w h o ' s  b a c k ,  g u e s s  w h o ' s  b a c k . . ._
_G  u  e  s  s   w  h  o  '  s   b  a  c  k  ,   g  u  e  s  s   w  h  o  '  s   b  a  c  k  .  .  ._
_G   u   e   s   s    w   h   o   '   s    b   a   c   k   .   .   ._


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2018)

...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 27, 2018)

owo


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2018)

A lot of people dislike the overly pastel colors but at least they aren't like this.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 27, 2018)

I always wanted to win something


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 27, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> A lot of people dislike the overly pastel colors but at least they aren't like this.



i love pastel


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 28, 2018)

Insert word here


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Apr 28, 2018)

Onions make me cry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

LEMON PARTY


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

I win


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't know what you do but you do it well
I'm under your spell
You got me
Begging you for mercy
Why won't you release me

You got me
Begging you for mercy

Why won't you release me
I said release me

Now you think that I
Will be something on the side
But you got to understand that I need a man
Who can take my hand
Yes, I do
I don't know what this is
But you got me good
Just like you knew you would


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

I maybe win, idk really owo


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I maybe win, idk really owo



NOPE


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

u suck bai thot


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm eating chocolate


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2018)

You can't win against me. I have meticulously studied this game's meta for years.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

you're bad bai thot


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

Yeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

someone just lock this lol


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

make love not war.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> make love not war.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> View attachment 216392



oh my lord i played civ v so much ahaha.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Let me win already


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello it is I,,, Mr. Thot


----------



## namiieco (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2018)

Mafia was too easy so I came here for a challenge.


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

grr I'm bacc


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2018)

Yo peeps. I R winr.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2018)

U R losr


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2018)

You will now!


----------



## Nicole. (May 2, 2018)

Yo


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

hewwo owo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2018)

Sheila said:


> hewwo owo



you lose thot


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> you lose thot



No one can lose when they use the best font.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

LEMON PARTY WOO


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

???


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2018)

Cheese!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2018)

supra mayro kratt 64 double dash 8


----------



## MapleSilver (May 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> supra mayro kratt 64 double dash 8



I prefer the Wii version.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

super mayro kratt 64 double dash super circuit ds wii 7 8 deluxe


----------



## boring (May 5, 2018)

mr thot is back

- - - Post Merge - - -

i am,,,, *mr thot*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> super mayro kratt 64 double dash super circuit ds wii 7 8 deluxe



Arcade GP is really the only version worth playing now that I think of it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 5, 2018)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 5, 2018)

oooUUUUuu


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

SUPRA SMOSH BR0S ftw


----------



## Gum (May 5, 2018)

win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2018)

Sorry I'm late!


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

BEGONE THOTS


----------



## MapleSilver (May 6, 2018)

This is my 1000th post.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

cool story bro come again when ur @ 50k


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

*sprays thot b gone*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> *sprays thot b gone*



CAUTION: Does not stop burglars


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 8, 2018)

there is literally no point of this thread,,,

*BUT  GUESS  WHO'S POSTING  ANYWAYS*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 8, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> there is literally no point of this thread,,,
> 
> *BUT  GUESS  WHO'S POSTING  ANYWAYS*



Wow, you put in all that effort into making rainbow text only to lose anyway. I *almost* feel bad.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow, you put in all that effort into making rainbow text only to lose anyway. I *almost* feel bad.



And I *almost* feel bad you went through the shame of using comic sans, but you lost and the shame of comic sans will stay with you for all of eternity.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 8, 2018)

I DON'T FEEL SHAME FOR USING THE BEST FONT!


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 9, 2018)

~Don'T yOu OpeN uP thaT WindOw~


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2018)

_I_ t_h_i_n_k _I_ m_i_g_h_t _a_c_t_u_a_l_l_y _w_i_n_ t_h_i_s_ t_i_m_e_! A_l_s_o_, b_e_c_a_u_s_e _I_ c_o_u_l_d_n_'t _f_i_n_d _a_ f_o_n_t_ I _w_a_n_t_e_d _t_o _u_s_e_, I _d_i_d_ s_o_m_e_t_h_i_n_g _t_e_r_r_i_b_l_e _i_n_s_t_e_a_d_.


----------



## Nicole. (May 9, 2018)

Can't stop drinking Lucozade


----------



## lunatepic (May 9, 2018)

how to actually win: post something controversial and start an argument so this thread gets locked and you're permanently the last poster


----------



## dedenne (May 9, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> how to actually win: post something controversial and start an argument so this thread gets locked and you're permanently the last poster



smart


----------



## MapleSilver (May 9, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> how to actually win: post something controversial and start an argument so this thread gets locked and you're permanently the last poster



I don't really care for Marshal.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2018)

ac pc is terribly meh as an app game


----------



## matt (May 9, 2018)

If $post_id=11004 then
thread.self == close


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 9, 2018)

I've always thought Rosie was really ugly. Look at that tuft of hair and the over-saturation of colors, ugh


----------



## Psydye (May 9, 2018)

Metroid: Other M was good. To hell w/ the naysayers!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 9, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> I've always thought Rosie was really ugly. Look at that tuft of hair and the over-saturation of colors, ugh



I politely disagree.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 9, 2018)

I also think Rosie's cute! I put her in the blue stripe shirt on PC and it looks super cute bc it matches her blue and white striped tail


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 9, 2018)

Sorry my Rosie lovers, that was a serious over-exaggeration. It was meant to tie in with the "start controversy and get the thread locked so you win" joke. I actually don't really mind her.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2018)

rip


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)

Mmmm...hazelnut coffee! So delish.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 10, 2018)

i think i might have a case of....


_*THE BIG GAY*_


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)

I need more coffee....one cup wasn't enough!


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 10, 2018)

there won't ever be a last post


----------



## Nicole. (May 10, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I need more coffee....one cup wasn't enough!



Quite literally me yesterday


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2018)

I've been on a short hiatus from this thread. Now that I'm back I don't think you guys will be able to beat me.


----------



## matt (May 10, 2018)

I wonder, if I posted a significant amount of text in font size 999, that the mysql table cell couldn't hold any more data perhaps it would close the thread making me the last poster?
Probably not worth risking a ban for xD


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 10, 2018)

matt said:


> I wonder, if I posted a significant amount of text in font size 999, that the mysql table cell couldn't hold any more data perhaps it would close the thread making me the last poster?
> Probably not worth risking a ban for xD


----------



## dedenne (May 10, 2018)

yay


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)

Blah!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2018)

...


----------



## ellarella (May 10, 2018)

the next person to post will definitely not win


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 10, 2018)

resorting to cheap tactics, how sad of you. your avatar is gorgeous so that's your only saving grace. thoust hast no wayeth of predicting i will not wineth this gameth.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2018)

But you won't win today.


----------



## Marte (May 10, 2018)

Anyone watched Eurovision? 8)


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 10, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> But you won't win today.



neither will you, but at least i got a personal win by getting an animated avatar, so i'm good for today i think


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

Heheh, Yall got competition now: *Me*

Prepare for lose


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Wow, 14 guests are currently viewing this.

"Last person to post wins" is now officially an esport!


----------



## Serah (May 11, 2018)

No, I won


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

is that so


----------



## meggtheegg (May 11, 2018)

25 users viewing the thread whattttt


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

To all user's viewing:

Hello!


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)




----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

xXSavagekid666Xx said:


> To all user's viewing:
> 
> Hello!



hihihi


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Woo we're famous.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

ayyy lmango


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Now that we have an audience, that means there will soon be prize money on the table! I always wanted to make this game into a career!


----------



## meggtheegg (May 11, 2018)

We made it


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

lemon party


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lemon party


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2018)

This game is dead, guys. I kept telling the devs that if they kept up with the horrible balancing, no one would want to watch it anymore. Well they didn't listen and now no one is watching. There goes my prize money.


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 12, 2018)

skrrt skrrt!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2018)

Whatever, I'll still play this game. Even if the devs killed it.


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

<script>
window.location.href=('https://belltreeforums.com');
</script>


----------



## pique (May 12, 2018)

i win


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2018)

We seriously need to nerf lemons.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

I don't even know what that means tbh


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2018)

It means lemons are overpowered. No other build can hope to compete with them.


----------



## pique (May 13, 2018)

When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don't want your dang lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I'm gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down

(btw for anyone who doesn't know this is a quote from portal 2)


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2018)

Now that I think of it, a lot of people were tired of the Comic Sans meta, but honestly it was at least better than this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

here we go man


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Villagers, y u no request pwps


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

party


----------



## pique (May 14, 2018)

poptropica is fun


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

Why. Why do we have a lemon emote? What is this, the early 2000's still? Why is he so happy? Is he hiding something? What is he plotting? Every time we use the lemon, does something bad happen? Is he spying on us? 
*WHAT IS HE???*


----------



## dedenne (May 14, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> Why. Why do we have a lemon emote? What is this, the early 2000's still? Why is he so happy? Is he hiding something? What is he plotting? Every time we use the lemon, does something bad happen? Is he spying on us?
> *WHAT IS HE???*





k im too lazy to do anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND DONT ASSUME HER GENDER! :MAD:


----------



## lunatepic (May 14, 2018)

dabs into the room


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Forever a loan


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> k im too lazy to do anymore
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND DONT ASSUME HER GENDER! :MAD:



hypocrite. you assumed its gender as well, there's no proof it's a girl


----------



## dedenne (May 14, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> hypocrite. you assumed its gender as well, there's no proof it's a girl





smh


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

*THE LEMON IS INTIMIDATING*


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

When animal crossing gives you Lymans, you make Lymanade


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

_*PLEASE STOP USING THE LEMON EMOTE IT'S TERRIFYING*_


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> _*PLEASE STOP USING THE LEMON EMOTE IT'S TERRIFYING*_






ACCEPT YOUR FATE


----------



## meggtheegg (May 14, 2018)

I love the lemon emote i think it's cute.. does everyone else think it's terrifying too??


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 14, 2018)

I                    lemon
 
 
 
 




_It was supposed to be a heart _


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

It's cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nightynight pals


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2018)

Decided to zoom in on it using MS Paint. Not cute at all.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 14, 2018)

Unfiltered footage of the lemon ^


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

I want to give a special shoutout to MapleSilver; thank you my friend, for I will not be sleeping tonight due to those cursed images.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2018)

Legend has it that if a user causes their lifespan to end using The Lemon, their profile will become haunted. Anyone who views their profile will die the following week. So far there has only been one known occurrence. The profile was impossible to ban and took the lives of multiple staff members. After that it vanished without a trace.


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 14, 2018)

Yikes, consider me the second occurrence D:


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2018)

No, if you were the second occurrence you would have died as soon as you made the post.


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 14, 2018)

exactly. I died as soon as i made the post. soon after the post was made, i died. A button of time was between the occurance and the post being made


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2018)

party


----------



## Marte (May 15, 2018)

Woop woop


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2018)

Today is not a convenient day for me to die. You guys have fun though.


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 16, 2018)

We will


----------



## MapleSilver (May 17, 2018)

I have nothing better to do right now so don't even bother.


----------



## Marte (May 17, 2018)

Town of Salem is ruining me as a human being


----------



## MapleSilver (May 17, 2018)

Mafia is way too easy. Last Person to Post Wins is what all the pro gamers are playing.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

where do i go?


----------



## Trip (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

y'all are thots bye


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

This game is meta-meta level.... :O


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

Even though we're friends now I'm still not telling you my strategy. Wouldn't want to let that information get out into the public.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

LEMON PARTY WOO!


----------



## Marte (May 19, 2018)

Was supposed to read for my exam today… what a perfect time to buy new furnitures and put them together instead!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

I see we're returning to the comic sans meta.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

yes always comic sans master race


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

WE SHALL BURN THIS SITE TO THE GROUND AND REMAKE IT IN OUR OWN IMAGE


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

YES MAN LETS GO GO GO


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

CHANDELURE, USE FLAMETHROWER


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

WILD BULBASAUR FAINTED


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

FATAL ERROR OCCURRENCE IN PHP.INI ON LINE 4782999988776666667778903828272 - OUT OF MEMORY TRIED TO ALLOCATE 999999999999 GiB


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

AFTER WE DESTROY THE SITE WE WILL DESTROY THE WORLD


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

GOOD IDEA


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2018)

ew


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> ew



Don't worry, destroying the universe is completely legal.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

*totally. spies.*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2018)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2018)

Well played, but not good enough.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

I will win this


----------



## Marte (May 23, 2018)

Pssh :b


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2018)

hurro


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2018)

Yo!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

I shall not be struck down so easily.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

Meeeeeeeee


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

No


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2018)

henlo


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2018)

Hi


----------



## meggtheegg (May 24, 2018)

?warn @MapleSilver


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2018)

You need to give a reason.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 25, 2018)

Howdy fellas I have never enjoyed living on this earth


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2018)

Chandelure used taunt!


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Milotic used Surf to wash away the competition.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2018)

Chandelure used energy ball.


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2018)

...


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2018)

_Give me the power to wiiiin.._


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

*uses lock-on*

*uses destroy-all-other-competition*

Mission complete!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 26, 2018)

None of your Pok?mon can learn lock on. Hacker confirmed.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> None of your Pok?mon can learn lock on. Hacker confirmed.



*Hacks in order to win the game*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 26, 2018)

DoubleR said:


> *Hacks in order to win the game*



Okay, have fun dealing with my Sturdy Shedinja.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

No, not the sturdy Shedinja!  D:


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2018)

njzxn vkjfdnmknmdhmnplthe,m


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

oh 









hey


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Beep bop.  Painbot senses resistance.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 27, 2018)

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Painbot begins attacking MapleSilver with chainsaws, flamethrowers, and a drill.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 27, 2018)

Good thing my Chandelure has Flash Fire. Its fire type moves have been powered up by 50%. Chainsaw and drill are not very effective.

Chandelure used Will-O-Wisp! Painbot is now burned! Its attack stat is halved!


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Painbot cleans itself with water, and then takes out Chandelure with a powered up Shadow Ball.  Then Painbot continues torturing MapleSilver.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 27, 2018)

Use max revive on Chandelure, then it uses Thief to take away the water.


----------



## dedenne (May 27, 2018)

hi


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo Team Skull in the house.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo Team Skull in the house.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 27, 2018)

I'm going to win this


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2018)

I don't understand this that what kind of contest is this. I mean I can see that you just keep replying and if your the last person who replied, that person wins, but its still strange.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

No one will ever win this so long as TBT is alive.  MapleSilver is right, resistance is futile.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2018)

To me I don't think anyone will win at all, because it will just keep going and going.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2018)

woo! lemon party!


----------



## dedenne (May 28, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> To me I don't think anyone will win at all, because it will just keep going and going.



thats the whole point


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 28, 2018)

burp


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 28, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> thats the whole point



all threads die eventually


----------



## MapleSilver (May 28, 2018)

Okay.

If anyone reads this, you will recieve -10 TBT.


----------



## dedenne (May 28, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Okay.
> 
> If anyone reads this, you will recieve -10 TBT.



i hate you


----------



## MapleSilver (May 28, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Okay.
> 
> If anyone reads this, you will recieve -10 TBT.



Wow I didn't think anyone would actually do it.


----------



## dedenne (May 28, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow I didn't think anyone would actually do it.



: (

- - - Post Merge - - -

FORGIVE MY SINS,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> : (
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> FORGIVE MY SINS,,,,,,,,



Your profile pic is so cute :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> woo! lemon party!


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 29, 2018)

boop


----------



## MapleSilver (May 29, 2018)

I must construct additional pylons.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 30, 2018)

404 post not found


----------



## StrayBluet (May 30, 2018)

lemon party!!


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2018)

Error *fax machine noises* Error....


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 30, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> thats the whole point



Ah I see, so really everyone is replying for no reason. xD


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 30, 2018)

i wish i have some chocolate right now :/


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2018)

s i r e n t i c said:


> i wish i have some chocolate right now :/



Granted, but you lose the game.


----------



## hotchocobaby (May 30, 2018)

This shall never come to an end until i win beach


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

Then it shall never end.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 31, 2018)

Hello friends


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

There is no friendship in war.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 31, 2018)

I'm just here for a fun time


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

~(＾◇^)/


hiiii


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2018)

fbedsfbewjkbgewjkbfjewnojewnqfw


----------



## betta (May 31, 2018)

shazam


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2018)

hi


----------



## Chrisis (May 31, 2018)

Am I losing?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 31, 2018)

take me away god


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

HULK, SMASH!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> HULK, SMASH!



That was rather uncalled for.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

But The Hulk likes to smash... ; _ ;


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

Eh, I suppose it's always nice to follow your dreams.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

*eats your chandelier*

*throws it up because it tastes bad*

Darn, I was hungry


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

You're not you when you're hungry. Chandelure doesn't satisfy.


----------



## hotchocobaby (May 31, 2018)

Im hungry, chuck me a big mac


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

hotchocobaby said:


> Im hungry, chuck me a big mac



Chandelure used trick to swap items with you. You are now carrying Chandelure's leftovers. Unfortunately, it looks like she took your soul in the process...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2018)

what do I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

What up, peeps?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

woo! lemon party!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

We need some limes in here to make Sprite.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 1, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> We need some limes in here to make Sprite.



Mountain Dew is so much better.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Mountain Dew is so much better.




Boo!  Booooo.  Cannot believe a fellow Pokemon friend prefers Mountain Dew over Sprite.  Well, I guess I cannot blame you.  I’ve tried Mountain Dew before and it’s good.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 1, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Boo!  Booooo.  Cannot believe a fellow Pokemon friend prefers Mountain Dew over Sprite.  Well, I guess I cannot blame you.  I’ve tried Mountain Dew before and it’s good.



Lol this game destroys friendships.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm a pro at this game. Don't try and beat me. You'll lose


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm in the top 500, don't you dare mess with me.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh! I DARE!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2018)

You're the first one in 2 days. Bring it on.


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2018)

Hihihihihihihihi


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2018)

...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2018)

When I'm bored I like to type in Comic Sans.


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 5, 2018)

*This comment is going to be lost, but I just wanted to say that the next commenter is a wonderful human.*


----------



## nanpan (Jun 5, 2018)

*comment above seems like such a nice person ♡*​


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 6, 2018)

Rice is nice


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Corn is clearly the superior cereal crop.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo TEAM SKULL IS BACK!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo TEAM SKULL IS BACK!



In other words, nothing interesting has really happened.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> In other words, nothing interesting has really happened.




Meh, not really.  :/


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2018)

Dame TU cosita?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Don't post after me or I'll force you to read the entire description for my pear collectible.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

I am the winner. I can hear the crowd going crazy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

You asked for it...

The pear is any of several tree and shrub species of genus Pyrus, in the family Rosaceae. The pear is native to coastal and mildly temperate regions of the Old World, from western Europe and north Africa east right across Asia. It is a medium-sized tree, reaching 10–17 metres (33–56 ft) tall, often with a tall, narrow crown; a few species are shrubby. Pears and apples cannot always be distinguished by the form of the fruit; some pears look very much like some apples, e.g. the nashi pear. One major difference is that the flesh of pear fruit contains stone cells (also called "grit"). Pear cultivation in cool temperate climates extends to the remotest antiquity, and there is evidence of its use as a food since prehistoric times.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

*burns your pears.  All of them*


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jun 6, 2018)

It’s wednesday my dudes...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> *burns your pears.  All of them*



Joke's on you, oxygen isn't in my collectible lineup.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

*theoretically adds fire to my collectible lineup and then gifts you the fire*

Have fun


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jun 6, 2018)

I like pears.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah they're a good fruit.


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

/win


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

/no


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

Forgiven


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

*snipes from afar* 

No mercy


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

bop it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> *snipes from afar*
> 
> No mercy



Heroes never die!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

*shoots MapleSilver with a tranquilizer dart and locks in a dungeon*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> *shoots MapleSilver with a tranquilizer dart and locks in a dungeon*



Ah, playing Ana I see. Look behind you, there's a gorilla with a Tesla cannon who is in the process of "diving" you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

*has Giratina eat the gorilla and Tesla cannon*


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

minecraft is a good game


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

Giratina is the best dragon Pokemon #changemymind


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

I think you forgot Alolan Exeggutor which is clearly the superior dragon here.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

Exeggutor, use Draco Meteor!


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jun 7, 2018)

I like dogs


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jun 7, 2018)

Just gonna casually join in oof


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

Bunch of noobs this game I tell ya.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

"It's important for us to explain to our nation that life is important. It's not only life of babies, but it's life of children living in, you know, the dark dungeons of the Internet." — George W. Bush, Arlington Heights, Ill., Oct. 24, 2000


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

Life is important... unless said life decides to post after me.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm done making threats. Let's just live happily ever after with me as permanent winner.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

boOoOp


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

...


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jun 7, 2018)

“Chocolate comes from cocoa,
Which is a tree
That makes it a plant.
Chocolate is a salad.”


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

I prefer Caesar.


----------



## Flare (Jun 7, 2018)

A.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

S+


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I think you forgot Alolan Exeggutor which is clearly the superior dragon here.



Wanna fight about it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wanna fight about it



Bring it on.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Bring it on.



:3


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> :3



Trust me, Exeggutor is the best dragon type Gamefreak has and will ever design.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Trust me, Exeggutor is the best dragon type Gamefreak has and will ever design.



;w; what about the other cool dragon types?

*is not caught up w/ latest pokemon stuff ;~; (so sad)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> ;w; what about the other cool dragon types?
> 
> *is not caught up w/ latest pokemon stuff ;~; (so sad)



They may as well not exist. Exeggutor towers over them both literally and metaphorically.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 8, 2018)

This thread is not worth it, because no one will win not even me because I don't care if I win or lose.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> They may as well not exist. Exeggutor towers over them both literally and metaphorically.



asdfghjkl wait what about garchomp or dragonite ahhhhhhh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> asdfghjkl wait what about garchomp or dragonite ahhhhhhh



Once you go Exeggutor, there's no going back.
I'm mostly joking my favorite Dragon type is Altaria


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Once you go Exeggutor, there's no going back.
> I'm mostly joking my favorite Dragon type is Altaria



Altaria is wonderful too ;w;


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

Yo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

#giratinaisbestdragon2k18


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

#dragonpokemonaregreat ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

#yestheyare


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> #yestheyare



what about the other pokemon????

*cough* magikarp *just kidding*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> what about the other pokemon????
> 
> *cough* magikarp *just kidding*



Tbh I actually don't like Dragon type. I like the Pokemon but I've just never really been able to use them.

Grass and ice types are my go-to 

(I like how this is turning into a Pokemon discussion thread lol)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost types are my favorite, followed by water.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Pokemon discussion threads are great :3

Water types are probably my go-to ;w; (especially water/ice) or maybe flying or electric?

I've always wanted to start a ghost-party tho ;w; seems cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Ghost types are my favorite, followed by water.



Giratina is best ghost type too #giratinaisunstoppable


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Giratina is best ghost type too #giratinaisunstoppable



Giratina ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Fire and fighting types are usually my go to.

#giratinaisunstoppable


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

shut up i win

i just came here whats poppin


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Well, you just stumbled into a warzone.

Have fun!


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

I guess I'll leave just like I came in.

with no capital letters


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

There's no going back. This thread is actually the 5th circle of Hell. That's why we're all fighting each other.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh look I'm back

*It's totally irrelevant


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

/ouch/


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

You're welcome!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

^-^/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Giratina really is unstoppable 
IT'S A FREIGHT TRAIN OF P O W E R


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

My Sharpedo murders it with Crunch.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

*buizel watching from the side, munching some food*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Your Buizel won't help you win this game.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Fine. Let's just bring out another Giratina ;o;


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

My Sharpedo has Speed Boost, it gets stronger every turn.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

*has Mega Lucario use Close Combat on Sharpedo*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

You're not outspeeding a Sharpedo with 3 turns of Speed Boost. Have a super effective Earthquake.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

“Return, Lucario!”


“Go, Graveler!”  *takes another earthquake and survives with Sturdy*

“Use explosion!”

*throws a couple more Gravelers out and makes them explode*


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

*Buizel w/ snacks just sits and stares *

Also way to blow it all up graveler~


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Well, the first explosion ended up killing Sharpedo since it was weakened by Life Orb. Luckily Chandelure is a ghost type so you just killed 2 Gravelers for no reason...

PS: Buy a second copy so you can evolve those Gravelers!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Well, the first explosion ended up killing Sharpedo since it was weakened by Life Orb. Luckily Chandelure is a ghost type so you just killed 2 Gravelers for no reason...
> 
> PS: Buy a second copy so you can evolve those Gravelers!



Don't forget about Haunters, evolve those too!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Honestly I slightly prefer Haunter over Gengar.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Honestly I slightly prefer Haunter over Gengar.



Haunter levitates and Gengar doesn't ;~;

Sad

_I mean there's also Kadabra and Machoke so~_


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

They aren't here right now. All that matters are those Graveler who are being deprived of their right to evolve.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Ah got it. ;w;

Poor Graveler, stuck in this form


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

We should notify Team Plasma about this heinous Pok?mon abuse.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

They'd take care of it for sure


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Agreed.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

^^ favourite pokemon game? (also favourite gen?) :3


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Favorite game is X and Y. It was when I was most active in competitive battling and 6 was the only gen where I really knew the meta.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

ahhh I see~


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

*uses multiple Giratinas to blow up Team Plasma.  There were no survivors*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

I followed five links to get this gif. was it worth it? probably not


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Now that's dedication.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

*keeps creating new Giratinas with a Giratina-creating machine*


Now on sale for three easy payments of.... YOUR SOUL!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> *keeps creating new Giratinas with a Giratina-creating machine*
> 
> 
> Now on sale for three easy payments of.... YOUR SOUL!



oh good, selling my soul to the giratina clones


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

You broke TBT.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

I uh... I don't know what I did


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

*sacrifices my Giratina army to save TBT*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

The collateral damage from our war is destroying the entire site.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

We must round up the villagers of ACNL and save TBT!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh shoot #mightygiratinatime


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

The servers are on fire!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Chandelure, cut that out


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry, it's not my fault my chandelier likes to commit arson!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh....lemme fix something




- - - Post Merge - - -

Mkay nope


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Did you post something?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

A meteor shower...


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Definitely posted a meteor shower to the forums


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

A giant mushroom... maybe it’s friendly!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Nope, have fun with that murderous Shiinotic.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Couldn't have been a mario mushroom


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

*murderous Shiinotic jumps onto MapleSilver and TinyComet and makes them fall asleep*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Eh, I could use some more sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

*then it begins stealing your life energy with Giga Drain*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm already dead inside. It had no effect.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

*starts mass producing Giratinas again*


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

who needs sleep?

people on the forums refuse to acknowledge its existence or need for basic function


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

That can't be cheap...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

*Giratinas start going crazy and spewing out red shadow balls everywhere that make human posters desintegrate*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

This is TBT, we're barely human to begin with!


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

we're all aliens. 

who don't need sleep, of course.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

All we need is Animal Crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

^^^ and Giratina


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

and maybe food


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

As long as I have Chandelure, I'll be fine.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

And water as well


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

We don't need oxygen though.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

So, animal crossing, food, water, but no oxygen.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Don’t need oxygen in space.


Oh wait...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Oxidation is unhealthy. Therefore we do not breathe.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

We shall become plants.  All we need now is carbon dioxide...


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Well I guess aliens really have no need to exchange O2 and CO2 in space


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

I win whoop


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

c: - a plant


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

I will never stop talking about how great Giratina is

E V E R


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Same for me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

*Breaking News:*

Popular Animal Crossing forum, The Bell Tree, has been confirmed to have members actively worshipping the "Poke Man" "Giratina". Now parents must ask an important question: Are video games causing Devil worship?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> *Breaking News:*
> 
> Popular Animal Crossing forum, The Bell Tree, has been confirmed to have members actively worshipping the "Poke Man" "Giratina". Now parents must ask an important question: Are video games causing Devil worship?




LOL, this made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> *Breaking News:*
> 
> Popular Animal Crossing forum, The Bell Tree, has been confirmed to have members actively worshipping the "Poke Man" "Giratina". Now parents must ask an important question: Are video games causing Devil worship?



this was great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

#cantstopwontstop


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 10, 2018)

This reminds me of this video...

THIS IS AN ACTUAL NEWS REPORT


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

_maybe they like relaxing games//nonviolent games//simulation games//social games//any combination of the aforementioned options_

MAYBE THEY WANTED VIRTUAL FRIENDS


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

That doesn’t even look like Animal Crossing at first glance for some reason... lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 10, 2018)

Well it's City Folk, and we're all probably accustomed to New Leaf graphics.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

NL was a true glow up (i hate me for saying that okay bye time to delete my acc ;w\\ )


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 10, 2018)

RIP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

So like is Tortimer really a pedo or something lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinycomet said:


> NL was a true glow up (i hate me for saying that okay bye time to delete my acc ;w\\ )



Im dead


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 10, 2018)

Tortimer is actually a man in California, don't you dare question it.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Im dead



same, bye


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I T D O E S N T A F F E C T G I R A T I N A


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

o.o it's been almost 24h with supermario as the winner


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 11, 2018)

And it's been almost 4 minutes with Tiny as winner.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

and a solid one minute with maple as the winner. good job c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations on your huge victory.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 11, 2018)

And to yours as well.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you, I clearly worked hard for it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

*throws tinycomet off the throne*

“This is Kanto!!”


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

why throw people when you can throw confetti?!

_no, this is patrick_ (ah jk okay byeeee)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2018)

Gible gible gible gible gible


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 11, 2018)

oop


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

Peanut butter is a blessing


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

ramen noodles though ;w;


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

YO, WHAT’S UP?!


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

firmly grasp it


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

*and then get knocked off the throne*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 12, 2018)

Firmly grasp it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

I’LL FIRMLY GRASP IT


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

I will win this game


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 12, 2018)

_will you? o:_


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

aloha


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 12, 2018)

hello! c:


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

(^o^)/


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

“Go, Graveler!  You know what must be done.”

*graveler with band on head nods and turns forward, using explosion*


“NO!  That blast was meant for EvilPika123...”


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

_how many graveler's do you have o:

just kidding (also hello!)_


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

(っ^▿^)  *:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## oneandonlyralph (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

“Go, Graveler!

USE EXPLOSION!”


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2018)

Last Person to Post Wins is dead. Let's face it.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 15, 2018)

^^

that's a great new icon you have there


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> ^^
> 
> that's a great new icon you have there



Thanks. It's supposed to animate but I think this particular image is cursed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh of course the one working gif on the entire planet has to be the tiniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 15, 2018)

eep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2018)

Oof


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

You cannot win, you have no username!  (Lol)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Bananas


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

No, I was winning D:


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

OOF


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

OOF


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 2, 2018)

ofo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Alfalfa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Giratina shant be beaten


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

I counter with my mechanized, reversed Forme Giratina!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

Let's see how long I am a winner for.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Not anymore!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

OOF


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

Throne reclaimed!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm back


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 3, 2018)

A temporary victory for me... (won't last long tho)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

*knocks poster I haven’t seen before off throne*


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for knocking people off thrones.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> Banned for knocking people off thrones.




Wrong thread, lmao.


Yes, I’m winning again.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Wrong thread, lmao.
> 
> 
> Yes, I’m winning again.



Yay you're winning! Oops my bad..


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2018)

I guess that's bad for him.. And you, now


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

And for you as well.  


Speaking of this game, where is Silver?  He hasn’t posted in this thread in awhile.  Lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFF


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

Oof? As in your losing? Just like that meme is dying?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

The OOFS will rise!!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

NEVER!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Woooooooooomy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2018)

Go easy on me, I haven't played in a while.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

*annihilates him immediately*


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Wat Tambor


*waits for someone to figure out who that is*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Pikachuuuuuuuu


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Yo!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'll just park my post here and get something to eat....


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

*anger* Pika...CHUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 5, 2018)

Nopety nope nope nope


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Yupety yup yup yup


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Nyeh heh heh!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Woo hoo hoo!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 5, 2018)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

HAR HAR HAR


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

HEE HEE HEE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

HOO HOO HOO


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Hullabaloo ...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 5, 2018)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Beep.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 5, 2018)

I shall not let you defeat me!


----------



## thatonemayor (Jul 5, 2018)

/stumbles into the thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

*also stumbles into the thread*


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2018)

Let's see how long I can hold it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Not anymore


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

Just checking who is winning.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2018)

Me!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Woooooo


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

Heh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Heh heh heh...


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

NYEH HEH HEH HEH


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

BAH HAH HAH HAH HAH!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

KAAAME HAAAME HAAAAAA!!


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

AND HERE COMES A GIANT FIST


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

*blocks everything*


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

well what are you going to do about it? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Lolllllllllllllllll


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

Wait.. Did you know that life isn't hard?





























WHEN YOU GOT A LIBRARY CARD


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 6, 2018)

teeny tiny greetings from a winner


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

You call yourself a winner?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Winner winner... chicken dinner!  Hahaha!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for keeping the throne warm!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

You’re welcome!

*kicks off again*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

YOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 7, 2018)

;P


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

Not on my watch


----------



## neoratz (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Chiiba (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey, I won! I can't wait to receive the prize! (...Which is the title of "loser", because I'm only going to have my winner status for a split second before I lose. Oh frabjous day.)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 7, 2018)

You'll get the prize soon!!!


----------



## Chiiba (Jul 7, 2018)

Called it! But now I've lost it. (...But I predict that in a few minutes I'll be a loser again. Oh wait, I already am, so... Uh...)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 7, 2018)

Yolo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Sup tos!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2018)

No.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

hi hi hi hi


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2018)

no no no no


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

hehehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

he. I forgot i sent 4 lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 7, 2018)

Free parking


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

Nahhhhhhh sorry


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 7, 2018)

Whoops, I slipped and fell into this thread


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

When I fall it's usually on my face and isn't as interesting or fun as this thread ):


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m back to claim the throne


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

not for long


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes for long.


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

Oof rip in pepperoni


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2018)

Come now, you must all be bored of this thread, go away and relax!


----------



## kkisland (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh no no! You first!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 8, 2018)

After you!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m.... baaaaaackkk


----------



## Ginger42 (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m gonna claim the throne


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Ginger42 (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Glitch, cannot see post.


No.


----------



## Ginger42 (Jul 8, 2018)

I can see the post and it is still a yes.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

While you two debate, this seat is quite comfy!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

*takes it* that it is


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

*telekinetically moves ya* Thanks for warming it up!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

*shoves off and takes seat*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

The throne wants me!!!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Or does it?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

How about I show you my moves and I win this thread?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Nah..


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

hehehehe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

p00op


----------



## Haskell (Jul 9, 2018)

/wins


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

Your Switch friend code indicates how many times you've won total.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

^this is not the troll the person above thread lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

It can if I want it to be!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

*shoves off throne*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

no hi u


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

ik you zoomed in your screen to read this


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

It's not that difficult to read.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Well READ THIS

IM-A De WINNER


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

HAHA READ DIS!! IN DA FACE!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Unnecessary big text is unnecessary


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

No, it is absolutely required.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

YASS I'm with maplesilver! DAB ON THEM HATERS!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

You're all getting it wrong! Comic sans is the hidden strat to winning!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

*We all know bold is the best.  Because of Doritos.*


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Wszyscy jesteście głupcami! JESTEM ZWYCIĘZCĄ !!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 10, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> You're all getting it wrong! Comic sans is the hidden strat to winning!



I pioneered that strat long before you joined.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

YOINK


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

ZOINKS!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

JEENKEES!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

ABRA...

KADABRA...

ALAKAZAM!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

*uses shadow ball*


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeg ser mange tapere rundt her.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2018)

I believe using very small fonts is much better. I win for now I guess....


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

YIKES


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

NONONONO...


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

YESYESYESYES...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

WAFFLEZWAFFLEZWAFFLEZWAFFLEZ...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Now I want waffles.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

HAMSHAMSHAMSHAMS...


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

*WHO DARE USE "Z"S INSTEAD OF "S"S*

Dang I was ninja'd..

Um...

STEAMED HAMS


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

STEAMEDHAMS
STEAMEDHAMS
STEAMEDHAMS
STEAMEDHAMS


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Baked hams!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Baked hams!




:O AN ATROCITY!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

CHALMERS: Well, Seymour, I made it... despite your directions.
SKINNER: Ah, Superintendent Chalmers! Welcome! I hope you're prepared for an unforgettable luncheon!
CHALMERS: Uhh...
SKINNER: [gasp] Oh egads, my roast is ruined! But what if... I were to purchase fast food and disguise it as my own cooking? [to himself] Oh ho ho ho ho... delightfully devilish, Seymour!
CHALMERS: Uh-
[cue song]
Skinner with his crazy explanations,
The superintendent's gonna need his medication,
When he hears Skinner's lame exaggerations,
There'll be trouble in town tonight!
[end of song]
CHALMERS: Seymour!
SKINNER: Superintendent, I was just, uh... just stretching my calves on the windowsill. Isometric exercise! Care to join me?
CHALMERS: Why is there smoke coming out of your oven, Seymour?
SKINNER: Uhh... no! That isn't smoke. It's steam. Steam from the steamed clams we're having! Mmm... steamed clams! [beat] Ooh...
[a few moments later]
SKINNER: Superintendent, I hope you're ready for mouthwatering hamburgers!
CHALMERS: I thought we were having steamed clams.
SKINNER: D'oh, no. I said steamed hams! That's what I call hamburgers!
CHALMERS: You call hamburgers "steamed hams?"
SKINNER: Yes. It's a regional dialect!
CHALMERS: Uh-huh... uh, what region?
SKINNER: Uhh... upstate New York?
CHALMERS: Really? Well, I'm from Utica, and I've never heard anyone use the phrase "steamed hams."
SKINNER: Oh, not in Utica, no. It's an Albany expression.
CHALMERS: I see. [beat] You know, these hamburgers are quite similar to the ones they have at Krusty Burger.
SKINNER: Oh ho ho ho... no, patented Skinner burgers. Old family recipe.
CHALMERS: For steamed hams?
SKINNER: Yes.
CHALMERS: Yeah, so you call them "steamed hams" despite the fact they are obviously grilled.
SKINNER: Ye- hey- you know, the- one thing I should- excuse me for one second.
CHALMERS: Of course.
SKINNER: [YAWN] Well, that was wonderful. A good time was had by all, I'm pooped.
CHALMERS: Yes, I should be- Good Lord, what is happening in there!?
SKINNER: Aurora borealis?
CHALMERS: Uh- aurora borealis!? At this time of year, at this time of day, in this part of the country, localized entirely within your kitchen!?
SKINNER: Yes!
CHALMERS: May I see it?
SKINNER: No.
SKINNER'S MOTHER: Seymour, the house is on fire!
SKINNER: No, mother—it's just the northern lights!
CHALMERS: Well, Seymour, you are an odd fellow, but I must say... you steam a good ham.
SKINNER'S MOTHER: Help! Help!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

I didn't really read the post above me cause my charging is heck low XD


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Nobody cares


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

This summer.... you will.... CARE.  CAREBEARS the movie.


Meh, not really.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Yea


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hmm.... What should I say here....


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 12, 2018)

Woo!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

Ваша победа является временной.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 12, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Hmm.... What should I say here....



Thats what i always think when posting here..


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

He fell on a bagel


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

She fell on a donut

Looks like I win yet again


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

She fell on a donut

Looks like I win yet again


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

Darn double posting


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> He fell on a bagel



Still my favorite quote ever


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

You ninja'd me but OK


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

I WIN!MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

She fell on his bagel


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

*He cried on my bagel*


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 12, 2018)

bag L


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

BAY GULLS

BAE GOALS

BAGELS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

BAEG ULLZZZZ


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

BADAFAFAGULISSSZZZZ


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2018)

boo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

WINNER
WINNER
CHICKEN
DINNER


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

pubg>fortnite


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2018)

Tf2 is top notch high quality crap xDDD 

Also why am I up it's 5am rip


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

RAIN DROP
DROP TOP
IM WINNING THIS, IM THE TOP TOP!


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Jul 13, 2018)

in it to win it


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

You ruined my rap ;-;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2018)

Please, someone, close this thread so I can win already (but then we wouldn't have fun anymore).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2018)

poop or scoop this thread?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> poop or scoop this thread?




This thread = poop.  Lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Dang double post!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Double posting won't improve your chances of winning.


----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 13, 2018)

Posting on Friday 13th unlucky for some, lucky for me maybe....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2018)

But perseverance will!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Nope, still lost.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2018)

Three posts at the same time? That's new. I win! For less than a minute...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Twas a good 9 minutes for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Double posting won't improve your chances of winning.




It wasn’t like I was doing that on purpose.  Lmao.  If I thought I could win by double posting, I would be triple, even quadruple posting by now.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

CASH ME OUSIDE, HOW BOUT DAH?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh gosh no.... <.<


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2018)

yeet


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2018)

Kiwi


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

OBI SHAUN KENOBI OF THE DEAD...


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Poob


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

ድል ​​ላግኝ ነኝ!


----------



## neoratz (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Wwwwwwwwwwwannnnnnn!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2018)

neoratz said:


> View attachment 218478



yes since we still have the egg thing left lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## wizard (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow I win!!

You?re all losers. For now.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

ENGLISH PLZ!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

?Goodnight, insect.?


----------



## neoratz (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Atlantic (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2018)

Behold


----------



## milkyi (Jul 15, 2018)

i used to be the queen of this thread haha


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

NOT ANYMORE!!!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 15, 2018)

im the 2nd top poster so yes i still am


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Check again.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Woooooo


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Boo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

booooo


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Woah you scared me!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Me scared, you woah!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2018)

*magically appears on this thread*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

*magically kicks you out* lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

MAGIK


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2018)

*Magically reappears again*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

MAGYK series...


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 16, 2018)

whoops im winning now


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Ikr


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Late late late late late late... Late late late night with Elmo.


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello! I'm here to take the win now!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's your win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

I’m imagining Elmo as a late night talk show host now.... lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

THIS...NEED...TO...HAPPEN...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

HAPPEN

TO

WIN


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

BRUHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

WHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi everyone


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

WHAAAAAAAA?  BRUHHHHHHH?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

BRUHHHH YA KIDDIN MEH???


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

THAT’S WICKEDDDDDDDD


----------



## milkyi (Jul 17, 2018)

!! monokuma !!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2018)

That you're going to lose.

The end.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

And now I win!


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 17, 2018)

but now i win )


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Jul 17, 2018)

i came back from the grave just to lose.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

And now back you go


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

You can go with him!


----------



## sigh (Jul 18, 2018)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

Loser loser island cruiser


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks like I win!... A ticket to losing!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Here you go!  Here’s your ticket!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 18, 2018)

And here's your ticket too!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

*jumps back on the winner’s cruise ship*


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 18, 2018)

Not so fast!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

LOL!

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

PANDA.....SCRRRRA!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

PANDA

ICE BEAR

GRIZZZZZZZLYYYYY!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

WE BARE BEARS... O3O


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

BEARS BEAR US


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## amazonevan19 (Jul 18, 2018)

meep


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

THE TROPHY IS MINE


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2018)

So you say!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

HISSSSSSSSSS (XD)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2018)

I reclaim the throne!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Mine now


----------



## Twikster (Jul 18, 2018)

*YEET*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

MINE NOW


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm back baby


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Back from the... PAST


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Hah! Where do you come from? The Jurassic period? Because I'm still here


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

BACK FROM THE PAST... one hour ago


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Interesting....


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Now to go one hour into the future...


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

I did already and...


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Jul 18, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> You can go with him!



I AM NOT... A   B O Y


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

I’ve arrived.  Just a couple minutes off schedule, but other than that this time machine works well.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Um..... Ello dere i have returned for my crown


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Ey what're ya doin in my seat you peasant


----------



## milkyi (Jul 19, 2018)

uwu


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Why hello there. Thank you for dusting my crown.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 19, 2018)

owo


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

:3


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2018)

This throne looks comfy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

NO IT AINT


----------



## milkyi (Jul 19, 2018)

uwu !!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

ScREaM


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

OUO


----------



## sigh (Jul 19, 2018)

you're not winning today pokeclasher


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2018)

And it looks like you won't either!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Neither will you.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Launch yourself into space, there's a new winner!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah, and it’s me!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Ninga. 1v1 on minecraft (jk)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

AND IT’S ME!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

She shoots....

SHE'S WINNER


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

BUT NOT ANYMORE...


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

OH YES SHE IS


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

IT’S A ME, A MARIO, I GOT IT!  WAHA!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

stop said:


> you're not winning today pokeclasher


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Your not winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

ONLY MARIO COUNTS


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Luigi is #1


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> ONLY MARIO COUNTS





KindredSpirit said:


> Luigi is #1



I beg to differ

Obviously waluigi is the best


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

WE HAVE A 1V1V1, and what's this?!

LUIGI!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

MAR-I-O


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Mama weegee


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

OI! LENNY! YOU WERE HELPING THE SQUASH ARMY BEAT THE CABBAGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigh (Jul 19, 2018)

causally slides this comment on in here


----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

No one ever wins. Life is a wicked game that's not worth playing.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

Raskell said:


> No one ever wins. Life is a wicked game that's not worth playing.



Says the one who's losing rn. You got a point!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi


----------



## SweetlySpicy (Jul 19, 2018)

I love how this is still going since 2015 wowzers


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

And now it’s going to keep going!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi again


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 20, 2018)

Bye again


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2018)

You may all take your leave, you  all deserve a nice break!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

All of you guys have to leave this thread because I'm not giving up without a fight!


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey yall


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm not leaving.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2018)

)))


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

HEYYYY


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Yo yo yo!  TEAM SKULL IN DA HOUSE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

Team magma is better

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> All of you guys have to leave this thread because I'm not giving up without a fight!



Make me leave boi


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

I AM THE WINNER MUAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Now I am again!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

I am undefeatable!


----------



## SirSean (Jul 20, 2018)

Ello


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Suuuuuuuuuup


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 20, 2018)

Wanna see sumethung cute while I beat u?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2018)

All of you, cease your meddling or I'll send you to the gulag!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

What is the gulag?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 20, 2018)

Idk. All I know is that I'm winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

And now I am again


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

What was that?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2018)

Ha


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

Lololol


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2018)

...


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

HeLlO eVeRyBoDy


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi!! How are ya??


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

I’m here to take the throne!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi sister


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

I?m not a sister, I?m a brother!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2018)

And I'm not related to any of you! I'm inheriting the win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

No, the win is mine!


----------



## dimicrow (Jul 21, 2018)

heck no boi


----------



## SirSean (Jul 21, 2018)

I got this


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

And now you don’t!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

'Cause I do!


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)

i don't think so B)


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 21, 2018)

This seems counterproductive but I am here to win.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

Woohoo just reached 1000 posts!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2018)

Boom


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Bamboozled!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi shistar


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Nooooooooooo...


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi sissssssssstah!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry to interrupt your greetings but I just want to win now.

Out you go now!

*Sweeps you away with a broom*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

*comes back in a swarm like bees*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

*uses bee killer fume thingy whatever*


----------



## sigh (Jul 22, 2018)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

*comes back as a ghost of a swarm of bees*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

I win yay


----------



## sigh (Jul 22, 2018)

not on my watch


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

*takes your watch*


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)

stealing watches are we?
i'm calling the gotdang police.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 23, 2018)

scoot scoot


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Brother


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 23, 2018)

[SIZE] MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH[/SIZE]


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Get outta my way! I'm using this starman theme to keep me invincible and win! (And to make you go insane as well!)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

What the? Double post? That means I win again!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for winning twice.


----------



## sigh (Jul 23, 2018)

pushes Pokeclasher out of the way, hELLO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

What are u doin on my turf boy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magpiecrossing said:


> [SIZE] MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH[/SIZE]



10/10 coding there, ya really done it this time


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

Cornswogglers, be damned! None of ye shall seize the day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I just did


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Sulky said:


> pushes Pokeclasher out of the way, hELLO


----------



## sigh (Jul 23, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> View attachment 218751


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Sulky said:


> View attachment 218759


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

AYE AYE CAPTAIN! YOU WALK THE PLANK!


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 23, 2018)

Nah u walk it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

You know what? you walk the plank with me! Were in this together!

*pushes you off the plank first, stays on the ship*


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 23, 2018)

*holds on to edge and pulls your foot making you fall* not so fast!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

*quickly grabs the edge of the plank and I vigorously shake my leg to make you lose grip* trying to test my reflex skills huh?


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 23, 2018)

*literal tsunami killing everyone on board*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

*uses mipha's grace* Now how do I get home...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm here

Where's my pizza


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's your pizza! WITH PINEAPPLES.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

So an Oompa Loompa and an Ewok walk into a bar, and out comes a Chumpa Wumpa, and I’m thinking to myself, what the heck?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm shooketh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

SHOOKETH


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

shooketh. Yay...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Htekoohs!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha NO


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

YES, I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pfft. I win. NO CONTEST.


----------



## sigh (Jul 23, 2018)

i beg to differ


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Pooooooooooooooop


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

I have resurfaced for the win!  Attack them, my starfish army!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

HI sisterBROTHER!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Strutting in New YORRRRRRRRRRKkkkkkkk


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

HELLO THIS IS THE WINNER! IS YOU OK? IS YOU GOOD? CAUSE I WANTED TO KNOW!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

HEY YOUTUBE WELCOME TO MY TUTORIAL FOR FREE OBC ON ROBLOX

P.S. I win


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

You wish u thot


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

I highly doubt that your buttocks is no longer on your body.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

oof


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

_Banned for not winning, unlike me._


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for underlining your text.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for denying the underline.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

woah we are changing this thread


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

_I'll change your butt into a rock m'boi_


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2018)

Back in here again


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

*GET OUT*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for trying to change this thread into the ban thread.


----------



## sigh (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 25, 2018)

Yukumo Eggs
Tanzia Chips
Mosswine Jerry

And the ever so "not famous" Sgt.Groove
Also known as the "Chocolate Banana" in MHXX and MHGen


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

I SMELL LIKE BEEF
I SMELL LIKE BEEF
I SMELL LIKE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

I SMELL LIKE VICTORY


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

#1 VICTORY ROYALE


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

I WIN, I WIN


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

NO CONGRATULATIONS ARE NECESSARY, MY FRIEND.  JUST DON’T POST AND LET ME WIN, K?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh Ok!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Sweeeeeeeet, sweeeeeeet, sweet victory, yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

YAY, NOW I WIN!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

YAY CONGRATULATIONS SPIKE SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

*sidelines you in a balloon battle*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

I want to win, like no one ever did....


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

To win is my real test, to win is to win...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'll just casually stroll into this thread now.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

VICTORY, GOTTA WIN EM ALL


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

To win!  Got to win them all!  You know it’s better when I win!  You win, and then I win, we alllll win!  Gotta win them all!  Gotta win them all!  Gotta win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

CAN WE JUST STOP USING SIZE 7 PLEASE?!?!?!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Well someone ripped off an original anthem


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

ok


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't get what you're saying but BACK OFF!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

why? You hate big things? Lmao


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

No. XD But can we get back to kicking each other's bum please?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

It’s whisper time in the looney house, folks!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

*kicks bum* Ok! XD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

*kicks your bums quietly*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

*kicks myself in the bum*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

*kicks my bum quietly*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

HEY! Don't copy me!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok spike is the whisper 
I'm the louder?
And shellzilla um.. the one who kicks his/her own bums? Lmao how? TEACH ME!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

teach me, sensei


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

England is my city (only if you know the reference)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Just kick your leg backwards. That's the art to kicking your own bum. I'm a he by the way.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

THANKS TEEEEEAAACHER!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Teacher! Just wanted to let you know that you're the best teacher!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

woo, go teacher!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

So, does that mean I win?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

No, I do.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Come here for a second. *kicks your bum*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

No, I will win now.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

why are we whisperING


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

I like to whisper in order to win.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

*hmmm*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

this whisper reminds me of a teen titans Go episode


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

screw that show I shall burn it at the STAKE


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

IM WITH YOU!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm lost. Can you help me?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Shut up

Cuz I said
_Young man, thwre sns frgnreiugh_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

_I’m back..._


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

*LEAVE*

now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

_No_


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

STOP THIS MADNESS!


----------



## neoratz (Jul 25, 2018)

i forgot we could have wacky text


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

_Cannot see me, cannot read me_


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

_It's called highlighting biggggie boyyy_


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm back in the hunt for victory. LET'S DO THIS


----------



## sigh (Jul 26, 2018)

boop


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

✓✓✓✓✓


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

I bid you the same question.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

*DA DA D A D AA A D A  D A A D A  DAADSADA
DSADSADASDFFDSDFSDDSA SFN RHFRGBD*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


>


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Rainbows


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2018)

Ring ring


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

I hit em with my Z I N G Z I N G


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2018)

Back off


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

This biggga say dat "cough cough"


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m back, I’m back, I’m back to win again!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

SHUT YOUR MOUTH YOUNG _MAN_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

You’re probably younger than me, lmao


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

*YOU* _ARE_ STILL *YOUNG*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

_Time for whispering again..._


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Why


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

_because life_


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Screw you, man.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

_language, boi_


----------



## sigh (Jul 26, 2018)

does anyone hear that? the sound of me winning??


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

_must be quiet, in order to win..._


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Sulky said:


> does anyone hear that? the sound of me winning??



Yup I can hear that sound fading


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

Buncha hob knockers.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

True dat


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2018)

Heh


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

Yarg!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Walmart


----------



## sigh (Jul 26, 2018)

hi pokeclasher

does anyone_ smell_ that? it is the scent of me winning


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

_wRInKle_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

_nobody can find me, so therefore I win..._


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Sulky said:


> hi pokeclasher
> 
> does anyone_ smell_ that? it is the scent of me winning



Hmm I can't smell it.. maybe it's odourless


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

...!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 27, 2018)

hmph


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

The lamb was baby sheep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh hello there! Welcome to the losing channel!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

Time to change it.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't like turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

begone thot ^


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2018)

Baii


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Your signature is satisfying  @Nicole


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2018)

I do my best to please


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Loving the sig.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Bop


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'll bop you back to where you came from.


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jul 28, 2018)

*boop*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Are those timbits? Gimme that (You can keep the dog though)!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Brrrrrrrr euuu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm sorry, are you cold? It seems like just wearing a sweater isn't helping you much. Here's your jacket to losing!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm sorry, are you cold? It seems like just wearing a sweater isn't helping you much. Here's your jacket to losing!



IT WAS A CARDI B REFERENCE OML XD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Bebop


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh cool, your signature is finally here!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Bebop



I like this spike more! He looks sexy and btw cool signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I like this spike more! He looks sexy and btw cool signature.




Haha, thanks.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh my gosh Spike, why am I not noticing your changes?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

?^?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> I'll bop you back to where you came from.



Haha I love this


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> I'll bop you back to where you came from.




This is golden.  11/10.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

I like your new avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

THE BOP IS REAL


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Bop is real?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Beep bop?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm winning dis game


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Okay good luck


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh gosh, now I’m thinking of Kidz Bop.  >.>


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

kidz bop is so cursed.


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

I am cursed, I always win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

And now I win!


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

now /i/ win. B)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

What's with that B) you always use? @Mayor Raptor


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> What's with that B) you always use? @Mayor Raptor



I think it's meant to be a face


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> I think it's meant to be a face



Oh ok then B)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

...


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

''


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

...!


----------



## Flare (Jul 29, 2018)

Did you guys bismuth me?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

also p00p


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Eww you pooped?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 29, 2018)

Sin


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Sally Ben, sally ben *weird magic noises* I win


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

*yawn*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Win I shall!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry but, I beg to differ.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

I shall win by posting in the early morning.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I shall win by posting in the early morning.



Mornin' fam!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2018)

Good morning to you! How's it going?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't know about them but I'm doing fine(save for the insomnia)!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2018)

Maybe take Zzzquil? I don't know really.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

I win again


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

OvO


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> OvO




I’m going to clash your Pokes.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

And I'm going to poke you


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

Not if I poke you first.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

Not so fast, Mr Spike!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

Poke is here to clash y'all.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

No, not the clashing!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2018)

Back again


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

OvO this face reminds me of momo lmao


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2018)

Go clash somewhere else


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Trollololololol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2018)

Blaargh!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Kake


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Mine!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

I’m winning now muhahahahahahah


----------



## sigh (Jul 31, 2018)

sorry to rain on your parade Hyrule_Crossing, but i'm stealing your win


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Nuh uh. Not happening!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Noooooo, I was winning!


----------



## sigh (Aug 1, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Ew, what is that smell? Oh, it’s the smell of me winning and you losing!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 1, 2018)

Sorry to let you down


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

good morning starshine, the earth says hello


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Aug 1, 2018)

Arise


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2018)

0o0


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 1, 2018)

hI


----------



## Dormire (Aug 1, 2018)

BOTTOM TEXT


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 1, 2018)

Bye


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

I win again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

Well EXCUUUUUUUUUSE me Spike!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah, excuse me.  I win!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

After a long nights rest, it’s time for me to take my win back!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

And now you will hand it to me.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah sorry, Gonna have to uh. Take that from you. Thanks!


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

_Hyrule crossing your foolishness forces me to sing
I shall take your throne and your millenium ring_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> _Hyrule crossing your foolishness forces me to sing
> I shall take your throne and your millenium ring_




Lmao, that’s right.  Get Hyrule_Crossing while I win.


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 1, 2018)

: - - - - - - - )


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

My win!  MINE!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't think so


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 2, 2018)

oh noes, my throne! oh wait! I’m getting closer! i found it! Take that!


----------



## Hayze (Aug 2, 2018)

looks like u lost it


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

And now you have!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Nah, I'm a much better candidate!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2018)

What makes you so special?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

*bump*

Come at me!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 2, 2018)

I IS BACK


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaand you're gone.


----------



## sigh (Aug 2, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Out of me way, Sulky!  Har har har (Mr. Krabs voice)!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 2, 2018)

*draws sword*

Y?all better run!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh no, the master sword


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry but that master sword is fake! Prepare to get butchered by my master torch! (bonus points if you played Breath of the Wild)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

We got a fight night in the bright light tonight, ladies and gentle kites!  The master sword versus the master torch!  Who will win?  Place your bets right now.  Bets starting at 100k bells, do I hear 200k bells?!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Shellzilla doppelganger*

Ooh! Ooh! I bet a million bells on that wafflehangar!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

We’ve got a million bells on the wafflehangar, going once, going twice, and now to see how it plays out!

...

And the wafflehangar lost!  I’ll be taking your money and the win.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

I would take 1million and 1 bells for that waffle hanger!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 3, 2018)

Friday August 3rd, 2018


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

I, don’t get it but hey atleast I win now


----------



## sigh (Aug 3, 2018)

no u don't


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 3, 2018)

No one will know, right?


----------



## sigh (Aug 3, 2018)

invisible text


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 3, 2018)

it's effective


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 3, 2018)

I can see what you guys are trying to do!





That's pretty clever actually.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

I win again!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

I celebrate my victory w/ a shot of vodka!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

I floof my wings and boop your wins.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

Dream on


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Ummmmm can i win?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

No.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Why can't I?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Cause it’s mine


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

But why?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

mine


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine now. And cause last to post wins!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Mine now hyrulian


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh I didn’t even notice, you have bones too! And sorry gonna take that from you.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

I actually don't but he is my dreamie 

I did have him but moved away


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

If I ever start hating him or if I accidentally find him in boxes after not playing for a while or by I TT mishap maybe I will give him to you lol


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Yay but one thing....................


I am the captain now whoever posts last is the captain now lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

*takes captains hat* thanks! Mine now.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

I am the captain now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> I am the captain now.



No, I am!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

No now me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

*swings down on a rope* I stole your hat! I’m the captain!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Becomes invisible I am now


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

*throws paint on OctoLiam*

There you are! Oh and, I will take your hat now.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Uses exslosher to cover in ink so he can't see

MINE


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

You can keep that hat, but it won’t stop me from winning!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

aright but sadly I am the captain still


----------



## sigh (Aug 4, 2018)

i win


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

NO I WIN


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> NO I WIN



No

*I WIN*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

To bad, bud. It’s mine now


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> To bad, bud. It’s mine now



You ninja'd me so now _I_ win


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

WINNING IS MY SPECIALTY


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

Double ninja'd so I win now


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Nah dud


----------



## sigh (Aug 4, 2018)

losersayswhat?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Wha—- not getting me!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

ok but i am the winner


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

No me


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

i am the captain now also the winner.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

*steals hat* me!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

But my hat *Cries*


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

I thought we've already been through this


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 4, 2018)

babababadum


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

Nicole takes the lead


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2018)

❤O❤


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Alright, give me my throne back, Pokeclasher.  Thank you


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't get too comfy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2018)

Neither should you.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Me


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

No, me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2018)

It's me guys. No question.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m questioning it!  You better believe I’m questioning it!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

eeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Me now


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Hayze (Aug 4, 2018)

see you space cowboy...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Adios, amigo


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

And now I’m back!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

And now you're defeated


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

And now YOU’RE defeated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

GUESS AGAIN THOT


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

BEGONE... CEO of Thot, Inc!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Thot bgone


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

I will take your master sword and give it to Ganondorf.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

WHY!!!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

You yo do we will all be dead! You wouldn’t want to..l


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2018)

Back....back again


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

And now I win


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2018)

No you don't


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

sorry y'all, i'm the final winner.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaaand, it's gone!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

And so are you.  Don’t make me give Ganondorf the master torch too.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2018)

I think you'll find that I should win


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2018)

Boop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Beebeebeep


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Bop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Ahoy matey


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Me nowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Fer that you'll walk the plank

*giggle*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2018)

*evil laugh*

ALL of you shall walk the plank!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, thanks.  I’ll take that win back now.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2018)

..


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2018)

Farewell


----------



## RandomPlayer (Aug 6, 2018)

What if I reply to someone? Still counts?
And if I quote someone? Who wins? Both?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2018)

RandomACNLplayer said:


> What if I reply to someone? Still counts?
> And if I quote someone? Who wins? Both?



I think we both win for now.....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

no....


----------



## DarkHorse (Aug 6, 2018)

hi

- - - Post Merge - - -

hi

- - - Post Merge - - -



RandomACNLplayer said:


> What if I reply to someone? Still counts?
> And if I quote someone? Who wins? Both?



idk are we both winning


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

i said no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2018)

I cannot believe this game is still running.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2018)

I cannot believe you were in my position


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

I cannot believe that weird, shape-shifting purple thing is in the right part of your signature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey it's a cool purple blob don't judge


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

I cannot believe the post glitch is acting up again (is this a “I cannot believe” thread now?  xD).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

No it's not


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Gimme the winnie.  D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

NEVER


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Usurped!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

O rly


----------



## Twikster (Aug 6, 2018)

_Yes_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

Eh, new avatar.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

Yo.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

Oi


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Hayze (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

It's mine


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

Mine again


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 7, 2018)

Its mine now


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 7, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> Its mine now



Are you sure about that


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2018)

Are YOU sure???


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2018)

Are both of you sure?!?!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2018)

ArE yOu SUrE ThAT yOU'rE SuRE??????


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2018)

*inhales deeply*

Yes.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't think so


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

I’m sure....ly going to win!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

Yah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

N a h


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

You’ll all eventually tire out and forget about the thread, and that’s when I’ll win and it’ll become necro’ed!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm a dark horse


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

And I’m a robot horse that destroys other horses.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey,, I want to be famous! For winning this thread!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

And I’ll be a winner for winning!


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 8, 2018)

Since when


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

You can't fool me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 8, 2018)

oh, now I know how you do this


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

congratulations, welcome to the weird and wonderful club....


The secret club.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi tho


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

Don't


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

I will


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 8, 2018)

Runforthecubeeeeeeee


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

The bird is mine!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

It's me again, folks!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s me


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 8, 2018)

*it's a me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2018)

Itsa me, Mario!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

And I’m a Luigi!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

No u aint


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 9, 2018)

I was just being Adele


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2018)

Behold


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 9, 2018)

Congrats! You have descovered the secret message! Now do your prize! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2018)

wi6srjxdhfbcv


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2018)

May I just casually stroll into this throne now, please?

I said PLEASE! Give it to me!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2018)

Please is not enough, i could say the equivalent..


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2018)

Lollipop lollipop oh lo-lolli lolli


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Give me that winnie.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2018)

I was made to win


----------



## uyumin (Aug 9, 2018)

hi


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

And I was.... win to made?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 9, 2018)

c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2018)

Yello. How are you doing today people? Are you giving up on winning?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

No, are you?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 10, 2018)

Is your win running?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2018)

W I G


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

W. I. N.


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2018)

I win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

Win I win, win I win, I think I’m really going to win.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

Given that this is a game of constant competition that's been going on for 3 years and doesn't show any signs of stopping, I'm afraid you'll never win


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm gonna use the lemon emote to burn your eyes and run away.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna use the lemon emote to burn your eyes and run away.




Like a solar flare from DBZ/DBS?  xD


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2018)

no go away with your creepy goats lol


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi c:


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

... hMmMmM


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Late Night Thots.  : ‘ )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Late Night Thots.  : ‘ )



Midday thots too


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Cannot forget your Early Morning Thots and Evening Thots as well.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Cannot forget your Early Morning Thots and Evening Thots as well.



Absolutely. I love my daily thots.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Okay, now let me win please.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

No


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 12, 2018)

no just no


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

Reeeeee


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2018)

barely winning


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes, i'm finally winning for a change!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Now I’M winning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2018)

What's that I smell? Oh, it's my pizza topped with winning!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> What's that I smell? Oh, it's my pizza topped with winning!



*steals pizza*


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2018)

[ _steals the stolen pizza_ ] tastes like victoryyyyy


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

Now it tastes like loss.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 12, 2018)

You all may as well give up. No way you can defeat me


----------



## Twikster (Aug 12, 2018)

how about now


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 13, 2018)

Back off peasants!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 13, 2018)

The proletariat shall rise up and knock you off your throne!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2018)

can you not?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes I can


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

ruining dreams be like


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Like be dreams ruining... dawg?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2018)

Beechees (imitating bhad bhabie)


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

Winner™


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 13, 2018)

Not anymore


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Anymore not!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 13, 2018)

No


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 13, 2018)

Nein


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 14, 2018)

Ten


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 14, 2018)

~(•w•)~


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Opposite face!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2018)

Effortlessly climbs Mt. Everest to dominate everyone.


----------



## sigh (Aug 14, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Effortlessly climbs Mt. Everest to dominate everyone.



that's impressive but i've been secretly piggybacking you the whole way


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Way whole the you piggybacking secretly been I’ve but impressive that’s!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry, I don’t speak italian


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Italian speak don’t I, sorry!

(Obi-Wan Kenobi voice for all of these)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 15, 2018)

OUO


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

Opposite face!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 15, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

Howdy doody channel nine...


----------



## elce (Aug 15, 2018)

hola


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

Aloha!  Or better yet, alola!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 16, 2018)

Oovoo javer


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

Javier knows voodoo!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 16, 2018)

I like hashtags because they look like waffles -Rosanna Pansino


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

Pansino Rosanna- waffles like look they because hashtags like I!


(Obi-Wan Kenobi voice)


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 16, 2018)

(insert random greeting here)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

(Here greeting random insert!)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 16, 2018)

Speigel Spike save to need we


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

Him just it's sure you?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

Muhahaha!!  Language my with all you infected I’ve!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

Ye curse!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2018)

Yellow flag. You can't overtake me to win this thread.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 16, 2018)

[Insert random comment here]


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

[here comment random insert!]


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 16, 2018)

You need better spelling, and better protection against people stealing your wins!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 17, 2018)

I win!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 17, 2018)

No me!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 17, 2018)

Not for long!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 17, 2018)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

no.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

YES!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2018)

All right! Shellzilla is in the house and I'm here to win!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Win to here I’m and house the in is Shellzilla!  Right all!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 17, 2018)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Yesssssss...


----------



## Flare (Aug 17, 2018)

abcedefghijklmnopqrstuvxyz


----------



## sigh (Aug 17, 2018)

boop


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Win to here I’m and house the in is Shellzilla!  Right all!



Uh, I think you just twisted my brain for a moment. XD

ANYWAYS, you can't see me!


----------



## Marte (Aug 17, 2018)

Goodnight peeps


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 17, 2018)

Moop


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2018)

Never


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

^v^


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

/pif


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Your wig is snatched


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

o no


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2018)

bye


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh ok bye


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

no bye
hi


----------



## sigh (Aug 19, 2018)

hello


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

HENLO


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2018)

See ya


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

PPPFT,


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm poppy


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

poppy I’m


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

?Backwards everything writing you are why


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2018)

GUESS WHO'S BACK!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

BACK WHO’S GUESS!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

FOO


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

OOF


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

FOO


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

OOF!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

!FOO


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 20, 2018)

My cat says hello!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Henlo


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 20, 2018)

She keeps running below my chair and mewing.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Sounds like she wants durgs(a.k.a. catnip).


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 20, 2018)

She was just licking the water off the bathroom floor....


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Must be tasty water *blech*.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 20, 2018)

I can see that this thread is about posting fun things
I got none


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Nor do I.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 20, 2018)

.I od roN


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

Nor do I.  


Wait a minute...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 20, 2018)

???huh


----------



## Cool Dude (Aug 20, 2018)

I always lose stuff, so don't expect me to hold this spot for long.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Indeedy!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Indeedy!



Music fan


----------



## Cool Dude (Aug 20, 2018)

*NO I SHALL WIN BECAUSE I NEVER WON ANYTHING BEFORE EXCEPT THE WEIRDEST PERSON AWARD FROM MY CEREAL BOX*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 20, 2018)

Cool Dude said:


> *NO I SHALL WIN BECAUSE I NEVER WON ANYTHING BEFORE EXCEPT THE WEIRDEST PERSON AWARD FROM MY CEREAL BOX*



Is that true and don't even try to play this game because the point is that no one never will win, its just a joke game. So that's why I'm saying random things that people are saying.


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 20, 2018)

Wowie, I guess im winning!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

You may all scurry along now, no reason to burden yourself w/ the throne.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Victory shall be MINE


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

MINE be shall victory!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

So long gey space cowboy!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Wdym by gey? Oof


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

Love dogs


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m not gonna lie, this is totally me when I’m STEALING ALL YOUR WINS YA BIMBO


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

(#^v^#)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Aug 22, 2018)

(ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

Opposite face!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Euwwww


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

Wwwwue


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Panda panda panda







Srrrrra


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

The ting goes IIIIIIIIIWIN


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 22, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> The ting goes IIIIIIIIIWIN



Go Hyrule crossing!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Alright, dropping the biggest meme yet.

YEAAHHH BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

BOIIIIIIIIII YEAHHHHHHHHHHH.  Yet meme biggest the dropping, alright!


----------



## Tri (Aug 22, 2018)

After 1,235 pages and activity since 2015 it's unlikely any of us will have the last word here : p

Who here's a professional thread killer?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Me


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

NO ME!!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Ahem, no me,


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

WHEN THERES TOO MUCH DRAMA AT SCHOOL, ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS, WALK AWAYAAYAYAY...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Shoves you out of the thread*

Can you not?!?!?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes I will


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

will I yes?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

Great more fighting


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

Fighting more great!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

I guess because its goof around fighting


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Fighting more great!



Spike Speigel exe has stopped working in this thread lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

His what!? xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2018)

Everyone_but_Shellzilla.exe has stopped working.


----------



## sigh (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

SAMPSONS?! I LOVE SAMPSONS!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

For some reason you can?t see the gif so just go here lol https://goo.gl/images/3CbEva


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

For some reason TBT lately HATTES me posted images by urls with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 code


----------



## sigh (Aug 23, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> SAMPSONS?! I LOVE SAMPSONS!


10/10 best anime


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Sulky said:


> 10/10 best anime



Whats about Cory in the house? Cory in the house is 111/10 best anime


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

WHAT ABOUT FAMILY GAL?! I LOVE THOSE!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Or Voltron Legendary Defender! 999999999999999999999999999/1 best anime!!







Yes I meant to do 1 and not 10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Or Dragon ball C !!!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

That’s not an anime!1!1!1


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

1!1!1!anime an not that’s!


----------



## sigh (Aug 23, 2018)

that's an anime not1!1!1!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

not anime!1!1!1 is that’s


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

what on earth is going on here, another silly fight? xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

xD fight silly another, here on going is earth on what?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

So this is what you do is copy what other people says.

Not very nice to do


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> So this is what you do is copy what other people says.
> 
> Not very nice to do



Spike Speigel exe has stopped working I repeat Spike Speigel exe has stopped working.


----------



## sigh (Aug 24, 2018)

aaaaa


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Popipopipopopipo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2018)

*Brings in a metal ball & chain*

Come at me!


----------



## sigh (Aug 24, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> *Brings in a metal ball & chain*
> 
> Come at me!



brings my fists and what little dignity i have left (ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Spike Speigel exe has stopped working I repeat Spike Speigel exe has stopped working.



okay


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2018)

Yee


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Wee


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Eew


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Stupid so I'm


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

You’re so stupid


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Haha GOTCHA LMAO


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

LMAO GOTCHA Haha


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> You’re so stupid



You're busted ooooooooooh


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Oooooooooh busted you’re


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> You’re so stupid



I'm saving it to show this to the person you made commitment with


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

with commitment made you person the to this show to it saving I’m


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

*Spike you're busted for sure now XD*

The history of the United States is what happened in the past in the United States, a country in North America. Native Americans have lived there for thousands of years. English people in 1607 went to the place now called Jamestown, Virginia. Other European settlers went to the colonies, mostly from England and later Great Britain. France, Spain, and the Netherlands also colonized North America. In 1775, a war between the thirteen colonies and Britain began, when the colonists were upset over changes in British policies. On July 4, 1776, rebel leaders made the United States Declaration of Independence. They won the Revolutionary War and started a new country. They signed the constitution in 1787 and the Bill of Rights in 1791. George Washington, who had led the war became its first president.

During the 19th century, the United States gained much more land in the West and began to become industrialized. In 1861, several states in the South left the United States to start a new country called the Confederate States of America. This caused the American Civil War. After the war, Immigration resumed. Some Americans became very rich in this Gilded Age and the country developed one of the largest economies in the world.

In the early 20th century, the United States became a world power, fighting in World War I and World War II. Between the wars, there was an economic boom called the Roaring Twenties when people became richer and a bust called the Great Depression when most were poorer. The Great Depression ended with World War II.

The United States and the Soviet Union entered the Cold War. This included wars in Korea and Vietnam. During this time, African-Americans, Chicanos, and women sought more rights. In the 1970s and 1980s, the United States started to make fewer things in factories. The country then went through the worst recession it had since the Great Depression. At the end of the 1980s the Cold War ended, helping the United States out of recession. The Middle East became more important in American foreign policy, especially after the September 11 attacks in 2001.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

2001 in attacks 11 September the after especially, policy foreign American in important more became East Middle The.  Recession of out States United the helping, ended War Cold the 1980s the of end the at.  Depression Great the since had it recession worst the through went then country the.  Factories in things fewer make to started States United the, 1980s and 1970s the in.  Rights more sought women and, Chicanos, Americans-African, time this during.  Vietnam and Korea in wars included this.  War Cold the entered Union Soviet the and States United The.

II War World with ended Depression Great The.  Poorer were most when Depression Great the called bust a and richer became people when Twenties Roaring the called boom economic an was there, wars the Between.  II War World and I War World in fighting, power world a became States United the, century 20th early the In.

World the in economies largest the of one developed country the and Age Gilded this in rich very became Americans Some.  Resumed Immigration, war the After.  War Civil American the caused This.  America of States Confederate the called country new a start to States United the left South the in states several, 1861 In.  Industrialized become to began and West the in land more much gained States United the, century 19th the During.

President first its became war the led had who, Washington George.  1791 in Rights of Bill the and 1787 in constitution the signed They.  Country new a started and War Revolutionary the won They.  Independence of Declaration States United the made leaders rebel, 1776, 4, July On.  Policies British in changes over upset were colonists the when, began Britain and colonies thirteen the between war a, 1775 In.  America North colonized also Netherlands the and, Spain, France.  Britain Great later and England from mostly, colonies the to went settlers European Other.  Virginia, Jamestown called now place the to went 1607 in people English.  Years of thousands for there lived have Americans Native.  America North in country a, States United the in past the in happened what is States United the of history The.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

I don’t understand, but atleast I win!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2018)

Wtf I thought my history class was over for the day??


----------



## salty- (Aug 25, 2018)

Education is never over, have some weird facts:

A well preserved 200 year old mummy of a Buddhist monk was found in Mongolia. Many other Buddhist monks claim he is not dead and is in fact in a deep meditation. Scientists are unsure of why the body is so well preserved, but they suspect it is because of the very cold weather.

Pandas are not bears, they are actually in the same family as raccoons. This is well known. But did you know that Mountain Hyraxes are heavily related to elephants? Look up a mountain hyrax and then stare at a elephant and proceed to wonder how that happened.

Diogenes was a homeless philospher, and was probably one of the best philosphers alive, when Diogenes heard Plato call a human a "featherless biped" he pretty much ran into Plato's school with a plucked chicken, claiming he was holding a "platonic man".


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 25, 2018)

Ummmmm no more history class GO HOME


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 25, 2018)

Once again


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Moine


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

@Spike oh my gawd xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

xD gawd my oh @Spike


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Fat am I


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 25, 2018)

Cue Weird Al's Fat music!


----------



## sigh (Aug 25, 2018)

this thread's a mess


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Your a mess. OOOOOHHHHH


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

OOOOOOHHHHHH.  Mess a your!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

A OOOOOOHHHHHH. your mess!


----------



## sigh (Aug 25, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Your a mess. OOOOOHHHHH


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

But there’s no plaid


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Vine school at drama much too there’s when


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Is it just me or is this thread spiraling out of control right now? XD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

XD Now right control of out spiraling thread this is or me just it is?


----------



## sigh (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Dumb soooooooooooooooooooo im


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Cheese and crackers! After I left for a little while, things have gone even more random!


----------



## LiamGG (Aug 26, 2018)

I WIN


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> XD Now right control of out spiraling thread this is or me just it is?



This is your SPIKE on TBT.... any questions?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 26, 2018)

...hm :/


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

That’s not a question! *slaps switch out of hands*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 26, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> That’s not a question! *slaps switch out of hands*



Its doesn't have to be a question silly everyone can say anything they like. This thread is about nothing besides who posts last.
But if you mean I'm talking about the Spike thing, because I'm not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Spike takes over this weird thread*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> Its doesn't have to be a question silly everyone can say anything they like. This thread is about nothing besides who posts last.
> But if you mean I'm talking about the Spike thing, because I'm not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh yeah? Well, then... butts!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2018)

yeet


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Bye Felicia


----------



## salty- (Aug 26, 2018)

Now this is the story about how my life got flipped turned upside down and I'd like to take a minute to just sit right there, and tell you the story of how I became prince of a town called Bel-air
IINNNNNN west philidelphia born and raised on a playground I spent most of my days, chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool shootin' some b-ball outside of the school, when a couple of guys up to no good started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared and said "you're moving in with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air"

I was going type the whole thing but I'm getting tired of flipping to the lyric tab


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Let's take a quick commercial break. THEN we'll fight for the last post.


----------



## sigh (Aug 26, 2018)

commercial's over,, hello this is your new host sulky


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Your fired. I’m your new host!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Host new your I’m.  Fired your!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Now your fired too!


----------



## salty- (Aug 26, 2018)

Step aside pupper, I'm the new host


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Aoops too much SALT on the host. Time for a new one! Me!


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 26, 2018)

Coolio.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Cool beans


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

I win. Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! it's ok if you think I'm annoying...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

I dont


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Bet you do now! I win! Mwahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## salty- (Aug 27, 2018)

I was tempted not to reply with this but I wasted my time poorly drawing my character's hat and hair onto it I might as well


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

l,mao


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Mwahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


what am I doing with my life?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHifyouseethiswhatareyoudoingwithyourlikeHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

"MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH-" OK, I'll stop...


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 27, 2018)

can I win please?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Nope!
MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Mitziland will rule the world.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

No. Duck hunt will get you if you join. Join the static army!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Huehahuehahahsha


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

My main in ssb4 is link but I like learning other characters


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

Characters other learning like I but link is ssb4 in main my


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Link characters I learning but ssb4 main is my other in


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 27, 2018)

Tell meh what TBT means please


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

MayorM&M said:


> Tell meh what TBT means please



The bell tin


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 27, 2018)

ok


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

MayorM&M said:


> Tell meh what TBT means please


The bell tree


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

T H E B E L L T I N


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

I shall win!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

You shall not


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

Just joining for the fun of it.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

BlackRoseArekku said:


> Just joining for the fun of it.



Welcome. Oh you lose HAHA


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Welcome. Oh you lose HAHA



U lose to


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

Hahaha! That's funny.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Funny but not anymore cause IM WINNING


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

I bet I can keep up.


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 28, 2018)

neat


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

Mayor-Zoella said:


> neat



Hello there.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

I shall win! &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 28, 2018)

BlackRoseArekku said:


> Hello there.



Henlo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

Here’s a photo of my dogs F I G H T I N G


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

F I G H T I N G dogs my of photo a here’s!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## salty- (Aug 28, 2018)

Hyrule on a scale of 1 to 10 how good are your puppers


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 28, 2018)

my life rn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

rn life my


----------



## salty- (Aug 28, 2018)

nr efil ym


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

salty- said:


> Hyrule on a scale of 1 to 10 how good are your puppers



8/10 they both like to bite you if you make them angers (not like put them down bad but they like chew on your hands or face) and the one whenever he’s outside he barks.. A LOT.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Heyo!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Close the thread!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

But it’s funnnn


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

But I wanna be that last person to possssttt


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Dream on


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

I won't. I will win!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

No you will not.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Pwease let me win &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

N O to NO NO NO!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

YES


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

NAAAAH


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

I give up.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2018)

HEEEEEEEEEEEY!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2018)

EEEEEEEEEEEEYB


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> But I wanna be that last person to possssttt



Not how it works


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 29, 2018)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2018)

I've got no brakes on my car! Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 29, 2018)

i have no perfect apples


----------



## sigh (Aug 29, 2018)

me ftw


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Mayor-Zoella said:


> i have no perfect apples



I do


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

OOf


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2018)

fOO


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)

OfO


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2018)

Lol this whole page is just emotes. I'm breaking that chain.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Lol this whole page is just emotes. I'm breaking that chain.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Opposite hearts


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

which is broken hearts


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Hearts broken is which


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey now you're an all-star


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

Star-all an you’re now hey


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 31, 2018)

*Try to scramble this, Spike!*


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hey now you're an all-star



Get yo game on heyyy


----------



## BenPlusAC (Aug 31, 2018)

EEEEEEEESAELP WON TI PHATS RRRRRRRRRRRRAOR


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 31, 2018)

I like cheese


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 1, 2018)

BenPlusAC said:


> EEEEEEEESAELP WON TI PHATS RRRRRRRRRRRRAOR



ROARRRRRRRRRRRRR STAHP IT NOW PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------



## Quackerz (Sep 1, 2018)

According to all known laws
of aviation...


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2018)

Oops we have phandom over here


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

Here over phandom have we oops


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Nein


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Nien


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Nnie


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Non.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Ten


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Ja.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

/\ guessing that’s eleven In  A different language?

Twelve


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Forgot to crush this earlier (how do you like my Tom impression?  xD).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Which Tom lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

lol Tom which


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

OLD MACDONALD HAD A JAR
IN THAT JAR HE HAD A WIN
THEN HE GAVE IT TO POKECLASHER


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Sep 2, 2018)

_radical._


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

lacidar.


----------



## Pluto-Sama (Sep 2, 2018)

wazaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 2, 2018)

Nationwide is on my side. That's why I won.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

sneeze


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

Wah?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

WAAHHH


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

HHHAAW


----------



## sigh (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok fantastic.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

Weeeeeeeee


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Wah?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Wahhhhhhhh?????


----------



## sigh (Sep 3, 2018)

waah


----------



## MayorM&M (Sep 3, 2018)

Um hi ya

- - - Post Merge - - -

My BFF Zell just gave me a genuine painting for free


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

Free for painting genuine a me gave just Zell BFF my ya hi um


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

Here’s a big boi

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAW?  Boi big a here’s


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to workGo to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to workGo to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to workGo to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work Go to work


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

WAH


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 3, 2018)

Rolos are delicious.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

BenPlusAC said:


> Rolos are delicious.



I agree x20


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

x20 agree I


----------



## MayorM&M (Sep 3, 2018)

Blah I almost choked on a orange candy


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

THIS IS MY 1000th POST! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY PARENTS CAUSE THIS WOULD NEBER BE POSSIBLE IF I WASNT BIRTHED.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

If you were never birthed. &#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

If I was never doing a heckin born


----------



## Flare (Sep 4, 2018)

My hair hurts


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

how does that even work? lol


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

Blehhhh


----------



## sigh (Sep 4, 2018)

BenPlusAC said:


> Rolos are delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree x30


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

x30 agree I


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 4, 2018)

Eh, Rolos are okay


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

Okay are rolos, eh


----------



## sigh (Sep 5, 2018)

are rolos eh, okay


----------



## Dormire (Sep 5, 2018)

no


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 5, 2018)

Moop


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

potato flavored carrots...


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 5, 2018)

?∆?


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 5, 2018)

HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

WHY ARE YOU LAUGHING?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2018)

LAUGHING YOU ARE WHY?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 5, 2018)

Why are YOU laughing?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2018)

I can't wait for COD:BO4


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

Whats that?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

YEET


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2018)

Y'all thought you're never gonna see me again eh?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeeeeeeeeet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeet those feet


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

YEET the BEAT in your FEET under the HEAT cooking the MEAT, that's how yall GREET


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

Is it WTF, or is it... FTW????


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2018)

It's wtf


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 6, 2018)

Waluigi FTW!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

FTW Waluigi!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 7, 2018)

Or Wario :0


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

:--------DDDDDDDD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

DDDDDDDD—————-:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 8, 2018)

—D-D-D:::::-DD-:-:-:-:-D:-:-


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2018)

(•_•)      swish swish bish
           /(/)
                /\


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm bored.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 8, 2018)

AAAA MY LEG


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2018)

(^_^)
 (\)\ 
 /\
  *Floss floss floss*
(^_^)
/(/)
 /\


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

/\
/(/)
(^_^)
*Floss floss floss*
/\
(\)\
(^_^)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm here for my night shift.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> /\
> /(/)
> (^_^)
> *Floss floss floss*
> ...



*Facepalm*


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

AAAAAAAAA honk


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Im winning ✓


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

ur a poot


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

oof


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

foo


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

boopie


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 9, 2018)

Dormire said:


> ur a poot


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

ohwth.jpg


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 9, 2018)

You said poot so I was reminded of the pootis meme from way back in the day.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 9, 2018)

Moop you


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2018)

NoUsernameHere said:


> View attachment 220313



_Walks in_




_Leaves_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> _Walks in_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 10, 2018)

Y'all just can't handle quality memes

Smh low IQ'd plebians


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

U wot m8?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/PYBcvu


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 10, 2018)

I know lets have this thread fall, fall and fall below of all the other threads.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Even if it falls it will get popular again so what’s the point lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

lol point the what’s so again popular get will it falls it if even


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 10, 2018)

No u


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Yo peeps!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

I like peeps, gimmie!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

DONT FORGET TO WASH YOUR HANDS BEFORE WASHING YOU HANDS........ :]


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Well damn..


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

No swearing on my Christian thebelltree server!1!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2018)

Fite me!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 11, 2018)

Fite meme!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

why are you wasting your time reading this?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

This reading time your wasting you are why?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

I could barely read that lol


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2018)

it's about time i posted again.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Likewise.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2018)

and Again


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow you're back lol


----------



## buniichu (Sep 12, 2018)

I am the MAN meme ;3


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Meeeeeeeemes


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2018)

I didn't forget


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 12, 2018)

I WIN.
*
M Y W I N*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2018)

Your win? No.

*IT'S MY WIN*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

NO ITS EVERYONE WINS


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

WINS EVERYONE ITS NO


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2018)

Pffft


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> WINS EVERYONE ITS NO



Yo can you stop mocking ppl already like I mean it STOP.
everyone around here on this thread is tired of you mocking ppl by saying things backwards


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Lol it is kinda annoying


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

E.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 12, 2018)

No One Person Can Win.
Everyone Wins. 
Because *EVERYONE IS HERE.*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

Pinkshade said:


> No One Person Can Win.
> Everyone Wins.
> Because *EVERYONE IS HERE.*View attachment 220353



YEAH THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN TELLING PPL


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Roight


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

0//0


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░
░░░░░░░░▌▒█░░░░░░░░░░░▄▀▒▌░░░
░░░░░░░░▌▒▒█░░░░░░░░▄▀▒▒▒▐░░░
░░░░░░░▐▄▀▒▒▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▐░░░
░░░░░▄▄▀▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▄█▒▐░░░
░░░▄▀▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▀██▀▒▌░░░ 
░░▐▒▒▒▄▄▒▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▄▒▒▌░░
░░▌░░▌█▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▀█▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▐░░
░▐░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌██▀▒▒░░░▒▒▒▀▄▌░
░▌░▒▄██▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▌░
▀▒▀▐▄█▄█▌▄░▀▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▐░
▐▒▒▐▀▐▀▒░▄▄▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▒▒▌
▐▒▒▒▀▀▄▄▒▒▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▐░
░▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒░▒▒▒▌░
░▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▄▒▒▐░░
░░▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▄▒▒▒▒▌░░
░░░░▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▄▀░░░
░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀░░░░░░░░


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

OOF


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2018)

Here for an inevitable temporary win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, hope you enjoyed your 1 minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2018)

You too, buddy.  You too.  

Or should I say four minutes.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Well for once it’s not scrambled atleast


----------



## Chelsaurus (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Here for an inevitable temporary win.



Omg it's a miracle! Spike Speigel exe is working!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Omg it's a miracle! Spike Speigel exe is working!



GET THE BALLOONS. WERE PARTYING!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

HERE!


WHO HAS THE PARTY POPPERS???


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

I DO!





WHERE THE FOOD AT?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

I BROUGHT FOOD!

WHERE THE DRINKS AT?!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

IM UNDERAGE BUT WHO CARES





WHO HAS THE GAMES


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

LMAO you guys (laughing irl at this)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

Yay a party!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

Of course you know the only reason I stopped typing backwards was because AC Switch was announced.  If it wasn?t, I would still be typing backwards now and on and on...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Yas he ain’t broked!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I got ninja’d twice somehow


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Of course you know the only reason I stopped typing backwards was because AC Switch was announced.  If it wasn?t, I would still be typing backwards now and on and on...



That is a random reason
AC switch isn't a big deal


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah but it’s still nice to see spike back and running lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Yeah but it’s still nice to see spike back and running lol



Yeah when he use to have me added as a friend on belltree, he was much different because he seemed more nice and silly but then after I realize he removed me and I saw his posts, it didn't seem like him like idk what really changed.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> LMAO you guys (laughing irl at this)



XD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Now that spikes back, I win


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 15, 2018)

I can't believe this thread is still going lol


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

:')


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

S U B S C R I B R T O Y U N G T O W N


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Nyahoi (SpongeBob voice)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Saranara


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Sayonara


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2018)

See you later.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

00


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2018)

0+1=1=I’m a winner!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Quick maths, lol


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> 0+1=1=I’m a winner!



Your math equation is wrong cause you're losing hehe


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Go and poke somewhere else


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

2 + 2 I S F O U R - O N E T H A T S T H R E E Q U I C K M A T H S


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice one ^


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2018)

I have nothing better to do than waste a post.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Same


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

And again!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Exactly lol


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2018)

gIHWJfks


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Sawwy


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2018)

No, it's savvy


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

REEEEEE


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> No, it's savvy



Sawwy *Lenny face*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

S A W W Y


LETS START A SAVVY VS SAWWY WAR!

I’m on team SAWWY!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2018)

SAVVY

(psst... you're encouraging people to post..)


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

#TeamSawwy


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2018)

I am not prepared


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

SaWWy uwu


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Bacon.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

#TeamSawwy


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> #TeamSawwy



Yas

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> S A W W Y
> 
> 
> LETS START A SAVVY VS SAWWY WAR!
> ...



Yas

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> I am not prepared



#TeamSawwy


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm neither, 'cause I'm a rebel!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Lemons for everyone!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## 22lexi (Sep 16, 2018)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Ola!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Ur mom!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## neoratz (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Sliding in for the temporary win.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Sliding in for the temporary win.



Me too


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

/\


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

Get roasted


----------



## MayorWasabiOfOracle (Sep 16, 2018)

yo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Wasabi sounds gross


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Wasabi is amazing. Particularly if your nose is stuffy.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Makes sense


----------



## sigh (Sep 17, 2018)

achoo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Nose burn


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2018)

Ermmm


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Where my baes at


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Where my baes at


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 17, 2018)

100g of happiness


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

^^^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2018)

Ba boom

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> THIS IS MY 1000th POST! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY PARENTS CAUSE THIS WOULD NEBER BE POSSIBLE IF I WASNT BIRTHED.





im_the_rhino said:


> If you were never birthed. ����





Hyrule_Crossing said:


> If I was never doing a heckin born





Flare said:


> My hair hurts



Y'all are too funny lmaooo


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

FIRE!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2018)

baes are best placed in a toilet, don't want poop everywhere lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

I like to go to the bay sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2018)

"bae" is a danish word for poop, so yeah i think people calling each other that is insanely dumb lmfao.

before anyone else poop?.. oookay


----------



## Flare (Sep 17, 2018)

The Great Bae Temple always gave me constipation.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello boredom! Here I am again.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Stone tower temple is the best zelda temple and anyone who thinks against that shall be fed to the Alligators 

My dogs


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 17, 2018)

w i n n i n g .


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Stone tower temple is the best zelda temple and anyone who thinks against that shall be fed to the Alligators
> 
> My dogs



Uh I believe you mean the water temple from oot is the best zelda temple


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Uh I believe you mean the water temple from oot is the best zelda temple



oot is overrated af gtfo lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2018)

Not on my onion watch. Forget about water temples. Motion controls are something to crave for.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Onions are tragic..


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Onions are tragic..





Do *these* look tragic to you?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> View attachment 220500
> 
> Do *these* look tragic to you?



Except those XD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)

Moop


----------



## Flare (Sep 18, 2018)

Sylvia said:


> w i n n i n g .



l o s i n g .


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

still a winner if you only win for a little bit!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

no hi


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

yo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

I smell a winner


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> I smell a winner



Are you smelling me? OoF


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Are you smelling me? OoF



I think they meant me :/ we love winning here


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh no no no. She says it's me


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh I don't think so


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

S A W W Y


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

HATERS BACK OFF


----------



## Flare (Sep 18, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> Oh I don't think so



I don't think so either.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Nicole. said:


> HATERS BACK OFF


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

Flare said:


> I don't think so either.



What makes you so sure


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

UwU


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

Let me win you filthy cornswogglers!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

no


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2018)

Not today my brother


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

^^ HA


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

Yo mang!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

Ey, what's up?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

Stupid homework is what's up rippppp


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 19, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rip homework person I just saw that XD


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol, this is 1278 pages...


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol...


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2018)

I hate Lennyface. I hate a lot of memes. I hate romance. Hell, I'm just a plain hater. BUT AT LEAST I DON'T LISTEN TO NICKELBACK!!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 19, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I hate Lennyface. I hate a lot of memes. I hate romance. Hell, I'm just a plain hater. BUT AT LEAST I DON'T LISTEN TO NICKELBACK!!



Haters.... Back.... OFF!!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Haters.... Back.... OFF!!!!!



Nevah!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 19, 2018)

Meh. I'll just stay where I am.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 19, 2018)

(-_-)
/(/)
 /\


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2018)

In it not to win it!


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

I am the last post :]... not for long


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 20, 2018)

*yawn*


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

(._.)
 /(/)
    /\


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

What do you call a waiter?

A waiter.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Do the bootyscooty


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 20, 2018)

skert skert


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Panda panda panda.....



Scrra


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2018)

Erm, what are you doing?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 20, 2018)

What are YOU doing?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

What are YOU two doing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm learning about Rutherford Scattering in contemporary physics

Please save me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> Panda panda panda.....
> 
> 
> 
> Scrra



I see you're a man of culture


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Nicole. (Sep 20, 2018)

..


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Selling joycons... 
[•|•] [•|•] [•|•]


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

... i didnt win but i will know mwhahhaha


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

MiMiMi


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 21, 2018)

I've got nothing else to do... Guess I'll claim my less than ten minutes glory.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, never mind. My > Half hour glory.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

(❤_❤) winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2018)

For the last half an hour, perhaps.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

13 minuets.... mine


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

No


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Uh to nah baby no no no


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2018)

winner


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeet


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

BAAAAAAAAACKKKK I’MMMMMM!


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 22, 2018)

I win


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Oof


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 22, 2018)

.foO


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2018)

Spike Spiegel.exe 

Enter=Working efficiently
Enter=please let me win now


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> .foO



Oh no...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 23, 2018)

_Hmm... Gotta find a time when most people aren't active._


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

(❤ v❤)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2018)

ZZZZZzzzzZzZzZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz
what else is new


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Uh oh. Shells turning into spike


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 24, 2018)

O, the calm before the storm.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

PIKA EGG WOW


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2018)

I’ll take that temporary win.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Have you seen my s? I like my s


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 24, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Uh oh. Shells turning into spike



XD oh well here we go again


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Well oh go XD again we go


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

I demand sacrifices.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

*gets a goat* here you go


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

But goats are precious! D: Now Chad Kroeger...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2018)

Giving Psydye the silent treatment, eh?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm back uwu


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm hyped up on good ol' fashioned cola!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2018)

Mountain Dew is better.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

LIES! Lies and slander!!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Mountain Dew is better.



#TeamCola4ever


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2018)

Technically it would be libel, as it was in written form.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/slander-vs-libel

I'll see you in court. Chandelure can be my lawyer.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

#TeamCola
Mountain Dew sucks bleh.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Sep 25, 2018)

all pop is disgusting dont @ me


----------



## Captain Avian (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello, I am currently 15 years old and I want to become a walrus. I know there’s a million people out there just like me, but I promise you I’m different. On December 14th, I’m moving to Antartica; home of the greatest walruses. I’ve already cut off my arms, and now slide on my stomach everywhere I go as training. I may not be a walrus yet, but I promise you if you give me a chance and the support I need, I will become the greatest walrus.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

If you have no arms how did you type that


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> #TeamCola4ever



Wtf no.

Irn Bru is way-ay-AY better.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

#PepsiIsBetter

Also I don’t live in Scotland so I’ve never had Irn Bru Lol


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't but they sell it here.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh. Well I looked it up, and it said Scotland lol. #PepsiAndDr. Pepper


----------



## beetlepurple (Sep 26, 2018)

well well well im the winner for now ;3


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

No *eats the Christmas ham*


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2018)

Actually, I do like Mountain Dew Voltage better! And Code Red! I forgot about those.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

Cola is the besttttt ?>


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2018)

So you thought you could win, Pokeclasher.

...

Well you thought wrong!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 28, 2018)

Well well well. You're wrong too!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 29, 2018)

Mo


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> So you thought you could win, Pokeclasher.
> 
> ...
> 
> Well you thought wrong!


----------



## milkyi (Sep 29, 2018)

beep beep lechuga


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

``


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2018)

I just need to be able to freeze time to win...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry, I'm just going to heat up the time again so I would be the one to freeze it!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 29, 2018)

boom bassa boom


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 29, 2018)

All your meddling with time is destroying the very universe itself. I believe this could finally be the end of existence as we know it, so I might as well be the one to win this thread before everything dies.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

I’m bored as fluff


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I’m bored as fluff



I'm bored as fudge


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> All your meddling with time is destroying the very universe itself. I believe this could finally be the end of existence as we know it, so I might as well be the one to win this thread before everything dies.



belltree will keep going on forever because silly nintendo is still going to make ac games forever.
So might as well this thread will go on forever unless the user that owns this thread will closes this thread.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Panda panda panda panda panda panda...
BRRRRRRRAAAAAAHH


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Double post.... Which means double win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2018)

And now I take the crown.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Go Pokeclasher win the thread and not that Spike guy whatever his username is.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

You know what your post is making me feel?

Furious! Outraged! SICK WITH ANGER!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 30, 2018)

I would tell you to calm down, but you'll have plenty of time to do that after you have lost.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

Well, I win now so I can feel just what I said before. It's a Zelda reference...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Make you mad now


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Weee c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Weee c:



I dare you to keep winning and keep beating Sheillza


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Go Pokeclasher win the thread and not that Spike guy whatever his username is.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2018)

Secret tunnel!  Secret tunnel!  Secret secret secret secret tunnelllll!!

Wait, this isn’t Omashu...


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Secret tunnel!  Secret tunnel!  Secret secret secret secret tunnelllll!!
> 
> Wait, this isn’t Omashu...



We'll need more candles...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> We'll need more candles...



no you need more very bright fireflies


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Should I play oras or smg2?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

ORAS


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Too late I already started smg2 but maybe in a bit


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2018)

Stuff.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hiyeeee!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 2, 2018)

I cri


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 2, 2018)

Time to celebrate my victory


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 2, 2018)

Alexa play no tears left to cry


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2018)

Africa, play Alexa by Toto


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm just humming a song in my head so I can't hear you.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm Honey Queen for the night woo


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 3, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I'm Honey Queen for the night woo



YOU THOUGHT!!!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

Ola!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 3, 2018)

Despacito play Alexa


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm back muahahaha!


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 3, 2018)

Hope you enjoyed your 2 minutes.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

I have! And I take the crown again!


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 3, 2018)

Not on my watch.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Nooooooo!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

LOL nice
Now gimme


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 3, 2018)

Here for my win.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

YOUR win?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2018)

GOALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

or not


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 3, 2018)

*Crashes into this thread with his virtual car*

Oops, can I have a cookie please?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2018)

You just got shotblocked on the court! *hip basketball tune jump around plays*


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Yay me!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2018)

I’ll take it from here.  Thank you.


----------



## Sergi (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone who posts under me will be cursed!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

*Ok, I posted under you. The titles cursed!*

Meaning I?m safe!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

I want to win this war


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

THIS WAY BOMB!


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

YEET.


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Hyrule Just gonna BOOYAH BOMB UR FACE


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

God that was annoying, can’t wait to troll you when I get to that level lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 5, 2018)

Bwoah.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

I like kitties

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyrule's title has protected us from curses!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> THIS WAY BOMB!



I have all the weapons in the game, so I'll bomb you all!

"booyah"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone take down Spike man


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 5, 2018)

•______•


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2018)

.—————-.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Woomy bomb? VEEMO BOMB? WHERE ARE THEY!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Woomy bomb? VEEMO BOMB? WHERE ARE THEY!



the bombs are coming right at you!
WATCH OUT


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Ouch bomb..


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

*________________________________________*


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 5, 2018)

*Only selects clothing with Bomb Defense Up in all its ability slots*

So I'm basically invincible now.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

Winnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 6, 2018)

Still invincible.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Still invincible.



*takes a sword instead and cuts your clothing off*

Winnnnnnn


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 6, 2018)

Winner winner chicken stirfry dinner


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

Here’s an idea: let me win please.  Thank you.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 6, 2018)

Your proposition has been noted. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 6, 2018)

Error 404: victory not found


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Hhhh


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Huuuuuh


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

I win (Like me winning against hyrule in splatoon 2 lol)


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Me in Splatoon 2 with the guy above:


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Me in ssb4 with the guy above:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Idk


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

U MEAN


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

hi, random person who quoted my post to see this


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 6, 2018)

Badda Bing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Badda boom


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

What i'm listening to



Spoiler:  Song lyrics



Put on your war paint
You are a brick tied to me that’s dragging me down
Strike a match and I’ll burn you to the ground
We are the jack-o-lanterns in July
Setting fire to the sky
Here, here comes this rising tide so come on
Put on your war paint
Cross walks and crossed hearts and hope to die
Seal the clouds with grey lining
So we can take the world back from the heart-attacked
One maniac at a time we will take it back
You know time crawls on when you’re waiting for the song to start
So dance along to the beat of your heart
Hey Youngblood doesn’t it feel like our time is running out
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Wearing all vintage misery
No I think it looked a little better on me
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Bring home the boys in scraps
Scrap metal the tanks
Get hitched make a career out of robbing banks
Because the world is just a teller and we are wearing black
She broke our spirits with no impact
So we can take the world back from the heart-attacked
One maniac at a time we will take it back
You know time crawls on when you’re waiting for the song to start
So dance along to the beat of your heart
Hey Youngblood doesn’t it feel like our time is running out
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Wearing all vintage misery
No I think it looked a little better on me
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Hey Youngblood doesn’t it feel like our time is running out
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Wearing all vintage misery
No I think it looked a little better on me
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Put on your war paint
The war is won before it’s begun
Release the doves, surrender love
The war is won before it’s begun
Release the doves, surrender love
The war is won before it’s begun
Release the doves, surrender love
The war is won before it’s begun
Release the doves, surrender love
Hey Youngblood doesn’t it feel like our time is running out
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Wearing all vintage misery
No I think it looked a little better on me
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Hey Youngblood doesn’t it feel like our time is running out
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix
Wearing all vintage misery
No I think it looked a little better on me
I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Ll


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

I'll change you like a remix the i'll raise you like a phoenix


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

God your so annoying, god just so annoying
Acting high and mighty around me like your the king


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

*sips tea*


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iW6wx7CEDU


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

https://youtu.be/O0TtDeDiHcE


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

:v


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> God your so annoying, god just so annoying
> Acting high and mighty around me like your the king



Agreed he does act like a King

- - - Post Merge - - -

Go Poke


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

XD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> XD



Ik who your big daddy is now


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

And I’ll crush that landslide...

WITH AN EARTHQUAKE!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

ooooh nice


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

And I’ll crush that earthquake

WITH AN ASTEROID


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Effortlessly stops the asteroid with raw human strength*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

How tf


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> *Effortlessly stops the asteroid with raw human strength*



xD that's funny


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Im da winner


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Oof


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

whyhello


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

I-


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Anyone want to play splat zones in splatoon 2? lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

One word



Spoiler: Are you sure?






Spoiler: Are you really?






Spoiler: Sounds like you arnt.






Spoiler: Ok



NO


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

YOU SON OF A GUN


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Winner winner chicken stir fry with fresh veggies and rice dinner


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Later gonna play some more


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Winner winner chicken sandwich from Wendy’s with a frosty dinner


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Ponyo is the best movie besides spirited away


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m shooketh


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Im shookitheth


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m shookethetheth


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Im spooked. Shook. You really got me there. Right down to the core. Just in awe of your splendor.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

1.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

2.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

3.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

4.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

5.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

6.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Lucky 7!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

the lucky 8.


----------



## Sergi (Oct 7, 2018)

9 isn't lucky


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2018)

The sun comes up,

And the sun comes down,

Work away... work away...

If it don’t have the “winning” tag, don’t buy it


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh the number chain is broken


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2018)

*deep breath* it’s *FLY* noon.


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello am I late to the party?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

All the time you have to leave a space. ALL THE TIME YOU HAVE TO LEAVE A SPACE!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

What?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

YOU HAVE TO LEAVE SPACE FOR ME TO WIN!

Sorry if I came off as rude...


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

nah it didn't but I'm winning


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hmm....


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

HMMMMMM.......


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

kitties ^..^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 8, 2018)

Puppies!


----------



## JaredRodriguez (Oct 8, 2018)

KPBS!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 8, 2018)

What's that supposed to mean? XD


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2018)

IDK all I know is i'm winning


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)

You were saying?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 9, 2018)

._.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 9, 2018)

Tis I! Thy temporary Victor in this never ending circle of entropy!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 9, 2018)

Worldsvamp said:


> Tis I! Thy temporary Victor in this never ending circle of entropy!



c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2018)

Huh, this thread was kicked out of the first page in the basement. Not on my watch!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Huh, this thread was kicked out of the first page in the basement. Not on my watch!



Nooo I was winning


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 10, 2018)

sad he was winning and now doggo man is winning

ik I'm not winning


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

U was right


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

Hope you don't mind~


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

What? XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2018)

DEAR PESKY PLUMBERS


----------



## Cwynne (Oct 11, 2018)

is it still me that makes you sweat


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

DEEZ NUTZZZZ


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

*sniffs*
I smell a golden trophy.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

not anymore


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

*Swoops by w/ the King of Red Lions with a swift sail and gaining an advantage over you.*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

*uses the triforce and is thus unstoppable*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nope, those were just three slices of cheese pizza.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

idk lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Err uh, you wanna share those pizza slices?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2018)

I’m BAAAAAAAAAACKKK!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I’m BAAAAAAAAAACKKK!



ME TOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2018)

I’ll let you win... for now.  Go ahead.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)

:V


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

o.o


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)

Cosita tu dame


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2018)

Dame tu cosita


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 12, 2018)

come here, stay


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2018)

Stay, here come


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bam, I win. Can I play Zelda now?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 13, 2018)

This thread ALMOST escaped to the second page again.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> This thread ALMOST escaped to the second page again.



Youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mwahahahahaha


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

;_____;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

Bruhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2018)

Bagels

Bay gals

Bae goals

BAGOAJFFAAOLLLSSSSZZZ


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

Oticapsed


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Bagels
> 
> Bay gals
> 
> ...



lmaoooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

And not so fast -shades-


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

Wonder if this thread will ever close and see WHO will ACTUALLY win


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Wonder if this thread will ever close and see WHO will ACTUALLY win



Omg


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 15, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Wonder if this thread will ever close and see WHO will ACTUALLY win



I don't think it's ever gonna happen unless it's me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 15, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Wonder if this thread will ever close and see WHO will ACTUALLY win



I'm pretty sure there was a different thread before this one. So who knows, it might actually close one day!



Pokemanz said:


> I'm sure dorks will ruin this one just like in the days of yesteryear



I'm sorry for letting you down, post in 2015. At this point this thread is beyond repair...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

...


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................stay fresh...
.............................................booyha........................................

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah very nice dots


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

are amazing!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

ewwwww I hate dots
they are way tooooo sweet and to much sugar


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Psydye said:


> View attachment 221261are amazing!



Yum!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2018)

Reminds me of another candy that’s chocolate and has a grey cover on the box... don’t remember what it was called though, lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Reminds me of another candy that?s chocolate and has a grey cover on the box... don?t remember what it was called though, lmao



was it an old kind of candy that no one knows anymore?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Mojo Jojo


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

momo koko....


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Reminds me of another candy that’s chocolate and has a grey cover on the box... don’t remember what it was called though, lmao



This?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> This?
> 
> View attachment 221269



I never seen that in my life


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Nvm that's not gray lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's movie theater chocolate


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Nvm that's not gray lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's movie theater chocolate



I don't get candy at the movie theaters so I wouldn't know


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Ok lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

Maybe he means like candy that is mint?
idk


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Maybe dis?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Maybe dis?
> 
> View attachment 221270



yeah like in a box one
cuz I think I remember seeing those in a box before


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Yeah we most commonly see them in single packs in plastic lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

BIG ERROR
and yeah


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

The scary 505 error? Yeah same ;-;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> The scary 505 error? Yeah same ;-;



It was me who started the fat big error, jk jk

I would like to see that again


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

LOL

I should've taken a screenshot and made it my background, it was bizarre


----------



## lindabaldwin (Oct 15, 2018)

helloooooo im new here


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LOL
> 
> I should've taken a screenshot and made it my background, it was bizarre



Good idea i'll wait for another error and then we can have matching TBT error backgrounds. xD


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Good idea i'll wait for another error and then we can have matching TBT error backgrounds. xD



YESSSSSSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



lindabaldwin said:


> helloooooo im new here



Welcome to tbt!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> YESSSSSSSS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Also welcome and yeah YESSSS


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 16, 2018)

Call me weird, but. Im posting this from my ps4


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Call me weird, but. Im posting this from my ps4



What the-


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

PS4 owns the best games
and its better then nintendo


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> This?
> 
> View attachment 221269



Yeah, this is the one.  Sno Caps.  So tasty.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Yeah, this is the one.  Sno Caps.  So tasty.



I think I had one before but idk if it was yummy or not,


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Did y'all knew that blue is a blue colour? :O


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

uh duh of course its a color


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Well DUH


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 17, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> What the-



I’m not kidding I litterally used the internet browser and logged into tbt and posted that XD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

maybe I should secretly go on my brother's PS4 and go on belltree xD
jk jk


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I?m not kidding I litterally used the internet browser and logged into tbt and posted that XD



I once did that with my Xbox one lmao


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

So like, anyone have any spare snacks


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 17, 2018)

I have..... nothing.. but I had some gold fish bits in my teeth- ok no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2018)

Haiiiii!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Banned for saying haiiiii


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

both banned for saying "hi" in the wrong way


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I have..... nothing.. but I had some gold fish bits in my teeth- ok no



Aw so close lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

ah yeah here is a good snack and that is yoplait whips
View attachment 221297


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Im


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice, pass dat


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2018)

Who dat? Who dat?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

^ Let's play some Project Diva Future Tone vs!
(wish that were a thing tho omg)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> ^ Let's play some Project Diva Future Tone vs!
> (wish that were a thing tho omg)



???


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> ^ Let's play some Project Diva Future Tone vs!
> (wish that were a thing tho omg)



Omg!!! I wish


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Right? They should have a pvp mode <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> ???



Rhythm game


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Who dat? Who dat?



you


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2018)

Here’s an idea.  Let’s make this into a thread where everyone just posts pictures of food, so people will not post here because it makes them hungry viewing this thread.  That way I can win.


----------



## neoratz (Oct 18, 2018)

look at these cute kirby cupcakes 


(http://mirai-e-jump.tumblr.com/post/178553609108/kirby-café-カップケーキ)


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

neoratz said:


> look at these cute kirby cupcakes
> View attachment 221319
> (http://mirai-e-jump.tumblr.com/post/178553609108/kirby-café-カップケーキ)



OMG so cute!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

i guess they're nice


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hiyee!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Hiiiiyyyooooo


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

pokeclasher has been taking the lead

Congrats!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2018)

Omg, Kirby cupcakes.  That’s awesome


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Can you paint with all the colors of the wiiiiind? ♫

I've only managed to paint with just a few so far


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Cocaine's a hell of a drug.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 20, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Cocaine's a hell of a drug.



yeah ;-;


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

I demand vodka!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hooray!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I demand vodka!



I'm on it lol, Smirnoff good?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2018)

...


----------



## Poodge (Oct 20, 2018)

Look whos winning now guys! A Moe lover!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

You sure? ^


----------



## Steely Phil (Oct 21, 2018)

Last


----------



## lemon meringue pie (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm last now...


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 21, 2018)

*Puts his foot down*

Nuh-uh!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2018)

HAHA

Shellzilla takes the lead


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)

I refuse! c:<


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2018)

I’m back to take the temporary win.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I refuse! c:<



nope spike won

also look at this pizza and it has pineapples on it.
View attachment 221364


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd agree but you posted after lol
And yummy pizza


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 22, 2018)

also look at this pizza and it has pineapples on it.
View attachment 221364[/QUOTE]

The. Pizza. Is. Ruined. Peace.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Firelight said:


> nope spike won
> 
> also look at this pizza and it has pineapples on it.
> View attachment 221364



Can you not?!?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 22, 2018)

LOL the pizza disrupted the peace


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

I wish I had pizza. :<


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LOL the pizza disrupted the peace



yeah yucky pizza

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> also look at this pizza and it has pineapples on it.
> View attachment 221364





> The. Pizza. Is. Ruined. Peace.



oops looks like you forgot about the quotes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> Can you not?!?



why is it grossing you out?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Firelight said:


> why is it grossing you out?



Because it's so weird when you put pineapples on a pizza. And it's also that I don't like pineapples.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Because it's so weird when you put pineapples on a pizza. And it's also that I don't like pineapples.



don't look at me its what those ppl made the idea of that pizza, because its a Hawaiian pizza.
And I love pineapple but I HATE pizza


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Firelight said:


> don't look at me its what those ppl made the idea of that pizza, because its a Hawaiian pizza.
> And I love pineapple but I HATE pizza



That's totally fine. Can we get back to duking it out for the last post, please?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> That's totally fine. Can we get back to duking it out for the last post, please?



HAHA I bet rn your face is turning green because you don't look so well cause of the pizza


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Firelight said:


> HAHA I bet rn your face is turning green because you don't look so well cause of the pizza



LOL, I had pizza earlier today. Of course, I didn't have one with a certain topping...


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2018)

Pineapples on pizza, more like ruining a pizza 101


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 23, 2018)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Pineapples on pizza, more like ruining a pizza 101



xD

- - - Post Merge - - -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5IyYNI28gM
this is funny that Luigi wins all the time by just doing nothing


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

man you become random on this thread sometimes


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

We can post anything so c;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

Ik next person reply, plz mock this pattern ↓


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

The weather is so awesome today!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

Я победитель здесь, поэтому вы все мои тоже сдаетесь!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> The weather is so awesome today!



YOU DIDN'T MOCK THE PATTERN


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Firelight said:


> YOU DIDN'T MOCK THE PATTERN


----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

LOL ^


----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2018)

i'm glad you enjoy it because i have more


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

LMAO where are these from?
I think I recognize the stage from the Project Diva series.


----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2018)

you recognize correctly!!! it was a joke video i made like last week for me and my friends but it's unlisted cuz i dont want it public until i can add credit in the description for all the models/utau voice/stage/motion data that i used


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Dude omg this is the best thing I've seen all day. To top it off, it's one of my favorite songs in the game xD


----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2018)

THANK U I SPENT LIKE 2 HOURS ON IT it's one of my favorites too


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

It's awesome work lol, it cheered me right up xD


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 24, 2018)

neoratz said:


> you recognize correctly!!! it was a joke video i made like last week for me and my friends but it's unlisted cuz i dont want it public until i can add credit in the description for all the models/utau voice/stage/motion data that i used



I'm shook LMAO


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

AH ToonLink


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 24, 2018)

Martinez Melanie


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2018)

The win is mine!  Assemble, my army of gyroids.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

my is bigger 



- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

also my big one View attachment 221395


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 24, 2018)

Well excuuuuuuuuse me, people.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

no move out the way! xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ahem.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 25, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Well excuuuuuuuuse me, people.


lol


Firelight said:


> no move out the way! xD



Lmao


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

*crickets chirp*

No really this thread is hilarious pffttgh;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

Me take over


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

move aside, insecticide


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 25, 2018)

hello lgbt community


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

hello boring ppl


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2018)

ayyyy lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

who likes this weird kid movie
"Inside Out"


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

I do! ^^ But I’ll be taking the victory now


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm bored.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> who likes this weird kid movie
> "Inside Out"



Oml don't call it weird! It's the best movie everrrr


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2018)

Wins post to person last


Does saying the thread title backwards mean I win?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Non est, non est vincere.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Oml don't call it weird! It's the best movie everrrr



It is?
idk I got bored of that movie


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Why do people have to abbreviate everything?


----------



## Flare (Oct 26, 2018)

To make a sentence shorter


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

I just hate having to look up **** left and right, it's ******* irritating!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I just hate having to look up **** left and right, it's ******* irritating!!



Its better to make things shorter and its faster to type that way.
Why does everyone have to use this star mark thing [*], like is that to cover up bad words?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Korichi (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Its better to make things shorter and its faster to type that way.
> Why does everyone have to use this star mark thing [*], like is that to cover up bad words?



Yep. Hey if I could swear like a sailor and get away w/ it I would lol.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

It's me Jessie and ari


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 27, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Yep. Hey if I could swear like a sailor and get away w/ it I would lol.



I don't swear on belltree if your talking about me
I say people should get reported when they say bad words on here but the main thing they should never say bad words at all.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Mamma mia


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 27, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> View attachment 221424



I'm the demon haha
I will take that halo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone here who loves Nightmare Before Christmas

I love that movie to much and the songs in the movie


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Mamma mia



Here we go agaiiiin~


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

^^It's not a bad movie but it was annoying as hell when all the scene kids were not shutting up about it or showing it off everywhere.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

LOL I've honestly never seen it, but mum sang the song a lot xD


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

^Definitely catch it when you can! It IS a pretty damn good movie!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

I've heard lots of good things about it! I sure will c:


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

hombj


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LOL I've honestly never seen it, but mum sang the song a lot xD



My sister and me can't get the "This is Halloween" song out of our heads.
Help I'm dying I can't stand it even it does make me happy


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

It's like the one movie you can watch at both Halloween and Christmas lol!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

I think tbt is dying...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

Psydye said:


> It's like the one movie you can watch at both Halloween and Christmas lol!



yep but its mostly Halloween but still its available for Christmas time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> I think tbt is dying...



what makes you say that?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



weird when I go ahead and I quote your reply face, the lips are red. xD
I think it will be gone after I post this
anyways funny face


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

Firelight said:


> weird when I go ahead and I quote your reply face, the lips are red. xD
> I think it will be gone after I post this
> anyways funny face



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ? ͜ʖ ?) ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o) ( ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉) ( ͡◉ ͜ʖ ͡◉) (⟃ ͜ʖ ⟄) ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

I hate Lennyface.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I hate Lennyface.



( ͡?Ĺ̯ ͡? )


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> ( ͡?Ĺ̯ ͡? )



LOL awww xD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

the faces are funny


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

why they're so many guys who are the same


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

oh my xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 28, 2018)

Uh, what just happened?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

Idek


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2018)

Ahoyyyy


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

^^


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

to bad ppl this aura lady is going to keep posting those faces
post another one aura


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

LOL aura lady I like it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LOL aura lady I like it



yw and also call me Fortnight


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

You got it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> You got it



Okay Aura!


----------



## Korichi (Oct 29, 2018)

*various deer noises*


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Poof


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Who else is enjoying some nectar of the gods?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh oh I want some!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

no thx


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

I wish I had some hazelnut creamer..or amaretto..or- yeah you get the point.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Bored af


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I wish I had some hazelnut creamer..or amaretto..or- yeah you get the point.



Noice, have you tried Irish cream?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I wish I had some hazelnut creamer..or amaretto..or- yeah you get the point.



Thx now I want coffee


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Bored af



your always bored like me

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> View attachment 221472



she looks familiar


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

(つ ♥ ͜ʖ ♥)つ


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

oh no here we go again


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

(˵ ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?˵)ﾉ⌒♡*:･。.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Noice, have you tried Irish cream?



I have! There are also seasonal flavors I've had too that I like, like blueberry cobbler! Delish.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> (˵ ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?˵)ﾉ⌒♡*:･。.



Aw xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I have! There are also seasonal flavors I've had too that I like, like blueberry cobbler! Delish.



Whaaaat I've never had that one! Is it like a once a year thing?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

pokeclasher who lies and says he don't like halloween but why does he have that avatar

this is him on halloween all happy as a pikachu xD

View attachment 221473


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh wow I thought that was a real carving lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Oh wow I thought that was a real carving lol



funny
xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

but actually people can carve pumpkins like that irl
what you need is the talent


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Firelight said:


> pokeclasher who lies and says he don't like halloween but why does he have that avatar
> 
> this is him on halloween all happy as a pikachu xD
> 
> View attachment 221473



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

hehe


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Huhu


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Aw xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, unfortunately! Sometime around Spring, I think?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Yeah, unfortunately! Sometime around Spring, I think?



Aw bummer, I'll have to look out for it then xD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Huhu



no its HAHAHA

or MAHAHAHA


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2018)

Is Pokeclasher posting Lennyfaces the new thing after posting things backwards?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

I'll have to kill everyone to ensure my victory!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

okay Dr. Angry man


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'll have to kill everyone to ensure my victory!
> View attachment 221475



Retro Eggman/Robotnik!


----------



## mellachime (Oct 29, 2018)

yeeeeee


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

I win!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

Forknife

Fartnite

Fortnight

Fortnite

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO

Fortnitemares


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Eggs.

...

..that is all!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Eggs.
> 
> ...
> 
> ..that is all!



your hungry for eggs?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Nah I'm just bored.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Nah I'm just bored.



What do you usually do for fun?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

MIX THE MILK WITH THE COCO PUFFS


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 29, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> What do you usually do for fun?



probably eat eggs


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Ew eggs


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Ew eggs



I don't really like eggs

just eww


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> MIX THE MILK WITH THE COCO PUFFS



YESSS


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> YESSS



I tried to censor as much as possible xD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

welcome to the cooking class thread
our teacher is Mr. Pokeclasher


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Omg our cooking teacher has such an awesome new signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

he might get reported on cause that signature looks little to big.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Let's make some Kirby cookies!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Let's make some Kirby cookies!!!



okay


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Oct 30, 2018)

I will win !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

yo this is a cooking class not a winning thread


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Jtheburger567 said:


> I will win !!!!!!!!!



Ok let's make some burgers ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Ok let's make some burgers ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



that's to simple


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Let's fry up some Magikarp instead!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Let's fry up some Magikarp instead!



wait for the teacher first and see if he wants to make that


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Did anyone said fried magikarpsssss???


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Did anyone said fried magikarpsssss???
> 
> View attachment 221478



I'LL EAT IT


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok that's all for today kiddos 
Byeeeeee


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

our teacher is a thot


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

ij


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

xD
MAHAHAHA


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

looks like mama poke doesn't like to be called "thot"


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Omg where's your spoopy signature. It was so cool


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

That Magikarp was delish! I'd ask for 2nds but I'm a potato!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

))))


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Omg where's your spoopy signature. It was so cool



wow you actually liked it

why do you want me to put it back on?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



whatever that means


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

That means a lot of stuff...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> That means a lot of stuff...



okay then...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Bacon.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Firelight said:


> okay then...



Omg I have only 3 more posts than you


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Omg I have only 3 more posts than you



oh nice
meh idc


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2018)

This isn’t a post... I am not posting here... forget what you see and let me win


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

no.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2018)

Maybe


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

nope nope

xD


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

Victory is mine, they?ll never know I?m here


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Korichi said:


> Victory is mine, they’ll never know I’m here



Lol we can share the victory since we ninja'd each other!


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Lol we can share the victory since we ninja'd each other!



xD Good plan!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

Pfff, this is hilarious, I love meme cats;;


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

LMAOOOO me too how have I not seen this


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Spoopy


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

kitties


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 31, 2018)

_i wanna win_


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Noooooo ;;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> View attachment 221487



Oh my gosh, I'm just losing it right now. XD CDI cutscenes at its finest!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

As much as I dislike Trump, I hope he's okay after an infinite number of lightning strikes. XD


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 31, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> As much as I dislike Trump, I hope he's okay after an infinite number of lightning strikes. XD



Lmfao


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


>



Lol looks like Storm isn't a fan.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 31, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Lol looks like Storm isn't a fan.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah I tried xD

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

I got no images. RIP


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?

Come with us and you will see
This, our town of Halloween
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night

This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick or treat till the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody scream
In this town of Halloween

I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red

I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair

This is Halloween, this is Halloween

Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise
'Round that corner, man hiding in the trash can
Something's waiting no to pounce, and how you'll
Scream! This is Halloween
Red 'n' black, and slimy green
Aren't you scared?
Well, that's just fine
Say it once, say it twice
Take a chance and roll the dice
Ride with the moon in the dead of night
Everybody scream, everybody scream
In our town of Halloween!
I am the clown with the tear-away face
Here in a flash and gone without a trace
I am the "who" when you call, "Who's there?"
I am the wind blowing through your hair
I am the shadow on the moon at night
Filling your dreams to the brim with fright
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
Halloween! Halloween!
Tender lumplings everywhere
Life's no fun without a good scare
That's our job, but we're not mean
In our town of Halloween
In this town
Don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise
Skeleton Jack might catch you in the back
And scream like a banshee
Make you jump out of your skin
This is Halloween, everybody scream
Won't ya please make way for a very special guy
Our man Jack is King of the Pumpkin patch
Everyone hail to the Pumpkin King, now!
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song
La la la la la la la la la la (Halloween! Halloween!)
La la la la la la la la la la (Halloween! Halloween!)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Those cat images are creepy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Those cat images are creepy.



that's funny
they're not creepy at all
they're ugly instead of creepy


----------



## Korichi (Oct 31, 2018)

Firelight said:


> that's funny
> they're not creepy at all
> they're ugly instead of creepy


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

Korichi said:


> View attachment 221534



what is she having babies


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Korichi said:


> View attachment 221534



AWWWW no you're a cutie honey!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

why is the picture now deleted in the quotes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

The cat is probably on the same level as Garfield in terms of fatness.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

That makes them even cuddlier <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> The cat is probably on the same level as Garfield in terms of fatness.



HAHAHA I bet


----------



## kaylabear (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

kaylabear said:


>



Welcome to tbt!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

Korichi said:


> View attachment 221534



Is she pregante?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Is she pregante?



that's the same thing I said xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

She's probably preganant


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> She's probably preganant



yep

welp congrats big mama cat


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

jikn


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> jikn



why did you say random letters


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

I tried to do something but nvm the theme of the tbt is different lmao


----------



## Korichi (Nov 1, 2018)

I’m glad that everyone’s still talking about this beautiful chunky cat even two pages later.. xD


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2018)

That cat's me rn
Lol but seriously, I'd cuddle her all day :x


----------



## Korichi (Nov 1, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> That cat's me rn
> Lol but seriously, I'd cuddle her all day :x



Pffft haha!
Ah same!! She’s so cute;;


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Korichi (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

Hai!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Korichi said:


> I’m glad that everyone’s still talking about this beautiful chunky cat even two pages later.. xD
> 
> View attachment 221549



I don't eat donuts and I'm skinny so that's not me.
And Pokeclasher brought back the cat thing


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

I eat donuts and im still skinny...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I eat donuts and im still skinny...



nice


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

your "lol" isn't white enough


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Nov 1, 2018)

My signature messed up when resizing &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> My signature messed up when resizing ��



I say your signature looks nice in that way
good job on messing it up by mistake
cause your mistake turned out good


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 1, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> My signature messed up when resizing ��


its actually really cool lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello guys! How's it going? Today, I'm going to take over this thread.

Love,

Shellzilla


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Nov 1, 2018)

Not for long


----------



## neoratz (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

why is there a huge villager head here


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

Nobody knows....


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

welp lets go tell him


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

hyynh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 2, 2018)

I see what you're doing.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Korichi (Nov 2, 2018)

neoratz said:


> View attachment 221556



PFfft. I had to stop myself from waking everyone up by laughing out loud..


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

IM BooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOORED


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2018)

i'm bored everyday


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2018)

Despacito, play Alexa by Africa


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Despacito, play Alexa by Africa



nice


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm one of the top ten posters today woot woot. What does that say about me thou?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 3, 2018)

KONO DIO DA!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Do the bootyscooty


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Do the bootyscooty



If it's anything close to your sig, I'll do it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



NoUsernameHere said:


> KONO DIO DA!



Love OP so much


----------



## boring (Nov 3, 2018)

owo


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

OVO


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

Gee, it sure is boring around here! Again.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

;-;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

Need a tissue?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes plz


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

0v0) - []

Here's a tissue lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Thnx


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone pre-ordering SSB Ultimate?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Anyone pre-ordering SSB Ultimate?



nope and I won't


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Firelight said:


> nope and I won't



-thumbs up-


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't have a Switch so that's my excuse! Really glad Simon Belmont's(and Richter) in it though! Pure. awesomesauce!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I don't have a Switch so that's my excuse! Really glad Simon Belmont's(and Richter) in it though! Pure. awesomesauce!



I'm glad too! When do you think you could get one maybe?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

^Tbh, I have no idea! Maybe after the holidays, provided I don't get one?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Tbh, I have no idea! Maybe after the holidays, provided I don't get one?



Ah ok! Let me know if you ever wanna play when you do!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

^Dang right! I suck at fighters but I'll try my hardest!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Dang right! I suck at fighters but I'll try my hardest!



LOL don't feel bad, I haven't played SSB since Melee xD
Plus, not too competitive to relax and have fun!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

Who plays Wipeout on the wii?
or wii u too


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LOL don't feel bad, I haven't played SSB since Melee xD
> Plus, not too competitive to relax and have fun!



Exactly!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Ayyyyy


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Popipo~ <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Poyo!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Ponyo!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey, isn't that one of those movies from Studio Ghibli?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Absolutely! A beautiful movie <3


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Popipo~ <3



Vegetable juice ;D


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Vegetable juice ;D



Only 2 dollaaaarrss <3


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Only 2 dollaaaarrss <3



Come on come on! Let's dance!~


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Come on come on! Let's dance!~



Weeeeeeeee xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

xDDD


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

LOL wanted to post the live gif, but too big, sad face


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh rip. Well we have my signature!!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Yup even better xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

(✿╹◡╹)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

It's totally stuck in my head, was singing it in the shower just now smh lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> It's totally stuck in my head, was singing it in the shower just now smh lol



Omg I remember the days when it was stuck in my head all day long and I knew all the lyrics. I WAS OBSESSED LMAO!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

wonder where Spike is at


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Omg I remember the days when it was stuck in my head all day long and I knew all the lyrics. I WAS OBSESSED LMAO!



Lol I know right! And it's still my boyfriend's favorite of the bunch, so he'll sing it too sometimes xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Firelight said:


> wonder where Spike is at



I think he's busy with University and stuff.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

hi everyone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello, how may I take your order?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Hello, how may I take your order?



Yes hi, I'll have a number 6, with a chocolate shake please


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Hello, how may I take your order?



hi I would like lobster tails and crab legs, also drink yes it will be Dr. Pepper


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Firelight said:


> hi I would like lobster tails and crab legs, also drink yes it will be Dr. Pepper



I, Silver, have usurped the extremely volatile throne of Firelight on November 4th, 2018. I will probably lose it in the next few minutes, so my first and only order of business is to veto this previous order. May a law be passed to outlaw Dr. Pepper for the duration of my incredibly short reign.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Hello, how may I take your order?



i would like some mac&cheese with extra bacon


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Wow that was even shorter than I expected...


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

may the bunny queen rule for 5 seconds


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I, Silver, have usurped the extremely volatile throne of Firelight on November 4th, 2018. I will probably lose it in the next few minutes, so my first and only order of business is to veto this previous order. May a law be passed to outlaw Dr. Pepper for the duration of my incredibly short reign.



nothing wrong with my order
also I'm on the throne now and wait till Pokeclasher takes your throne once again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny from tiger said:


> may the bunny queen rule for 5 seconds



it was more then 5 seconds


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

Firelight said:


> it was more then 5 seconds



then the bunny queen has ruled for 2 hours


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

yes it was two


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

As opposed to your 1 minute.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

and your 1 minute


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

??

- - - Post Merge - - -

tell me a joke guys


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Firelight said:


> ??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tell me a joke guys



Joke


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Joke



*Thunderous applause*


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you thank you uwu


----------



## '*Victoria_Acnl*' (Nov 4, 2018)

*Help*

Can someone help, how do you post threads I'm new


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Joke



Omg you should do stand up lol, invite me to the opening

- - - Post Merge - - -



'*Victoria_Acnl*' said:


> Can someone help, how do you post threads I'm new



Hi welcome to tbt! You post new threads by clicking the "Post New Thread" button at the top of the board. Each board should have it c:


----------



## '*Victoria_Acnl*' (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok thank you so much


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

'*Victoria_Acnl*' said:


> Ok thank you so much



You're welcome!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

join the tbt discord for some hunger games rp ing


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> *Thunderous applause*



whatever that means

- - - Post Merge - - -

is there anymore part of the joke I should know?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

A thunderous applause is a loud applause..


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Firelight said:


> whatever that means
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> is there anymore part of the joke I should know?



The joke


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hehehehe. Totally not a forced laugh.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> The joke



LOL


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> The joke


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

It is my honour to make y'all laugh with my hilarious jokes!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

and it is my honor to be the bunny queen


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Queen = me


----------



## Korichi (Nov 5, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> The joke



PFfft this is gold xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

Whoops! Guess I slipped my way back in to this thread!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh no be careful are you okay 0:


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

...


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2018)

It's been nearly 6 hours. I think they had a concussion...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh no ;-;


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Wat?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2018)

i'm an unknown person


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Wat?





MapleSilver said:


> It's been nearly 6 hours. I think they had a concussion...



lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

My hair hurt


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

What if you gave your hair a... relaxer c; eh? EH?
I'm sorry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> What if you gave your hair a... relaxer c; eh? EH?
> I'm sorry



ahahahah

also I had to google what a relaxer was


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

hello everyone


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ahahahah
> 
> also I had to google what a relaxer was



LMAO!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny from tiger said:


> hello everyone



Hi!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> What if you gave your hair a... relaxer c; eh? EH?
> I'm sorry



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 7, 2018)

Thought I was gone for good, eh?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

I am shooketh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hehehehe. I'm back again.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



huehuehuehue


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Before the beat drop ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
After the beat drop ( ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Before the beat drop ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> After the beat drop ( ͡☉ ͜ʖ ͡☉)



LMAO xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Lol I see these everywhere


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

I forgot how filling eggnog was!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I forgot how filling eggnog was!



OMG I want some. Eggnog is available already??


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> OMG I want some. Eggnog is available already??



yes it is in stores for me
Maybe I should get some cause I do miss Eggnog.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm sorry but I've never tried eggnog before. Can someone tell me what it tastes like?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm sorry but I've never tried eggnog before. Can someone tell me what it tastes like?



Hmm, well it's very rich and has the consistency of a smoothie. Often made with nutmeg. Gin goes very well with it too!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

last person to post loses
and that is me


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

|\/\/| <-- my crown lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

*I won, easy. *


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2018)

No


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

*Arf. *


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

I LOSE


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2018)

Yo peeps, where my throne at?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

I thought you ordered a throne for me?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I LOSE



Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

I LOSE ONCE  AGAIN


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Nov 8, 2018)

I really hope I don’t win for now


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

ok


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

Ey.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

'Allo!


----------



## Marte (Nov 9, 2018)

Aloha


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

Aloha!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 9, 2018)

Aloha!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

Ah low ha!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 9, 2018)

Uh...low huh?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

HistoryH22 said:


> Uh...low huh?



Lol me trying to break up "aloha", guess it didn't work xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

Konnichiwa!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 9, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Lol me trying to break up "aloha", guess it didn't work xD



Don't worry, I was adding onto your idea. xP

Guten Tag!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

HistoryH22 said:


> Don't worry, I was adding onto your idea. xP
> 
> Guten Tag!



Oh o-o I totally knew that LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bonjour!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 9, 2018)

konnichiwa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

Bonjour!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

Dzień dobry.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 10, 2018)

Sayonara


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2018)

“Ignore the light, Sora.  The BEES are nothing to fear!  Control them!  Channel them!  Become a BEEkeeper!  You can have all this power and more, yay!!!”

“Complete the keyhole with your power!  Open the door!  Lead me into everlasting BEES!”

“All worlds begin in BEES, and all so end.  The heart is no different.  BEES sprout within it; they grow; consume it.  Such is their nature.  In the end, every heart returns to the BEES whence they came.  For you see— BEES are the heart’s TRUE essence...”

“If the world is filled with Light and BEES, we’ll be the BEES.”

“Have the BEES taken you, Xehanort?!”

“It is I... Ansem... the seeker of BEES!”

“What is this?  This power, hahaha!  Bees... THE TRUE BEES!!!”

“BEES within BEES awaits you, Riku.”


Brownie points to whoever can name where that’s from.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> “Ignore the light, Sora.  The BEES are nothing to fear!  Control them!  Channel them!  Become a BEEkeeper!  You can have all this power and more, yay!!!”
> 
> “Complete the keyhole with your power!  Open the door!  Lead me into everlasting BEES!”
> 
> ...



Uh... Kingdom Hearts? Also, it's been a while since I last saw you. Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Uh... Kingdom Hearts? Also, it's been a while since I last saw you. Hope everything is going well for you.



More or less.  It’s from this:






I just thought it was hilarious.  Also, I’m doing okay besides the fact that university is destroying me.  Just one more week to go until I get a break.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 10, 2018)

more potato fo me


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> more potato fo me



No potato for you 
Jk


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

I AM a potato!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

^^


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 11, 2018)

Joke's on you I'm the literal potato princess


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

I R King Potato!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 11, 2018)

pOtAto gLoRy fOrEvEr


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes!!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

I am here to take over the potato kingdom! May all the potatoes be mine


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

last person to post loses


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

What do we get if we win?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

nothing that's the point


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

rip


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

Ikr


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

to bad


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Potatoes for everyone if I win!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

I like potatoes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

I want smash instead


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2018)

Ah yes, reverse psychology.  “The last person to post loses” means people will stop posting and let me win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2018)

Not gonna work on me.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Ah yes, reverse psychology.  “The last person to post loses” means people will stop posting and let me win.



I just realize that xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

but of course it won't work


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

hullo am I the winner yet?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2018)

If anyone posts after me, my next post will be in Comic Sans. Yep, I'm doing this again.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

i won


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2018)

I didn't want to have to do this, but you leave me no choice.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

Oo


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I didn't want to have to do this, but you leave me no choice.




Oh no, he has brought out the Comic Sans.  Everybody, run!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I didn't want to have to do this, but you leave me no choice.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

^^^ same


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 12, 2018)

Steam is coming out of my nose.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh no


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

Indigestion.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 12, 2018)

:3c ??


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2018)

The win is unguarded.  I shall take it!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 12, 2018)

looks like i'm the winner for now!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)

Not anymore


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

hai


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 13, 2018)

h-hewwo ??


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

HAIIIIII LUCKY CHLOE!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 13, 2018)

Nyyyello!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

Fatality...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 13, 2018)

Challenge Accepted ✓


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

If I can't have the throne then no one can!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

Princess Mipha said:


> Challenge Accepted ✓



Get ready for the next battle

Fight!


----------



## nanpan (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeet


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 13, 2018)

who really wants to play as Ken in the new Super Smash Bros.?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm sticking to either Samus or Luigi and if he's good enough Simon Belmont as well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2018)

#waluigi4smashorriot


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> #waluigi4smashorriot



Preach it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 14, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> #waluigi4smashorriot



Please Waluigi be in the new smash or at least nintendo can make a Waluigi game


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 14, 2018)

heyyy


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi there!


----------



## twinkletoes (Nov 14, 2018)

oof


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

I have nothing significant to say.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 14, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I have nothing significant to say.



As do most people I know


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 14, 2018)

Did i do et?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Nein.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Boo


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 15, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> View attachment 221733



This cat reminds me of my own little meme-cat.. meet.. Poppy with her best face..


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

^ So cute!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

^^Probably dreaming of taking over the world!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

boop


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Beep


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

BEEP BEEP IMA SHEEP I SAID BEEP BEEP IMA SHEEP


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 15, 2018)

Beep beep beep!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\З= ( ▀ ͜͞ʖ▀) =Ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Bring it!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\З= ( ▀ ͜͞ʖ▀) =Ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿



Oh dayum

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> This cat reminds me of my own little meme-cat.. meet.. Poppy with her best face..



Omg so cUTE THE FLOOFY KITTY -KISS-
I mean it's cute.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ Victory is mine.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

HistoryH22 said:


> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ Victory is mine.



Not if I can help it muahaa


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

What was that?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

Nuuuuuuuu


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Yessssss.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Maybe so?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

Hopefully not o:


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2018)

Make way, because I’m coming through!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry, you can't pass through here. We're closed.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ve broken in!  I must find the victory before the guards come and haul me away!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Too late!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry, you're busted. You can't win now.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2018)

I must!  I must winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn—

Spike Spiegel.exe has stopped working


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Prepare for trouble.. and make it double.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

I wanna quote the rest of that but I forget! XD


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Same tho, hahahah


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum! Actually, I've got nothing..


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

You may have a bottle of rum… but I GOT A JAR OR DI-I-I-I-I-IRT &#55356;&#57270;


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Damn you!


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Damn you too!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Just casually sliding into this thread for my sweet win


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 15, 2018)

victory is mine!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Nein


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Та бүхний үхэл!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

Well holo everyone


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

It's me Christine


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

Were soaring! Flying! Theres not a star in heaven that we can't reach ★


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's me Christine



HOLOSEXUALS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> HOLOSEXUALS!!!!!!!!!!



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Marte said:


> Were soaring! Flying! Theres not a star in heaven that we can't reach ★



If we're trying
So we're breaking free!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 16, 2018)

It's snowing from where I live! I feel so cozy and like a kid again. <3


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> If we're trying
> So we're breaking free!



You know the world can see us,
in a way that's different than who we are~


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

ʕ?ᴥ?ʔ


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Blargh!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

how many villagers do you guys hate in ACNL


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

There is only two villagers that I can absolutely not stand, and they are BOTH in my ww and city folk town


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Yo.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

Marte said:


> There is only two villagers that I can absolutely not stand, and they are BOTH in my ww and city folk town



Man that's no good at all
having two ugly dumb dumb villagers in both of your towns! 
welp hope you get those villagers kick out


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Marte said:


> You know the world can see us,
> in a way that's different than who we are~



Creating space between us
Till we're separate hearts~!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Firelight said:


> how many villagers do you guys hate in ACNL



All the rat villages


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Creating space between us
> Till we're separate hearts~!



But your faith it gives me strength,
Strength to believe ✿

… WE'RE BREAKING FREE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> Man that's no good at all
> having two ugly dumb dumb villagers in both of your towns!
> welp hope you get those villagers kick out



I think I have come to realize that there is no hope for me, they will always be there hahaha. But let's hope


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Dun dun dun dun another one bites the dust


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

gmorning


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

hai


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

I want chips


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2018)

Marte said:


> But your faith it gives me strength,
> Strength to believe ✿
> 
> … WE'RE BREAKING FREE



We're SOARIN'
FLYYYYYIN'


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 17, 2018)

:3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

theres not a star in heaven that we cant reeaachhh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

the north star


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> We're SOARIN'
> FLYYYYYIN'
> 
> View attachment 221775



There's not a star in heeeeeeaven that we can't reach!



- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> theres not a star in heaven that we cant reeaachhh



omg no I didn't see this. I ruined it nooo


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2018)

Marte said:


> There's not a star in heeeeeeaven that we can't reach!
> 
> View attachment 221776
> 
> ...



LMAOOOOOO!
And it's okay! We shall hold hands and continue together!

\o/\o/\o/

If we’re trying
Yeah we’re breaking free!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

^This.


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LMAOOOOOO!
> And it's okay! We shall hold hands and continue together!
> 
> \o/\o/\o/
> ...





We're breaking free

uUUuuUuUUu


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Wildtown (Nov 17, 2018)

for know i win


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

HSM ftw


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2018)

Marte said:


> View attachment 221790
> We're breaking free
> View attachment 221791
> uUUuuUuUUu



LMAOOO omg the bird I love it

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


>



LOL!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 17, 2018)

i havent watched hsm in so long...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2018)

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> i havent watched hsm in so long...



Same, I remember watching them graduate in hsm3 before I graduated myself, and I was hoping it would be just as hype xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

hh


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2018)

Last person to post gets 30 years of bad luck


----------



## rianne (Nov 18, 2018)

Zippity doo daaaaa.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Last person to post gets 30 years of bad luck



: DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

When Vanessa sang "I gotta go my own way". Saddest moment in history.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2018)

Marte said:


> When Vanessa sang "I gotta go my own way". Saddest moment in history.



OMG YES


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Mimimi


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

sup


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Poggers


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

Derp


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Sksksk


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Stuff.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2018)

Things.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Tidbits.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2018)

Pieces.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

items


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm hungry


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm hungry



Hi, hungry.  My name is Spike.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Hi, hungry.  My name is Spike.



No you're Spike the MLP dragon


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Time for inebriation!


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

Night loves


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

night is better then daytime


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

It is!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

Night time>> any time


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Indeedy!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2018)

Aaaand a snowstorm comes.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

I wish we had a snowstorm! :<


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm hungry



Hey hungry! Whats up?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hey hungry! Whats up?



Writing in my journal, wbu?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't know about you all but I'm sick of malt liquor!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

My Little Pony My Little Pony

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> Aaaand a snowstorm comes.



I had a lot of snowstorms in 2013, it was cray cray in that year.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

I demand lots and lots of snow, damn it! >8|


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Fun fact! Snow is cold!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Fun fact! Snow is wet!


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

everyone trying to get to the end of this thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Nadene said:


> everyone trying to get to the end of this thread



That's very true. XD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

GALILEO GALILEO 
GALILEO FIGARO
MAGNIFOCO


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

Nadene said:


> everyone trying to get to the end of this thread



haha
I'm just wondering when it will close


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2018)

The plan:

Hijack an EMP, then use it on the Vbulletin server room. The thread will be inaccessible, and I will have won!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait I wasn't supposed to post that here...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

yeah Mr. Hacker don't post that here
jk


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Oi! What up peeps?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Not much but I'm hungry asf lol


got a hamburger to spare ... ?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

nope hammy is all to myself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

rip indeed


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

who likes bacon on their hamburgers?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't like bacon at all. Fight me.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

*Throws a steak at ya!*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Firelight said:


> who likes bacon on their hamburgers?



That's disgusting lol

Also pls don't throw your food Psydye lmao


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

No promises.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2018)

FOOD FIGHT!!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

..was a terrible movie(seriosuly, look up NC's review of it XD)!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

|-|i


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

I have NFWMB by Hozier stuck in my head rn


----------



## Marte (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey, I just met you... and this is crazy! But heres my number, so call me maybe?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

*yawn*


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Marte said:


> Hey, I just met you... and this is crazy! But heres my number, so call me maybe?



And all the other boys try to chase me, but heres my number so call me maybe


----------



## Marte (Nov 20, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> And all the other boys try to chase me, but heres my number so call me maybe



*calls*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

*hangs up the phone*


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

May the "nectar of the gods" pep me up for the day!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Nectar? You talking about honey?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

You know what Tangy said, *"When life gives you lemons, you make lemonade!"*


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Screw lemonade, it's all about the coffee!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm drinking coffee with hazelnut creamer right now!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

^Jealous.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Well, I just drank coffee a few minutes ago!


----------



## Marte (Nov 20, 2018)

*tries to call again*


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Marte said:


> *calls*



Hello


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

if you guys know its common that a lot of people likes bacon on their burgers, so right now I'm shock none of you guys don't like bacon.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Nectar? You talking about honey?



Yes B)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Firelight said:


> if you guys know its common that a lot of people likes bacon on their burgers, so right now I'm shock none of you guys don't like bacon.



Ew bacon EW


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

I hate bacon on my burgers


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Bacon on burgers is amazing, what is this heresy?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Bacon on burgers is amazing, what is this heresy?



they're just like that cause its a pig your eating on a burger which is normal.
Wait I just realize I'm eating more like a breakfast burger cause the bacon is pig and the patty is a cow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

funny its farm food


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Great, now I wish I had a bacon burger!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Great, now I wish I had a bacon burger!



same


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 20, 2018)

i've had a bacon burger before! i didn't finish it, but it was SO good!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

We're back to bacon again? Okay then, what about fries with ice cream, eh?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Nooooo it's fries and milkshakes!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Fries and ice cream, fries and milkshakes, WHATEVS! I'll ******* devour that ****!!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 20, 2018)

I just love fries tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Fries and ice cream, fries and milkshakes, WHATEVS! I'll ******* devour that ****!!



*yes*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

I hate none crunchy fries because they taste more gross when they're soft


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I hate none crunchy fries because they taste more gross when they're soft



AgREeD!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

tell me your wishlist collectibles that you always wanted BESIDES Poke balls and moon ball or any other pokemon ball.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Take the L


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

nope don't take the lead 
have miss lady apple to take the lead


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I hate none crunchy fries because they taste more gross when they're soft



There is no greater scourge to this Earth than soggy fries. When I win, I will institute a mandatory measure of crispiness for all fried potato cuisine.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Firelight said:


> nope don't take the lead
> have miss lady apple to take the lead



Then why are *YOU* trying to take the lead? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

cause i'm helping apple to get over here on this thread
want her to see this thread is on the top cause we got a clasher taking the lead.
forgot the quote

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways I don't want to take this lead
remember last person post loses and that's only for me


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

I am content with being a loser if it means I win this thread.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

love losing


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Firelight said:


> cause i'm helping apple to get over here on this thread
> want her to see this thread is on the top cause we got a clasher taking the lead.
> forgot the quote
> 
> ...



Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2018)

'Allo!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 21, 2018)

What did I come back too?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2018)

Just us: a bunch of losers who are locked in a violent battle, each trying to obtain supremacy over a thread on an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

^^^^^^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 21, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Just us: a bunch of losers who are locked in a violent battle, each trying to obtain supremacy over a thread on an Animal Crossing forum.



But we are good losers.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

RA RA RASPUTIN


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year
I don't know if there'll be snow
But have a cup of cheer
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year
(Have a holly, jolly Christmas
It's the best time of the year)
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And when you walk down the street
Say hello to friends you know
And everyone you meet
Oh, ho the mistletoe
Hung where you can see
Somebody waits for you
Kiss her once for me
Have a holly, jolly Christmas
And in case you didn't hear
Oh by golly have a holly jolly Christmas
This year


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

sick


----------



## Marte (Nov 21, 2018)

M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
*instruments*
It's the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
Come inside, it's fun inside!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

Marte said:


> M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> *instruments*
> It's the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
> Come inside, it's fun inside!



I wonder if that show is still going on
I haven't seen it in ages

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> sick



if your talking about the song I put down then yeah its sicking for me.
I just post it because that what was playing in my kitchen at that time.


----------



## Marte (Nov 22, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I wonder if that show is still going on
> I haven't seen it in ages





IKR! Hahahahah


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Marte said:


> M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> *instruments*
> It's the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
> Come inside, it's fun inside!



All I can think of is that hot dog song lmao


----------



## Marte (Nov 22, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> All I can think of is that hot dog song lmao



Ahahah noooooo, rip


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

_Happy Thanksgiving_​


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Eat a lot, ppl!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Eat a lot, ppl!



no don't its bad
you'll be in pain on that day and the next day.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

PARTY POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPER!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

you are for making ppl to eat a lot and they can not enjoy thanksgiving because they're in pain for eating to much


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Yo!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

HOI


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Ai!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Ey!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 23, 2018)

Aloha! Again...


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

i win​


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Nadene said:


> i win​



*N O*


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

,,,,yis​


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Nadene said:


> ,,,,yis​


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 23, 2018)

its not yis, its yes


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

What's up?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2018)

Firelight said:


> its not yis, its yes



*yis*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> What's up?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Maybe I'll be tracer


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> *yis*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wrong grammar


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

...Yes, that's the joke teacher lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Firelight said:


> wrong grammar



Hi teacher


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hi teacher



LOL!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm not a teacher


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I'm not a teacher


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2018)

you stolen that picture from a user signature on here xD

and just please stop cause idc that this is suppose to be a joke because to me its getting annoying.
pretty dumb that you guys all starting to call me a teacher because of one thing I said.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

You'll be fine.


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Maybe I'll be tracer



I'm already tracer


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 24, 2018)

I had to school my sister and dad about CF & WW not having wifi without the exploit but they couldn't grasp my pure raw knowledge XD


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I had to school my sister and dad about CF & WW not having wifi without the exploit but they couldn't grasp my pure raw knowledge XD



Oh wow I totally forgot CF and WW didn't have wifi anymore. What's the exploit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 24, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I had to school my sister and dad about CF & WW not having wifi without the exploit but they couldn't grasp my pure raw knowledge XD



Huh? Can you tell us more despite the fact that I've never played CF and WW?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Marte said:


> I'm already tracer



What about widowmaker


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> What about widowmaker



I'm already widowmaker


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Marte said:


> I'm already widowmaker



I'll be bastion


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I'll be bastion



Nerf Bastion!


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 25, 2018)

Hmm, you’re right so winston?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Reyrey said:


> Hmm, you’re right so winston?



I wanna be Winston


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I wanna be Winston



I guess I'll be Genji..


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Marte said:


> I guess I'll be Genji..



I'm already genji


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I'm already genji



Then I'll be McCree!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Marte said:


> Then I'll be McCree!



I already chose McCree


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Nailed it!!!!!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 25, 2018)

I already main Pharah, someone switch to Mercy!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

Mercy it is! <3


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Marte said:


> Nailed it!!!!!!



Yusssssss


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

Huuuuuuup!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't think the rules allow me to say the exploits name cause its considered a cheat.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't think the rules allow me to say the exploits name cause its considered a cheat.



Oh. I completely forgot about that rule.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't think the rules allow me to say the exploits name cause its considered a cheat.



Ah had no idea, sorry!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2018)

No prob! I know on ACC it's against the rules, so I assume the same goes for here.

The only reason I remember that rule and know it is a cheat rule is cause I've posted somethin similar to a cheat on ACC before and it was against the rules haha oops.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Hai


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

Marte said:


> I'm already widowmaker



what are you irl!?
tell us cause your saying your two things


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Look up "maybe I'll be tracer" @Firelight


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 26, 2018)

*You lost! *


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

"It is my pleasure." - Mipha


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> "It is my pleasure." - Mipha



Has saved my butt countless times ;-;


----------



## Marte (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> what are you irl!?
> tell us cause your saying your two things



I'm everything


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

HIT OR MISS?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

Last person to post loses
who else


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

I win yay


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I win yay



Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahhahahahhahahahahahahahhaha
no


----------



## Marte (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Cwynne (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm the video game boy! I'm the one who WINS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> HIT OR MISS?



I guess they never miss hUH


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahhahahahhahahahahahahahhaha
> no



Aw ;-;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

funny


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> funny


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

jjjjh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> View attachment 221989



that's not funny
its ugly


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Lol-


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't know what's goin on here anymore. I think I was lost when all the OverWatch talk started.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

Firelight said:


> that's not funny
> its ugly



Sorry teacher I'll do better at trying to impress you lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2018)

My favorite quote from Xenoblade Chronicles 3D:

Shulk: “Teach us, Heropon Riki!” *laughing*

Me: “Teach me, Heropon Riki!  Teach me how to win this thread.”  :/


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I win...


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> Hi, I win...



hahahahaahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahh..... hahahahaahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah

*no*


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

Sike, you thought!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Lul


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hate to break it to you, but I think I should win.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

no... I SHALL WIN!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Guys guys guys.. I'm winning rest the dead


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

Sike, you thought.. again!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

i onwy fwive wet me win


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

*A BIG FAT NO*


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

Santa baby, slip a sable under the tree for me


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

>.>


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

<_<


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

-_-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'll just butt in right now. ._.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

ewwww move your butt out of here


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

∧_∧
    　　 (　･ω･)　
    　 ＿|　⊃／(＿＿_
    ／　└-(＿＿＿_／
    ￣￣￣￣￣￣￣











    　＜⌒／ヽ-､_＿_
    ／＜_/＿＿＿＿／


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> ∧_∧
> (　･ω･)
> ＿|　⊃／(＿＿_
> ／　└-(＿＿＿_／
> ...



Aw xD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> ∧_∧
> (　･ω･)
> ＿|　⊃／(＿＿_
> ／　└-(＿＿＿_／
> ...



Same


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Firelight said:


> that's not funny
> its ugly



Wait, honeyaura, is that YOUR cat? Or an image from online?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Just casually sliding into this thread for my sweet win


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

ill take that win from you


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

_shoots revolver into air_ hOWDY yA'LL


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Sssss


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Heyooooo

Everyone on this page is active right now, it truly is a race.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait, honeyaura, is that YOUR cat? Or an image from online?



Just an image from online c:


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

what anime is your sig from, honeyaura?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> what anime is your sig from, honeyaura?



It's a music video, "Sand Planet" ft. Miku Hatsune c:


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> It's a music video, "Sand Planet" ft. Miku Hatsune c:



ooh okay gotcha! 
i'm not a big miku hatsune fan so that's probably why i didn't get it haha

it's very cool regardless though!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey, I haven't played last person to post wins for quite a while. How has the meta changed while I was gone?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> ooh okay gotcha!
> i'm not a big miku hatsune fan so that's probably why i didn't get it haha
> 
> it's very cool regardless though!



Lol it's okay, thanks!
I'm a fellow Floridian too btw yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Hey, I haven't played last person to post wins for quite a while. How has the meta changed while I was gone?



Lol a lot of it is us having convos, while trying to win at the same time xD


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

This new "convo meta" is terrible. So many previously interesting strategies have been nerfed to oblivion. Almost makes me miss the Comic Sans meta.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

What strategies were used to win?

Also I just realized somethin. TBT does have a max limit for threads right?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Sssss



someone is a snake


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 27, 2018)

boop


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> boop



omg your avatar xD
why pikachu


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Lol it's okay, thanks!
> I'm a fellow Floridian too btw yay!



_gasp_ 
*i've found my person!*

that's really cool! i haven't met any Floridians on this site before (that i've been aware of) so it's nice to find someone else from the same state as me! always a treat c:


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

hello everyone


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm the last loser to post


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

now im the least poster to post


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

I see


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

last! :')


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

hey did you know the pear is my 3rd favorite fruit in acnl?  its underrated


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

oh i'm so glad to hear that!! the pear is probably my #1 favorite tbh! i like peaches (they remind me of little butts!) and apples but pears are just really great imo. it doesn't help that i actually really like them irl, but there's something about their design in ACNL that's just really nice! plus they kinda remind me of little cacti so they fit my town in a way haha c:


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> oh i'm so glad to hear that!! the pear is probably my #1 favorite tbh! i like peaches (they remind me of little butts!) and apples but pears are just really great imo. it doesn't help that i actually really like them irl, but there's something about their design in ACNL that's just really nice! plus they kinda remind me of little cacti so they fit my town in a way haha c:



huh i suppose it does look like a cactus in a way

peaches are my favorite in game, then cherries and pears are third


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

ooh i also like cherries! i want to like oranges but... perfect oranges kinda weird me out?? like idk they just look weird as heck. they look deformed pfft

tbh i wish lemons could be a native fruit... they're so lovely- though idk what perfect lemons would look like as they're really yellow already? i'd imagine they'd probably be deformed like the oranges too but i'm not sure


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> tbh i wish lemons could be a native fruit... they're so lovely- though idk what perfect lemons would look like as they're really yellow already? i'd imagine they'd probably be deformed like the oranges too but i'm not sure



Perhaps they could be a gold, sparkling color? It would indeed be interesting to see perfect island fruits. Perhaps perfect bananas could be red or blue, since both of those colors are actual species of banana.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 28, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> i like peaches (they remind me of little butts!)



OMG SAME I call the peaches little pink butts LOL


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 28, 2018)

Firelight said:


> omg your avatar xD
> why pikachu


Why you do this to me?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

^ Noooo you ruined Pikachu ;(


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2018)

Is everyone ready to play, “last person to post gets their soul consumed by MapleSilver’s chandelure”?!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

im in


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

Count me out!


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

i like my soul _in my body_ tyvm! i'm out! ;u;


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

Time to catch some zzz's


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

i'm hUNGRy ;u;


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

im just starting lunch at 2 pm


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

its 4pm for me and im hungry XD


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

Bunny from tiger said:


> im just starting lunch at 2 pm



it's 5 pm here! getting ready to have me some dinner


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

oh deerprongs i basically live in the wildwest XD im in kansas


----------



## steele (Nov 28, 2018)

only 3:12 here and i want dinner ;-;


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

XD i only have to wait 1 hour for Dinner!


----------



## steele (Nov 28, 2018)

It would be cool if we could cook (aside from harvest festival) in acnl. LOL but then I would be obsessing over that.
Now I'm just making myself hungry.

what's for dinner for you guys?

I'm doing a oven baked mesquite chicken, baked potato, and veggie.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

steele said:


> It would be cool if we could cook (aside from harvest festival) in acnl. LOL but then I would be obsessing over that.
> Now I'm just making myself hungry.
> 
> what's for dinner for you guys?
> ...



oh that would be sooo cool, maybe in ac switch
hmm not sure what where having XD your dinner sounds yummy


----------



## steele (Nov 28, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> oh that would be sooo cool, maybe in ac switch
> hmm not sure what where having XD your dinner sounds yummy



except I have to make it -.- and i'm lazy haha


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

oh XD i know what u mean i make dinner for my fam on weekends XD and we have like the wierest sounding dishes ever that are hard to cook XD


----------



## steele (Nov 28, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> oh XD i know what u mean i make dinner for my fam on weekends XD and we have like the wierest sounding dishes ever that are hard to cook XD



like what? haha make me hungry


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

let meh think of one like this one i made a lil bit ago STEAK WITH LEMON TAHINI SAUCE sry im broke or i would post a pic to thats a simpler one


----------



## steele (Nov 28, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> let meh think of one like this one i made a lil bit ago STEAK WITH LEMON TAHINI SAUCE sry im broke or i would post a pic to thats a simpler one



Well that did it. Lol time to scavenge for lunch.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

XD yah maybe ill have a snack before i go on my newspaperroute so cya after


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

steele said:


> It would be cool if we could cook (aside from harvest festival) in acnl. LOL but then I would be obsessing over that.
> Now I'm just making myself hungry.
> 
> what's for dinner for you guys?
> ...



...WE NEED TO COOK
Nintendo please add that for the Switch game!!

also i'm currently eating black beans and yellow rice with sausage!


----------



## nanpan (Nov 28, 2018)

uwu I'm excited to play dont starve together today

boop​


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

steele said:


> It would be cool if we could cook (aside from harvest festival) in acnl. LOL but then I would be obsessing over that.
> Now I'm just making myself hungry.
> 
> what's for dinner for you guys?
> ...



not sure yet, but that sounds delicious!


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

doing dishes is honestly the worst part about dinner ;u;


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> doing dishes is honestly the worst part about dinner ;u;



smelling the food being cooked when you cant eat it is the worst part to me. it taunts you >.<


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 28, 2018)

boop


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

*KICKS DOOR DOWN*

hi :')

- - - Post Merge - - -








caught my villagers together! hmm what were they plotting before i arrived? sneaky little devils...


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

maybe a murder?


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

probably haha!







it's a nice night in my little desert town <33


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

oh cool so you made a wildwest theme?


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

of course! ;') it's a heavy work in progress but it's slowly getting there! kinda proud of what little i have done tbh
i really hope to be able to let people visit/put up a dream address once i've made more progress with it


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

oh cool!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

update on dinner: mac n cheese from last night lol


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

that sounds good!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

it is good! put some bacon crumbles in it


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 28, 2018)

My family went out to eat at a restaurant for my sisters bday. They had big fish tanks there and a fish had died and sank to the bottom.

So what do the other fish do?





They eat at it until you could clearly and cleanly see bones where it's stomach was. The head wasn't good enough for them apparently.

Like dang. Fish are fierce.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

yep ive seen that to XD there lick yumm free sushi XD


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

hhu


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

fish are some serious cannibals like wOw
it's scary tbh

they're like mini sharks except without all the teeth


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 28, 2018)

Omg I miss mac and cheese so much.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Omg I miss mac and cheese so much.



Hello darkness my old friend


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 29, 2018)

mac & cheese is heaven


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you, next


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2018)

I forgot what I was gonna post here. Oops.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Ylyl


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

I am an oath.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

We you (did you get the reference?)


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Wii U


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 29, 2018)

Did somebody call the ambulance?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2018)

You’re going to need the ambulance after this.

Spike spitball attack!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 29, 2018)

Im back! did i win?


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2018)

*SKERT*

Why hello there.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Well holo everyone


----------



## Flare (Nov 29, 2018)

holo there


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 29, 2018)

heya!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm transforming...


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

oh no the rhino is going super saiyan


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

*super saiyan voice* HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2018)

SKRAAAAAAAAWK! What's the meaning of this?!?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

Take the L


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd rather take the W


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

Sry only Ls


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 30, 2018)

feels so sad today


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Sry only Ls



Aw man


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2018)

?Awwwwww yeah, it?s time to get boppin?

Got to get boppin? in here,

Time for the boppin time.

Woah-oh.  Take your collectibles.  Sell them all.

I?m Mr. Bebop.  I?M MR. BEBOP.?

*music ends with my arms crossed*

Planet head: ?HMM... I LIKE WHAT YOU?VE GOT.?

Does this mean I win the thread?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> “Awwwwww yeah, it’s time to get boppin’
> 
> Got to get boppin’ in here,
> 
> ...



Here's my W, you win lol


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Mikuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## deerprongs (Dec 1, 2018)

_*returns to the living after disappearing for two days*_

_*dies again*_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2018)

hi im back did i miss anything


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

No


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2018)

okay then


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Mhm


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

We named the galaxy after a chocolate bar...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 1, 2018)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

RAINBOW


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> RAINBOW


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

:O


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 1, 2018)

I still don't know where the power button on my new TV is.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Maybe check the back?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2018)

Get that out of here!  *knocks the basketball of W out of your hands and takes it*


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Get that out of here!  *knocks the basketball of W out of your hands and takes it*



Nooooo my W!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

8)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Schleepy


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

HEY NOOBZ!!!!!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

SUP BRUH
wait


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

xD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2018)

hi


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> hi



B̶y̶e̶ Hi!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2018)

booping in to say hi!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Hiya c:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't know you
I don't know you
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you.  I’ll take it from here.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2018)

welp. hi everyone


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2018)

toes before hoes


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

This is a nice, quality post.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 2, 2018)

I am a TBT Queen bow down to me peasants


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> This is a nice, quality post.



O:


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 2, 2018)

I can't believe I'm winning.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

balls


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> balls



You already have two of them in your sig >:0


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 3, 2018)

So I came back here and I see this small conversation?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

Flaffy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

ampharos

also yeah looking to buy a love ball that's why


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 3, 2018)

Hehe balls
 I'm such a child.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

"love" balls.. hehe

(same honey lol)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> "love" balls.. hehe
> 
> (same honey lol)



Ayyyyyyyye B)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2018)

Is this readable?  Is this even a post?  It must not be... :’)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2018)

Aww, dont be like that, silly
am i winning?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

You somehow kept the lead for 2 days. Congratulations.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 5, 2018)

Im just gonna randomly pop in now.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> am i winning?



According to my calculations I think you are losing :thinking emoji:


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Good afternoon doves


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2018)

Eyy howsit goin 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> You somehow kept the lead for 2 days. Congratulations.



C O N G L A T U R A T I O N


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

I win! 
*does the weegee*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 5, 2018)

Activating a post from myself!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ll win.... for now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> You somehow kept the lead for 2 days. Congratulations.



wow. bup


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

hyy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

bupperino


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

You lose.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> You lose.


View attachment 222206


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2018)

Arrrr!!  Give me that win!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

nope


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

I win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

Too bad


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

kitties

did I win yet


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

are you guys mad because i held the lead for 2 days?
View attachment 222207


----------



## neoratz (Dec 5, 2018)

hey bro


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

View attachment 222209
who are you?


----------



## neoratz (Dec 5, 2018)

well....... heh..................... you see............................................. *i am walking away*


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

neoratz said:


> well....... heh..................... you see............................................. *i am walking away*



Nooo come back


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

Why do people post so late at night and so early in the morning? Let me win now please!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## rianne (Dec 6, 2018)

Combo breaker.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

0:


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2018)

Subzero voice: “Get over here, win!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2018)

boop
View attachment 222215


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2018)

Snugudoguluhugubaobao.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2018)

meowch!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2018)

View attachment 222221


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> View attachment 222219


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

Nox said:


>



LOL okay you win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

I just got back from a train ride.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2018)

ooooo how was itView attachment 222222


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSuLFvalhnQ

cute boy down the street showed me this guy a while back. it's worth a watch


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

BABY SHARK DU DU DU DU DU DU


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> ooooo how was itView attachment 222222



Me? Well, I had to defeat exploding trains in pac-man style and facing off against a demon. That was quite a ride I should say.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

I know, right? Craziest time of my life.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 7, 2018)

A new challenger appears!

Mwahahaha.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

'Eyyyy!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you next ***** - Kris Jenner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm coming home. I'm coming home. Tell the forums I'm coming home.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2018)

I shall win!  Some day...


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Soon...


Soon...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 7, 2018)

boop


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Boo


----------



## Marte (Dec 8, 2018)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi @everyone


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 8, 2018)

meowch


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

why are you wasting your time reading this?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

qloop


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

MysteriousSpirit said:


> qloop



This language seems interesting


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Bacon. That is all.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Bacon. That is all.



And this is why we are meant to be friends.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2018)

I just have one question for the next poster:

Are you ready to lose, or are you ready to LOSE?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm not ready so I guess I will just win c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I'm not ready so I guess I will just win c:



No.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Nani?!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Nani?!



No.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Beegle bobble brup bop, bork!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Anyone have a comforter, I'm cold lol


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

I know you zoomed in your screen to read this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

Lies. My eyesight's not THAT bad!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 9, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Lies. My eyesight's not THAT bad!



yep mee too


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Lies. My eyesight's not THAT bad!



ok then tell me what I wrote here?
Ok then tell me what I wrote there ^


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I know you zoomed in your screen to read this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2018)

Please just let me win.  In the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Please just let me win.  In the spirit of Christmas.



I will win, and if that means I have to declare war on Christmas, that is what I am going to do.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 9, 2018)

Nuh-uh, no way that's going to happen.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

*wears the crown* I. Win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 9, 2018)

_Steals the crown_ I win


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

-Politely sneakily takes the crown-
T-thank you I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 9, 2018)

takes it back


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Aw :c


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2018)

Uhm


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 10, 2018)

takes it back


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2018)

*steals it and runs away*


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2018)

*catches up, steals it, then hides*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

*has one in her closet so shes fine that someone took someone elses crown*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Throws a different crown like a boomerang to steal the crown that everyone is fighting for, obtains it and teleports to the other side of the world*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

*sits in room sipping tea while everyone is trying to get the crown*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Teleports to where you are and grabs you into the battlefield*


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2018)

*Does absolutely nothing*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 11, 2018)

_grabs the crown and throws it into the sea_


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Holo everyone


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 11, 2018)

boop


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Boop


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> _grabs the crown and throws it into the sea_


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> _grabs the crown and throws it into the sea_



You fool. Now I have the power of Neptune himself.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> _grabs the crown and throws it into the sea_



So that means the sea wins


----------



## neoratz (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 11, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> So that means the sea wins



Nah, I'm going to soak up the entire sea just like Spongebob in that one episode: With a straw.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

You're gonna get dehydrated. The sea be salty.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

neoratz said:


>



Yesssss


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)

neoratz said:


>



MIKUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 12, 2018)

oh


----------



## goro (Dec 12, 2018)

hey guys what's up


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)

goro said:


> hey guys what's up



I'm-


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2018)

Is that nail polish? I like nail polish.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

^Same!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Let's see how long I remain ze winr!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Hehe 4 minutes -puts on sunglasses-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 12, 2018)

welp i win for now


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

No MINE



if that's okay


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

^ Cannot be unseen lol


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Princess Mipha said:


>



I love this omg!!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

I want that shirt


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

You can buy it from simply nailogical merch lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

Can I break my old record? Let's see..


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

1 hour. Not bad


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 13, 2018)

beat my 2 day lead


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

Okay!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 13, 2018)

welp i just broke it


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

Nuuuuuu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 13, 2018)

HELLO!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

HOLO!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2018)

Kon'nichiwa.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2018)

Buenos noches...

Now give me that win!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2018)

Nope


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 14, 2018)

bup


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

Baguettes! Huo huo huo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 14, 2018)

jingle bell jingle bell


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

Jingle bells batman smells robin laid an egg


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Batmobile lost a wheel
And Joker got awayyyyy --hey!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2018)

No more of this batman tom foolery... I shall have the win and I shall have it now!


----------



## Captain Avian (Dec 14, 2018)

According to all known laws 
of aviation, 
there is no way a bee 
should be able to fly. 
Its wings are too small to get 
its fat little body off the ground. 
The bee, of course, flies anyway 
because bees don't care 
what humans think is impossible.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 14, 2018)

back kinda on these threads but ill still be less active


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

Firelight said:


> back kinda on these threads but ill still be less active



Hey! Wb c:


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 15, 2018)

Yay


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 15, 2018)

gg


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

I've always wanted a cute Christmas dress like that lol ^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 15, 2018)

Who is that animal in your sig? It's so cute!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 15, 2018)

Hiya


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 15, 2018)

german shepherds are nice


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 15, 2018)

All dogs are good dogs


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 15, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> All dogs are good dogs



yes but i got a german shepherd today so i especially adore them


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Who is that animal in your sig? It's so cute!



Oh sorry, did you mean me? o:
If so, it's a snow bunny!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2018)

Last person to post wins... nothing!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Aw ;-; ok


----------



## elce (Dec 15, 2018)

no one else post ty


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2018)

Your reverse psychology is working on me... I’m going to post!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 16, 2018)

christmas cowboy beepbop. COOL!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

I win nothing!  :,D


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

Stop posting at 3am in the morning!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 16, 2018)

^

*[Posts in winning]*


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> View attachment 222481



Me: LAUGHS IN HOLO


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2018)

*Wins in style*


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

*Throws a garbage bag*


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2018)

Twilight Princess frustrates me.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 16, 2018)

gamers are opressed


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

Hoo ha


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2018)

few days left till christmas
but idk why I don't feel excited


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2018)

Welp off to play more Zelda.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzz.... Wait, did I win?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 17, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Zzzzzzzzz.... Wait, did I win?



yes you did


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2018)

Winning time!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Enter Honey


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2018)

Shellzilla has entered the thread.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Behind winner Honey lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Honey has been removed from the chat*


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Aw ;-;


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 18, 2018)

*announcer voice from the Smash games*

Stella-Io randomly ques in!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 18, 2018)

hm today i think i will be tracer


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

And today I think I will win.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> hm today i think i will be tracer



I'm already tracer


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

I can't sleep, so I shall win


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

I win good games


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Nox said:


> I win good games



You also lose good games


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Everybody a loses!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

You loses


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 18, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Everybody a loses!



yeah we always will every time


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

That’s my horse!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

we are all the real winners here


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Princess Mipha said:


>



I need this energy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

i love that cat pic u  posted


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Holo everyone


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Holo everyone



aint no holo-back guurl


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
'Cause I ain't no holoback girl
I ain't no holoback girl


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

this, is bananas


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i love that cat pic u  posted



LOL it's one of my favorites


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 19, 2018)

boop


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Foo


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 19, 2018)

Its the most worse time of the year, ding dong ding dong
xD


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

*starts charging* haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2018)

That’s a lot of As


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 19, 2018)

I am not letting any Spike Spiegels get in my way.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> View attachment 222586


The sequel: You lose, I win!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2018)

Nox said:


> The sequel: You lose, I win!



And the masterpiece of a finish to the trilogy: you also lose, now I win!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

plot twist im the winner


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Double plot twist: the thread closes and I win forever


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Double plot twist: the thread closes and I win forever


Fiction!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Wanna sprite cranberry?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

*RUDOLPH IS PUBLIC ENEMY #1*


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 20, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I'm already tracer



what about widowmaker?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> what about widowmaker?



I'm already Widowmaker!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Winner


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Alexis said:


> I'm already Widowmaker!



I'll be bastion


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 20, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I'll be bastion



NERF BASTION


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> NERF BASTION



You're right so Winston


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 20, 2018)

funny guys


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Huehuehuehue


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

So long Kang Bowser!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2018)

?siht ekil gnitsop yb niw I naC


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

*Lets go babbbbyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> ?siht ekil gnitsop yb niw I naC



.t'nac uoy oN


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 20, 2018)

Wah


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

im cool


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> ?siht ekil gnitsop yb niw I naC





xSuperMario64x said:


> .t'nac uoy oN


poop hahahaahahah poop


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

im cooler


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 20, 2018)

Alexis said:


> I'm already Widowmaker!



i'll be bastion


----------



## Flare (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2018)

I went to crack my elbow and cracked like seven other joints by accident in my wrist and hand.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

im the coolest


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 20, 2018)

Flare said:


>



THIS MAKES ME SICK THANKS LMAOOO


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

ikr lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

good afternoon


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 20, 2018)

I &#55357;&#56399; will &#55357;&#56399; win &#55357;&#56399; this &#55357;&#56399; game &#55357;&#56399; or &#55357;&#56399; else &#55357;&#56399; you &#55357;&#56399; will &#55357;&#56399; have &#55357;&#56399; to &#55357;&#56399; read &#55357;&#56399; more &#55357;&#56399; of &#55357;&#56399; this &#55357;&#56399;


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2018)

Well I guess we’re going to be reading more of it, lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> i'll be bastion



Nerf bastion!


----------



## Flare (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Flare said:


>



What a great family


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2018)

Uhhh... What did I just see?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2018)

...I didn't really want sleep anyway ;; LOL


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 21, 2018)

The ocejdsocqndvqke?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Uhhh... What did I just see?



The question I’m asking myself right now


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Uhhh... What did I just see?



A happy family


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

Flare said:


>



idk what shrek has to do with them all but yeah i laughed XD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm bored so I thought I'd steal away someone else's win.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

That shrek weirdo family picture is very strange and kinda creepy xD


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

^^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

After three hours, you lose!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

:3

meep


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2018)

Give me the win!


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

my dog


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Nox said:


> my dog
> View attachment 222660



Doggo!!! <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

hihihi


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> He's a cutie!


She*  thanks!


Pokeclasher said:


> Doggo!!! <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 23, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Well I guess we?re going to be reading more of it, lmao



I gave up when it didn't show up correctly on the forum. You win this round.


----------



## ForeverGaming (Dec 23, 2018)

ForeverGaming wuhz here :3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Not anymore


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you, next.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

Yawn, good morning

I win!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Hihi


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 23, 2018)

i want to win!!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

^ me dancing because I won


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Huehuehuehue


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2018)

Sekke from Black Clover: “Bah-hah!”


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

Stay groovy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2018)

Stay saucy.


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

Stay  golden


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2018)

Stay classy


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 24, 2018)

Stay true.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

Stay fierce


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Stay tuned


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 24, 2018)

um what is this? Oh no did i break the chain

- - - Post Merge - - -

um what is this? Oh no did i break the chain


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> um what is this? Oh no did i break the chain
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> um what is this? Oh no did i break the chain



BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 24, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



well too bad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Aww man.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy holidays and a happy new year.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Holodays


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Eve!

...



Spoiler



Now give me the win please by not posting.  Thanks


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Toy Day!


----------



## Sugaryrush (Dec 24, 2018)

Have a joyful nondescript winter holiday!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

eat lots of hash browns!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Eat lots of sweets!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

literally only had dessert for dinner


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

MERRY CHRISTMAS I LOVE YOU ALL AND I HOPE THE PERSON READING THIS HAS AN AMAZING DAY <3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

I smell a Grinch here


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

looped this song 3 times now hehe


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Hihihihi


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

heyheyhey!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 25, 2018)

YAY! merry christmas EVERYONE!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> YAY! merry christmas EVERYONE!



mERRY CHRSITMAS


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 25, 2018)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

he he he


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Gah hahahahaha


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

Since I'm here, I would like to discuss my favorite foods:

chicken nuggets - because you can dip them in some good sauce
pasta - because who can pass down flavor strings
Chinese food - once ate it for breakfast and can confirm it's even better at 5am before school 


i'm sorry but I felt weird just typed "hehehehe"


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 25, 2018)

Ooo


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Tacos!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

burgers ultimately


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Best in the world!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

CHOOSE YOUR CHARACTER!!_buh-budda-baaaahhh_


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

I chose you!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

no u


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes me


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

oh snap so you _were_ talking to me rip let's get some f's in the chat
f


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

F ftw


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

agreed. i'm honored you chose me, but now is probably a good time to mention I'm not good at fighting rip
ULTRA F


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

I will teach you, for you shall become OU


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm sorry but what in the world does that mean lol and yes please teach me because I need to learn lmao


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Overused because you are good


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

oh awesome! so like Link!! yes I will be the best fighter!! maybe not the best, but I'll get close I hope lmao


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Tapu Koko would tremble before you!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

haha!! yes!! I will be the almighty!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m coming back for that win!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I’m coming back for that win!



false


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 26, 2018)

huh looks like im winning for now...


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 26, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> huh looks like im winning for now...



Doubt it


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

heheheheheheheeh


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Your signature is so pretty! ^


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

eeee thank you :,) ^ yours is really pretty too!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

Win.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

I think not


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Win.



Reusing this incredibly high-quality post.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

I wanna animate something


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2018)

I wish to win this thread (Oh wait, wrong thread.  Lmao).


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

Reese's puffs, reese's puffs, eat em up eat em up eat em up eat em up


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 26, 2018)

You're not gonna eat Reese, are you?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

nah nah. _Reese's Puffs_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

You’re great and you can accomplish anything


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 27, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> You’re great and you can accomplish anything



This inspired me to post here


----------



## boring (Dec 27, 2018)

_hit or miss_


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't stop believing, guys.

Don't stop believing.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

I want chicken nuggets...


----------



## boring (Dec 27, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> I want chicken nuggets...



,,, *chinken nunget*


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

Lijan said:


> ,,, *chinken nunget*


*beeschurger*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

Lijan said:


> _hit or miss_



Hit or miss, I guess they never miss huh


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Hit or miss, I guess they never miss huh



you got a boyfriend. I bet he doesn't kiss ya! _muah_


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

No more of this food talk and rapping tom foolery.  Just give me the win!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> No more of this food talk and rapping tom foolery.  Just give me the win!



winners like memes, so i'm gonna have to stop you right there


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

*Excelsior!*


----------



## happyhailey (Dec 27, 2018)

right now i’m eating pizza........and i’m winning


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> I want chicken nuggets...



dude sAME


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 27, 2018)

If I am allowed to win, everyone can have a basket of this.

Nope.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

YUM

I'll also give up my win if buffalo wings are involved. . . <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> YUM
> 
> I'll also give up my win if buffalo wings are involved. . . <3



Too late, you already posted.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Dammit ;-;


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Dammit ;-;



it's okay. we can get chicken nugs instead.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> it's okay. we can get chicken nugs instead.



Yay!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Yay!



woop woop~


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2018)

Everyone, let’s just forget about winning this game and go get chicken nugs instead.  Chicken nugs is clearly the winner.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Everyone, let’s just forget about winning this game and go get chicken nugs instead.  Chicken nugs is clearly the winner.



I already offered chicken nuggets if everyone let me win, but they just had to squander that opportunity.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2018)

Aww man, I thought that would work and I would win.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

imma get fat if I keep eating this late

can't wait to attend the funeral of my youthful metabolism


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Aww man, I thought that would work and I would win.





raeyoung said:


> imma get fat if I keep eating this late



Alas, the world in its current state cannot enjoy so much as a simple pleasure such as nuggets if it means giving up its win.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Alas, the world in its current state cannot enjoy so much as a simple pleasure such as nuggets if it means giving up its win.



i'm way too tired to interpret those big words, only big I can handle is...


*BIGGIE CHEESE*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 28, 2018)

Eventually we will all die and we wil never win  carp, it went dark


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 28, 2018)

Welp


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

i'll win before I die, tho


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 28, 2018)

No


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

yuh


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2018)

Nuh


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Me


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

hello, soon to be OU thinks not


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Use your brains and think. Do you think you can defeat MEEE!?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

hmmm.... not sure... time will tell!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

hope u have  a lovely day  <3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> hope u have  a lovely day  <3



Aw thanks sweetie <3 hope you have a great day too! Ok now I win.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 29, 2018)

thank U next.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

ay yo hip hop da bop


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2018)

i feel so accomplished right now


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Good afternoon everyone c:


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Good afternoon everyone c:



u too :>


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Aw thanks bb!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

A good afternoon it is


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

gloriaaaaa


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheila said:


> gloriaaaaa



I read this as "gorillaaaaaaa" uh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> I read this as "gorillaaaaaaa" uh



lmao it was a reference to a song lol


----------



## Captain Avian (Dec 29, 2018)

howdy


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lmao it was a reference to a song lol



rip i'm hella uncultured ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> rip i'm hella uncultured ;;



lol unless ur into old cheesy european music i don't blame ya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm-TQ2uS9zc  this one


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lol unless ur into old cheesy european music i don't blame ya
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm-TQ2uS9zc  this one



oooo I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m back


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I’m back



oh hey


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 29, 2018)

we all win


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

You are too overconfident. Let me show you to your DEFEAT!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

DEFEAT is TAEFED backwards.  I don’t know what TAEFED means, but whatever it does mean, it’s got to be the opposite of DEFEAT.


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

Hahaha. Feels so good to see your panic-stricken face.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

Firelight said:


> we all win


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


>



so does that mean we all get bragging rights too


----------



## boring (Dec 29, 2018)

pain


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

all I know is pain


----------



## Coffins (Dec 29, 2018)

I just wanna be a part of


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Coffins said:


> I just wanna be a part of



a part of what


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> all I know is pain



Robot voice: ?ALL I KNOW IS PAIN.?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Robot voice: “ALL I KNOW IS PAIN.”



"ALL I KNOW IS PAIN. ALL I KNOW IS PAIN. PAIN."


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Guys I'm hungry, whatcha guys snacking on c:


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Guys I'm hungry, whatcha guys snacking on c:



chocolate cookies~ i had a mini stash in my room lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2018)

um some chocolate?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> um some chocolate?



chocolate ftw!


----------



## rianne (Dec 30, 2018)

Ready4victory


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

gosh... 2am already? welp, trying to get back on a normal sleep pattern is gonna be impossible


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Hihihi


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

I love music boxes


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

jingle balls


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

raeyoung said:


> chocolate cookies~ i had a mini stash in my room lol



Omg let's share lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2018)

You may have won the battle, but you lost the war!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

You’re the best


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Omg let's share lol



lol I would if I could lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

mm cookies


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> mm cookies



oh yeah. cookies are BA E


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

^^^^^


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2018)

vvvvv

Idk, just felt like typing the opposite arrows.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

tomorrow will be the last day of December


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2018)

Tomorrow will be the last day of 2018


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

Nox said:


> Tomorrow will be the last day of 2018



ik and im sad about it


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2018)

Firelight said:


> ik and im sad about it


Why is that?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

I had some good ribs today heck yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

See y'all next year


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh my 3 more hours till news year day


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

yes might get some gingerbread cookies just cause now lol cookies r life


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year to everyone in advance. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

Firelight said:


> ik and im sad about it



same.. not a futurist here -. -.

anyway happy new year everyne


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

2019 hype


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

happy new year's eve~~~ gonna celebrate with Wild World and hot Cheetos... hopefully!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2018)

Maybe someone will finally win this game this coming year... lmao


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2018)

Last person to post in 2018 wins


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2018)

Nox said:


> Last person to post in 2018 wins



That would depend on timezones since I'm pretty sure it's already 2019 in some places but where I live it's still 6:38pm in 2018


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Luigi man


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who survived 2018!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Congrats to everyone who survived 2018!



yep and I wonder who will win this year


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

I think I will


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## MarbledMell (Jan 1, 2019)

I can’t believe this thing started like 2/3 years ago lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Some threads here are 15 years old so


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Nox said:


>



BAHAHAHA


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Nox said:


>



Is he the ?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 1, 2019)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY <3


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Is he the View attachment 222924?



Yes, but more like DWAYNEView attachment 222924JOHNSON


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 1, 2019)

random ness


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

bloop


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Is he the View attachment 222924?



funny xD


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

"Jon I can smell you"


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2019)

In order to win this game, you must Post (up Karl) Malone (on the basketball court).  

*jump around starts playing*


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 1, 2019)

well then


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

then well


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

"super smash bros ultimate is now available in soulja boy's new game console!"


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 2, 2019)

Wait nintendo warns souja boy that if he keeps doing this, he may be sent to prison for infringement or something...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay, I don't know this soulja boy person but who is he?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

Congrats, you won for around 12 hours, but now it’s my turn!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

MMMHMMMMHMMMMMM

LUIGI TIME


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

Luigi time canceled


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 2, 2019)

Ivysaur gang lets do this


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 3, 2019)

Wah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

oh no they're teaming up


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2019)

Wheel... of... winning!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

*zooms* hello
now i'll lose


----------



## nanpan (Jan 3, 2019)

Y e e t


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 3, 2019)

*Waves a hammer in two frames and hits you with a 9*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

ok then?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow, you won for almost a full day.  Nice.  But now I’ll take it from here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm not letting you take the throne for five hours.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 5, 2019)

Hihihi


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m back... again...

Now give me the win!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I won and now a new game begins im better


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone have any pancakes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Anyone have any pancakes



nope but I got waffles


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> nope but I got waffles



Awesome let's do it


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Awesome let's do it



heck yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAAAAAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 6, 2019)

WHO ATE ALL MY BEANS


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm making a comeback guys!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2019)

And now I’m making my comeback


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry guys, this is my win. Everyone go home.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

you thought


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 6, 2019)

Nani?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

*NANI?!*


----------



## ShadowDire (Jan 6, 2019)

Mwebbebebe


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

kkkk


----------



## KipperDen (Jan 7, 2019)

Ooh, I can finally win something for once! Even if it's just for a moment lol


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 7, 2019)

l ll
llL


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2019)

hello!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

Hai


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 7, 2019)

i win lose

- - - Post Merge - - -



NoUsernameHere said:


> l ll
> llL



say something for real dont hide it


----------



## ShadowDire (Jan 7, 2019)

Get *PRANKED *kiddos.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 7, 2019)

peepee

---



NightmareSilver said:


> say something for real dont hide it


What was not real about what I said, you just don't understand the deep meaning behind the message hidden there smh


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2019)

You cannot win, you have no username!  Who will they give the award to?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Bada bing bada boom


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 7, 2019)

She Took The Kids


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

Akira-chan said:


> She Took The Kids



Who?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Funfun11 (Jan 8, 2019)

no u


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes me, I can have the win right?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

3...2...1... nope!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 9, 2019)

So how was your day? I hope it was lovely.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 9, 2019)

ooga booga,


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 9, 2019)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaai


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

_I'm sorry that I "stole" the picture for this post, but it's too funny xD_


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

kek have fun with that


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 9, 2019)

KEK


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

indeed


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2019)

KEK...leon

Kecleon


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 10, 2019)

...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 10, 2019)

,,,


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2019)

!!!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

???


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2019)

???


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> ???



???

anyways we lose


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

✓✓✓


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

XXX


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

EEE


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2019)

ooo


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


>



the f's in the chat we all needed


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 11, 2019)

achoo


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

Puriin said:


> achoo



bless you


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 11, 2019)

hungry


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

thirsty


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2019)

I wonder how long I can stay up for.

But I probably should go to bed.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2019)

NightmareSilver is hungry.

Pokeclasher is thirsty.

I?M BATMAN.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2019)

NightmareSilver is hungry.

Pokeclasher is thirsty.

Spike is Batman.

*I'm the winner.*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 12, 2019)

NightmareSilver is hungry.

Pokeclasher is thirsty.

Spike is Batman.

MapleSilver is not the winner.

But neither am I.

...F


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 13, 2019)

wow 13 hours what a record! beat my 2 day score


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

Huhuhuhu


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

NightmareSilver is hungry.

Pokeclasher is thirsty.

Spike is Batman.

MapleSilver is not the winner.

But neither is NoUsernameHere.

I worship King Dedede.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2019)

Lmao I have such great friends on here


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Lmao I have such great friends on here



do I count


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> do I count



Of course!


----------



## mooseco (Jan 13, 2019)

I claim victory!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Of course!



yippee!! ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2019)

Post glitch.

And also, come here, win!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

do the Mario


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

SWING YO ARMS FROM SIDE TA SIDE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

hi hope ur all having a lovely time


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> SWING YO ARMS FROM SIDE TA SIDE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> hi hope ur all having a lovely time



I am thank you


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

Nox said:


>



This makes me so happy.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 14, 2019)

Hahahaahhahaa




NOBODY is allowed to post beyond this post.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2019)

Bluebellie said:


> Hahahaahhahaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg creepy djnhffkjfhfh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

Nox said:


>



Anyone who posts after me will receive a free bottle of cactus juice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

Awesome, I always wondered what a cactus tastes like. The last time I tried to eat one didn't go too well.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Awesome, I always wondered what a cactus tastes like. The last time I tried to eat one didn't go too well.



This was the last we saw of xSuperMario64x. Once the cactus juice took its effects, they ran off screaming into The Woods which had been barricaded off for most of the year. No one knows what became of them.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2019)

Bleh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Awesome, I always wondered what a cactus tastes like. The last time I tried to eat one didn't go too well.



how bad was it?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

Forget the win, give me that cactus juice!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Anyone who posts after me will receive a free bottle of cactus juice.



give up the cactus juice


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> give up the cactus juice



xD hahaha good one


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> xD hahaha good one



lol I want the cactus juice


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

_It's a long, long way to Ba Sing Se: But the girls in the city they look so pretty_


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> lol I want the cactus juice



I actually wonder what it taste like


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

Team Rocket may be evil but they hecca stylin' woowee


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 14, 2019)

Wait don't cacti have water in them, not juice? Unless you like grind up the cactus, green *insert plant word here* and all.


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> Team Rocket may be evil but they hecca stylin' woowee


Team Rocket’s rockin’!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> I actually wonder what it taste like



It's the quenchiest.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

0O0


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

aaaaah


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

It's muffin time


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

I would like a donut instead


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Team Rocket’s rockin’!



YeA!!! Fun fact: I'm gonna be a grunt for Halloween this year, it's been decided lmao


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> YeA!!! Fun fact: I'm gonna be a grunt for Halloween this year, it's been decided lmao



Sounds like a interesting costume choice, I like it.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm hungry guys, what's for dinner


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Sounds like a interesting costume choice, I like it.



Yeah! I'm pretty excited  There's a Jessie costume I'm gonna get online and make some modifications, like wearing a different black undershirt so my midriff isn't exposed and wearing shorts instead of that super tight skirt lol


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

The struggle is real.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 16, 2019)

someone tell me a joke


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Antonio said:


> The struggle is real.



The real is struggling.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> someone tell me a joke



Here's a joke-

My art is A1.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> The real is struggling.



the real is struggle


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

The real struggle is


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> The real struggle is



is the struggle real


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> is the struggle real


The struggle is real


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> The struggle is real



the struggle is realing


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Here's a joke-
> 
> My art is A1.



i dont get it
sorry


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> i dont get it
> sorry



Joke: My art is A1
Fact: It is not A1, meaning it's not great, like A1 rank.

I make bad jokes.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> i dont get it
> sorry



A1 sauce :>


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> A1 sauce :>



A1 sauce is good.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> A1 sauce is good.



yessss I love it on steak @A@


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Joke: My art is A1
> Fact: It is not A1, meaning it's not great, like A1 rank.
> 
> I make bad jokes.



oh now i see
do you actually draw art and post it on belltree


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> yessss I love it on steak @A@



I tend to coat my steak in it, as I'm not really a fan of steak as it is.



NightmareSilver said:


> oh now i see
> do you actually draw art and post it on belltree



That I do, the thread is called Art DUMP by a sheep. I draw stuff for other people too, cause I want to improve. I tend to not keep the thread as updated as I should, I plan to change that.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I tend to coat my steak in it, as I'm not really a fan of steak as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> That I do, the thread is called Art DUMP by a sheep. I draw stuff for other people too, cause I want to improve. I tend to not keep the thread as updated as I should, I plan to change that.



Just saw your art now and its great, love the comic books or should i say pages. I'm not very good at making comic books.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you very much! It was my first complete 'comic' (I've attempted some before but never got past like the 1st or 2nd panel).

I plan on drawing more, even if they are bad, practice practice practice makes better skill.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

comics are D O P E


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> That I do, the thread is called Art DUMP by a sheep. I draw stuff for other people too, cause I want to improve. I tend to not keep the thread as updated as I should, I plan to change that.



Just saw your stuff too, really cute! <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you also! Peoples kind words motivate me more


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 17, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Thank you also! Peoples kind words motivate me more



Also its like getting comic books for free
btw your welcome!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Yo.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2019)

I hope everyone is having a good day today <3


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 17, 2019)

Hola (I think this was already done in the thread).


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m back for that savory and elusive win.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 17, 2019)

Nope

I went on the Mafia board once. End of story.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

Yay, I’m back again


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow that was quick.

Imma just hold this spot...for now.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

Yay win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 17, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Yay win!



No.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

;-; aw ok


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 17, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> ;-; aw ok



You win! Wait...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 17, 2019)

Team Rocket is on a mission to take this win! The boss will be so pleased


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> Team Rocket is on a mission to take this win! The boss will be so pleased



LOL, ngl, I read this in James’s voice and it made me laugh


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2019)

Captain Yami from Black Clover: “Right.  Consider it brought.”


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 18, 2019)

Funny squirrel


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 18, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> LOL, ngl, I read this in James?s voice and it made me laugh



lolololol I mean, James is the best


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

Squirrels have weird feet.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Squirrels have weird feet.



james has a weird hair color but


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

True but it's also a nice hair color.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> True but it's also a nice hair color.



I mean duh, it's part of what makes him bae 

but I mean sometimes it looks blue and other times it looks purple :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh yeah true, like your sig his hair looks purple, but I do remember it blue in the shows. Maybe it's lighting?  Or possibly the animation over the years. Purple hair is best hair thou.


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks more like lavender. The lavender glow of love.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm bacc


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 19, 2019)

Pika pika


----------



## Dim (Jan 19, 2019)

Charmander char


----------



## Elijo (Jan 19, 2019)

We're all losers


----------



## Dim (Jan 19, 2019)

^Cool signature


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Pika pika



CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU (sorry I had to)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU (sorry I had to)



0:


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 19, 2019)

bulba bulbasaur


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

Me want a shell boiii


----------



## Dim (Jan 19, 2019)

Oshawott!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2019)

*Togepi noises*


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 19, 2019)

Axew-yew! Axew!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2019)

I seem to have come back to a group of Pokemon here.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm tryin to make a shop but idk if my prices might be too high. There isn't really a thread for me to compare either, it's a pencil drawing thread :/ Like do people even want that?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 19, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I seem to have come back to a group of Pokemon here.



Meowth! That's right!


----------



## Dim (Jan 19, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> Meowth! That's right!


Waaaaahbuhfet!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

Guardivooooir


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2019)

My Chandelure is way too sophisticated to utter such a simple cry.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> My Chandelure is way too sophisticated to utter such a simple cry.



Blastoise use hydro pump


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> My Chandelure is way too sophisticated to utter such a simple cry.



Alakazam use Psychic!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 20, 2019)

Pikachu use Thunderbolt! -I don't really know my Pok?mon well.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Pikachu use Thunderbolt! -I don't really know my Pok?mon well.



lol it's ok


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

lunala use moonblast
wait why are we saying these thinge?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2019)

Chandelure, use Dark Pulse on all of them!

It's super effective against Alakazam and Lunala!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Chandelure, use Dark Pulse on all of them!
> 
> It's super effective against Alakazam and Lunala!



Alakazam, Return! Okay, it's your time to shine Feraligatr, use Waterfall!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> Alakazam, Return! Okay, it's your time to shine Feraligatr, use Waterfall!



Chandelure used Energy Ball!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Chandelure used Energy Ball!



Feraligatr, quick! Surf!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> Feraligatr, quick! Surf!



Chandelure has a higher speed stat. It uses Shock Wave!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Chandelure has a higher speed stat. It uses Shock Wave!



Feraligatr return! Let's go Mimikyu! Use Shadow Sneak!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2019)

You know what, Chandelure is getting rather tired of fighting. So it used Psychic to launch all your Pok?balls off a conveniently placed cliff.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> You know what, Chandelure is getting rather tired of fighting. So it used Psychic to launch all your Pok?balls off a conveniently placed cliff.



-insert "bruh" meme-


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> You know what, Chandelure is getting rather tired of fighting. So it used Psychic to launch all your Pok?balls off a conveniently placed cliff.


And then Chandelure stole everyone’s soooooooooul!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

Not mine


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

*MAXIMUM POWAHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh shoot Nox is shifting into MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 20, 2019)

i hope nox is okay


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

watching this battle is relaxing


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i hope nox is okay



9/10 doctors agree that Nox is not okay.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2019)

Nox said:


> And then Chandelure stole everyone’s soooooooooul!



Oh no, my soul.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

I be flossing...
I be flossin...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 21, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I be flossing...
> I be flossin...



get out


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

sicko mode


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

*I

WILL

WIN

THIS*


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> *I
> 
> WILL
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

Not now atleast.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 21, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> get out



 ('_' )
/(/)
 /\

( '_') 
 (\)\
 /\


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I be flossing...
> I be flossin...



_don't worry, I've got your back_

*Every where you go
You will see the flossin dance*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2019)

Back and ready to not win.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

I've never seen the flossin dance. I think.

My high score on the dino offline game is 78 cause my phone KEEPS DROPPING BARS OMG stop.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

This is a very high quality post.


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2019)

https://youtu.be/TGQXJllwLDc


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

I think my cane and I will come in here and silently steal the victory.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2019)

ChaotixRocker said:


> I think my cane and I will come in here and silently steal the victory.



Not if I can prevent that!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

nanana batman


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 22, 2019)

yessss the belltree will be down tomorrow!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

|\/\/|
c r o w n


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2019)

*wears Princess Peach crown*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

As a Pikmin 2 fan, Peach's Crown brings back horrible memories...


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2019)

Last person to post before the maintenance wins!

Oh wait... that wouldn’t work...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> As a Pikmin 2 fan, Peach's Crown brings back horrible memories...



Omg what even happened?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg what even happened?



This happened.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh no!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Yay winner for a few min!


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Okay your time is up


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Now my time is down again


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

Time to steal the victory once again.


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Now what do we have here?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

How about we all share the victory


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> How about we all share the victory



And then this will happen (skip to 20m21s for relevancy), lmao


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

LMAO OMG I miss this show so much.
But hey looks like fun and everything is better with batter xD


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> And then this will happen (skip to 20m21s for relevancy), lmao


Cool. I’ve been watching Danny Phantom.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

My plan to win:

1. Post
2. Hire an army of sharks to eat all the internet's underwater cables
3. With the internet destroyed, I will have been the last to post, therefore the winner


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> My plan to win:
> 
> 1. Post
> 2. Hire an army of sharks to eat all the internet's underwater cables
> 3. With the internet destroyed, I will have been the last to post, therefore the winner



What if I manage to recreate the Internet and then I am the only one able to use it and make the last post?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 24, 2019)

I still don't think it's possible to have one winner, I have yet to see a thread get maxed out.


----------



## Dim (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Ciarapimpyo (Jan 25, 2019)

*I win*

 I win


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 25, 2019)

*Uses his cane to swipe the winner's trophy away from Ciara and sneaks off*


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Dat no good Swiper gone n’ dun it again!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 25, 2019)

*Blinks* Do I look like a fox to you? *Pickpockets then sneak-attacks Nox with his cane to take the victory again*


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 25, 2019)

https://youtu.be/XKqYOP2DmJk


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 25, 2019)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z

? ? ?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2019)

I am back and I just have one thing to say.

I lose!


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I am back and I just have one thing to say.
> 
> I lose!


Yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

Sad spike


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 25, 2019)

Ice cream


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2019)

Chocolate cake


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 25, 2019)

Hmm, I could really go for some chocolate cake and ice cream right now.


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Chocolate cake


Mustache Cashstash!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2019)

Brownies


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Fist pump!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 25, 2019)

Cheese Cake.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

Pumpkin pie
ew pumpkin tooooo sweet


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 25, 2019)

hello everynyan


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 26, 2019)

a tasty cake


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 26, 2019)

The victory is mine!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2019)

#1 victory royale


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 26, 2019)

I'll just take that victory for now.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 26, 2019)

haha you thought


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 26, 2019)

Eh skert, back at it again.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2019)

Darn, I thought talking about food would make people hungry and not want to post here.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 27, 2019)

Take the L


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 27, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Take the L



*No.*


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 27, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> *No.*



https://youtu.be/2AJ3feqTn1w


----------



## Dim (Jan 27, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> https://youtu.be/2AJ3feqTn1w


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 27, 2019)

Perhaps


----------



## Dim (Jan 27, 2019)

Possibly


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 27, 2019)

my team rocket costume came in today heheheheheh


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> my team rocket costume came in today heheheheheh


*prepares for trouble*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

Haaaaayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> *prepares for trouble*



*makes it double*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 28, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> *makes it double*



*makes it triple*


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 28, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> *makes it triple*



heck


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh no... Team Rocket is still trying to take the victory in this thread.  I must stop them.  Go, Lucario!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh no... Team Rocket is still trying to take the victory in this thread.  I must stop them.  Go, Lucario!



oh please, I look so frickin DOPE in this uniform! There's no way I'd dirty it up battling you! but seriously I considered posting pictures but decided against it because that would also be a face reveal lmao


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> oh please, I look so frickin DOPE in this uniform! There's no way I'd dirty it up battling you! but seriously I considered posting pictures but decided against it because that would also be a face reveal lmao



Put a mask then! :^)


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> oh please, I look so frickin DOPE in this uniform! There's no way I'd dirty it up battling you! but seriously I considered posting pictures but decided against it because that would also be a face reveal lmao


Is it because your the most wanted team rocket member in seven different regions!? lol jk


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2019)

Just when you think you're winning, you're not.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2019)

0:


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2019)

Story of my life I suppose. lol


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Is it because your the most wanted team rocket member in seven different regions!? lol jk



uhhh we don't talk about that @@

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> Put a mask then! :^)


perhaps...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> Story of my life I suppose. lol



So deep though, I'll give you the win lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> So deep though, I'll give you the win lol



You can't give a win, that you don't own!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

-dun dun- NOOO00ooooooo


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

YEEEEE€€€€eeeaaaaahhh


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 29, 2019)

HULLO


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

OLLUH


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

Brudda


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2019)

Yammmmmmmmsssssss


----------



## Bynx (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2019)

Bye


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

Vyxi said:


> Hi



Hey


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi.

Bye.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hi.
> 
> Bye.



toodles~


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

Bon Voyage


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Bon Voyage



where do you think you're going??? I may be a criminal and wanted for my association with Team Rocket, but I still could use some company? Tch?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 30, 2019)

?!


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> where do you think you're going??? I may be a criminal and wanted for my association with Team Rocket, but I still could use some company? Tch?


Then go steal some 10 year old’s Rattata or something.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh yeah yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2019)

I have snoooooooow!_ Yay_


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Oh yeah yeah


Oh my god why is this invading everything????


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2019)

Nox said:


> Oh my god why is this invading everything????



oh yeah yeah we take over yeah yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Oh yeah yeah



Oh no no...


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> oh yeah yeah we take over yeah yeah


Oh yeah yeah you don’t even have the avatar yeah yeah


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 30, 2019)

what the heck is "oh yeah yeah"??

oh yeah yeah~


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 30, 2019)

Matrix stuff???


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 30, 2019)

oh yeah yeah??? oh YeaH


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 30, 2019)

mew


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't have school this week except for Friday lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 31, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I don't have school this week except for Friday lmao



Lucky...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Oh yeah yeah you don?t even have the avatar yeah yeah



Oh yeah yeah?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2019)

This is gonna be such an easy week for me lol
One class today (that might get cancelled), and one class tomorrow along with pep band practice. What a great time to live in the bipolar midwest.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 31, 2019)

I plan to start a blog soon sksksksk


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2019)

Kool-Aid Man: *breaks though brick wall* “OH YEAH YEAH!!!”


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Kool-Aid Man: *breaks though brick wall* “OH YEAH YEAH!!!”



that is incorrect, cuz according to the encyclopedia of aokdfsafhsdkk 

if you don't get that reference, oof ;;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 31, 2019)

how is winter for you guys?
for me its great


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 31, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> how is winter for you guys?
> for me its great



Currently dying in a polar vortex, so I have to give it a 4/5.


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Oh yeah yeah?


UH, no more like...


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> how is winter for you guys?
> for me its great



It's pretty good, I want it to be Spring but it's not as chilly anymore as it was last month.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 31, 2019)

its summer for me! It's quite hot here


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow, you were about to win for two full days.  Too bad I just posted.  

And now for our feature presentation...



Spoiler



Deep movie announcer voice: IN A WORLD WHERE NOTHING MAKES SENSE... WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF A BUNCH OF LOONEY TUNES CHARACTERS AND LEGENDARY BASKETBALL PLAYER MICHAEL JORDAN MET A BUNCH OF RANDOMS IN GUNDAM SUITS AND MICHAEL B. JORDAN...

AND THEN THEY PLAYED EACH OTHER IN A BASKETBALL GAME?

*both teams walk onto the court*

Michael Jordan: “Hey, you up for a little basketball?”

Michael B. Jordan: “Wait, what?  I thought we were going to have a gundam battle here.”

AND THEN, A PLAYER GETS INJURED...

*Michael Jordan grabs his knee and falls on the ground* Michael Jordan: “Ouch, my knee!  You hurt me with that oversized trash can of yours!  What even is that thing?”

Michael B. Jordan: “Sorry, I didn’t mean to.  You were just in the way.”

AND THEN A BLACK HOLE APPEARS... AND WHAT DO YOU DO THEN?  *both teams frantically trying to run away while an injured Michael Jordan is left behind*

MICHAEL B. JORDAN AND MICHAEL JORDAN STAR IN...

Gen:LOCK Meets Space Jam Super Epic Awesome Adventure Job Pie Plus Four Turtonator Extreme Lasagna Part Two...

Morty: “Aww geez, Rick.  I-I want to see that movie.  That movie looks like it would be good!”

Rick: “Sorry, Morty.  No time.  Grandpa’s got to go steal some stuff from some smugglers in the FlimpFlomp galaxy.”

Morty: “Aww man...”

*Rick and Morty leave*



COMING TO THEATERS... NEVER

...

Do I win now?


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Wow, you were about to win for two full days.  Too bad I just posted.
> 
> And now for our feature presentation...
> 
> ...


tl;dr


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> how is winter for you guys?
> for me its great



It managed to be colder than 30 degrees here once, so I'd say a bit abnormal for my state, but pretty good.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> tl;dr



Banned for the excessive use of lemons.

Oh wait, wrong thread...

Well, I’ll get that win next time.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 3, 2019)

*chanting voice* chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus chungus


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 3, 2019)

i win hihihihihihihihihhiihihihihihhi xoxo


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 3, 2019)

got a new pc


----------



## rianne (Feb 3, 2019)

Earlier today, I had cheesecake froyo with sliced kiwi, mango, cheesecake bites (lol) & peanuts on top.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 3, 2019)

I had solo and ensemble yesterday and did well on my snare drum solo hoorayyy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 3, 2019)

sweet


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

Guys the title is misleading. It’s actually “the last person to post *doesn’t* win”


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> Guys the title is misleading. It’s actually “the last person to post *doesn’t* win”



Yes, finally I can lose at something!  Now no one post after me please.  So that I lose.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes, finally I can lose at something!  Now no one post after me please.  So that I lose.



no. I am the big loser. accept it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 3, 2019)

We're all losers in the end, don't worry.


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> We're all losers in the end, don't worry.


Oh I get it. Loser in the end. Cause the last person to post loses. Lol


----------



## rianne (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting.  Much intrigue.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

*Lemon Party*


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2019)

LEMON PARTAY!!!!  *gets laser cannon and begins shooting lemons at everyone*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

Wohooo!


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2019)

im breaking the lemon party!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't like lemons tho


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

party back on!


Spoiler


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

firmly grasp it


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

No.


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

yeah


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2019)

uh Chocolate


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> uh Chocolate



Sure, chocolate is good.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

somebody make a chocolate haiku


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

No.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2019)

MochiACNL said:


> somebody make a chocolate haiku



UM UH, NO


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> UM UH, NO



Yes.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

good argument
not
don't quote me


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 4, 2019)

yes it was nice to watch


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

MochiACNL said:


> good argument
> not
> don't quote me


No.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

yeet


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2019)

RAWR


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

*ROOOOOOOOOOOOOAR!*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 4, 2019)

oof


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

whooosh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2019)

HI NAGITO


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh hey what's up


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2019)

not bad, you?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 5, 2019)

Doing alright myself, hope you have a wonderful week


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 5, 2019)

Aww isnt that nice


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yes.





Nox said:


> Yes.





Nox said:


> Yes.





Nox said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yes.



Yeah yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

yee

today I'm more in a mood of posting on this thread


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2019)

nwn


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 5, 2019)

MEOW


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Sure, chocolate-covered lemons are good.



Quote fixed.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Quote fixed.



I'll have you know I would never say such a despicable thing. This is an act of libel and I shall not stand for it.


----------



## mlacroix (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

I will now end this


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

nope it will go on


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 5, 2019)

I like chicken nuggets


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Now let me show you the force of my true power


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Now let me show you the force of my true power



sorry but my chicken nugget power is stronger


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Use your brains and think. Do you think you can defeat MEEE?!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

Yay I win


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2019)

Booooooooooop


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> sorry but my chicken nugget power is stronger



Chicken strips are superior. I had chicken strips this afternoon. Therefore I am unstoppable.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 5, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Chicken strips are superior. I had chicken strips this afternoon. Therefore I am unstoppable.



what about chicken wedges?


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Chicken wings thank you very much.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 5, 2019)

UH why chicken? Why not other meats ?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 6, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> UH why chicken? Why not other meats ?



chicken > any other meat. fight me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 6, 2019)

uh moo?


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> uh moo?


Sorry, this ain’t dairy world.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 6, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 6, 2019)

Veggie nuggets the spicy kind


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2019)

And the word of the day is


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 6, 2019)

chicken


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2019)

If anyone tries to tell me that any other meat is better than chicken I will personally call down the god of chicken nuggets to chuck frozen chicken nuggets at your fridge


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 6, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> If anyone tries to tell me that any other meat is better than chicken I will personally call down the god of chicken nuggets to chuck frozen chicken nuggets at your fridge



I wouldn't say anything is better then chicken because imo chicken rules!
great now I'm hungry for it...


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> If anyone tries to tell me that any other meat is better than chicken I will personally call down the god of chicken nuggets to chuck frozen chicken nuggets at your fridge



Fish is better than chicken.

Do I get free nuggets now?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 6, 2019)

can i have a bunch of nuggets pls


----------



## petaltail (Feb 7, 2019)

i want nuggets too ):


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 7, 2019)

guys, you''re making me hungry


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 7, 2019)

Where is my chicken nuggets?


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2019)

@raeyoung you better give out those chicken nuggets you promised!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 7, 2019)

meep


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2019)

I was promised chicken nuggets. I will not tolerate such lies from fellow forum members.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 7, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I was promised chicken nuggets. I will not tolerate such lies from fellow forum members.


Where is my nuggets


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2019)

*looks at thread*

What’s with all this chicken nugget talk lately?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 7, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> *looks at thread*
> 
> What’s with all this chicken nugget talk lately?



some guy is giving out free chicken nuggets


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 8, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I was promised chicken nuggets. I will not tolerate such lies from fellow forum members.



chicken chicken!!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 8, 2019)

I WIN! I WIN! I WIN!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 8, 2019)

nope the chicken team wins


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

#ChickenPower


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2019)

tun


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

bun


----------



## Dim (Feb 8, 2019)

fun


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 8, 2019)

I like food


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2019)

WHERE ARE THE NUGGETS


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 8, 2019)

I win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2019)

nope


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 8, 2019)

Yay I win again.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 9, 2019)

chickens win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 9, 2019)

i want nuggets


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2019)

_Needs chicken. Will not settle for some fries._


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'll have those fries if you don't want them-


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Feb 9, 2019)

mooo


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

GET OUT MY HAY


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> I'll have those fries if you don't want them-


Here! *Hands over fries* Now where’s mah chicken???


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2019)

tunnnnnnn


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

who took my chicken wings?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I like food



You are the cause of this entire debacle. Give us chicken or we shall raze this entire site to the ground.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

dont mind me while i munch on my delicious burger


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2019)

ehhhhhh


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 9, 2019)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2019)

i could lie say i like it like that


----------



## Cure Whip (Feb 9, 2019)

milkyi said:


> i could lie say i like it like that



Don't you know too much already


----------



## matt (Feb 9, 2019)

UPDATE tbl_tbt SET status = "locked" WHERE "title" = last person to post wins 
Stmt>execute


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> Here! *Hands over fries* Now where?s mah chicken???



Thanks!

uh... i... i don't work here. i can't give you chicken. sorry.


----------



## Halony (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm just posting


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)

I am also just posting.


----------



## Halony (Feb 9, 2019)

Here I am again. Posting...again.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)

Yay, it’s leap frog time.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 9, 2019)

I hate allergist appointments fr


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 9, 2019)

I just got a haircut and shaved my beard and I feel like a new man now. I still look like a hipster though, sorta.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2019)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 10, 2019)

hi-


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 10, 2019)

hello


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

ICE CREAM TRUCK


----------



## Halony (Feb 10, 2019)

I have just finished eating breakfast.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

oh niceeeeeeeeeee what did you have?


----------



## Halony (Feb 10, 2019)

A croissant


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 10, 2019)

yummmm


----------



## Halony (Feb 10, 2019)

Tea as well!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Fancy


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2019)

Enough of this food talk.  Time to battle for that last spot in order to win the game... for glory!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

are you talking about winning?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Just because I'm gardening doesn't mean I won't still try to win this.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Just because I'm gardening doesn't mean I won't still try to win this.



ooooo, is it fun?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> ooooo, is it fun?



I've been doing nothing but staring at my collectible lineup for 20 hours now, so I'm having a blast.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

ah i see, i would buy more flowers, but i dont has enough bells


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 10, 2019)

If you think about it, this thread is like an unfunny meme page, because there's an endless cycle of loss


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> If you think about it, this thread is like an unfunny meme page, because there's an endless cycle of loss



define unfunny meme page


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 10, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> define unfunny meme page



Like some account on social media that exists for the sole purpose of stealing...I mean sharing memes, I guess.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Like some account on social media that exists for the sole purpose of stealing...I mean sharing memes, I guess.



I won't lie, this is totally me when I'm winning this game on TBT.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I won't lie, this is totally me when I'm winning this game on TBT.


Okay, now this is epic.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

weird flex but okay


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 11, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> If you think about it, this thread is like an unfunny meme page, because there's an endless cycle of loss



true


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2019)

Pistachios

That is all


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 11, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> If you think about it, this thread is like an unfunny meme page, because there's an endless cycle of loss



speak for urself, I make this thread hilarious 

jk don't sue


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 11, 2019)

inserts "is this loss?" meme here


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 11, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> inserts "is this loss?" meme here



no


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

Victory is mine


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 11, 2019)

mew


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

I win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 11, 2019)

um uh


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

I win again


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 11, 2019)

Will this thread ever die?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 11, 2019)

As long as these forums are alive, probably not.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2019)

Love don't Die by that band (I forgot) but replace love with threads


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 11, 2019)

THREADDDDDD, PLS DONT GO


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2019)

I think this is the second thread of this type to exist, so there is the *slightest* chance someone might win this.



Pokemanz said:


> I'm sure dorks will ruin this one just like in the days of yesteryear



I'm genuinely curious what would be considered "ruining" this thread. We've all been hard at work turning it into an absolute wasteland, yet there hasn't been any talk of ending it.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow 8 hours maple! Beat me 1 day score


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 12, 2019)

I like trains.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2019)

hmm?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 12, 2019)

> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 bye


----------



## gobby (Feb 12, 2019)

:       ^ )


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 12, 2019)

> : ^ )


hehe


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 12, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> hehe



I saw that

I like chicken nuggets ; )


----------



## Halony (Feb 12, 2019)

I'll definitely be the last to post.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 12, 2019)

Halony said:


> I'll definitely be the last to post.



ha you thought


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 12, 2019)

beeg joshi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2019)

pay your taxes fat yoshi


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 12, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> pay your taxes fat yoshi



it's beeg joshi lmao


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> it's beeg joshi lmao



eh, who cares


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

ok i win


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> ok i win



No I did.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

Halony said:


> No I did.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 13, 2019)

woke up in the mornin round six


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

This thread gets weirder and weirder day by day.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> This thread gets weirder and weirder day by day.



That way we all win.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 13, 2019)

hummus


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Man I want a piece of gun so bad augh. I ran out yesterday thou.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Man I want a piece of gun so bad augh. I ran out yesterday thou.



I found this typo more amusing than I probably should've.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I found this typo more amusing than I probably should've.



Omg Oops, man, how did I not catch that before I posted it? I blame my Samsung keyboard.


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Almost there.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 13, 2019)

Halony said:


> Almost there.



to what?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

I need somethin to do that won't smudge my nails.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I need somethin to do that won't smudge my nails.



me dont like using nail polish


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> to what?



To winning


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> me dont like using nail polish



Ha, I'm the opposite. If it weren't for work jacking up my nails all the time, I'd paint them alot more often. I decided since I dont work tomorrow, I'll paint the for Valentines. But they'll get jacked the day after RIP my polish.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2019)

i don't want to get out of bed and do adult things ((


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

creamyy said:


> i don't want to get out of bed and do adult things ((



Well, I'm about to go to bed.
Good luck to you!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 13, 2019)

good luck you two


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> good luck you two



Unfortunately they both lost to my impeccable strategic prowess.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 13, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Unfortunately they both lost to my impeccable strategic prowess.



well isnt that nice


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> well isnt that nice



I agree it is.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 14, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 14, 2019)

Woof


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

I want to see if I can get a pink rose but I think it might be too late for that. Oh well, I did get a tulip and lily so I'm happy about that


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 14, 2019)

https://youtu.be/gVEdQJ7qtJw
Click this ^^^


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 14, 2019)

wow if it isn't _loserville_

jk jk but really


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh
My
God

I need to shave my hair, I can actually pull at it now.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 14, 2019)

I am a giant plate of chicken nuggets

guess you could say i'm a...

_snacc_ ; )


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 14, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I am a giant plate of chicken nuggets
> 
> guess you could say i'm a...
> 
> _snacc_ ; )



Where are th nuggets


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 14, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Where are th nuggets



I... am the nuggets. we're a hive mind.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 14, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I... am the nuggets. we're a hive mind.



?! Cool


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2019)

*jumps out of pile of books and breathes fresh air*

Old man voice: “Has anyone won yet?”


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 14, 2019)

hahaha I won


----------



## KipperDen (Feb 14, 2019)

Actually, I won.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 15, 2019)

KipperDen said:


> Actually, I won.



umm actually not


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm fine.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 15, 2019)

swaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

>{^?□?^}>

Screaming cat.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2019)

I must win like Speed Racer wins.

Speed Racer: “That is right, haha!  Because if I continually post once a day at a steady pace then chances are I will win this game, haha!”

Speed Racer’s coach: “That’s right, my boy.  Haha!  Just keep on posting and you will eventually win.  Haha!”

Speed Racer: “Haha!”

Speed Racer’s coach: “Haha!”

Speed Racer: “Haha!”


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

The only reason I know what that is was because Robot Chicken made fun of it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Speed Racer: “Haha!”
> 
> Speed Racer’s coach: “Haha!”
> 
> Speed Racer: “Haha!”



Legend has it they are still laughing to this day...


----------



## rainywave (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey y?all


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 15, 2019)

oop that's cute : 0


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 15, 2019)

meowaaa


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Feb 16, 2019)

ok. here we go. focus. speed. i am speed. one winner, 42 losers. i eat losers for breakfast. mmmm, breakfast.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 16, 2019)

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> ok. here we go. focus. speed. i am speed. one winner, 42 losers. i eat losers for breakfast. mmmm, breakfast.



loser mcqueen


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 16, 2019)

delish what breakfast


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 16, 2019)

Alright peeps, I'm gonna play some Mortal Kombat VS DC, Mirrors Edge, Fallout Vegas and Skyrim, see you in like 10 days ;p


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Alright peeps, I'm gonna play some Mortal Kombat VS DC, Mirrors Edge, Fallout Vegas and Skyrim, see you in like 10 days ;p



Have fun!!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 16, 2019)

lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 16, 2019)

Whew, I'm alive


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 17, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Whew, I'm alive



samesiessss


----------



## Halony (Feb 17, 2019)

A never ending thread. So frustrating.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2019)

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 17, 2019)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 17, 2019)

sksksksksksksksks


----------



## WillowKid (Feb 17, 2019)

Yeeeet


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2019)

Pqdvmwgkwdgmwmdv *keyboard smash*

Also I gave up on Mirrors Edge, Parkour isn't for me. It reminds me of Watchdogs, another game I find annoying challenging.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm gonna steal the victory and when you guys find out I did it, it'll be too late to call the cops.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 17, 2019)

I have come to announce that King of the Hill is objectively the greatest anime of all time, don't @ me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2019)

I was going throu some books looking at the printed dates and found out this book is almost 100 yrs old, it was published in 1930. But I also found this.


What looks like a newspaper or ad thingy really stained the pages :/
Lol ignore my big squishy plushies


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 17, 2019)

I win again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2019)

U thot


----------



## rainywave (Feb 17, 2019)

I will win just you watch >))))))))))))))


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2019)

Welp looks like I reign supreme yet again


----------



## rainywave (Feb 18, 2019)

You were wrong I will ((((((((


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 18, 2019)

@rainywave your signature is so cute I can't


----------



## rainywave (Feb 18, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> @rainywave your signature is so cute I can't


asdfgh thank you I found it on a Tumblr that has a whole bunch of Old Internet stuff. I didn?t feel like making an actual signature so I just did this 

 You can find the Tumblr I got it from here 
https://netcromancy.tumblr.com/post/174955058972


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2019)

^your sig is too large js,the height limit is 250


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

oh


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2019)

And what rhymes with oh?

Yooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainywave (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> And what rhymes with oh?
> 
> Yooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!



how did i not think of that


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2019)

*Soulja Boy* YOOOOOOOUUUU


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> *Soulja Boy* YOOOOOOOUUUU



soulja boy tell em


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

Get em soulija boy


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2019)

Someone tell me how to flip an elephant in Halo.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Someone tell me how to flip an elephant in Halo.



never played halo... so how should i know?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 19, 2019)

Eww, Halo? Smh, a game for babies. Play a real man's game...like Shrek 2 for the Nintendo GameCube.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Eww, Halo? Smh, a game for babies. Play a real man's game...like Shrek 2 for the Nintendo GameCube.



what about shrek racing? (or something like that)


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 19, 2019)

S O M E B O D Y O N C E T O L D M E T H E W O R L D W A S G O N N A R O L L M E


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 19, 2019)

You just lost the game!

And I just won it!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> what about shrek racing? (or something like that)



Shrek Smash n' Crash Racing? That's up there as well, another game for the real ones. Mario Kart, Diddy Kong Racing and Crash Team Racing can't begin to compare!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2019)

Mordecai voice: “Last person to post gets a haaaaammmmmmm sandwich.”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Mordecai voice: “Last person to post gets a haaaaammmmmmm sandwich.”



_steals sandwich_


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 19, 2019)

Hot Ham & Cheese sandwitches are pretty good.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Hot Ham & Cheese sandwitches are pretty good.



I want a sandwich now strangely


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> I want a sandwich now strangely



I just had one : )


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow I did another 1 day record again XD


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Wow I did another 1 day record again XD



It ends here


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 20, 2019)

Holo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> It ends here



you wish _rover laugh_


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> you wish _rover laugh_



talking about your 1 day records, bub _Kirby celebration dance_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> talking about your 1 day records, bub _Kirby celebration dance_



_dances along with you_


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a record of _multiple_ days. Find out my secret by not posting ever again!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

Lol nice trap gg.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

Not falling for any tricks here.  Just want a clean, nice and easy win.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Not falling for any tricks here.  Just want a clean, nice and easy win.



Not possible while I am still active on this forum!


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 21, 2019)

Suuure


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

I’ll just swoop right in and sit on this perch that says “winner”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

riolu riolu


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 21, 2019)

i win


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

No, it was on the second page!  I’m melting!  Melting......

Oh well, better luck to me next time...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

_lucario cry_


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2019)

oop


----------



## dedenne (Feb 22, 2019)

why is this still a thing


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 22, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> why is this still a thing



This thread contains some of the highest quality posts on TBT.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 22, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> This thread contains some of the highest quality posts on TBT.



I agree


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2019)

oh *yams yams*


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2019)

I, like, big

STUFFIES and I can not lie.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 22, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> oh *yams yams*



oh mans mans


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> oh mans mans



we take over *yams yams*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I, like, big
> 
> STUFFIES and I can not lie.



STITCHES~~


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 22, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> we take over *yams yams*



something something, yam yam


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 23, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> something something, yam yam



do you mean the food Yam?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't know what you're talking about, just give me my win.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

I should really go to sleep, but instead I'm gonna try to win this game.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2019)

And now you shall lose


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> And now you shall lose



This post is actually you narrating your own loss.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> This post is actually me narrating my own loss.



See above quote for reason of loss.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> See above quote for reason of loss.


Welp what happened?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

Almost second page again.  Just got to keep trying.


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 24, 2019)

i win!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 24, 2019)

I see it
I like it
I want it 
Can't buy it


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

No clashing the pokes today


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 24, 2019)

I was looking throu an IKEA catalogue yesterday for an end table, and I found other stuff I want, oh my gosh.

The only issue I take is that most of the stuff is already painted, and it's white or black, not the colors I'm tryin to go for in my room.

Edit omg you guys! If I get the daybed style my stuffed animals won't fall behind the bed as often :*) My stuffiiiieess.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> No clashing the pokes today



So poking the clashers today?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> So poking the clashers today?



No clashing of the pokes nor poking the clashers.  Nor poking the clashers to clash the pokes.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

_pokes the pokeclasher_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 24, 2019)

_pokes the person who's poking the pokeclasher_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm taking over this forum with my hoards of shy guys bwahahahahaaa >

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crap that emoticon didn't work out lol


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh no, a shy guy infestation!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh no, a shy guy infestation!



_shy guy dance_


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

Now introducing... Dance Dance Shy Guy Revolution!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Now introducing... Dance Dance Shy Guy Revolution!



Please make this a real thing lol


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Please make this a real thing lol



I can imagine it now.  The shy guys.  They dance, but in unison to a song.  Then someone playing as a shy guy challenges another person playing as a different shy guy and the person who pulls off the best dance moves during a song wins.  LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I think we just discovered Nintendo's next blockbuster game. This might even outsell SSBU !!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think we just discovered Nintendo's next blockbuster game. This might even outsell SSBU !!



While you 2 fight over a petty throne, I'm on my way to Kyoto to take the credit for this myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> While you 2 fight over a petty throne, I'm on my way to Kyoto to take the credit for this myself.



_OH NO YOU DONT_


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

He’s getting away with the idea!  Get him!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd like to see anyone else come up with such an ingenious idea


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'd like to see anyone else come up with such an ingenious idea



Dance Dance Revolution but with Chain Chomps.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Dance Dance Revolution but with Chain Chomps.



But what about Dance Dance Revolution with both Shy Guys AND Chain Chomps?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Dance Dance Revolution but with Chain Chomps.



Shoot you have a point there lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Dance Dance Revolution but with Chain Chomps.



not bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> But what about Dance Dance Revolution with both Shy Guys AND Chain Chomps?



As if a chain chomp playing tennis wasn't enough xDD
But yes that's a perfect idea right there m8


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

_shy guy noise_


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

Wait, shy guys _make_ noise? For real? I thought they couldn't talk.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait, shy guys _make_ noise? For real? I thought they couldn't talk.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

I need to bring my headphones with me to work tomorrow it seems like (WiFi).


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2019)

okay....


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 25, 2019)

once upon a time..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... i win.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2019)

u thottttttttt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Wait, shy guys _make_ noise? For real? I thought they couldn't talk.



I can't believe you didn't know this lol they sound absolutely adorable xDDD


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

Alright, time to get down to business again and earn that win.


----------



## rainywave (Feb 25, 2019)

Ha he no


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rainywave (Feb 25, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

Woo, it’s time for another edition of leap frog posting!  I’m ready for this!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Woo, it’s time for another edition of leap frog posting!  I’m ready for this!



You are not ready.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 25, 2019)

My body is ready.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> My body is ready.



Reggie wont be missed


----------



## rainywave (Feb 25, 2019)

Press F for Reggie


----------



## Dim (Feb 25, 2019)

This is Chet Ubetcha saying... I?m shrinking. awwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

I’m back and still vying for the win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m back and still vying for the win.



Go vie somewhere else.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

Nope, I’m here to stay.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

You can stay as long as I'm the one who wins.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> You can stay as long as I'm the one who wins.



Split the win 50/50?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Split the win 50/50?



I propose we duplicate this entire thread, then each of us will be the supreme ruler of one of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will take the original of course.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I propose we duplicate this entire thread, then each of us will be the supreme ruler of one of them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will take the original of course.



Alright, sounds good.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Alright, sounds good.



Hello may we split in thirds?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

Lets just spam the entire board with duplicate threads. Then the staff would be forced to close all of them and we'd all be one hit winners.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Lets just spam the entire board with duplicate threads. Then the staff would be forced to close all of them and we'd all be one hit winners.



Oh Me Gosh! How did i not think of that


----------



## rainywave (Feb 25, 2019)

No me


----------



## Dim (Feb 25, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Lets just spam the entire board with duplicate threads. Then the staff would be forced to close all of them and we'd all be one hit winners.


Imma tell mods on ya for this idea and then get you banned that way you’d never win ever


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

But I won't be perma-banned, so I'll just come back stronger X)


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 26, 2019)

you wont win for a while though


----------



## Dim (Feb 26, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> But I won't be perma-banned, so I'll just come back stronger X)


Come back stronger? What are you a saiyan?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 26, 2019)

H
E
L
L
O


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Come back stronger? What are you a saiyan?



Saiyan, lol I would have laughed out loud actually but I'm at work rn.


----------



## smoogle_ (Feb 26, 2019)

Omg this is gonna go for enterinity


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 26, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Saiyan, lol I would have laughed out loud actually but I'm at work rn.



"You're going to love this, trust me. What you're seeing now is my normal state.

This is a Super Saiyan. And this...

This is what is known as a Super Saiyan that has ascended past a Super Saiyan. Or, you could just call this a Super Saiyan 2.

AND THIS...IS TO GO...EVEN FURTHER BEYOND!"


----------



## Dim (Feb 26, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> "You're going to love this, trust me. What you're seeing now is my normal state.
> 
> This is a Super Saiyan. And this...
> 
> ...


**entire internet starts to shake**


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 27, 2019)

:v


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m back.

...

And now I’m gone again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2019)

I should be asleep, but I'm not tired in the slightest despite that fact I worked from 3-11:32 today.

Edit 3pm to 11:32pm. Not am.


----------



## cfs317 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hmm


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2019)

A new challenger has appeared!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> A new challenger has appeared!



Das me


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2019)

A wild *Stella-Io* has appeared!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2019)

*throws master ball*


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2019)

I hereby declare Pokeclasher the winner of this thread!

Oh wait... I just posted...


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> *throws master ball*


I eat it. Rawr


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

No salt? No pepper?

Not even a little Tabasco? :^)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2019)

Can I win, please? <3


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

yes but no


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

No but yes


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2019)

But yes no


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

Maybe but maybe (but just maybe)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2019)

Yo, it's been a while since I last came here.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

hi welcome to chillys-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2019)

I haven't clashed with you for over a month.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> hi welcome to chillys-



Yes, I’ll have your ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy to go please


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes, I’ll have your ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy to go please



monkaS


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> monkaS



No


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

"He ordered the bees!"


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> "He ordered the bees!"



Bees are my friends, they shall attack anyone who opposes my win.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Bees are my friends, they shall attack anyone who opposes my win.



Good thing I have a sloth of bears around me to protect me from your bees.  I feed them fresh fish.  Even named one of them Winnie-The-Pooh.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Good thing I have a sloth of bears around me to protect me from your bees.  I feed them fresh fish.  Even named one of them Winnie-The-Pooh.



The thing about mercenary armies is that they can always be swayed by superior offerings. The bees and I are giving them honey, now they work for me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> The thing about mercenary armies is that they can always be swayed by superior offerings. The bees and I are giving them honey, now they work for me.



Well... at least I still have a group of dinosaurs with me that will be sure to defend me if I’m attacked.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Well... at least I still have a group of dinosaurs with me that will be sure to defend me if I’m attacked.



Ugh, guess I better call in another asteroid.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Ugh, guess I better call in another asteroid.



I’m going to need to phone in a black hole to take care of that asteroid now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m going to need to phone in a black hole to take care of that asteroid now.



"Hello, Big Bang? Yeah, this universe is an objective failure. Can you just... happen again for me please?"


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Can I use the phone to order some food when you're done pls


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Can I use the phone to order some food when you're done pls



Sure, I'll mail it to Florida once I'm done with my conversation.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Sure, I'll mail it to Florida once I'm done with my conversation.



Awesome thanks, or if you wanna order for me that would be great and save us time lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Awesome thanks, or if you wanna order for me that would be great and save us time lol



It's already on its way, should be there in several weeks. If you want me to order it for you, I can try to hijack the delivery truck.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> It's already on its way, should be there in several weeks. If you want me to order it for you, I can try to hijack the delivery truck.



Oh beautiful, that'll save us money and more food to share woo!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 2, 2019)

This thread is so random lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2019)

What’s this about ordering food?  I want some too ; ;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2019)

Most importantly, can someone smuggle onions for me, please?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Most importantly, can someone smuggle onions for me, please?



They've been searching every shipment for hidden onions for the past 3 weeks now. Hundreds of arrests have already been made. Sorry but the only way to get onions right now is to grow them yourself in secret.


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 2, 2019)

ooga booga


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Most importantly, can someone smuggle onions for me, please?



Police officer: “We’ve got another onion smuggler in here!”

*group of police officers pins Shellzilla to the ground*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Most importantly, can someone smuggle onions for me, please?



onions are a sin


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> onions are a sin



Onion rings are delicious. Any other use of onions is degeneracy.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Police officer: “We’ve got another onion smuggler in here!”
> 
> *group of police officers pins Shellzilla to the ground*



Dammit, needed them for my burger


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> onions are a sin



T R U E


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> onions are a sin


Shrek would like a word with you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2019)

Shoot, I caused a small fire because of this. *Is still pinned down on the ground*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> Shrek would like a word with you



LET EM COME @ ME


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> LET EM COME @ ME


Oh please. Get ogre yourself.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 2, 2019)

Seriously, what a narcisshrek.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> Oh please. Get ogre yourself.





ZeldaJune said:


> Seriously, what a narcisshrek.



And the worst pun of 2019 award goes to...


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And the worst pun of 2019 award goes to...


YOOOOOOOOOUUUUU


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2019)

*soulja boy crank that plays*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> YOOOOOOOOOUUUUU



soulja boy tell em


crap someone beat me to it


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2019)

That song was my jam when I was a kid.


----------



## rainywave (Mar 3, 2019)

howdy


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 3, 2019)

Yarrr'


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

A pirate tells no tale


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 3, 2019)

"Dead men tell no tales."


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2019)

Pansage, use Seed Bomb on the next person to post here.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Pansage, use Seed Bomb on the next person to post here.



“Go, Lucario.”

*Lucario weathers Seed Bomb hit*

“Lucario, mega evolve and use Aura Sphere on Pansage.”

Now while that’s going on, I’ll take the temporary win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Now while that’s going on, I’ll take the temporary win.



No.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> No.



But I did take a *temporary* win like I said I would, didn’t I?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> But I did take a *temporary* win like I said I would, didn’t I?



Yes.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow, that was so quick, not even a full minute.

I'll take that win now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wow, that was so quick, not even a full minute.



I'm fast like that.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow, I knew you were on but I was not expecting that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wow, I knew you were on but I was not expecting that.



My Frost Eggs give me my strength.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang 1 minute late I'm really losing it here.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 4, 2019)

https://youtu.be/sU0K4q3YRfw


----------



## carp (Mar 4, 2019)

BETWEEN FRIENDS - affection


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 4, 2019)

carp said:


> BETWEEN FRIENDS - affection



bork bork


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2019)

Meoowwwwww


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

This tomfoolery has gone on long enough. I am now the true winner.


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2019)

Obey me mortals, for I am the Great Baron O' Beefdip!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> Obey me mortals, for I am the Great Baron O' Beefdip!



I stole and ate all your sandwiches, now you're powerless against me.


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 4, 2019)

it's raining


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> it's raining



Pansage, use Sunny Day!

That should take care of the rain there.


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Pansage, use Sunny Day!
> 
> That should take care of the rain there.


*Brings out Drizzle Pelipper*

Uh oh


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> *Brings out Drizzle Pelliper*
> 
> Uh oh



Pansage, use Rock Tomb on Pelipper.


----------



## bbritney (Mar 4, 2019)

helo


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

poopee


----------



## bbritney (Mar 4, 2019)

hehe


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

haha


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Pansage, use Rock Tomb on Pelipper.


Pelipper use hurricane! (Pelipper is faster)


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 4, 2019)

I once got a pelipper through trade. Its name was pooper.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

what level was it


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Unspeakable horrors will befall this site if I am not permitted to become the sole winner. I'm sure none of you would want that to happen, right?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

yeah, that would be terrible


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes it would. You certainly wouldn't want it to happen, would you?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

No, I definitely wouldn't want to be cursed by you.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

That's what I thought.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

Well you thought right.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm good at assessing that kind of stuff.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

That's a pretty good skill to have.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

It is. Almost as good as my highly developed skills of being the last to post.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah, I'm pretty good at that too.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

I can see that. However I can assure you my strategies are of a far superior quality than you could ever hope to imagine.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh, really?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

I am afraid I only speak the truth. It is but a fact that I have been able to hold the winning position for several days at a time. And when the end of the world finally arrives, I shall forever be the last to post. For this deed I will be immortalized in the history of the universe itself.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

See, I like fantasy stories a lot but that's going pretty far.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

By going far I shall be the exceptional. I will be remembered by historians for generations to come. This thread is the most important thing to have ever graced this Earth. I will be the one to utilize its full potential.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

Careful not to get too exceptional or others will be intimidated by your power and they won't try to beat you and then you'll just get really bored.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

I will never get bored for as long as I am the winner. To be in such a position is what gives my life its true meaning.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

I suppose so but I'll keep you entertained for a while anyways.
Knock, knock


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

Who's there?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Annie.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

Annie who?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Annie thing you can do, I can do better.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

Get out of my house, Annie.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Actually, Annie's a police officer with a warrant, you're being tried for murder.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

I knew they would be after me. My skills in this thread are so high that it threatens the stability of entire world governments. Because of this, I am being framed for a heinous crime. However, a lone police officer cannot hope to stop a Last Person To Post Wins grandmaster such as myself. I have no cause for concern.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

You can't really post on an internet thread in jail so you probably should be concerned about your title of which I have now tainted, sorry. (Happy Mardi Gras)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

I have transcended a need for computers. I need only my mind to post here.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow, that's pretty cool. I'll be back later to reclaim my title because I know you probably don't need sleep like us mortals, but I do so have fun while it lasts.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

I will.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2019)

These last couple pages LMFAO


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

Ah, a new challenger approaches.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 5, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah, a new challenger approaches.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Weird.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2019)

Back be right


----------



## Dim (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## soupysea (Mar 5, 2019)

fart


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 6, 2019)

quack


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 6, 2019)

Heyo


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2019)

Too many challengers!  Time to take that win.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

whatever you say 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


>



M A X I M U M P O W E R


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh, say it is so thread master, that this win belongs to me!


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, not anymore!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 6, 2019)

spring is coming in few weeks
yay
but hate summer

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaJune said:


> Well, not anymore!



now l should call you MasterJune instead


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 7, 2019)

_is this the real life? _


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2019)

_Is this just fantasy?_


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 7, 2019)

_caught in a landslide_


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2019)

_No escape from reality_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 7, 2019)

_Open your eyes_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

Ruined


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2019)

MR. GUS IS GREEN!!!!  MR. GUS IS GREEN!!!!!!

Wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> MR. GUS IS GREEN!!!!  MR. GUS IS GREEN!!!!!!
> 
> Wait, what were we talking about again?


About how I am winning


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2019)

Nox said:


> About how I am winning



Oh, that’s right.  We were talking about that.  Okay, let’s talk about how you’re winning.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

alright so how are you winning?


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2019)

Nox said:


> About how I am winning


How much*

):


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

oh a kirby with a charcoal spray paint. guess you better do the kirby celebration dance


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2019)

*does Shrunk Funk Shuffle*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

*joins in for no reason*


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 7, 2019)

*walks in*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

*hears that someone has arrived*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2019)

KEEP THIS FEELING ALIVE

MAKE ME LOSE CONTROL


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

*another shy guy noise*


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2019)

Darn I forgot to watch that video that I think MapleSilver posted a while ago.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Darn I forgot to watch that video that I think MapleSilver posted a while ago.



oh rip


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Ruined



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ):<


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

Ooo


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 8, 2019)

> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hehe


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Mar 8, 2019)

When life gives ya lemons


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2019)

Hacer limonada


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> When life gives ya lemons


...you clone those lemons and make super lemons.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2019)

This remind me of pocket camp. For those who don't play, there was an update a while ago that added lemons, and I kid you not, I really thought they were limes. I mean, _they're_ _green_.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

It’s time for me to pika-win this pika-thread competition!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> It’s time for me to pika-win this pika-thread competition!



Sharpedo, use Earthquake.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Sharpedo, use Earthquake.



What are you pika-doing?  You cannot just pika-ttack me with no pika-warning!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2019)

Pikachu used _PIKA PUNCH_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> This remind me of pocket camp. For those who don't play, there was an update a while ago that added lemons, and I kid you not, I really thought they were limes. I mean, _they're_ _green_.



Yeah but the perfect lemons are yellow and they're absolutely adorable


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> What are you pika-doing?  You cannot just pika-ttack me with no pika-warning!



Sharpedo ain't called "the bully of the sea" for nothing.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

Go, Lucario!  Use Aura Sphere and make it pika-quick!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2019)

I don’t have a Pok?mon so I win regardless according to this thread.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Pikachu used _PIKA PUNCH_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I thought it was even MORE confusing making the perfect limes look just like lemons from ACNL. Someone on tumblr then made a post about it, and they said lemons, so that's when it really hit me, "oh, wait, these are lemons, just like how the lychees were from ACNL also".


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I don’t have a Pok?mon so I win regardless according to this thread.



Lucario, use Aura Sphere and destroy Shellzilla’s onion stash!

*onion stash gets hit and burns into nothing*


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 9, 2019)

Pancakes


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Lucario, use Aura Sphere and destroy Shellzilla’s onion stash!
> 
> *onion stash gets hit and burns into nothing*


Randy Orton, hit Lucario with an RKO from out of nowhere! Ha... your Lucario is finished.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> Randy Orton, hit Lucario with an RKO from out of nowhere! Ha... your Lucario is finished.



In that case I choose to bring in John Cena, Hulk Hogan, Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, and Spider-Man.  

*John Cena theme plays as the group of five walk up to the scene*

John Cena: “What’s up?”


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> In that case I choose to bring in John Cena, Hulk Hogan, Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, and Spider-Man.
> 
> *John Cena theme plays as the group of five walk up to the scene*
> 
> John Cena: “What’s up?”



Moltres, use Hurricane on all of them. It's super effective!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2019)

All these Pok?mon thou. I'm so lost, I only ever played a spin off Pok?mon game then lost interest cause it was a money dump. But it was also a free download game so there's that.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Moltres, use Hurricane on all of them. It's super effective!



The foe?s John Cena, Hulk Hogan, Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, and Spider-Man all fainted!  Oh no D:


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh yes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2019)

You only lasted on the throne for two hours and 16 minutes.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 9, 2019)

You didn't get past one minute on the throne.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2019)

Not even two minutes!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2019)

Here I am to ruin any streak you thought you had.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

All streaks must eventually come to an end


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Mar 10, 2019)

I wonder how long this is going to go for


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

Eternity.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 10, 2019)

^^^^^^


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 10, 2019)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello, hello, hello!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

Last person to post gets a pie thrown at their face!


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 10, 2019)

Great, I like pie. What kind is it?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

ZeldaJune said:


> Great, I like pie. What kind is it?



Pie filled with poison!


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Pie filled with poison!



Finally, some good food


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

Poison Ivy? Poison Oak?

I need these details.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2019)

Well there's a perfume that's named poison so perhaps you need that?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

Hm, I guess poison can smell intoxicating, but what kind of name is that for a perfume? Who wants to smell like poison?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2019)

Probably an invisible shield to protect themselves from people they don't like. I know! I'll use it to keep Canberra away from me!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

The pie, is in fact, filled with rat poison!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

Good thing I'm not a _rat_ huh then?

Pay no mind to my bad jokes


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

wait did someone say RAT?!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

I ******* hate rats


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 11, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I ******* hate rats



Rats are cute :c


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

I have rodent phobia so they're pretty much satanic for me


----------



## Dim (Mar 11, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I have rodent phobia so they're pretty much satanic for me


Oh no! There’s one on your avatar right now!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh yes.



See above quote for response.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Lazy much? @xRileyx


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Lazy much? @xRileyx



If I can be lazy and win, I’d rather be lazy and win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> If I can be lazy and win, I’d rather be lazy and win.



nice attempt there


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2019)

Never fear! It is I, Shellzilla, who will gladly escort you out of the thread!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

Alright, and for the escort for the escort, I am here!  Off you go


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2019)

If you're escorting Shellzilla away, then that makes me the standing winner.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

sips tea


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

I like tea. Specifically stawberry oolong.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

me like green tea


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Ah, it’s night time now.  Time for me to take the spot for night watch.  You can all sleep now.


----------



## Dim (Mar 12, 2019)

Too bad I never sleep!


----------



## gobby (Mar 12, 2019)

:^)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 12, 2019)

I feel like I should be doing something-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

I should write something


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 12, 2019)

I should win something. Oh wait


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 12, 2019)

Yope.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Dope.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 12, 2019)

Coke


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)

pepsi


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

Sierra Mist


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Tuna


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 12, 2019)

Nuggets


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Pizza


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2019)

Is this a favorite food game now


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is this a favorite food game now



Yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 12, 2019)

lobster


----------



## Dim (Mar 12, 2019)

Tacos


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes.



Alrighty 

Lemon


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
cheezels


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lemon



Lime.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Lime.



orange


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> orange



Blueberry


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Blueberry


rasberry


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Strawberry


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

Bananas are technically berries.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2019)

I already knew that, but did you know that strawberries are the only fruit that has seeds on the outside?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

Ah, I see we're now fighting with botany facts. Well I'll have you know that the very first garden strawberry was grown in Brittany, France, during the late 18th century. Prior to this, wild strawberries and cultivated selections from wild strawberry species were the common source of the fruit.

The strawberry fruit was mentioned in ancient Roman literature in reference to its medicinal use. The French began taking the strawberry from the forest to their gardens for harvest in the 14th century. Charles V, France's king from 1364 to 1380, had 1,200 strawberry plants in his royal garden. In the early 15th century western European monks were using the wild strawberry in their illuminated manuscripts. The strawberry is found in Italian, Flemish, and German art, and in English miniatures. The entire strawberry plant was used to treat depressive illnesses.

By the 16th century, references of cultivation of the strawberry became more common. People began using it for its supposed medicinal properties and botanists began naming the different species. In England the demand for regular strawberry farming had increased by the mid-16th century.

The combination of strawberries and cream was created by Thomas Wolsey in the court of King Henry VIII. Instructions for growing and harvesting strawberries showed up in writing in 1578. By the end of the 16th century three European species had been cited: F. vesca, F. moschata, and F. viridis. The garden strawberry was transplanted from the forests and then the plants would be propagated asexually by cutting off the runners.

Two subspecies of F. vesca were identified: F. sylvestris alba and F. sylvestris semperflorens. The introduction of F. virginiana from Eastern North America to Europe in the 17th century is an important part of history because this species gave rise to the modern strawberry. The new species gradually spread through the continent and did not become completely appreciated until the end of the 18th century. When a French excursion journeyed to Chile in 1712, it introduced the North American strawberry plant with female flowers that resulted in the common strawberry that we have today.

The Mapuche and Huilliche Indians of Chile cultivated the female strawberry species until 1551, when the Spanish came to conquer the land. In 1765, a European explorer recorded the cultivation of F. chiloensis, the Chilean strawberry. At first introduction to Europe, the plants grew vigorously but produced no fruit. It was discovered in 1766 that the female plants could only be pollinated by plants that produced large fruit: F. moschata, F. virginiana, and F. ananassa. This is when the Europeans became aware that plants had the ability to produce male-only or female-only flowers. As more large-fruit producing plants were cultivated the Chilean strawberry slowly decreased in population in Europe, except for around Brest where the Chilean strawberry thrived. The decline of the Chilean strawberry was caused by F. ananassa.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 12, 2019)

Idk what's going on but ok? ^


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Idk what's going on but ok? ^




Neither do I.  All I know is I’m HUNGRY now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Neither do I.  All I know is I’m HUNGRY now.



You're hungry? Well you'll be thrilled to know that in addition to being consumed fresh, strawberries can be frozen, made into preserves, as well as dried and used in prepared foods, such as cereal bars. Strawberries and strawberry flavorings are a popular addition to dairy products, such as strawberry-flavored milk, strawberry ice cream, strawberry milkshakes, strawberry smoothies and strawberry yogurts.

In the United Kingdom, "strawberries and cream" is a popular dessert consumed at the Wimbledon tennis tournament. Strawberries and cream is also a staple snack in Mexico, rarely unavailable at ice cream parlors. In Sweden, strawberries are a traditional dessert served on St John's Day, also known as Midsummer's Eve. Depending on area, strawberry pie, strawberry rhubarb pie, or strawberry shortcake are also popular. In Greece, strawberries are usually sprinkled with sugar and then dipped in Metaxa, a famous brandy, and served as a dessert. In Italy, strawberries have been used for various desserts and as a popular flavoring for gelato (gelato alla fragola). In the Philippines, strawberries are also popular, in which it is used for making the syrup in taho.

Strawberry pigment extract can be used as a natural acid/base indicator due to the different color of the conjugate acid and conjugate base of the pigment.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> - snip -



Ah, I see right through your clever strategy.  You’re trying to write out lengthy posts based on food so that people won’t want to post and you’ll win the game.  Nice attempt there.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Bananas are technically berries.



Bananas are technically weird.

I thought he was fighting with food botany facts to make other users hungry and leave. Jokes on you, I had fish dip a while ago so you're not gonna make me hungry with your banana facts, haha! (Bananas are gross anyway, bad mouth feel).


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Chocolate chocolate chip pancakes


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Chocolate chocolate chip pancakes



Caramel coated Chocolate chocolate chip pancakes


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Caramel coated Chocolate chocolate chip pancakes



Caramel coated chocolate chocolate chip pancakes...

...

With a strawberry on top


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Caramel coated chocolate chocolate chip pancakes...
> 
> ...
> 
> With a strawberry on top



You forgot the whip topping thou.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> You forgot the whip topping thou.



And don’t forget the sprinkles


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

And maple syrup cause I don't like caramel.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 13, 2019)

without the maple syrup cause i kinda hate it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> without the maple syrup cause i kinda hate it



yeah same its toooooo sweet


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 13, 2019)

*insert smug face here*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2019)

*insert winning face here*

Oh wait...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 13, 2019)

*eats all the pancakes*


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 14, 2019)

Leave my raichu's pancakes alone :/ he only shares it with me uwu


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Leave my raichu's pancakes alone :/ he only shares it with me uwu



Gruff voice: “Looks like we got someone with a pancake monopoly here.  Sorry pal, we’re going to have to shut down your business now.”


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 14, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Leave my raichu's pancakes alone :/ he only shares it with me uwu





xRileyx said:


> Gruff voice: ?Looks like we got someone with a pancake monopoly here.  Sorry pal, we?re going to have to shut down your business now.?






_Teddy Roosevelt has declared war on Pokeclasher!_


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2019)

Oh my god now we have to choose sides.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2019)

Literally just over an hour later and you’re booted off the throne.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2019)

what about 2 hours?
*also continues to eat the pancakes*


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Literally just over an hour later and you’re booted off the throne.



Haha, in my defense, I was on my lunch break at work.
-----
Try 3 hours.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

I simply love that four of the last five questions I’ve asked in the “ask the below user a question” thread have simply been “same question?” and no one has said anything about it X)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I simply love that four of the last five questions I’ve asked in the “ask the below user a question” thread have simply been “same question?” and no one has said anything about it X)



wow good job TBT


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2019)

What makes Irish Soda Bread, soda? Does it have like Kinley in it, or seltzer water?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> What makes Irish Soda Bread, soda? Does it have like Kinley in it, or seltzer water?



interesting


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

It is indeed interesting how I will win this game


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> It is indeed interesting how I will win this game



ouchie, i did an oppsie


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> ouchie, i did an oppsie



Alright, I think you have sat on that throne long enough.  Now it’s my turn.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2019)

Wait, is this the right thread?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

NO LUCA NO

Me telling my cat of to get off my got darned puzzle


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2019)

Cats do the darnest things huh? Like push stuff off of tables.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Mar 16, 2019)

yay


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 16, 2019)

yey


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

yey is yey backwards


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 16, 2019)

taco cat is taco cat backwards


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 16, 2019)

racecar is racecar backwards


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 16, 2019)

"Never odd or even" is "Never odd or even" backwards


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

Ho-oh is Ho-oh backwards 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god what have I started


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 16, 2019)

civic is civic backwards 

- - - Post Merge - - -

how long is this gonna go on


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

However long it needs to

I cant think of any more palindromes lol
(Too lazy to think of any more actually)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2019)

_daerht siht now tsuj I_ is I just won this thread backwards.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello, I'm here to crush your dreams ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you forgot the lemon smfh


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2019)

That's because lemons are evil.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> That's because lemons are evil.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


>



You're absolutely correct.

EVERY
VILLAIN
IS
LEMONS


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 16, 2019)

When life gives ya lemons~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

Make some evil bois


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2019)

I won't rest until this becomes a TBT smiley.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm gonna make a petition for a lemon collectible


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I won't rest until this becomes a TBT smiley.



Please make this actually happen, lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 16, 2019)

LUL


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

Man I am so loving this higher bell thing.

I mean obviously it doesn't apply to this board, but still I like it lots.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I won't rest until this becomes a TBT smiley.



It's EVIL!


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 16, 2019)

yeah, you know the old saying "Every Villain Is Lemons"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2019)

"Up, up, and away!"


----------



## Awful (Mar 16, 2019)

_whats good_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> "Up, up, and away!"



I can see mermaid man and barnacle boy vigorously rocking back and forth in their rocking chairs when i read this lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)

Bob sponge


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 17, 2019)

cheese fish


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2019)

No.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes yes.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yey is yey backwards



genius


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 17, 2019)

i win!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2019)

And now I win


----------



## LilD (Mar 17, 2019)

Corned beef and Cabbage day so we all win!


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 17, 2019)

Is everyone wearing green?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2019)

I am, but I don't like it. Green is one colour I can't pull off due to my pale complexion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

ZeldaJune said:


> Is everyone wearing green?



I'm wearing a tie dye shirt but it has green on it... does that count?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm wearing a Yoshi shirt so I have _some_ green on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm wearing a Yoshi shirt so I have _some_ green on.



Superb taste in clothing, I must say


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2019)

I’m wearing green as well


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm sorry, but green is NOT a creative colour...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 17, 2019)

Wearing my green Wind Waker shirt today. I'm actually surprised it still fits on me, I got it years ago.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Wearing my green Wind Waker shirt today. I'm actually surprised it still fits on me, I got it years ago.



NICE


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 18, 2019)

Bringing this back from page 2 (눈▽눈)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

Aww, I thought DubiousDelphine was going to win.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

And I thought you were gonna win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 19, 2019)

Ditto.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

oh uh


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2019)

Ho-oh


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 19, 2019)

Heyo


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 19, 2019)

Hiya


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

aw man


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Yo bro


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh ****


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

wassuppp


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 19, 2019)

Heyooooo


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Broooooo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

yoooooooooo


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

what even are the tags on this thread


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

maple22 said:


> what even are the tags on this thread



Dont ask me. Ask the creator


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Dont ask me. Ask the creator



Creator can only put 5 tags max. We must blame ourselves for this.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Creator can only put 5 tags max. We must blame ourselves for this.



Thanks Maple! just blame the first few people who posted in this thread


----------



## slatka (Mar 20, 2019)

hehe hi


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 20, 2019)

_I hadn't even noticed the tags until y'all pointed it out, lol._


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

There’s a lot of threads that have... questionable... tags on them


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

Yep questionable Tags.....


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

Or-e-o

OR-REEEEEE-O!

That is all.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

I had a fried oreo once.

Tasted like a hot chocolate cake. Not bad, but I don't see the hype behind them.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

wow fried oreos exsists?! cool


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

Wow, okay.  I think you’ve won for long enough now.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 22, 2019)

Agreed. Even though it's only been a couple hours.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

I think you won for a little too long, so allow me.


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

sorry bout it


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

There's no return policy on winning-


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

Frankly, any amount of time where I'm not the winner is too long.


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

are you sure about that?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm running out of things to say.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

Same


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

lmao


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

So, how y'all doing?


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

pretty good playing some dbd wbu?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

Pretty good, went to a concert today, had loads of fun. You?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm doing good! Just been drawing a bit and playing ACNL.
Good to hear you both are also doing well!


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

ooo what concert?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

Yeah, what Slatka said! I'm interested too now.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Yeah, what Slatka said! I'm interested too now.



Omg, Lucas.  Your avatar has a mouth now.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Omg, Lucas.  Your avatar has a mouth now.



Shh, we don't talk about those days of mouthless-ness, lol.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm bacc
I atacc


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

im taking over hehe


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

In my Lucky biscuit it said I will win something today.. 
so I will win this now!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

Woah, knowing I have won this game makes me feel accomplished for today.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 23, 2019)

Try me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

howsit goin boiiiiizzz


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

slatka said:


> ooo what concert?



Went to see Weezer. They're one of my favorite bands so it was awesome. Didn't mean to respond so late, I was just really tired when I got back and fell asleep shortly afterwards.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

Bagels


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

I win


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh really


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

I am the doominator robot.

I have come here to beep boop.


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

not for long though > : (


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

_Sure, you can Beep Boop.
But can you bop beep?_


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2019)

That's a hard question right therrre.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2019)

Philosophers have debated that one for millennia. I doubt we have any hope of answering it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 24, 2019)

_DAMN ROBOTS! THEY'RE TAKING OUR JOBS!_


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Omg, you guys.... :’)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2019)

I hope you enjoyed your 1 minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

1 minute.... of........

FAME!!!!!!!!!  *loud rock music*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

There is no winner. This will not end. Lol


Edit: *ahem* I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BALL!

and this was the beginning of the end


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> 1 minute.... of........
> 
> FAME!!!!!!!!!  *loud rock music*



Wow, this time it was 0 minutes.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Okay, that’s enough from you, Mr. Silver.  X)


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

*Temporary crowing about having won ensues*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

nice try


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

i have several questions
why would you post if i had the lead for 2 days


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2019)

To ensure you don't have the lead for 3 days. You can't have that record.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> To ensure you don't have the lead for 3 days. You can't have that record.



but i already have. I think? 1+2=3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah, 3 days is OFF LIMITS.  Lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2019)

That won't stop me from trying.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Well, good luck with that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

*peeks* why do you think I should not have a 3 day record?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> *peeks* why do you think I should not have a 3 day record?



*Falls down through the ceiling*
   CUZ IT SHOULD BE MINE!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

*pecks you*
well too bad


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

>:C


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

*confused emotion*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

*facial spasms*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

i seriously thought you mayor photo had a broken head. then I realised it was a flower


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh yeah, I realized sometime after I changed the background the flower blends in now but I haven’t went back to change it yet *shrugs* the left arms a bit off too


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nice job


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Meh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

yay 5hours a nice record! Try beat me 2 day


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 25, 2019)

ok I win


----------



## slatka (Mar 25, 2019)

nope too bad so sad ):


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

boop


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Last person to post gets to swim in shark infested waters!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Yay! Sharks are friends, not fish-eating, man-eating monsters


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Unfortunately for you, the honor of swimming there is mine.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

fish are friends not food
where is the flex tape


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Gimme da trophy, gramps!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

*flex tapes the trophy*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

D:<


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

a new competitor wont let me have a 3 day win


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

welp


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Hm?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

im trying to do something but this person is taking my win


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Can’t I get the last word?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

no


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Was that a yes that looked like a no? :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

pikachu


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Blep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

hmm i wonder


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

No lemons allowed in my utopia.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Too many challengers!  I shall hide for now... and strike when the time is nigh!


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

I’m a back!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm front!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Not anymore.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

*peek*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

*shoves*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

*pokes*


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

*attacks using the power of 1000 suns*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

*faints*


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi everyone-!

-EXPLOSIONS-


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

I seem to have escalated the situation.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2019)

*brings in an army of bullet bills*

I shall win with this army!  Now, defend me my bullet bill army!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Wait lemme escape first!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2019)

I convince the Bullet Bills that violence isn't the answer, then I destroy the ones who disagree with that statement. They decide to devote the rest of their lives to becoming artists.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I convince the Bullet Bills that violence isn't the answer, then I destroy the ones who disagree with that statement. They decide to devote the rest of their lives to becoming artists.



Ah, bullet bill artists... who would have thought such a violent creature could become such a creative one.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Not Bowser, he is very disappointed.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

Rawr XD


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

I just, go to school


and come back to a battlefield.

What are y'all doing? lol


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 26, 2019)

Today is a good day


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hope me winning doesn't make it a worse day-


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm open to battle


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ooo, okay.
Accepted.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

*flies in*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh dang. Left the window open. (


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Aww but we just made peace with bullet artists it was a lovely story


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

...But the cops came in and arrested everyone for breaking the fourth wall.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Aww but we just made peace with bullet artists it was a lovely story



The Bullet Bills are the true winners here. They're off to pursue their dreams while we continue to wage war over this thread.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Ok


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> The Bullet Bills are the true winners here. They're off to pursue their dreams while we continue to wage war over this thread.



Soaring off into some unknown world.


Makes me think, where does a bullet bill go after he goes off the screen?


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 26, 2019)

hiya


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

oh geez


----------



## Zura (Mar 26, 2019)

Gosh, this thread brings back memories.

Never forget the great lemon war!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Gosh, this thread brings back memories.
> 
> Never forget the great lemon war!



says the person with the magic cap


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Yo


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

All times are GMT -7. The time now is 03:35 PM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2019 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
Tweet Poster, DragonByte vBForms, vBCredits II Deluxe, vBAvatars, Advanced Post Thanks / Like, vBShop, vBArcade, Post Templates, Username Change - vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright ? 2019 DragonByte? Technologies Ltd.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

All times are GMT +11. The time now is 10:00 AM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2019 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
nice try


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 26, 2019)

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:10 PM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2019 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

wow timezones are really out of whack are they


----------



## gobby (Mar 27, 2019)

:^k


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

My turn!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

No :3


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

welps, sorry!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Here I am!
This is me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

*A flying Rubik?s cube comes out of nowhere and starts shooting lasers at everyone*  ?Yeah, yeah!?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*Pulls out can of silly string* “EAT THIS LASER CUBE!”


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

nuh uh honey, aint gon give up that easily


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*Runs around crazily, still spraying silly string*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

ha. you didnt really think this through did you? *throws match at silly strings* BURN MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

D:
>: (
*Bugs Bunny voice* “You do realize, that this means war” *trumpet sounds*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

If you expect me to raise a white flag and admit defeat, it aint happening *brings out cannon* *1, 2, 3 FIRE!!*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*Dodges cannonball LiKe a nINjA*
*Pulls out giant hammer and chases after you*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

*brings out giant shield and struggles to deflect your hammer* urghhh, your stronger than i thought, but i aint gonna lose


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

“Think again!”
*Knocks shield to the side*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

urghh no, im not gonna lose!! *shoots photon blast at you and sends you to space" ha. take that!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*Descends back down on a bed of stars*
*evil laugh* Maybe I forgot to mention, I am the Queen of Space! *longer evil laugh*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

oh crap i didn't think of that, the only way i can nullify your power is if i bring you to another dimension "teleports us both to alternate dimension" you're powerless here mortal


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

That’s what you think! *wicked smirk* I have predicted this and have brought a device which keeps me linked to our original dimension! And you’ll never find it! *evil laugh* *falls out of back pocket* Shoot, uh, I, *hastily grabs device and shoves it away*
NEVER!


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

ha. your little device would've worked but you forgot to charge it yesterday WAHAHAHAHHA i win, give it up already


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

No way, mortal! *Pulls out jet pack* You’ll never take me AlIVe! *Thinks about it* Or dEAd! *blasts away*
*Mutters* now, where’d I put my phaser...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

*has the phaser in my hands* I will give to you if you let me win


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Ha! Fool! I knew you’d have it! That’s why I set it to overload! BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

Oh no! *shoots the overloaded phaser*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

That was NOT a smart thing to do!
Haha. I’m safe, your not : p


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

oh really?
*steals your jetpack and flies away*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Oh, well, you didn’t count on an EXTRA *Pulls ridiculously large jetpack out of pocket, puts it on, and chases after you*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

*attempts to shoot your large jetpack*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*Activates force field and deflects* Ha! Didn’t see THAT coming did ya?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

*disappers into another dimention when you activate force field*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

_S L I D E R S_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

i dont understand that


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

: p
It was a show
This was reminding me of it


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2019)

Don’t know what you two are doing but not on my watch!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Don’t know what we’re doing either


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*blep*


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Don?t know what we?re doing either


Well whatever it is, I?m putting a stop to it by-
Well truth be told I don?t know how I?ll put a stop to it but I?ve got kamina shades!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

My instinct has told me... yes, it has told me that now is the time to post if I want to win!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

Aw man...


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

My turn!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

*is confuzzled*


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2019)

Bamboozled


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Perplexed


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

im back suckers


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Not for long :3 (?)


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

ah, i knew you'd show up sooner or later but i came prepared


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

But DID you?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

oh yes i did, *calls on army of undead warriors* if you let me win they wont attack


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

I do not believe in them, therefore they can not harm me... *raises forcefield, just in case*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 28, 2019)

So the more you believe in them the more they hurt you? That's... That wouldn't be comforting for some people-


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

If you dont believe that they can hurt you then remove the force field you coward, you have 10 seconds to do so


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*lowers forcefield...*
*and promptly calls down an army of stars* Space Queen, remember? *proud stance*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

oh crap i forgot to teleport us into an alternate dimension, *tries to teleport us and barely makes it* urghh damn you that drained all my energy


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*evil laugh*
*shakes fist in victory*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

damn you, skeletal warriors *ATTACK*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*Pops on jetpack and flys up far above*
I would _LOVE_ to see you try.


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

You think i didn't predict you'd use a jetpack MWAHAHAHA my skeletal warriors has wings *GO AFTER THEM MY WARRIORS MWAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*Darts around them and seizes you from behind*
*Pulls out phaser* NOBODY MOVE!


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

WHAT? that's not possible, i stole that from you before we teleported here. Oh no, you had an extra all along? *teleports next to you and grabs the phaser* Now, back away and this will all end well


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Haha! *Pulls out another phaser, smirking* Maybe multiple extras? Maybe I’m phaser spawn point? Let’s not get into details and acknowledge the draw this puts us at.


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Think this through space queen, if you shoot me, my skeletal warriors will attack you. MWAHAHAHA make your choice


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Well think THIS through, after last time, I gave my star warriors inter-dimensional transport machines, and they are converging on this spot AS WE SPEAK *smug smile*


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

Let me join on the fun, brings out laser cannon, if any of you make a move i will shoot! and im not kidding when i say this is dangerous


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

This is war then Space Queen, oh and sanji i don't think you would want to get involved here.


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh, i don't play around girls. I brought an army of my own, i guess this a 3 side war now!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

BrINg iT oN ThEN!
*Star warriors appear all around*


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

You girls are strong, but neither of you know the power that i hold deep inside of me, i have the power of the stars *causes super nova and kills every single warrior in the battlefield* HAHAHA you guys really are strong if you survived that


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Sorry to burst your bubble starboy, but my warriors are immune to supernova's MWAHAHAHA do better next time starboy


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*blinks a few times, unfazed* You do realize I’m THE Space Queen, right? And my warriors, are stars?


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

well thanks for telling me that, since i hold the power of the stars, i hold the power to your warriors *causes your own warriors to go against you*, Now give it up, im stronger than you


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh no you dont starboy, this war is between me and the space queen, and i aint letting you defeat her before i do *skeletal warriors swoop in to save space queen* don't thank me yet space queen, im not sparing you


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

No, no you don’t, you don’t come waltzing in to MY house, stealing my shots, In fact since I’m queen of space, wouldn’t that put you under my jurisdiction? *Hovers off the ground*


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

You're right you do, but the stars are unpredictable, and only those who truly hold the power of them may be able to control them. Now bow before me space queen, you are powerless


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

You know what else is unpredictable? That's right the DEAD, Go forth my skeletal warriors and kill this starboy


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*Stops* But, starboy, I AM your mother *Que dramatic Star Wars music*


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

*NO, THATS NOT POSSIBLE. MY MOTHER DIED IN A STAR CRASH YEARS AGO*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

oh, umm well this became awkward. BUT NEVERTHELESS i aint sparing any of you, even if you two are related


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*has used distraction to find device and transport all back to original dimension*
Now my full power can be realized! *Sparks sizzle around me*

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I think I won?  )


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Not so fast space queen, *teleports you back to alternate dimension* our business aint finished yet


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

(I hate to leave but I really need to sleep)

- - - Post Merge - - -

What makes you think I can control my own teleporting now?  I have the device


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Ha. you really think i wouldn't take it from you after we teleport

(go ahead and sleep, ill be right here waiting for you MWAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 28, 2019)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

Sanji said:


> *NO, THATS NOT POSSIBLE. MY MOTHER DIED IN A STAR CRASH YEARS AGO*


YOU'RE THE DAM SUN who killed you parents


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Well hello there, not letting you win though


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

But you have to pass me. The legendary birb


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Do you know what i do to birbs? I eat them for breakfast *chews on your birb leg*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

*flies up and spikes you with the volleyball*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Oohh a birb that plays volleyball how interesting, fine let's play, *serves volleyball and gets an Ace*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

not so fast *somehow was able to recieve the ball quite well*


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Ooohh i love a good challenge *jumps up and hit a spike so strong it made a hole in the floor* be glad you weren't on the receiving end of that spike


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 28, 2019)

all I want is to win


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

not happening nicole


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*Arrives on red carpet* No need to take a photo, but but the winner has arrived!


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

as long as i'm here it just aint happening space queen


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

And as long as I’m here, you’re not winning either!


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

ah, i can do this all day space queen, give it up


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

So can I :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

oof 5 hours nice


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2019)

I admire your dedication to this game, but I shall be the victor!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yo.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Lo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

*grabs a volleyball* Wanna play?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

*Grabs a dodgeball* YeeEsS I dOoooo!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

*starts spiking volleyballs*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

Volleyball sucks


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

I wanted to DoDGe! *hurls dodgeball*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

*miss*


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2019)

_I guess they never miss huh?_

I'm sorry Idk why that came to me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> _I guess they never miss huh?_
> 
> I'm sorry Idk why that came to me.



huh that makes sense


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Hm


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

Aiyeee


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

:|


----------



## lucylives (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey there fools!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi! Did someone call my name?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2019)

Because all I do is win, win, win...


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

...and then you lose
: p


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2019)

And then I win again!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

But not really.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2019)

Such is life.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.

And somewhere out there is a world made of cake and sweets, where you always win.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

Yay. Sure. There’s no such thing, crazy.
I must find this planet, seize it, and it will be miiiiinnnnnneeeee


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 29, 2019)

Too bad, they already nominated me as the Mayor. >


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 29, 2019)

I've been nominated 5 times >)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 29, 2019)

:0! 
BUT HOW I'VE EVEN TAMPERED WITH THE VOTES!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

To late, I was elected before the election begun!
I mean, what?


----------



## PokeTown (Mar 29, 2019)

*Lurking in the shadows* 
I win...


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

*noped*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 29, 2019)

wait batman?!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

Yep, just drew him. Decided he’d make a nice avatar.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 30, 2019)

cool


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh no what


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh no....

I’m going to win!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

No, I am!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, good luck with that.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Same to you :3


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 30, 2019)

It's Lucas' turn on the winning throne.


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2019)

*Pushes throne back right before Lucas takes a seat on it*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

*Jumps on to throne, stands on it* I AM THE NIGHT!


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2019)

Not anymore you’re not!


----------



## catsoup (Mar 30, 2019)

do i win


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2019)

Why don’t you ask... the magic conch shell!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Do I win?

Magic conch shell: “...Yes.”


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Y’all may kindly give up now, I have this in the bag. *Pull put bag tries to put ‘this’ in it*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Y’all may kindly give up now, I have this in the bag. *Pull put bag tries to put ‘this’ in it*



*reaches in the bag and steals this, then runs away*


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

D: *Chases after you and tackles you to the floor to get this back*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> D: *Chases after you and tackles you to the floor to get this back*



*calls police*

“Help, officer!  A person in a bat costume is trying to steal this from me!”


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

*Yells into your phone* “OFFICER! He’s lyING I-no ones trying to steal my this back from him!”


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> *Yells into your phone* “OFFICER! He’s lyING I-no ones trying to steal my this back from him!”



*police show up*

“Alright, step away from the man and the this he has with him!”


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

NEVER! *Grabs this from you, puts it in bag, darts off into darkness* I AM THE NIGHT!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 31, 2019)

HEY! >:ccc GIVE ME THAT THIS.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

*Turns slightly away, gripping this tightly* NEVER!


----------



## lucylives (Mar 31, 2019)

well hello there folks


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi!


----------



## catsoup (Apr 1, 2019)

hey


----------



## slatka (Apr 1, 2019)

hello


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hiya


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2019)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

hellooooooooo!!!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

no


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

hell no


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Heck yes


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

not happening batman


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes happening


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

that does not make sense.. like.. at all


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

I don’t care *Pulls cape up to face*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

and guess what, i dont either, but you're banned anyways 

wait.. oops wrong thread, but either way not letting you win bat addicted man


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m not gonna give up so you might as well


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

Win.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Not


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

win <3


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

*Grabs trophy* VICTORY IS MINE!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

You can keep your trophy, I got the key to the city B)


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

>: (


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> >: (


You win.


Spoiler



april fools


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought the B) would make the gyroid emogie wearing the sunglasses. I was wrong.

_Gotta go advanced_


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Yoooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> You win.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you, I am very pleased you feel that way. But the victory really should be yours.



Spoiler



same to you, did that^ sound sincere?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2019)

No I win


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

On this day, I claimed victory.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

I am the champ. Give up


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

A mere setback.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

3 hours is too long-
MY TURN!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope to you too


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

nope


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

nope*3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

nope nope nope nope, thats 4 nopes btw, try and beat that


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

nope.
nope.
nope.
nope.
nope.

accepted and completed.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

childs play, i can beat that by a trillion

*nope^∞*

that's nope to the power of infinity, now beat that


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

*N^∞*O^∞*P^∞*E^∞*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

*Y^∞ E^∞ S^∞*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

uh NO


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

_*NO TO YOU TOO*_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

lucylives said:


> _*NO TO YOU TOO*_



NO U


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

*NO, U*


----------



## PokeTown (Apr 2, 2019)

Lurking behind a cherry blossom tree.
*Whispers* Nope, I'm the winner...


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 2, 2019)

Bye


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 2, 2019)

I'd like to thank everyone who came here thus far, as I am now the winner.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

No, I am


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

no, me


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

No, it’s me


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

no


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

*NO*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

yEeEs


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> yEeEs



Lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

yioi


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*shrug*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

hit or miss


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Hit

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk really what your asking, but always hit, lol

...Or if your asking anything at all


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

well i guess you never miss huh


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

i truly never miss folks


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Neither do I!  (throws dart at you)


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

*catches dart in mid air* you know it wont be that easy to eliminate me right?

*upsizes dart and throws it at you* now try and dodge that


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*Teleports behind you and karate chops your neck*
mWaHahAHaaHhaAHahA


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

OWW how could you *faints*


SIKE, my neck can harden when i want it to, now this just backfired on you 

*karate chops your neck with unbelievable strength that it caused a rupture in space and time*

oops i think i may have sent us to another dimension (reference to space queen and alternate dimensions)


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*Doesn’t faze me*

*Heals rupture* sPAcE QuEen!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

IMPOSSIBLE, I KILLED SPACE QUEEN WITH MY VERY OWN TWO HANDS

wait... thats it. I NEEDED THREE HANDS TO KILL YOU

*summons third hand* die space queen 

*karate chops you with three hands with unbelievable strength that causes another big bang*

oops, i changed the course of history and now you're no longer space queen MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Damn. *Steals Doc Browns DeLorean* Oh that’s right, with the power of words, I can do anything! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

*Steals Doc Browns DeLorean from you* sorry but not letting you


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*pouts*

..but I always wanted to drive the DeLorean *Puppy dog face* please let me? There’s no waY I’d evER get into any kind of mISchiEF.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Sorry space que.... i mean, normal mortal, i just cannot allow you to drive such a delicate thing

prove your worth and i might 

*sits on throne and watches you*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Meh doesn’t matter. *lounges down on beanbag, and props up feet on coffee table* I’ll still win. Can’t evict me :3

Have no need to fight you though, *gestures to your own coffee pot* have a cup of coffee.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

fine then we'll just have a friendly fight of who finishes their coffee first mwahahahaha

sorry sis, *spills coffee on you* i love you, but i aint letting you win


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*looks down at now coffee-stained shirt* Huh. Look at that. *slurps coffee from shirt loudly and obnoxiously* Thanks for da Coffee, L.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

You... are.. a weird person, but still not letting you win.

I'll kill you by palpitation then, *causes a rain of coffee* keep drinking, your death would be slow and painful


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*Pulls out coffee-resistant umbrella* Cool! I’ve always wanted it to rain coffee! *Pulls at several empty coffee mugs and sets them down to collect coffee* for later :3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

BAGHH, YOUVE RUINED MY PLANS ONCE AGAIN.

seems like alternate version of you is so much more worse than space queen version of you

*manipulates time and goes back to when you were space queen*

I'm here.... oops i may have messed up a bit since there are now two me, but thats fine, two me is better than one MWAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*Steps out as in a daze* Huh? What happened? *Focuses* Oh.
*Duplicates myself so it evens out*


----------



## PokeTown (Apr 2, 2019)

*Holds megaphone up to rear end and farts*

"Gentlemen, that was a fart."
(Yes I know I got this gag off an episode of Family Guy.)


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2019)

Lines up a buch of megaphones together
*TESTING!*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2019)

*walks up to the party*

“H-*gets destroyed in the ensuing chaos before I can even say anything*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Close to true :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

*attempts to shoot a party popper*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

*Grabs party popper before you can and shoots it myself*


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 2, 2019)

*smacks it out of your hand*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

D:

*Pulls out another*


----------



## catsoup (Apr 2, 2019)

win?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

no me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

no u


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 3, 2019)

uno


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> uno


I don't how to play though


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 3, 2019)

dos!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

Tre


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 3, 2019)

Quatro


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2019)

cinco?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

Sei


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Siete


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Is everyone gone?  Okay, good.  Time to come by and just take this win with me.  *grabs it and runs away*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

hi


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

No


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

My win.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Huh? I can't hear you.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

*puts on ultra-mega-planet-sized headphones*

*I CAN’T HEAR YOU!!!*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks to you, everyone on this planet is now deaf. I hope you're happy.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

I see and hear all.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Thanks to you, everyone on this planet is now deaf. I hope you're happy.



Great, no one will hear me now as I tiptoe my way to victory.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

I heard you, you cannot hear me >:3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

What if the real winner is the friends we made along the way?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> What if the real winner is the friends we made along the way?



Hi, yes.  I’m looking for the user TheFriendsWeMadeAlongTheWay.  Whoever this is, they need to post here now because they’ll win if they do.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hi, yes.  I’m looking for the user TheFriendsWeMadeAlongTheWay.  Whoever this is, they need to post here now because they’ll win if they do.



Don't make me buy a username change now.

not like I could afford it


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> I heard you, you cannot hear me >:3



Nice try


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

darn


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2019)

John Cena!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

nice


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Apr 3, 2019)

wowie


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> John Cena!



can we even see John Cena?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2019)

You can't seeeee this! *waves hand aggressively in front of face*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

*catches your hand and pecks it*


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> can we even see John Cena?


”U can’t see me!”


Stella-Io said:


> You can't seeeee this! *waves hand aggressively in front of face*


Nooooo it’s “U can’t see me!


----------



## ianacnl (Apr 3, 2019)

i won, just give up


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Nope




I’ve been the winner forever, deal with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Y’ALLS BE HATIN’.


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2019)

ianacnl said:


> i won, just give up


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

I Win All!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2019)

But not today.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

*a wild birb has apppeared!*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

I am still here. LURkiNg


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> I am still here. LURkiNg



Im here, Bunyip


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Colors!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

RED


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

dREaD!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

ORANGE


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

NO DON’T JUST START LISTING COLORS, OK?

yellow


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

GREEN


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

faiR enouGh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

hmm stop whiting your texts


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe... for now...

*OK!*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2019)

Today's my birthday so just let me win, at least for one day, thanks


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

Happy birthday from me too


----------



## lucylives (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

you again


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for the birthday wishes folks 

Also this is mine once again!...Until someone takes it from me. Oh, the cursed cycle...


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

*grabs* sorry


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 4, 2019)

*SNATCHES* oops sorry


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

*SNATCHES BACK HASTILY*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 4, 2019)

*snatches with incredible speed* sorry


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

*grabby hands* Mine give it back!

*Drones come behind you and snatch it from you, then brings it to me* Ha! Fooled you!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 4, 2019)

so you wanna play the drone game huh?

*summons a million drones* feast your eyes upon my drone army


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Don’t drone on now. Such a bore.

Or a boar, CHARGE!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 4, 2019)

very clever space que.. wait are you still? you know what whatever

what you didn't know is my drones have the power to shapeshift, HA!!

A million drone boars vs your boar, i think we both know who would win


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes, my boar. *Grows it so it’s twice the size of all your drone boars put together*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

*pecks all the drone bears down*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2019)

*watches from a distance, taking notes and nodding*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

Used peck on lucario. It's super effective!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Used peck on lucario. It's super effective!



Excuse me, friend.  Lucario is a fighting and STEEL type, so Peck would just do normal damage 

“Go, Lucario!  Mega evolve and use Ice Punch!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Excuse me, friend.  Lucario is a fighting and STEEL type, so Peck would just do normal damage
> 
> “Go, Lucario!  Mega evolve and use Ice Punch!”



do you even own the mega stone


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> do you even own the mega stone



“Yes, I have it right here.”

*looks in bag and sees missing spot where mega stone would be*

“What the?  Where did it go?”

*as I turn gets knocked out and thrown off a bridge*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

*Sees Riley in water, attempts to get him out if the water*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

*Pops out of pot-hole suddenly* hI!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

*was able to get riley out of the water*
Take care of him lucario...


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 4, 2019)

Day 1312

Nobody has won yet. I'm still waiting patiently for the day someone is declared the winner.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

GET IN THE BAG NEBBY


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 4, 2019)

Pew!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

Sakura625 said:


> Pew!



DAM IT NEBBY!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2019)

*wakes up on the ground beside the river and spits water out of mouth*

*Lucario helps me get up*

“Ah, thanks, Lucario.”


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 5, 2019)

yos


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Yo-yos


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

Those are fun.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Guys, I have a confession to make. I...am a winner.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 5, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Guys, I have a confession to make. I...am a winner.



nope


----------



## lucylives (Apr 5, 2019)

maybee.. me? please??


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Guys, I have a confession to make. I...am a loser.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

lucylives said:


> maybee.. me? please??



No.



NoUsernameHere said:


> Guys, I have a confession to make. I...am a loser.



Yes (here)




I win


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 5, 2019)

one day


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

My day.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 5, 2019)

Not for long


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes for long

shut up it makes sense


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

I gave you a few hours, I think that's plenty fine.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

I shall come by and steal the “this” like a thief.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

No. “This” is mine


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

'Tis but a scratch!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2019)

I take the "this" and run off with it.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

And then you fall into a trap I set for you, I grab the “this,” and run off myself with it cartoon style.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey, give me back my "this"!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 5, 2019)

steals "this"


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

*points gun* Okay, hand over the "this" and no one gets hurt


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

*looks at him holding a banana pointed at me*

Oh no, he’s serious!

*starts running away*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes! Fear my potassium!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2019)

You mean potatoes? Okay, I'll take it!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 5, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> You mean potatoes? Okay, I'll take it!



yay i like potatoes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 5, 2019)

_E
Not that big of a fan of Potatoes unless it's like Chips, fries or mashed._


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

_Same_


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 5, 2019)

_Finally someone understands. :')_


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

*Crashes party* hEY


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Oi


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

yoooooo


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Yo-yooooooosssss


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Ness's yo-yo glitch in Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

“Pk fire!  Pk thunder!  Pk... STARSTORM!!!!”


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

:0


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

For Glory/Quickplay Ness mains will turn just about any battlefield into the state of California with how many PK Fires they throw out, damn.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

:/


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> For Glory/Quickplay Ness mains will turn just about any battlefield into the state of California with how many PK Fires they throw out, damn.



Ah, and this is why this thread has some of the best quality posts on TBT, as MapleSilver said.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

i will not engage


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Ah, and this is why this thread has some of the best quality posts on TBT, as MapleSilver said.



Yep, this thread has gotten plenty of good laughs out of me. I really am in good company here.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

This thread's the best for anything random honestly-
_JUST LOOK AT THE TAGS SJDHF_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 6, 2019)

we alreadt did XD


----------



## lucylives (Apr 6, 2019)

welps


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Hm


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2019)

HMMMMMM


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Welp.


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2019)

hi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bye!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 6, 2019)

say hello to the winner


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

lucylives said:


> say hello to the winner



Goodbye to the loser!

Hello, me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello, MapleSilver, how are you doing today?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

*Did you mean:* _JessiBGood_

thanks google


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2019)

Stop spying on me, Google.


----------



## Wallows (Apr 6, 2019)

looks like I win


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 6, 2019)

Eh nope.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Ehh...what's up Doc?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

My wins “up”. :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi "up", I'm dad.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

You?re saying hi to my win?

You?re my wins FATHER?!?!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Yeah...actually, I should be saying bye, what am I doing?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> There is no winner. This will not end. Lol
> 
> 
> Edit: *ahem* I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BALL!
> ...




^whoops R.I.P. me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

This game will go on as long as TBT is still up. I imagine that if/when TBT ever goes down permanently, we will never truly be able to see who won this thread because I don't imagine TBT's last moments would be archived 100% for all to see. Just something to think about.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Welp I guess that means I must simply *POST AT EVERY VIABLE OPPORTUNITY SO THAT THE WIN SHALL BE MINE! BWAHAHAHAHA!*


----------



## teto (Apr 6, 2019)

worm.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 6, 2019)

fellas, we all know i'm the winner, clearly


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 6, 2019)

Don't feed ducks bread.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

But they’re hungry! D:


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 6, 2019)

I atacc
I protecc
But most importantly I'm BACC


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

GoodByE


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Delishush said:


> worm.



Fish bait


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

gULP


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

nO DON'T GULP THE FISH BAIT


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Hooo.... oooppppssssssssss............


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow, I caught myself a human! This is freaking me out, back into the water with you! Don't come near me or my family!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Rar.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Would you like to run the RAR File opener?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

Not right now, you're just gonna ask me if I wanna buy WinRAR when literally no one does


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

thats why u gotta use the default zip opener that comes with ur laptop
of 7zip


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Or we can just have everything a [insert fancy file type.]


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

hey


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

No


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

let mee winnn, LET MEE WIINNNN!!! (bonus points if you got that! )


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh. Was that supposed to be from that meme I’ve seen all over tumblr?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Im not sure about tumblr, but it probably is


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*shrung*


The win is MINNNEEEEEEEE!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

NOO *steals win* It's *MINE*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Uses teleporter to beam it to me*Ha! It’s all MiiiIIinnnnNNEEEEE!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

HA, you actually beamed the lose to yourself


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*beams the lose to you and the win to me simultaneously*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

*Interrupts your beam* not today sucker!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Physically launches myself toward the win and grabs it*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

*Kicks you before you can grab it* I'll resort to violence if i have to! im never giving you this win


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Grabs your foot before you can kick me and swings you around* My win! *snatches it from you*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

*activates rocket in foot* not today space queen!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Grabs ankle* Not so fast!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

hehe, im actually a rocket girl, *activates every rocket in my body and flies off to space* try and catch me nowww


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Summons stars to give my a lift* BAhaha! I AM still Space Queen. Though I now prefer Androgynous Space Ruler (ASRA) the extra A is there because I want it to be. Actually maybe ASTRA. Because it sounds nice. I’ll have to find a way to fit those 2 extra letters. Hm.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

whatever your title is, you'll never get the win from me *travels to andromeda galaxy*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Chases you*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

*turns myself invisible* now you can never chase me MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

*Puts on Thermographic goggles and continues chasing you*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

*Turns into a coldblooded human* now you cant chase me MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Ha! What you didn’t know is that the ‘win’ contains a very traceable mineral called Success and it doesn’t matter how untraceable you make _yourself_ I can still chase you when you have the ‘win’, just give it up now, Luce. *Chases win*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

aghhhh, damn it, i will never let you get the win *puts us in a timeloop* no matter how many times u try and steal the win from me, it'll just reset, so give it up!!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Ha! I already put myself in an anti-timeloop bubble, so you effectively put YOURSELF in a timeloop, giveing me enough time to snatch it from you, and zoom off while you are preoccupied!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, while you both were running around, I secretly stole the whole rest of the supply of this 'Success'


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmm


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m not here to win.  I’m just saying “hi!”


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

It’s mine the wins miiinnnneeeee


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

How about trading that win with me and I'll give you a 2nd.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

trading is overrated, i say stealing is better


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

lucylives said:


> trading is overrated, i say stealing is better



Team Rocket, is that you?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Wait, how did you find out, aghh guess we're blasting off again!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

My wiiiiinnnnnnn


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

No mine-


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes mine


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

Not yours


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Not yours either.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

no, mine


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

I claim ownership over this win for now.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

not today


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

fine.. tonight.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

not tonight either


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

You won't get your win any day now!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

maybe tomorrow?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

peek dam it sakura flower


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

Who let you in here? Out you go!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

*peck*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

oOOoO a bird, it's my lucky day im starving *hits you with arrow*

now time to cook this little birdie


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

*steals the win while your getting da bird*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

*Throws bird at you* I'm willing to sacrifice dinner for that win


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

No it’s mine! *grabs bird, throws it back*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for bringing me back my dinner MWAHAHAHA, *runs off with both bird and win*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

No! The wins mine look! I already have it! *Pulls real win from sleeves* HA!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

what you didn't know, is thats actually a lose, masked as a win, i used it to throw you off MWAHAHAHA *flies off to London*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Ooh! I’ve always wanted to go to London *straps on jetpack and follows you*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

I've tinkled with your jetpack earlier and i actually stole your gas, and now off you go *you lose fuel and plummet down into the great unknown* Have fun!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

*comes in with a weapon of mass destruction*

Wh-where’s my Szechuan sauce at?!  No one’s winning until I get my Szechuan sauce!  I need my fix!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

*Summons stars, continues following you*

Ehm, ok then.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

*brings out szechuan sauce* if you let me win, you can have it, do we have a deal?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

lucylives said:


> *brings out szechuan sauce* if you let me win, you can have it, do we have a deal?



GIVE ME THAT

*grabs it out of your hand and runs away*

Ah, sorry.  I can’t promise that you’ll win.  I just really needed some Szechuan sauce.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

HEY, WE HAD A DEAL *BRINGS OUT SHOTGUN*, now listen carefully, let me win and this will all end well


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

*starts rolling barrels like Donkey Kong* You’re both goners!

Haha! my win!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2019)

I'll take one with a McMenu please, thanks.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

:/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello again


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

How's it hanging?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Hang five, surfers!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

_Ｒａｄｉｃａｌ！　Ｇｎａｒｌｙ！_


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

*WOAH DUDE, WATCH OUT FOR THAT GIANT WAVE!*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

WOAH


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Funky Kong best girl


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 8, 2019)

HALLOOOOOOO


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> HALLOOOOOOO


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Doom is better, just saying


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

I haven't played either Doom or Halo. sorry.
._.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Funky Kong best girl



I approve this message.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I approve this message.



He was so good in Mario Kart Wii that they didn't bring him back because people would complain if he was any more OP and it would be truly a tragedy to nerf such a perfect being.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Doom is better, just saying



I don't doubt that. Halo's story, eh, lacking a bit. Esp 4, -I think- like wth was up with that? Took off at who knows where. Who is Master Cheif, why is Cortana so special, and why is this game forcing me to feel for her?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

Y'all talking about games, and I'm just here with no knowledge only here to win.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't doubt that. Halo's story, eh, lacking a bit. Esp 4, -I think- like wth was up with that? Took off at who knows where. Who is Master Cheif, why is Cortana so special, and why is this game forcing me to feel for her?



Admittedly, I never played Halo so I can't speak much there, but Doom doesn't really have too much of a super serious or deep story. However, Doom definitely makes up for what it's lacking in story telling with some of the most fun gameplay any shooter has to offer imo. Especially Doom 2016, it's my favorite non-multiplayer shooter. (there is multiplayer but it's kinda bad and also dead, though that's besides the point)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

peep


----------



## Stephanie92 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 8, 2019)

will paypal everyone some form of currency if I am allowed to have last post


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Pay me in Chuck-E-Cheese tokens


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Pay me in Ruppees yo.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

If we're all just making request.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Pay me in green M&Ms


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Pay me in chairs.  Just chairs.

...

Yeah....


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

’k


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

no one's getting paid


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Y'all can just pay me with Copic Markers. I just want them but they too expensive-


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

No, you pay me with copic markers


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 9, 2019)

no pay me with copic markers


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Nah, I'll pay you guys with ohuhu markers.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

no pay me with copics


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

Don't need to spend money on expensive markers if you can't draw


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

It's the only thing I can do decently so, can't back out now sjdhf


----------



## slatka (Apr 9, 2019)

hi


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Heyo


----------



## slatka (Apr 9, 2019)

whats up?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Nothing much, just about to go have dinner. What about you?


----------



## slatka (Apr 9, 2019)

same made some roast veg for dinner, what did u have for dinner?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ooo, that saounds good.
I just had a Burger.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

I haven't eaten yet


----------



## slatka (Apr 9, 2019)

yum a burger 

and you so should eat food is good


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe i should indeed


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 9, 2019)

oh just some steak


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

you're making me hungry


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

I could go for pancakes right about now...


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2019)

Did someone said pancakes? Kappa


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

please give me pancakes


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Hm? Did I hear pancakes? *pulls out a plate* I?ll take mine with a side of win.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

*PANQUEQUES!*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

fascinating


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

*intriguing*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

*indeed*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

*inotdeed*


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2019)

Sorry for breaking in this important conversation but....

I. Win.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

No. I do.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

no i do


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

I said it first!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

doesnt matter, i still win


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

I win.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

meep


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Hoi


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

*peeks over a boulder*

Is the coast clear?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

No


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

I still win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

I am here.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

im here aswell


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

It's fine now. Why? Because I am here!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> It's fine now. Why? Because I am here!



Banned for stealing a quote from All Might of My Hero Academia.

Oh wait, wrong game thread...


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Yo


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

yohohoohohohohohohoho


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Yarr-harr, fiddle dee-dee! Being a pirate is alright with me! Do what you want, 'cause a pirate is free! You are a pirate!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

yarr, being a pirate is nice lad, you should join me' crew! im off to find the one piece!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2019)

pikachu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pichu


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

dedenne


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2019)

Raichu


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

minun


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2019)

plusle


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2019)

Foongus


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2019)

Amooooooongus


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2019)

_*chanting*_ chungus chungus chungus
BIG CHOONGUUUUUUS


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

y tho


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 10, 2019)

Whaaaaaattttts goooiiiinnngggg onnnnnn......!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> _*chanting*_ chungus chungus chungus
> BIG CHOONGUUUUUUS
> View attachment 224950



LOL WTF, how have I not seen this before?!


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Help me become a mod and I'll close this thread after you post in it


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 10, 2019)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Help me become a mod and I'll close this thread after you post in it



#Vaati4Mod, let's get this trending boyos


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2019)

#Vaati5Mod


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

#Vaati6Mod


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

#Vaati7Mod and #Jerico4Mod so I can make collectables haha


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2019)

uh ice cream


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

First task as mod would be to add the rest of the pokeballs. Oh and never forget the sacred fossil collectible


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

#NUH4Mod as well so I can enslave all of yo...err, I mean, I can add collectibles as well?


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

I can get behind thst


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

Actually, do mods make collectables, project staff or is it kinda a group effort on all the staffs part?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

If I were mod I'd make a Papi collectible because, he.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Vaati said:


> First task as mod would be to add the rest of the pokeballs. Oh and never forget the sacred fossil collectible



All must bow down before the sacred helix fossil!

Helix... HELIX... *HELIX...* *HELIX...* *HELIX...*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2019)

WHERE IS MY ROSIE COLLECTABLE


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

HI


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2019)

hi lucyyyyyy


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 11, 2019)

UwU


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

oWo


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Missed me?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Bagels


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmph


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

ZA WARUDO


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

im hungry


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi hungry


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi dad


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

nooooo, im actually hungry


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Actually Hungry.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

hi jessi, i missed u but i win, and im really hungry you know


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi. Make up your mind, and I always thought of you as ‘Lucy’.

Just kidding, go eat then :/


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

dang it, im letting you win for now, im getting myself food


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Good  
For both of us....
Mostly me.
Haha


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Gyroid said:
			
		

> Hello Vaati,
> 
> You have Spent 10,000 Bells.
> 
> ...



Money I aint ever getting back...


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hm


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

im back suckers


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

There were suckers, as in, lollipop suckers? Mmmmm


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

No me


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

It is a little known fact, I am the winner here.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

not as long as im here


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Little known because a myth.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

do i smell a win?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry, that was me.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

im not so sure


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

If you guys let me win, I'll Paypal you all 100 bucks


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

paypal me a million and then we'll talk


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Just a 10 will do fine


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

*I WILL NOT SUCCUMB TO BRIBES*

I think


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

I will let you win for 1 cent.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

>:{


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

ok cool


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

But there is no possible way you could possibly even have attained 1 cent :shocked face: so rare


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes there is!  Don’t doubt me now.  I had to go into the Indiana Jones movies, get rid of Indiana Jones, replace him with myself, and steal the prized one cent of absolution from the lost temple of the arc.  It may just look like your regular old penny, but it’s a special regular old penny, and it took a lot of work to get.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

weird flex but *ok*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

your mom's a weird flex


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

HI


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

OK but really actual last person to post
Last user on bell tree
Internet is dying
It's 2029
And they just post
*( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

well hello there


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Byebye


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

you just needed to add one more bye and it would be so much better


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

let me win for 24hours and ill give u a ton of tbt 

not a scam i swear :>


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Y'all didn't let me win during the full length of my birthday so this is payback


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

okay


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

okay


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

k'


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Shut


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

no


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

gey


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

no


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

hey


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Yooooooooo


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

let me win


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

No ):


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

yes


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Maybe.
Let me think.
Ok I thought.
No.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

think it over again, come back here in idk never hihi


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

*Grabs win, slams inside Spaceship, rockets out to space*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

*teleports inside ur spaceship* not so fast there if you give me that win i wont blow up this spaceship


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

*Puts up force field and cloaking device around me and win, and teleports to a distant planet*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

you forgot that i put a gps on you when we were in the spaceship *teleports to you and steals the win* Sorry not sorry *teleports to the inside of the sun* you'll never get me, you'll burn trying


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

How could you take it from me? I still had my force field up. I think you’re daydreaming


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

i teleported through it cause i can 

MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Ok you can have it. *hides real win*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2019)

*teleports and steals the real win*


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

No lol *t-pose*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

*teleports behind you* nothing personell kid


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

my win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

n o.  Mother claimed that it was my turn to have the win within my possession.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

n o


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Mother claimed it was my turn on the entertainment apparatus


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

*i am mother*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

o fricc


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

*mother says let me win or I take away your fortnite priveleges*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Okay sure go ahead I don't play Fortnite so idc xd


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol I was gonna post somethin like that too


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Not do I


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

*I'M GONNA TELL GRANDMOTHER*


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

*im take away your v-bucks*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

*What are V-bucks?*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

If I stay here, maybe no one will notice me, *grabs win*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

*TAKE THEM I ONLY ACCEPT PAYMENT IN COPIC MARKERS.*


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

*your bones, hand em over*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

*N   O   .*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

*Over my dead limp body*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

father i crave THE MEMES


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

*DID I JUST HEAR SOMEONE COMMIT
C O M I C
S A N S*


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

_your father isn't home_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

did he leave to buy cigarettes again


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

*THAT'S CONCERNINGLY THREATENING*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

the world is doomed


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

God I ****ing hate cigarettes


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Same, all our fathers keep going missing because of them


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

SHDGF
What even is this thread anymore, lmao.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

*YOUR FATHER IS DEAD*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

I like this kind of random fun on these threads 

Dayyum guess he went out one too many times for some cigs


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> SHDGF
> What even is this thread anymore, lmao.



chaos
But in a good way
Sort of


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Fiendish and music men didn't bench crush gems Sydney enrich which when such when shrubs


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

c o n f u s i o n


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

That reply literally looks like you picked any word at random from your top bar of your cell on the keyboard. I present the evidence-

The only way Ruby on a theme for the catalogue Theme of Rune the town of the fruit.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m not going on a Saturday morning because of my town and my friends.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Aaa I wanna was a good day and wanna was guys to come over what y'all want


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

But I don’t know how much it would have done to you because you didn’t want to see it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh yeah, I'm not going on in the future of the fruit.

Why does fruit appear so often on my thing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

WTH was THIS?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

THAT HAPPENED TO ME AS WELL OMG


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hm? I’m not going on the time I don’t know if y’all want me or I just want you or I want you just let ya head down and I’ll drop it by then I will let y’all be around I can do you have any time I want y’all can I do it for y’all and I’ll be home by five so I will let y’all be in a little while I’m on the time I’m sorry just got home I’ll give y’all the call when you can see you soon I’ll give y’all some time for the night. 

Alright then.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

April Fools...?

I thought my phone did a thing, but I still had bars.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

but...

- - - Post Merge - - -

April fools was 11/10/12 days ago sjdhf


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Didn’t happen to me


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol, the message was kinda funny thou.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Being honest, I got scared, lmao.
I thought it was like a Ban screen or it was shut down.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Until I read the message of course.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

I though it was like the 407 Forbidden error, I was on this thread tryin to refresh the page.

Or a very unexpected entire site error.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Hm


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

mH


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Nu


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Dern stole my 15  hour-ish win.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Dern stole my 15  hour-ish win.



Now go for the 3 day record.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

I hope. 
I wish.
4 days guyz?
*pleading eyes*


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Haha no


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Isn't everyone who has ever posted here a winner? Every post can be considered the "last" until the next one comes.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

D:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

JessieBGood, why u ninja me?!?!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Isn't everyone who has ever posted here a winner? Every post can be considered the "last" until the next one comes.



Technically everyone who's posted here is a former world record holder. All of you should remember to have that on your resume.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> JessieBGood, why u ninja me?!?!



Cuz reasons. I cool. Ya.


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Technically everyone who's posted here is a former world record holder. All of you should remember to have that on your resume.



Good idea, Ill go add it to mine!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

I’ll remember that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2019)

Alright, while you all are doing that, I'll be here as the _current_ world record holder.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

Shoot, I'll add that to my resume!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

I’d like to have that title, actually.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

"Here they come! Prepare to fire!"


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Hm?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey, look at me, 'ma! I won something for once!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Yay! Wait.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Disney sub she us handy civil fight NFL field thick codify field much system men didn't hitmen ridge bench thus Sydney shrubs when such fudge brush issue I Sydney duty even she duchy a radar faced a dad's Dudish fifteenths


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Bye


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Why


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Bye


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

pie


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Cry


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Sigh


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Die


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Why


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Buy


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Eye


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Lie


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Fry


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Tie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

Out you go.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2019)

You don't know.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

You broke the rhyme


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh look, a dime!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Running out of time


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Just at my prime.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Covered in slime


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Now that’s just a crime D:


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Lemon and lime


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Don’t make me mime


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Listen to a chime


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

That would be sublime.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2019)

Chocolate is divine.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

You’ve diverted the line


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

That is a crime


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

And this is a rhyme!

(totally didn’t just fail at doing this)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 13, 2019)

Keeping the chain happens once in a lifetime.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

Hullo


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Hot like a bloody stone


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

Don’t you dare usurp my throne!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

You ruined my 6 hour win streak


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

Well, my 15 hour streak before was ruined so fair.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Not by me


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

*shrug* still bound to happen


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

But that’s not a rhyme, you got to be rappin’!  I may be a rapper, but I can’t take this rap.  I wasn’t driving the car, I was chillin’ in the back.  It was King Kong Mushi with the drugs behind the wheel.  It can’t be a crime just to kick a dope rhyme!  Yeah you gotta believe!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10 rap


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

0/10 it was cheesy


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> 0/10 it was cheesy



*smashes that dislike button* lmao


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

I mean he threw one out there original and all. Give the guy some credit...


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

Moar raps pls


----------



## hange (Apr 13, 2019)

I win! for now...


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

Have you made this a game? If you’re serious, that’s a shame. There’s a lot to a name, made with rhymes you gotta tame. But I can live without the fame, just don’t make your raps lame.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

shush


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

Haha


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Hoohoo


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

Hm


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Send henchmen and he such such she brush synchs shah's henchmen shrug cm fudge henchmen she shrubs brick go high urn names have music hey


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

(Insert filler here)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

did you miss any collectables? I got 2 chocolate cakes instead of a sakura flower XD


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Staying alive


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

No


----------



## hange (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello child,

you just lost.

(insert surprised pikachu meme) :O


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Bro


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

Low


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Tow


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 13, 2019)

So...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

No


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

Blow


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Crow


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

CAW CAW


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

Glow

Nah.


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

D'oh


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

yeyeye : ^)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

No


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Nein


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

9.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2019)

Neuf


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

Nerf


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Surf


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

*Giant wave again!*


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

_shhh... is a library_


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

*WHAT!?*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

*NANI!?*


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

You're already dead...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

is that a jojo reference


----------



## hange (Apr 14, 2019)

I know Moe can glow...

my diversion worked I won!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 14, 2019)

No, me.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

Hmmmm


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2019)

Morgana: "You should go to sleep"


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

It’s me... crow bar jones, and I’m here to take this win.  Crowbar jones.... aww yeah.... coming to a theater near you this summer, summer, SUMMER.

Also, if anyone tries to take the win from me, I’ll hit them with my trusty crowbar.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

boop c:


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Okay, Miharu gets a pass.  But anyone else tries to take the win from me and I’ll use my trusty crowbar.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 15, 2019)

Sorry.

tho not really


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

*whacks with crowbar*

“CROWBAR JONES!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2019)

Arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, I hate to have to do this again, but

*takes out crowbar and whacks you with it*

“CROWBAR JONES!”


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

I see Riley is finally embracing his inner Gordon Freeman


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2019)

He is Crowbar Jones, thank you.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

Erm, excuse me, Crowbar Jones.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

*takes out crowbar once again and whacks Nox and NoUsernameHere with it*

“CROWBAR JONES!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2019)

*pecks riley*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

*whacks DubiousDelphine with crowbar again, this time on the beak, sending DubiousDelphine flying away into the air like a baseball.  Watches with hand over eyes to see how far DubiousDelphine went*

“CROWBAR JONES!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2019)

DubiousDelphine is blasting off again!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 15, 2019)

My win


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

I havent seen you in a good while.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

my nama jeff


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

Dang I was winning


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 15, 2019)

The orange haired girl in *Vaati's* sig reminds me of the Splatoon girl with orange, tentacles I guess?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> The orange haired girl in *Vaati's* sig reminds me of the Splatoon girl with orange, tentacles I guess?



It's Futaba!!!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 15, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> It's Futaba!!!!



Wait the squid or Persona girl?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 15, 2019)

〜(￣▽￣〜) (〜￣▽￣)〜


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait the squid or Persona girl?



persona 5


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Gosh is it allergy season already? I've been sneezing like crazy ugh


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Did you take your allergy pill?


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd call you a copy cat but It look like you have already incorporated it in your signature.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 16, 2019)

hi im back


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

lucylives said:


> hi im back



*Epic rock music plays*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 16, 2019)

lucylives said:


> hi im back




yay welcome back


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

lucylives said:


> hi im back



Welcome back!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2019)

lucylives said:


> hi im back



Hi back


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hi back



Hi dad


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 16, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Hi dad



where is your stun gun?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Okay, that’s enough for now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 16, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Okay, that’s enough for now.



too lateeeee


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Too early


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Too easy


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Too hard


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Vaati said:


>



Too dancin’


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey, I started a new Anime thread, please come share your saucy memes!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

I am here, proud, and ready to not win!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

Boop c:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2019)

Let me win!


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Let me win!


Nein


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

*sighs in Espa?ol*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 16, 2019)

* suspiro en Espa?ol *


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

*kills you in Spanish*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

*wins in Japanese*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

勝つ


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Row your boat, row your boat, gently down the stream.

All the way to loserville, surrounded by the memes.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm surrounded by memes, but I'm afraid I'm chilling in Winnersville right now. I'm lonely though.

why did Karen have to take the kids...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a ticket to loserville with your name on it.  This is a once in a lifetime chance, don’t miss it!


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Wow, that's pretty harsh.. xD


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I have a ticket to loserville with your name on it.  This is a once in a lifetime chance, don’t miss it!



Loserville's a lot less lonely, I enjoyed my trip! Thanks!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

boop c:


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 16, 2019)

Miharu said:


> boop c:



boops you back


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2019)

BEEP BEEP IMA SHEEP-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2019)

no


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes


----------



## lucylives (Apr 17, 2019)

no


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2019)

JUST STOP THIS MADNESS


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 17, 2019)

No


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2019)

Ughhh


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 17, 2019)

I aM tHE ChAMpION, I AM tHE CHampION. NO TIME FOR LOSEHS...... 

I may have got carried away.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2019)

No time for yourself, you mean


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 17, 2019)

Actually I do have little time for myself (or at least it seems at times), but no to the implication.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

Meow meow, I’m a cow :3


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 17, 2019)

Moo moo, I’m a shrew.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 17, 2019)

shrub, shrub, i'm a cub


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 17, 2019)

Shrub shrub lol what animal makes that noise?

Caw caw Imma frog.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 17, 2019)

BIRBS EAT FROGS DON'T EAT ME


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Eat your fellow forum memebers


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2019)

Eat Reese's Puffs


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

Lmao the mixed messaging xD


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 17, 2019)

_Y'all weird. Just eat a salad or something-
don't commit cannibalism._


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

Eww salads. I'd rather have tbt members :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> _Y'all weird. Just eat a salad or something-
> don't commit cannibalism._



Mmm salads... I'd love to sprinkle some forum members all over my salads.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2019)

Why does joker have a gun


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2019)

I just wanna play as Joker in Smash but Nintendo's servers are whack holy hell


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 18, 2019)

Kirby has a gun


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 18, 2019)

I.... win.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Kirby has a gun



That’s true now though.  Swallow Joker and Kirby gains a gun as his power.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> That’s true now though.  Swallow Joker and Kirby gains a gun as his power.



Doesn't Kirby also get some form of guns when he copies Bayonetta?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 18, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Doesn't Kirby also get some form of guns when he copies Bayonetta?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure. Bayonetta fires guns in her neutral special, so yeah.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Just imagine it guys.  You’re confronted by a pink, cute little puffball while walking outside one day.  It says, “Hai!” in a really cutesy sort of tone and you can’t help but adore it.  ...and then it pulls a gun out on you.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2019)

The world could do nothing. We'd all be helpless against Kirby with a gun.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> The world could do nothing. We'd all be helpless against Kirby with a gun.



Hell, we'd be helpless against Kirby in general, really. Kirby's actually canonically OP as hell.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 19, 2019)

_I know I'm safe because if Kirby absorbed me and my power he'd get nothing but a somewhat decent ability to play Splatoon and AC._


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 19, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> _I know I'm safe because if Kirby absorbed me and my power he'd get nothing but a somewhat decent ability to play Splatoon and AC._



if kirby swallowed me, kirby would be sad all the time


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

why are we talking about kirby


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

Cause Kirby is awesome


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Kirbs and birbs man.... kirbs and birbs.......


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2019)

Kirby kinda reminds me of rainbow skittles if you were to have different alts together.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

I’ve noticed nobody posted in 4/20. I wonder what you guys were doing...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> I’ve noticed nobody posted in 4/20. I wonder what you guys were doing...



Nah, we just all agreed we would let Shellzilla win.  Thanks for ruining it.

(just joking, lmao)


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

Eep.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 21, 2019)

Well, the fact that Riley has all those cakes says something, at least. I think he had a little case of...the munchies.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Nah, we just all agreed we would let Shellzilla win.  Thanks for ruining it.
> 
> (just joking, lmao)


You... didn?t get my joke did you?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> You... didn’t get my joke did you?



Yes, I understood your joke.  You were implying we were smoking some stuff, lmao.  But did you understand mine?


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes, I understood your joke.  But did you understand mine?


Not sure, I might still be high.

jk I don’t do drugs

Edit:clearly I’m high if I can’t get one sentence right after two edits :|


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 21, 2019)

hmmm? what was the joke?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2019)

Can't believe that Dubious stayed on the throne for over a day! I'm sorry, but you'll have to get demoted now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 22, 2019)

dam it shellzilla. i want to beat my 2 day record


----------



## mimituesday (Apr 23, 2019)

bop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

bop


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2019)

Bop


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Bop


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Goose!

*pats Stella-Io on the head and then runs away*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

How has i been winning for like 4 days


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Because everyone was focused on the easter event.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Because everyone was focused on the easter event.



makes sense if only this thread had an easter egg


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 24, 2019)

Would make sense if you didn’t have to be the last one to post.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)

I didn't participate. Didn't really understand the event and I don't really care for most collectibles anyway. I just haven't been coming back on the forums much these past few days.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 24, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I didn't participate. Didn't really understand the event and I don't really care for most collectibles anyway. I just haven't been coming back on the forums much these past few days.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

Is it just me or does Dubious have some sort of witchcraft to help him stay on top for hours?


----------



## Hat' (Apr 25, 2019)

I like winning.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 25, 2019)

Me 2


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

What the, it's you again! I'm not letting anyone clash with me.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2019)

Sorry, Shellzilla.  You’ve been winning long enough.  *throws off throne into the waterfall below*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

wont you win if you do that?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> wont you win if you do that?



Yeah, I will


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 26, 2019)

oh thats is good to know


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

It is good to know.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

Sorry Riley, but I claim this throne. I gotta throw you off it now. *picks up Riley and throws him into the water below*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

*climbs out of the water and throws you in*

*presses button on side of throne that seals a floor over the water*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

*drills a hole into the floor* Oh hey I'm back *grabs riley and throws him onto the floor*


----------



## Halony (Apr 26, 2019)

Back from hibernation!


----------



## luke_ (Apr 26, 2019)

no u


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

I like mashed potatoes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

I'll take your hat thank you very much.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

I wanna win tho


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello it me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

Bye it you


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Sorry Oliver! Won’t let you win!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

Hat’, meet the evil clone I created of you, Top Hat’!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hat’, meet the evil clone I created of you, Top Hat’!



I'm sure Sir Topham Hat would like a word with you. XD


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hat?, meet the evil clone I created of you, Top Hat?!



Why and how you makin evil clones thou?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

What is up with evil clones?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

What is up with me winning?  Wow, look at that.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 27, 2019)

What's the deal with airline food?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> What is up with me winning?  Wow, look at that.



OH hi


----------



## Miharu (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

Absolutely not!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

*kirby is holding a gun*
at the next poster


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

“Go, Lucario!”

*Lucario takes bullet with metal part of body and it bounces off and back at Kirby*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

*kirby swallows the bullet*


----------



## Halony (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm winning.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

WELCOME BACK! havent seen you in a while


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

And cya later


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Sayonara!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

The return of the Riley 2: An Electric Boogaloo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

woof


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 27, 2019)

Meow meow I'm a dog


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Apr 27, 2019)

-wave-


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

-and waves goodbye-


----------



## boring (Apr 27, 2019)

yeehaw boys


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeehaw gals


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2019)

My army of Pikmin shall propel me to victory.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Proceeds to slide into them like Captain Falcon from Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

Hmmmm... I need to talk to someone about Endgame. I'm kinda freakin out over here xD 

Anyways, how's everyone doing today? <:​


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Skywalker said:


> Hmmmm... I need to talk to someone about Endgame. I'm kinda freakin out over here xD
> 
> Anyways, how's everyone doing today? <:​



Fine, just dandy!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Last person to post gets a ham sandwich!  Come and get em’!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

I need it!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

secretly poisoned the ham sandwiches with rat poison


----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

I like baguettes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

I love Bucky Barnes.​


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 27, 2019)

boba tea mhmm <3


----------



## Miharu (Apr 27, 2019)

Boop :>


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Beep :>


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

Bap


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Im a robot dzzzt


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

i want cheese


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

You cannot have cheese, because you are lactose intolerant!


----------



## NeverThere (Apr 27, 2019)

Game on!!!!


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

Game off!!!!


----------



## NeverThere (Apr 27, 2019)

I shall WIN.

Hope y'all are having a good day, btw!


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

How can you win when you lost?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

Same can be said for you.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

We all lose in the end.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Fission mailed. We'll get 'em next time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

-*GAME OVER*-

Try again?
>Yes
>No


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

>no


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

*Do not save my progress has been selected!*





Restarting entire game progress, please wait...​


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2019)

It's all about the game and how you play it.
All about control and if you can take it.
All about your debt and if you can pay it.
It's all about pain and who's gonna make it.
I am the game, you don't want to play me.
I am control, no way you can change me.
I am heavy debt, no way you can pay me.
I am the pain and I know you can't take me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2019)

Well that was a lot to take in.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 28, 2019)

No


----------



## MeganPenguin (Apr 28, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2019)

Chubby bunny.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Fat cats... look at all those fat cats


----------



## Hat' (Apr 28, 2019)

Johnny Guitar


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

Who the heck is that


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for not knowing Johnny Guitar.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

welp that link does not work for me XD


----------



## milkyi (Apr 28, 2019)

ponyo ponyo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

poyo poyo


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

Yare yare daze...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

Jotaro


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

How's it going today?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

not well... JUST happened that i coded and entry wrong and i couldnt participate in a giveaway


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Moshi moshi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

NAni


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Moshi moshi



Glad to know life's treating you well.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

Omae wa mou shindeiru


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

_Has no idea what's going on but still wants to take the throne_


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Glad to know life's treating you well.



Moshi moshi is used to say “hello” on the telephone in Japan... lmao


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

it's just a prank bro!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Moshi moshi is used to say “hello” on the telephone in Japan... lmao



Yeh riley is correct


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Me winning sounds the same in every language.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

Does you losing sounds the same in every language?


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Does you losing sounds the same in every language?


Dunno what that sounds like. I never heard it before


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Dunno what that sounds like. I never heard it before



I just heard it.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

Thats is true and funny at the same time for no apparent reason


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just heard it.


You’re going crazy. You should get yourself checked.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> You’re going crazy. You should get yourself checked.



But if I spend time doing that, you're just going to take the throne for yourself.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> But if I spend time doing that, you're just going to take the throne for yourself.



We all know the throne is mine anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

MapleSilver: “The throne is mine!”

Stella-Io: “No, the throne is mine!”  *both in Squidbillies country accents*

*me sitting in the back sipping on a Powerade*


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> We all know the throne is mine anyway.



Well now that I have it I use my power to confiscate it for myself. As long as I am sitting in it, I am the law.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Okay, well have fun with that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh I will, don't you worry.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

*Do not save my progress has been selected!*





Restarting entire game progress, please wait...​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

*takes the game cartridge out while saving*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

*Does a factory wipe*


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

*Game is still somehow corrupted*


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

WELCOME BACK X̷̡̔͒̊͛͛͂̎̀̕͘̚̕͠Ṟ̷̢̡̢̧̙̜͔̟̖̺̺͍̅͒́̊̅͗̃̌Į̸̩̮͓̜̩̬͈̲͚̞̝̈̎̈̅͒̈̔̄͐̚L̷̨̯͖͕͖̭̭̣̙͈͙̲̣̙̘̎̊̿̀Ė̸͚̊͑̓̓͂̍̒́̄̌́̕̚͘͜Y̷͎̗͋͌Ẍ̸̤̣̼̼́͗̈͛͑̅̌͜!​
ERROR: Unable to load Save Data because it is corrupt. It must be deleted before you can continue.​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

*throws game in incinerator from the second Terminator movie*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

*steals the catridge*
cool a corrupted catridge


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

*throws DubiousDelphine in as well as everyone else.  Then jumps in myself*


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

You cannot defeat us X̷̡̔͒̊͛͛͂̎̀̕͘̚̕͠Ṟ̷̢̡̢̧̙̜͔̟̖̺̺͍̅͒́̊̅͗̃̌Į̸̩̮͓̜̩̬͈̲͚̞̝̈̎̈̅͒̈̔̄͐̚L̷̨̯͖͕͖̭̭̣̙͈͙̲̣̙̘̎̊̿̀Ė̸͚̊͑̓̓͂̍̒́̄̌́̕̚͘͜Y̷͎̗͋͌Ẍ̸̤̣̼̼́͗̈͛͑̅̌͜, we're the borg!​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

*game catridge melts in the incinerator*
*flies safely out of the incinerator*


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Join us X̷̡̔͒̊͛͛͂̎̀̕͘̚̕͠Ṟ̷̢̡̢̧̙̜͔̟̖̺̺͍̅͒́̊̅͗̃̌Į̸̩̮͓̜̩̬͈̲͚̞̝̈̎̈̅͒̈̔̄͐̚L̷̨̯͖͕͖̭̭̣̙͈͙̲̣̙̘̎̊̿̀Ė̸͚̊͑̓̓͂̍̒́̄̌́̕̚͘͜Y̷͎̗͋͌Ẍ̸̤̣̼̼́͗̈͛͑̅̌͜!






One of us! One of us! One of us!​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

&#55357;&#56648;︎︎︎⧫︎


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

Some trippy malware stuff goin on here.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

︎︎︎︎◻︎

*throws Vaati in the incinerator*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

*meanwhile I can’t fly, so I burn into nothing in incinerator*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

*turns out lucario rescued you XD*


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

You can never defeat the borg! We will return!



​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

*Lucario helps pull me out and I get up and return Lucario to his Pokeball*

“Thanks, friend.  Phew.  Well, looks like Vaati and the game cartridge are gone.  We’re safe now...” *pants as I walk away*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

Vaati said:


> You can never defeat the borg! We will return!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*Terminator 2 credits roll*

*Terminator 3 begins*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

(how does terminator go? i have not watched any of them)


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

*Secretly makes it out and leaves to plot vengence!*​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

*captures you with my pokeball*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Good idea, use a master ball on him to make sure we’re safe.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

MAster ball go!
*budge* 
*budge*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

Ya know I always wondered how Pok?balls worked. Pok?mon in the wild aren't in any, until a person beats them in battle with another Pok?mon. So, does beating them in battle make them submissive to it now? And why does it work on Pok?mon but not anythin else?
It's cause Pok?mon are magic I guess


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

I told some old man my mom was single then next thing I knew he gave me his balls and told me to go catch every Pok?mon in the wolrd.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

YAY *vaati has been caught*
Do you want to nickname your caught VAATI?
>YES<---
>NO


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

p!catch birb


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Everybody’s looking for a waffle.

I am looking for the one golden potato.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

But French Toast is superior.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> But French Toast is superior.



sorry but i hate french toast


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> sorry but i hate french toast



my H E A R T


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Everybody’s looking for a waffle.
> 
> I am looking for the one golden potato.


XD are you referencing my old sig?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> XD are you referencing my old sig?



its possible


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

Damn I missed out on all the fun


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

too bad


----------



## Hat' (Apr 29, 2019)

Puru puru pururin


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 29, 2019)

_helloo... It's me. _


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Puru puru pururin



omgosh that song


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

I think I'll just take off with my win here.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 29, 2019)

Not so fast


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

*drives away with the win*


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

yay, i win!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

Spoiler:  



My anxiety is getting really bad. I can tell it’s bad because my stomach is churning, and I just... I wanna cry oooof.



I still love Bucky Barnes~​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

And I still love winning.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 29, 2019)

But I win


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

And now you lose


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nonononononono. Stop right there!


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

No stop!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

Stop! You violated the law. Pay the court a fine or serve your sentence. Your stolen goods are now forfeit.

>Go to jail
>Resist arrest
>Pay gold


----------



## Halony (Apr 29, 2019)

Still convinced I'm the last one to post.


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

Can’t touch me!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

you cant touch this


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes I can. Now you can’t touch this.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

*MC Hammer plays*

_Can't touch this_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

*Stops the music* Did I say you can play that song?! The party’s over. Shoo!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Popping in for that inevitable win loss.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

hmmm


----------



## Halony (Apr 30, 2019)

Bambambam


----------



## Marte (Apr 30, 2019)

Aw.. I missed the MC Hammer party!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

too bad


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

She took the midnight train,

And went

On

and on

AND ON

AND ON...!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2019)

And on, and on, and on, along with Riley.


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

henlo im winner


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

you are not


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Guys, let’s all jump into the incinerator from the second Terminator movie so no one can win, k?


----------



## Hat' (Apr 30, 2019)

What if... I win


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2019)

What if... not today


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

What if the mods delete the game?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Woah, who are you?  I don’t remember you being on these forums before.  Well, welcome to TBT!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)

beep


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Woah, who are you?  I don’t remember you being on these forums before.  Well, welcome to TBT!


----------



## Halony (Apr 30, 2019)

So does anyone know how many pages a thread can have?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm guessing infinite, until the mods decide to create a new thread or this one gets archived.

Btw I like your sig.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

heyo


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2019)

Mayo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

maryo


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Ill take my win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

What is riley doing there?


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

What do you think?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Don’t mind me.  I’m just going to win by being in two places at once: here and in Excalibur’s signature.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

Ohhhhhh


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

He belongs to me now!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

I am forever trapped in Excalibur’s signature.  RIP


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I am forever trapped in Excalibur’s signature.  RIP



I guess the invasion didn't go as planned?


----------



## Halony (May 1, 2019)

Mission unaccomplished


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

Success


----------



## Raayzx (May 1, 2019)




----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

i'm here yes


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

welcome back buny


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2019)

Welcome to the losers club! *Also gets kicked in there*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

aw man


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 1, 2019)

Studies show that 100% of people who have posted in this thread have won at some point

We're all winners, guys


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

But I'm the winner now.


----------



## Halony (May 1, 2019)

You thought


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

As did you.

Woah-oh!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

heh heh


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Hoo hoo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

toasty!


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Butter... mmm


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2019)

Just watch me bottle the win so badly.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

uh how do you bottle wins?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

It's the tears of losers.


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2019)

How to you jar farts?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

I dunno, fart in a jar?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

Whats is up with farts and jars anyway


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

Uhhhhh




What???


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2019)

Who!?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

Why??


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

I've been working hard on this project for class all week and it suddenly got a bug that looked like it might take forever to fix. Luckily, I found the bug not too long after and fixed it. So happy that it didn't turn out to be waay worse, I don't have the time lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I've been working hard on this project for class all week and it suddenly got a bug that looked like it might take forever to fix. Luckily, I found the bug not too long after and fixed it. So happy that it didn't turn out to be waay worse, I don't have the time lol



Well isnt that nice


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Well isnt that nice



Classmates calling me legend atm omg


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Classmates calling me legend atm omg



cool


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

This world exists only for Gazpacho...

All things start with Gazpacho

And all things end with Gazpacho

In the end, no one will win this thread.... but Gazpacho.


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

no me


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> This world exists only for Gazpacho...
> 
> All things start with Gazpacho
> 
> ...



who the heck is gazpacho


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)

^This is completely unrelated but I love your avatar now, it's adorable.


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

huhuhuhuhu


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> ^This is completely unrelated but I love your avatar now, it's adorable.


Saaaaaame! I <3 Pichu!


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

i win tho


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Just give up now... resistance to Gazpacho is futile.


----------



## Halony (May 2, 2019)

I won't give up so easily.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> ^This is completely unrelated but I love your avatar now, it's adorable.



oh thank you


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Foolish mortals, Gazpacho has powers the likes of which you have never seen....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

<<Shellzilla has entered the combat zone>>


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

huhuhuhu


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

i'm here again, to claim this temporary victory


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

boop


----------



## Hat' (May 2, 2019)

Ah sorry Miharu... but I, sadly enough, have to win!


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

No, *I* need this win! I got kids!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)

Eww, kids


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Foolish mortals, Gazpacho has powers the likes of which you have never seen....



I said who the heck is Gazpacho


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> I said who the heck is Gazpacho








I did a quick Google search and found his mugshot, shown above. He is incredibly dangerous. If you see him, it is too late to fight or even run away. Give up.


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> I said who the heck is Gazpacho


----------



## Hat' (May 2, 2019)

I'll turn you into an omelette you naughty egg!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

just why you would do that


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'll turn you into an omelette you naughty egg!


Egg:


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Nox said:


>



Omg, he’s here.  Everyone run, it’s too late for me!  *dies*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Omg, he’s here.  Everyone run, it’s too late for me!  *dies*



is he a mammoth or something? Looks lke tucker.


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

You will be banned from the stand!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

where is the stand?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> where is the stand?


You will never know where the stand is, for you are banned from it.


----------



## Halony (May 3, 2019)

It's war.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 3, 2019)

oh poop, here we go again


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Is everyone gone yet?  :eyes:


----------



## StrayBluet (May 3, 2019)

Yep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 3, 2019)

mhm


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Shhh... be vewy vewy quiet... I’m hunting wabbits


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 3, 2019)

PIKACHU!


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

No, you scawed the wabbits away!  Shoo, shoo!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 3, 2019)

pika?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> No, you scawed the wabbits away!  Shoo, shoo!



Darn, I bet one of those rabbits had a power moon for me to collect


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Darn, I bet one of those rabbits had a power moon for me to collect



But they did, they did!


----------



## Hat' (May 3, 2019)

I like Mariah Carey


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

I like wan-tan bombs.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

I got life mother


----------



## raeyoung (May 3, 2019)

ay did ya'll miss me


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> ay did ya'll miss me



Nice to have you back.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> ay did ya'll miss me



It’s only one of the coolest people back on TBT!  You bet we did!


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Darn, I bet one of those rabbits had a power moon for me to collect


Or your hat!

- - - Post Merge - - -



raeyoung said:


> ay did ya'll miss me


Yes! T^T 

Has school work got you busy or something?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Do you guys want to hear the best quote in history?



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



“I like balloons.”

-Uncle Grandpa


----------



## StrayBluet (May 3, 2019)

wow... that's so beautiful...


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Thanks for the spoiler


----------



## Stella-Io (May 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Do you guys want to hear the best quote in history?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*dies*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2019)

Shhhhh... Spoilers!


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> *dies*



*shoves resurrection stone into*

Live, live!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2019)

*revives me instead* Hey guys!


----------



## raeyoung (May 4, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Nice to have you back.



haha awh yay :0 thank youu



xRileyx said:


> It’s only one of the coolest people back on TBT!  You bet we did!



Awh you're too kind haha!



Nox said:


> Yes! T^T
> 
> Has school work got you busy or something?



Yup! It's almost summer tho so I'll be on more <3


----------



## buniichu (May 4, 2019)

Live! *^*


----------



## Hat' (May 4, 2019)

I exist and I would like the world to know it.


----------



## Sweetley (May 4, 2019)

Can't wait for Animal Crossing amiibo Festival Deluxe & Knuckles


----------



## raeyoung (May 4, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I exist and I would like the world to know it.



Hiiii! Let's exist together :0000


----------



## MapleSilver (May 4, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I exist, but I should probably consult a doctor about it to make sure.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm pretty sure I exist, but I should probably consult a doctor about it to make sure.



Are you questioning your own existence?


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Kablamo!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 4, 2019)

Pabloowy.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Boombazzled!


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2019)

Liar liar plants for hire


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

Risk it for a biscuit


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Chuck it for a... a bucket?

epic fail


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

It's easy to win it, innit?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2019)

hmmmm


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Now, it’s Reyn time!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

I'm just gonna have to stop you right there mister!


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Nobody can stop the Reyn!  He shall, uh... reign!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

All right... Dodge this! *Throws a deku nut to blind you*


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

“Shulk, on your left!”

*Shulk slices the deku nut in half with the Monado*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

*Summons Chrom, then Shulk gets hit* Muahahaha!


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Oh no!  “Go, Lucario!  Mega evolve and use Aura Sphere on Chrom!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2019)

PIKA!
*thunderbolt*


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

I win. Good game. You all fought well.


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

i'm here again to win


----------



## DragoDrago (May 5, 2019)

Dab dab dab winning sure feels fab


----------



## Halony (May 5, 2019)

buny said:


> i'm here again to win



Me too.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 5, 2019)

Halony said:


> Me too.



I don't think so!!!! Muahahahahah


----------



## Raayzx (May 5, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## DragoDrago (May 5, 2019)

Past tense of yeet


----------



## Hat' (May 5, 2019)

Fluffy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Poofy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 5, 2019)

fluffy detective pikachu


----------



## Raayzx (May 5, 2019)

Fluffy sonic


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

Alright, since NoUsernameHere said to let him win for his birthday, and now it’s my birthday, will you guys please let me win?


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Hey look everyone, I finally hatched lol


----------



## Hat' (May 5, 2019)

go back in your eg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!g!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Can I take pole position aka my win?


----------



## PyroMike (May 5, 2019)

Next person to post loses


----------



## Buttonsy (May 5, 2019)

I'm willing to take on the title of loser of the thread.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Change your title from “Senior Member” to “Loser” then.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Change your title from “Senior Member” to “Loser” then.



I am now a true Loser, it's official.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> I am now a true Loser, it's official.


Woah I didn’t think you’d actually do it


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

Next person to post is a crybaby who poops their pants


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Why do you have to tell everyone about it?!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2019)

If that's how it is... The last person to post gets a cookie... Which is me!


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

Last person to post, last person to post,

Who will win and give the ultimate roast?

He boasts and she boasts, they all boast,

But in the end, alas, they are all toast.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 6, 2019)

Toast is good, I like toast.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

Good, we are all toast.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

I. Am. BUTTERED TOAST!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 6, 2019)

Anyone who posts after me will be made into burnt toast.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Feel the burrrrrn


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 6, 2019)

pika!
*thunderbolts Nox*


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

yoshi!
*Throws egg at DubiousDelpine*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2019)

*FALCON PUNCH!!*


----------



## Miharu (May 7, 2019)

boop :>


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

PIKA


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2019)

boom biddy biddy


----------



## StrayBluet (May 7, 2019)

bop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

bip


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

is the best way to win this to start a huge argument so that mods have to close down the thread? if so, who wants to argue


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> is the best way to win this to start a huge argument so that mods have to close down the thread? if so, who wants to argue



Bro. Wonderful idea.

Let's start an argument ;>


----------



## Naekoya (May 7, 2019)

Meep c:


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Bro. Wonderful idea.
> 
> Let's start an argument ;>



your avatar reminds me of jesus, I'm agnostic, I'M TRIGGERED
how could you be so insensitive to other people's religious beliefs
just kidding i love you


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> your avatar reminds me of jesus, I'm agnostic, I'M TRIGGERED
> how could you be so insensitive to other people's religious beliefs
> just kidding i love you



bRO IT'S BUCKY. bUCKY BARNES. 

How could you possibly confuse Jesus and... actually wait no I see what you mean now.

Bucky is a god. bUT STILL BRO. C'MON.

jk ilyt​


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

*puts line in the sand*

Alright, now don’t cross this line.


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> is the best way to win this to start a huge argument so that mods have to close down the thread? if so, who wants to argue


You?re a turkey!


----------



## Hat' (May 7, 2019)

black yoshi is best yoshi but i still win tho


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Not so fast B)


----------



## MapleSilver (May 7, 2019)

I prefer Pink Yoshi myself.


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

I prefer rainbow Yoshi


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2019)

I prefer no Yoshi.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 7, 2019)

I prefer Princess Peach.


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I prefer no Yoshi.


How dare you.


----------



## Hat' (May 7, 2019)

Rosalina is the best princess and that's that on that


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

Alright then

*draws another line in the sand*

Now don’t cross this line


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

*draws a a smiley face with the line in the sand*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2019)

Happy sand


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Happy sand



YAY


----------



## raeyoung (May 7, 2019)

i'm so ready for detective pikachu


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> i'm so ready for detective pikachu



me too!


----------



## raeyoung (May 7, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> me too!


yesss


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> yesss



 YAY


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2019)

Hey guys so I just discovered this really obscure game not a whole lot of people know about, it's called Animal Crossing: New Leaf, you guys should totally check it out sometime.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Hey guys so I just discovered this really obscure game not a whole lot of people know about, it's called Animal Crossing: New Leaf, you guys should totally check it out sometime.



sure i will go check it out soon


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Hey guys so I just discovered this really obscure game not a whole lot of people know about, it's called Animal Crossing: New Leaf, you guys should totally check it out sometime.


Sounds like a very lame game for very lame people who go on a very lame site.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Sounds like a very lame game for very lame people who go on a very lame site.



well would you look at that


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

Alright, now don’t cross this line.  *keeps drawing lines in the sand*

Alright, I dare you not to cross this line!  *draws a line in the sand in front of the end of a cliff*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 8, 2019)

*draws an upside down face with the line*


----------



## Halony (May 8, 2019)

I enjoy reading this thread.


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

I just post without even knowing what the earlier conversation is about


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I just post without even knowing what the earlier conversation is about


It was about you. You should go take a look.


----------



## raeyoung (May 8, 2019)

i'm tired


----------



## buny (May 8, 2019)

i'm chilling


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> i'm tired



Hi tired, I’m Riley 

Same though.  I pulled an all nighter again and I’m probably going to go to sleep early this evening...

EDIT: Apparently I’m so tired I can’t even do a strikeout properly in my original post.


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

Don't pull all nighters, kids


----------



## raeyoung (May 8, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Don't pull all nighters, kids



I do what I want ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk I almost always need supervision dskfjskjf


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

I keep waking  up bcos broken sleep =)


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

i anything can't do right since because pickles


----------



## Hat' (May 8, 2019)

You still will not win dear black yoshi I am so sorry but it is the law


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

I fought the law and... the law won. :[


----------



## Raayzx (May 9, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)

I fought to win... and I lost :[


----------



## Hat' (May 9, 2019)

I love to drink water


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

I fought Thanos... I disappeared. :[


----------



## StressedJess (May 9, 2019)

I came back to collect my win :3


----------



## Stella-Io (May 9, 2019)

What win?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 9, 2019)

Yeah, what win? OwO


----------



## Raayzx (May 9, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 9, 2019)

pepsi


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

I wanted pepsi and... I got mountain dew :[


----------



## buniichu (May 9, 2019)

I want some cake *^*


----------



## cakiepop (May 9, 2019)

I'm going for the gold


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

I went for gold and... I got silver. :[


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

oh i guess i got bronze then...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 9, 2019)

I get the consolation prize


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

*your consolation prize is pepsi*


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> I fought the law and... the law won. :[





xRileyx said:


> I fought to win... and I lost :[





Nox said:


> I fought Thanos... I disappeared. :[





Nox said:


> I wanted pepsi and... I got mountain dew :[





Nox said:


> I went for gold and... I got silver. :[


:[


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

*throws another can of pepsi, right at Nox*


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

ow.


----------



## 707 (May 9, 2019)

marshal moved



press F if u cried too


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

F
I kicked rosie in one of my other town, I'm happy.
but in exchange it was pashmina.(well she already left way before i scanned rosie in)
she wont remeber what happened on my other town though


----------



## 707 (May 9, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> F
> I kicked rosie in one of my other town, I'm happy.
> but in exchange it was pashmina.(well she already left way before i scanned rosie in)
> she wont remeber what happened on my other town though



pashmina is a meanie and she did it on purpose
i will fight her for u & she will come back home

edit;;

NEW ANIML CRO55ING SWITH PLAN LEEKED


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

707 said:


> pashmina is a meanie and she did it on purpose
> i will fight her for u & she will come back home
> 
> edit;;
> ...



Oof


----------



## 707 (May 9, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Oof


if i ever get her then i will give her to u

tho my town name is butts so she will always be talking about booty


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

707 said:


> if i ever get her then i will give her to u
> 
> tho my town name is butts so she will always be talking about booty



No no no its okay i can get pashmina myself XD


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)

You get a pepsi, you get a pepsi, everyone gets a free pepsi!

...as long as I can win this thread.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Luckily for me, I don't even like Pepsi!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 10, 2019)

making a thread is hard


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Spoiler



UWWWWUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dim (May 10, 2019)

You take the moon and you take the sun


----------



## Hat' (May 10, 2019)

And you still will not win!


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Good Evening Ladies and Gentlemen!

I am extremely honored to be receiving such an important award. I am earnestly grateful for the recognition I have received, because I am very sure that every other nominee for this award was as capable if not more, of winning this award.

I have faced several challenges on my way here, but each one of them has only strengthened me to make me the person I am today; a thorough professional who knows exactly what she wants; someone who sets her eyes on a goal and does not lose sight of it, unless it is achieved. Winning this award would not have been possible without the inspiration I have received from my family and my friends, for whom I have the deepest respect, and from whom I have derived the strength to challenge myself and perform better at each stage.

I sincerely thank you all for helping me reach a stage where I can proudly hold up this award as a mark of my achievement. I also promise to only get better at my work so that you can see me here for a more such awards. Thank you!​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> Good Evening Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> I am extremely honored to be receiving such an important award. I am earnestly grateful for the recognition I have received, because I am very sure that every other nominee for this award was as capable if not more, of winning this award.
> 
> ...



Well, you held it for less than a minute. Congratulations.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

no u.​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

This is war.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Yes, I believe it is.​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Your suspicions are correct.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

...I win for now.​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

And so do I.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

You held that title for about 30 seconds.​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Same with you.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

You?re not obligated to win, that title belongs to me.
You see I can be offline or online, nobody knows.. ​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Little do you know that I am *always* online. I haven't slept in years!


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Don't mind me just here to win uwu


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

That works for me, you can pass out whenever you least expect it and I shall stay victorious.​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Good... After you two are tired out fighting each other, I shall swoop in to take the win. 

I probably shouldn't be revealing my evil plans so often.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2019)

○w○
We all have our demons.


UwU 
And sometimes...


●w●
...they win.​


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

ThIs iS a WaR...


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

I don't know which side I am on


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

It doesn't matter, I can take everyone at once.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

A quitter never wins (you) and-a winner never quits (me).​


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Civil war?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

I suppose civil war is the best way to describe it.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Why would I want to win anything other than a civil war?​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

I agree with you fully. But there can only be one winner.


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

What about infinity war? *cOuGhs*


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)

Civil War, TBT edition

THE MOVIE


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Y'all rarely win but sometimes you do, but not anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)

The snack that smiles back, Goldfish.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

SpOiLeR aLeRt: I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Imagine if someone made this thread into a blockbuster film.


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)

Spoiler alert:

We all lose.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Wow I just had 3 posts fly at me after I posted. This is intense right now.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

That would be amusing... in a way? I win!


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Id watch the movie


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

I'll open a Kickstarter and everyone can donate to the production of this film. Then I'll run off with the money and never be heard from again. It'll be great!


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

It is easy to win, the thing is the right person should win. I vote for myself because I am the 17,000th comment .


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Your vote doesn't matter. This thread is pure barbarism, devoid of any form of voting.


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

We are so creative :')


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

That is oh so very true, but I won.


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Haha try me


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Lose your temper and you lose.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Well, my cat's demanding attention so I will have to take the win later. I'll be back.


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

ANYWAYS we were talking about the civil war tbt movie. Describe your powers y'all 
My power: UwU blaster


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

The power to shoot cotton balls out of my hand.

Did I officially win?

I officially won. (for now)


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Yes 
Oh wait..


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Victorious for 20 minutes and counting! 
(I am going to stop counting  )​


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

This thread hit 17k posts wow


----------



## Hat' (May 10, 2019)

Pok?mon is cool


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

How long until we hit 20k?


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> How long until we hit 20k?



If we keep doing this
Also yay you displayed that lineup again


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

I was victorious for 33 minutes, I feel proud.


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Girl.. I've been victorious for days


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

I've been victorious for weeks.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

*I have been alive for centuries.*


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

I get the epic #1 victory Royale. I mean I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

The matter which makes up my body has existed for 13.8 billion years.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

No I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

I'm back from petting my cat and am ready to take the win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 10, 2019)

WAit A CAT?!


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Just when I thought the war ended, you returned and I won.


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

You thought you would be the winner but it was me, Dio!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 10, 2019)

kono dio da


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 10, 2019)

Oh? You're approaching me?


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Bow down to me *peasants*, for I am victorious.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> Bow down to me *peasants*, for I am victorious.



No. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2019)

Sprite (I don't even like soda).


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Mountain Dew is the superior citrus drink.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

No, Iced Tea for the win. Speaking of winning guess who just won?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2019)

Citrus? Never got that from Mtn Dew.



iiKitteh said:


> No, Iced Tea for the win. Speaking of winning guess who just won?



It wasn't you ha.


----------



## Dim (May 10, 2019)

There's been a lot of posts in the last few hours, wow.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Citrus? Never got that from Mtn Dew.



It's citrus according to the Mountain Dew Wiki. I think if someone is dedicated enough to make a Wikia solely for a soda brand, we can trust their word on its flavor. 

https://mountaindew.fandom.com/wiki/Mountain_Dew


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

I win peasants.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

For less than a minute.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

no u


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> no u



See above quote for further details.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

What details are you looking for?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> It's citrus according to the Mountain Dew Wiki. I think if someone is dedicated enough to make a Wikia solely for a soda brand, we can trust their word on its flavor.
> 
> https://mountaindew.fandom.com/wiki/Mountain_Dew



That... is a bit weird. Like how out of it was someone to make a wiki for a soda brand?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> That... is a bit weird. Like how out of it was someone to make a wiki for a soda brand?



At least we learned it not only is citrus, but that it _redefines_ citrus.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

People make WIKIs for a lot of things.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> At least we learned it not only is citrus, but that it _redefines_ citrus.



Redefines oh no. I always got a tangy zesty flavour, but I would hardly call it citrus. I think that person maybe had one to many. It has more oomph to it then Sprite.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A yellow-green-colored, *citrus-flavored* soda that was developed in the 1940s by Barney and Ally Hartman, who were beverage bottlers in Tennessee.



Wikipedia isn't always regarded as a great source, but probably more reliable than some person who made an entire site devoted to Mountain Dew.


----------



## Dim (May 10, 2019)

no


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

no.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

No.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

No!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)




----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

I won when you least expected it.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

But I did expect it. You only held it for a minute.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

You held that title for an hour buddy.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

An hour and 4 minutes. Get it right, people.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Do you not need sleep?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

I already stated that I haven't slept in years.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

I apologize I am just *really* tired.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Don't worry about it. I've been tired as well for all these years I've been awake.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

You should take a break a̶n̶d̶ ̶l̶e̶t̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶n̶.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

I'm afraid I cannot allow that.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

You can't allow yourself to rest? l̶e̶t̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶n̶

- - - Post Merge - - -

My dog demands attention and a walk, I have to leave. 
I shall take my victory when you least expect it.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Even if I did rest I would return after waking.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

Still, you should take a nap for ̶e̶v̶e̶r̶  a bit


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Is that how you became a skeleton? No thank you.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

Actually, I was born like this, it's a rare condition where your skin, flesh, and organs are invisible so I'd appreciate it if you didn't judge.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

I don't see no organs, is there something you aren't telling us?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

They just told us their organs are invisible.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

Guess you'll find out when I post the last message on this thread and win.


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

I think that is my queue to fall asleep and get some rest. This isn't giving up because I will win sooner or later.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

Well then, I guess it's just you and me and Excalibur lurking in the background.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Don't worry, I'm still here.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

I thought so. You were the 'you' in my previous post after all.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Well you thought correctly.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

What's your favorite color? Mine's #c9ddff


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

This is my favorite out of those available on this site.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

That's a pretty good choice.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

You thought I was asleep this whole time, I was actually plotting my win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

All that plotting for nothing.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

My plan will become more obvious since that I am only beginning.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 11, 2019)

hey hope you get up to 200 posts for doing this XD


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

winner


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 11, 2019)

winner


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2019)

Oh no, it’s a tiny bush!  

Got to find that HM for Cut!


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> winner





Nox said:


> winner



CHINKEN DINNNER


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2019)

DINNER for the CHICKEN


----------



## Hat' (May 11, 2019)

Winning is my passion


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Winning is my hobby


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Winning is a way of life.


----------



## Hat' (May 11, 2019)

I will embrace this way of life if I have to..


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

This isn't a way of life. This *is* your life.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

My life is none of your business.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

*20th century fox intro*
I'm here for my victory


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

I like cotton balls, and I won.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Not for long though


----------



## buny (May 11, 2019)

do i win this time?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

iiKitteh said:
			
		

> You are offline, and I won.



I went to the park to watch some ducks for a while. Doesn't stop me from winning. Not even the almighty goose can stop me from winning.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 11, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I went to the park to watch some ducks for a while. Doesn't stop me from winning. Not even the almighty goose can stop me from winning.



That's cool, ducks are cool


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> That's cool, ducks are cool



I agree. They're lovely creatures.


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

^that sig tho


----------



## hange (May 11, 2019)

I win and why ducks?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

It wasn't just to watch ducks, it's also a nice area in general.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Did you feed it bread? If so it isn't good for their lil bellies.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Boom


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Bam


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> Did you feed it bread? If so it isn't good for their lil bellies.



They got nothing from me today. I'm sure some of the other guests fed them though.


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

*DOOOOOOOOOMED*


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Poor ducks. ;w;


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Speaking of ducks


Spoiler


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> Speaking of ducks
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's a nice video. Hopefully the ducklings go on to live a full life (I tried saving a duckling once and they're very fragile).


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

I disagree.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

I disagree with you.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

I agree with me.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 11, 2019)

I disagree with both of you.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

You should agree with me, because I won.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

But you haven't won, therefore I don't agree with you.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Completely certain.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

JOHN CENAAAA


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Double check your facts. 
Also you meant Joana Ceddia*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

The facts haven't changed.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 11, 2019)

You guys can lose/win all you want, I'm just gonna go watch anime


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Omg I love John Cena (Joanna ceddia) I've been one of her subscribblers for a long time


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

The facts have changed.
John Cena is great.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

The winner is greater though.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

I take that as a compliment


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

It no longer applies to either of you.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Um... yes it does.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Not anymore.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

B-but


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

YES!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Battle of the stock photos.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)




----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

What side are you on?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Stop and let me win.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

You two should go fight somewhere else so I could win uwu


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> You two should go fight somewhere else so I could win uwu


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2019)

Is my interjection here even necessary?  I’m just going to go chill now.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2019)

Did I just get myself into an image war? Gotta sit back and watch this then.


----------



## hange (May 11, 2019)

I won.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Trying to walk onto the battlefield after it's over and take the win for yourself? I will not allow that to happen.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Yeah, no.


----------



## hange (May 11, 2019)

With all due respect I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

With all due respect you lasted one minute.


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

So did you.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

That is a blatant lie! I'll have you know I lasted *two* minutes!


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Wow, four minutes now. You may actually win this.

Not.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 11, 2019)

You lasted for 4 minutes too. Wow, surprising.

But it's my win now.


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Not for long!


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

All of you might have won today, but I *will* win tomorrow.


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Spoiler alert: There is no tomorrow!

*Evil laughter*


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

Is that a threat?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> There is no tomorrow!



Citation needed.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Wow gj, you lasted 25 minutes


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

And you lasted 22.


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

You lasted 7 hours


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

You didn't!


----------



## StrayBluet (May 12, 2019)

and you didn't last 10 minutes


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

nor u


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Kek


----------



## trista (May 12, 2019)

I *will* last twenty four hours. (probably not this post)


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> I *will* last twenty four hours. (probably not this post)



I once lasted *39* hours using this one simple trick!


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

not this round tho...


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

Winning is a lifestyle and I shall embrace it


----------



## trista (May 12, 2019)

I really like your aesthetic!


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

what if this thread gets closed now? do i win?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Well, we won't have to think about that scenario anymore.


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Okay fine I was bluffing earlier, but I shall win on this day because my mommy said I would (happy mother’s day)


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

haha its not mothers day here


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

What’s up guys, I’m here to win while no one’s around.


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Banned for a Christmas themed lineup when it's summer.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Wrong game, though I suppose anything goes in here.


----------



## buny (May 12, 2019)

is it my time to shine


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Sadly it is not.


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

Of course not because it's mine!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

What is yours exactly?


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Your time is up, my time is now 
You can't see me, my time is now 
Its the franchise, Boy, I'm shining now 
You can't see me, my time is now!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Your time lasted 2 minutes.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

I won't let you last an hour.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I won't let you last 1 minute.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Congrats for lasting a minute.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

You couldn't last 1 min thou.


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## trista (May 12, 2019)

Does the war continue?


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Yes. The world war 3 shall continue.


----------



## trista (May 12, 2019)




----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I did, though.


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

No I did. Who u


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

e.


----------



## trista (May 12, 2019)

You lasted seven minutes.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

You'll last even less.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 12, 2019)

You lasted even less than them.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

No u


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

No me


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

No we


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

We should seize the memes of production


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for a Christmas themed lineup when it's summer.



Banned because it?s Halloween and Christmas themed.


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

e.e


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Your mother's so fat, she needs cheat codes to play Wii Fit


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Your mother's so fat, she needs cheat codes to play Wii Fit


Your mother’s so fat she broke the world record of 50 chins.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Nox said:


> Your mother’s so fat she broke the world record of 50 chins.



They say that a meteorite killed the dinosaurs, but if that's the case, I'm surprised humanity is left in tact with how large your mother is.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> They say that a meteorite killed the dinosaurs, but if that's the case, I'm surprised humanity is left in tact with how large your mother is.



Your mother so patient she managed to spend 18 years raising you.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> Your mother so patient she managed to spend 18 years raising you.



I don't know how she did it. It's a miracle. Then again, she was a heavy smoker, so that actually explains it.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

You managed to lose, however.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

What did you say? I don't speak loser, sorry.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I don't speak to Augusts.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

I don't speak to Junes either. That's the first month of summer, a bad season, and you're bad for joining then too.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

August is beginning of school and school don't rule, and the beginning of fall and fall is balls. Also Summer begins in May.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Technically, school begins in September in most places. Also, autumn technically doesn't start until the autumnal equinox. Summer is the same way, it technically doesn't begin until the summer solstice.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I don't speak nerd.


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

I don’t speak lemon. Oh wait... yes I do!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

You're a nerd too. We're all nerds. But that's okay, at least you aren't one of those damn normies.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I win now.


----------



## trista (May 12, 2019)

You lasted longer, but I shall take the win.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Ya ya ya!

*dances*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 12, 2019)

hmmm what did i miss


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Me winning. That’s okay though. I’ll always be winning.


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## PyroMike (May 13, 2019)

Okay, orange.


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2019)

Red light means stop.


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

That's why I go forward!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 13, 2019)

uh okay


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Wag1 gs


----------



## buny (May 13, 2019)

hai hello


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2019)

Bai bye


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

I have a miniature red locker and I like it a lot thank you for asking


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2019)

???


----------



## Stella-Io (May 13, 2019)

Dance dance revolution 3020.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

#1 Victory Royal


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2019)

Tetris 99 victory royale


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

pok?mon


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 13, 2019)

bruh.... v v sleepy ;o;


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Well well well well well well well well well well well well well well!


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2019)

I don't know what to write here


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

i DoNt KnOw Wh-

Nah jk lol


----------



## Stalfos (May 13, 2019)

What do I win?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

owo


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

>w>


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

you loose uwu


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

no u ^w^


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2019)

May I? UwU


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

I wish I stayed home and played the new Call of Duty, this is so not cash money


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 14, 2019)

well good luck then


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

I like to win


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

Me 2


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

But I want to win more than you so please do understand that you must stop posting immediatly!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2019)

But this is my first post all day. Can't stop what I'm not even doing.


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

:v


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

Hey how are you all doing


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2019)

I'm doing great now that I've won.


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

Same ^^


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

c:


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

C:


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

:C


----------



## Miharu (May 14, 2019)

boop :>


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

boob


----------



## trista (May 14, 2019)

I win.


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

iiWin (see what I did there?)


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)




----------



## StrayBluet (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)




----------



## StrayBluet (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Miharu (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)




----------



## buny (May 15, 2019)

give me my trophy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 15, 2019)

gets the first place prize from Chip


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

I'm feeling good


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 15, 2019)

well isnt that nice


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Oh trust me it quite much is!


----------



## buniichu (May 15, 2019)

Sleepy, and in need of marshmallows 

/) /)
(*^*>


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

sowwy i cwan't lwet ywou win!!!!


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

meep


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

bigger meep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Biggest meep


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Invisible meep


----------



## Raayzx (May 15, 2019)

Visible meep


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

toast


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

Can I hold the record?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Partially visible meep.


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

I saw itttt


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

red meep


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

light green meep


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

This isn't a meep but it's orange.


----------



## Raayzx (May 15, 2019)

This meep talk reminds me of meap from Phineas and Ferb
MEAP


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

For me that roblox city game I used to play


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Reminds me of the sardines from Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

I am a sardine.


----------



## Raayzx (May 15, 2019)

I eat sardines.


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

I m gonna report you for that. 

Not really.


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

... back to *m e e p s*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Hat' said:


> ... back to *m e e p s*


----------



## Raayzx (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

meeplo


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

_i m p o r t a n t m e e p_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Non-important meep that you can just ignore


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

*MEEP OF THE CENTURY*
i started all of this btw


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Meepeth

mercy main btw


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2019)

Meep dance dance revolution xtreme fun time 2134


----------



## buniichu (May 15, 2019)

*climbs on someone's shoulder* 


meep. o<o


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

*Gets inducted into the hall of meep*


----------



## trista (May 15, 2019)

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ 
???????...Ｙ Ｏ Ｕ Ｄ Ｉ Ｅ Ｄ??????? 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ 
…………………...M E E P………………… 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2019)

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ 
I'll see ya at the snack machine
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​


----------



## Stella-Io (May 15, 2019)

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ 
GAME OVER
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

... what about... meep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> GAME OVER
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​



try again?
Continue


----------



## Raayzx (May 16, 2019)

I love how the meep thing is still going on lmao


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

meep


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

Peekaboo


----------



## StressedJess (May 16, 2019)

Hai


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

meep


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

peeM


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

... meep please


----------



## Raayzx (May 16, 2019)

Ok the meep thing needs to die... Therefore I present to you, Moop.


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2019)

I present to you, nothing. Amazing isn't it?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2019)

Mop.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Spoiler: The History of ‘Meep’



Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Mep Meep Meep Meep


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

Meep is invincible please do not try to interfere with the meep or you'll have a very bad time.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

you're gonna have a bad time, kiddo


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

EEP THEN
EEP NOW
EEP FOREVER​


----------



## Raayzx (May 16, 2019)

Meop


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

I like to meep


----------



## trista (May 16, 2019)

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ 
???????..... Y O U   M E E P ....??????.
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬​


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2019)

Meeping has now been banned.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

****


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> ****



This is a Christian server, no swearing please


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Meeping has now been banned.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Spoiler: The world's reaction to **** being banned


----------



## NathanBros (May 16, 2019)

Nah.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Yah.


----------



## trista (May 16, 2019)

Wah?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2019)

Bah!


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

Ahh!


----------



## hange (May 16, 2019)

Ha?


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Cha!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

Cha, real smooth!


----------



## trista (May 16, 2019)

You messed it up :c


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

Turn to your left!
Turn to your right!
Criss cross!
Criss cross!
Turn it out,
*dun dun dun, dun dun*
...
Now everybody clap your hands!


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Boo


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

ooB


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

... I'm going to say the m word...


m**p.


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

M eep (censorship bypass ftw)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Hat' said:


> ... I'm going to say the m word...
> 
> 
> m**p.



MRS. OBAMA GET DOWN


----------



## Raayzx (May 17, 2019)

Hat' said:


> ... I'm going to say the m word...
> 
> 
> m**p.



How could you


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

You know who else likes the m word? MY MOM!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

REVERSE REVERSE

*REVERSE REVERSE!*

Now cha cha real smooth...


----------



## Raayzx (May 17, 2019)

Turn to your left!


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

Turn to your right!


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> How could you



I... I'm sorry


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

Take it back now y'all, I said M e ep.~


----------



## Raayzx (May 17, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> Take it back now y'all, I said M e ep.~



I'm calling 911


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

The meep will stop you


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

meep


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

That is illegal you bypassed the chat filter :<


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

I'm gonna say the n word, because the m word is so overrated.

...no. Say no to m**p.


----------



## Raayzx (May 17, 2019)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Whatcha gonna do ‘bout it?


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

Hey! 
Don’t mind me. I’m just meeping my way in


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

:3 meep


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

Yes, I have come up with a new diabolical way to destroy the word “meep”!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes, I have come up with a new diabolical way to destroy the word “meep”!


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes, I have come up with a new diabolical way to destroy the word “meep”!


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

Moop


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Moof


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

Mook


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Meep. Still waiting on that master plan xRileyx.


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Will waiting for Riley...
Meep.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Don’t forget to drink some water !! <3


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Don't forget to meep!
Very important.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Meep meep


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


>


<3 awesome!


Idfldnsndt said:


> Meep meep


Meep has entered the chat


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

Moop > Meep
And tHatS tHe tEa SiS


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

I made choc coconut fudge


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Meep outsold moop and that's on periodt


----------



## buny (May 18, 2019)

i have no idea what Meep and Moop is, but i win anyways


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Meep is old internet 

Moop is bad


----------



## trista (May 18, 2019)

I prefer moof.


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Meep


----------



## trista (May 18, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

meep meep ima sheep


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

meep


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

wow i'm surrounded by anchovies


----------



## trista (May 18, 2019)

Well I am a cool bean, not an anchovie.


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

and I, my friend, am a team rocket grunt -fortnite default dance-

hand over ur pokemon or perish >:,(


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

meep mop mup


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> and I, my friend, am a team rocket grunt -fortnite default dance-
> 
> hand over ur pokemon or perish >:,(



The fortnite default dance killed me lmao


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2019)

RIP Pokeclasher

?Let it be known that they were a clasher of Pokemon ... and that they liked the Just Dance games.?


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Meepos


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Watch your six, 'cause I'm taking you down!


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> RIP Pokeclasher
> 
> “Let it be known that they were a clasher of Pokemon ... and that they liked the Just Dance games.”



WHO'S CUTTING ONIONS...


----------



## StressedJess (May 18, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Yo, how's it going?


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Don’t mind me, just meep posting.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Meep meep!


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> RIP Pokeclasher
> 
> “Let it be known that they were a clasher of Pokemon ... and that they liked the Just Dance games.”



Just Dance themed funeral?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)

I can't believe the meep thing is still going on here


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

I am hungry but it's like midnight and wow


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Mmh...
Meep


----------



## Raayzx (May 19, 2019)

Meep. Needs. To. Die.


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

You meepophobe! 
Meep will never die! *Never!*


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Meepeepeep


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Thank you for your meep service, rhino


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

Sorry *NoUsernameHere*, but I have converted to the light side, the MEEP side.

MEEP MEEP MEEP MEEP MEEP!  *echoes*


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Moop


----------



## gobby (May 19, 2019)

Don't know what all this meep business is about but meep brether


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

Meepmania is running wild!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

Wow! It's been a while


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2019)

I just made like twenty tiktoks I need to be stopped


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I just made like twenty tiktoks I need to be stopped



you can do whatever you want, i dont really care


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 19, 2019)

At least it's not m**p


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> you can do whatever you want, i dont really care



oh thanks fam


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

I meep, therefore I am!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 19, 2019)

OH F


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

Press meep to pay respects


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

will not say M---
will say cheese cake


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Meep. I wonder how many more meeps it will take for me to get cursed out lulz.


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

MEEP


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

rhinos are cute


----------



## Raayzx (May 20, 2019)

MEOUP


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Meepos meepas


----------



## Raayzx (May 20, 2019)

MOOPUS MEEPON??


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Sadly you have been meeped


----------



## Raayzx (May 20, 2019)

D:


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> will not say M---
> will say cheese cake



This is okay


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Meep


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

rhino meep


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

meepos


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Riolu meep


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Bellossom meep


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Flygon meep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Shellzilla meep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)

G A Y M E E P


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

*Take over the world meep!*


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Nox said:


> *Take over the world meep!*



Woah there meepster, now that’s going _too far_.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

We're-still-going-meep!


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)

Meep it right there! You violated the law!


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Oh meep me!


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

I hereby do declare that every post from now on in this thread must include the word meep in it.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2019)

Guess I'm a criminal now.


----------



## Raayzx (May 20, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I hereby do declare that every post from now on in this thread must include the word meep in it.



TRY ME


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> TRY MEEP



Your post has been corrected.


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

^ Thank you, meep soldier. You will be meeped as a reward.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

What is up with m***
I would rather people say "pepsi"


----------



## raeyoung (May 20, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> What is up with m***
> I would rather people say "pepsi"



bepis*?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> bepis*?


that works


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Diet meep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

Nox said:


> Diet meep



god d*** it


----------



## raeyoung (May 20, 2019)

bruh moment


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

hey why would i M***
cheese cake is better


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Low sodium meep


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

bruh meep


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Do you even meep, bro?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Wait, does Road Runner say beep beep or is it *meep meep?*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Wait, does Road Runner say beep beep or is it *meep meep?*



ARGH STOP THE M**PS


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................meep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Page 1729 is where the meep started. NOX WHAT HAVE YOYU DONE!?!?!


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

I am the author of meep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

Nox said:


> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................meep



mew


----------



## StrayBluet (May 20, 2019)

mew x2


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

mew mew


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

meep x10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> meep x10



mew x100


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

bork


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

That’s it! You asked for it...

*Meep x1000*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

Scandinavian dogs: "bj?rk bj?rk"


----------



## Raayzx (May 21, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Your post has been corrected.



You did not xD


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

MooP


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 21, 2019)

mlep


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 21, 2019)

I disappeared for a week but I'm back for my throne.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 21, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> I disappeared for a week but I'm back for my throne.



welcome back!!!! guess for 2 mins


----------



## Raayzx (May 21, 2019)

Meep yeet and I can't sleep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 21, 2019)

aww that sucks


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

greep


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

Meeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2019)

I'm glad meeping is still fashionable


----------



## Raayzx (May 21, 2019)

Meepus the yeetus


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

quick, someone get some old politician to tweet meep so the meme dies


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> quick, someone get some _really famous and popular person_ to tweet meep so the meme lives on forever.



Fixed it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

Zoom zoom zoom.


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

moopus


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 22, 2019)

mlep mlep


----------



## Hat' (May 22, 2019)

meep


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

I'll meep my way to victory

meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep


----------



## Hat' (May 22, 2019)

Meep meep meep?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

mop


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

Meep meep


----------



## Raayzx (May 22, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

Meepee


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

beep


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

^ meep* you made a typo rhino guy!


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

No I didn't.

Beep


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Meep


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2019)

Quick, it’s coming!  Dance like a meepster!


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

Meep meep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 23, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Meep meep



STOP IT WITH THE M**PS


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

Driving you crazy, huh?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> Driving you crazy, huh?



*lakitu plains scream meme*


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

What?


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> *lakitu plains scream meme*



Sorry, the only sound I know is the sweet sound of meep.  c:


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Sorry, the only sound I know is the sweet sound of meep.  c:



How did it start anyway? The M**Ps i mean


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

With Nox I’m pretty sure.  UH, I mean, meep!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2019)

To anyone who has tags in this thread: If you truly care about the cause of Meep, you shall remove all your tags and replace it with something related to Meep. Failure to do so will result in your internet connection becoming forever terrible, no matter how much money you spend on it.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> To anyone who has tags in this thread: If you truly care about the cause of Meep, you shall remove all your tags and replace it with something related to Meep. Failure to do so will result in your internet connection becoming forever terrible, no matter how much money you spend on it.



Too many tags for me to write M**p in there


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

Meeep


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Too many tags for me to write M**p in there



That's why I was addressing people who have tags in the thread. They hold the key to immortalizing this for all of eternity.


----------



## Raayzx (May 24, 2019)

Petition to add meep as a tag


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> How did it start anyway? The M**Ps i mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

m
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
e
p


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

*M* S F L H R T
D *E* A B A O K
X O *E* P O U V
S Q E *P* K Z F
F V U W Y R B


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

mEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeP


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

Meepus


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

Yeetus Meepus


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 24, 2019)

p e e m


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

meeplasasdadjelif


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Did somebody say MEEP!?


----------



## Goth (May 24, 2019)

*keyboard smash*


----------



## Raayzx (May 24, 2019)

Tbh the meep thing is getting annoying-


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

I mean, it's not like this thread was meant for contemplative discussions. 
So meep, I guess.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Yes, let’s contemplate the meaning... of meep


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

I think it holds a very feral yet beautiful power. The energy this words exudes is very hard to comprehend but once you get it, your whole life becomes better and clearer.


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I think it holds a very feral yet beautiful power. The energy this words exudes is very hard to comprehend but once you get it, your whole life becomes better and clearer.


That was beautiful. Meep.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

*Presses meep for respects*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2019)

"Just leave me alone I know what to do!" -Kimi Raikkonen


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

*HONK HONK*


----------



## Raayzx (May 24, 2019)

Heep heep


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Meep meep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

Leep leep


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 24, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Goodbyeeeeee

Meep man!

Goodbyeeeeee

Meep man...

Goodbye~


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Last person to say meep wins


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 25, 2019)

mleep


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> mleep


You lose.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


You just might win. Might.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 25, 2019)

mkkeytfmjmeepilk;


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Banned for spam.


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Hey fellow meepers how's it hanging


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

meepus


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

I like meeping


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

i'll meep more then you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

*sigh* I'm sorry guys but, aren't we taking this a bit too far now? In all honesty, it's getting a bit annoying...


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

In fact, we haven’t even come close to meeping enough!  Here, I’ll help out!

MEEP MEEP MEEP MEEP MEEP


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Lol if this is one way to keep people from posting, then wow.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

Meep it like you mean it!


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

meep

may as well call it meep thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

I think I'll have to start countering this by chucking in random quotes.

"CHECK IF THERE'S FIRE!" -Pierre Gasly


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

You can't counter the meep, sadly. But it's okay you can still try! We're here to see you fight the meep. You can do it! Maybe!


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

It’s alright.  You gave it your best!  But in the end, meep always wins.


----------



## Raayzx (May 25, 2019)

Meep


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep meep


----------



## Raayzx (May 25, 2019)

^^^


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

^^^


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Meep!


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

meeeeeeeeep?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

"Now we can fight!" -Fernando Alonso


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Nostalgic Meep.


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 25, 2019)

Nox said:


>



is he saying meep?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2019)

hahahahah suckerss


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> is he saying meep?


It is the emporer meep (me) claiming his throne.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 26, 2019)

ow


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

(ง ͠? ͟ل͜ ͡?)ง fighting for the meep throne


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Meep till you're ded


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

Muahahahahaeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Calm meep,


----------



## Raayzx (May 26, 2019)

Mleep


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

Fun meep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Meepee


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

bellosmeep


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Rhinomeep


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Meep, meep, meep, MEEP!


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

epem


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

The epitome.......................................................................................................................... of meep.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

Now it's time for the final battle.

Magic missile! Magic missile! Magic missile! MAGIC MISSILE! MAGIC MISSILE! MAGIC MISSILE!

I'm out of mana, I need a potion!


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

?.?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

VICTORIOUS MEEP!


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

I swear I can't leave you guys alone for a second.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

meep


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

M-e-e-p


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

In other news... Today was a great day


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> In other news... Today was a great day for meep.



Fixed your post for you.


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

Ok.... So how have you guys been?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

i've been meep.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ok.... So how have you guys been?



I've been good, life is good. You?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 27, 2019)

I'm currently dead lol.

I still haven't went to sleep yet, and it's 4:00 AM. :v​


----------



## Hat' (May 27, 2019)

Meeping


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

meepulous.


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2019)

meep died when Rhino started meeping lol jk. I kept the meep thing going cause it was kinda funny seeing some people get annoyed by it but tbh it?s getting boring now, so no more meeping from me.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

RIP Meep

2019-2019.


----------



## Hat' (May 27, 2019)

I'll still meep here and there when I have nothing else to say on this thread


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

Time for the new word of popularity.

Schmoop


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> meep died when Rhino started meeping lol jk.



Ow.

...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> meep died when Rhino started meeping lol jk. I kept the meep thing going cause it was kinda funny seeing some people get annoyed by it but tbh it’s getting boring now, so no more meeping from me.



So does that mean I can come out from my house now?


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I've been good, life is good. You?



I've been pretty great, thanks. The season change has really gotten me feeling under the weather lately though. Other than that, my break so far has been fine and dandy


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2019)

Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day. Work was pretty busy but came home to some grilled burgers and watermelon.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

The majority of my day was spent studying and writing a paper, so yeah.... lmao.

And also helping someone out with something, lol.

Nevertheless, I hope everyone had a good Memorial Day!


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Time for the new word of popularity.
> 
> Schmoop



Schmoop sounds nice but doesn't have the same ring as Meep.


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

How’s about everyone go away and I win?


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

No.


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Meep then.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Hahaha. You said Meep.


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Hahaha. You’re a talking rhino.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

I know!


----------



## Zura (May 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Hahaha. You’re a talking rhino.



I like your new avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Guys I don't know but has anyone heard about this meep thing going on? I thought meep was just a myth :O


----------



## Hat' (May 28, 2019)

Oh absolutely yes


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

fish &#55357;&#56351;


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

*insert nothingness here*


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

If you read this you smell like Pikachu


----------



## Hat' (May 28, 2019)

Is that a compliment


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

You better watch out, I’ll schmoop you!


----------



## Hat' (May 28, 2019)

Peem


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Hah


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

*Honk honk!*


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

*meep meep


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

*Schmoop schmoop!*


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

No


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> *meep meep


I thought you didn’t like meep?


----------



## Raayzx (May 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> I thought you didn’t like meep?



Top 10 anime betrayals


----------



## buniichu (May 28, 2019)

Beep Beep i'm a sheep beep beep o<o


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 28, 2019)

*Insert crashing noises here* Hey guys, I'm home!


----------



## imluddy (May 28, 2019)

yoinks


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 28, 2019)

HI there shellzilla! its been a while hasn't it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 28, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> HI there shellzilla! its been a while hasn't it



Yeah absolutely! Now if you excuse me, I'll just take my keys again and I'll be on my way. Later, folks!


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Buh bai


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 28, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Yeah absolutely! Now if you excuse me, I'll just take my keys again and I'll be on my way. Later, folks!



Have fun!!


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Noot


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

c:


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Hi yo can I win please?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 29, 2019)

no


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

sey i'll win


----------



## Hat' (May 29, 2019)

I'm the true winner


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

no me.


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

no u
oh wait


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yes me


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 29, 2019)

zzz


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yyy


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

aaa


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

bbb


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

uuu


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

Up, down, left, right, X, Y, A, B!!!!

Yes, I did it!  I used the ultimate video game cheat code to win this game!


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

But it failed.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

meeep


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

6ix9ine is the best.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

no u moomoo.io is best game


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Play Feed the Head.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

no u


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I have.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

no me


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yeah you


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yeah me


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

ok


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yay


----------



## Hat' (May 29, 2019)

Me I like winning


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

me too


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Me three


----------



## Hat' (May 29, 2019)

Be four


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

High 5


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

meeeep


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Congrats, you ruined it.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

no u


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

uwu


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

*Crawls out of survival bunker* Has Meep finally died? Have I managed to live through the fallout?


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

Shhhh we don't talk about that


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

I understand the memories are too painful to recall. I shan't say another word about it.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

DiD sOmEoNe SaY mEeP!? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol jk


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Schmoop time!

*dances*


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

And bye


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 30, 2019)

It which shall not be named has finally died. Good. Now I can die happy.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Cool. I’m still wining though.


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 30, 2019)

No, sorry, you're mistaken. This is my win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 31, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2019)

Meep


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

hi. taking a w.


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Meep



NO STOP IT GET SOME HELP


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

*Inhales very deeply*


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> NO STOP IT GET SOME HELP



Never. I will never surrender to meep censorship.


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

That's it. I'm calling 911.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

The only one who can stop meep...

Is schmoop


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

Guten abend.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

That’s nice.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

I should ban you for- oh wait, wrong thread...


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> The only one who can stop meep...
> 
> Is schmoop


Schmoop is kinda lame. Sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

Nox said:


> Schmoop is kinda lame. Sorry.



Wow, you just won this game, Nox!  Congratulations!

Here’s your one million dollars, your big mansion, your dream car, and... and...

Oh... wait...


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Wow, you just won this game, Nox!  Congratulations!
> 
> Here’s your one million dollars, your big mansion, your dream car, and... and...
> 
> Oh... wait...


:[


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Nox said:


> :[



:]


----------



## Hat' (Jun 1, 2019)

Me I like dead


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

UWU


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

I"ll just casually walk in guys.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

And now I’ll casually escort you out.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm casually just sliding into y̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶D̶M̶'̶S̶ this thread ^^'


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Does Pikachu’s face have something to do with UwU? *Insert thinking emoji here*


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes. Everyone has something to do withs UwUs


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

No UwUing allowed on my Christian server


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Okay so first meeping is banned and now UwUing isn’t aloud? We will not be silenced!! D:<


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> No UwUing allowed on my Christian server





Spoiler



UUUUUUUUUUUwUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


sorry not sorry


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

Well actually, do whatever you want, I don't care. You'll all run this joke into the ground in like a week or two as well so.


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

It’s no joke! It’s a way of life UwU


----------



## teto (Jun 1, 2019)

I would like to adopt this way of life UwU


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Spoiler: UwU



UwU


----------



## teto (Jun 1, 2019)

uuuwwuuu


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Well actually, do whatever you want, I don't care. You'll all run this joke into the ground in like a week or two as well so.



or maybe a month or maybe a year or maybe... forever? UWUWUWUWUWUW


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

There’s only one way to stop UwU...

Using OwO!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Annyeong!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Welp, I guess I'll have to retreat back to my bunker basement again.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Welp, I guess I'll have to retreat back to my bunker basement again.



No, you’re staying here.  *drags from the depths of hell*


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Chef Boyardee Beefaroni!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

UwO


----------



## teto (Jun 2, 2019)

zzzzz


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

OwU


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> No, you’re staying here.  *drags from the depths of hell*


Nope! I’ll drag you with me into my basement so we can be safe from this apocalypse!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Skskhsksksiapqbzdwshxka


----------



## teto (Jun 2, 2019)

and i oop


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

yo


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Nope! I’ll drag you with me into my basement so we can be safe from this apocalypse!


But this thread is located... in the basement.


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 2, 2019)

i lose! ;w;


----------



## teto (Jun 2, 2019)

miku miku ni ****e ageru

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my god


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Miku what?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 2, 2019)

Miku best.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

_Miku, Miku, you can call me Miku
Blue hair, blue tie, hiding in your wi-fi_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2019)

*Slowly takes a peek from his bunker basement*


----------



## teto (Jun 2, 2019)

tbt please...i would never swear in the presence of our queen...miku..


----------



## buniichu (Jun 2, 2019)

*in the wifi somewhere*


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

monkaS


----------



## Hat' (Jun 2, 2019)

Peem!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 2, 2019)

PogChamp


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

PogChamp indeed.


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

The PogChamp... is here!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

That's Joanna ceddia....


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> But this thread is located... in the basement.



Top 10 wonders of the world


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey people


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

hey. i'm winning.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 3, 2019)

oo cool new avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> The PogChamp... is here!



Where's John Cena (Joanna ceddia)?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jun 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


>



Up my meep ....


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

I was not expecting that...


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

OwU


----------



## Hat' (Jun 3, 2019)

Hwelp mwe mwister pwesident I'm dwowning!! UWU


----------



## teto (Jun 3, 2019)

then perish


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

UWUWUWUWUWUW


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2019)

And now I?ll sit on the throne for a bit


----------



## teto (Jun 3, 2019)

blegh


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

eh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2019)

Fox 2 Fox 2!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

Omg shellzilla finally changed his avatar!! Who is heeeeeee?!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 3, 2019)

*Shellzilla*, if you're reading this,

Your avatar is cute as heck.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Omg shellzilla finally changed his avatar!! Who is heeeeeee?!



We need a celebration to honor this glorious moment!

Generations from now, parents will tell their children of the glorious day when Shellzilla finally changed his avatar on an Animal Crossing forum.  No greater feat has ever been accomplished since.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2019)

@Pokeclasher @Stella-Io @xRileyx

What the fridge? Lol, I just tried to make a smash bros stock icon for Bones. XD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 4, 2019)

*throws a chair at shellzilla*
i win


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2019)

Chairs are for the weak. You need to throw the table instead.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

No. Steel steps!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2019)

Nah, steel is a bit overkill. Just plain old iron will do the job.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

You don’t throw tables at people. You put people throw them. Haven’t ya ever seen WWE bruh??


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jun 4, 2019)

I win B)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 4, 2019)

*throws a table at forevergaming*


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello my fellow internet people


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Banjo Pichu + UwU Pikachu in the same thread????


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 4, 2019)

Ikr


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Banjo Pichu + UwU Pikachu in the same thread????



Sorry Nox, it's a ukulele, sorry if it made you sad


----------



## Hat' (Jun 5, 2019)

Pimpa


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Sorry Nox, it's a ukulele, sorry if it made you sad


DErP!

My bad xD


----------



## Hat' (Jun 5, 2019)

But I win


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 5, 2019)

B-But I win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

*BuT i WiN* they said


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 5, 2019)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Wow, my post wasn’t even there for a minute.  Well now I’m just going to sit on the throne like the clay dolls liked to sit on their pancakes way back when.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 5, 2019)

*notices the empty throne of this thread's winner* OwO what's this?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh, seems I misplaced my throne. Luckily it is no longer empty now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Whoops, don’t know what happened, but the throne I was sitting on moved away.

Thankfully, I found it again.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 5, 2019)

OmG tHiS tHrOnE iS sO emPty *SiTs*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 5, 2019)

Sorry, that was a decoy throne you just sat on.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2019)

Please, I'll replace the seat in my car with a throne. I'll be forever the king while I drive off into the sunset!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 5, 2019)

*throws a table at shellzilla*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2019)

*Throws DubiousDelphine* 
Stop throwing furniture!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 5, 2019)

Sorry, I'm the one who taught them to do that. I take full responsibility.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 5, 2019)

*runs back here*
that was a long run


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 5, 2019)

Did you enjoy your run? That's all that matters in the end.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 5, 2019)

*throws a chair at maplesilver*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)

*closes the door behind me*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 5, 2019)

*throws the door that you just closed*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2019)

*creates a new door*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

*sits on the throne while you guys throw stuff at each other*


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> *sits on the throne while you guys throw stuff at each other*


*Sits on whoopie cushion* woah Riley, what have you been eating man!? Looool


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2019)

The person who posts after me will get no yeeyee juice.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm not loosing any sleep about that


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 6, 2019)

*throws a chair at hat'*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2019)

I have just found a picture of DubiousDelphine's living room. Don't ask me where I get this stuff.



Spoiler: Be warned, this is truly shocking...










Piles upon piles of thrown furniture. It's painful to even look at.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 6, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have just found a picture of DubiousDelphine's living room. Don't ask me where I get this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you !  nice to see someone took the time to have a look


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have just found a picture of DubiousDelphine's living room. Don't ask me where I get this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this is what happens when you let a maniac throw things.


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

Spoiler: *footage of DubiousDelphine at a wrestling show*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

Poor DubiousDelphine and the addiction to throwing chairs... if only we could help


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

_TBT_: Hello DubiousDelphine.
_DubiousDelphine_: What’s this? An intervention??
_TBT_: Yes. Why don’t you take a seat Dubious.
_DubiousDelphine_: No! *Throws chair*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2019)

Want to know why I always keep lit candles on my table? So if anyone throws it, it sets fire to the whole place. Mutually assured destruction if you will.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 7, 2019)

Wanna know why I always keep nukes in my living room? So if I ever get angry, I can just nuke Canada. Because screw Canada.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 7, 2019)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Wanna know why I always keep nukes in my living room? So if I ever get angry, I can just nuke Canada. Because screw Canada.



Woah there, s0n.  Going to have to stop you right there.  We have some very staunch supports of Canada here who are Canadian...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Wanna know why I always keep nukes in my living room? So if I ever get angry, I can just nuke Canada. Because screw Canada.



..... If you're gonna nuke where I live, then I will no longer be among the living. Is that your goal so I can't post anymore?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Brooooooooooo


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2019)

Woof!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 8, 2019)

UwU


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Wooloo


----------



## Hat' (Jun 8, 2019)

Woolooloo


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Hat' is Wooloo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

I just realized, the answer has been in front of me this entire time.

The word that will take over this thread and replace meep is...

Wooloo!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

omg
my budgie just whistled the first bit of Sunflower...


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh god first m*ep now wooloo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

*W O O L O O*


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Wooloo is nothing compared to meep!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

*W O O L O O > M E E P*


----------



## Hat' (Jun 9, 2019)

Weeleep


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

wooloooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2019)

I see Wooloo has taken the spot of Meep. Therefore I must return to my survival bunker. 

I will return.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 9, 2019)

UwUloo


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

OwOloo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2019)

Welp, here we go again.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

I hope you’ve eaten enough today <3


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2019)

*MEEP*
*UwU*
*Wooloo*

Anything else...?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2019)

Nox said:


> *MEEP*
> *UwU*
> *Wooloo*
> 
> Anything else...?



Yep

Me winning!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

no, me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2019)

No u


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello guys, what's up- oh no I thought we were done fighting already, let alone certain words.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 11, 2019)

wooloos are everywhere


----------



## Hat' (Jun 11, 2019)

Wooloo except it has no wool


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Wooloo except it has no wool



Now that... that’s just a scary sight right there.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Now that... that?s just a scary sight right there.



Pfft you think that's scary?


Spoiler



DYNAMAX WOOLOOS ARE EVERYWHERE


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Pfft you think that's scary?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Dynamax wooloos will take over the world!


----------



## Hat' (Jun 11, 2019)

Dynamax Wooloos will absorb us


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Dynamax Wooloos will absorb us



ya


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

trolololo wolololo aaah aah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 11, 2019)

Wooloo but it doesn't look ugly


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> Meep



Wooloo, dynamax now and destroy that meep!


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

*Z-Meep!* It’s super effective!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Woah, that meep’s move was powered up!  *dyanamaxed wooloo faints*

I’ll get you next time meep, next time!  *jumps on flyaway drone like Dr. Robotnik and flies away*


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

Meep wins the day!


----------



## Megan. (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

wooloo.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

Meep o<o


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Wooloooooooooo
o
o
o
o


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

Meep O<O


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

no, wooloo


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2019)

weelee


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

meep meep o<o


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

Meep!


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2019)

the meep is back and i'm very happy thank you


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

Top 10 WWE returns


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

*WOOLOO!*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 12, 2019)

I feel bad for any returning user trying to understand this deranged thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I feel bad for any returning user trying to understand this deranged thread.



Banned from this thread for not saying meep or wooloo in your post.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2019)

Wooloo Koozooie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sorry, but no *Hat'*s off to you.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 12, 2019)

I'll take bad puns over **** or ****** any day, thank you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'll take meep or wooloo over bad puns any day, thank you



Fixed it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Fixed it.



Riley my son you're going to hell if you keep doing that, so like, don't do that


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 13, 2019)

woolmoo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh no, I crashed!


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jun 13, 2019)

ha scrubs I'm winning only for now


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

And now you lose.  Bye-bye!


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Sorry bro, but this throne is mine for now.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2019)

Well yes, but actually no.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Well yes, but actually yes.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2019)

Rude


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Your reign ALMOST lasted a full 12 hours.


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello there!


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Heyo


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 14, 2019)

I will win.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2019)

I am here to reclaim the throne for my people.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 14, 2019)

Nope you are not.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

OK gamer


----------



## Hat' (Jun 14, 2019)

shut it non-meepers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 14, 2019)

Henlo


----------



## buniichu (Jun 14, 2019)

meep o<o


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh god not again


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Heck


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Casually drives up into this thread*


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Hecking


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2019)

Can I haggle you to make a win for myself please?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Heckinger


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2019)

You know what? *Heckingham.*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

But let me ask you guys, have you heard about oranges before?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Heckingerish


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Well excuuuuuuse me Pyromike. It’s been nearly two days that you’ve been sitting on the throne. Get off couch potato!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 16, 2019)

Off the throne, Shellzilla!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

You have disturbed PyroMike’s slumber on the throne.

And for that you will be attacked by mutant oranges.


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 16, 2019)

I prefer tangerines


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

Hanoumi said:


> I prefer tangerines



Okay, fine fine...

You will be attacked by mutant tangerines.

There, happy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Okay, fine fine...
> 
> You will be attacked by mutant tangerines.
> 
> There, happy?



Seriously? How DARE you leave out clementines.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Seriously? How DARE you leave out clementines.



O.K.

You will be attacked by mutant oranges, tangerines, and clementines.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> O.K.
> 
> You will be attacked by mutant oranges, tangerines, and clementines.



But we're not done yet!

You should add in the rest of the citrus family... But don't turn Tangy into a mutant, okay? I have her, and she's going to help me fend off the mutant citrus fruits.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> But we're not done yet!
> 
> You should add in the rest of the citrus family... But don't turn Tangy into a mutant, okay? I have her, and she's going to help me fend off the mutant citrus fruits.



Deal, as long as I can win this thread.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 16, 2019)

NO DEAL


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

No deal for you then.  Cya later.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)

_how dare you_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

I must battle the pinkness,

With my blueness!  Oooooooooo *spo0py ghost noises*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I must battle the pinkness,
> 
> With my blueness!  Oooooooooo *spo0py ghost noises*



Pink is light red. Green is the opposite of red on color wheels. Therefore to defeat the pink, you must use the power of green. Too bad you don't have any in your profile.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Pink is light red. Green is the opposite of red on color wheels. Therefore to defeat the pink, you must use the power of green. Too bad you don't have any in your profile.



Oh no, I’ve been defeated!  I got to make a run for it in the color helicopter!  *flies away*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Pink is light red. Green is the opposite of red on color wheels. Therefore to defeat the pink, you must use the power of green. Too bad you don't have any in your profile.



Thank you kind stranger.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 17, 2019)

My 2-day throne was stolen, and I shall get it back.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 17, 2019)

This thread lacks meep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2019)

Can I lock this thread please?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Can I lock this thread please?



Here’s a pencil, a rock, and a leaf.  Figure out how to make a lock from that.  You’re welcome.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 17, 2019)

You've changed, Riley..


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)

*FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> You've changed, Riley..



I’ve changed?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 18, 2019)

my win-


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

Can I win, please?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 18, 2019)

_Sure! >:3c_


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah, thank you!!


----------



## Hat' (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello and hi


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2019)

I post, therefore I am!


----------



## Hat' (Jun 18, 2019)

Did you know?? Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 18, 2019)

That sounds amazing.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

I am thou


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

Eww, Shakesphere language.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

_gasps_

Someone who doesn't appreciate Shakespeare! 

But nah, in all seriousness onions are great 

_casually refers to the text under their username ^^_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Eww, Shakesphere language.



gosh i was talking about persona 5 XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> gosh i was talking about persona 5 XD



Maybe I should explore further on videogames next time... But first, can you play me a song please?


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> gosh i was talking about persona 5 XD



wow. I should have caught that? I've played some of the game wow
I'm disappointed with myself rn :'D


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Maybe I should explore further on videogames next time... But first, can you play me a song please?



Wake up get up get out there


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Wake up get up get out there



No, because I'm heading to bed soon. NEXT PLEASE.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> No, because I'm heading to bed soon. NEXT PLEASE.



*plays ukelele music*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

*Plays a banjo despite not knowing how to*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Did you know?? Animal Crossing: New Horizons.



Did you know?

Oranges.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Did you know?
> 
> Oranges.



very cool riley, very cool


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> very cool riley, very cool



Yes, it’s very cool when I win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 20, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes, it’s very cool when I win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## PyroMike (Jun 20, 2019)

Epic


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

Angelbunny enters the game


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> Epic



Woah bro, got to stop you right there.  You’re stepping on my turf.  This is MY throne.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

So I guess this thread exists to bump up people's post count huh


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

lars708 said:


> So I guess this thread exists to bump up people's post count huh



Nah, it exists because we all want to see who will win an endless game of tag that will never have a clear winner for as long as TBT exists.

EDIT: On the subject of bumping up post counts though, it looks like you’re trying to bump up yours lately.


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy summer everyone


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Nah, it exists because we all want to see who will win an endless game of tag that will never have a clear winner for as long as TBT exists.
> 
> EDIT: On the subject of bumping up post counts though, it looks like you’re trying to bump up yours lately.



You could call it that but I'm just kinda bored at my internship and idk what to do with my time


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 21, 2019)

I need a new quote for my description because my account isnt based around bears anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

lars708 said:


> You could call it that but I'm just kinda bored at my internship and idk what to do with my time



Yeah, I’m bored at my internship as well, which is why I still have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 21, 2019)

Okay


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> I need a new quote for my description because my account isnt based around bears anymore.



Yeah, I noticed that earlier.  Idk what you could replace it with though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2019)

Watch out! Shellzilla is in the house!


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

Watch out! AngelBunny is in the house!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2019)

I was going to be in the house, but this is getting way too crowded for me. You can find me in the front lawn instead.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2019)

I'll be in the backyard, I'm practicing for a sword duel to the death at midnight.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2019)

That sounds rather complicated considering everyone is at a different timezone. No one knows when midnight even is in this house.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2019)

True, true.

Well darn.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

Y'all should play Puyo Puyo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2019)

No thanks. They remind me of fruit gushers so I'll eat them instead.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

You're missing out


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Puyo Puyo sounds delicious.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

I want the red one.


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Puyo puyo is alright, though Puzzle League is more of my thing


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

Never played it in my life, so I don't know what I'm missing. Though I'm sure that it's not as fun a time as posting in this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry, but I think you’ve won long enough.  I’ll be confiscating this throne for now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

Can you not win please?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 23, 2019)

Can you meep please?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

Whoa whoa whoa, I'm gonna have to stop you there.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 23, 2019)

While you two are fighting, I'll go ahead and take this for myself.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

And then I’ll take it back from you again.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 23, 2019)

God sent me to claim victory, so I'm claiming it now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Well it looks like you just missed it.  See, the real win was over here.  **points to sign that says real win**

Anyway, I’ll be taking it now.  **grabs sign and runs**


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 23, 2019)

Poggers


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Froggers


----------



## Monkeido (Jun 23, 2019)

I read something about being in the house, but aren't we all in the basement?

...


I'll let myself out >,<


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Monkeh said:


> I read something about being in the house, but aren't we all in the basement?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




*Riley has left the game due to dying of laughing*


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 23, 2019)

Not anymore you aren't.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Say wha?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey everyone, let’s line up for a lottery and see who wins this thread. *Proceeds to buy hundreds of tickets*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

How about let’s not.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

How come you’ve made a post but I see that you’re not online? This calls for drastic measures...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> How come you’ve made a post but I see that you’re not online? This calls for drastic measures...



It’s because I’m a ghost.

OooOOOoooOOO....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> It’s because I’m a ghost.
> 
> OooOOOoooOOO....



You just did it again! I’m calling Luigi!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Better call the Ghostbusters and Mystery Incorporated as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Better call the Ghostbusters and Mystery Incorporated as well.



... I can’t believe you forgot Timmy Turner’s parents.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> ... I can’t believe you forgot Timmy Turner’s parents.



Oh, right.  Timmy Turner’s parents as well.

Now give me your soul.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh, right.  Timmy Turner’s parents as well.
> 
> Now give me your soul.



NEVER.... Lol how long will this last throughout the night (or day for that matter)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> NEVER.... Lol how long will this last throughout the night (or day for that matter)?



It will last forever.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> It will last forever.



Not when I cut you off and lock this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Not when I cut you off and lock this thread.



B-but Riley’s ghost cannot be stopped, for he has... err, ghostly powers!  OooOOOoooOOO...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> B-but Riley’s ghost cannot be stopped, for he has... err, ghostly powers!  OooOOOoooOOO...



Gosh dangit. And I was logged out when you came back to haunt this thread.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh, hi!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

*Kirby walks up*

Kirby: “Suptos!”


----------



## Hat' (Jun 24, 2019)

*eats kirby*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)

I will give everyone a biscuit, if I am allowed to win. =)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

Hat' said:


> *eats kirby*



Woah woah woah, I don’t know what you’re trying to do here, but that’s just not right...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi there again.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 24, 2019)

Im back I think


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 24, 2019)

No you aren't


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2019)

And you definitely won't after this post.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2019)

Howdy doody channel nine


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

back again and losing again


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Last comment. For now.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

now is now


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Uno reverse card. I’m now now. I’m last post now but post is now if they post now.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Had to like your comment just for the effort. You reversed my reverse card. Well played.

Edit: though now I’ve took last comment


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

time is a state of perennial inpermanence
but whatever


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

This time I’m taking the win


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

time lurches forward once again


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Am I being defeated? I think not. Who’s the last post now?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yours


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes mine


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

And now it’s neither of yours.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Alrighty


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

K then


----------



## Hat' (Jun 26, 2019)

Wooloo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

No more wooloos.  Saying the word wooloo, like meep, is now banned.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2019)

NEEEEEEEUUM!


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Imma hafta stahp u


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

*tank explodes for no reason*


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

No it’s me again


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

But it was me, Dio!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

You thought it was Dio, but it was me, a Joestar!  *evil grin*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

who is a joestar?


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

That there Joestar is no match for my monster!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

*kirby has entered the chat* you sure you can beat me though *joestar?*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

hmm what is it, grah grah?


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Joestar vs Starwarrior @ wrestlemania


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Let’s go


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

john cena


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Joestar left the chat I know he’s scared

- - - Post Merge - - -

haha very funny. john cena can’t lift a finger toward me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

THIS SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY.....

WATCH JOSEPH JOESTAR IN ALL HIS MIGHT TAKE ON A LITTLE PINK PUFFBALL NAMED KIRBY!!

BUT KIRBY’S GOT SOME TRICKS UP ITS SLEEVE.  KIRBY CAN STEAL POWERS BY EATING OPPONENTS!

YOU WON’T WANT TO MISS AN ACTION OF THIS SUPER MEGA AWESOME EXTREME AMAZING HYDRO FUSION V8 JUICE BATTLE!!

BUY YOUR TICKETS NOW!

Tickets cost $999,999,999.99 a piece and are non refundable.  The Last Person To Post Wins Thread is not responsible for any damages incurred to spectators who are viewing the match.  Have fun and sive drafely.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> THIS SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY.....
> 
> WATCH JOSEPH JOESTAR IN ALL HIS MIGHT TAKE ON A LITTLE PINK PUFFBALL NAMED KIRBY!!
> 
> ...



Wait will kirby get his stan?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

Will I?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Tickets cost $999,999,999.99 a piece and are non refundable.  The Last Person To Post Wins Thread is not responsible for any damages incurred to spectators who are viewing the match.  Have fun and sive drafely.



You heard him bois, pay up


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2019)

$query = mysqli_query($connection, "UPDATE threads SET status = closed WHERE id = ?");
&Query-> execute!
Echo "Matt wins";


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 27, 2019)

what is going on here


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Not much, just me winning.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 27, 2019)

No


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

^thought you were TOMFG at first lol


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

no im winning, nice try joestar


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

OH hello there


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

pthhhpth


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Okay, Nox.  I think you’ve been sitting there long enough.

*Throws Nox off of throne*


----------



## lars708 (Jun 28, 2019)

BAYOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey, what’s up, I’m still here.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 28, 2019)

You shouldn't, let's keep it real.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Boppa dee boo.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm the last loser to win!!!!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

What


----------



## trista (Jun 28, 2019)

I have returned, (oᆽo)♥


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

wb


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 28, 2019)

its ya boi, young metronome


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

The Pokemon move Metronome?


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

Metronome turned into self-destruct! gg  raeyoung


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

*gets blown up*


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

while I win


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

You mean *I* win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2019)

It's lights out and away I go!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Rick: “And awayyyy we go!”


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 29, 2019)

What


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Chicken butt


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

Chicken head


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

K then


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

No


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Metronome turned into self-destruct! gg  raeyoung



IT WASNT THE MOVE HAHA I WAS QUOTING A TIKTOK


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> IT WASNT THE MOVE HAHA I WAS QUOTING A TIKTOK


Tik...tok...*BOOM!* gg raeyoung


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Tik...tok...*BOOM!* gg raeyoung



well played, well played...


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 29, 2019)

who uses tik Tok anymore


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Okay, Yael, I think you’ve won long enough now.

*Throws Yael off throne*


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 30, 2019)

Not anymore


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

boop


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2019)

The monkey chain!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

Time for me to win here.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Now it’s time for us all to lose!


----------



## Hat' (Jun 30, 2019)

*Casually meeping away*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2019)

*Drives in the thread who was flattened by a thwomp*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Jimmy Johns.  Freaky fast delivery~


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Jimmy Johns.  Freaky fast delivery~



Oh really? Then why do I not have any locations in my city, huh? Explain that!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh really? Then why do I not have any locations in my city, huh? Explain that!



It’s so fast you don’t even need a location in your city.  Faster than Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> It’s so fast you don’t even need a location in your city.  Faster than Sonic the Hedgehog.



but i though dr eggman is faster


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> but i though dr eggman is faster



Dr. Eggman is a fat, lazy scientist who uses inventions to get around.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 1, 2019)

that’s enough Riley. im sending you to mars so you can’t post last anymore


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 1, 2019)

double post

eh

easy win


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice try... but I’m back!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 1, 2019)

Nope you're not


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2019)

And now I am again!


----------



## Hat' (Jul 2, 2019)

I win and that's that on that


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m back to seal the deal.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 3, 2019)

No


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm going to declare that I win this thread!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 3, 2019)

Or so you thought


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 4, 2019)

reeeeeeeeeeeeEOW


----------



## Hat' (Jul 4, 2019)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEP


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

That’s a no no word


----------



## Shayden (Jul 4, 2019)

oh?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 4, 2019)

I dunno guys, this seems like it'll go on forever.


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

?>
<?php echo "Matt wins the game"; ?>
<?php exit; ?>


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

You are incorrect


----------



## Shayden (Jul 4, 2019)

how to close someone elses thread


----------



## Hat' (Jul 4, 2019)

periodt


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

oh no no no


----------



## ShadowDire (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey Hey Hey.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

Pepe meep


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2019)

ShadowDire said:


> Hey Hey Hey.



Hello, Jolly. I don't see you post here very often.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

last

post


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

post

last


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

me

win


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

me

ep
you set me up for that


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Hoo hoo


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

shoo fly shoo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Hammmmmmmmm


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

Steamed hams


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Steamed potatoes


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

but I thought we were having steamed clams?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

I thought we were having steamed Hans though


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

I thought we were having steamed yams?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Omg yes,

YAMSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 4, 2019)

i want peaches


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

but I thought we were having steamed shazams?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

SHAZAM!

Steamed style


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

but I thought we were having steamed jam?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Now that’s just nasty.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

but I thought was were having steamed plans?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 4, 2019)

why are we talking about food


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2019)

I too enjoy partaking in the activity called food.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

but I thought we were having steamed hands?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh boy... steamed hands... Nox... where did you get those?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 4, 2019)

from a sauna?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2019)

Don't question it, just enjoy it.


----------



## matt (Jul 5, 2019)

I recon Maplesilver was the winner before the website went down


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2019)

If it's so steamy in here, then where's my ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2019)

matt said:


> I recon Maplesilver was the winner before the website went down



Well now that it’s back up the winner has yet to be decided.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2019)

Website did not end though therefore we shall continue and I, Nox, will reign supreme!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 5, 2019)

I highly doubt that Nox, but thanks for playing!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 5, 2019)

hippity hoppity i will reply constantly


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2019)

*steals Kirby’s cake and runs away*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 6, 2019)

i wan cake


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i wan cake



Here you go!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 6, 2019)

oh my thank you!
*nom nom nom*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

ArrrrrrrrrRRRR!  Give me that there cake, matey!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2019)

I noticed you've been a couch potato on that throne for 12 hours now. Go and get some exercise! I'll just uh, look after your throne thank you very much.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2019)

congrats for a 1 day record! try beat my 2 day record


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

BET


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

YEET


----------



## moorgxn (Jul 8, 2019)

the win is only temporary, my friend.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

And so is yours


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

You had a short run my friend


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

eNeMy SpOtEd

360 no scope!


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Ono... it’s my number one archnemesis,

Spongebob!


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm belltree doesn't accept emojies


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 8, 2019)

The person underneath is dumb. I won!


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

The person below is dumber than me!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 8, 2019)

the person above me accused me of being dumber than him.


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe we are all dumb


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 8, 2019)

happy 8th of july.


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

The boiler is making funny noises...if I'm not here tomorrow you know why


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 8, 2019)

ok


----------



## a pomeranian (Jul 8, 2019)

raise your hand if you


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry? You didn't finish the sentence.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2019)

A true pomeranian doesn't need to finish it's sentences!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 8, 2019)

what if i told you that i am a user on this site.


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

No kidding?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

What if I told you that I will be the winner of this thread?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2019)

Then I would call you a liar, because I'm the winner!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Darn, there goes my nearly six hour reign.  Oh well, better luck next time to me.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 9, 2019)

Win win situation


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 9, 2019)

bark bark


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

i win


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

no me


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

no . ME


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

nu meee


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

i refuse to loose


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

same here^^


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

listen here buddy ,,


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

nu u :>


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

I SWEAR


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

nu swearing is illegal


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

I’ll just stop by and pick up this throne for my apartment... thank you


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

nu me


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Okay, Wildtown.  I think you’ve been there long enough.

*Throws off of throne*


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2019)

Throh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Sawk


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sorry, but you've been given a 1 day ban for being the last person to post for at least 12 hours.


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2019)

What’s going on here?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 11, 2019)

Whoa!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ahem...

I have posted. The end.


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2019)

^followed up with MY post!


----------



## Hat' (Jul 11, 2019)

YOU CAN ALL MEEP OFF THANK YOU


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2019)

So I came back to this thread after a long time and surprisingly I still see the word m*ep. I regret everything.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> So I came back to this thread after a long time and surprisingly I still see the word m*ep. I regret everything.



I agree. So much pain!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

Alright, Shellzilla.  That’s enough time that has passed.  Give me my throne


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2019)

*My throne


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> *My throne




NO, POKECLASHER.  WHAT HAVE U DONE MEH FRIEND

NO, OH NO, NOOOOOOO, OH NO


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2019)

Sorry not sorry. Period.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Not sorry as well.


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2019)

sudo iptables --block ALL except WHERE user=" matt" ; else [301]=> Belltreeforums.com/mattwins.html


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

ERROR 404 = Matt loses


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2019)

Oi


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 12, 2019)

Aye


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

ay


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

ou


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 12, 2019)

Guess who's back
Back again
Shady's back
Tell a friend


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

no me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello, is this the right place to be where I wait for something good?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 13, 2019)

it's my 1000th post 

anyways i win


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 13, 2019)

Actually now I win


----------



## Maiana (Jul 14, 2019)

nah me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 14, 2019)

Alright so I have something really important to say that everyone needs to hear

watch JoJo's Bizarre Adventure

that is all


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2019)

Pffft, what a bunch of amateurs. Everyone knows that I WILL win.


----------



## seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

yayyy i win


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm here, it's me.  I'm ready to,

CRASH.  THIS.  PAR.  TY.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

...


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

its been a while


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

Mah hah!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2019)

HOO HOO… HOO ARE YOU?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

not a chance


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2019)

Yuno: "You can't be serious."


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

........this is a post


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

^Yes it is.


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

John Cena!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 15, 2019)

l ll
ll l_


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2019)

and adieu to you as vell!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hehehe. No one will know what'll hit them.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 16, 2019)

I win


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2019)

No me


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 16, 2019)

hahahaha


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2019)

Bop it!  Pull it!  Twist it!

Win it!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 16, 2019)

But I got the star. and the WIN.


----------



## matt (Jul 16, 2019)

<script>
Window.location.href="/mattwins.html";
</Script>


----------



## DragoDrago (Jul 16, 2019)

Dragostea din tei
Maya hee maya ha maya ha maya ha ha
Best song I win


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 16, 2019)

hihihi


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2019)

You need to calm down. You're being too loud.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 16, 2019)

i'm back


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

Woah woah woah!  We can't have you winning!  That wouldn't be any good...


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2019)

Idk what to say but I'll just win


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 17, 2019)

not todayyy


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

yes today!!1!

guess what? this thread is legen.. wait for it
dary! it's legendary!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2019)

happy together


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 17, 2019)

niw I


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2019)

It’s been about half an hour, you’ve had enough time. Time for my win.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2019)

Ok my turn


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

I am Nox. Here me meep!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2019)

No


----------



## gobby (Jul 17, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2019)

Yoink


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 17, 2019)

swiggity swooty


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

Swiggity Swaggy want's in the baggy?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 17, 2019)

hippity hoppity


----------



## seeds (Jul 17, 2019)

hi


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 17, 2019)

Poyo! Hiii! Yah!


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

...and so the page turned, and the Yoshi's grew happier.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 17, 2019)

And then suddenly, baby bowser appears and turned most of the yoshis into yarn.


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

...and then Nox wins. The end.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2019)

And here I am, waving at the crowd while sitting on a throne taped to a limousine.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

And far in the distance, you can even see, a Riley.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 17, 2019)

And then a skeleton popped out of nowhere!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 18, 2019)

One thing for sure, that skeleton is NOT me. It's you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

It’s time for the skeleton boogie dance!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

OblIgAtorY dAilY wiN poSt


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 18, 2019)

the final post.


----------



## lord (Jul 18, 2019)

Not on my watch.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

Try me


----------



## glover (Jul 18, 2019)

OOF


----------



## StressedJess (Jul 18, 2019)

Here


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Here



The Jessi has returned!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 18, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> One thing for sure, that skeleton is NOT me. It's you.



Excuse you, I am a proud skeleton, thank you very much


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

Omg I wanna be a skeleton too


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Omg I wanna be a skeleton too





Spoiler: as you wish ;)


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 18, 2019)

but then a piranha plant ate the skeletons.


----------



## seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> Spoiler: as you wish ;)



I hate you so much


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

<virtual host *80>
[301] /Lastpersontopostwins.php /mattwins.php [301][f]


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 18, 2019)

<virtual host *80>
[301] /Lastpersontopostwins.php /DubiousDelphinewins.php [301][f]


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2019)

What's all of this weird coding stuff?!?! Might as well reboot my computer to reset it.


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

be boo boo bop beep beep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 19, 2019)

Y'know, there's a certain m-word that rhymes with the last two words you said there, but I'm not going to say it because I have common decency.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Y'know, there's a certain m-word that rhymes with the last two words you said there, but I'm not going to say it because I have common decency.



Meep!  Meeeeeppppppp!!!


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Y'know, there's a certain m-word that rhymes with the last two words you said there, but I'm not going to say it because I have common decency.


Mareep!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 19, 2019)

Nox said:


> Mareep!



Good Nox



xRileyx said:


> Meep!  Meeeeeppppppp!!!



Bad Riley, you go to your room right this second mister


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 20, 2019)

Riley should be grounded for at least 4 days >: (


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm baaaaack


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Bad Riley, you go to your room right this second mister



But I?m already in my room.  



Pokeclasher said:


> Riley should be grounded for at least 4 days >: (



No, you can be grounded for a week.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 20, 2019)

A wild StarParty8 appeared!

~Fight~
~Items~
~Pokemon~
~Run~


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2019)

In that case, go, ultra ball!  *throws ultra ball at StarParty8*


----------



## Dim (Jul 20, 2019)

....................meep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2019)

*Summons a blue shell*


----------



## Dim (Jul 20, 2019)

*counters blue shell with orange shell*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

*counters orange and blue shells with the ultimate shell*

I win.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2019)

Yawn


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Ring

Bo ring

Boring!


----------



## Hat' (Jul 21, 2019)

Meep?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Noooooooooo!!!!  My nearly 12 hour reign.


----------



## gobby (Jul 22, 2019)

my turn


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

No, get off that throne.  It’s mine.


----------



## gobby (Jul 22, 2019)

begone thot


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Hat' (Jul 22, 2019)

No UwU allowed in here! Guards! Take them out!


----------



## gobby (Jul 22, 2019)

only ironic uwus allowed


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2019)

You just wait. Us UwUs will dominate the world soon..


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

Alright, alright Pokeclasher, we believe you.

Just let me have the win and the world is yours.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 22, 2019)

unless another contender- the *true magical donkey* takes the victory away!!1!1!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2019)

I hope you enjoyed your 7 minutes.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I hope you enjoyed your 7 minutes.



hahahahahaha


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

I heard I will win!


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 23, 2019)

*I WIN*


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

you all lost the game


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2019)

Bruh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2019)

Dude.. said:


> you all lost the game



Including you.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2019)

And you


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2019)

I was confused for a moment until I realized you were talking about yourself.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)

You're no better.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2019)

And I oop-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 23, 2019)

*throws a table at pokeclasher*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)

*throws two tables at DubiousDelphine*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 23, 2019)

*throws three tables at NoUsernameHere*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2019)

That’s enough, DubiousDelphine.

*Knocks off throne with a pokemari ball from Pokemon Conquest*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 24, 2019)

*Throws 4 tables at DubiousDelphine and a table at Riley for good measure*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 24, 2019)

*throws a table at riley*


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> *throws a table at riley*



Why is everyone throwing tables at me


----------



## ElectroCat (Jul 25, 2019)

Po$t3d @ m3$$@g3


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Alright, that’s nice


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 25, 2019)

i'm typing with wet nails


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 25, 2019)

Kay


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 25, 2019)

so how is it writing with wet nails


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2019)

Moist


----------



## Hat' (Jul 26, 2019)

Wooloo has been forgotten


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> so how is it writing with wet nails



huh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 26, 2019)

did i type that wrong?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2019)

This thread makes no sense


----------



## ElectroCat (Jul 26, 2019)

It makes no sense that I am winning!!!11!!!!!


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Well perhaps I am!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Das cool and all, but eh... you ain’t winning now


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

Toodles


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh hello!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

Hiya


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2019)

Its Friday so im just gonna leave this gem here :3


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

.......................


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 26, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> This thread makes no sense



Every time we post we fall further and further into madness.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

The only thing that will save us.... is the thread being locked is me winning.  So let me win.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry but not actually sorry


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2019)

Okay then


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 27, 2019)

I would like to win, please!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

I believe I deserve the last post


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2019)

I shall win. You shall lose.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

Screw all of you, I am legally entitled to that last post


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

I don't think so


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

What happens next?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Screw all of you, I am legally entitled to that last post



Sorry there sir, but I’m going to need to see your official legal documents for this.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

hahahahaha


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2019)

Hoohoohoohoohoo


----------



## Candyland791 (Jul 27, 2019)

Well, looks like I am the last to post (for the next 10 minutes...)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Sorry there sir, but I?m going to need to see your official legal documents for this.



Deez nuts

got em xd


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

Winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Deez nuts
> 
> got em xd



Yeah, sorry.  I’m going to have to confiscate those documents.

Anyway, I win now.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have won permanently.

inb4 someone else posts


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2019)

Where all my gamers at?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

Ta da!






Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Where all my gamers at?



gamer headset: on
knuckles: cracked
soviet union: reunited
yep...it's gamer time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2019)

Bwoah... Where's my ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

Some posts are questionable


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Mow mow your lawnmower,

Gently down the lawn.

and then let me win when you’re done.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

But I am too lazy right now to do my lawn T-T


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Time for me to win again!


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

i think not.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

I hope you enjoyed your one minute of fame.


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

jokes on you, i am now the winner


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Or so you thought


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

or so YOU thought


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Haha, good one.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

no me


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

to you too


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

Im melting. Its so hawt


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

Same


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2019)

Same too


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

it’s actually pretty cool today, thank god


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

I will take a win please


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi, yes.  I?ll have two #9s, a #9 large, a #6 with extra dip, a #7, two #45s, one with cheese, one with CHEESE.

And a large win from this thread.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

"Sorry Riley but we are out of wins! Pokeclasher bought them all."


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

....


----------



## dedenne (Jul 28, 2019)

seriously, how much time do u guys have?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> seriously, how much time do u guys have?



Usually not much, but today’s my day off so I don’t have anything I have to do immediately.  I had a bunch of classwork and internship stuff I had to do last week, so I need a break


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> seriously, how much time do u guys have?



Nobody knows how much time a person has until they die... *fades away*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm still on break away from uni for another month, and I don't have a job, so for now I'm just living the NEET life

It's fun except for the fact that I feel like I'm contributing nothing to society sometimes and that sucks


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> seriously, how much time do u guys have?



a lot

fyi i am now winning


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 28, 2019)

peichi said:


> a lot
> 
> fyi i am now winning



no you are not


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 28, 2019)

Wat


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> Wat



Since you can't read, it means I am now winning.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m back from a hiatu- oh look I’m winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I’m back from a hiatu- oh look I’m winning



What are you doing with that dog in your avatar?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2019)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I’m back from a hiatu- oh look I’m winning



oi welcome back


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

Does Pikachu stop crying, if I let you win?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh hey, what'd I mi- oh I'm not winning anymore? Let's fix that


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

I hope you enjoyed your one minute of fame.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

You didn't even get a minute, shame


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

Who cares what I get?  I’m just here to snipe winner wannabes


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh well then tough ****


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

While you’re at it by the way, I just won for nine minutes that time.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

I thought you said you didn't care what you got 

[insert thinking emoji]


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

I don’t, but nobody wants to let a sniper win for a long time.  That’s just no fun.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah well unlike most of you here, I have a life, shocking I know


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 29, 2019)

Oo... tough blow. Maybe I should win! At least... for now.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi im just passing by


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

.. 

_(Sorry, too lazy to make it perfect)_​


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 29, 2019)

Hanging around, as usual


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> ..
> 
> _(Sorry, too lazy to make it perfect)_​



MIPHA I LOVE IT SO MUCH. MY FAVOURITE POST EVER.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 29, 2019)

uwu best post so far


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2019)

Dubious, eh? How about I turn you into PositiveDelphine? The only price you have to pay is to let me win!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 29, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Dubious, eh? How about I turn you into PositiveDelphine? The only price you have to pay is to let me win!



nah im fine


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> MIPHA I LOVE IT SO MUCH. MY FAVOURITE POST EVER.



YEEEEEH


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Don?t tell me you guys are going to let me win now.  That would be *pit*iful.  *chuckles*


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2019)

i shalleth win


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2019)

Kurb said:


> i shalleth win



"Are you sure about that?"


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

It is I, Dark Pit!

Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na, Batman!

Oh wait... wrong theme song...


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pokemon trainer Star wants to fight!
Go! Chikorita!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

My Kyogre is beating you easy :3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 30, 2019)

no i am not


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Wat


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 30, 2019)

...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Let me win, goddamnit!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 30, 2019)

Not if I have anything to say about it!! 

(Sorry Princess, I love your consoles)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Come on, you chunky chicken nuggets!

Flap your arms like a soaring eagle!

I said an eagle, not a chickennnn!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 30, 2019)

Ok that didn’t make sense, but I’ll pretend like it did.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

It’s a reference.... lol

Anyway, I’ll just take the win while you’re confused.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice try


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Got me there, copper.  I have nowhere to run!

Team, it’s time for a desperation move!

*starts dancing*


----------



## gobby (Jul 30, 2019)

_Oh god he's just dancing... MENACINGLY_


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 30, 2019)

We can't Panic at the Disco now! Not with _him dancing like that..._


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2019)

DID SOMEONE SAY DANCE? *Brings out just dance 2019*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Come on, you chunky chicken nuggets!
> 
> Flap your arms like a soaring eagle!
> 
> I said an eagle, not a chickennnn!



But chicken nuggets are OP lmao


----------



## gobby (Jul 30, 2019)

did someone say nuggets


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

*Pit and Palutena join in the dancing*


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 30, 2019)

*Viridi starts dancing, too. Pit wonders why they're even dancing to begin with.*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

*The rest of the armies including Phosphora, Medusa, Hades, Thanatos, and everyone join in the dancing as well, making a huge army of dancing gods and soldiers*


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2019)

Meep o<o


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2019)

*Lifts up his shades*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 30, 2019)

Ok this went from 0-100 really quick. Now that most people are off, I will take the win! Hope none of you mind.


----------



## gobby (Jul 30, 2019)

I think not, mr mayor


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

I believe this is final. I, Jessy from Azran, am the winner of this thread FOREVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

No, you are not. 
​


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Are you currently studying a Bachelor's degree at uni?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 31, 2019)

OBJECTION! you haven't won because I HAVE!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

Hoi


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

temmie


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Hoy oh, looks like I'm winning!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

aeuoiety


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2019)

TACOS


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

HOLO TACO


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

I HAVE A HOLO TACO WOOHOOO


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

A taco sounds good right now

Not a holo taco though, that sounds gross


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

Still recovering from the taco bell debauchery that ensued yesterday, _NO TACOS_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

gobby said:


> Still recovering from the taco bell debauchery that ensued yesterday, _NO TACOS_



I'm so sorry


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm so sorry



posting from my toilet prison


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

Too much information, AHH


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

gaaagh


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

Nyaaaa?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

Silly?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

Greetings peasants


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

dont mind me just celebrating an event that is coming soon


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

*hits gong*

I win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> *hits gong*
> 
> I win.



you should celebrate Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Day with me too!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> you should celebrate Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Day with me too!



That sounds like a fun time.  And then afterwards, I can win this game.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

i hope so


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> win



did someone say win?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

Pika pika? where is Pokeclasher


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

gobby said:


> did someone say win?



I did say win.  Also synonymous with victory.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

where is pokeclasher


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

Clashing those pokes I presume.

Now... for that win...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Clashing those pokes I presume.
> 
> Now... for that win...



Thanks for that win, i guess.....


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

you mean _this_ win?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

gobby said:


> you mean _this_ win?



oh i thought you emphasized on the "this".


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

I _did_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

*Snipes with black arrow*


----------



## gobby (Aug 1, 2019)

_cough_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey, no coughing here.  You’ll interrupt my win.


----------



## gobby (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey no interrupting my cough


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Well I see we’re both going for a spooky vibe and don’t want to interrupt each other.

How about we split the win?


----------



## gobby (Aug 1, 2019)

_Sure_


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

No one can accept I'm the real winner here lol


----------



## Hat' (Aug 1, 2019)

No one can outmeep me


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2019)

:-----------------------)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Wait, so if I’m a dark angel, does that mean I don’t need to eat?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

You are a kind and lovely angel, you do need to eat


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2019)

I just took care of over 20 babycats, I deserve the win!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

I've taken care of two baby kittens, two puppies, eight goldfish, sixteen chickens, three geese, four ducks and three horses all at the same time. I deserve the win.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

i deserve the win because I AM 60 CATS MUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

You're a crazy cat lover, sir


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

I wonder what we get if we win... maybe TBT?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2019)

We get TBT along with some Minecraft diamonds


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh nice! I hope the Minecraft diamond are transferable lol.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

MY DIAMOND SWORD SWORD


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

YOU CAN NOT AFFORD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

even if you could

i have a patent


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2019)

No one else can make a sword exactly in this mannor, Mannor


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey gamers


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

What’s up fellow gamer?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 1, 2019)

Not much fellow gamer, I hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2019)

good game gamers


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

@*NoUsernameHere * Hope you are having a good day too! GG to you too, @*Nox *


----------



## gobby (Aug 1, 2019)

Go home gamer gurls


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

Heh, not without a warrant, spooky guy.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

I have over five jobs, I win!


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

and you've been fired from them


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> and you've been fired from them



Nox, do you even get paid for a job?


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

yes?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

Okay, just checking for the comp


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

???


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 2, 2019)

I want to sleep but I also cant sleep so im kinda losing my mind


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

^same


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

Still in the lead?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

Flarp flarp, flarp like a fish


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, that's just random...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

I’ll just take that victory from you while I’m flarping


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm taking that victory by flarping


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

noot noot


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

My name is a King Dedede,

I’m going to noot noot noot dat dere Kirby!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

My name is a Queen Dedede,

I’m going to noot noot noot dat dere Luigi!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

I noot you all.

I win.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

impossible


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 2, 2019)

What?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey, I have 4 names, plus 3 junior names! My first name is named after a relative, one half of my middle name is after my great-grandma and the other half is named after my other great-grandma


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 2, 2019)

Named after 5 beat that


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

i dont even have a name


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

gobby said:


> i dont even have a name



Yes you do, your name is Goobers.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2019)

gobby said:


> i dont even have a name



Neither do I


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

im gonna take a nap _no one post anything_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

This is a post.

...

Whoops


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 2, 2019)

-yawns-


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

These are the quality posts I've been missing.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 2, 2019)

What do you call a blue toad?
*Bload* 
ok I can leave now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

screech i win now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2019)

Sorry, but I'm going to have to kick you to the *kurbs.*


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

In a nut*shell*, I'm gonna win


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

get gobbed


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2019)

Heh heh heh.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

What does gobbed mean? I only know it as old English for mouth.


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

kek


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

spit


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

AYAYAYAYAYA!

KEEP ON LOSING

KEEP

KEEP ON LOSING


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

quiet you


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

OBJECTION! Shush yourself.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

HOLD IT!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

There is a contradiction here...


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi sisters


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

yo sis i won


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 3, 2019)

Sis please, *I* won


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey wassup you guys yes


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

You guys can't admit I'm the real winner here!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 3, 2019)

Ex dee no youre not


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

no i win and no one will change it


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

Wait, you said ex dee, so that means you're the ex champion! I'm still reigning haha!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeez guys, just let me win already


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

No thank you.


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

win?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 3, 2019)

Nani?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 3, 2019)

Nani sore?


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

you wot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

where is finn?
is he in the kitchen?

does he have a pumpkin
rima tima tin tin

dooba dooba dumplin
poopy doopy pie tin

monkey watermelon

whoever gets the ref gets 1 bell


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 3, 2019)

MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -



gobby said:


> im gonna take a nap _no one post anything_



Yeah, good luck with that


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Who knew Titanic star Kate Winslet was a singer too?







- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, I get points for that


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 4, 2019)

No you don't


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

Goodnight, I'll be dreaming of my epic win


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

gobby said:


> Goodnight, I'll be dreaming of my epic win



Good luck with that


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning children of the earth!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

where i come from, it's 10:02 pm


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning to me.

And goodnight to everyone else as I take my win.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 4, 2019)

Lol hi ya'll! Im only gonna br on for a bit so if you want anything from my shop let me know!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

xRileyx Oh my f ing god, you just won for exactly 2 f ing hours! How did ya do that ?!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Do you regret winning for 2 hours? Admit it, please?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Do you regret winning for 2 hours? Admit it, please?



No, I don’t lmao


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Why did you go noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo then?

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> Bump



Dude, there is no purpose in saying "bump" to a popular thread like this, it's a competition, really that was just weird.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Why did you go noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo then?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Because I want to win like everyone else.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2019)

Nah, just me


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Because I want to win like everyone else.



Lol. Yeah, I guess we all wanna win. What's the prize? TBT?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Lol. Yeah, I guess we all wanna win. What's the prize? TBT?





Pokeclasher said:


> We get TBT along with some Minecraft diamonds



Bragging rights.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Bragging rights.



Fair enough.


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

I am here


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

gobby said:


> I am here



Good for you!


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2019)

Can I spam multiple objects so you guys won't get a chance to post?


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

you can try


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

OKAY GUYS... LYRICS BATTLE AND THE SONG IS... ALL STARS

SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE WORLD WAS GONNA ROLL ME

(sry)


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

You ain't the sharpest tool in the shed.


I actually listened to this song a few minutes ago.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Beep bop, this is not hip hop

Now give me the win


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

*SHE WAS LOOKIN KINDA DUMB*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

That’s enough of you, Goobers.  No Ninja’ing


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

baby you ninja'd me tho


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

When


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

just now

- - - Post Merge - - -

_i saw you do it_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

O okay


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

Mmhm


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah.... woo

EDIT: I must win


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

dont you have some math to go do


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Changing the subject:


Today was gonna be the day but they're gonna throw it back to you
By now you should've somehow realised what you gotta do.
I don't believe that anybody feels the way I do about you now.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

gobby said:


> dont you have some math to go do



Nope, not today.   Don’t you have to be restocking on Neopets though?  I don’t think anyone can do that job except for you.


----------



## gobby (Aug 4, 2019)

whatever happened to predictability tHe MiLK MaN THe _PapERbOY *THE EVENING TV*_

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Nope, not today.   Don’t you have to be restocking on Neopets though?  I don’t think anyone can do that job except for you.



oh **** you right


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

I said maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

You're gonna be the one that saves meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


And after allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


You're my wonderwallllllllllllllllll


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

Wait... Thats not the lyrics to all star-


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Wait... Thats not the lyrics to all star-



 If you scroll up, I said I'm changing the subject, okay? Is that alright with you?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2019)

the eggs are down

i know how to play poker


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

I seriously dgaf about shrek songs that aren't even _original_.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

And I oop-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2019)

EVERYWHERE YOU LOOK PEOLLE ARE HOOKED ON TO THINGS

(whoever gets the ref gets 1 bell)


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

I love some things, but sometimes everyone, including my parents, say I should do something _else_ because I'm not what's considered "normal". Don't get me wrong, I'm not on illegal drugs, it's nothing to do with loving ACNL, it's what I'm lacking in love. I mean, I want a relationship but *not that deep*


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

help me rhonda


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

Am really bored 2day


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

^o^


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

owo


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Am really bored 2day



Get off your bum, and do something about it! Do something productive!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

i am doctor.... man... here to do.. doctoring things...


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

(^_-)


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

Kurb said:


> i am doctor.... man... here to do.. doctoring things...



I wish I could get second opinions on my bs GP who won't check to see if I have appendicitis or other things that need treatment. Like c'mon, I'm not making it up!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Tomatoes

Potatoes

Sssssss

You know what, nevermind.  Just let me win.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

i made a joke and jessy took it the wrong way


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

xRileyx even though we are awesome online friends, sorry, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Kurb was winning anyway.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

LOL true


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

and i shall continue winning


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

good luck with that kurbs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

thanks i don't need it


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 5, 2019)

a bit pompous now, huh?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

indeed


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

You two seem to be dominating this thread the past few days lmao


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 5, 2019)

I agree. It's gotten out of hand.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

Ikr. Also I would like a win :---)


----------



## Dim (Aug 5, 2019)

A million dollars BUT you have to lose this thread and never post here again.


----------



## gobby (Aug 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> A million dollars BUT you have to lose this thread and never post here again.



_id rather die_


----------



## seeds (Aug 5, 2019)

what did i win


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Nothing really


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm really sorry for dominating this thread. I didn't mean this was getting out of hand. It's sort of a competition, but it's a friendly sarcastic way? I am not posting to get my post count up. I just want to play a game. I don't intend to annoy, offend or hurt another forum user. It's way not cool. Cyberbullying is weak af


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I'm really sorry for dominating this thread. I didn't mean this was getting out of hand. It's sort of a competition, but it's a friendly sarcastic way? I am not posting to get my post count up. I just want to play a game. I don't intend to annoy, offend or hurt another forum user. It's way not cool. Cyberbullying is weak af



Lol its all fine! This thread is just about having fun and **** posting so no need to feel bad about it. Its not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

I LOVE **** POSTING


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Lol its all fine! This thread is just about having fun and **** posting so no need to feel bad about it. Its not meant to be taken seriously.




That's great to hear!



xSuperMario64x said:


> I LOVE **** POSTING



Haha, i guess i do too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

kidssa laffin
in mah klasses
i was dreemin
4 da mases

*WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE*


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 6, 2019)

OK so this is the last post and now I win, bye.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

NYO!
I WIN


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

who do you think you are


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

stay true to your school


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm gonna close this thread using telepathy on the OP.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

but i posted


----------



## Beanz (Aug 6, 2019)

Eat ARBYS not KFC, kids. ARBYS WE GOT THE MEATS.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Kurb said:


> stay true to your school



i quit school years ago. i'm at uni so technically, i'm staying true to my uni


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

I dont like my school because the science teachers are mean.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

wouldn't it be nice if we were older


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> I dont like my school because the science teachers are mean.



If they're mean with words, at least it's better than what I've been through



Kurb said:


> wouldn't it be nice if we were older



I always can't wait until my birthday. I always count the months, days and hours to my birthday. When September is finished, I count the minutes and seconds lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

Yo yo, I got a yo-yo... woah woah... I got a yo-yo...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

Yo-yos are so cool man! I love it jumping up and down.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

And I love winning too.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

\/\/hy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

To quote Shooter McGavin from Happy Gilmore...

"I was too busy WINNING!"


----------



## Hat' (Aug 6, 2019)

HMm... Hmmeep


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

hi im winnning


----------



## Beanz (Aug 6, 2019)

nO i aM gO aWey I wOn


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

poff


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok rhino, this has gone TO FAR. You have taken over this thread. Please cease and desist.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

omg lol


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

creeper.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 6, 2019)

your creepier, you creep man


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

CREEPER?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

*A W W M A N*


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

Prepare to dahhh!


----------



## seeds (Aug 6, 2019)

hurr hurr


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

creeper?


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

Keeper?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

MINESWEEPER


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

The grim reaper?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Jeepers creepers


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

Meepers! (Ha! You set you guys up for that!)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

uh what is that supposed to mean


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

it means meepers


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Eepers jeepers u got meepers!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

heebie jeebies


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

oh jeebus


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

Zoinks


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok ima make a game called meepers! I making thread so joinnn


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

eech


----------



## gobby (Aug 6, 2019)

noot noot


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

And now you get the boot boot


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

mlep mlep


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Eeeejfhduddjdbsjdndn


----------



## seeds (Aug 6, 2019)

yayyyyyy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

seeds said:


> yayyyyyy



no you get the nay


----------



## seeds (Aug 6, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> no you get the nay



neigh ?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

seeds said:


> neigh ?



yes 

Eevee eevee eevee eevee vee vee vee


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

reported for trying to boot me


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Pika?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm cold


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi cold


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

we're all cold


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2019)

it's raining right now


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

thats great


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

yay


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

w.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

hh


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

Morning, losers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

yarf the scarf


----------



## Sylvia (Aug 7, 2019)

I win.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Once upon a time.. I win. The end. Fin.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

that moment when u catch a spider crab in a tour


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

woof


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

*finger dislocation*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 7, 2019)

My wife left me...

Just kidding, I don't have a wife.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)

And now I will take the win from you as well.


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

hey thats _my_ win


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

COUNTWY WOADS uwu TAKE ME HOME uwu TO THE PWACE uwu I BEWONG uwu WEAST VIRGINA uwu MOUNTAIN MAMA uwu TAKE ME HOME uwu COUNTWY WOADS uwu


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 7, 2019)

Those uwu’s smacked me in the face more than once.


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

how do i delete someone elses post


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2019)

Meet the UwU family!

UwU UwU uwu uwu uwu uwu uwu uwu


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Ngl I lost some brain cells while writing my last post jskjhks


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

eevee eevee vee vee vee vee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

ret


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

zzzzzz


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 7, 2019)

Defhfjjgigvygfghfhgfhgfhgvghv


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

SherlockLina said:


> Defhfjjgigvygfghfhgfhgfhgvghv



i like it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

hnjkkihjsaeh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

Kurb said:


> hnjkkihjsaeh



i hate it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

i have a set of skills
skills that make me a nightmare for people like you


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

ok then... have fun with them then


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 7, 2019)

Dude what?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

ooo a 1 hour high score nice


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2019)

I had it for over a day once.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

i had 2 days before


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2019)

I did it by threatening to post in Comic Sans, so I think that wins by default. 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?319282-last-person-to-post-wins/page1090


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

okay beat 2 days


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't have to.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 8, 2019)

yes you do nice try
are you seriously trying to trick me by using comic sans


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2019)

No I just enjoy using the best invention that ever came out of Microsoft.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

Goomba goomba,

Everyone do the goomba dance!


----------



## gobby (Aug 8, 2019)

_I am here_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

This thread: *e x i s t s*

Everyone:


----------



## gobby (Aug 8, 2019)

I can't believe you used me like this _my good friend riley_


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> This thread: *e x i s t s*
> 
> Everyone:



Haha omg, this is like, my favourite movie ever! Even my father loves it! It's his favourite movie, tying with Shawshank Redemption or whatever it's called.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 8, 2019)

This is the taste...of a liar! Giorno Giovanna!


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 8, 2019)

No its mine


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 9, 2019)

i want chocolate


----------



## Dude.. (Aug 9, 2019)

hey, that's my horse


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 9, 2019)

Boo.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

yarf finally got a siggy yarf


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

@*NoUsernameHere*

What the _hell_ did you do to your profile pic?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!



You got a lot of time on your hands to do that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> Boo.



Aaaaaaahhhhh! I'm f***ing scared!


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> You got a lot of time on your hands to do that!


It took no more than a minute.......


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Alternate ending to the song you posted @Jessy_Azran:

It’s raining,
It’s pouring,
The old man is snoring,
Bumped his head,
Hit his head,
Now he’s dead,
The end.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Alternate ending to the song you posted @Jessy_Azran:
> 
> It’s raining,
> It’s pouring,
> ...



Good grief! I'm sure if a pre-schooler sung that song to their parents, the teachers would have their guts for garters.


----------



## ElectroCat (Aug 9, 2019)

Im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

I am still laughing at my response to @im_the_rhino's post saying boo.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 9, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> @*NoUsernameHere*
> 
> What the _hell_ did you do to your profile pic?!


Not to worry, he's just mad that someone stole his mask that has a mind of it's own and wants to end the world, no biggie


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

I HAD THE TIME OF MY LIIIIFE AND I HAVE NEVER FELT THIS WAY BEFORE AND I SWEAR THIS IS TRUEEE AND IM HOLDING ON TO YOUUU
(Sorry but this iconic song came on my spotify right now so dont judge me-)


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Not to worry, he's just mad that someone stole his mask that has a mind of it's own and wants to end the world, no biggie



Ugh I had that happen last week. Seems like kids have no respect for other people's property these days.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I HAD THE TIME OF MY LIIIIFE AND I HAVE NEVER FELT THIS WAY BEFORE AND I SWEAR THIS IS TRUEEE AND IM HOLDING ON TO YOUUU
> (Sorry but this iconic song came on my spotify right now so dont judge me-)



I love Green Day. Don't worry, I love listening to songs in the 18th century. And I love 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, 2000s, 2010s, 2019s... all good.


OMFG Jessica! It's not Green Day - it's black eyed peas! Got mixed up with:

It's something unpredictable,
but in the end it's right,
I hope you have the time of your life!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

person below no u shield breaker


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Kurb said:


> person below no u shield breaker



No such thing as below, you mean above? Because I'm a shield breaker hell yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I love Green Day. Don't worry, I love listening to songs in the 18th century. And I love 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, 2000s, 2010s, 2019s... all good.
> 
> 
> OMFG Jessica! It's not Green Day - it's black eyed peas! Got mixed up with:
> ...



Yeah its black eyed peas lol


----------



## ElectroCat (Aug 9, 2019)

Warning: Long post
Im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win imIm gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im gonna win im


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

You have _a lot_of time on your hands!


P.S. Surely there is a character limit to posts? Not that I want any, but just asking so I can write super long posts, especially when I have heaps to say?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> You have _a lot_of time on your hands!
> 
> 
> P.S. Surely there is a character limit to posts? Not that I want any, but just asking so I can write super long posts, especially when I have heaps to say?



They probably just copy/pasted a bunch of times. 

I don't believe there is a character limit to posts. If there is, it's something like tens of thousands of words long because I've never reached it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

hello darkness


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

My old friend


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

you've come to


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> They probably just copy/pasted a bunch of times.
> 
> I don't believe there is a character limit to posts. If there is, it's something like tens of thousands of words long because I've never reached it.



Haha, why didn't I think of this before?! Grr, my sleeping habits again!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Kurb said:


> you've come to



A spooky house


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Vampire Count Dracula comes to haunt @*kurb*.


No one apart from @*Jessy_Azran* knows why he's stalking the guilty but innocent piece of sidewalk


(off topic, but why do Americans call it a sidewalk? Is it because that's where they need to go near the road? Walking on the side, not the road, so you don't get run over?)


Anyway, back on topic, Count Dracula tip-toes down the long grey carpet, his fellow loyal bats float beside him, fangs sharpen as their hunger rises. Their red eyes gleam in the moon, they edge closer... closer... closer...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 10, 2019)

spooky scary skeletons


----------



## Hat' (Aug 10, 2019)

Meepos


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Meepos



Stahp


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 10, 2019)

i'm back


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2019)

Same yo


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2019)

Yooooo


----------



## seeds (Aug 10, 2019)

hihi


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

BOOM shackalackashackalackashackalacka

BOOM shackalackashackalackashackalacka...


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

*BOOM!*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi, welcome to [insert a place here].


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2019)

Chilly's?!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

Welcome... to Atlantis!


----------



## gobby (Aug 11, 2019)

but i didnt bring my bathing suit :^(


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 11, 2019)

Aww


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi, I'll take one win with large fries ty.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

*throws fries in face, then runs away*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm still alive! I'm still alive!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 11, 2019)

OH I’m still alive too! Congrats on being alive.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol, It's just something I say to my parents whenever I wake up because one time I fell unconscious for a lot hours and I needed a hospital visit because it was a nasty infection and the medication was the wrong one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the fact that I haven't been on this forum for ages. Just making sure any one is worried about me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 11, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Lol, It's just something I say to my parents whenever I wake up because one time I fell unconscious for a lot hours and I needed a hospital visit because it was a nasty infection and the medication was the wrong one.



OH no. are you okay?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> OH no. are you okay?



I'm not sure what's wrong with me. Scans aren't showing anything yet. I'm scared it's serious.


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I'm not sure what's wrong with me. Scans aren't showing anything yet. I'm scared it's serious.


Please feel better! I hope it turns out alright!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 11, 2019)

Me too! Please keep being alive! I would feel really bad if you weren’t alive anymore.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> Please feel better! I hope it turns out alright!



Thank you, I will try to take it easy. Even a shower feels too much energy.



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Me too! Please keep being alive! I would feel really bad if you weren’t alive anymore.



Thank you! A lot of people say I'm humorous I guess. My brother definitely laughs when I am sarcastic. I'm glad that a lot of people in this forum don't take me seriously in this thread. It's a game, and we have banter in this comp. But I am not lying.


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Thank you, I will try to take it easy. Even a shower feels too much energy.


Sounds like some extreme vertigo. Just take your time and relax for a while. Also stay hydrated.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> Sounds like some extreme vertigo. Just take your time and relax for a while. Also stay hydrated.



I've stopped drinking coffee lately and started drinking normal water, I actually do drink a lot of normal water, but I think skipping coffee should help since caffeine and adrenaline doesn't go well with being sick


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 12, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I've stopped drinking coffee lately and started drinking normal water, I actually do drink a lot of normal water, but I think skipping coffee should help since caffeine and adrenaline doesn't go well with being sick



aw at least you are doing fine


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 12, 2019)

Hmm


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 12, 2019)

oh really.... you just ruined the mood. how nice


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 12, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> oh really.... you just ruined the mood. how nice



lmfao


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2019)

Oh, hi guys. Can I intervene for a second?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 12, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh, hi guys. Can I intervene for a second?



WHAT DO YOU WANT?


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh, hi guys. Can I intervene for a second?


I'll think about it.


----------



## gobby (Aug 12, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh, hi guys. Can I intervene for a second?



go on...


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello humans and the people of tbt.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

yarf the scarf


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

eAT


----------



## gobby (Aug 13, 2019)

yeetus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

fetus


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 13, 2019)

ew


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

Spoiler



fetus fetus fetus fetus fetus fetus fetus fetus


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 13, 2019)

thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

I get money when i do bad things!
DAB DAB DAB


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 13, 2019)

who are you supposed to reference here


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 14, 2019)

Spoiler



Isn't it spelt foetus? Jeezus


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> who are you supposed to reference here


this saturday's snl


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

oh... i see have fun, i guess


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 14, 2019)

Here to grab my win


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

Lo.


----------



## Dim (Aug 14, 2019)

Chicken spears! Chicken spears! Chicken spears! Chicken spears!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 14, 2019)

Epic victory royale


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

*default dance*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 14, 2019)

You don't have to try so hard, you don't have to give it all away. You just have to get up, you don't have to change a single thing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2019)

*Does the Shrunk Funk Shuffle dance*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

*does shocked emote*


----------



## Dim (Aug 14, 2019)

*Does the Mabuhay Shuffle*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

*does distress emote*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 14, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> *Does the Shrunk Funk Shuffle dance*



I did that once after a few beers and I farted so long and so hard that the whole pub stunk and everyone including the bartender went home LMFAO


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I did that once after a few beers and I farted so long and so hard that the whole pub stunk and everyone including the bartender went home LMFAO



Never before have I been more disturbed after reading a post on this forum.


----------



## Dim (Aug 14, 2019)

cluck cluck cluck cluck vroom vroom beep beep cluck cluck cluck cluck vroom


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

*does worried emote*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Never before have I been more disturbed after reading a post on this forum.



Oops.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

uh oh


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

yeth


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeeteth


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 15, 2019)

I had a dream
We were sipping whiskey neat
Highest floor, The Bowery
Nowhere's high enough
Somewhere along the lines
We stopped seeing eye to eye
You were staying out all night
And I had enough
No, I don't wanna know
Where you been or where you're goin'
But I know I won't be home
And you'll be on your own
Who's gonna walk you through the dark side of the morning?
Who's gonna rock you when the sun won't let you sleep?
Who's waking up to drive you home when you're drunk and all alone?
Who's gonna walk you through the dark side of the morning?
It ain't me (The Bowery, whiskey neat, grateful, I'm so grateful)


----------



## Hat' (Aug 15, 2019)

animal crossing


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

NOT ON THE CARPET BERNARD

Two posts later,

18888


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi I'm bored. What's your name?


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hi I'm bored. What's your name?


I'm Doug Dimmadome! Home owner of the Dimmsdale dimmadome!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hi I'm bored. What's your name?



Nice to meet you bored, I'm dad!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 15, 2019)

yo can i win


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

^no


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 15, 2019)

...


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

*WEEZES*


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

h ihi


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

y oyo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 15, 2019)

Jeenkeez!


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

hihihi


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 15, 2019)

is this... as the kids say... a yeet?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

That is a question which scholars have argued over for centuries.


----------



## seeds (Aug 16, 2019)

uwu


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

i win


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 16, 2019)

No me


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> That is a question which scholars have argued over for centuries.


Yeet


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Meep


----------



## seeds (Aug 16, 2019)

Hahaha


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

i pumpkin.


----------



## seeds (Aug 16, 2019)

:^)


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

e.e


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 16, 2019)

uwo


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

stroke


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Smack!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

E.


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Woooooosh!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

fffreeeę


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

beef sub sandwich


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2019)

But does one want a sandwich with onions?


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Muhneh Muhneh Muhneh Muhneh Muhneh! *$Million Dollar Laugh$*


----------



## seeds (Aug 17, 2019)

hmhm


----------



## gobby (Aug 17, 2019)

mmhm


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2019)

Welcome to the new page


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 17, 2019)

New page hype


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2019)

hi there


----------



## Flare (Aug 17, 2019)

wow i haven’t been on here in forever.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

You cannot truly escape this place for long.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 17, 2019)

I won the win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2019)

I lost the loss!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

What are you talking about? I think you won the loss very well.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 18, 2019)

oh i guess you have won your loss again


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 18, 2019)

^ you have the perfect amount of posts. 2121. Now you shall never post ever again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2019)

Says who? They're just mere numbers, so all of us can go crazy on the amount of posts!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2019)

It was a clever ploy to get them to stop posting to aid in winning the thread. I'd say that plan didn't work but they technically still haven't posted yet so maybe it's a partial victory.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 18, 2019)

I honestly wonder who will actually win this lol


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Me. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2019)

Someone needs to program an AI algorithm to figure out the chances of each person winning, based on their number of posts in this thread and likelihood to stay on TBT. It will have no use outside of this single thread.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 18, 2019)

Exactly. I just want someone to win. Who should we nominate? You can’t vote for yourself. I’ll go first. I nominate...

Nox!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 18, 2019)

I vote nobody


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Exactly. I just want someone to win. Who should we nominate? You can’t vote for yourself. I’ll go first. I nominate...
> 
> Nox!


But of course!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

^^^
i finally figured out your avatar was GIR from invader zim because since the new netflix film came out i've been binging it


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Kurb said:


> ^^^
> i finally figured out your avatar was GIR from invader zim because since the new netflix film came out i've been binging it


Saaaame. Honestly though I binged reruns before I found out the film was coming out.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

i didn't even know that it was coming out until i launched netflix that one day and watched it. Cool movie.


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Cool! Imma finish reruns before I watch the movie though :0


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

use hulu 3 seasons are on it


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't have hulu. It's on watchcartoononline.io though


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

oh ok


----------



## Hat' (Aug 18, 2019)

isn't it amazing how I'm absolutely so good at this game?


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Almost like it's  unbelievable!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 18, 2019)

i know right?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 18, 2019)

_hi. _


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 18, 2019)

oh hi do you like my cape


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

no


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2019)

No you need a new one


----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm in an esports team of this game i'm very good


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 19, 2019)

‘Sup


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2019)

i'm back again


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

tfw some kid says fortnite is better than ac


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

This game makes zero sense.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

i wish they all could be california


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2019)

Antonio said:


> This game makes zero sense.


Here, watch this tutorial.

How to play the game


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/650347...-villager-mayor?ref=pla_similar_listing_top-1

kewl thang i found


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 19, 2019)

I bless the rains down in Africa


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2019)

My neck


----------



## seeds (Aug 20, 2019)

omg i win


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

I took her out, it was a Friday night
I wore cologne to get the feeling right
But then I turned on the TV
And that's about the time she walked away from me
Nobody likes you when you're almost twenty
And I'm still more amused by TV shows and prank calls
What the hell is A.D.D.? What the hell is call ID?
My friends say I should act my age
What's my age again, what's my age again?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 20, 2019)

fish


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

I hate some people when I tell a joke, and they take it way too seriously but when I am actually serious, no one believes me.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I hate some people when I tell a joa
> justgonnainsertmyselfinherehello ke, and they take it way too seriously but when I am actually serious, no one believes me.


What?0


----------



## Hat' (Aug 20, 2019)

I win!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2019)

Are you sure about that?

- - - Post Merge - - -




- - - Post Merge - - -

 dropping these two here


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 20, 2019)

welcome to another new page


----------



## Hat' (Aug 20, 2019)

Let me win or else


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Let me win or else



Or what??? Bring it on, sis!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok... is violence allowed here? Either way, you guys duke it out. I’ll just win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2019)

Kurb said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 227437



Ah I remember Miiverse. That place was a constant train wreck, which was honestly part of the charm.


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 20, 2019)

I do not know the muffin man


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Who lives on Drury Lane?


----------



## Lavender. (Aug 20, 2019)

DISGUSTAN


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah I remember Miiverse. That place was a constant train wreck, which was honestly part of the charm.



It's weird, I'm pretty sure I was the only active member of Miiverse who wasn't actually directly involved with the community in any way. All I did was upload pics and drawings that I thought were funny or cute. I never met anyone on there, but I know plenty of people who made friends through Miiverse.
I can recall being banned for two weeks because I shared my FC with someone for ACNL so we could trade (they didn't allow sharing FCs on there). That was pretty annoying.


Wait, why am I making long drawn-out posts in this thread?? lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey, let's not forget streetpass plaza! Even Find Mii got its own stage in Smash Bros.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

Less than a month until Nintendo Switch Lite is released!!!!!!


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Less than a month until Nintendo Switch Lite is released!!!!!!


Still waiting on that Nintendo Light Switch though :/


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 20, 2019)

All mii friends are missin’


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 21, 2019)

If I could turn back time, I would win this shhhhhhhh


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi losers.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm about to take the first place!


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 21, 2019)

I AM THE CHAMPION


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 21, 2019)

eeveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2019)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 21, 2019)

bleeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

I wonder if anyone will ever accept defeat :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 22, 2019)

When you try your best but you don't succeeeeeed xD​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

Attention everyone! This thread has been quarantined due to an unknown contagious disease. Therefore, no one can enter this thread!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

hi do i get to win please
?


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Attention everyone! This thread has been quarantined due to an unknown contagious disease. Therefore, no one can enter this thread!


I am immune to all diseases. With that said, I shall carry on with my win.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 22, 2019)

i'm winning


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2019)

Not anymore


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 22, 2019)

I think it's funny when I see youtube comments for a Chad Kroeger song, and some people go "Ooh, he looks and sounds like the lead singer of Nickelback"







Like, no s*** Sherlock FFS.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm gonna lock you guys out using a military grade door. AKA the ones used in banks to store money.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 22, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna lock you guys out using a military grade door. AKA the ones used in banks to store money.



You're in luck mate, it's easy for me becuase I have locked myself out of public loos 10 times.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 22, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna lock you guys out using a military grade door. AKA the ones used in banks to store money.



You think I can't rob a bank? Challenge accepted


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)

hmmm...​


----------



## Dim (Aug 23, 2019)

*M E O W*​


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 23, 2019)

*W O O F*


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

*          M       E        E         P*


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 23, 2019)

*          B       E        E         P*


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

#Winning!


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 23, 2019)

#Noped


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 23, 2019)

Aha!


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 23, 2019)

Whoop!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 23, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Whoop!



This is completely unrelated to what you just said but I see you finally learned that you're completely insane! Welcome to the club!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 23, 2019)

*WOOT!*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 24, 2019)

I am in the lead


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

I will give *50TBT* to the person who gets post #20000. No bluff!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2019)

That 20000th post is...... mine.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 24, 2019)

oh hi


----------



## Hat' (Aug 24, 2019)

oh bye!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2019)

Hahahahaaha


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

I'll end this >.>














I win :3


----------



## Hat' (Aug 24, 2019)

You can't kill Jambette sadly enough for you


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2019)

Jambette is T H I C C
we stan


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 24, 2019)

Dear moderators, what I said earlier WAS A JOKE. By the way, if we're old enough to join a forum, WE ARE OLD ENOUGH TO SWEAR.


It is common to swear and even eight-year-olds swear so don't treat us like little kids. Don't you dare say "it's not ladylike" because that's just sexist.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2019)

And I oop-


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> I'll end this >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two gifs aren't really in sync with each other. Just saying. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Jambette is T H I C C
> we stan



Jambette is our queen


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 24, 2019)

The internet was a mistake


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 24, 2019)

NoUsernameHere I don't know which is traumatising, your Majora's Mask signature, or your new one. Not criticising, but it's just weird. You can keep it still but I won't lie, I was taken aback when I saw your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2019)

Surprise! Happy to see me?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi losers


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 24, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Hi losers



You talkin’ to yourself?


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Be the crane... BE the crane... be THE crane


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 24, 2019)

Bee’s the Crane?


----------



## Hat' (Aug 24, 2019)

everyone stop posting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

This is a post.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 24, 2019)

oh well posts for the win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

This post will probably not end up giving me the win but it's still a good post nonetheless.


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Roast?


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Toast!


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 24, 2019)

Poach


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Coach


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 24, 2019)

Roach


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 25, 2019)

1111


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd just like to thank the academy...


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 25, 2019)

1o1o1o1o1o1o1o1o1o1o1


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 25, 2019)

I am the last person


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi last person, im dad.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

hi dad, i'm mom


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

Dad... I am your father. Wait what?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

Bop


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 25, 2019)

Don’t mind me. Just winning


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 25, 2019)

It is the duty of every gentlemen to let a lady win.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 25, 2019)

I win


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm just gonna place this here and see how long I can get away with it.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 25, 2019)

Not long bud, sorry


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

My only wish is to win. You wouldn't make a child cry, would you :'(


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't like children or pets crying, so don't worry. I'm gentle, I promise.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It hurts my soul to see children and animals cry.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2019)

Oi


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

Au


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruh


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 25, 2019)

Pika pi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 25, 2019)

*Shellzilla uses Kaclang which therefore makes him immovable and invulnerable to posts*


----------



## Hat' (Aug 25, 2019)

stop posting


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

No u


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 25, 2019)

ding ding ding!!!!! ......this is never going to end


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 25, 2019)

I need to file a permanent ban for ALL of you folks.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

I've been banned once and I'm being good now ?_?


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 25, 2019)

*puts on BANdana*


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

.


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

'.'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2019)

Bop shoo-bop, bop shoo-bop


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

_casually places  next to previous poster_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 25, 2019)

_"Bomb has been defused. Counter-Terrorists win."_


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

Boom.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

*sorting through the debris*  My reign continues


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

last


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

MEEP


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2019)

.-.​


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 25, 2019)

Seems like no matter what I do, it's inevitable that someone else will post after me...


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes hello, inevitability here


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes hello, Iron Man here


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2019)

DING DOOOONG


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

Who's there?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 26, 2019)

should i make a knock knock joke?
should i make a knock knock joke who?
wow, why did i do this


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 26, 2019)

*puts face in palm


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 26, 2019)

_*opens up a bag of popcorn*_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 26, 2019)

_steals some popcorn_


----------



## Hat' (Aug 26, 2019)

isn't amazing how i'm the best


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 26, 2019)

go to sleep gambette


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2019)

You should go to sleep too!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2019)

SPARKLE SQUEAKING


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m HHOOOMMMMEEEEEEE!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm gonna win plsplsplspls


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2019)

I am not sorry.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2019)

*Wii music plays*


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

Meep


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Meep



Not again lmao meep


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Meep



Oh hell no-


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

if you are reading this, you have 10,000 IQ


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2019)

It's only because of my 10,000 IQ that I am able to win so often.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

I CANNOT SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh lucky you. My IQ level is approximately the average 8-year-old.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 26, 2019)

PWEASE LWET MWE WIN OW ELWSE


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

Happy National Dog Day everyone


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## StressedJess (Aug 26, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> if you are reading this, you have 10,000 IQ



I see you


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Happy National Dog Day everyone



I didn't know it existed! I wish I could celebrate it with my dog. But as all pets do, they unfortunately die at some point in their lives. He would have been twelve on the 7th this month. But hopefully I will be able to buy another one soon and then celebrate it with him/her next year!


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I didn't know it existed! I wish I could celebrate it with my dog. But as all pets do, they unfortunately die at some point in their lives. He would have been twelve on the 7th this month. But hopefully I will be able to buy another one soon and then celebrate it with him/her next year!


Awww poor doggie ;-;

Mine is 12 but the poor girl lost her vision and has suffered from vertigo. She's fine now though.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 26, 2019)

pwease...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Awww poor doggie ;-;
> 
> Mine is 12 but the poor girl lost her vision and has suffered from vertigo. She's fine now though.



My dog had a throat tumour. We diagnosed it early I think. But the vet said the treatment might not work. I hated seeing him suffering, so I had to put him down. I'm so glad he's not in pain anymore. It would be cruel to let him live.


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> My dog had a throat tumour. We diagnosed it early I think. But the vet said the treatment might not work. I hated seeing him suffering, so I had to put him down. I'm so glad he's not in pain anymore. It would be cruel to let him live.


Yeah mine had one a couple of years ago but luckily she got surgery. She was suffering afterwards for a week tough. It's tough seeing your dog suffer


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2019)

*meeps and then runs away*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> *[censored] and then runs away*



Sir, I'm arresting you for TBT crimes.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2019)

MEEP!  MEEEP!!!  MEEEEP!!!  *struggles, but is taken away* v_v


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

Meeeeep!!!!! ;o;


----------



## Hat' (Aug 26, 2019)

stop meeping or i'm going to!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 26, 2019)

Good thing I'm naturally gifted in scary people away!


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 26, 2019)

*meep*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Jessi you cannot leave it blank. You're not Taylor Swift! (Blank Space song from her album, 1989)


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 26, 2019)

It’s... not blank. *Meep*


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Whoever leaves a blank post does not deserve to win. It's called cheating.


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Whoever leaves a blank post does not deserve to win. It's called cheating.


Quote their post Jessy :0


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Quote their post Jessy :0



  omg how can you quote blank posts?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG Jessi can you please do a colour I can recognise? I can't read that colour


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 26, 2019)

Haha, that was the point


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 26, 2019)

I cast all of you out


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 26, 2019)

I hate my colour-blindness. Please don't mock me.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

!!!!! Hi​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 27, 2019)

oh hi


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 27, 2019)

こんにちは, salut, Hola, Hallo,γεια, HELLO, etc


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm back. To celebrate I should be allowed to win!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2019)

Me too


----------



## Hat' (Aug 27, 2019)

I think me winning would be better considering the situation.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

no u​


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 27, 2019)

Good to be back


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

and losing


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2019)

Ugh losers everywhere. Let me show yall how to win.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 27, 2019)

Not like that apparently


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

𝓼𝓴𝓼𝓴𝓼𝓴 𝓪𝓷𝓭 𝓲 𝓸𝓸𝓹 𝓪𝓷𝓭 𝓲 𝓸𝓸𝓹


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 27, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I hate my colour-blindness. Please don't mock me.



I wasn’t mocking you, I didn’t know you were color-blind, the color I used was white, no one could see it.


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

Check one, two, oh yeah
Ugh, check this **** out
I got you where I want you
Your clock's run out of time
'Cause you know I know you
And I'll show you that the heat you feel is mine
Yeah, fear it grips you, and it rips you
And you question what is true
So consider me your preacher
'Cause we'll explain it all to you
Get on your knees
Get down on your knees
I'll bring you to your knees
On your knees, oh


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2019)

Huh


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

What


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2019)

Wut


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

eh, wha?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone want a waffle?


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

No thanks. I'd much prefer pancakes.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

Alright, deal.  I’ll give you the pancakes, and you give me the win.


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

No deal.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

Deal or no deal, ladies and gentlemen?

And Nox says no deal!

Let’s find out what was in the briefcase!

Oh no, $1,000,000!  Nox missed out on $1,000,000!  Welp, better luck next time on Deal or No Deal!


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

o well


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

That’s nice.

And so is winning


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Ooooooooooo and here comes District 11’s Victor up to the plate for another round


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

anyone see the vmas?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

free robux


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

*rips* that's going in my mixtape


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 27, 2019)

Won


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227571


Mao mao has come to save us!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

_*i loVe you, MaO mAo*_


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

This is Major Tom Cat to MaO Control
I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating in a most purrculiar way


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

tfw someone doesn't get the reference


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Tfw you're kept from said reference


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

Here.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mao_Mao:_Heroes_of_Pure_Heart


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Ohh that explains it.  I haven't seen Cartoon Network in years.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 27, 2019)

uh help


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

heelp ees on ze wae


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2019)

WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

what why are 39 users browsing this thread


----------



## seeds (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi


----------



## seeds (Aug 28, 2019)

i win AGAIN


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 28, 2019)

on the next episode of Dragon ball z...


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

...Cell gives trunks a BIG SURPRISE...

YESSSSSS


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2019)

And then a meteor fell...

And it destroyed EVERYTHING.

The end.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)

but goku destroys the meteor!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2019)

k cool


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2019)

Cool K.K. Slider


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

three


----------



## Hat' (Aug 28, 2019)

TURN It uP


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2019)

Didn't know gambette was vsco girl.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

we can ride there... on my scooter


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

kapp'n's ship = s.s. i will eat your face


----------



## Hat' (Aug 28, 2019)

stwowp tawlking!!!! uwu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

person below kissed beyonce


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2019)

How did you know?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

person below triple banned


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 28, 2019)

Whoops lol, Guess I’ll be illegal and post anywAY


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

-Urban Dictionary


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 28, 2019)

:^0


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 28, 2019)

:^)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

HERE'S MONA!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

All work and no play makes da Vinci dull Vinci


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 28, 2019)

When I was in Rom, I saw a t-shirt with a dabbing Mona Lisa on it.. my boyfriend wanted to buy it. I said if he does, I will break up. :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

all hail simpleflips


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Shout out to simpleflips


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> When I was in Rom, I saw a t-shirt with a dabbing Mona Lisa on it.. my boyfriend wanted to buy it. I said if he does, I will break up. :3


BF: "hmmmm relationship or Mona Lisa dabbing?"


Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips





MelloDimensions said:


> Shout out to simpleflips



ee


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

That's a lot of mes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

simpleflips

- - - Post Merge - - -



> i am the smarts



aa


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227592



i get the reference and it's funny

I DON'T WANT YOUR DAMN LEMONS WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THESE


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m bored


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

lemons


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh no, I've reappeared on this thread!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Gasp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

GASP


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)

a wild dubiousdelphine appeared!

  -> Fight    |    Bag
    Pokemon |   Run


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

Silver used Scratch! I have better moves but I don't need them to win here.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

kurb used death star!

everyone dies


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

Silver used protect! Somehow this works!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

kurb uses triple turn candy! kurb uses dream eater! silver is asleep! kurb uses death star! silver is dead!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

I suppose death is a moderate inconvenience to my plans.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

*shoots body with nuke bazooka* *silver disappears!* you are now no longer existing


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)

Oddie uses revive on DubiousDelphine!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

*shoots Oddie* *Oddie dies* *kills dubiousdelphine* no defying death i shot the death star


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

If I no longer exist then how am I still posting?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

from the non existent realm

there's a public pc


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

my computer just *****ed out because i saved an image with .webp and i opened it


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeeeeeeet


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

GUYS, THERE'S FIRE IN THIS THREAD. WE SHOULD EVACUATE!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh I must have knocked over one of my signature candles. Sorry about that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh I must have knocked over one of my signature candles. Sorry about that.



Of course! I should probably have to ban you for that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Of course! I should probably have to ban you for that.



Don't make me knock over another one.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Don't make me knock over another one.



Well don't make me use an entire fire extinguisher.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Well don't make me use an entire fire extinguisher.



_*grabs fire extinguisher*_ you called shellzilla


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

You'll have to use a fire extinguisher for my being here itself ow


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 28, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> View attachment 227607



No. Just no.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> View attachment 227607



"I fear no man, but that thing... scares me."


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

The page turned, and the yoshi's grew happier.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 28, 2019)

yaaAAAAAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm back


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

owo​


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 29, 2019)

Meep meep


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

Not so fast!

Also, 4,000th post! ​


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Not so fast!​



Ok :c

I.....


Win.....


Ha....


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Ok :c
> 
> I.....
> 
> ...



SKRRRRRRRRRRT. Not so fast ​


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2019)

Skrrt. HAha. Eowww. Okurrrt.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> Skrrt. HAha. Eowww. Okurrrt.



Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkurrrrrrt!!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 29, 2019)

and the ting go skrra


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2019)

Pokemon Masters launched. Now its servers are dead. Nice job Nintendo,


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2019)

Isn't Nintendo the GOAT?


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 29, 2019)

Mao


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 29, 2019)

huh


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 29, 2019)

only I can win


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

I believe in you


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2019)

mooooooooo


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

That's not the sound a goat makes.


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

Kurb got banned. Anyone know why?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Kurb got banned. Anyone know why?



how do you know if someone's been banned?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 29, 2019)

Wut


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> how do you know if someone's been banned?


Their username is a brown color and their avatar is missing. Also, you can't vm/pm them


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m back.  Do I want to win?

Hmm

Nope.  *flies away*


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 29, 2019)

Mao  :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bow wow.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)

Bleh


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

Bleh


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 30, 2019)

Yippee yo yippee yey


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)

Good evening everyone.

Hope everyone is doing okay?​


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2019)

I am now that I am winning


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)

Same here!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2019)

It's such a great feeling


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)

I know, right?​


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)

Agreed! I love winning.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)

Me too! ​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 30, 2019)

argh


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Aug 30, 2019)

pwease no talking


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 30, 2019)

shhhhhh!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2019)

Likewise


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)

*@Nicole*
You can't ruin your perfect 5050 number of posts by posting here, right?


----------



## happyhailey (Aug 30, 2019)

c:


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 30, 2019)

Hoi

I win


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)

Just winning!


----------



## Circus (Aug 30, 2019)

I have achieved a short-lived victory.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Short-lived, indeed!  For I shall take this goblet of the winner for now.

Feel free to take it back though... because I won’t be here soon.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

I like to imagine this is like a game of hot potato, but with a trophy.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2019)

I shall take it back now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

But I was warm


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2019)

Not anymore.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2019)

Winning is so much fun!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah, when it's me and me specifically winning, I'd say it's quite fun


----------



## seeds (Aug 30, 2019)

i win


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

Wow congratulations


----------



## seeds (Aug 30, 2019)

HERYO


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 30, 2019)

<== won


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2019)

The games over!!






























lol not


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 30, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> View attachment 227624  <== won



You only win if you have the trophy ;p


MWAHAHA


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

I am a trophy thank you


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2019)

I'll make EVERYONE OF YOU INTO MY TROPHIES!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

I'll only agree if you make me into one of those singing fish trophies


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2019)

What's that? Are you just gonna give me the silent treatment, huh?


----------



## seeds (Aug 30, 2019)

hihi


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2019)

hiiii


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 31, 2019)

aah!! no one's ever going to admit defeat >.<


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

I will never admit defeat ​


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 31, 2019)

Is that so...then I guess we'll have to do this the *hard* way.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh my~


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 31, 2019)

JOTARO


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2019)

Its a win win


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2019)

The next person to post here is a noob


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

i'm here now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

yeetus i'm back-us


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 31, 2019)

is this that place that's having a 10 for $2 deal on tacos? :d


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

no it's a 2 for 10$ deal


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 31, 2019)

I'll take just 1 then


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

i have the perfect image but i don't have enough tbt to post it


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

thats a shame


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

cri

spare 2tbt for the perfect image?


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

I don’t believe you but now I’m curious.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

yeet

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's more, by the way.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

I still win


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

give bells for more imeges


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

i'm back


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Part I

Pip is an orphan living on the Kent marshes with his abusive sister and her husband, Joe Gargery, the village blacksmith. While exploring in the churchyard near the tombstones of his parents, Pip is accosted by an escaped convict. The convict scares Pip into stealing food for him, as well as a metal file to saw off the convict's leg iron. Returning with these the next morning, Pip discovers a second escaped convict, an enemy of the first one. Shortly afterward, both convicts are recaptured while fighting each other.

Pip's pompous Uncle Pumblechook arranges for Pip to go to the house of a wealthy reclusive woman, Miss Havisham, to play with her adopted daughter, Estella. The house is a strange nightmare-world. Miss Havisham's fianc? jilted her on her wedding day and she still wears her old wedding gown, although she's now elderly and wheel-chair-bound. The house has been left as it was on her wedding day and even the old wedding cake is still on the table. Estella is beautiful but haughty and tells Pip that he is coarse and common. Pip is immediately attracted to Estella in spite of how she and Miss Havisham treat him. Although the visits are emotionally painful and demeaning, Pip continues to go there for several months to play with Estella and to wheel Miss Havisham around. He also meets her toady relatives who want her money and hate Pip. Pip does earn a kiss from Estella when he beats one of the relatives, the Pale Young Gentleman, in a fistfight. Pip tries to better himself to win Estella's admiration by working harder with his friend, Biddy, at night school. Biddy's grandmother runs the night school.

After a number of months, Miss Havisham pays for Pip's blacksmithing apprenticeship with Joe. Pip had looked forward to that for years, but now that he has seen "genteel" life, he views the forge as a death sentence. However, he hides his feelings from Joe and performs his duties. During this time, he encounters a strange man at the Jolly Bargemen, a local pub. The man has the file that Pip stole for the convict years before. The man gives Pip two one-pound notes. Pip continues to visit Miss Havisham on his birthday and on one of these occasions, his leaving work early instigates a fistfight between Joe and Joe's assistant, Dolge Orlick. Orlick resents Pip and hates Pip's abusive sister. On his way home from that visit, Pip finds out his sister was almost murdered and is now mentally crippled. Biddy comes to live with them to help out. Pip is attracted to her even though she is not educated and polished like Estella.

One evening, a powerful London lawyer, Mr. Jaggers, visits Pip and Joe and informs them that Pip has "great expectations." Pip is overjoyed and assumes the windfall is from Miss Havisham, who wants to prepare him for Estella. He gets a new suit of clothes and is amazed at how differently he is treated by Mr. Trabb, the tailor, and by Uncle Pumblechook. When Pip gets Trabb's shop boy in trouble for not treating Pip with respect, he realizes how money changes things. He has a conversation with Biddy and asks her to work on "improving" Joe. Pip accuses her of being jealous of him when she suggests Joe does not need improving. By the end of the week, Pip is on his way to London to become a gentleman.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 31, 2019)

tldr


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Aug 31, 2019)

boop foop doop coop


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2019)

and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop and I oop-


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

andioop


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 31, 2019)

god left me unfinished


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

But I’ll be there at first and then I’ll drop them by the house if y’all need anything let me know when you’re ready to come home I wanna is a time to go get your stuff done I have to get to my town so I’m sorry I’m just getting back from my house and I’m trying not really I’m going on my own to do it I’ll be home soon I have a lot of time and I’ll drop it by you if y’all have a good night takeaway and I will let y’all be in a good night I’ll talk y’all over again I’ll talk y’all over it now I’ll talk to y’all soon I’ll let y’all be there I’ll talk to y’all tomorrow and let you guys talk to ya later thanks so I will see y’all soon love y’all talk to you soon love y’all and have y’all soon let y’all be there in a good night I’ll let y’all be good.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Alright, that’s c00l.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

pay me 2 bells for a kewl image


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2019)

Nah im good


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

I JUST KINDA WISH YOU WERE GAY


----------



## Hat' (Aug 31, 2019)

You're in luck


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

to spare my pride


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

god i wish i had the bells i had b4 i was banned


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> god i wish i had the bells i had b4 i was banned



Why were you banned for? You sound like a nice person to me. I think you're probably innocent and the moderators just love stealing other people's bells so they can change their username colours and change it to italic etc.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Why were you banned for? You sound like a nice person to me. I think you're probably innocent and the moderators just love stealing other people's bells so they can change their username colours and change it to italic etc.



Mini-modding.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 31, 2019)

What is mini modding??


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

let me just copy the message i got from resetti

- - - Post Merge - - -

here
 Dear Kurb,

You have received an infraction at The Bell Tree Forums.

Reason: Mini Modding and Rude Behavior
-------
It is not your place to call out other users for their posts, regardless of the circumstances. In this instance, the post was in a stickied thread, so the user didn't "bump" anything. This is in a board that doesn't get much traffic, so large spans of time between posts is to be expected. If you think a rule was broken, you need to report the post in question so the site staff can look into it. Publicly calling people out for posts that are perfectly in line with our rules and guidelines can lead to confusion and embarrassment, which is why we ask that you use the report feature and let the proper people handle it. 

Further, you've had many instances of rude behavior since joining the forum. Please make an effort to familiarize yourself with our Rules and Guidelines upon your return to the forum, and be more respectful in the way you conduct yourself here. Longer suspensions will result if we continue to see this pattern of behavior from you.
------


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

why has no one posted


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> why has no one posted



Was that a *bump*?  

Gasp


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

GASP


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

How dare


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> why has no one posted



THE WORLD DOES NOT REVOLVE AROUND YOU. UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE I AM EXTREMELY BUSY AND I APOLOGISE I CANNOT REPLY THE MINUTE YOU POST IN A THREAD.


Well, other than that, I guess what the moderators put was reasonable.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> THE WORLD DOES NOT REVOLVE AROUND YOU. UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE i AM BUSY AND I APOLOGISE I CANNOT REPLY THE MINUTE YOU TEXT.
> 
> 
> Well, other than that, I guess what the moderators put was reasonable.



*diva meltdown*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

This is why rulers of the olden days needed to be fanned.  To prevent diva meltdowns


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

yeet

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

that's going in the cool photo dump


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Suckcess~

More


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

4/10 not enough coolness


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> *diva meltdown*



I'm not having a meltdown, I'm just trying to get my point across that people are so impatient, and if I don't reply within 20 seconds I get "Jessica, have you fell down the toilet? Dinner is ready!" or "I was worried sick about you Jessica, why haven't you replied?"


A lot of people do this, so I just like to politely tell them that the world doesn't revolve around themselves because they need to stop looking in the mirror and start thinking about others than themselves for a change.


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

This IS the "Last person to post wins!" thread so why would you WANT people to respond here in the first place? XD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227644



4.5 you're getting there


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I'm not having a meltdown, I'm just trying to get my point across that people are so impatient, and if I don't reply within 20 seconds I get "Jessica, have you fell down the toilet? Dinner is ready!" or "I was worried sick about you Jessica, why haven't you replied?"
> 
> 
> A lot of people do this, so I just like to politely tell them that the world doesn't revolve around themselves because they need to stop looking in the mirror and start thinking about others than themselves for a change.



To be perfectly honest I don't see what's so polite about that.  It's rather contentious if you ask me.  Especially since it was over a joke.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

∆∆ i need more images


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> ∆∆ i need more images


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

4.9 you're so close
i neeed mo0oreeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

from everyone


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

it's perfect
keep supplyin


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm offended by the alien symbol in the picture. To me, it looks like it refers to people who are (what society considers) "not normal". Especially in this context, where it has the boy and girl symbol, it seems like the poster is mocking the people who define themselves as transgender or gender neutral or whatever society thinks is apparently "illegal" to them.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

can someone see if they can access "the second part" from the original "images" folder?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

nvm
btdubs 1/10 not kewl


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227644



See above post.


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227647


Mint changed her name to Chief apparently


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> To be perfectly honest I don't see what's so polite about that.  It's rather contentious if you ask me.  Especially since it was over a joke.



You're not understanding me at all. A lot of people don't realise that it makes people uncomfortable with the fact that they have busier lives than the people who aren't that expects someone to drop all ther things and comes running to their "service" with the click of their fingers.


I was busy and I got distracted with other things. Kurb might have been joking, but I was just pointing out if he wasn't. And maybe it wasn't polite of me to say that, but it IS impolite to be impatient with someone who is busy. So, you be impolite to me, I will do it to you back. It's not fair that people can shove me around like a piece of dirt. I am not being a diva actually. I am a tomboy female, and I am completely calm, and was calm while posting, just wanted people to bear in mind that is so not poilte to say that


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> See above post.



So?  It would only further drive a bad vibe if I decided to comply with something nasty.  That whole revolve around you thing especially in that sense sounds like you're the pot is calling the kettle black.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

cease and desist


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> So?  It would only further drive a bad vibe if I decided to comply with something nasty.  That whole revolve around you thing especially in that sense sounds like you're the pot is calling the kettle black.



OMG sorry I posted a different comment and forgot to quote you and so I said "see above post" and by the time I posted other people have gone up. Sorry. If you look up I said I was offended by the alien symbol because society considers me "not normal"


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> OMG sorry I posted a different comment and forgot to quote you and so I said "see above post" and by the time I posted other people have gone up. Sorry. If you look up I said I was offended by the alien symbol because society considers me "not normal"



you're being super angry about me addressing the community as a whole. Plus, the alien thing was a joke. so...





> cease and desist


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

Anyway. I'll decide to ignore whatever that conversation was and start talking about the weather. First time it's sunny in like three weeks and I finally get some warmth


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> OMG sorry I posted a different comment and forgot to quote you and so I said "see above post" and by the time I posted other people have gone up. Sorry. If you look up I said I was offended by the alien symbol because society considers me "not normal"



Oh it's cool, that's why I saved that.  It could apply to me too.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Anyway. I'll decide to ignore whatever that conversation was and start talking about the weather. First time it's sunny in like three weeks and I finally get some warmth


wdym it's rainy here


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 31, 2019)

I wish jokes can be funny. Like, ones where they aren't pointed towards anything that can harrass someone because of disability, gender, race, nationality, age or any other discrimination. I just want jokes that are actually funny to laugh with, not at.


Conversation is over on that part. So, now we're not dwelling on this subject any longer, I am going to talk about today. It's Australia's father's day and I hope I'm going to get smashed because I haven't drunk alcohol since New Years Eve and I wished I had some on England's Father's day but I didn't. Life can get so sheep and I sometimes just want to drink alcohol until there is none left in the shop

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't live where you are. Some parts in the world can be rainy, but the other has a sunny. In science classes you'll learn how that works


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I wish jokes can be funny. Like, ones where they aren't pointed towards anything that can harrass someone because of disability, gender, race, nationality, age or any other discrimination. I just want jokes that are actually funny to laugh with, not at.
> 
> 
> Conversation is over on that part. So, now we're not dwelling on this subject any longer, I am going to talk about today. It's Australia's father's day and I hope I'm going to get smashed because I haven't drunk alcohol since New Years Eve and I wished I had some on England's Father's day but I didn't. Life can get so sheep and I sometimes just want to drink alcohol until there is none left in the shop
> ...



Well I apologize if I offended you.  I understand it can be difficult with such a subjective standard in the world.  Have a good fathers day


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

I liked the picture trend, let’s return to that.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> View attachment 227651
> 
> I liked the picture trend, let’s return to that.



will do


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

more funnier and it'll be featured in my cool photo dump


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

Wait.... how did it get sideways.....?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

3.92
close
sufficient is 5.0 or higher


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

Hmmmm I feel like your duping me somehow.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

I win!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb got banned again


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2019)

Why tho


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Yo, bro.

Yams.






That is all.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> Why tho



Argument that occurred on this thread.

And also yams are my jam.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2019)

i'll never forget this thread


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

.



.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2019)

pasta


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

did you know: unless food is mixed with saliva you can't taste it?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 1, 2019)

Rotten turnip


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2019)

You better work work


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> did you know: unless food is mixed with saliva you can't taste it?
> 
> &#55356;&#57096;



Also you have added taste receptors in your nose called the olfactory receptors.  It helps with smell therego effects the taste of some foods.  It's why when you have cold you have trouble tasting anything.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm lost someone help


----------



## StressedJess (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m an artist not a tour guide.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Rotten turnip



;__;


----------



## Hat' (Sep 1, 2019)

Rotten


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

I would have all rotten turnips if they stayed.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> did you know: unless food is mixed with saliva you can't taste it?
> 
> &#55356;&#57096;



I actually didn't know this


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2019)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 1, 2019)

huh?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2019)

UwU


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

I win.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

I shall now make a device that turns back time so the pages go back to a point where my post is the last, and then I’ll use the same machine to freeze time so I win the game.  This will totally work with no issues, right?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

That's one way to prevent the heat death of the universe I guess.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> That's one way to prevent the heat death of the universe I guess.



good point maple


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

Cat-erpillar


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cat-erpillar


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 2, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cat-erpillar



i like it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cat-erpillar
> 
> View attachment 227671



I don't like it. I love it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cat-erpillar
> 
> View attachment 227671



What does it grow into?


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 2, 2019)

meow


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> What does it grow into?



Buttercat, the evolution of Butterfree


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cat-erpillar
> 
> View attachment 227671


Butter fly


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> Butter fly








I'm not sure what I made here.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

My corruption commences


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

.-.​


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

F R E E T H A T S P E L L S F R E E , F R E E C R E D I T R E P O R T . C O M B A B Y!


----------



## gobby (Sep 3, 2019)

Begone thot


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

no u​


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 3, 2019)

meow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

... owo​


----------



## gobby (Sep 3, 2019)

Rawr xd


----------



## Hat' (Sep 3, 2019)

*peach voice* yay! I win!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2019)

*Ariana Grande's voice* yuH


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 3, 2019)

*A new challenger has appeared*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

*I appear through ninja smoke coughing*


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 3, 2019)

*Kuriboh uses hyper beam!*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

Well looks like team rockets blasting off again


----------



## Hat' (Sep 3, 2019)

*ariana grande voice* Bb5


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

T H E Y K N O W H O W C R E D I T W O R K S , T H E Y S E N D E M A I L A L E R T S


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi I'd like to return the brain I got because this one isn't working as intended thanks


----------



## Hat' (Sep 3, 2019)

we can tell


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

We take no refunds here at Don't buy your brains here: the shop that's really a humongous marketing ploy as you need a brain to read the name of the company entirely.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> T H E Y K N O W H O W C R E D I T W O R K S , T H E Y S E N D E M A I L A L E R T S









T H E Y S E N D E M A I L *A R L E R T S*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> T H E Y S E N D E M A I L *A R L E R T S*



did you know attack on titan is about white supremacy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2019)

Where am I?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Where am I?



uh where you wont win


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> did you know attack on titan is about white supremacy?



No, I didn?t and I don?t think it is about that.  In any case, I watched it because it?s a good anime/TV show.  :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> No, I didn’t and I don’t think it is about that.  In any case, I watched it because it’s a good anime/TV show.  :/



eh people say the titans are jews or something. Wow this sounds very very controversial


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 3, 2019)

Hoooooooowwwww did I get here?!?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

V I Z I O N said:


> Hoooooooowwwww did I get here?!?



with the power of god and anime by your side.

you lost


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> eh people say the titans are jews or something. Wow this sounds very very controversial



I don’t see how that would amount to white supremacy, but I’ll have to read up on this because I know it was mentioned on this site not too long ago by a particular user.  I seriously doubt any of these are actual reasons the show was made though.  It was made for entertainment, just like most anime that’s out there.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I don’t see how that would amount to white supremacy, but I’ll have to read up on this because I know it was mentioned on this site not too long ago by a particular user.  I seriously doubt any of these are actual reasons the show was made though.  It was made for entertainment, just like most anime that’s out there.



oh xRileyx, there is more but i don't seem to remember it.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm back. *Sits on the throne*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> I'm back. *Sits on the throne*



Uh can I help you?  Why are you sitting on me?


----------



## Dim (Sep 3, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Uh can I help you?  Why are you sitting on me?


Ummm he said throne not toilet. Heyoooooo!! lol jk pls don't hit me


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Uh can I help you?  Why are you sitting on me?


no why are you sitting on me?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

I... :^​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ummm he said throne not toilet. Heyoooooo!! lol jk pls don't hit me


I mean you might have a point if its this threads "throne" that's concerned.



DubiousDelphine said:


> no why are you sitting on me?



Ya cozy :>


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Carrots


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

OWO​


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

oh?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 4, 2019)

Am I the last poster?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2019)

Idk are you?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Meep... ugh my mind


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

wooloo goes:


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Meep?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

welp looks like you are certainly not


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2019)

It's lights and and away we- oh I came at the wrong time...


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

It's funny how I win


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2019)

*yuH*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo!  HOO HOO HOO HOO HOO!!!

Imagine if someone laughed like that.  Fr


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

I laugh like that.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I laugh like that.



Well okay then.


----------



## Dim (Sep 4, 2019)

I laugh at every one of you, for you are all losers because I am winning so hard right now. Winning is the opposite of losing for I am winning. I am a winner. I am... Mojo Jojo! Muhahahahaha!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

*powerpuff girls show up*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

*and mumbo jumbo from banjo kazzoie*


----------



## StressedJess (Sep 4, 2019)

*wins*


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Animal crossing new horizons news.
that's it, i win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

no the tree thing in ACNH is weird. 
so i win, for nows


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2019)

I dare you to challenge me to a round of Uno! I summon a reverse card!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 5, 2019)

this thread was almost killed and pushed to the 2nd page, but Im afraid i can't have that happen until I'm the last poster.

*uses full restore*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you doctor


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 5, 2019)

What's up, l o s e r s


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmmmmmm... not much.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> What's up, l o s e r s



Same beautiful nonsense

What's up with you Pikachu?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

pika pika


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2019)

Can we all agree that I win now?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2019)

Sorry, I cannot agree to that.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2019)

I love how that GIF has achieved a moderate amount of popularity.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Can we all agree that I win now?



no i win


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 5, 2019)

Last post


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

V I Z I O N said:


> Last post



wah


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

True ending


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2019)

This never truly ends.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello everybody, and welcome to the game with all the alternate endings you can think of!  My alternate ending is different from your alternate ending.  Who will win?  Nobody!


----------



## Dim (Sep 5, 2019)

it ends for truly.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to the Last Person to Post Wins Extended Universe.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Your mom is an extended universe


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Your mom is an extended universe



is that a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2019)

Lemon gang lemon gang lemon gang


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh good I'm still leading ☺


----------



## gobby (Sep 6, 2019)

Can you darn kids keep it down I'm trying to sleep


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2019)

gobby said:


> Can you darn kids keep it down I'm trying to sleep



Sorry grandma.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

Not sorry I wanna win


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Not sorry I wanna win



*gasp* you will get grounded and no cookies for a week! *gasp* *gasp* *gasp*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> T H E Y S E N D E M A I L *A R L E R T S*



N O W I K N O W H O W B A D M Y C R E D I T O H U R T S


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> is that a good thing or a bad thing



Both


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 6, 2019)

_maybe if i walk slowly no one will notice me winning_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 6, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> _maybe if i walk slowly no one will notice me winning_



Sorry but I have a pretty good eye


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2019)

she is back


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2019)

who *is* she?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

I beat the cat in a merciless duel and win this thread.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

No beating the cat please


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227714



Oh  so cuute!

















ps i win


----------



## gobby (Sep 6, 2019)

You can't distract me with a cat!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

More cats!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

kombucha girl


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm pleased to announce that the thread will close after I post!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 6, 2019)

meow meow meow meow meow


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2019)

Woof woof woof woof woof!


----------



## Dim (Sep 6, 2019)

Bowow bow bowow bow bowow


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

bork


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 7, 2019)

hiyah


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

Weweweweh


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2019)

*stale cupcakes plays*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Well time to completate my life so far


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 7, 2019)

*plays Only Me*


----------



## Hat' (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm winning.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2019)

Not anymore.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm not winning


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2019)

Your statement is correct.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Finally I'm correct about something


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Ooh


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2019)

We're famous. This thread is currently being viewed by 6 guests for some unknown reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Now 8 guests.  Look at all those silly NPC guests.  Just running around and being guests.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 7, 2019)

Now 0 guests. You made them go away, good job.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2019)

Our ratings are so low the thread is at risk of being cancelled. 

That was my plan all along. When that happens I shall be the last to post.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

And then I shall come in and boost the ratings again so no one ever wins!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks like it's working. We have 2 guests back already.


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

449


----------



## Hat' (Sep 7, 2019)

this isn't quick before the mods come


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

447

You don't know what I'm counting


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Are you counting down each spaghettio as you eat it?


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

The amount of times you farted?


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

No but keep guessing!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Damn I was hoping I finally found someone who I can relate to. 

Hmm

Each time you hear the word dab on a COD server.  Counting down each brain cell lost?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Well that’s irrelevant as far as I’m concerned.  What is relevant is the amount of times someone will win this game.  The answer?  0!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

I've already won

Just now actually


You can make that 1 now


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

1-1=0


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Two negatives equal a positive!  I should know, that's like my love life.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Alright, I’m going to say something else now because my attention span is short at the moment.

G E T C O N N E C T E D F O R F R E E ( F R E E ! ) A T E D U C A T I O N C O N N E C T I O N


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> G E T C O N N E C T E D F O R F R E E ( F R E E ! ) A T E D U C A T I O N C O N N E C T I O N



Thanks I always wanted a virus.


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

I can't sleep and I'm the last to post.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Halony said:


> I can't sleep and I'm the last to post.



I'll help


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

500... **gasp**










It.......













Is.........












*TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*















Spoiler: !!!!



lol spam


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> 500... **gasp**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halfway till 50 tbt gets given away


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

May I have some with lots of whipped cream on top?


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 8, 2019)

i like your signature ^^^


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2019)

Uhh


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Boom


----------



## Hat' (Sep 8, 2019)

Bam


----------



## Halony (Sep 8, 2019)

Beem


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 8, 2019)

hi i'm new here and pretty dumb because i'm participating in here but whatever


----------



## gobby (Sep 8, 2019)

You were a fool


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

And I, the greatest fool of them all.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

no Joker


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2019)

MINE


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 8, 2019)

SHARE TIME-


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

So I'm still the winner, right?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> MINE





Lucas4080 said:


> SHARE TIME-





Kuriboh said:


> So I'm still the winner, right?



OMG BARS


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

V I Z I O N said:


> i like your signature ^^^



Thank you~


That's a first


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 8, 2019)

hii back @ it again


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

We knew you couldn't stay away


----------



## Hat' (Sep 8, 2019)

I win wow!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Many congratulations


----------



## Hat' (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you, thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## seeds (Sep 8, 2019)

im hungry


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

seeds said:


> im hungry



Want some of my omelet?


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 8, 2019)

*o worm*

sans is in smash


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry new member, but going to have to take the win for now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry old man but I'm taking it back


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Okay, you can have it.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

How sweet for such a lemon


----------



## Hat' (Sep 8, 2019)

Please I'm winning, thank you to all of the 4 guest viewers.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

6 now that I'm here


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

Ok 0 guest and 1 memeber. Coast clear.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2019)

BEEP BEEP M-


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Ok 0 guest and 1 memeber. Coast clear.


Ummm is that a dog or a cat? It looks like a cat but I don't see any pointy ears lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ummm is that a dog or a cat? It looks like a cat but I don't see any pointy ears lol



I'm guessing the cat flattened its ears, as they do when their anxious, frightened. I think anyway.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ummm is that a dog or a cat? It looks like a cat but I don't see any pointy ears lol



probably a scottish fold in this case.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ummm is that a dog or a cat? It looks like a cat but I don't see any pointy ears lol



Definitely a cat. Its face is very catlike, and it also moves like one. Probably a Scottish fold as others have said.


----------



## Halony (Sep 8, 2019)

Woop


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2019)

Guys, I need help with something. Can you fold my laundry while I uh, try to keep this thread clean?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

meow my cat hates me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2019)

Woof, my virtual dog likes me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Woof, my virtual dog likes me.



meow, rosie likes me


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 8, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Ok 0 guest and 1 memeber. Coast clear.



BABY! I love cats with folded over ears♡


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 9, 2019)

Woof


----------



## Hat' (Sep 9, 2019)

Mooo


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 9, 2019)

*nya??*

meow


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 9, 2019)

eeky


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2019)

I win


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2019)

Nope!


----------



## Halony (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm in it to win it


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2019)

That may be rather difficult.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

Not if I used my innate ability to scare people away.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for scaring them away, clearing the way for me to win.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

Shucks


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

_**pushes everyone aside and makes a run for the goal post**_ >:-(


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

*trips and catches with rose in my mouth*


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> I win



^^^


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2019)

Banned for quoting your own post.

Oh wait... wrong game.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)

Banned for posting in the wrong game


----------



## Dim (Sep 9, 2019)

banned for joining one month ago


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2019)

banned for banning a newbie.


----------



## Dim (Sep 9, 2019)

Banned for having 69 bells lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 9, 2019)

_Banned because we have now started an infinite chain of banning._


----------



## Dim (Sep 9, 2019)

butt


----------



## Hat' (Sep 9, 2019)

Language!


----------



## Dim (Sep 9, 2019)

No. Math.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2019)

Math is my mortal enemy


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

Nox said:


> Banned for having 69 bells lol



Nice


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

thank


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

Spank


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

Tank

- - - Post Merge - - -

welp

- - - Post Merge - - -

booger bank

- - - Post Merge - - -

spam jank

- - - Post Merge - - -

lulz


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 10, 2019)

oh jeezs what is this nonsense


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

I know. everyone keeps thinking they won, but in reality I'm always leading  :>


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

☝


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2019)

)))))))


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Sep 10, 2019)

me win want


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

Butter toast then!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

Truly inconceivable to think buttered toast would result in victor, Ed


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2019)

I N T H E J U N G L E , T H E M I G H T Y J U N G L E , T H E L I O N R O A R S T O N I G H T . . .


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

W E L C O M E T O T H E J U N G L E B A Y B E E


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

Do you have everything I need though?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 10, 2019)

i have two lemons and some water...


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll take the lemons!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nox said:


> I'll take the lemons!



Yo, can you share that with me so I can make lemonade? Tangy said I should make some when life gives me lemons.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

If a cat gives you lemons don't be such a sour puss about it


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tangy looks down on the other citruses, I see.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 11, 2019)

Why wouldn't he? Other citruses just don't have to the same Tang to them...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 11, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Why wouldn't he? Other citruses just don't have to the same Tang to them...


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 11, 2019)

back at it again


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2019)

OMG A PEAR


----------



## Hat' (Sep 11, 2019)

Pears sucks


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2019)

Fun fact: We all breathe in oxygen!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 11, 2019)

Pears are an excellent fruit.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Fun fact: We all breathe in oxygen!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

We would make a good pear


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2019)

We stan the Pear.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 11, 2019)

no the pear is cancelledt xx


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2019)

sis, you're cancelled!


----------



## StressedJess (Sep 11, 2019)

Fun fact: we exist


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2019)

We Pair Pears!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 11, 2019)

I eat pears


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2019)

We appreciate that


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2019)

Orange you glad I didn't say lemon tho?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> Orange you glad I didn't say lemon tho?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> We Pair Pears!



DA, DA, DA-BA-DA,
DA, DA, DA, BA-DA-BA-DA-BA,
DA, DA, DA-BA-DA, DA-DA,
LET'S GO!
We'll be there!
A wink and a smile and a great, old time!
Yeah, we?ll be there!
Wherever we are,
There?s some fun to be found!
We'll be there when you turn that corner,
We'll jump out the bush,
With a big pear hug and a smile!
We'll be pears!


----------



## gobby (Sep 11, 2019)

_ENOUGH OF THE FUN_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 11, 2019)

arrgh pears are delicous


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Its fair to say pears are up there


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2019)

Is Pear the next meme of this thread?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 12, 2019)

*P E A R .*


----------



## Hat' (Sep 12, 2019)

Pear se


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 12, 2019)

IT'S SO CUUUUTE


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

I’m Pearsy Jackson, and I’m here to recover Zeus Pear’s lightning bolt!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 12, 2019)

Pear se jackson?


----------



## Halony (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm back to win


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2019)

Same here


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 12, 2019)

I won't fall into any pear pressure to use the word pear. I refuse to give in!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah! Let's not fall into despear and keep going!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh pear me your sympathy.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2019)

PUMP IT


----------



## Hat' (Sep 12, 2019)

i will twist your pikachu eggs


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

*police siren*

*police car pulls you over and I walk out to your car*

Woah, you’re running away with that win.  Going to have to stop you right there.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 12, 2019)

wee ooo wee oo


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2019)

Hat' said:


> i will twist your pikachu eggs



I-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 12, 2019)

Hat' said:


> i will twist your pikachu eggs



ew


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2019)

Hat' said:


> i will twist your pikachu eggs


Your words and new aethetic screams *EDGE!*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

Not eggshellent


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 13, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Not eggshellent



*GENIUS*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

Um it's spelled jeanyus


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2019)

Squid's got jeans! Squid's got jeans!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 13, 2019)

Today will be the day I finally win this.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

I believe in you!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't believe in this.


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 13, 2019)

!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

I believe... that I won’t win.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 13, 2019)

And you're absolutely right about that


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2019)

HEWO


----------



## Dim (Sep 13, 2019)

Boo


----------



## Hat' (Sep 13, 2019)

Spoocci


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

If I ever become a ghost I'm going to be a sassy one.  Hey boo~~


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

Just this once... I’ll let you win.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 13, 2019)

Eh. I was gonna win either way.

_***buries 1,000,000 pitfalls behind me***_


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

**Falls into the first one**


----------



## Hat' (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm rising


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Woah woah woah, you’re running off with that win again.  Going to have to stop you right there.

*grabs throne and makes a run for it*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 14, 2019)

*grabs Riley on the leg so he trips over and I can steal the throne*


----------



## Hat' (Sep 14, 2019)

*melts the throne* meep


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 14, 2019)

_good. looks like everyone's still snoozing. _

_**Makes a run for it!!**_

You snooze, you lose!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

I feel I need to be super careful with my words oh this site now.

I think even "hi" is a problem

OH NO HIDE ME


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for saying hi.

Lol jk


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2019)

R00D


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 14, 2019)

I am the last person


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

A!  A!  The letter A!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Thts violting the rules


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

ahem. yes. its me, moderator. this forum is shut down now and if you post here on this post on the forum you are banned from the forum for forever. sorry,,, I win!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm already pretty much there


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Winner winner mandarin orange dinner


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

The vegan version


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

The movie


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2019)

I'll just take the throne for now


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

I don’t think so.


----------



## gobby (Sep 15, 2019)

_I am here_


----------



## Hat' (Sep 15, 2019)

Not anymore!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

shh yeah hat your winning


----------



## Hat' (Sep 15, 2019)

Of course I am!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2019)

LEMON GANG TIME


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

GOIN BIG


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Wowzers


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 15, 2019)

I live here now.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

*kicks out of the house*

Sorry friendo, just got to get this win.


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> *kicks out of the house*
> 
> Sorry friendo, just got to get this win.


He's not outside the house! He's right here!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Don’t understand that, but okay *shrugs*

Anyway, I’ll be back later.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

You can't kick me out I know where the remote is


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 15, 2019)

_I have come to hijack this thread and anyone who opposes will have to face a probation._


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2019)

Come at me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

What is this?  Close encounters of the turd kind?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 15, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> Come at me.



 _Indeed you will puny earthling_

- - - Post Merge - - -



MelloDimensions said:


> What is this?  Close encounters of the turd kind?


You too shall face my wrath


----------



## Hat' (Sep 15, 2019)

Passion flower


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

...... I win ig? Im bamboozled


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> &#55357;&#56446; _Indeed you will puny earthling_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> &#55357;&#56446;You too shall face my wrath



In a dance off?


----------



## Kurb (Sep 15, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> He's not outside the house! He's right here!


You said "Kicks out of the house" and his name is Kicks... nvm...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh hey Kurb is back


----------



## Kurb (Sep 15, 2019)

Now: scared my butt off from blameitonjorge's latest video "the word you should never search"


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

No.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Fine I won't resolve world peace


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2019)

Kurb said:


> Now: scared my butt off from blameitonjorge's latest video "the word you should never search"



Mood


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 16, 2019)

ice cream


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

∆∆ big mood


----------



## Hat' (Sep 16, 2019)

crazy how i win oh my gosh


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

Are you sure about that


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 16, 2019)

i want ice cream


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

I like to a imagine this is the podium thank you speech where each person just gets pushed everytime we begin talking.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I like to a imagine this is the podium thank you speech where each person just gets pushed everytime we begin talking.



Mello: Thank you Thank you
Belle Delphine: *shoves mello* HI WHO WANTS GAMER WATER


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

*trap door activates* 

Finally the trap door is deserving for such a name.  Thank you thank you~


----------



## Hat' (Sep 16, 2019)

Meep ? OwO


----------



## Dim (Sep 16, 2019)

Meep!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Exactly


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

STAHP IT


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

r/techniciallythetruth

also, just a theory, but if you have an aux cable, you could plug it into your ps4/xbox controller and transfer audio, making some awesome trolling possible


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

How so?


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

demo drawing


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

It's art


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

A masterpiece.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

I am the second picasso


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

No. You are the first Kurb. Aka losing rn.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

i'm making another one


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

new pfp


----------



## Dim (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

i'm selling these drawings now


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

lol


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

when you tell marshall not to move:


----------



## Hat' (Sep 16, 2019)

meepos


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Do you prefer first addressing a crowd as ladies and gentlemen, or cowards?


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

cowards


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Good


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

tryphophobiac


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Animal playing Animal Crossing


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 16, 2019)

pineapple


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> View attachment 227841
> 
> Animal playing Animal Crossing



KITTY


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

Just going to take this on a joyride for a while.

...






Whoops


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 17, 2019)

weeeeeeeeeee splash


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Siri TBT version, turn off the ability for my friends to see my posts through activity feed please.

Siri TBT version: “Would you like to turn off ALL activity feed notifications?”

Yes please.

Siri TBT version: “Okay, it is done.”

K, thanks.  *fades away like Kobe Bryant*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 17, 2019)

Siri TBT version?️ failed. >)


----------



## Kurb (Sep 17, 2019)

heres my mc skin 
drd


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 17, 2019)

alexa TBT, play despacito


----------



## Kurb (Sep 17, 2019)

that's a dead kid


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2019)

Holo... _Its mE_


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> KITTY



Thas Millie


----------



## gobby (Sep 17, 2019)

Ho hum


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Thas Millie



MILLIE


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> MILLIE



She got it from that trademark M tabby's get


----------



## Kurb (Sep 17, 2019)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/treasure_hunting.asp
well frick they stole the feature


----------



## gobby (Sep 18, 2019)

Zzz


----------



## Kurb (Sep 18, 2019)

The FitnessGram™ Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start.
tl:dr pacer test


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 18, 2019)

i hate that


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 18, 2019)

Salut c'est moi et je suis gagne


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Salut c'est moi et je suis gagne



JE SUIS CALME


----------



## buniichu (Sep 18, 2019)

Damn son


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)

Evil laugh


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2019)

Laughs in spanish


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)

Laughs in dolphin


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2019)

*laughs in plant*


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2019)

_laughs in laughter_


----------



## Kurb (Sep 18, 2019)

okay could we all ask mr. asteroid to wait a couple weeks in time with halloveen


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2019)

Win


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

are you sure about that


----------



## buniichu (Sep 19, 2019)

Get your facts straight, this bun is in the house Uvo


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

okay 5 guests browsing this thread what


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 19, 2019)

If I use max repel, will that increase my chances of winning?


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

nah we aren’t pokemon


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 19, 2019)

That's exactly what a Pok?mon _would_ say...


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

oh my god *has identity crisis* kk I’m good now


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2019)

Wait.  If you’re all Pokemon, all I have to do is catch em’ all and I win!


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

*grabs emergency supply of 999 master balls and loads into machine gun* I am ready, then.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2019)

We're approaching 2000 pages in this thread. 

Back when I had first joined, the thread had just surpassed 1000 pages. Now we're about to double that.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

Well we certainly can't end it now.  Unless


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2019)

We definitely wouldn't want to end it now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

I mean we can right now.  It would be really cool.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2019)

Sure we _could_ but I really don't want to.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

True

Same


----------



## gobby (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't know what we're talking about but I agree


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

Human sacrifice, the usual stuff


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2019)

Don't step too close to the altar. It's actually alive and might mistake you for the actual sacrifice, sending you to whatever nightmare dimension it's connected to. I made that mistake once.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 20, 2019)

life ain't perfect it's... eh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, this page is the same year as the new ahs


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Sep 20, 2019)

quantum theory is Ω (omega) confuse


----------



## Darby (Sep 20, 2019)

If you think you are free then there is no escape possible...


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2019)

Win. I repeat this is a win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

You'll have to repeat that for me.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2019)

Win


----------



## buniichu (Sep 20, 2019)

I'll win in my cardboard box. 100% confirmed. UwU


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Don't step too close to the altar. It's actually alive and might mistake you for the actual sacrifice, sending you to whatever nightmare dimension it's connected to. I made that mistake once.



It takes you to the Mello Dimension!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2019)

When getting to the page 2019... it ends.  0_0


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

Omg! I think I won!


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi (idk what to say)


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Hi (idk what to say)



Welcome to our endless war. Please take a seat on the throne until you are forcibly removed by another user. Guess that user is me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

*activates catapult mechanism in throne*  

Now it's me


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Whatever I'll just buy another throne and sit in that.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't think so.
**activates hidden trap door**

So as I was saying...


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

What were you saying?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

They were saying that I win! Gasp


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Guess they were wrong then.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

**activates explosives**

rude. I was trying to finish my sentence.

Ehem..as I was trying to say...

I win. there.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Still wrong.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

They can never be wrong!  I will defend your honor and win Kuriboh!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

You survived?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Next time get some better explosives.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2019)

|this poster will not win.  
|
v


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

_reads label:_ 
best before November 1959

curses!

I get you all next time!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> |this poster will not win.
> |
> v



Your post was correct.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

I have returned from the future!

To ease on radiation exposure from world war 6 humanity whom still resides on earth live underground in a large terminal while some have reached Jupiter's moon ganymede.  It's pretty awful with what all that happened, and using my ability to change things I acted quick.  I researched, even going as far as looking on the surface.  It would seem that to stop such an event I *have* to win this.  Supposedly there's a special coding in line with having me the victor that will cease the nuclear detonation.  I didn't look too far into it thanks to the radiation, but I am absolutely certain that is what we must do!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2019)

*takes the win away anyway*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

I want to go to Ganymede, I'm taking the win.


----------



## Dim (Sep 20, 2019)

meep

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean... mee...ow? Yeah.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

No. Just no.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

Meow ow ow~


----------



## gobby (Sep 21, 2019)

Ope


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)

Fee fi ho hum


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2019)

*BruH*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2019)

Elefante


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2019)

I don’t care if you’re me, bro.  I won’t let you win.  The new me is better than the old me, and I’m here to prove it.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2019)

*sneaky win while I watch Riley fight himself*


----------



## Hat' (Sep 22, 2019)

llama win


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

Heyy I win


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 22, 2019)

And then you find out it was all dream...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

A wet dream at that.  I may be taking this too seriously.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 23, 2019)

Maybe so, but who's still the winner? 
︶ω︶ ◀


----------



## Hat' (Sep 23, 2019)

me


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I am


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2019)

YA YA YEE


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Strangely compelling


----------



## Hat' (Sep 23, 2019)

i like nick jonas


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

He's cute


----------



## Dim (Sep 23, 2019)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 23, 2019)

Ah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2019)

Sorry, Lucas.  It just has to be done.

*shoots the balloon Lucas is flying on with the win with a slingshot from ACNL, and watches Lucas fall to his doom as I take the win*


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 24, 2019)

Savage level 69%


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Ahh why did he have to land on me.  Not cool


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2019)

*the background noise is “welcome to the jungle” playing*

Welcome to Bojangles, Welcome to Bojangles....

We just forgot your receipt, we just forgot your receipt,

Ah AH AH!!!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

You're gonna frrrryyyy


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

*walks in the house*

Dad: How was your first day at school?- 

*throws bojangles cup of sweet tea at the wall*

Dad: I HATE. EVERYBODY!! *storms away*


----------



## Kurb (Sep 24, 2019)

well yes but actually no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 24, 2019)

*Insert an overused meme from the internet*


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2019)

iNsErT aN OvErUsEd MeMe FrOm ThE iNtErNet


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey, are you trying to copy my homework and changing it up a bit?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

Never


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2019)

*Ever getting back together~
*
I listen to much songs...


----------



## Hat' (Sep 25, 2019)

Pic Achoo


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

Guys, we’re in the 1990’s now.  You know what that means.  It’s time to party!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2019)

"We like to party! We like, we like to party!"


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

aww but how can I party like it's 1999 when we're 9 years too early?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> aww but how can I party like it's 1999 when we're 9 years too early?



Don’t worry, it will be 1999 soon enough.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a flu


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

Whose is winning? Me? Oh of course!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

1994 is my birth year

A great gift would be me winning hint hint


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

Me want win.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

Hunger get what hunger want


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

If you don't let me win I'll get Dave to peck u.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

Gasp thats absurd bird


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't decide if I dye my hair blue or pink, IT ANNOYS ME AHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kurb (Sep 25, 2019)

petition to change owo to cwc


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I can't decide if I dye my hair blue or pink, IT ANNOYS ME AHHHHHHHH



Do both!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

*ambulance sounds*


----------



## Kurb (Sep 25, 2019)

are you sure about that?


*ambulance goned*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

It's wambulance


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

*police sirens as well now*


----------



## Circus (Sep 25, 2019)

I am the champion once more!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2019)

Heuheuhewhahehe

.......
*I win.*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

*helicopter noises too now*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2019)

I realized that I stayed logged in for the whole day. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

*knocks Shellzilla out of the way*

*squats over the win like it’s an egg I’m trying to keep warm*


----------



## seeds (Sep 26, 2019)

my feet are COLD


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

meow.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 26, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Do both!



That's exactly what I said to my boyfriend! xD
But I think he would break up if I did splithair. :'D


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> That's exactly what I said to my boyfriend! xD
> But I think he would break up if I did splithair. :'D



Tell him it's the same color as cotton candy.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

emo hair is instant break up


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 26, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Tell him it's the same color as cotton candy.



Mhhhh, cotton candy.. now I want some. D:


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/KBs3RpF
make this an emoji or else


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 26, 2019)

Jeez, I was not expecting that emoji at all


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

*omega dab*


----------



## Hat' (Sep 26, 2019)

Kurb said:


> *omega dab*



Banned


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Mhhhh, cotton candy.. now I want some. D:



Saame


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2019)

Kurb said:


> *omega dab*



ewww


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

Not a chance.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> ewww


I have the power
*omega dab*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

Well I missed my birth year page.  Thanks work


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

ps4 or switch
which one should i get


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

Switch


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

Both.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

With a side of fries


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

and this is how you eat a big mac


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

And this is how you win.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

you made me drop mah croissant


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm getting hungry now


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'm getting hungry now



What do you want me to get from my fridge that heats up food?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> What do you want me to get from my fridge that heats up food?



That's quite a high tech fridge that has something in that heats up the food.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

it's the anti fridge


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

It has no chill


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

theme song time
someone do this


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

The fridge has no chill,
It heats things up real good,
The fridge has no chill,
It turns things into heated food!

The fridge is the anti fridge,
And it’s got no place being near this bridge,
The fridge is the anti fridge,
And it’s got no place being here, not even a smidge!

The fridge has no chill,
It heats things up real good,
The fridge has no chill,
It turns things into heated food!

Word.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2019)

How did my heating fridge come to this? Are you even ready to see a freezing microwave?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

1997!  It’s my birth year page!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> 1997!  It’s my birth year page!


 Oh snap happy birthyear!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 27, 2019)

Hewwo? OwO


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Hewwo? OwO



h-hi ><


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

Last person to post... must die.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 27, 2019)

apparently this forum I used to belong to thinks they can contact my internet service provider... well guess what? you can’t. you’re just the owner of some obscure and not even active forum. You can’t. You’re just some random owner. You can’t touch me, idiot. (Not anyone here, you’re all good people)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Kurb the link should read "cool photo dump you'll toe-tally get a kick out of"


----------



## Kurb (Sep 27, 2019)

brb gonna do that


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Sucess!


----------



## Kurb (Sep 27, 2019)

yes


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

This recently discovered nebula is totally the lateralus eye from that one Tool album.


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> This recently discovered nebula is totally the lateralus eye from that one Tool album.
> 
> View attachment 228095


It's Dharkon!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> It's Dharmon!



Sakurai is a god confirmed


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 28, 2019)

I believe it.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2019)

Sakurai is just *perfect.*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

I share the same birthday as him, August 3rd


----------



## Hat' (Sep 28, 2019)

I won! said Peach


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

No no no, no winning for you


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 28, 2019)

or you


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

In 2019... I shall win 0_0

It is currently 1998


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2019)

1999, the year Spongebob Squarepants, Ed Edd n' Eddy, and many other great shows were made!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> 1999, the year Spongebob Squarepants, Ed Edd n' Eddy, and many other great shows were made!



Yep, and now we’re heading for Y2K all over again!  Does that mean the internet will go off and I’ll be the last to post?  Who knows!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

I hope so


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

I hope so as well


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh boy, I can’t wait for my birthyear!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

I missed mine, but it's nothing to celebrate any way.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Sep 29, 2019)

chukipa


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 29, 2019)

I've run out of ideas to post here, so I'll just leave this final note here and be on my way   


Spoiler: 💌








*YOU WILL LET KURIBOH WIN! YOU ARE POWERLESS TO RESIST. 
NO MORE POSTING FROM YOU FROM HERE ON OUT.*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Eh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes! It's my birthyear toyear!


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

Well hey Buckaroo! How are you?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for asking mate! I'm pretty great!
_me being a dummy and spending way too long on that rhyme. _


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

Whipped cream on top and a cherry, too! Wear pants with pleats? Yes I do! A steam engine goes "choo choo choo choo"!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 30, 2019)

Hewwo?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 30, 2019)

HEWWOOOO


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 30, 2019)

Post


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 30, 2019)

Poop


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> Poop


Ladies and gentlemen, our 20000th post. p.s. i forgot i'd say i'd give out a prize for it


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 30, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, our 20000th post. p.s. i forgot i'd say i'd give out a prize for it



And it was literally a **** post.


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> And it was literally a **** post.


Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 30, 2019)

I think that perfectly summarizes this thread right there.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

I should only post here while on the toilet to commemorate it further.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I should only post here while on the toilet to commemorate it further.



I’ll raise you one better.

Each time someone posts a joke... I fart.

That’s taking potty humor to a whole new level, my friends.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’ll raise you one better.
> 
> Each time someone posts a joke... I fart.
> 
> That’s taking potty humor to a whole new level, my friends.



Cheek slow clap


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2019)

periodt


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Its octoberrrrrrr


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Its octoberrrrrrr



I can't believe there are 3 months left of 2019


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I can't believe there are 3 months left of 2019



Right?  It feels like it just started.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 2, 2019)

It's going to be weird when the "20s" mean the 2020s and not the 1920s.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> It's going to be weird when the "20s" mean the 2020s and not the 1920s.



It’s time for the roaring twenties v2.0


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello internet lovelies!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

Irish9474 said:


> Hello internet lovelies!!!



Hello to you as well!  I see you have joined us in our never-ending fight-or-flight battle of who gets to take home the infinity gauntlet, by which I mean the win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome to our endless battle. You will likely never win but at least you'll have fun trying.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm terrified of the future


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes, i have xRileyx! and none of you will win, cuz 
I'M THE VIDEO GAME BOY,
I'M THE ONE WHO WINS!


Gotta love Game Grumps man!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

I've already won

I am terribly sorry


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

i will keep coming back, until i've won in the end. not like i have anything better to do with my time when im not at work.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello children of the earth. I must win and you all shall lose.


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

no
im the one who wins


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

That was close


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 3, 2019)

not really lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Alright alright alright, it’s up to me to win now.  I understand.  Yes.


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)

Not so fast Riley! 
It's my time to shine, like my fresh shoes from kicks!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 4, 2019)

If I freeze this thread, does that mean I will be the last person to post, as everything else is frozen ?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 4, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> If I freeze this thread, does that mean I will be the last person to post, as everything else is frozen ?



Yeah but u ain't Elsa sooo


----------



## Hat' (Oct 4, 2019)

I win ?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I win ?



A million dollars, woah you just won a million dollars!

But not the thread.


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)

it was close but i've recovered my throne here!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 4, 2019)

not so fast


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

Hold my gyroid, I’ve got a thread game to win.


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)

I hold it, but I'll also take this win


----------



## seeds (Oct 4, 2019)

Yayyay


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 4, 2019)

"No no no. Not like that."


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 4, 2019)

That's a nice throne you have constructed. It shall henceforth be mine.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m back just in time!


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)

were you really thou?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

Next you’ll say,

“Looks like the win is mine for now.”


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 5, 2019)

maybe i'll let you have the next win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

And now you’ll say,

“I was only pretending to give you _the win_.”


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 5, 2019)

this is all i have to say Riley


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 5, 2019)

:O


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 5, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh wow, you’re still here.

Can’t say you’re going to win, but you get brownie points for at least being adamant enough about it.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 5, 2019)

*sneaky win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 5, 2019)

Don't you dare say that I didn't see that!


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 5, 2019)

Guys! I'm back, what did I miss? :>


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 5, 2019)

Randomness


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 5, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> Randomness



your aesthetic is is so cute omg go off ;u;


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 5, 2019)

Oof! That was close. I'm back though!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 5, 2019)

Irish9474 said:


> Oof! That was close. I'm back though!



Welcome back to the thread! I'm afraid I'll have to ask you to leave due to a limit of being one person on the throne.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 5, 2019)

I hath returned from the depths


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 6, 2019)

im back who got the 50tbt


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2019)

It is the year 2006..........

.........

Wait, did anything important actually happen in 2006


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Sonic 06 clearly

And my brother was born


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Sonic 06 clearly
> 
> And my brother was born



Ahhh yes... Sonic 06 with its horrible glitches that ruined the game.  Truly a nightmarish time to be alive.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

What the heck do you think you’re doing, trying to win like that?  You’re me.  I can’t let you win.  I can’t win.  I’ll fight you... *starts fighting myself*

Oh no!  I’m too good for myself.  I’m going to end up losing to myself!  I will win... but I will also lose.

EDIT:






^me as an old man, still trying to win this game.  2065, colorized.


----------



## gobby (Oct 7, 2019)

Go crazy aaa go stupid aaa


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

Okay, dAs nice


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 7, 2019)

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## gobby (Oct 7, 2019)

I wonder!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 7, 2019)

?w?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 7, 2019)

Squeek


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2019)

Meow


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bark!


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

_moo_


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm glad you all had your fun while I was away, but I'm back.
No need to worry your pretty heads! 
>^.^<​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

Radical!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

Tubular


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes! I’m the winner!


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 7, 2019)

Here to win


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2019)

Same


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

Noooo you all are in the wrong place to win. Go to Brewster's. Aren't I helpful?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

It’s the year 2008... you know what that means


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 8, 2019)

i just want cheese cake


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2019)

henlo


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2019)

You'll never see it coming!!!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 8, 2019)

But i saw it though!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2019)

Um well I still win for now!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 8, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

Time for a temporary win


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 8, 2019)

no


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 8, 2019)

No u


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2019)

fyfvygkvhkibkj/


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry, Psydye.  I didn’t want to have to do this.

*crying as I take the win from you*


----------



## gobby (Oct 8, 2019)

No need to cry, miley. I'll take this burden off your shoulders


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

Actually, I’ll take it back.  I would like to win!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 8, 2019)

I don't think it's allowed to take it back tho. :3


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2019)

Don't flatter yourselves, k? I always had the win and I will always have the win.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Don't flatter yourselves, k? I always had the win and I will always have the win.



Wow, I always knew you had the win, Nox!  Way to go!  I’m so happy for you ; ;...

...

oh... wait...


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## gobby (Oct 8, 2019)

Nothing lasts forever, nox.



[SIZE=-3]except my win[/SIZE]


----------



## Circus (Oct 8, 2019)

Haha, buffoons! Did you really think you could beat.... me?

Looks like I've won, at least for now.


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 8, 2019)

Circus said:


> Haha, buffoons! Did you really think you could beat.... me?
> 
> Looks like I've won, at least for now.



your reign of terror is over! hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

2011 man... what a year


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> 2011 man... what a year



ikr? honestly i miss it ;;


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 9, 2019)

_may i have a win please, with large fries and milkshake?_


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

That will be 2011,50€ please!


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 9, 2019)

i shall win for five seconds at minimum


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 9, 2019)

Your 7 and a half hour win has come to an end..


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

How dare you taking the win away. :O


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2019)

I shall be the victorious. For like 2 hours


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm really sorry for breaking your dreams then..


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2019)

I must follow my dreams once again!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 10, 2019)

meow meow


----------



## Hat' (Oct 10, 2019)

Meep meep


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Meep meep



How is this meme not dead yet


----------



## gobby (Oct 10, 2019)

_I am here_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 10, 2019)

Not for much longer


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2019)

Beep beep, I’m a robot sheep


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm the wiener


----------



## Hat' (Oct 10, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> How is this meme not dead yet



Because I shall revive it everytime it dies


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'm the wiener



Ugh, now I really want a Wiener (sausage) T-T


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2019)

Here I am, to end the reign of the Mipha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2019)

And I'm here to end the reign of anyone else who dare comes forward against me.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2019)

Try me


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Ugh, now I really want a Wiener (sausage) T-T



lmao I like how you had to clarify. I feel you.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> lmao I like how you had to clarify. I feel you.



Haha, better safe than sorry! 

The Wiener in my hometown is just so good. It was one of the hardest things to resist when I was Vegetarian~


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 11, 2019)

i was some food now


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Haha, better safe than sorry!
> 
> The Wiener in my hometown is just so good. It was one of the hardest things to resist when I was Vegetarian~



Germany is good for their wieners, and chocolate milk.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Germany is good for their wieners, and chocolate milk.



Indeed! We have some Vanilla Chocolatemilk powder, that I've never seen in France before.
So 2 - 0 for Germany.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Indeed! We have some Vanilla Chocolatemilk powder, that I've never seen in France before.
> So 2 - 0 for Germany.



I am now craving it


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2019)

ugh this food talk tho


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 11, 2019)

it's been a while


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

In 5 pages... 2019... it ends... 0_0


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2019)

O______O


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

O_______________________O


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

0_________________________________________________________________________________0


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

What were you all doing in 2014?  I was just entering my second year of college


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 12, 2019)

i want food now


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> What were you all doing in 2014?  I was just entering my second year of college



Too much bad things, lol.
Met my bf secretly for the first time, as I knew my parents would never allow me to stay with a 20yo stranger when I was 17yo.
Told them I'd sleep over at a friends house xD
And then later in 2014 I moved to France. :'D


----------



## gobby (Oct 12, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> What were you all doing in 2014?  I was just entering my second year of college



Dang, I was in my second year of middle school. Pretty good memories there actually!

Anyways, win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2019)

gobby said:


> Anyways, win



I think not.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2019)

Yesn't


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2019)

Woah, I think you’ve had the win for long enough now.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 13, 2019)

Indeed


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 13, 2019)

I agree. wait-


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 13, 2019)

Not today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 13, 2019)

How about I thwack you into another dimension?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)

Sorry, Shellzilla.  But it looks like I’m going to have to use the blue *shell* on you.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 14, 2019)

im gonna use hatchet man on you riley and critical hit at the same time


----------



## Hat' (Oct 14, 2019)

I win! thanks a lot


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2019)

Woo


----------



## Hat' (Oct 14, 2019)

t Woot


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

I won, am I cool yet?


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm just here for the day this website shuts down and this forum post actually has a winner


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

HotNotHut said:


> I'm just here for the day this website shuts down and this forum post actually has a winner



Lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 14, 2019)

But how will we ever know who truly wins?

Guess we have to keep goin to find out.


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 14, 2019)

Guess so. Feels nice to be a winner for a few minutes.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 15, 2019)

Indeed. :3


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2019)

I winnnn!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Not for long


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 15, 2019)

hocus pocus! agh i got poisoned


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

:|



There;s no flat mouth gyroid emoji lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Only two years to go...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Oct 16, 2019)

Stop questionning yourself it's clear that I'm winning


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2019)

neeehhhhhehehhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but this is my win for now.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Mwuahaha I'm going to win C:<


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Sorry, Miharu, I would let you win, but I really want to win now.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

So do I! Oops!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Omg, it’s 2018 now... only one page to go until we get to our current year...

And then we can go into the future.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't want to relive 2018 lmao


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll help you go back to 2019, but you'll have to let me win in exchange.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2019)

How about no.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 18, 2019)

is it 2019 yet?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe? I WIN!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 18, 2019)

nah


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Did I win now?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 18, 2019)

no


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2019)

No, i did


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 18, 2019)

omg its 2019 now. HAPPY 2019 GUYS!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2019)

omg really? omgomg


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

stream icy by kim petras for clear skin


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> stream icy by kim petras for clear skin



works for me everytime-


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Of course it does! Try it at home and see for yourselves!


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

whoo- joining some games


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Mwhahahahaha


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

We’re about to go into the future.... WOAH BRO


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2019)

wooloo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Boop :>


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

i win :>


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Never! :> I shall be the winner! Mwuahahaha


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

no me :>>


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

No, me! :>


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

no me >


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Never! It shall be me! C:<


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

nurp MINEEE


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

NOPE MEEE XD


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm (not) the last person who will post here


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Mwuahahaha! C:<


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 18, 2019)

what happened to my red turnip lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

We’re all winners


----------



## Dim (Oct 18, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> We’re all winners


Yeah... no. I'm the winner. Nice try though


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Try again then


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Howdy


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 18, 2019)

I guess I missed the end times

Lame


----------



## Dim (Oct 18, 2019)

two thousand twenty two... poo... **chuckles**


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 19, 2019)

hehehehe
I just finished World of light. ugh %99.67 completed


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Good spooky morning


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 19, 2019)

Get keen for halloween


----------



## gobby (Oct 19, 2019)

yall hear sumn?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 19, 2019)

How r u


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 19, 2019)

Not to bad myself  

Victory generally makes me feel pretty good


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 19, 2019)

can i have that chocolate cake?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

No. It's for me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 19, 2019)

Can you stop posting please? You're making it harder for me to take the throne!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Never!!!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

I wish...


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

I wish you could all stop posting!!!!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

No chance...


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Oops, I accidentally posted. Sorry!


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Are we spamming emojis now or something?!?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Meep..


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Ok... I'm running out of options now.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

And I am just getting started


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh no...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh yes


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

letter thread got closed i'm scared


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh no bro


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

And I oop...


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

And we oop-


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

You oop, I oop, we all oop!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

an i oop an i oop, skskskskk!​


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

In the year... 2025...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 19, 2019)

2026 is the year the world will end


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> 2026 is the year the world will end



Does that mean this thread will end on page 2026?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

Oop.​


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Meep


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

-Glitch-


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm currently jamming out to my Spotify playlist... what is everyone else doing? xD​


----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2019)

Trolling on smash ultimate...


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

Jamming on my spotify playlist aswell... about to clean my room


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Just woke up an hour ago.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

Go back to sleep and let me win!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Go back to sleep and let me win!!!



No.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2019)

sleep?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> sleep?



Nein (no).


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

Meep?


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2019)

DID SOMEBODY SAY MEEP!?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2019)

FIRST!-oh wait.......


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 20, 2019)

Who knew finishing last actually nets you the win? I guess my tardiness paid off!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

And now it doesn’t!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Winner


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2019)

My WIN


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Have a good afternoon


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, I will


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello? Is this thing on? HEY SIRI! Nope not on, damn thing.......


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 21, 2019)

spooky scary skelegtons


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;w; 

Hi everyone! :3​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

Raccoons for sale in my area

EDIT: WAIT THIS ISNT GOOGLE, DAMMIT


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

bruh sound effect #2​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 22, 2019)

bruh moments


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

BRUH MOMENT!​


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 22, 2019)

bra moment indeed


----------



## Hat' (Oct 22, 2019)

meep moment


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

very sleepy OTL​


----------



## Hat' (Oct 22, 2019)

Please go to sleep and let me win!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 22, 2019)

sneaky win


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

not THAT easily!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 22, 2019)

slides in and steals the show


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

I SAID NO


----------



## Hat' (Oct 22, 2019)

Dules


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 22, 2019)

hi guys 




just winning


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

._.

Hi~​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

I win! And since I won,  I'd like to share something with all you LOSERS


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh? Is that so?​


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH

IT’S A TIME TO GET ON THE ROAD TO 18,000 POSTS,

IT’S A LONG LONG JOURNEY AND IF I GIVE UP I’M TOAST,

A LONG LONG JOURNEY TO BA SING SE!!

Wait... what?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ;w;

Hewwo everyone~​


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 22, 2019)

Alright, I've been letting other people win this for way too long now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2019)

*(Insert anything here) intensifies*


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

Winner winner!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 23, 2019)

hoi, not so fast


----------



## Hat' (Oct 23, 2019)

Not so fast indeed!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

go away!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 23, 2019)

<3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 23, 2019)

</3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Give me the W, right meow


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

JUMP JUMP JUMP JUMP, JUMP AROUND!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 23, 2019)

Jump up in the air!


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2019)

spike ya with Dair!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

Bend your knees....

AND..........

JUMP!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 23, 2019)

meep


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

Heh, they'll never find me here...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

Enemy sp0ted


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

Heck!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2019)

*wins in uwu*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 24, 2019)

tactical nuke incoming!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 24, 2019)

no!?!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2019)

Alrightalrightalrightalright


----------



## Hat' (Oct 24, 2019)

Hewwo?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 24, 2019)

hai


----------



## Beanz (Oct 24, 2019)

iM gOinG to WiN anD nObODY is GonA stOPaMe


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2019)

I shall stop you.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 24, 2019)

NOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO OH NO! THEY has stopethed me!


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, you have no chance of victory against such a powerful weapon.


----------



## Zura (Oct 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Yes, you have no chance of victory against such a powerful weapon.








It's true, very powerful indeed.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 25, 2019)

stop you have violated the law


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2019)

Bruh. I was super excited to eat these 4D lego block gummies, just to find out they’re gluten free. Ugh. They taste so bad...​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 25, 2019)

i want candy now?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 25, 2019)

*throws candy your way*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 25, 2019)

I want a win. Can you throw a win to me?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 25, 2019)

No!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2019)

I have come back to haunt this thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wait, hold up. My name is blue which means I'm a staff member (temporarily I'm sure)! Hoho, I'll use my powers to ban you all!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 25, 2019)

noms candy and eats your blue member status. 
tastes like blueberry


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2019)

You'll never take my blue from me. Even when it's no longer in my name, it will be transferred to my collectibles, making them even bluer than before.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> You'll never take my blue from me. Even when it's no longer in my name, it will be transferred to my collectibles, making them even bluer than before.



But what about the yellow ones?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> But what about the yellow ones?



They don't have to become green if they don't want to. It's my frost eggs that matter anyway.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

oh yeah my blue feather is still blue right?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

SHHH, c'mon guys some of us only slept 14hrs!!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 26, 2019)

Who cares!!! I like trumpets .


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 26, 2019)

I prefer guitar.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 26, 2019)

Too basic for me.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 26, 2019)

boo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2019)

Did someone mention guitars? I'd love to be able to play one someday.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Sp00ky


----------



## Zura (Oct 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Did someone mention guitars? I'd love to be able to play one someday.



I'd love to learn the drums someday. Also might take singing lessons if I ever get around to it


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Okayokayokay


----------



## Hat' (Oct 26, 2019)

Woo ah


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

ALRIGHT, *which one of you stole my calculator?!*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 26, 2019)

Game over


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Game over



Yes indeed, for you


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

Stop playing that gosh darn RAP music, you damn hooligans!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

It means i won^^


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2019)

honk honk :O)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

uh..... rosie says i win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Migi is telling me that I should try to win now.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

Um, sharingan?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 26, 2019)

i want chocolate


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

dont notice dont notice dont notice dont notice boat nonice dont notice


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> dont notice dont notice dont notice dont notice boat nonice dont notice



boo


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Home depot theme intensifies


----------



## Zura (Oct 27, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Migi is telling me that I should try to win now.



Were you trying to lose before?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm winning .


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

someday you will


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 27, 2019)

I would like a ticket for a win, please


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Were you trying to lose before?



No, I was just biding my time and waiting for the right moment to strike.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2019)

It's been awhile since I've won. Ah, it feels good, though.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Y'all really think you can beat me, its cute really


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Y'all really think you can beat me, its cute really



Not as cute as you


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

:} well you're not wrong


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 28, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Not as cute as you



Huge Scott Pilgrim fan so just paying my respects to your profile.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 28, 2019)

i just want some pumpkin candy from that jar


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Took you geeks long enough to show up


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 28, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Huge Scott Pilgrim fan so just paying my respects to your profile.



Rad, it's probably my favorite graphic novel series. I read it over the summer and it's got so much charm and god I just love it so much.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Haven't posted here in awhile


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Time to post... and then lose


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

My specialty


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Give it up dweebs, you know you cant out-post me. ;}


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

O really o k t h e n


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 29, 2019)

oh my


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

:3 amazing


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2019)

W1n


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

uuhhh do you KNOW who i am, sweaty??


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 29, 2019)

Git gamer'd noobs


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

get muted


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 29, 2019)

no u


----------



## Hat' (Oct 29, 2019)

Meep!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 29, 2019)

yey a meme has apperared


----------



## Hat' (Oct 29, 2019)

Meep.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

>:|


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2019)

Wooloo


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

this person is a complete dork ↓↓


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 29, 2019)

How dare you calling Ekko a dork


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

I like food


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll magic burst everyone out of this thread.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2019)

fake fan ^^


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

Quick! gimme my prize


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Here’s your prize!  Just open your hands

*places nothing in your hands*


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Here’s your prize!  Just open your hands
> 
> *places nothing in your hands*



Thank you for the gracious prize! ​


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 30, 2019)

Where's my prize?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 30, 2019)

Now if Jeremy could do me a solid and lock this thread instead


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

i know right


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

W1111111111111111n


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2019)

Chicken (taco) dinner


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

My nearly four hour reign... ruined by tacos.

Only fitting to be honest.


----------



## Countdown (Oct 31, 2019)

hmmm, *insert funny comment*


----------



## Hat' (Oct 31, 2019)

Hewwo!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2019)

Cheeseburgers anyone?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 31, 2019)

-cough-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 31, 2019)

nope its not you're turn to win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'll gladly take my turn now... And I'll never make a move so you won't!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 1, 2019)

were spirit tokens handed out already


----------



## Hat' (Nov 1, 2019)

Meep!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

Oi.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

Oi to you too


----------



## Hat' (Nov 1, 2019)

ey!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

Nay


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

I win! (For now)


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2019)

you WISH it was that easy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2019)

Greetings.


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

Bonjour mes amis


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2019)

Shoo!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

Boo


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

Arrggh!


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

Wooo!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2019)

yaHOOOO


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello its a me, super mario on the ps4. WAHOOOO


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2019)

AchOOOOOOO


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2019)

*noise when Mario falls off the map*


----------



## Tensu (Nov 2, 2019)

sksksksksksksksk


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2019)

congrats you've all been blessed/cleansed by our lord and savior:







Touch the snot, *DO IT*​


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 2, 2019)

Chandelure is your true savior. Its fire will burn your soul insufficiencies away.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2019)

But does chandelure have skin moisturizing snot? DIDNT THINK SO, BUCKO.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello it's a me, Super Luigi on the XBOX ONE. WAHOOOO


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2019)

Ooo waka waka waka!!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 2, 2019)

shakira ?


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

shakira!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 2, 2019)

boom


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2019)

shakalaka?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 2, 2019)

i choose you, dynamax Charizard!
Use Flamethrower on Teabagel.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

HA, think it'd be that easy to one-shot me? talk to the FOCUS BAND


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2019)

*uses flamethrower now that your Focus Band is gone*


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

*Dies while trying to open a hyper potion*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

throws another pokemon


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2019)

Hehehehe


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2019)

Well you just lost. Who's laughing now?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2019)

Me..?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't think you are?^^


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2019)

HAHERHAHUHA
^ see? I am.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

I cant heaaarrrrr you!^^


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

I win .


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

you've been king of the hill for too long mr


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

i want chocolate


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

so do i, i'd KILL for a reese cup :{


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

boop the snot


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

snoot the boop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

that does not work


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2019)

I like to boop my cats snoot

But she doesn't like it


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

booping a dog's snoot is even better, there's plenty of matter to work with


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

i would rather just


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello? Hello-hello? No one here, now's my chance!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

you nearly had it for an hour


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2019)

MWUAHAHA can't stop me now :>


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 4, 2019)

Don't stop me now! Cause i'm having a good time!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

who would stop me at 4:30 >


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 4, 2019)

nope


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

can I buy ur popsicle


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 4, 2019)

no


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

dang nabbit


----------



## Hat' (Nov 4, 2019)

Hewwo?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 4, 2019)

hi its me! A normal person


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I cant heaaarrrrr you!^^



Aye aye captain


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

everyone shut up youre making henry uncomfortable


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

Mwhahahahaha!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2019)

!ahahahahahwM


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2019)

Woo

To the

Loo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 4, 2019)

boo


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

For my 12000th post, I present to you: oh yea, woo yea.


----------



## Dim (Nov 5, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> For my 12000th post, I present to you: oh yea, woo yea.


Game&Watch you alright there, champ?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 5, 2019)

We've got a winner!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 5, 2019)

no im the winner


----------



## Hat' (Nov 5, 2019)

I am. be gone .


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 5, 2019)

*poof*


----------



## Hat' (Nov 5, 2019)

Peef


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 5, 2019)

Long time I tried my luck winning this.. let's win!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2019)

And now you lose... and so do I.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2019)

Alright listen up you little hooligans, I WIN, *ME*. not you...*ME*. Anyone who posts next is an absolute DORK and no one likes them.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2019)

Does anyone want some tea?


----------



## seeds (Nov 5, 2019)

hhaahahah


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 5, 2019)

uh help


----------



## lsabella (Nov 5, 2019)

womp womp womp


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 5, 2019)

ok boomer


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 5, 2019)

i9uytifdrsearw


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2019)

shoo! go read a book or something!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2019)

With the amount of words in this thread, it could probably count as a full length novel.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 5, 2019)

sureeee


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm not here


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2019)

Good thing I won't feel bad about beating no one for the prize


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2019)

who are you talking to? crazy weirdo


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2019)

Okay, I think you’ve won for long enough now.  Mimikyu, use Shadow Sneak.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 6, 2019)

my doom desire just hit!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm up for some good old fashioned doom.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> my doom desire just hit!





MapleSilver said:


> I'm up for some good old fashioned doom.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2019)

Sorry, but you have won long enough as well now.  Going to have to dunk on you.

*dunks the basketball into the hoop*


----------



## Hat' (Nov 7, 2019)

I was on the verge of puking but happily for me, I didn't! I'm so happy.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

I won, change my mind.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

I don't have to change your mind if I already won.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

you thot thought^


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

Still winning.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

you have not gained permission


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

Why would I need to ask myself for permission?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

you can only DREAM of winning


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

I'll keep coming back, again and again.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

how long do you intend on losing?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

However long you plan to do the same.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

in that case, let the battle commence


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

This shall be a battle that the bards write songs about.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

Battle of the gods, just know I dont plan on losing


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

oh they battled
but futile was their fight
for out of the night
I came and left them rattled


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> oh they battled
> but futile was their fight
> for out of the night
> I came and left them rattled



That was beautiful.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> oh they battled
> but futile was their fight
> for out of the night
> I came and left them rattled



BEGONE, lest you get caught in the crosshairs


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

I should've done "oh ~how~ they battled" to better match syllables, I did in my head but forgot to type it


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

A jester like you will never win, I wont allow it


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

knock knock


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

Of course they won't win, but neither shall you.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

Jester laughs at your propositions


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

oh how you dream to be victorious, its actually quite cute


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

You can laugh all you want once you've accepted your fate.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

Jesters never accept fate, they have no fate, they are free to jest and suffer from occasional existential crisies


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

just know my 12k posts were all from only 2 years, and i am prepared to do so again. Even on a thread like this


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

You'll be contemplating your existence a lot after losing this battle.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

I got 250 posts in just october but that's half your monthly posts


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

the only thing i will be contemplating is how well you'll be able to cope with losing so badly


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

I do think I'll stop at 740 posts though, so soonish


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

Will you actually stop or are you simply feigning defeat to let our guards down?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

How embarrassing it must be to lose so badly, alas I know a psychiatrist who would be more than capable of helping you through it. ;}


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

Then I suggest scheduling your next session with them soon, as you're going to need it.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

oooooo ahahah

the jester laughs once more


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

I'll leave you to your laughing and actually take the win.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 7, 2019)

Not if I have anythin to say about it.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

hoohoo
teehee


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

To commemorate my victory i wrote you losers a poem to help you cope

Oh how cute
To think you can win
elaborate, the lies you spin
typing away, dreaming, oh what a hoot!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> To commemorate my victory i wrote you losers a poem to help you cope
> 
> Oh how cute
> To think you can win
> ...



I respect that poem so I will leave the victory to you
 or will I


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

ive already gained a fan with my victory, but please, no autographs


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

What victory?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

this one! but its alright i didnt expect a peasant like you to notice


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

I still don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

Isnt it past your bedtime


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you thread, for inspiring my new look


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

Bed? Never heard of it.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

you're probably not sleepy cuz of my sweet sweet coffee


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm having tea tonight.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

oooooo dang
we're having a party up in here


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

Take your business elsewhere


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

There's no harm in trying to make some money while failing to be the winner of this thread.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

Now that I'm victorious once again ill let you guys have it I'm starting to feel bad ;}


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

what if i only want what I can't have though :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

Yall need to move this conversation over to Dawnpiplup's thread k thx


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

do you mean to mock us? The battle of gods happened here today and thats ALL you have to say?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2019)

Welcome everybody, to the person who posts the most wins!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Welcome everybody, to the person who posts the most wins!



i think i won then


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

maybe me though?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

i dont think so?


----------



## Zura (Nov 7, 2019)

You fools, surely you jest! There is only one winner and that is me. Suckith on thatith


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Suckith on thatith



Welp there's my laugh of the night

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> do you mean to mock us? The battle of gods happened here today and thats ALL you have to say?



yup


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

*anger intensifies*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 8, 2019)

how many times has hestu won raffles anyway


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

I won an aple raffle once! it was a great moment, i havent won a taffle since though


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I won an aple raffle once! it was a great moment, i havent won a taffle since though



nani? in that case are you ready for something much better?


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

i am so ready


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

me and Henry are very glad to hear that


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

last one before sleepinn!


----------



## Zura (Nov 8, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> last one before sleepinn!



You thought the last post would your's but It was mine, Excalibur's!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

za worldo (am i cool yet?)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 8, 2019)

dio!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

naruto actually^^^


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2019)

I fancy a bagel dipped in a cuppa tea now


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

DONT YOU DARE


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2019)

Kettle is on!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

*sweats profusely* STOP


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2019)

too late for that.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi gamers


----------



## Hat' (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi girls and gays


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

Our bagel brethren will remember this day


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeet


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 8, 2019)

Teey


----------



## Zura (Nov 8, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> za worldo (am i cool yet?)


----------



## Hat' (Nov 8, 2019)

jojo is overrated there i said it


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2019)

Hat' said:


> jojo is overrated there i said it



YES THANK YOU


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

oopSe i didnt mean to come here click here type this orclick to send!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 8, 2019)

hehe


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

whoa that was close


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2019)

Hat' said:


> jojo is overrated there i said it



Boooooo boooooo!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 8, 2019)

HoooooooHooooooo*


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2019)

*attaches you to a bus and then lets the bus drive away*

Okay... I think I’m safe now...


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

Now you have a much bigger problem left >:}


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 9, 2019)

Yeah, me


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2019)

Literally who?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

I think they were talking about me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 9, 2019)

i dont know about that


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2019)

I dont either


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

Its my turn for winning!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 10, 2019)

mum said it's my time to win


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 10, 2019)

hellooo children of the earth.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

hheeehooo


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

i'm back once again


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

DROP THE BAGEL M'AAM


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2019)

I have six bagels in my freezer. If you ever want to see them again, I must win this thread.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I have six bagels in my freezer. If you ever want to see them again, I must win this thread.



how dare you put them in the *FREEZER*, you actual monster.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> how dare you put them in the *FREEZER*, you actual monster.



Don't worry, a quick trip to the toaster will fix them right up.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

I cradle mine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Don't worry, a quick trip to the toaster will fix them right up.



Haha this actually made me laugh


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 10, 2019)

I want bagels now


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

The bagels will remember this lets all not forget the bagel war of 1920....


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

my bagel


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

No


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 10, 2019)

you thought you'd seen the last of me


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> you thought you'd seen the last of me



Wow, how did you escape that bus?  I would love to hear the story of how it all went down.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Wow, how did you escape that bus?  I would love to hear the story of how it all went down.



Oh I know what happened. They caused the bus to veer off into the side of the road and crash. While the bus was waiting for the tow truck to arrive, kikotoot managed to escape and return to this thread. I even found the footage.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 10, 2019)

Lucky for me, before you strapped me to the bus, I had just finished an orgo lab and had some spare LiAlH4 on hand/in my coat pocket.
Equally lucky: it was humid out B) I was able to add some of the mixture to the straps--very carefully as it combusts when in contact with water--and it did its work (I wish I just had classic HCl though). with my spare reducing agent, I poured it down the side of the bus, and it "teared" down (think the last scene of the spongebag square pants movie with the tear and electrical outlet) to the exhaust pipe, where it set of a chain reaction of mini explosions all the way up to the bus' engine.

At this point I was already free of the straps, but I had to ensure my captors would be adequately preoccupied so as to not pursue me. The engine broke down (no one was injured) and that's what caused the driver to veer off the road and crash the bus. What Maple said was accurate, but only the aftermath of my escape plan.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

Ah, alright...

Cool story bro


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 10, 2019)

bumping cuz I didn't go through all that work escaping for nothing


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2019)

This thread will never end like The Neverending Story.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

thats why we're here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2019)

Am I allowed to play music that will destroy people's ears around here? I mean, it's not like I'm trying to win here.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2019)

not like we have anything better to do^^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2019)

nope hurr hurr


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Nope, sorry


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

thanks for keeping the win warm for me ;}


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah, and now I’ll just take it back.  Thank you


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

oh what a joker you!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

You know me


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

OOOh you!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Now give me the win


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

why would i do that?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

I will have the win..... yes


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

You're so funny!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

So are you


----------



## Zura (Nov 11, 2019)

no me


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes you


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

if not me then hoo?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Hoo hoo... says the owl


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> hoo?









Hoot! You have summoned the infamous Kaepora Gaebora. You are forever condemned to listen to his never ending rants.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

please dont post pictures of me, k thanks^^^


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 11, 2019)

blah blah blah balh


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2019)

Victoryyyy


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

not yet


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

You’re right


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

wrong^


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

indeed


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

....


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Is that the best you’ve got?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

U wot?!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Exactly


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't think you get who youre messin wit


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

I could say the same to you


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm baaaaaAAAAAaaaaack


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

F.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Enough


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Double F!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Triple F... for you

You know what they say, three strikes and you’re out.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

F? im still in, take that!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

nope u


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 12, 2019)

double f to the power of 3


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm the trash man, I'm the one who knocks, AND THEN I START EATING GARBAGE


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

eat this garbage B)​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

no!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> no!



yes!!!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

nuh-uh!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

yuh-huh!!!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

nuh-uh-uh!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

yuh-uh-uh-uh!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

no no no!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

yes, yes, yes!!​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 12, 2019)

guh huh


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2019)

Idek


----------



## Hat' (Nov 12, 2019)

Kedi


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

hmph :


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

hmph!!!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

hmph hmph!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> hmph hmph!



Hmph~ xD​


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm winning!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

no youre not! Im a winner! ME!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

no u​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Nuh uh!! This is my house which means I get to win


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

no u x2​


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

Nuh uh!! Nice Try!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't want to be your friend anymore


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

omg nooooo ​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

And no I WONT trade my lunchables!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

ur lunchables stinky anyways​


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

I win again!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

ssssttoooooooohhhhhpppp


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

omg im— done

sike​


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

Me too
sike


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m deffos gonna win c:​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

No me I've been here longer! I've seen things you cant even IMAGINE seeing!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

are you sure abt that.....​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I've seen it all, ive DONE it all!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

alright bro....​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine a bagel....


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Go on^...


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

Except winning this game


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm already "winning"^^


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

No


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

yes no


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

No yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2019)

None of you are winning now.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

uhhhhh says hoo?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah right


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

yeah!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

I win (again)


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

huh?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Sup


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

hi wassup​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

uhhhhhh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

bongo grookey... so coot​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

grookey wins! and he DOESNT eat veggies!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Heckie. Grookey IS technically a veggie, in a sense.​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

How dare you call him that


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> How dare you call him that



Ummmmm because I’m his mother obviously ;w;


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I won the custody battle long ago and you know that!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

whatchu mean!!!

grookey is my son!!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Look how happy he is playing that bongo, did YOU give him that bongo for christmas?? NO. it was me!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

you’re so mistaken : s

I gave him that bongo set a long time ago, Sharon!! Your time with Grookey is UP!!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

I have the weekdays with him, BECKY. You only have the weekends with him!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 12, 2019)

bonk bonk here is bungo grookey


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

no


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 13, 2019)

It's my turn now


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> It's my turn now



Love your sig!!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 13, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Love your sig!!



Thanks!

Still gonna win though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Nah. I am :3​


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

PK Victory Ω


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Not so fast~ uwu​


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes, officer, this post right here


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

no u​


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 13, 2019)

meow


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 13, 2019)

Woof all the way


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Bork.​


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2019)

I got the W


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2019)

now take the L


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

The big W


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

ME, I win!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

NOO meeee


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

no!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

yess!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

hoo!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

Moo


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

boo!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

Roo


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2019)

chu?


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

Pika?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Bulba? 0:​


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Squirtle squirtle


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Charrrrr!!!​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

GROOOKEY


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

#GrookeyGang​


----------



## Simple (Nov 13, 2019)

I guess everyone was once a winner at the second they posted it because they were the last of the second LOL


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

#SobbleSquad ???

Teabagel, what do you think? x3​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

ITS NOT THAT SIMPLE, SIMPLE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Byleth said:


> #SobbleSquad ???
> 
> Teabagel, what do you think? x3​



Grookey gang for life!!


----------



## Simple (Nov 13, 2019)

Haha! I WIN WOOH


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

#GroocciGang

Like... Gucci Gang? Heh. Yeah.​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

grucci


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Grucci Gang uwu​


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2019)

ha. I win now


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

owo?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

owo????​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

oowwoowwow?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

#ScorbunnySquad


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

OWO​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

owowoowowowoowowooowowowoowowoowowowowoow
owowoowowowoowowooowowowoowowoowowowowoow
owowoowowowoowowooowowowoowowoowowowowoow
owowoowowowoowowooowowowoowowoowowowowoow
owowoowowowoowowooowowowoowowoowowowowoow
owowoowowowoowowooowowowoowowoowowowowoow






Shinichi said:


> #ScorbunnySquad



Sleep with one eye open and your kneecaps covered


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Grookey > Scorbunny > Sobble

I don’t make the rules​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

the list goes like this:

1. grookey
2. sobble
3. who?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

no... scorbunny is cute ):​


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Sleep with one eye open and your kneecaps covered



Nah, I’ll just have the place filled with traps so that no one can get in.

Also, according to the poll, I think the list is...

1. Sobble
2. Scorbunny
3. Who?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

):

Grookey... pls...​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Also, according to the poll, I think the list is...
> 
> 1. Sobble
> 2. Scorbunny
> 3. Who?



OK LISTEN HERE PUNK,


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2019)

Not again...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

Calm down ladies, we all know the best starter Pokemon is Infernape


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Calm down ladies, we all know the best starter Pokemon is Infernape



DO NOT even get me started mister......


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2019)

I won (once again)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Calm down ladies, we all know the best starter Pokemon is Infernape



He speaks the truth!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

blasphemy!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm having a bagel for breakfast


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

I JUST calmed down from our last encounter.... DO NOT get me started AGAIN


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

I'll do anything to win


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

you're not the only one


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 14, 2019)

Stare at my elegance and watch me win.


Spoiler: True beauty


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

Thats a shame


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

awww look guys, he thinks he can win! Oh how absolutely adorable!^^^


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 14, 2019)

Ooo lala


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 14, 2019)

I am going to have some tea and bagels. Just try to stop me from eating this healthy snack.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

oh whos a sweet little loser, you are! yes you are!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

Takes one to know one hehe


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

i know right? are you guys related? ;}


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 14, 2019)

koo koo


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 14, 2019)

I come with an important message

play Dragon Quest

that is all


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2019)

I would if I wasn't that tight on my gaming budget lately lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a message y’all...

Play Minecraft (lulz)

That’s all~​


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a message guys.

I win.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

Not for long :3​


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

Back to winning again!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 14, 2019)

ur mom xd


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 14, 2019)

I win, no questioning it.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2019)

Is this where all the cool kids are?


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2019)

No, the cool kids are the ones winning (aka me rn).


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

Oof


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

no u​


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 15, 2019)

smirk


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2019)

no *me*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 15, 2019)

arghhhhh


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 15, 2019)

Sorry but I win, scram


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Sorry but I win, scram



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 15, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!



Thanks


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't get too excited


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 16, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Don't get too excited



^^^


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 16, 2019)

i cant be bothered buying pokemon sw


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 16, 2019)

hahaha


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 16, 2019)

Pika pikaaaaa


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2019)

Chuuuuuu


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 16, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


>



tooo too coool


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

I win. Yay!!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 16, 2019)

Well, about that...


----------



## Hat' (Nov 16, 2019)

Hewwo?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2019)

Woah


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 18, 2019)

nice 1 day record. Im ruining it


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)

Back at it again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2019)

Right back 'atcha!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm now part of the countless soft pastel pink/blue aesthetics going on on this forum


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2019)

Welcome we're glad to have you here^^


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> nice 1 day record. Im ruining it



Woah bro


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 18, 2019)

no lemons in this tbt thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

This thread's probably lost a lot of people thanks to the giveaway thread. 

Which means it's easier for me to come and take the win.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 18, 2019)

nope


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> no lemons in this tbt thread


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 18, 2019)

Nicole. said:


>



cuts the lemon in half


----------



## MayorEiffel (Nov 18, 2019)

I win! >


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

For 1 minute.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2019)

How does it feel like to be completely outclassed? to be completely defeated by the likes of me? a peasant jester?


----------



## Hat' (Nov 18, 2019)

hey clown,
jester, you have done it again,
constantly raising the bar for the circus,
and doing it foolishly
i'd say i'm surprised,
but i know who you are,
i've seen it up close and personal


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2019)

I am indeed a clown, but i am a clown who WINS


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I am indeed a clown, but i am a clown who WINS



clown check


----------



## Aquari (Nov 19, 2019)

VIBE CHECK *bonk*


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 19, 2019)

I win! You lose!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2019)

lol no


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 19, 2019)

hello! Dyanamax ShadowBoo!

ShadowBoo : *PI*


----------



## Hat' (Nov 19, 2019)

lol no


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

No matter how many people try, the win always goes back to me in the end.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2019)

boop


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

Case in point, I'm still winning.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2019)

*knocks off of the throne*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 19, 2019)

EEEEVAAAAAAAA


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 19, 2019)

There can be only one true ruler of this thread!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 19, 2019)

bee-beep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 19, 2019)

apple dragon


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

Apple dragon sounds cute. 



Spoiler: Google searched for "apple dragon" and found this picture.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 19, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Apple dragon sounds cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Google searched for "apple dragon" and found this picture.



awww thats cute

but i was talking about that SW & SH apple dragon looking pokemon

but i will let it slide


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

I never bought Sword and Shield so I have no idea what most of the new Pok?mon even look like.

Out of what little I've seen, Alcremie is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 19, 2019)

Wooloo is best Pok?mon. And the SHINY version, omg. I need a pillow or somethin, I need merch.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 20, 2019)

wooloo wooloo


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 20, 2019)

cuts the lemon in half again


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2019)

Applin and appleton are my children, freshly picked from my very on mori tree(s)


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 20, 2019)

Nicole. said:


>



i suggest writing a sentence , not just putting a lemon


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

.

- - - Post Merge - - -

we love lemons though


----------



## Hat' (Nov 20, 2019)

I'll take the throne


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2019)

Not today sis


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

nah


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2019)

I’ll just take this too.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 20, 2019)

i have the throne and i say no lemons

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok boomer


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 21, 2019)

Well then


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 21, 2019)

i said no lemons


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2019)

PogChamp I win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 21, 2019)

poggers


----------



## Hat' (Nov 21, 2019)

I'd like to win please?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 21, 2019)

Not today


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 21, 2019)

Squidward said:


>



no lemons in this thread when im the king


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

I want to kill the thread so I win.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 21, 2019)

Well, to kill the thread, you gotta get past me. (


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 22, 2019)

Easy peasy


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

You were so focused on getting past them that you paid no attention to your true opponent.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 22, 2019)

*grabs a gun* who is with me


----------



## Alexis (Nov 22, 2019)

if u post after me ur a meanie head


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 22, 2019)

Guess that's me


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2019)

Wassup duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 22, 2019)

whazup


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2019)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 22, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Hat' (Nov 22, 2019)

No problem


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2019)

just listen to me is all i ask


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah, no.  I’ll just take the win now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

Not even a minute this time.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

Same to you.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

I shall not be outsped by anyone.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2019)

weee


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

Better luck next time.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 23, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 23, 2019)

dance dance dance


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

Win


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2019)

same


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

Me too


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2019)

This battle was over before it started.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

Not today


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2019)

Of course, but one of these days, I will win.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 23, 2019)

Well I'd like to win before that if you don't mind


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2019)

I shall... not win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2019)

That is correct.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 23, 2019)

it was me the whole time


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 26, 2019)

**uses phoenix down**


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 26, 2019)

Just gonna post this, after all.. I _am_ the winner


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh no, Delphine’s streak got ruined.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

mmmm


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 26, 2019)

eh its fine


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2019)

I had to battle against note-taking today. I won.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 26, 2019)

My head's just like, really foggy today and I dunno why


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 26, 2019)

My username is here


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 26, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> My username is here



I'm jealous, I don't even have a username


----------



## Dim (Nov 26, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm jealous, I don't even have a username


Your username... I had it in my sleeve the whole time!


----------



## milkyi (Nov 26, 2019)

wowie!


----------



## Dim (Nov 26, 2019)

milkyi said:


> wowie!


----------



## milkyi (Nov 26, 2019)

Nox said:


>



heck yea!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2019)

... What did I get myself into?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi Hi~


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 27, 2019)

no lemons in this thread when im the winner


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)

Huh?...winnner?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

I think you kiddos had enough of winning for now ;}


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Alright.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

a worthy challenger, cheryll


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Ok. :3

I'm dumb.

I don't log off when I go out but I tested and it shows that I'm online. >_> I'll start logging out nowadays.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)

I'll be taking the crown now, thank you


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2019)

The *A* thread


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

I will just silently walk away.


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes... walk away and give up knowing you CANNOT DEFEAT ME!! >:]


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

oh please...


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2019)

I may fall today, but I shall always return to take back my win.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 28, 2019)

Lemme get uhhhhhhh


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

These tags are more questionable than the giveaway thread.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

b'oneless water


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2019)

so excited for saturday!!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

:}


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2019)

WooooooooooHoooooooooo


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

uuuuuu


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

uuwuwuwuwuwuwu


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

Doing this?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2019)

BOOMBASTIC


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2019)

I'll win......*OR I'LL KILL AGAIN*


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 28, 2019)

:/


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I'll win......*OR I'LL KILL AGAIN*



Oh no bro


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 29, 2019)

I mean, I'll take the death by Teabagel, I'll just keep winning as a myth. _also a ghost i guess-_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 29, 2019)

ooo very scary


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2019)

omg scari


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Weee


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2019)

WOO


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 29, 2019)

thanksgiving is a great thing?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> thanksgiving is a great thing?



If it means the other users are too preoccupied to take the win then it's a great thing to me.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2019)

Yeah, no.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

:/

No one will notice me


----------



## Aquari (Nov 30, 2019)

they notice ME

IM the star!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

alright.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 30, 2019)

me me me, its all about me!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 30, 2019)

Not today


----------



## Hat' (Nov 30, 2019)

I win!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 30, 2019)

me!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:0


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

Woah, you posted at the same time as me.  That’s against the law!

*police siren goes off*


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 30, 2019)

It was a sly move


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

Not sly enough it seems.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

:/ Alright.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Life is truly an endless battle.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 30, 2019)

Woah-


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Woah-



They were promptly cut off by my surprise attack. That was the last we saw of them, it would seem. However, in this eternal war, no one truly falls. They shall return later, mildly irritated and fuming with vengeance. I look forward to the day I may battle with them once again.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

And then another surprise-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

heeeeeee


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like I win again.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

Nuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

eocdocrldvlr


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

It is only natural that I should come to rule this thread. Soon the other users shall come to realize that as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

Nu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

no.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

hhhh


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 30, 2019)

I crawl out of the little hole I reside in to take back my rightful place as winner of this thread.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2019)

Not anymore


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

now how do i celebrate this years christmas


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

With me winning. :]


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2019)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Hat' (Dec 1, 2019)

Hehehehe


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Meee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 1, 2019)

asfdngf


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2019)

AquaStrudel said:


> asfdngf



same


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

wee


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

I am the wiener!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

Woah


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

boop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

now how do i celebrate this years christmas


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

bloop


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 1, 2019)

your profile picture is making me not feel good


----------



## Hat' (Dec 2, 2019)

you've been winning for way too long!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Should I?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Same goes for you.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

bloop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

We can work a time share of the winner. :]


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

im ok with that


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Probably not, I'll win >:3


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

Did you know that elephants have the longest gestation period of any mammal at 22 months? Specifically African Elephants, in fact.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

more info has been noted


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

michealsmells said:


> Did you know that elephants have the longest gestation period of any mammal at 22 months? Specifically African Elephants, in fact.



Why do I feel like that is important to know?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

shhhh


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Elephants are nice. Sometimes I wonder what the world would be like if humans never existed and elephants ended up becoming the dominant species. With how intelligent they are, I think that might have been possible.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yams


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

hehee


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Why do I feel like that is important to know?



It is important to know. Be the only friend who knows it when playing trivia and make it an inside joke for 4 years true story.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

lambs


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

i just want to eat...
oh my a door just closed on me and i just got a jumpscare


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 2, 2019)

I haven't played New Leaf in over a week now...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I haven't played New Leaf in over a week now...



me? almost a month


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd like to be able to play City Folk more but I just can never seem to get the chance.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

Sup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

sup dude?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

Not much, you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Nothing much, just listening to MJ <3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2019)

woo hoo
hehe


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

looks like im the winner here so ya'll can just BEAT IT-


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2019)

uhhh


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 3, 2019)

oh stinky ?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2019)

uh oh stinky! go away you smell!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 3, 2019)

uh oh stinky! oh no I'M the stinky. let me win so I can get the money to take a bath


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2019)

Winnnr


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 3, 2019)

Last person right here


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2019)

Try me


----------



## Stil (Dec 3, 2019)

I lost the game


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

Yep


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't worry, there's still plenty more opportunities to lose in this game.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

There sure are


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2019)

no lemons on this thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm gonna have to stop you right there!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Makes sense.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 3, 2019)

At this rate, I'm gonna have to play freeze tag to get a chance of winning at all.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Also makes sense.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 3, 2019)

Aight, Imma head out now.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Ok, I'll just be sitting here


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2019)

Mee-meep


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

:0


----------



## Aquari (Dec 3, 2019)

:{


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

oo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 4, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

oo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 4, 2019)

oh no


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

:/

I don't even know.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 4, 2019)

i just want something fun


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 4, 2019)

Winner at heart


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

Bleep


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

Get shrekked

Looks like I’m the last man standing


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 4, 2019)

Long time I tried to win here o;


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

Bloop


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 5, 2019)

not cool


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2019)

Shinichi said:


>



Goodbye....


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 5, 2019)

not not cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

SDHG I took three minutes and was ninja'd


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Woah

And

Cool


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2019)

gee i should watch part 2 of the live action of the anime which Shinichi was part of XD


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## buniichu (Dec 5, 2019)

meep


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Dec 5, 2019)

i win! (for now) :^)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 5, 2019)

I won, I heard!


----------



## Hat' (Dec 5, 2019)

No, I win


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I came back from classes for this. :0


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

bloop


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

...


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Yo


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2019)

I bet this will last long.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

No.


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

320320320


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I can't make more binary codes using new numbers, 2 and 3.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 5, 2019)

>c


----------



## Stil (Dec 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2019)

i wish people would just write actual words


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 6, 2019)

post 21104 is the post where threads get closed
you guys didn't know?
I guess I win! >


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

What if the thread is already closed and we're just fighting over its ghost?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2019)

oooo im a ghost


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

Ooo scary


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

....


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ah


----------



## Ilovesteiner (Dec 6, 2019)

You've got to watch out for those swedish chefs they'll get ya.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 7, 2019)

swedish meatballs


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Very funny, I shall be the victor’


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 7, 2019)

uihdewewdewq23jyg


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

._.​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> uihdewewdewq23jyg



I agree


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Only my snowman can be happy >:3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

I don’t wanna go, I don’t wanna go without you! And I don’t wanna go, no I don’t wanna go, and I don’t wanna go without youuu xD​


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Taeyeon : Turn it on without anyone knowing


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 7, 2019)

i cant i just thought that the red balloon was something "IT" related thanks to the clown pennywise


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Dec 8, 2019)

i win


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Change that I to "the person below me"


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

nuh uh


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Dec 8, 2019)

죽을래 totally means I WIN


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

아니요 means no.

I win. >:3


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

try again fellas


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 8, 2019)

You can't try again if you haven't tried a first time!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

ah yes a new contendor joins in


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2019)

seems you've all forgotten who the REAL winner is here >:}


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Me


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

yes, me!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 8, 2019)

but it was i,


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2019)

no I!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2019)

No


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

maybe?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2019)

So


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 8, 2019)

Long time no win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 8, 2019)

still one of the best usernames here


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 8, 2019)

going to bump and say "is pietro Pennywise?"


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

I will win now.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

touche


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

touche too


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

eye emoji


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

O o okay, DAS nice


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm back again


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 9, 2019)

last post!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

almost!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 9, 2019)

for real now! (btw you were 10x the page number which is cool  )


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

almost for real now!  (also omg that's so cute wtf)


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

no


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 9, 2019)

im trying to say a point but * BUT NOBODY CARES! * _*cries in a corner*_
can someone just reply to my message.
does anyone agree with me that pietro looks like pennywise on the banner


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Idk


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

he looks like babey to me


----------



## Hat' (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm angy


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

You can win.  Just believe!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

I believe


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

This is infinite tho


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

no bc I just won


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 9, 2019)

nah


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

think again my friend


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 9, 2019)

I have, and I think I win.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

Nuh uh!


----------



## MrMister5555 (Dec 9, 2019)

Boop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Can I win?


----------



## StarParty8 (Dec 9, 2019)

I'll win!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 9, 2019)

Meh, I won for almost an hour, I'm satisfied.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

Guess I'm back again ^-^


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 9, 2019)

Welcome back! I'm still winning.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2019)

Not for now at least.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

ohoho neither are you, my friend!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 9, 2019)

Probably the only time I’m happy finishing last.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

me too ^-^


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 10, 2019)

guess this person above is a new challenger! Beat my 3 day record


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2019)

Merry crymas


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2019)

beep


----------



## Hat' (Dec 10, 2019)

Meep*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

The important thing isn?t that you win, it?s that you gave it your best effort!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 10, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> The important thing isn’t that you win, it’s that you gave it your best effort!



^^^ _(I'll still win tho)_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 11, 2019)

nah. Thanks for the amazing compliment? ( i can't think of the right word right now so im keeping the word compliment XD)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Cool


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2019)

That's a very nice 7 hour lead you've made for yourself. Would be a shame if something happened to it...


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Oof


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 12, 2019)

10 hr lead? Sweet!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2019)

Almost 10 hour lead? Nice.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 12, 2019)

4.5 hours- Take it or leave it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2019)

I hope you enjoyed your one minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

Woahhhh


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 13, 2019)

This entire thread proves humanity loves spiraling into madness for kicks.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> This entire thread proves humanity loves spiraling into madness for kicks.



Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi, I'm tired.


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 13, 2019)

12 days until Christmas guess I better get my true love something


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

Sorry, bro, but I just got to take this win.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

WwWwW


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 13, 2019)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2019)

L.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

deal with it peasants


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 14, 2019)

he he


----------



## Hat' (Dec 14, 2019)

ho ho


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 14, 2019)

muahaha


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m going to plus ultra smash that seven hour lead!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 14, 2019)

i'm tired.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 15, 2019)

Same


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm hungry at 10pm, help. :[


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 15, 2019)

throws a chocolate bar at you


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> throws a chocolate bar at you



You took my only food. Now I'm going to starve.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> You took my only food. Now I'm going to starve.



Oh no


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 15, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm hungry at 10pm, help. :[



yo it was 1am my time and i was hungry too. #hungry at late hours gang


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Woah woahhhhh looks like I’mma be stumbling into this thread.  *tries not to cross the post line*

Too late.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

Did y'all hear somethin?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 16, 2019)

throws a chocolate bar at you tea bagel free chocolate


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

Did someone say.....*CHAWKLIT*


----------



## MrMister5555 (Dec 16, 2019)

boop!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

More like NOPE


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Wopper


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

:x


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Cool story bro


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

No you, really. please tell it again!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 16, 2019)

We meet again 0.o

my greatest adversary...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

Let the battle begin


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 16, 2019)

How about no? Let's just all go home and leave me to look after the thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Let's just all go home and leave me to look after the thread.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

Hmmmmm.........hmmmm.......


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

_I love the prize, thank you._


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi, I want to be here


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

you cant sit with us >:/


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2019)

Kiwis


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't like kiwis.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm honestly not sure if I do, I just think they're neat.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 16, 2019)

It's just a bit too sweet to me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2019)

Sweet, oh snap now I gotta get them.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

Kiwis are great-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 16, 2019)

i just thought about Kiwi - the animal, not the fruit


----------



## Aquari (Dec 17, 2019)

Keewee


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## kikotoot (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## kikotoot (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 17, 2019)

mep


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 17, 2019)

oh no you di int


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh yes they did!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 17, 2019)

*gasps in animal crossing sounds*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 17, 2019)

*shocked emote*


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 17, 2019)

*braces for incoming fake slap across the face*


----------



## Aquari (Dec 17, 2019)

*fake slap*


----------



## Hat' (Dec 17, 2019)

hewwo ?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 17, 2019)

"HeWwO?"


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m back from my fat cat nap, and ready to fight... who wants to... who wants to fight?  0_o?  *puts fists in air, but trips over self and faceplants on the ground, falling back asleep*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

SLOOP


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 17, 2019)

I am currently asleep but that will not stop me from taking the win.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2019)

It's fajita time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Fa-HEEEEEEE-ta time


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Sure.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

Fajitas


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 17, 2019)

Delicious.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Delicious.



*gives MapleSilver fajitas and the win*


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 17, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> *gives MapleSilver fajitas and the win*



Thank you for simply giving me the win. I knew we could come to a peaceful solution to this conflict.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Not quite so easily boyo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello again :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 18, 2019)

hello!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

I should have expected this.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2019)

I will gladly settle as the winner


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Not today!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

This is nowhere near settled.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes today..


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

If you can guess which number I’m thinking of, I’ll let you win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

The only way today will be the end is if people stop posting and let me win.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

I must win for now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Was that a long enough time?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

No.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Sorry about that, but I cannot allow you more time.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

And I cannot allow you more time either.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Unfortunately a rule is only as good as your ability to enforce it.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

True enough


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Well I have to leave for now, but I will be back soon to retake the win.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Alright, see you soon.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh, hello!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for keepin the win warm for me!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

*sniff*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

*sniff *


----------



## Aquari (Dec 18, 2019)

*sneef*


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

I like sniffs not sneefs


----------



## Aquari (Dec 18, 2019)

sneef!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 18, 2019)

:0


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

>:|


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

>:[


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

>:{

HMPH


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

>:0 huh?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

DO *clap* NOT *clap*


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

*clap*


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

DONT
O
N
T


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

*claps again*


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice of you to clap for my win.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Right, applaud for me!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm too busy winning to do that.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a right to put my hand down


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm fine with that. If your hand is down that means it's not fighting me.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

I will just clap again.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you thank you! really you shouldnt have!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm clapping to myself.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

While you're busy clapping, I'll be doing more important things on the throne.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

I need to sit somewhere.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Ah yes, my very own throne!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Can I buy it?

*steals it*

At least I got a nice 7 minutes.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

NO


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

I got it back


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

I worked hard to steal buy this throne, get your own!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Ok, I put my name tag on your my throne.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 19, 2019)

someone say throne? 

the only throne there shall be...

...is one that belongs to King DeDeDe!


----------



## Stephanie92 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Woah


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2019)

guess who's back


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2019)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Okay


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2019)

ok


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

o k


----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 19, 2019)

ahhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 19, 2019)

aaaAAAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

aaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 19, 2019)

*ahem* AAAHHHHHHHHH!



(wait, why are we screaming?)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

I don’t know to be honest, lol


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

who?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

:/

Im back


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

not again :|


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

not everything is about you, Karen!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

dont you "" me!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Ooh


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Well "" you too!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Wowie


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

owo


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

:?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 19, 2019)

honk honk
rosie is here to troll you


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

SHOO!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Did you say post here?

Okay!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

You've had enough time here tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Beep boop


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 20, 2019)

5 minutes away from 24 hours... I'm sorry but I can't allow that.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 21, 2019)

I am now the winner of this thread for the time being. :3c Mwehehe


----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 21, 2019)

>: )


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 21, 2019)

2136


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 21, 2019)

The Last Tree Ghost haunts this forbidden land. Shoo!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 21, 2019)

:eyes:


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2019)

Some one remind me tomorrow to buy myself a notebook so I don't forget again. For like the third day in a row.


----------



## MrMister5555 (Dec 22, 2019)

boop


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

>:|


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

:l


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

>:<


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

i win! >:c


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2019)

In the spirit of Jake,

BACK OF!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

I win!


----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 22, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I win!



or do you? o.o


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes, I do!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 22, 2019)

This is 3 hours too many


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 23, 2019)

Myyyyyyyy thread. >:3


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow, I had a whole day. :0


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2019)

Not anymore!


----------



## unassumingdork (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 24, 2019)

Let's see how long this post lasts.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Not that long!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 24, 2019)

you too!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 24, 2019)

Hola


----------



## Aquari (Dec 24, 2019)

aloha


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2019)

I'll always come back.


----------



## Hat' (Dec 25, 2019)

i win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2019)

Hope you had a nice two hours.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 25, 2019)

Let's just all say Merry Chritdmas until the day is over. Ready, go.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)

The best gift is the gift of winning!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi. . .


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)

Woah, no swiping please, swiper


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Ok, I gave you 5 minutes


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)

I gave you two!


----------



## matt (Dec 25, 2019)

< script >
Do
Alert(Matt wins! Heheh)
Loop forever
</ Script >


----------



## Aquari (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry krampus! here, have this L  >:}


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

I need a snow bunny to help me


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)

Woo


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

I win!


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 25, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I win!



false information in circulation


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 25, 2019)

hi merry crimas


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 25, 2019)

Barely even 2 mins... wow.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

hi


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 25, 2019)

Gonna have to take back my win now


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 25, 2019)

Are you sure?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 26, 2019)

No, are _you_ sure?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Are you absolutely super duper positive?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

xD


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Are you supercalifragilisticexpalidociously super duper awesomely SUPER DUPER EXTREMELY SUPER DUPER SURE AND CERTAIN AND RIGHTLY POSITIVE?!  HUH?!?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 26, 2019)

oh my


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Well, just wanted to make sure.

XD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

Um...


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 26, 2019)

57 minutes is enough.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 26, 2019)

Is this win gluten and soy free :\


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 26, 2019)

we meet again


----------



## Aquari (Dec 26, 2019)

A battle is imminent


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 26, 2019)

The same is thought on the court's other side


----------



## Hat' (Dec 27, 2019)

let me take that win real quick


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

hi


----------



## Hat' (Dec 28, 2019)

you've been winning for way too long!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2019)

And now so have you.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

And you as well!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2019)

you too


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Hat' (Dec 28, 2019)

bye !


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Lol


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello goodbye


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Here to stay


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Wonder why there's a "show signature" checkbox under the quick reply editor when it shows my signature regardless

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh it doesn't nevermind


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Can I have a minute of win time?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

No sorry


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

???????


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

!!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

.......


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

A nice conversation there


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 28, 2019)

Boom shakalaka!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Woo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

This is a day too long. :0


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 29, 2019)

Oof!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 29, 2019)

hiya


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

bye~


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 29, 2019)

hello again!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Ok, gave you 10+ minutes. My turn


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 29, 2019)

Your turn is now over.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2019)

Ravage Them!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2019)

laters


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 30, 2019)

Good mornin ya'll


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm hungry, can someone leave this thread to cook food for me, please?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

No


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2019)

Heh.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi.


----------



## matt (Dec 30, 2019)

Good evening cheryll


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning. :]


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

Good afternoon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

BUENOS TARDES

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean buenas tardes, can't spell lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

En espanol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

EN ESPA?OL POr FAVOR


----------



## Dexon (Dec 30, 2019)

hi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2019)

hellooooooo
Welcome to tbt Dexon!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

HI


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2019)

no this is not how you are supposed to play the game


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 30, 2019)

:/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Dec 31, 2019)

i'm gonna take this thanks


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Last person to post gets a.... bowl of soup.  Congratulations.


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 31, 2019)

h i


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

How are you


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 31, 2019)

yum soup


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Soup 2 u!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm still here


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOO my lead!!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2020)

Lemon


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

:/


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 2, 2020)

:l


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

$_$


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi people good luck in winning because unfortunately but fortunately for you I?m going to lose


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

Losers


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry, who are you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Congrats, you managed to take the lead while I was away.

I’m who I’ve always been.  I know who you are though


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

thats cute, i'll be taking my win now


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

Aight, glad we cleared that up


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah, me too


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

thinking emoji


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

:?


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 3, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

brugh


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

...


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

Response.exe stopped working


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

K then


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 3, 2020)

What? :0


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2020)

Burp


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2020)

Don't  me!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

Alright, you’ve had your fun.

Now get off the throne X)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2020)

times up, kiddo.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

Oof


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

666


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 4, 2020)

:0


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 4, 2020)

what do i see


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

You don't see a win!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 4, 2020)

oh thanks for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

do you see what i see


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

I see me here the whole night


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 5, 2020)

_Well you don't have 2020 vision_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 5, 2020)

hello


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

lemon


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

:lemon.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

limon


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 5, 2020)

Lime on


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m still not going to win. I promise.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)

You’re absolutely right!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 5, 2020)

i know!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

No, you dont.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 5, 2020)

meoaezhrsdxf


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

sksksk?


----------



## allainah (Jan 5, 2020)

this thread still exists?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)

Time to lose.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Time to gain.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2020)

Why are we still here? Just to keep losing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)

if you ain’t losing, you’re not winning!

Flawless logic right there ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't get it...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

shhhh, shhhhhhh.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

reeee


----------



## gobby (Jan 6, 2020)

Rev up those fryers!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 6, 2020)

because I am sure hungry for one-


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm hungry as well


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

*side-panning camera shots as I pull off weird dance moves*

Welcome to the disco, are you ready to party?  Welcome to the disco, let’s get started!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 6, 2020)

Hoi


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

Nu


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

meoweqefrgascADFZg
-my cat


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 6, 2020)

and the tyranny of the sun...




will end!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

the sun will kill us all!


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 6, 2020)

* releases sunhallowed elven arrow*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

pew pew we are all dead


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, I have arrived with a gunshot wound...


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

Aww man, no one joined the disco party.  Oh well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Crap I didn't even realize there was one

Sign me right up


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 7, 2020)

party time!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2020)

weewooweewoo party police!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2020)

Like literally spiritually honestly, I think I'm winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

And now you have lost.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2020)

:thinking_emoji:


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

Go compare go compare 
With just a few clicks save your spondoliks and you'll thank your stars that you went to go compare,


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Winning


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

No i am


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2020)

No, I aM


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

No, you are.

Oh... wait...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2020)

copier!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

Paster!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2020)

Lemon


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

Lime


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 8, 2020)

Your true winner has returned you can all calm down. >wo


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 8, 2020)

You say you're the true winner when I'm here winning.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh hello.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Who shall win?  Nobody knows


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 8, 2020)

I do. >:3c


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh I see.  Who will win then?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2020)

:}


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Alright, that’s long enough


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2020)

‾\_(ツ)_/‾


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2020)

Is this where all the cool kids are..?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2020)

HELL YEA


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

*nervously coughs in uncool kid*

H-hows it goin everyone??


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 8, 2020)

BAM


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

uwu


----------



## gobby (Jan 9, 2020)

_No_ uwu


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 9, 2020)

Its "UwU"


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

their*


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2020)

This silly thread is mine
I'm the winner for a time
these lyrics are crummy, I was trying to be funny
but the thread is still mine mine mine mine mine! uwu


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

owu?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2020)

>wo


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 9, 2020)

Nooo


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

Nuuuuuwu?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2020)

Oooooooo


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

Please don't make any posts after this or else I'll be upset, don't make me sad , make me happy


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

;-;


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

\(ツ)/


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 9, 2020)

?
       (   \_
(ツ
)
_/?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

?\__/?


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

(╯?□?)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Okay, that’s long enough.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 10, 2020)

Ikr


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Ye ye, I know


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

thou hath no power here


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 10, 2020)

no thou


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thy???


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 10, 2020)

Beep beep


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

thine


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 10, 2020)

meep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeth, I hath power here


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

zzzzz


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

*yawn*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Ha


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

jaja


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> jaja


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

its just like. y'know?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Like yeah


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Like


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Thumbs up


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

damn thats pretty deep, like, im gonna post that on my tumblr


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> damn thats pretty deep, like, im gonna post that on my tumblr



Could I buy your flea for 100TBT?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

i would but me and steve have been through alot, we're starting a restraunt together


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

matt said:


> Could I buy your flea for 100TBT?



Ew fleas lol


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> i would but me and steve have been through alot, we're starting a restraunt together



That's annoying, I was serious about buying it lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

yea man, he makes a KILLER blood carrot cake


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok nvm I'll ask someone else for their flea heh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> yea man, he makes a KILLER blood carrot cake



Bruh I gotta try it sometime


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Smash that thirty minute lead.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

nice try


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Are you sure?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

nise*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Nise?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

noice


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Nais fries


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

nize


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Nays


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

knice


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Naice


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

Maize


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

THATS NOT OK


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

n i c e


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

noce


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

n i c e !


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

ice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Ice ice baby


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

ice baby, frozen baby?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes, this one right here, officer.  She has stolen a frozen baby.


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

This thread is defo one easy way to harvest bells by making forum posts


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

If only


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

*sweating*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

matt said:


> This thread is defo one easy way to harvest bells by making forum posts



You wish lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

:/


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

hmph


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

:mad

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fail there


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

:|


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 11, 2020)

waalugi wins


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi, how are ya?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hi, how are ya?



jeffree star?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Woahhhhhh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 11, 2020)

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2020)

Win?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

won?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Lost?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

thats  right, you _did_ lose


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

And so did you


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

i never lose


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> i never lose



:?

Press x to doubt


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

triangle


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Square


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Circle... of life


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

hexagon


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay, you can win... for now.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

i refuse


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, looks like you have lost for now!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

*gasp* noooo! i worked so hard!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I hope you enjoyed your time winning!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

b-but


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't thank so!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

I do thank so! >:3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Are you sure?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

Yaass


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Are you POSITIVE?


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Good, because it looks like I have the throne now!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

ok ZOOMER


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Well...


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

not 2 hours yet :3


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

That's an expensive table


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

∧＿∧ 
（｡･ω･｡)つ
⊂ノ　 |　
  しーＪ


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m sorry Cheryll 

┬─┬ノ( ? _ ?ノ)


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

:3


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 11, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I’m sorry Cheryll
> 
> ┬─┬ノ( ? _ ?ノ)


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

(╯?□?）╯︵ /(.□. \)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

huhuhu no one's awake at 3am, now's my chance!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Okay then


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

ahhhrg, go sleep already!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2020)

Jokes on you its afternoon here lmaooo


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

GO *clap* SLEEP *clap*


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2020)

BUT I JUST WOKE UP


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

go! just go!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2020)

im sleeping


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

quit snoring


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2020)

Have some asmr you're welcome


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

my ears! help!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't hear anything. You lied to me!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

5 hours too much


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 12, 2020)

There was one fatal flaw in your master plan... ME!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

nah~


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

YAH


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2020)

Yuh


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Nahhhhh


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Woah


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 12, 2020)

Like woah, I won.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

They said I wouldn be nothin 
Now they always say

CONGRATULAAATIOOOOOONS


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> They said I wouldn be nothin
> Now they always say
> 
> CONGRATULAAATIOOOOOONS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 12, 2020)

leedle leedle leedle lee


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> leedle leedle leedle lee



Hee Hee


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

(has the last word)


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2020)

??


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 13, 2020)

??


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

“??”


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2020)

?!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2020)

Nvm, lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2020)

Dangit


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Dangnabit!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 13, 2020)

oof


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

BIG OOF


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2020)

no


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

S?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2020)

Maybe?


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

GAME OVER


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

continue?>


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

Ready Player 1


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

insert coin


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 14, 2020)

*clink!*

[ PRESS START TO BEGIN ]


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

*select*


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

End Game
Are you sure?
Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

no, i hate this game!


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

But...but...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

gamestop game excahnge here i come


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

We're closed, come back tomorrow.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 14, 2020)

WAIT! You still have time to exchange your game! I'll give ya 13 cents for it


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

deal!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

*slaps off throne*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

woomy!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for setting the throne up for me. *Sits*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

get off my throne you filthy veemo!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

you  too!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

no u


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

No you!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

BACK..OF


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

The net


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

Sir, back away from the keyboard


----------



## Marte (Jan 14, 2020)

Jungkook & Taehyung have kept me entertained for two hours now by their drunktalk. Love it


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

begone!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

wow you! so gosh darn rude, im tired of it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yayyyyyyy


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Booooooo!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

get off the stage!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Get out of town!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Wooloo


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

poopity scoop, poopty scoopty, scoopty woop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

ARREST HIM! WE DON'T USE THAT LANGUAGE!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

:OO

you'll never get me alive copper'!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2020)

anyone wants some T E A?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

let me put this in a language you can understand...sksksksk an i oop, an i oop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

meh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2020)

Me.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

m.


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

night shamalama


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Can I be here?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

uh no! its MY house!


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

hi!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

Hoi


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

Hej


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

Bobby


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

bobby's hobby lobby


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 14, 2020)

joj si-si can I get a Wawa


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 15, 2020)

I win~ for now...​


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

For now, I win


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2020)

waawaa


----------



## Miharu (Jan 15, 2020)

Weeeeeee


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2020)

thats a knee slapper right there


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Bubble bells


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2020)

bubble bells bubble bubble bubble bells


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Blablabla tbt tbt


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Good day!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2020)

hullooow


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2020)

uwu


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2020)

and youre watching disney channel


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

*turns TV off*


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

*turns TV back on*


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Input 3


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

HDMI 1


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

Ha, you guys are funny


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

jokobi teaaaaaaa


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Chai


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Jk I like boba. 
Idk what jokobi tea is, I made it up. Lol


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

I won't lie, I googled it and it corrected me twice before bringing me to an Adagio Teas where they offer a signature blend tea, Jacobi.

Anyway.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

I meant the spelling, plus, I just googled it too. What a coincidence.


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Hee hee


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Someone say nachos?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

That’s nacho beeznus


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

You don’t want to taco ‘bout it?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope. My mouth is closed because I’m eating a watermelon blow pop.  i wish... ToT


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

ive hacked into the mainframe


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Now just really let your motor skills go and chant these two words: “Destroy Mainframe!”


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

*flailing* DESTROY THE MAINSTAGE


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2020)

*facepalm*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 16, 2020)

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> Nope. My mouth is closed because I’m eating a watermelon blow pop.  i wish... ToT



A.. what? o.o


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2020)

Might have to Google it up Mipha, cause its probably NOT what you're thinking LMAOOO


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Blow Pops are my jam. Watermelon was my favorite.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

Weaklings


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2020)

D:


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

>:}


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Woahhhhhhhh


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

Hit the woah!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Never! Do Orange Justice!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

ANOTHER coincidence! One of my classmates and my science teacher did the orange justice! Lol they were horrible btw


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

Blub blub


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Blubber


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

You leave my mother out of this!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok! But I will forever blabber!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

you keep my father's name out of your mouth!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

Alright


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Blah blah blah...


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Yackity yak


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

mehhhh


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Don't talk back...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2020)

minisam said:


> Don't talk back...



What did you just say you little bugger!?!?! I'll have you know that I have many gold badges, earned a billion bells in my bank account, completed my encyclopedias, adored by my villagers, and that I keep my 5-year-old town in good shape. Who do you think you are?!?

Disclaimer: I was just joking. Please don't take this seriously.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

And in spite of all of that, I still win!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

not really. . .


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Soon enough...


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Haha I was waiting for this sort of response. It's actually a song I was referencing but I am impressed with your many o' accolades. I'm much more of a slacker and just mosey around my town egging and TP-ing my villager's homes.  

"Yakety Yak" by the Coasters


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

Boop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yakety yak you


----------



## Aquari (Jan 16, 2020)

you all smell, get out!!


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

I have axe...


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 17, 2020)

minisam said:


> I have axe...



NO-


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Just kidding. I have Brut


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

I have... cookies.  That I will offer you all if you give me the win...


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

No thank you!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

I would have taken the offer!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I would have taken the offer!



Sorry, it’s either everybody or nobody... XD


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Awwwww! Dang it!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd rather keep the thread going than give up the win for cookies. I can just buy some for myself.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

T-T


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'd rather keep the thread going than give up the win for cookies. I can just buy some for myself.



But what if they were... magical cookies?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could trade them for some...magical beans! :takes out beans:


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I could trade them for some...magical beans! :takes out beans:



Deal!

And now I win


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Totally winning, Izuku. _totally_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

You ruined it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

And now I win again.

And lose again.

The circle of winning and losing.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Ya


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Ah yee yo yee yo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> But what if they were... magical cookies?



No way. Plus your 'magical' cookies could be poisonous cookies.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Poison


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2020)

In a thread as hostile as this it's possible any of the food could be poisoned. Therefore don't eat. Ever. I'll come back to claim my win in a month once you've all taken my advice.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I just ate the magic cookies, and I am still alive!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, there is no poison in them.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

No! Poison! But just don?t poison animeshadowpanda.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2020)

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> Poison



Psychic


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

Totally there isn't :]


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Psychic



Dark type!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I still am alive! The cookies were good, btw!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Dark type!



Fairy


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Fairy



Wizard!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2020)

*sigh*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm just over here thinking of how I'll ever take the win.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll let you keep thinking.


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

Why not


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

Why not I win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Fairy



Steel type!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Still alive!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Steel type!



Fire


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Fire



Ground type!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

))


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ground type!



Water


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Water



Electric type!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

cool


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Electric type!



Ground


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

~~


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

I think 10 minutes are enough. :]


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Well, you got 30!


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 18, 2020)

This has been on going for a long time...I love it


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

<3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I am still alive...cough cough


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Dragon!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Rising loss... hidden win!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Hidden Post!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 18, 2020)

Another hidden post. :3


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 18, 2020)

I took a break from these forums for pretty much a whole year and this game is still going on hahahaha


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

You know it!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

*silence fills the room*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Who is this silence you speak of?  I do not know any silence!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Chirp chirp


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Meeeeowwwww :3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)

JoIn SMaSh BroTHerS AlReAdY, WhAT iN tHe WoRld aRe YoU WaiTIng FoR?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 19, 2020)

ByLEtH


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)

*visual disappointment*


----------



## minisam (Jan 19, 2020)

Side eye


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

Bop it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Twist it!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

Push it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Pull it!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

*losing sound*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Proceeds to try again.* Bop it!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

Twist it!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)

I might drink it when its hot, i might drink it when its cold, with a flavor so bold you can feel it in yo toes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

*dies from that commercial*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)

COLD LIKE A SPRITE SODA, COLD LIKE A SPRITE SODA, AaaAahH


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

You better not come back as a ghost to steal my win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You better not come back as a ghost to steal my win.



OooooooOOOOOoooooo~


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

I am the ghost of winning past... I have come to tell you how to win... you win by— *soul passes on to the next life*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

Your next life better not involve stealing my win.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

poo


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2020)

loaches :}


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

peep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2020)

Peep and the Big Wide World.

You're welcome/not welcome.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m back.  I don’t know how, but I’m baaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2020)

same tbh


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh no... my twelve hour lead


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 20, 2020)

I mean...7 hours is good?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)

woop


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> I mean...7 hours is good?



Oof


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## proudfrog_ (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


>



Nooooooooooooooooo!!!  My 18 hour lead!  D:






Replace “cabbages” with “lead”


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Dont EVER speak to me or my kuhli loaches again


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 21, 2020)

moop


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Comin down like precipitation, i aint never met a limitation :eyes:


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Das nice


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

thats a deal right thats a deal right, thats a bet right?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

imma superstar so i gotta shine, top dolla be the bottom line


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes yes, very nice


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

plaes clap ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

*crickets*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> *crickets*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

*Нет ты*

(Yes I speak Russian) 
I?m currently the winner


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

*for now at least*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

*oh no*

One day this thread?s internal clock will run out
In 2030 the gcn games? internal clocks will run out
In 2050 NL?s internal clock will run out
I haven?t checked for WW (which I lost  ) and CF yet (I was playing a little bit ago)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

ohh ;-;


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

rip my town then


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

**

Someone said that the town will be running normally, though there could be weeds and cockroaches and the time will be messed up. But you can still play as normal, the game won?t explode. . right?
* this is a person who somehow kind of made a mini explosion between two batteries *


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

I'd expect it would just reset back to 2000.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

it explodes and bricks your entire internet ;-;


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

*filler title*

Yea, one time in 2012 or 2013? I was playing, and I set it to New Years Eve 2050 for New Leaf. Nothing happened except weeds and cockroaches from time travelling of course. One bad thing was that when I was talking to Redd, Joey was begging to talk to me. And thennn he moved out


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> it explodes and bricks your entire internet ;-;



Better idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aja Blu said:


> Yea, one time in 2012 or 2013? I was playing, and I set it to New Years Eve 2050 for New Leaf. Nothing happened except weeds and cockroaches from time travelling of course. One bad thing was that when I was talking to Redd, Joey was begging to talk to me. And thennn he moved out



I guess he really wanted to talk to you. :/


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

*_text here_*

Also, I have a question, how long have y?all been AC fans? I?ve been only a decade or so, which really isn?t a lot of you think about it- these past decades have flown past so fast, can?t believe New Leave was the only title in the 2010s


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

Aja Blu said:


> Also, I have a question, how long have y’all been AC fans? I’ve been only a decade or so, which really isn’t a lot of you think about it- these past decades have flown past so fast, can’t believe New Leave was the only title in the 2010s



Pretty much when City Folk came out.

Instead of a main game, we got a big update to New Leaf, a spin off, a mobile game and a designing house thing. :/


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

but hey atleast we're getting an actual game now!

(after 7+ years....)


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

*RIP my Wii*

I play on a Wii U, but I used to have a Wii before we sold it. . rip GameCube/population growing 
(I can?t use Nintendont or other things,, my second favourite Nintendo game is Nintendo?s & Nintendogs + Cats - I have basically all versions, original and cats, except a few Japanese ones(


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

My Wii is pretty much dead. 

Time to scam people on ebay >:3


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

xD My Wii U still works thought it’s really dirty, also I sold my Wii for $60 or something, and I just played City Folk at 5pm- my Nook store was being remodeled today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

My Wii is just collecting dust and I haven't played on it for years. I use my Wii U as an alternative for better resolution and more convenient.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

i traded my wii u for a ps4 actually, super nice guy, wanted it for his kids. I gave him mario maker along with it


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

That’s really nice of you, Jackal and Shellzilla, same when I still had my Wii up in the north


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

I somehow don't have a Wii U or Switch yet.


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

That’s okay! There are plenty (exaggerating a bit at plenty) of ac games in many different platforms, and maybe one day you can one, the other or even both.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

for now theres really not much reason to get a switch TBH, so honestly get a switch once NH comes out if possible


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Yea, I never go on it but let others use it-


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

I’m sorry, what?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

As of late, Luigi's Mansion 3 is keeping me hooked with the game. I played Link's Awakening a couple weeks back, but I finished it in like, a week. XD

(Also, isn't this thread all about competing to be the last person to win with the last post? Not that I'm bothered, just pointing it out)


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh, just talking about my Switch 
- 
Oh, I’ve play LM 3 with my family/friends! It’s quite fun, and so is breath of the wild (first game I ever played on Switch


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh, alright then.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

**Awkwardly stands in the middle while two people are having a conversation**


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

I feel awkward here


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

. . . serious awkwardness


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

I was kind of just talking in general, sorry if you felt left out :v
Well, New Horizons will auto save. I?ll miss Resetti


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I want Resetti to yell at us more. In New Leaf, you can literally click the, I'm not sure button and he won't yell at you. >;/


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Yea! I miss his gcn attitude and such. He threatened to destroy your game, your house, and he talked about health problems. The pre-owner of my wild world reset a lot, so it was fun to go on (his? could be girl playing as guy) account and see the dialogue. Also, I love his advise like “scrub behind your ears” and when he says LOOK AT ME (and how your character flinches and his theme) and the camera goes to him. He says, “Wow, (player), I’ve never noticed what interesting/pretty* eyes you have. .”
*I forgot which one
***Edit: direct quote, including wisdom
-
Whoa!

......I never noticed before, but you got some nice eyes. Yeah, real hypnotic...

Lemme tell you something, [name]. This ain't about you, personally, but more about the world in general.

People see somethin' they don't wanna see, and for whatever reason, they pretend they don't see nothin'.

People see a problem they don't wanna deal with, and they pretend they're too busy to be bothered.

This...sort of tendency...is spreadin' like a disease. It's real tragic to say, but that's the world we live in.

Don't that seem sorta...all messed up to you?

I mean, closin' your eyes, hopin' that all the bad stuff is just gonna go away and not bother you no more?

That's...that's what babies do. You hearin' me? Infants. You see what I...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Aja Blu said:


> I was kind of just talking in general, sorry if you felt left out :v
> Well, New Horizons will auto save. I’ll miss Resetti



Oh don't feel bad! It was nice seeing a change of pace and just talking about Nintendo stuff.


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh don't feel bad! It was nice seeing a change of pace and just talking about Nintendo stuff.



Okay, thanks! ^u^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Aja Blu said:


> Okay, thanks! ^u^



No problem!

Is it just me or do I feel like I want to play Banjo-Kazooie? I've never owned a N64 or an Xbox so...


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

I’ve never actually heard of it, so I looked it up. Seems fun


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Also its ESpresso not EXpresso!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

e x p r e s s o


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

you've been warned!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

I like eXpresso. :3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

X press O


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

All aboard the Polar Express!

Oh wait, it's not December...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

exes press ho's


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

X>>>>>>>>O


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Depresso


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Presses X on the Playstation controller then presses O.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

oxo

Pretty much my face to this conversation


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Someone I know said this today: Depresso espresso!
. . .
Sounds like a Pok?mon move


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Depresso my expresso while I nexpresso your next expresso to the nearest expresso to be confessoed to the whole worldesso while I can’t stop makingesso these rhymingessoes while I work towards the nexpresso place to depresso my expresso!


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Let’s-so maybe stop?, I guess so


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Expresso or not to expresso, that is the question.


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Cappuccino Frappuccino


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

You've mama'd your last mia


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh no!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

You've Guh'd your last huh


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

These such rhymes are getting too much.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

You’ve waffled your last falafel!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Not before I do that to you first!

**holds up a banana like a gun**


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

_Then we form a band called the eXpressos_


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh no, he’s got a gun!  *runs away in zigzag patterns*


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

You’ve got a gun? Well, I have a sword!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

X marks the spot! I got you now!


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

Ocean-
 (I don’t know if you’ll get it, I have a slight Aussie accent, it doesn’t work very well for me)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

ocean man


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 21, 2020)

the sequence of a life form braised in the sand


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 21, 2020)

Seems like it calmed down now


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

YOU WHAT?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)

Let me win!
No one can go near me, except if they want to get sick, muahahhaha


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't mind that


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Limon (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeet.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Woo


----------



## proudfrog_ (Jan 22, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Aquari (Jan 22, 2020)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeett

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww damnit i didnt want my 13k post to be this ;-;


----------



## proudfrog_ (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Time machines...


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 22, 2020)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 22, 2020)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 22, 2020)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hah, I'm gonna break this chain!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 22, 2020)

?\_(シ)_/?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 22, 2020)

I genuinely don't know how you guys got the face part.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 22, 2020)

wow


----------



## Limon (Jan 22, 2020)

....?\_(シ)_/?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 22, 2020)

meow


----------



## Aquari (Jan 22, 2020)

Bow wow


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Okay, you’ve won for long enough.  Now get off the throne.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)

nice try kiddo


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Is that your same response every time?  That must be your catchphrase or something.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)

"nice try kiddo"


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Wooloo


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)

loowoo


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Oowloo


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)

uwulu


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2020)

Oowloo what's this?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

I don’t know...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2020)

nuh uh

uh huh

nuhuh


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 23, 2020)

Not really


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

kinda?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 24, 2020)

I guess


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

like...a little bit?


----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)

Perhaps...


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Probably


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

perhaps


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Most likely


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

definitely


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Certainly


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Really likely


----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)

Highly possible


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Certainly a chance


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

pssst


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Winner winner


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 24, 2020)

no you xD I have returned


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Look @ all that text in your sig


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, lots of it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

That looks good


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

Psst.... hey....hey!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello?....is anyone there??...send help....


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Maybe we will send help... or maybe not


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2020)

One of our own is in trouble? I'll send everyone I have available.

Hello? Yes, one of my competitors is in mortal danger. Get there as fast as you can to prevent their escape.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> One of our own is in trouble? I'll send everyone I have available.
> 
> Hello? Yes, one of my competitors is in mortal danger. Get there as fast as you can to prevent their escape.



LOL I’M DYING :joy:


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m here (again


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 24, 2020)

What if I don't want to help?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Idk


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello peasants


----------



## Aja Blu (Jan 25, 2020)

Well hello there


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Well hello there!  Are you approaching me?  If so, come as close as you like!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh, no thank you. I'll run away but I'll leave my post here.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Okay then.  But your post has been defeated!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

What if...?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

There was


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

Me winning now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

But what if there wasn’t


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

I'll still come back


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

o k


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

O k a y


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

o k a y   b o o m e r

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, you say OK boomer, not okay boomer, I feel dumb.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

O K b o o m e r


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

*OK* b o o m i n g b o o m e r


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

O K


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

okei bumer


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 25, 2020)

*DEFAULT DANCES.*


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

This game is rigged, rigged I say.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 25, 2020)

Rigged that I win?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Rigged that I win?



No, but your mind is for thinking you will win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2020)

*Breaks wall*

Oh yeah!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

Can I get some Kool-Aid?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2020)

if you let me win then yeah sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

No thanks


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

_*Cough* *HORF*_


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Ha


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Are you okay?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Someone order me food


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Someone order me food



*orders good pizza for honeyaura*


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

I probably don't have anything now.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone want to flush my betta fish down the toilet? He's nothing but trouble....


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

:3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

:/


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2020)

Im gonna ruin this whole emoticon/emoji streak


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

foot powder spraaaaayyy


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

...


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

!!!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

???


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

???


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey, WOAH!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> *orders good pizza for honeyaura*



YES thank you x


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> YES thank you x



You’re welcome


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2020)

Meep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2020)

Gotta crawl gotta crawl to the ugly bug ball


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

O I see


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2020)

do you never give up?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Never gonna let you down~


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2020)

never gonna run around ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Never gonna... hurt you


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

stop running


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

No


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

staaaaaahhhhhppppp


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

Did you say go?  Okay!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

OOOP GOTCHA, you stopped running for a sec there!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> OOOP GOTCHA, you stopped running for a sec there!



Wow, you know, that gets less and less funny each time you say it.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

that sounds like a you problem


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 28, 2020)

No u. : )


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

im being attacked!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

No me


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

moine!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Mine


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

I see you've returned....


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

Which is not me


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2020)

Not me either

NOT IT!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 29, 2020)

Not it for me


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes it for me.  Give me the win


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Not for tonight at least


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

It was not meant to be


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

For you that is!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

I have read the stars and your name was not among them


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

*o k*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

And neither were either of yours!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

*Rewrite the stars song intensifies*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

*turns off the radio*


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

My chance to sneak a win


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

No


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

:eyes:


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll get all the 2s though


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

woah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

fascinating


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll just break this one word chain


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

how absolutely rude!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2020)

smile


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Frown


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2020)

:/


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

I've been guarding my win for DAYS now, just let me have it so i may finally use the restroom ;-;


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

. . . awkward


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

I won


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 30, 2020)

I slipped.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

I fell.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

I wanna fall


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2020)

boop


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

boo-bop


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

boop?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Beep bop


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

bop-bop-bee-bop?


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

buup?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)

beeeeep beeeeep zzzzrrrttt beezzzrrttt


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Zzzzzrrrrrrt!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

:}


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

;}


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2020)

:{}


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

>:{


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

:]


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

D:<


----------



## unassumingdork (Jan 31, 2020)

<]


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

{:


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 31, 2020)

o<]:}


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

:0


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## spoonfork (Jan 31, 2020)

/|\
 /\


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Spoiler: :lemon:



              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              
              



I'm gonna get banned soon for this


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

When life gives you lemons...


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

I want some


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 31, 2020)

lemon time?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

*gives Cheryll lemons*


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Take this


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

How about

______
_____________________________
_________________________________________
_________________________________________
_____________________________________
_________________________________


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

When life gives you lemons, throw them right back. how dare she!


----------



## Hat' (Jan 31, 2020)

Lemme win


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 31, 2020)

You mean _Lemon_ win?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Lemons for the win!  The true winner of the thread is the TBT lemon emoji.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

all hail lemon, lemon is love lemon is life


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Pretty cool guy.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 31, 2020)

Aquari said:


>



o k


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

O k a y t h e n


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

No


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 1, 2020)

When life gives ya lEmons


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

You make lemonaaaaaaaaaaade!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

never tried lemonade


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I don't like pulp anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

=f to pay respects.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

press g


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Ah, so you’re approaching me?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

why are y'all out here sounding like meeps?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Because I am


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Meep!


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2020)

#meep2020


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

meep for president 2025


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

m e e p


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

m e e p


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

leep?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Lemons and meeps galore!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

You sure?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Are you positive?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

Negative


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

;/


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll just take this win that's been lying here.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

;}


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

but but but ITS MINE


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

i'll just sneak a win here


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

Swiper no swiping!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

No


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

get out you cant sit with us


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

How about you both get out and give me the win?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

o k a y t h e n


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

:/


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

My internet's too slow for this right now but I will return to retake my win.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

*swipes*


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll sit here now


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2020)

so will I, Im tired


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll take most of the chair seat though


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

The lemons are coming, the lemons are coming!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 2, 2020)

#LemonGang


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

lemons


----------



## Limon (Feb 2, 2020)

.............................................
.............................................
.............................................

................................
................................
.........................................


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

:lime:


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

:lime: :lime: :lime:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

I want a :lime: now


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Lemon lime Sprite!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 3, 2020)

meow


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

i win (for now )


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 3, 2020)

Lemons... they're everywhere


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

golden alpaca


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes, I'm an NPC


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

um


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 3, 2020)

mu


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

u










m


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

that mori collection is impressive


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

thanks! i used to have 12 but soon i'll have 0!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 4, 2020)

meOW


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

*kk ska intensifies*


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

:grapefruit:


----------



## Limon (Feb 4, 2020)

:fruitgrape:


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

:fruit:


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 4, 2020)

Broccoli


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

li-brocco


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2020)

Whats going on here


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

Everyone act normal!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 4, 2020)

Nah


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2020)

Normal is boring.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## stwabewie (Feb 4, 2020)

PUDDING


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 4, 2020)

:>


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 4, 2020)

;p


----------



## lsabella (Feb 4, 2020)

I win hahahahbsysbsuuueyfhe


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

kbye


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## stwabewie (Feb 4, 2020)

RATS


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

brats!


----------



## stwabewie (Feb 4, 2020)

CATS


----------



## Aquari (Feb 5, 2020)

gnats!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 5, 2020)

Lemon meme has summoned once again for the millionth time


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2020)

It’s not really a meme for me. Whenever I post in this thread I usually use that emote.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 6, 2020)

its not a meme its a* GOD*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Feb 6, 2020)

Well well welll


----------



## Limon (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 6, 2020)

You never go away do you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2020)

I think you've had long enough.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 7, 2020)

you wont get away with this!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 7, 2020)

uwu energy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 7, 2020)

MEOW


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Feb 7, 2020)

did you know there is enough bones in your body to make an ENTIRE skeleton? :O


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 7, 2020)

oh wow


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2020)

I basically own this thread lemme have win already :{


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2020)

spooky scary skeletons


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I basically own this thread lemme have win already :{



Oh...ok.

After this though


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2020)

What’s up guys, I’m here to randomly post as someone swipes it away from me quickly afterwards.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2020)

Me too *high-five*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

hi


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2020)

Hoi!


----------



## Limon (Feb 8, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2020)

Pog havent seen sheila in this thread in like forever


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm gonna win, bet on it bet on it!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll bet


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll wine


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2020)

Ill SHINE


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll try


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2020)

pshh, try-hard >:/


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yay! I'm winning for a short amount of time! Also, I lose for not being the last to post! Hooray for winning and losing at the same time!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 8, 2020)

Enjoy that win now :}


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 8, 2020)

meow


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Just gonna put this for the night


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 9, 2020)

hello good night~


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 9, 2020)

Hyaa morning


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice try there, pardner.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 9, 2020)

man and here i was thinking you wouldnt come back. oh well >:}


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh well... >:}


----------



## Aquari (Feb 9, 2020)

oh no!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't know what to say in this post.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

M'kay.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Satisfactory


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

Tolerable


----------



## minisam (Feb 9, 2020)

Acceptable


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 9, 2020)

Decency


----------



## Aquari (Feb 9, 2020)

the bare minimum


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm stingy and it's MINE!!!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

more like STINKY >:\


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2020)

And you're still a fish fillet sandwich! >: o


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

omg im crying why would you say that? this community is so TOXIC! ;-;

This place is literally just ACC 2.0 :{


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh nah


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

well hello there


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 10, 2020)

hello


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

Woooo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 10, 2020)

Noooo


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)

Ooooo


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Limon (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Limon (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2020)

gyroid.jpg


----------



## loralai (Feb 11, 2020)

Get rekt noobs


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh nah


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2020)

I don' like that


----------



## Limon (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2020)

That’s real nice, pardner, but I’m afraid I can’t let you take the win.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2020)

and neither can you


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Also you


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2020)

or you!


----------



## Limon (Feb 11, 2020)

or you


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Or even you


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2020)

begone!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 11, 2020)

Aquari said:


> begone!



no


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2020)

*WARNING!!!!  ANYONE ELSE WHO POSTS HERE WILL GET A VIRUS ON THERE PHONE OR COMPUTER!!!*


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 12, 2020)

oH nO


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 12, 2020)

Well, I'm alive I guess, how are folks?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

I̶̘̞̻͚͗̿̓̈́̅͝ ̸̤͙͈̯̳̥̩̹̄̀͋̒̕G̸̨͇͈͚̻̬̝̭͖͎̻͈̀̐̐Ú̷̧̖͔͔̙̗̟̱͖͎͍͚͊̚̕͜E̷͙̟̺̙̬̣͌́̓́͜͝S̵̗̣̗͛͗͊̈́̎̊S̴̡̙̖̰͎̜̳͙͕̪͎͎͚͙͆̉́̋̐́̊̃́͆̐̇́͝ ̴̢̢͙͔̟̥̠͍̩͋͗̒ͅT̷̯̰̭͚̊͗̿̏̅͝H̷̢̯̘̠̘̜̅̆̄̀Ȩ̸̛̍̄͑͂̆̓̀̏̄̌́̀͂͝R̵̳͕͍̤͈̫̘̯͎̹͐̀̽͛̅̌Ȩ̶̢̨̛͉͉̣͖͚͉̜̈̋͋͜ ̴̡̦̩̳̘̯̟͚̖͈͗͂̀̔͂͒͑̈̕Ẃ̸̙̃̊̓̀́Ạ̶̡̢͎͇̩͛͌̓̈́̀̈́Ş̴͖̟͕̰̉ ̶̛͉̖̗͗̊̽̿̓̅̓̃̓̍͋̌͘͝ͅN̸̲̙̻̮̤̞̱̰̗̮̰̩̙͒̾͊̉̇́́̓̌̈͐̚͘͝O̸̡̬̰̻̱̟̼͎̼̰͍̓̐̈̌͊͂̈̄̽̓̌̚͜ ̵̩͙̖͌̀̎̍̔̐̆͐͘̚͠͠V̸̡̟̳͖̭̥̣͍͇̜̭̤̲̠̌̉͛̋́I̷̱̮̥͖̼͎̥͖̺̗̞̒͊̈̓̑͋̓̇̿̂̈́͝͠ͅR̸͙̣̭͓̈́͋̄̏̅̚Ȕ̵̩̼̪̘̒S̶̡̝̩̤̫͚͎̞̅̊͑̋̑̀̈̈́̂͆̓̄̚


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 12, 2020)

This board is seriously the definition of insanity:

"Doing something over and over again expecting a different result." 

None of us will ever be the last poster. lol


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> This board is seriously the definition of insanity:
> 
> "Doing something over and over again expecting a different result."
> 
> None of us will ever be the last poster. lol



It's an endless battle we must survive.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

alright


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

"alright"


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 12, 2020)

alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

alright alright alright alright alright alright alright
alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


----------



## Rhythrin (Feb 12, 2020)

HEEEEY-YAAAAAAA


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

:3


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Rhythrin said:


> HEEEEY-YAAAAAAA



HHEEEEYYYY YEEEEAAH


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2020)

This thread is now locked


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2020)

jokes on you i have a lock-picking set!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2020)

aNd i oOp


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

cha cha real smooth


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Hal (Feb 12, 2020)

"You should play baseball too, Takkun. Why do you always carry around a bat?"


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Baseball? Bat?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

coco the bunny


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

:}


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

do-yoing


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 12, 2020)

just


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 12, 2020)

don't notice me


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2020)

Woah woah woah, we can’t have you running away with the win, now can we?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 13, 2020)

meow


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

doesnt like........apples


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 13, 2020)

I AM FERDINAND VON AEGIR!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

Sir this is a MACdonalds...


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Just gonna hide here and no one will find me leading the win. :}


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

hey! get outta there!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

You too!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

no you!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

No u!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

:}


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

:}


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

C:


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

c:


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hahah! Not a single one of you even noticed I snatched the win right under your noses. >c


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Hat' (Feb 14, 2020)

I love winning !


----------



## Limon (Feb 14, 2020)

Me too


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2020)

Sup


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

I haven't been in this thread for a while.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

uhhhhhh good!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Um...alright


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

Don't mind me, just taking control of this entire thread.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry champ that job is taken ;}


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

sureee...


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

shooooooooore


----------



## Megan. (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 14, 2020)

Pokemanz said:


> I'm sure dorks will ruin this one just like in the days of yesteryear



Flashback to 8-31-2015.

Do you think we fulfilled this statement?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

not really


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ahem.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Flashback to 8-31-2015.
> 
> Do you think we fulfilled this statement?



"Ruin" does not even come close to describing what we have done to this thread.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Flashback to 8-31-2015.
> 
> Do you think we fulfilled this statement?



If I may ask, can someone tell me about this?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> "Ruin" does not even come close to describing what we have done to this thread.



Is corrupt better?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Is corrupt better?



I'm not sure there is a word in the entire English language that can describe it.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

"cursed"


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

*CURSED*

cursed isn't good enough


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

It's technically not a word. Just unintelligible screaming. I think it describes the thread perfectly.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

damaged, defected, disabled


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 14, 2020)

Miiiissssssseeeedddddd  mmmeeeeeeeee????


----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2020)

No!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

I see...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 15, 2020)

JessiBGood said:


> Miiiissssssseeeedddddd  mmmeeeeeeeee????



Yo! Been awhile, where've you been mate?


----------



## Limon (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2020)

Who even invited you here?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

No one


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 15, 2020)

Ween


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 15, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Yo! Been awhile, where've you been mate?



Just got tired of being on here all the time I guess.

How’ve you been?


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## StressedJess (Feb 15, 2020)

o.o


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)

another


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 16, 2020)

this is it


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 16, 2020)

no


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

:0


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 17, 2020)

yay


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## thedragmeme (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

1 day record! nice work beat my 3 day record


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 18, 2020)

Don't mind me. Just a post coming through.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 18, 2020)

Alright


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

woof


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)

Das nice


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

yay


----------



## Megan. (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2020)

O k a y


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 20, 2020)

*finger guns*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2020)

pika pika


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 20, 2020)

"Hey plumber boy, mustache man, your worst nightmare has arrived" - A guy in a Crash Bandicoot costume


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2020)

pika


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

:}


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2020)

Smile


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 22, 2020)

pika pika


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2020)

Chuuuu


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

wooo


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2020)

Ween


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2020)

daisy


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

mae


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Holy crap thank you for letting me win guys, I’d like to thank everyone for NOT POSTING AFTER ME and god


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

I just got miss Columbia’d


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## minisam (Feb 24, 2020)

Here's a tissue...


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Velo (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm a winner! I've proven you wrong, mother!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 24, 2020)

MOTHA


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Motha Kiki boots the house down realness


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

For ya nerve


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2020)

Yo


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Poopoopeepee


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2020)

Okay, bye


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ha! I win!


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Ha! I win!





sierra said:


> no



Press f to pay respects.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

F

So...I'm bored


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Destroyed them with facts


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

s u r e


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

S U C C


----------



## Jas (Feb 25, 2020)

yikes


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

((((


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

I hope the apocalypse happens in the next .1 second so I can win


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Limon (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## MortuusFever (Feb 25, 2020)

I am the one true god. Even though someone may overthrow my current win, i will be the true winner in the final days to come.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Cool I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't know what to say other than posting to solidify my win.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

what timing i cant believe im the last poster


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m not here to win.  Just enjoying the scenery.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

I?m here to win


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

Ok


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

efqvegbqbqeberb


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 25, 2020)

オケイ (ツ)


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Que es eso


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2020)

23 days til ACNH!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> 23 days til ACNH!



Sweet


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

Hell ye


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2020)

Blah


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 26, 2020)

bah


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 26, 2020)

Hum hum hum


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 26, 2020)

eeeeyaah


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

i win sorry everyone else


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

c:


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Raayzx (Feb 27, 2020)

emoji


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 27, 2020)

Bonk


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Bonk


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2020)

Honk


----------



## QuinnTheQueen (Feb 28, 2020)

i win &#55358;&#56692;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2020)

I lost!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2020)

I wost


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Poopoo


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

Nu nu


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

hidden in the back of my little shack


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

Das nice


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok :}


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have arrived.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 1, 2020)

Yay


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

bop bop bop, bop you off the top


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

EEK


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

Monkey monkey


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 2, 2020)

I win...for now


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

no


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

poopoopeepee


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

no


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

the results come back: yes


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 2, 2020)

results are : Meow


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Woo!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## iExist (Mar 3, 2020)

I like Splatoon. And Animal Crossing. And Minecraft. And BanG Dream.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

Whoa


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

boop


----------



## ZombieKayy (Mar 3, 2020)

fite me


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

I just realized that I have been on this forum since before New Leaf's release, and this account is like 7-8 years old. Yoooooo


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> I just realized that I have been on this forum since before New Leaf's release, and this account is like 7-8 years old. Yoooooo



Nice


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 3, 2020)

epic


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2020)

cipe


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Zing~


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 4, 2020)

bing bing~


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

only thing good about this thread was OP


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 4, 2020)

nah


----------



## Marte (Mar 4, 2020)

Turn down for March 20th! *toot toot toot toot beep beep beep*


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

Bloop!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 4, 2020)

15 15 or 16 16


----------



## unassumingdork (Mar 4, 2020)

*uwu*


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

Swiped~


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 4, 2020)

sdfjyguhkjn eeee...


----------



## The Orange (Mar 5, 2020)

Winning like Charlie Sheen?


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 5, 2020)

Ding ding ding!


----------



## sierra (Mar 5, 2020)

crown me


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 5, 2020)

i'll crown you... now you crown me


----------



## allainah (Mar 5, 2020)

why would i crown u... when u just...
LOST


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

nahh I win


----------



## Spizenix (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice try.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2020)

w
i
n


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello there


----------



## ZombieKayy (Mar 5, 2020)

No, me.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 5, 2020)

howdy!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)

lazyislander said:


> howdy!



That's cowboy appropriation. How _dare_ you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2020)

Aloha!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2020)

Sayonara


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 5, 2020)

bye


----------



## sierra (Mar 5, 2020)

Winner winner string cheese dinner


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 6, 2020)

Ween


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 6, 2020)

lemme just steal that win.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

;D


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 6, 2020)

and you thought it was over B)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 6, 2020)

placeholder post


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 6, 2020)

ok


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2020)

Bye! Have a nice day!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 8, 2020)

But-


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 8, 2020)

no, my streak...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2020)

decaf decaf decaf


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Bye! Have a nice day!



Savage.


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 8, 2020)

Huh


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2020)

Get down, theyre in the trees


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 9, 2020)

sure


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)

Bees in the trees, bees in the trees


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

uwu


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 9, 2020)

meow


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 10, 2020)

nya


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 10, 2020)

boop


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)

Ya


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

dance your heart away!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

mememememe


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

it's showtime!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

nonono my showtime ;D


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 10, 2020)

lets us dance!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Steals the spotlight.*


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2020)

PKFire


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2020)

Arf!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 11, 2020)

_Too bad I have my PSI Shield._


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2020)

Uh... **Walks around your shield and says hi**


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)

You’ll never see it coming.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

it will be your last surprise


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

my time has come


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)

I can’t see you though.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

0-0-0 ^ HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)

I can’t hear you though.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

.-.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)

You must be John Cena, obviously.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

no you


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

where is john cena?


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 11, 2020)

Nowhere


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2020)

im dont see cheryll....


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

Goo bai


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

Goo hi


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 12, 2020)

well ah'll be


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm feeling gooreat right now!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)

Goooooooood!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 13, 2020)

Greeeeeeeeeaat


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)

Gonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne!


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

Winner winner spaghetti dinner


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2020)

Share the spaghetti please-


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2020)

go away pk fire


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2020)

All I wanted was spaghetti-

Okay, listen, let's make a deal. I'll give you the win if you hand over the pasta.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2020)

how do i know you wont take the pasta and run off with the win?


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 13, 2020)

What if-


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2020)

we

- - - Post Merge - - -

toilet paper


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

im fine with using water instead of toilet paper


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm more of a wet-wipes man but yea


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuO-GGXdBbA

I regret this


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2020)

pika pika


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2020)

Guh-huh!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

Hoo hoo!


----------



## Limon (Mar 14, 2020)

Hee hee


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 14, 2020)

Ooga Chacka


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ooga booga!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ew...


booger.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 15, 2020)

hiii


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Haiiiiii


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

byeee


----------



## Limon (Mar 15, 2020)

Whyyy


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)

Yyyyyy


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 15, 2020)

ohlala


----------



## The Orange (Mar 15, 2020)

Woohoo!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 15, 2020)

ohnono


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2020)

oh yeah yeah


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

Yoit


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

Is that a frog burger?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeee


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Mar 16, 2020)

"Someone's too big for their buffers!" said James.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

Are you reading us a story to the whole class?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

You thought you we're gonna win, but it was ME!!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

I won


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Not if I can do something about that!!!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

sure


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

nope, I win, you lose, bye bye


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm just sitting here while everyone is in a storm stealing thrones from each other.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

again, I win, you lose, bye bye


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

pika pika pika pika pika pika! 
3 days!


----------



## The Orange (Mar 16, 2020)

Zippity doo bop~!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2020)

my oh my what a wonderful day


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

splish splash splosh


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Go, Magikarp!  Use splash!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2020)

L.


----------



## Starition (Mar 16, 2020)

:O


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2020)

:Q


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

:R


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2020)

:S


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

:T


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

:|


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Aaa


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

:||


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

:OOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

:|||


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

eee someone broke the chain


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

:||||

oh no


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

WHO


DID


THIS


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

:|||||

oh


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> :|||||
> 
> oh



one does not simply copy and paste


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

:||||||

ctrl c ctrl v ctrl c ctrl vctrl c ctrl vctrl c ctrl v


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> :||||||
> 
> ctrl c ctrl v ctrl c ctrl vctrl c ctrl vctrl c ctrl v



pathetic 
jk


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

.wmv


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

\_(-_-)_/


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

.pdf file


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

.gif


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

.webp


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

.jpg


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

.zip


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

.png


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

.div


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

.exe


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

Stopped working


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m win


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

.ini


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2020)

.js


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

.pages


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

cash money


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

ca$h mon€y


----------



## Hat' (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm about to win


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

nope I won


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Ley said:


> nope I won



Joke's on you.


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

joke's on YOU


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

no u :]


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

think again!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2020)

DON'T think again.


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

I mean, u lost


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

yeah u did :]


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 17, 2020)

oh look who thought right


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

I thought left tho


----------



## Megan. (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

u lost, AGAIN


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

ley, more like lose


----------



## The Orange (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Megan. (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Rosewater, more like Losewater


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2020)

Hehehehehe


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 17, 2020)

hohohoho


----------



## The Orange (Mar 17, 2020)

Nyeh he he he!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

HOO HOO HOO HOO!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

hoot


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

,.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

:0


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

O.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

._.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Ready to win


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

not yet


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

8)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

you can have the win on friday :}


----------



## maple22 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

wiping this computer when im tying this
well using a wet wipe of course


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

life is now canceled.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

since i just cancelled life then by default corona is cancelled too, you're welcome.

I'll be expecting my nobel peace prize in the mail and if i dont, IM GONNA THROW A FIT.

>:|


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

*throws a prize at you, it's a pizza*


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 17, 2020)

beautiful :}


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2020)

*throws chips*
(it's not crisps)


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

*steals chips*


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

i winnered


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)

Nay


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yay


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)

Way


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey~!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

hewoooo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 18, 2020)

I won! Can't believe winning was that easy.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 18, 2020)

tea


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

*sip*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)

*spills*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

oh no!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 18, 2020)

AHEM


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

3 hops this time


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

364238471939189


----------



## Aquari (Mar 18, 2020)

We schmoovin


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2020)

9182635271921233120


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

84848


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

0.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

I win gg


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

gg no re


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yeehaw my beets


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

Das nice


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 19, 2020)

dats really nice


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

Dats super nice


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

dats very nice


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

das auto


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 19, 2020)

auto ban you all for not winning >


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

u lost boi


----------



## Halony (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm back to witness NH hype


----------



## Megan. (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here goes nothing.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 19, 2020)

Huzzah!


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

yeet


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2020)

no


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 21, 2020)

Doo doot


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

i win bye bye


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

u lose


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2020)

Woo


----------



## Halony (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 22, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Limon (Mar 22, 2020)

Heyo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 23, 2020)

eek


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeeea buddy


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

I won AGAIN


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 24, 2020)

my kingdom now


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

mine


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 24, 2020)

hmm


----------



## itscharles (Mar 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Maybe?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 24, 2020)

Dreet


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2020)

eeeek!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Everybody get up, it's time to slam now


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

yes hi


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

hello


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

I won again


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Nah fam ur mistaken


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

and again, I WON


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Yoooo


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2020)

And then you both lose


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Not if I can fix that


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2020)

eeeeek Who is that


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Where


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2020)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Feels like summer


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2020)

Today marks the first time this site has loaded properly for me since the NH release date


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2020)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m all cute and cuddly now so give me the win


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

que?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm rdy


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

okurt


----------



## Halony (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

hola


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

What up


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yuuuup


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

hello


----------



## sigh (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## deerprongs (Mar 26, 2020)

<3


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

eooooowww


----------



## sigh (Mar 26, 2020)

wow y'all are fast


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello, crisp!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Mar 26, 2020)

~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 27, 2020)

I haven't won in awhile. Let's fix that.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah lets fix that


----------



## trista (Mar 27, 2020)

I think I win this round.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 27, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> Yeah lets fix that



I'll fix your face

got 'em


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

pew


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2020)

Pew pew


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Woo woo


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

wee wee


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2020)

Wah wah!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2020)

WEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Deimos (Mar 27, 2020)

This is very interesting.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Heh


----------



## sigh (Mar 27, 2020)

i love winning


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Chicken dinner


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

pizza


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

The huts back in business


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

no since I out pizza'd the hut


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Doors are open for the hut


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

doors are closed for the hut


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

This is a pizza free zone


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

what about dominos™?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2020)

Now I’m hungry


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

same


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2020)

Soooooooooo I’m just going to take the win back if that’s okay.


----------



## Halony (Mar 28, 2020)

No I'm winning for sure


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

I win bye bye


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Sure thang


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

I keep winning, this game is way too easy


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Out hutted the pizza


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

out dominosed the pizza


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

mcdonalds is gonna add pizza to their menu in 2030.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

I hope not


----------



## StarParty8 (Mar 28, 2020)

MMM, Mcdonalds Pizza! ...Never gonna happen, will it.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 28, 2020)

ween


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Now I has the win!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

My turn


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

waiting for KFC to make pizzas


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

They have that chicken donut sandwich now so there's a good possibility


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Chicken ahhhg *drools*


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 28, 2020)

And up this thread goes again to torment all who thought it was finally dead and buried.

You're welcome ~


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> And up this thread goes again to torment all who thought it was finally dead and buried.
> 
> You're welcome ~



Oh no


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2020)

ack this is badddd


----------



## StarParty8 (Mar 30, 2020)

It's my 1 year anniversary on this site!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> It's my 1 year anniversary on this site!



Happy 1 year TBT anniversary!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## sigh (Mar 30, 2020)

boop


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 30, 2020)

Seat reserved!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 30, 2020)

*Ween*


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Yarp


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 30, 2020)

"pew pew!" Nebby


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 31, 2020)

i will not let you have a day record


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2020)

step aside fellas


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 31, 2020)

hello!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh, hello there! How's it going?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 31, 2020)

not bad!


----------



## sigh (Mar 31, 2020)

:v


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)

cherry bombs


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)

Eee


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2020)

I win, for now


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)

Taking back the win


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Halony (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm here to win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)

hurry before the offline reboot


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 1, 2020)

boop


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Poob


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)

sooble


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Trooble


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 1, 2020)

boop with an upside down p is boob


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)

well then i didnt expect that


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> boop with an upside down p is boob



Scooby Doo: “Rad man, Raggy!  That’s a rad man!”


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)

oh geezs scoobs


----------



## Kurb (Apr 1, 2020)

i’m back y’all


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2020)

wooo


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2020)

Well now that the site is up again, it’s time to continue the game...


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 3, 2020)

aw yee


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah....


----------



## sigh (Apr 3, 2020)

so fresh so clean


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2020)

looks so cool!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 3, 2020)

I AM VICTORIOUS


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2020)

no i am


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

Haven't been to this thread in forever.


----------



## sigh (Apr 3, 2020)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2020)

This win is mine


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2020)

pika pika pikachu


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2020)

I win, again!


----------



## sigh (Apr 4, 2020)

now i do


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2020)

I see


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 5, 2020)

If you post, Raymond won't move into your island


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2020)

*Posts anyway.*


----------



## sigh (Apr 5, 2020)

ʕ·ᴥ·　ʔ


----------



## Stil (Apr 5, 2020)

boop


----------



## Ley (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2020)

meep


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll be throwing fireballs at anyone who posts from this point forward. Keep that in mind before posting here.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2020)

*Posts anyway again.*


----------



## Bebster (Apr 5, 2020)

What is the point of this???


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2020)

Bebster said:


> What is the point of this???



There is no point.  Only... losing.


----------



## rainywave (Apr 5, 2020)

I've come to make an announcement:

Shadow the Hedgehog's a   mother. He  on my  wife. That's right, he took his hedgehog  quilly  out and he  on my  wife and he said his  was "this big" and I said "that's disgusting".

So I'm making a callout post on my twitter dot com: Shadow the Hedgehog, you got a small , its the size of this walnut except way smaller. And guess what? Here's what my  looks like. That's right baby, all point, no quills, no pillows, look at that it looks like two balls and a .

He  my wife so guess what? I'm gonna  the Earth. That's right this is what you get, MY SUPER LASER . Except I'm not  on the Earth, I'm gonna go higher, I'M  ON THE MOON. HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT OBAMA, I  ON THE MOON YOU !

You have twenty-three hours before the  drop-el-ets hit the  Earth, now get out of my  sight, before I  on you too.

I’m so sorry


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm throwing extra fireballs at those two previous posts.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 6, 2020)

and the final post is....



Spoiler: Final Post



IT JUST KEEPS GOING!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2020)

That spoiler really got me.  Was not expecting that turn of events.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2020)

That is why you don't read spoilers.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 6, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> If you post, Raymond won't move into your island


too bad, raymond is in my town


----------



## Stil (Apr 6, 2020)

bonk


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 6, 2020)

if you post, Raymond will leave your island.


----------



## Stil (Apr 6, 2020)

well hi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 6, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> if you post, Raymond will leave your island.


i dont think that will work


----------



## Jeroddd (Apr 6, 2020)

I want Raymond so bad he’s so cute!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 6, 2020)

hello, how its going, crisp?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Kurb (Apr 6, 2020)

everybody gangsta till


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

they have a kid


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 6, 2020)

ol' bunny


----------



## Bebster (Apr 7, 2020)

This is obnoxious


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 7, 2020)

easy for you to say


----------



## mother (Apr 7, 2020)

don't let ur memes be dreams kids


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)

Loool


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 7, 2020)

oh my


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)

Woah, what’s that smell?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, that smelly smell that smells...smelly...


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2020)

uh okay who


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

I dunno, you be the judge.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

dont look


----------



## Pickler (Apr 8, 2020)

I win


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh snap!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2020)

DubiousDelphine uses Kafrizz!


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

Frizzle


----------



## sigh (Apr 8, 2020)

p:


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

I will eliminate the middle class.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

Noooooooo, my 24 hour lead!!!  D:


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

*E*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

*Whacks off the throne and sits on it myself.*


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

*lifts the throne and sits on it*


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2020)

I charge a white-hot fireball in the palm of my hand using all my energy. It burns so hot that it begins to harm my own fire-resistant skin. I throw it toward the throne, and the resulting explosion is so large that a mushroom cloud is formed. The throne has been destroyed. Anarchy ensues.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2020)

what


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

_With the power of creation at their side, Enxssi materializes another throne out of thin air, crushing the above poster. Enxssi then sits on their throne, overthrowing the one-day ruler, as the One and Only._


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2020)

slaps you off the throne


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

All your base are belong to us


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2020)

All your base. Hand it over.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

*no not all of it*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, all of it.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

**


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

all my base is belong to me


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

The base is mine now


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2020)

no.... it's Doc's base now


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

your base is belong to me, the former owner of the base, which is belong to me


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2020)

why is this a thing now?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2020)

Because.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

*E*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2020)

....


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

h


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

ee


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

hee


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 11, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## Figo (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

HA!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

lol


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

b


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

i


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

n


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

c


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

Y


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 11, 2020)

It has resurrected...


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

i wumbo


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

u wumbo


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

he she me wumbo


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

*~Open rp~




*

_Hey you you’re finally Awake!_​


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

hi bob. wait...how long was I asleep?


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

_It looks like you’ve been asleep for about an hour give or take
I was just walking around taking in the nature around me When I stumbled across what seem to be a body
  though on closer inspection I realized that you don’t seem to be hurt and you don’t look like you’re from around here are you?_​


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

_Hello, Bob. It's me, your old pal Jim from FedEx. I have a delivery for you. Use it wisely_


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

*bruh*


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

no...I...
The last thing I remember was that I was falling asleep at my computer replying to a forum post.
Is this Minecraft?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

Aaannd now Jim is here...


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

_Oh hey Jim from FedEx It’s nice to see you around And thanks for the TnT 
I think it will come in real handy
And you know they all say that 
Something about a
forum post
I think you don’t understand what’s going on here
Let me tell you you’re one of many_​


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

* looks at Bob nervously*
Soooo....What's with the TNT?
That was a fast delivery.


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks like I won.


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

_



oh don’t be so worrisome
Come inside my house I’ll heat up some soup for you
and hmmmmm you think you’ve won?
Do you think  It’ll  all just to be Over like that
Do you not realiz That it has only just begun 
Yet it has existed Long before you and me
That you can not to possibly say “I won”
I’ll have you know I graduated at the top of my cla-_​


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

_Oh Bob, you musn't ramble on like that. 
You must be Bob's friend, Kitsune. I have heard so much about you.
Here, I also have a package for you but you have to be careful, for it may be one of the last things you consume for as long as you're in these lands..._


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

OOOOH! PIZZA ROLLS!
*nom*
Thank you Jeff!
Bob told you about me? What did he say?
...and what did you mean by "one of the last things I would consume."?


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

_now I don’t mean to intervene
But it’s lovely to see my two good friends being able to get along
and oh Jim from FedEx How lovely it is for you to bring such appropriate snacks for This special occasion!_
​


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice house ya got here Bob.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

_He told me that you carry a very special ability. You have a secret gift about you that has ultimately led you to this realm.
Time will tell you everything you need to know; Let Bob guide you on your journey. He is the all-knowing.
I am very pleased to hear you both love the pizza rolls. I picked them ripe from the Global seed vault._


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

*continues to nom pizza rolls*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m dying of laughter right now.


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

*opens another box of pizza rolls*
this is gonna be good.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

this is cool and good, 10/10


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 11, 2020)

BAD NEWS GUYS!
I AM OUT OF PIZZA ROLLS!!!


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

oh no!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 12, 2020)

*noms on candy eggs instead*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll just take this for now.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

*No.*


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

My turn


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

I like the enthusiasm coming from you guys.  That’s the spirit!


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

Welcome to... losing.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

Roastedd


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

Population: everyone here, including me


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

No


----------



## rainywave (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 12, 2020)

I'M BAAAACK!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 12, 2020)

bob, what?


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 12, 2020)

Bobception


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

Bobception*ception*


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 12, 2020)

Bobception*inception*_*inpection*_


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

No


----------



## Aqua001 (Apr 12, 2020)

sup


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

according to all known laws of aviation


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxes cannot fly.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 12, 2020)

Please do another rp I want to read it, if you do I'll let you win


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 13, 2020)

Bob locked me in his basement for eating all the pizza rolls. 
I haven't heard from him or Jim for a while...
At least I have good internet reception...
I can survive off of memes. Although these memes taste a little stale.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 13, 2020)

What?
Its not the first time its happened...
Who DOESN'T get locked in a basement in a different universe.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2020)

i guess i would be playing Animal Crossing : New Horizons in the basement


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 13, 2020)

At least I won't die of boredom lol.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2020)

i guess so....


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 13, 2020)

Sooo…
How was Bunny Day?
I had fun! Zipper looked emotionally dead on the inside, and I caught it on camera! 
How do I upload pictures from my Switch onto my computer?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2020)

twitter or something


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't have a Twitter...
TBT and YouTube are pretty much all I use in terms of social media.
(come to think of it, maybe that is why my YouTube channel doesn't get any views.)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2020)

well then....


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah...
I'm a little bit of an internet hermit.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

I see


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

I C


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

I C U


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

I C U 2


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

N O, T H E I C U


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

NO U?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

Y E S M E, I C U P L E A S E


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay okay fine, you win for now... *kicks can down the road and walks away like in a TV show*


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

The winner is me!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2020)

no it was i, dio! who wins


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 14, 2020)

No it's me now, and was that a *Jojo reference*

_kill me if it wasn't_


----------



## Dormire (Apr 14, 2020)

i giorno giovanna have a dream


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

And that dream is... to open a taco stand.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 14, 2020)

Just like Waluigi


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)

Exactly like loogie


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2020)

Waluigi's Taco Stand


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)

yum


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 14, 2020)

It's not delivery, it's Di Gionrno


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 15, 2020)

h


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

That's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 15, 2020)

*i shall return to reclaim my throne
and next time i won't be so nice.*


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

the throne of the burger king


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

sherb


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2020)

no doc deserves the win. He should not be in Tier 6


----------



## Bebster (Apr 15, 2020)

what r we talking about now


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2020)

Not much.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

_The sky is falling!_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2020)

um uh... okay.....


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Bebster (Apr 15, 2020)

lol


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

Lel


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 16, 2020)

ROFLCOPTER


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

oop


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

And i oop


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

--- .-. .- -. --. .


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 16, 2020)

I have placed a demonic curse on this thread. All who continue further input will burst into flames. Enjoy your descent from victory.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm down.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 16, 2020)

ah im on fire!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 16, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh no, it burns.  Whatever shall I do?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2020)

the fire burns the thread! What should we do?!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 17, 2020)

Throw chicken grease on it


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi guys!
...Smells like something is burning in here.


----------



## sigh (Apr 17, 2020)

boop


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 17, 2020)

...oh, its me...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 17, 2020)

can someone douse this fire?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh no, my five hour lead... and the fire is still burning!


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 17, 2020)

...this is fine.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 18, 2020)

win


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

ugh momentary bliss


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2020)

meep

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Don't see my collectibles up


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Blurp


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 18, 2020)

CAN someone douse this fire already?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve got just the thing.


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 18, 2020)

Disco Inferno


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 18, 2020)

you just made it worse....


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 18, 2020)

Burnin' Down The Thread


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## avocados (Apr 19, 2020)

boop


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

Avocados taste like fish


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 19, 2020)

no they don't.
fish actually taste good.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2020)

This thread disproves the notion of entropy. This thread shall sit unchanged for the rest of time, as there can never be a true winner.


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 19, 2020)

Your words fill me with
*D E T E R M I N A T I O N*


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

*Y M C A*


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 19, 2020)

someone needs to make a K.K. Slider version of that song.
Did you know that there is a K.K. Slider version of Bohemian Rapsody.


----------



## sigh (Apr 19, 2020)

KitsuneFox said:


> no they don't.
> fish actually taste good.


not liking the shade being thrown at avocados here :/
#isupportavocados


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2020)

I like both fish and avocados. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## sigh (Apr 19, 2020)

i also like both fish and avocados

#lovewins


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)

I will destroy ALL of your fish and avocado supplies AND take the win.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 19, 2020)

So I'm gonna win


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 20, 2020)

Why is this thread still here?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2020)

Because it’s awesome


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Because everybody wins


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2020)

No, because everybody loses X)


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2020)

Okay guys I'm serious if you guys don't comment at all Ill give you 200 IGB or 5 NMT each ty and have a great day, dm me your dodo and ill drop I mention above

Edit: someone comment nvm


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 20, 2020)

Corona Virus Wins


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 20, 2020)

unravel said:


> Okay guys I'm serious if you guys don't comment at all Ill give you 200 IGB or 5 NMT each ty and have a great day, dm me your dodo and ill drop I mention above


Make it 9,000,000 In game bells and throw in a Scoot. MAYBE I'll stop. MAYBE...


----------



## Lightmare (Apr 20, 2020)

oat milk is SUPERIOR to dairy milk


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 20, 2020)

I never had oat milk. Is it good? what does it taste like?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2020)

We went from a bribe to milk discussion.  Interesting


----------



## Antonio (Apr 20, 2020)

I can't drank milk by itself, it's too nasty. Only in cereal, apologies.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Almond milk is the only type of milk that's actually edible.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 20, 2020)

almond milk is okay to me.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 20, 2020)

Almond milk is yuck... taste like flavoured water.. Now no milk is great


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Because it's crushed almonds and water


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 20, 2020)

but it takes way less water to make then normal milk


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Artinus, try chocolate almond milk


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 21, 2020)

never tried chocolate almond milk you know


----------



## Artinus (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll stick to no milk. A good black coffee beats all coffees 

I've now added the talk about coffee


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 21, 2020)

so then you drink coffee without sugar then?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Black coffee is delicious.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 22, 2020)

I hate coffee, black or not


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

It's not as good as tea imo. Nothing beats a fresh cup of tea


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 22, 2020)

i just want green tea right now


----------



## Antonio (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't drink caffeine, I prefer slowly suffering due to tiredness.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 22, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> so then you drink coffee without sugar then?



Yes I do, I never used to have it without sugar, however funny story on that. I went on a diet that made me drink only black coffee, no sugar.. After doing that for about 1 month, adding sugar and milk again, way tooo sweet. Now I find adding full cream milk makes my coffee sweet enough.
However I prefer my black coffee, or an expresso shot



> It's not as good as tea imo. Nothing beats a fresh cup of tea



I have to say I prefer my green tea after a meal more then I do coffee.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s nice and all, but I’m just going to take the win back for now.


----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)

aaaaand the win's mine now.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 23, 2020)

u r winrar


----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)

still winrar


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

Winrar?


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 23, 2020)

Winrar.exe?


----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)

winrar


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2020)

3 2 1.... I see a game being emulated.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

Rarniw


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2020)

REEEOWWR


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

Time for some emojis.



This is my mood right now.


----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)

:0


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 23, 2020)

You thought you were gonna win,
but it was *I, KITSUNE!*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2020)

so... uh... turnip prices?


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

beep


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

beep


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m a sheep


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm winning!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

Meep


----------



## sigh (Apr 24, 2020)

sleep


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

Peep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 24, 2020)

I win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 24, 2020)

owie my turnip prices are bad


----------



## Antonio (Apr 24, 2020)

This game...this pitiful game. Why must it go on forever?


----------



## sigh (Apr 24, 2020)

because it must!


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll be bahk....


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 25, 2020)

It's been 4 hours and they aren't back oh no.


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

yeet


----------



## Clock (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

beep


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 25, 2020)

So.. umm...



Spoiler



Couldn’t help but notice


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2020)

K


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

mlem


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)

Notice


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)

✌


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Volmise (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Mlem


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2020)

i have seen some very expensive turnip prices from Daisy Mae


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 26, 2020)

I let my turnips rot in my house


----------



## sigh (Apr 26, 2020)

∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿


----------



## Bloobloop (Apr 26, 2020)

hi


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 26, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2020)

Woah


----------



## Jaws (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2020)

*Spills coffee*


----------



## Antonio (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Apr 26, 2020)

*hank hill yell*


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 26, 2020)

God dang it bobby


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 26, 2020)

eats popcorn while this is happening


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2020)

uh okay then......


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2020)

Surprise!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2020)

No


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

May


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2020)

Possibly


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2020)

mlem


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2020)

mlem


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

okwee!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2020)

doc is here to say : "I win, old bunny."


----------



## Clock (Apr 27, 2020)

Not yet


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 27, 2020)

it's been about a year since I have posted on this thread... maybe I'll win! who knows...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2020)

welcome back!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

This thread is literally spam. Just saying.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd like to win thanks


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Everyone wins


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

No, just me


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

im *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK*


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

i am one cool gal


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

Okay, I'm bored. Here's my post.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 28, 2020)

I win x2


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

*you lose*


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

boo


----------



## sigh (Apr 28, 2020)

i'll take that win thanks


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2020)

The win is like an endless game of hot potato.  You can‘t hold it, so you have to throw it to the person next to you.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Pass it to myself


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

Why am I here?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

I fed her


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

ok


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

Wait what?


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2020)

I win
Unless the next person posts


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

*No one's around to help.*


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

i'm back to my basement home i hope y'all missed me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

I finally accomplished something. I'd like to thank my mom, my dad, this butter sandwich...


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Only butter


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

gggggggggggg


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

*egggggggggggg


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

gggggggratata


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

goats?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 29, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

jak się macie?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm good, thank you! Especially now that I'm winning.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

I


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

No


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

I


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah I


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 29, 2020)

What's up guys? Feels good being a winner.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

I wanna see how it feels-
Oh wow, you're right!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

tsuyu asui


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

aka the best character.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Washigirl78 (Apr 30, 2020)

( ^w^)/


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)

☀


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Apr 30, 2020)

O _____________________ O


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

❤


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

🗡


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2020)

Guys my butter sandwich is gone


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (May 1, 2020)

Thank you. I haven't eaten yet.


----------



## xlisapisa (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

=/


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Oops, my finger slipped.


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

I can only see the frog...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Oops


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)




----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Wheee


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Emoji


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Celinalia (May 1, 2020)

helloww


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Hewwo


----------



## Enxssi (May 1, 2020)

snatchin that spot


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## petaI (May 2, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2020)

*attempts to catch that bug on your sig but fails miserably*


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (May 2, 2020)

Hello world.


----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

it’s already may ;;


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 2, 2020)

Oh. Right.


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

ride or die


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

*YOURE A KID NOW, YOURE A SQUID NOW, YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID  YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID  YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID YOU'RE A KID, YOU'RE A SQUID*


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

_*What did I do to you?*_


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

kid squid?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

wahoo


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2020)

It’s a me, a-Mario.  Waha *sarcastic voice*


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

It's a me, squid kid


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

*OH NO, YOU STOLE MY SPOT!
YOU WILL PAY FOR THIS, MARK MY WORDS! YOU WILL PAY!*

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

My 15 minutes of fame will expire soon


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

Win time


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

No.


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

Yes. Everyday I'm shuffling


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

Hustl


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

hustling


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

No


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

Everyday I'm winning


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

Bomf


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

B


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Milk is Usually spoiled


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Well well well, look who we have here.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

I WIN! Darkness within Darkness awaits you, Comment Section.


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Next poster wins, but I win


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

No the wii will not die


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

🏘


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Hiyaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Omae wa mou.
Shindeiru.


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

🏞


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

AAAA


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Mayo


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

how does it feel to lose


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Memes


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Mayo


Ketchup


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Blood


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Mustard


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

egg


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Mustard


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Peanut butter


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Jelly


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Did this just turn into Word Association 2.0?


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

sandwich


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

nAnI?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 3, 2020)

butter sandwich


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

A Hat in Time


----------



## Rosewater (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Scrooge McDuck


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

no


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Spoiler: A duck


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Did I hear "butter sandwich?"


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

That is a duck.


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

frog


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Squid


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

Bere


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Splat


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

d


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

e


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

n


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

IM BACK BABY


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

The first time since September the 3rd, I'm finally replying to this thread


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

I never saw that coming


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I never saw that coming


well, it's easy to remember because i know the reason why i stopped replying on that day... oof


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

YOU SEE THAT MY MIND IS TOO FAST FOR EYES


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

YOU'RE DONE IN


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

i still win tho


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

BY THE TIME ITS HIT YOU


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

you have a sense of humor, i like it


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

YOUR LAST SUPRISE 

OoOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOOoOooO

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Jessy_Azran said:


> you have a sense of humor, i like it


Thanks


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Hmm, i keep changing my signature and i am still not satisfied with it.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

MITCHIRI NEKO


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

i wish i could do better ones


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

YOU JUST GOTTA BELIEVE!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> YOU JUST GOTTA BELIEVE!


thanks


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

POP TEAM EPIC


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

why did i squeeze my coffee thermos so tight i can't reopen to add more milk, i've wasted what wouldve been a good coffee


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

OOF


----------



## Kurb (May 4, 2020)

At the tone, please record your message. When you’ve finished recording you may hang up or press one for more options. *BEEP*


----------



## Frochi25 (May 4, 2020)

i win now


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

KEKKEI GENKAI


----------



## Frochi25 (May 4, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> KEKKEI GENKAI


I will win


----------



## Llama (May 4, 2020)

Yeet

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

I win


----------



## Frochi25 (May 4, 2020)

Llama said:


> Yeet
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> I win


Did I stutter? I said “*I WILL WIN”.*


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

BORUTO STREAM


----------



## Llama (May 4, 2020)

No


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

RASENGAN


----------



## Blink. (May 4, 2020)

Nice to see such randomness


----------



## Frochi25 (May 4, 2020)

The other day I was taking a walk and I found a rock that was 1760 yard long. Must have been a milestone.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Frochi25 said:


> The other day I was taking a walk and I found a rock that was 1760 yard long. Must have been a milestone.


That's a cool joke


----------



## Frochi25 (May 4, 2020)

Baa Baa black sheep


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

have you any wolf? yes sir yes sir, three fangs full


----------



## Frochi25 (May 4, 2020)

One for the master


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Sheep in the Big City


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

what up


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

do you remember


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do you remember


i have no idea why but now i've got this catchy song in my head called "do you remember", i think jay sean sung it


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

the 21st night of september


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

international day of peace


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

love was changing the minds of pretenders


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Someone who pretends
goes down dead-ends

They're running around in a circle
Thinking the only way to happiness is verbal.

Then when they are ignored,
the people who they bullied, soared.

High
in the sky

Because they didn't let the bully bring them down
They didn't frown.

We live in peace
And bullying will soon cease


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

while chasing the clouds away


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

we will still play


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

our hearts were ringing


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

our notifications were pinging


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

in the key that our souls were singing


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

and the monkeys were flinging


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

as we danced in the night


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

are posts are right


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

Remember how the stars stole the night away


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I don't know the words


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

but also me neither


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Oh


----------



## KitsuneFox (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 4, 2020)

nah famme


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Poyo!  Oops, that's Kirby.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh


I also have no idea what the song is called either. last few messages i was making up my own words


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Go paperless, do not stress guys, I got the (WIN) that you need...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Eh?


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Que?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

I hear the prize for the winner is a special edition of Raymond without glasses.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Ooo, I don’t need to win then.  Don’t care for Raymond.

Someone post now please.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Eh is another word for "what do you mean"
I think it's British, as the only people who actually understand that phrase is either British or their partners are from the uk lol


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

B r o o m y


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

l o o n y


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

S p a c e


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2020)

.....


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

?


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

w


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

o


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Octopus pretending to be a squid.


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

w


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

o


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

o


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

m


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

y


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

v


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

w


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

o


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

You shall not pass


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

o


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

m


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

y


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

It’s dangerous to go alone.  Here, take this L


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

Dr. PhiL


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Dr. MariO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2020)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20-meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark. Get ready… Start.


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 4, 2020)

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

mlem


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 5, 2020)

meowwrrrrrr


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

kethup


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 5, 2020)

plpth


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

I smell onions


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

I smell .onions


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 5, 2020)

I. smell onions


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

right over your head


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 5, 2020)

i dont get it


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Hat' (May 5, 2020)

Yay i win!


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

Kirby


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

w


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

www


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

onion


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

Onions have layers


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2020)

No, Donkey!  What are you doing?!  Come on, Donkey!  NO!


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

pog


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

Donkey


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

Woonkey


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

sugar n spice


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

And everything nice


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

hi


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

hello fellow homo sapien


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

Hello old member


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

DONKEY


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

hi everyone


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

Fiona


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

Filbert


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

Jambette


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

Rosie


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)

=/


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

you shall not win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 5, 2020)

Frochi25 said:


> Rosie


Myaa?!


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 6, 2020)

no


----------



## Enxssi (May 6, 2020)

G


----------



## Frochi25 (May 6, 2020)

ABC


----------



## Cheryll (May 6, 2020)

E


----------



## Frochi25 (May 6, 2020)

W


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)

?


----------



## Frochi25 (May 6, 2020)

!


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaa


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Spoiler: You'll never guess what I hid in here



It's Wander.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2020)

Alright... Okay... I see...


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler



Sheik is actually Zelda.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

Link is actually link big spoiler


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler



Darth Vader is Luke Skywalker's father.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler



I think I just found Waldo.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2020)

Oh really


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

reek


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 6, 2020)

Leek


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

feek


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 6, 2020)

seek


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

neek


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Week


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

zeek


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Geek


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

freek


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Eek


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

peek


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

simp


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## seularin (May 6, 2020)

nhyeh


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2020)

541


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

I would like to win thank u : )


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2020)

927491


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

23772


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2020)

23773


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 7, 2020)

Oh?
23774


----------



## sigh (May 7, 2020)

i been dranking
23775


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

23776


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

23777


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

23776


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 7, 2020)

Post number 23778, this is unacceptable. Hand over the win.


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

23780


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 8, 2020)

I will do anything for victory

_one anything later

comes out covered in blood_ THE STATEMENT STILL STANDS


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 8, 2020)

Bold to assume I'm mortal.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 8, 2020)

023792716384931


----------



## Nicole. (May 8, 2020)

it's been a while


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 8, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

bruh....


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

23789


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

This is a post.


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

Post número dos


----------



## Nicole. (May 8, 2020)

but not the last post.


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

Now it is


----------



## noonpuppy (May 8, 2020)

Quite fun though lol


----------



## Nicole. (May 8, 2020)

mwuahaha


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 8, 2020)

a random number


Spoiler



21936549302382112121


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler



Tetra is Zelda


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2020)

cool 2 know i have almost 700 posts in this thread


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Not a spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

Wowie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

What's up, y'all?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

It's Saturday


----------



## Clock (May 9, 2020)

Its almost Sunday...


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: ???



My avatar is my Smash main.


----------



## Enxssi (May 9, 2020)

S


----------



## Llama (May 9, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Hat' (May 9, 2020)

hewwo?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 9, 2020)

SONO CHI NO SADAME

*JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJO!!*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

muda mUDA MUDA MUDA


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Yoit


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Not a spoiler



Life is like a hurricane


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

A highway


----------



## Hay (May 9, 2020)

yo ever get stung by a wasp twice in a row

hits different..


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Not a spoiler



Milk usually comes from cows.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: ???
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar is my Smash main.


we should battle each other soon


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2020)

That’s nice.

Now get off the throne.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2020)

Some words for us?

“Wooooooooooo”


----------



## xlisapisa (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother’s Day to all the mama’s out there!!


----------



## Rosewater (May 10, 2020)

Especially Tom Nook's mama!!


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

Spoiler: ---


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

Spoiler



https://youtu.be/ks219IgrXhM?t=311


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Not a spoiler



Pandas eat bamboo.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 11, 2020)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo spoilers suck.I dont want to click it everytime


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

yup


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 11, 2020)

Yes!
I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2020)

hAhA


----------



## Clock (May 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Really overrated villager


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Hmm



Why is Raymond T-posing?


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 12, 2020)

._.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 12, 2020)

IM BAAAAACK


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 12, 2020)

party time


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 12, 2020)

dance dance dance!


----------



## Nicole. (May 12, 2020)

I return


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 12, 2020)

you ruined the dance party.... WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT?


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 12, 2020)

poputepipikku


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)

when did they add the teddy bear emoji on the phone


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)

it's cute


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2020)

こんにちは


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Enxssi (May 12, 2020)

ga booga


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Me? Gongaga.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Poyo


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Oh gosh floppy disks. I feel old.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

putting a wrench in your plans...


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Mick (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

I'm hungry,


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

No, don’t do that.  Don’t break my discs with a hammer!


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)

🌧
 

It's too late.


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Not a spoiler



The sky isn't always blue.


----------



## PVoil (May 12, 2020)

hi


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Yo


----------



## seeds (May 12, 2020)

hhehehahahh


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Luxsama (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

Spoiler: this is a spoiler






Spoiler: this is also a spoiler






Spoiler: this is yet another spoiler






Spoiler: are you getting tired of these spoilers?






Spoiler: do you need a break?






Spoiler: do you need to lie down?






Spoiler: perhaps a nap would suit you?






Spoiler: are you going to give up?






Spoiler: you’re almost there...






Spoiler: just a bit further...






Spoiler: surprise!  You won!  Haha, nah, just messing with ya



lol


lol





lol


lol


lol


lol


lol


Lol


lol


lol


----------



## Argo (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ughrora (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Oldcatlady (May 13, 2020)

Im just posting cause I wanna see what my collectibles look like


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2020)

Oh no, they found me!  It’s time for a desperation move, gang!

*begins dancing*


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Not a spoiler



A cat is an animal.


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)

boop


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)

Whammy!


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Veemo!


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Okay, no Octoling then?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2020)

Cleanup on aisle 3


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2020)

i win§


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 13, 2020)

GET OUTTA MY WAY DEKUUUUUUU


- Bakugo


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: My other Smash main


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: the best smash bros map


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

K


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: ...



Inkling+water=NO
lol


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

🏝


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

a cat in time


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Uh, I found this on Google


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Random Pokemon


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 13, 2020)

lalala


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: a drawing







just a picture of my character Percy Sanders, nothing to see there
dang thats a weird shadow isn't it >_>


also i win haha


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Nicole. (May 14, 2020)

it's been a while


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

hellooooooo


----------



## Rosewater (May 14, 2020)

☘


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)




----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

:O


----------



## Rosewater (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

Spoiler



spoiler


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Spoiler



Just having a normal day on Club Tortimer... where I get taken to what looks like my town and then my inventory disappears (This is why I dropped all my tools, so don't worry about me.) Yep. This is totally normal.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler



testing if a double spoiler will work


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Mick (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

Woo


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

ooo


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Does anyone know what the difference between these two searches is? Because I sure don't.


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

H


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

i


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

!


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

Objection!


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal bodeboop. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. ding Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark. Get ready!… Start.


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

Ee we oh we oh aa
wee oh wee ee oh aaaaaaa
oh we oh we oh aa we oh
we oh we oh aa
weeeee ee we oh we aa we aa
we oh oh we aa eee
weee we oh we aa wee oh ee
we oh we oh ee
we oh we oh we aa aa aa aa aa we oh we aa
we oh we oh we aa aa aa aa aa we oh we aa


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

I love this thread


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Its 1 am sir you do not need coffee ^


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

🌧 Its raining outside


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Raining here too my man


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

What I’m about to do is called a pro gamer move


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Oh, really?


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Victory is mine


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Oh yeah it’s big brain time


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

When?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Right about now


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Marshal > Raymond fite me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Hah, amateurs


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Says the forum noob


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Gasp, how could you do this to me


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

H a h


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Am sad


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

gabagool


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Gabagool to you sir/madam or whatever you may identify as


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Chkjgssojhgfffddsswwwe


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Wrrrryyyyy


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

REEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Multiple ACNH save files or riot


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Hey that's my line


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

silence


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

silence, weeb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

At least i admit i’m one, unlike you


----------



## sarosephie (May 15, 2020)

.


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

excuse me above we were having a meaningful conversation

anyway who said I was a weeb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Me madam, you’re the one who told me you stayed up all night binge watching


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

*I REPEAT:*


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

tfw you get exposed


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)




----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

lalalalalala


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

*I win, Jack*


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

whom's jack


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 15, 2020)

Win what tho?


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

who what where when why?


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Wahoo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Actually it’s, *Whomst’ve’nt’d*


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

whom'ts'nt'ed've's


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

If you stop commenting you win a free Raymond!! Omg!!


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 15, 2020)

I already have Raymond! Give me Dom or Judy! K thanks bye!


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

wow this truly is THE way to rack up TBT isn't it


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Good idea I'll spam


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 15, 2020)

Why do I always end up running into o hare ?

Is this a sign that maybe  he should be my next villager!


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

i want a grilled blueberry muffin rn


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

@Bstar9555 *yes, do it*


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
When you're feeling down
If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
And it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test
If you let me try
Take a chance on me
That's all I ask of you, honey
Take a chance on me
We can go dancing (oh)
We can go walking (yeah)
As long as we're together (long as we're together)
Listen to some music (oh)
Maybe just talking (yeah)
Get to know you better (get to know you better)
'Cause you know I've got
So much that I wanna do
When I dream I'm alone with you, it's magic
You want me to leave it there
Afraid of a love affair, but I think you know
That I can't let go
If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
When you're feeling down
If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
And it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test
If you let me try
Take a chance on me
Come on, give me a break, will you?
Take a chance on me
Oh, you can take your time, baby (oh)
I'm in no hurry (yeah)
Know I'm gonna get you (know I'm gonna get you)
You don't wanna hurt me (oh)
Baby, don't worry (yeah)
I ain't gonna let you (I ain't gonna let you)
Let me tell you now
My love is strong enough
To last when things are rough, it's magic
You say that I waste my time
But I can't get you off my mind, no, I can't let go
'Cause I love you so
If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
If you're feeling down
If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see?
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me
Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me
Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba, ba-ba
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)




----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

oooooooooo weeeeeee


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

Woohoo for that brand of canned fish


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

wutterfly


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

🏙


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

jokk said:


> wow this truly is THE way to rack up TBT isn't it


You don't get TBT when you post in the basement.


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You don't get TBT when you post in the basement.


oh really? ah well still fun


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 15, 2020)

jokk said:


> i want a grilled blueberry muffin rn


u wot


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

weee we oh we oh aaa
ee oh we ohh ee aaa
oh oh we oh we oh aaa
we oh we ee we oh
wee ee we oh aa
mee me oh we aaa
ee oh we oh we aa
me me we oh we aa


----------



## Rosewater (May 15, 2020)

☃


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Audi famam illius
Solus in hostes ruit
Et patriam servavit
Audi famam illius
Cucurrit quaeque
Tetigit destruens
Audi famam illius
Audi famam illius
Spes omnibus, mihi quoque
Terror omnibus, mihi quoque
Ille
Iuxta me
Ille iuxta me
Socii sunt mihi,
Qui olim viri fortes
Rivalesque erant
Saeve certando pugnandoque
Splendor crescit


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 16, 2020)

*throws a bucket of water on Jirachi100*


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Oh gosh, you're giving me Club Tortimer memories lol


----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

I think I won wow


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Nobody wins


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

let me win then c:


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## cohanmills (May 16, 2020)

I won


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 16, 2020)

piiiiiiiiiikaaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

no i did win


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Brokenfairy (May 16, 2020)

What exactly is won?


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

H


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

?


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

E


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Back to reclaim my crown


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

How could you


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

✈✈✈✈✈


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

E


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

23


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

We are not counting


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Izzycrossing123 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

asdf


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Henlo


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

uwu


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

qwq


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

O'Hare > Marshal > Raymond


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Marshal<O’Hare<You


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Wholesome


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)




----------



## michan (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Marshal<O’Hare<You


Marshal < O'Hare < Me < You


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy = NotJosuke > O'Hare > Marshal


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Marshal < O'Hare < Me < You


O’Hare<Me<You


(๑و•̀ω•́)و


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> O’Hare<Me<You
> 
> 
> (๑و•̀ω•́)و


Nuuuu
You >>>>>>>>> me


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Nuuuu
> You >>>>>>>>> me


No u


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No uView attachment 259592





Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259597


ok ok fine


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ok ok fine


good, now I win


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> good, now I win


yes i hope you’re happy úwù


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> yes i hope you’re happy úwù


am v happy uwu


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Takeeee onnnn meeeee
Take on me!
Takeeee meeee Onnnnn
Take on me!


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

No winners no masters


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Silence broccoli/cinnamon roll child


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Smh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

y-you too


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Silence broccoli/cinnamon roll child



excuse me

that’s hero broccoli child to you


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

*No*

edit: ^ im dying


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Understandable have a great day


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

You too


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> excuse me
> 
> that’s hero broccoli child to you


roccoli cause the hair and cinnamon roll cause Deku is a cinnamon roll that’s all for my TED Talk


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

No no, you got it all wrong my friend.  It‘s broccoli for the hair, milk for the bones, cinnamon for the heart, and uh... whatever else I’m made up of.  In that order


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Nice


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Nice


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 259616


Smh

On another note, 1,500+ posts


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Smh
> 
> On another note, 1,500+ posts


Woohoo


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Can I call you PNJ now?


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Guess not


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Better yet, I will call them PN&J


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Perfect


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Actually they’re called pbj sandwiches


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Darn, now I’m hungry


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Let's go to McDonald's


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Let's go to McDonald's


Mmm beese churger


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

B e e s e c h u r g e r


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> B e e s e c h u r g e r


Ć̶͈͇͛̀h̴̩͂i̷̲̍̚n̴̢͈͇͛̔k̵̛̝e̵̟̎̀̒n̷̹̠͜͝ ̷͕̘̃̐̐͜n̸͈̂̓͜u̴̳̲̚n̷͚̒̊g̶̮͕̋e̶̗̽n̸̳̜̒̂̄t̴̞̬̿͋͊


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

11/10, torchic is a very good berd


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2020)

this is stupid, i want to participate.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Welcome, we have apples and bees


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Welcome, we have apples and bees


I can't help but think of getting stung when you say bees, but I guess they're pretty cool in real life.


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


The more I look at this, the more unnatural those wings seem to look.


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


They got obliterated, what did they think hiding in there would do


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Colors weave into a spite of flame


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Distant sparks call to a past still unnamed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Bear this torch against the cold of the night


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

I think this one is funny.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I think this one is funny.


Snake? Snake!? SNAKEEEEE!!!


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Search your soul and reawaken the undying liiiight!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

_epic trumpets here_

On that day, when the sky fell away


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Our world came to an end


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

In our eyes, did a fading sunrise


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

In the dark glimmering shadows


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Silence grows in the spaces between


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Stretching out beyond time


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

in the not so distant future


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

I don't remember that being a line in Lifelight.


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

?!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Alright alright, from the top!


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Colors weave into a spiral of flame


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Distant sparks call to a past still unnamed!


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Bear this torch against the cold of the night


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Search your soul and reawaken the undying liiiiiiiight!


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

On that day, when the sky fell away


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Our world came to an end


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

In our eyes, did a fading sun rise


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

In the dark glimmering shadows!


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Silence grows in the spaces between


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Stretching out beyond time


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

Rising up as a chorus of souls


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Find a voice, flickering through the void


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

These little sparks cling on to liiife


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Everyone caught in the struggle


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2020)

And then the storms of change


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

i broke the chain _*hah*_


----------



## crispmaples (May 16, 2020)

🕷 Tarantulas, Tarantulas, Everybody loves Tarantulas!

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

🕷 If there's just fuzz where your hamster was, it's probably because of Tarantulas.


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

I'd die before going in a room with tarantulas


----------



## crispmaples (May 16, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'd die before going in a room with tarantulas


Honestly, same. The song is just stuck in my head.


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

g


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

*Log Number 78*
_My nuclear bomb was a failure. It seems that instead of a bomb powered by the species Gallus gallus domesticus, the power source was replaced by homing pigeons, causing the bomb to be sent to my dwelling. My house was pulverized by my own creation.
However, I will not give up. I will soon be starting the plan to *[DATA EXPUNGED]
End of Log_*_


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Spoiler: insert sounds I'm probably making here










Would you believe I originally put this in the wrong thread? Don't open two threads at once and make posts. Just don't.


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

Oof


Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: insert sounds I'm probably making here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: insert sounds I'm probably making here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it and was so confused lmao


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I saw it and was so confused lmao


Oh no, you saw it before I fixed it. XD


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

im liking the story we’ve got going in that genius invention thread


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

It's really entertaining.


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

It's so funny seeing you and my best friend do that lol


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Wait, Kirby is supposed to have a blue ink meter... Did I find a gif of early gameplay?


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Spoiler: This is still Super Smash Bros. lol


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

splatoon speak sounds kinda like animalese o_o


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I thought I heard the same team did both games... Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

ok I’m going to bed now


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Easter egg in Kirby: Planet Robobot.


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)

whoa


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2020)

どうぶつの森


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

No.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2020)

はい


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Merry is rlly cute, I remember in nl she wasnt popular at all and it made me sad cause I had her and loved her so much and was so upset when she moved away, and now she's really popular, how times change eh?


----------



## crispmaples (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Merry is rlly cute, I remember in nl she wasnt popular at all and it made me sad cause I had her and loved her so much and was so upset when she moved away, and now she's really popular, how times change eh?



TBH I feel like popularity changes so quickly. I don't know how. I'm guessing new players and maybe people having newfound appreciation for the less popular ones.


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

AutumnPlains said:


> TBH I feel like popularity changes so quickly. I don't know how. I'm guessing new players and maybe people having newfound appreciation for the less popular ones.


If that's the case I hope something like that happens for O'Hare because he deserves it too he's so underrated


----------



## crispmaples (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> If that's the case I hope something like that happens for O'Hare because he deserves it too he's so underrated


 
Currently he totally is! I feel like the rabbits in general have become less popular; And WHY?? They're SO CUTE!
I have Gabi in my NH town and she's my BFF. Never really paid much attention to her until then.


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

AutumnPlains said:


> Currently he totally is! I feel like the rabbits in general have become less popular; And WHY?? They're SO CUTE!
> I have Gabi in my NH town and she's my BFF. Never really paid much attention to her until then.


Yea, it's sad, the rabbits are so adorable dhjjfdds they're my fav species I'm totally not biased


----------



## crispmaples (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Yea, it's sad, the rabbits are so adorable dhjjfdds they're my fav species I'm totally not biased



I hope they add a new species with an update! I'm already liking the new villagers. Sherb is a smol bean that needs to be protected.


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

AutumnPlains said:


> I hope they add a new species with an update! I'm already liking the new villagers. Sherb is a smol bean that needs to be protected.


Dude yesss I want bats or somethin like tht :O they'd be so cool


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Can they add a new Octopus villager? _Or bring back Inkwell._


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## crispmaples (May 17, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Dude yesss I want bats or somethin like tht :O they'd be so cool


YES, AGREED! Bats would bring such a cute mechanic. It would be nice to have some villagers awake all night, and go to bed when the new day starts. I know some do that but it's staggered, I guess.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Can they add a new Octopus villager? _Or bring back Inkwell._


FOR REAL I am so sad I can't use my Sanrio and other amiibos to bring those guys back. Medli pls.


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> はい



Maybe.


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Look what I found lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2020)

いいえ


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Spoiler: HELP


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: HELP


Nani


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2020)

お前はもう死んでいる！


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


Amazing


----------



## Plainbluetees (May 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>



oh my freaking lord this is beautiful


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Cuteness Overload


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Oh snap


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Luciaaaa (May 17, 2020)

Winning


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 17, 2020)

Kirbo’s hair is fab


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Edit: We just passed 1000 in "Quick, Before The Mods Come!". Let's celebrate!


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Woo


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

YOU SHOULD SEE ME IN A CROWN ​


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Ooolololol


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Yay, I like pizza


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/Gok4z71

I love him so much


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

The winner gets Raymond

...in a black and white printed picture from a printer with low toner.


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

Y a y


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

Oh Spongebob...the aliens would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

Hahaha, somewhere on a SD card, I have a screenshot of me finding out that Easter egg is also in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hahaha, somewhere on a SD card, I have a screenshot of me finding out that Easter egg is also in Happy Home Designer.


I didn’t know that! I also didn’t play HHD for very long. Also I win!


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## cami_tayler (May 18, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

this was my birthday


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 260459


It's so stupid I love it


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Terraforming


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

yall i just made a meme thread and now im questioning myself

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

help


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> yall i just made a meme thread and now im questioning myself
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020
> 
> help


It was a good choice 10/10


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> It was a good choice 10/10


Thank you 
I hope it doesnt totally flop tho im nervous
My meme thread is now my child


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Thank you
> I hope it doesnt totally flop tho im nervous
> My meme thread is now my child


I must find more memes for your thread

The hunt begins


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I must find more memes for your thread
> 
> The hunt begins


Ahh thank you 

Im trying to find more too lmao


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Nicole. (May 18, 2020)

Hi and Hello


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Nicole. (May 18, 2020)

Hi


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Heyo


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Audie

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

i think ima go to schleep


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

I’m awake I win.


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

but then I'm awake


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

Well im awake as well


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

Good for you *。ヾ(｡>ｖ<｡)ﾉﾞ*。


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

(((( ;°Д°))))


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

you’re quick as lightning


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

I always thought that looked cool


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

hehe i like how the lightning hits the poster below


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2020)

Σ |ﾟДﾟ●;|


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 18, 2020)

alright but here's the real question
animalese or bebebese


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

I’m still awake I win!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

okay welll im a wake now too 

lemme win


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

Good morning! (Actually it's afternoon, but whatever... I just got up)


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Wait I thought I saw you on earlier this morning


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

aaAAAAaaaAAaAAaAAaaAaaa


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Wait I thought I saw you on earlier this morning


I went to bed after the sun came up, lol.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

oh okay makes sense lol


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

I dun feel good


----------



## Antonio (May 18, 2020)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

_REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

I'll just suffer over here


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

thats a mood

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> thats a mood
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020
> 
> View attachment 260828


YES


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Bedobeebop


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Luciaaaa (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2020)

Woahhh


----------



## Kurb (May 18, 2020)

interior crocodile alligator


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2020)

Woahhh.... no


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 18, 2020)

im losing my self confidence because of this thread


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 18, 2020)

"Bold to assume I fear death"



Spoiler:  credit





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101350922876264448


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

beep beep


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


These are so cute post more


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Here


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2020)

nooooooooo


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Ugh, I just panicked through several games of Tetris 99 because I forgot about the Animal Crossing theme and the event to get it ends soon.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 19, 2020)

blep


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

merp


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

jxjmxxjmxjmxujmsjmxsdjm,ks,sd

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

That was me pushing random keys ✌


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Wait is it just me or is hardly anyone online


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

No, I was thinking so too.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

yeah where is everyone


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

I hate to admit I haven't actually watched Hamtaro. I own a GBA game and I don't know where to look for the anime lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

Idk, maybe everyone got tired and gave up.  Lol


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

maybe i guess

everythings so dry rn tho


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Awe thas cute


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

the ones in the back are mad


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

pfpth


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

I love these they are so precious ;w;


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

thats literally me rn I got hardly any sleep


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 19, 2020)

No really, what game is this?


Jirachi100 said:


>


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> No really, what game is this?


Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak. It's for Gameboy Advance


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

Where are those  ?!
Where are the  ?!
Why am I holding this  ?!
*says this all in rescue hero Backdraft’s voice*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 19, 2020)

Hey now, you're not going to spray that water to blast me away, are you?


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

Fear not, citizen, stay back and you’ll be— whoaaaaa *accidentally knocks shellzilla away from the win with quirk*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 19, 2020)

**Splats against the wall, comes back**


----------



## Antonio (May 19, 2020)

I'm pregnant and it's yours.


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

????????????????????????????


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

Did I come at the wrong time or?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

This is not what I searched for but whatever!


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

i think as the AC fanbase we need to strike against PETA because of what they're doing


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think as the AC fanbase we need to strike against PETA because of what they're doing


Oh, what are they doing now? Or is it the same old PETA stuff as usual?


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

Yep, but now they're being straight up hypocritical. You know you have to donate 20 things in total to get the big museum? Well, they did exactly that, and now they're terrorizing Blathers. About freeing the fish. That they donated. Plus, Blathers is an owl, which is an animal. I'm gonna tweet out at them with a dodo code and see if they come


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Hahaha, PETA never makes sense.


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

here's the tweet btw 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262729784762798080


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here's the tweet btw
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262729784762798080


Smh


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

i have a plan i am going to let 7 of yall in and post the dodo code on twitter and wait for PETA to come and just see what happens


----------



## Enxssi (May 20, 2020)

Yeehaw


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

That sounds great, but I'm stuck with New Leaf until at least July.


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Aye sounds fun


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

We'll post updates in a seperate thread


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

where should i post it


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Aight

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

Idk


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

basement i guess


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Oki


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Oops, this is kinda big


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

Thread is up

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

b65pm come on down only 7 of you


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

Yall comin?


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

I'm not paying 5 dollars more for internet so not me.


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

oof


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

I don't have New Horizons yet, sadly.


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yall comin?


I am


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

i see you mate


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Did you know Cinnamoroll is a puppy and not a rabbit tho


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Yes, I learned that when my Cinnamoroll obsession started lol.


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

this is the cinnamoroll thread now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

Can we talk about Cinnabon next?


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Cinnabon is delicious


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2020)

Is this some sort of secret plan to win with cute images?  If so, I shall not fall prey to it!  *Tenya Iida voice




*


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

We're already conquering


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2020)

Too cute... must not look...


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

He's offering you some tea and cinnabun. You can't just ignore him now


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2020)

Noooooooo!!


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

I'll break the chain of cuteness.


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

THIS WAS A REAL THING THAT HAPPENED. Okay, that is all.

Edit: OOooh I *just* realized it might be because this was the same team that did Animal Crossing.


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

This is just making me wish I had more Cinnamoroll merchandise. All I have is a coin purse...


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

I don't have any cinnamoroll merch but this lamp on the sanrio site is so cute


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

Ive broken the chain, but at what cost?


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)

Run for it, Inkling!  Mario is after you!


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Rosewater said:


>


Every time I come back, either all or half of the images in that are broken. It's weird because I could see all of them the first time I saw it.


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

RIP the broken images


----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Every time I come back, either all or half of the images in that are broken. It's weird because I could see all of them the first time I saw it.


Ik, I see that lol. I guess I'll replace them


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

_Oh no, What have I done to myself?! I haven't watched Digimon since Toon Disney/Jetix still existed._


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)

DIGIMON, DIGITAL MON—


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

Ooo, giraffe


----------



## Bob9 (May 22, 2020)

What do I win


----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)

a banana


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> a banana



You mean to tell me that for the past five years, we have all been fighting, striving to win...

all for a banana?!?


----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You mean to tell me that for the past five years, we have all been fighting, striving to win...
> 
> all for a banana?!?


heck yeah


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

I'll insert this lemon here.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

where is the lemon coming from im confused


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> where is the lemon coming from im confused


You should find it under smilies!


----------



## Kurb (May 22, 2020)

makin a new signature do do do


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## cloudmask (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Bold and brash. I win!


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

Yeehaw


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

Emoji


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

I found da lemon


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ShadowDire (May 22, 2020)

Boop


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Bop


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Beep beep in my jeep

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

Write your reply...


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

The seven stages of grief


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

Insert content here


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

#notmyrodrick


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

B e e p b e e p


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

H o l a


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

️


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Izzycrossing123 said:


> View attachment 263901


I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Cursed


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Exactly


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 22, 2020)

mods are probably asleep post david sculpture


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Found this on a meme thread and it's gold


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Dum dum dee dee dee dum dum


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Beep bop


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mods are probably asleep post david sculpture


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Rosewater said:


>


It’s art that’s in the game lol


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> It’s art that’s in the game lol


Yes, I know what they're talking about.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Yes, I know what they're talking about.


I won!


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

i am the supreme overlord!!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

hello there


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

s q u i d

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

@Jirachi100 
are you a traitor or are you team ketchup


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

ketchup!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Would Ash be impressed with Pikachu licking ketchup?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

I don't even like ketchup but it's the better option, yes?


----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

especially since mayo won last time!


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

I think mayo smells gross. My dad uses it, so I know.


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

I'm too lazy to post an image.


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

shoya is BABIE


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

i said wat i said.


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

aaaa im listening to 'lit' and crying haha




GOD a silent voice is a good movie!
i recommend haha
sorry for making that a shameless plug to my favorite movie i just-


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (May 22, 2020)

Win


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 23, 2020)

mods are asleep post redd


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

This was my saved draft. Sorry that it isn't Redd.


----------



## Kurb (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

I have a Splatfest to do. Here is an unrelated Pokemon anime gif.


----------



## Kurb (May 23, 2020)

21 tabs are open


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

*counts my tabs* WAIT HOW DID YOU KNOW?


----------



## Kurb (May 23, 2020)

I was talking about myself


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

I actually assumed so but wanted to say that because somehow that's how many I have.


----------



## Kurb (May 23, 2020)

Mods are still asleep post man behind the slaughter


----------



## PugLovex (May 23, 2020)

i’m losing


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mods are still asleep post man behind the slaughter







You get this instead.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2020)

I’ll take the win.

but just for a bit...


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2020)

Well that was short lived.


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2020)

No, Totodile, you’re going about it all wrong.  Just use a water type move and you’ll be good there.


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 23, 2020)

skeet


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 23, 2020)

c h o m p


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

I'll fight without the use of images or gifs.


----------



## softgothprincess (May 23, 2020)

the beauty


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

I just do this for fun.


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

peachy


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

Peach tea sounds nice right about now


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 23, 2020)

eek


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Huehuehue


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Enxssi (May 24, 2020)

i win haha


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

No


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'll fight without the use of images or gifs.



Stand with me, my friend


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 24, 2020)

does this mean we're all winners?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

V e e m o

I'm actually an Octoling anyway.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

No


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2020)

Maybe?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Elov (May 24, 2020)

I hope one day op comes back, posts, and then locks this thread. Forever ensuring their victory.


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2020)

That would be hilarious.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)

Elov said:


> I hope one day op comes back, posts, and then locks this thread. Forever ensuring their victory.



LOL


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

I WIN  for now


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

Elov said:


> I hope one day op comes back, posts, and then locks this thread. Forever ensuring their victory.


can't lie, that would be a pretty boss move


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## EtchaSketch (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)

yee buddy


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


I USED TO PLAY WITH THOSE THE NOSTALGIA AHHH


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I USED TO PLAY WITH THOSE THE NOSTALGIA AHHH


I had the pink bunny and it was my favorite. I lost my mind when the commercial played for the DS games and _the bunny gets to be on one of the covers_.


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I had the pink bunny and it was my favorite. I lost my mind when the commercial played for the DS games and _the bunny gets to be on one of the covers_.


I had the grey cat and I was obsessed with new leaf at the time so I'd pretend the grey cat was my mayor and I had some others id pretend were the villagers, ah good times

I remember i made videos with them too


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 25, 2020)

boop


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Should I save up TBT to change my username? I'm already halfway there.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 25, 2020)

Sure if you want

just make sure you know what you wanna change it to


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Same lol, I’m saving for username change as well.


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

I'm still trying to think about it, especially since the first name I thought of is already taken.


----------



## Taj (May 25, 2020)

Imagine being sick of your username after one month, I’ve had this since I was 15


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Hahaha, I made this name back in 2008 on a different website. The number just wasn't a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Taj (May 25, 2020)

Anyways yeah, I’ve debated switching my username for a while, especially when I returned following the release of ACNH

Heck I even purchased one and it’s in my inventory somewhere 

But the thought of the old squad not knowing who I am anymore always makes me doubt


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

There's a downside if I change my name on the other website I mentioned, so I thought why not on TBT instead?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 25, 2020)

I shall win


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Rosewater (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 25, 2020)

just realized that in my icon, heather (far left)‘s arm is thick due to me not realizing that it was fatter than the others


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

I wanna change my username to something O'Hare related,,


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

I've been gone for a month so this thread has been in the wrong hands for way too long.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I've been gone for a month so this thread has been in the wrong hands for way too long.


Why? Have you've been busy looking at clocks in the last month?


----------



## Rosewater (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Why? Have you've been busy looking at clocks in the last month?


I don't really know why. Guess I just lost interest for a little while. I'm back now though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't really know why. Guess I just lost interest for a little while. I'm back now though.


Ah okay. Things are getting a little interesting here if you know what I mean.


----------



## LunaRover (May 25, 2020)

^^ welcome back, dude


----------



## Kurb (May 25, 2020)

if this gets one like i will change my pfp to this 

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

oh boy

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

i don’t know what ya expected


----------



## LunaRover (May 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if this gets one like i will change my pfp to this View attachment 265495


Cutee! this is my favorite Raymond atm:


----------



## Kurb (May 25, 2020)

It’s a combination of Raymond and Mayonnaise from Split the Room


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Cutee! this is my favorite Raymond atm:
> View attachment 265496


That is cursed please stop


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if this gets one like i will change my pfp to this View attachment 265495
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Wonderful


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)




----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2020)

beans


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

That second image of Raymond on this page is cursed!


----------



## Jackiechu (May 25, 2020)

wow, that's a lot of winners, oh look, I win!


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 25, 2020)

Do you?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

I WANT THIS


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Welp, Club Tortimer is garbage tonight. Lol.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 26, 2020)

I'm bored but I don't want to sleep d:


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

I'm not sleepy at all.


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm not sleepy at all.


Luigi is v good at dancing, I'm jealous


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Welp, Club Tortimer is garbage tonight. Lol.


OMG it's getting worse. I found a 3rd island tonight where I had another bad experience. Should I just play the Switch tonight instead?!

Edit: Okay, in a dumb attempt to hide from any of the earlier jerks, I have switched to my older town lol.


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 26, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm not sleepy at all.


insomniaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Edit: Okay, actually I'm sleepy now.


----------



## Mick (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Mick said:


>


_*What is that thing?!*_


----------



## Mick (May 26, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*What is that thing?!*_



I don't know, I found it in my gif folder 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

I should make it my signature


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Edit: It's been 10 hours since that post where I said I wasn't sleepy.
Uh... I'm going to bed now lol


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)

its 10 am


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

10:49 am yeet


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

I'm so happy I found this


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'm so happy I found this


awwe that's pretty awesome actually


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> awwe that's pretty awesome actually


Ikr, my only regret is not finding it sooner


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Cutee! this is my favorite Raymond atm:
> View attachment 265496


i hate this so much, this isn't funny my eyes are burning


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i hate this so much, this isn't funny my eyes are burning


I am sorry u are uncomfortable. 
but i love him and want to adopt baymond


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> I am sorry u are uncomfortable.
> but i love him and want to adopt baymond


okay that's it i'm officially ignoring you


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> okay that's it i'm officially ignoring you


Aww why can't we be friends?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Aww why can't we be friends?


no this is why i need glasses this is your fault my eyes suffered from knowing that i would see that in the future so now my vision sucks thanks a lot


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no this is why i need glasses this is your fault my eyes suffered from knowing that i would see that in the future so now my vision sucks thanks a lot


ik the feel


----------



## Enxssi (May 26, 2020)

yeehaw rasher just moved in


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2020)

Sup


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)

Yo


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Aye


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Taj (May 26, 2020)

Who’s tryin to play chess/smash/anything but fortnite


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263699059132346368


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

Once again, I have nothing to fight with but my keyboard.


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2020)

Virtual Boy cult?


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

Daily bump :3


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


Wow that's an old keyboard you have there. You got nothing on this!


Spoiler: my weapon


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

im in first place!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> im in first place!


lol no


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> lol no


are u sure...???


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> are u sure...???


lol no x2


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> lol no x2


FOXTROT!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> FOXTROT!


THUMPER


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> THUMPER


i’ll happily take this W


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> i’ll happily take this W


you've been robbed


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you've been robbed


i want a refund on this robbery!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> i want a refund on this robbery!


NO. REFUNDS.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NO. REFUNDS.


thats it.. i’m leaving a 1 star review ..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> thats it.. i’m leaving a 1 star review ..


I'm leaving a 0 star one


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I'm leaving a 0 star one


GASP..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> GASP..


muahahahaha


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> muahahahaha


true evil!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> true evil!!


yes


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

m


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> m


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

a


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

q


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

d


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

h


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

a


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

p


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

f


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Hello amigos


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

.. .----. -- / --. --- -. -. .- / .--. .-.. .- -.-- / -... --- -. --. --- ... / --- -. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -... ..- - - -.-. .... . . -.- ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Hello amigos


we're not friends we're enemies fighting for the honor of our bunnies


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> we're not friends we're enemies fighting for the honor of our bunnies


Ah that's true, you're my rival


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

O'Hare is the better rabbit so Sugaryy already won.


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> O'Hare is the better rabbit so Sugaryy already won.


Im glad you see my point


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Ah that's true, you're my rival


Y-E-S


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Y-E-S


Well I won already, rosewater said so uwu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Well I won already, rosewater said so uwu


blocked

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Rosewater said:


> O'Hare is the better rabbit so Sugaryy already won.


also blocked


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

block me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> block me too


unless you say punchy > bob or o'hare > hopkins I'm not blocking you

(unless you post something that triggers me or that's cursed and burns my eyes)


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Bruh did she actually just block me

I thought this was a friendly rivalry


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

^idk 
I'm so tempted to copy/paste what u said, Hopkins fan but i won't rn


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

There goes that then I guess

Ouch


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> There goes that then I guess
> 
> Ouch


oof i was in a conversation don't worry you aren't blocked


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> oof i was in a conversation don't worry you aren't blocked


Oh oki phew


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Oh oki phew


it's fine lol 
*may Hopkins have mercy on your soul though*

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



LunaRover said:


> View attachment 266297


I'm actually laughing thank you for that


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> View attachment 266297


I'm sorry Chow


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

Top 10 animal crossing betrayals


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2020)

Oh snap

...

into a Slim Jim


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

rip Chow's mom


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> View attachment 266297


THAT IS SO DARK NOOOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> THAT IS SO DARK NOOOOOO


the joke was darker than a black hole lol


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> the joke was darker than a black hole lol


I feel bad for chow, he gets called ugly all the time and his mother is as dead as the able sister's parents are


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> I feel bad for chow, he gets called ugly all the time and his mother is as dead as the able sister's parents are


 well this thread got dark real fast...


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> well this thread got dark real fast...


Lol lets talk about the attachments you have, i love the peach baby


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> well this thread got dark real fast...


You said it. Who put the lights out!?!


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> Lol lets talk about the attachments you have, i love the peach baby


Lol me too. Your avatar is super cute! Pears ftw!


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Lol me too. Your avatar is super cute! Pears ftw!


Thanks! I made it myself, but I downloaded it small, and now every time i try to make it bigger, it gets too pixilated. Do you have any tips?


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> Thanks! I made it myself, but I downloaded it small, and now every time i try to make it bigger, it gets too pixilated. Do you have any tips?


Ah, rip download quality. The best way is to download as large as you can & downsize from there, but it looks fine as-is since the forum is 100x100px :0


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Reeeeee


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


a fellow kirby fan i see


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> a fellow kirby fan i see


Alright, fine. This used to be my avatar:


----------



## Pingopopit (May 27, 2020)

I win


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 27, 2020)

No u


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 27, 2020)

zzzzzz


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 28, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/zPc0kTh

sent this to a streamer while they were streaming, bonus points of u know where it's from


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

I finally figured out what I want to change my name to. Now I just need to keep earning TBT.


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)

Are you gonna tell us or will it be a surprise


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

A surprise because I don't want someone to take it before I earn the TBT, lol.


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

gg boys​


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/zPc0kTh
> 
> sent this to a streamer while they were streaming, bonus points of u know where it's from


it's from fnaf


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

I searched for Kirby Star Allies gif, not Squeak Squad. But whatever!


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Gifs galore


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

ummmmm

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Can I buy the NH collectible off of anyone?


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 28, 2020)

is this a threat


----------



## Kurb (May 28, 2020)

hey guys im gonna do a homebrew


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (May 28, 2020)

H


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

I searched for Pokemon Mystery Dungeon gif and this broken abomination popped up HELP.



Spoiler: Hidden in case it hurts your eyes


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 28, 2020)

OH
OH NO


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Lucas’s avatar fits perfectly with that post.


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Next time, on _when horses fly_...


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: This is me falling asleep


Welp, my sleeping schedule is completely messed up. Good night morning, I guess.


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Good night morning


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

Kamina said:


> View attachment 267151


The pigeons.... they're coming


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> The pigeons.... they're coming


----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

Kamina said:


> View attachment 267400


hahaha rip


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

stop posting these images


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> stop posting these images


Lmao the fact you said that and they posted more-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 29, 2020)

Uhh...


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 29, 2020)

Kamina said:


> View attachment 267441


Luigi does not look happy.


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Luigi does not look happy.


he jus vibing


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Rosewater said:


>


Do I even want to know


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

loogie thread


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## SpiritofAce (May 29, 2020)

Sorry guys this is the final post on the thread


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Lol nope


----------



## Enxssi (May 29, 2020)

lol yep


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

hehe


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

I love Tom❤


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Tom is cute


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Oops, I'm late to the Luigi party.


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

The party's just starting


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

I never got over this scene... Never.


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

e a sports its in the game


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

i dont know what i was thinking
leaving my child behind


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i dont know what i was thinking
> leaving my child behind


W h a t

I'm concerned


----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> W h a t
> 
> I'm concerned


It's lyrics to a song, google "man behind the slaughter" and click the first result


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It's lyrics to a song, google "man behind the slaughter" and click the first result


oh

I feel dumb


----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

haha


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)

I can't wait until the sharks arrive in just a few days :3


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2020)

petition for frowny lemon


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2020)

Frowny lemon sounds sad.  :[


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

I wish I was a little bit taller...


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Frowny limón, a Lucas specialty dish


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2020)

Ooo, now it sounds tasty


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Don't judge please lmao






https://imgur.com/a/oIHAF7J


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

does this avatar make me look good be honest


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> does this avatar make me look good be honest


I saw it and was very confused and concerned


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

don't ask where it's from just embrace it
but does it look good or bad bro


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don't ask where it's from just embrace it
> but does it look good or bad bro


I mean you changed it so,, good


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

yeah it looked like a seizure as an image


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Heres a frowny lemon


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Heres a frowny lemon


That makes me s a d


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Spoiler: Don't judge please lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

how the frick did you do that


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how the frick did you do that


I edited it in photoshop


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> I edited it in photoshop


If you did that without zooming in you have more precision than a surgeon


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

new signature gamers

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020

do'ya think i should take it out of the spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> new signature gamers
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020
> 
> do'ya think i should take it out of the spoiler


Yez it's beautiful


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

Can you imagine not knowing the context for this?


Spoiler



So, I'm fighting Marx. You know, Marx from Kirby Super Star? Well, except... _It is playing the song Calamari Inkantation._
I swear this is part of an official game. No jokes.


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

I can't believe they will never bring back Woolio...


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

dramatic bob gif


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> dramatic bob gif


He is pondering over his next MV


----------



## Arckaniel (May 30, 2020)

I guess I win???


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

no haha
yes i know my sig is longer than Niagra Falls


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no haha
> yes i know my sig is longer than Niagra Falls


Niagra Falls is nice. I think it's the perfect amount of thicccc


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

so uh here's a little story about what I'm currently doing
so if you haven't heard of TamaTown, it's essentially a website to connect Tamagotchis to. Ever since it's been taken down, everyone and their grandma is trying to quote-unquote revive it. But, the problem is, some files are missing. That means it would never be complete. But then me and some other guy started diving into the depths of YouTube to see if anyone had recorded videos of those files being in use. So far, we've got music, and that's it. Wish me luck, because it's not fun seeing how many videos don't relate to what I search for. Thanks, but i don't care about Raymond singing to some song.
edit: and he did this haha


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

no one cares about my hard work


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

lol that site's never coming back. that thing's from 15 years ago


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

we can still try


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

i wish you luck.


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

thanks


----------



## Kamina (May 30, 2020)

good luck!! i loved the tamagotchi franchise when i was younger - even if i never properly understood how to use the actual little machines


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

if y'all wanna contribute i can DM you the google doc link


----------



## Lothitine (May 30, 2020)

I spent 50$ on Yokai watches for me and my sister yesterday-


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 30, 2020)

W a t e r m e l o n


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)

Invasion of the apple monsters


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/07e29ac4-722f-4daa-8944-9b0bb8696428/dvk352-6c836a7b-333a-4a87-b4d8-a82a2dd7de9a.gif?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJpc3MiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwic3ViIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsImF1ZCI6WyJ1cm46c2VydmljZTpmaWxlLmRvd25sb2FkIl0sIm9iaiI6W1t7InBhdGgiOiIvZi8wN2UyOWFjNC03MjJmLTRkYWEtODk0NC05YjBiYjg2OTY0MjgvZHZrMzUyLTZjODM2YTdiLTMzM2EtNGE4Ny1iNGQ4LWE4MmEyZGQ3ZGU5YS5naWYifV1dfQ.sA7sEi4p0IgjzuCZiXfqUe9MZz****7k0V6dW0hzpIU
Here they come


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (May 30, 2020)

_*urgh...must... fight... against... the apples *_


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)

Now it’s a food free for all!


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

why does everyone call me 60y/o


----------



## Lothitine (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why does everyone call me 60y/o


Cuz you’re a BOOMER haha haha gotem B)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why does everyone call me 60y/o


Can you be my grandpa


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Can you be my grandpa


NOOO


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NOOO


Y e s


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Y e s


bruh


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bruh


Plz grandpa I'm sad


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Plz grandpa I'm sad


back in my day


----------



## Lothitine (May 30, 2020)

ok boomer


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

do not


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> back in my day


Yay : D


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

jk lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 30, 2020)

Wtfrick?


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> jk lol


S a d

_how could you betray me like this man_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 30, 2020)

Um


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

haha read the last 5 pages


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha read the last 5 pages


can I have my brain cells back?


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> can I have my brain cells back?


no


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Lmao,,

still I've been betrayed


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

go cry in the corner


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

will do : )


----------



## Lothitine (May 30, 2020)

Bold of you to assume I wasn’t already crying in the corner


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so uh here's a little story about what I'm currently doing
> so if you haven't heard of TamaTown, it's essentially a website to connect Tamagotchis to. Ever since it's been taken down, everyone and their grandma is trying to quote-unquote revive it. But, the problem is, some files are missing. That means it would never be complete. But then me and some other guy started diving into the depths of YouTube to see if anyone had recorded videos of those files being in use. So far, we've got music, and that's it. Wish me luck, because it's not fun seeing how many videos don't relate to what I search for. Thanks, but i don't care about Raymond singing to some song.
> edit: and he did this haha View attachment 267726


Wait whaaaat. I want to connect my V. 4.5 to it again aaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait whaaaat. I want to connect my V. 4.5 to it again aaaaaaaa


we're trying our best and you can help if you want


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

All I have are a few login passwords I had used to look at my previous Tamagotchis. I don't think that'll help.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 31, 2020)

Back for my crown


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

N o


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

The real win is actually the friends we made along the— *someone breaks one of my bones for me this time instead of me doing it myself*


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> All I have are a few login passwords I had used to look at my previous Tamagotchis. I don't think that'll help.


no, all you have to do is delve into YouTube and find videos of TamaTown.


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 31, 2020)

Chevre is best villager prove me wrong


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Chevre is best villager prove me wrong





https://imgur.com/a/Uhg9Swk




https://imgur.com/a/AVgCfPs

These two


----------



## Lothitine (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Uhg9Swk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This only proves me right
These are mere m o r t a l s


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


We stan jibanyan


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

*this had me cackling




*


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Spoiler



R.I.P. Kurb's thread.
Also R.I.P. counting thread streak of 2086.


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Rip talk to each other thread
It was fun while it lasted


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Do you think anyone noticed we've had discussions in this thread before? lol.


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Hmmm maybe I should make a new avatar out of one of my New Leaf screenshots. But that takes effort uggghhhh. Surprise, it will still be an orange Inkling if I do that LOL.

Edit: I've changed my mind now. I'd have to unscrew my New 2DS XL just to get the screenshot I took for this... I swear I had a place I could just upload it to months ago...


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


>


I LOVE IT MY HEART❤


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

I think everyone does please I need a haircut whyy


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

That's not right


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

I know, right? It's a Tomodachi Life screenshot I found saved on my laptop.


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

The best home cooked meal of all time


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Ahahaha. That's it, I'm looking through my folders again.




This is Lucas from Mother 3, by the way.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *this had me cackling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed way too hard at this


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

It's Magolor Day, guys!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *this had me cackling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank goodness I got him as my first camper...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 31, 2020)

Gordon Ramsey is shaking rn

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Rosewater said:


> I think everyone does please I need a haircut whyy


*Haircuts are for the weak*


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Gordon Ramsey is shaking rn
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020
> 
> ...


ma boi get a haircut


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

I haven't gotten a haircut since last September!


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Rip talk to each other thread
> It was fun while it lasted


rip


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

Complete the scenario on your device.


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rip


At least it was good while it was around


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

the mods had to shut it down
speaking of mods when are they gonna do Mod Break again

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

wait, if Justin makes the blog, then who is he on TBT?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Write your reply...

hmm...


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

yaahahah


----------



## Kamina (May 31, 2020)




----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

Kamina said:


> View attachment 268160


best reply i've ever seen but i still win


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 31, 2020)

Are you sure? Might want to check again.


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

i checked just now and i'm winning


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 31, 2020)

Oh? It's shows different for me though.


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Kamina (May 31, 2020)

but now _i'm_ winning


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

just played another game of Split the Room and got 2nd
i feel cheated


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

Epic win


----------



## Kamina (May 31, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

Guys I developed an obsession of Alice now shes such a qt pie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Posted an hour and a minute after you. Nice.


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

kamina back at it again with the good replies

penguins are god


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Why did you post here? I'm gonna report you to get banned!


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

can't ban the winner


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

nope


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Memememememememmeme


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)




----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

:?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Leedleleedleleedlelee


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

ladidadi we like to party


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

I always come in here unprepared, do I?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Prepare yourself...

for...



cookies


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 31, 2020)

Wig, snatched


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Wahoo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

it's june now gamers
that means 1 month and 4 days till my bday


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

thats right, i win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it's june now gamers
> that means 1 month and 4 days till my bday


Happy early bday, you gonna turn 61 I'm so proud of you


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

do not


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do not


Do*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

new collectible


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Noice


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

it's a flower
you know imma go play sploon


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Funny my friend wanted to 1v1 me

_too bad I don't have it anymore_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Did someone say...


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Woohoo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


I love Kiki ahhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

her little wiggling feet i'm crying ;----;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Google, I asked for Skye, not sky...


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Ngl, but Marshal is not my favorite


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

This is what I was reminded of the very first time I saw Marshal. It's the cheeks and the fact that both are white. Well, and they're both squirrels.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Ngl, but Marshal is not my favorite


Baby


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

_Google knows what I want._


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Not a fan, but Marshal does looks cute doing yoga


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


that is the video


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi again


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 1, 2020)

does anyone remember that movie where there were these kids and they were playing with water balloons but then an old man came and told them they were wasting water and then when it started raining he didnt get any water for his crops
_*i need to know what that MOVIE WAS*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> does anyone remember that movie where there were these kids and they were playing with water balloons but then an old man came and told them they were wasting water and then when it started raining he didnt get any water for his crops
> _*i need to know what that MOVIE WAS*_


I laughed at how random this is
I want to know too!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I laughed at how random this is
> I want to know now!


I don’t know why I vividly remember that movie *ARGH*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

I played Pokepark 2 and I do *not *remember Minccino popping out of that box.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## seeds (Jun 1, 2020)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Remember when we tried singing Lifelight and some dude interrupted


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh yeeeeaaaaah I remember lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

~_ahem~ _*Here we go, off the rails. Don’t cha know it’s time to raise our sails*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

It's freedom like you never knew


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Is that the smash bros theme

Oops

I didnt see

Go again I'll shut up


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

don't need bags or a pass


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Is that the smash bros theme
> 
> Oops
> 
> I didnt see


Alright bois from the top


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

It's Jump Up, Superstar! from Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Here we go, off the rails! Don’t cha know it’s time to raise our sails


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

it's freedom like you never knew


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Don’t need bags or a pass


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Say the word, I'll be there in a flash


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

You can say my hat is off to you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Oh, we can zoom all the way to the moon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

From this great wide wacky world


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jump with me, grab coins with me, oh yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

It's time to jump up in the air


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jump up, don't be scared


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2020)

jump up and your cares will soar away


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

And if the dark clouds start to swirl


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2020)

don't fear, don't shed a tear 'cause


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll be your 1 up girl!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

So let's all jump up super high


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

High up in the sky


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2020)

there's no power-up like dancing!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

you know that youre my super star


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

No one else can take me this far


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2020)

i'm flipping the switch


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

let's do the odyssey!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Odyssey, yes see, odyssey, odyssey!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

spin the wheel take a chance


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Every journey starts a new romance. A new world’s calling out to you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

take a turn, off the path


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Find a new addition to the cast


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

You know that any captain needs a crew!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Take it in stride as you move, side to side


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

they're just different points of view


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Jump with me, grab coins with me, oh yeah!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

come on and jump up in the air


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Jump without a care


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jump up 'cause you know that I'll be there


----------



## Pluel (Jun 1, 2020)

‘Jump'


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

*J u m p*

I don't know, chain  broke already.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Kamina said:


> jump up and your cares will soar away



Idk why, but I read this in Inosuke’s voice from Demon Slayer and it made me laugh IRL.  xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Bobception


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

But who is the real Bob? find out in the next episode of _Bobception_!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But who is the real Bob? find out in the next episode of _Bobception_!



Please.

Just take the win now.  xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

I just can't.


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I just can't.



You must give in to the Bob


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You must give in to the Bob


I refuse to give in to this mortal that you speak of!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

All hail king bob!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I refuse to give in to this mortal that you speak of!



All truths be focused on Bob, and all one knows about is Bob

I pity the foo who don’t get his or her share of... Bob


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Wait, did you just say King Bob? The only King Bob I know is...


Spoiler


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Idk why, but I read this in Inosuke’s voice from Demon Slayer and it made me laugh IRL.  xD


HSJZJZJZ to be fair i've been reading a good chunk of ur messages in deku's voice


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

It would be weird if anyone tried to read my posts with an Inkling voice filter or something.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It would be weird if anyone tried to read my posts with an Inkling voice filter or something.


Hmm, I wonder why...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Luigi dab


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks, Ubisoft.

Edit: this was for the Mario + Rabbids gif lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sulky said:


>


That was actually from Mario + Rabbids? I've never seen Luigi do that despite playing through the whole game.


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

nintendo making a ton of money like :


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

_Why do I love this gif? Help._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

What has this thread turned into?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm sad bc of how accurate this is




Poor kitty..


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 1, 2020)

This is like an endless battle lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

pretty much...


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 268654


is this what Nintendo thought would happen when they released the Virtual Boy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Apparently this is me










Okay, good night. I can't believe I stayed up for 20+ hours lol.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 1, 2020)

Goodnight, Jirachi!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Gn Komrade Jirachi

Also i’m back with the pizza what’d i miss


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

welcome back to the party


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

looks like i win again


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

The game was rigged from the start


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

It is and it’ll never change!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

❤❤❤


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 1, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> ❤❤❤


FRICCIN BABIES


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 2, 2020)

I love them so much wh-


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

I miss this thread so much





						talk with eachother about nonsense
					

you very well know



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> I miss this thread so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same : (

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



Crossing123 said:


> I miss this thread so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey let's go take over the general discussion thread lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Did I really only sleep for 6 hours? Ugh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Did I really only sleep for 6 hours? Ugh.


Dang girl you should go back to sleep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

I usually sleep 6-8 hours. Just disappointed it had to be the lowest number this time.


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone remember goanimate?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

It sounds familiar but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Just brought Bob back, don't know how long I might bring the new pfp back.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

I changed my avatar


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

I changed mine yesterday and everyone freaked out

stooooop


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

lookie what i found while using the Wayback Machine


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone remember when Easter and April Fool's happened on the same day? TBT's banner changed several times that day and it was insane. Zipper T. was so creepy that day.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

what year was that?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what year was that?


According to Google, that was 2018.


----------



## Mick (Jun 2, 2020)

Ah, 2018. A simpler time.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

I found a thread I remembered but most of the images are lost.





						Just...Look at Zipper on the banner...
					

Nightmare fuel.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

How do you make a signature?


----------



## Mick (Jun 2, 2020)

You click this and start typing -> https://www.belltreeforums.com/account/signature

Or you try to obtain a nice picture and put it in there ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I found a thread I remembered but most of the images are lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro i wish i was here in 2018


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bro i wish i was here in 2018


Same


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

when do y'all think Fair 2020 will happen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

The posts in the thread make me laugh, but I'm sad I can't see what they were reacting to anymore.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

wayback machine


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2020)

bruthurs


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks like the wayback machine didn't archive that day. Oh well, I tried looking.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks like everyone’s having a new avatar glow up


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2020)

I’ll just sneak by and take this


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Looks like everyone’s having a new avatar glow up


i didn't have a new avatar, i have a new signature


----------



## sigh (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

🌤️🌥


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

🌧🌧🌧


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Behold: the full version of my pfp❤


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2020)

Its power is too much to contain.  O’Hare shall rule the universe!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Its power is too much to contain.  O’Hare shall rule the universe!


Y e s

Perfectly balanced, as all things should be


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

still winning (possible future avatar?)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

do it he looks so cute


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

do this if you don't I will


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 269094
> do this if you don't I will



pretty sure i used that one back during my first time around here lol, that was years ago tho


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

do it rosie977


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

i'll miss dopey punchy but this one captures my constant mood better lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 269065
> Behold: the full version of my pfp❤


Ah, so you abandoned Tom to revert back to O'Hare. Are you afraid that he might come to haunt you in your sleep?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Ah, so you abandoned Tom to revert back to O'Hare. Are you afraid that he might come to haunt you in your sleep?


My friend sent it to me and it was too precious not to use ;v;


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe I should change my pfp as well, but I’m too picky.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

nooo i like happy bob!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

might steal this and bring it to discord with me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

you should keep bob!


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you should keep bob!


Ok then, just worried that people think Bob is my favorite lol. I think this pfp is more comfortable for now.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

beat octo expansion again


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

mine too, I thought it people would like it...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> mine too, I thought it people would like it...





Crossing123 said:


> Just made a thread here and I’m a bit sad that nothings going on... I know the world doesn’t revolve around one person, but still...


If you thought that was bad, I'm making Smash Bros. stock icons for each villager in the entire Animal Crossing series and yet, very few people are sharing their thoughts about it... I know I want to do stuff for fun, but...


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> If you thought that was bad, I'm making Smash Bros. stock icons for each villager in the entire Animal Crossing series and yet, very few people are sharing their thoughts about it... I know I want to do stuff for fun, but...


I’ll check it out as well!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> I’ll check it out as well!


Thanks. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> If you thought that was bad, I'm making Smash Bros. stock icons for each villager in the entire Animal Crossing series and yet, very few people are sharing their thoughts about it... I know I want to do stuff for fun, but...


I saw it a few weeks ago. Cool idea!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

i took a picture with my boys for my signature


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

bob needs to wake up


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Someone send help i have all the new June fish already


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Just drew a picture of my favorite villager, don't know if I can use it.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Use it, i’m sure it came out amazing


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Here   using a tablet and Clip studio paint


Spoiler: Bc im shy






Spoiler: .














I used watermark to cover it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Here   using a tablet and Clip studio paint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bc im shy
> ...


He’s a bean and he’s perfect


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Here   using a tablet and Clip studio paint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bc im shy
> ...


I love it so much it's actually so adorable  ❤❤


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> He’s a bean and he’s perfect





Sugaryy said:


> I love it so much it's actually so adorable  ❤❤


Thanks!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Thanks!


You should use it, it's so adorable!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

*Opens the door from my house.  Yawns with bedhead since I haven’t opened the game in awhile.*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks, Rover.  *Still yawning.*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

*screams*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Woah, calm down, Yoshi.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice moves, Detective Pikachu!  *Joins the dancing.*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

(Thinking of changing my pfp again, I can really be indecisive sometimes)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm not really sure if I like using this New Leaf screenshot I took, lol.
Also that's what my mayor's basement looks like.


----------



## pipty (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow first post was 5 years ago


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## FyreNyx (Jun 3, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

tired


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Sylvania is so cute...She won on the elimination game


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

I might have a problem with posting this gif a lot.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

that's just me with any gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Idk what im doing outside of the forum...
Anyway...




I don't like to dance, why am i posting this lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

I can't stop posting this one either.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

you should see my camera roll


its actually pretty sad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay this might hurt to look at for too long


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

finally got punchys picture in game


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm trying to get punchys photo next...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

aha I just watched the movie a few days ago


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Something about this doesn't feel right.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

I love that movie❤

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Something about this doesn't feel right.


Oop-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

I like Hopkins now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

I wish I had him!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 269246
> I wish I had him!


me too man but my friend does


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 3, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jun 3, 2020)

made a new forum game guys go play it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

it's at least a c+


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> it's at least a c+


Pelly from City Folk: "It's a D+, maybe a C- on a good day."


----------



## Blink. (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

❤


----------



## Platinum72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes I win finally world record


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 3, 2020)

｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 3, 2020)

´͈ ᵕ `͈


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 3, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: This is me falling asleep


I don't know what else to say...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 3, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA X2


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

🌤️🌥


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 269245
> I like Hopkins now.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 3, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza is good tho-


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Attach files...

hmm...


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

You would not believe your eyes


----------



## AquaTheFlygon (Jun 3, 2020)

MMmm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

If 1 0, 0 0 0, 0 0 0 flies lit up the  as i fell


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 3, 2020)

Ouuuu I’ll join !


----------



## AquaTheFlygon (Jun 3, 2020)

*bigger Mmmm-ing*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

*~Extra large mmmmmming~*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Preview...

Hmm...


----------



## AquaTheFlygon (Jun 3, 2020)

*upgraded Mmmmm-ing*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

What


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

I have no idea


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Well here's O'Hare



https://imgur.com/a/NyanfRW


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

in that case here some random pics


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

So cute, my 2nd favorite cranky and 3rd favorite.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

_mmmming but cooler since its me_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


>


STATIC IS BABY I'M GONNA CRY


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Static is a very 13/10 boye


----------



## sigh (Jun 3, 2020)

thunder breathing first form


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks like you're all having fun, but it's time for the throne to return to its rightful owner.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

I actually have tears static is too cute for my soul


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Ding dong you’re Mr wrong go back to 0


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

Static is pretty cute. He's like a grumpy pachirisu.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

none of you deserve the win so here's Tom


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Agreed, get your Static today for 30% off

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> none of you deserve the win so here's TomView attachment 269500


14/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> none of you deserve the win so here's TomView attachment 269500


TOM I LOVE HIM

STOP IM GONNA DIE FROM CUTENESS


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> none of you deserve the win so here's Tom


Tom is the real winner here.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Tom is the real winner here.


Agreed

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

More Tom!!


https://imgur.com/a/Uhg9Swk


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Those slides are 22 more reasons to like Tom


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Needs more


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 3, 2020)

bro watch an admin comment last and lock it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

I want another cat so I can name it Tom should I dye it blue? ..nah


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

here's another one I took...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 3, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I want another cat so I can name it Tom should I dye it blue? ..nah


Better yet find a blue cat


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Better yet find a blue cat


moe


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> here's another one I took...
> View attachment 269503


dies why are you doing this to me ;w;❤❤❤

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

@Unhappyhome YOU CANT DISLIKE TOM AFTER SEEING THESE PICTURES


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

floating Raymond anyone?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> floating Raymond anyone?View attachment 269504


:0 a m a z i n g


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Psychic Raymond


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

More Tom


https://imgur.com/a/qBml1MA



	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

And here's a pic I drew of Tom (it was my pfp at one point)


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> More Tom
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/qBml1MA


I miss his old interior actually, but I still like him.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 3, 2020)

Tom deserves more love!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> Tom deserves more love!


AGREED


----------



## sigh (Jun 3, 2020)

i love not being apart of the conversation and winning


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

Fedora Tom


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Fedora Tom
> View attachment 269515


YES


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

I think my family once had a cat named Tom. Apparently he was a good cat. He died before I was born.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

Cowboy Tom?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Cowboy Tom?
> View attachment 269518


Now I'm going to Harv's island and dressing him up too


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Do maid dress
jk


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Well here he is in a bath towel lmao


https://imgur.com/a/wtDYHnp



	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Crossing123 said:


> Do maid dress
> jk





https://imgur.com/a/AvGskdY


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

_Sir Tom_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Tom in pajamas  



https://imgur.com/a/hv7alZ0


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

detective Tom




	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

festive Tom




	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

jester Tom


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Me and Tom!


https://imgur.com/a/roMz8Sf

accidentally put the wrong one at first oops


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

This has turned into a Tom dress up thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> This has turned into a Tom dress up thread


Yes and I love it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

__





						Tom thread!
					

Just a general meeting place for Tom lovers to talk and post pictures of him!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Tom is always wearing this on my island


https://imgur.com/a/0L0Bpen


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Sulky said:


> thunder breathing first form



and that’s when they knew,

things were going to go down


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> and that’s when they knew,
> 
> things were going to go down


you're dead, that's just how it is i don't make the rules


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Sulky said:


> you're dead, that's just how it is i don't make the rules



O rly


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sulky said:


> you're dead, that's just how it is i don't make the rules



Yeah you don't, I do. New Rule, I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2020)

Sulky said:


> you're dead, that's just how it is i don't make the rules


This was a peaceful thread about Tom the cat before you people ruined it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This was a peaceful thread about Tom the cat before you people ruined it!



lol yeah, Tom the cat and a bunch of other random craziness


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This was a peaceful thread about Tom the cat before you people ruined it!





Izuku Midoriya said:


> O rly





Lucas4080 said:


> Yeah you don't, I do. New Rule, I win.


dang okay now i'm dead after all of you came for me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> lol yeah, Tom the cat and a bunch of other random craziness


There was nothing in this thread before Tom. Tom was always the main focus.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2020)

Tom < Mayonnaise


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m laughing so hard right now


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

tom who?


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Cat (my sig)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Epic Tom
Epic Tom


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Tom is love Tom is life


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

He really is


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

O'Hare is still better but I _*really *_love Tom


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

is sugaryy replacing o'hare with tom? stay tuned


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Place your votes in the comments below!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

controversial!!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Noooo never

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

He can't replace the nostalgia and memories I have with him


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Noooo never
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> He can't replace the nostalgia and memories I have with him


and we have our answer folks


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow, what a great episode!!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> Wow, what a great episode!!!!


LOL

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Tom is a very close second tho


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

What’s next...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Nothing. Tom is the new eternal.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

More Tom? Or someone else now


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Squirrel or more lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Marshal


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Squirrel


Static??

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Lucas4080 said:


> Marshal


Or him


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Static??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> ...



Static is next lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Static is next lol


I Better go get some pics


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

I read squirrel.

I need to stop being lazy and move in Cece and Viché


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

You really should, I love them.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

This is all I have saved, I'll go dress him up or find some online or something


https://imgur.com/a/VlwuC8I


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Okay, how do I force myself to pick up all the items on the ground in _both towns?_


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> This is all I have saved, I'll go dress him up or find some online or something
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/VlwuC8I


That apron though , so tiny and cute.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

I love how instead of being about winning, this has just become a villager appreciation thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Found a ton online!!



















And some cute fan art I found


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

THE LAST ONE!!!!
I need to find this artist, I love it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Me too, me too. Lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Found a ton online!!
> View attachment 269569
> View attachment 269570
> View attachment 269571
> ...


This should be merged with the other thread actually, idk I think it’s a good idea.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> This should be merged with the other thread actually, idk I think it’s a good idea.


Static and Tom appreciation thread?? ;O

Perfect those are my two favorite cranky villagers and I have them both!!


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Static and Tom appreciation thread?? ;O
> 
> Perfect those are my two favorite cranky villagers and I have them both!!


They both as well, and I have them in NL.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> They both as well, and I have them in NL.


I had them both in nl too :0 twinsss

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

I have them in my current nl town as well as my old one!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Bob at his job.
Actually, I took this screenshot because I thought _Business Cat. _But I'm not sure if any of you ever saw that video.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Lookit him go!! I'm so proud.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 269577
> Bob at his job.
> Actually, I took this screenshot because I thought _Business Cat. _But I'm not sure if any of you ever saw that video.


_does he work for Kirby?_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

I WANT BOB NOW BUT CANT FIT HIM AHHH

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

WHAT DO I DO


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

IT'S OKAY!
I have his amiibo card so whenever you want him, hmu!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> IT'S OKAY!
> I have his amiibo card so whenever you want him, hmu!!


I don't have spaceee : (

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

I already have Sherb as my lazy but Bob man.. Ahhh


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

When you eventually do though!


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

What about Tangy or the peppy in your sig?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> When you eventually do though!


 I don't know who id get rid of?? I love all my villagers so this is a problem

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Crossing123 said:


> What about Tangy or the peppy in your sig?


I actually have Audie atm didn't update it yet but she's my most recent move in so like


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 269577
> Bob at his job.
> Actually, I took this screenshot because I thought _Business Cat. _But I'm not sure if any of you ever saw that video.


stealing this picture


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I don't know who id get rid of?? I love all my villagers so this is a problem
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> ...


Maybe replace her with Bob?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _does he work for Kirby?_


I don't know, I used too many Kirby designs in Happy Home Designer.

Also, on the topic of cranky villagers, my favorite is Cyrano because so far I feel like that's the only one I've bonded with. Tom and Static are cute, but they've never been in any of my towns before. And if you're wondering why he's in both, _he was somehow a starter in the second town._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Maybe replace her with Bob?


Maybe if I get extremely lucky with Bob as my camper because Audie is my most recent move in

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

And I could NOT get rid of anyone else


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

You know, I might get Bob when I get New Horizons. I have his Amiibo card. But I also want Kiki and plus my younger brother will be sharing the island. What do I do?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Here's a pic of me and O'Hare matching like the one I took with Tom earlier  


https://imgur.com/a/x9rPGyq


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Me refusing to change my outfit


































Also, please ignore all the custom designs on the plaza... Those are from 2013-2014 and I am supposed to be getting rid of them.


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Thinking of changing my username soon...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

_*THIS SCREENSHOT AGED VERY POORLY.*_


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

OH GOD
IT REALLY DID-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Woah, I just got the Streetpass Beginner badge! But... _All I did was Streetpass with my other town._


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> OH GOD
> IT REALLY DID-


Your profile pic really matches of what you said in your post lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

*It is NOT.*


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 269633
> *It is NOT.*


Agree


----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2020)

have y’all seen what’s happening in the news


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Somewhat. The world is terrible and I am questioning humanity more than I ever have before.


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, its gone bad lately.
Would anyone recognize me if I changed my username?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

If you still had Bob or that Tom drawing as your avatar, I would.


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

I may this week, probably going to keep my current pfp even after the change for a bit so I'll still be recognized for a while.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2020)

Tired and playing splatoon 2


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm tired and I was on Club Tortimer earlier but not anymore.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2020)

It hurts me to know that someone has probably worn this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: That just reminds me that Linkle exists










But seriously, has the maker of that shirt even played a Zelda game?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

has anyone seen that rip off of botw?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

No, what does it look like?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

__





						Chinese RPG Genshin Impact Draws Criticism for Being too Similar to Breath of the Wild
					





					in.ign.com


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh. That seems like something my brother may have shown me in the past, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

this is a pretty funny one too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Where's my island?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruhhhh i scrolled past the screenshot comparison part thinking both sides were from BotW


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bruhhhh i scrolled past the screenshot comparison part thinking both sides were from BotW


That happened to me when I first looked too!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

_Man what original design, shading, and environmental effects, innit _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Okaaaay I need to get off of here before I break this mouse out of anger. It's not cooperating with me at all.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Good morning! It's already afternoon from where I am.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

It's 11 now over here, I'm still in bed I need to get up lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

looks like you're an hour behind me... it's 12. Good morning anyway.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Oops, I'm back.



Spoiler: I kept seeing this on Google so here


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: winner winner,


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Alright, that’s enough fun for now.

Now it’s time for me to win.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

N o


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

T o m


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

N o


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

M a y b e


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

G I v e    
I n t o
To m


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

P e r h a p s


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

K I n g      T o m


----------



## AquaTheFlygon (Jun 4, 2020)

peek-a-boo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

oh no my hypnotizing was disturbed


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Huh, what‘s happening?


----------



## AquaTheFlygon (Jun 4, 2020)

not sure :0


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Tom, the king besides O'Hare


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Tom, the king besides O'Hare





Bones the peasant has angered _King Tom_


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)

*✧₊✪͡◡ ✪͡


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

Whoops looks like King Crimson skipped your opinion


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

new pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

wow I didn't even recognize you...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: ...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

I can't decide which pfp to have.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

Well I’m no genius but it looks like you decided Tom


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 4, 2020)

Might as well.. hehe


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

Insert a very meaningful and deep message


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Goldie playing the maracas 
I think I should buy the username change later, I found a nice username to use and it’s from a dictionary word.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Goldie playing the maracas
> I think I should buy the username change later, I found a nice username to use and it’s from a dictionary word.


First of all, 10/10 doggo and go for it dude


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

K, I will. But I’m going to keep my pfp so i’ll be recognized still.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

what are you changing it to?


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Probably a dictionary word, I can’t say it or else someone might take it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm almost at 3,000 posts I don't have a life lmao


----------



## Mick (Jun 4, 2020)

Will there be cake?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

I was a at 100 a four days ago now I have 550, that's really sad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I was a at 100 a four days ago now I have 550, that's really sad


W o w


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

I changed it...
Hope it’s not that bad, I like the word actually, my old username because I was indecisive when I first made the account so I did crossing and 123 and I regretted it.


----------



## Mick (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for changing your username

wait wrong thread

Good choice! I like this one more


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I changed it...
> Hope it’s not that bad, I like the word actually, my old username because I was indecisive when I first made the account so I did crossing and 123 and I regretted it.


Ooh :0 Its nice!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Banned for changing your username
> 
> wait wrong thread
> 
> Good choice! I like this one more


I banned someone in the icon shame thread by accident a few days ago

By the way, good choice picking your new username!


----------



## Mick (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I banned someone in the icon shame thread by accident a few days ago lol
> 
> By the way, good choice picking your new username!



Banned for not paying attention 

oh hey, am at 888 posts. Neat


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Post reply...

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Mick (Jun 4, 2020)

Did it take you 22,645 posts to find the 'Post Reply' button?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh gross. Fish cereal.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

does anyone else kill their seabass in the river?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Sometimes lmao


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Threw my sunfish in acnl in a pond. And yeah, threw seabass in the river.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh!! You changed your username, it's nice!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

But no I don't throw seabass in the river. Not on purpose anyway lmao


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)

You guys are monsters...

I do the same.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

I wonder how C.J can carry all the fish and flick with the bugs.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)

◉⃝ ˙̫̮ ◉⃝


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Flick is an all-powerful being, do not question them.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

B U G * A R T*


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 4, 2020)

Winner!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Aw, thanks. >


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

I have no idea what to post


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Good, so we can win.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

N o


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler



The sunfish in NH is so large, I feel like it’s a bit larger than the whale shark


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

There should be a ladder store in new horizons


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

I want an outdoorsy ladder-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

the ladder shop would also sell ladder varients like colorful and outdoosy


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> Did it take you 22,645 posts to find the 'Post Reply' button?



Obviously not, lmao.  Nice joke though.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2020)

mort got us into a car wreck and i am now paralyzed from the neck down and cannot move it move it


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mort got us into a car wreck and i am now paralyzed from the neck down and cannot move it move it


darn


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mort got us into a car wreck and i am now paralyzed from the neck down and cannot move it move it


Wait I can't tell if you're joking or not--


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Wait I can't tell if you're joking or not--


me neither, what happened?


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I was a at 100 a four days ago now I have 550, that's really sad


I'm at 600 now ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm at 600 now ;-;


That happens to me lol in almost 3 months, I’m having too much fun here.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So misleading for a bunch of cool character designs


----------



## Kurb (Jun 4, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t tell if this is real, but I’m sorry to hear that.


its a joke

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

y’all just search on youtube “mort got us into a car wreck”


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## SourDeez (Jun 5, 2020)

The never ending post tehe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

i love lil Judd


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

ummm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 270024
> ummm


Oh hey, it's the Brawl trailer.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 5, 2020)

(•ᵕᴗᵕ•)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 5, 2020)

(｡❛ᴗ❛｡)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

〜(•-•)〜


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

^-^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

(ꏿ﹏ꏿ) Hopkins


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

When the ground grows a face and begins talking to you,

That‘s how you know you’ve lost it.  X)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

(ノ•̀ o •́ )ノ ~ ┻━┻


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Since I saw a lot of faces...
(-^.^-) Here's Kirby.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

My local news just mentioned Pocket Camp today. I'm not sure whether to feel happy or not, considering how aggressive it's become on microtransactions.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

does anyone even sleep!? I woke up with 36 notifications again, how do you do that?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> does anyone even sleep!? I woke up with 36 notifications again, how do you do that?


I woke up with 0 :')


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Ohayou sekai good morning world! day 100 of waiting for season 2 of Dr Stone reeeee


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

I just hit 3,000 posts I-

_How??_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

I haven't even been paying attention to my post number and then someone pointed out I have 4k in another thread. _What?





_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm at 600 now ;-;


Almost 700 in a few hours, I need to stop! Why is tbt so entertaining??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Woohoo for post number 260


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m tryna eat like Kirbo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


Me during quarantine


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Nu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Nye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

You said Nye. I had to.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

I got matching yukatas for me and marina


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You said Nye. I had to.



That’s it.  Just take the win already please xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Edit: This being a picture of me winning wasn't intentional, I swear!


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 5, 2020)

You know


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

New punchy pfp


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

its been so long
since i have last seen my son
lost to this monster
the man behind the slaughter 
since youve been gone
ive been singing this stupid song
so i could ponder
the sanity of your mother


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't know what I was thinking
Leaving my child behind
Now, I suffer the curse and now, I am blind


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

with all this anger guilt and sadness
going to haunt me forever
i can’t wait for the cliff at the end of the river


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Is this revenge I am seeking
Or seeking someone to avenge me?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

Stuck in my own paradox i wanna set myself free
maybe i should chase and find
before they try to stop it
it won’t be long before i become a puppet


Kurb said:


> its been so long
> since i have last seen my son
> lost to this monster
> the man behind the slaughter
> ...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

I wish I lived in the present
With the gift of my past mistakes
But the future keeps luring in like a pack of snakes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 5, 2020)

me, winning not actually me lmfao


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

your sweet little eyes 
your little smile is all i remember
these fuzzy memories mess with my temper


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Justification is killing me but killing isn't justified
What happened to my son? I'm terrified


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

It lingers in my mind
And the thought keeps on getting bigger
I'm sorry my sweet baby
I wish I've been there


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> its been so long
> since i have last seen my son
> lost to this monster
> the man behind the slaughter
> ...


.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

we’ve done it boys


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 5, 2020)

wtf why does this watermelon taste like cucumber


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

_what_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

i need a new title give me ideas


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

actually nevermind
do your passport title in new horizons


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

what was your original idea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

it wasn't related


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

oh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

I said we should sing edge of dawn


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You said Nye. I had to.


BILL BILL BILL BILL BILL


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

@Raymond

Go check out his profile lmao


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 5, 2020)

Puro Di Cuore


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

it’s raining so hard you could fill up a gallon of milk in around 5 seconds


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s a lot of milk pouring from the sky


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tom's new catchphrase...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> me, winning not actually me lmfao



Oof, Kurb and Rosie977 totally ignored this.  XD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

^my reaction


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


I miss that show


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I miss that show


Bro same


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Me and da bois


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Pokémon


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Anime


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Splatoon


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 5, 2020)

Caught a mahi mahi


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Greeeaaat, I'm falling asleep and it's only 6:30...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

I took a nap earlier. It’s pretty hot from where I am though...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Oops, good night


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

guys?


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 270350
> guys?


What? I play Sims 4, hadn’t seen this yet, since it’s been a while. I did see a image of it though


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 270350
> guys?


I- what--


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 270350
> guys?


_What?? _I play sims 4 and still don't even know what this is


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

So that’s why you shouldn’t eat too much spicy food


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

I found the article lol








						‘The Sims 4’ Players Are Complaining Of Fiery Urine, No Really
					

Urine for a surprise.




					www.ladbible.com


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2020)

"It burns when I pee"


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I found the article lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can they even maintain their heat if this happens? Lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 5, 2020)

if i made a punchy cult server would anyone join it 


also


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I found the article lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if they pee in a bottle it’d make a molotov


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So if they pee in a bottle it’d make a molotov


*NO*


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So if they pee in a bottle it’d make a molotov


Yes because it’s combustible, but not drinkable


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

does anyone here have pokken tournament dx


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Sadly no


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

I did for the Wii U, but not now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

I got Lolly's photo today I'm so happy :')


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alessio (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't know if I'll make home tonight, but I know I can swim under the Tahitian moon


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Aight


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

I’m still here, muahahaha!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

good morning, I only slept for three hours and am really tired!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

go back to sleep


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

if I was to get kid cat, who's leaving


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

I vote scoot or cyd, I really like kid cat.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

hi guy! i just wanted to tell you that i _*stole your art, pay 500000 tbt and i will give it back, you have 72 hours before I eat it*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guy! i just wanted to tell you that i _*stole your art, pay 500000 tbt and i will give it back, you have 72 hours before I eat it*_


Noo my art

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

I just finished an art piece toooo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

*Pay up, O'Hare stan.*


Sugaryy said:


> Noo my art
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> I just finished an art piece toooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Pay up, O'Hare stan.*


_my dude, I'm broke_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

ransomee said:


> _my dude, I'm broke_


no excuse, now gIMME


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

I r ë f u s e


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

this is your last chance said:


> I r ë f u s e


fine then, im gonna eat the art now...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

ArtEater said:


> fine then, im gonna eat the art now...


Eat mine too! Get rid of the evidence it was ever made...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I r ë f u s e


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 270601


NOOOOOOO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

WAIT ANYONE BUT THAT ONE!!!!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _my dude, I'm broke_


your taxes r dUe


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

THATS THE BEST ONE!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

-cries in art gone-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

They haven't seen my art which means they can't eat it


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

muahahahahahahahahaha
AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *cough cough* AAAaaaaheh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> muahahahahahahahahaha
> AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> AAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *cough cough* AAAaaaaheh


you m o n s t e r


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

heh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

My art is safe


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

my art ain't good anyway lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> my art ain't good anyway lol


well it sure did taste good


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well it sure did taste good


I knew it, I was meant to be a chef all along


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

open an art restaurant *licking lip*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

My next dish:


Spoiler: Most recent piece








E


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

_heheheh..._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

oh no, what have I done


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

you're going to regret that


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

yum.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE tbh this is Sugaryys fault


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

WHYYYYY

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

Art is friend, not food


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

This is why I don't show you my art


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> WHYYYYY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> Art is friend, not food


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

No more eating art

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 270619


_why do you do this?_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> No more eating art
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> ...


hehehehehe...
hahahaha...
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHAAAAAa
_AHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAA
*AAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA
AAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAH *cough cough* hahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hehehehehe...
> hahahaha...
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHAAAAAa
> _AHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAA
> ...


Me when I release sea bass in the river


----------



## mother (Jun 6, 2020)

eating art isn't cool, mmkay


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

mother said:


> eating art isn't cool, mmkay


#enxssiisoverparty


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

So what if i drew a picture of a ghost pepper would you eat that?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

O_O


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So what if i drew a picture of a ghost pepper would you eat that?


 uhh...heheh...you wouldn't do that..right?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 270619


Wait a minute why do you have 2 sets of utensils, is this a pov and we’re on a date and the second sets for me


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

DefinitelyJosuke said:


> Wait a minute why do you have 2 sets of utensils, is this a pov and we’re on a date and the second sets for me


O////O


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/fJab8AP



	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

@Izuku Midoriya​

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



https://imgur.com/a/JONqpWl


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

_Wait, if I draw Kirby, does that mean...
The art eats you?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait a minute why do you have 2 sets of utensils, is this a pov and we’re on a date and the second sets for me


how dare you

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Enxssi said:


> O////O


don't even try


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

1 2 7 3 down the Rockefeller street

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> how dare you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh oki sorry ma’am


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 1 2 7 3 down the Rockefeller street
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> ...


good



Spoiler



bc Ily


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> good
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ily too uwu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

What a good boy


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

coming outta nowhere to steal the win


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Jokes on you i’m still here


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

nice crop job


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

I want one I want one I want one


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

I NEED HIM!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I NEED HIM!!


I DO TOO
AND THIS TOO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Please don’t spend all your money on an O’Hare plush army


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Please don’t spend all your money on an O’Hare plush army


*I will and you can't stop me hahahaha*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *I will and you can't stop me hahahaha*


*Bold of you to assume i can’t *


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *I will and you can't stop me hahahaha*


ill have to eat more of your art


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Bold of you to assume i can’t *


*how could you possibly stop me*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ill have to eat more of your art


*NO*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

me after winning too much


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *how could you possibly stop me*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020
> 
> ...


_I’ll buy all the O’Hare plushies so you can’t waste money on them_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I’ll buy all the O’Hare plushies so you can’t waste money on them_


_YOU MONSTER, YOU BETTER GIVE ME SOME_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> alright enxssi you can eat my art


hehehheh thanks


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hehehheh thanks


*Bruh I never said that*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> yes i did


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Insert lie here


_lies_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hehehheh thanks


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 270696


_don't trust the hacker_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> i am great artst


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Sugaryy bad artist


_true_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> not true


*NOOO IVE BEEN FRAMED*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Is this how we talk now?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ooga booga art crunchy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> This is too fun for my own good


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

O’harefan girl said:


> art not crunchy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Insert quote here.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*H*_


WHAT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> haha art cronch


no pls


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

_I can explain i swear_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

_please no eat art anymore I put hours into it_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _please no eat art anymore I put hours into it_


ok ok im  just so sorry Ib didn’t,, wwan,t  to makke   yyu sad II juust wantte tthe  ,,tbdt rbells bc I’mm  poor on,, this foruum   onw  everyoneq is ma.d at me (( (made,d with crytypinng egnertaorr.)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok ok im  just so sorry Ib didn’t,, wwan,t  to makke   yyu sad II juust wantte tthe  ,,tbdt rbells bc I’mm  poor on,, this foruum   onw  everyoneq is ma.d at me (( (made,d with crytypinng egnertaorr.)


r/ihadastroke


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

he lost the coin toss of death, rip scoot my last og villager


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Why am I so hungry?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 270717
> 
> he lost the coin toss of death, rip scoot my last og villager


you are the root of evil how could you do this :C


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I so hungry?


now I am hungry


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are the root of evil how could you do this :C


i leave everything up to fate, it was between him and stinky, he just wasn't lucky


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 270717
> 
> he lost the coin toss of death, rip scoot my last og villager


rip scoot, kid cat is better jock


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> rip scoot, kid cat is better jock


how To delete someone else’s post???..??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how To delete someone else’s post???..??


Become a mod.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how To delete someone else’s post???..??


scoot is one of your dreamies do u have him? you could take him so atleast he goes to place where he can zip zoom to the limit


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

speaking of mods, is that before the mods come thread still counting up?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> scoot is one of your dreamies do u have him? you could take him so atleast he goes to place where he can zip zoom to the limit


I dont have a plot open


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> speaking of mods, is that before the mods come thread still counting up?


It died at 2000+ but we are counting again.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I dont have a plot open



i'm not moving him out until this coming week so you have time


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It died at 2000+ but we are counting again.


dang, a lot


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler: It's not Splatoon this time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: It's not Splatoon this time


Wowie what a surprise


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Splatoon more like sploon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wowie what a surprise





Spoiler: Here's another surprise



That was a gif of the first Kirby game I played.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Idk what‘s going on.  All I know is I‘m here to lose.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Correct


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Ooo, does that mean I actually win?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

N o p e


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Aww


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

oh


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

hi


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

No


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Rood


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Door


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Floor


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Poor


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

you would not believe your eyes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

That doesn’t rhyme (xD)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

lore


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Chore


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

sweep


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Reap


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

sleep? idk what's happening


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Eat (it’s a rhyme game now)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

beat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

This is boring, no


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Feat (why?)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Heat


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

seat


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Sea


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Bee


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bea.


----------



## sigh (Jun 6, 2020)

tea

i sip it


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Tee


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

I’m breaking the chain lol.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

*I have put a stop to this rhyme game! 
Agh no! You ninja! Argh!*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mwahahaha!


----------



## sigh (Jun 6, 2020)

>:3


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

*Curse yOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

NINJA....GO!!!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

has any men fallen into the river in LEGO city?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

HEY!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

_*Build the helicopter!*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

and off to the rescue!


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Operation rescue! (idk)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Only $19.99 (plus shipping + handling)!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

So I had the weirdest coincidence ever happen, so I drew Ankha today and I decided to go island hopping, and look who I found on the 5th ticket!


https://imgur.com/a/h1HXvfI


That's how you get the villagers you want apparently lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

wow she's so cute in her rain outfit


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> So I had the weirdest coincidence ever happen, so I drew Ankha today and I decided to go island hopping, and look who I found on the 5th ticket!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/h1HXvfI
> ...


Wow, congrats! Are you going to take her?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow, congrats! Are you going to take her?


Of course! I've actually been wanting her lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> So I had the weirdest coincidence ever happen, so I drew Ankha today and I decided to go island hopping, and look who I found on the 5th ticket!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/h1HXvfI
> ...


Wow congrats! Cats do love you XD


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wow congrats! Cats do love you XD


Just like I love them :') I have 5 irl


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Just like I love them :') I have 5 irl


Wow, I wish I had that many lol. I only have 2 ;-; I love them though...


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Is it your second town?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow, I wish I had that many lol. I only have 2 ;-;


Aw, well maybe you could get more later ^^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Is it your second town?


Yea lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Just like I love them :') I have 5 irl


aaa i am so jealous ;-;
i love cats but my mom's allergic to them


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> aaa i am so jealous ;-;
> i love cats but my mom's allergic to them


Aw :c well maybe one day you can get some!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

I just hit 900 posts and I need to stoooop i was a 100 literally a week ago D:


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just hit 900 posts and I need to stoooop i was a 100 literally a week ago D:


*bruh*


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just hit 900 posts and I need to stoooop i was a 100 literally a week ago D:


Join the 1000 post squad lol.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

........


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

hopefully I’m there soon


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hopefully I’m there soon


78 more


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

If I changed my username, would anyone recognize me?..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

And what would i even change it to


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

hmmm


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> If I changed my username, would anyone recognize me?..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> And what would i even change it to


Probably yes because your collectibles

And change it to O'Hareyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Probably yes because your collectibles
> 
> And change it to O'Hareyy


_it sounds like Oh hairy, *no*_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _it sounds like Oh hairy, *no*_


ohare01

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

01 for the release year of Animal Forest, which was when O'Hare was created


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> ohare01
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 01 for the release year of Animal Forest, which was when O'Hare was created


Hmm maybe

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Now to just get the bells for it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



animeshadowpanda said:


> ohare01
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 01 for the release year of Animal Forest, which was when O'Hare was created


Also thank you sm for the tbt!! I'm super close to being able to change it now : )


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> If I changed my username, would anyone recognize me?..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> And what would i even change it to


I'd recognize you still bc of your signature.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Also thank you sm for the tbt!! I'm super close to being able to change it now : )


Happy to help ☺


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Do you know who this is?









Well, do you?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Do you know who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pajama Sam I think? I know him from PBG


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Pajama Sam I think? I know him from PBG


Yes. I actually have the first game on CD-ROM.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Woo.
Wait, this is not at all what my morning feels like.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

A fight for the crown


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Ooo, pretty


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

aha heres mine!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't even know what I want as a lineup.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Meme shirt.
this is literally the name ingame. meme shirt.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 270978 Meme shirt.
> this is literally the name ingame. meme shirt.


I found those yesterday

thank you ninty


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Cats with lasers cats with lasers


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

who should I make wear the meme shirt


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Raymond


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Someone’s gonna have to wear the meme shirt, who’s it gonna be...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Isn't that meme from Saturday Night Live...?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

_All of them >: D_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

o_o said:


> _All of them_


g a s p


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Do it do it do it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: GOOGLE, STOP SHOWING ME THIS








That Inkling is going to die.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

omg I-


Sugaryy said:


> Do it do it do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

I always wondered why the inklings couldn't swim...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I think it's because they are made of ink, not water.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

must...resist...pier pressure ACK


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

no 
MEME SHIRT ISLAND!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Meme shirt Meme shirt Meme shirt Meme shirt Meme shirt.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Omg she’s so cute

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

ok now I must


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't like Bubbles but it is kinda cute


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

memetown


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

_I'm tempted to give O'Hare one now_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

_*I can get you one*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*I can get you one*_


_I have some_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

_ok
urgh this means I have to give Alfonso one and I don’t like him I want him gone_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Edit: You hate Alfonso? I'm pretty sure he's still in my City Folk town...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

HES SO CUTE IN IT WHAT


https://imgur.com/a/E9n3bkN


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

i tried fencing alfonso  in but he clipped through the fence somehow, this didnt happen with reneigh
_is Alfonso a ghost?_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


I love him in that movie


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

_Nintendo is trying to make me keep him AAAAAA_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Ghost Alfonso ghost Alfonso


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

i think I hit him with a net one to many times, now he’s dEAD _*OH NO*_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Alfonso to haunt you in your nightmares...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think I hit him with a net one to many times, now he’s dEAD _*OH NO*_


_what have you done

well by that logic Al is dead so yay_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: I just found this lol what


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Rasher


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

meme shirt


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 270989
> Rasher


Beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Now I found this lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Now I found this lol


*my dude is lazy af*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Now I found this


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2020)

What are you people doing to Alfonso? I won't let you harm one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

It's wasn't me, I swear! He lives in my Wii!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

thisphoto was a pain to get, but my god was it worth it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm tempted to give Tom one...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

do it do it do it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

How do I move Peewee out of City Folk? He won't go away and I think 3 or 4 villagers moved away who shouldn't have.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

:/


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm tempted to give Tom one...


Do itttt


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

I wish I could use sewing machine to craft m e m e s h I r t


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> do it do it do it





Sugaryy said:


> Do itttt


I'm going to try it on at Harv's island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't even know why this popped up but okay


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm going to try it on at Harv's island


I should’ve done that first but I guess I _live on the edge_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ohno


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

he wears his crown on the back of his head


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

zut alors


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271013
> zut alors


That is perfect


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271013
> zut alors


Fabulous

Now I want to give one to all my villagers..


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

nooooo bubbles changed her shirt whyyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooooo bubbles changed her shirt whyyy


O'Hare changed it too

If it's in his house I swear--


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

_Failure to wear meme shirt will result in termination._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271014 _Failure to wear meme shirt will result in termination._


U h o h


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Give everyone a noh mask too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

W H A T


https://imgur.com/a/tQ8mNiK

That price is overkill..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> W H A T
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/tQ8mNiK
> ...


I bought it and instantly regretted iit although I do play chess sooo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

The meme shirt is taking over...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271021


I just realized I had all 4 of those cats on my island at once before

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

And I still have them all, two are just on my second island now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

I think I'm going to do the wedding meme themed today...

Reese already hates me so might as well


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm thinking I might put both Bob and Kiki on my island since I have their Amiibo cards. But my brother is going to share, so... I don't know!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

IVE ACTUALLY HAD ALL OF THEM BETWEEN MY TWO ISLANDS EXCEPT BONES WHAT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

I just realized and my mind is blown

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

And I've even had Bones in New Leaf before.. This is weird


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I have Skye and Kiki in New Leaf and Wolfgang in Wild World, if that counts lol.
Most of the others I got to see in Happy Home Designer. Not Tom, sadly.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

it had to be done.
(this is bubbles house btw


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271026it had to be done.
> (this is bubbles house btw


_what have you done_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

_What did you do omg




_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _what have you done_


Oh my god, what _have_ I done?!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh my god, what _have_ I done?!


quickly, get rid of the evidence


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

No, I... I’m going to turn myself in


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

I can’t live with the guilt of killing Bubbles! Oh no, My island doesn’t have a police station! What am I going to do?!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

I’m a criminal!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think I'm going to do the wedding meme themed today...
> 
> Reese already hates me so might as well






Um so I did a thing...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271032
> Um so I did a thing...


Beautiful. Just beautiful, 10/10


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271032
> Um so I did a thing...


something to get my mind off the murder I just did


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Why do I keep posting these...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Why do I keep posting these...


Bc you're obsessed


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Bc you're obsessed


Very


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Bc you're obsessed


Then why did I open Smash Bros. on my Switch instead?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

B u n n y


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Bunny


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I cannot handle the fact there is a Zipper egg... ahahahahahaha.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

oh no she likes it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/VLyLjIv


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Let's see how long I can go without posting more Splatoon. Ahaha, this isn't going to go well with my poor memory.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> https://imgur.com/a/VLyLjIv



Meme shirt gang  its amazing I want to do this now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

honestly we should


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

_Whoops, of course I would use this._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

working on a meme shirt photo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I-I've lost my mind already... This Pokemon... is a squid.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I-I've lost my mind already... This Pokemon... is a squid.


_stay strong, you can do it_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

zipper is in the ables today


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271052zipper is in the ables today


OH PLEASE NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> OH PLEASE NO


he came back to haunt me after the wedding incident


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I... I mean... _This *is* my favorite Paper Mario game._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh no Whitney took Tom's catchphrase


British Whitney!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I've never even played Kirby's Avalanche...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've never even played Kirby's Avalanche...


Kirby.. TALKS???


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Kirby.. TALKS???


in Kirby's Dreamland 3, yeah


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Meme Shirt @Sugaryy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Kirby.. TALKS???


In _that_ game, lol. Fun fact: Kirby's Avalanche was not released in Japan. Is it even canon?



Rosie977 said:


> in Kirby's Dreamland 3, yeah


Um, no. Not in that one????


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

argh, I’m hungry but *meme shirt*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271060
> Meme Shirt


That is a beautiful creation


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Another fun fact: Apparently Kirby talked in the instructional manual that came with Kirby's Dream Land.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271060
> Meme Shirt @Sugaryy


_*y e s*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

You know what? I was obsessed with Kirby before Splatoon. Hmmmmm.

Edit: Okay, I'm probably leaving now. Don't be surprised if I come back with memory loss and post Splatoon gifs again, lol.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

i like how these last few thread parts went from meme shirts to kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Never mind, I'm still here. _My brother just got up then went back to sleep *at almost 2 PM what.*_

Now it's time for one of my favorite Kirby characters...


Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Never mind, I'm still here. _My brother just got up then went back to sleep *at almost 2 PM what.*_
> 
> Now it's time for my one of my favorite Kirby characters...
> 
> ...


Magalor is one of the best




meta knight too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

More favorites. Wait, I already posted them earlier.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Magalor is one of the best
> 
> View attachment 271078
> meta knight too


i loveeee Meta Knight


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Ahaha more Kirby gifs. _More._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaa it's so cute.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Loving these gifs and pictures.  This is now the Nintendo gif and picture thread X)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I mean... Splatoon is Nintendo.





Here we are... more cute Kirby gifs!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I mean... Splatoon is Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send more kirby gifs


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes.

Okay, I'm leaving now. Sorry. I'll be back later.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

bye!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

hello


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Henlo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

heelooooo


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 7, 2020)

whoever posts after me admits that you hate animal crossing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Jarrad said:


> whoever posts after me admits that you hate animal crossing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 271101


Wow take the win, sorry I ninja'd you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

i cried when you ninja'd me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

i cry every time someone posts after me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

keep crying


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

I definitely will thanks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

yay cry some more


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

crying because I wish I didn't ninja you, that was amazing


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Do you want me to cry a river?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> crying because I wish I didn't ninja you, that was amazing


my work here is appreciated


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

i have ten bucks what do i spend it on on ebay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 271116


once again, amazing.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Kurb said:


> i have ten bucks what do i spend it on on ebay





you will be 10 bucks closer to this.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271115


Who is he marrying


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Who is he marrying


heres the full pic, nobody


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have ten bucks what do i spend it on on ebay











						(1) $5- FIVE DOLLAR FEDERAL RESERVE NOTE/BILL- OLD CURRENCY- SMALL HEADS!  | eBay
					

<p>(1) $5- FIVE DOLLAR FEDERAL RESERVE NOTE/BILL- OLD CURRENCY- SMALL HEADS! Bills will not have tears or ink, but may have creases or wrinkles. Will ship best condition notes in stock. You may not receive the exact notes pictured, but they will be in similar condition. Great for gifting and...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have ten bucks what do i spend it on on ebay






	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I love him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 271123
> I love him


*_places c section in the h section*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *_places c section in the h section*_


_pls stop you're torturing him_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

*_places y section in r section*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

_stooooop_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _stooooop_


_*places e section in g section and l section in z section_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Methinks


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

O'Hare is one with nature


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

*cries in no pocket camp*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ohno


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271128
> ohno



damn i wish those glasses were in NH


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I got those pics online, it won't let me download pocket camp ahhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> damn i wish those glasses were in NH


I think they are


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think they are


just checked, they aren't rip, still looking for the shattered glasses tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I had pocket camp but undownloaded it and now it won't let me redownload it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *cries in no pocket camp*





Sugaryy said:


> I got those pics online, it won't let me download pocket camp ahhh


*cries in only one with pocket camp* pls get it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> undownloaded



you mean uninstalled? lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I had pocket camp but undownloaded it and now it won't let me redownload it


I got locked out of my account on there recently... I just got back in a few days ago


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you mean uninstalled? lol


oops my grammar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I got locked out of my account on there recently... I just got back in a few days ago


why?
also how is pocket camp?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why?
> also how is pocket camp?


I'm pretty sure I messed up my Nintendo account settings

And it's pretty good but not as good as new horizons, it's still worth playing though. I got it before new horizons came out to see if I like animal crossing (it was my first ac game and wanted to make sure I'd like it before I bought it)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry to interrupt the pocket camp discussion but this is *important*



https://imgur.com/a/W7G3mwi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Sorry to interrupt the pocket camp discussion but this is *important*
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/W7G3mwi


That is really important, thank you.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That is really important, thank you.


Indeed, you're welcome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Sorry to interrupt the pocket camp discussion but this is *important*
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/W7G3mwi


it's too important

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

wait a second
@Sugaryy 
can raymond see in that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Sorry to interrupt the pocket camp discussion but this is *important*
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/W7G3mwi


It’s beautiful, i’ve been staring at it for hours now


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

no really what do i buy


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

food


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> it's too important
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


I think he's fine

they all got up tho ahh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no really what do i buy


something worth 10 dollars

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> I think he's fine
> 
> they all got up tho ahh


*CAN HE SEE OR NOT?*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no really what do i buy










I told you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

**STARTS DEALPHABETIZING O'HARES COMICS**


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> something worth 10 dollars
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


*my dude I don't know*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271136View attachment 271137View attachment 271138
> I told you


*I’ll take your entire stock*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> **STARTS DEALPHABETIZING O'HARES COMICS**


_*STOOOOP*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *my dude I don't know*


*My dude ask him
ASK HIS OPINIOOOOOON*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

**THROWS C AND H SECTION OF O'HARE'S COMICS AWAY**


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *My dude ask him
> ASK HIS OPINIOOOOOON*


Is that a reference to that one vid of the dude with he toy shotgun on the toilet


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *My dude ask him
> ASK HIS OPINIOOOOOON*


*HE GOT UP ALREADY AND PUT HIS NORMAL GLASSES BACK ON*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *HE GOT UP ALREADY AND PUT HIS NORMAL GLASSES BACK ON*


good


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> *HE GOT UP ALREADY AND PUT HIS NORMAL GLASSES BACK ON*


Raymond is is a smug celebrity and therefore, the glasses are fake and probably a fashion statement


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> good


how bout I give him an eyepatch

he definitely won't be able to see then


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Raymond is is a smug celebrity and therefore, the glasses are fake and probably a fashion statement


That’s actually a good point


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> how bout I give him an eyepatch
> 
> he definitely won't be able to see then


no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> how bout I give him an eyepatch
> 
> he definitely won't be able to see then


FIGHT ME


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Worldstar


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> FIGHT ME


Hol up _let's keep this peaceful_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Hol up _let's keep this peaceful_


Only if you leave the cat alone


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Look he's fine he can see


https://imgur.com/a/Hk8QIgT

I won't give eyepatch


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

good


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 271141


AMAZING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Look he's fine he can see
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Hk8QIgT
> ...


gud

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 271141


I forgot I gave him this greeting

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

somebody post something


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 271141


Your next line is, “Nani?”


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ninjad

so back to pocket camp...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ninjad
> 
> so back to pocket camp...


it sucks end of story

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Your next line is, “Nani?”


dangit i should've made his catchphrase that but instead i made it krispy kreme


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> it sucks end of story
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


well okay then


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Me and Tom at the cafe


https://imgur.com/hIwGjDU


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well okay then


isn't it literally riddled with microtransactions?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

sounds like any mobile game to me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> isn't it literally riddled with microtransactions?


yea but you don't have to, it's like dlc. I haven't payed anything yet

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> sounds like any mobile game to me


true


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

@Sugaryy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> @Sugaryy View attachment 271144


Ac Tom > that Tom fite me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Ac Tom > that Tom fite me


I totally agree


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no tom from tom and jerry is the best tom
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


no Tom is best tom


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I totally agree


Good taste


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

nevermind guys jerry is the true best one

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> nevermind guys jerry is the true best one


I have a skeleton in my ac house named Jerry

My Jerry > that Jerry


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> nevermind guys jerry is the true best one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> View attachment 271145


It's like froggy chair but Tom table

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> I have a skeleton in my ac house named Jerry
> 
> My Jerry > that Jerry


I'm not even gonna ask


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's like froggy chair but Tom table
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

He's my frend


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

(quality meme made by yours truly)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

dangit why is kk flamenco so good?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271146


Y e s

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> dangit why is kk flamenco so good?


Idek but I agree


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> dangit why is kk flamenco so good?


because you can clap to it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

we should all write the lyrics to kk songs
no not like in english
like
bo de pop de bop

why idk im bored help


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> because you can clap to it


I'm serious, do the clapping reaction with the song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm serious, do the clapping reaction with the song


oh that's what you meant

i've done it before actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm gonna try that


----------



## Milkiaaa (Jun 7, 2020)

Wins what tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

lol here's kk cruisin

now me oh… me now…
que que me na oh…
me oh me oh me oh me oh
now me oh… me now…
me na me me oh…

now me oh… me now…
que que me na oh…
me oh me oh me oh me oh
now me oh… me now…
me na me me oh…

oh que oh
que me-me, que me-me, que me-me, que me-me,
que me-me, que me-me,
me oh me oh me oh na-oh
que me-me, que me-me, que me-me, now que me-me,
que me-me, que me-me,

oh que oh
que me-me, que me-me, que me-me, que me-me,
que me-me, que me-me,
me oh me oh me oh na-oh
que me-me, que me-me, que me-me, now que me-me,
que me-me, que me-me,
oh , me-na me-na me-na
que me-me, que me-me, que me-me, que me-me,
que me-me, que me-me,
me oh me oh me oh na-oh
que me-me, que me-me, que me-me, now que me-me,
que me-me, que me-me

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020





__





						K.K. Slider - K.K. Cruisin’ Lyrics | Lyrics.com
					

K.K. Cruisin’ Lyrics: … now me oh… me now… que que me na oh… me oh me oh me oh me oh now me oh… me now… me na me me oh… … now me oh… m…




					www.lyrics.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/5bpce6b

Got my first gold roses guys!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> https://imgur.com/a/5bpce6b
> 
> Got my first gold roses guys!!


yay congrats!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

im just gonna draw my villagers im so bored


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

I think I'm close to four stars...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yay congrats!


Ty!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

so uhhh I'm bored too


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 7, 2020)

Ahh, same I'm bored ... bored


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

im sooo borreddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

I could buy raymond with real life money but i choose not to
(or do i)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could buy raymond with real life money but i choose not to
> (or do i)


do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could buy raymond with real life money but i choose not to
> (or do i)


how bout you camp method instead >:/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> do it


*n o*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

before I had him I wanted him so bad I was going to lay like 40 bucks. I ended up buying 900 nmt for 5, and then used those to trade for him on here. So, buy nmt instead and buy him, it's cheaper.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> before I had him I wanted him so bad I was going to lay like 40 bucks. I ended up buying 900 nmt for 5, and then used those to trade for him on here. So, buy nmt instead and buy him, it's cheaper.


or camp method


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> or camp method


That's probably better


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> no


bruh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> bruh


All I'm saying is that if kurb wants to buy Raymond, I recommend that instead. Nmt and trading is cheaper than actually buying him. I do agree with the campsite method too, it's good, so I don't disagree with you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

:/


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Campsite is good too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Campsite is good too





Rosie977 said:


> Campsite is good too


why the nvm?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry, that sounded bad. Basically, both ways are good, mine worked fine for me, but campsite is better. I agree with you.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

￼


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ￼


?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

copy and paste it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ￼


I think it's broken

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

￼

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

it didn't do anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

￼


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

￼

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

 ￼?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

so what do i get with my ten bucks


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so what do i get with my ten bucks






For only $9.99 you can get this!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020




Or this


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Colours weave into a spire of flame...

Oh wait.  We’re not singing that are we?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

What is that omg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> What is that omg


SSBU annoying opening song

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Colours weave into a spire of flame...
> 
> Oh wait.  We’re not singing that are we?


*distant sparks call to a past, still unmade

(something like that)*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

They might have been referring to the pictures, lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

I was talking abt the ET thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

These are all things I'm trying to get kurb to buy


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

W-what


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

There is context on the page back


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Hmm

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Ah finally some context


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> What is that omg


oh sorry


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

actually 2 pages back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

JIRACHI PLEASE LMAO


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Dang jirachi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow and the context is actually many pages back, but it's worth finding


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Im debating whether to find it bc im lazy but also extremely curious


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Im debating whether to find it bc im lazy but also extremely curious


it's worth it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, you guys posted a lot while I was gone, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

All secretly vying for that win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm telling everyone to read what happened since they were gone. There were many good (and weird) conversations.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I read everything. Why do you think Sugaryy got notifications?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Ive been gone for a week im scared of all the pages


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Ive been gone for a week im scared of all the pages


R e a d         I t t t


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

But thats like 100 pages


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> But thats like 100 pages


Oh nevermind wow we definitely need to stop lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeahhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah, okay. 100 pages is too much. A lot was posted when I was only gone for a few hours.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah every time i reload the page i have 5 notifications at least right now and now that ive been gone for a week im scared


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

here’s a catch up: i have ten bucks and what do i spend it on that is animal crossing related


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

um well basically we talked about:
pocket camp
Tom
Cute screenshots
What to buy with kurbs money
That's all I can think of but it was really funny, so if you ever get the time, read it


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Alrighty sounds interesting


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

it's like a long book, but more fun


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

A verrrryyy long book that is also fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> um well basically we talked about:
> pocket camp
> Tom
> Cute screenshots
> ...


Also meme shirt and art thief


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I think it's time for more gifs.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Also meme shirt and art thief


Also those...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

And bunny day wedding


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Well i think its time for random memes on here even tho I made a whole meme thread for them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

This was the bunny day wedding from before


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 271204


Oh no that's so good


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

guys what do i spend my ten bucks on that is ac related go


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

QUOTE="Kurb, post: 9173226, member: 129689"]
guys what do i spend my ten bucks on that is ac related go
[/QUOTE]
we already told you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Buy this
I actually really want one!!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Same now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271211
> Buy this
> I actually really want one!!


I WANT ONE SO BAD MY HEART JUST MELTED ;^;❤❤❤


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

this gives me so much anxiety


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

oh no I hate that


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

whelp let me just search animal crossing on eBay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


Rhythm heaven but Kirby?

_*I freaking love rhythm heaven*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whelp let me just search animal crossing on eBay


I actually think you should get amiibo cards
I bought a Tom one off ebay and it was really good!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no I hate that


Same i was literally screaming during the movie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Rhythm heaven but Kirby?
> 
> _*I freaking love rhythm heaven*_


Well, you're in luck. I know where the gif came from.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I changed my username, ty @animeshadowpanda and @Unhappyhome !!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I changed my username, ty @animeshadowpanda and @Unhappyhome !!


Aaaaa congrats!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I changed my username, ty @animeshadowpanda and @Unhappyhome !!


Congrats! Yay!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Let's be honest, O'hareyy would have been good too.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

This needs to be my gif for celebrating things lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow so many people have gotten a name change recently. That's really cool!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I'll get one too, but I don't have the bells yet.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This needs to be my gif for celebrating things lol


Yayyy Luigi dance


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'll get one too, but I don't have the bells yet.


Me too, but I don't have enough either...
I also wouldn't know what to change it too


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 7, 2020)

who likes limberg??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> who likes limberg??


Not me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> who likes limberg??


Nope sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

The fun part is nobody will guess my new name before I change it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

I just found out it's Timmy and Tommy's birthday!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> who likes limberg??


Hes stuck in my town


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hes stuck in my town


he is baby!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Limberg is clearly an adult. Why are you calling him baby?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

arggg idk how to catalong or what it is and I’m too scared that I’ll post it in the wrong place and look like the biggest dumb idiot on the entire forum


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> arggg idk how to catalong or what it is and I’m too scared that I’ll post it in the wrong place and look like the biggest dumb idiot on the entire forum


If you pick up something and drop it, it's registered In your nook shopping and you can order it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Alright, on Google I found fanart of Limberg and also a handmade plush. Does that answer the question? There are people who like Limberg.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> If you pick up something and drop it, it's registered In your nook shopping and you can order it.



thabnks


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Uh Tom? I can't, youre in both seats


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: This is still a Kirby gif, but... Yeah... oops.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Alright, on Google I found fanart of Limberg and also a handmade plush. Does that answer the question? There are people who like Limberg.


I had a friend who liked limberg and he was so upset when limberg moved away i was like i wish mine would leave


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I just saw another Inkling in the "Throw Something at the Next Poster" thread aaaaaaaaaaaa
I thought I was the only one in the basement.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just saw another Inkling in the "Throw Something at the Next Poster" thread aaaaaaaaaaaa
> I thought I was the only one in the basement.


Wow I just looked and you're right there is


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I actually saw them before but then forgot and was not expecting them to show up now, lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I changed my username, ty @animeshadowpanda and @Unhappyhome !!


Congrats! I like this one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

<— poor abigails necc can’t support her body


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

You know what? I'm going to sleep. I don't think I can stay awake.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You know what? I'm going to sleep. I don't think I can stay awake.


Goodnight!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You know what? I'm going to sleep. I don't think I can stay awake.


Good night!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

night


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't think I'll recover after seeing this. I'll put it in a spoiler to spare your eyes...


Spoiler





 I'm not sure if I'll look at Diva the same way ever again.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> You know what? I'm going to sleep. I don't think I can stay awake.


Sleep well!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I don't think I'll recover after seeing this. I'll put it in a spoiler to spare your eyes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Delete this


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Delete this


Blame reddit, not me.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Blame reddit, not me.


_*delete reddit*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I don't think I'll recover after seeing this. I'll put it in a spoiler to spare your eyes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why did I even open it reddit at it again...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I don't think I'll recover after seeing this. I'll put it in a spoiler to spare your eyes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


PLEASE NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

good lord shell *WHY*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> good lord shell *WHY*


That's why we need to *delete reddit!*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> That's why we need to *delete reddit!*


not just from phone, but from exist


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> not just from phone, but from exist


definitely from exist


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

like this @Shellzilla @Rosie977


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

i think i’m being gaslit about the whole no no thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think i’m being gaslit about the whole no no thing


To be honest, I like reddit a lot, when it isn't really creepy


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> To be honest, I like reddit a lot, when it isn't really creepy


what?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

wait gaslighting isnt the right word here


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

uh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why did I even open it reddit at it again...





Enxssi said:


> not just from phone, but from exist





ohare01 said:


> PLEASE NO


You know what? Luckily, I have a couple of wholesome photos here, especially during these times.


Spoiler








Just think of Diva being someone who looks out for you.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ok now I'm confused


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You know what? Luckily, I have a couple of wholesome photos here, especially during these times.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


: )


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

Guys should i buy a pokemon bootleg


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You know what? Luckily, I have a couple of wholesome photos here, especially during these times.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's better, still confused though


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I kinda like her now

I used to, then started hating her but kinda like her again now ??


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That's better, still confused though


I don't blame you. Reddit should be Thanos'd to be honest.


ohare01 said:


> I kinda like her now
> 
> I used to, then started hating her but kinda like her again now ??


Is it because of her makeup?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Guys should i buy a pokemon bootleg


I want to know more


ohare01 said:


> I kinda like her now
> 
> I used to, then started hating her but kinda like her again now ??


Who?
edit: oh diva.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

arghh I need a plain wooden shop sign diy so bad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I don't blame you. Reddit should be Thanos'd to be honest.
> 
> Is it because of her makeup?


I guess cause I saw everyone else hating on her it made me feel weird for liking her idk,,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> arghh I need a plain wooden shop sign diy so bad


I think I have an extra


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

But I had her in nl and she was really nice and she is the reason I started liking K.K. Bazaar a ton


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

oh, let me know if you do 


Rosie977 said:


> I think I have an extra


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I guess cause I saw everyone else hating on her it made me feel weird for liking her idk,,


If you really like her as a villager, don't be afraid to stand up for her! You shouldn't form your opinions based on a popular one, at least that's what I think.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I want to know more
> 
> Who?
> edit: oh diva.


So it’s called Pokemon Quartz Version. I have no idea what i’m getting into, so...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

kk milonga


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh, let me know if you do


Yeah, i do, you can have it!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah, i do, you can have it!


Thanks so much! I sent a msg to you


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You know what? Luckily, I have a couple of wholesome photos here, especially during these times.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


She’s not creepy for me, although that was the beginning as a starter, it took me a while to get used to her in NH and she was the first to give me her picture as well.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Totally off topic but I found something Kurb can buy thats ac related 
Its more than $10 but that’s irrelevant 


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

must...not...give...in...to... terraforming!!
must...keep...island...*nATURAL!!*


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

During the day (Story chain)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

the girl had


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

a pet dog


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

it’s name was


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheldon, and it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

was a very


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

good dog. But


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

except for when


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

It was night


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

So i took out the Violet City Gym first try in Pokemon Crystal


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

One night, the


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So i took out the Violet City Gym first try in Pokemon Crystal


o k a y


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Dog escaped and


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

void this))


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

the dog became


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

a human, and


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

the human killed


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

packs of wolves


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

but one wolf,


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Survived and


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

was very strong
(oop, a ninja but it still makes sense,)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

,it was a ninja


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

and killed the


----------



## Kurb (Jun 7, 2020)

did i miss something 
(dog with the)


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Legendary bone and


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

The girl cried.
the end


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

(New story)

One day in


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

London, a girl


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

went to the


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Tfw you get your commission finished right after you change your user name

(mall, and she)


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Bought a pair of shoes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

nevermind

that she didn't


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

own and realized she forget her wallet after paying and


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

was thrown out


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nevermind
> 
> that she didn't


What did you say at first?

(And she freaked out because)


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

she wanted the pair of shoes so bad that


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

she went back


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

and stole it carefully


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

but then she realized she had her wallet all along


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

So she gave the money to the police and apologized to the business owner and they forgive her


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

But they didn't


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Notice that she


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

stole the other

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

oh no I hit 1000 posts


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Pair of designer boots


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

but then she


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Got caught by the police and


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2020)

Got arrested and sent to jail then


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

got ninjad


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

and then died.
the end


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

In the diner,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

they waited for


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

a giant waffle,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

but the waffle


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Was actually alive


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

and ate them


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

and then died.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

The end


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Can we be done now


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

k


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

I want to post random stuff

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Yey

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Well, I drew Hopkins for my friend


Spoiler: Hopkins









_I just realized how small the arms are but oh welll_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)

love it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank youuu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

Amazing, I wish I was that good...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Amazing, I wish I was that good...


Aww, well it just takes practice

Have you seen my first digital art work? It was terrible. But I practiced a bunch and that's how I got to where I am now!

(I can send the first piece if you want)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww, well it just takes practice
> 
> Have you seen my first digital art work? It was terrible. But I practiced a bunch and that's how I got to where I am now!
> 
> (I can send the first piece if you want)


I'd love to see them! I just started digital art, and it's not going so well...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'd love to see them! I just started digital art, and it's not going so well...


Ok, I'll go get my art thread so you can see them

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Here ya go!




__





						ohare01's art dump (previously Sugaryy)
					

So I just started digital art a few months ago, and while I'm not *amazing* at art I'd say I'm pretty good for just starting, plus I'm sure I'll get better at it ^^ Please let me know what you think of my art! (These aren't all of them, there's more recent ones in recent posts)



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ok, I'll go get my art thread so you can see them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I'll take a look now!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Ok, I'll go get my art thread so you can see them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


They're really great! Thank you, they definitely gave me some inspiration! I think I might try marshal next.


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to post random stuff
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Looks nice so far! Do you use a stylus when drawing? I recommend using one if you don’t, it helps a lot, there’s some YouTube tutorials on making styluses when drawing.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thanks so much! I'll take a look now!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! And I'm so glad I could inspire you Can you show me it when you're done? ^^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Looks nice so far! Do you use a stylus when drawing? I recommend using one if you don’t, it helps a lot, there’s some YouTube tutorials on making styluses when drawing.


And no I don't actually, I use my phone and my finger ;P


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Thank you so much!! And I'm so glad I could inspire you Can you show me it when you're done? ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Of course! I'm working on it on my phone too, I might change to my laptop later.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

looks like I win again


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Nah


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

ha


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Yoink


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

Josuke my boy where's Jolyne-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

@Jirachi100 






	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

This is the vid I was talking about


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

so anyways with my ten bucks i could get ripoff pokemon, Pokemon Ruby, Animal Crossing bells, or more important, THE MAN BEHIND THE SLAUGHTER. any other ideas?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

How about a bag of sour gummy worms


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

cant buy food on ebay bro


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cant buy food on ebay bro


_they have everything on eBay, *bro*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cant buy food on ebay bro


No food but I can get that mry j? suspicious


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

W


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Send help i can’t draw, that DnD thread came true


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Send help i can’t draw, that DnD thread came true


_oh crap what have I done_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh crap what have I done_


*You did this to me*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

they have uncooked meat on ebay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *You did this to me*


_*nooooo I'm sorry*_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 8, 2020)

I get my braces off in 9 hours


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

I have braces,, had em for 2 years now,, i'mma get mine off soon but my boyfriend says my braces give me an extra amount of cuteness and now I fear I'll be less cute to him..


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

i guess i was blessed to have my father's teeth, and not my mom's (sorry mom).


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> i guess i was blessed to have my father's teeth, and not my mom's (sorry mom).


I have my dad's and it's just.. _not good

I need braces_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

Everyone in my family has amazing teeth I f up my own teeth whoops-


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

It's time for... _weird gifs.

















_


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 8, 2020)

I feel like the best horror comes from gifs.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Should I attempt to get back into art? I literally have never drawn a squid before but maybe I should start there.
Wait, I take that back... I drew a squid once... but it was based on a Click Critters adoptable and it was for a contest.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to post random stuff
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but I really like the ears for some reason.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

_Time for more weird Neopets gifs oh boy.


























_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

_Where are these weird gifs coming from?






















_


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Where are these weird gifs coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it Neopets?
I miss playing Neopets, I hope I still remember my login info.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is it Neopets?
> I miss playing Neopets, I hope I still remember my login info.


Yeah, I was bored and went to a fan database of Neopets images, lol. I'm trying to pick the most random ones.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

@ohare01 Here's my newest piece, thanks for all the help! I didn't exactly start from scratch like you do, I traced over a pic of marshal, but I think it looks good!


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @ohare01 Here's my newest piece, thanks for all the help! I didn't exactly start from scratch like you do, I traced over a pic of marshal, but I think it looks good!
> View attachment 271563


Looks good so far! What did you use?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I didn't know Neopets had any squid gifs oops.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks good so far! What did you use?


Thanks! I used adobe sketch, but I'm planning on using paint 3d in the future.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @ohare01 Here's my newest piece, thanks for all the help! I didn't exactly start from scratch like you do, I traced over a pic of marshal, but I think it looks good!
> View attachment 271563


Awwww it's pretty cute! You did a good job ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Awwww it's pretty cute! You did a good job ^^


Thanks so much!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I only know what Neopets is from TheOddOnesOut lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I got into Neopets back in 2004.





















Okay, I'm done. What do I post gifs from next?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

anything not from splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Pretends there isn't Splatoon music playing.





Okay, here's another game I'm obsessed with... or used to be, anyway.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

What is it?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

It's Pokemon Mystery Dungeon! *sad squid noises* 

Hmm, during the short time I went in my kitchen, I kinda lost my mind and want to talk about a boss from Kirby's Epic Yarn now LOL.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I didn't know cause I don't play Pokemon rip

And go ahead lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, It's called Capamari. Back when I first played the game, I didn't think much of it, but now...

_


Spoiler: I'm pretty sure this is an octopus pretending to be a squid HELP








At first, it looks like this. ^

But after you pull off the hat... It looks like this. v






_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well, It's called Capamari. Back when I first played the game, I didn't think much of it, but now...
> 
> _
> 
> ...


O_O _is this a sploon reference_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O_O _is this a sploon reference_


Nope. Splatoon _did not exist._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Nope. Splatoon _did not exist._


I knew that I was joking but maybe sploon referenced this *^*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

i just walked a mile from a car place to my house and i feel like i’m melting
but i do have beef jerky


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just walked a mile from a car place to my house and i feel like i’m melting
> but i do have beef jerky


The walk was worth it if you got beef jerky


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Aaaaaaa my playlist brought up New Horizons music and now I want the game more.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

iits teriyaki


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I desperately need the rest of my 3DS screenshots.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I found my O'Hare amiibo card so I put it up on my bookshelf as a decoration ^^


https://imgur.com/a/NYCVs96


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh, nice! All of my cards were from random luck, hahaha... I wish I had more cards.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh, nice! All of my cards were from random luck, hahaha... I wish I had more cards.


I bought mine on ebay cause I needed him reaaaally bad lol

I bought him before the prices went up like insane, and I have Lolly's too behind him _but he deserves the spotlight_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

What's crackin jimbo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I bet all the villagers I want would be expensive, lol. _Except maybe Pate? Is she underrated enough?_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

I tried looking for Amiibos I had no luck..do I have to buy them individually now?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I tried looking for Amiibos I had no luck..do I have to buy them individually now?


I guess so

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I bet all the villagers I want would be expensive, lol. _Except maybe Pate? Is she underrated enough?_


And yea Pate would probably be cheap


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I haven't been out shopping in months, so I have no idea what the state of Amiibos is now.

I got Callie and Marie from Gamestop several years ago.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I haven't been out shopping in months, so I have no idea what the state of Amiibos is now.
> 
> I got Callie and Marie from Gamestop several years ago.


I'm gonna look up Pate for you hol up

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I haven't been out shopping in months, so I have no idea what the state of Amiibos is now.
> 
> I got Callie and Marie from Gamestop several years ago.


She's around 4 dollars, not too bad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

Hhh I have a strong feeling that Diana and Ruby will be hecka expensive but maybe not Oliva or Kid cat..oooh but I need Bob! qwq


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

I got a Tom amiibo really cheap on eBay...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I did get lucky with some of my random cards (Kiki, Bob, Julian, Cherry, Peanut, etc.) but I still wish I had more.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

I just dislike having to buy individuals but once I replace my mom's 200 dollar table I broke I'mma consider buyin some for my aesthetic and cute collection! (I love cute things no judge,,)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I just want more O'Hare things to put on my shelf aughhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Who would be judging you for loving cute stuff on an Animal Crossing forum? I'm sure most of us love cute stuff.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I did get lucky with some of my random cards (Kiki, Bob, Julian, Cherry, Peanut, etc.) but I still wish I had more.


Wow, that's really lucky!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I wish I actually had a shelf to display things on lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I wish I actually had a shelf to display things on lol.


I just have a book shelf, which is really ugly itself but it looks a bit better when you display things on it, and I have so many books I can't count them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 8, 2020)

I have this weird obession with cute aesthetic stuff from Asian countries or even here in America..I spent countless dollars on cute pens pencils stickers posters clothes cat ears anime figures you name it I probably have it. It's so bad I changed my entire image to be cute (Though my friends say nothin has changed and i've always been cute..blind weirdos!)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just have a book shelf, which is really ugly itself but it looks a bit better when you display things on it, and I have so many books I can't count them


*stares at my old book shelf I can't even reach* Hehehe.... I have a problem.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

one time ants came out of my bath


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *stares at my old book shelf I can't even reach* Hehehe.... I have a problem.


_I've actually read most of the books on my bookshelf,, I used to be obsessed with reading I guess lmao_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> one time ants came out of my bath


There was one crawling on my laptop earlier! By the way, I have myrmecophobia.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

yes, ants came out of my b a t h.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> There was one crawling on my laptop earlier! By the way, I have myrmecophobia.


There were an entire army of them. Not one or two, like one hundred


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes, ants came out of my b a t h.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> ...


*wait what*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes, ants came out of my b a t h.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> ...


*Oh gosh, that's the sort of thing that really triggers my ant fear aaaaaaaaa*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Just what he deserves


https://imgur.com/a/GRT9paN


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I just need a crown for him now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes, ants came out of my b a t h.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Extra protein, just gotta catch it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


Did someone say grass pants?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

i bought pokemon emerald


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i bought pokemon emerald


Nice! Have fun with the cloning glitch, lol.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

the W H A T?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

It has a really easy glitch to clone Pokemon, lol.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

yeah i think i saw PokeTips do it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Speaking of Pokemon i remember a story lmao


Spoiler



I remember being on Discord playing on the Pokecord bot in some server and there was this dude with a Rayquaza that he named Envious and my mans said it was cause “People who see other people with a Rayquaza are often envious of them” Like bruh it’s not that deep my guy, we’re playing bootleg Discord bot Pokemon cause we can’t afford any actual Pokemon game. Just get over yourself


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I abandoned a Pokemon forum for this Animal Crossing one. _I don't like Sword/Shield, okay?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I abandoned a Pokemon forum for this Animal Crossing one. _I don't like Sword/Shield, okay?_


_Understandable have a great day _


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I abandoned a Pokemon forum for this Animal Crossing one. _I don't like Sword/Shield, okay?_


You what?
also there’s a berry glitch as well i might try


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Ahaha, okay I might go back there some day. Just not right now. I don't want to find out how the community reacted to Sword/Shield there.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2020)

Greetings


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

tangy had to leave for a bit, she'll be back tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2020)

That button is so sad though : ‘ (


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

my sinuses ow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Me, winning








It's a joke, obviously.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Ooga booga me winner


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Well yes but actually no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Outstanding move


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

He really do be grooving tho


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

I wanna put him in my pocket and take him home


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I used to be sooo obsessed with Spiky Ear Pichu and Ukulele Pichu lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

I mean, can i blame you?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

No you physically can’t it’s impossible


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I used to be sooo obsessed with Spiky Ear Pichu and Ukulele Pichu lol


wow now I am


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate has Spiky Ear Pichu aaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Super Smash Bros. Ultimate has Spiky Ear Pichu aaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I couldn't really find a good picture of it... I guess not enough people care...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I CARE
I CARE IMMENSELY


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

I never knew I needed Pichu...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

sometimes i look back on things i did and be embarrased
like i was really dumb


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sometimes i look back on things i did and be embarrased
> like i was really dumb


me when i look at my 2017 tbt posts


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I went swimming but I'm back to steal the win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

nice new ohare pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Guys, I'm scared. Some nearby places to me are under tornado warnings.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh no, stay safe...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah, I'm going to pack up my laptop and things just in case I have to go in my basement. So uh, bye!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

bye, hope you don't get one!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

stay safe squid man


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Don’t die squid kid


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Aw stay safe Jirachi!

And ty @Rosie977


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 8, 2020)

I love how this thread is still active to this day.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Kirbyz said:


> I love how this thread is still active to this day.


Same it's one of my fav threads


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 8, 2020)

@ohare01

i see what's going on..

you're trying to post last!

nuh-uh, im last now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Kirbyz said:


> @ohare01
> 
> i see what's going on..
> 
> ...


M a y b e

Im last now hAh


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 8, 2020)

no me


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

No me


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 8, 2020)

no u


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 8, 2020)

wait


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Bazinga


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

I got bored during quarantine so you know what time it is


Spoiler: what time it is



visual novel time


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

very long arm time


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271776
> I got bored during quarantine so you know what time it is


Nice! Those look really good ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

your making a vn time??


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> your making a vn time??


lol yeah


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

You better put a link here when it’s done


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You better put a link here when it’s done


this will be one of the first places im putting em in, trust me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes i will play it huhuhu


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

i will play it and make all the wrong choices just like the KFC one


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i will play it and make all the wrong choices just like the KFC one


LOL


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I couldn’t sit through the KFC one it was just too much for my brain to handle all at once lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i will play it and make all the wrong choices just like the KFC one


yeehaw


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

the kfc one is like the only visual novel i liked (because i can't deny myself anything featuring juicy kentucky fried chicken)
ace attourney was fun until i stopped playing it, they're kinda boring to me tbh, you can finish the kfc one in like 2 hours tho


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

What are the chances that I will win today?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

ackk i gotta make sprites for another character but my mom told me I gotta stay off the computer ;/


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ackk i gotta make sprites for another character but my mom told me I gotta stay off the computer ;/


Ouch


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

theoharestan said:


> Ouch


yeah, but once I get the sprites ready it should be fairly easy to make


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Is it for a game?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Visual novel


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

it’s v i s u a l n o v e l t I m e,  b a b y


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

That seems cool.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m not like other teens, i’m *30*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m not like other teens, i’m *30*


How *quirky*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m not like other teens, i’m *30*


30 year olds voice acting kids be like


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

My Hero Acadamia isn’t like other anime, it’s pretty _q u i r k y_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

"im not like the other girls! honest!"


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

GUYS 


LETS GO


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

honestly never liked julian


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

Woohoo for the magic horse


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Guys, I did a thing that took me 10 minutes. I don't know where to post this but be warned that it's poorly done though.








The joke: There F1 drivers shown here are named *Antonio *Giovinazzi and *Kevin* Magnussen. Since they have the same names as the two villagers in Animal Crossing, I thought I'd make this! I can't believe no one has done this yet. I'm not proud of this lol.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

but I’m not a 90s kid

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Guys, I did a thing that took me 10 minutes. I don't know where to post this but be warned that it's poorly done though.
> 
> View attachment 271795
> View attachment 271796
> ...


thank you shell


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ahhh tumblr is an interesting place

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

My family and cousins saw a brown bunny outside while on the way home and I was home alone and I'm SO jealous ahhhhh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

“just drink the milk the dairy people only predict the date it expires”


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My family and cousins saw a brown bunny outside while on the way home and I was home alone and I'm SO jealous ahhhhh


That must be O'Hare. Too bad your family didn't take him home...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

They’ve struck again.


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 271808


Wait, are you saying this wasn't sold nearly 500 years ago?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> That must be O'Hare. Too bad your family didn't take him home...


;w; NOW I'M EVEN MORE SAD I DIDNT SEE IT AHHHHH


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheldon said:


> Wait, are you saying this wasn't sold nearly 500 years ago?


Yeah, but I’m sure it’s still good.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

I repeat, PETA struck again


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

peta not againnnnn


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Dum dum peta


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I repeat, PETA struck again


I question the actions of PETA. Such hypocrites.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 271810


Thank you I need that


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Peta is bad


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

So they made designs, and i’m going to put blood on them


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

I‘m going to bomb Veganville


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

im just gonna keep posting memes okay bye


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

this too...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

its too bad i can't post mp4s here, everyones missing out


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

here's one more!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m going to bomb S Junipero


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

oh yeah and they compared racism to people eating animals


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 271816
> oh yeah and they compared racism to people eating animals


_I’m going to bomb Peta_


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Peta


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Peta


my favorite flavor of clam


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Peta is so idotically stupid I hate them and their stupid selves


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

you all thought i was kidding


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

We need to fight back s9mehow


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271819
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm not sure whether to be blown away by that fact or be disappointed by it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271824


LOL NO


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 271826


My favorite flavor


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 271826


I was going to post that


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 271826


Mmm! My favourite cereal of all time!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m gonna do them like I did to bubbles, I just need a plan


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

bubbles is disgusting, cursed demon


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> bubbles is disgusting, cursed demon


i only killed her cause she changed her clothing from meme shirt to something else, I had to do it


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Encounted her on tarantula island and she creeped me out.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

meme shirt is disgusting too, its 10 years too late


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> meme shirt is disgusting too, its 10 years too late


_I will bomb you like I’m doing to peta, how dare you say that_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

My cousin made a hat that said “simp” and forced all his villagers to wear it

I don’t know if I should be condoning that given he’s like 8


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> My cousin made a hat that said “simp” and forced all his villagers to wear it


Madlad


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

tbh im probably the only one in this thread who remembers when cat memes were the **** lol, should've thought about that first lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

It has come to my attention that he is in fact 15, not 8. I have truly lost it.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It has come to my attention that he is in fact 15, not 8. I have truly lost it.


 bruh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Concept of time really went Aight imma head out


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

good times before corona


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

I miss 2019 that was the best year I ever had

2020 was bad from day one..


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

wtf I wasnt even born In 2005 what am I saying


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

i've been enjoying 2020, personally its been better for me than the last few years


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

-deleted-


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wtf I wasnt even born In 2005 what am I saying


this confirms my fear of really being the basement babysitter


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

at least the environment’s getting better, right?
but tbh if it were any normal year I wouldn’t be doing half the stuff I am now, so that’s cool I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Last night I was just vibing listening to K.K. sing his random songs and he sang K.K. Dirge twice.. K.K. what are you saying..?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My Hero Acadamia isn’t like other anime, it’s pretty _q u i r k y_



*dies from this terrible pun*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m make island tour




This is the water fountain
and that’s the end of the tour!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m make island tour
> View attachment 271846
> This is the water fountain
> and that’s the end of the tour!


Amazing 10/10


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m make island tour
> View attachment 271846
> This is the water fountain
> and that’s the end of the tour!


Brilliant


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

dang but really, I kinda want to make an island journal. The only thing holding me back is that i Can’t upload my pictures to twitter because I don’t have an account and I don’t want to give out my phone number, and I don’t just wanna take pictures of my switch the whole time ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

didnt know you needed a phone number to use twitter, can't u verify by email?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m make island tour
> View attachment 271846
> This is the water fountain
> and that’s the end of the tour!


I'll recommend this to a friend. I'm sure your island will blow up in popularity in no time!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I just got an email from a teacher saying I never turned in any work and he was going to have to give me and F and I was like “:0 oh no”
Until I realized
I’m not in school
I haven’t been for a while


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

BalloonSeller said:


> didnt know you needed a phone number to use twitter, can't u verify by email?


Tried doing it with a throwaway email, but it just told me to verify via phone. I can try again, but I don’t think it’ll work
im better off just buying an sd card and transferring The pics on that to my computer but I’m lazy


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

if anything they'll just send you a one time text, its not too bad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just saying' but I like how we're all just casually having a nice time when we're supposed to be fighting each other for the win to death.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Just saying' but I like how we're all just casually having a nice time when we're supposed to be fighting each other for the win to death.


This is the new "talk about random nonsense" thread basically since the other one died


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

technically i think they'd rather general convos be in the general thread, the last time i was in a very long thread (it was basically a group chat) it ended up getting locked eventually


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> technically i think they'd rather general convos be in the general thread, the last time i was in a very long thread (it was basically a group chat) it ended up getting locked eventually


_imagine if a mod posted last and locked it_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

aaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jun 8, 2020)

any of y’all have Bloons 6?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

i don't, anyone got discord? i need more servers to haunt


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

I- I did it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _imagine if a mod posted last and locked it_


Interesting tactics. Maybe I should become a moderator and do just that...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

gasp nooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Interesting tactics. Maybe I should become a moderator and do just that...


NOOOO DONT THIS THREAD IS MY SOURCE OF HAPPINESS


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

gasp yessssss


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

shell don’t you dare


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m make island tour
> View attachment 271846
> This is the water fountain
> and that’s the end of the tour!


10/10 5 star island tour


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Okay I won't. I'm gonna sign off for the evening before I get in trouble. Stay safe, folks!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> gasp yessssss


Id die

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Okay I won't. I'm gonna sign off for the evening before I get in trouble. Stay safe, folks!


Yey and cya later!


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dang but really, I kinda want to make an island journal. The only thing holding me back is that i Can’t upload my pictures to twitter because I don’t have an account and I don’t want to give out my phone number, and I don’t just wanna take pictures of my switch the whole time ;-;


You can use imgur to upload images to here.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NOOOO DONT THIS THREAD IS MY SOURCE OF HAPPINESS


Tbh mine too


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Bruh I just noticed there’s a golden rose bud in front of my house I have a three star island HOW-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

This redesign is sooo cute wth ;w;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This redesign is sooo cute wth ;w;
> 
> View attachment 271879


Wow, way better!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow, way better!


Ikr?? I want the redesign on my island-


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This redesign is sooo cute wth ;w;
> 
> View attachment 271879


i wouldn't say i want him but it def is a huge improvement


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This redesign is sooo cute wth ;w;
> 
> View attachment 271879


Looks more friendlier


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This redesign is sooo cute wth ;w;
> 
> View attachment 271879


I'd like to see him without the beard too


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'd like to see him without the beard too


_I could go attempt to remove the beard on ibis paint X_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

here’s a thing
my birthday is the name of a movie about aliens
go crazy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I could go attempt to remove the beard on ibis paint X_


I'd love to see you do it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'd love to see you do it!


Done




He's so derpy I love it ahhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Done
> View attachment 271890
> He's so derpy I love it ahhh


Ahhh I love it! I wish that was real, thanks so much!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i need attention shsbshss
also this 





Kurb said:


> here’s a thing
> my birthday is the name of a movie about aliens
> go crazy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ahhh I love it! I wish that was real, thanks so much!


No problem! ^^


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Done
> View attachment 271890
> He's so derpy I love it ahhh


Looks even better!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Maybe I should try to replicate this on blender, if I can manage.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Done
> View attachment 271890
> He's so derpy I love it ahhh


SMOOTH SMOOTH SMOOTH


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> SMOOTH SMOOTH SMOOTH


_yes yes yes_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Helloooo!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Helloooo!


Hey Jirachi!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

OMG I NEED ONE!!!! <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271891
> OMG I NEED ONE!!!! <3


ITS TOO CUTE!!! PUNCHY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Well... This is something.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well... This is something.


“Back off *THOT”*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: What is this? HELP


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: What is this? HELP


The Kirbo spectrum duh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: What is this? HELP


Oh pUh-leaSe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271894


_That's cursed._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

STOOOOOOOOP ROSIE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

hehehe don't worry I'm done now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (Jun 9, 2020)

i absolutely love seeing you guys here omfg


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Don't worry I'm done here's pikachu




	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

never forget how much pikachu loves ketchup


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

@Rosie977 you’re scaring me with these cursed images...


Spoiler: dumb mini rant that I don’t think should go in the what’s bothering you thread 



I hate the way I have To post pictures to this site. It’s so cumbersome, first I have to find it, then screenshot, then Itll be “too big” so then I have to shrink and screenshot, it’s just not very epic to me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Guess what time it is



Time for me to go to sleep. Good night.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Rosie977 you’re scaring me with these cursed images...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dumb mini rant that I don’t think should go in the what’s bothering you thread
> ...





Spoiler: My rant



for me if I want to share images I took on my camera I have to post them to imgur and link the imgur page to here and it sucks man


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

yeehaw I made island journal!! check the bramble part of my signature for the Link


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

hey wanna know a fun fact i have adhd and high functioning autism


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hey wanna know a fun fact i have adhd and high functioning autism


Huh, really? Dang, I couldn't even tell, same with Jirachi didn't she say she had autism too?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i dunno


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I think she did lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m alive again and I’m here to take the win.

...which will inevitably become a loss.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m alive again and I’m here to take the win.
> 
> ...which will inevitably become a loss.


You died, but you revived? I see


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

y’all ever just want an iphone for your birthday on july 4th 2020


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Iphones are overrated, no thank you.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all ever just want an iphone for your birthday on july 4th 2020


Your birthday is July 4th?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here’s a thing
> my birthday is the name of a movie about aliens
> go crazy


yep.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yep.


_how old are you turning, 61?_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i am in fact turning negative eight hundred seventy eight


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am in fact turning negative eight hundred seventy eight


_g a S p

I knew it all along_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

so y’all what phone do i get


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so y’all what phone do i get


I think you should get a Samsung, I think they make waterproof ones o_o


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

they do that with iphones too


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Wait really? I had no idea oof

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Well idk I just have a basic android lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

also fun fact the year is technically 2012 due to losing 8 years in the 1500s


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also fun fact the year is technically 2012 due to losing 8 years in the 1500s


Wait what I need to look this up

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

It says it's false


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

bruh
so anyways





Kurb said:


> so y’all what phone do i get


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bruh
> so anyways


Whatever the latest iphone is ig


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok


Yea and I'll just stay over here with my cheap android cause I'm b r o k e


----------



## Shawna (Jun 9, 2020)

this thread will close in...

3...
2...
1...

NOW!!!


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

NO


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

NOOO I'D LITERALLY DIE


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Well then, whats the next topic?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Well I drew this today



Spoiler: Beau










I think it's pretty good for my first drawing of a deer villager


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well I drew this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! You improved a bit


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks good! You improved a bit


Thank you! ^^ Walker is next, I'm just drawing all my friend's all time favorite villagers lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/EDIzMbl

I caught Raymond sleeping in his pajamas   I love dis boi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh, really? Dang, I couldn't even tell, same with Jirachi didn't she say she had autism too?


Yes...


Kurb said:


> y’all ever just want an iphone for your birthday on july 4th 2020


My brother's birthday is 10 days after that. Huh...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 9, 2020)

Heyo, you guys are all swell, have a good day/night.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I think I'm going to have an anxiety attack after what I just read my government is trying to do.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

fun fact: government govern means control and ment means mind therefore, means mind control ok bye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Look up the EARN IT act if you're curious what's going on.

But anyway...




I need some cuteness now to hide my anxiety.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i’ve memorized every lyric of Its Been so Long


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Okay, I memorized the lyrics to this theme song.



Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Look up the EARN IT act if you're curious what's going on.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> ...




cute frog to prevent anxiety attacc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

hazel is better than raymond, fight me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

good morning!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: OMG this cute villager artwork I found aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: OMG this cute villager artwork I found aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


omg I need them


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

y’all remember when twitter wasn’t hyping over animal crossing? and there were no fake animal crossing gamers? yeah me too


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, I do and

Isabelle NO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't even use Twitter, so nah, I remember nothing.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I had room on my island for O'Hare ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I didn't have to pick 10 villagers. That is _not_ enough for me.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Why can we only pick ten anyway THE ISLAND IS HUGE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

who would I get rid of? I don't want to but I might.

Why do you do this to me Ohare!? I had good villagers... (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the same problem in New Leaf... I came to the conclusion that Cece will be in one town and Viché will be in the other... This feels wrong, but I have too many villagers I refuse to let go of.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I have the same problem in New Leaf... I came to the conclusion that Cece will be in one town and Viché will be in the other... This feels wrong, but I have too many villagers I refuse to let go of.


Me too, they're my dreamies and I want to keep them, but I also want O'Hare. This is Ohare01's fault!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

They have inflicted a terrible curse upon us all
I had plans for my villagers
But now there’s O’hare
Although every time I see his name I think of that guy from the Lorax that sold air-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

We need like 15 villager plots,I can't let anyone go!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me too, they're my dreamies and I want to keep them, but I also want O'Hare. This is Ohare01's fault!


I'm sorryyyyyy he's just too cute

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: OMG this cute villager artwork I found aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ADORABLE LOOK AT THE O'HARE ONE AND THE TOM ONE AND THE SNAKE ONE AND-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm sorryyyyyy he's just too cute


THATS THE PROBLEM, HE IS TOO CUTE


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> They have inflicted a terrible curse upon us all
> I had plans for my villagers
> But now there’s O’hare
> Although every time I see his name I think of that guy from the Lorax that sold air-


I'm sOrRy and wow

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> THATS THE PROBLEM, HE IS TOO CUTE


ITS NOT MY FAULTTT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have to resist the cuteness, I can't let one of my villagers go! This is so sad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have to resist the cuteness, I can't let one of my villagers go! This is so sad


Well I mean you could always come visit him in my town if you want,,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ADORABLE LOOK AT THE O'HARE ONE AND THE TOM ONE AND THE SNAKE ONE AND-


This isn't helping

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Well I mean you could always come visit him in my town if you want,,


That will make me want him more


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This isn't helping
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


_I don't know what to say then ahhhh_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I've been cursed by the bunny! Noooooo my poor villagers!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I mean... I want Marina but I doubt that's happening since I don't have her card.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've been cursed by the bunny! Noooooo my poor villagers!


I'm so sorry man what have I done aaaaaaa


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

This is 100% your fault


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm so sorry man what have I done aaaaaaa


It's okay, it would have happened on its own...
Maybe Genji or Marshal? NO I CAN'T! ahhhhhhh help


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Cute bunny time.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

So its my fault for liking him so much ??? Oof


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

:'(


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Cute bunny time.


BROWN BUNNIES YESSSSS THEYRE SO CUTE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow, I forgot how much I loved Buneary back in 2007-2010 or so.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Maybe I should get him on pocket camp just to try him out first...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

*GET YOUR O’HARE ONLINE MEMBERSHIP WITH A 7 DAY POCKET CAMP FREE TRIAL*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *GET YOUR O’HARE ONLINE MEMBERSHIP WITH A 7 DAY POCKET CAMP FREE TRIAL*


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I need to play more Happy Home Designer so O'Hare will show up.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I need to play more Happy Home Designer so O'Hare will show up.


When I had that game I'm pretty sure I gave him the best house I possibly could lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> When I had that game I'm pretty sure I gave him the best house I possibly could lmao


I gave Jambette the worst house I possibly could but I was nice to everyone else so far.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I made a picture of O'hare slowly creeping into my life...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272020
> I made a picture of O'hare slowly creeping into my life...


He love u uwu


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

O’hare: “An indoor tropical paradise.”
Ohare01: “I have the entirety of Hawaii just for you ily”


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> O’hare: “An indoor tropical paradise.”
> Ohare01: “I have the entirety of Hawaii just for you ily”


This could be me soon.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh no
It has begun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> O’hare: “An indoor tropical paradise.”
> Ohare01: “I have the entirety of Hawaii just for you ily”


LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm not very good at designing villager's homes, but somehow I am proud of what I did for Lucy and Vesta, and I have never had them before.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Oh no
> It has begun


hahaha it's working


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Aaaaaaaah more Buneary


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

@Rosie977 
I actually know your struggle with not being able to bring in O'Hare, there's so many more villagers I want ahhh

There's Lopez, Wolfgang, Kabuki, Biskit, Bones, Lucky, Ankha, Kid Cat, Kiki, Ricky, Vladimir, Rod, Rudy, Del, Bob, Punchy, Merry, Doc, *and there's more help*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Just realized it's mostly boys lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Rosie977
> I actually know your struggle with not being able to bring in O'Hare, there's so many more villagers I want ahhh
> 
> There's Lopez, Wolfgang, Kabuki, Biskit, Bones, Lucky, Ankha, Kid Cat, Kiki, Ricky, Vladimir, Rod, Rudy, Del, Bob, Punchy, Merry, Doc, *and there's more help*


Wow, that's a lot! I think I might try to get him, and I have a few on your list, if they ever move out, I'll send them your way!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow, that's a lot! I think I might try to get him, and I have a few on your list, if they ever move out, I'll send them your way!


The problem is I love all my current villagers ;w;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The problem is I love all my current villagers ;w;


aha, same with me...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

I just found out I accidentally bought 30 cases of toothpaste instead of 3 I don’t know how I did that what do I do with all this toothpaste help


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> aha, same with me...


_what if you got a second island_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what if you got a second island_


no ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> no ;-;


Ouch


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

(╥﹏╥)(♡⌓♡)



Whyyyyy O'Hare!?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Tania (Jun 9, 2020)

good afternoon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Why are there no chinchilla villagers?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why are there no chinchilla villagers?


THAT IS A VALID CONCERN WE MUST TAKE IT UP WITH NINTENDO


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> (╥﹏╥)(♡⌓♡)
> View attachment 272033
> Whyyyyy O'Hare!?





Pinkshade said:


>


 ❤


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Possible pfp??


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272034Possible pfp??


That's my phone wallpaper actually ^^


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

imagine using a recurrent neural network 
this post made by machine learning gang


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Imagine not being a human. Just imagine.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

imagine using a different neural network that has built in storage


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Sounds like something a human would say


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

imagine not knowing what an RNN is


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Imagine imagining


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I have no idea what RNN means help


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

This seems fun xD


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

imagine machine learning

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I have no idea what RNN means help


that’s a recurrent neural network, which has a built in state which stores memory.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Imagine disliking O'Hare smh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I talked to an AI once. It wasn't as smart as it claimed to be.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

You just talked to a bad one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Then why was it so popular a few years ago LOL.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

al isn't that bad he was my first gorilla


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Then why was it so popular a few years ago LOL.


which AI if it was yours it might not be trained enough to speak with humans


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

It's called Cleverbot. It learns by having conversations with humans and I eventually figured out it is repeating things other humans said to it. It sounds cool, but it can go off topic and bring up nonsense pretty often.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> al isn't that bad he was my first gorilla


Al is horrible he's my least favorite villager


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Also... Imagine not wanting to be a human.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Rosie977 you’re scaring me with these cursed images...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dumb mini rant that I don’t think should go in the what’s bothering you thread
> ...





ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: My rant
> 
> 
> 
> for me if I want to share images I took on my camera I have to post them to imgur and link the imgur page to here and it sucks man


What i do is take a screenshot, go on Instagram, upload the image to my story as a draft and download it again from there. All i need to do from there is go to my photo app to crop the extra parts of the new photo i don’t need

_Life Hacks_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Ai not AL also i tried clever bot you’re right it does kinda suck needs more training


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What i do is take a screenshot, go on Instagram, upload the image to my story as a draft and download it again from there. All i need to do from there is go to my photo app to crop the extra parts of the new photo i don’t need
> 
> _Life Hacks_


_when you don't have Instagram_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

also i set my signature to be my home screen now i need a lock screen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _when you don't have Instagram_


I don't have it either


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _when you don't have Instagram_


I actually just take a picture on my phone from far away and crop it. It's actually amazing quality!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _when you don't have Instagram_


I tried man


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I tried man


*you tried, and you failed*

don't worry I'll just stick to imgur


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you tried, and you failed*
> 
> don't worry I'll just stick to imgur


k mate, i’m never giving you advice again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Why is there not an easy way to get the pictures off of my New 3DS XL?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> k mate, i’m never giving you advice again


w o w ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

the happy doesn't look very happy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> the happy doesn't look very happy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Drew this for my friend last night


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I keep telling myself go draw a squid but I never do it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm trying to do a Tom pfp for myself...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020




I'm not done yet but


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> the happy doesn't look very happy


*wHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *wHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN*


she's angy when she's supposed to be happy. You should switch the labels


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Is it weird that I sleep with a squid plushie?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i need a new lock screen


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is it weird that I sleep with a squid plushie?


I want to sleep with an O'Hare one ;-;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

what do you mean @Rosie977


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is it weird that I sleep with a squid plushie?


not really. I have one but don't sleep with it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272045
> what do you mean @Rosie977


Happy looks angy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish it was orange but _it's not._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to sleep with an O'Hare one ;-;


i tried to look for one to fulfill your dreams but-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

_*OH NO WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

O'HARE PUT SOME CLOTHES ON


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

guys give me something to make my lock screen


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I saw it before and said... _why_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

What if someone were to do something that gets this thread locked? Just a thought.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272048


I SAW THAT ONE THATS THE ONE I WANT YESSSS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> What if someone were to do something that gets this thread locked? Just a thought.


I would make another thread because it's my source of happiness


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I would make another thread because it's my source of happiness


Mine too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys give me something to make my lock screen


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


yessss I'm using that for mine


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i use an iPad


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ayyy page 1337


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272050


I WANT ONE HES SO PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I WANT ONE HES SO PRECIOUS!!!







__





						O'hare Animal Crossing Rabbit Stickers  サントス Santos - Etsy
					

Heres the cranky/smug rabbit OHare, amigo!  Sticker size is approximately 2x1 inches.  This sticker is printed on water-resistant glossy paper.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

looks like i win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ahaha no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

ahahaha yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

push the button of destiny


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I just remembered I take the Inkling thing so seriously that I tell people on Club Tortimer that I cannot swim.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just remembered I take the Inkling thing so seriously that I tell people on Club Tortimer that I cannot swim.


wow that is amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just remembered I take the Inkling thing so seriously that I tell people on Club Tortimer that I cannot swim.


where do i donate money to you #helpinklingsswim


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Victini, the victory Pokemon. Therefor, I win! I'm joking.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> where do i donate money to you #helpinklingsswim


what no, they would die
Also, I love victini


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what no, they would die


Yeah, I don't think Inklings can get any help with swimming, lol. They can't even _drink_ water.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Petition for inkling swimming lessons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what no, they would die


{i know that i played the game}
donate money to them for special squiddo armor 

for the record this post was made by a splatoon player who falls in water every single time on that one stage ( i forgot the name)


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

What I'm not an AI


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> What I'm not an AI


wat


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> What I'm not an AI


Nobody accused you but now it’s suspicious


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm a functioning human being


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Nobody accused you but now it’s suspicious


dun dun dun


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> I'm a functioning human being


Sure you are buddy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> I'm a functioning human being


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

I will make conversations. Hello fellow people.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> I will make conversations. Hello fellow people.


hello AI


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I would say I'm an Inkling, but clearly I'm not since I am holding a water bottle right now LOL.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 272054






i rushed so fast to make this


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

Ok FIRST of all, I'm not a bot. Proof: I can list my villagers if y'all want


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I would say I'm an Inkling, but clearly I'm not since I am holding a water bottle right now LOL.


they can hold waterbottles but they can't drink them


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272055
> I just made this


Brilliant

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> Ok FIRST of all, I'm not a bot. Proof: I can list my villagers if y'all want


Do it robot friend


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> they can hold waterbottles but they can't drink them


I'm drinking it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> Ok FIRST of all, I'm not a bot. Proof: I can list my villagers if y'all want


Click this and prove it



if it doesn't do anything your a robot


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


My two starters were Shari the Uchi Monkey and Antonio the Jock Anteater. I placed Shari's house right near the airport and Antonio's near my house. Then I placed my 3 housing plots down, and Puddles, Moe, and Alice moved in. I've since kicked the three out with Judy, Audie, and Sherb respectively


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Click this and prove it
> View attachment 272056
> if it doesn't do anything your a robot


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

there's a whole entry on inkipedia about water








						Water
					






					splatoonwiki.org


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> My two starters were Shari the Uchi Monkey and Antonio the Jock Anteater. I placed Shari's house right near the airport and Antonio's near my house. Then I placed my 3 housing plots down, and Puddles, Moe, and Alice moved in. I've since kicked the three out with Judy, Audie, and Sherb respectively


YOU KICKED OUT JUDY AND AUDIE??? Clearly inhuman.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Im gonna go swim soon my friends make interesting conversation so I have something to read when I'm back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOU KICKED OUT JUDY AND AUDIE??? Clearly inhuman.


no he/she kicked out his starters FOR them


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOU KICKED OUT JUDY AND AUDIE??? Clearly inhuman.


No I kicked Puddles to get Judy, and Moe to get Audie


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no he kicked out his starters FOR them


Uh you don’t know this about me but I’m stupid so

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> No I kicked Puddles to get Judy, and Moe to get Audie


Yeah fair


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

The rest were Rosie, Julian, Wolfgang, Diana and cat boy if anyone cares


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> No I kicked Puddles to get Judy, and Moe to get Audie


you aren't a human if you kicked out moe!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

did you click it lil robot?


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

Moe was hard on me, but he had his nasty starter home. And Sherb's better


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you aren't a human if you kicked out moe!


I have Moe's card and I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> Moe was hard on me, but he had his nasty starter home. And Sherb's better


moe > shari > sherb


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

Boo, Shari is amazing, and so is Sherb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> Boo, Shari is amazing, and so is Sherb


sherb is the worst new villager : D


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> sherb is the worst new villager : D


*N O.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

moe and Tom are definitely related


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> moe and Tom are definitely related


That's what I've been thinking!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: OH NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm so sad part of my Raymond amiibo broke ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm so sad part of my Raymond amiibo broke ;-;


where did you buy it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> where did you buy it


I made it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Possessed fairy queen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I made it


*how*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *how*


clay


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

REVEAL YOUR SECRETS WISE ONE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Possessed fairy queen


so your a kirby fan and a splatoon fan?

where do i become friends with you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Kirby, NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> clay


how did you make the nfc card


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> there is no card but I'm going to put one in when Nintendo makes a card


there is no card but I'm going to put one in when Nintendo makes a card


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> so your a kirby fan and a splatoon fan?
> 
> where do i become friends with you


Kirby was my main obsession until maybe a year ago.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

The moment the next series of amiibo cards come out I’m going broke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> The moment the next series of amiibo cards come out I’m going broke


tbh me too

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020




this is it by the way yes I know it's not that good but be nice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> tbh me too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


better than my hopkins attempt


----------



## boarddom (Jun 9, 2020)

I guess I'm gonna be apart of this thread now


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

you ever just listen to an edit and go like this
↖↘⬆➡⬅◀➡⬆


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I need a new Kirby game... I played Star Allies for 255 hours and I can't figure out what to do now,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you ever just listen to an edit and go like this
> ↖↘⬆➡⬅◀➡⬆


no

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I need a new Kirby game... I played Star Allies for 255 hours and I can't figure out what to do now,


i beat star allies too quickly for my own good


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


oh.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh.


I do friend. You are not alone. I think I’m not entirely sure what that is-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


I beat it in like a day because I didn't have a life then, and still don't now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I intended to have Ribbon and Adeleine as player characters in New Leaf but they turned into squids who happen to have those names aaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I beat it in like a day because I didn't have a life then, and still don't now


i think i beat it in 10 hours?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

if you want to scare yourself go to youtube search up “EAS scenario arena closers”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you want to scare yourself go to youtube search up “EAS scenario arena closers”


i don't even wanna know

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

brb gonna go find my screenshot of audie eating my dj stand


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you want to scare yourself go to youtube search up “EAS scenario arena closers”


I'll stay away from whatever that is, thanks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

you know those things that go on tv and say “haha weather bad go in basement”? its like that but someone made a story out of them. EAS stands for emergency action notification.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Random screenshots time, maybe. I wish I had the rest of them on my laptop too ugh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you know those things that go on tv and say “haha weather bad go in basement”? its like that but someone made a story out of them. EAS stands for emergency action notification.


i thought it had something to do with EA games


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you know those things that go on tv and say “haha weather bad go in basement”? its like that but someone made a story out of them. EAS stands for emergency action notification.


_Oh no, I saw one that happened during Nickelodeon's Worldwide Day of Play._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

if i get enough tbt for a username change i will change my user to hopkins and talk as if I am hopkins

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

i only need 1181 more tbt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

f l o a t


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I already act like an Inkling here sometimes and my name is still a Pokemon.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

new horizons needs a ladder and legs store


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

how 2 purchase leg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

idk why it's flipped but I love this screenshot


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

I promise you all, if I ever get enough TBT for a name change, Yellowshade will become reality


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Isabelle NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

#yellowshade


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

this was my first screen shot


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

@Kurb


Spoiler: Okay here's the EAS video I saw a few years ago


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Isabelle NO
> View attachment 272079


n o


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> @Kurb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Okay here's the EAS video I saw a few years ago


why tho?????
WHY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why tho?????
> WHY


I don't remember how or why I found it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

so anyways i remembeRed tHis creepy mario rom hack that had this really creepy face hidden in its files which was a jpeg which was shown as a notepad file
the face was a head with its eyes gouged out
seeing that in my night,ares


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

so i just found hopkins sitting outside of raymond's house

i think he really is gonna kill him


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> so i just found hopkins sitting outside of raymond's house
> 
> i think he really is gonna kill him


did I miss something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

he's hiding off to the side so he can't see him


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so anyways i remembeRed tHis creepy mario rom hack that had this really creepy face hidden in its files which was a jpeg which was shown as a notepad file
> the face was a head with its eyes gouged out
> seeing that in my night,ares


_W H A T_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> did I miss something


i have a joke where hopkins is gonna overtake raymond as the most popular villager


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

well if you wanna see it go to spacehamster’s video about creepy mario games (the first one) and go to 9:40 and just watch until it pops up

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

also if it calms you it’s a photoshopped mango


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

*This is the kind of stuff I have to deal with on Club Tortimer.*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well if you wanna see it go to spacehamster’s video about creepy mario games (the first one) and go to 9:40 and just watch until it pops up


lovely picture, i love it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

yeah if i post it here it’s probably gonna get me banned even though it’s a photoshopped mango


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272089
> 
> *This is the kind of stuff I have to deal with on Club Tortimer.*


wait whats a gbj

also what the frick


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

he even framed the picture


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Simpleflips stuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah if i post it here it’s probably gonna get me banned even though it’s a photoshopped mango


how is it gonna get you banned?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> he even framed the picture


he did it to lighten the mood i think

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> how is it gonna get you banned?


I could DM you the photo if you really wanna know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait whats a gbj
> 
> also what the frick


I think it might be a joke from the Youtuber SimpleFlips. I don't know.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he did it to lighten the mood i think
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


sure dm me the photo 

imma regret this but ok

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

put it in a spoiler pls


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> sure dm me the photo
> 
> imma regret this but ok
> 
> ...


uh ok justin pls no ban for this dm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

@Kurb you made me remember how much spacehamster makes me laugh, thanks


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

This is from the time Kapp'n never took me home and I had to turn off my Wi-fi Router. _Seriously._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272090
> This is from the time Kapp'n never took me home and I had to turn off my Wi-fi Router. _Seriously._


wait really lol?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272090
> This is from the time Kapp'n never took me home and I had to turn off my Wi-fi Router. _Seriously._


_*that is payback for skipping his songs*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait really lol?


Yeah, but I can't remember what island that was. It probably had a hacker, though.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

wedding


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Such a happy couple it’s beautiful


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272092


why do we have unholy eggs there?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why do we have unholy eggs there?





egg wedding >: D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272095
> egg wedding >: D


cursed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Her name is actually Jirachi. That's just a nickname.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> cursed





she liked it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272097
> Her name is actually Jirachi. That's just a nickname.


how did you get those inkling clothes?
i may or may not have a complete collection of splatoon amibos


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

_*Can the campsite please stop taunting me? I never have free spots.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

molly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> how did you get those inkling clothes?
> i may or may not have a complete collection of splatoon amibos


The Callie Amiibo gives you Callie's clothes, the Marie Amiibo gives you Marie's clothes, and any other Inkling/Squid Amiibo should get you the non-Squid Sisters stuff.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yeah, but I can't remember what island that was. It probably had a hacker, though.


When?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272101
> _*Can the campsite please stop taunting me? I never have free spots.*_


let me tell you a story, (NL story)
once i had an open spot and filbert was camping so i took him
a few days later guess who was camping? Marshal, marshal was camping
i didn't know marshal was popular but i wanted him and was so sad that i kicked out filbert
a few days later a plot with a sold sign appears
the name?
Marshal


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> When?


Probably a few months ago?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> The Callie Amiibo gives you Callie's clothes, the Marie Amiibo gives you Marie's clothes, and any other Inkling/Squid Amiibo should get you the non-Squid Sisters stuff.


Too bad I don't play new leaf, I have those amiibos


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Probably a few months ago?


well then that wasn’t me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> well then that wasn’t me


Wait what I see tons of hackers on Club Tortimer.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

i think most of them migrated to Switch

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

but i still go to the island and freak people out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, true. I think that did happen.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tom told me he collects umbrellas


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: OH NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

aaaa


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Why is this so cute?!











Oh yes, now I can post this thing I had saved as a draft lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020





	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272118


YES punchy do that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Um, Callie, why?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I have returned


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Wiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

looooose


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Why is she making that face?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Wiiiinnnnn agaiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Nu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Nay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 272129


cursed

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> cursed


That's why it's so great


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't know


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Ni


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Whatever that means...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Non


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

nein


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Thousand


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

And nein


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ja


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272134


look at her face


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

peas


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> look at her face


Yep. Getting screenshots while someone is blinking is usually funny.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Naw


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272135



Froggy, noooo!!

Ah, found you, Froggy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh snap


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

_Wait a minute, O'Hare is in my screenshot. I don't remember that._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

I leave you guys with this.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

_Pate, come back! Please._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272134





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272137





Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272138
> _Wait a minute, O'Hare is in my screenshot. I don't remember that._


What game was this?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What game was this?


Happy Home Designer.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272138
> _Wait a minute, O'Hare is in my screenshot. I don't remember that._


Look at him he's so cute in a chef's hat!!❤


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

I refuse to be beaten


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ha


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

hello art monster


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

today is june 9th, which you could also say as 6/9


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Kurb said:


> today is june 9th, which you could also say as 6/9


nice


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 9, 2020)

Still not winning!


----------



## sigh (Jun 9, 2020)

pour up...drank


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> W o o m y


Veemo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I just booted up my old ds and I'm playing Pokemon white! It was my first Pokemon game.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

It's so hot outside.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Veemo


V e e m o


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

I just went through 16 pages of this thread.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I just got 24 notifications from you...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/nSfuYXs

Smol doodles (3rd to last one is Judy, ik it's awful)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I just got 24 notifications from you...


I got 3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

This is a great thread if you want to rack up on bells. Not that I'm doing it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

you can't because it's the basement


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

FishHead said:


> This is a great thread if you want to rack up on bells. Not that I'm doing it.


Nothing in the basement gives bells.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

FishHead said:


> This is a great thread if you want to rack up on bells. Not that I'm doing it.


You don't even get tbt from the basement


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

oh that’s why I don’t have much bells


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You don't even get tbt from the basement


Dammit the more you know.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

We're doing this for enjoyment.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> We're doing this for enjoyment.


_exactly_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

It wasn't purely for the bells, but also fro the enjoyment as you said. I thought this would be a perfect opportunity to kill to birds with one stones. You know since I'm bored.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


I know that Pokemon from TreeckoBro!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

The green one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I know that Pokemon from TreeckoBro!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> The green one


I don't know who TreeckoBro is but the Pokemon is called Treecko lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know who TreeckoBro is but the Pokemon is called Treecko lol.


He's an underrated Youtuber who plays Pokemon and did some island hopping on AC (which is how I found him)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I laughed at how random this is
> I want to know too!


I think this as my first post on this thread...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think this as my first post on this thread...


I have no idea what my first post was, but I was probably calling the thread spam or something, lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

I think mine was spamming emojis, I’ll try to quote my first one also.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Honestly I don't remember my first one and it was probably a while back


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to look, but I don't know if I'll find it... this thread started after I joined, so that means I have to look _everywhere._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm going to look, but I don't know if I'll find it... this thread started after I joined, so that means I have to look _everywhere._


Look for mine too plz


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok





Clockwise said:


> Not yet


My first 2 messages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Look for mine too plz


I'm currently looking at posts that are from 5 years before you joined.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

picked up Super Mario Party


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Guys, there was another thread like this.





__





						Whoever Has the Last Post Wins
					

Title says it all :)



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)

I made my boy mad by asking to see his 6 pack when they weren’t ready yet

also look at Bob in his baby romper


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Squid Sisters > Miley Cyrus > Nicki Minaj TBH


I found this post and just... aaaaaaaaaa ahaha what *yes.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys, there was another thread like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should post on there too...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm noticing the first people in this thread were very rude to each other. Wow...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should post on there too...


I revived it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



ohare01 said:


> The base is mine now


I found mine!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

My first post here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm noticing the first people in this thread were very rude to each other. Wow...


Wow yeah, maybe we shouldn't have brought it back lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

@Jirachi100 search for posts in this thread made by you and keep going back til you find your first one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Jirachi100 search for posts in this thread made by you and keep going back til you find your first one


Ooooh, that makes more sense lol.





Jirachi100 said:


> Why is this thread still here?


It's from this April... Now I'm convinced I posted in a very similar thread somewhere... but apparently not the one we just revived because I checked that one.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

It feels off that there's another thread now...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, it does...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I kinda regret telling Ohare01 to bring the other one back ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Oof sorry


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

it's my fault tbh sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I guess we just let it die and hope no one else posts on it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

definitely


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I found a weird thread...




__





						Don't Post
					

Here's a fun forum game idea: Don't post anything! Just let this thread fall down the pages. Enjoy!   Losers:  Justin monday pumpkins Dedenne2 namiieco Jeannine Haydenv019 Alolan_Apples cammy lunatepic GreatUsername Dawnpiplup xSuperMario64x KaydeeKrunk ThomasHasntPlayedAC Lugia Revival Quackerz...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I found a weird thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so confused...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I found a weird thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All in favor of spamming this thread say “I”


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Beautiful thread


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

so all you guys do is search for old threads to revive? lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

*YES*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

yay


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

BEGONE


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

rip alfonso done dirty


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Apple left me
But I got marshal so it’s okay


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

apple's disgusting so thats an upgrade


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Alfonso is not allowed to leave my City Folk town.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

so anybody want alfonso?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

i'll take him if you give me a bit (about an hour) to get a plot lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

This is even more confusing...




__





						Don't post on an even number
					

Like Don't Post, but you lose if your post number is an even number.  Losers: Quackerz Dedenne Jeannine Thomas



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i'll take him if you give me a bit (about an hour) to get a plot lol


ok cool, do you still have scoot?
edit, also ima post on a bunch of different threads so the other last person to post thread dies


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

don't post on the other thread anymore, let it die. This one is better


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Welp, I have a headache so I'm leaving for a bit.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Thread tier list when


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

come on guys kill the past with me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I have Moe in my campsite and in very conflicted because i want him to match with Tom but I dont wanna replace anyone... Ahhhhh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

the burden of having dreamie but then having another one


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

What do I do hes so cute ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What do I do hes so cute ;-;


Remove Audie?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Remove Audie?


Hmm maybe

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Or maybe Lolly cause I can amiibo her back in


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Oops, I'm already back but now I'm considering sleep.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

guys hurry, post in a bunch of other threads so we don’t have the other one anymore


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

It's on page 2 now. Is that good enough?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

I decided I'll replace either Audie or Lolly (cause I can amiibo Lolly back in)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I had Lolly's Amiibo card, but maybe I don't really need it since she's already in Popstar.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

My only problem now is getting him to want to move in and getting him to kick out the right person ;P

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

HE CHOSE AUDIE FIRST TRY! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

woah, looking at old threads Is weird... there were role plays?


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Yep, I did look old threads and the trend was Ask me and roleplays.
I also found a church of Bob there also


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> _I also found a church of Bob there also_


_*I beg your pardon?*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep, I did look old threads and the trend was Ask me and roleplays.
> I also found a church of Bob there also


Excuse me I would like to see the church of bob


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Excuse me I would like to see the church of bob


dont post in it, we need to keep dead threads _*dead.*_


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep, I did look old threads and the trend was Ask me and roleplays.
> I also found a church of Bob there also


Church of Bob pics or didnt happen


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> dont post in it, we need to keep dead threads _*dead.*_


*WE MAKE EXCEPTIONS FOR BOB*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

yeah the church of bob is the reason bob is popular now lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

It’s on page 41 on the basement
Just don’t post there


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WE MAKE EXCEPTIONS FOR BOB*


I found it if you want it


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WE MAKE EXCEPTIONS FOR BOB*


o-o-ok but isn’t it not morally okay to raise the dead


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I found it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I found it if you want it


*DO IT*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> o-o-ok but isn’t it not morally okay to raise the dead


Do I look sane to you


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Do I look sane to you


uh


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Skimmed through it definitely needed that. Old threads are meant to die, but so funny to look back


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I might regret this later...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uh


Answer the question coward


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-church-of-bob.244936/
> I might regret this later...


_What have you done_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Answer the question coward


y-yes?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I think... I'm going to go to sleep now. Good night!


Spoiler: What do you expect me post now? lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I think... I'm going to go to sleep now. Good night!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What do you expect me post now? lol


good night!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _What have you done_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YES*


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Bob never dies. this is a fact

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I think... I'm going to go to sleep now. Good night!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What do you expect me post now? lol


also goodnight


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I edited my post and deleted the link


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

k


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

__





						The Church Of Bob
					

PRAY TO OUR LORD AND SAVIOR BOB



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



You fool. Bob can never die.


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler



I don’t even like bob that much-


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't post there...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

it really is the dead thread revival squad here, yikes


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

^ i actually find this funny, lucky they haven't gotten into late 2013s


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> ^ i actually find this funny, lucky they haven't gotten into late 2013s


ahaha I did


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

guys, dead threads stay dead it’s not morally right to revive them just leave them to rest

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ahaha I did


oh no.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys, dead threads stay dead it’s not morally right to revive them just leave them to rest


true


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ahaha I did


hahaha


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> guys, dead threads stay dead it’s not morally right to revive them just leave them to rest
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Don't worry, they are staying dead


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

__





						Guess my old sn
					

Guess my old sn.Clues and animal name and three digits.look for the three digits herewwe



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



I thought this was “guess my old son” and I am extremely disappointed in the truth


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

*DONT LINK, SCREENSHOT*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

YOU CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO _YOURE NOT MY DAD_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

hmm




	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

isn't that already a thread


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmView attachment 272218
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> isn't that already a thread


I saw some multiples as well, especially the ban the person game. There was some counting games also, but they were close.


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Theres a ton of dupes over the years, I liked the counting fight games lolol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

I like this idea! might revive it hehe


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOU CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO _YOURE NOT MY DAD_








*sniffle* y you yell at me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272222
> View attachment 272223
> *sniffle* y you yell at me


I’m sorry my friend don’t cry you’ll make me cry ;-;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ggngbnng that was mean


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Are roleplays still allowed here? Just asking


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ggngbnng that was mean


IM SORRYYYYYY T-T


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

i’k:m forgivve you thhiss tyime


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i’k:m forgivve you thhiss tyime


Thank you friend ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Does anyone want Audie? She's in boxes rn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does anyone want Audie? She's in boxes rn


Sadly no 
congrats on moe though, I love him!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ack I want her but I gotta wait for free helium to take alfonso


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ack I want her but I gotta wait for free helium to take alfonso


If no one else wants her I'll wait for you


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ok


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

im getting him rn so she'll be good to take her


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Kk just tell me when you're ready @Enxssi


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

i've done my good deed for the day gn


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Kk just tell me when you're ready @Enxssi


am ready, msg me dodo code


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tangy's siblings concept SO CUTE!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tangy's siblings concept SO CUTE!!
> View attachment 272236


YES


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Does anyone do this now during the wedding event?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Does anyone do this now during the wedding event?


a mix of that and completely random sets like bunny day and monster statues

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tangy's siblings concept SO CUTE!!
> View attachment 272236


Where did you get this? It's so adorable! I want to hug all of them!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Where did you get this? It's so adorable! I want to hug all of them!


I saw it on reddit and it was too cute not to share. I think I have the link if you want to see the thread?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

YAY I GOT RAYMOND, AUDIE, MEGAN, SHERB, AND DOM IN POCKET CAMP!!!!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

i've made a thread to show off all the epicness of my island


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

wait a minute...
pen island...
pen...*wait*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

uh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272261
> uh


When I first got the game I changed in my freezer : )))


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

I used the freezer whenever I change my clothes outside.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

I too, store all my clothes in my mini fridge.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

This is your fate


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

pen Island

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Clockwise said:


>


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Moe moved in and he's so cute!  


https://imgur.com/a/AR9jEsP


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Moe moved in and he's so cute!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/AR9jEsP


Maybe I should move him in as well if I find him.
I started getting used to his appearance again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe I should move him in as well if I find him.
> I started getting used to his appearance again.


I never used to care for him, but I saw him in game and my mind changed completely he's so freaking cute !!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

I figured it out bois, we have to say stuff that keeps up with our silly antics and edit it later to look like we aren’t just talking so the mods don’t shut it down jkjk lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I figured it out bois, we have to say stuff that keeps up with our silly antics and edit it later to look like we aren’t just talking so the mods don’t shut it down jkjk lmao


If the mods do shut it down there's actually a second one


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If the mods do shut it down there's actually a second one


Wowie


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I spent 1 million bells on a crown for him to do this with it...



https://imgur.com/a/fywTK9O

I'm so mad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

In my defense i asked if you were sure before you bought it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> In my defense i asked if you were sure before you bought it


I'm never giving him expensive things again


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Fair tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

_this actually made me like him a little less ngl_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Oof


----------



## roserk (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Greetings child


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I win


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Not anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm going make a thing on harvs island


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Woohoo what is it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Welcome party for Moe


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

darn another menstruation
looks like it’s time to




again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> darn another menstruation
> looks like it’s time to
> View attachment 272298
> again


_I can relate_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

gonna be remodeling my town tomorrow cause I wasn’t happy with it, I’ll post about it on my island journal the same day


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

going to post in a few hours so I can remain as the last post as most people in the western hemisphere are asleep, since majority of the posters are from there.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

OH MY GOSHHHHHH THIS FANART OF MOE IS TOO CUTE


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

The closest I had him though was on PC, but I don't really play as much anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2020)

FishHead said:


> going to post in a few hours so I can remain as the last post as most people in the western hemisphere are asleep, since majority of the posters are from there.



...and then someone will inevitably post once morning comes.  Yep, I’ve tried this before.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> ...and then someone will inevitably post once morning comes.  Yep, I’ve tried this before.


I'll at least have my few minutes of fame


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I love Moe so so much so I decided to draw him!!



I literally just got him today but I've fallen in love hes so cute ;w;


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

look out O’Hare you about to be replaced lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> look out O’Hare you about to be replaced lmao


_oh no_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

problem solved


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 272329
> problem solved


*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE*


Modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Modern problems require modern solutions


_it's so cursed_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's so cursed_


But I solved the problem


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 272329
> problem solved


The heck is this?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> But I solved the problem


*now I'm just conflicted*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Clockwise said:


> The heck is this?


*exactly*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey it is what it is I’m like a genie I grant wishes but not the way you want

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Would you prefer v1


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hey it is what it is I’m like a genie I grant wishes but not the way you want
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Thats even scarier, looks like a Frankenstein villager now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Frankenstein you say???


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hey it is what it is I’m like a genie I grant wishes but not the way you want
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Still cursed af

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Also thanks for making me burst out laughing while everyone is asleep lmaoo


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Hows v3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hows v3
> View attachment 272335


THATS SO SO SO MUCH WORSE


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hows v3
> View attachment 272335


My eyes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND BUT I DO IT MY WAY

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Ah wait I see the problem here

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020




fixed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND BUT I DO IT MY WAY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


N o


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND BUT I DO IT MY WAY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Still creepy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

But hat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> But hat


It's still *cursed*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's still *cursed*


AS I SAID
*YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND
BUT WE DO IT MY WAY*


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Swap their clothes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I will have nightmares about this abomination


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Swap their clothes


On it friend


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Speaking of which I need to sleep it's 3 am

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> On it friend


Oh no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I decided to have mercy on your souls and not go full cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I decided to have mercy on your souls and not go full cursed
> View attachment 272338View attachment 272339


Aww ok that's kinda cute tbh

o'hare looks so strange without his hat tho lmao


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I decided to have mercy on your souls and not go full cursed
> View attachment 272338View attachment 272339


Its ok now, but why is O'Hare's shirt backwards?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler



thats the cursed part but just like a mild hex




	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better, and I must sleep now I am exhausted

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 10, 2020)

hi


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 10, 2020)

h


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

waiting for the gang to show up tbh


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

nope


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Mo’hare


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Ohayou sekai good morning world When will Dr Stone: Stone Wars come out already reeeee


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

mmmmm gourmet water


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

hi

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

cant believe it took me that long to realize that if you re-arrange pen island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> cant believe it took me that long to realize that if you re-arrange pen island


I keep using his island name as a reason in the ban thread. _Now you know why._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ummm ok off that topic here's another weird picture


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

AA


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Ahahaha WHAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

aaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

my recommended is weird


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> my recommended is weirdView attachment 272433


"The manga that breaks people"
"Bibleman saves the internet"
wow lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

it’s like 10 different genres

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020




i scrolled down


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

My recommended isn't that weird...



Spoiler: This was the weirdest thing I just saw in there but I'm subscribed to that channel so... ???


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

it must be something I’m watching


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Oops I never closed my Google search hmmm


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

you know what makes me angry
my xbox live gold ran out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't have an Xbox


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_This is my favorite thread.




_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _This is my favorite thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine too

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> mine too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> View attachment 272440


*Oho??*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

hi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morning everyone


Gm ^^


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

Forgot to check but looks like gangs all here


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

maybe the real 5 star island is the friends you made along the way


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Forgot to check but looks like gangs all here


_do you really think I'm a guy lmao

im a girl_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Forgot to check but looks like gangs all here


*Yes, now let the memes flood in*


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do you really think I'm a guy lmao
> 
> im a girl_


LMAO I believe you omgaaaaah IM SORRYYYYYY


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do you really think I'm a guy lmao
> 
> im a girl_


me too, I think most of us on here are.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> LMAO I believe you omgaaaaah IM SORRYYYYYY


It's ok lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh hiiii!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

alright I’ve made a plan for my island remodeling
1. _Cry


Spoiler: no but seriously my plan



1. Get rid of hedges and furniturr
 2. Get rid of paths
3. move houses and shops and stuff
4 decorate


_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> alright I’ve made a plan for my island remodeling
> 1. _Cry
> 
> 
> ...


your first plan works better, trust me


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

orz I’m amazed at all of you which is why I love coming here


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

I got my braces off 2 days ago


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I LOVE THEMMMMMM


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Yay!
I swear I used to be one of those people hardly anyone knows on this forum.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I got my braces off 2 days ago


Congrats!


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

I’m proud of you Jirachi


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yay!
> I swear I used to be one of those people hardly anyone knows on this forum.


I probably still am lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

_am I'm famous now_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm well known on Click Critters but I doubt anyone here plays that lol.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

_wait what’s that _


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm well known on Click Critters but I doubt anyone here plays that lol.


I didn't even know what that was until you mentioned it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh, just an adoptable website. Kinda like virtual pets or something...? Most of it involves clicking, so it's not for everyone.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh, just an adoptable website. Kinda like virtual pets or something...? Most of it involves clicking, so it's not for everyone.


So Neopets and cookie clicker? Sounds fire


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 10, 2020)

i lost the game :c


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So Neopets and cookie clicker? Sounds fire


I don't know if that's a good enough description, but okay lol.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

How is everyone's day going?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Mines good how's yours


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

Eh it is ok, I guess.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

it consists of destruction


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

My day is pretty average. I'm the only one awake, so nothing has really happened yet.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Pretty normal... I just woke up and I'm working on a flag commission for somebody on here.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

One of these days, I'm going to swap out Snowbelle with something else and you're going to be confused.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I woke up and immediately came to this thread

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Also I got a million notifications from Jirachi LMAO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I woke up and immediately came to this thread
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> Also I got a million notifications from Jirachi LMAO


The first thing I did was check tbt, to be honest, I'll probably be online all day too.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Should I change my avatar now or when I get to 1200 TBT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Should I change my avatar now or when I get to 1200 TBT


I'm curious what your new one is gonna be

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> The first thing I did was check tbt, to be honest, I'll probably be online all day too.


That's what I do every single day lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm curious what your new one is gonna be


Just another orange Inkling, so... Not good lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

cool you changed it! this would have been another good one... or a Kirby one?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> jirachi use this for your new pfp


Use what...?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Use what...?


I edited it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Hmm, I'm trying to use official artwork but I actually have no idea where that one you posted came from lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to use official artwork but I actually have no idea where that one you posted came from lol.


It came from an inkling character maker game


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It came from an inkling character maker game


That explains why I keep seeing Inkling avatars in a very similar style.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

how bout official Kirby??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Okay, I saved the Inkling avatar to use later lol.



Spoiler: This was my avatar on a Pokemon forum lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

How about superior Kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Guys, how do I stop typing "lol" everywhere?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_*HOW DARE YOU BRING BACK THE CURSED KIRBY IMAGES*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys, how do I stop typing "lol" everywhere?


I do that too sometimes lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272484


NO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Now it's time for another round of _What is Jirachi listening to?

Oh wait, never mind, it's just Ebb & Flow._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Now it's time for another round of _What is Jirachi listening to?
> 
> Oh wait, never mind, it's just Ebb & Flow._


_I can't blame you_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I can't blame you_


I swear it wasn't Splatoon until after I started typing the post.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I swear it wasn't Splatoon until after I started typing the post.


_o ok_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

ebb and flow is my favorite song from sploon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I just realized I didn't make my love for a certain game obvious so here you go.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Now it's time for another round of _What is Jirachi listening to?
> 
> Oh wait, never mind, it's just Ebb & Flow._


_Hmm i wonder if it’s Ebb and Flow_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ebb and flow is my favorite song from sploon


Mine are the dlc songs...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just realized I didn't make my love for a certain game obvious so here you go.


is that sans undertale


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Okay fine, the song changed ahahaha it's _not Splatoon.





_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Kirby music


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is that sans undertale


Noooo It's Ness from Earthbound.



Spoiler: Time for a secret






Spoiler: Shhhh






Spoiler: Please no






Spoiler: You will embarrass me



I actually like Undertale.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Korb

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Noooo It's Ness from Earthbound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Secret



same.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

aaaaaaa I'm dizzy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

tutorial for how to make long bridge


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Noooo It's Ness from Earthbound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ohare01 said:


> Korb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


I have finally found my comrades


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Why does that long bridge remind me of Pokemon?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why does that long bridge remind me of Pokemon?


same. it reminds me of the bridge in Pokemon white


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

*make the long bridge you always wanted to make*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *make the long bridge you always wanted to make*


_yay_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't know what this is


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

same as it ever was.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Gonna go swim bye peeps


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I- I have to post this now.


Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello everyone im done swimming


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Story time that you never asked for



One time, my younger brother and I were sent into a GameStop with some money. They had too many nice Amiibos such as Ness, but we ended up choosing King Dedede, Callie and Marie. I also found a Kirby plushie I really wanted. But then we realized we can't just leave without a game, so we ended up coming out with Pikmin 3. I'm still sad we couldn't get Ness, but honestly the King Dedede and Squid Sisters Amiibos have more uses, so I don't really regret the decision. Also I absolutely love that Kirby plushie I got aaaaaa.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I- I have to post this now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I’m sorry but as JoJo brainrot i immediately thought of the tongue thing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m sorry but as JoJo brainrot i immediately thought of the tongue thing


_do I want to know_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do I want to know_


_The answer to that question can only be found with yourself. Look into your soul and ask, “What is it that i want”_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I've never actually watched JoJo so I'm clueless but uh... _I am too scared to ask._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _The answer to that question can only be found with yourself. Look into your soul and ask, “What is it that i want”_


_*I want to know*_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I've never actually watched JoJo so I'm clueless but uh... _I am too scared to ask._


*same but I just asked*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Now it's time for... _Oh yes, Jirachi is listening to "High Quality Rips" again. How fun._



Spoiler: It's never what it says it is







Okay, it's the season 2 ending theme to Star Vs. The Forces of Evil. I didn't think you'd get that.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*I want to know*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Talking Head is a thing that latches onto your tongue and causes you to say the opposite of whatever you mean to say


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I regret learning that.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

_And i haven’t even told you how to get it off_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHY TF DID I ASK *


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Oh gosh I don't think I want to know_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _And i haven’t even told you how to get it off_


*DONT IM DONE*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHY TF DID I ASK *


Sowwy ;w;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't know if they can recover from that...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Yea


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't know if they can recover from that...


_probably not_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Alright time to spam frogs then to try to help take your minds off that


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright time to spam frogs then to try to help take your minds off that


Frog frog frog frog frog frog frog frog frog

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

There I spam frog


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272508


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: This is NOT what you want, is it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: This is NOT what you want, is it?


It's just a question mark


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s dangerous to go alone! Take this!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's just a question mark


Aw darn, it was a frog. Let me go get a different image of it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s dangerous to go alone! Take this!View attachment 272510


BABY RAINBOW FROG YESSSS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Does this work?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Does this work?


What has happened to that frog


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What has happened to that frog


He's like Kirby but creepier. I won't tell you where I learned about him ahaha.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> He's like Kirby but creepier. I won't tell you where I learned about him ahaha.


So basically knock off frog Kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> So basically knock off frog Kirby


Nah just the eating everything concept.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s Wednesday you know what that means


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

apparantly there's a frog called demon frog in kirby


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> apparantly there's a frog called demon frog in kirby


Wow


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> apparantly there's a frog called demon frog in kirby





Spoiler: Time for another secret



I've barely watched any of Kirby: Right Back at Ya!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272513


He doesn’t look so demonic, he’s friend shaped


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Time for another secret
> 
> 
> 
> I've barely watched any of Kirby: Right Back at Ya!


I haven't either but want to


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

What were the 3 episodes that came with Kirby's Dream Collection? Because I watched those once.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I haven't either but want to


I've seen a few episodes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

And since _someone_ likes Pokemon here



*Venasaur frog venasaur frog*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

My name is still a Pokemon.


----------



## Aisland (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> And since _someone_ likes Pokemon hereView attachment 272514
> *Venasaur frog venasaur frog*


_Majestic creature_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> My name is still a Pokemon.


yeah we see that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello, where did you come from?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Aisland said:


> Hello


Hi!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

She came down into the basement not knowing what she'd come across

*this is what she came across, our amazing conversation*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Wait, what did I just find?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

real life Blastoise


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

_It’s the fuzz! Scram fellas!_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Wait, what did I just find?


THAT IS SO CUTE!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Wait, what did I just find?





Rosie977 said:


> real life Blastoise
> View attachment 272524


YES YES YES YES

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

TOON LINK IN A FORG COSTUME TOON LINK IN A FROG COSTUME


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s the fuzz! Scram fellas!_


_Where?! Aaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

And of course my all time favorite.......
LITTEN!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Wait, what did I just find?


TOO CUTE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Inosuke origin story


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

this is just too cute I can't


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Forgot to check but looks like gangs all here


you forgot me but ok boomer


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Random music out of nowhere


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you forgot me but ok boomer


Says the one who's my grandpa


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Random music out of nowhere


THE SONG AHHH THE NOSTALGIA HIT ME IN THE KNEECAPS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I think I literally watched every season if Pokemon like three times each


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> THE SONG AHHH THE NOSTALGIA HIT ME IN THE KNEECAPS


Wonderful remix from a really weird Youtube channel.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

what was everyone's first Pokemon game? Mine was Pokemon white, one of my first video games too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what was everyone's first Pokemon game? Mine was Pokemon white


Mine was none because I've never played _h a h_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wonderful remix from a really weird Youtube channel.


That’s what makes it so great man

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> what was everyone's first Pokemon game? Mine was Pokemon white, one of my first video games too.


Pokemon Crystal since it was my first game i beat and it made me love fire types

i wish i could play another pokémon game reeee


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mine was none because I've never played _h a h_


What how


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what was everyone's first Pokemon game? Mine was Pokemon white, one of my first video games too.


Mine was Diamond/Pearl... I was in middle school back then.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What how


 My parents don't like it rip


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My parents don't like it rip


Shame on them for being so judgmental! My parents don't even know what half the games I play are.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Shame on them for being so judgmental! My parents don't even know what half the games I play are.


I mean there's nothing I can really do about it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mean there's nothing I can really do about it


You could wait until you're older and they no longer get to pick what you play?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You could wait until you're older and they no longer get to pick what you play?


Maybe idk


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Wait, why am I listening to 7 AM from New Horizons? I don't have New Horizons._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Wait, why am I listening to 7 AM from New Horizons? I don't have New Horizons._


You should listen to 5am, it's beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You should listen to 5am, it's beautiful


Hmm... Gives me a feeling of both Kirby's Epic Yarn and being up too early


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what was everyone's first Pokemon game? Mine was Pokemon white, one of my first video games too.


first true one was Ultra Moon i hopped on the bandwagon late


----------



## Aisland (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow I can't believe this thread has been going on for almost 5 years!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Aisland said:


> Wow I can't believe this thread has been going on for almost 5 years!


Ikr and it's still going strong


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I can't believe my town called Popstar will turn 7 years old in 4 days.


----------



## Aisland (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr and it's still going strong


How did you put your island roster in your signature? I wanted to do that but I didn't know how to


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Aisland said:


> How did you put your island roster in your signature? I wanted to do that but I didn't know how to


I got mine from Teddy345


----------



## Aisland (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got mine from Teddy345


Oh okay, thank you!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Aisland said:


> Oh okay, thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

I must show this to the world


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

*comes back with cake*





Yay, cake!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Woohoo i actually have cake in my fridge i want some but i’ve been having a lot of sugar recently


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

It's my mom's birthday cake, lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

i have some cake leftover from my dogs birthday, I should have some...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I wish I actually knew when my cat's birthday is.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I've had cake for the past 3 days


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Oh, okay._


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hehehe. I win.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I should just say the music in pinwheel forest is *chefs kiss* amazing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Oh no, I got cake on my Pikachu blanket._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Oh no, I got cake on my Pikachu blanket._


o h n o poor pikachu

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

hmmmm I wonder if my 3ds is charged


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: I've been wondering...






Spoiler: Um



Does the Splatoon obsession make me look younger? I'm 25.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Oh no, I got cake on my Pikachu blanket._


Can we get an F in the chat for Jirachi100's Pikachu blanket?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I just rode a ferris wheel with a random ace trainer who was scared of heights, it was really strange


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

You just reminded me that I was actually supposed to be finishing White 2.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

alright where should I put the houses, no pressure but the entire quality of my island is on the line


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

nope too much pressure


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Do what I did and put them all next to each other in a line around the airport so there is no escape


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I just remembered my starter in White 2's nickname matches the new username I've been planning.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

hey guys 



https://imgur.com/a/ElTQWyd


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

oh no it's staring into my soul


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: This has been my desktop wallpaper for like a year and a half lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

oh good lord my screen was screwed up for a second


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

mine is currently from an anime... might change soon to something animal crossing or Pokemon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

So I spent time in my backyard doing stuff earlier today while I plugged my Nintendo Switch to a speaker with the hourly music.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

>removed<


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is my wallpaper
> View attachment 272547


I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Alright, let's see what my team in White 2 is.

Dewott
Lucario
Liepard
Tranquill
Flaaffy
Victini (I traded this one over from my brother's Black game LOL)


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is my wallpaper
> View attachment 272547



that font is disgusting


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> that font is disgusting


I like it lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

I need to stop popping balloons because I have way too much leaves


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

also you leaked your town lol might wanna cross that out


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Crap


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also you leaked your town lol might wanna cross that out


I didn't see it and I'm not going to look for it.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

@Jirachi100


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Guys remove the attachments from your posts before anyone else sees


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Alright, let's see what my team in White 2 is.
> 
> Dewott
> Lucario
> ...


Ignore the levels but this is my white team
How did you get Lucario?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272550
> @Jirachi100


Is that... a squid?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys remove the attachments from your posts before anyone else sees


Wat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys remove the attachments from your posts before anyone else sees


I tried clicking the attachment from a quote and got nothing. It's all good from my end.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm confused


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ignore the levels but this is my white teamView attachment 272551


Starting to wish I didn't send over my starter from White to Y.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is that... a squid?


sure is, you get them from inking 200000p


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sure is, you get them from inking 200000p View attachment 272552


w o w


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sure is, you get them from inking 200000p View attachment 272552


What is this? Is it the Switch Online app? I don't have a phone lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Wat


My town got leaked


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> What is this? Is it the Switch Online app? I don't have a phone lol.


yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


Ah, okay. My brother has the app but I haven't actually looked at it before.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

i clearly missed something


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Don't ask._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't tell him


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s time to...

L.O.S.E.

(League Of Super Evil)


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 10, 2020)

no u


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't tell him


i can read the last two pager you know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I wanted my name to be Ribbon but it's already taken. Just saying.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 10, 2020)

dudududu


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

i made a temporary orchard so that’s what’s up


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 10, 2020)

oops


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: OMG best gif of Adeleine ever


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 10, 2020)

bye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Okay, see you later!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm back now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Hai


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

does anyone remember that place in Pokemon white where you put in a show or was that in x and y? I don't remember and can't find it in any of the cities.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> does anyone remember that place in Pokemon white where you put in a show or was that in x and y? I don't remember and can't find it in any of the cities.


The Musical Theater in Nimbasa City?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> The Musical Theater in Nimbasa City?


probably, thanks


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, if you meant Pokestar Studios, that one's only in Black 2 and White 2.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

reminder kids: when you apply for college courses check your email regularly, don't be like me and miss the email by a month and end up having to reapply


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Ouch._



Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: OMG best gif of Adeleine ever


Also this lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

A 2015 pic I apparently took at the music theater...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Bro I have this video on my old 3DS of me throwing a goldfish (snack) at my cousin and it’s hilarious


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

my 3ds is sadly dead


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Spoiler: I found this with my 3DS pictures and it is hilarious with no context


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: I found this with my 3DS pictures and it is hilarious with no context
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 272561


No context is needed that is art


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: I found this with my 3DS pictures and it is hilarious with no context
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 272561


masterpiece


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> my 3ds is sadly dead


My 3DS from Christmas 2011 died. I have my New 3DS XL and my New 2DS XL now.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I’m tempted to go find my 3DS again and look through my camera roll but I don’t remember where I set it down-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I actually just found it and it's charging so I'll have it soon! Sorry to hear that jirachi...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Funny Mii picture. I don't know._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272564
> _Funny Mii picture. I don't know._


Wow, I can't wait to find my out of context tomadachi life pictures, that'll be great!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I have *many *out of context TL pictures. Ima go find them


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I restarted my TL island and it’s all memes it’s great

Alvin from Alvin and the Chipmunks got married to Sans it was beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I only have _some_ of my Tomodachi Life pictures. Oh well.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

and so it begins


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

what a bend


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Why would Boney eat Lucas's homework?!_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> A 2015 pic I apparently took at the music theater...View attachment 272558


that’s the pokemon musical


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

HERES ALL MINE enjoy


https://imgur.com/a/q67IYaC


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

thinking about this




pls no ban justin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272582


How do I dislike an image


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

y’all haven’t heard of Coronation Day?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

My brother was the one who played Miitopia, but _here you go.


_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

omg I loved mitopia!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

WAIT I have some photos too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I want another copy of Miitopia so I can actually play it myself.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Apparently I deleted all my photos at one point so like I only have that one and a blank image


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

*Um, I did a thing once.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

If you have to ask, my brother invited the Homestuck Mii.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_I am so sorry, Nikki._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Uh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020




UH


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272606 Uh


I put a pitfall outside Knox's house then waited for him to wake up. He moved in front of a bridge and I was angry, lol. Then I kicked him out for Inkwell.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Muffy bad, arghh, me hate muffy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Muffy bad, arghh, me hate muffy


Same


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Uh... Enjoy!














Anybody want more out of context Club Tortimer screenshots? Mine are insane.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uh... Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 272609
> View attachment 272610
> ...


Yes more club tortimer


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uh... Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 272609
> View attachment 272610
> ...


I need more!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I wanna play new leaf but I’m scared everyone’s going to be like ITS BEEN THREE YEARS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_On the island?!_

Edit: Okay, I have to go now. Bye!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

should I buy Wild world, city folk, or hhd?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Video footage of Queenie getting mad at you for not letting me win.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

I had this conversation with Moe and I love him even more now lol❤


https://imgur.com/a/aMJ7gRQ



	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

If I have access to my computer, I might post some TL screenshots as well from my 3ds.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_*H E L P*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272723
> 
> _*H E L P*_


*ITS TOO LATE FOR YOU, THE VESSELS OF THE APPLE GODS HAVE ALREADY MANIFESTED*


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272723
> 
> _*H E L P*_


Crazy club tortimer hackers


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Crazy club tortimer hackers


I've seen so many weird things there...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've seen so many weird things there...


This makes me want to go on my old 2ds, unlock club tortimer, and look for weird af things like hackers


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This makes me want to go on my old 2ds, unlock club tortimer, and look for weird af things like hackers


I think a lot of them left when New Horizons came out, but you might still experience something crazy.


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

I feel the same, I want to see the craziness of Club tortimer again, although most of my moments were not hackers.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Um????


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272731
> 
> Um????


The ghost of a bug hunter


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_*Oh no*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello again I'm back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272731
> 
> Um????


Everybody gangsta till the [REDACTED] start catching bugs


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Now I know what you mean by “ I’ve seen some weird stuff on club tortimer“
_i thought you meant something different_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I really want to hear some strange club tortimer stories today...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

reminder that i'm a winner


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

punchy is the real winner here


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

You’re both wrong


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

i just found myself on google search by searching "punchy animal crossing gif lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

You have reached your peak


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Thats Google images for you lmao.
I cant stop laughing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i just found myself on google search by searching "punchy animal crossing gif lol
> View attachment 272747


wow man, save some fame for us!


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Does google images show our icons too?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Does google images show our icons too?


I don’t think so, I searched up “short haired girl animal crossing” and nothing about me came up..


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

would I come up if I searched O'Hare


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 10, 2020)

Whoosh i win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Whoosh i win


Nah


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

yah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yah


No

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Why did I have to change my username my new pfp doesn't fit


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

#mo’hare


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> #mo’hare


_that reminds me of those cursed images Pinkshade made_


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Here is my tomodachi photos


https://imgur.com/a/qcV76fR


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that reminds me of those cursed images Pinkshade made_


AH


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AH


*an abomination*


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

I searched "punchy animal crossing" gif and the icon did not show up so I guess we're safe.
I wonder if my sig is on google images though


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _that reminds me of those cursed images Pinkshade made_


Glad I’m remembered


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

making this my new profile pic to go with my title


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I love your moe pfp


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

The transformation is almost complete


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I love your moe pfp


Ikr it's too cute my heart ;^;❤

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> The transformation is almost complete


Wdym-


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr it's too cute my heart ;^;❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Its cute

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Should I post more tomodachi images?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ikr it's too cute my heart ;^;❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Moe01 when


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

ok I did it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Moe01 when


LOL I um if I ever change my username again it ain't gonna relate to a villager because of situations like this


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

_idk if I actually like o'hare the most anynore ngl Moe is stealing my heart_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _idk if I actually like o'hare the most anynore ngl Moe is stealing my heart_


:00000

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

STOP EVERYTHING


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> :00000
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> STOP EVERYTHING


_what do I doooo_


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Reminds me of Tom before. idk why


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Reminds me of Tom before. idk why


Why are blue cats so appealing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

cats good We all love Cats especcialy raemund


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

we need more Tomodachi pics


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cats good We all love Cats especcialy raemund


I now have 4 cats


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue cats make Raymond look like a joke. “Idk why I thought of that”


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Blue cats make Raymond look like a joke. “Idk why I thought of that”


LOL _new title confirmed??_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

how2 prank yourself


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272760
> how2 prank yourself


Yay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272760
> how2 prank yourself


Lol I have that saved

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I now have 4 cats


Me too!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lol I have that saved
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


I'd have an all cat town if Marshal, O'Hare, Static, and Snake didn't exist


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

And Judy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I just accidentally said “have a nice day” to someone so I guess I’m leaving now-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> And Judy


Oh yea and Judy

Considering replacing Sherb tho.. _with a cat_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

omg


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh yea and Judy
> 
> Considering replacing Sherb tho.. _with a cat_


Bob or Punchy?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

felineton when?!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bob or Punchy?


Idk if I'll do a lazy cause I just want Moe as my lazy, I'm thinking Kiki


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wow man, save some fame for us!



I think it's time for me to move on, expand my horizons. it's been real guys


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

hol up, you’re leaving?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think it's time for me to move on, expand my horizons. it's been real guys


Go to those new horizons friend. Send us letters


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk if I'll do a lazy cause I just want Moe as my lazy, I'm thinking Kiki


Kiki's really nice, I have her. You should definitely try her out...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think it's time for me to move on, expand my horizons. it's been real guys


darn, well, don’t forget us, it’s been fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Kiki's really nice, I have her. You should definitely try her out...


I've had her before actually but ended up moving her into my 2nd town. I miss her and I want her back in my main one


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think it's time for me to move on, expand my horizons. it's been real guys


wait what?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

I've made the big time, i must go


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think it's time for me to move on, expand my horizons. it's been real guys


Wait.. Don't tell me you're leaving..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> I've made the big time, i must go


Are you actually going to leave?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are you actually going to leave?



the thread? for the night probably lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the thread? for the night probably lol


Oh, ok. Good night!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the thread? for the night probably lol


Ohhh ok you had me worried lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm posting this because Moe is in it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Yip yip!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272767
> I'm posting this because Moe is in it.


He's so cute!!! Look at him in the hat


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

This again-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Ring Ring..bossu?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I forgot to mention in the Club Tortimer thread that sometimes I went there as *both *Callie and Marie. I mean both of my towns... both of my 3DS systems... It only works if I get lucky and they go to the same island, but still, I've done it multiple times.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

I found this person once lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I found this person once lolView attachment 272769


That message is familiar... I probably saw him before.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

"socks r mittens for yor feet" lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I once saw someone whose TPC said "It's a me Callario (Or maybe it said Callio. I can't remember) and the character on the TPC was dressed as Callie with a Mario mustache.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

no I don't waterboy


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

I remember hacking my tpc
No it’s not inappropriate, I’m sorry if i said that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Someone must really like Froggy Chair._


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272780
> 
> _Someone must really like Froggy Chair._


Free froggy chair


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

another strange one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_*Guys, I don't think Grams is okay.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

I've found many strange people


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Seeing this makes me want to go on club tortimer again.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

maybe the real club tortimer was the friends we made along the way


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

oh no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

I’m scared


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

That's pretty expensive...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

*eats a frog*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272788


Rafflesia island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272788


*Oh no, is that Mitch?! *(The guy on the roof.)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m scared





im scared too


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272788


Are these tortimer island screenshots you took are recent? So many questionable people out there...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272789
> im scared too


We’re in this together friend


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *eats a frog*


_Thanks for reminding me... I met a hacker that talked about eating frogs._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

What is happening help


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *Oh no, is that Mitch?! *(The guy on the roof.)


I think...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening help


I feel that


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

let's stop talking about CT now


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Thanks for reminding me... I met a hacker that talked about eating frogs._





you WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Are these tortimer island screenshots you took are recent? So many questionable people out there...


The ones I currently I have I'm pretty sure are from this year.
The ones from last year I don't have on my laptop right now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

please let's stop talking about it now, it's bringing back bad memories! :'(


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Here, have some Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

yay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272791
> Here, have some Happy Home Designer.


yes this is much better!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

_Corn bread recipes._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

jinkies, now I want corn bread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272791
> Here, have some Happy Home Designer.


Rod! I love him!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Thanks for reminding me... I met a hacker that talked about eating frogs._


ITMWAS A REFERENCE TO DOPPIO IN MY PFP


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272797


This is wholesome


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ITMWAS A REFERENCE TO DOPPIO IN MY PFP


bruh I can’t believe you’d just trigger her eating frog memories like that smh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

true Merry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Hmm. Hmmmmmmm. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 
Does she mean me?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tipper NO
> View attachment 272802


*oh my*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Okay???


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Tipper NO
> View attachment 272802


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272804


you know what, I am


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I can't either. _It's winter._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272805
> I can't either. _It's winter._


JUST BECAUSE ITS WINTER DOESNT MEAN YOU CAN LET YOUR GUARD DOWN. THE SUN CAN AND WILL KILL YOU. THATS WHY IM TRYING TO FIGHT THE SUN I WILL END ITS REIGN OF TERROR YOURE WELCOME I ACCEPT DONATIONS


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> JUST BECAUSE ITS WINTER DOESNT MEAN YOU CAN LET YOUR GUARD DOWN. THE SUN CAN AND WILL KILL YOU. THATS WHY IM TRYING TO FIGHT THE SUN I WILL END ITS REIGN OF TERROR YOURE WELCOME I ACCEPT DONATIONS


why don’t we just shoot the sun?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why don’t we just shoot the sun?


YOU THINK I HAVENT _TRIED_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh I can’t believe you’d just trigger her eating frog memories like that smh


 I was finished with my call with the boss so I ate my phone. Ring ring


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOU THINK I HAVENT _TRIED_


did you shoot it hard enough


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I was finished with my call with the boss so I ate my phone. Ring ring


I’m sorry what

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Enxssi said:


> did you shoot it hard enough


I still think punching the sun is a better option


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

well *i* think shooting the sun is a much better option.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well *i* think shooting the sun is a much better option.


Then go try it be my guest


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

So cute aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Alright, I'll be back later!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Alright, I'll be back later!


bye!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m sorry what
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

@Pinkshade


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272811
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> @Pinkshade


Art


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272811
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> @Pinkshade


  gun go pew pew


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

gun goes kapow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Bang bang


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

it didn’t work the sun is stil, up

*maybe we need a better gun.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it didn’t work the sun is stil, up
> 
> *maybe we need a better gun.*


*get a tank*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

*will do*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Automic bomb-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> *get a tank*


You're a fake o'hare stan-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

see now the problem is


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Automic bomb-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


ouch


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Automic bomb-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


I approve this message

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ouch


You have to pick your side my friend. The time has come.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ouch


>-> You better stan o'hare again


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> >-> You better stan o'hare again


_I'm still mad at him for displaying the crown in his house >:C_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272814


Did you do it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I approve this message
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Like I said I'm still mad at him


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Like I said I'm still mad at him


*WHERE DOES YOUR ALLEGIANCE LIE*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WHERE DOES YOUR ALLEGIANCE LIE*





Spoiler: ...



Moe.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Did you do it


I.. i think I did!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I.. i think I did! View attachment 272815


Yey


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I.. i think I did! View attachment 272815


Finally. 
*TRY TO GET THAT WORM NOW EARLY BIRD*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Moe.


I knew it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Finally.
> *TRY TO GET THAT WORM NOW EARLY BIRD*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> ...


;w; he stole my heart


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ;w; he stole my heart


Are you sure this is the guy
theft is a serious crime


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Are you sure this is the guy
> theft is a serious crime


yes, the moment I saw him in the campsite it was stolen


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yes, the moment I saw him in the campsite it was stolen


dont worry we’ll get your heart back which way did he go


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> dont worry we’ll get your heart back which way did he go


he went that way, around the bush


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he went that way, around the bush


On it
*FIRE AT WILL*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> On it
> *FIRE AT WILL*


_*NOOOOO DONT KILL HIM*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NOOOOO DONT KILL HIM*_


Don’t worry we won’t kill him that’s silly
*TAKE NO PRISONERS*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Don’t worry we won’t kill him that’s silly
> *TAKE NO PRISONERS*


*DONT ARREST HIM EITHER*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *DONT ARREST HIM EITHER*


I just said we weren’t going to do that


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Did I hear your heart got stolen?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I just said we weren’t going to do that


oh I didn't understand oops



Clockwise said:


> Did I hear your heart got stolen?


yes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Did I hear your heart got stolen?


Join me we’re getting it back


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

I wonder how O’hare feels about the situation


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder how O’hare feels about the situation


sad but it's his fault for displaying the crown and not wearing it smh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

He agreed to give it back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> He agreed to give it backView attachment 272819


Woohoo


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Idk if this is relevant but I found this


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk if this is relevant but I found this


me but with villagers


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

h


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2020)

got fourty bucks from trading in stuff at gamestop
not yet i still need to trade it in


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Diva is moving out, someone recommend me a villager if I can’t find a cat on an NMT island.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Diva is moving out, someone recommend me a villager if I can’t find a cat on an NMT island.


*o'hare*

if not, Static, Snake, Marshal yes im saying favorites that aren't cats


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Diva is moving out, someone recommend me a villager if I can’t find a cat on an NMT island.


bam


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

hazel


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Should I replace Sherb? And if so should I choose Ankha, Kiki or Kabuki to replace him with?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Freya is best villager fight me


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Should I replace Sherb? And if so should I choose Ankha, Kiki or Kabuki to replace him with?


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I have Moe as my lazy and I'm more attached already..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

On the topic of stolen hearts, I stopped being a Kirby stan so I could be an Inkling. _Um._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Everyone out here trying to have multiple types of villagers
Me: *laughs in snooty and smug*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Everyone out here trying to have multiple types of villagers
> Me: *laughs in snooty and smug*


* laughs in 2 smug, 2 normal, 2 cranky, and 2 lazy*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Everyone out here trying to have multiple types of villagers
> Me: *laughs in snooty and smug*


My first town is missing Smug and Uchi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have no peppy or uchi, fight me.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

All the villagers I don’t plan on kicking out are smug and snooty

btw jocks can perish


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)

i wouldn't mind having all lazies


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> i wouldn't mind having all lazies


Me too and I know who I'd pick


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> btw jocks can perish


_How dare you. I love Lyman and Inkwell._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _How dare you. I love Lyman and Inkwell._


Oh I dare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)

aww the glasses


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


_I used to dislike him but I think I changed my mind  _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I used to dislike him but I think I changed my mind _


Ahahaha. I've had him since 2013.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

now i have forty four bucks gamestop credit what do i get


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now i have forty four bucks gamestop credit what do i get


those things off ebay from before


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now i have forty four bucks gamestop credit what do i get


A game you really want?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Amiibo cards


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Amiibo cards


This is the best choice, so forget mine.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Amiibo cards sounds better... if _there even are any._


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I feel like playing Sims 3 for making sims, tell me who I should make. But I can only do one at a time because it’s so laggy.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Make Mario or Luigi. I don't know, I never played the Sims.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like playing Sims 3 for making sims, tell me who I should make. But I can only do one at a time because it’s so laggy.


_o'hare_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like playing Sims 3 for making sims, tell me who I should make. But I can only do one at a time because it’s so laggy.


Bob, bones, Punchy, Tom, or Raymond? I don't really know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

is it wrong that tinyhead reminds me of one of my cats? I think it is, I'm sorry!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> is it wrong that tinyhead reminds me of one of my cats? I think it is, I'm sorry!
> 
> View attachment 272839


You didn’t have to do this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You didn’t have to do this


I'm serious, they look similar. He has a tiny head.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm serious, they look similar. He has a tiny head.


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I've never even seen that cat before


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


Lmao


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _o'hare_


I’m sorry if it’s bad and in low quality 


Spoiler



"



https://imgur.com/a/sXlp7xP




I’ll do Raymond next


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


Sorry for bad pic, I had to find one small enough


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sorry for bad pic, I had to find one small enough
> View attachment 272846


Dear lord it’s real


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*Cute sleepy Raichu*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m sorry if it’s bad and in low quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*oh no he's hot*


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *oh no he's hot*


Im sorry lol, I use too much cc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm sleepy, but I want to have fun. What do I do?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm sleepy, but I want to have fun. What do I do?


Sleep for your health uwu


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

i’m gonna get 51 clubhouse games or whatever

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I'm sleepy, but I want to have fun. What do I do?


Sleep while playing your nintendo switch


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m gonna get 51 clubhouse games or whatever
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


I want that game, but I have too many other priorities... 
Also... Ahaha I can't do anything in my sleep.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Here is business cat in Sims


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/a/EYAoISh




This is kinda embarrassing ngl  
Might as well do more


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I want that game, but I have too many other priorities...
> Also... Ahaha I can't do anything in my sleep.


Lucid dream


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Lucid dream


Okay, I _did_ have a dream that I was an Inkling, but that was like... a year ago. Wait, was that a sign I would act like this later?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I _did_ have a dream that I was an Inkling, but that was like... a year ago. Wait, was that a sign I would act like this later?


THE PROPHECY


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here is business cat in Sims
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


is that supposed t be my profile picture because uh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> THE PROPHECY


buy the ink tank and a water gun and bam


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is that supposed t be my profile picture because uh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Not really unless if you want to, it’s Raymond btw.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> buy the ink tank and a water gun and bam


Well, I... I only act like one online.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well, I... I only act like one online.


i haven’t seen you act like one so that’s a new fact i learned


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well, I... I only act like one online.


GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> GO BIG OR GO HOME


ACT LIKE ONE 
DO IT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> GO BIG OR GO HOME


My parents don't even know what Splatoon is. I'm just trying to avoid embarrassment.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

@Pinkshade 



Oh my


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

who cares this is an online forum
like Pinkshade said
go big or go hime


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Only I exist


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Here is pudding face Mario
No it’s not a hot one anymore.
And it might be cursed


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/a/Sj38ysQ






	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

I think that’s all, I might play with them some other time.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here is pudding face Mario
> No it’s not a hot one anymore.
> And it might be cursed
> 
> ...


i pretend i do not see


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Okaaaaaaay.

Woomy! *throws Splat Bomb*

_You told me to act like one._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here is pudding face Mario
> No it’s not a hot one anymore.
> And it might be cursed
> 
> ...


_questions life_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaaaay.
> 
> Woomy! *throws Splat Bomb*
> 
> _You told me to act like one._


yep you were right even i feel embarrassed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

_why was the O'Hare one so hot doe tf_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaaaay.
> 
> Woomy! *throws Splat Bomb*
> 
> _You told me to act like one._


_BECOME WHO YOU WERE MEANT TO BE CHILD_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _BECOME WHO YOU WERE MEANT TO BE CHILD_


DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why was the O'Hare one so hot doe tf_


I wanted to try something experimental, I can try doing a pudding face one though.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I kinda take it seriously on Club Tortimer and tell people I can't swim. Also if I'm Callie or Marie, I say "Stay Fresh" instead of goodbye.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wanted to try something experimental, I can try doing a pudding face one though.


_no I love it, kudos to you man_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I kinda take it seriously on Club Tortimer and tell people I can't swim. Also if I'm Callie or Marie, I say "Stay Fresh" instead of goodbye.


wow, ok. Stay fresh. im going to bed now anyway


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

do it do it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

*DO IT DO IT*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*What more do you want from me?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

jumping on the bandwagon
*DO IT DO IT*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

i don’t know my text wont go any bigger


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*What more do you want from me?*_


*SUCCUMB TO THE DARK SIDE*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don’t know my text wont go any bigger


oh no. what a dilemma


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

*DO IT DO IT*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

*DO IT DO IT DO IT*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

*DO IT DO IT*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

_*DO IT DO IT*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

*DO IT DO IT*


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Do it?
My game is taking forever to load, the last time I played was NH’s release.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I think I'm going to hide instead.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

yeah, do it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I think I'm going to hide instead.


give in


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi died, I can't believe this.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

You know what's funny? This all started with me buying that second copy of New Leaf, which got me out of my hiatus... then since I was finally experiencing the Amiibo update, I scanned the ones I had and then I got a bit too attached to the Studio Headphones and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

F in the chat
F

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> You know what's funny? This all started with me buying that second copy of New Leaf, which got me out of my hiatus... then since I was finally experiencing the Amiibo update, I scanned the ones I had and then I got a bit too attached to the Studio Headphones and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Wow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Don't Inklings just respawn?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

F


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Finally loaded my game, I might play with the 3 I made right now.
F


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finally loaded my game, I might play with the 3 I made right now.
> F


_make sure to be extra nice to O'Hare_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think I can sleep anymore.

_*What did you do?!*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _make sure to be extra nice to O'Hare_


I will, what job should I give him?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't think I can sleep anymore.
> 
> _*What did you do?!*_


_was it my fault?_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

do wat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I will, what job should I give him?


If there's anything to do with music give him that cause iirc he wants to be a musician


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

If we’re talking logically here, inklings need a place to respawn. That means by sabotaging one of the spawn points, you could kill an inkling, for good. Also, the inkling souls float up when splatted, and return to the spawn point. This means, if you were to catch the inkling soul, you could technically make it so inklings never respawn. And what about being killed by water right after the match ends? You don’t respawn after that, so are you dead? or do you wait until the match is fully over and come back to the map when it’s completely empty? These are the things i wonder at night.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If we’re talking logically here, inklings need a place to respawn. That means by sabotaging one of the spawn points, you could kill an inkling, for good. Also, the inkling souls float up when splatted, and return to the spawn point. This means, if you were to catch the inkling soul, you could technically make it so inklings never respawn. And what about being killed by water right after the match ends? You don’t resplendent after that, so are you dead? or do you wait until the match is fully over and come back to the map when it’s completely empty? These are the things i wonder at nigh.pt.


ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _was it my fault?_


I don't even remember anymore.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

I

How do you sleep with these thoughts.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If we’re talking logically here, inklings need a place to respawn. That means by sabotaging one of the spawn points, you could kill an inkling, for good. Also, the inkling souls float up when splatted, and return to the spawn point. This means, if you were to catch the inkling soul, you could technically make it so inklings never respawn. And what about being killed by water right after the match ends? You don’t respawn after that, so are you dead? or do you wait until the match is fully over and come back to the map when it’s completely empty? These are the things i wonder at night.


_*WHAT*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*WHAT*_


IM DYING WHY IS THIS THREAD SO GOOD AT MAKING ME LAUGH


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh yeah, and how does the ink not get stuck in the gun or tank? Ink is sticky and viscous, so the inklings are using dark magic (or some super high PSI) to get the ink out of the gun. And even if it was high PSI, water guns can’t make enough PSI to shoot ink out of the gun. Most weapons don’t have an air compressor on them, either. So how do they get enough pressure to be shot?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> IM DYING WHY IS THIS THREAD SO GOOD AT MAKING ME LAUGH


I've actually been laughing through a lot of this.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've actually been laughing through a lot of this.


I need to sleep but this is better

my best friend who told me to sleep is probably gonna be mad but oh well..


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

go to bed now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't wanna miss out on this gold

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> go to bed now


no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I need to sleep but this is better
> 
> my best friend who told me to sleep is probably gonna be mad but oh well..


Wait, you were the one who gave me a good reason to sleep... _What happened?_


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Mario burnt waffles


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, you were the one who gave me a good reason to sleep... _What happened?_


_I don't want to miss out this is too good ;;_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Mario burnt waffles


Dum maro


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't wanna miss out on this gold
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


*GO TO SLEEP, DO IT DO IT NOW GO TO BED NOW DO IT NOW DO IT RIGHT NOW OR ELSE DO IT GO SLEEP ITS TIME TO GO TO SLEEP NOW DO IT*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *GO TO SLEEP, DO IT DO IT NOW GO TO BED NOW DO IT NOW DO IT RIGHT NOW OR ELSE DO IT GO SLEEP ITS TIME TO GO TO SLEEP NOW DO IT*


*YOU CANT MAKE ME*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

*Don’t yell at me.*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_Ahem._



Spoiler: Old me meets new me


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Also, how do Splatlings work? Inklings don’t seem to do anything with the gun while charging it, so how does it charge and fire? Maybe we are the weapon, controlling the Inklings. Also, where do they keep their Sub and Special? Why can’t they pull out their special any time in the match? Why do we need to charge it up? How do splat bombs work? There is no visible apparatus forcing something into the balloon making it pop like a splat bomb.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Don’t yell at me.*


*No you yelled at me so hah*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Also, how do Splatlings work? Inklings don’t seem to do anything with the gun while charging it, so how does it charge and fire? Maybe we are the weapon, controlling the Inklings. Also, where do they keep their Sub and Special? Why can’t they pull out their special any time in the match? Why do we need to charge it up? How do splat bombs work? There is no visible apparatus forcing something into the balloon making it pop like a splat bomb.


_Kurb_.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Kurb_.


what


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *No you yelled at me so hah*


*sniffles* that’s mean


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

He is also talking to a little kid, I might post more screenshots later if anyone's interested.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Kurb_.



_Enxssi._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> _Enxssi._


_Lucas._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *sniffles* that’s mean


no u only my parents can tell me what to do


Spoiler: ..



and my best friend cause I don't wanna mess with him when he's mad


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 11, 2020)

@Clockwise Tangy dancing makes me smile so much haha. Thank you for being the cause of a good moment!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I tell myself when to sleep... and uhhhhhhh yeah, it isn't working right now.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

How does going into ink refresh the ink tank? wouldn’t they have to stop and open the cork on the tank, and then pour more ink into it? Also, why can’t you fire into a spawn point? Why can’t you move at the very start of the match? How do inklings transport?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

@ohare01 im sad now bbecause you yelled at me


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Lucas._



_ENXSSI..._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I tell myself when to sleep... and uhhhhhhh yeah, it isn't working right now.


Same I can't sleep when all this good stuff is happening

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 272857
> @ohare01 im sad now bbecause you yelled at me


well how do u think I feel ú-ù


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

this thread has become a train that’s burning. each train car contains each group that posts here, and right now we‘re violently derailing from the tracks.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> @Clockwise Tangy dancing makes me smile so much haha. Thank you for being the cause of a good moment!


How did you get here? *shows funny Mii screenshot of you*


----------



## Skunk (Jun 11, 2020)

did I win yet


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay I’m going to bed @ohare01 I will remember the time you yelled at me good *NIGHT*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> this thread has become a train that’s burning. each train car contains each group that posts here, and right now we‘re violently derailing from the tracks.


Maybe but it's my favorite thread to ever exist now I love everyone here rn lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Okay I’m going to bed @ohare01 I will remember the time you yelled at me good *NIGHT*


Nooooo I'm sowwy gn ;-;


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Okay I’m going to bed @ohare01 I will remember the time you yelled at me good *NIGHT*


no sleeping until i buy 51 clubhouse games in switch for 39.99


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no sleeping until i buy 51 clubhouse games in switch for 39.99


Don't buy it so everyone stays up forever

*SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: COUGH


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

y’all so i’m trading in
kirby planet robobot
ac:hhd
1 2 switch
some psvita game
smash bros 3ds 
mario tennis open


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: HELP THIS IS CUTE


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

who drew that

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

it died again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all so i’m trading in
> kirby planet robobot
> ac:hhd
> 1 2 switch
> ...


Awww, really? I get too attached to my games and there is no way I would give up Planet Robobot and HHD


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

i have two HHD copies
not sure which one i traded in
idc about robobot


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have two HHD copies
> not sure which one i traded in
> idc about robobot


Oh, I meant myself. I'm still obsessed with Kirby.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I really should sleep lmao and it seems like things are slowing down


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

it’s 2:30 here and i’m stuck in the bathroom because i dread what is out there in the dark when i open the door


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, you should lmao. Goodnight!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Its 1:21 here and oof

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

And oki goodnight all!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Why am I finding these things NOW


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

gn imma go sleep then go trade in my games


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm probably going to sleep too. But I accidentally found a bunch of Inkling Kirby art Whyyyyyy now?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 272864


That's just Smash Bros.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

you caninsert tables into posts


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Since everyone's gonna sleep that's an even better reason for me to sleep _unless Pinkshade starts chaos again lmao.._

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> youcaninserttablesintoposts


Wow


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

@Pinkshade start chaos


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Pinkshade start chaos


DUDE I NEED SLEEP

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

WHY ARE YOU TORTURING ME


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Pinkshade start chaos


Nooooooooo we need sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Nooooooooo we need sleep


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

sleep is for the weak
and i dropped my tp roll in the sink


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sleep is for the weak
> and i dropped my tp roll in the sink


Are you going to sleep on the toilet or something


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> sleep is for the weak
> and i dropped my tp roll in the sink


Not sleeping makes me weak. I don't see the logic behind saying that.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I want to make an Imgur, but I dont want to put my phone number...





Believe it or not, but this is my 1337th screenshot from my game


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

y’all i should set up a split the room game between us some day


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Am very tired but.. Kurb why

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Kurb said:


> y’all i should set up a split the room game between us some day


How would that work do you have to buy that game? I have no money


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all i should set up a split the room game between us some day


How does that work?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

i could get one of my freinds that has the game to play it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

if y’all have twitch it makes everything ten times easier


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Glad to know simply the mention of my name now strikes fear into the hearts of many lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope, I don't have a Twitch account.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i could get one of my freinds that has the game to play it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> if y’all have twitch it makes everything ten times easier


I don't have twitch hhhhhh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Glad to know simply the mention of my name now strikes fear into the hearts of many lmao


_y e s, i t d o e s_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

I don’t have twitch but I could


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to make an Imgur, but I dont want to put my phone number...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's O'Hare doin rn


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: I was looking for this when everyone was yelling "do it" uggghhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's O'Hare doin rn


He came home from the cafe, I gave him the musician job also.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> He came home from the cafe, I gave him the musician job also.


Ohh ok, share a pic of him when you can lmao


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ohh ok, share a pic of him when you can lmao


I will


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

This is basically a public group chat now and I love it so much lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Whoa almost 4,000 posts
I need help


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Me, worrying if the mods find out we are using this to chat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Me, worrying if the mods find out we are using this to chat


That's why there's another last person to posts wins

Although this one is better


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Also...

_*Oh my gosh I have 5000 posts.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Playing guitar in the club


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Playing guitar in the club


*hawt *and that fits him perfectly

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Also...
> 
> _*Oh my gosh I have 5000 posts.*_


*WOOHOO 5,000 POST MILESTONE BABY*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

He really do be vibin tho

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Ok TBT says I’m logged out but I can still access everything and I’m confused
Nevermind we good now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: WHY AM I STILL LOOKING AT GOOGLE IMAGES


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I might go to bed when it hits 2, any later and my best friend will be even more mad



Spoiler: ...



or worse.. disappointed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I might go to bed when it hits 2, any later and my best friend will be even more mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, me too. That's when Click Critters hits reset so uhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

When did Raymond start cooking better than Mario?
Mario burnt the waffles again.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Mama mia


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm bout to sleep T minus 1 minute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm about to do my dailies on Click Critters and then sleep, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

SLEEPY TIME goodnight everyone!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Yeah, I feel like I have to use this every time now. Good night!











Edit: Yes, I am _actually_ going to bed now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Are you prepared for me to take the win?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

You thought


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooo, that’s too bad.  I thought everyone else got tuckered out and went home.  Game over.  I can always try again though!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

You fool. I do not sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooo, but everyone has to sleep eventually hahahaha.  Alright then.  I’ll give up the win for now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Just for that you can have victory my friend


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm...
Do I go to Club Tortimer today or do I play Pokemon White 2?

Edit: I've chosen and now I will go first check to make sure my villagers aren't trying to move.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

higuysI’mbackhello


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Helloooooo
Um I took the Squid Sisters to Club Tortimer LOL.

Edit: Okay, I'm leaving for a bit. My brother has a bunch of new games on his laptop. I should be back later!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm up now so good morning. I love this chaotic thread.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Good morning! I love this thread, its like "Talk to eachother nonsense" now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

wow it really is and that's amazing this thread is like my source of happiness.


----------



## Wildtown (Jun 11, 2020)

I win


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

beep beep i have awoken from my _slumber _

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

also, look up project artichoke on wikapedia. its kinda interesting


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa I am busy watching my brother play OneShot now!
Sorry, I might be gone for a while.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey guys I'm awake too !


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the thread? for the night probably lol



sike only here to win now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

It's noon right now from where I live haha.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

It's 11 am here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

why do I vividly remember the Pyukumukus I'm halas bathroom?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

I just woke up 

It is noon here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

I was looking up villagers for reference and I found this. Personally, it's too cute to pass this up. This is not mine just so you know. @ohare01 would probably freak out.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

Awwww look at Rover


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I was looking up villagers for reference and I found this. Personally, it's too cute to pass this up. This is not mine just so you know. @ohare01 would probably freak out.
> View attachment 272990


Awwww it's so cute!! I think it's made by @Boccages , their art is really good ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I was looking up villagers for reference and I found this. Personally, it's too cute to pass this up. This is not mine just so you know. @ohare01 would probably freak out.
> View attachment 272990


_*Wait I see Pate whaaaaaat.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

@Rosie977 How's your Tom drawing coming along? Last time I saw it it was coming out really cute!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I had this saved as a draft. Don't ask.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Rosie977 How's your Tom drawing coming along? Last time I saw it it was coming out really cute!


Ahh thanks! I haven't actually worked on it since then, but I'll probably be done soon!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

TTing to get Sherb out does anyone want him when he's in boxes?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I would but I don't have the game.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> TTing to get Sherb out does anyone want him when he's in boxes?


I wouldn't mind having him! Are you looking for anything in return?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I wouldn't mind having him! Are you looking for anything in return?


Maybe some nmt if you don't mind, but if you don't have any extra it's ok!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe some nmt if you don't mind, but if you don't have any extra it's ok!


Oof, I have like 10 last time I checked. I already used 40 if em fot someone nice.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Oof, I have like 10 last time I checked. I already used 40 if em fot someone nice.


Oh, well like I said you don't have to give me anything ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I keep staring at my Splatoon Amiibos nearly every time I walk past them. What does that mean???


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I keep staring at my Splatoon Amiibos nearly every time I walk past them. What does that mean???


you're in love with them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're in love with them


Oh no... I think you're right. I've been trying to ignore it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh no... I think you're right. I've been trying to ignore it.


but which one do you love the most?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh no... I think you're right. I've been trying to ignore it.


I was joking but wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> but which one do you love the most?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> but which one do you love the most?


Hmm... _All of them.

I actually never picked between Callie and Marie or Pearl and Marina, so..._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hmm... _All of them.
> 
> I actually never picked between Callie and Marie or Pearl and Marina, so..._


can i vote to eliminate pearl?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> can i vote to eliminate pearl?


No.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> can i vote to eliminate pearl?


I like Pearl


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

also, i only played splat 1 but callie>marie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like Pearl


I like all of them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like Pearl


her forehead is bigger than tom nook's net worth


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't really have a favorite... they're all good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> her forehead is bigger than tom nook's net worth


I'm dying of laughter inside now because I remember my brother showing me a funny Pearl Mii once.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm dying of laughter inside now because I remember my brother showing me a funny Pearl Mii once.


I think I made one... I might try to find it later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

oh boyyyy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Wheeeeeeeee


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think I made one... I might try to find it later


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273037


*Where is her hair?!*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *Where is her hair?!*


uhhhh we don't talk about that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Adeleine but CURSED


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Should delete my Pokemon Y save? I want to play it, but it's impossible to play on my current save because I lost all my Pokemon and can't get them back. Should I just delete it and start over?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Should delete my Pokemon Y save? I want to play it, but it's impossible to play on my current save because I lost all my Pokemon and can't get them back. Should I just delete it and start over?


If there's not anything still on it you'll regret deleting, then sure.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

thinking of moving sylvana out of the island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Woo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thinking of moving sylvana out of the island


Why, she's so nice?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thinking of moving sylvana out of the island


I've seen her and I think she's adorable.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I ended up letting Lolly go cause I can amiibo her back in, anyone want her?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

thinking about how i just demolished everyone else in Blackjack in 51 worldwide classics


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Goodbye Pokemon Y save! (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Goodbye Pokemon Y save!
> View attachment 273060View attachment 273061


Awww. *waves goodbye*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

one more pic before cat goes. I hate to have to do this. (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

then dont


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

well sure but I kinda have to... I actually just thought of an idea to be able to save it!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

SAVE IT AT ALL COSTS


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

still thinking about that time i dominated in blackjack in 51 worldwide classics


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I just tried my idea and it didn't work so im gonna have to. ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Again does anyone want Lolly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I just realized most of my posts from before TBT 3.0 do not show up if I search my name... I think it might be all the basement posts.
This means I actually didn't find my first post from this thread.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Rip cat, she has been reborn as Cat Senior.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

I am too scared to find my first post because I do not remember being on here at all but when I tried to sign up it told me my email already had an account and it was right so I don’t know how my brain deleted that period of time from my memory


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just realized most of my posts from before TBT 3.0 do not show up if I search my name... I think it might be all the basement posts.
> This means I actually didn't find my first post from this thread.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Oh ouch


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

here's proof

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271168819541585920


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here's proof
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271168819541585920


Wait hold up how’d that guy get negative points-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

hmmm who should be my starter?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Wait hold up how’d that guy get negative points-


if you bet after you have 0 chips, you can get into the negative. and if you double down while doing so, it doubles the amount you bet, which means you can have even less points, but sometimes going into negative can be as essential strategy.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you bet after you have 0 chips, you can get into the negative. and if you double down while doing so, it doubles the amount you bet, which means you can have even less points, but sometimes going into negative can be as essential strategy.


How and when can it be a good strategy?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmm who should be my starter?
> View attachment 273073


Hard question!
-Fennekin is my favorite
-I actually picked Froakie
-Lately, I'm starting to think Chespin is adorable


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

if you bet when you're low, it'll get you into negative. if you win, you'll get more than you put in.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Where did this even come from?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Where did this even come from?


This i think...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This i think...View attachment 273074


I meant the gif itself. I've never forgotten that line from her, lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I meant the gif itself. I've never forgotten that line from her, lol.


hmmm I doubt it but maybe the manga?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmm I doubt it but maybe the manga?


I've never looked at the manga, but I know it exists.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh, well like I said you don't have to give me anything ^^


No, I'll give you my NMTs! Will you be available at like 6pm EST?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: What... am I... doing...?


----------



## myu (Jun 11, 2020)

hi! do you have lolly in boxes?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Again does anyone want Lolly


hi do u still have lolly?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome to the party! I think.




Spoiler: Would you believe me if I said this was still a Smash Bros. Google search???


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Im going island hopping wish me luck


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im going island hopping wish me luck


Good luck!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Im going island hopping wish me luck


Good luck, who are you looking for?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good luck, who are you looking for?


Just any cat ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I kinda want to plan my NH villagers, but I'm pretty sure I will not be getting any of them except the ones I have cards of.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I kinda want to plan my NH villagers, but I'm pretty sure I will not be getting any of them except the ones I have cards of.


I didn’t think I’d get any villagers I wanted but they just showed up SO IF YOU BELIEVE IT SHALL BE

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Ehhhh I want these 2 villagers gone but they’re too happy and I don’t want to start hitting them with a net ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm.... I want Pate and Marina... and I want to get Audie for my brother... I'm just not really imagining it happen.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Woohoo for page 1400


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nice


No u r


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No u r


ur nicer uwu~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Am I dumb for not realizing until now that Izuku Midoriya posted on my profile back in 2018?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Hail Pichu


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Still looking for cat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Why did I go on Club Tortimer with the 3DS that has no more space for screenhots?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Will you get the man the myth the legend Ratmond?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

wait I think they have him already


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Will you get the man the myth the legend Ratmond?


_I have him in both of my towns rn so impossible_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> wait I think they have him already


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

what about kiki?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Mitzi?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

There's so many good cats


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Im going island hopping tomorrow as well, I also hope I run into my favorite or someone decent.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

punchy or death


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I got the opposite of what I want... Barold O_O


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got the opposite of what I want... Barold O_O


That’s the best possible villager


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s the best possible villager


*NO*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

there are officially too many good cats and I want them all


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

take him home

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

take barold or riot


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Take barold!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> take him home
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> take barold or riot


No no no no no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I got the opposite of what I want... Barold O_O


Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Take barold!


NOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

AM NOT TAKING THE BAROLD


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

highkey want barold myself


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

How many tickets do you have left?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Go look for Bob


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How many tickets do you have left?


22 ;;

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Go look for Bob


If I find him I'll take him


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Bang bang Ruby stan here-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Punchy


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Keep going, I hope you find someone you like.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Punchy


Idk I had him and wasn't very attached idk why


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Me too, I can't wait to hear who you pick!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s the best possible villager


yes.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *NO*


fine i hope you get Al

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> yes.


HE GETS IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Wait yall looking for villagers? I know a couple of people who can help-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> fine i hope you get Al
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


*no Al either*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Idk I had him and wasn't very attached idk why


wow, sorry to hear that


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wow, sorry to hear that


Yea but ima give him to my cousin cause he's his fav villager

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

He's in my 2nd town rn

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

LMAO I GOT LIMBERG WHY GAME


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

ngl punchy is ugly to me idky


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

what about Rudy?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

argh idk if I should just use my tablet without a case or my gross old case that’s peeling. I want to just get a normal, simple one but I can’t because quarantine


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> what about Rudy?


I'd get him too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LMAO I GOT LIMBERG WHY GAME


Noooooooooooo I didn't like him when he was in Popstar.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> argh idk if I should just use my tablet without a case or my gross old case that’s peeling. I want to just get a normal, simple one but I can’t because quarantine


I'll help you get a case


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

oh no, definitely taken out for a reason


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll help you get a case


nah that’s alright, no ones gonna see it anyways

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273178
> oh no, definitely taken out for a reason


i really want a GameCube now for some reason


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273178
> oh no, definitely taken out for a reason


I hate it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I miss felyne...




	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

she's so cute!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I miss felyne...
> View attachment 273179
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> ...


Same ;^; and it's a he he's a lazy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: HELP THIS IS CUTE


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

How is the island hopping?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same ;^; and it's a he he's a lazy


Haha oops, I've never had him.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: HELP THIS IS CUTE


oh dang that is cute


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Haha oops, I've never had him.


I haven't either lol I just know cause I've been around the wiki ;P


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Nosegay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273180 Nosegay


I cackled what is that?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

She looks decent in my opinion, they should've bring her back in instead of Snooty.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

anyone remember Iggy?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I cackled what is that?


it’s nosegay.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> She looks decent in my opinion, they should've bring her back in instead of Snooty.


Idk if they would've cause of the name :v

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> anyone remember Iggy?


Yes


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Too bad he’s the only bear that’s not in NH.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh. Nosegay means a bunch of flowers.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: HELP THIS IS CUTE


It's too cute for my eyes!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I really miss Tarou, I want him on my island


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273183


I swear I saw a message in a bottle from him in NH.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

You ever just have weird conversations with yourself?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

View attachment 273186


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Meow and Bow?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Still no cat ugh...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273186


I'm not allowed to look at that?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still no cat ugh...


I wish they did increase the rate for the cats, but its rng, it’s probably because there is way too many cats in the game.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm not allowed to look at that?


It's yodel


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

im almost positive I saw a bottle message from pigleg


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Imagine I get a cat and it's like, Monique or Tabby


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Picture?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

HOLY CRAP I FOUND STITCHES...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Take him anyway


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

BUT HES NOT A CAT..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

AAAAAAAAA


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BUT HES NOT A CAT..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> AAAAAAAAA


*Do it*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> HOLY CRAP I FOUND STITCHES...


Congrats, but keep looking for cats. I found him at my campsite and left him.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Do it*


I'm conflicted kwhwgwgrwfqv

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Congrats, but keep looking for cats. I found him at my campsite and left him.


Idk if I should or not,,,,,


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Do it*


didn't you want someone to visit your island? lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope, this is your choice but I say cats.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Cats


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

cats!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Cats it is then I'm srry stitches


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

CAT PAAAARTY I have Oliva Kid cat and Merry- The cats are the best- I want Kabuki-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: ...



Okay, question... Am I an Inkling or is there an Inkling controlling me? What do you think?

I've been on here for hours and I'm just losing it now... uhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Yay cats!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay cats!


I just hope I actually find one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh, I have Stitches's Amiibo card


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dio is controlling you-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just hope I actually find one


Well I think you will. Good luck!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

If I don't find a cat im gonna regret passing him up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Meeeeeooooow cats are the best-


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

eek


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Stitches is ugly tbh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

my favorite pig is rasher


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dio is controlling you-


I don't even watch that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> didn't you want someone to visit your island? lmao


I’m doin stuff first


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m doin stuff first


Hey let me come too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't even watch that


>->  watch jojo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

>:C


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> >->  watch jojo


Is it violent?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

@FreeHelium


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

GUYS COME TO MY ISLAND AND TAKE MY FLOWERS TOO MANY IM LOSING IT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hey let me come too


ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is it violent?


Ye


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is it violent?


y-yes


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

i don’t anime


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ok


: D


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i don’t anime


Everyone should anime


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i don’t anime


anime rn watch boku no pico


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @FreeHelium
> View attachment 273202


Google images strikes again

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> anime rn watch boku no pico


ew no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> anime rn watch boku no pico


No, bad, go to the corner of the room and think about your life


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Everyone should anime


well I dont anime, okay?
wat are you going to do about it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah, the violence is why I don't want to watch JoJo, sorry.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> anime rn watch boku no pico


don't listen!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> No, bad, go to the corner of the room and think about your life


What's boko no pico?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> don't listen!!!


What is it ??


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's boko no pico?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


_*NOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's boko no pico?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Very inappropriate, I hadn’t watched it but it is according to the internet.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What's boko no pico?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


nope don't ask


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I've never heard of boko no pico


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> anime rn watch boku no pico


i will not watch lewd anime, and no amount of convincing is going to make me watch booker no peacoat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

What is it ?????


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've never heard of boko no pico


for a very good reason


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Am I too innocent to know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_Oh gosh I hate lewd stuff. How dare you._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is it ?????


Inappropriate anime like Clockwise said


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Actually story time- When I was 10 someone told me to watch boku no pico- I had no idea what it was. I regret my existence. I hoped for the episodes to get better. they didn't. ._.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @FreeHelium
> View attachment 273202


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

stop! nobody should watch boko no pico


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> stop! nobody should watch boko no pico


^^^^^^^


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm not looking it up im not gonna wreck my innocence even more than it is already


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

._. On a better note watch jojo or perish


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

that was our rickroll back in the day, tricking eachother into watching that dumpster fire


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

on a wayyyy better note watch free


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I want to watch jojo but I can't rip


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello ^-^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> on a wayyyy better note watch free


or literally anything but boko no pico


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

hi


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> on a wayyyy better note watch free


Y E S OH Y E S GAY SWIMMING BOYS


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Hello ^-^


Welcome to the dumpster fire that is this thread 

*I love it*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Hello ^-^


Hi!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: ......



I told myself that my mind was part Inkling. I... I'm not a sane person.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Rei x nagisa okay


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Welcome to the dumpster fire that is this thread
> 
> *I love it*


I think it’s more like a whole wasteland on fire


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Watch Your Lie In April!

...If you want to cry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_Watch Nichijou_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Watch Your Lie In April!
> 
> ...If you want to cry


Yes


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

alright brb im gonna go think about the plot of an animated series I want to make but never will


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

16 tickets left..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Toradora
Angel beats
Clannad
watch them!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 16 tickets left..


*OH NO*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

A SILENT VOICE W A T C H IT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

*The thread is moving too fast aaaaaaaaaaaaa



Spoiler











*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A SILENT VOICE W A T C H IT


Another amazing one


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

This thread is the only thing keeping me sane rn

cause drama irl rn ty guys


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Your name
5 centimeters per second


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I swear nobody saw the one post I did about an anime to watch LOL.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

im gonna try and get nook miles so I can fund @ohare01’s  island hopping


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooooh Disaterous life of Saiki K noragami No.6 watch em all


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im gonna try and get nook miles so I can fund @ohare01’s  island hopping


: D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

*is winning*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

are you guys telling *me* to watch all these animes or...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *is winning*


Don't ruin the chat >:0

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> are you guys telling *me* to watch all these animes or...


Idk at this point


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

I recommend Your Name it’s a good movie


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> are you guys telling *me* to watch all these animes or...


Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *is winning*


Welcome to the train wreck thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I recommend Your Name it’s a good movie


Yessss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Welcome to the train wreck thread


i mean ya aint wrong


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Girl who lept through time...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*My brother watched Your Name without me aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

*TRAINWRECK THREAD TRAINWRECK THREAD*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*My brother watched Your Name without me aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*_


How dare him!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Welcome to the dumpster fire that is this thread
> 
> *I love it*


Thank you lol. I am just bored so I started reading. I spent the past hour reading this whole thread.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

How'l moving castle-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

when you download something without your parents permission


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

oh jeez I forgot I’m suppose to get nookk miles


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Listen No.6 is so good-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *TRAINWRECK THREAD TRAINWRECK THREAD*


ohare01 spitting facts


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

I have 20 nmts and 50k miles who wanna trade tbt for nmts so I can get to 1.2k tbt to change my dumb name


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

me
wait i Don’t have any tbt ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *TRAINWRECK THREAD TRAINWRECK THREAD*


Anime thread now, yay!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

WATCH BANANYA ITS SO CUTE


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

please help get my name changed and please take my flowers i hate them

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> WATCH BANANYA ITS SO CUTE


WAIT I HAVE THAT CALENDER ITS A ANIME?!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> please help get my name changed and please take my flowers i hate them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


How many tbt for nook miles?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> please help get my name changed and please take my flowers i hate them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


are they hybrids?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

what if i ate blades of grass


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> please help get my name changed and please take my flowers i hate them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


AND YES ITS AN ANIME

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> what if i ate blades of grass


you'd be a cow


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Guys watch Your lie in April, it's _funny don't listen!_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

history of the entire world, I guess


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Guys... _There's a Kirby anime._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

You guys need to watch Beyond the boundary


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh even better....* Animal Crossing anime movie*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Anohana anyone?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

aight guys but
doubutsu no mori
noo jirchi ninjad me


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys... _There's a Kirby anime._


yeah i watched it as a kid lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Why is this the best thread ever?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

what if i ate blades of glass


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why is this the best thread ever?


It is my source of happiness


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what if i ate blades of glass


Why do you want to?

Edit: Never mind it's a bill wurtz video


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke dm me dodo whenever ur island is open going afk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why do you want to?
> 
> Edit: Never mind it's a bill wurtz video


yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

watch bill wurtz


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

might giveaway some stuff I don’t need after I finish decorating


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke dm me dodo whenever ur island is open going afk


Honestly i’m probably gonna get distracted with decorating my island


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> yes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> watch bill wurtz


history of the entire world, i guess


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

I want everyone to take my freakin flowers


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Honestly i’m probably gonna get distracted with decorating my island


_but I wanna come too_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but I wanna come too_


_I wanna do stuffs first reeee_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want everyone to take my freakin flowers


I don't even have New Horizons yet... I'm supposed to get it next month.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want everyone to take my freakin flowers


ok alright ill take your flowers but are they hybrids?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't even have New Horizons yet... I'm supposed to get it next month.


Once you own it you can take my flowers

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ok alright ill take your flowers but are they hybrids?


 Y e s


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _I wanna do stuffs first reeee_


_don't forget child_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

@Milky star yeehaw send me a dodo code even though I really shouldn’t be taking flowers right now, let’s not forget about this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _don't forget child_


_Make me_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Make me_


_I will spam you with reminders_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Is it just me or has this thread gone a little bit whack?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Is it just me or has this thread gone a little bit whack?


Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Is it just me or has this thread gone a little bit whack?


I feel like it was always whack.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok I don't know how I got three likes both instantly and simultaneously.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Milky star yeehaw send me a dodo code even though I really shouldn’t be taking flowers right now, let’s not forget about this View attachment 273222


oh no you got your hands full-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

wHy won't my tbt increase i've been posting all day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> history of the entire world, i guess


how do i give you all my art


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wHy won't my tbt increase i've been posting all day


You're probably just posting in the basement...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wHy won't my tbt increase i've been posting all day


It doesn't work in the basement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

HOW DO I GIVE YOU MY ART?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wHy won't my tbt increase i've been posting all day


basement doesn’t increase tbt, post in new horizons if you want tbt

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> HOW DO I GIVE YOU MY ART?


send it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> basement doesn’t increase tbt, post in new horizons if you want tbt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


*sends art idek*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Still no cats.. Running low on nmt..


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

should've took barold when you had the chance


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: CURSED


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: CURSED


_*OH GOD*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> should've took barold when you had the chance


_no_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: CURSED


very cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273229


STOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> STOOOOOOOOP


cute Kirby now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still no cats.. Running low on nmt..


imagine you find a cat and it's lolly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Not cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I found Whitney with 10 tickets left.. But cats..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I found Whitney with 10 tickets left.. But cats..


I love Whitney! You should take her... although she isn't a cat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I found Whitney with 10 tickets left.. But cats..


But Whitney


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> But Whitney


Cats...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I found Whitney with 10 tickets left.. But cats..


dump whitney i have her amibo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Still no cats.. Running low on nmt..


I'll send you nmts if ya want


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cats...


DUMP WHITNEY IF YOU WANT HER I HAS AMIBO


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll send you nmts if ya want


How many? I can pay tbt ;o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: I-I-I.... Whaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cats...


You want a cat? I might maybe part with kid cat-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You want a cat? I might maybe part with kid cat-


I'd rather find the cat myself cause i notice I tend to get way more attached to villagers I find myself


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: I KEEP FINDING MORE AND I'M LOSING MY MIND OVER IT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: I KEEP FINDING MORE AND I'M LOSING MY MIND OVER IT


send more that's fricking adorable


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'd rather find the cat myself cause i notice I tend to get way more attached to villagers I find myself


Oh? That's fair!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Now this just feels silly


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh? That's fair!


Yea but I'll buy your nmt ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea but I'll buy your nmt ^^


Tbh you can have em. I wont take all your tbt-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Now this just feels silly


Pearlby has an even larger forehead than the normal Pearl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Pearlby has an even larger forehead than the normal Pearl


*yes*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Tbh you can have em. I wont take all your tbt-


Awww really? Ty!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh boy there's more


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

why does kirby look so good with a splatoon hat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

this makes me want to play Splatoon again... I might later


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh my goodness I'm so close to 4,000 posts..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh my goodness I'm so close to 4,000 posts..


nice


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I literally joined this March


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a headache now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

almost 1500 in like 2 weeks, I need a life ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I have a headache now.


Aw, I hope you feel better soon :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I have a headache now.


woomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I have a headache now.


Feel better! I hate headaches...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Feel better! I hate headaches...


petition to wipe headaches from the face of the earth


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> petition to wipe headaches from the face of the earth


y e s
We need this!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

also petition to make hopkins and o'hare S+ tier


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

If someone drew Ribbon and Adeleine as Inklings, I might scream.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> also petition to make hopkins and o'hare S+ tier


YES

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

@Milky star pm me a dodo code when you're ready for me to get the tbt :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

my mistake 


Spoiler: actual tier they should be in



SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=====


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Oops I found another


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> my mistake
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actual tier they should be in
> ...


*agreed*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

5 nmts left and still no cat...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *agreed*


except multiply the number of s and + by 


Spoiler: number



99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 and  multiply that by that by that by 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 by that


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I wish tbt brought blogs back, I want to post my gameplay other than NH.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> *agreed*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> 5 nmts left and still no cat...


Yikes, hope you find one soon.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

I’m going to post my gameplay right now ig.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: UHHHHHH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: UHHHHHH


*visible confusion*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: UHHHHHH


It's cute eeeeee


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *visible confusion*


It has to do with Joker from Persona 5 getting into Super Smash Bros.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow I just realized throughout this whole island hopping spree I only got one double, Bruce


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It has to do with Joker from Persona 5 getting into Super Smash Bros.


ik but why is he here 
why is he intruding the inkling scene

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Wow I just realized throughout this whole island hopping spree I only got one double, Bruce


gosh darn it bruce


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ik but why is he here
> why is he intruding the inkling scene
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> ...


Orange Inkling girl looks too similar to a Persona 5 character, lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Im trying to post what happened yesterday, I want to make a thread about it here, but I don't know how well it will go.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Im trying to post what happened yesterday, I want to make a thread about it here, but I don't know how well it will go.


Wdym what happened yesterday?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

play as inkling or octoling?

if inkling like this post
if octoling love this post


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wdym what happened yesterday?


Well O'hare held a christmas party and then Mario held a protest. Im trying to upload the images, but the internet is slow, so I'll try to.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Im trying to post what happened yesterday, I want to make a thread about it here, but I don't know how well it will go.


spill the beans? what happened?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> play as inkling or octoling?
> 
> if inkling like this post
> if octoling love this post


Actually both


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well O'hare held a christmas party and then Mario held a protest. Im trying to upload the images, but the internet is slow, so I'll try to.


A Christmas party? In June? I'm dying


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: IS KIRBY THREATENING HER?!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> A Christmas party? In June? I'm dying


don't question it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: IS KIRBY THREATENING HER?!


what the fudge


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> play as inkling or octoling?
> 
> if inkling like this post
> if octoling love this post


I-I... I play Octoling.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/dGQszC9

Done
It was winter in the game actually.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

ooo a white screen with gameplay on it


Clockwise said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dGQszC9
> 
> Done
> It was winter in the game actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dGQszC9
> 
> Done
> It was winter in the game actually.


Poor O'Hare, no one likes his Christmas party


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

*yelling*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dGQszC9
> 
> Done
> It was winter in the game actually.


just wow there is so much going on...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dGQszC9
> 
> Done
> It was winter in the game actually.


OMG IM DYING

THE SIMS?
is that o'hare raymond mario and some other people?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Poor O'Hare, no one likes his Christmas party


There was only 5 guests and there was this girl who stayed the longest and got fat after eating alot of food, it was successful though.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> OMG IM DYING
> 
> THE SIMS?
> is that o'hare raymond mario and some other people?


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There was only 5 guests and there was this girl who stayed the longest and got fat after eating alot of food, it was successful though.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Ohh I see, woohoo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: ....



In Splatoon 2, I play Octoling.
But I play New Leaf and Super Smash Bros. way more.
I can be an Inkling in both of those games, but not an Octoling.
....And that's why I'm an Inkling.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dGQszC9
> 
> Done
> It was winter in the game actually.


This really makes me want to get back into playing the sims.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This really makes me want to get back into playing the sims.


This makes me want to get the Sims ;w;


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I might play again later, I might also make some more, but it might be hot ones because its all I can do :c.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm starting to think I actually have a migraine.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This really makes me want to get back into playing the sims.


You should and post your gameplay as well.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm starting to think I actually have a migraine.


Oh no! That's even worse. Our petition didn't work!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> You should and post your gameplay as well.


Actually I think I'm going to play right now, so I will!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Kiiiiiirby


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

One nmt left... I have no more hope


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Did I post this one?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One nmt left... I have no more hope


Come on, it's gonna be a cat!!!! GO CATS!


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I just realize I accidentally posted duplicate photos.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

I could give you one of my tickets


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Its Samson.

*SMH*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*You guys do not want to know about the two cursed Inkling Kirby pictures I found.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Nooo, sorry.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @ohare01 who is it?


Samson ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

I'm so sadddd


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Samson ;-;


Dang it I hate samsung now!!111


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Samson ;-;


Aww no, that's too bad... I might be able to get you some tickets tommorow!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: How did I get to this?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

#giveohare01acat


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*You guys do not want to know about the two cursed Inkling Kirby pictures I found.*_


*Speak for yourself i wanna know*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: How did I get to this?


sans undertale


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Speak for yourself i wanna know*


*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I want to know, but I also want to be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

no no no! no no no! don’t send cursed Kirby pictures!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE*


*CURSED KIRBY FOR THE CURSED GOD*


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m thinking of making more Sims again.
And no cursed Kirby please.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *CURSED KIRBY FOR THE CURSED GOD*


not funny didn't laugh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Speak for yourself i wanna know*


_*You know what Kirby does, right??? Well that's related.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m thinking of making more Sims again.
> And no cursed Kirby please.


Yay do more sims!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*You know what Kirby does, right??? Well that's related.*_


_*OH NO*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*You know what Kirby does, right??? Well that's related.*_


is it vore


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*You know what Kirby does, right??? Well that's related.*_


NO DON'T

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

DON'T POST IT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*You know what Kirby does, right??? Well that's related.*_


You know what i regret asking due to what that implies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Guys, I'm not posting it.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ive seen stuff on deviantart.
lots of stuff.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys, I'm not posting it.


Good


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive seen stuff on deviantart.
> lots of stuff.


Ain’t that a mood


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

stuff involving...blueberries.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Have this instead


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

*poyoomy*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *poyoomy*


_*Woomyoyo*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Should I do things the easy way and invite Kiki from my 2nd town or put myself through more torture with island hopping


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Should I do things the easy way and invite Kiki from my 2nd town or put myself through more torture with island hopping


Second town definitely


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Should I do things the easy way and invite Kiki from my 2nd town or put myself through more torture with island hopping


Just do Kiki man, it’s not worth it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: WHAT IS THIS I'M LAUGHING TOO HARD


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Too late milky star is giving me more nmt


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Good luck again!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I'll let y'all know if I find anyone noteworthy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I technically have two Kikis right now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Um, do you folks know how when you look up images on google, there are keywords you see below the search bar? Unfortunately, when looking up numerous villagers for reference to use to make my stock icons, I see "hot" is one of the suggestions. Now I'm not going to dive in there as I'm 100% sure there's gonna be nasty stuff. I want to cry.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Alright I’m going to make more sims now, I’m only making 3 for now or more if I have the motivation to.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Um, do you folks know how when you look up images on google, there are keywords you see below the search bar? Unfortunately, when looking up numerous villagers for reference to use to make my stock icons, I see "hot" is one of the suggestions. Now I'm not going to dive in there as I'm 100% sure there's gonna be nasty stuff. I want to cry.


Oh...
_*Oh no...*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Um, do you folks know how when you look up images on google, there are keywords you see below the search bar? Unfortunately, when looking up numerous villagers for reference to use to make my stock icons, I see "hot" is one of the suggestions. Now I'm not going to dive in there as I'm 100% sure there's gonna be nasty stuff. I want to cry.


Oh no I'm scared


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

hey guys you know how to play Yahtzee or mahjong


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

This is why I don’t search villagers in google sometimes, I don’t want to see that kind of stuff there.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Um, do you folks know how when you look up images on google, there are keywords you see below the search bar? Unfortunately, when looking up numerous villagers for reference to use to make my stock icons, I see "hot" is one of the suggestions. Now I'm not going to dive in there as I'm 100% sure there's gonna be nasty stuff. I want to cry.


Oh my...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

If this thread hadn't exploded, I would still be on Club Tortimer and probably really bored.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> This is why I don’t search villagers in google sometimes, I don’t want to see that kind of stuff there.


I've actually been avoiding Googling the Squid Sisters and Off The Hook... I'm just looking up Smash Bros. Inkling then looking in random places, and then I find them somehow.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

I looked up “animal crossing hot villagers“ so you didn’t have to @Shellzilla


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I looked up “animal crossing hot villagers“ so you didn’t have to @Shellzilla


Oh crap was it bad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I looked up “animal crossing hot villagers“ so you didn’t have to @Shellzilla


_*But why?*_


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> If this thread hadn't exploded, I would still be on Club Tortimer and probably really bored.


excuse u. bring back club tortimer it was great


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I looked up “animal crossing hot villagers“ so you didn’t have to @Shellzilla


I didn't ask you to search them up. Are your eyes still okay? I'm worried...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

I felt helpful today


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Sulky said:


> excuse u. bring back club tortimer it was great


Wait, did you see my screenshots in this thread?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh crap was it bad


ehh I searched it in images and basically from what I’m seeing its just villagers but with like, huge honkers


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Post


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, did you see my screenshots in this thread?


i did not


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Another p o s t


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ehh I searched it in images and basically from what I’m seeing its just villagers but with like, huge honkers


The way you described it was bad enough.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I didn't ask you to search them up. Are your eyes still okay? I'm worried...


ive gone numb to this stuff, which is a sign that I have to delete internet


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ehh I searched it in images and basically from what I’m seeing its just villagers but with like, huge honkers


Honkers?
_ummm..._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Post


Deku my man how ya doing?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

you poor naive child


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, did you see my screenshots in this thread?


I want to see them!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Deku my man how ya doing?



I am...

p
o
s
t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I am...
> 
> p
> o
> ...


Ah yes of course-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I looked up “animal crossing hot villagers“ so you didn’t have to @Shellzilla


*ruh*


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm trying to make some AC villagers in Sims, starting with Hopkins idk why, but I'm nervous they might end up like the others.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Now ANYONE HAVE A FLURRY AMIIBO


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

deku person i just realized your whole line up is the may birthstone..nice. good taste


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Honkers?
> _ummm..._


it is a word I can’t say


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> 🅱*ruh*


Yummy hot furries


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh, Okaaaaaay.






*I'll start with this.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm trying to make some AC villagers in Sims, starting with Hopkins idk why, but I'm nervous they might end up like the others.


_hot?

pfft, you act like that's a bad thing_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Sulky said:


> deku person i just realized your whole line up is the may birthstone..nice. good taste



Thank you gulliver-asleep-on-a-beach person


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh, Okaaaaaay.
> 
> View attachment 273255
> 
> *I'll start with this.*


god i wish that were me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh wow I found Genji.. Hmm.. But I want a cat..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*She's a witch*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273256
> _*She's a witch*_


Is there more hackers than before on CT?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

well yeah, who else can just make presents out of thin air


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is there more hackers than before on CT?


I don't know. I just went there way too many times. Not everyone was hacking.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I really like hearing stories from CT and want to go. But I would have to get the game and besides, weird people. I don't know what to do...


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh dear, my laptop froze...
I got the Blue screen


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

im no furry but this article sounds pretty ridiculous


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273256
> _*She's a witch*_


Tortimer is probably like, "What have I done?"


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay, this is actually really nice.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273257
> Okay, this is actually really nice.


Jirachi don't kill me but I found Pate..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

*Then why are they there?!*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273258
> im no furry but this article sounds pretty ridiculous


Aaaaand this is why I stay away from drama and follow the things I love at a healthy level.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh, Okaaaaaay.
> 
> View attachment 273255
> 
> *I'll start with this.*


how does that work if you don't have it enabled


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how does that work if you don't have it enabled


I have no idea. Some of the hackers can just teleport other players.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

they must be using a completely different entry point and plugin cause i cant do that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Jirachi don't kill me but I found Pate..


Don't worry, I'm not going to get upset over that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

My post count going up because I post way too many times in the basement while not gaining bells.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273259
> *Then why are they there?!*


i wanna be able to do that
(i think i can actually


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

epic cool


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Uhhhh I found this and felt like posting it even though it's not Club Tortimer. It just feels too accurate.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

gahahaha


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> gahahaha


*Argargarg*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Argargarg*


Mr. Krabs, is that you???


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Argargarg*


Ahahahahaha


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m still working on it, I want to make a thread about it, but I don’t know where to put it...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

idk why you guys want villagers to be really mean


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Well


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Mr Krabs, is that you???


*Jirachi my *_boy? girl? idk man and i’m sorry _*i’m in crippling debt to a tanuki and i could go bankrupt argargargarg*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273270
> Well


_What_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

@ohare01 make sure to check your mail tomorrow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*How dare you delete Marie's stump.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I just made a thread for screenshots 




__





						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273271
> _*How dare you delete Marie's stump.*_


still dont know how that would work


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

wait I just realized
callie marie
calliemarie
calamari


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

It took you that long?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

This happened, I guess.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

oh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2020)

I think I'll sign off for the evening. This thread will still be whack by the time I get back. As always, stay safe, everyone!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait I just realized
> callie marie
> calliemarie
> calamari


I've known this for a very long time.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've known this for a very long time.


i am slow


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I think I'll sign off for the evening. This thread will still be whack by the time I get back. As always, stay safe, everyone!


You know it will. Bye!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm... nice.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

so do yall time travel?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Once, that’s pretty much it.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so do yall time travel?


heck yea



Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273274
> Hmm... nice.


That's seeding. It's really easy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so do yall time travel?


I only time travel within the same day. Usually I do it to wake up a villager who needs to ping me.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

i tt cause I need stuff done *NOW*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i tt cause I need stuff done *NOW*


I can relate


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_*I didn't have an axe.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

I hate it when my *[DATA EXPUNGED] *breaks ugh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Ty for the nmt @Enxssi ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

This is just random and pointless.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I hate it when my *[DATA EXPUNGED] *breaks ugh


Yeah, or when your friends are messing around and he mentions SCP - ••|•••••|••|•


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Why is there an e-boy in the background


Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273279
> This is just random and pointless.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yeah, or when your friends are messing around and he mentions SCP - ••|•••••|••|•


haha funny 2521 go
oh god who is that man outside my door oh go


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> haha funny 2521 go
> oh god who is that man outside my door oh go


_*NOOOOO KURB*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273281
> Hmmmmmm


Marie’s eyes look like they’ve seen some things


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

The forbidden forest of Club Tortimer.
I finished making some sims and posted it in the other thread I made


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Marie’s eyes look like they’ve seen some things


That's Jirachi from Popstar and her eyes are *ugly.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

I can't play for the rest of the night :c


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

What happened?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

dude really be lookin like a tiktok e-boy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What happened?


I've been playing too long and my mom thinks I'm addicted now so I gotta play tomorrow


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273287 dude really be lookin like a tiktok e-boy


Looks accurate


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

trump
am i controversial now


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've been playing too long and my mom thinks I'm addicted now so I gotta play tomorrow


Yeah that happened to with when I started with NL, my parents wanted me to take a break as well after playing too long one day.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah that happened to with when I started with NL, my parents wanted me to take a break as well after playing too long one day.


Yeah so I gotta wait til tomorrow to finish island hopping :C


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah so I gotta wait til tomorrow to finish island hopping :C


Hopefully no one takes your plot


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273287 dude really be lookin like a tiktok e-boy


I have a feeling that he was the hacker on that island.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hopefully no one takes your plot


Ughh that would suck so bad..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_I'm running out of screenshots... I want the ones from my New 3DS XL but that one requires a screwdriver for some dumb reason._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Tbh I should probably get off of here for rn since its just fueling my ac addiction/obsession so bye guys


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Use the 3ds so much the back plate falls off and then bam


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tbh I should probably get off of here for rn since its just fueling my ac addiction/obsession so bye guys


Awww good night!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Tbh I should probably get off of here for rn since its just fueling my ac addiction/obsession so bye guys


Bye! Good luck hunting tommorow!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Use the 3ds so much the back plate falls off and then bam


Hmm... that one is already broken anyway. The circle pad has drift.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

My 3ds xl plate is somewhat broken and I can get screenshots from there.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't even know how to take screenshots on mine ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't even know how to take screenshots on mine ;-;


L + R when playing New Leaf


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> L + R when playing New Leaf


Thanks!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

*is winning*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: I forgot I want Mario Kart 8 Deluxe


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

jirachi ninja


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m nervous because tomorrow is island hopping and I hope I find someone I do like, it would be better if it’s a cat I like as well. Hopefully 70 or something is enough...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm so happy! I got both Tom's and Whitney's photos today, I have like 7 now!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I’m nervous because tomorrow is island hopping and I hope I find someone I do like, it would be better if it’s a cat I like as well. Hopefully 70 or something is enough...


Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear who you get!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m nervous because tomorrow is island hopping and I hope I find someone I do like, it would be better if it’s a cat I like as well. Hopefully 70 or something is enough...


sending you positive cat vibes


Spoiler: positive cat vibes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Guys... I think... I vaguely remember my dream from last night being about this forum. But I can't remember anything else...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys... I think... I vaguely remember my dream from last night being about this forum. But I can't remember anything else...


you got married on the forum to an inkling


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you got married on the forum to an inkling


_what_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _what_


dont question it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you got married on the forum to an inkling


But I'm the Inkling.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> dont question it


you’re not my mother


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

This is all really confusing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

What's also confusing is sometimes I say I'm an Inkling and sometimes I say I'm not.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

when i go back to skool i'm gonna do a survey that says "Do you think we should ban Dihydrogen Monoxide" and see what happens
(its water)


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I wonder if I should do a goodbye party in Harvs island.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> when i go back to skool i'm gonna do a survey that says "Do you think we should ban Dihydrogen Monoxide" and see what happens
> (its water)


Aaaaaaaaa wait, no. Humans need water and I am definitely a human.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Aaaaaaaaa wait, no. Humans need water and I am definitely a human.


hmmmmm are you sure? Inkling die by water, humans need water.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

if i get enough bells to change my username what do i change it to


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmmmm are you sure? Inkling die by water, humans need water.


I've been drinking water like... all day.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

“Split the room“ or Mayonnaise


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

a _name_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

im wanna friend sombody


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_Kurby_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

a _new _name


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

_TotallyNotKurb_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

_you are being picky_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

fun fact: last year i made designs for a nerf pen
a nerf pen


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fun fact: last year i made designs for a nerf pen
> a nerf pen


_show us the blueprints for nerf pen_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

wow I wanna see


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

lemme go sort thru my binder brb

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

couldnt find it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 11, 2020)

hello


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

i could redesign the nerf pen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Fun fact: I only started playing Splatoon 2 a couple months ago. I have also never played Splatoon 1. _*But I've had both games for quite a while. *_
Okay, the explanation is simple. It was gotten for my brother.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _TotallyNotKurb_


_Hey that’s my thing_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hey that’s my thing_


Oops, you noticed.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oops, you noticed.


*Your existence ends in t-minus 10 seconds*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

lemme go grab some paper and wondef how to generate enough PSI to launch a nerf dart


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Your existence ends in t-minus 10 seconds*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


_Perfect _


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m confused


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

no really i need engineering advice
how do i generate psi in a small space


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Are we pretending I'm dead?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Vacuum it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Vaccum



Now I'm very confused


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Vaccum


That made me burst into laughter and I don't know how to explain why.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

smaller.


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Cant believe I made a typo, can’t even spell vacuum sometimes lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Bike tube with pump


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

_Don’t tell the art eater but i’m drawing a thing_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Explaining is hard, but I'll just say it involved both Kid Pix and a Crayola CD-ROM game.

Don't tell the art eater I play those.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

the size of a pen


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Explaining is hard, but I'll just say it involved both Kid Pix and a Crayola CD-ROM game.
> 
> Don't tell the art eater I play those.


He’ll never find out muhahahaha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Google is wonderful sometimes


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Try searching pen g*n, I’m sure it will help


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Google is wonderful sometimes


if i ever become a game developer expect that game


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay, who made this???


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like something from a 3ds or older


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if i ever become a game developer expect that game


One of the results was a Youtuber I know playing it so UM.
On second thought... the graphics look worse in that result, so maybe it's not the same one.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

ok so pen guns use springs, which is enough to maybe shoot, but nerf darts are hollow in the center. it wouldn't even launch far anyway


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

slightly cursed, I'm sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> slightly cursed, I'm sorry
> 
> View attachment 273302


_*Why*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Fun fact: Inkling are 14 according to the official guide. also sorry for weird pic before...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Now it's time for...






Spoiler: Adeleine trips on a hot dog then dies


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

I caught audie and Sylvana singing K.K. stroll so cute omg

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Fun fact: Inkling are 14 according to the official guide. also sorry for weird pic before...


oh.
deviantart *WHY*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm laughing at a Kirby 64 gif while a squid and an octopus sing in my ears. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: We need this so badly!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

“Everyone is here” when they don’t even got adeline


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: We need this so badly!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273304


_How did you know I want this?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _How did you know I want this?_


Because I do too lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

Also...


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

She lost her legs and arms


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

how 2 get summer shells

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Clockwise said:


> She lost her legs and arms


no her legs lost her


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

My brother and I keep talking about the fact that none of the spirits are from Kirby 64. Adeliene for DLC please.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ahhhhh I love her!


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Ahhhhh I love her!
> View attachment 273308


That’s a cute fanart


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 11, 2020)

can some1 mail me a summer shell my fc is in sidebar ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa I need to get screenshots of my Ribbon and Adeleine New Leaf characters... But I have to fix their bad hair days first UGH.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Why can't we just take screenshots of the bottom screen? Because I have the outfits already on their TPC cards.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 11, 2020)

disappointing


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can some1 mail me a summer shell my fc is in sidebar ;-;


my guy I'm in Feburary 2021


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh god it’s the art eater act natural

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> can some1 mail me a summer shell my fc is in sidebar ;-;


Also i have like 11 how am i gonna send you some tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Ow


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

art eater? did i miss something?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> art eater? did i miss something?


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

And henlo I'm back for a lil while maybe,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh, hey! You're back!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> art eater? did i miss something?


_ShHhHhhh don’t alert him_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

And yay she back ^^


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can some1 mail me a summer shell my fc is in sidebar ;-;


I have a bunch but I can't play til tomorrow :C


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

I can drop some off or mail some


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Not being on here was torture

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

And I missed Unhappyhome being online I was waiting for her :C


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Let me think... what happened while you were gone...
Just the usual which is me arguing with myself on whether I'm a squid or not.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Let me think... what happened while you were gone...
> Just the usual which is me arguing with myself on whether I'm a squid or not.


I read it all lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Let me think... what happened while you were gone...
> Just the usual which is me arguing with myself on whether I'm a squid or not.


You’re a kid now you’re a squid now you’re a kid you’re a squid you’re a kid you’re a squid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You’re a kid now you’re a squid now you’re a kid you’re a squid you’re a kid you’re a squid


For real, though... I'm neither.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You’re a kid now you’re a squid now you’re a kid you’re a squid you’re a kid you’re a squid


you're not helping


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> For real, though... I'm neither.


Ik man just let me do the ad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Ugggghhhhh I guess I can say I'm both of those mentally though... _*Help.*_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ik man just let me do the ad


Don't tempt me to post the ad. I already put it in the meme thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Ugggghhhhh I guess I can say I'm both of those mentally though... _*Help.*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Woooooooooooooomy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

OMG IM SO CLOSE TO 4,000 LOOK


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Let’s see what your 4000th post will be


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

who knows at this point lmaooo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Is this any better than when I had a weird Kirby OC and I wanted to be him? Uggghhh I hate thinking about it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is this any better than when I had a weird Kirby OC and I wanted to be him? Uggghhh I hate thinking about it.


_idk man but it's not worse than being in love with an animal crossing villager why 11 year old me_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is this any better than when I had a weird Kirby OC and I wanted to be him? Uggghhh I hate thinking about it.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _idk man but it's not worse than being in love with an animal crossing villager why 11 year old me_


I don't even remember what I was doing at that age... Probably Neopets or something, though.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Kurb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


_*Wait, are you serious? I don't wanna show him.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

do it, it's an online forum. we don't know who one another are, so do it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do it, it's an online forum. we don't know who one another are, so do it


Don't make her if she doesnt want to,,


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i wanna see the oc tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Don't make her if she doesnt want to,,


I agree...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

This is going to bring up bad memories and it'll be worse if I say why ughghhhg


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This is going to bring up bad memories and it'll be worse if I say why ughghhhg


Don't worry about it, you don't have to show us if you don't want to.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

and this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I just... won't tell you the main reason why I'm embarrassed


Spoiler: ....






Spoiler: Here... It's dumb and uncreative design-wise


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

It's not that bad, IMO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I was more creative with the backstory than the design but ugggghhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think it's cute!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Yea, it is cute


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

trying to make my pfp into a mii


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 12, 2020)

You've won, but not for long!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Me winner huhuhu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I have an Inkling OC that is also not creative but I can't even draw her so hmmmmm.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ONE MORE POST TIL MY 4,000TH POST!!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

nice


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

4000TH POST GUYS WOOHOO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

yay congrats!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

My headache/migraine actually never went away but I've been having too much fun to get off.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just... won't tell you the main reason why I'm embarrassed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ....
> ...


First of all i respect the courage to post that and i might mess around and redraw it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273319


Oh... Wow...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

That drawing was from 7 years ago.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273319


Yummy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> That drawing was from 7 years ago.


*I shall bring life to him once more*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273319


This is funny but also _why?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh... Wow...





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yummy





Jirachi100 said:


> This is funny but also _why?_


lol I have another


Spoiler: Another?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> lol I have another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Another?
> ...


*OMG Kid Cat*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i also gave my mii dark circles under their eyes because i am tired


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Aaaaaaaa this is my mood now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

(・﹏・)


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *OMG Kid Cat*


*ruh the punsssss*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *OMG Kid Cat*


Also Kitt and Katt lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I have to wake up at 9 so I better not stay up late

_why does the interesting stuff happen at night tho,,,_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ;-;


I said what happened earlier was ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I said what happened earlier was ok


I still feel guilty for it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I still feel guilty for it


Yea but please don’t, i’m sure it happens to some people all the time and it even does to me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Running out of post ideas because I'm sleepy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Running out of post ideas because I'm sleepy


Felt that


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yea but please don’t, i’m sure it happens to some people all the time and it even does to me


well oki

ily


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i just won a billiards game and right when i won it my switch died


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well oki
> 
> ily


ily too man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I hardly ever play my Switch without it also charging...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I hardly ever play my Switch without it also charging...


That’s not a bad idea, that way it won’t die while you play


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Ajwiwgfwywu my switch dies on me all the time bc I play it nonstop

_no wonder my mom wanted me to take a break_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I just looked at my watched threads and now I remember this exists... 




__





						Not-Animal Crossing (game project)
					

I've been working on Animal Crossing inspired games for a while, and I've learned a lot about coding over the years. Now I think I am ready to actually create something great and this thread will be the documentation of this process.  My goal is to create a real-time game (with seasons and time...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Did.... they ever finish it.... or....?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

I wait till like 1percent to charge it and it almost always dies and then I get mad for waiting


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just looked at my watched threads and now I remember this exists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I want to play it,,,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I hope I want to play it,,,


Me too, thinking of bumping it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me too, thinking of bumping it?


Go ahead


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just did, I'm going now so good night!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just did, I'm going now so good night!


Goodnight!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Should I sleep too?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Honestly I should because I have to get up early..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Errrrrrrrr.... Half of me is saying I really need sleep and the other half is saying this thread is too much fun...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Errrrrrrrr.... Half of me is saying I really need sleep and the other half is saying this thread is too much fun...


I mean it is starting to slow down so maybe you should


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay, yeah...
Good night!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

CUTE LIL GUY I WANT ONE


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Same

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Yay its not winter in the game anymore


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

Wiiiinnnn


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 12, 2020)

Bunyip


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 12, 2020)

sing with me tangy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Good morning! Wait, this gif implies I don't want to be up.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Good morninggg

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Am continuing my island hopping

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

I FINALLY FOUND A KITTY!!! I GOT RUDY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes! Rudy!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Ive never had him before and he's so cute!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I've never had Rudy either but I agree, he's cute.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

His house exterior looks noticeably similar to Kiki's lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Google keeps shoving this in my face


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good morning and congrats on Rudy! I love him!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good morning and congrats on Rudy! I love him!


Thank you!! I love him too already


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry if you see me less today. I was here all day yesterday because my brother slept all day.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

@animeshadowpanda Sherb is in boxes now ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I need a gif that doesn't represent what's going on in my brain right now aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
No really, I've posted too much Splatoon already.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Good morninggg
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting Rudy! He’s one of my faves and would def go on my island if I could stand having more than one jock villager lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: -


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have a bunch but I can't play til tomorrow :C


oops i totally forgot about this
could you just mail it to me, if possible? I just need one


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oops i totally forgot about this
> could you just mail it to me, if possible? I just need one


Sure I'll mail you one!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: I won't be here all day, I promise


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

hol up
pearl...marina...
a marina is a harbor...
pearl... harbor *OH—*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hol up
> pearl...marina...
> a marina is a harbor...
> pearl... harbor *OH—*
> View attachment 273430


_*Someone on Club Tortimer told me this and I tried to forget it.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

also I just realized you can eat turnips

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

when do turnip spikes usually happen?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: What's going on? lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

my villagers when I time travel


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: wefvghbjnkhyugtrderfghjkgf


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

_*what*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: I need to get off soon aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i just had two dreams: one about pokemon one about scp


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just had two dreams: one about pokemon one about scp


_Are you sure the one with the SCP was a dream_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I already forgot my dream but I know my cat was crying in it. 
Yay... ._.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i mean i woke up in my bedroom so i guess so


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I had no dreams whoooooop

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

And if I DID dream and forgot i bet it was about ac


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I kinda wish I had more Splatoon dreams but I really have no control over that.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

It was more (extremely) Scary Critters Place than SCP


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I once had a dream that Inklings were catching a virus or something??? Yikes... Um... _I swear this was last year._


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

_foreshadowing
FORESHADOWING_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

And wow i just realized i forgot to open my island yesterday


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i could legit make a pokemon movie out of my dream


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hmmm what should I name my new leaf town? My island is Taiga Cove so I want to continue the Taiga but slightly different... Taiga Town? Taiga Village?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

Just Taiga.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay, the craziest dream I ever had was one with a very specific Neopet plushie in it. The weird part is the same day as the dream, we went to a thrift store and I found that plushie there and bought it. 
I told my brother about the dream before we went in the store, _so there is one person out there that knows this actually happened._


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

so here's the tl;dr of my dream: haha funny mewtwo go rrrrr


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so here's the tl;dr of my dream: haha funny mewtwo go rrrrr


So basically every movie with Mewtwo in it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

so basically 99.9 percent of them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so here's the tl;dr of my dream: haha funny mewtwo go rrrrr


I had a dream that Ash Ketchum was trying to get Kyogre and Rayquaza to stop fighting. It did feel like a Pokemon movie.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

hey have y’all been here before?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

I think that is a pokemon movie 
Jirachi is a psychic confirmed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273445hey have y’all been here before?


Why does that feel like a Splatoon map but in real life?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273445hey have y’all been here before?


No but one day man


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I had a dream that Ash Ketchum was trying to get Kyogre and Rayquaza to stop fighting. It did feel like a Pokemon movie.


also; unrelated: but were you ash Ketchum or not


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why does that feel like a Splatoon map but in real life?


it’s weird cause I remember being in a place like that but I know I’ve never been there


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Guys I just remembered a hilariously dumb dream I had when I was younger.


Spoiler



There was a Jirachi plushie... With Ronald Mcdonald's head.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Kurb said:


> also; unrelated: but were you ash Ketchum or not


Um... *yes.* I was trying to leave out that part.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

so i'm trying to beat Pokemon Silver with a mewtwo which probably caused the dream


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

You know what... I have the strangest feeling that I may have had a dream where I was an Inkling and I was trying to tell some Pokemon trainers that I was that and not a Pokemon.
_Did I actually dream that?_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

I think Jirachi's dreams are more fever dreams than actual dreams


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rudy and Kiki's exteriors are exactly the same expect Kiki's roof is slightly lighter, _that's it_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I haven't even told you about the nightmares that made me decide I will not be learning how to drive.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

buying a mewtwo plush soon


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yay Punchy evolved into Braixen!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a Mewtwo plush. It came from a thrift store. I love thrift stores aaaaaaaaaaaaa

Edit: Okay, I'm leaving for now. Bye. I'll be back later!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

im hungry
i require sustenanceeee


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Cya Jirachi!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im hungry
> i require sustenanceeee


Then *c o n s u m e*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

no
i want to stay in B E D


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no
> i want to stay in B E D


_Weak_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

ok fine i am going to consume


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok fine i am going to consume


: D


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

LOL

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Kurb said:


> no
> i want to stay in B E D


But that is a m o o d

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> : DView attachment 273449


That's cursed


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Waking up to that pic is kinda making me wish I stayed asleep


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

hot pocket is in micriowave


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Waking up to that pic is kinda making me wish I stayed asleep


LMAO Josuke what have you done


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Waking up to that pic is kinda making me wish I stayed asleep


LMAO


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hot pocket is in micriowave


I haven't had one of those in forever im jealous


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

can villagers wear backpacks?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hot pocket is in micriowave


Immaculate


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

is this a shiny? I can't tell


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> is this a shiny? I can't tell
> View attachment 273451


Are the eyes blue?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Are the eyes blue?


I think green...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

my leg is sore reeee


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

woah is this how you blur text


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> woah is this how you blur text


yes


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think green...


I think the shiny Flabebe has a purple lower body and blue eyes from what i remember

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Wowie


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I think the shiny Flabebe has a purple lower body and blue eyes from what i remember
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> Wowie


Yea you're right


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea you're right


yay


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

hot pocket is almost done


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hot pocket is almost done


_Consumption is upon us_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I want food but am not hungry and we have practically nothing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Life hack:
Do you want your campsite to not look boring? Well then, just
a d d  w a t e r f a l l s


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Life hack:
> Do you want your campsite to not look boring? Well then, just
> a d d  w a t e r f a l l s


_that's what I did woohoo_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Life hack:
> Do you want your campsite to not look boring? Well then, just
> a d d  w a t e r f a l l s


_We’ve done it he’s figured it out_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Stupid phone not giving me proper notifications I hate this thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Stupid phone giving me too many tbt emails

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

wait that's my fault


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Nvm

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Stupid phone giving me too many tbt emails
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> wait that's my fault


Jokes on you my phone is always on battery saver so I don't have a million email notifs


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i have consumed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have consumed


Woohoo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have consumed


Yaaayyyy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

yee


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Mayhaps i shall consume next


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I drew a thing


Spoiler: Woohoo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I drew a thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Woohoo
> ...


YOUVE IMPROVED WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> YOUVE IMPROVED WOOOHOOOOO


: D Ty!!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @animeshadowpanda Sherb is in boxes now ^^


Will he be still there at 6pm tonight? I kinda crashed last night.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Will he be still there at 6pm tonight? I kinda crashed last night.


Oh uhh, I was hoping you'd be available sooner because I was hoping I'd be able to time travel soon I don't like staying on the same day too long and I just want to move Lolly in so I can rearrange the houses


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh uhh, I was hoping you'd be available sooner because I was hoping I'd be able to time travel soon I don't like staying on the same day too long and I just want to move Lolly in so I can rearrange the houses


Yeah, I cant. I am at work and dont get home until 5pm. So sorry!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler



I am pretty sure my mind has been taken over by an Inkling. There's nothing I can do about it now. She's in nearly all of my day dreams.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure my mind has been taken over by an Inkling. There's nothing I can do about it now. She's in nearly all of my day dreams.


Inner Agent 3 irl


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Inner Agent 3 irl


Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

`how do thing lol`


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

`Testing testing
WHAT IS THIS
Hello
Uh
Woomy?
No.
Yes.
Stop.
Testing 1234567890`


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

```
Wowie
```


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Testing testing testing woomy

TESTING TESTING 123 WHY ARE  YOU READING THIS


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

`what`


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

```
if ("landscaping") difficulty == (>1) then { do execute.emote; == "cry"}
```


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

```
TEST
```


	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

[ANCHOR=]TEST[/ANCHOR]


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

`TEsTinG`
Does it work?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

```
This is a code.
```


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

```
Test
```


	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

[ANCHOR=]?[/ANCHOR]


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

```
What is going on in this thread anymore
```


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

```
if thread; ("last person to post wins") == "train.wreck" then { do execute.emote = ("lol")}
```


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

```
Gee this is fun
```
Please tell me I'm not actually an Inkling.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ```
> if thread; ("last person to post wins") == "train.wreck" then { do execute.emote = ("lol")}
> ```


Help, I'm dying of laughter.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

```
Not an Inkling?
```


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

`Idek man`


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> ```
> Gee this is fun
> ```
> Please tell me I'm not actually an Inkling.
> ...




```
character == ("jirachi100") is ("inkling") == false
```


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

```
Not an Inkling confirmed
```


	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020


```
[COLOR=rgb(65, 168, 95)]It's at least a c+[/COLOR]
```
 /rgcide


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

```
// life motto
if (sad() === true) {
    sad().stop();
    beAwesome();
}
```


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay but this Inkling named Ribbon isn't leaving aaaaaaaaaaaaa


```
Pokemon Ruby version
I don't know
```


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

*HALF MY VILLAGERS ARE SAYING QUACKIDEE ITS TOO MUCH*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

My villager officially hate me
Half says bugger off
Half says farfegnugen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

*Tell my City Folk villagers to stop saying b-b-buddy.*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *HALF MY VILLAGERS ARE SAYING QUACKIDEE ITS TOO MUCH*




```
if character.says("quackidee") === true {
    panic().start();
}
end
```


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

My villagers have for some reason started calling me “Gigajolt” and I fear for the future


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm trying to get my 2 characters in my first town to be called Callie and Marie, but only one villager has asked about the nickname since then.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Bubbles calls me shmoopy. I don’t know why I allowed this to happen


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just made this to show my anger


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

*THE RAYMOND OUTFIT IS COMPLETE


https://imgur.com/a/oo6UeQf

*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *THE RAYMOND OUTFIT IS COMPLETE
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/oo6UeQf
> ...


WHAT VILLAGER ARE YOU ANYMORE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *THE RAYMOND OUTFIT IS COMPLETE
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/oo6UeQf
> ...


I'm dressed as Raymond in pocket camp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WHAT VILLAGER ARE YOU ANYMORE


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

```
Look at this sassy code lol
```


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

```
if code = (sassy() === true {
do.terminate.code }
end
```


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm dressed as Raymond in pocket camp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

```
WikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWikiWiki
```


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WHAT VILLAGER ARE YOU ANYMORE


I am Raymond and Moe and O'Hare woohoo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I am Raymond and Moe and O'Hare woohoo


Someone use some editing software to combine the 3


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I am Raymond and Moe and O'Hare woohoo


You’re like that one OC some 11 year old kid made who’s like “IM THE UNICORN PRINCESS OF THE DRAGON KINGDOM AND MY BEST FRIEND IS THE MAIN CHARACTER” lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Someone use some editing software to combine the 3


On it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You’re like that one OC some 11 year old kid made who’s like “IM THE UNICORN PRINCESS OF THE DRAGON KINGDOM AND MY BEST FRIEND IS THE MAIN CHARACTER” lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> ...


CRAP NO DONT PLEASE WHY JOSUKE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_Lol what did Josuke do this time?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

*Woohoo *


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Lol what did Josuke do this time?_


HE TOLD PINKSHADE TO MAKE ANOTHER CURSED IMAGE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> HE TOLD PINKSHADE TO MAKE ANOTHER CURSED IMAGE


I know lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

**EVIL LAUGHTER**


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I know lol


_I'm scared_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> **EVIL LAUGHTER**


_pls spare me_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> HE TOLD PINKSHADE TO MAKE ANOTHER CURSED IMAGE


Actually i said someone, i didn’t tell them too uvu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_Why would you do that?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273493
> _Why would you do that?_


_Because i need my share of cursed images_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Actually i said someone, i didn’t tell them too uvu


_still he's gonna do it now_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

What if I somehow make a cursed image. What ifffff


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

i made an mary sue here she is this is her backstory thingy

hello I am princess darkheart lily nightshade and i have healing powers and I can bring back the dead and I am hated by everyone and I am the most powerful person alive
i am in a prophecy but I don’t want to do it because I’m quirky like that
i love cookies and if you eat I kill you
i can defeat anyone in a blink of an eye
as I was a kid my dad died and my mother also did and everybody bullied me and hated me and I became sad so I kil them all
i am powerfullest person in world


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> What if I somehow make a cursed image. What ifffff


*DONT DONT DONT*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *DONT DONT DONT*


Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i made an mary sue here she is this is her backstory thingy
> 
> hello I am princess darkheart lily nightshade and i have healing powers and I can bring back the dead and I am hated by everyone and I am the most powerful person alive
> i am in a prophecy but I don’t want to do it because I’m quirky like that
> ...


_reminds me of gacha eep_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i made an mary sue here she is this is her backstory thingy
> 
> hello I am princess darkheart lily nightshade and i have healing powers and I can bring back the dead and I am hated by everyone and I am the most powerful person alive
> i am in a prophecy but I don’t want to do it because I’m quirky like that
> ...


Ooh lemme make one

_ahem _*I, Giorno Giovanna, have a dream*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh, when did I do this?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273494


_YOU FOOL! HE HAS ESCAPED HIS PRISON_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273494


Is that moving or am I seeing things


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 273496Hehehehehehehehe


*GLORIOUS*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is that moving or am I seeing things


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 273496Hehehehehehehehe


um.... why


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

_*MOE’HAREMOND HAS MANIFESTED*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

is that me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

I’m gonna give him a gun just because
Just realized I do that with like everything I make so I’m not because we need variety


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I have more favorites but I won't mention because it'll make it even more cursed


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have more favorites but I won't mention because it'll make it even more cursed


It’s okay we’re listening


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

You know what? There's probably already something cursed in my 3DS image folders


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It’s okay we’re listening


nooooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Is this a good town layout?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh god oh no oh god oh noOh god oh no oh god oh nh god oh no oh god oh noOh god oh no oh god oh noOh god oh no oh god oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273497Oh god oh no oh god oh noOh god oh no oh god oh nh god oh no oh god oh noOh god oh no oh god oh noOh god oh no oh god oh no


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is this a good town layout?
> 
> View attachment 273498


Looks okay to me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Is this a good town layout?
> View attachment 273498


i accidentally picked my first map so I am the worst person to judge that-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Guys is this cursed


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey does anyone wanna come to my town i’m lonely


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey does anyone wanna come to my town i’m lonely


me you just had to ask


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey does anyone wanna come to my town i’m lonely


i wanna come to your town im lonely too


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey does anyone wanna come to my town i’m lonely


We can all be lonely together


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> me you just had to ask





Enxssi said:


> i wanna come to your town im lonely too


*The pact has been sealed, we are now friends*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> We can all be lonely together


_*You too*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey does anyone wanna come to my town i’m lonely


I don't have New Horizons


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *The pact has been sealed, we are now friends*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> ...


_yaaaaaaaaay_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *The pact has been sealed, we are now friends*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> ...


*there is no alternative option*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

friends! i have friends now!
what do friends do again?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> friends! i have friends now!
> what do friends do again?


I feel that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> friends! i have friends now!
> what do friends do again?


We give each other our credit card numbers


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: OKAY THIS IS CURSED. I JUST KNOW IT.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We give each other our credit card numbers


I don’t know where I put my wallet can I still be friend


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: OKAY THIS IS CURSED. I JUST KNOW IT.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273500


THAT IS EXTREMELY CURSED


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I don’t know where I put my wallet can I still be friend


Yes the council has decided you are friend


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> We give each other our credit card numbers


ok sure, my number is *p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok sure, my number is *p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ*


_W o o h o o_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok sure, my number is *p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ*


Thanks I'm going buy a ps4 hope you don't mind


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

i am in crippling debt


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok sure, my number is *p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ*


What a coincidence *p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ *is my favorite number


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

*AWAKEN MY MASTERS*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_I can't find my cursed eggnog picture_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What a coincidence *p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ *is my favorite number


woah! you love _*p̨̀̔ͅā̫s͔͍̀͒sw̢͓̣̦͗̏̇̚ö͟r̡̜̂͌d̻̔̉́͟ͅ *_too?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

And also my brother and sister are at war so don’t mind the propaganda art and pile of fires


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *AWAKEN MY MASTERS*View attachment 273503


oh no my switch is dead


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh no my switch is dead


You can come any time ^^


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

I will be late I forgot to eat-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_Hello_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

I’m here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I will be late I forgot to eat-


Take your time, we’ll probably be playing for a bit 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I’m here


*F r e n*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Cursed Mii baby


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Cursed Mii baby
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273505


What an adorable child


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Cursed island


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry I took your bees


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Cursed island
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273506


I think that’s called an ancient burial ground thank you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I think that’s called an ancient burial ground thank you


_That guy wearing the Mii mask said it was his garden._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Sorry I took your bees


It's ok my sis just got upset ;p


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's ok my sis just got upset ;p


tell your sis I said sory:c


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Does anyone like Ritz crackers?






Yay, I have Ritz crackers!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Guys I got Whitney as a starter! But also Barold ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

OH NO BAROLD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

WHAT DO I DOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

I have Whitney in new horizons so obviously want her, but is it worth Barold??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Do you have any Amiibo cards? Or some Zelda/Splatoon Amiibos.
Also, do you have a NFC reader?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Do you have any Amiibo cards? Or some Zelda/Splatoon Amiibos.
> Also, do you have a NFC reader?


No nfc reader... I have some Zelda, Splatoon, and a Tom amiibo.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

So no NFC reader... 
I assume you don't have one of the "New" 3DSes either?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> So no NFC reader...
> I assume you don't have one of the "New" 3DSes either?


I don't actually know...
It's the black limited edition Mario one if the helps

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Is it this?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Is it this?


Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay, then Amiibos can be scanned on the bottom screen. You just have to play long enough to find Wisp's lamp first.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, then Amiibos can be scanned on the bottom screen. You just have to play long enough to find Wisp's lamp first.


Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Um


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

@Jirachi100 nice new pfp!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Jirachi100 nice new pfp!


Thanks! I'm not used to it yet, though... she is staring directly at me. aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

My Mii is now slightly blonder


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

One of my villagers wanted to call me “lollipop,” and I’m just like, “No, that is NOT happening”.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Been gone for like a week and theres 139 new pages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Been gone for like a week and theres 139 new pages


We've been having a bit too much fun here.
Also, this is now the _*train wreck thread.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

i think the popularity chart in the basement goes like this
1. me and Jirachi
2 Rosie
3 Izuku


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> We've been having a bit too much fun here.
> Also, this is now the _*train wreck thread.*_


Lmao yeah it seems like it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

My mom told me to get off : ( sorry guys..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My mom told me to get off : ( sorry guys..


Aww bye!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think the popularity chart in the basement goes like this
> 1. me and Jirachi
> 2 Rosie
> 3 Izuku


Oh no, why am I popular? Noooooooo.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



ohare01 said:


> My mom told me to get off : ( sorry guys..


Aww, bye!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My mom told me to get off : ( sorry guys..


Aww bye


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i think the popularity chart in the basement goes like this
> 1. me and Jirachi
> 2 Rosie
> 3 Izuku


Wow. I'm surprised I'm even on the list.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

No I meant off the game to @Enxssi and @Pinkshade and I'm sad now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No I meant off the game to @Enxssi and @Pinkshade and I'm sad now


Oh, okay.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Ohhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeh..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 273555


That is so true! ;-;


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep that’s definitely me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I guess I'll just talk to you guys on here but I still feel like I'm missing out now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Well my switch is still dead so I completely missed out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Aaaaaah yeah, having no job makes me feel useless.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Also I missed out due to not even having the game.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well my switch is still dead so I completely missed out


Same


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well my switch is still dead so I completely missed out


I can reopen later so you and OHare don’t miss out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Me talking back to Google






_Excuse me, that's Splatoon 1_



*Um, not all of the game is online!*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

if anyone wants a seedot the code is 7020 be fast


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Im confused idk whats going on anymore


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

get the seedot guys


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know what Pokemon game that is for.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke @Pinkshade come to my island code is 31LLW come or I will commit arson on both of your islands take my stuff I don’t need it please take some of my stuff with you


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

sw/sh


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

A Seedot for Pokémon Sword/Shield?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

im


Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke @Pinkshade come to my island code is 31LLW come or I will commit arson on both of your islands take my stuff I don’t need it please take some of my stuff with you


On my way!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't have Sword or Shield and I'm probably not getting one of them anymore.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke @Pinkshade come to my island code is 31LLW come or I will commit arson on both of your islands take my stuff I don’t need it please take some of my stuff with you


Sorry man i’m going to O’Hare’s island since she missed out on some of it. Maybe later though!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke @Pinkshade come to my island code is 31LLW come or I will commit arson on both of your islands take my stuff I don’t need it please take some of my stuff with you


Please burn down Tuckers house


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Sorry man i’m going to O’Hare’s island since she missed out on some of it. Maybe later though!


oh ok


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Imma flyin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Awwww, I just thought about how being called Jirachi feels so natural to me... 
But I'm planning to change it... what do I do....


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Well if you want you could change it and ask people to still call you jirachi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

I dunno im just saying like if you want to change it but still want to be called jirachi then that might feel more natural unless you just wanna change it

it was just a suggestion


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Meh, I don't know. Everyone on Click Critters will still call me Jirachi. Maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

n


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

VEEMO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

*Veemo*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

weemo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *Veemo*


*VEEMO
WOOMY*
VOOMO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Kurb said:


> View attachment 273561
> this


*confusion*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay, I'll be back later. Bye!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I'll be back later. Bye!


okay
but remember



Spoiler: remember



booyah back


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

hotdog


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 273563 hotdog


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I think i’ll go island hopping right now, a bit nervous though.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think i’ll go island hopping right now, a bit nervous though.


Alright, tell us who you get!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think i’ll go island hopping right now, a bit nervous though.


Good luck!


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

So I brought 4 nmt to try it out, first try was Renee.
Now I’m on my 2nd try


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Best of luck~


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think i’ll go island hopping right now, a bit nervous though.


Good luck!!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Does anyone have any silly or dumb doodles they want me to make


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

So the other villagers were Tammi, Elise and Sydney. I used up 4 nmt, I will try again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Does anyone have any silly or dumb doodles they want me to make


draw Jirachi's old oc


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> draw Jirachi's old oc


Oh yea forgot about that

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Here we go


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh yea forgot about that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020
> 
> Here we go


woohoo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

How do I kick out villagers in new leaf?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How do I kick out villagers in new leaf?


I found this video

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

I bumped into Sydney twice >.>

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

I don’t need her since I have her card

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

So six ticket, the best I saw was Portia, but I wanted to keep going.
I’ll try again then...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How do I kick out villagers in new leaf?


First you need to find Wisp's lamp. Well, if you want to do it by Amiibo, that is.
I don't remember how long it takes, but eventually Wisp will start talking to you if you walk near where the lamp has chosen to spawn outside.


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I think I used 20ish tickets so far and nothing yet, some I already have the cards for them.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I just played a game with a really dark ending aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just played a game with a really dark ending aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


What game?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What game?


Parsnip.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

omg that game where you make a cake and feed it to evil sheep man :000


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh... You know that game?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I've heard of that, oof


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

My brother played it first and then he made me play it... ahahaha _Why._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

_something is wrong with parsnip_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_That bunny is so dumb omg_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I saw a video on it but I didn't actually watch it cause I'm too scared to


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I saw a video on it but I didn't actually watch it cause I'm too scared to


*Why not? It’s a great game where you can trust everybody including the sheep and definitely  no one dies*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah, after that, I was too afraid to pick the next random game, lol. (He downloaded a bunch from an insanely huge $5 bundle)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Why not? It’s a great game where you can trust everybody including the sheep and definitely  no one dies*


*I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE DARK I JUST KNOW IT*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE DARK I JUST KNOW IT*


Psst... Enxssi said that sarcastically.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Psst... Enxssi said that sarcastically.


psst... I knew that already

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

And tfw you get inspired to draw something Christmas related and it's June


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

@ohare01 make sure to post a picture of whatever mail you get tommorow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I keep telling myself that someday I will actually draw my Pokemon OC but then I never do.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ohare01 make sure to post a picture of whatever mail you get tommorow


Tomorrow?

_I time travel, what nonsense_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ohare01 make sure to post a picture of whatever mail you get tommorow


_Oh no what did you do now_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Oh no what did you do now_


Idk what to expect lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _Oh no what did you do now_


_hehehe..._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/ZEesVxX

_what do you people have against knockoff Raymond_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

_this is the second time I've been chased while dressed as Raymond_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: I found this in my QR folder and it's called "orangesquid" but I have no idea what it looks like


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273650


That was probably the most fun I've had playing ac lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this is the second time I've been chased while dressed as Raymond_


I've been chased before on Club Tortimer by crazy calamari eaters. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

very true


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

@Jirachi100 i finally drew the thing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

i loved playing with you guys @ProbablyNotJosuke @Pinkshade @ohare01


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> @Jirachi100 i finally drew the thing


Oh. _Oh. *Oh.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

drew the what


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

*Behold Jirachi’s child, given life once more*


Spoiler



I love him and he’s mine now


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 12, 2020)

my current mood


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Behold Jirachi’s child, given life once more*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Never seen him with crescent moon cheeks before... hmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

why did I make a pillow fort, what am I, eight years old?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

My room looks like it belongs to a lazy child.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Never seen him with crescent moon cheeks before... hmmm


I just wanted to put my own spin on it and i didn’t know what the curves on his cheeks should be


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

this is the oldest picture on my switch


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 12, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I just wanted to put my own spin on it and i didn’t know what the curves on his cheeks should be


Unless he has JoJo character cheekbones


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm going to play Splatoon for a little bit... wish me luck I don't get taken over by an Inkling too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I haven't even gotten my Switch pictures onto my laptop yet oh boy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273656
> this is the oldest picture on my switch


Oh boy lemme go find mine

I know I deleted some but why not


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Wait a minute....
*I just opened my New 3DS XL and realized the Bunny Day theme on it has O'Hare.*

Now, anyway... I'm going to go see about unscrewing it to get the rest of my 3DS screenshots.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Here's mine, eh


https://imgur.com/a/JdBtHiu



	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Wait a minute....
> *I just opened my New 3DS XL and realized the Bunny Day theme on it has O'Hare.*
> 
> Now, anyway... I'm going to go see about unscrewing it to get the rest of my 3DS screenshots.


*AND DUDE WHAT I WANT TO SEE*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 273656
> this is the oldest picture on my switch


very touching dialogue


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

I HAVE RISEN FROM THE DEAD WHAT HAVE I MISSED IM TOO LAZY TO GO BACK AND READ


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> very touching dialogue


muhaha


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

My luck is not going so well...
I encountered the 2 of the same villager twice.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I HAVE RISEN FROM THE DEAD WHAT HAVE I MISSED IM TOO LAZY TO GO BACK AND READ


kirby got bombed


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kirby got bombed


Oof


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> kirby got bombed


F in the chat

F


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

F?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

I have something to show you guys but I think I might get banned for showing it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

F


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I have something to show you guys but I think I might get banned for showing it


Why what is it


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

f


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *AND DUDE WHAT I WANT TO SEE*


Here's a picture of it I found from Google






Also aaaaaaa my brother is having trouble finding the right screwdriver.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Here's a picture of it I found from Google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HES SO CUTE


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

you know what? I’m gonna say something controversial 
cowboys should be called horse boys


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm drawing Rudy wearing reindeer antlers and no one can stop me


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Has anyone did the mail glitch after the patch? I want to duplicate NMT...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Has anyone did the mail glitch after the patch? I want to duplicate NMT...


There’s a mail glitch?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

There was, but I’m not sure if it’s patched its a duplication glitch.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I am now overwhelmed with New Leaf screenshots omg.


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I have too many NH screenshots I have 1000 of them...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Samme 1072 so far of... mostly Pietro. I have issues.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

so how do y’all say leif
i say it like ley if


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

leaf


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 12, 2020)

gay


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> gay


What


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Leaf

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

30ish NMT and no cats....


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Fun fact:Gracie is a dude in Japanese animal crossing, they probably changed it because Gracie is effeminate and they didn’t want to gay stereotype


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh thats kinda cute!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 12, 2020)

Gay I want gay villager- Filbert gay


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Raymond x Marshal pls


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so how do y’all say leif
> i say it like ley if


I say "leaf"


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Gay I want gay villager- Filbert gay


isabelle in new leaf seemingly has a crush on you no matter your gender. You’re welcome


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 12, 2020)

Dang she gay for me  Oh yeah my character gay he a boy who looks like a girl


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have too many NH screenshots I have 1000 of them...


I have over 900


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Island hopping is harder than I expected


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

isabelle is pan I’m calling it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Island hopping is harder than I expected


Once I spent a whole day island hopping and didn't find who I was looking for. Was looking for Judy.. Went home with Tangy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Once I spent a whole day island hopping and didn't find who I was looking for. Was looking for Judy.. Went home with Tangy


that’s rough man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I just looked through my old pictures on my flash drive from almost a decade ago and now I feel dizzy from looking through all that ahahaha.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just looked through my old pictures on my flash drive from almost a decade ago and now I feel dizzy from looking through all that ahahaha.


Do you have the picture of when you first started Popstar?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I found a cat, but it’s Tabby.... :cccc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you have the picture of when you first started Popstar?


Hmm.... let me go get my _*older* _SD cards_ and see._

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

_OMG there are 6 SD cards. _
I don't remember which ones are from my old 3DS (the one that died) and which ones are from cameras...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

This s a normal advertisement. Nothing about this is wrong in any sort of way.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I found a cat, but it’s Tabby.... :cccc


Ouch, sorry man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_Oh wow, 6 SD cards and the first one I put in appears to be my original 3DS's main SD card.
Wait it totally is because first folder is dated Christmas 2011._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

me: looks at the top of this page of last person to post wins 
nobody: 
this page:


Milky star said:


> Gay I want gay villager- Filbert gay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> me: looks at the top of this page of last person to post wins
> nobody:
> this page:


LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LOL


hahaha you liek mai funneh jok?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Honorable mentions:


Kurb said:


> View attachment 273692
> This s a normal advertisement. Nothing about this is wrong in any sort of way.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 12, 2020)

gay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> hahaha you liek mai funneh jok?


_y e s h a h a f u n n i

fr tho lmao_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Daydream said:


> Cough cough


in these times this is dangerous

oh hey i found that post on a random page btw

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Milky star said:


> gay


straight

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Spoiler: s t r a i g h t


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

still winning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

n o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Guys I kinda want to cry because I just found photos of my dead cat.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 273703
> still winning


ahem can we talk about your island name

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Guys I kinda want to cry because I just found photos of my dead cat.


i don't even know what to post in response to that, 

thats just sad


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ahem can we talk about your island name



it's no secret that its the best name


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it's no secret that its the best name


just please make sure your space bar doesn't break


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys I kinda want to cry because I just found photos of my dead cat.


Aw... I know how you feel because I feel the same way when I see pictures of mine :C


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw... I know how you feel because I feel the same way when I see pictures of mine :C





Jirachi100 said:


> Guys I kinda want to cry because I just found photos of my dead cat.


why is this thread so saaaad?
:C getting sad vibes here :C


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_One of the SD cards isn't working but I looked at all the others now_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it's no secret that its the best name


Imma be real it took me like a day to get the joke


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why is this thread so saaaad?
> :C getting sad vibes here :C


Noooo sorry I'll be quiet about it

might post the story in the what's bothering you thread.. nah


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Imma be real it took me like a day to get the joke


yeah most people really don't notice it unless i put 1 and 1 together its kinda funny lmfao


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Here’s a happy pupper okay no sad friends


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Here’s a happy pupper okay no sad friends View attachment 273707


IM GONNA DIE ITS TOO CUTE  ❤❤❤


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yeah most people really don't notice it unless i put 1 and 1 together its kinda funny lmfao


i only found out because of a tom nook meme


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

All the photos on my phone/computer are either extremely cursed or extremely wholesome and I don’t know what that says about me as a person


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i only found out because of a tom nook meme



and here i thought pen island was a middle school classic, did it really die out? that just makes me feel old


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> All the photos on my phone/computer are either extremely cursed or extremely wholesome and I don’t know what that says about me as a person


i vote for the cursed ones

i like seeing the world burn please post some cursed ones

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> and here i thought pen island was a middle school classic, did it really die out? that just makes me feel old


i love your title though


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i vote for the cursed ones
> 
> i like seeing the world burn please post some cursed ones


Your wish is my command my friend


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i vote for the cursed ones
> 
> i like seeing the world burn please post some cursed ones
> 
> ...


*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Your wish is my command my friend
> View attachment 273716


*NOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Okaaaaaay.


Spoiler: First picture from my 3DS SD card











Spoiler: First New Leaf screenshot (My brother was mayor so it's him)











Spoiler: First New Leaf screenshot of me


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 12, 2020)

I remember commenting on this back in 2015. Nice to know it's still going strong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Your wish is my command my friend
> View attachment 273716


i love it so much

where do you find photos like this i love it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

I have my sources


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i vote for the cursed ones
> 
> i like seeing the world burn please post some cursed ones


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273718
> View attachment 273719
> View attachment 273721


it's beautiful


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

-leaves-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 273720
> I have my sources


please share this is better than gold


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 273723


if you share your sources i will give you 1 tbt


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Darn it now my old 3DS pictures are getting buried by *very cursed images.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273724


i love this


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> -leaves-


You can run but you can’t hide


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Darn it now my old 3DS pictures are getting buried by *very cursed images.*


SHARE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaaay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First picture from my 3DS SD card
> ...


I meant this but okay then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

made a cursed images basement thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: OMG this is so cute. I DREW THIS?!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> made a cursed images basement thread


Holy crap I'm tagging my best friend for that one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> made a cursed images basement thread


There used to be one in the woods section, but I couldn't find it last time I saw the woods appear.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> There used to be one in the woods section, but I couldn't find it last time I saw the woods appear.


what the heck is "the woods"


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what the heck is "the woods"


It appears on Friday the 13th iirc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what the heck is "the woods"


A forum section that only shows up on Halloween and Friday 13th.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what the heck is "the woods"


It’s where you go to perish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

dangit i have to wait a million months


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

I just hope it still shows up in 3.0


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 12, 2020)

Eeeeeek


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

I mean like there’s a Friday the 13th right after Halloween so-


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I found the Egyptian cat on my NMT island, I don't know if I want to take her. I already have her in my NL town...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I found the Egyptian cat on my NMT island, I don't know if I want to take her. I already have her in my NL town...


TAKE THE CAT


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

The cursed images are actually giving me a headache help


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Guys... It's time for my New Leaf screenshots from back when Splatoon did not exist.



Warning: My Kirby OCs were custom designs in the town... yikes...


----------



## Boccages (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Awwww it's so cute!! I think it's made by @Boccages , their art is really good ^^


True. I'm the one that made that drawing.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh god I HATE my old house design


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The cursed images are actually giving me a headache help


your cat marshal is so good like i actually want a cat marshal

do you take comissions do Raymond as a rabbit


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> your cat marshal is so good like i actually want a cat marshal
> 
> do you take comissions do Raymond as a rabbit


Hmm I could try after I finish the drawing im working on


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I moved her in, looks like I have her in 2 towns now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I moved her in, looks like I have her in 2 towns now.


Nice! Congrats on Ankha!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Uh-oh I think I was shipping these two











	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020




I want to post more images but everyone moved to the thread for cursed ones.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

time to go scar my soul


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> time to go scar my soul
> View attachment 273787


Oh no oh no oh no don't do it to yourself man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

There are so many screenshots I haven't looked at aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

y’all i am going to search “split the room” on deviant art time to go ruin my life


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all i am going to search “split the room” on deviant art time to go ruin my life


Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy




Also... here's this.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Y’all if i don’t come back you know why

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I have it loaded in the other tab. do i dare?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y’all if i don’t come back you know why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> I have it loaded in the other tab. do i dare?


Don't-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y’all if i don’t come back you know why
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> I have it loaded in the other tab. do i dare?


You really shouldn't.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

What do you mean, i’ve already lost my innocence


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do you mean, i’ve already lost my innocence


fair, I lost mine too.. oof..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_*Your favorite what?*_





Kurb said:


> What do you mean, i’ve already lost my innocence


Oh...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

i did it, it wasn’t even what i was looking for


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Was this my 25th birthday?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Worry.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

This image has already described itself hmmmmmm


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273799


That's beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay, I'm back now until I go to bed yaaaaaay



Spoiler: Kinda cursed island


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273799


Art even if he is in T-pose


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Why am I hungry at almost 1 AM?



Spoiler: Funny


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I hungry at almost 1 AM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgggg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Ahahaha what? This is Isabelle, by the way.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I finished my drawing of Rudy!!


Spoiler: Rudy da good boye








I know it's summer but who caresss I miss winter

And I might go to bed soon cause I'm tired


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I finished my drawing of Rudy!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rudy da good boye
> ...


Looks like a reindeer to me now, but it looks nice!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I miss winter too because I was born in it.



Spoiler: Hmm


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks like a reindeer to me now, but it looks nice!


That's the point because he's based off Rudolph the red nosed reindeer lol, but ty!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I miss winter too because I was born in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born in winter too _except winter is practically nonexistent in Louisiana lmao_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was born in winter too _except winter is practically nonexistent in Louisiana lmao_


I rarely ever see snow here, so I think I understand.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I rarely ever see snow here, so I think I understand.


I've only had like one snow day in my whole entire life and it was so much fun, I wish it'd snow again ahhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Does anyone know why Miranda misspelled Saharah's name?


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

I barely experienced snow as well when I lived in Southern California, although in some areas, there was snow there, but I didn’t live in those areas.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Um



*He shrunk me!*


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

I want to go to club tortimer again, but I’m going to dress up as a character, hopefully tonight i’ll be able to.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I want to go to club tortimer again, but I’m going to dress up as a character, hopefully tonight i’ll be able to.


Ah, I'll probably be asleep by then I think. Plus I didn't start up New Leaf today and I don't want to without checking if anyone wants to move.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Um guyyyyys I found this now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Ah, I'll probably be asleep by then I think. Plus I didn't start up New Leaf today and I don't want to without checking if anyone wants to move.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Lmao what--

Also I'm gonna sleep now, goodnight!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lmao what--
> 
> Also I'm gonna sleep now, goodnight!


Good night! I should probably go to sleep too...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

As ProbablyNotJosuke says,

Ohayou Sekai - Good Morning World!!!  (Dang it Dr. Stone!)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Huh, there's been nothing going on here while I was asleep...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

The win was safely yours...

until I posted X)

I haven’t been able to wake up this early recently.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: This was actually in a folder from my old 3DS WHAT


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

So I’m right. This thread is still going whack thanks to ourselves.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Yesssssss



Spoiler: My brother is so silly...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Ooo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yesssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM LAW


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_*Why did I used to like this hat?!*_


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273975
> _*Why did I used to like this hat?!*_


You.. you unironically liked that hat???


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> You.. you unironically liked that hat???


2013 me did. *Yikes.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I win







Yay!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yay!


_I see what you're doing, trying to steal the win huhuhu_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I see what you're doing, trying to steal the win huhuhu_


And I see what you're doing... un-derailing the thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> And I see what you're doing... un-derailing the thread.


M a y b e

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I have nothing to post so


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Woo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

ha I win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ha I win


think again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Can we derail the thread again this boring


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: a cute picture


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Look who I found in my screenshots.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Look who I found in my screenshots.
> 
> View attachment 273999


OH MY GAWD

OH MY GOD IT'S BEAUTIFUL
IT'S THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> OH MY GAWD
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S BEAUTIFUL
> IT'S THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE
> ...


That frog


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm finding so many things I want to share and it is extremely overwhelming!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

dont ever go onto kpop twitter theyre insane


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Found screenshots from when Ribbon was _actually_ Ribbon and not an Inkling.




_*Oh hello.*_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

*Erik, I'm dying.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274045
> *Erik, I'm dying.*


LOL I think I had that conversation before


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


O h m y


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm watching spongebob rn woohoo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

I made inkling


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274051
> I made inkling


Cutee


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Ooo, nice art~


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

make your own inkling here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_*I just found a screenshot from 2013 Club Tortimer*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Used to wear this all the time.. The nostalgia :')



it was only last year.. but still I miss 2019


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Uhhhhh I think I made a thing.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Guys should I change my avatar? This one I'm using is more like my Smash main but...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Do it do it do it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Agent 3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Fine, now I can say my avatar is Ribbon the Inkling. The eyes were bugging me this whole time._

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Btw my Octoling is wearing this shirt last I remember.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just tried my inkling, might do my octoling later!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274070
> I just tried my inkling, might do my octoling later!


Wait, does it have an Octoling option? I can't read Japanese.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, does it have an Octoling option? I can't read Japanese.


I thought it was Chinese God I can't understand anything for the life of me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, does it have an Octoling option? I can't read Japanese.


Yeah, also if you are on Google, it translates it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

actually, there's no octoling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah, also if you are on Google, it translates it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> actually, there's no octoling


Aw darn, I just spent more time looking. Oh well!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm thinking of making mine into my pfp... She came out really good! Would that be weird?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

*prepares for the Inkling invasion*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm thinking of making mine into my pfp... She came out really good! Would that be weird?


No lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm thinking of making mine into my pfp... She came out really good! Would that be weird?


It's up to you.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> No lol





Jirachi100 said:


> It's up to you.


Thanks! I'll probably try it out for a day at least...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh dang she looks good


Rosie977 said:


> Thanks! I'll probably try it out for a day at least...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Uggghhhh I'm trying to find like 3 different screenshots, one of which I saw earlier but maybe it was corrupted aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

kinda want to use my inkling as my pfp


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Omgosh yesss. This thread need more inklings!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I had found the screenshots from when Pate moved and now I can't and I'm getting kinda dizzy looking for them again...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

should I?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> should I?


yes


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

_yes_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> should I?


If you _want_ to be an Inkling.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

wooooooooooomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Brb gonna join the inkling squad


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

This part of the thread is infinitely more cute!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa what is happening?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Aaaaaaaaa what is happening?


The inklings are happening


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Booyah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Is this my fault or?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Is this my fault or?_


No, it would've happened eventually

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Booyah


Booyah back guys whyyyyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> No, it would've happened eventually
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


_*BOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAH*_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi I blame you~ 

also so sad now that I gave Splatoon to a friend


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ironically I played last night for the first time in awhile


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

@Unhappyhome your inkling is so cute wth


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Jirachi I blame you~
> 
> also so sad now that I gave Splatoon to a friend


Splatoon 1 is at the very bottom of my Wii U game stack and I actually haven't played that one lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

_*Woomy*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't even play much anymore, it's so frustrating now

I have 1,640 hours on there btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Unhappyhome your inkling is so cute wth


thanks lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I don't even play much anymore, it's so frustrating now
> 
> I have 1,640 hours on there btw


That's what made my brother stop playing.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> That's what made my brother stop playing.


Yeah, I'm so bad now,, it's not even fun any more


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Unhappyhome your inkling is so cute wth


Seconding! My heart is singing!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yeah, I'm so bad now,, it's not even fun any more


I know right? I went down a rank last night, and lost all my games ;-; still fun tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Wait what my brother just came in to tell me IGN is announcing a bunch of PC games whaaaat_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Seconding! My heart is singing!


Aw thanks

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I don't even play much anymore, it's so frustrating now
> 
> I have 1,640 hours on there btw


And I thought my 300 something was a lot


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I love this it's so cute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: I forgot I had this gif opened in my Google Images tab this entire time


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I love this it's so cute
> View attachment 274079


My heart   ily all ahhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My heart   ily all ahhh


Aaaaaaaa group booyah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

BOOYAH


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Aaaaaaaa group booyah


*BOOYAH!*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

*Woomy*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Wooooooooooooomy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

*Woomy*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

*Veemo *


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

This way!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Ouch... not this way


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This way!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Ouch... not this way


Wawewi

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

@ohare01  reply in our chat to blue tortoise with a inkling sound


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: I found this


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh no... what has happened to me?!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Wait a sec we're all different ink colors...

TURF WAR


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I love this thread even more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I love this thread can I live here


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

This was already my favorite thread and now it is even more aaaaaa


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

This is honestly pretty great.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Squid party!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Squid squad!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Squid party!


Flop flop flop


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

*B O O Y A H !*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

*Booyah!*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Flop flop flop


Flop flop floppp

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Booyah!


booyah!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

my squib obsession may come back again


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my squib obsession may come back again


Tbh I think mine just did


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> my squib obsession may come back again


Same lol glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Aaaaaaaaa I need to make up my mind... Do I stay here in the squid party or do I go hang out with my brother?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Aaaaaaaaa I need to make up my mind... Do I stay here in the squid party or do I go hang out with my brother?_


I vote for here LOL


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Aaaaaaaaa I need to make up my mind... Do I stay here in the squid party or do I go hang out with my brother?_


Your brother is more important úwù you can come back later!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

*S Q U I D P A R T Y !*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Flippity flop squid party


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Private splatfest up in here

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Floppity floop flop


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay but let me keeping looking for my screenshots of Pate moving first...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

What if we all went on splatoon 2 and had a squidparty


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

We should all actually friend each other and play later!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should all actually friend each other and play later!


Dude yessss


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dude yessss


I can't now ;-;
But definitely later!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

I don’t have Splatoon though... xD


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I don’t have Splatoon though... xD


O u c h


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

It‘s okay.  You guys can go on without me.  : ‘ )


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> It‘s okay.  You guys can go on without me.  : ‘ )


Oof I feel bad now ;-;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> It‘s okay.  You guys can go on without me.  : ‘ )


: (


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should all actually friend each other and play later!


I'm too nervous to add friends. What do I do?


Also aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I give up. I'm starting to think the pictures deleted theirselfs since the two right underneath them were corrupted.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm too nervous to add friends. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Also aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I give up. I'm starting to think the pictures deleted theirselfs since the two right underneath them were corrupted.


Don't worry, you don't have to if you don't want to!

Also, oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm too nervous to add friends. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Also aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I give up. I'm starting to think the pictures deleted theirselfs since the two right underneath them were corrupted.


Why are you nervous? I mean you know us pretty well on here right? We're all friends

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

But I understand ig


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeah, my laptop almost crashed when I touched them. I was wondering why they hadn't loaded and then I instantly regretted it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

No need to feel bad!  Hahahaha.  I’m sure I’ll pick up Splatoon at some point.  For now though don’t worry about it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are you nervous? I mean you know us pretty well on here right? We're all friends


Well, my brother only knows I have one friend and that I haven't been adding anybody else for a couple years. That might be why I'm nervous.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Woah... you guys are all inklings!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Woah... you guys are all inklings!


And your not.   : (


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Woah... you guys are all inklings!


_Join us._
You don't have to though lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Woah... you guys are all inklings!


*one of us one of us one of us*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Woomy (join us)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Join the squid party!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Joinnnnnnn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I deleted most of my screenshots cri


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey guys, it's this Inkling's birthday, lol.








						StarParty8
					





					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hey guys, it's this Inkling's birthday, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_how about the rest of us go on her profile and wish her happy birthday and she'll see how we're all inklings_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Uh...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how about the rest of us go on her profile and wish her happy birthday and she'll see how we're all inklings_


Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Great idea!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Uh...


_do it_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh no I really want my Switch screenshots now


Enxssi said:


> Uh...


What's wrong?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

aight I’m inkling now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

_woohoo another inkling_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I gotta go for now. I'll be back soon, bye!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I gotta go for now. I'll be back soon, bye!


Aw ok, bye!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I hear Calamari Inkantation.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Ooo

w o o m y


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

This makes me want to play splatoon even tho I suck at it loool


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Uhhhh I'm gonna go now. I'm hungry and my brother is probably bored and aaaaaaaaaaaaa

I'll be back later!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

i will splat you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Don’t worry, I’m probably worse xD


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uhhhh I'm gonna go now. I'm hungry and my brother is probably bored and aaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I'll be back later!



Okay, bye for now!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What if we all went on splatoon 2 and had a squidparty


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Now I NEED to play sploon


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

I want to play sploon, le,me just rediwnload it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Let’s hope it downloads fast


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Get splatted nobs


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

46 minutes remaining _AUGH_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

What do you guys main


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm getting 50 dollars on Monday, what should I buy with it?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

a microSD card, then you won’t have to be like me and wait for sploon to download


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> a microSD card


I bought one already


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

well idk what you should bUrchase now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

*BRUH*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

WHY IS EVERYONE SQUIDS WHAT GOING ON


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SQUIDS WHAT GOING ON



J o i n u s  👁    👁


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

The Woomys got them.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SQUIDS WHAT GOING ON


*one of us one of us one of us*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

_I FEEL FEAR_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I FEEL FEAR_


_join us_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _I FEEL FEAR_



J o i n n n n n n n n : D


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SQUIDS WHAT GOING ON


you’re being conquered, don’t give in unless you want to

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

everyone is squid aaaa


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

*OH NO*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Veemo


WAIT HOW'D YOU GET AN OCTOLING ONE

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I WANT TO BE AN OCTOLING


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I join on my own terms


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I join on my own terms


Is there an octoling maker pls link it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー
		


	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

If we’re doing this Splatoon thing I expect a mass battle okay? Okay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

AHHHHHHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> AHHHHHHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH


ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Alright so once my splatoon is finally downloaded we battle


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Alright so once my splatoon is finally downloaded we battle


Ahhh I'm so bad at the game now tho--


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ahhh I'm so bad at the game now tho--


_that matters not, use an ink brush_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ROLLER BEST WEAPON FIGHT ME

I haven’t played in like a year it’s okay I’m also garbage


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven’t played a lot since NH came out, so we can all suck together


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Woohoo


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

BRO NINTENDO ONLINE JUST MOVED SPLATOON IN FRONT OF ACNH AND I HAVENT PUT THE GAME IN HOW TF DOES IT KNOW


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

*Uh oh*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

o_o

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Y'all are we gonna make a private match?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

NINTENDO CAN SEE OUR CONVERSATION


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I will


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> NINTENDO CAN SEE OUR CONVERSATION


_they're watching us_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa my cousins are coming over I forgot


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aaaaaaaaa my cousins are coming over I forgot


Aw does that mean we can't play rn ;c


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

How do I make a cute inkling ;A;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

They arent coming over right now so I think we can do a few matches


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

When my cousins come over and I wanna play games I just connect it to the TV and let them watch and that always works out lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> How do I make a cute inkling ;A;





			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> How do I make a cute inkling ;A;





			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't have my switch with me (╥﹏╥) im back by the way


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

nooooooo

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I got in


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

: (


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Woomy~


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Woomy~


Yes another member!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

This is why the basement is the BEST board.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Aight it’s time, @ohare01 @Pinkshade go to the shoal and type in password 1189, I made a private battle of course, anyone else can come though the more the merrier


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

PEARL AND MARINA WONT STOP TALKING AAAAA

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Nevermind


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aight it’s time, @ohare01 @Pinkshade go to the shoal and type in password 1189, I made a private battle of course, anyone else can come though the more the merrier


Ok ima invite ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow that did not last long lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Guys what’s your sploon ingame name


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

OH NO THE INKLING CULT IS GROWING AHHHHHH


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Wait isn’t shoal local play


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aight it’s time, @ohare01 @Pinkshade go to the shoal and type in password 1189, I made a private battle of course, anyone else can come though the more the merrier


Wait the shoal is local battles only


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Octoling**

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Wait the shoal is local battles only


Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Guys what’s your sploon ingame name


Mine is abri and ProbablyNotJosuke's is "spare me"


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I can set up an online room
I KEEP PRESSING B TO RUN BUT THEN I JUMP I HAVE FORGOTTEN EVEN THE FUNDAMENTALS LOL


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

nvm, I’ll do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'll try to be there later, can't now...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I SOMEHOW ACCIDENTALLY JOINED A NORMAL BATTLE UH OKAY BYE


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Wait private battles are for friends only

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> I SOMEHOW ACCIDENTALLY JOINED A NORMAL BATTLE UH OKAY BYE


Press power button


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Wait private battles are for friends only
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


He can join me and I'll tell him the password


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Hehe sploon


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Setting up a sploon private match is more stressful than I thought


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm back temporarily and now I want to make an Octoling


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

woah @ohare01 your level is high


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> woah @ohare01 your level is high


Yeah lmao, 1,600+ hours ;P


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m free


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

uh so are we still waiting for the others


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uh so are we still waiting for the others


We could start now


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

we starting, get ready


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

My brother is playing a livestream on the Switch, so even if somehow this won't need friend codes, I can't play.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

WE WILL WIN


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

eek


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Lmao if my switch was charged I’d SO join yall

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

And win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Lmao if my switch was charged I’d SO join yall


Same, I'm so sad mines dead : (


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

SO MANY INKLINGS

GET OUT THE INK WE GOT SOME CLEANING UP TO DO


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Go for it, everyone!  I’ll be cheering you all on from the sidelines!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I made an Octoling... I don't even know what to name her.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh my cousins are here I gtg


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh my cousins are here I gtg


Aw alright

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I'll make a match then


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

I used to have a squid icon for google but my computer teacher asked if it was one of the Gorillaz

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Actually sounds fun lol imma make an icon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I used to have a squid icon for google but my computer teacher asked if it was one of the Gorillaz


LOL

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I want to be both the Inkling and the Octoling I made now... What do I do????


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

There, I changed it...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

@ohare01 gg friend
I gtg do stuff for a few after this match but can come back


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

pls tell me where i can make an inkling/octoling too

I need to make a waloogi inkling lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> pls tell me where i can make an inkling/octoling too
> 
> I need to make a waloogi inkling lol



Inkling
めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー

Octoling
めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> pls tell me where i can make an inkling/octoling too
> 
> I need to make a waloogi inkling lol





			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー
		

That’s the website I made it on


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

why is everyone an inkling
is everyone celebrating my birthday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

idek man i'm so confused


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> @ohare01 gg friend
> I gtg do stuff for a few after this match but can come back


Alright


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Hehe made an octo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> why is everyone an inkling
> is everyone celebrating my birthday


Uhhhhhh It's a coincidence. I'm dying of laughter now, though.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok but I still want Octos for smash


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

RATE MY NEW BABY





(dont worry I'm keeping the WAH avatar)


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Y e s

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Adorable!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh my gosh I've decided I *need* to name the Octoling and then somehow be both of them. _I am insane._


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Hehe Im naming mine Camden


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mines Raven because she's me and I'm Raven and that's confusing ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Alright, that's it... I'm naming her Adeleine. I just... have to. _Adeleine the Octoling_


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

My avatar is named Lily. She's an oc of mine.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I didn’t know we were naming them uh
I’m just gonna punch my keyboard and that her name

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020




suvi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm only doing naming because my current avatar is actually an OC I've had for a few months.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok so,



Sohka

because it’s Sokka pronounced wrong and sounds like Ahsoka and I love em both


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SQUIDS WHAT GOING ON



I am scared, what happened here


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am scared, what happened here


The squids


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am scared, what happened here


Woomy join us


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

aparantly someone posted the link to the place where you make your inkling
everyone joined the cult and it happened to coincide with my birthday
i was here before the inkling cults members btw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> I am scared, what happened here



_This happened, basically:_


Enxssi said:


> make your own inkling here


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Woomy join us


I have never even touched this game...

I can try? lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm surrounded by a bunch of inklings and I don't know why. I ain't staying fresh, am I?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I did a thing





__





						Inklings vs. Octolings!
					

Hi there! I've recently got back into Splatoon and would love to know who you play as! I'm both. Feel free to also share any stories, or thoughts. Sorry if this has been done before, but I didn't see it!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

The funny thing is when everyone goes back to normal, I'll still be an Inkling because I've been once since TBT 3.0 started.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

speaking of unfresh
i have another oc. three of them. one of them is my avatar, lily
and one of them is a sanitized octoling named Purple. 
I madeher when having zero FNAF knoledge
so i imagine she doesn't even know what memes are and everyone calls her unfresh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I had a Kirby OC but let's not talk about that.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

I mean Inkling IS top tier in smash sooo
Pretty cool


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> speaking of unfresh
> i have another oc. three of them. one of them is my avatar, lily
> and one of them is a sanitized octoling named Purple.
> I madeher when having zero FNAF knoledge
> so i imagine she doesn't even know what memes are and everyone calls her unfresh


Sorry to tell you this but your OC is the man behind the slaughter lmao


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Did

Did I do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I've never made an OC, but I have a headcanon for a lot of games i play if that counts?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've never made an OC, but I have a headcanon for a lot of games i play if that counts?


It counts in our hearts


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sorry to tell you this but your OC is the man behind the slaughter lmao


 She's be like "What's a meme?"
and rose, my other oc who's shy at first but will ramble if you catch her attention, would say
"Well once upon  time there was a song and 6 years later people memedthe heck out of it. Oh... Memes are just pics!"


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe the real OCs were the friends we made along the way


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've never made an OC, but I have a headcanon for a lot of games i play if that counts?


I made my Inkling OC by playing Animal Crossing New Leaf... It makes no sense, but it actually happened LOL.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Maybe the real OCs were the friends we made along the way


cause in splatoon every inkling people play as is an oc!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

*Me just chilling here with a profile picture that's not an inkling/octoling*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Me just chilling here with a profile picture that's not an inkling/octoling*


Join the squid party i love Bones tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Me just chilling here with a profile picture that's not an inkling/octoling*


Bones is still great.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Join the squid party


NEVER. I'll be happy staying as Bones thank you very much.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> NEVER. I'll be happy staying as Bones thank you very much.


That's cool. Bones is one of my favorites!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Join us.


please?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay, I'm going to go again... I have an awful headache. I'll be back later!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I'm going to go again... I have an awful headache. I'll be back later!


Feel better, bye!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I'm going to go again... I have an awful headache. I'll be back later!


I hope you feel better soon!~


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Think of this: We're all in a Smash Bros. match. Everyone here is an inkling/octoling while I'm Bones. It's a 7v1 battle. Who would win? Some squids and octopuses or one cute fluffy pup?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I'm going to go again... I have an awful headache. I'll be back later!


Oh dear... Please get well soon!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Think of this: We're all in a Smash Bros. match. Everyone here is an inkling/octoling while I'm Bones. It's a 7v1 battle. Who would win? Some squids and octopuses or one cute fluffy pup?


Nobody would be able to hit a sweet pupper this is an unfair matchup


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

I have decided to fix the user title



Shellzilla said:


> NEVER. I'll be happy staying as Bones thank you very much.



Ah you see, you could make one that *looks* like Bones so it won't hurt as much 



Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I'm going to go again... I have an awful headache. I'll be back later!



Hope it gets better fast! Later


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Think of this: We're all in a Smash Bros. match. Everyone here is an inkling/octoling while I'm Bones. It's a 7v1 battle. Who would win? Some squids and octopuses or one cute fluffy pup?


Definitely Bones. I really want him in smash!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Oho you've missed alot

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

We are squids now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Nobody would be able to hit a sweet pupper this is an unfair matchup





Rosie977 said:


> Definitely Bones. I really want him in smash!


Oh, and to add insult to injury, we're going to be fighting on a small stage while team attack is on during a timed match. This will be fun.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh, and to add insult to injury, we're going to be fighting on a small stage while team attack is on during a timed match. This will be fun.


Nope I'm letting Bones win


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Puppy wins every time


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

I made purple without my reference guide that's on my PokeHeroes diary. NOTE:she's supposed to be sanitized but the website doesn't allow sanitization (sadly)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Miraculously, we all go into sudden death.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Miraculously, we all go into sudden death.


And I walk off the stage, Bones wins yay


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

hollon imma make a bones inkling


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> And I walk off the stage, Bones wins yay


*Animal Crossing victory theme plays*
"Bones wins!"


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey guys what'd I miss I was just playing sploon with my friend lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hey guys what'd I miss I was just playing sploon with my friend lol


Oh, we just had a 7v1 match where a hoard of inklings and octolings fought against Bones. Bones came out on top.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh, we just had a 7v1 match where a hoard of inklings and octolings fought against Bones. Bones came out on top.


_h o w_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _h o w_


Because he is too cute to hurt obviously


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _h o w_


Because the broken rules of having team attack on with a timed match gave Bones an advantage.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

bones inkling


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

It's perfect


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Now there's no excuse!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay I need to go do a few things for a while. Please keep this thread bonkers while I do my thing lol.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Okay I need to go do a few things for a while. Please keep this thread bonkers while I do my thing lol.


ok,but know that the inkling life is upon you


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Do things? Like change your avatar?

But yes, keeping it bonkers, on it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

my version


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Byee InkBones!~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm gonna make more octolings

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Ooh I'll do an octoling bones

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

_hmmmm


_


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Bones definitely has no excuse now that there are 3 to pick from


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I was gone for three seconds what happened


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Shellzilla what do you think now? Will you be a Bones inkling?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I was gone for three seconds what happened


Stuff btw there's an octoling maker!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stuff btw there's an octoling maker!!


Wot send link I want one


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Guys it turns out we’re criminals

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I just read the page and it says it’s prohibited to share the link


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Guys it turns out we’re criminals


?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Guys it turns out we’re criminals
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> I just read the page and it says it’s prohibited to share the link


Uhhhh how


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Are we? How did this happen



Pinkshade said:


> I just read the page and it says it’s prohibited to share the link



Ah. Well, see you all in jail


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Uh how is sharing a link illegal


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

dont worry this is of the octoling one i think



i google translated that page and it said somewhere



It is prohibited to put the address or screenshot of this page.
However, it is OK to put the created icon on twitter or use it in your profile.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

We linked the page on here multiple times and that’s against the rules lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> We linked the page on here multiple times and that’s against the rules lmao


How though


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Octo has the same text as inkling

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I don’t know it just says “It is prohibited to put the address of or screenshot this page.”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Octo has the same text as inkling
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> I don’t know it just says “It is prohibited to put the address of or screenshot this page.”


Translated wrong maybe?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Translated wrong maybe?


Probably


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

We’re in a crime club now lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't see that anywhere

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

The prohibited warning


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm still linking it they can't stop me


			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I translated it myself I took Japanese for like 5 years-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Translated wrong maybe?


I hope that's the case...
Anyway uhh.... Should I make an Inkling based on my squid plushie? It's permanently stuck in squid form and that is just sad.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274011
> Found screenshots from when Ribbon was _actually_ Ribbon and not an Inkling.
> 
> View attachment 274015
> _*Oh hello.*_


So, uh, 18 BC?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

the inkling one doesnt have that warning


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

y’all i have to go make a gray inkling brb


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> the inkling one doesnt have that warning


Oh you right. Weird


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

look someone else did it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

The Octoling one *does* say test in the url, so that might be the one with the warning? I hope...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Brb making an octoling


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Either way don’t take it seriously I was just joking around they don’t know we linked it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Either way don’t take it seriously I was just joking around they don’t know we linked it lol


They can't stop me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Someone on Reddit linked it too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Either way don’t take it seriously I was just joking around they don’t know we linked it lol


Who knows if they can even read our English.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

STOP NINJAING


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i only got the link of the octo maker because someone on amino or tumblr linked it in their posts
the inkling maker you can just search and it will appear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー
		



			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー
		



			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー
		

I AM A REBEL!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

now just some edits in Photoshop


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I think it’s because the Octo ones still in beta


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Anyway uhh.... Should I make an Inkling based on my squid plushie? It's permanently stuck in squid form and that is just sad.



Well yes, of course! Also share the squid for reference? o:


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 274119
> now just some edits in Photoshop


On it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Uhhhh I'm making my squid plushie now and I guess it's a boy lol idk


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> On it


No, i’m doing it but i’d like to see what you have to offer


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Well yes, of course! Also share the squid for reference? o:





Lol, here you go


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274121
> Lol, here you go


Yo guess what


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Lol, here you go



It's adorable and it does need an inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

i am now an octo

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

VEEEEEEEEEMO


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

mine is terrible


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

...how long are we going to be sea life for


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mine is terrible


4/20


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Okay I made him aaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ...how long are we going to be sea life for


forever


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

i need to tidy up mine hold on


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

we'll be sea life well...
i will be forever (i was the first and used this avatar since i lost my 2.0 avatar on the move)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

I should've known the inkling cult would soon take over tbt. I fear it's too late.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Inklings as far as the eye can see


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unless I end up with a new obsession again (It was previously Kirby), I'll probably stay like this lol.



Spoiler: Plus when TBT 3.0 started, I made this be my avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

squiwiwi booyah ouch.. this way wiwii waweee
(we have taken over the animal crossing forums, give us tbt or face the wrath of our ink)


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i rebel


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Kurb it's pretty bad lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> i rebel


squiwiwi veemo veemo wiwi
(join us or be splatted)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> i rebel


LOL. But oh my gosh that's Mimi.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

haha funny pixel brush go rrrr

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

i’ve done it
ive made mine good


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> i rebel



COME REBEL WITH ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> COME REBEL WITH ME





Unhappyhome said:


> squiwiwi veemo veemo wiwi
> (join us or be splatted)


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

miimimimimimimiimim


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

do i use mine or this one


Rosie977 said:


> @Kurb it's pretty bad lol
> 
> View attachment 274132


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

VEEEMO WOOMY WOMO VEE!
(translation: all non ink/octolings will be terminated)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> VEEEMO WOOMY WOMO VEE!
> (translation: all non ink/octolings will be terminated)


How about... _No?_


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i'm a shapeshifter tho
mimikins one day, inkling the nextmillisecond
also i will laugh in my spider forn when i crush you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> How about... _No?_


fine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

YOU WANT FUN

*WARIO SHOW YOU FUN*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

YOU ARE EITHER WITH US OR AGAINST US


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> i'm a shapeshifter tho
> mimikins one day, inkling the nextmillisecond
> also i will laugh in my spider forn when i crush you


p l s   n o   i    h a t e    s p i d e r


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

THIS IS GOING TO FAST!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YOU ARE EITHER WITH US OR AGAINST US


^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

THREAD TOO FAST


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Mimi is actually pretty terrifying...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

EITHER YOU JOIN US OR YOU PERISH


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

WE ARE SPEED NYOOOOM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

wanna hear a joke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

JOIN US OR JOIN THE OTHERS WE HAVE DEFEATED


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

it just feels weird being one of many inklings on tbt
so i temporarily made myself mimi
dont worry im still with you unless you start a war


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Guys I used to be this thing._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wanna hear a joke
> View attachment 274135


NO IT CANNOT BE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

JOIN US
FEAR THE WOOMY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wanna hear a joke
> View attachment 274135


*NO*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> JOIN US
> FEAR THE WOOMY


*and veemo

JOIN OUR GROUP OR KNOW TRUE PAIN


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

I am a veemo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am a veemo


v e e m o


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

ok you've started a war.

i was thefirst person touse the inkling avatar


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *and veemo
> 
> JOIN OUR GROUP OR KNOW TRUE PAIN


... true pain
that's right, even the nooks are on our side!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> ok you've started a war.
> 
> i was thefirst person touse the inkling avatar


but you won't be the last

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ... true pain
> that's right, even the nooks are on our side!


are they though?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> are they though?


shhhh


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i called them and they have no idea what inklings are...
i guess it's me vs like 10 inklings (they'll leave out offear of my spider form)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

question: are the villagers on our side?
QUICK EVERYONE MAKE YOUR VILLAGERS INTO VEEMO/WOOMIES SO THEY JOIN US


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> question: are the villagers on our side?
> QUICK EVERYONE MAKE YOUR VILLAGERS INTO VEEMO/WOOMIES SO THEY JOIN US


Bones!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

wait
inklings have eight limbs
like spiders 
we need to join forces


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Raymond


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait
> inklings have eight limbs
> like spiders
> we need to join forces


octo = 8
squids have 10 wdym


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> octo = 8
> squids have 10 wdym


well still


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274150
> Raymond


:/ think i prefer the cat one tbh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Kurb said:


> well still


i ain't joining a spider


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Marshal


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I just made another one! But I can't tell you her name yet... _It's my future username._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274152
> Marshal


:0 that's kind of cute


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

yes join forces and you know, not start a war with the intention to slaughter everyone not part of the inkling side


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> yes join forces and you know, not start a war with the intention to slaughter everyone not part of the inkling side


I AIN'T JOINING FORCES WITH A SPIDER


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Cursed but here you go


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

kiki


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> question: are the villagers on our side?
> QUICK EVERYONE MAKE YOUR VILLAGERS INTO VEEMO/WOOMIES SO THEY JOIN US



Already did!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274152
> Marshal


THERE WAS A CAT EAR OPTION?


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a new hobby and it is trying to guess what these are before reading what they are based on



Kurb said:


> THERE WAS A CAT EAR OPTION?



 yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

WHERE WAS THE CAT EAR OPTION


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

brb making hopkins


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

*shapeshiftsinto kirby*
Poyo poyo hii! 
(Don't worry! I'm nice! now dont kill people ok")


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Tom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

dangit how do i make hopkins


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Better or worse?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Whitney




	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Kurb said:


> Better or worse?
> View attachment 274158


Worse


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_Guys I haven't being wearing my headphones for a while and now there is Paper Mario music stuck in my head._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

#itried


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I need more ideas, who do I do


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey guys looks like I.missed a lot sorry I couldn't be here my internet stopped working


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I need more ideas, who do I do


Marina


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I need more ideas, who do I do


h-o-p-k-i-n-s


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

@Kurb better


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

IF I COULD HAVE, I"D TURN YOU INTO SPIDERS! Pheesh! you don't have to start a war!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Better, or worse?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm gonna make O'Hare--


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Marina





Unhappyhome said:


> h-o-p-k-i-n-s


on it

here's Sherb btw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

*Get this song out of my head!*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

done


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

I've had ENOUGH of wars! Never slaughteragain or FACE THE CONSEQUENCES!
I mean,Poyo hiii!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Jirachi100 this marina or Splatoon one?





	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

That's the villger


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Jirachi100 this marina or Splatoon one?
> 
> View attachment 274163
> 
> ...


Yeah, I meant the villager


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

icon better or worse?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Even the special vilagers? OH NO!
*quickly locks isabelle and tom nook up*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I did O'Hare




	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Wait is that a tropical shirt or not-


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Still voting better.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Stop making Mimi mad guys












	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I did O'Hare
> View attachment 274164
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> ...


I think that might be a kimono


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> question: are the villagers on our side?
> QUICK EVERYONE MAKE YOUR VILLAGERS INTO VEEMO/WOOMIES SO THEY JOIN US


Mine is a cosplay of Ezra from SWR but I woulddd


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Stop making Mimi mad guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The MYCheats logo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

ive started a woomy army, what have I done


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Unhappyhome 




	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I NEED MORE IDEAS ALSO!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Am I the only one here saying nobody *has* to join?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

Even I"'VE rebelled! I wasn't even part of the cult!
DON'T make me mad, doofuses.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Who should I do next? This is for fun not war by the way.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Am I the only one here saying nobody *has* to join?


You have to join or get shot splatted by a charger

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Who should I do next? This is for fun not war by the way.


no this is war


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Guyyyys this is the original version of my Inkling OC lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Am I the only one here saying nobody *has* to join?


they all want me to rejoin their cult *group. *but not you, you never said to join, you just kept posting pictures of inklings, I respect that


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

This is basically a war at this point.
I'm like "well u dont have to join"
and everyone else b like "JOIN OR I WILL CALL SANS AND HAVE HIM SHOOT YOU!"


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they all want me to rejoin their cult *group. *but not you, you never said to join, you just kept posting pictures of inklings, I respect that


join our cult experience


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Unhappyhome
> View attachment 274170
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> ...


Ty


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

this thread is already war tbh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they all want me to rejoin their cult *group. *but not you, you never said to join, you just kept posting pictures of inklings, I respect that


Listen I’m not saying it’s a cult but it’s a cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Zucker, these are fun to do!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

This is one of the best days I have ever had on this forum, honestly.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I fixed my pfp. All is right in the world


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This is one of the best days I have ever had on this forum, honestly.


By far for me too!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> I fixed my pfp. All is right in the world


Make a Claude inkling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

@Pinkshade OMG you're upside down again, I'm dying.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> By far for me too!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You have to join or get shot splatted by a charger
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


this is war


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

wait
i have to slant my PFP
cause my old one was like this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

D


Rosie977 said:


> @Unhappyhome
> View attachment 274170
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> ...


Do Diana and Bob


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Alriiiiight I can't take it anymore. I need gifs


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 13, 2020)

Bugger, figured all the americans would be asleep right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Alriiiiight I can't take anymore. I need gifs


more gifs  plz


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Well in that case mine should be riding a zebra but I don't think I'll bother


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Shukie_Bunfox said:


> Bugger, figured all the americans would be asleep right now.


Really? It's 6 PM where I am.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Shukie_Bunfox said:


> Bugger, figured all the americans would be asleep right now.


Its 4 in the afternoon-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Shukie_Bunfox said:


> Bugger, figured all the americans would be asleep right now.


Welcome to the inkling/octoling cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

It's 7pm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh wait this gif is better


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

It’s seven o clock


Shukie_Bunfox said:


> Bugger, figured all the americans would be asleep right now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

7 pm for me too, we're all awake


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 13, 2020)

Huh, earlier than i thought then. ~
It's Just past Midnight here. 

CLEARLY IVE MISCALCULATED IN MY WINNING TAKEOVER


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Why are you all so late in the day-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Why are you all so late in the day-


F l o r i d a


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

It's 6pm here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Unhappyhome bob


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I WANT THE SUN GONE TOOOO


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i truce
the instant you war again though
i'll have revenge


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Unhappyhome bob
> View attachment 274174


I like this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I like this


Doing Diana now, any more ideas?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Me when I came back to this thread after a little while.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Doing Diana now, any more ideas?


Rosie


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

summary: they wared so i became mimi and was more on-character than ever
and i decided"ya know what imma be mimi"


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Wheeeeeeee


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Me when I came back to this thread after a little while.
> View attachment 274175


We can explain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Doing Diana now, any more ideas?


Also is Judy even possible?

AUDIE


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Me when I came back to this thread after a little while.
> View attachment 274175


LMAO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

O lawd it’s just as i imagined the cult to be


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

There's no tropical shirt I riot


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Diana


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> We can explain



can we?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> can we?


_no_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> O lawd it’s just as i imagined the cult to be


ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kids this is the story of how this thread gained 100 pages in a day


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no_


Yeah no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

One of us

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

One of us


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Me when I came back to this thread after a little while.
> View attachment 274175


join the cult


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Everyone has turned into a squid or octopus, i am the only survivor


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

and how i became mimi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Ink and octo squad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> O lawd it’s just as i imagined the cult to be


Welcome! Let's see how many of them have actually had their mind taken over by Inklings/Octolings like I have


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone has turned into a squid or octopus, i am the only survivor


there's still me thoughby still i mean i only changed into a non-inkling to rebel


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

I see we're still doing this. Carry on.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone has turned into a squid or octopus, i am the only survivor


shouldn't you be surrenderin g?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone has turned into a squid or octopus, i am the only survivor


_ONE OF US ONE OF US_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Me like a minute ago


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Everyone has turned into a squid or octopus, i am the only survivor


You're not the only survivor here.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> shouldn't you be surrenderin g?


*I’ll throw hands with a floppy floppy squid any week of the day *

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> You're not the only survivor here.


_Comrade, you survived too_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I’ll throw hands with a floppy floppy squid any week of the day *


wanna go?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You're not the only survivor here.


My dude we made Bones inklings and octolings _you have no excuse_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_This thread is going to kill me from laughter._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wanna go?


_Pull up in Turf War, it’s gon be on sight_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Guys I wanna leave but I want to keep going what do I do


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

SPLIT THE ROOM OCTO
SPLIT THE ROOM OCTO


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 13, 2020)

I go away to pee and suddenly theres like 3 more pages of posts. 

What the heck.
A CULT HAPPENED?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I’ll throw hands with a floppy floppy squid any week of the day *


BET


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Judy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

This is like a warzone in here and I'm not surprised.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> BET


_*Square tf up octo t h o t*_


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

the inklings dont even know ME
MIMIMIMIMIMIMMI


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Square tf up octo t h o t*_


*YOU WANNA GO ANIME BOI*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Square tf up octo t h o t*_


1v1 me irl


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> the inklings dont even know ME
> MIMIMIMIMIMIMMI


Ahem... _I love Paper Mario._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> 1v1 me irl


_noooo not my best friend_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> This is like a warzone in here and I'm not surprised.


*puts shotgun behind back* no...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YOU WANNA GO ANIME BOI*





Unhappyhome said:


> 1v1 me irl





_Squared up_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

*Ducks very low to the ground while everyone goes w o o m y.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I love how there's a war and I'm just here making cute villagers


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 274180_Squared up_


*WOOMY*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I love how there's a war and I'm just here making cute villagers


Someone’s gotta keep the peace


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay how many of you have actually lost your minds with this war stuff... I'm starting to think I'm more sane than I originally thought.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Audie


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I love how this is an animal crossing forum and everyone's splatoon


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WOOMY*


_*RIP AND TEAR*_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Someone’s gotta keep the peace


I know!
*Locks the thread*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I need more ideas


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I need more ideas


Barold


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Boss music starts playing 
M a i d   d r e s s


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I know!
> *Locks the thread*


NO I love this thread it makes me happy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I know!
> *Locks the thread*


_*NOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I need more ideas


Audie and reneigh?

Goldie too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I love how this is an animal crossing forum and everyone's splatoon


Fun fact: I learned the Splatoon team made New Leaf and New Horizons.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*NOOOOOOOOOOO*_


*YEEEEEEEES*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

*I had to become one to defeat them*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Fun fact: I learned the Splatoon team made New Leaf and New Horizons.


Yea ik lol but it's still funny


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i forgot my maid dress oh no
*quickly puts it on*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I had to become one to defeat them*


_*THAT IS NOT A SPLOON*_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I had to become one to defeat them*


Oh dear. I guess I'll be the only one standing here.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Reniegh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*THAT IS NOT A SPLOON*_


_*ITS EVEN BETTER YOU COWARD, ITS THE *_

_Glocktopus 

_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*THAT IS NOT A SPLOON*_


That is a very funny way of saying spoon. Do you want me to turn into one?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*ITS EVEN BETTER YOU COWARD, ITS THE *_
> 
> _Glocktopus View attachment 274184_


_oh ok carry on_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe I should just hide from all this chaos.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

_I REJECT MY HUMANITY JO- wait no wrong franchise_


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

How bout we all peace out? Maybe play some new horizons...
CAUSE IF YOU DON'T, WELL...
MIMIMIMIMMIMI!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> That is a very funny way of saying spoon. Do you want me to turn into one?


_sploon = splatoon_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _sploon = splatoon_


Nothing better than some Spoon 2


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Goldie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> How bout we all peace out? Maybe play some new horizons...
> CAUSE IF YOU DON'T, WELL...
> MIMIMIMIMMIMI!


I'm still waiting to get New Horizons next month.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Y’all this is getting crazy lmao


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

spoon 2: forks


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Maybe I should just hide from all this chaos.



Where do we even hide because I would like to hide along


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> spoon 2: forks


Spoon 2: Fork Expansion


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie997 do Chevre!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Uhh, maybe I'll go take some anniversary photos with Reese and Cyrus and my villagers. Later!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Where do we even hide because I would like to hide along


Shoot ink at the ground and then become one with the ink. That's what I would do.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Uhh, maybe I'll go take some anniversary photos with Reese and Cyrus and my villagers. Later!
> View attachment 274186


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Spoon 2: Fork Expansion


_OMG I think I have a screenshot of someone saying that on my Switch SD card._


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Shoot ink at the ground and then become one with the ink. That's what I would do.



Interesting. Guess I learned yet another thing today.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I love this thread I live here now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

BAROLD


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _OMG I think I have a screenshot of someone saying that on my Switch SD card._


_YES YES YES YES_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> BAROLD
> View attachment 274189


0/10 not ugly enough


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> BAROLD
> View attachment 274189


Oh no Barold turned into a teen inkling e-boy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _YES YES YES YES_


I'm not sure when I'll be getting those screenshots, though.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll be getting those screenshots, though.


Ouchie


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh no Barold turned into a teen inkling e-boy


LMAO IM DYING


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

can imove to this thread
*Mimi camps at LPTPW town.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Chevre


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ouchie


There's so much I want to share... Like a Splatoon reference in Link's Awakening.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Who next?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> There's so much I want to share... Like a Splatoon reference in Link's Awakening.


Perhaps someday my comrade

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Who next?


Al


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Who next?


Whitney?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Perhaps someday my comrade
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


NOT AL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Whitney?


I did her because I did my villagers


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Al


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274191


yay I'm not there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274191


“_Come out Enxssi, we won’t hurt you”_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274191


Omg yay I'm on the internet am I famoose?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay guys... how do I be both of these at the same time?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “_Come out Enxssi, we won’t hurt you”_


Y E S


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Okay guys... how do I be both of these at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274192View attachment 274193


DBZ fusion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Okay guys... how do I be both of these at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274192View attachment 274193


Octo best


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

you know what inklings imma join ur side!
i'll still be mimi though. lol
and i will go aganist you if you say thisis war


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

This is a historical event

Tbt inkling/octoling takeover 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> you know what inklings imma join ur side!
> i'll still be mimi though. lol
> and i will go aganist you if you say thisis war


This is war

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



ohare01 said:


> This is a historical event
> 
> Tbt inkling/octoling takeover 2020


Can we make a basement thread for this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Not war


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

_As a normal octopus what’s stopping me from spraying all of you with water?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Fun squid thing

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _As a normal octopus what’s stopping me from spraying all of you with water?_


NO


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay guys... how do I be both of these at the same time?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _As a normal octopus what’s stopping me from spraying all of you with water?_


the fact were on computers/tablets/phones


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

lets make a basement thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 274194


Cursed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

This is surely a day I will never forget... In the future I will be able to say "Hey, there was a time I joined an Inkling/Octoling cult on an Animal Crossing forum."


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This is surely a day I will never forget... In the future I will be able to say "Hey, there was a time I joined an Inkling/Octoling cult on an Animal Crossing forum."


petition to make it so we gain TBT from the basement


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> petition to make it so we gain TBT from the basement


I'm in


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This is surely a day I will never forget... In the future I will be able to say "Hey, there was a time I joined an Inkling/Octoling cult on an Animal Crossing forum."


As for me i can tell my kids i was in a pufferfish cult, monkey cult, squid cult, and i’ve seen a cute goat and eevee cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> View attachment 274194


Oh dear... I don't want that.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This is surely a day I will never forget... In the future I will be able to say "Hey, there was a time I joined an Inkling/Octoling cult on an Animal Crossing forum."


Tell the story to your children but leave out the online part
Just “one time I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.”


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> petition to make it so we gain TBT from the basement


Y e s s s


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> petition to make it so we gain TBT from the basement



haha tbt printer go brrrrr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm in


if that were the case id have 99999999999 TBT by now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Tell the story to your children but leave out the online part
> Just “one time I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.”


LOL I might,,,


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh dear... I don't want that.



Ah well, I tried


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> petition to make it so we gain TBT from the basement


I'm smart enough to know the mods will say no.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

*Eat the rich*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> if that were the case id have 99999999999 TBT by now


Same, i could have so many collectables!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> lets make a basement thread


let’s do it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Same, i could have so many collectables!


I'd buy so much fish bait / nmt lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm smart enough to know the mods will say no.


Well if there's enough of us...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Tell the story to your children but leave out the online part
> Just “one time I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.”


Bold of you to assume I'll have a partner to have kids with for that

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Well if there's enough of us...


CULT AGAINST THE MODS THEY CAN'T BAN US ALL!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

If we get enough people that want it, they have to accept! That's how petitions work.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well if there's enough of us...


They can’t stop all of us


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Bold of you to assume i haven’t been kicked in the nuts


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well if there's enough of us...


Ahaha well I'm not in. Most forums usually make the forum games section not count for anything. I'm used to that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bold of you to assume i haven’t been kicked in the nuts


LOL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

YAY imma be rich!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

petition to make the squid cult a group


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

What if we move this thread out of the basement into an area where it counts


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bold of you to assume i haven’t been kicked in the nuts


Bold of you to assume i have any in the first place


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

T H E Y   C A N T   B A N    U S     A I I


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What if we move this thread out of the basement into an area where it counts


The mods will get mad at us for spam. I just know it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

What if we make a group chat and pm each other instead of this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bold of you to assume i have any in the first place


Girls want to know your location


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> T H E Y   C A N T   B A N    U S     A I I


EXACTLY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What if we make a group chat and pm each other instead of this thread


Oooooh I've never been in a group chat before.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Girls want to know your location


LMAOOOOOO


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Girls want to know your location


_Square up thots_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “_Come out Enxssi, we won’t hurt you”_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I


Rosie977 said:


> What if we make a group chat and pm each other instead of this thread


I'm down for it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Yeemo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I
> 
> I'm down for it
> 
> ...


Y E S


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

they cant kill us all
you remember when i talked about Purple, right?
Well, i imagine she'd look out o her inkling apartment and be terrified.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What if we make a group chat and pm each other instead of this thread


What’s y’all Discord i’ll make it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274195


Don’t worry the initiation is painless and only slightly illegal


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274195


I don't know what they're planning, but I'm harmless.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

If they ban us we make more accounts


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What’s y’all Discord i’ll make it


Uhhh I meant in tbt


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What’s y’all Discord i’ll make it


I can only use discord to talk to my best friend reeeeee


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

so that idea’s out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What’s y’all Discord i’ll make it


Oh no, I don't use Discord...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't have discord I meant TBT


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What if we make a group chat and pm each other instead of this thread



signing up


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What’s y’all Discord i’ll make it


I forget I have discord 90% of the time


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

I will make a conversation


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Dude let's make a private chat on tbt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I'll make th chat if you want to join like my post


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

So who’s all joining i’ll make it


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Hehe inkling go fwoosh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I'll make th chat if you want to join like my post


O nvm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Nvm I won't make it


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

We all want to make the group chat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

WHO'S GONNA MAKE IT???


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

BRUH WHOS MAKING THE CHAT LOL


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

aight you know what? I’ll make it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I will, it was my idea...


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Add me too


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 13, 2020)

i will join


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

_ALRIGHT I WILL_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

I'M JOINING


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

IM SO CONFUSED


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

ADD ME
ADD ME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Who's making it?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

yeah me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

JUST MAKE THE CHAT ALREADY
_CRIES _


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm JOINING TOO


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

JUST PICK SOMEONE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

You know.... I kinda feel like I started the whole Inkling thing, so...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

THATS IT IM DOING IT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh whatever fudge it I'll make it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

_MAMA SEND HELP_


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Y’all decided to make it at the same time


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

I’ll pick.
@Unhappyhome is making it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Hahaha this is a disaster


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’ll pick.
> @Unhappyhome is making it


O’Hare’s grandpa has spoken


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

👁 I'll take an invite


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 👁 I'll take an invite


^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Omg why didn't you make it so we could invite people @Enxssi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Please just make it... someone... lol


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

I think there is one? This is chaos lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

add me add me add me


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

me too me too me too


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

what's it going to be on anyways, what platform


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Whatever it is I don't think I'm in it yet


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what's it going to be on anyways, what platform


tbt


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what's it going to be on anyways, what platform


It should be a TBT group?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Lmao this is chaos


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

So many emails ahhh


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

how about i make it as ohare’s grandpa


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

I didnt even know u could make groups on tbt


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Was I forgotten how dare


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

THE DREAMS DEAD BOIS

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

WE CANT HAVE MORE THAN 5 PEOPLE


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> THE DREAMS DEAD BOIS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> WE CANT HAVE MORE THAN 5 PEOPLE


NO


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

could always use a different platform lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So many emails ahhh


I told TBT not to send me emails


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

So either we figure out how to use Discord or we’re stuck with this

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I told TBT not to send me emails


That’s probably a better idea


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

preposterous


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> could always use a different platform lol


*cries in no discord*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> THE DREAMS DEAD BOIS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> WE CANT HAVE MORE THAN 5 PEOPLE


Awwwwwww


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

TBT WHY HAST THOU FORSAKEN US


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

discord is easy to set up lol I could whip up a server in 2 minutes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

If we @ the mods we can change this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe one day lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> discord is easy to set up lol I could whip up a server in 2 minutes


_i dont want to use another platform though_


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Aw maannn... I do have a discord but having people be excluded...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Welp... I don't use social media/chatrooms (Besides Chatzy but I do that privately with my one friend.)


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> discord is easy to set up lol I could whip up a server in 2 minutes


i’ve made a god tier server in an hour 1v1 me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ve made a god tier server in an hour 1v1 me


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

THIS SUCKS


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

we’ve got this thread


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ve made a god tier server in an hour 1v1 me


link it then lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Why don’t we just continue to abuse the fact the mods don’t know about us on here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeah lol better than nothing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> we’ve got this thread


Yeah, but what if the mods finally realize what we've done to it? lol.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> link it then lol


It’s a youtuber’s Discord. if you want an invite, ill dm it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

why don't we just make a basement thread specifically for this


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe make a new thread?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why don't we just make a basement thread specifically for this


I’ll do it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

As authorit, aka Ohare’s grandpa, i’ll make the threaD


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

itll get locked lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

wanna bet?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

I would lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> itll get locked lol


no it won't 

POWER TO THE SQUIDS/OCTOPI


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

@ the mods


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why don't we just make a basement thread specifically for this


I hope it's okay... *flashbacks to Kurb's locked thread that was basically what we're doing here*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I hope it's okay... *flashbacks to Kurb's locked thread that was basically what we're doing here*


what locked thread?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Off to go make. thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

BRB making a thread


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

what do we call it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what locked thread?


Awww, you missed it? Let me go find it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> BRB making a thread


i invoke double jeopardy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

NO


Rosie977 said:


> BRB making a thread


OHARES GRANDPA IS MAKING IT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Kurb said:


> what do we call it


turf war


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

k cool


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

@Unhappyhome 





						talk with eachother about nonsense
					

you very well know



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

It’s up!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

this thread died when we made the ink/octo thread


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

i win


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Nop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Nop


y e s


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Technically Kurb won because they killed it-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm still inkling O'Hare so should I make an octoling one?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm still inkling O'Hare so should I make an octoling one?


yep


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Ohare1
Yep


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

We still Inklings today?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

No, I win!


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeeeeep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

i think i might stay as an ink/octo for a day or two


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Why isn't my gif animated uggggghhhhh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m probably gonna change back tomorrow


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Also orange is the worst inkling alt @Jirachi100  yellow is bestttt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm staying inkling.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

For the record, pale blue/light sky blue is the best color
lilac is second
hot pink is third


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Also orange is the worst inkling alt @Jirachi100  yellow is bestttt






Okay, this... this is the reason I want to be orange. That's it. Also why would I go pick the alt my brother uses? That's confusing.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> For the record, pale blue/light sky blue is the best color
> lilac is second
> hot pink is third


Reverse


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> For the record, pale blue/light sky blue is the best color
> lilac is second
> hot pink is third


Agreed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

My favorite color is actually pink... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I made it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Do you ever wonder if they say the “™” in Dodo Code™ out loud


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

pink is good
but 
*purple
light blue*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Do you ever wonder if they say the “™” in Dodo Code™ out loud


oh god now my brain hurts


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2020)

@Kurb so what's the winner of the bet going to get anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Almost to 1500 pages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Oooooo I'm going to have pizza soon. It's frozen pizza, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oooooo I'm going to have pizza soon. It's frozen pizza, though.


already had that today lol it was good


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

A a. A pizzaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I’m hungy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Y’all let’s eat some virtual pizza


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm so hungry... I don't know if I can stand waiting...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I want pizza ahhhh we have pizza in the freezer actually


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I had to do a thing today but I don’t remember what it was


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I should have been either playing games or watching Youtube with my brother, but I ended up here most of the day... Oops.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What if we make a group chat and pm each other instead of this thread


This was the worst idea I've ever come up with


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m probably gonna change back tomorrow


no once you’re in you’re not coming back out of the cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This was the worst idea I've ever come up with


LMAO yea the Google doc thing happened and aaaaaa


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no once you’re in you’re not coming back out of the cult


Fair enough


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This was the worst idea I've ever come up with


I wonder what my worst idea was... I don't remember anything.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

The Google docs was such a catastrophe


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> The Google docs was such a catastrophe


It really was, but it was fun...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Why am I dizzy now and _when did the sun go down?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I dizzy now and _when did the sun go down?_


Oop


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/VjXVHjf

 It’s done.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I think this cult gave the Inkling more control over me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/VjXVHjf
> 
> It’s done.


LOL


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'll just drop a post here and I'll try to do something else at the last minute. I wanted to do something throughout the day, but this thread is keeping me from being productive.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

I have been blocked by PETA. I have completed my rite of passage to Twitter.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/VjXVHjf
> 
> It’s done.


LOL wow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'll just drop a post here and I'll try to do something else at the last minute. I wanted to do something throughout the day, but this thread is keeping me from being productive.


Saaaaaame. My brother and I were supposed to play OneShot. Well, uh... He plays and I watch, I mean.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Saaaaaame. My brother and I were supposed to play OneShot. Well, uh... He plays and I watch, I mean.


my life in a nutshell


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't know how to even tell him why I was in my room all day... Yikes.


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh! 30,000 posts in this thread. Is this where the thread ends? Do I win? Where's the cake?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know how to even tell him why I was in my room all day... Yikes.


"Sorry man I was busy engaging in an inkling cult on an animal crossing forum"


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Why do I have 5,800+ posts?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know how to even tell him why I was in my room all day... Yikes.


On an ac forum, some people started a fun and choatic squid cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why do I have 5,800+ posts?


_dude what_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> "Sorry man I was busy engaging in an inkling cult on an animal crossing forum"


I'm too nervous to admit to him I'm obsessed lol. But he's probably noticed by now... He didn't even say anything when I changed my Switch icon to an orange Inkling.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Wait how many posts did I get from this


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Should I change my avi?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

wtf why is everyone a squid or an octopus-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

How long has this been going on did I just spend my whole entire day here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Actually say this. 
I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I change my avi?


YES JOIN THE CULT


Milky star said:


> wtf why is everyone a squid or an octopus-


ITS A CULT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Actually say this.
> I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.


and octopi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wtf why is everyone a squid or an octopus-


It was an interesting day


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I love splatoon but I fear the encroachment of squids and octopus on this forum-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Guys what is this and why is it in my pictures folder? I feel like it's Neopets related somehow.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274217
> Guys what is this and why is it in my pictures folder? I feel like it's Neopets related somehow.


Purple mustard or ketchup I think?
*ew*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Purple mayonnaise or ketchup I think?
> *ew*


That was a real thing in the past. I swear.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Revived my dear cursed images thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

team ketchup won splatfest i'm happy- mayo nasty

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

PAPA MILKY SHALL TAME YOU CHILDREN THOUGH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Mayo is the death of all good condiments 


Milky star said:


> team ketchup won splatfest i'm happy- mayo nasty


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Mayo is the death of all good condiments


I like mayo..


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

I did it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Mayo is the death of all good condiments


I agree- Ketchup is also blood while mayo is- well-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did it


WELCOME TO THE CULT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Woohoo, Popstar turns 7 years old tomorrow! I have to go play it as my brother's character, though. He's the mayor.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like mayo..


Fake o hare stan now a mayo fan? Get out-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I feel like I should join this splatoon thing but my ruby pfp is too cute so bl e h


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't even like ketchup or mayo lol

But I was on team ketchup. So was my brother because he actually eats ketchup.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fake o hare stan now a mayo fan? Get out-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> I feel like I should join this splatoon thing but my ruby pfp is too cute so bl e h


Rude---


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Ohare01 is a traitor


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Ohare01 is a traitor


aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274224


Oh my oh my how do I marry an image?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

You kids need a real mommy and papi luckily I fit both roles


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Ahahaha I love being random here.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Milky star said:


> You kids need a real mommy and papi luckily I fit both roles


_I'm an adult._


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Same


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I hate my username u-u


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I want to change mine again but I just changed it ahhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't know if I should change my avatar to my Octoling or not aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I ' m b r o k e I c a n t chan ge it- I'mma change it to Neversatified

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know if I should change my avatar to my Octoling or not aaaaaaaaaa


No you're golden inkling-


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

I'll stay an Inkling for the day then!~ this whole thread is so wholesome


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No you're golden inkling-


But I play Octoling in Splatoon 2


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I'll stay an Inkling for the day then!~ this whole thread is so wholesome


Sorry i'm here so the wholesomeness ended 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> But I play Octoling in Splatoon 2


Too bad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Fine. The Inkling in my avatar is probably in control anyway.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Okay guys, I have to go now. The pizza is done!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Fine. The Inkling in my avatar is probably in control anyway.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Okay guys, I have to go now. The pizza is done!


Good boy now get rid of that pizza pizza nasty


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Woaah. Lets just put the splatgun down and woomy this out like rational squid.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Good boy now get rid of that pizza pizza nasty


Dude pizza is my favorite food how tf do you not like it


----------



## Ararera (Jun 13, 2020)

*sneaks in to steal some cake*

om


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dude pizza is my favorite food how tf do you not like it


Listen my mom abused pizza we had it every week on Fridays..I'm sick of it..I want my thin crust pineapple pizza to be a special treat..


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

look at this dude in the wwdc 2020 ad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 274228
> look at this dude in the wwdc 2020 ad


wh-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 274228
> look at this dude in the wwdc 2020 ad


????????


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Idk man-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

who wears swimming goggles while developing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't even know those people-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who wears swimming goggles while developing


_m e_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

ga y


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _m e_


bruh you make games?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bruh you make games?


_I was joking_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I was joking_


bruh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

BELLE DELPHINE


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

BATH WATER


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

I left for like a minute


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I left for like a minute



Time is distorted in this thread.  The thread now moves at .99999999999999 times the normal time of every day life.  Maybe more.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Deku my favourite person h i


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm baaaaack! *Woomy*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

What is happening this is why I love this forum so much


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Deku my favourite person h i



Hello


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

I hope this forum never dies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening this is why I love this forum so much


_*I'm a squid now.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

also let’s compare games to see if we can play smthin besides AC
my games list
Splatoon 2
51 Worldwide Classics Clubhouse Games
Pokemon Sword
Mario Odyssey


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hope this forum never dies


I doubt it will it's been around for years and it's still going strong


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also let’s compare games to see if we can play smthin besides AC
> my games list
> Splatoon 2
> 51 Worldwide Classics Clubhouse Games
> ...


I can't remember all my games at once...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

does anyone here have clubhouse games on switch


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Not me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also let’s compare games to see if we can play smthin besides AC
> my games list
> Splatoon 2
> 51 Worldwide Classics Clubhouse Games
> ...


Uhh,
Tetris 99
Splatoon 2
Stardew Valley
Mario Kart 8
Mario Party


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hello


Hold on i'mma shush everyone for you- *ahem* SHUT UP DEKU IS SPEAKING ovo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

i have stardew too!


ohare01 said:


> Uhh,
> Tetris 99
> Splatoon 2
> Stardew Valley


wanna play stardew valley?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold on i'mma shush everyone for you- *ahem* SHUT UP DEKU IS SPEAKING ovo



Aaaaa, no need to shush anyone.  I’m not that important or special xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't usually add people, so I'm not sure if listing my games will be worth it...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

dang-


Izuku Midoriya said:


> Aaaaa, no need to shush anyone.  I’m not that important or special xD


Shut up deku-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have stardew too!
> 
> wanna play stardew valley?


Idk,, aaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Man do I need to buy stardew- I feel left out-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm gonna post random things now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274236
> I'm gonna post random things now


I miss Phineas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I miss all 4 broken copies of my acnl games


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Btw I have Stardew Valley


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Stardew valley on switch gang rise up


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

We should all make a game together


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We should all make a game together


WE SHOULD
I don’t play stardew because none of my friends have it so I just spent $60 for it to sit there lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

When i get done doing this i’ll set it up


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't finished my first year in the game yet lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

I can just hop in and do online, right?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I haven't finished my first year in the game yet lol


Same-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I have literally no idea how to go online in Stardew Valley


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I FEEL LEFT OUT how much is stardew what even is it-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

ok gimmie your fcs and i’ll add you


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I have literally no idea how to go online in Stardew Valley


I’m pretty sure there’s a button on the main menu but idk


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I FEEL LEFT OUT how much is stardew what even is it-


I think it's like Harvest Moon?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok gimmie your fcs and i’ll add you


Mines in my about i don’t remember it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m pretty sure there’s a button on the main menu but idk


There is, just add me, then join mah game


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh bet I loved Harvest Moon when I was younger-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I've never shared my FC here before and I'm nervous.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Hold up i'mma look into this stardew valley stuff ovo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've never shared my FC here before and I'm nervous.


Don’t do it if ya don’t wanna


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Uhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Uhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274238


wtf


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've never shared my FC here before and I'm nervous.


Eh people don’t really seem to do anything from my experiences and it’s just always been there :/


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wtf


I did that with the Amiibo camera...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I did that with the Amiibo camera...


Oooooh then it's cute-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Hold up how many of yall actually own splatoon-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooooh then it's cute-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Hold up how many of yall actually own splatoon-


I do!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oooooh then it's cute-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Hold up how many of yall actually own splatoon-


Who knows ooooo spooky


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

am almost done


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hold up how many of yall actually own splatoon-


I own both but I haven't actually played the first one lol


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

It's okay Jirachi~ We don't gotta share our codes with anyone. We can remain mysterious and look cool~


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

_i can’t hold them off for long_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Hold on guys after yall play stardew or whatever we gotta play splatoon 2- uvu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274241
> _i can’t hold them off for long_


What did they do this time?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274241
> _i can’t hold them off for long_


Just give in


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

it’s a c u l t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274241
> _i can’t hold them off for long_


Don't be a hater- they lack tentacles so it's safe-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274241
> _i can’t hold them off for long_



0/10 i was not included


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Just give in


*no,,,must,,,not,,*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s a c u l t


_yes, so? It's lovely_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Become one with the ink.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 0/10 i was not included


oh sorry, hold on a sec


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *no,,,must,,,not,,*


You said it yourself 
_You can’t resist forever_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh sorry, hold on a sec


_include me too_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh sorry, hold on a sec


You can’t just leave out the cult like that


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You can’t just leave out the cult like that


Yeah it's all of us or none of us


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't be a hater- they lack tentacles so it's safe-


I thought my hair was tentacles... Also we can turn into squid/octopi soooooo


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I thought my hair was tentacles... Also we can turn into squid/octopi soooooo


YEAH USE THOSE TECHNICALITIES


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I thought my hair was tentacles... Also we can turn into squid/octopi soooooo


oh dang it you're right ;w; i'm having bad anime tentacles flash backs


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay I think I regret saying that even though it was true.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Ink squad!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

;w;


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh dang it you're right ;w; i'm having bad anime tentacles flash backs


So what you’re saying is... the squid cult WON THE ARGUMENT LETS GO GAMERS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I just had a disturbing flashblack to something I was told on Club Tortimer... I want to scream now.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

y’all start a Stardew Valley game while i’m gone imma shower


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Booyah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just had a disturbing flashblack to something I was told on Club Tortimer... I want to scream now.


Spill-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just had a disturbing flashblack to something I was told on Club Tortimer... I want to scream now.


_what did they say_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

*All who wish to remain innocent children should probably evacuate the thread immediately *


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

FC is 4941 3589 2786 add me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just got ninja'd by like 5 people at once. That's a new record


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Spill-





ohare01 said:


> _what did they say_


I don't think it's appropriate...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't think it's appropriate...


Dang it-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

y’all add me so we can play Stardew


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't think it's appropriate...


*CODE RED CODE RED CHILDREN GO NOW*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

updated picture with more cult memebers


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't think it's appropriate...


pm me


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274243
> updated picture with more cult memebers


is that a gun
*loads shotgun*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274243
> updated picture with more cult memebers


You forgot someone


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't think it's appropriate...


(pm me too)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *CODE RED CODE RED CHILDREN GO NOW*


I'm not gonna say what it is lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> pm me


I'm joking don't


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok, imma shower now, Once im done, it’s Stardew Valley time


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm not gonna say what it is lol


FALSE ALARM CHILDREN


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I promise you kids are on acid-


----------



## Blink. (Jun 13, 2020)

my daily does of the basement has been satiated. thx guys


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just got ninja'd by like 5 people at once. That's a new record








Somehow, this doesn’t get old for me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

O h


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I'd feel uncomfortable about sharing it anyway lol.

We should change the subject


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'd feel uncomfortable about sharing it anyway lol.
> 
> We should change the subject


I have the best subject


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

G a y


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

It's says the video is not available at this time :/


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Discuss


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'd feel uncomfortable about sharing it anyway lol.
> 
> We should change the subject


oh okay, changing subject now...
uh so do y’all play *fortnite*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I have the best subject


I died laughing at the title... I already know this meme


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Hold on I gotta text my boyfriend uvu he's such a needy baby! I can't wait to marry him ♡


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh okay, changing subject now...
> uh so do y’all play *fortnite*


Where’s the dislike button lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh okay, changing subject now...
> uh so do y’all play *fortnite*


_no_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh okay, changing subject now...
> uh so do y’all play *fortnite*


Fornite is  awful it was good only during season 4-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh okay, changing subject now...
> uh so do y’all play *fortnite*


*No.*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

okay cool, so it has been established that fortnite is poopoo garbage


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> okay cool, so it has been established that fortnite is poopoo garbage


_correct_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> okay cool, so it has been established that fortnite is poopoo garbage


Yes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> okay cool, so it has been established that fortnite is poopoo garbage


Glad that’s cleared up


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

_My brother played Fortnite and then later deleted it._


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Played for a bit cause I thought the dances were cute af. Learned its just a bunch of horny/racist/rude/inconsiderate ect people and left that ish behind.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

oh I remember a villager I hated more than muffy,


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh I remember a villager I hated more than muffy,


Muffy is so sweet tho!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

*EXPOSING MY COUSIN TIME HE HAS OVER 1000 HOURS ON FORTNITE ON THE SWITCH ALONE HE ALSO PLAYS PC AND MOBILE IVE DISOWNED HIM*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Unfortunately, my nephew likes Fortnite.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _correct_


All  I can hear is plankton yelling this-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh I remember a villager I hated more than muffy,
> View attachment 274246


I like Deena.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I hate Bree fight me

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

and Penelope

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

ALL MICE!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I HATE THEM ALL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

By the way, I have two brothers... just clearing that up since I mentioned a nephew.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I hate Bree fight me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


B-but... Dora...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

it’s stardew valley time

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

FC is in profile


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Fortnite should have died in the black hole


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

*I hate Deena with every ounce of my being. She told me to come to her house, and when I was one minute late, in front of her house, she asked me why I didn’t come over. She is scum of t͉̔h̡͑e ̭̂e̛̯̿͟a̋ͅr̍͜th̳̓,̖̦͊͘ ͓̆̈́͟a̼͊̐͜n͙͛d̮̃̌͟ ̲̊i̜̍f ̫̒̚͟s̲̺̒̒h̹̅è͍̙͞ ̠̞̏́ë́ͅv̞̼̐͝e͉͊͛ͅr da̯͛rẹ̮̄̈ c̼̐oṁ̧e͖͌ t̓͢o̡̚ ͖̬͆̀m̹̊y̬̪̐̅ ̭͡ĭ̖s̻̤̉̍l̝̼͆͐a̲͆n̩̒d,̖͝ ̝̜̒́ë͈́v̂̒ͅͅē̪̳͐n̮͒ as̭̾̾ͅ a̎͟ ͔͒ç͝å̯͓̿ṁ̗ṕ̤s͓̖̄͠i͕͛t͔͚̒̆e̘͝ ̬̃v̡͚̎͛i͇̭̿̄s͓̎ȉ͈̩̂t̟͑ơ͎r,͎͗ ͉̮̚͝I ̪̉̀͟wi̳̝͛̔l̖̽l ͔̟̀̈h̬͔̚͡i̬̙̒͞t ̨̠͐͌he͈̓r̰̉ ̠̫̾̀w̯̒i̞͒̑ͅt̨̅h̻̏͟͡ m̦͈͐̚y̌ͅ ̢͈̇̈ax͜͠e͈͌,̨̥̄͠ ͚͞a̳͂n̻̔d͇̈́ ́͜b̯͊ur̠͂y ͚̟̏̀h̪̅ę̌r̙͑ ̲̰͆̀w͉̯͌̇ȉ̧̟͐th̘́ ̙̹̅̔m̯̽y̥̽ ̛̱̜́ś̘h̰̄o̞̊vê͉̽͢l̦̅.̠̇ ͙̪̑͡Ḥ̼̎͘ŏ̩w̲̌͢͠ d̻̈a͖̿r͇̕è̲ ̦̠̾̋y̥̎o̤̹̔̈ṳ̓, ̝͗D̝͈̓̄ë̦́e̙̙͗̎n͚̉â͍. ̯̳̋͞Ho̭͔̿͠w.̅͜ ͕̪̃̏D̫͎̆̓a̯̙̋̈r̨͗ë͜.̘͗͡ͅ Y̳̓ơ̩̲͗ū̥̗͡.̠̳̊̑*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Only was good during season 4-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274247


Mood


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate Bree fight me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Get it! I think they're better than hampsters but worse than gorillas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *I hate Deena with every ounce of my being. She told me to come to her house, and when I was one minute late, in front of her house, she asked me why I didn’t come over. She is scum of t͉̔h̡͑e ̭̂e̛̯̿͟a̋ͅr̍͜th̳̓,̖̦͊͘ ͓̆̈́͟a̼͊̐͜n͙͛d̮̃̌͟ ̲̊i̜̍f ̫̒̚͟s̲̺̒̒h̹̅è͍̙͞ ̠̞̏́ë́ͅv̞̼̐͝e͉͊͛ͅr da̯͛rẹ̮̄̈ c̼̐oṁ̧e͖͌ t̓͢o̡̚ ͖̬͆̀m̹̊y̬̪̐̅ ̭͡ĭ̖s̻̤̉̍l̝̼͆͐a̲͆n̩̒d,̖͝ ̝̜̒́ë͈́v̂̒ͅͅē̪̳͐n̮͒ as̭̾̾ͅ a̎͟ ͔͒ç͝å̯͓̿ṁ̗ṕ̤s͓̖̄͠i͕͛t͔͚̒̆e̘͝ ̬̃v̡͚̎͛i͇̭̿̄s͓̎ȉ͈̩̂t̟͑ơ͎r,͎͗ ͉̮̚͝I ̪̉̀͟wi̳̝͛̔l̖̽l ͔̟̀̈h̬͔̚͡i̬̙̒͞t ̨̠͐͌he͈̓r̰̉ ̠̫̾̀w̯̒i̞͒̑ͅt̨̅h̻̏͟͡ m̦͈͐̚y̌ͅ ̢͈̇̈ax͜͠e͈͌,̨̥̄͠ ͚͞a̳͂n̻̔d͇̈́ ́͜b̯͊ur̠͂y ͚̟̏̀h̪̅ę̌r̙͑ ̲̰͆̀w͉̯͌̇ȉ̧̟͐th̘́ ̙̹̅̔m̯̽y̥̽ ̛̱̜́ś̘h̰̄o̞̊vê͉̽͢l̦̅.̠̇ ͙̪̑͡Ḥ̼̎͘ŏ̩w̲̌͢͠ d̻̈a͖̿r͇̕è̲ ̦̠̾̋y̥̎o̤̹̔̈ṳ̓, ̝͗D̝͈̓̄ë̦́e̙̙͗̎n͚̉â͍. ̯̳̋͞Ho̭͔̿͠w.̅͜ ͕̪̃̏D̫͎̆̓a̯̙̋̈r̨͗ë͜.̘͗͡ͅ Y̳̓ơ̩̲͗ū̥̗͡.̠̳̊̑*


woah-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> Get it! I think they're better than hampsters but worse than gorillas


Disagree


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

aight I gotta go eat, brb


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Get it! I think they're better than hampsters but worse than gorillas


Also hate gorillas lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I hate Limberg but I wouldn't go insane talking about it aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *I hate Deena with every ounce of my being. She told me to come to her house, and when I was one minute late, in front of her house, she asked me why I didn’t come over. She is scum of t͉̔h̡͑e ̭̂e̛̯̿͟a̋ͅr̍͜th̳̓,̖̦͊͘ ͓̆̈́͟a̼͊̐͜n͙͛d̮̃̌͟ ̲̊i̜̍f ̫̒̚͟s̲̺̒̒h̹̅è͍̙͞ ̠̞̏́ë́ͅv̞̼̐͝e͉͊͛ͅr da̯͛rẹ̮̄̈ c̼̐oṁ̧e͖͌ t̓͢o̡̚ ͖̬͆̀m̹̊y̬̪̐̅ ̭͡ĭ̖s̻̤̉̍l̝̼͆͐a̲͆n̩̒d,̖͝ ̝̜̒́ë͈́v̂̒ͅͅē̪̳͐n̮͒ as̭̾̾ͅ a̎͟ ͔͒ç͝å̯͓̿ṁ̗ṕ̤s͓̖̄͠i͕͛t͔͚̒̆e̘͝ ̬̃v̡͚̎͛i͇̭̿̄s͓̎ȉ͈̩̂t̟͑ơ͎r,͎͗ ͉̮̚͝I ̪̉̀͟wi̳̝͛̔l̖̽l ͔̟̀̈h̬͔̚͡i̬̙̒͞t ̨̠͐͌he͈̓r̰̉ ̠̫̾̀w̯̒i̞͒̑ͅt̨̅h̻̏͟͡ m̦͈͐̚y̌ͅ ̢͈̇̈ax͜͠e͈͌,̨̥̄͠ ͚͞a̳͂n̻̔d͇̈́ ́͜b̯͊ur̠͂y ͚̟̏̀h̪̅ę̌r̙͑ ̲̰͆̀w͉̯͌̇ȉ̧̟͐th̘́ ̙̹̅̔m̯̽y̥̽ ̛̱̜́ś̘h̰̄o̞̊vê͉̽͢l̦̅.̠̇ ͙̪̑͡Ḥ̼̎͘ŏ̩w̲̌͢͠ d̻̈a͖̿r͇̕è̲ ̦̠̾̋y̥̎o̤̹̔̈ṳ̓, ̝͗D̝͈̓̄ë̦́e̙̙͗̎n͚̉â͍. ̯̳̋͞Ho̭͔̿͠w.̅͜ ͕̪̃̏D̫͎̆̓a̯̙̋̈r̨͗ë͜.̘͗͡ͅ Y̳̓ơ̩̲͗ū̥̗͡.̠̳̊̑*


*OKAY BUT HUCK IS WORSE HE MOVED ON TOP OF MY FLOWERS IN NEW LEAF AND IF THAT WASNT GOOD ENOUGH I WAS FORCED TO TAKE HIM IN NEW HORIZONS AND HE WONT LEAVE I WISH CRIME WAS IN AC*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Also hate gorillas lol


Its the butt. I hate them because of that ONE feature


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *OKAY BUT HUCK IS WORSE HE MOVED ON TOP OF MY FLOWERS IN NEW LEAF AND IF THAT WASNT GOOD ENOUGH I WAS FORCED TO TAKE HIM IN NEW HORIZONS AND HE WONT LEAVE I WISH CRIME WAS IN AC*


There are so many villagers I hate that I couldn't even list them all


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Wait... I... I just remembered... Oh no...

*Knox moved right in front of a bridge then I had to kick him out ASAP with Inkwell.*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

Game is almost set up, get ready to join


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

I found a lost item for one of my villagers today and they gave me a cardboard box in return.

Also, I walked into a villager’s house today and it was just a fancy bathroom...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

In stardew valley bro


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Lets take all the villagers we don't like,  and ship them to Tortimer Island. Then sink the boat so they're stuck there.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> I found a lost item for one of my villagers today and they gave me a cardboard box in return.
> 
> Also, I walked into a villager’s house today and it was just a fancy bathroom...


...was it Baabara?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

please join my Stardew game


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Lets take all the villagers we don't like,  and ship them to Tortimer Island. Then sink the boat so they're stuck there.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...



No, lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> please join my Stardew game


I’m dropping something off for a friend in ac then I’ll join ya


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> No, lol


Oh cause her house is totally just a bathroom. Shes... special.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Hmm.... Hmmmmmm... Hmmmmmmmm
_Oops the town is full of garbage._


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

i am 


Pinkshade said:


> I’m dropping something off for a friend in ac then I’ll join ya


oh
well arent sum other ppl joinin?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Lets take all the villagers we don't like,  and ship them to Tortimer Island. Then sink the boat so they're stuck there.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


What a coincedince I was just talking to my best friend about tortimers island


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I hate every sheep in ac-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate every sheep in ac-


_What_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate every sheep in ac-


We're not friends


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I said I hate every sheep except Willow and Petrio


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I said I hate every sheep except Willow and Petrio


Still leaving out a ton...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

@Milky star


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate every sheep in ac-


You said every sheep.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Also... *excuse me?*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

sad honks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

They just look funny to me- but I'll admit Willow is cute Dom is cute and Petrio is the embodiment of me 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Also... *excuse me?*


Wait she's cute I want her-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheep villagers are GREAT except muffy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They just look funny to me- but I'll admit Willow is cute Dom is cute and Petrio is the embodiment of me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


She's one of the Sanrio villagers.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sheep villagers are GREAT except muffy


And Cashmere.. ew


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Only the best one would be rare-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And Cashmere.. ew


Valid


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> And Cashmere.. ew


I can tolerate Muffy. Cashmere just looks like shes sick and coated in vomit.

And I love sheep. A lot. Sooo.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Show me Cashmere


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I can tolerate Muffy. Cashmere just looks like shes sick and coated in vomit.


My hatred for muffy is personal


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Only the best one would be rare-


Ahhhh yeah I think I feel that way


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

welcome to the game Pink


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Show me Cashmere


_you asked for it



_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ninja


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you asked for it
> 
> View attachment 274251_


OMG his face made me laugh. Wait, is that a girl?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Timbra


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> OMG his face made me laugh.


It's a girl lmaooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Frita

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

ew


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I changed my title and now I feel really weird about it.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

More inklings have congregated for our cult


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Timbra


But Timbra's soooo cuuuute!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

*OH GOD*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you asked for it
> 
> View attachment 274251_


**
insert ugly cackling what is that---


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> But Timbra's soooo cuuuute!


oh there must have been a misunderstanding I love timbra


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

This thread went from wholesome to breaking my poor heart in half


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274253 *OH GOD*


Are you okay?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

I like most sheep! except a few hehe


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

its fishing time


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I like most sheep! except a few hehe


Same


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Are you okay?


_Your members are closing in on me_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Also all alligators are bad


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

close in on him


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

her*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

close in on her


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

join us


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Your members are closing in on me_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Also all alligators are bad


Well, they need to stop.
Also I like Alfonso hmph.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Join and we'll leave you alone you don't have to but...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

FEAR THE WOOMY


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay how are yall getting similar splatoon pfps-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay how are yall getting similar splatoon pfps-


めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Okay how are yall getting similar splatoon pfps-





			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

pinkshade go sleep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

ninjad


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ninja'd while saying ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 274254View attachment 274255View attachment 274256View attachment 274257View attachment 274258​


Aaaaaa yes Vesta and Eunice! I love them.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ninja'd while saying ninja'd while saying ninja'd


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _Your members are closing in on me_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Also all alligators are bad


Del exists :<


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ninja'd while saying ninja'd while saying ninja'd


AGAIN!?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Stop I'm being ninja'd every time I post


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pinkshade go sleep


Sorry was making a chest lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AGAIN!?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Stop I'm being ninja'd every time I post


Woah slow down


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

so what do we do now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so what do we do now


New horizons?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

no i’m talking to Pinkshade


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

lol okay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Alright hold up I'll join the splatoon cult tomorrow- I gotta sneak on my mommy's computer to change my pfp oop you think at 17 i'd get my freedom


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no i’m talking to Pinkshade


Is the mine open yet that’s like all I do in my own game lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Ugh I still sound like myself and not an Inkling... I wonder why


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

i just started this game


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

All time best sheep villager

RIOT TO BRING ÉTOLE BACK!​


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

where r da fish


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 274259
> All time best sheep villager
> 
> RIOT TO BRING ÉTOLE BACK!​


I MISS HER AAAAA


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> where r da fish


There’s a lake south of base


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

yeah i’m at dock


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yeah i’m at dock


Do you have a sword
I don’t remember how to do things other than fight the monsters at this point-


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 274259
> All time best sheep villager
> 
> RIOT TO BRING ÉTOLE BACK!​


I would cryyyy if they do! The happiest tears!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okaaaaay buuuuuut


Spoiler











*Bring back the Squirrel Sisters.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

W. Link anyone? He moved in my town today...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaay buuuuuut
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is it just me or is Viche's legs really shiny in that pic


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it just me or is Viche's legs really shiny in that pic


All of her is shiny-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> W. Link anyone? He moved in my town today...


He's in Twinleaf... So yes.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it just me or is Viche's legs really shiny in that pic


Its cause she's a gem. Emeralds shine bright!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

BRING BACK EPONA AND FELYNE!​


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

I demand meow back-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

GIVE ME FELYNE!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I gotta shower guys but I'll come back when I'm done! ^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

clean yourself oh dirty one-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

might stop playing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274276


He knows too much


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Character development


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Character development
> View attachment 274275
> View attachment 274274


OH SO NOW IM NOT SCARY
good now join cult


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

*hol up*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *hol up*


*NO TIME LIKE THE PRESENT MY FRIEND *


			めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *hol up*


You really don't have to join if you don't want to.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

made another one lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You really don't have to join if you don't want to.


But cult ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Seriously what do you have against this? i just wanna know...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You really don't have to join if you don't want to.


ik lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> But cult ;-;


I may be insane, but I'm not that insane.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Seriously what do you have against this? i just wanna know...


*WE JUST WANNA TALK*


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

BRING BACK SANRIO​


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Seriously what do you have against this? i just wanna know...


i uh
_*i like pretending like this is the inkling apocalypse
uh*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WE JUST WANNA TALK*


nevermind


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i uh
> _*i like pretending like this is the inkling apocalypse
> uh*_


Actually, that sounds fun.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

Please bring them back ​


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

that’s also what I’m doing but okay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Octavian


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

HAHAHAHA IT THINKS IM NOT GONNA EAT THIS ENTIRE BAG IN ONE SITTING. That’s cute.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 13, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 274297View attachment 274294
> 
> View attachment 274292View attachment 274293View attachment 274295View attachment 274296
> BRING BACK SANRIO​


No the gorilla can stay away- they did hello kitty wrong- SHE SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CAT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I am not a sane person if I'm trying to imply an Inkling completely took over my mind. Help


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Octavian
> View attachment 274301


That looks better than Octavian


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm back everyone what'd I miss


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm back everyone what'd I miss


Inkpocalypse


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Inkpocalypse


_noooooo_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 13, 2020)

eeeek


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep. We've taken over. The only survivors we're Enxssi and Milky. Soon tho.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Making alt versions of Ribbon lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Genji had joined


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Genji had joined
> View attachment 274309


Can you do Static :0

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

And Snake!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

Like my new title?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I just realized there are two shades of orange and my avatar is the wrong one hold on


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Last one, good night!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay fixed my avatar


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay fixed my avatar


Cute


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m back, I’m thinking of changing my avatar again. I’m really indecisive


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cute


All I did was make the orange lighter lol


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back, I’m thinking of changing my avatar again. I’m really indecisive


Keep it an inkling for today!~ its fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> All I did was make the orange lighter lol


It's still cuteeee

Ahh my obsession with splatoon is prob gonna come back I forgot how cute inklings and octolings were


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

How do I get my Kirby obsession back?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> How do I get my Kirby obsession back?


idk man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Nope, not working. I named the OCs after them


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Nope, not working. I named the OCs after them


Mayb you can be obsessed with both lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Inkpocalypse






you inspired me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mayb you can be obsessed with both lol


Hmmmmm


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 14, 2020)

I love this ​


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel like the cult is inactive right, maybe it’s because I left for a bit. Maybe we should also start a conversation group as well.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> View attachment 274319
> I love this ​


_who is that, is that Raymond or_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like the cult is inactive right, maybe it’s because I left for a bit. Maybe we should also start a conversation group as well.


Oh no, clockwise not you too!
also we tried theres too many cult members


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

My star obsession clearly never left because look at my Inkling's background.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _who is that, is that Raymond or_


No just something random


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like the cult is inactive right, maybe it’s because I left for a bit. Maybe we should also start a conversation group as well.


We tried that... didn't work


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks close though


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274317
> you inspired me


Totally following you. You make cute art and I don't wanna miss it!~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Heres a Raymond octoling


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

The left eye is yellow and the right is green, but it looks accurate.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The left eye is yellow and the right is green, but it looks accurate.


It doesn't let you do heterochromia ;; also one is brown not yellow


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I will not be going to the dark side, but here’s ankha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will not be going to the dark side, but here’s ankhaView attachment 274336


Wait a minute... I think Pinkshade already told me "join the dark side" when we were talking about whether or not I was an Inkling OMG.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Well she is in boxes today so I have to wait tomorrow... I might take a picture of her once she finishes unpacking.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait a minute... I think Pinkshade already told me "join the dark side" when we were talking about whether or not I was an Inkling OMG.


*is @Pinkshade an inkling irl?!?! *


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys am I actually on the dark side? Because I swear I'm actually still sane despite what I've said earlier about my sanity.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *is @Pinkshade an inkling irl?!?! *


UHHHHH


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys am I actually on the dark side? Because I swear I'm actually still sane despite what I've said earlier about my sanity.


one of the most sane cult members of the group, that’s for sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

uh-


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> UHHHHH


I’ve blown this case wide open.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’ve blown this case wide open.


*UHHHH*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> one of the most sane cult members of the group, that’s for sure


_who's the *most *sane and who's the most *insane*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

u h


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

What if I’m just like REALLY good at predicting the future


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

M E O W


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *UHHHH*


*I knew it! Pinkshade, you’ve been an inkling this whole time!*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *UHHHH*


It's okay Pinkshade. We can be baddos together. I'll join you in the dark side. Bright lights bother me anyway~


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *I knew it! Pinkshade, you’ve been an inkling this whole time!*


*WOOMY UH I MEAN UH HUMAN NOISE??*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _who's the *most *sane and who's the most *insane*_


Most insane? uhhhh all of your are at an equal level of insaneness, except jirachi, who i change my mind about they are the most sane


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

new objective: survive this squid cult-


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I changed it again...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> new objective: survive this squid cult-


*eeek*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I changed it again...


ITS SO CUTE MY HEART


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Aha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Obviously I was a human all along hmph.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder what happens if they close the inkling thread. Lets not hope it does not happen at all.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

confession time
i only came here to get hazel for new leaf
but I made some great friends and decided to stay.
even if I am on the run from a cult but whatever lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I came here to only talk about NH, but I was supposed to join last year and forgot.
Now I am a basement person here in the forum and posts here more than NH general or anywhere else.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> confession time
> i only came here to get hazel for new leaf
> but I made some great friends and decided to stay.
> even if I am on the run from a cult but whatever lol


tbh I'm so glad you stayed  

also I was the first one to ever talk to you lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I only came here because my friend showed me the forum...
I don't really know why I joined if I wasn't going to share my friend code with anyone...
I spent most of the time being a user that hardly anyone knew... at least I think.
_Now I'm over here as an Inkling and I don't know what's going on._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't even remember why I joined but I love it here

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I think it was cause I lurked a lot as a guest


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I did that as well, I used to be lurking since 2016, but was nervous to make an account that time.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> confession time
> i only came here to get hazel for new leaf
> but I made some great friends and decided to stay.


bruh I just realized this sounds like the plot to a hallmark movie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bruh I just realized this is kind of the plot to a hallmark movie


Wh-what?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

sounds like**
yknow, some girl comes into a small town for business reasons, but falls in love and stays forever, that kind of thing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sounds like**
> yknow, some girl comes into a small town for business reasons, but falls in love and stays forever, that kind of thing


_also sorry I was never able to get you Hazel, oof_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

I joined because I found this article trash talking Pietro.

 my baby

I found someone in the comments mention TBT. Not knowing wtf a TBT was I googled. I lurked for about a week and saw another user who inspired me to join. 

So I signed up! 

Now I just love it here and expect to stay here for as long as my heart carries me!~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like a typical romance movie or tv show plot.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _also sorry I was never able to get you Hazel, oof_


meh it’s fine,


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274345


Hah I remember the Super Luigi u community,, reminds me of the basement cause of how stupidly random everything was


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

The inkling octoling thread only gained 809 views in one day. Reminds me of the “I’m sorry, but” but more views
I have to admit, I acted like a cringy person there too.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh we did confessions huh? Well I confess that I only came here to get a hair bow in new horizons. Ended up getting rich and got 3 dreamies and some good items and cute villagers

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Clockwise said:


> The inkling octoling thread only gained 809 views in one day. Reminds me of the “I’m sorry, but” but more views
> I have to admit, I acted like a cringy person there too.


Hey now those threads made me popular- I'm behind the i'm sorry but threads- and the chaotic Raymond thread


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel like this is the confessions area of this thread now.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys what if I hit 6k posts tonight.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: non serious rant



I kinda hate when someone r/woooosh‘es someone in a comment section. Like, okay, haha, funny, laughed, its really stupid and it doesn’t make you look cool, to me it’s just makes you look like an annoying brat who wants to be on giofilms _oh wait _


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The inkling octoling thread only gained 809 views in one day. Reminds me of the “I’m sorry, but” but more views
> I have to admit, I acted like a cringy person there too.


How can you see views for threads?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

What if I hit 1k?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

What if I hit 4,500?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I hit 1k?


*Impossible!*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Impossible!*


BET WE'RE DOING THIS CHALLENGE?!


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How can you see views for threads?


It’s under replies on the forum list, unless if it doesn’t show. I’m not sure, I hadn’t used the mobile version that much.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How can you see views for threads?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Fine then, but what if I hit 1800?!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274348


Dang it im on mobile rip me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

What if I started the i'm sorry but threads again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guyyyyssssss I found an old screenshot I took of TBT


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

More controversy, I wouldn't do it actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274349
> Guyyyyssssss I found an old screenshot I took of TBT


Wow :0 must feel weird seeing that huh lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Wait why the heck was my title CANVAS CURSE of all things.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Can cheese be like long and stiff
I’m trying to convince myself Taco Bell didn’t just put a hair in my quesadilla


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274349
> Guyyyyssssss I found an old screenshot I took of TBT


What year was that?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

As if I'd do it- too much hate


Clockwise said:


> More controversy, I wouldn't do it actually.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Can cheese be like long and stiff
> I’m trying to convince myself Taco Bell didn’t just put a hair in my quesadilla


wtf-


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I dont think im going to hit 1800


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I dont think im going to hit 1800


I BELIEVE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What year was that?


Hmmm let me check the date on the rose lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I dont think im going to hit 1800


300 post? Probably not-


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I don’t remember 2.0 that much anymore actually, even though I browsed here a lot last year.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I’d have to pull an all nighter to get to 1800, but I’ll try to get 1600


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

And the screenshot was apparently from the day after.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

GUYS IMMA CRY THEY'RE ADDING DIVING TO NH


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> GUYS IMMA CRY THEY'RE ADDING DIVING TO NH


WAIT WHAT WHERE DID YOU HEAR THIS???


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> GUYS IMMA CRY THEY'RE ADDING DIVING TO NH


Wh-what?! Is there a video???


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> GUYS IMMA CRY THEY'RE ADDING DIVING TO NH


I’m sorry what


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WAIT WHAT WHERE DID YOU HEAR THIS???


I heard froma fellow tbter named Saiki- they're adding it in july for shark week from what they said!!


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I heard froma fellow tbter named Saiki- they're adding it in july for shark week from what they said!!


Is there a thread? I’d like to see it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Hmmmm I'm probably getting the game on July 14... When is shark week again?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is there a thread?


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

*YES*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Well they commented on my thread


Clockwise said:


> Is there a thread? I’d like to see it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

@Enxssi
I just realized you're the one who started this whole thing cause you linked the character creator and now you're running from it LMAO thank you


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> I just realized you're the one who started this whole thing cause you linked the character creator and now you're running from it LMAO thank you


*Oh no, this inkpocalypse is all my fault! What am I going to do? They’re going to catch up to me sooner or later...*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

They posted on my thread! It's my latest thread ^_^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi
> I just realized you're the one who started this whole thing cause you linked the character creator and now you're running from it LMAO thank you


I feel like the fact I was an Inkling caused that to happen, though...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I feel like the fact I was an Inkling caused that to happen, though...


Maybe it was both lmao but thank you guys this was my best day on the forum ever


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well they commented on my thread


I saw it, it’s this one?




__





						So when is the next update?
					

Uh,, I'm just curious-



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Maybe it was both lmao but thank you guys this was my best day on the forum ever


hey did you ever get a cat?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> hey did you ever get a cat?


Yea I did I got Rudy! Ty for the tickets again ^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea I did I got Rudy! Ty for the tickets again ^^


Oh nice Rudy is cute! You're more than welcome!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

yo i come back to a post apocalyptic scenario


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Oh no, this inkpocalypse is all my fault! What am I going to do? They’re going to catch up to me sooner or later...*


This is what i come back to 
you can’t run forever, Enxssi.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

watch me


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274354
> watch me


every place you go, we’ll be there


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Am I the only one _*not*_ chasing Enxssi?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

also new title i came up with


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

:0


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I just added one word to my title.... _Does it sound worse now?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also new title i came up with


_so you admit you *are *old.. and you're my grandpa_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just added one word to my title.... _Does it sound worse now?_


I swear that sounds like a quote i’ve heard.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

oop


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Wait did I post this in the wrong thread

How embarrassing


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

deadly neurotoxin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I swear that sounds like a quote i’ve heard.


Huh... well I wouldn't know.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Kurb said:


> deadly neurotoxin


_Wait what_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Huh... well I wouldn't know.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


someone hasn’t player Portal


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

wh-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> someone hasn’t player Portal


I kinda watched my brother play Portal 2


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Oooh Portal? My boyfriend loooves Portal!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I swear if this is about Caroline aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I like how active this thread is compared to general discussion


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I like how active this thread is compared to general discussion


Exactly lmao this is way more interesting than that one


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This is what i come back to
> you can’t run forever, Enxssi.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Ngl when my boyfriend mentioned Caroline I got jealous..I thought he was cheating on me. He teased me about it ;3;


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

This thread used to be a bit dead, but not anymore


Clockwise said:


> I like how active this thread is compared to general discussion




	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274361


Add inklings and octolings there


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274361


Ŷ̶͈O̵͔͇̹̠̪̿͊́Ũ̷̢͕̭̤̒̔͐͘ͅR̵͓̫̝̬̊̎̆E̴̡̗̒̿͘ ̴͇̯̓Á̴̜ ̸̱̝̹͔̀̽͊͜͝K̶͕͈̈́͌͊İ̶̬̰͍̕D̶͍̗̟̃̓͊̀͝ ̴̰̫̣̩̒͛͜N̷̹͕̼̅̇̒͜O̵̢̠̽̐̒͛́W̷͕͕͔̣̐ ̶̨͍̻͈͑̃͘Y̶̗͋O̴̢̲͒̽̊̚U̵̖͔͆͛̀ͅR̴͖͉̤̎̽̕͝E̷͍͚̮̙͋̚ ̶̫̳͍̓ͅẠ̴̙̯̉̎ ̵͚͖̜̟̓̾̈̒͜͝S̸̱̱͖̝̺͋̒̂Q̸̡̘̏̐̕̚Ǘ̴̧̝̱̲̪͌̕Ḭ̶̖̩̓́͛Ḋ̸̞̯̠̻ ̴̥̄̂̓̃N̴͕̟͋O̴̧͖̟̅ͅW̷̠͈͖̥̎́ͅ ̵̛̛͕̲̫̘̌̐͘Y̵̡̛̼̗̏̆̎́ͅṒ̷̮̉̀U̷͔̫͕͋̌̃R̶̜̝̬̣͇͗Ē̸̼̪ ̶̡͈̍A̸̻̱͓̓͊̓͆̀͜ ̸͕͖̙̿͆̒̐K̵̖̜̹̜̖͂̎̈́͠͠I̶̻͖͇̽̆̅̐D̴͙̈́̇̑́̊ ̸̩̤͙̼̊̓Ÿ̷̦̫͉̹́̈́͐Ỏ̸͚Ų̶̹͉̐͒͛́͝R̴̨̡̢͉̦͌̃̕͘E̴̢̝̱̐͘͜͜ ̸͉̞̘̯̓͝Ȁ̷̘͈̠̯̠͝ ̵͖̲̲͎̕ͅS̴̭͉͆̅͆͋Q̶̭͗Ů̶̢̞͐̓Ĩ̵̗̪͖͜D̶̪̜̪̒ ̴̣̄̀͐Y̸̗̣̺͒̍̍̈́͊O̸̱͓̟̲̓̎Û̷̗͇͔̋͗̉͜͝Ŗ̵̢̮͉͛Ĕ̸͈̻͍̚ ̷͍̊A̵̛͎͓̅͊̈́̕ ̶̢͌K̷͍̗̟̊̆̌͠I̵̘͐̏͆D̷̥͛͑̕ ̴͔̖̲̣̕Ỷ̵̳̟̠̜̒͋̚O̶̝̻͔̙̩̚Ư̶͇̈́̋͐͠R̴̛̠̱̗͔̀͋̚̕ͅÉ̸̞̘̲͜͝ ̷̼̣̜͉̘̍̾͛À̶̦̲̤͍̙̂̿̿̇ ̵̤̏͐͒S̵̳̥͖̭̈́̀͜Q̷̖̞͉͙̑̈̉Ù̴̫̥̯̜̩Ì̷̺͖̯̒̈͝D̵̮̹̜̒̅͘


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

subtly there in the background


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Um yeah do I need to explain what I meant by Caroline? _I better not it's __depressing._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> subtly there in the background


Okay mr.edgelord-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Um yeah do I need to explain what I meant by Caroline? _I better not it's __depressing._


_I know but luckily I never watched that movie woohoo_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I saw it and it’s weird.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I know but luckily I never watched that movie woohoo_


I meant in the context of Portal 2


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Saw what?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I meant in the context of Portal 2


oh well idk I never played that game


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

You mean Coraline?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You mean Coraline?


that's what it is,,, I feel stupid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

S t o p t a l k i n g a b o u t h e r


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You mean Coraline?


Aaaaaaaaaaa now I'm less confused lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

SHUTUPABOUTCAROLINE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

AH SHE'S EVEN WORST


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Nothing is wrong with Caroline


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


She’s a real villager in NH?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

So nobody's going to ask if Jirachi is dead or something? Okay then.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

THAT VILLAGER WAS AN UNUSED ONE FROM GC


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Lol I have Caroline's Amiibo card. I know she's real.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I own her card and Caroline is an innocent squirrel even though I don’t have her in any of my towns.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

__





						Beta | Animal Crossing Wiki | Fandom
					

Beta refers to a stage in a game's development. It is the software development phase following alpha. It generally begins when the software iscontent complete. Software in the beta phase will generally have many more bugs in it than completed software. 1 List of Beta Elements in Animal Crossing...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Ah yes Blazel


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Y’all i think Chestnut (aka Caroline) has been traveling under false names since GC


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

She stole some of Jambette and Kappn’s identity


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah,i know,


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

The story of Caroline could be a Netflix show so complicated lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Woomy woomy woomy woomy
Wait what_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

*which one is she, bliss, caroline, or chestnut*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The story of Caroline could be a Netflix show so complicated lmao


Off to go write a script!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Y’all wanna contribute?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I have to get up early But this is too much fun aaaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm terrible at writing... at least I think I am.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Netflix takes everything, so let me make the Doc. I have to sleep soon so i’ll let y’all make it while i sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Netflix takes everything, so let me make the Doc. I have to sleep soon so i’ll let y’all make it while i sleep


_bad idea it's going to become chaos_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Google Docs: Sign-in
					

Access Google Docs with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					docs.google.com


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

oof


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Don’t go too crazy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I have literally no idea what to put in that document.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I have literally no idea what to put in that document.


Same


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

sign your name first


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I’ll sign then, I don’t know what to put though, don’t want to mess it up a lot, but I’ll try.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay I linked The Cutting Room Floor lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

wtf are yall up to?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Script about Caroline


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Making a netflix script, wanna help out?
also pls contribute


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

uh- I'm lost-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wtf are yall up to?


I have absolutely no idea but I read "The Cutting Room Floor" and thought I should turn it into a link... I love that website.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

“Is it an extensive family or something more sinister”
Are you guys okay


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

No!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> “Is it an extensive family or something more sinister”
> Are you guys okay


I don't know about them but my title implies I'm not.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> “Is it an extensive family or something more sinister”
> Are you guys okay


I mean, Netflix is Netflix

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Y’all, add a few lines while i’m gone


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

"Anonymous Nyan Cat"

_*Google, I'm dying.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Whoever made Nyan Cat must be proud

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

should we finish this tomorrow?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whoever made Nyan Cat must be proud
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> should we finish this tomorrow?


Mayb


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Someone should make a gallery or photo of all of the members and the icons of the squid cult so we can remember it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Someone should make a gallery or photo of all of the members and the icons of the squid cult so we can remember it.


@Unhappyhome made a memorial for it on her profile


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

here lies the lives lost (and still losing) in the war


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

Huh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Huh


Mood


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel like this will go for a while


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

All of the icons, before it gets changed.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Huh


Did you just join today for this thread?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Huh


you've missed a lot welcome to the squid cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

SOMEONE LINK THE ICON MAKER


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> SOMEONE LINK THE ICON MAKER


There's one in Clockwise's sig


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

MY SIG HAS IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Ooooh a new member


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Did you just join today for this thread?


Lol no I joined hoping to find the very elusive Raymond


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*woomy woomy woomy woomy woomy

wait who am I*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Can I eat the new member's hands?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I eat the new member's hands?


_*NO.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

This is a lot of the members
_milky star why tho



_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Lol no I joined hoping to find the very elusive Raymond


TOO BAD WELCOME TO THE CULT


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Lol no I joined hoping to find the very elusive Raymond


He’s that way


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I wanna eat thy hands


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I eat the new member's hands?


If you get consent yes
Consent is important


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> TOO BAD WELCOME TO THE CULT


Do I get anything special I would love a pet squid


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Do I get anything special I would love a pet squid


No you become squid


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Do I get anything special I would love a pet squid


Give me your hands-


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Do I get anything special I would love a pet squid


You join the squid cult

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

It’s amazing


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Give me your hands-


Ok


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys post WWDC guy for new member


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Give me your hands-


do not eat the hands that's not how we treat new members


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> If you get consent yes
> Consent is important


Yes, like how I definitely got Jirachi's consent on taking over.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

New members deserve a chance to not have their hands eaten


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm a member of squid cult I just haven't sacrificed my ruby pfp yet ovo;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> New members deserve a chance to not have their hands eaten


What she said ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

y’all aren’t posting WWDC guy you have betrayed the squid cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> New members deserve a chance to not have their hands eaten


Shut up- I eat hands-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> do not eat the hands that's not how we treat new members


I mean they gave consent it’s fair game now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm a member of squid cult I just haven't sacrificed my ruby pfp yet ovo;


You can always change it back once the cult dies down


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Maybe put ruby in your sig if you’d like, just like what I did to Tom on my sig.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> y’all aren’t posting WWDC guy you have betrayed the squid cult


I don't even know what WWDC is.


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

What is WWDC


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Listen i'm mommy and daddy so I'll change it tomorrow now to boil hands


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Eating hands


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: Eating hands


_spongebob why_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Listen i'm mommy and daddy so I'll change it tomorrow now to boil hands


You're not my parents and I'm not a child. Now stop eating hands.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

OH WOW A NEW CULT MEMBER


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

My profile feels almost complete now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

WELCOME THEOMAN


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

OMG that's like when my avatar was just the orange Inkling from Smash.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel like someone should save all of our inkling icons and put them in a picture for memories, other than putting names.


----------



## Theomen (Jun 14, 2020)

Who thinks they should add squid to ac


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like someone should save all of our inkling icons and put them in a picture for memories, other than putting names.


I might do that

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I will do that


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

this is wwdc guy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Theomen said:


> Who thinks they should add squid to ac


Um wait what


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Um wait what
> 
> View attachment 274379


LET HIM SLEEP


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

I need wallpapers


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

´∀` I really just want to have babies with my boyfriend but quarantine keeps us appart


Jirachi100 said:


> You're not my parents and I'm not a child. Now stop eating hands.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Should I put Enxssi in even tho she's not an inkling rn?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Why am I getting like 20 notifications every time I get on Pokeheroes?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I getting like 20 notifications every time I get on Pokeheroes?


PokeHeroes?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Should I put Enxssi in even tho she's not an inkling rn?


Sure


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay even worse... why did Pokeheroes just die on me?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Y’all i just had an idea

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Okay even worse... why did Pokeheroes just die on me?


I CANT ACESS THE PAGE EITHER


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Should I put Enxssi in even tho she's not an inkling rn?


yes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Should I put Enxssi in even tho she's not an inkling rn?


Put that one picture of enx with the gun


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I can’t wait to see the results


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Can we include my Octoling friend, Adeleine?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

wait what are we putting enx in


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274383
> Can we include my Octoling friend, Adeleine?


If I have spaceee

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Put that one picture of enx with the gun


I'd have to find it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Also should I include Izuku Midoriya cause he was in it at one point


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Should I get user title color change?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

speaking of guns


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Should I get user title color change?


Yes make it indigo or blue!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Oops I just realized I was the last person to close the Caroline document.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I accidentally made my title too light ;;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I accidentally made my title too light ;;


I had a pink title but it's too light... I don't know what to do with it now.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

How does it work actually, I heard it can only be changed once.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oops I just realized I was the last person to close the Caroline document.


Lemme check that out hold on


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How does it work actually, I heard it can only be changed once.


Well, yeah. Exactly that. I had to buy a new one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How does it work actually, I heard it can only be changed once.


I mean the color change can be bought but that is a one time change but the words can changed forever


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I’ll do it some other time.
Just going to save tbt if ever they restock some collectibles.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys i need two wallpapers (desktop)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I gotta buy a new color but after I buy a name change


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

My wallpapers are all Kirby


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

What kind though?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> My wallpapers are all Kirby


I fed your pet snowbelle-


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wait what are we putting enx in


They’re making a photo of all of the inkling/ octoling members with their icons.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

I fell asleep for like 45 mins and we've devolved into cannibalism?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I fed your pet snowbelle-


Oh thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> I fell asleep for like 45 mins and we've devolved into cannibalism?


Just Milky


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I fed Snowbelle too.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

random image on my phone


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

When should I switch out Snowbelle for one of my other 28k adoptables?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> When should I switch out Snowbelle for one of my other 28k adoptables?


Never Snowbelle cute ovo


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Most of the things I bookmarked here is from this thread because it’s easy to get lost there.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Never Snowbelle cute ovo


I have tons of other cute ones.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I book marked the inkling website-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I have tons of other cute ones.


Oh then I must see-


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm h


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

I want to use this one wallpaper but it’s so low quality and i AAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh then I must see-


Here are some examples


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Too big








Oh if anyone wants my old icon for free


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_*WHAT*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

@Jirachi100 
@Theomen
@Clockwise
@Pinkshade
@FrogslimeOfficial 
@Lothitine 
@Unhappyhome
@animeshadowpanda
@Rosie977 
@Weiss Schnee 
@Milky star 
@Enxssi
@StarParty8 
@Kurb
@Mick
@Izuku Midoriya 
@ProbablyNotJosuke 
I've finished it!!!
Now we'll remember this day forever ^^


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I want to use this one wallpaper but it’s so low quality and i AAAA


I heard waifu2x can improve the quality of wallpapers


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I heard waifu2x can improve the quality of wallpapers


am i being bamboozled


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 274388
> @Jirachi100
> @Theomen
> @Clockwise
> ...


I love it! I’ll save it when I get to my computer for memories.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Kurb said:


> am i being bamboozled


No, I’m not talking about the anime part, I’m just saying it increases the resolution and quality of some pictures.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 274388
> @Jirachi100
> @Theomen
> @Clockwise
> ...


I just saved it! But I don't think I put it in the right folder lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I love it! I’ll save it when I get to my computer for memories.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I tried it and it worked EXTREMELY well

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Now i need a lock screen. Keep in mind this is an iPad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 274388
> @Jirachi100
> @Theomen
> @Clockwise
> ...


This is precious


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys this might be my second favorite website now and I have no idea what used to be second.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

i need a lock screen give me ideas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I just  saw Abri's friend request and I feel bad. She saw my Doppio mii from jjba and my old name from splatfest


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys I've had an extremely fun time with y'all today but I really should sleep, I have an important event in the morning ^^ So goodnight everyone! Thank you for all being so fun!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> I just  saw Abri's friend request and I feel bad. She saw my Doppio mii from jjba and my old name from splatfest


And don't feel bad ^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys I've had an extremely fun time with y'all today but I really should sleep, I have an important event in the morning ^^ So goodnight everyone! Thank you for all being so fun!!


Awww man darn well goodnight darling sleep well ♡


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys I've had an extremely fun time with y'all today but I really should sleep, I have an important event in the morning ^^ So goodnight everyone! Thank you for all being so fun!!


Good night! Woomy


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys I've had an extremely fun time with y'all today but I really should sleep, I have an important event in the morning ^^ So goodnight everyone! Thank you for all being so fun!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Goodnight!
I had fun with the inkling, lets do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Before today I was already having Inkling thoughts every time I tried to fall asleep. Um...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Pokemanz said:


> I'm sure dorks will ruin this one just like in the days of yesteryear


This guy had no idea what was in store


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Before today I was already having Inkling thoughts every time I tried to fall asleep. Um...


That's kinda your thing now :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's kinda your thing now :3


I don't know if you were here when I said this, but I've constantly been an Inkling on Club Tortimer too. Also the Squid Sisters.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know if you were here when I said this, but I've constantly been an Inkling on Club Tortimer too. Also the Squid Sisters.


Ooooh so you've always been a proud inkling fan. Cute :3


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

i need a lock screen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh? sorry all I have is BTS and jjba stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

My laptop's lockscreen is artwork of Kirby and Jirachi.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

GN y’all


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh, good night! I should probably sleep soon too.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Bad news Inklings and Octoling members...
Rip thread, its now locked.







__





						inkling/octoling thread
					





					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Good morning guys!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

And danggg, closed with no explanation too


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Rip thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I just realized I forgot someone in my memory picture


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 274430


Why does this keep happening to the best threads aaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder what the next trend will be


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

At this point who knows lmao

Do you think we should keep doing this inkling stuff or should it stay as a holiday and we only do it on that day?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Inkling/Octoling appreciation week? Maybe? 13-20?


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

Maybe Kurb locked it himself? 

I kinda like this little cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Inkling/Octoling appreciation week? Maybe? 13-20?


Hmmmm maybe, we'll just have to see what happens

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Mick said:


> Maybe Kurb locked it himself?
> 
> I kind of like this little cult


Why would he do that aaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't think we can lock threads in the basement, there's no option for me when I went to the caption thread I made.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Dangg so they just locked it without saying anything, ouch


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I immediately went to check if the thread was locked when I got on... 
The fact there was no reply from a mod must mean they know we are aware of what we did... _*yikes.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder what that means with no reply, maybe its the same reasoning as the other nonsense thread?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Okay time to go celebrate Popstar's 7 year anniversary woo-hoo._

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

_OMG Isabelle has slightly different dialogue if it is raining during during the celebration._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I agree with what Jirachi said. _yikes_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> _Okay time to go celebrate Popstar's 7 year anniversary woo-hoo._
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> _OMG Isabelle has slightly different dialogue if it is raining during during the celebration._


And wow really? Huh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Btw guys I'm about to go somewhere for an important event and the data doesn't work well in the car so sorry if I have to leave for a while!


----------



## Taj (Jun 14, 2020)

I swear the basement dwellers are on a different wavelength from the rest of society


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

neester14 said:


> I swear the basement dwellers are on a different wavelength from the rest of society


Ahahaha.... Uh, thanks?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

neester14 said:


> I swear the basement dwellers are on a different wavelength from the rest of society


_do you mean this in a good or bad way_


----------



## Taj (Jun 14, 2020)

That is up for interpretation


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

_ahhhhh_


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

neester14 said:


> I swear the basement dwellers are on a different wavelength from the rest of society



Have you tried joining us? It's easy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Nobody really has to join aaaaaaaa_


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

It was only a friendly suggestion! D:


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

_one of us one of us_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Well, I'm the one that keeps saying you don't have to._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I gotta go guys I just arrived at my event, see y'all later!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I gotta go guys I just arrived at my event, see y'all later!


Bye!


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I gotta go guys I just arrived at my event, see y'all later!


Have fun!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_What_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

im back


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

oj


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*Woomy*


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Now that the thread has been locked, I guess we have to stay here again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

At least nobody has told us we can't stay in this thread.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I win


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Well then, what is the next topic here after Ink/Octo?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

death-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> death-


_*NO.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

brb making an alignment table


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Hmm... okay.


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

An alignment table of what?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> death-




	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Mick said:


> An alignment table of what?


You’ll see


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Hmm... okay. _Again._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

alignment table that’s all in good clean fun


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Neutral Neutral


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

True Neutral


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Sane cult member.... Makes sense.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Whats this about anyways?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Inkpocalypse


Clockwise said:


> Whats this about anyways?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't know but I believe Milky is the most insane.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Ah yes, I'm the neutral member


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274443
> alignment table that’s all in good clean fun



Seems accurate to me!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

i love how the last 5 art pieces of my gallery are just about sploon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hehe, I'm in danger.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

hi shell!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi shell!


Hoi.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Hehe, I'm in danger.


Oh no!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

This apocalypse is still going, eh?


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

What did you expect, honestly?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Apparently it is. But this is how I normally am.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

On a serious note, I'm on the verge of stepping up and starting my first animation ever. It'll be scruffy on the sides, but I'll try to have fun with it. Maybe I'll make a short gif first.


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> On a serious note, I'm on the verge of stepping up and starting my first animation ever. It'll be scruffy on the sides, but I'll try to have fun with it. Maybe I'll make a short gif first.



Exciting! Does it have a topic yet?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Exciting! Does it have a topic yet?


I'm going to do one of my villagers. Not gonna release the full details as I want to share it with you guys!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Ooooh! That is really exciting!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Ooooh! That is really exciting!


Yeah. Expect it to be finished by who knows when lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I want to post gifs!





Yay, gifs!
Uh, I mean... *should I**?*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes. Yes you *should!*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay, I found this


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

oh wow I love that so much <3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't know how I feel about this


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: I don't know how I feel about this



Hm. Uncomfortable?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Hm. Uncomfortable?


Why is she smiling like that? I thought different colored ink hurts.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: I don't know how I feel about this


It’s um....... disturbing? Maybe she’s smiling for REVENGE


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why is she smiling like that? I thought different colored ink hurts.



I have no idea, I still have never touched the game.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

but yeah it seems... odd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> It’s um....... disturbing? Maybe she’s smiling for REVENGE


Let's hope it's that... except why does she want revenge so bad? aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Let's hope it's that... except why does she want revenge so bad? aaaaaaaaaa


eeeee it’s a never ending cycle of wHY??


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274443
> alignment table that’s all in good clean fun


Ahem you forgot someone. Also, good morning!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274443
> alignment table that’s all in good clean fun


eh HEM


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

How long after waking is fallin back asleep just a nap?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How long after waking is fallin back asleep just a nap?


To me, I think it depends on how long you are asleep for.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

@*The Oakboro Mayor* @Rosie977  so sorry! here you go


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

well I woke up at 9:38 am stayed up for twenty minutes fell asleep for 48 minutes and woke up at 10:48 am


Jirachi100 said:


> To me, I think it depends on how long you are asleep for.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @*The Oakboro Mayor* @Rosie977  so sorry! here you go
> View attachment 274461


hahahaha no you’re totally fine!! 
also where you put me is... very accurate sadly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Is it bad that only one of us is considered to be sane?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @*The Oakboro Mayor* @Rosie977  so sorry! here you go
> View attachment 274461


It's alright, thanks!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> eh HEM


This is still going?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Is it bad that only one of us is considered to be sane?_


yeah I think so... I’m just along for the ride tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

I love This thread


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> hahahaha no you’re totally fine!!
> also where you put me is... very accurate sadly


lol, i just put you there because I didn’t see anything you did to make you saner orinsaner than you already are but since your a cult memeber I just put you in neutral cult member lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Is it bad that only one of us is considered to be sane?_


nah-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yesterday was definitely my best day here yet. It was so fun!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

And honestly weird


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> nah-


Of course the most insane one would say that...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Wait they closed our thread?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> This is still going?


yep, and I love that it is haha


Enxssi said:


> lol, i just put you there because I didn’t see anything you did to make you saner orinsaner than you already are but since your a cult memeber I just put you in neutral cult member lol


yeah makes sense, I’m neither sane nor insane at this point


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait they closed our thread?


Sadly, yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait they closed our thread?


Without telling us why, but I think we all know why.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait they closed our thread?


yeah, Kurb owes me 15 TBT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Did anyone edit the doc more? I'm going to check it now...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Is it bad that only one of us is considered to be sane?_


well, when you witness all your friends turn into inklings and then you realize it’s your fault, you probably wouldn’t be perfectly sane either lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Of course the most insane one would say that...


who says i'm the most insane


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Wait, are we just saying the Inkling that took me over is sane?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> who says i'm the most insane


*uhhhhhh...*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> who says i'm the most insane


Well you eat hands sooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

actually they locked our thread because we should've moved it to an area where you can make tbt


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> who says i'm the most insane


Me. _You tried to eat a newbie's hands._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well you eat hands sooo


I’m sorry *what*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> actually they locked our thread because we should've moved it to an area where you can make tbt


yeah I vote for that (jkjk)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> actually they locked our thread because we should've moved it to an area where you can make tbt


No, that will earn us an actual warning. Don't do it.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well you eat hands sooo


*HUH?*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I didn't eat the hands though


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

We can do it in the Splatoon part?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> I didn't eat the hands though


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

can someone quote all the times @Milky star said something insane


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We can do it in the Splatoon part?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


I D I D N T


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

guys im gonna change my profile picture now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We can do it in the Splatoon part?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


It'll still look like spam...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can someone quote all the times @Milky star said something insane


no don't call me out-


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> can someone quote all the times @Milky star said something insane


ON IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> ON IT


n

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> n


o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

aight im just gonna change my pfp now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay but I'm not going back to being a Jirachi Kirby. Nope.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm keeping mine


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Shut up- I eat hands-





Milky star said:


> Listen i'm mommy and daddy so I'll change it tomorrow now to boil hands


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I promise you kids are on acid-





Milky star said:


> I demand meow back-





Milky star said:


> No the gorilla can stay away- they did hello kitty wrong- SHE SHOULD HAVE BEEN A CAT





Milky star said:


> Can I eat the new member's hands?





Milky star said:


> I wanna eat thy hands





Milky star said:


> Give me your hands-





Milky star said:


> I'm a member of squid cult I just haven't sacrificed my ruby pfp yet ovo;





Milky star said:


> Shut up- I eat hands-





Milky star said:


> ´∀` I really just want to have babies with my boyfriend but quarantine keeps us appart





Milky star said:


> I like the crunch,, it just perfect to me,, but hey I get it,,





Milky star said:


> Oh? sorry all I have is BTS and jjba stuff


it has been done (that’s only a fraction tbh)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

oh wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> it has been done (that’s only a fraction tbh)


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Demanding Meow back and disliking the Hello Kitty gorilla are not insane in my opinion.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

BOOM PROFILE PICTURE CHANGE IM NEVER LEAVING THE CULT


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Demanding Meow back and disliking the Hello Kitty gorilla are not insane in my opinion.


well,,, the hello kitty gorilla one isn’t..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> well,,, the hello kitty gorilla one isn’t..


i'll have meow back but 
ONLY if she is an uchi

she'd pretty much beat most of em'


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> BOOM PROFILE PICTURE CHANGE IM NEVER LEAVING THE CULT


*AAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder how often I say weird things...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

This is Meow and Bow. I recently learned their faces are meant to be virtual pet screens. I actually think that is cool.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

honestly I dare someone to find insane that I said... I don’t think I’ve said anything crazy.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I've probably said plenty of crazy stuff without realizing it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> honestly I dare someone to find insane that I said... I don’t think I’ve said anything crazy.


challenge accepted

can it be anywhere?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> challenge accepted
> 
> can it be anywhere?


Can you try to find mine too?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay, starting with my user title... that is already crazy ahahaha.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

oh dang Oak do you live in this thread now?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> challenge accepted
> 
> can it be anywhere?


Yes.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> challenge accepted
> 
> can it be anywhere?


Lol, look for me too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can you try to find mine too?


challenge also accepted


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> oh dang Oak do you live in this thread now?


Well yeah...... I wish I didn’t but


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

@Unhappyhome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274469 @Unhappyhome


i love it 
it's beautiful

it's been scientifically proven that you can't make hopkins look ugly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Oh._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

just looked through ALOT of Oak's post history and they're the most sane person here

I'll do rosie now


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> just looked through ALOT of Oak's post history and they're the most sane person here
> 
> I'll do rosie now


ooh do me next
gonna have to update the alignment table

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

@ohare01 I found some pictures of ohare for you


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> just looked through ALOT of Oak's post history and they're the most sane person here
> 
> I'll do rosie now


Thanks, I try ;~;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I mean... I still think I'm insane... but when everyone else is acting too crazy, I'm like _stop._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Join and we'll leave you alone you don't have to but...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> FEAR THE WOOMY


this might be in the category of crazy, I'll keep looking though


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Also why did I just make this?






And why does adding blush mean no headphones?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate Bree fight me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


might also be in the category

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Actually say this.
> I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.


this too maybe?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

i'm gonna look at enxssi

can somebody look at mine?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why don’t we just shoot the sun?





Enxssi said:


> it didn’t work the sun is stil, up
> 
> *maybe we need a better gun.*





Enxssi said:


> Bubbles calls me shmoopy. I don’t know why I allowed this to happen





Enxssi said:


> friends! i have friends now!
> what do friends do again?





Enxssi said:


> Sorry I took your bees





Enxssi said:


> *Why not? It’s a great game where you can trust everybody including the sheep and definitely  no one dies*


ok the friends one was just sad,,, but I can relate


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> might also be in the category
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> ok the friends one was just sad,,, but I can relate


yay i dont have to look through his profile now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Do me do me lol


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> can somebody look at mine?


Will do buckaroo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Oak is the most sane person here
Rosie977 is pretty sane but has a crazy post once in a while


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Do me do me lol


also will do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Do me do me lol


okay 

first order of business
your title

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, are we just saying the Inkling that took me over is sane?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> okay
> 
> first order of business
> your title
> ...


Maybe _I'm not Jirachi._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> ok the friends one was just sad,,, but I can relate


lol,, im just glad you didnt see this


Enxssi said:


> *I hate Deena with every ounce of my being. She told me to come to her house, and when I was one minute late, in front of her house, she asked me why I didn’t come over. She is scum of t͉̔h̡͑e ̭̂e̛̯̿͟a̋ͅr̍͜th̳̓,̖̦͊͘ ͓̆̈́͟a̼͊̐͜n͙͛d̮̃̌͟ ̲̊i̜̍f ̫̒̚͟s̲̺̒̒h̹̅è͍̙͞ ̠̞̏́ë́ͅv̞̼̐͝e͉͊͛ͅr da̯͛rẹ̮̄̈ c̼̐oṁ̧e͖͌ t̓͢o̡̚ ͖̬͆̀m̹̊y̬̪̐̅ ̭͡ĭ̖s̻̤̉̍l̝̼͆͐a̲͆n̩̒d,̖͝ ̝̜̒́ë͈́v̂̒ͅͅē̪̳͐n̮͒ as̭̾̾ͅ a̎͟ ͔͒ç͝å̯͓̿ṁ̗ṕ̤s͓̖̄͠i͕͛t͔͚̒̆e̘͝ ̬̃v̡͚̎͛i͇̭̿̄s͓̎ȉ͈̩̂t̟͑ơ͎r,͎͗ ͉̮̚͝I ̪̉̀͟wi̳̝͛̔l̖̽l ͔̟̀̈h̬͔̚͡i̬̙̒͞t ̨̠͐͌he͈̓r̰̉ ̠̫̾̀w̯̒i̞͒̑ͅt̨̅h̻̏͟͡ m̦͈͐̚y̌ͅ ̢͈̇̈ax͜͠e͈͌,̨̥̄͠ ͚͞a̳͂n̻̔d͇̈́ ́͜b̯͊ur̠͂y ͚̟̏̀h̪̅ę̌r̙͑ ̲̰͆̀w͉̯͌̇ȉ̧̟͐th̘́ ̙̹̅̔m̯̽y̥̽ ̛̱̜́ś̘h̰̄o̞̊vê͉̽͢l̦̅.̠̇ ͙̪̑͡Ḥ̼̎͘ŏ̩w̲̌͢͠ d̻̈a͖̿r͇̕è̲ ̦̠̾̋y̥̎o̤̹̔̈ṳ̓, ̝͗D̝͈̓̄ë̦́e̙̙͗̎n͚̉â͍. ̯̳̋͞Ho̭͔̿͠w.̅͜ ͕̪̃̏D̫͎̆̓a̯̙̋̈r̨͗ë͜.̘͗͡ͅ Y̳̓ơ̩̲͗ū̥̗͡.̠̳̊̑*


*wait no—*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no this is why i need glasses this is your fault my eyes suffered from knowing that i would see that in the future so now my vision sucks thanks a lot





Unhappyhome said:


> we're not friends we're enemies fighting for the honor of our bunnies





Unhappyhome said:


> can I have my brain cells back?





Unhappyhome said:


> **STARTS DEALPHABETIZING O'HARES COMICS**





Unhappyhome said:


> *My dude ask him
> ASK HIS OPINIOOOOOON*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> ...


Here's a few...
I actually remember the context for these lol
I'll go look for more


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> lol,, im just glad you didnt see this
> 
> *wait no—*


I didn’t want to expose you like that ;~;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

But I like Deena. She's in my Wild World town.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> lol,, im just glad you didnt see this
> 
> *wait no—*


cats out of the bag

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Here's a few...
> I actually remember the context for these lol
> I'll go look for more


u-uh i can explain


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I didn’t want to expose you like that ;~;


thanks for not telling the world I want to commit a hate crime on deena


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why do we have unholy eggs there?





Unhappyhome said:


> her forehead is bigger than tom nook's net worth


Here's two more, I'm going to do myself now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thanks for not telling the world I want to commit a hate crime on deena


I'd allow you to

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Here's two more, I'm going to do myself now


oh god


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Do I have to do myself or will that be too biased or something?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Do I have to do myself or will that be too biased or something?


Idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Do I have to do myself or will that be too biased or something?


hm i'll try


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 273485
> I just made this to show my anger





Rosie977 said:


> I'm dressed as Raymond in pocket camp


Apparently I'm mostly normal, all I could find was these
I'm going to get more now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Apparently I'm mostly normal, all I could find was these
> I'm going to get more now


I never actually understood what the Wolfgang picture meant lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Apparently I'm mostly normal, all I could find was these
> I'm going to get more now


the second one is @ohare01 in new horizons


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh my gosh I've decided I *need* to name the Octoling and then somehow be both of them. _I am insane._





Jirachi100 said:


> I may be insane, but I'm not that insane.





Jirachi100 said:


> *woomy woomy woomy woomy woomy
> 
> wait who am I*





Jirachi100 said:


> You're not my parents and I'm not a child. Now stop eating hands.





Jirachi100 said:


> My wallpapers are all Kirby


Ok ok so I thought these were funny
Jirachi you exposed yourself a lot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You're not my parents and I'm not a child. Now stop eating hands.


this was more "in response to something crazy"
but if you don't know the context it's crazy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ok ok so I thought these were funny
> Jirachi you exposed yourself a lot


could you do me?
i know rosie already did but im curious if you will find anything else


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you know what? I’m gonna say something controversial
> cowboys should be called horse boys





Enxssi said:


> make your own inkling here





Enxssi said:


> you’re being conquered, don’t give in unless you want to
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> everyone is squid aaaa





Enxssi said:


> ive started a woomy army, what have I done





Enxssi said:


> oh okay, changing subject now...
> uh so do y’all play *fortnite*





Enxssi said:


> *I knew it! Pinkshade, you’ve been an inkling this whole time!*





Enxssi said:


> *They’re coming for me...*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

That third one was just me talking to Milky who is extremely insane, but okay.
_Also yes I'm not a child._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> why do I vividly remember the Pyukumukus I'm halas bathroom?





Rosie977 said:


> Everyone should anime





Rosie977 said:


> Guys watch Your lie in April, it's _funny don't listen!_


Last one was just cruel
and first one was just plain weird


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> this was more "in response to something crazy"
> but if you don't know the context it's crazy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> ...


yes of course!! (I could make a living out of this lol)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

_*Exposing ourselves thread*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay what happens if I look instead lol lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

well


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just rode a ferris wheel with a random ace trainer who was scared of heights, it was really strange





Rosie977 said:


> "socks r mittens for yor feet" lol





Rosie977 said:


> * laughs in 2 smug, 2 normal, 2 cranky, and 2 lazy*





Rosie977 said:


> I'm serious, they look similar. He has a tiny head.


ha


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> make your own inkling here


tbh I think I did this because @Izuku Midoriya said it was nice art and I didn’t make it so I got scared that I’d be called an art thief so I linked where you could make it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Exposing ourselves thread*_


yes plz no edxpoyse plz i giv you 1 tbt

^ add that to my getting exposed compilation


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I changed my title and now I feel really weird about it.





Jirachi100 said:


> Ugh I still sound like myself and not an Inkling... I wonder why





Jirachi100 said:


> How do I get my Kirby obsession back?





Jirachi100 said:


> I just added one word to my title.... _Does it sound worse now?_





Jirachi100 said:


> So nobody's going to ask if Jirachi is dead or something? Okay then.





Jirachi100 said:


> Yes, like how I definitely got Jirachi's consent on taking over.





Jirachi100 said:


> Before today I was already having Inkling thoughts every time I tried to fall asleep. Um...





Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, are we just saying the Inkling that took me over is sane?





Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, starting with my user title... that is already crazy ahahaha.





Jirachi100 said:


> Maybe _I'm not Jirachi._


*I am not sane and I am not Jirachi. Look.*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Divorced again?? I'm





Unhappyhome said:


> why do we have unholy eggs there?





Unhappyhome said:


> what if i ate blades of glass





Unhappyhome said:


> you got married on the forum to an inkling





Unhappyhome said:


> I AIN'T JOINING FORCES WITH A SPIDER





Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 274181
> Boss music starts playing
> M a i d   d r e s s





Unhappyhome said:


> Girls want to know your location





Unhappyhome said:


> Ahahahahhahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa
> DIANA LIVES ANOTHER DAY MAY SHE LIVE THE ENTIRE YEAR!
> (also audie)
> (also marshal)
> (also nobody else)


‘what if I ate blades of glass’ is my favorite one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *I am not sane and I am not Jirachi. Look.*


your not jirachi

your jirachi100


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> not really. I have one but don't sleep with it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...





Rosie977 said:


> push the button of destiny
> View attachment 272051





Rosie977 said:


> I'm so sad part of my Raymond amiibo broke ;-;





Rosie977 said:


> f l o a t
> View attachment 272075





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272430
> mmmmm gourmet water





Rosie977 said:


> "The manga that breaks people"
> "Bibleman saves the internet"
> wow lol


lol these are good
can someone please do me again?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> your not jirachi
> 
> your jirachi100


Okay but Jirachi counts as a nickname so stiiiiilllll


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> ‘what if I ate blades of glass’ is my favorite one


hehehehe








						bill wurtz
					

is slef




					www.youtube.com
				



i said that because there's a video titled
what if i could eat blades of grass


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH I THOUGHT IT SOUNDED FAMILIAR I love Bill wurtz <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys do me!! And I'm back for a lil bit I'll read up on what I missed


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys do me!! And I'm back for a lil bit I'll read up on what I missed


I’ll do you and then I have to get off ;~;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Honestly, the thing I said about getting Jirachi's consent was actually true and I said it knowing it would sound sarcastic.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> AH I THOUGHT IT SOUNDED FAMILIAR I love Bill wurtz <3


YESSSSSSSSSSS
bill wurtz makes QUALITY content


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh no Whitney took Tom's catchphraseView attachment 271053
> British Whitney!





Rosie977 said:


> Methinks
> View attachment 271126





Rosie977 said:


> Raymond is is a smug celebrity and therefore, the glasses are fake and probably a fashion statement





Rosie977 said:


> no Tom is best tom





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271176View attachment 271177View attachment 271178View attachment 271179View attachment 271180
> These are all things I'm trying to get kurb to buy





Rosie977 said:


> Did someone say grass pants?View attachment 271609





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 271803
> Ahhh tumblr is an interesting place
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> ...





Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 272020
> I made a picture of O'hare slowly creeping into my life...


honestly this is fun


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ONE OF US ONE OF US





Pinkshade said:


> CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT





Pinkshade said:


> Tell the story to your children but leave out the online part
> Just “one time I was with a bunch of strangers talking about our animal neighbors until we all turned into squids and then the war started against the survivors. It was fun.”





Pinkshade said:


> Do you ever wonder if they say the “™” in Dodo Code™ out loud





Pinkshade said:


> Just give in





Pinkshade said:


> So what you’re saying is... the squid cult WON THE ARGUMENT LETS GO GAMERS





Pinkshade said:


> *OKAY BUT HUCK IS WORSE HE MOVED ON TOP OF MY FLOWERS IN NEW LEAF AND IF THAT WASNT GOOD ENOUGH I WAS FORCED TO TAKE HIM IN NEW HORIZONS AND HE WONT LEAVE I WISH CRIME WAS IN AC*





Pinkshade said:


> My hatred for muffy is personal





Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 274302
> HAHAHAHA IT THINKS IM NOT GONNA EAT THIS ENTIRE BAG IN ONE SITTING. That’s cute.





Pinkshade said:


> If you think about it TBT is basically animal crossing Facebook
> I wish I didn’t think about it





Pinkshade said:


> *WOOMY UH I MEAN UH HUMAN NOISE??*





Pinkshade said:


> Ŷ̶͈O̵͔͇̹̠̪̿͊́Ũ̷̢͕̭̤̒̔͐͘ͅR̵͓̫̝̬̊̎̆E̴̡̗̒̿͘ ̴͇̯̓Á̴̜ ̸̱̝̹͔̀̽͊͜͝K̶͕͈̈́͌͊İ̶̬̰͍̕D̶͍̗̟̃̓͊̀͝ ̴̰̫̣̩̒͛͜N̷̹͕̼̅̇̒͜O̵̢̠̽̐̒͛́W̷͕͕͔̣̐ ̶̨͍̻͈͑̃͘Y̶̗͋O̴̢̲͒̽̊̚U̵̖͔͆͛̀ͅR̴͖͉̤̎̽̕͝E̷͍͚̮̙͋̚ ̶̫̳͍̓ͅẠ̴̙̯̉̎ ̵͚͖̜̟̓̾̈̒͜͝S̸̱̱͖̝̺͋̒̂Q̸̡̘̏̐̕̚Ǘ̴̧̝̱̲̪͌̕Ḭ̶̖̩̓́͛Ḋ̸̞̯̠̻ ̴̥̄̂̓̃N̴͕̟͋O̴̧͖̟̅ͅW̷̠͈͖̥̎́ͅ ̵̛̛͕̲̫̘̌̐͘Y̵̡̛̼̗̏̆̎́ͅṒ̷̮̉̀U̷͔̫͕͋̌̃R̶̜̝̬̣͇͗Ē̸̼̪ ̶̡͈̍A̸̻̱͓̓͊̓͆̀͜ ̸͕͖̙̿͆̒̐K̵̖̜̹̜̖͂̎̈́͠͠I̶̻͖͇̽̆̅̐D̴͙̈́̇̑́̊ ̸̩̤͙̼̊̓Ÿ̷̦̫͉̹́̈́͐Ỏ̸͚Ų̶̹͉̐͒͛́͝R̴̨̡̢͉̦͌̃̕͘E̴̢̝̱̐͘͜͜ ̸͉̞̘̯̓͝Ȁ̷̘͈̠̯̠͝ ̵͖̲̲͎̕ͅS̴̭͉͆̅͆͋Q̶̭͗Ů̶̢̞͐̓Ĩ̵̗̪͖͜D̶̪̜̪̒ ̴̣̄̀͐Y̸̗̣̺͒̍̍̈́͊O̸̱͓̟̲̓̎Û̷̗͇͔̋͗̉͜͝Ŗ̵̢̮͉͛Ĕ̸͈̻͍̚ ̷͍̊A̵̛͎͓̅͊̈́̕ ̶̢͌K̷͍̗̟̊̆̌͠I̵̘͐̏͆D̷̥͛͑̕ ̴͔̖̲̣̕Ỷ̵̳̟̠̜̒͋̚O̶̝̻͔̙̩̚Ư̶͇̈́̋͐͠R̴̛̠̱̗͔̀͋̚̕ͅÉ̸̞̘̲͜͝ ̷̼̣̜͉̘̍̾͛À̶̦̲̤͍̙̂̿̿̇ ̵̤̏͐͒S̵̳̥͖̭̈́̀͜Q̷̖̞͉͙̑̈̉Ù̴̫̥̯̜̩Ì̷̺͖̯̒̈͝D̵̮̹̜̒̅͘





Pinkshade said:


> No you become squid





Pinkshade said:


> ONE OF US ONE OF US





Pinkshade said:


> Banned for not being in the cult





Pinkshade said:


> Put that one picture of enx with the gun


I epxosed @Pinkshade the truth has come out


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Boss baby irl
> 
> View attachment 274337





ohare01 said:


> OH WOW A NEW CULT MEMBER





ohare01 said:


> Take a dead fish and put rice and seaweed on it woohoo
> 
> How do I get over my ac obsession?





ohare01 said:


> Depressed guy sleeps in cake
> 
> View attachment 273785





ohare01 said:


> _can you mail us pizza_


Alright wow this was weird


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274136
> _Guys I used to be this thing._





Jirachi100 said:


> _Guys I haven't being wearing my headphones for a while and now there is Paper Mario music stuck in my head._





Jirachi100 said:


> Welcome! Let's see how many of them have actually had their mind taken over by Inklings/Octolings like I have





Jirachi100 said:


> _This thread is going to kill me from laughter._





Jirachi100 said:


> Shoot ink at the ground and then become one with the ink. That's what I would do.





Jirachi100 said:


> I think this cult gave the Inkling more control over me.





Jirachi100 said:


> Fine. The Inkling in my avatar is probably in control anyway.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Okay guys, I have to go now. The pizza is done!





Jirachi100 said:


> _*I'm a squid now.*_





Jirachi100 said:


> I thought my hair was tentacles... Also we can turn into squid/octopi soooooo





Jirachi100 said:


> I just had a disturbing flashblack to something I was told on Club Tortimer... I want to scream now.





Jirachi100 said:


> Wait... I... I just remembered... Oh no...
> 
> *Knox moved right in front of a bridge then I had to kick him out ASAP with Inkwell.*


More proof that I am not sane _*or* _Jirachi_._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

i think we’ve all said some weird stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Alright wow this was weird


LOL I'm so weird


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

can someone do me again?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Can someone do me again too lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Can someone do me again too lmao


I'll try!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LOL I'm so weird


I thought you said you’d be busy today


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: all the art I’ve done about the cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> does anyone else kill their seabass in the river?





Rosie977 said:


> (ノ•̀ o •́ )ノ ~ ┻━┻


Here's some more from me also...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Spoiler: all the art I’ve done about the cult
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274475View attachment 274476View attachment 274477View attachment 274478


Reee now i feel like making some too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Here's some more from me also...


pretty sure saltwater fish can live in freshwater so instead i kill the black bass by putting them in saltwater


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Reee now i feel like making some too


is it gonna be cult propaganda


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is it gonna be cult propaganda


Probably


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I knew it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm not done but I didnt text cause i thought I'd have to leave again right after,,

@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm not done but I didnt text cause i thought I'd have to leave again right after,,


Oh oki


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You know what... I have the strangest feeling that I may have had a dream where I was an Inkling and I was trying to tell some Pokemon trainers that I was that and not a Pokemon.
> _Did I actually dream that?_





Jirachi100 said:


> Okay but this Inkling named Ribbon isn't leaving aaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





Jirachi100 said:


> What if I somehow make a cursed image. What ifffff





Jirachi100 said:


> You know what? There's probably already something cursed in my 3DS image folders





Jirachi100 said:


> _I can't find my cursed eggnog picture_





Jirachi100 said:


> Thanks! I'm not used to it yet, though... she is staring directly at me. aaaaaaaaaa





Jirachi100 said:


> We've been having a bit too much fun here.
> Also, this is now the _*train wreck thread.*_





Jirachi100 said:


> I just played a game with a really dark ending aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.





Jirachi100 said:


> I've been chased before on Club Tortimer by crazy calamari eaters. I'm not kidding.





Jirachi100 said:


> My room looks like it belongs to a lazy child.





Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273975
> _*Why did I used to like this hat?!*_





Jirachi100 said:


> I hear Calamari Inkantation.





Jirachi100 said:


> I had a Kirby OC but let's not talk about that.


Here is mooooooore.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I would do this if it wasn't so time consuming


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to sleep with an O'Hare one ;-;





ohare01 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> O'HARE PUT SOME CLOTHES ON





ohare01 said:


> When I first got the game I changed in my freezer : )))





ohare01 said:


> Frog frog frog frog frog frog frog frog frog
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020
> 
> There I spam frog





ohare01 said:


> So basically knock off frog Kirby





ohare01 said:


> Don't buy it so everyone stays up forever
> 
> *SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK*


Here's some


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

A lot of our conversations really need context otherwise they look weird lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys we got a new member that we didn't know about


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Who


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Guys we got a new member that we didn't know about


_Nani_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Who


allybishop


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Welcome to the train wreck thread





Jirachi100 said:


> If someone drew Ribbon and Adeleine as Inklings, I might scream.





Jirachi100 said:


> _*You guys do not want to know about the two cursed Inkling Kirby pictures I found.*_





Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273256
> _*She's a witch*_





Jirachi100 said:


> Mr. Krabs, is that you???





Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 273271
> _*How dare you delete Marie's stump.*_





Jirachi100 said:


> But I'm the Inkling.





Jirachi100 said:


> What's also confusing is sometimes I say I'm an Inkling and sometimes I say I'm not.





Jirachi100 said:


> Aaaaaaaaa wait, no. Humans need water and I am definitely a human.





Jirachi100 said:


> Are we pretending I'm dead?





Jirachi100 said:


> I'm laughing at a Kirby 64 gif while a squid and an octopus sing in my ears. What am I doing with my life?





Jirachi100 said:


> Let me think... what happened while you were gone...
> Just the usual which is me arguing with myself on whether I'm a squid or not.





Jirachi100 said:


> Errrrrrrrr.... Half of me is saying I really need sleep and the other half is saying this thread is too much fun...





Jirachi100 said:


> I need a gif that doesn't represent what's going on in my brain right now aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> No really, I've posted too much Splatoon already.





Jirachi100 said:


> I kinda wish I had more Splatoon dreams but I really have no control over that.



Here's more! Also what member???


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

look





	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Wooooo new member!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

The cult grows!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I found this post and just... aaaaaaaaaa ahaha what *yes.*





Jirachi100 said:


> Guys, how do I stop typing "lol" everywhere?





Jirachi100 said:


> Now it's time for another round of _What is Jirachi listening to?
> 
> Oh wait, never mind, it's just Ebb & Flow._





Jirachi100 said:


> aaaaaaa I'm dizzy





Jirachi100 said:


> Now it's time for... _Oh yes, Jirachi is listening to "High Quality Rips" again. How fun._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jirachi100 said:


> _Oh no, I got cake on my Pikachu blanket._





Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272573
> _Why would Boney eat Lucas's homework?!_





Jirachi100 said:


> I put a pitfall outside Knox's house then waited for him to wake up. He moved in front of a bridge and I was angry, lol. Then I kicked him out for Inkwell.





Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 272783
> _*Guys, I don't think Grams is okay.*_





Jirachi100 said:


> _Thanks for reminding me... I met a hacker that talked about eating frogs._





Jirachi100 said:


> On the topic of stolen hearts, I stopped being a Kirby stan so I could be an Inkling. _Um._





Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I _did_ have a dream that I was an Inkling, but that was like... a year ago. Wait, was that a sign I would act like this later?





Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaaaay.
> 
> Woomy! *throws Splat Bomb*
> 
> _You told me to act like one._





Jirachi100 said:


> I kinda take it seriously on Club Tortimer and tell people I can't swim. Also if I'm Callie or Marie, I say "Stay Fresh" instead of goodbye.





Jirachi100 said:


> I had this saved as a draft. Don't ask.





Jirachi100 said:


> I keep staring at my Splatoon Amiibos nearly every time I walk past them. What does that mean???





Jirachi100 said:


> You ever just have weird conversations with yourself?


I think I am done now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Here's some


_wtf is wrong with me_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_What is this thread now?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _What is this thread now?_


_the best thread in the whole entire forum_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like i lost a bet


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Looks like i lost a bet


It happens


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Does anyone know why the mods closed it?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

also morning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Does anyone know why the mods closed it?


The thread was radiating too much power


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Darn it, I dropped my fork._


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

i
i sleep
reLly 
late


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

My sleep schedule goes all over the place. It's normal right now, though.... well, kinda.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

bruh I keep falling asleep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> bruh I keep falling asleep


Ouch.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I stayed up way too late now i can barely stay up


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm done with my event so now I can relax uwu


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i
> i sleep
> reLly
> late


so what's the prize for winning the bet


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys, how do I show I'm both squid and octopus?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Guys, how do I show I'm both squid and octopus?


Put one in your sig


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

@Jirachi100 did you ever...fish...when you played acnl?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Put one in your sig


Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

aaaaaqaaah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm


Like Clockwise did with Tom!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yay ohare just moved in!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

wait can you plant flowers in someone else's island?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

YAY BUNNY BOY


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay ohare just moved in!


CONGRATS : D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wait can you plant flowers in someone else's island?


i think so


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Jirachi100 did you ever...fish...when you played acnl?


.......Oh no.



Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i think so


cause i'm trying to give someone flowers- but uy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> cause i'm trying to give someone flowers- but uy


you can


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> .......Oh no.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


omg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> omg


Oops you just reminded me I was looking for a fishing tourney screenshot for the cursed images thread. I never found it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

aaah


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

I look like im in a midlife crisis


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I actually don't really like seafood besides fish sticks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I actually don't really like seafood besides fish sticks.


fish sticks are meh
tuna fish is good


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Fish sticks are good you hypocrite


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I never tried tuna but I don't like how it smells.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Fish sticks are good you hypocrite


they. are. meh.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Seafood yummy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Fish is good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Also nothing could possibly make me try calamari _I swear._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> they. are. meh.


you're meh then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Also nothing could possibly make me try calamari _I swear._


hehehehe
if i ever try calamari i will send you a picture


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Fish not meh, fish yum


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> you're meh then


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> hehehehe
> if i ever try calamari i will send you a picture


Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

eXcUsE mE i'M aLlOWd oPiNiOnS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I meant don't send me a picture.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 274491


NO YOU


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> eXcUsE mE i'M aLlOWd oPiNiOnS


I take away your opinion privilege


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> NO YOU


uno reverse > no you

AND FOR THE RECORD IT'S
no u 
not 
no you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Is this more proof that Milky is insane?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I take away your opinion privilege







	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

uno reverse cards for dayyyys


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

No, u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> No, u





once again


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

No u


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Oops I forgot I was going to try to add to my signature


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> No u


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

No u


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I left for 5 minutes what is happening

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

My pfp doesn't fit my aesthetic anymore lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Brb I’m gonna buy and sell turnips


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

__





						Which Animal Crossing villager looks more like the Fairy Godmother from Shrek?
					

NO TIME TO EXPLAIN!!  i need to settle a debate with my friend. we are in a very heated argument about which villager of these two resembles the fairy godmother more. here's an image of her for reference    while I am firmly in Diana gang, my friend is insisting that she looks more like Whitney...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

How does my signature look now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

so i gave raymond krispy creme as a catchphrase

somebody tell reneigh and goldie they CANNOT have donuts

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> How does my signature look now?


i prefer the octo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i prefer the octo


I started with the Inkling, so I feel too attached...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

i'm hurt..someone had the audacity to say the greatest stick ever made is nasty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I started with the Inkling, so I feel too attached...


octo is still better

also i have a feeling your sig is over 250 pixels maybe im wrong

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Milky star said:


> st stick ever made is nasty


i said it was meh


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m so glad the cult is growing!

that’s not what I thought I’d ever say


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> octo is still better
> 
> also i have a feeling your sig is over 250 pixels maybe im wrong


I hope not but I honestly can't tell.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> octo is still better
> 
> also i have a feeling your sig is over 250 pixels maybe im wrong
> 
> ...


They're amazing >-> with ketchup and ranch mixed together with apple sauce as a side dish.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> They're amazing >-> with ketchup and ranch mixed together with apple sauce as a side dish.


Whaa??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I've had bad fish sticks before so I wouldn't call it the best stick ever.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Whaa??


Wait i'm exposing myself I promise i'm 17 i just uh im a baby at heart qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait i'm exposing myself I promise i'm 17 i just uh im a baby at heart qwq


*HMMM...*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

brb reporting goldie and reneigh to isabelle


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay, I just checked with the help of snipping tool and I think my signature is fine and not too big.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *HMMM...*


I swear- I just graduated high school- I just i'm baby  my boyfriend is okay with my baby behaviour so therefore it's fine- he finds it cute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm older than Milky.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm older than Milky.


No way i'm the oldest! I must be qwq


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys stop talking about seafood. We made Helium sick.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No way i'm the oldest! I must be qwq


freehelium and jirachi100 are both older


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No way i'm the oldest! I must be qwq


Not if you're 17 like you said.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

A H M A N I can't be mommy and daddy anymore qwq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

*is evil octoling*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I may be a kid inside, but that doesn't change my age. I'm still an adult.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I may be a kid inside, but that doesn't change my age. I'm still an adult.


am i the only one who thought jirachi was younger?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

@Unhappyhome_* What happened to you?*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm almost an adult! I will be in August LOOK OUT WORLD I'M TAKING OVER WITH GREEN BEANS AND FISH STICKS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> am i the only one who thought jirachi was younger?


I'm not really surprised with my Splatoon and Kirby obsessions.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> @Unhappyhome_* What happened to you?*_


Many things child adult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

OH NO THE MURDER BUNNY IS AT MY CAMPGROUND


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Would showing the first game I played prove my age?



It's a CD-ROM from the 90's


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> OH NO THE MURDER BUNNY IS AT MY CAMPGROUND


Whomst?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh no I just bought a bunch of turnips but I don’t see anyone with high prices oh god oh no oh god


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Whomst?


zipper


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

How old did y'all think I was before you found out im 14? if you didn't know yes I'm 14


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Also nothing could possibly make me try calamari _I swear._


they’re just onion rings
now i want calamari


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> zipper


o h n o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How old did y'all think I was before you found out im 14? if you didn't know yes I'm 14


I can't remember, but I probably thought you were older.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> OH NO THE MURDER BUNNY IS AT MY CAMPGROUND


EXCUSE ME WHO EXACTLY DO YOU MEAN


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they’re just onion rings
> now i want calamari


_I don't eat onion rings._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> zipper


oh okay...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I can't remember, but I probably thought you were older.


woohoo I'm matureeee... kinda


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _I don't eat onion rings._


Bro what twisted world do you live in where you don’t eat onion rings


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bro what twisted world do you live in where you don’t eat onion rings


onion rings are the best


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bro what twisted world do you live in where you don’t eat onion rings



wheres my prize tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bro what twisted world do you live in where you don’t eat onion rings


I consider myself an extremely picky eater sooooooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

How old do you think I am?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How old do you think I am?


16-17


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ONION RINGS
ONION RINGS
ONION RINGS
ONION RINGS
ONION RINGS

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

how old do you guys think I am


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How old do you think I am?


Like.. 15? 16?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> how old do you guys think I am



13?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 13?


close enough lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I hate to admit it but I always thought Unhappyhome sounded young.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 16-17





ohare01 said:


> Like.. 15? 16?


Hmmm interesting

I'm surprised by your answers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I hate to admit it but I always thought Unhappyhome sounded young.


I mean I'm fourteen so I'm not ancient


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

If you didn't know my age (or still don't), what would you have thought?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ONION RINGS
> ONION RINGS
> ONION RINGS
> ONION RINGS
> ...


Yea I think like 13 or 12

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> I mean I'm fourteen so I'm not ancient


Oh wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> If you didn't know my age (or still don't), what would you have thought?


tbh like 14


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I mean I'm fourteen so I'm not ancient


We're the same age wow lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

i act REALLY different online :/
like basically everyone i know has told me it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> tbh like 14


That's pretty far off oh no.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i act REALLY different online :/
> like basically everyone i know has told me it


Same tho irl I'm so shy and online I feel like I can be myself uwu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i act REALLY different online :/
> like basically everyone i know has told me it


Same, I'm really shy offline


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> That's pretty far off oh no.


I'd think like 18 lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> That's pretty far off oh no.


i mean 
not trying to be rude but i havent seen many adults with obsessions like that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i mean
> not trying to be rude but i havent seen many adults with obsessions like that


I'm autistic if that explains it somehow.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Same, I'm really shy offline


BUT ON THE HANDY DANDY INTERNET YOU DONT HAVE TO BE


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> BUT ON THE HANDY DANDY INTERNET YOU DONT HAVE TO BE


How old did you think I was at first lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm autistic if that explains it somehow.


oh...


----------



## Candy9595 (Jun 14, 2020)

This legit started in 2015


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Same, I'm really shy offline


That's me too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How old did you think I was at first lmao


like 16 actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> like 16 actually


_why does everyone think I'm older than I really am _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Candy9595 said:


> This legit started in 2015


Hello! Welcome to our club or whatever.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ummm, do you guys have good turnip prices? anything above 101 is okay pLEASE I NEED TO SELL TURNIP


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hello! Welcome to our club or whatever.


*cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _why does everyone think I'm older than I really am _


_You sound more mature than your age._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ummm, do you guys have good turnip prices? anything above 101 is okay pLEASE I NEED TO SELL TURNIP


I'll check


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ummm, do you guys have good turnip prices? anything above 101 is okay pLEASE I NEED TO SELL TURNIP


im time traveled so no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _You sound more mature than your age._


_aha I see carry on then_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Aaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aaaaaaa


I know why you can't find turnip prices it's Sunday-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I really don't wanna talk about my age

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Aaaaaaa


Try turnip exchange?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ummm, do you guys have good turnip prices? anything above 101 is okay pLEASE I NEED TO SELL TURNIP


your best bet would be to wait till tomorrow when most will have prices lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I really don't wanna talk about my age
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Alright, you don't have to say your age, we respect your privacy ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Aaaaaaa


Or the turnip thread on here


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

oh god I ttd to tuesday


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I really don't wanna talk about my age


That's fine!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh god I ttd to tuesday


they only rot if you tt back afaik


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh god I ttd to tuesday


Y-you... spoiled them, didn't you?
Edit: Actually I don't know. I don't buy turnips.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Y-you... spoiled them, didn't you?


no, theyll just rot faster now


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How old do you think I am?


14


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

@Enxssi 




__





						Official Turnip Prices Thread! (Old Version)
					

Official Turnip Prices Thread     The Turnip Market (also known as the Stalk Market) has returned in Animal Crossings New Horizons! This time the turnips are sold by the adorable Daisy Mae. Please use this thread to post your current turnip prices in your town!  About the Stalk Market  On Sunday...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I have to go. Bye!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Enxssi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ones selling turnips there


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Enxssi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cya!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> no ones selling turnips there


My prices suck, 68


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Most people on Club Tortimer are shocked about my age.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Currently waiting in queue for two towns at a time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh god I ttd to tuesday


I'll time travel to Wednesday with a good price


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Would anyone like to play Splatoon 2 today?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Would anyone like to play Splatoon 2 today?


Me actually


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Would anyone like to play Splatoon 2 today?


Uh sure, after I sell my turnips


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Woohoo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't know if I feel like bringing my Switch in here. I feel "meh" and tired.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know if I feel like bringing my Switch in here. I feel "meh" and tired.


Aw alright, well maybe another time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

I have good sploon gear, let's me throw 2 bombs in a row


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

It's as if I had so much fun that it drained all of my energy...
Wait, maybe that did happen...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm just gonna play splatoon 

ohare01 r u gonna play after all?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It's as if I had so much fun that it drained all of my energy...
> Wait, maybe that did happen...


I was super tired this morning, I was falling asleep in church aaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> I'm just gonna play splatoon
> 
> ohare01 r u gonna play after all?


Yea we're gonna play!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Are we gonna do private battles or online battles?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was super tired this morning, I was falling asleep in church aaaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Hm maybe both? Private first tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys I broke this gif.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Hm maybe both? Private first tho


Alright, who makes the room?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Hm maybe both? Private first tho


Wait for meee!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

NOOO MORAY TOWERS IS IN RANKED AND NOT TURF WAR!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

It's been a while...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Adeleine but actually Adeleine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

I have all the spoon amibo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Wait for meee!


Pass is 5475


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Would showing the first game I played prove my age?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait ae you like 20? :0


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

By the way I barely played Splatoon 2 online so I have nothing good and I'm terrible.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Y’all i think i had a dream about Stardew Valley but am not sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Y’all i think i had a dream about Stardew Valley but am not sure


cute :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Golden toothpick


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> wait ae you like 20? :0


No, that's my younger brother. ...Well, next month he will be.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> By the way I barely played Splatoon 2 online so I have nothing good and I'm terrible.


That's all I do in splatoon- I have so much gear-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Golden toothpick


My brother has that but I never will.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> My brother has that but I never will.


Took me 4 months


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I've got the golden toothpick, took less time than I thought to beat inner agent 3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm way too lazy to play the octo expansion pack which is a shame because I bought splatoon and the expansion-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've got the golden toothpick, took less time than I thought to beat inner agent 3


Ia3 was.so hard


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm way too lazy to play the octo expansion pack which is a shame because I bought splatoon and the expansion-


Dang you're missing out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I hate to admit this but I'm so bad that I skipped some Octo Expansion levels.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Ia3 was.so hard


It took me about two hours lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m here


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I want to literally pay someone else to play it for me. :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Who wants to play octo expansion pack


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Bribery


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to literally pay someone else to play it for me. :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> Who wants to play octo expansion pack


Oof

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I'm in the lobby (for the private room)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to literally pay someone else to play it for me. :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> Who wants to play octo expansion pack


_You don't want me to with how much of it I skipped._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

I used to farm the money for the vending machine but I realized the tokens gave you better stuff


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _You don't want me to with how much of it I skipped._


I skipped so many parts hoping to get the items- I got jack-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I skipped so many parts hoping to get the items- I got jack-


you needed the cakes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I skipped so many parts hoping to get the items- I got jack-


It still gave me some items even though I did that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you needed the cakes


Which is why I quit playing. It's too tedious. I much rather do anything else.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey I'm getting double teamed ;_;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

muahaha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys I read I have to reset the Amiibos in order to claim gear on a different account. Is that true?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Oof. Hold up my boyfriend found some cute dragon ball clothes for our future children. I swear he's so precious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

I killed both u twice but lost


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Brb ima hook my switch up to the TV


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_*Guys, I think even Cyrano thinks I'm younger.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I hate to admit this but I'm so bad that I skipped some Octo Expansion levels.


Welcome to the club


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

aaah


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

@Unhappyhome every time I see you, you change octolings it’s like my brain is on fire


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

uhh-


Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274524
> View attachment 274525
> Uhhhhhhhhh


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274524
> View attachment 274525
> Uhhhhhhhhh


oh my god


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

5.5 ink


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

I wanna go to 7-11 but there’s not one in my state


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

How is there not kurb, they are everywhere


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wanna go to 7-11 but there’s not one in my state


Same.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Georgia doesn’t have them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

What is he talking about?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

i just made an account on the onion’s website


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just made an account on the onion’s website


What, why?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just made an account on the onion’s website



so... no prize? kek


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Why. •~•


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Gosh, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wanna go to 7-11 but there’s not one in my state


 where do you live-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

great


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

oof IM UPSET WE HAVE NO FISH STICKS!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I like how he's so clueless about us being the same person.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

aaah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Abri x tentamissles I ship it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Wait I have no context


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I epxosed @Pinkshade the truth has come out


THE TRUTH COME OUT, DOES PINKSHADE IS SQUID???


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> THE TRUTH COME OUT, DOES PINKSHADE IS SQUID???


You're clearly not a squid anymore to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

wh-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I may or may not have been a Meowth once.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

How many rare fish in June for ACNH has everyone else caught? I feel like i’ve caught too many


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Abri x tentamissles I ship it


Y a y


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ok fetus gang I have an important question

does anyone have 30 iron nugs to spare


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok fetus gang I have an important question
> 
> does anyone have 30 iron nugs to spare


*laughs in rich*


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ok fetus gang I have an important question
> 
> does anyone have 30 iron nugs to spare


It all depends on what you’re paying.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *laughs in rich*


yeah I dont really bother with gathering materials anymore I just need them to farm friendship


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_*W o o m y*_
Okay maybe I shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _*W o o m y*_
> Okay maybe I shouldn't be doing that.


No no, you absolutely should.

_*V E E M O !*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I have a migraine again.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

D i e :3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yeah I dont really bother with gathering materials anymore I just need them to farm friendship


That’s what a poor person would say h a h a


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> D i e :3


_What?!_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> D i e :3


_bish_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

This is just further proof Milky is the most insane one here.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> D i e :3


That’s another quote for the insane category!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

From 1 to 10 how insane am I

Milky is a 10


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm falling asleep for no reason other than I got bored aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> From 1 to 10 how insane am I
> 
> Milky is a 10



5


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> From 1 to 10 how insane am I
> 
> Milky is a 10


I'd say uh... 5 or 6...?
Rate me too


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'd say uh... 5 or 6...?
> Rate me too


Not bad with the quotes I’ve found...
*3*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'd say uh... 5 or 6...?
> Rate me too


2


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'd say uh... 5 or 6...?
> Rate me too


8


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Not bad with the quotes I’ve found...
> *3*


Oak is 1 she's not insane at all


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 8


Wait what is being a squid bad?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oak is 1 she's not insane at all


Thank

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> From 1 to 10 how insane am I
> 
> Milky is a 10


Oh uh I forgot to rate you! 
*6*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait what is being a squid bad?


just your age factored with the kirby and splat addictions lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> just your age factored with the kirby and splat addictions lol


I can't help it... I'm autistic.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

No one shall be shamed for addictions in this thread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> No one shall be shamed for addictions in this thread


Unless it is something harmful...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> No one shall be shamed for addictions in this thread


_I'm addicted to this forum get on my level_


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Unless it is something harmful...


Yes, in that case


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Yes, in that case


Wish I could tell my parents that...


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wish I could tell my parents that...


Send that post to the right now, then maybe they’ll see


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Send that post to the right now, then maybe they’ll see


They're too old to care at this point.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bish_


Hey language


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hey language


no u


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> They're too old to care at this point.


Oh yeah, I feel that on a deep level


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

What do we talk about now?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no u


*You’re on thin *_heccing *ice, young lady*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *You’re on thin *_heccing *ice, young lady*_


_*you're not my dad you can't tell me what to do

I'm older than you*_


----------



## grah (Jun 14, 2020)

bish here >.>
edit: bish is my nickname at work as my surname is bishop hehe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Uhhhhhhh_


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 14, 2020)

Who here actually plays splatoon?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _Uhhhhhhh_


_shenanigans_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Who here actually plays splatoon?


_meeeee I was just playing_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Who here actually plays splatoon?


Me but barely, I will admit ahaha...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Who here actually plays splatoon?


never played 2 but 1 was super fun


----------



## grah (Jun 14, 2020)

i did play 2 a long time ago.. and before animal crossing consumed my life


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

The Splatoon obsession is more obvious to me when I play Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

@Unhappyhome they made another


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Unhappyhome they made another


Wait.. I watched the other one.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait.. I watched the other one.


Watch the new oneeee it's so good the end killed me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Watch the new oneeee it's so good the end killed me


I just sat here and watched the whole thing lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I just sat here and watched the whole thing lol.


Nice lol, I love those and I want moreee


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Wait I think I needed this screenshot yesterday.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Guys I'm taking over the world one bean at a time


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

You want to take over the world and I just want to take over Jirachi.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I want to take over nothing I want p e a c e


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Peace is a good idea.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Peace is a good idea.


Yes especially because I barely get any irl thanks fam


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes especially because I barely get any irl thanks fam


Awwwwwwwww


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Awwwwwwwww


I'm glad this forum exists it keeps my mind off things ily all


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Darn it I never got Untitled Goose Game


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Darn it I never got Untitled Goose Game


I might buy it eventually


----------



## Mick (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Darn it I never got Untitled Goose Game



I also haven't, I feel like the memes are better than the game


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

There are too many games I want and I don't have a job aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> There are too many games I want and I don't have a job aaaaaaaaaaaa


I vibe with that on a personal level


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm getting sum money tomorrow so I might buy that or donut county _is that what it's called_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Yea it's Donut County I might get that


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

there's so many games I could get but I dont trust the switch lite to be durable enough rip


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I want uhhhhhhh
New Horizons, the second fighters pass for Smash, the remake of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, Bug Fables, and Kirby Battle Royale.
Aaaaaand I probably forgot something.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

All I want is Donut County and Untitled Goose Game _and undertale and Minecraft but my parents would never let_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I cannot keep up with how many games my brother has put on his wishlist. Donut Country sounds very familiar and might be on that list.


----------



## grah (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I want uhhhhhhh
> New Horizons, the second fighters pass for Smash, the remake of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, Bug Fables, and Kirby Battle Royale.
> Aaaaaand I probably forgot something.


ooh did u play the demo for mystery dungeon?? god I so want that game


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ Minecraft_


there are free cracked launchers you can download if u wanna play singleplayer


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

allybishop said:


> ooh did u play the demo for mystery dungeon?? god I so want that game


Yeah, I played it and made my original team from Blue Rescue Team.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> there are free cracked launchers you can download if u wanna play singleplayer


My parents would never let cause they think it's "bad" smh I just want to play block game


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

do they monitor what you play constantly or something?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> do they monitor what you play constantly or something?


Yep :/


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

yikes helicopter parents are the worst


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

They're so overprotective I hate it

maybe this should go in the what's bothering you thread but whatever


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

cgfcfgc fgvghvhg

_*I forgot I want Mario Kart 8 Deluxe purely for the Inklings.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

They usually don't let me talk to people online either so I shouldn't even be here but guess what I am anyway


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

if you want to vent and get it off your chest that thread would be best, people would be behind you for sure


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They usually don't let me talk to people online either so I shouldn't even be here but guess what I am anyway


I don't think my parents even know what I do on my laptop.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

personally I'd say it's probably because they're in denial that you're getting older and becoming less dependent on them, they'll get over it eventually


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I wish I could say I wasn't dependent on my parents... but gosh, I am not normal. Is it the autism?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

im also dependent on my parents, I can’t even cook without fear that I’m gonna burn myself


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im also dependent on my parents, I can’t even cook without fear that I’m gonna burn myself


I'm afraid of the oven and the stove.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> personally I'd say it's probably because they're in denial that you're getting older and becoming less dependent on them, they'll get over it eventually


They've always been like this man, overprotective Christian parents

I'm a Christian too but sometimes I think it goes too far

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I know they're just trying to protect me but don't they trust me at all?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

first comes the mastery of frozen foods, then you get into cooking on the pan which is tricky but not really hard either, you'll get the hang of it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm only willing to use the microwave and toaster plus our stove and oven are ooolllllddddd.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> They've always been like this man, overprotective Christian parents
> 
> I'm a Christian too but sometimes I think it goes too far
> 
> ...



I think they'll still change, they won't be able to keep you in the nest forever, have you ever had a talk with them about it? I'm sure they'll listen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

This has become the vent thread now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I think they'll still change, they won't be able to keep you in the nest forever, have you ever had a talk with them about it? I'm sure they'll listen


I'm not even gonna try they'll probably get mad at me for whatever reason :/ once im 18 or something mayb I'll have more freedom

Vent over


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

So, what do we do now?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Uh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> So, what do we do now?


Hmmmm _o'hare cult

jkjk idek_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

i guess I’ll keep working on my town


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hmmmm _o'hare cult
> 
> jkjk idek_


I forgot to check Happy Home Designer to see if maybe I actually did do his house and forgot.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm sooo bored of acnh like there's nothing to do lmao

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I forgot to check Happy Home Designer to see if maybe I actually did do his house and forgot.


_checkkkkkk_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

i kinda want to get city folk, im getting a bit bored of nh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I had to pick up like 20 games just to find Happy Home Designer aaaaaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Snake... Pippy... Genji... Doc.. Chrissy... Carmen... Mira... Claude...
Aww, no O'Hare.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Tom wants me to design his house.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I had to pick up like 20 games just to find Happy Home Designer aaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Do Tom!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)

I was mentioned here, but I guess it‘s not important now.  Lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I was mentioned here, but I guess it‘s not important now.  Lol


It was the cult, wasn't it? lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Aaaaaaa I missed Mario Party DS when I was picking up games I dropped.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

should i do the inkling icon for a day? lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> should i do the inkling icon for a day? lol


Only if you want to.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> should i do the inkling icon for a day? lol


uh i guess if you want to


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

i want to mess around with it, the picrew things are pretty fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i want to mess around with it, the picrew things are pretty fun


_yes join us_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes join us_


link me it in dms, its probably 100 pages back by now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*Woomy*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> link me it in dms, its probably 100 pages back by now


Actually, it's in Clockwise's signature last I saw.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tbh I think I did this because @Izuku Midoriya said it was nice art and I didn’t make it so I got scared that I’d be called an art thief so I linked where you could make it


oh this is why I mentioned you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh this is why I mentioned you


Ooooooh.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

@FreeHelium http://mebuika.kenkenpa.net/ikamaker.html


			めぶいた風タコちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Why am I in the community salad?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I in the community salad?


idk


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I in the community salad?


because you should get to see it for yourself


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> because you should get to see it for yourself


Wait, I just remembered I put the Squid Sisters and Off the Hook in here... and Agent 3, 4, and 8... uhhhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Wait, I just remembered I put the Squid Sisters and Off the Hook in here... and Agent 3, 4, and 8... uhhhhhhhh


now you have lots to explain to them


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

going island hopping cause I’m bored


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> now you have lots to explain to them


Uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

i think it came out pretty good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I just remembered there are 2 or more Kirbys in the salad... *I'm scared.*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Why are all the girl chickens snooty?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why are all the girl chickens snooty?


_Wait what I barely know the chickens_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh yeah there are chickens


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I honestly only feel like I know Benedict...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

OMG


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Yikes, I'm falling asleep again.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

There’s only 2 snooty and 1 normal and one uchi chicken.
If I’m correct


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

he’s so cute


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> OMG


What??

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274570
> he’s so cute


LYMAN HE IS CUTE


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

im taking him


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

OMG LYMAN????


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

i stan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Whoops, I kinda lost it there, but I've had Lyman since 2013.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i stan


_how dare you betray Hazel this way_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

I stan both

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I stan and I ship


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I stan both
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> I stan and I ship


Ok fair enough

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

I stan O'Hare and Moe and Tom and-

_wait_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Well I skimmed through 20-30 pages here again...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Which ship name is better hyman or lazel


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Hyman, it sounds like hi man.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Stop making me wish I never moved Hazel out.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Stop making me wish I never moved Hazel out.


_*YOU WHAT*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU WHAT*_


_I've moved her out before too_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU WHAT*_


I still talk to her in the shops, though...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I've moved her out before too_


weeell, that was on accident


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't actually hate Hazel.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Hazel left me and I never recovered T-T


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

i've seen hazel in my campsite like 3 times lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

My New Leaf campsite hates me but that's my fault for always having a full town.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I always get the bad campers in NL, unless if I do the campsite method there.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I get taunted with all the villagers I want.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi I'm back!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Funny thing... I'm pretty sure the two villagers I'm planning to move out have shown up in the campsite of the opposite town.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I swear doing the campsite method in NL was a pain, I literally spent a total of 3 days to get my other favorite villager, but it was worth it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh no.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

To be honest I've never tried the campsite. I have island hopped and traded way more.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Island hopping is hard for me, but I managed to get 2 decent replacements.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Awwwwww


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd say I got about four villagers island hopping and the rest trading here.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Oh okay. _


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

How do you get Felyne?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How do you get Felyne?


Monster hunter amiibo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How do you get Felyne?


Monster Hunter Amiibo.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Has anyone tried changing a villagers workout and yoga outfit? I don’t like the yoga outfits in the game, I think it’s bland in my opinion. I want to see if anyone changed theirs here...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Has anyone tried changing a villagers workout and yoga outfit? I don’t like the yoga outfits in the game, I think it’s bland in my opinion. I want to see if anyone changed theirs here...


Hmm I honestly don't know how, but I would change them if I did


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

But what about the Inkling?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Ummmm guys.... Lothitine wants to eat me. What do I do?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hmm I honestly don't know how, but I would change them if I did


It somewhat worked though when I gave the dance team jacket, but i’m trying to actually look for more clothes as well.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274578
> But what about the Inkling?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> ...


That is slightly cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274578
> But what about the Inkling?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> ...


delete her, first she hates O'Hare now this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> delete her, first she hates O'Hare now this


I don't have that power


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't have that power


*delete*


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Ignore ig?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *delete*


*presses delete key* *nothing happens*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *presses delete key* *nothing happens*


_I shall throw her into the salad_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ignore ig?


I've never blocked someone on here and I'm actually uhhhhhhhh roleplaying. I'm not serious.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

She threw me in the throwing thread also when I was Crosssing123

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I've never blocked someone on here and I'm actually uhhhhhhhh roleplaying. I'm not serious.


Ok then


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've never blocked someone on here and I'm actually uhhhhhhhh roleplaying. I'm not serious.


same lmao


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Don't worry I'm role-playing too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274581


_*OH*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274581
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> Don't worry I'm role-playing too


deleted muahahaha

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

imagine she comes here and sees this


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I never block people here, unless if I have a negative experience, but so far none.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never block people here, unless if I have a negative experience, but so far none.


Same, I've never had to block anyone


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> imagine she comes here and sees this


I would probably die of laughter.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I never block people here, unless if I have a negative experience, but so far none.


I've only blocked one person but I unblocked them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I've blocked tons of players on Club Tortimer. There are some very bad people there.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've blocked tons of players on Club Tortimer. There are some very bad people there.


Good choice, I haven't unlocked ct yet but I probably won't go when I do

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Actually I probably will


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

She just put O'Hare in the salad guys.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> She just put O'Hare in the salad guys.


Noooo
DELETE THEM!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Noooo
> Delete her!





Jirachi100 said:


> She just put O'Hare in the salad guys.


*I'm with Rosie

we must delete*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

_freehelium put him in too

delete him too_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

*smashes the delete button*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

The squid cult is insane again oh no.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> The squid cult is insane again oh no.


_this is what the O'Hare haters get

d e l e t e_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ohare must be protected at all costs


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ohare must be protected at all costs


^^^^^^^^^^^agreed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: O-okay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

brb making a thing for O'Hare


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: O-okay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274585


don't be a sad woomy :C

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> brb making a thing for O'Hare


_I'm excited_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

At least nobody's eating hands again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> At least nobody's eating hands again.


she'll probably come back to eat more hands tonight


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

O’hare cult confirmed?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I have over 1000 messages in this thread *what*


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow, I don’t know how many message I made here...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Why am I falling asleep?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wow, I don’t know how many message I made here...


Click your avatar by the avatar of the person who made the thread on the basement page

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> _Why am I falling asleep?_


Bored?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

@Clockwise


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Click your avatar by the avatar of the person who made the thread on the basement page
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Ooooooooh I had no idea I could click on that! Also yes maybe.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

probably should charge that phone


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

435 messages


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> probably should charge that phone


I just plugged it in lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274589


w o w


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I just made a beautiful thing but it's too big ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> w o w


_I think I have a problem._


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just made a beautiful thing but it's too big ;-;


What is it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just made a beautiful thing but it's too big ;-;


Try imgur


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is it?


It was about O'Hare


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It was about O'Hare


Ahhh I really wanna see


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I resized it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)

1812 messages in this thread alone.

Yeah... I’ve been fighting for the win for too long.

Also, make that 1813


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I saw that template, but it was from a different fandom.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I resized it!
> View attachment 274591


YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*I was gone from 2014-2018.*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

do  t  for
              him

oh so it really is a mustache


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> do  t  for
> him
> 
> oh so it really is a mustache


_I don't get it_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't get it_


look on his poster lol that little orange stripe is totally a mustache

if you meant the other thing the i was covered


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't get it_


Me neither, what
edit: oh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes that's my HHD outfit but this is NL.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> look on his poster lol that little orange stripe is totally a mustache
> 
> if you meant the other thing the i was covered


_it's teeth_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_*OH NO SCARY*_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's teeth_



why's he got orange teeth mans gotta brush more


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _it's teeth_


Wait are you telling me his teeth are orange


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> why's he got orange teeth mans gotta brush more


_hes special don't judge_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Wait are you telling me his teeth are orange


_maybe_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _hes special don't judge_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Get him some toothpaste


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Get him some toothpaste


_maybe he's part beaver idk_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Wait are you telling me his teeth are orange


Judging by that avatar maker I used, my avatar's drool is orange. ......uhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Judging by that avatar maker I used, my avatar's drool is orange. ......uhhhhhh


_ink_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ink_


Yes. Actually, I've always wondered if Inkling tears are made of ink.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Judging by that avatar maker I used, my avatar's drool is orange. ......uhhhhhh


Do you also need toothpaste

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

ALL OF YOU NEED BETTER DENTAL HYGIENE


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Do you also need toothpaste
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ALL OF YOU NEED BETTER DENTAL HYGIENE


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Do you also need toothpaste
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ALL OF YOU NEED BETTER DENTAL HYGIENE


Inklings aren't like humans.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Inklings tongues are the same color as their hair


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Inklings aren't like humans.


THEY STILL NEED TO BRUSH THEIR TEETH THATS NASTY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> THEY STILL NEED TO BRUSH THEIR TEETH THATS NASTY


Yeah but's not why the drool is ink.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

explain o'hare doe why are the teeth orange? I remember there was a whole thread about it LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> explain o'hare doe why are the teeth orange? I remember there was a whole thread about it LOL


Maybe he eats a lot of carrots...?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> explain o'hare doe why are the teeth orange? I remember there was a whole thread about it LOL


Wow I wanna find that thread now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow I wanna find that thread now


I could try searching it up lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Maybe he eats a lot of carrots...?


What kind of carrots are you eating that stain your teeth


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

@Rosie977 




__





						So... O'hare has orange teeth.
					

This caught my attention recently and I was thinking about how strange it was because I never noticed it (I never had him in my town though). I'm curious, does anybody know if there's any other villager with different colored teeth?



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



_tada_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What kind of carrots are you eating that stain your teeth


I've heard of carrots turning skin orange but uhhhhh that was on The Magic School Bus and I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I've heard of carrots turning skin orange but uhhhhh that was on The Magic School Bus and I don't want to talk about it.


I love that show tbh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Uggghhhhh I feel like I have no energy and I want to sleep.... why....


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uggghhhhh I feel like I have no energy and I want to sleep.... why....


Be good and go sleep
please


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uggghhhhh I feel like I have no energy and I want to sleep.... why....


Aw, do you need to go take a nap? You can if you need to you know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I can't do naps... I'll just sleep 6-8 hours if I try that...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I can't do naps... I'll just sleep 6-8 hours if I try that...


You could set an alarm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh gosh no... I went to a time calculator and I will likely get up a few hours past midnight if I go to sleep now.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> You could set an alarm


I kinda... don't have an alarm clock anymore...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh gosh no... I went to a time calculator and I will likely get up a few hours past midnight if I go to sleep now.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Well it's alright to wake up then as long as you feel better, don't force yourself to stay awake.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh gosh no... I went to a time calculator and I will likely get up a few hours past midnight if I go to sleep now.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh dang I forgot you don't have a phone ;-; Idk what to do then..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Maaaaaaaybe I just need to eat something other than crackers....


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Maaaaaaaybe I just need to eat something other than crackers....


That's a good idea, maybe eat fruit or a salad or something good like that


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Maaaaaaaybe I just need to eat something other than crackers....


That might help, also, can you set an alarm on your laptop instead?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Or an actual meal


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That might help, also, can you set an alarm on your laptop instead?


I don;t have any idea... 

But also... Uh, I'll be back later. I am not bringing spaghettios into my bed.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

y’all my subscription box came in and it has these little wind up toys and i can’t stop playing with them helpp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don;t have any idea...
> 
> But also... Uh, I'll be back later. I am not bringing spaghettios into my bed.


Ok, feel better!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don;t have any idea...
> 
> But also... Uh, I'll be back later. I am not bringing spaghettios into my bed.


Alright, cya later! Feel better ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I decided to get ohare! Problem is I already have my dreamies ;-; Who do I get rid of? I'm thinking Genji... 
This is so stressful!!!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

got my seat confirmed for my classes poggers

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I think I decided to get ohare! Problem is I already have my dreamies ;-; Who do I get rid of? I'm thinking Genji...
> This is so stressful!!!
> View attachment 274621



personally i'd get rid of bones


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okay, I'm back!

Also... would it be funny if we tried to look for each other on Club Tortimer?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah, and frustratingly hard


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think I decided to get ohare! Problem is I already have my dreamies ;-; Who do I get rid of? I'm thinking Genji...
> This is so stressful!!!
> View attachment 274621


_we're going to have 7 villagers in common between my two towns_

And I'd say Skye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah, and frustratingly hard


Hmm... I guess so. Then again, I'm used to going there super late at night/ early morning...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hmm... I guess so. Then again, I'm used to going there super late at night/ early morning...


I don't even have club tortimer on my town

And I can't find my 2ds..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okay, I'm back!
> 
> Also... would it be funny if we tried to look for each other on Club Tortimer?


I don't have club tortimer yet since I started two days ago...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Maybe another day then?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Maybe another day then?


Maybe if I can find my 2ds


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

How bout we go to each other's towns? That'd be fun!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How bout we go to each other's towns? That'd be fun!


I was just thinking that! But again I'd have to find my 2ds ;w;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was just thinking that! But again I'd have to find my 2ds ;w;


Cool! I'd love to do it if you find it sometime!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How bout we go to each other's towns? That'd be fun!


I don't really... friend people.... Plus both of my towns have items all over the ground.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't really... friend people.... Plus both of my towns have items all over the ground.


That's fine, I understand!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_Miranda..._


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think I decided to get ohare! Problem is I already have my dreamies ;-; Who do I get rid of? I'm thinking Genji...
> This is so stressful!!!
> View attachment 274621


Which villager is your least favorite, even though you like all of them?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274632
> View attachment 274633


What was he thinking!? Lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Which villager is your least favorite, even though you like all of them?


This is pretty hard, honestly Genji, but he's my only jock. So I don't really know...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_*Um wait I was right I did ship Pate & Anchovy.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Do you have all of the reactions in the game yet?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> This is pretty hard, honestly Genji, but he's my only jock. So I don't really know...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274634
> _*Um wait I was right I did ship Pate & Anchovy.*_


I'm sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*Ness's relationships.
Frisk    Not getting along.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do you have all of the reactions in the game yet?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020


No, I need one more from Genji. I also never got the uchi or peppy ones.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm sorry
> View attachment 274636


I'm dying and I've never heard of a food called Pate


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I need to play tomodachi again. I might boot it later


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid II: Return of Samus


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

She looks like she’s in time out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> She looks like she’s in time out


I think it was a picture a Mii took when I gave them a camera. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

My internet isn't working and my data is so slow ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My internet isn't working and my data is so slow ;-;


Awwww noooo!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Awwww noooo!


Well it's a little quicker now thankfully, at first it wouldn't load anything at all

Still sucks I have to use up my data tho


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yikes, mine is also laggy as well, but it’s not bad right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Nvm the internet is back! Woohoo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Hmmm what do we do now... Oh never mind yay


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

The photo plate is getting annoying, it’s in my new neighbors house already...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> The photo plate is getting annoying, it’s in my new neighbors house already...


I haven't seen one in any of my villagers houses


----------



## Kurb (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hmm... I guess so. Then again, I'm used to going there super late at night/ early morning...


Then we might be able to find eachpther


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I haven't seen one in any of my villagers houses


It’s like everywhere now in my island like all houses, one of my villagers stopped playing music because of the plate.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s like everywhere now in my island like all houses, one of my villagers stopped playing music because of the plate.


I May need to go check my villagers houses again oh boy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*What.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274639
> View attachment 274640
> *What.*


LOL WHAT


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Its this thing 




Sorry for the low quality, it’s from the iPad.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Bonus: Another Mii took a photo of Marie doing it AGAIN.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm looking and none of mine have it so far


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

_*Excuse me, Marie.... YOUR HAIR IS GRAY.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

It’s pretty much when you invite a villager to the party in the wedding event.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s pretty much when you invite a villager to the party in the wedding event.


I've actually invited most of mine.. Weird


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm winning!!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Lizarditup said:


> I'm winning!!!!


Welcome to the trainwreck thread / inkling cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Lizarditup said:


> I'm winning!!!!


Hello... be careful or you might become an Inkling.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

meow :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Since when were you the leader


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It’s pretty much when you invite a villager to the party in the wedding event.


Hmmm, I think it may be because i time travel actually


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

How did you guys create 40+ pages throughout the day sahfdjkalsdfh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Since when were you the leader


EXACTLY ^^^^^^^^^^^^ Jirachi should be the leader

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> How did you guys create 40+ pages throughout the day sahfdjkalsdfh.


Uhhhhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

We all post random stuff, so that’s the main reason.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 14, 2020)

Like my new pfp?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

talk with each other about nonsense 2.0


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Uhhhhhhh


I was chilling in my house, took a brief nap, watched t.v., went on a car stroll, started working on my animation, ate and I come back to this with a buncha inklings and octolings vigorously posting on this thread nonstop.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

or 1.0 since this came first? But we didn't start talking here til that one shut down.. hm..


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> talk with each other about nonsense 2.0


If only that thread wasn’t locked


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> EXACTLY ^^^^^^^^^^^^ Jirachi should be the leader


Whaaaaaaa? I'm Ribbon now btw


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> If only that thread wasn’t locked


This is still good tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

We should get co leaders too


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

But who?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Whaaaaaaa? I'm Ribbon now btw


I will not be able to get used to calling you Ribbon


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I just realize I post a lot more here than any other thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

can I be a co leader?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I just realize I post a lot more here than any other thread.


same


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

It was actually my idea for inkling pfps


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It was actually my idea for inkling pfps


can we both be co leaders cause I changed mine after you?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder what’s next... Some picrew maker?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> can we both be co leaders cause I changed mine after you?


That sounds cool!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

There's a fly flying around in my room and it's *bugging* me. Get it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> There's a fly flying around in my room and it's *bugging* me. Get it?


*whyyyyyyy*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Ribbon



Happy
Very HappyNeutral
OoooooSadWinter outfit


What am I doing with my life?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *whyyyyyyy*


Why not? You can't afford to have some *buzz* around here?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I will not be able to get used to calling you Ribbon


That's fine.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Why not? You can't afford to have some *buzz* around here?


*I get enough bad puns from my best friend, not you toooooo*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

What's the problem?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Puns


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Why can't I be leader? ù-ú


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey, at least I'm not *branching* out of control when I'm chilling under a tree.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why can't I be leader? ù-ú


Because you're too insane and we also never agreed on you being leader.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

@ohare01 we should change our user titles, since we're co leaders!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @ohare01 we should change our user titles, since we're co leaders!


I just did ^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel like i'm being pushed to the side. qwq *cries in corner


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

My brother actually got up after sleeping all day... Sh-should I go...?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I just wanna rule with beans

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> My brother actually got up after sleeping all day... Sh-should I go...?


no- pwease


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> My brother actually got up after sleeping all day... Sh-should I go...?


You should spend some time with your brother if you want ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I feel like i'm being pushed to the side. qwq *cries in corner


Don't feel that way. *Hugs you*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't really want to rule anything. I just accidentally made friends.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

new avi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just wanna rule with beans
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


_you didn't even change your pfp to an inkling/octoling and you came very late, you are *not *leader_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

It’s member


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa This is fun but I'm gonna go now. Hopefully I'll be back later!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaa This is fun but I'm gonna go now. Hopefully I'll be back later!


Bye!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

I've been on here all day ahhh should I get off?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've been on here all day ahhh should I get off?


Do you want to?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Do you want to?


Not really but I feel like ive been on here too long,,


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m wondering how the Caroline script went.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m wondering how the Caroline script went?


Same but that's so far back now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m wondering how the Caroline script went.


It hasn't been edited since early in the morning and I honestly can't think of anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Unhappyhome they made another


OMG THANK YOU


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I bookmarked it, hopefully I can find it...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> OMG THANK YOU


No problem! _it's art_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I think I bookmarked it, hopefully I can find it...


I can send you the link if you want?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

This page




__





						last person to post wins
					

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Beta



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Unhappyhome they made another


Hold the phone! I'm going to watch that now!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I think there's something wrong with my youtube account, I haven't been able to watch videos lately and it's annoying. : (


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think there's something wrong with my youtube account, I haven't been able to watch videos lately and it's annoying. : (


Aw man, that sucks :C


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

@ohare01  OK so that entire video made me laugh so much! Another one of those Spongebob episodes I watched back in elementary school. I cracked up when Knox hatched from the egg at the end. XD


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Youtube doesn‘t even respond to me either. It takes forever to load a video so I have to refresh all the time.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> @ohare01  OK so that entire video made me laugh so much! Another one of those Spongebob episodes I watched back in elementary school. I cracked up when Knox hatched from the egg at the end. XD


That video was pure _art

that ending killed me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

why is there pretzel salt in my hair


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why is there pretzel salt in my hair


_mmmm, salty_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm going to wrap up for the evening. Have a good one, everyone! Man, animation is a LOT of work. I can't wait to get it done.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm going to wrap up for the evening. Have a good one, everyone! Man, animation is a LOT of work. I can't wait to get it done.


Goodnight!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Don't feel that way. *Hugs you*


 ;;

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _you didn't even change your pfp to an inkling/octoling and you came very late, you are *not *leader_


I'll change my pfp to be leader-


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I don’t know if putting a waterfall behind resident services is a good idea.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


*Unworthy*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll change my pfp to be leader-


Sorry, it's kinda already decided...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sorry, it's kinda already decided...


^^^^^^^^^^^^ #jirachi4leader


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

So like what even is the cult’s goal?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So like what even is the cult’s goal?


Honestly my goal is a Splatoon 3 lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Can I be the co leader of octolings since you guys are of inkling xD

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Or the leader both work


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Can I be the co leader of octolings since you guys are of inkling xD


Woohoo, Unhappyhome 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So like what even is the cult’s goal?


It's for  fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So like what even is the cult’s goal?


good question


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo, Unhappyhome 2020


_so is that a yes or a no _


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's for  fun


Well i thought it was gonna be something like Purify the world of the nonbelievers and from the ashes of society a new one shall rise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well i thought it was gonna be something like Purify the world of the nonbelievers and from the ashes of society a new one shall rise


I like that one better


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I like that one better


*Wait dont-*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Wait dont-*


LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Wait dont-*


_who's the octo leader you or me?_


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

So there’s an octoling leader too? Thought there was one...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So there’s an octoling leader too?


Yes and it's me now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Yes and it's me now


Aight oss what’s the first order of business


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

(Hopefully) it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I've hit 2000 posts! In like a week, oh no

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

Also congrats octo leader!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've hit 2000 posts! In like a week, oh no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> Also congrats octo leader!


*DUDE WHAT*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Aight 🅱oss what’s the first order of business


get more glocks to murder non octos/inkling if they mess with us


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

*WHAT THE HECC*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *WHAT THE HECC*


heheheehehe


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder if there’s a new thread being made or we can disguise a role play thread for inklings and octolings.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Only kill em (splat them) if they mess with us


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *DUDE WHAT*


I'm meant another 1000, not all 2000


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Role play thread for hangout.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if there’s a new thread being made or we can disguise a role play thread for inklings and octolings.


Oooooooooooooooooo 
can the mods find out if the title is misleading?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm meant another 1000, not all 2000


Wait that still sounds sad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

*Who do i need to cancel oss*


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Oooooooooooooooooo
> can the mods find out if the title is misleading?


That’s true though, I’m not sure actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 274689
> *Who do i need to cancel 🅱oss*


_oh my lord what have you done_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Oooooooooooooooooo
> can the mods find out if the title is misleading?


We should try!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Who wins? Ink/octo kind or the mods?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

What will we call the thread? It has to be misleading


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Inkopolis Roleplay

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> What will we call the thread? It has to be misleading


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 274689
> *Who do i need to cancel 🅱oss*


*People  who are against us *

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> What will we call the thread? It has to be misleading


the mods not allowed thread


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *People  who are against us *


*Consider it done oss*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

If it's misleading isn't that kinda dishonest and lying-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If it's misleading isn't that kinda dishonest and lying-


Shhhhh....


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If it's misleading isn't that kinda dishonest and lying-


True, let's just call it role-play, that's allowed.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Shhhhh....


I'll feel guilty ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Role play is allowed let's do that for the thread!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll feel guilty ;-;


goody eight  shoes 
(Get it?)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> goody eight  shoes
> (Get it?)


_I can't help it

(and yes)_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

As long as we all agree, imma go make the thread now?

It'll be role play


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I can't help it
> 
> (and yes)_


c'mon join the dark side 

free power eggs and money 
you also get cool octoling gear 
( Cue my pfp )


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> c'mon join the dark side
> 
> free power eggs and money
> you also get cool octoling gear
> ( Cue my pfp )


_never, I'll never join you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _never, I'll never join you_


*pulls out a glock*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *pulls out a glock*


*you.. you wouldn't*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

As a co leader, I say no fighting or making misleading threads!

We are a good Splatoon community


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you.. you wouldn't*


*shoots* 

(the wall I would never shoot you)


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you.. you wouldn't*


*But i would*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> As a co leader, I say no fighting or making misleading threads!
> 
> We are a good Splatoon community


: D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> As a co leader, I say no fighting or making misleading threads!
> 
> We are a good Splatoon community


fine


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *shoots*
> 
> (the wall I would never shoot you)


: D yey


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *But i would*


_what a disloyal friend_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *But i would*


Do what u want lol

I won't shoot ohare but if you do its better


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> : D yey
> 
> _what a disloyal friend_


_*It’s for da oss, a good goon follows orders for the organization ya see?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Do what u want lol
> 
> I won't shoot ohare but if you do its better


_wow I thought you'd defend me_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*It’s for da 🅱oss, a good goon follows orders for the organization ya see?*_


_how could you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*It’s for da 🅱oss, a good goon follows orders for the organization ya see?*_


hehehehehehehehehe 
Promoted to co Leader


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Why is it so fun to call my friends goons


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why is it so fun to call my friends goons


you're a goon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wow I thought you'd defend me_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


How can you be the inkling co leader of your an octo?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

i'm just- i'm sad now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> How can you be the inkling co leader of your an octo?


That's true.. I'll be octoling co leader then


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you're a goon


_You’re a loser hahahahahahack coughhahahaha _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's true.. I'll be octoling co leader then


*co leader 2 
Perks are free cookies and *free ohare amibos *


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You’re a loser hahahahahahack coughhahahaha _


wow what kind of friend calls their friend a loser this friendship is done jk jk ily

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> *co leader 2
> Perks are free cookies and *free ohare amibos *


*COUNT ME IN*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Octolings rise up 

i'm so proud


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Octolings rise up
> 
> i'm so proud


Octoling >>>>> inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Octoling >>>>> inkling


Facts


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Actually let's not do a to because then it won't make sense to just talk. How about we do something like my Tom thread? That didn't get locked so it would work! We can call it a general meeting place?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Actually let's not do a to because then it won't make sense to just talk. How about we do something like my Tom thread? That didn't get locked so it would work! We can call it a general meeting place?


I think that would work


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I think that would work


I'll go make it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Why can't we talk here,,


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Actually let's not do a to because then it won't make sense to just talk. How about we do something like my Tom thread? That didn't get locked so it would work! We can call it a general meeting place?


Agree

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Why can't we talk here,,


We can still talk here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'll go make it!


this is an ac forum but today I've posted more splatoon things


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wow what kind of friend calls their friend a loser this friendship is done jk jk ily
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> ...


_You know what? You’re not invited to my squidparties anymore __nah jk ilytoo uwu_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You know what? You’re not invited to my squidparties anymore __nah jk ilytoo uwu_


What if your an octoling 

*octoparty *


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

I made it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You know what? You’re not invited to my squidparties anymore __nah jk ilytoo uwu_


so what when's the last time we had a squidparty HMMMMMMM
NEXT TIME I HAVE ONE UR NOT INVITED MUAHAHAHA
jk and ik uwu


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

i win again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i win again


_stop underailing the thread

wow wtf is that word idk what else to use_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _stop underailing the thread_


Woomy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Back to winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)

*Yawn*







goodnight guys


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

winner!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Back to winning


New splatoon thread come join


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

_VEEMO _


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


BE sorry to men aswell


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm not really back, but hi? There's an Octoling in my signature, so can I be on both sides?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> BE sorry to men aswell






sorry i must respect rodricks will

also still undisputed winner!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Okaaaaay, I'm getting back off now. I'll be back later... again!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaay, I'm getting back off now. I'll be back later... again!


Bye jirachi!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Okaaaaay, I'm getting back off now. I'll be back later... again!


Aw ok, cya!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

hello, fellow winner


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

hows it feel to win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Gotta shower guys! I'll be back later ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Gotta shower guys! I'll be back later ^^


Ok, see you later!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

lifehack
when you craft, press the a button a lot. this makes it go zoom fast


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 14, 2020)

oops my finger slipped


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

I accidentally built a shelf


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

turbo mode!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Breath of Procrastination: 4th Form


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I accidentally built a shelf


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

I shall give my firstborn child to Blathers


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

we've made the thread great again good work guys proud of u all


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

Did the Splatoon thread die already? I thought it would last longer...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Yay so when do we get paid

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Did the Splatoon thread die already? I thought it would last longer...


I actually can’t find it and i don’t wanna admit that


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did the Splatoon thread die already? I thought it would last longer...


people get busy lol doesn't mean its dead


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

I’m thinking of joining the art contest, it will at least help me with drawing.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Art contest? :O


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

yeah it was just announced


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Art contest? :O







__





						Celebrating Diversity: An Animal Crossing Art Contest
					

Art Contest June 14, 2020 - June 27, 2020    Animal Crossing has the unique ability to draw in people from all walks of life. For this event we would like to see artwork that celebrates our diverse community and showcases the wholesome aspect of Animal Crossing that we all know and love. Pick a...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm bacc

And 
@ProbablyNotJosuke 





						Unofficial Splatoon thread
					

This is just a general meeting place for the Inklings and Octolings! I'm going to put it in the basement because it might get spammy. Please stay on topic!  I hope this is allowed, I'm really sorry if it isn't!  Edit: now revived as the lemon Inkling thread Edit: back to normal



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Sploon


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Ooh! Cool! i might join but probably not


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not about to join and embarrass myself lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

i have a busy day tmrw so im gonna head off for the night, have fun fetuses


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i have a busy day tmrw so im gonna head off for the night, have fun fetuses


see ya


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning evening/night lovely people


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

morning?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> morning?


_timezones_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I know but where? :0


ohare01 said:


> _timezones_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _timezones_


Sometimes I forget those are a thing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sometimes I forget those are a thing


ngl same


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

It isn't morning. Its night where I am. I'm just recovering from a rough nightmorning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

oh-


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

My roomie caught me in a good mood and had a bottle of wine hidden away. We forgot to be patient and now I'm here 

theres no keeping up with that woman


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I think I should start drafting before I start getting unmotivated or have that annoying creative block.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

What are you drafting?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Uh.... hi again.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Welome back!


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Probably for the art contest


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

*:3*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm terrible at art... I swear... I probably won't enter.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm okay at art-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I mean... I can draw Kirby... but.... aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not gonna enter my art isn't that good


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 15, 2020)

Why are we talking about art
Nvm I looked back a page I get it now lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

_art_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Because there's an art contest


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not entering, I'm not good, and I have even less of a chance when it's from scratch


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274735


_is that a Karen or something_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me neither, I'm not good, and I even less of a chance when it's from scratch


Nah you're really good, your Tom wip is -chefs kiss- already


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Hazel goes on a date with audie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I swear... the only thing I got better at drawing was Kirby.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

My art is only good to blind people


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

every art is good art


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My art is only good to blind people


Bruh big mood


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> every art is good art


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 15, 2020)

The only art I’m good at is the art of making myself look like an absolute fool which isn’t very hard


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> every art is good art


*presses x to doubt*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> The only art I’m good at is the art of making myself look like an absolute fool which isn’t very hard


your art will get better, trust me, my art started out like this


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

So I started drafting a piece and finished, but I bet I’m probably going to have so many drafts that I can’t pick...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your art will get better, trust me, my art started out like this
> View attachment 274738


I'm sorry is that gacha life?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm sorry is that gacha life?


no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no


o  h


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm starting to wonder if I'm really sure about my new username aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ngl i'm sad I get no senior prom..


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

found this in my art gallery


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ngl i'm sad I get no senior prom..


Sorry I hear that!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274740
> found this in my art gallery


I hate getting that answer-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ngl i'm sad I get no senior prom..


That's sad! And that's coming from someone who never wanted to go to prom.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Sorry I hear that! I uh- I've never even had a prom so not much else I can say...


It's okay. :') corona virus just messed up the best year of high school is all.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

My last year of high school was a train wreck, I swear.


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I only got to do prom actually this year and I feel like strange that time.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

_gosh darn diseases ruining everything for us_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> That's sad! And that's coming from someone who never wanted to go to prom.


I didn't want to either but then I had someone to go with Though he's my crumby ex Who's dating the ex girlfriend of my other ex boyfriend  but still I was gonna get drunk af while looking like a queen

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> My last year of high school was a train wreck, I swear.


Can't compare to my senior year- hh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Um excuse me, you said you are 17. What's this about getting drunk?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

O_O


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I don’t know how I feel about my draft, I might do another.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Um excuse me, you said you are 17. What's this about getting drunk?


So what? It ain't the first time I had alcohol at school- I'm not some goody two shoes baby. I'm *Crazy*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

This is illegal


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

this is America


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

You saw nothing :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Guys Milky is going to kill the thread if she keeps discussing these things


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> this is America


You're not childish gambino-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Guys Milky is going to kill the thread if she keeps discussing these things


RIGHT LETS TALK ABOUT BEANS


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I don’t know what to put on the banner for my draft, give me ideas


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> You're not childish gambino-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


uh so do y’all like *dry beans *or *wet beans*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Put Bluebear and Pashmina drinking tea together!~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> uh so do y’all like *dry beans *or *wet beans*


W e T slOppy bea ns


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't eat beans.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

america


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I take that back... I think chocolate is a bean.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

W h y Ji why beans are yummy


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

I like baked beans with spanish rice and a few tacos! Ooo. I should cook that sometime soon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I take that back... I think chocolate is a bean.


coco bean :3


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

nooo the page ended
gonna post it again


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I like baked beans with spanish rice and a few tacos! Ooo. I should cook that sometime soon.


sounds tasty~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> W h y Ji why beans are yummy


You sound like my mom... and I hate that. Anyway, I'm very picky and nobody understands me...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't like beans
only chocolate ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274743
> america


*insert sad cackle*


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Jelly beans are better


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

So sad that they had to cancel bean convention


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

I love cooking ;A; making people smile with food is pure serotonin to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You sound like my mom... and I hate that. Anyway, I'm very picky and nobody understands me...


;; I'm sorry-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> I love cooking ;A; making people smile with food is pure serotonin to me.


I can't cook. My boyfriend keeps bullyin me about it-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; I'm sorry-


It's just... my mom thinks "but it's yummy" will make me eat things I don't like. She's really annoying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It's just... my mom thinks "but it's yummy" will make me eat things I don't like. She's really annoying.


I'm not picky so uh I think just about everything normal is yummy. My sister is incredibly picky. She says cooked salmon is nasty but raw salmon on sushi is yummy-


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Jan 6 is international bean day for you bean fans


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't like seafood and the Splatoon obsession may have made that even worse for me...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

What are some of your guys favorite thing to eat? Give me some ideas to suprise my roommates with~


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It's just... my mom thinks "but it's yummy" will make me eat things I don't like. She's really annoying.


my family tells me “wow i never met a kid who didn’t like _x_” like omg I get it but Im nO*T LIKE OTHER KIDS MOM*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Jan 6 is international bean day for you bean fans


i'll remember that for next year- if the world hasn't ended yet that is

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> What are some of your guys favorite thing to eat? Give me some ideas to suprise my roommates with~


OvO ramen!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> i'll remember that for next year- if the world hasn't ended yet that is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


we survived the plague, we can survive the corona. Set your reminder for bean day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> What are some of your guys favorite thing to eat? Give me some ideas to suprise my roommates with~


Uhhhhhh 
Pizza
Cheesecake
bagels with cream cheese
Never mind I think I have weird ideas.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uhhhhhh
> Pizza
> Cheesecake
> bagels with cream cheese
> Never mind I think I have weird ideas.


Those aren't weird~


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Seaweed

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

Oops wrong quote


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Seaweed


Just... seaweed?


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Italian food
Seaweed
Fast food
Chips
Those stuff so far


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I love soup..and Japanese food..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't know what seaweed tastes like... and I don't really like the thought of me trying it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm part Japanese okay? Curry is yummy nummie! :3


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Just... seaweed?


Seaweed...and pizza


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

So how do I make seaweed food? Its not like I walk down to the beach find it on the shore and go to town.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I wish I could read Japanese.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know what seaweed tastes like... and I don't really like the thought of me trying it.


It's good! The dried ones in packages for sushi are great!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> It's good! The dried ones in packages for sushi are great!


This sounds strange but I'm serious actually


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> So how do I make seaweed food? Its not like I walk down to the beach find it on the shore and go to town.


They come in packs like these




And I don’tmean to be @Jirachi100 ‘s mom, but it’s really good.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

But I don't want to try sushi. Oops.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Ah man is my family the only one who only makes you try things once and if you don't like it we don't make it or if we do you don't gotta eat it? Cause that's how it goes,, oooh and if my parents don't like it then we don't have to eat it. Therefore I don't gotta eat peas! Yay!  Ooon also if my grandma who's our best chef in our family can't make someone like something then it's just gross to them-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> They come in packs like these
> View attachment 274746
> And I don’tmean to be @Jirachi100 ‘s mom, but it’s really good.


Those are the ones I'm talking about! Really good!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's good! The dried ones in packages for sushi are great!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


_oh...you eat it with sushi?
i just...eat it...*as is.*_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I wish I could read Japanese.


I can read bits of it. :3


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Is it textured like chips? Or is it like a wrap?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> But I don't want to try sushi. Oops.


You don't have to! You can have seaweed with other things!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Listen i'm Japanese expert- I must keep my culture alive for my great grandma! :0


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _oh...you eat it with sushi?
> i just...eat it...*as is.*_


Both what I'm not weird you are


Weiss Schnee said:


> Is it textured like chips? Or is it like a wrap?


Kind of textured but not a lot


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Hmm. What kind of dishes would it go good with besides sushi?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Listen i'm Japanese expert- I must keep my culture alive for my great grandma! :0


That's not a bad thing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Honestly..I love Japanese food so much..And beans and soup. :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Honestly..I love Japanese food so much..And beans and soup. :3


Same, Japanese food is my favorite! No beans tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Why do I kinda feel sick...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> That's not a bad thing.


I never got to meet her but I love her culture! I mean our culture..I just study up on japan and Japanese..


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Seaweed is crispy and salty sometimes depending on the brand.
I put mine with crackers.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Same, Japanese food is my favorite! No beans tho


Ah yeeeaaah let's go! I gotta teach you some of my favourite Japanese dishes one day :3


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I like Japanese food too, I like eating sushi and ramen, I also like the desserts.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh and seaweed is yummy. I use it when I make rice balls :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

AHHHH daifuku are the best desert ever!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

*one time I ate seaweed and pizza. I think I was bored*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I finally tried my favourite anime character favourite dessert. Coffee jelly is yummy! I see why Saiki k approves of it-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> *one time I ate seaweed and pizza. I think I was bored*


I put pineapple on my pizza so


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Do I even need to say why I relate to this?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

It's getting late, good night!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's getting late, good night!


Bye!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

I'll look at Japanese deserts~ those always look so yummy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's getting late, good night!


Sleep well darling.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> I'll look at Japanese deserts~ those always look so yummy


 yay! go for it! :3


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Hardcore Gender Reveal Party


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274753
> Hardcore Gender Reveal Party


Wh-what?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274754


Why is there two Miranda’s


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274754
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Americans


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I tried coffee jelly before and it’s good also.
If I get permission, i’d try making my own actually.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Americans


yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why is there two Miranda’s


Happens on April Fool's day. One of them is Blanca.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I tried coffee jelly before and it’s good also.
> If I get permission, i’d try making my own actually.


This. I'll make this. I love coffee and desert.  Together? _swoon_


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I was upset when they did not add it in NH, wish it returned, would like to see villagers arguing over Blanca.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

He doesn’t look happy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes I did just mix Callie and Marie's clothes together.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

_*Nope.*_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

I forgot to take my medicine 40 minutes ago whoops.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

heh


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274763
> heh


This will help confuse Dom even further thank you.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey guys! Sorry I left so suddenly, I was calling my best friend and we had a lot of fun and I wasn't able to do that and be on here but I'm back


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I left to take my medicine and then my brother talked a lot.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I just been here..and waiting for my boyfriend to text me back but I think he fell asleep,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm starting to feel the way I did when I had my Kirby OC and I'm not sure if that's a good thing because of what happened back then...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

@~@


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel the way I did when I had my Kirby OC and I'm not sure if that's a good thing because of what happened back then...


What happened? Unless you don't want to tell which is totally fine


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What happened? Unless you don't want to tell which is totally fine





Spoiler



I'll just say... I used to be on Tumblr...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just say... I used to be on Tumblr...


uhhhhh I hope it's not what I'm thinking?? my mind is dirty so probably not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just say... I used to be on Tumblr...


G u h tumblr bad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> uhhhhh I hope it's not what I'm thinking?? my mind is dirty so probably not





Spoiler



Naaaah but there was drama and I kinda just left


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaah but there was drama and I kinda just left


I'm curious about the drama and how drama could go down about a kirby oc but you don't have to share if you don't want


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I never used tumblr except to steal anime aesthetics and that was through google images. ngl I thougt tumblr was for old people.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm curious about the drama and how drama could go down about a kirby oc but you don't have to share if you don't want





Spoiler



Probably just the fact that it was Tumblr. Some people there are... not okay.
But uhhhh Yeah I had a Kirby OC I was very attached to and I found people with similar OCs and uhhhhhh that's somewhat similar to this now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

*I just realized I'm past 1000 post and i'm sad because I wanted my 1000th post to be special or a give away..*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I stay far far away from tumblr

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you don't go on Tumblr anymore I doubt it'll happen again, most people here are nice ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I stay far far away from tumblr


I don't log in anymore... last time I did was just to make sure nobody had hacked me, I think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Guys I just looked at the "what do you look like thread" and we got some gorgeous humans here  which makes me feel bad,, I look like a big toe and I feel my boyfriend settled for a 5 piece nugget meal at mv donalds instead of getting a expensive tasty dinner-


----------



## Breeeeeee (Jun 15, 2020)

In like 3ish 4 months this post will be 5 years old. Take me back to 2015 when everything was simpler because I was a child.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I feel really old now, thanks. I was not a child in 2015.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys I just looked at the "what do you look like thread" and we got some gorgeous humans here  which makes me feel bad,, I look like a big toe and I feel my boyfriend settled for a 5 piece nugget meal at mv donalds instead of getting a expensive tasty dinner-



I feel the same way,, I see those beautiful people and wonder how my best friend still thinks I'm the most beautiful person in the world ;w; there's much more beautiful people but he still thinks I'm the most beautiful one, I love him T-T/ISPOILER]


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Guys I just looked at the "what do you look like thread" and we got some gorgeous humans here  which makes me feel bad,, I look like a big toe and I feel my boyfriend settled for a 5 piece nugget meal at mv donalds instead of getting a expensive tasty dinner-


McDonald’s chicken nuggets are still good chicken nuggets even if they aren’t fancy friend


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler: I uhhhhh made this...



And I don't want to explain it right now... The explanation is weird and technically Pokemon related.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I feel the same way,, I see those beautiful people and wonder how my best friend still thinks I'm the most beautiful person in the world ;w; there's much more beautiful people but he still thinks I'm the most beautiful one, I love him T-T/ISPOILER]


 All my friends keep trying to convince me that I'm this beautiful human and i'm like- "uhhh??? No-" My best friend keeps saying how cute and small I am (of course he threw some *ahem* lewd things ih there) but still..I mean hello you have a girlfriend go shower her with compliments not me!! I still love him though and omg my boyfriend is so sweet (and lewd-) but still sweet in his nerdy way. I guess I'm like his big t cat girlfriend??? I don't know the boys in my life just find me cute n small and h-h- o t  god I don't get them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm starting to remember why I'm asexual...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm starting to remember why I'm asexual...


Woah bro you're a plant? You can produce kids without a partner? :0


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Woah bro you're a plant? You can produce kids without a partner? :0


...Don't joke about it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> ...Don't joke about it.


Ah okay my bad- I should have consented first.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Brb watching sonic x reanimated it's so good so far!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Brb watching sonic x reanimated it's so good so far!!


What cha mean reanimated? I've only seen the og on netflix mad me cry as a kid,, And still gets me.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

*sleepy squid noises*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *sleepy squid noises*


Goooo to sleep darling-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hmm... I don't know... I love sleeping, but something is telling me to stay up a little longer...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What cha mean reanimated? I've only seen the og on netflix mad me cry as a kid,, And still gets me.


300+ animators came together and reanimated an episode!

It was so freaking good I want to get into thr original series now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hmm... I don't know... I love sleeping, but something is telling me to stay up a little longer...


Sleeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 300+ animators came together and reanimated an episode!
> 
> It was so freaking good I want to get into thr original series now


ooooh I'll have to check it out! Sonic x is a good anime,, I tried getting my sister into it but she's not really into sonic like I am sadly ;;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

*thinks about a Sonic thing I watched*
Oh... yeah, no. I can't talk about that here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> *thinks about a Sonic thing I watched*
> Oh... yeah, no. I can't talk about that here.


was it hen tie or something


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ooooh I'll have to check it out! Sonic x is a good anime,, I tried getting my sister into it but she's not really into sonic like I am sadly ;;


I've only played Sonic Adventure 2 and I love that game so much,, I miss it ;-; I found the series on yt so I'm gonna jump into it blind lol, no idea what to expect


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> was it hen tie or something


What the heck no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

The theme song tho it's AMAZING


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've only played Sonic Adventure 2 and I love that game so much,, I miss it ;-; I found the series on yt so I'm gonna jump into it blind lol, no idea what to expect


I loved/hated sonic adventure 2! I could always beat a lot of levels but never had enough ink to draw a long enough line to get to the next island,, I got stuck on the infamous "gold level" as I used to call it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> What the heck no


o h w e l l


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> View attachment 274778


bruh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler: My experience with Knox


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Byeee Knox!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

Ohare I'm still mad at you! On my first number :C you couldn't crush my hopes any later?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

oop


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I found the sonic x series but apparently it's the 4kids version aaaaaaa does anyone know where I can find the normal version or am I stuck with that one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't know, I haven't really watched Sonic X, and what I did see was the 4Kids version... plus a video showing a bunch of changes 4Kids made grrrrrrrrr


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't know, I haven't really watched Sonic X, and what I did see was the 4Kids version... plus a video showing a bunch of changes 4Kids made grrrrrrrrr


ughhhh I just want the normal version but it's not on twist.moe

I guess I'll stick to 4kids version,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Wait whaaaaaat don't do this to meeeeeee


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

@Jirachi100 THEY HAVE HAMTARO ON YOUTUBE

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

I JUST FOUND IT AHHHHHH


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm having a really hard time staying awake now, so...
Good night!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm having a really hard time staying awake now, so...
> Good night!


Goodnight! I may sleep soon too my best friend is gonna kill me for staying up this late haha


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Llunavale (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


>


Signed, smug villagers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

So I just made a post in https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...lagers-emoji-style.553866/page-2#post-9212601

I'm so glad I reread it I called Audie a deer

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

I'm gonna cry nobody's online ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> So I just made a post in https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...lagers-emoji-style.553866/page-2#post-9212601
> 
> I'm so glad I reread it I called Audie a deer
> 
> ...


Im online


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


yay i was making octolings so im super late


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

boop i win


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good morning


no u


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Ohayou sekai good morning world


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m back but not for long I fear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

this thread is a mess


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Was it ever not a mess lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

yay ohare likes anime!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Was it ever not a mess lol


idk maybe


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

*eats beans*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Sup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I can't decide to be a octling or inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Sup


ceiling.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I can't decide to be a octling or inkling


*octoling octoling octoling*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *octoling octoling octoling*


seconded.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Be inkling

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

Join me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I do like the aesthetic of the octlings-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

but the inkling are cute-


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Team inkling, do it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

I can provide beans

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

JOIN US


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

octoling


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

beans


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

See this is why i'm still Ruby.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

BE OCTOLING 
free cookies
no maid dresses
also unlimited lemonade


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> BE OCTOLING
> free cookies
> no maid dresses
> also unlimited lemonade


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Inkling
-not as insane
-beans
-ramen


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Octoling
-----------
free cookies
no maid dresses
unlimited lemonade
cool octoling gear
no dj octavian so free will do whatever you want


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Inkling
-not as insane
-beans
-ramen
-Free tickets to squid sisters and off the hook


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yay ohare likes anime!
> View attachment 274848


_I am required to ask if he watches JoJo_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Octoling
-----------
free cookies
no maid dresses
unlimited lemonade
cool octoling gear
no dj octavian so free will do whatever you want
*octoling shades*
free glocks


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

What if I join neither and i'm just Insane milky posing as Ruby


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Octoling
> -----------
> free cookies
> no maid dresses
> ...


*Sorry oss but they’re gonna have to get their own glocks*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if I join neither and i'm just Insane milky posing as Ruby


*octoling*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

a  h a h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Sorry 🅱oss but they’re gonna have to get their own glocks*


it's fine i have some spare sniper rifles in my closet


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

The inklings came first, everyone else is just dlc. We are superior!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The inklings came first, everyone else is just dlc. We are superior!


*you pay more for us, we are worth more*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The inklings came first, everyone else is just dlc. We are superior!


okay ochie


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Inkling
-not as insane
-beans
-ramen
-Free tickets to squid sisters and off the hook 
-not an octoling (big plus)
-cute pointy ears, like an elf but cooler
-how can you be our totally approved leader if you are an octoling


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

jellyfish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

*we are worth more because the game is 60$ and the octo expansion is *insert price here*

you cant play octo expansion without the game so therefore 
60$ plus the octo expansion price*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

be a jellyfish


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *we are worth more because the game is 60$ and the octo expansion is *insert price here*
> 
> you cant play octo expansion without the game so therefore
> 60$ plus the octo expansion price*


_*it's 20 dollars woohoo*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Inkling
> -not as insane
> -beans
> -ramen
> ...


Octolings
-We have free Crunchyroll subscriptions


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *we are worth more because the game is 60$ and the octo expansion is *insert price here*
> 
> you cant play octo expansion without the game so therefore
> 60$ plus the octo expansion price*



Inkling: the genuine experience
Octoling: blatant cash grab


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

*be worth more if u are octoling*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Free Funimation


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

be a jelly fish do it do it now be a jelly fish nowright now do it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

marina > pearl
be octoling free marina concerts plus she makes the stages so free stage requests


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> Inkling: the genuine experience
> Octoling: blatant cash grab


At least we have a better single player mode


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

If I join team octling can I be your one and only cat trap :3 I only can be a cat octo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274850 be a jelly fish do it do it now be a jelly fish nowright now do it


_maybe be jellyfish :0000_


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> At least we have a better single player mode



you will need those as an octoling because octolings have no friends </3

join the inklings


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If I join team octling can I be your one and only cat trap :3 I only can be a cat octo


no be a jellyfish


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

The inklings have two games, octolings none


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> you will need those as an octoling because octolings have no friends </3
> 
> join the inklings


_bruh_


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bruh_



_sorry_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> _sorry_


looks like I am the embodiment of an octoling cause I have no friends irl HAH


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> _sorry_


_No no no don’t be, that was too good of a comeback_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

join the octolings, 

f-r-e-e  f-l-o-o-d-e-r-s  t-o   d-e-m-o-l-i-s-h  e-n-e-m-i-e-s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no be a jellyfish View attachment 274851


actually this is pretty cute-


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

become a jellyfish


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

A l l y o u c a n w a t c h a n I m e
it's free


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

_*did i make myself clear*_


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _No no no don’t be, that was too good of a comeback_



It wasn't true though. Aren't we all friends c:

(but inklings still superior)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> A l l y o u c a n w a t c h a n I m e
> it's free


sorry I only like yaoi hen tie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> actually this is pretty cute-


This deep-sea *octopus* is a *jellyfish* junkie. ... Their findings confirmed that these 4-meter-long octopuses *do* indeed *eat jellyfish*. And because H. atlanticus is, in turn, eaten by large fish, blue sharks, and even sperm whales, *jellyfish* are an important part of the ocean's food web. 

copied from the google search do octopus eat jellyfish

I suggest you start running : D


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> This deep-sea *octopus* is a *jellyfish* junkie. ... Their findings confirmed that these 4-meter-long octopuses *do* indeed *eat jellyfish*. And because H. atlanticus is, in turn, eaten by large fish, blue sharks, and even sperm whales, *jellyfish* are an important part of the ocean's food web.
> 
> copied from the google search do octopus eat jellyfish
> 
> I suggest you start running : D


i will throw you in a lake


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274853
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Protecc the jelly child


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274853
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Ahh I dislike orange-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> sorry I only like yaoi hen tie


_bruh wtf you're like 17-_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

jelly


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274853
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


*eats a piece of jellyfish*
hm.? oh cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bruh wtf you're like 17-_


S o :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ahh I dislike orange-


jellyfish only change colors when splatfests and there arent any anymore

join octolings and you get to be a different color when you feel like it


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *eats a piece of jellyfish*
> hm.? oh cool


i splat you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i splat you


n o


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> S o :3


o_o I won't question it,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

i respawn


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

yes i threw you in lake

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

i splat again


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

squidward is an Inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes i threw you in lake
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> i splat again


I respawn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Ngl I should be getting my diploma and transcript but my mom is asleep and I hate to wake her-


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Join the inklings and avoid waking your mom~


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> o_o I won't question it,,


Of all people i expected you not to know what yaoi “female chicken-tai” is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl I should be getting my diploma and transcript but my mom is asleep and I hate to wake her-


so instead your watching virtual people fight over what pixel avatar you'll get

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Of all people i expected you not to know what yaoi “female chicken-tai” is


i dont know what it is so yay


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Of all people i expected you not to know what yaoi “female chicken-tai” is


I've been around on the internet ok,,,


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> o_o I won't question it,,


Yeah- though lately I haven't even looked at that stuff,, uh it's not as good as it used to be-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> so instead your watching virtual people fight over what pixel avatar you'll get
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


good we must protecc your innocence uwu


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> so instead your watching virtual people fight over what pixel avatar you'll get



I am a very real person I just checked-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> so instead your watching virtual people fight over what pixel avatar you'll get
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Yes Abri yes- Besides I can get it tomorrow-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274855


_*You know what that’s a compelling argument but he better hope that bad attitude can deflect bullets*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274855


YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274855


octolings know how to hack and that's the only way to get squidward in

join the octolings


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274855


I dislike that.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

n o join the jellyfishes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I dislike that.


_how could you_


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274855



Art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I dislike that.


you can hack something else in if your an octoling

like r-u-b-y


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Inklings have free Ruby amiibos!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how could you_


Easy I just don't like low quality memes. :3

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Inklings have free Ruby amiibos!


you shouldn't lie-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Inklings have free Ruby amiibos!


octolings don't have the amibo but they have the figurine


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Easy I just don't like low quality memes. :3


join the inklings we have top tier memes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Easy I just don't like low quality memes. :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


_Squidward is the best_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _Squidward is the best_


He is uvu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> you shouldn't lie-


I actually have one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

if you join the octolings we make you a high quality ruby plushie and a figurine


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

@Milky star join the jellyfishes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I actually have one
> View attachment 274856


I want it so much ;3;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

join for one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274857


_no that's our tactic_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry I chose the octlings but I'll put a jelly in my signature because it's my pet


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want it so much ;3;



All the inklings get one, here is mine too for proof


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274857
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> join for one


That's pretty cute- you should let me buy it


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Sorry I chose the octlings but I'll put a jelly in my signature because it's my pet


nooo

but also alright  Welcome to the cults


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> All the inklings get one, here is mine too for proof
> 
> View attachment 274858


hm mirrored image i see


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

:3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

i think im gonna switch octolings so i don't look like a crime boss FOR ONCE

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

now i am cute to trick people >: D


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i think im gonna switch octolings so i don't look like a crime boss FOR ONCE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> now i am cute to trick people >: D



wow it's so bright

my eyes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Now to design the ultimate octling :3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Now to design the ultimate octling :3


it's octoling


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

You have power in numbers, but we will come out on top eventually!
Woomy woomy woomy woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> wow it's so bright
> 
> my eyes


y e s 
your weak inkling eyes cannot handle it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> You have power in numbers, but we will come out on top eventually!
> Woomy woomy woomy woomy


veemo veemo veemo veemo

why dont we have a splatoon war to settle it?

octos vs inkos


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> y e s
> your weak inkling eyes cannot handle it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> ...


Y e s


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

we should take this to the other thread, that's what it's for anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

respond with this message with a like if you will participate


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Actually can someone help me with my signature I


ohare01 said:


> it's octoling


Oh? Octoooooliiiing! Got it! ♡

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

I uh..I don't know how to put images and links in my signature ;3; I need help


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> y e s
> your weak inkling eyes cannot handle it



it is true

also I can't participate in this war I think


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

splatoon 3??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274860 splatoon 3??


IS THIS REAL?


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274860 splatoon 3??



10/10 this would be my first splatoon game because I never played the others but I feel like I have to, now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274860 splatoon 3??


don't trick me-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> IS THIS REAL?


Oof no, it’s just Splatoon 3 slapped over the official Valentine’s day art


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

It says it's expected to come out in the fall!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> It says it's expected to come out in the fall!


Probably not though


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Bruh I got college stuff to worry about but nintendo really tryin to suck my pockets dry-


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

WAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274861 WAT


Wow that weapon looks like a failnaught and I want it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274861 WAT


*disappointed sigh* I want but can't have even if real


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

we stan


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274861 WAT


Holy crap that's so cool I wish it was real


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274861 WAT


The fans are gonna make Splatoon 3 before Nintendo does


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

now i want splatoon 3 with sharklings

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

the idols suck though


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> now i want splatoon 3 with sharklings



Now I want to be a sharkling


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

I wanna be a jellyfishling in splatoon 3


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> now i want splatoon 3 with sharklings
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> the idols suck though


I wanna see what happened to the more extreme species of squid and octopus


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I wanna be a jellyfishling in splatoon 3


I'm pretty sure the jelly fish are kids so...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 15, 2020)

Like what did the magnapinna squid turn into? Slender man inkling?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

splatoon 3: jellyfish expansion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Like what did the magnapinna squid turn into? Slender man inkling?


LOL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm pretty sure the jelly fish are kids so...


Then I wanna be a kid :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> splatoon 3: jellyfish expansion


Splatoon 3: sharko expansion


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Splatoon 3: sharko expansion


How would sharks work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How would sharks work


colored water?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

if nintendo doesn't make the game the fans sure as heck will


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How would sharks work


they eat the others and then they win


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274864 if nintendo doesn't make the game the fans sure as heck will


I want-


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

an axolotl


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 274864 if nintendo doesn't make the game the fans sure as heck will


OH MY GOSH THEYRE SO CUTE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Guys start posting in the other thread, not here or the other will get locked


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

oh ok


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

oh okay but why would they lock it? and where???


Rosie977 said:


> Guys start posting in the other thread, not here or the other will get locked


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oh okay but why would they lock it? and where???


They might lock my Splatoon thread if we are not posting there


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I just woke up with 17 notifications aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

@Jirachi100 you gotta see this https://www.artstation.com/artwork/k4PeYz


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

aaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Jirachi100 you gotta see this https://www.artstation.com/artwork/k4PeYz


I have to admit... those idols look familiar because Youtube kept trying to get me to listen to fanmade music


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 15, 2020)

once the quarantine is over nintendo has to make splatoon 3 and hire alexis pflaum


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello best thread ever.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Hello best thread ever.


Welcome back to
*trainwreck thread trainwreck thread*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler: I just found this for the thread


----------



## Kurb (Jun 15, 2020)

you can't say there was a horrible train wreck if it's been wrecked since 2015


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Soooooooo what now?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

winner!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome back to the train wreck thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

So many new pages in the last 30 days...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> So many new pages in the last 30 days...


I'm going to blame the group I accidentally became a part of.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> So many new pages in the last 30 days...


Ikr? _it's like a chatroom_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

looks like I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I like how we've killed this thread and moved on to the splatoon thread lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Ooooooooops lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Rip Last Person To Post Wins unless the other one dies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I predict it dies if the mods close it or we lose interest in Splatoon (lol what)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I predict it dies if the mods close it or we lose interest in Splatoon (lol what)


I doubt the second one would happen lmao

Still a bit scared for the first one..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

"Hey Kirbyfan! The Nintendo newsletter for June has arrived. "
Oh boooooy let's see what it says I've been playing...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> "Hey Kirbyfan! The Nintendo newsletter for June has arrived. "
> Oh boooooy let's see what it says I've been playing...
> 
> View attachment 274947


Hold up how did you get that? I want to find out mine


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hold up how did you get that? I want to find out mine


I linked my account to the My Nintendo website and I get emails from them.

Also I am suspicious because they linked me to some wallpapers and all them were Switch games except for Star Fox Zero. Is Star Fox Zero coming to the Switch???


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I linked my account to the My Nintendo website and I get emails from them.
> 
> Also I am suspicious because they linked me to some wallpapers and all them were Switch games except for Star Fox Zero. Is Star Fox Zero coming to the Switch???


Oh cool, I'll check my account and see what it's says
Also yay!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I linked my account to the My Nintendo website and I get emails from them.
> 
> Also I am suspicious because they linked me to some wallpapers and all them were Switch games except for Star Fox Zero. Is Star Fox Zero coming to the Switch???


Mines linked too and I see newsletters but it doesn't show the game stats like that..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mines linked too and I see newsletters but it doesn't show the game stats like that..


I see it at the very bottom of the newsletter. If it's not there, then I don't know.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't see it either


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hmm... Wonder if it has anything to do with parental controls. I've never had that and it's just a guess.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't have parental controls


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Me neither


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hmmm then yeah, I don't know


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

huh, thanks anyway


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

There must be some sort of setting that is making it not want to collect data on you. That's the only guess I have left.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 15, 2020)

stan iz*one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

O... Okay. No thanks I'm stanning Splatoon.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome back to the train wreck thread.

Ughhhhh my head hurts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah, I got stats in the newsletters sent to me as well.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Help I am in gif mood again


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m back after reading 10-20ish pages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Currently waiting for a game to install so might as well become the winner for a while.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome! Ahahaha you have no idea what happened here.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Probably not. I never know what to expect when I open this thread and I've been here for years.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Well... There are a bunch of users in the basement with Splatoon avatars now, lol. Something crazy happened.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm thinking of making mine into my pfp... She came out really good! Would that be weird?


Aha the thing that kind of started it all


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Huh, you know where they could be? 

They could even be among us right now...


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

The inkling octoling event on June 13

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

I was one too


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

winning


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok then


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

FreeHelium loves winning. That's his thing now. At least I think is.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m ready to lose again.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Awwww


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Wooooooo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Everyone wins/loses here anyway.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Only 47% done, looks like I'm going to be here a while. 

This game's from 2004, how is it taking so long?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Come on, make me win/lose


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

I can arrange a loss for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

ooo, another win!


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

I just realized.  Everyone’s wins are cancelled out by losses which means that nobody wins or loses, except maybe the OP, but that depends on how you look at it and *mutter mutter mutter mutter, writing in journal* *head explodes*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Just when you think you've won, victory gets taken away from you and you have to post all over again.


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Thats true


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

*Woomy*


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

_*Veemo*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

winner!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

K i d

S q u i d

K i d

S q u i d

K i d

S q u i d...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Wait my Inkling Amiibo is named Kid Squid.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Casually plops their post in this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

O n i o n s

O n i o n s

O n i o n s...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello, Bones lover _who cooked the Squid Sisters and Off the Hook.
Don't worry, I'm not actually mad._


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm on disc 2/3! Shouldn't be too much longer now...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> O n i o n s
> 
> O n i o n s
> 
> O n i o n s...


D e k u

D e k u

D e k u...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

W o o m y

W o o m y

W o o m y...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

I gave Stitches a halo today and he looks so cute and innocent wearing it.


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I just realized.  Everyone’s wins are cancelled out by losses which means that nobody wins or loses, except maybe the OP, but that depends on how you look at it and *mutter mutter mutter mutter, writing in journal* *head explodes*



But technically, the moment you post is the moment you win, and someone else may post after that, but when that happens you have already won and I don't think you should be able to lose a game after you have already won it? So I guess my point is that this thread has no real losers anyway, the title is misleading, we are winners, you, me, all of us


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I gave Stitches a halo today and he looks so cute and innocent wearing it.


Stitches looks cute in just about anything.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> But technically, the moment you post is the moment you win, and someone else may post after that, but when that happens you have already won and I don't think you should be able to lose a game after you have already won it? So I guess my point is that this thread has no real losers anyway, the title is misleading, we are winners, you, me, all of us



It depends on how you look at it to be honest, but yeah.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Stitches looks cute in just about anything.


You know the clothing for international children's day? It looks like it was meant for him. Cuteness overload!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Am now on Disc 3/3. After about an hour I will finally be able to play this game. 

I actually had to use an old USB disc drive because my computer doesn't have any built in.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Am now on Disc 3/3. After about an hour I will finally be able to play this game.
> 
> I actually had to use an old USB disc drive because my computer doesn't have any built in.


I'm sorry, but could you tell me with these disks you're talking about?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Aaaaaah I like seeing all these threads be active.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm sorry, but could you tell me with these disks you're talking about?


I'm installing Zoo Tycoon 2 on my new(ish) computer. I played it a lot some years ago and suddenly remembered it today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Yesterday, this thread was going crazy. Now, everything is just chill. Until it goes back to being a warzone thanks to me.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



MapleSilver said:


> I'm installing Zoo Tycoon 2 on my new(ish) computer. I played it a lot some years ago and suddenly remembered it today.


Wow that game is old. Now I remember the times when I went on Nickelodeon to play various flash games on there.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Yesterday, this thread was going crazy. Now, everything is just chill. Until it goes back to being a warzone thanks to me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> ...


The craziness moved to The Unoffical Splatoon Thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Well I finally have Zoo Tycoon running. Was worried something wouldn't work on my computer but it seems fine. Poor thing still thinks it's 2004, as it kept asking me to connect to a bunch of defunct servers. 

I shall now return to my cave. You can have the win for now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Sounds good.  Thank you!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

winning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I can't stop imagining Punchy being the one saying winning.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I can't stop imagining Punchy being the one saying winning.


LOL


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I can't stop imagining Punchy being the one saying winning.







win


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

I had to read about 10 pages to get back to the present discussion  

And were back to LPTPW. Soo heres my bid~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome back to the train wreck thread!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

"Haha! I win!" -Corrin


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Love it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

still winning


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Not so fast.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

So whats everyones favorite anime? I could use something new to watch~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> So whats everyones favorite anime? I could use something new to watch~


Nichijou


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> So whats everyones favorite anime? I could use something new to watch~


My favorite is Your Lie In April but that's a pretty sad one, I also like Bananya which is super cute and I recently started Sonic X


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Here's an image without context.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> My favorite is Your Lie In April but that's a pretty sad one, I also like Bananya which is super cute and I recently started Sonic X


YLIA broke my heart. I cried almost every episode and had to stop watching. it was gross sobbing haha

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Nichijou


Whats it about? Gimmi that hook!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> So whats everyones favorite anime? I could use something new to watch~


fist of the north star but that's more of a guilty pleasure, I'd highly recommend gurren lagann


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Call me an oldie, but do you remember the time back when people uploaded gameplay videos with potato camera quality and that capture cards were not common?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

winning winner


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> fist of the north star but that's more of a guilty pleasure, I'd highly recommend gurren lagann


I've watched Gurren Lagann! I loved every episode and the finalie was amazing~

My little brother watches Fist of The North Star, I'm not sure I understand half of whats going on but he likes it~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Octo-win


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 15, 2020)

look @ all these qts that were in my plaza tonight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> View attachment 275010
> look @ all these qts that were in my plaza tonight


Cuuuute


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> View attachment 275010
> look @ all these qts that were in my plaza tonight


BOB'S FACE LMAO


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BOB'S FACE LMAO


ikr LOL that's why i chose this photo out of the 5000 ones i took of this scene


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

bobs having none of that


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Ike: “I fight for my friends wins.”


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Call me an oldie, but do you remember the time back when people uploaded gameplay videos with potato camera quality and that capture cards were not common?


Don't forget the minute long intros and Kevin MacLeod music.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

im winner!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im winner!


Lol no


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Lol no



winner!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Swiped


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry to do this, but...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

winner!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

CHALLENGED


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Lol, ngl, but I’ve been laughing for a good part of the day because of you guys.  This is the most I’ve smiled in awhile X)


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Lol, ngl, but I’ve been laughing for a good part of the day because of you guys.  This is the most I’ve smiled in awhile X)



i get that a lot ngl


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 15, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Swooping the win out from under your post!


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

W i n


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

Darn


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

It’s time to w-w-w-w-w-w-WIN!  *Yu-Gi-Oh opening plays for some unknown reason*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

you thought wrong Yugi!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm baaaaaaaaack


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> View attachment 275049you thought wrong Yugi!



LMFAO I still love that so much


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

@Weiss Schnee I'm not sure how to explain Nichijou... There's kinda like... 2 different stories gong on and then they become connected?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

Does it have romance? Is it slice of life or actioney(?)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Does it have romance? Is it slice of life or actioney(?)


I think slice of life?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

<3 Slice of life stuff is my jam~


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Some of villagers look so cute when singing sometimes.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Post it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Post it note


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Bop it


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


ok i feel overly emotional rn because i drank a bit too much tonight and this gif literally made me cry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Minccino too cute


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 275074



What would the salad equivalent for this be?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> What would the salad equivalent for this be?


"I'm salad" idk


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

I’m... sadlad?  XD


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m... sadlad?  XD


_yes_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

OMG younger me was obsessed with these two Pokemon.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

I love Plusle and Minun!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Omg too cute, my heart—


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Yesssss


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

More please


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

More


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Omgggggg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2020)

Babies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

This was saved as a draft from last night... so here. One more Plusle and Minun gif. I'm dying of laughter... Dawn's hair..


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

winning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> winning


lol no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 275195


i can relate


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Kirby Triple Deluxe spoilers lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 16, 2020)

May i offer a nice cold drink in these tough times?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Kirby Triple Deluxe spoilers lol


i love that game

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 275196
> May i offer a nice cold drink in these tough times?


my brain became a peanut


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Boom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Boom


oh daaang


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Kinda big










I've played almost all of the Kirby games, lol.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Boom


Pretty much the world right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Kinda big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure my first videogame was kirby and i still love it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 275195


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Spoiler: What is this? HELP


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

win!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

resetting my town.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Ow


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Snarrl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

goodbye my NH town


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> goodbye my NH town


R.I.P. Hopkins


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> R.I.P. Hopkins


i have his amibo and he's forever


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Shortcake


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i have his amibo and he's forever


Thank goodness


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

guys i got pokemon emerald where do i go after getting the pokedex


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i got pokemon emerald where do i go after getting the pokedex



to gamefaqs, they got the best guides


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> to gamefaqs, they got the best guides


thanks


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> guys i got pokemon emerald where do i go after getting the pokedex


Uhhhh I think to the left of the Oldale???


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Uhhhh I think to the left of the Oldale???


yeah where the guy was tracing footprints


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

*is winnin*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

*is feeling emotionally weird*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

*is playing Pokemon Emerald*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *is winnin*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

how did my mudkip miss tackle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

@FreeHelium  thank you for your donation in these bad times


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

*is day dreaming too hard and almost falling asleep as a result*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

@Kurb 
you get a thank you for your donation


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

I named my new island Nerima after the city Your Lie In April takes place in


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I didn't choose my island name yet and I'm not sure if my brother would be fine with me naming it Inkopolis.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I named my new island Nerima after the city Your Lie In April takes place in


My truth in May

the sequel


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

i need donations for the username change fund :')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I didn't choose my island name yet and I'm not sure if my brother would be fine with me naming it Inkopolis.


Booyah base


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> My truth in May
> 
> the sequel


I wish they made a sequel, I miss that show sm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i need donations for the username change fund :')


I'm trying to earn TBT for the same reason.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Spoiler: Lol I just opened my notepad of island name ideas



Smashville
Duckburg
Inkopolis
New Bark
Floaroma
Beach City
Petalburg
Lilycove
Littleroot
Jubilife
Hearthome
Snowpoint
Veilstone
Goldenrod
Azalea
Sinjoh
Olivine
Seafoam
Cinnabar
Cerulean
Castelia
Driftveil
Nimbasa
Delfino
Anistar
Lumiose
Melemele
Pokepark
Dream Land
Patch Land
RippleStar
Hoshido
Mafia Town
Ice Cream
Tiny Woods
Beach Cave
Sky Tower
Halcandra
Moonside
New Donk
Stardew
St. Canard
Glitzville


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Booyah base


Inkland


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I feel like way too many of the names I put on the list are from Pokemon.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm trying to earn TBT for the same reason.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> ...


anything but smashville please

I like seafoam :0


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> anything but smashville please
> 
> I like seafoam :0


Hmm... I still have to see what my brother thinks, lol. The game will be his birthday present.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> @Kurb
> you get a thank you for your donation


Wait donations for what?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait donations for what?


look at my sig LOL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> look at my sig LOL


Oh uh sorry I can't really do much tbt... I can probably offer a lot of igb if you want those tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh uh sorry I can't really do much tbt... I can probably offer a lot of igb if you want those tho


that would be awesome as im broke but i haven't even unlocked the airport yet i think


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> that would be awesome as im broke but i haven't even unlocked the airport yet i think


How's 2 million? Let know when your airport opens!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How's 2 million? Let know when your airport opens!


Omg your sweet, really? I'll let you know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 16, 2020)

Bam wants a new special greeting but idk what to make him say


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How's 2 million? Let know when your airport opens!


airport just opened if your free I can pm you a dodo code


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> airport just opened if your free I can pm you a dodo code


Sure, I'll probably be in like ten minutes, so I'll tell you when I am!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Bam wants a new special greeting but idk what to make him say


sup bro


----------



## Kurb (Jun 16, 2020)

problem


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Kurb said:


> problem
> View attachment 275266


_*What the heck*_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Omg, I’m back and... there’s NOT more than 10 pages that I‘ve missed?

*walks outside*

It‘s a miracle... a Christmas miracle!

*Jurassic Park theme plays*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Omg, I’m back and... there’s NOT more than 10 pages that I‘ve missed?
> 
> *walks outside*
> 
> ...


Most of the Splatoon nonsense has its own thread now, hahaha.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow this thread is a bit more inactive now, I only read 3 pages...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah... I... I'm bored and I don't know what I'm dong anymore.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

What happened? The Spatoon thread also gained a few pages.
Its understandable though.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What happened? The Spatoon thread also gained a few pages.
> Its understandable though.


I'm not sure. I guess a lot of people are busy today? Plus ohare01 and Unhappyhome just reset their islands.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

True


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

I don’t really want to reset because it would be a hassle and besides I got a second copy which my family can play as their own town so I can help them.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, I probably won't reset when I get the game either. My brother and I will share it, anyway.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh no! No!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Wooooooooomy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

My town rating went down to three stars today. I really want to get five stars just so I could get the rewards and be done with it.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 16, 2020)

Go for it!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I never got perfect town status in New Leaf...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

I am hyped for a racing game that no one on the forums cares about and knows that it will take forever to release.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm impatient for next month aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm impatient for next month aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Why is that? Also, I win.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Why is that? Also, I win.


My brother's birthday is next month. I've been waiting this whole time to get New Horizons on that day...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> My brother's birthday is next month. I've been waiting this whole time to get New Horizons on that day...


Well, I just hope that everything goes well between you and your brother. The last thing you want to happen in the game is to fight over who gets what.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Well, I just hope that everything goes well between you and your brother. The last thing you want to happen in the game is to fight over who gets what.


Considering he barely did anything in New Leaf, it will probably be fine.


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

I feel like I went through a total of 12 avatars on this site. 
Some of them I changed quickly or only kept it for a few hours or for the inkling thread.
This one, Tangy dancing I might keep using it even after I change my avatar.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

win - the boy, punchy


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Punchy has returned


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I... don't... hate... Hazel.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

It feels like it’s taking forever to finish my animation, and it’s only been two days! Yes, I’m aware that it’s very time consuming but I’m still having fun with it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Miranda is moving in my second island, I don’t know how I feel actually. I ttd a lot there.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

So... this happened.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Guess what I’m doing. I’m ahuhuhuh... I’m winning!


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Darn it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

winning


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

kO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 16, 2020)

i really wanna mail someone bubblegum k.k even though hearing it for the 87th time pains me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I like Bubblegum K.K., but from my understanding, _everyone_ is using it now??? Aaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 16, 2020)

i like kk disco but now it’s getting more popular and everyone’s gonna thinkits dumb stupid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

My favorite is Go K.K. Rider, but I don't know anything about its popularity.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

My favorite is Steep Hill and idk how popular that is either


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 16, 2020)

I LOVE STEEP HILL!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020

wow I got really excited sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh yeah, Steep Hill is one of my favorites too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I LOVE STEEP HILL!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020
> 
> wow I got really excited sorry


_ahhhhhh it's so good especially tthe live version, just -chef's kiss-_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I have it playing in one of my rooms in Twinleaf, but I don't remember which one... I have 3 characters in that town...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

kk cruis'n and kk groove are my favs, also i guess that inkling thread didnt work out lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> kk cruis'n and kk groove are my favs, also i guess that inkling thread didnt work out lol


It's still going lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Lol, everything is so quiet now


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

@Weiss Schnee out here ing my posts but doesnt follow back hmmmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

i love kk stroll, especially that one part where the villager whistles the one part


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Weiss Schnee out here ing my posts but doesnt follow back hmmmmm


She found all my cute Pokemon gifs lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> @Weiss Schnee out here ing my posts but doesnt follow back hmmmmm


exactly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Wait, she's following me though...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Omgosh dont follow shame me   

ill fix this. One moment!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Omgosh dont follow shame me
> 
> ill fix this. One moment!


woohoo ty qwq


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Who am I missing now?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

trdctycytcytc I need to finish watching RWBY with my brother but I don't know how


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

:O I'm missing my baby @Unhappyhome 

Edit: followed her too~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm kinda glad TBT 3.0 calls it following... I was extremely nervous before with it saying friends, though I'm not sure why I was.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

i'd say 70% of my following list is people that either don't use this forum anymore or don't remember me lol


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Scrubbbb it!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

There's one person on my follow list I don't actually know, but everyone else I think I do.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I feel like K.K. Metal is also all over YouTube, the most common though there is always Raymond singing bubblegum k.k..


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like K.K. Metal is also all over YouTube, the most common though there is always Raymond singing bubblegum k.k..


Oh yeah, I actually really like K.K. Metal too.. Rip


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh, some more of my favorites are Rockin' K.K., DJ K.K., K.K. Condor, and K.K. Song


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

More of mine include Lucky K.K., K.K. Steppe, K.K. Lament, K.K. Bazaar, Go K.K. Rider!, K.K. Mountain Song, K.K. Condor, wait there's too many to list


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah, I probably forgot something... I'm not sure what, though.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

I really like kk jazz and agent kk


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I like Surfin K.K. because of my other favorite villager.
My top faves though is K.K Soul, K.K. love song and K.K. Bossa
I also like the Accf city theme and drivin’
I have way too many to list also, but those are nice songs.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256789417219375104
i'll always love kk metal just for this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ooh I forgot kk bossa and surfin kk, those are good too!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh yeah... I uh, forgot about the new ones in NH lol
I was sooo excited for that city folk song.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ooh I forgot kk bossa and surfin kk, those are good too!


Also drivin! There's so many!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256789417219375104
> i'll always love kk metal just for this


_yes I love them aaaaa_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh right... K.K. Bossa was in the anime movie... Yeah, I forgot I like it a lot too.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

K.K house is also a nice one and 2 of my NL villagers play that song.
Then also K.K. Rally and Steep hill and K.K Island 
K.K. Ragtime and Marine song 2001.
These are nice songs too.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

I like kk flamenco because it's fun to clap to...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

You know... I've heard K.K. Slider sing something that I really wish was actually in the game... What a shame it isn't... I would love it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I like kk flamenco because it's fun to clap to...


I forgot that one aaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Wild world theme?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Hmmmmmmm Splattack.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nevermind, ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

K.K. Slider showed up at a Splatoon concert... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yeah.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

It's really late, so I should probably go to sleep... good night!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

the boy punchy strikes back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's really late, so I should probably go to sleep... good night!


Goodnight Rosie!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 275381
> the boy punchy strikes back


AAAAAA HES SO CUTE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm staying up for 3-4 more hours... aaaaaaa what do I do?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm staying up for 3-4 more hours... aaaaaaa what do I do?


_sleep now?_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

i might go back to a punchy avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _sleep now?_


But I'm not sleepy... plus I take my allergy medicine in an hour.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m thinking of going to club tortimer again, if I do I might share a few stories and I might dress up as characters as well for fun. But my internet acts like trash sometimes which is a problem. I might though give a few screenshots.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Hmm.... I went there this morning. I forgot what I put in my post in the thread, though.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok, so my starters for my island were Sprocket and Diva, and I invited Nan, Cookie and Claude from mystery islands. Not bad if I do say so myself ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

i think it looks pretty good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa I think I might go to Club Tortimer....


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m thinking of changing my avatar again. But knowing me, I’m going to change it back to Tangy again after a few hours 
if i do, it’s my 13th one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Welp.... I'm on Club Tortimer...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

Meh...... Already leaving that first island. Weirdo...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

Aaaaaa now I'm just hyperactive Marie running around the island..


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

I got bored so I made a new character her name is Charlie and she does science stuff for big science corporation


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 275386
> I got bored so I made a new character her name is Charlie and she does science stuff


That's pretty cool actually!

also how do you guys like the new aesthetic I'm going for lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

wheres the feet


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa yes. I'm bored on Club Tortimer while people there are talking about things I barely care about ._.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's pretty cool actually!
> 
> also how do you guys like the new aesthetic I'm going for lol


Anime is good but I don’t watch it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> wheres the feet


_shhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Anime is good but I don’t watch it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> ...


watch your lie in april if u want to cry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Thaaaaat's it. I'm leaving the island and taking Callie to the next one.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> wheres the feet


right here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Awwww, no. Going to Club Tortimer is _*not *_making me any less bored.
I'm going to lose my sanity again... woomy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

_*OMG I just got asked to join a window cult on Club Tortimer. They stare at the window and say the strangest things... like the window is a god. 
GET ME OUT OF HERE.

Actually, I'm leaving now after they said the window wants me dead. What..*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> That's pretty cool actually!
> 
> also how do you guys like the new aesthetic I'm going for lol


Looks nice, what town theme are you going for also?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Looks nice, what town theme are you going for also?


I'm not sure, I'm thinking about basing it around the town in Your Lie in April since its named after that but I gotta think about it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Meh... Club Tortimer is boring again...


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Finally got to try moving in a villager with amiibo in NH, I wish it was like NL though.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

@ohare01 I can give you your nmt if you're ready now?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @ohare01 I can give you your nmt if you're ready now?


Alright, I'll go and get on!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> @ohare01 I can give you your nmt if you're ready now?


I'm on, since we're friends you don't need a dodo code c: my gates are open!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

i win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I had a dream about a Lolly plushie... maybe my subconscious is telling me I want one...
_Wait, why is Clockwise's avatar Lolly now?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I had a dream about a Lolly plushie... maybe my subconscious is telling me I want one...
> _Wait, why is Clockwise's avatar Lolly now?_


that is super weird o_o


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

i win again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2020)

Sweet, a win


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 17, 2020)

Mi win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

im so tired but i cant fall asleep.. dancing rosie and bob are soo cute jirachi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Kiki!

I think. Pretty sure. Maybe?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Kiki!
> 
> I think. Pretty sure. Maybe?


Yeah that’s Kiki


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Kinda big


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Kinda big


He groovin


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

And movin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


DnD with animal crossing villagers yes


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Omgosh what puppy is that??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Omgosh what puppy is that??


It's Butch


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi these dancing animals are making it really hard to not smile haha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

WHERE DO THEY GET FANS??


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> WHERE DO THEY GET FANS??


Only in pocket camp sadly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> WHERE DO THEY GET FANS??


I don't know... I'm assuming that's Pocket Camp, but I never played that.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Soul crushing. I hope they bring PC stuff like this to NH


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Punchy, who I now know as the "winning" cat, lol.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Hes shakin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

I think it's broken


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Aww, okay. It was just Rover.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

i win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello winning scientist, I'm a bored Inkling.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>



yoo the person who made that won a Twitter giveaway I hosted lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

I'm looking into commissioning something from them eventually


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

yeehaw im going swimming


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I can't even swim... This has nothing to do with my avatar. As a human, I legitimately cannot swim, since I never learned how to.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

So i just accidentally went diving dressed as an Inkling... oops


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 17, 2020)

If your reading this then you are about to win!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> So i just accidentally went diving dressed as an Inkling... oops


Lol... I've done that before, but I generally try not to since I lost interest in catching bugs and fish. ...And I kinda want to roleplay.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

i did it!! i won! they said it was impossible but i showed them! i showed them all!!* gAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Chicken and eggs. Whoops! Wrong thread. But at least I'll be able to win here!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

4 posts til 5k!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 4 posts til 5k!!


Wooooaaah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

I GOT MY FIRST CAMPER AND ITS RODNEY WHYYY


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

charlie does a science thing
(if your wondering the holograms say "how to commit tax fraud" and "what is obama's last name")


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Stupid Rodney


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Stupid Rodney


ok but


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Still no


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 275521


The first one was cute but that is no

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

I'm still booting him out with amiibo asap


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The first one was cute but that is no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> I'm still booting him out with amiibo asap


i will commit arson


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will commit arson


_n o_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

you can't stop me 
also,


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

wow it actually is there


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

_What did I miss? I just admitted to my Click Critters friends that I have a Splatoon OC, lol._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 275554


H o w


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

poor rodney


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh, sorry guys, Google thinks I'm not a good person.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

what have they done


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 275565  what have they done


That's cute _but it doesn't look like Hazel anymore._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

#notmyhazel


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

I JUST NOTICED I HIT 5K POSTS


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)

congradulaton


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I JUST NOTICED I HIT 5K POSTS


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

how did I do this in 3 months?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

How many posts did I have before TBT 3.0?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Luigi, *calm down.*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 275568


: D


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Spoiler: The Splatoon thread died and I'm losing my sanity again


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2020)

hey guys
imagine Pokemon Diamond rerelease


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hey guys
> imagine Pokemon Diamond rerelease


My first Pokemon game... my favorite region... *points to the second New Leaf town in my signature*
_*UGH I wish.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2020)

they’re teasing us
They know we want Diamond remakes. 
They are making us wait.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> they’re teasing us
> They know we want Diamond remakes.
> They are making us wait.View attachment 275585


_*Wait what*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2020)

they said it on twitter
One week.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

I just love this game so much...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

My second favorite Pokemon is from Black/White, so.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa






	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Spoiler: I WANT THIS SO BAD BUT I CAN'T HAVE IT AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Guys I was island hopping and I found Bones!!! @Shellzilla 

I had him in nl and he accidentally moved out, we've been reunited!! : D


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys I was island hopping and I found Bones!!! @Shellzilla
> 
> I had him in nl and he accidentally moved out, we've been reunited!! : D


YAY!!! Bones is one of my favorites!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Congrats!
I'm over here losing my mind and looking for artwork of shiny Minccino.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YAY!!! Bones is one of my favorites!


_wait a second this means I've had every single villager of yours in New Horizons in one point

are we twins??_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait a second this means I've had every single villager of yours in New Horizons in one point
> 
> are we twins??_


Wow that's weird...
We've had good villagers lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m back again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys I was island hopping and I found Bones!!! @Shellzilla
> 
> I had him in nl and he accidentally moved out, we've been reunited!! : D


Aww that's awesome! I'm glad you found your cute friend again. :')


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back again


I typed out a post in Brewster's Cafe then looked up and saw I had 11 notifications from you, lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I changed it again because I got a bit tired of the dancing gif for now.
I did change my pfp before this, but I only kept it for 3 minutes. So I decided to use this because it’s cute, I was thinking of making moving her in my second island since I have her card, but I can’t because of Molly, but who knows.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm pretty sure everything not about winning is off-topic, so...... lol, that's a lot of the thread now.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

win!
-the boy, 2020


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I was actually going to say that in the other thread, my bad.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

gay


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

What


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Why am I in Milky's signature? omg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why am I in Milky's signature? omg.


Cause you're baby. Listen I'm nothing special,,No big deal :3


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I just realized I’m not there...
oh well


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just realized I’m not there...
> oh well


Yes you are! :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm not sure if I'm used to this attention... Okay, maybe on Click Critters, but that's a small community,


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Diva drinks orange soda from her chin.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't like orange soda, actually. You can blame the orange flavored medicine I was given.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Mine does too, but I can’t find a photo since she moved out.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Diva drinks orange soda from her chin.


Wow lol

I got her as a starter and I'm gonna embrace it, I love her !!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yip yip!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I just Googled "jirachi100 click critters" and this was on page 2


Jirachi100 said:


> I'm well known on Click Critters but I doubt anyone here plays that lol.



_I'm really bored, okay?_


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I wonder if anyone’s signatures showed up on google images.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm used to this attention... Okay, maybe on Click Critters, but that's a small community,


Listen,, My life is on the Internet,  I gain popularity just by bein me,, but if I see a baby I instantly give them some shine,, :33


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder if anyone’s signatures showed up on google images.


Most of what I saw on Google images was actually from Click Critters, so... I don't know lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

I mean my instagram has shown up and my pixilart and some other stuff,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

_OH NO I scrolled down far enough and found this._


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> _OH NO I scrolled down far enough and found this._


cute :3

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

So I want Kabuki (my dreamie) but Twiggy must go but my sister loves Twiggy help-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

It's also Tangy's birthday today. I have her in my New Leaf town, so I want to make it special by giving me the win and passing it to her so she can be happy.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> cute :3


It's a gif I've been overusing.

Also yeeeaaaahhhh the farther I scroll, the more TBT content I find. Welp.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Google images?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It's a gif I've been overusing.
> 
> Also yeeeaaaahhhh the farther I scroll, the more TBT content I find. Welp.


Are we famous? :00


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Are we famous? :00


Nobody's going to Google my username and Click Critters together so nah, lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Nobody's going to Google my username and Click Critters together so nah, lol.


Shoot ;3;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

I win again for the millionth time.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Spoiler: big


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

big cute :3


Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: big


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: big


That alone is giving me the inspiration to continue my short animation. I need to shoot procrastination in the foot so I can keep going.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Tell me this soundtrack reminds you of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Tell me this soundtrack reminds you of Animal Crossing.


_What yes._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

I looked myself up and ahhhhh they found me


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

That’s google for you, google likes to stalk.
Did they show your sig?
I remember searching my Roblox name long time ago and it showed up, even on google images.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That’s google for you, google likes to stalk.
> Did they show your sig?
> I remember searching my Roblox name long time ago and it showed up, even on google images.


Surprisingly no sig, but they found my flag shop, Tom thread and a bunch of my other threads so that's creepy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Wait would it be weird if I went from Milky Star to Neversatisfied?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

I like Milky Star actually but that's your choice


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

These random Spongebob clips I've been recommended are gold. I laughed for a good minute!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I like Milky Star actually but that's your choice


Oh you do~ I was gonna change it because I thought the name was silly and Neversatisfied is just been my thing since Hamilton became a thing but idk,, Milky is persona name,, aaah


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Folks, just never post here ever again so I can be done okay later.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

nu :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

If that's how you like it, fine. I'm fine with it to be honest because I can always come back here to take back the win. :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Gimme your tbt or I win :3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

It's like a red button that you want to press 
*seriously please don't look*


Spoiler:  Don't press


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's like a red button that you want to press
> *seriously please don't look*
> 
> 
> ...


What if this was my pfp?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What if this was my pfp?


YES


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

I have springs in my mouth am I part robot now?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> YES


o h


----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2020)

i hope all the switch scalpers die excruciatingly in a pit of fire


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i hope all the switch scalpers die excruciatingly in a pit of fire


wh-


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I swear its been one week since I used my phone because of quarantine.
I don't use it unless if im outside.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I swear its been one week since I used my phone because of quarantine.
> I don't use it unless if im outside.


I don't use my phone unless I'm playin games or texting my friends,, aah but i'm mostly on my switch,,

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

So now i'm addicted to collectibles,, I get it,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Woo, I lost more sanity after I thought about how many OCs I threw away or pushed aside. *Fun...*
Ribbon isn't safe and she knows it. Now think about that when you stare at my currently unhappy avatar.
Anyway, uh... How is everyone doing?


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok, I guess


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Woo, I lost more sanity after I thought about how many OCs I threw away or pushed aside. *Fun...*
> Ribbon isn't safe and she knows it. Now think about that when you stare at my currently unhappy avatar.
> Anyway, uh... How is everyone doing?


Ji baby,, Bring back your ocs we can make ours friends,, though uh,, they're gay children a h and one is a country one is rabbit yokai two are 4 are aliens aaahh one is a bear yokai ._. nvm mine are weird


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I have way too many ocs, but I keep losing the motivation to draw them. ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ji baby,, Bring back your ocs we can make ours friends,, though uh,, they're gay children a h and one is a country one is rabbit yokai two are 4 are aliens aaahh one is a bear yokai ._. nvm mine are weird





Spoiler



My Kirby OCs give me bad Tumblr memories... so uhhhhhhhh maybe not.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My Kirby OCs give me bad Tumblr memories... so uhhhhhhhh maybe not.


Aww,, Kirby,, Fun I dislike Kirby in Smash but anywhere else I don't mind him :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww,, Kirby,, Fun I dislike Kirby in Smash but anywhere else I don't mind him :3


The OCs are cute but my memories associated with them are bad..


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Finally got to install a printer software for my computer, I can finally scan my sketches.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> The OCs are cute but my memories associated with them are bad..


I get it, I had a cringy Oc named Zoey,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

cgfctyytcvtyccvyhucv _WHAT I love Night in the Woods!!_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> cgfctyytcvtyccvyhucv _WHAT I love Night in the Woods!!_


Cute but idk what that is,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Cute but idk what that is,,


Oh, it's just an indie game that I have on my Switch. The gif is fan art that makes it look like Animal Crossing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Oh, it's just an indie game that I have on my Switch. The gif is fan art that makes it look like Animal Crossing.


Ooh,, now what's a indie game. I'm kinda dumb aaah,, I stick to main stream stuff like Pokemon and splatoon and sometimes I play visual novels aaah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ooh,, now what's a indie game. I'm kinda dumb aaah,, I stick to main stream stuff like Pokemon and splatoon and sometimes I play visual novels aaah


It basically means it's made by a smaller company.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ooh,, now what's a indie game. I'm kinda dumb aaah,, I stick to main stream stuff like Pokemon and splatoon and sometimes I play visual novels aaah


Ooohh what visual novels??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Time to once again go searching for that fishing tourney screenshot I wanted to put in the cursed images thread...

Edit: I found it...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ooohh what visual novels??


Just some silly anime stuff, another simple datin sim,,

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Time to once again go searching for that fishing tourney screenshot I wanted to put in the cursed images thread...
> 
> Edit: I found it...


show Ji!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> show Ji!







__





						The cursed images thread
					





					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

So I took down my waterfall entrance yesterday and I don’t regret it. I noticed that it made my island a bit bigger.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

🌤️🌥


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Oops too big


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

I feel like this thread has been a bit inactive lately, I remember scrolling through 10-30 pages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I feel like this thread has been a bit inactive lately, I remember scrolling through 10-30 pages


Yeah... It's kinda sad...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

I've been doing other things besides talking here,, I've been playing ac and talking to Unhappyhome

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

Oh my goooosh Unhappyhome


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Resetters of America


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Resetters of America


Y e s 3/4 people in our private chat reset lmao


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

There’s too many nice summer clothes in NH and it’s hurting my storage. 
Please increase the cap Nintendo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I've never been in a private chat group on TBT.


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Same


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I've done lots of private chatting with my friend from Click Critters, but she gets off of her computer waaaaay earlier than I do.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've been doing other things besides talking here,, I've been playing ac and talking to Unhappyhome
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Privacy invasion

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Resetters of America


I made the beautiful name


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

We made that private chat like a month ago, originally we were arguing about our favorite villagers but now we're like best friends (especially @Unhappyhome and me, she's my best friend I met on the forum) and it's somehow still going on, almost to 200 pages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Privacy invasion
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> ...


_you're welcome_


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s an amazing name 10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

Who hath thou summoned I?
oh just ohare01 how's it going ty ily (best friends yay)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

It's a very fitting name.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

Just changed the name to resetters of Europe


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

*Fit*ting


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

What should I change the name to I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Resetters of the Horizon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

Still open to suggestions


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Tbt reset group


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 17, 2020)

either Johto or Sinnoh  remakes are inbound


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

_Whatever it is, I do *not* want more Let's Go. _Just saying.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 17, 2020)

no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

_When did you become a squid?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Representation of my sanity right now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm here to reclaim my winning throne, thanks for keeping the seat warm @Unhappyhome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

I win


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

hi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

sup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

I win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

>redacted<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Woomy 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> oh God delete it no


W h y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h y


just do it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> just do it


O oki


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O oki


you didn't post it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

I saw nothing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you didn't post it


_it has been d e l e t e_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

I win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

You lose

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

My child I thought you were going to sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I win


SLEEP CHILD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You lose
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> My child I thought you were going to sleep


Okay good night


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Okay good night


Goodnight ^^ I'll stay up til 3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

Welp, there goes my sanity again. Time to look for something to do... hahaha I doubt I will.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

If Sinnoh remakes get announced, y’all owe me 25 tbt


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If Sinnoh remakes get announced, y’all owe me 25 tbt


But I want Sinnoh remakes.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Guys.. I'm starting to regret resetting my island


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Why?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Guys.. I'm starting to regret resetting my island


Aw, that's why I got a second copy of New Leaf... I know it's waaay more expensive to do that for New Horizons, so yikes.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why?


I miss it a lot, I miss my villagers, bulletin board messages, letters from friends, being able to have a nice looking island and saying i made it myself, the fact it was my first island, just everything... I don't think I can watch the old videos of my villagers singing and old pictures without getting emotional..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> Aw, that's why I got a second copy of New Leaf... I know it's waaay more expensive to do that for New Horizons, so yikes.


I have a second copy but I couldn't reset it cause I was saving villagers for my friends..


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I miss it a lot, I miss my villagers, bulletin board messages, letters from friends, being able to have a nice looking island and saying i made it myself, the fact it was my first island, just everything... I don't think I can watch the old videos of my villagers singing and old pictures without getting emotional..


Thats sad, I’m sure it’ll get better though.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thats sad, I’m sure it’ll get better though.


I hope.. man this game destroys my emotions

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

I might take a break from it bc this isn't very healthy..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Trying to remember if I've had anything similar happen... uhhhh uhhhhhhhh
I guess losing anything that was digital on my original 3DS is close... but not close enough since most of my games were physical... 

Oh! I broke my Pokemon Platinum game once and it took me about 10 years to realize how to fix it... So yeah, that bothered me for a long time.


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Well I thought I lost my NL save when I got a new 3ds and I kept resetting for my favorite villager, I got it back though by updating the game and I got shocked when that happened.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

I wish that I could get my save data back...


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

If only Nintendo added cloud saves for this game.
I keep worrying about my save sometimes.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Ugh, wait.... I just remembered how much I miss LOZ Oracle of Seasons... my cartridge completely died.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

I think i’m being left behind on the whole every copy of mario 64 is personalized thing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I think i’m being left behind on the whole every copy of mario 64 is personalized thing


Huh... Those started popping up on my brother's YouTube page on our Switch. (We only use his for watching Youtube on the TV)


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

From what i believe, this whole ARG started from an image of Warrior on Mario 54, in which he says, “you want fun? Wario show you fun!”


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

That would explain why Wario was in the first video that popped up...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

This video is outdated but it's a masterpiece


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I thought Unhappyhome was going to sleep but I saw it showing her online lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I thought Unhappyhome was going to sleep but I saw it showing her online lol.


_I was just thinking that, what is the child doing_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Well... I finished the video, lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Well... I finished the video, lol.


Did you like it lol? Even after watching it multiple times I still laughed out loud haha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Did you like it lol? Even after watching it multiple times I still laughed out loud haha


Yeah and I can see what time period it is from.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yeah and I can see what time period it is from.


Another smash bros vid lol






	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

2nd part


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Okay, that was funny.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm gonna go to bed, goodnight!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I should sleep too... but I'm not sleepy yet... hmm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I was just thinking that, what is the child doing_


shut up I'm totally asleep and not island hopping 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> I thought Unhappyhome was going to sleep but I saw it showing her online lol.


you saw nothing child


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Hmmm.... I'm still here. I see you.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

hey, vsauce, Micheal here


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Where are your fingers? Seriously. It's a pretty easy question. You should be able to answer it. But how do you know? How does anyone know anything?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

This is me


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: The rest of the meme



You might say, well, I know where my fingers are. I'm looking right at them. Or, I can touch them, I can feel them, they're right here and that's good. Your senses are a great way to learn things. In fact, we have way more than the usual five senses we talk about. For instance, your kinesthetic sense, proprioception. This is what the police evaluate during a field sobriety test. It allows you to tell where your fingers and arms and head and legs in your body is all in relation to each other without having to look or touch other things. We have way more than five senses, we have at least twice as many and then some. But they're not perfect.

There are optical illusions, audio illusions, temperature sensation illusions, even tactile illusions. Can you turn your tongue upside down? If so, perfect. Try this. Run your finger along the outer edge of the tip of your upside down tongue. Your tongue will be able to feel your finger, but in the wrong place. Our brains never needed to develop an understanding of upside down tongue touch. So, when you touch the right side of your tongue when it's flipped over to your left side you perceive a sensation on the opposite side, where your tongue usually is but isn't when it's upside down. It's pretty freaky and cool and a little humbling, because it shows the limits of the accuracy of our senses, the only tools we have to get what's out there in here.

The philosophy of knowledge, the study of knowing, is called epistemology. Plato famously said that the things we know are things that are true, that we believe and that we have justification for believing. those justifications might be irrational or they might be rational, they might be based on proof, but don't get too confident because proven is not a synonym for true. Luckily, there are things that we can know without needing proof, without needing to even leave the house, things that we can know as true by reason alone. These are things that we know a priori. An example would be the statement "all bachelors are unmarried." I don't have to go survey every bachelor on earth to know that that is true. All bachelors are unmarried because that's how we define the word bachelor. Of course, you have to know what the words bachelor and unmarried mean in the first place. Oh, you do? Okay. Perfect. That's great. But how do you know?

This time I mean functionally, how do you know? Where is knowledge biologically in the brain? What are memories made out of? We are a long way from being able to answer that question completely but research has shown that memories don't exist in the brain in single locations. Instead, what we call a memory is likely made up of many different complex relationships all over the brain between lots of brain cells, neurons. A major cellular mechanism thought to underlie the formation of memories is long-term potentiation or LTP. When one neuron stimulates another neuron repeatedly that signal can be enhanced overtime LTP, wiring them more strongly together and that connection can last a long time, even an entire lifetime. A collection of different brain cells, neurons that fire together in a particular order over and over again frequently and repeatedly can achieve long-term potentiation, becoming more sensitive to each other and more ready to fire in the exact same way later on in the future. They're a physical thing in your brain, firing together more easily because you strengthen that pattern of firing. You memorized. This branching forest of firing friends looks messy, but look closer. It could be the memory of your first kiss. A living souvenir of the event. If I were to go into your brain and cut out those cells, could I make you forget your first kiss or could I make you forget where your fingers are? Only if I cut out a lot of your brain. Because memories aren't just stored in one relationship, they're stored all over the brain. The events leading up to your first kiss are stored in one network, the way it felt to the way it smelled in different networks, all added up together making what you call the memory of your first kiss.

How many memories can you fit inside your head? What is the storage capacity of the human brain? The best we can do is a rough estimate, but given the number of neurons in the brain involved with memory and the number of different connections a single neuron can make Paul Reber at Northwestern University estimated that we can store the digital equivalent of about 2.5 petabytes of information. That's the equivalent of recording a TV channel continuously for 300 years. That's a lot of information. That is a lot of information about skills you can do and facts and people you've met, things in the real world. The world is real, right? How do you know?

It's a difficult question, but it's not rocket science. Instead, it is asking whether or not rocket scientists even exist in the first place. The theory that the Sun moved around the earth worked great. It predicted that the Sun would rise every morning and it did. It wasn't until later that we realized what we thought was true might not be. So, do we or will we ever know true reality or are we stuck in a world where the best we can do is be approximately true? Discovering more and more useful theories every day but never actually reaching true objective actual reality. Can science or reason ever prove convincingly that your friends and YouTube videos and your fingers actually exist beyond your mind? That you don't just live in the matrix?

No. Your mind is all that you have, even if you use instruments, like a telescope or particle accelerators. The final stop for all of that information is ultimately you. You are alone in your own brain, which technically makes it impossible to prove that anything else exists. It's called the egocentric predicament. Everything you know about the world out there depends on and is created inside your brain. This mattered so much to Charles Sanders Peirce that he drew a line between reality, the way the universe truly is, and what he called the phaneron, the world as filtered through our senses and bodies, the only information we can get. If you want to speak with certainty you live in, that is you react to and remember and experience your phaneron, not reality. The belief that only you exist and everything else, food, the universe, your friends are all figments of your mind is called solipsism. There is no way to convince a solipsist that the outside world is real. And there is no way to convince someone who doubts that the universe wasn't created just three seconds ago along with all of our memories. It's a frightening realization that we don't always know how to deal with. There's even The Matrix defense.

In 2002 Tonda Lynn Ansley shot and killed her landlady. She argued that she believed she was in the matrix, that her crimes weren't real. By using the matrix defense, she was found not guilty by reason of insanity, because the opposite view is just way healthier and common. It's called realism. Realism is the belief that the outside world exists independently of your own phaneron. Rocks and stars and Thora Birch would continue to exist even if you weren't around to experience them. But you cannot know realism is true. All you can do is believe.

Martin Gardner, a great source for math magic tricks, explained that he is not a solipsist because realism is just way more convenient and healthy and it works. As to whether it bothered him that he could never know realism was true, he wrote, "If you ask me to tell you anything about the nature of what lies beyond the phaneron, my answer is how should I know? I'm not dismayed by ultimate mysteries, I can no more grasp what is behind such questions as my cat can understand what is behind the clatter I make while I type this paragraph." Humble stuff. What strikes me is the cat.

Cats do not understand keyboards, but they know the keyboards are a fun place to be. It's a great way to get the attention of a human, they're warm and exciting, surrounded by noises and flashing lights plus cats love to get their scent on whatever they can, a mark of their existence. We aren't that much different, except instead of keyboards we have the mysteries of the universe. We will never be able to understand all of them.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: The rest of the meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not reading all that lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

i got to the tongue bit

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

so do y'all have original animal crossing? I don't


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got to the tongue bit
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> so do y'all have original animal crossing? I don't


I don't either but I want it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

I HATE SAHARA! she went into my house, made it ugly and then I had to pay for it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I HATE SAHARA! she went into my house, made it ugly and then I had to pay for it!


Rip


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 275741
> View attachment 275742


she deserves it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 275742
> 
> View attachment 275743


Wait is that O'Hare's house :0000


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i got to the tongue bit
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> so do y'all have original animal crossing? I don't


No, but I wish I did. I could play it on my Wii if I got it somehow...



Clockwise said:


> Spoiler: The rest of the meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read some of that and it really messed with me... especially the part about the brain...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait is that O'Hare's house :0000


Yeah!
I decided to get him in Taiga to see if I like him before he moves into Taiga Cove. And I do so I'm getting him soon : D


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

If a villager says another villager is thinking about moving out, does that mean that they will ping you about it? Axel is thinking about moving, but he hasn't called me over (I haven't talked to him)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> If a villager says another villager is thinking about moving out, does that mean that they will ping you about it? Axel is thinking about moving, but he hasn't called me over (I haven't talked to him)


Yes. Usually if they aren't pinging (Plus make sure they aren't complaining about how long it has been first), I just save and quit, then look for them again. It works about 90% of the time. However, if you happen to actually want him to leave, I'd recommend not talking to him because villagers can change their mind if your friendship level is too low.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yes. Usually if they aren't pinging (Plus make sure they aren't complaining about how long it has been first), I just save and quit, then look for them again. It works about 90% of the time. However, if you happen to actually want him to leave, I'd recommend not talking to him because villagers can change their mind if your friendship level is too low.


Thanks! I've reloaded a few times but no pings... Just to make sure, this is what ohare said, is it the right thing?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thanks! I've reloaded a few times but no pings... Just to make sure, this is what ohare said, is it the right thing?
> View attachment 275747


Yeah. Make sure there's not an event going on (Most of them prevent pings for some stupid reason.) and also that Axel isn't complaining that it's been too long since you last spoke.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

I reset my town


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yeah. Make sure there's not an event going on (Most of them prevent pings for some stupid reason.) and also that Axel isn't complaining that it's been too long since you last spoke.


There's no events going on for the next few days. Should I talk to him? We haven't talked since I started my town (roughly a week ago)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I reset my town


Congrats! Why did you?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> There's no events going on for the next few days. Should I talk to him? We haven't talked since I started my town (roughly a week ago)


Yes. If you haven't talked to him at all before, that's likely the problem. Or that's it been a week. I can't think.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Congrats! Why did you?


meh, wasn't really happy with it and its not like I had 3,000 hours of work


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yes. If you haven't talked to him at all before, that's likely the problem. Or that's it been a week. I can't think.


Ahh ok, thats probably why. And it's been a week since I last talked to him, but we have talked before.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

So many resetters... so many resetters... omg


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

now I don't know if I want a science fiction-y island or a music-y island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't even know if my island will have a theme since my New Leaf towns sure don't.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

you know what? I'm just gonna name it eureka


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks so much Jirachi! I talked to him and then he pinged me! Hes free if anyone wants him?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't even know if my island will have a theme since my New Leaf towns sure don't.


ink island when


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Thanks so much Jirachi! I talked to him and then he pinged me! Hes free if anyone wants him?


I like him actually but I can't find my 2ds ;;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ink island when


Heh.... heh........ I haven't asked my brother if we can name it Inkopolis yet.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I like him actually but I can't find my 2ds ;;


Aww sorry about that! He's staying for about a week before he moves, so if you find it soon, you can have him.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

i must have not liked bramble because when I reset peculia (my og new leaf town) i felt kinda sad but I don't feel the same way for bramble


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

looks like i saved alfonso from the purge


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i must have not liked bramble because when I reset peculia (my og new leaf town) i felt kinda sad but I don't feel the same way for bramble


That's how I felt about Mochi until it sank in last night that it was all gone


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> looks like i saved alfonso from the purge


ye, he would be _*dead* _if it weren't for you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Does all this count as me as losing my sanity again? bhjbhjv hjv cghhchcytcy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

ugh I wanna name my resident representative Charlie but I also don't because I have Dom and I could make a lot of cash money with him and I don't want to go through resetting heck


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Honestly even if I hated Taiga Cove, I would never reset


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: OMG what is this? I'm dying


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

maries not gonna stay fresh after she gets hit with a hammer
also I updated my sig


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: What








The rating is concerning but everything looks normal to me.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

ack I should've sent my bells to @ohare01 and then when I reset I should've asked for them back DARN


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Where am I...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Where am I...


this is epic


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Is no one going to acknowledge that Marie goes to party City is rated adults only?

Edit: oh, jirachi did


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: At least I'm not posting more Splatoon this time












	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Is no one going to acknowledge that Marie goes to party City is rated adults only?


I typed something about that under the image but yeah idk


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: At least I'm not posting more Splatoon this time


1/10, story was great! loved it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: How did I even get to this part of the internet?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Lol imma start too


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

nooo now I have muffy


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ye, he would be _*dead* _if it weren't for you





time to tell him the news


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nooo now I have muffy


Ouch, rip


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Woo








_*It's just shoes. Who's making these ratings?!*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 275760
> time to tell him the news


"so you see, Alfonso, your previous island representative is *dead. *you and Reneigh were the only survivors also Enx hated you ok bye!"


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Send more these make me happy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Very relatable


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> "so you see, Alfonso, your previous island representative is *dead. *you and Reneigh were the only survivors also Enx hated you ok bye!"



damn eh, i wanted to try and get barold but now this happens, kinda feel like keeping him around now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Whaaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Spoiler: Whaaaaaaa


how to find these


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't even know


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how to find these


I don't know... my search was originally "Super Smash Bros. Ultimate gif Inkling ".... Google is weird.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: What is up with these ratings?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Also relatable


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: ?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Nooooooooooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Rip Luigi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: Rip Luigi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275777


LOL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: My favorite one yet


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Does this one work? Unsure with the url


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: My favorite one yet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275778


hgvgvghvghvhgvghv hgvg


Spoiler: My playlist was actually on this when I saw the post


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler










	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second one is cool ngl


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Here's a lot because I don't have the patience to post separately


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler








Who is Felix?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

I actually have to go for a few minutes but I'll be back with more soon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



You thought there was going to be something interesting in this spoiler? Well think again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

W h y


https://imgur.com/a/kpND93y



	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

Of any cat why her


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

2nd best cat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 2nd best cat


Yes but I have her amiibo so,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Why hello there.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

wwdc guy is back and better than ever


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 275806
> wwdc guy is back and better than ever


_What_


----------



## serudesu (Jun 18, 2020)

what do they win exactly 

do they win art c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

You just... Win.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

serudesu said:


> what do they win exactly
> 
> do they win art c:


Hmmm... good question.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 18, 2020)

oh. okay. x'D 
i guess it fulfills the "i never win anything," so goodluck to all.  : o 

<3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

*Bumps everyone out of the way*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

winner
i finally cleared out my follow list, now its more clean and accurate


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Ahhhhh I hate the sound of custom paths!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

thinking about changing my town name to Summers


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> thinking about changing my town name to Summers


Like from Earthbound?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey what happened to the microwave thread? i could have sworn it had more pages


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Hey what happened to the microwave thread? i could have sworn it had more pages


I don't know... it says I have 93 posts there.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Like from Earthbound?


yes! someone knows!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes! someone knows!


I played it on my Wii U, yeah.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello again. I win. Yay...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

No


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Hiw do I join


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Join what?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

winning!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello, winning cat. I am an octopus and secretly also a squid.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

A new last person to post wins exists nuuu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

What is she doing?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> A new last person to post wins exists nuuu


It'll probably get locked because it's the same as this


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

itll die if you dont post in it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Good point, Punchy.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

Oh, she changed the title.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Ah good it just died..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I wonder how many people didn't believe I was part Octoling.


----------



## TinyPrincess (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm enjoying this thread. It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

This is my favorite thread... It's the best when it's actually active.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

26 minutes of inactivity and I'm bringing it back. You lose, Seastar!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

i win shellzilla


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

this win is sponsored by Nooks cranny


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Why am I not used to my new name?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> this win is sponsored by Nooks cranny
> View attachment 275874


I love it you can really tell it's not edited


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

You wish. Oh look I've been ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

i win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Daisy asserting her dominance. That doesn't stop me from winning, though.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

@Shellzilla


----------



## Mick (Jun 18, 2020)

Whoa, rip Jirachi :0

Shiny new username though I like it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Shellzilla


No seriously, where are you finding these villagers doing t-poses? I must know so I can laugh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> .


.


----------



## Mick (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> .


no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> No seriously, where are you finding these villagers doing t-poses? I must know so I can laugh.


Well, I Googled "animal crossing sheep gif" and the Daisy one was the first image... but... she's a dog.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> .


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, I Googled "animal crossing sheep gif" and the Daisy one was the first image... but... she's a dog.


That's google for ya.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


my last two braincells at 2 am


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh... I found Punchy now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

<redacted>


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm hungry now, so I'll probably be back. If not, I'm going to work on my small animation. Have a good one, everyone, and stay crazy in this thread.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> <redacted>


I'm curious what you posted


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm curious what you posted


Me too. It was already gone when I saw it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

I left for like five minutes to eat and I come back with THIRTEEN notifications!? How is that even possible?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep, that happens to me also, I wake up with 10-30 notifications or get 10-20 after eating or taking a break.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Cute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Do you guys like my new sig?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you guys like my new sig?


ITS PERFECT! Where did you get it? I love it!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ITS PERFECT! Where did you get it, I love it?


I commissioned one from Ace Marvel! He has a signature shop in the museum ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

the chad ace marvel strikes again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


ITS TOO CUTE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


_my new dream is to hang out with Marshal irl_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


What is that from :000


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is that from :000


I actually don't know...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

_Me thinking I’ve won, only to lose once someone posts.  2016, colorized._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I actually don't know...


I think it might be that animal crossing plaza thing for wii u which I never got to experience before it got taken down :c


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I think it might be that animal crossing plaza thing for wii u which I never got to experience before it got taken down :c


Aaaaaa same. It was too late when I got my Wii U...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> 
> Aaaaaa same. It was too late when I got my Wii U...


Same ;;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


_moe what is going on w your house_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


_this is why I love Moe_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I commissioned one from Ace Marvel! He has a signature shop in the museum ^^


I see Bones there. Diva is also present for good measure!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I see Bones there. Diva is also present for good measure!


Yep! And I'm keeping both of them lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yep! And I'm keeping both of them lol


That doesn't mean I'm going to let you win this thread though. HA!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> That doesn't mean I'm going to let you win this thread though. HA!


_think again huhuhu_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

so i’m getting around 100 bucks from my friends for my birthday
what do i spend it on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

I win

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Kurb said:


> so i’m getting around 100 bucks from my friends for my birthday
> what do i spend it on


an animal crossing plushie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _think again huhuhu_


Well look what just happened, even though the win has changed at least two times.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I win
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

a 100 dollar animal crossing plush?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a 100 dollar animal crossing plush?


Custom ones are around that price


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> a 100 dollar animal crossing plush?


Try to find a non-popular villager if you can. I bet it'll be all more special for your friend!


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do you guys like my new sig?


It looks pretty


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> It looks pretty


Thank you!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

New sig coming soon! ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so i’m getting around 100 bucks from my friends for my birthday
> what do i spend it on


first you give me half for winning the bet, then you buy the plush


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

*Veeeeeeeemo*


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

I finally got to hear 3am and it sounds weird. 
I also like 5am, it’s sounds so pretty.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

*hums Calamari Inkantation*


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I finally got to hear 3am and it sounds weird.
> I also like 5am, it’s sounds so pretty.


Well I actually TTed to just hear it actually


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

*hums Bubbly Clouds*

...wait.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

if y’all r humming then i get to hum the melody of The Deep Darkness


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaa I'm so bored.

*Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo Veemo *


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Same


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



Is it bad that I'm suspicious we may have an under 13 user on here?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



why? i’m basically above 13 btw (not telling the rest)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



It's just... the things Cadycat has been posting... I'm not sure...


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



yeah I feel the same way too, don’t want to say the rest.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I keep forgetting I want to post gifs and screenshots because the thread keeps dying.


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Shes so cute, she moved in the second island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

_I honestly don't think so..._


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

new thread dedicated to helping me spend money


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's just... the things Cadycat has been posting... I'm not sure...





Spoiler



me and Unhappyhome think the same thing


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



oh, you mean the gacha girl? i propose we burn her computer


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm starting to question why I did this...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

Do we alert the mods, or...l


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do we alert the mods, or...l


Is it against the rules to have someone under 13 here?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is it against the rules to have someone under 13 here?





Spoiler



If you live in the U.S., I'm pretty sure it violates COPPA unless you get parental permission.


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

I think so, it’s basically for safety.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Ohh, alright

thankfully I waited lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

..The problem is Cadycat claims she's 18


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah it was mentioned in the rules
“You must be at least 13 years of age to register on and use the forum.”


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

I thought this tread died lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler



I'll admit I didn't wait for Neopets but that doesn't matter now lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

It will never die


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yeah it was mentioned in the rules
> “You must be at least 13 years of age to register on and use the forum.”


Cadycat claims she's 18..


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I thought this tread died lol


it won’t die


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cadycat claims she's 18..


And she doesn't sound it at all...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

:33


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cadycat claims she's 18..





Spoiler



but there is some typos she did make


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey i'm 17 but I sound 5. Though..I purposely act like a baby.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Milky, my old name is still in your signature.
Also... trust me... Cady sounds younger than Milky.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Aaah I gotta change it but Jirachi will always be my Ji baby! :333


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

In one of the threads i said she was probably 8 and she said "yeah I'm 8... Teen"


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> In one of the threads i said she was probably 8 and she said "yeah I'm 8... Teen"


_Yeah, suspicious._


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> In one of the threads i said she was probably 8 and she said "yeah I'm 8... Teen"


Age thread?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Yeah, suspicious._


ikr???

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Age thread?


I don't remember which one, maybe the Your Banned one


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't wanna change Ji name in my sig..Ji will always be my Ji baby! :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I don't wanna change Ji name in my sig..Ji will always be my Ji baby! :3


But then what if nobody knows who that is?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But then what if nobody knows who that is?


Ack you're right,, I'll change it darlin!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ack you're right,, I'll change it darlin!


Yeah, that's better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, that's better


Wait Ji are you a boy or a girl? What are your pronous?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 18, 2020)

last few hours before I change my avi in the morning! ;~; it must be done


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait Ji are you a boy or a girl? What are your pronous?


I'm a girl.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm a girl.


Oh okay! I thought so :3

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> last few hours before I change my avi in the morning! ;~; it must be done


I changed my ages ago,, I wanted to be my favourite jojo character cause yes,,

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

Anyways. Good night darlins sleep well! :3 ♡


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm back!


Spoiler



Im a little suspicious of CadyCat too...


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Welcome back! I agree


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Welcome back and yes, yes.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol Unhappyhome your pfp I'm dying its beautiful


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lol Unhappyhome your pfp I'm dying its beautiful


It was Kurb's idea


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

we’ve made a cult for split the room pfps


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

*Veeeeeeeeemoooooooo*

*Woomy...*


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


I miss him


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Hellllooooooo Veemo

Actually, I need to stop doing that.


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

This thread is feeling a bit inactive....


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaah. 

I almost Googled "woomy", but something in my brain yelled "DON'T".


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

imagine an if statement working correcly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Okay, goodnight.


----------



## PleaseSessa (Jun 19, 2020)

Hmmm


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

I have to admit, but I think my drawing is getting better
I remeber in 2017 my drawings were ugly ever since I got clip studio and a tablet for the first time


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

win!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Come sell your turnips for 26 bells! WHAT A DEAL!!! Lowest I've ever seen whyyyy do you do this nook!?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

i win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

w i n n e r !


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

*I thought orange was my thing*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Nobody wants Genji but I don't want to void him ahhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nobody wants Genji but I don't want to void him ahhhhhh


Awwww


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

ima win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> ima win


lol no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 276165


ribbon inkling


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

exit this plane of reality gacha kid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ribbon inkling


Yeah, that's her.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

If you die I win oops you died


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

im not dead so =))


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

What is going on?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> im not dead so =))


facts

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> What is going on?


my dude idek


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Lol ok who did this to her


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

blanca needs a comeback


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lol ok who did this to her
> View attachment 276169


I don't know but they're a hero


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm back again.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome back, Bones lover!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just love this picture so much and I don't know why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just love this picture so much and I don't know why
> View attachment 276174


it's beautiful


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Welcome back, Bones lover!


Thanks! I took a nap earlier today. Also, I watched a comic dub something about Raymond and I almost cried...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 276176


Celeste, we need you to visit our islands NOW. I still haven't gotten a single star fragment!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Twinleaf and Popstar are really not that far apart...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

:3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Helllooooo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi Ji baby! How are you? :0


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm fine, just waiting for tomorrow because I have a Click Critters event to participate in.

Oh, also an Inkling and an Octoling have been fighting over who gets to control me.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm tired


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Aww sounds fun! Click critters are cute.
Have they? That's rather strange I hope they get along..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Abri take a nap!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aww sounds fun! Click critters are cute.
> Have they? That's rather strange I hope they get along..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020
> ...


I want to but I don't ahhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Have they? That's rather strange I hope they get along..


They normally get along but they're getting jealous of each other now.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

win


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I want to but I don't ahhh


I get it,, sleep bores me sometimes,,

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> They normally get along but they're getting jealous of each other now.


Oh..well that's weird...! Oh well.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Time to post... stuff.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

People in my private chat will remember this aaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

imagine being in a private chat, couldnt be me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> imagine being in a private chat, couldnt be me


_I'm in two and they're pretty active_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> imagine being in a private chat, couldnt be me


I just got into one last night lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm in two and they're pretty active_


im in zero, they're pretty active too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

i hate everything


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> im in zero, they're pretty active too


_woohoo_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

you're really programming on an ipad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you're really programming on an ipad


yeah br0


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 276232
> i hate everything


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Waiiit question which is better for youtube? MilkyStarArts or NeversatisfiedArtist or Neversatisfied or Milky Star?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

i figured out why im not in a gc


theres no winners gc yet


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Trying to figure out why I keep clicking the wrong things but I just don't know.

Example: I'm pretty sure I clicked to go straight to this thread, but it went to the basement instead.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i figured out why im not in a gc
> 
> 
> theres no winners gc yet


who will make one


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

who wants to be in another tbt group chattt


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who wants to be in another tbt group chattt


_memememememememmeme_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Ok will add everyone when 5 people want in


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Group chat? that's a thing?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who wants to be in another tbt group chattt


*raises hand*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Group chat? that's a thing?


Yea, conversations


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

group chat is up


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 19, 2020)

oh duh,,


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok will add everyone when 5 people want in


 ill join


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Wooooomy


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m back

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

I’ll join


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020
> 
> I’ll join


Welcome back!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020
> 
> I’ll join


Chat is full..


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Rip, oh well at least I have the other chat.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

So, what do we do now?


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Idk, the gc is also a bit inactive...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Idk, the gc is also a bit inactive...


_we need our savior @Unhappyhome_


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m thinking we should do upside down avatars, I keep thinking of that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m thinking we should do upside down avatars, I keep thinking of that.


upside down Kaori? :000


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _we need our savior @Unhappyhome_


I'm here lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I'm here lol


_woohoo the chat is saved_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

_What if I threatened to lock this thread?_


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

No!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> _What if I threatened to lock this thread?_


*N **O*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

N o


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

I like how when I say something about locking this thread, everyone goes bonkers. It's not like I have the power to do it, but it's entertaining to see everyone's reactions.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

I s


Seastar said:


> View attachment 276280


Do I see Marie on the right?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I s
> 
> Do I see Marie on the right?


Uh, yes.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Been gone for over a week and im abt to have to go offline again already yall help me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Been gone for over a week and im abt to have to go offline again already yall help me


NOOO WHY I MISSED SEEING YOUR MEMES


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

I dunnooo its so hard for me to go on here any more 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Please save me i dont wanna goooo

ill post more memes as soon as i can


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

F


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

F


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Press F to pay respects


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Ima look for memes for my dead meme thread so that when I come back I have something to contribute lmao


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm keep dozing off only to be woken up by how uncomfortably hot it is.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Been gone for over a week and im abt to have to go offline again already yall help me


_You missed the squid cult. It was great! _

Also, I changed my username.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Same its so hot rn i should probably take off my jacket


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I dunnooo its so hard for me to go on here any more
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020
> 
> ...


No please don't go!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _You missed the squid cult. It was great! _
> 
> Also, I changed my username.


Ooo a cult 
Consider my interest peaked


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

F


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> No please don't go!


Im going to try and stay onn i promise but its hard


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2020)

F


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Ooo a cult
> Consider my interest peaked


Yeah, a bunch of us changed our avatars to Splatoon ones. Most of them switched back by now, though.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Im going to try and stay onn i promise but its hard


how is it hard to get on? Unless you don't wanna tell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

F


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how is it hard to get on? Unless you don't wanna tell


Its kinda hard to explain i just have really annoying parents but I can tell you privately you seem like youd get it lol


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah, a bunch of us changed our avatars to Splatoon ones. Most of them switched back by now, though.


Ooo nice i cant believe i missed it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Its kinda hard to explain i just have really annoying parents but I can tell you privately you seem like youd get it lol


I get that ahhh my parents don't even know I'm on here,,

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> View attachment 276295


_woohoo I'm the one who made that_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my eyes... Who put those banners at the top of the forum?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> View attachment 276295


don't forget my octoling crime boss


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> don't forget my octoling crime boss


I must be missing that pic ;A;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I get that ahhh my parents don't even know I'm on here,,
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020
> 
> ...


Same mine are so weird

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Ive Never played splatoon ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I must be missing that pic ;A;





come on evil octoling :0


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Ahh noo i have to go offline I cant stay 

bye guys u-u


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Same mine are so weird
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020
> 
> Ive Never played splatoon ;-;


That's okay... I feel like maybe some of the cult hadn't either lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Ahh noo i have to go offline I cant stay
> 
> bye guys u-u


NOOOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Seastar said:


> That's okay... I feel like maybe some of the cult hadn't either lol


i did haha and i had a splatoon obsession


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Help me i dont wanna goooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Help me i dont wanna goooo


call the cops teens/adults are allowed freedom


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Help me i dont wanna goooo


I don't know howwwww


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> call the cops teens/adults are allowed freedom


Honestly i shoulddd


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay new sig! Do you like it? Thanks for a little inspiration O'Hare!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know howwwww



This is my last post i can make i reallly really have to go now bye yall


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Honestly i shoulddd


no dont

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> This is my last post i can make i reallly really have to go now bye yall ✌


I WILL MISS YOU AND YOUR MEMES


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> This is my last post i can make i reallly really have to go now bye yall ✌


Aww bye!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Why am I lagging?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Guys i think i can still be on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Guys i think i can still be on


IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE (or kwanzaa, or hannukah)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Basically what happened is i play the saxophone and im supposed to have online private lessons but my teachers always late and so hes taking forever but i might have to go suddenly just a heads up

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE (or kwanzaa, or hannukah)


YES

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Ima look for some memes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

*Woooomy!*


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

veemo


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

My meme search is going amazingly well so very soon you will all be attacked by memes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Veemy
woomy + veemo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> My meme search is going amazingly well so very soon you will all be attacked by memes


kill me with them


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> kill me with them






dont worry i will kill you all with them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 276313


heh heh, heh, heh heh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

_*N O.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay new sig! Do you like it? Thanks for a little inspiration O'Hare!


Looks nicer than the previous one. I like it.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Why do i hear fireworks
Its not my birthday yet people
maybe it’s for Juneteenth


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm gonna have to send you to the *Kurbs* to take the win.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

No really why do i hear fireworks


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why do i hear fireworks
> Its not my birthday yet people
> maybe it’s for Juneteenth


kicking you to the kurb


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 276319


Out of context animal crossing


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Early 4th of July


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Early 4th of July


you mean my birthday


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2020)

New Leaf pictures look so weird now that I'm used to New Horizons graphics.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

I feel like I should wrap up for the day. Whether it'd be fireworks going off for some reason or people going bonkers because they thought I was actually going to lock the thread, I'm sure everyone would be fine... Until I wake up the next morning with over 40 pages of this thread produced overnight seeing the inkling cult take over temporarily.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Zipper is my mood but scarier

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> I feel like I should wrap up for the day. Whether it'd be fireworks going off for some reason or people going bonkers because they thought I was actually going to lock the thread, I'm sure everyone would be fine... Until I wake up the next morning with over 40 pages of this thread produced overnight seeing the inkling cult take over temporarily.


That’s literally me every time i leave and come back theres at least 100 new pages


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Why does catchprases need to be shared in NH


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I feel like I should wrap up for the day. Whether it'd be fireworks going off for some reason or people going bonkers because they thought I was actually going to lock the thread, I'm sure everyone would be fine... Until I wake up the next morning with over 40 pages of this thread produced overnight seeing the inkling cult take over temporarily.


I still don’t know why


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Zipper is my mood but scarier


You don't know fear until you've seen Zipper during a TBT Easter egg hunt...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You don't know fear until you've seen Zipper during a TBT Easter egg hunt...


April 1, 2018?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> April 1, 2018?


Ah, the best egg hunt as it introduced frost eggs, the best collectible.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

wanna hear a joke


Spoiler: joke in here






Spoiler: You thought






Spoiler: Keep clicking






Spoiler






Spoiler



[/SPOILER



Spoiler



[/SPOILER



Spoiler



[/SPOILER



Spoiler



[/SPOILER



Spoiler



[/SPOILER



Spoiler



[/SPOILER



Spoiler








































	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Joke 2.0


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Lambda


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wanna hear a joke
> 
> 
> Spoiler: joke in here
> ...


So much clicking for nothing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Hmmmm


Spoiler






Spoiler: What?






Spoiler: Still looking?






Spoiler: What do you want from me?






Spoiler: Fiiiiine






Spoiler: M






Spoiler: a






Spoiler: r






Spoiler: i






Spoiler: e






Spoiler: Marie


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



View attachment 276333
Lambda


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

k


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler: ?






Spoiler: ??






Spoiler: ???






Spoiler: Calamari






Spoiler: Inkantation






Spoiler: Here you go


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

This is starting to hurt my brain ._.


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay it’s day 20 of wedding event, which is spamming furniture.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



 I’m sorry justin pls no ban


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler thread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Ugggghhhhhh I give up on that last one, Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

infinispoiler 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



You madman


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler



hi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler: No this isn't like Kurb






Spoiler: Marie but lonely


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not how ur supposed to do it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



https://imgur.com/a/cp539wY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler: Hmm






Spoiler: Hmmmm






Spoiler: I can do whatever I want






Spoiler: Here's Marie shooting Callie


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb why


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

This is now the spoiler chapter of the thread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

No more spoilers aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler



hi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Fun fact: I actually met my best friend in Splatoon 2


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

An update on my progress


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> An update on my progress
> View attachment 276337


wow


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler



.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

AHHHH it didn't work


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Fun fact: I actually met my best friend in Splatoon 2


I met my best friend on Click Critters.


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2020)

Fun fact, quoting and looking through the original post is way easier than clicking however many times that was



Kurb said:


> infinispoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

rip, I pressed them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

What is the longest spoiler here?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What is the longest spoiler here?


Probably Kurb's


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says "I'm sorry Justin pls no ban"


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It says "I'm sorry Justin pls no ban"


_Lol_


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Long


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2020)

Our power went out and the only thing that can save it is Mirio beating up a bunch of UA students


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

hi guys I’m back


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

what is the next topic....


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi guys I’m back
> View attachment 276370


The Spinel screenshot... _I'm dying..._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

WOAH you’re seastar now, I’m getting old


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> WOAH you’re seastar now, I’m getting old


You'd probably be more confused if I still had my Octoling avatar... that happened earlier.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

woah I just had a crazy idea
what if we all made an original character
_*what if*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

_I made tons of actual original characters that I've done nothing with._

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Spoiler: Random OC example


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Sure


should I make a thread for it?


Seastar said:


> _I made tons of actual original characters that I've done nothing with._


i want to make an animated series with mine, but I’ll probably just end up just thinking of an epic battle scene over and over again


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> should I make a thread for it?
> 
> i want to make an animated series with mine, but I’ll probably just end up just thinking of an epic battle scene over and over again


Do it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Do it


k hold on


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

ok I did it but it aint good


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I made so many cringy gfx that I might send a link later.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

__





						Let’s make an original character.
					

Ok so I don’t know how well this will work, but I wanted to try it so yeah. So, Let’s explain the rules. Person 1 (me) will ask what the characters name is, and Person 2 will answer, then ask a different question about the character. This will continue until the first person posts, ‘that’s my...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



@Clockwise


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I can't quite figure out what to do in the thread aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I did it in my sig.
I might remove it later


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did it in my sig.
> I might remove it later


_they made me laugh not cringe lmao_


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _they made me laugh not cringe lmao_


Thanks I think I might do more then


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thanks I think I might do more then


_y e s I needed a good laugh ty_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276375


_These Spinel images aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahahaha_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

oooops forgot to tell you guys
i got Maddie, and marina, and rudy as my villagers


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I want Marina lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oooops forgot to tell you guys
> i got Maddie, and marina, and rudy as my villagers


Dang those are good


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

i hope sombody posts in my thread before I go sleep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Do I put a name then ask another question? Slightly confused lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dang those are good


yeah, but I also got flo. yeah... she’s outta here

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> Do I put a name then ask another question? Slightly confused lol


yes lol sorry it’s so confusing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Alright I need a request, its free
Just link me an image and i'll do it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Alright I need a request, its free
> Just link me an image and i'll do it


Hmm???


Spoiler: Image?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

I don’t know it yet, but I’m probably a steven universe fan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276379
> View attachment 276380
> I don’t know it yet, but I’m probably a steven universe fan


Would explain the Spinel pictures


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276379
> View attachment 276380
> I don’t know it yet, but I’m probably a steven universe fan


1 question what's up with her face in the robot suit? Other than that v good oc


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I'll try, but its going to look silly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes I did watch all of Steven Universe shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> 1 question what's up with her face in the robot suit? Other than that v good oc


she’s just farther away, it’s a stylistic choice


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Finished it.
Its inside the imgur link


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> she’s just farther away, it’s a stylistic choice


Ohh alright

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Finished it.
> Its inside the imgur link


LOL THE ONE WITH MARSHAL UPSIDE DOWN I CANT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I... I'm going to bring up what I put in the meme thread weeks ago...


Spoiler: Yes I watched this whole show shhhhhh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> she’s just farther away, it’s a stylistic choice





Oh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finished it.
> Its inside the imgur link


It's funny!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

@Clockwise that marshal one was the most I laughed all day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

*starts humming Fly Octo Fly for absolutely no reason*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

What


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276383
> What


 I'm dying


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276383
> What


Yeah, my brother told me about this the day it happened. This... this happened.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

nickelodeon just gonna ignore this

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

i kniw they did it for pride month but...asexuality...is...lgbt...unless I’m wrong?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276384
> nickelodeon just gonna ignore this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> ...


I'm asexual


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm asexual


epic


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Spoiler



Have to admit that although I have no romantic feelings for humans, I appear to be in love with squids/octopi... _*send help*._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Have to admit that although I have no romantic feelings for humans, I appear to be in love with squids/octopi... _*send help*._


seastar is inksexual confirmed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> seastar is inksexual confirmed


I'm going to pretend I didn't hear that.
They are fictional characters... I'm embarrassed.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't hear that.
> They are fictional characters... I'm embarrassed.


don't be embarrassed I was in love with fictional characters before too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> don't be embarrassed I was in love with fictional characters before too


Hmm... but I'm an adult...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... but I'm an adult...


I can cut you some slack, you're autistic and you can't help it and that's perfectly fine ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can cut you some slack, you're autistic and you can't help it and that's perfectly fine ^^


Hmm... you're right... thanks.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... you're right... thanks.


yep! no problem, glad I could help C:


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay bored and need something to do for an hour


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Help




__





						Opinions on Tabby?
					

So ive been thinking about Tabby recently. When I look at her, Idk, she's kinda cute in her own unique way. I've been watching Felicity or Merry as my peppy but ive been considering Tabby too for some reason?? Just to try her out. What do you guys think of her? Should I try her out if I find her?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Okay bored and need something to do for an hour


whenever I’m bored I just browse tv tropes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whenever I’m bored I just browse tv tropes


Oh, wow... when was the last time I went there...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Making a group photo with my current villagers rn


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I need to stop.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Here it is  


https://imgur.com/a/sccBvId


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh no, I'm still doing it...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm very conflicted.. On one hand I want to keep Poppy so bad but I also want back Kiki a ton.. And I don't want 3 normals... Help


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm very conflicted.. On one hand I want to keep Poppy so bad but I also want back Kiki a ton.. And I don't want 3 normals... Help


I like too many normals too


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m thinking of making more again, but Im on my iPad so i’ll put more later.
Give me a request if you want, and it’s free.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I like too many normals too


poppy has stolen my heart and won't give it back >:000

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I’m thinking of making more again, but Im on my iPad so i’ll put more later.
> Give me a request if you want, and it’s free.


do something with O'Hare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> poppy has stolen my heart and won't give it back >:000


I need to be careful because I already decided I want Kiki and Marina on the island


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> poppy has stolen my heart and won't give it back >:000
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I’ll try, but I need a good photo. I also have to work on it on my computer so it’ll take a while.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I need to be careful because I already decided I want Kiki and Marina on the island


watch me bring home another normal and be even more conflicted


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I was actually laughing when I made those gfx.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ll try, but I need a good photo. I also have to work on it on my computer so it’ll take a while.


O'Hare asserting his dominance is the best you can get


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Am gonna go island hopping woohoo Nan moved out rip Nan

So I'm hoping for:
Kiki 
Ankha
Tom ?
Kid Cat
Merry
Felicity
Tabby

basically a cat except I'm more picky this time
If I find anyone id regret passing up tho I'll take them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I have Nan in Wild World, but I don't think I _really_ want her in New Horizons... Hmm...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I have Nan in Wild World, but I don't think I _really_ want her in New Horizons... Hmm...


She's cute but she wasn't a dreamie so rip

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

Oh boy I have a camper


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

It's Astrid, haha no its island hopping time

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

Lets see who I will find with 66 tickets, I'll let you know if it's anyone notable


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: I actually don't know what's going on in this one


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

My first two were Rhonda and Bubbles wtf why is my luck so bad


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O'Hare asserting his dominance is the best you can get
> View attachment 276390


Finished! It’s  low quality, but you can check it out here, I’ll upload it in a better quality when I get access again.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Okaaaaaay I'm gonna be busy now... The clicking event started.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Finished! It’s  low quality, but you can check it out here, I’ll upload it in a better quality when I get access again.


*that is amazing, outstanding and wonderful, I give it 100/10*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> Okaaaaaay I'm gonna be busy now... The clicking event started.


Aw cya later!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I'll still look here because apparently I'm addicted lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'll still look here because apparently I'm addicted lol


yey and I feel you man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I feel like having no waterfall entrance is better because there’s more space and the entrance takes space as well.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Guys.. I found Biskit idk what to dooo

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

I have Bones already but Biskit ;w;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

OH


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Then again I have him on my second island already.. Hm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

*W H Y*


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Reminds me of the movie and novel Holes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

I found Audie for what, the 4th time in total? I'm taking her this time for my friend lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Wait, what was I selling?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Finally posted more silly gfx
theres part 2 since I can't add more to the first one.
Im going to send a drive link in the future though


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

So you just have a dump of  bad GFX


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276381
> Oh


Not gonna lie, this image can help me if I ever decide to have a character approach from a distance when animating.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

Also what the heck happened overnight lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So you just have a dump of  bad GFX


Yeah, really bad gfx


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

I had a dream that me and some other people were young inklings training for something. It was kind of like wipe out if you know that show, but splatoon. It was weirder than it sounds because I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I forgot my dream again from last night. 
I wonder if mine will be weird again


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I had a dream that me and some other people were young inklings training for something. It was kind of like wipe out if you know that show, but splatoon. It was weirder than it sounds because I don't know how to explain it.


That rings a bell


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm going off soon, so if you don't see me for a few hours or more, that's what it is.
I'll be back though.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

whenever I go island hopping I just look for someone cute because I’m poor in terms of nmt


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> whenever I go island hopping I just look for someone cute because I’m poor in terms of nmt


go for a rare villager and then sell them for said nmt

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

[ANCHOR=]honk honk[/ANCHOR]


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> go for a rare villager and then sell them for said nmt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> [ANCHOR=]honk honk[/ANCHOR]





cha ching


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

this thread is slowing down a lot


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm speeding it up so it can burn calories.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Woooooooomy!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

gosh darnit im making another story in my head


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

*Drifts into the thread to win*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> gosh darnit im making another story in my head


I'm like that...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi guys


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hi guys


Henlo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

hi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Henlo


I actually tried drawing last night, but whoops turns out I have artist's burnout


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I actually tried drawing last night, but whoops turns out I have artist's burnout


Well that's a bummer. But don't force yourself to draw until you've overcome your burnout!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Well that's a bummer. But don't force yourself to draw until you've overcome your burnout!


Will doooo

Also I win hehe


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I win and there's no question about it.



Spoiler



Can I lock the thread now?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Good luck with drawing, I always love seeing your work! Also hi.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> I win and there's no question about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOO DON'T


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anyone know anyone with Tabby, Felicity or Merry, or have them and doesnt want them? I want one of them as my peppy and can't find them


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

I just went on a hike and am melting


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Good luck with drawing, I always love seeing your work! Also hi.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> ...


This reaction never gets old for me. XD


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

My feet hurt


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I win and there's no question about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I would be scared if you were a mod_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

The scary part is Shell would be a good mod


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

_Wooooooooooomy_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The scary part is Shell would be a good mod


_wait if he were a mod I'd be friends with a mod :000_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> gosh darnit im making another story in my head


ok so uh these are early designs i guess


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 276493


i wish i had amiibo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i wish i had amiibo


Oh.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

90 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I totally don't have a bunch of Amiibos including the Squid Sisters and Off the Hook.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

[/SPOILER][/SPOILER]

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

test

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

why


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

what


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

I dunno
but wanna hear a joke


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Please not more spoiler tags as the joke


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

timmy is grounded


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276499


Is he transcending?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

timmy summons a demon overlord for the third time


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Joke in here 


Spoiler: 10 spoilers left



[



Spoiler: 9






Spoiler: 8






Spoiler: 7






Spoiler: 6






Spoiler: 5






Spoiler: 4






Spoiler: 3






Spoiler: 3






Spoiler: 2






Spoiler: 1





```
x = lambda a,b : a+b*2
print(x(86,72))
```






























/SPOILER]


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Yay it worked!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

Behold my almighty spoilers



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



You have clicked 1757 times today, averaging 8.7 clicks per minute. You have got 15 questions incorrect today. 

I am slow


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

behold ultimate spoiler 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



the fitness gram pacer test is a 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



you have wasted your time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

look at my siiiig


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> behold ultimate spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I open all those


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: Mine are not that long






Spoiler: No really


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> look at my siiiig


i ffinally got through it all


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello again, everyone! It's your boi Shellzilla.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

winner winner chicken dinner. : o


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

win!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

n o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

_*Woomy*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

i winned


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Nah fam i win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


i think this wins. i love this picture


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Holy moly I had to click so many spoilers. You guys have too much free time lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: WAIT WHAT








I was looking for pictures of Itchigotchi... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

I put some shoutouts in my sig woohoo

Lmk if I missed anyone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I put some shoutouts in my sig woohoo
> 
> Lmk if I missed anyone


Wow thanks for the shoutout!... I'll take your win thank you very much.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: Woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Wow thanks for the shoutout!... I'll take your win thank you very much.


N o and you're welcome


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

My brain decided to pull this up from my memory bank.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

__





						What is your Island Theme?
					

After I reset Bramble, I didn't know if I wanted to make a futuristic island or something else. I decided to try making the futuristic island and try to be original with my theme, but what is YOUR island theme? I'd really want to know. Sorry if this is already a thread!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

win!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler: W






Spoiler: Woomy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

ngl I think tabby looks kinda cutewhen she’s low poly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Marina is now a doctor as i slowly make the island more futuristic


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276517 ngl I think tabby looks kinda cutewhen she’s low poly


low poly tabby
low poly tabby
low poly tabby
low poly tabby


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

as much as I don’t want people to think my island is generic, I might get raymond because he fits my town theme


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

I also need a shady looking villager, please let me know of one!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: What is this? I'm dying


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: What is this? I'm dying



LMFAO BROCK’S EYES IN PARTICULAR


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

All hail O'Hare


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

i wish they brought back flash


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

WAIT A MINUTE i THINK i SAW THAT VIDEO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

what a dapper bird he is


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276547
> what a dapper bird he is


Never seen him before but now I love him!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

98 degrees and i’m sitting outside
what a good day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa wait noooooooo I want her


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

remember when I did this?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> remember when I did this?
> View attachment 276550


Y e s


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

[[/SPOILER]


Rosie977 said:


> remember when I did this?
> View attachment 276550


The Gang Goes To Therapy over Obsession Issues


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

win!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> [[/SPOILER]
> 
> The Gang Goes To Therapy over Obsession Issues




	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276547
> what a dapper bird he is


He and O'Hare would be great friends


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: WHY


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Dobie


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: Dobie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276563


poor guys trapped in there, someone help him


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

hi I’m going to remove weeds now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi I’m going to remove weeds now


_woohoo_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

haha funny cocktail shaker sort go BRRR


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Unpopular opinion I hate Zucker and want to eat him


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Unpopular opinion I hate Zucker and want to eat him


fact: Zucker is Takoyaki, which is octopus spheres


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> fact: Zucker is Takoyaki, which is octopus spheres


I know which is why I want to eat him

*and to get rid of him*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

i should probably check in on punchy and the gang today before i forget

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

@Enxssi yo did u ever gift alfonso any clothes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Unpopular opinion I hate Zucker and want to eat him


I can't hate an Octopus villager but he's got a really disturbing design choice.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m gonna make an island where Chief’s house is separated from the rest Of the houses and behind chief‘s house is a robot

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> i should probably check in on punchy and the gang today before i forget
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> @Enxssi yo did u ever gift alfonso any clothes


i don’t remember, but probably not


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

well he's wearing a dress now rip lol, idk who gave him it but its gonna cost him living on this island


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

oh ok, I think it might have been custom designs That I made

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020





something is clearly wrong


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

_Hello_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m back again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I feel awful but I'm back


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Omg Pietro is my first campsite villager


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

way better than the first campsite villager i had lol, colton


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Colton's cool 

I got chadder ew I hate him


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

ill see if I lik him, and if I don’t, then I’m bout to get a lot of nmt


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

is it possible for villagers to put wallpaper up?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is it possible for villagers to put wallpaper up?


No, I tried it and it did not work.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

I know it's not in New Leaf... which I why I only sell flooring/wallpaper to Inkwell in Re-tail


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I tried rendering my animation for testing and figuring out how, but wow, it takes at least half an hour to render it all the way through. My computer is a snail.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

darn it my hair is so t h I c c that it takes an hour anda half to wash it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

My hair is a disaster right now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> darn it my hair is so t h I c c that it takes an hour anda half to wash it


same, I feel you there ;-;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

we’ll see if he’s staying in a few days


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

If I could lock all of you up in a sauna, I would win.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Omg I just found Willow in my campsite


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> If I could lock all of you up in a sauna, I would win.


Once again, NOOOO


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

But I want Ankha as my snooty.. But Willow.. Hmmmm


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> If I could lock all of you up in a sauna, I would win.


Please no... oh gosh...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 276669


It's so much funnier if you have Tangy in your town. I laugh every time Tipper says that. It's like as if she's never met a walking orange before lol.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Biasedly voting for Willow


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

i think I’ll kick him out because He doesn’t fit my theme


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think I’ll kick him out because He doesn’t fit my theme


Sad honk


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Willow is moving in!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

So... Hot... Right... Now...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

while I was getting photos for a meme I was gonna make I came across this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276672
> while I was getting photos for a meme I was gonna make I came across this


Hazel's pretty cute despite her unibrow.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm gonna wrap up for the day before I pass out from the heat. Later, folks!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

raymond


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

I have made more amazing bad gfx, I need good pictures.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 20, 2020)

^ T-pose to assert superiority is in full affect


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276690


100/10


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

mee moo mee maa


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

gif broke still cute


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> gif broke still cute


when the real life version is cuter than in game


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 20, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> when the real life version is cuter than in game


rip dr shrunk


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Tangy is done with your excuses Cookie

"You seein this? Pathetic."


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


>


The number of minutes you have to live is 5
*just kidding it's actually 0*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Low key miss meanies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Low key miss meanies


welp i've lost all respect i had for baabara


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> The number of minutes you have to live is 5
> *just kidding it's actually 0*


_*Phyllis hits you with a golden slingshot and everything goes dark.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Phyllis hits you with a golden slingshot and everything goes dark.*_


no her


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

I know this is my pfp but I love it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Aww Mitzi's cute! I kind of want to change my pfp but I kinda can't


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


>


That explains her eyes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Aww Mitzi's cute! I kind of want to change my pfp but I kinda can't


The cult has died down so why not? and yes Mitzi is best cat fite me


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276703



See, friends with Satan


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The cult has died down so why not? and yes Mitzi is best cat fite me


For some reason I'm a little attached to it now, that's why I've kept it. I guess it was a fun memory


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

you have ruined dotty for me

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> For some reason I'm a little attached to it now, that's why I've kept it. I guess it was a fun memory


Well we always have the pic I made and the memorial on Unhappyhome's profile


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

POV: dotty goes insane and tries to steal all your bells


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276707 POV: dotty goes insane and tries to steal all your bells


yep definitely ruined


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 20, 2020)

me today ft bob


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

in the future everybody wear suit


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276764
> in the future everybody wear suit


Why is Pietro so cute in that


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ikr, im starting to think I should keep him lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ikr, im starting to think I should keep him lol


_doitdoitdoitdoitdoit_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ok he‘ll probably be in business attire though


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok he‘ll probably be in business attire though


_y e s muahahahaha_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

3am is the strangest hourly and I can hear it even though it’s not 3am.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

3am AC music is _funky_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276690


Right click on the lasso tool, and then click Select Subject. Then, Invert and Delete.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276707 POV: dotty goes insane and tries to steal all your bells


This seems like something i would make in Photoshop at 4am


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Its fair game @Clockwise


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

k


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Oof. Shut down 

_Imsorry_


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

im so bored................


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler



same I cant sleep so I'm buying thousands of turnips


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

It’s time to lose


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

Wait, you’re saying no to me losing?  Does that mean I win?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

should I add violet to my town?
edit: island. i meant island. i keep forgetting to say island.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't know.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

win


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

eh I have some more nmt I’ll just leave her

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

also



what a handsome chad

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

oh wow I got twiggy
hopefully she looks good in a business suit


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: I can't read any of this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ALRIGHT WHAT DID I MISS


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ALRIGHT WHAT DID I MISS


*Woomy?*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Woomy?*


Alright whoever Seastar’s OC was cause i can’t remember the name, fill me in on recent events


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

Mess with the glocto you get the octo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ALRIGHT WHAT DID I MISS


Lots of stuff like stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Alright whoever Seastar’s OC was cause i can’t remember the name, fill me in on recent events


_Hmm... I changed username and... uh... uh... stuff... happened.... .....I'm bad at this and I'm nervous._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Lots of stuff like stuff


_*Wow thanks Sherlock*_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Seastar said:


> _Hmm... I changed username and... uh... uh... stuff... happened.... .....I'm bad at this and I'm nervous._


Take your time


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Hmm... I changed username and... uh... uh... stuff... happened.... .....I'm bad at this and I'm nervous._


dont be nervous he's harmless

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

Well I got a new sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

You’re welcome, Watson.  I believe we have solved another case.  *closes book in hand*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dont be nervous he's harmless
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> Well I got a new sig


Yeah these glocks are actually confetti cannons


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Splatoon thread died while you were gone ;-;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Splatoon thread died while you were gone ;-;
> View attachment 276907


_NOOOOOOO_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> dont be nervous he's harmless


But he came in yelling...

Well, uh... I don't know, I got into 2 group chats... *shugs*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

My sig


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh, and you missed the time the Octoling was the avatar.

I have a name, you know...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I got a new sig too!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Woohoo for new signatures


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Also I changed my pfp a million times

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

And I am obsessed with Mitzi now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

You also missed Seastar admitting something very embarrassing.
_*We are NOT telling him that!*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
in the words of ohare01


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> in the words of ohare01


_I love Mitzi_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I love Mitzi_


said ohare01 while obsessing over a cat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> But he came in yelling...


I know him better than you do trust me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Oooooh you missed Clockwise's funny pictures!*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

__





						Who's the most winter themed villager?
					

This is the second poll following up from "Who's the most tropical"  Who's the most winter themed? There are too many winter themed villagers, so I looked at each of the "possible" contestants Guys Nintendo needs more furniture when 3/4 of the penguin houses are ice furniture  The contestants...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



*vote on my poll do it now*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Do it do it do it.*_

_*Ugh...*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Oooooh you missed Clockwise's funny pictures!*_


YES THE GFX WERE AMAZING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> YES THE GFX WERE AMAZING


NOO WHAT PAGE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NOO WHAT PAGE


Clockwise's signature


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NOO WHAT PAGE


They're in her sig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

oh i already saw them and i love them


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

win


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Oooooh you missed Clockwise's funny pictures!*_


I’ve gonna see this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Well those sure were interesting, 8/10 memes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’ve gonna see this


Look in Clockwise's sig

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well those sure were interesting, 8/10 memes


You mean _amazing_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ALRIGHT WHAT DID I MISS


I called chadder a handsome chad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I called chadder a handsome chad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I called chadder a handsome chad


I wish that were me


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I wish that were me


you are also a handsome chad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are also a handsome chad


_: D_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*I'm getting the quote out and Adeleine can't stop me.*

*WAIT NO!*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are also a handsome chad


_stop_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

he's mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he's mine


O.O
If you'll excuse me I'm going to go bathe in disinfectant


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> O.O
> If you'll excuse me I'm going to go bathe in disinfectant


shhhhhhh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _stop_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> he's mine


I will steal your mans from you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will steal your mans from you


*you better not*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

muahhahahahaha


ohare01 said:


> *you better not*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler






Spoiler: Adeleine said I have to hide it like this






Enxssi said:


> seastar is inksexual confirmed








_Don't look, Ribbon is insane._


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Jokes on all of you i’m not even _r e a l_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

_*I will destroy you*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on all of you i’m not even _r e a l_


O H N O


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Jokes on all of you i’m not even _r e a l_


*nani??*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I will steal your mans from you





ohare01 said:


> *you better not*


new netflix show

Animal Crossing: Glocto wars


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

*I WAS A HOLOGRAM ALL ALONG MUHAHAHA*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

well that matters not, i am missus steal yo mans


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I WAS A HOLOGRAM ALL ALONG MUHAHAHA*


*my love life was a lie*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I WAS A HOLOGRAM ALL ALONG MUHAHAHA*


_*Woomy?!*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well that matters not, i am missus steal yo mans


*I still love him even if he's a hologram >:000 *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *I still love him even if he's a hologram >:000 *


Ah my heart


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *I still love him even if he's a hologram >:000 *


i declare them my animal crossing significant other


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_Tell Ribbon I can be in charge again._


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Tell Ribbon I can be in charge again._


i will make sure of it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Ah yes the local marriage thread pimp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i declare them my animal crossing significant other


NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes the local marriage thread pimp


hell yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will make sure of it


Why.
Please...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i declare them my animal crossing significant other


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hell yeah


freehelium has 100 wives and I know it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But who is the real Bob? find out in the next episode of _Bobception_!



Ahh season 2 of _Bobception Huh Bob isn't even in it anymore?_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> freehelium has 100 boyfriends and I know it


 I'm not gay tho


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


>


muahahaha he is _*my*_ handsome chad now


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

A pimp named slickback


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> muahahaha he is _*my*_ handsome chad now


you don't know him the way I do :<


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm not gay tho




	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> you don't know him the way I do :<


well hes mine anyways


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> you don't know him the way I do :<


don’t worry O’Hare, just between us i prefer you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Wooomy*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> 
> well hes mine anyways





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> don’t worry O’Hare, just between us i prefer you


he said it himself he likes me more


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> don’t worry O’Hare, just between us i prefer you


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

that's a large nose u got there


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276917


hehe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Uh-oh*_
_*UH OH*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hehe





if I can’t have him nOOnE CAN


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276918
> if I can’t have him nOOnE CAN


NOOOO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> NOOOO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND


*IM GONNA DO IT, IM GONNA HIT HIM WITH MY AGONY BEAM 3000 (trademark)*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *IM GONNA DO IT, IM GONNA HIT HIM WITH MY AGONY BEAM 3000 (trademark)*


*YOU DONT UNDERSTAND WHAT WE'VE BEEN THROUGH*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *IM GONNA DO IT, IM GONNA HIT HIM WITH MY AGONY BEAM 3000 (trademark)*


_*THEN PREPARE FOR MY CIVIL RIGHTS BEAM*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

*HE HAS BROKEN MY HEART, NOW I BREAK YOU*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*THEN PREPARE FOR MY CIVIL RIGHTS BEAM*_


OH *GOD*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*THEN PREPARE FOR MY CIVIL RIGHTS BEAM*_


       
THIS CHAT IS TOO MUCH


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Wooomy!*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *HE HAS BROKEN MY HEART, NOW I BREAK YOU*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*THEN PREPARE FOR MY CIVIL RIGHTS BEAM*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 276922


I love this


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276923


_weak_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Ribbon has gone insane alert


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 276922


_woohoo_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Ribbon has gone insane alert


_wait that's illegal_
said splatoon 2


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Ribbon has gone insane alert


The killer wail kills everyone, the end?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276928


_OH GOD OH FU-_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

**the entire page blows up**


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _OH GOD OH FU-_


*octo protecc*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _OH GOD OH FU-_


NOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> *octo protecc*


: D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

O C T O L I N G 
P O W A S


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

_Jk that was the hologram all along_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Comes in after all chaos is done*

Uh, is everyone all right?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Guys, Ribbon plays Smash... She doesn't know what she's doing!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Jk that was the hologram all along_


_:0_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

:0 i saved the air


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

*Impossible... No!*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Heeeelpppp she's lost it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 276929
> *Impossible... No!*


you mess with the octo
you get the 
*g l o c t o


*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

i gtg, looks like this story ends on a cliffhanger


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

c: im back to wakfu girl nobody knows about


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Ugh, Ribbon, I'm taking over.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Ugh, Ribbon, I'm taking over.*_


aight miss here's your glock


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> aight miss here's your glock


................ I don't use real guns.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i gtg, looks like this story ends on a cliffhanger


Rip


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ................ I don't use real guns.


there's confetti in it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

*I have a surprise for Enxssi when they return muhahaha*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I have a surprise for Enxssi when they return muhahaha*


is it the civil rights glock


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I have a surprise for Enxssi when they return muhahaha*


what is it tell me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> there's confetti in it


*stares at you suspiciously*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *stares at you suspiciously*


i said there's confetti in it shoot it at me if you want to test


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i said there's confetti in it shoot it at me if you want to test


I'm sticking with my brush...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> is it the civil rights glock


_I know what it is cause he showed me on discord H A_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I know what it is cause he showed me on discord H A_


t e l l 
m e
p l e a s e


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> t e l l
> m e
> p l e a s e


_I'll show you the pic on our private chat_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

_Im a bloody genius_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Im a bloody genius_


no your an inky genius

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

OH MY FRICKING GOD
WHY IS DOM STALKING ME
IM NOT TAKING YOU CREEP


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Veeeeeeeemo*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Spoiler: This is the kind of weapon I would prefer






Spoiler: MUSIC


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

_Who’s gremlin OC will come out on top? Who will fight and who will perish like a dog. Find out next time on The Bell Tree_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Who’s gremlin OC will come out on top? Who will fight and who will perish like a dog. Find out next time on The Bell Tree_


_*I'm not a gremlin.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

*is winning*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I'm not a gremlin.*_


Oh yea that ones gonna perish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *is winning*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

*also winning*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohhh my frickking godddd

caroline bringing nostalgia


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh yea that ones gonna perish


V-veemo?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> win


l o l
n o


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> l o l
> n o


*Ahaha but i win now*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Nobody closed the Google Images tab and Ribbon is still here AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *Ahaha but i win now*





Unhappyhome said:


> l o l
> n o


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

_


^^Me winning_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _View attachment 276942
> ^^Me winning_


l o l
n o


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _View attachment 276942
> ^^Me winning_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

the sisterly voice does NOT fit hazel

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

am i being stupid or is that a porcelain duck


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> the sisterly voice does NOT fit hazel
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> am i being stupid or is that a porcelain duck


That’s a real duck lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 276943
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


y e s


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

So we gonna ignore how the octolings heard Calamari Inkantation and said “Ay that slaps, lets overthrow the government”


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Mitzi best cat Mitzi best cat Mitzi best cat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So we gonna ignore how the octolings heard Calamari Inkantation and said “Ay that slaps, lets overthrow the government”


DJ Octavio was the worst and honestly peace is a much better idea. _*By the way, he was mind controlling us Octolings.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> So we gonna ignore how the octolings heard Calamari Inkantation and said “Ay that slaps, lets overthrow the government”


makes sense to me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> DJ Octavio was the worst and honestly peace is a much better idea. _*By the way, he was mind controlling us Octolings.*_


Idk man, tbh a good song really does that to you

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> View attachment 276944
> Mitzi best cat Mitzi best cat Mitzi best cat


You misspelled Kiki


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Idk man, tbh a good song really does that to you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


MITZI and Tom is next then Kiki


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Idk man, tbh a good song really does that to you


_*I don't care if Calamari Inkantation is hypnotizing...*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> MITZI and Tom is next then Kiki


your all wrong 
the best cat is Bob, then Rosie, then Tangy, then Mitzi, then Kiki


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> You misspelled Kiki



 mitzi is a solid top 5 cat, kiki is more like top 20


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> your all wrong
> the best cat is Bob, then Rosie, then Tangy, then Mitzi, then Kiki


Wheres Tom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wheres Tom


tom sucks olivia is next on the list


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> tom sucks olivia is next on the list


:C


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom > Kiki > Punchy Although I love them all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

after olivia, felicity

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Tom > Kiki > Punchy Although I love them all


and bob > that whole list


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Kiki’s top tier and i will die by that opinion


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

My favorite cats are Kiki, Lolly, and Olivia


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kiki’s top tier and i will die by that opinion


I agree


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kiki’s top tier and i will die by that opinion


then you'll die right now (im joking im joking)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm going to make a cat tier list


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*hums Calamari Inkantation*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm going to make a cat tier list


I bet O’Hare is still gonna somehow be in S tier


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> then you'll die right now (im joking im joking)


_don't you dare_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I bet O’Hare is still gonna somehow be in S tier


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm going to make a cat tier list


How, is there a link for it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 276950


once again this is my tier list


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

This is what I think

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> How, is there a link for it?


Tiermaker


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 276950


Where’s the dislike button


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 276951
> This is what I think
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> ...


i think you mistook everyone in S tier for Bob

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

bob is the best cat fight me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i think you mistook everyone in S tier for Bob
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> bob is the best cat fight me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

I will die by the fact Bob and Diana are better than all other cats and deer

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 276953


You want to die*

*be splatted


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

only cats that matter


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I hate them all


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I will die by the fact Bob and Diana are better than all other cats and deer


_Then perish_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Then perish_


uno reverse


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


can you please put them in a spoiler


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> uno reverse


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Here s mine


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate them all
> View attachment 276955


But I like Nana and Champ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Here s mine
> View attachment 276956


explain to me how bob doesn't have his private S tier


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I hate them all
> View attachment 276955


understandable have a nice day

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 276958


now this I like


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> explain to me how bob doesn't have his private S tier


_because theres better cats_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Wait why is she cosplaying Ness????


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CARqaIngKMe/
This is important


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Yay Smash


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 276963


Nothing better than O'Hare asserting his dominance


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _because theres better cats_


not possible sis


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> not possible sis


Mitzi exists so it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm following him lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm following him
> View attachment 276964


*How*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm following him
> View attachment 276964


Just what he deserves


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mitzi exists so it is


that lowly cat?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Seastar said:


>


what does that even mean


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> that lowly cat?


_bruh how would you like it if I insult Bob_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *How*


_The all mighty power of Gooogle_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _bruh how would you like it if I insult Bob_


do it i dare you 
the price to pay is high, i do warn you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

I bought Tabby so I'm getting her today woohoo


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

punchy > bob


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what does that even mean


Veemo?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> punchy > bob


haha cursed opinion


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> haha cursed opinion



punchy > bob


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> haha cursed opinion


Bob is basic and doesn't deserve his popularity at all


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> punchy > bob


haha no

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Bob is basic and doesn't deserve his popularity at all


tell that to the raymond fans


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> haha no
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Hopkins > Bob


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hopkins > Bob


well i can't argue with that logic but still


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> well i can't argue with that logic but still
> View attachment 276965


I have to admit I do like Bob but I'm mad you insulted Mitzi >:0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 276968


n o

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

bob is the OG cat

the first villager ever made


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Bob is basic and doesn't deserve his popularity at all


Seeing every villager in the game has given me a new appreciation for the designs of the top tier villagers, so many of the villagers look bland or boring and Bob is one of the only decently designed ones


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> well i can't argue with that logic but still
> View attachment 276965





same energy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Seeing every villager in the game has given me a new appreciation for the designs of the top tier villagers, so many of the villagers look bland or boring and Bob is one of the only decently designed ones


read post above


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Though i still love Kiki and her eyes that stare into your soul 100x more than Bob


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

hnnnnnghhhhhj


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 276972
> same energy


oh look it's the bob rip off


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hnnnnnghhhhhj


Kiki gang


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

I want to draw Kiki and Mitzi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


callie best squid sister


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

how can you not love him?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> callie best squid sister


You spelled Marie wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 276975
> how can you not love him?


ew

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> You spelled Marie wrong


marie's hair is a grandma's


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Should I make a Bob or Punchy poll to decide?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 276976


CURSED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Should I make a Bob or Punchy poll to decide?


no

nobody needs the public opinion


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_Ahahahahaha I'm just over here thinking about the fact I love Callie and Marie *equally*._
And you guys are fighting over them....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Ahahahahaha I'm just over here thinking about the fact I love Callie and Marie *equally*._
> And you guys are fighting over them....


callie is the front of calimari 
front is first
first place is the best

therefore callie is the best squid sister
nuff said


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke nice pfp


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke nice pfp


Why thank you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

the fact beau's catchphrase is saltlick reminds me of a very disturbing thing i read


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no
> 
> nobody needs the public opinion



atleast you know what would happen lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> the fact beau's catchphrase is saltlick reminds me of a very disturbing thing i read


_do I want to know?_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm not picking a side.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _do I want to know?_





Spoiler



there was a form of torture where the person they were torturing's feet would be put in saltwater, then they would put a goat next to them, the goat would lick their toes, first it's tickling but then they start eating the skin


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there was a form of torture where the person they were torturing's feet would be put in saltwater, then they would put a goat next to them, the goat would lick their toes, first it's tickling but then they start eating the skin


Aha yikes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there was a form of torture where the person they were torturing's feet would be put in saltwater, then they would put a goat next to them, the goat would lick their toes, first it's tickling but then they start eating the skin





Spoiler



I regret reading that.... yxrfyhcvyhbujniuy76t5rfvghu87y6trfghjuytfrgchju8ytfghjuhygt


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Man first the Talking Head thing now this


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

I wont read it my friend said not to


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

I, i don't know i just get a bad feeling when i think about that

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I wont read it my friend said not to


yeah please don't read it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I, i don't know i just get a bad feeling when i think about that
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


the curiosity is killing me but I won't hhhhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the curiosity is killing me but I won't hhhhh


Curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the curiosity is killing me but I won't hhhhh


dont do it or your feet will not be safe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> the curiosity is killing me but I won't hhhhh


Don't read it... woomy...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> dont do it or your feet will not be safe


Feet? nani


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

YOUR FEET WONT BE SAFE IF YOU READ IT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Feet? nani


my dude save your feet while you can


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

yea if I read it it'd probably ruin Beau for me haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> yea if I read it it'd probably ruin Beau for me haha


SAVE YOUR FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> SAVE YOUR FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


I'm not reading it i'd get killed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm not reading it i'd get killed


your feet would


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I regret reading that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I regret reading that
> View attachment 276980


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> your feet would


ProbablyNotJosuke would kill me haha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Woomy












	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

_Guys, Ribbon has too much power._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Protect your feet while you still have them AHHHHH I can't get that thought out if my head


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Ahhh I can't wait to get Tabby


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ahhh I can't wait to get Tabby


Are you stealing my cat or are you referring to the ac villager


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

your feet will never be safe


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Are you stealing my cat or are you referring to the ac villager


_the villager lmao_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _the villager lmao_


_*Hmmmm*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> your feet will never be safe


WhAt dO yOu mEan


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WhAt dO yOu mEan


read it to find out


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*I had a cat OC named Tabby when I was like... 10*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> read it to find out


NO don't listen!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> read it to find out


N o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Are you guys done fighting yet?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Hmmmm*_


She's cute in her own way



Its kinda charming when I look at it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> She's cute in her own way
> View attachment 276985
> Its kinda charming when I look at it


im sorry but


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Hmm


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pretty cute like this actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> im sorry but


To each their own ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

going to draw roald for good luck


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> going to draw roald for good luck


I mean it worked for me and Ankha lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hmmm so should I let my plot be filled or...



Unhappyhome said:


> going to draw roald for good luck


Good luck, can't wait to see him!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hmmm so should I let my plot be filled or...


On nh or nl?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> On nh or nl?


nl


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nl


Go ahead lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Ahahaha WHAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Go ahead lol


Thanks, I guess I will!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

currently ripping out all the pages I drew of my old island first


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

: (


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> : (
> View attachment 276989


Ouch


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

yay i finished drawing roald


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler












	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

I swear I never got the opportunity to read the Splatoon 1 dialogue... _What the heck, Marie..._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's why I love Marie she's like me irl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't judge me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 276992
> Don't judge me


Cute!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> that's why I love Marie she's like me irl


Since when are we twins

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

COME ON ROALD DRAWING GIVE ME LUCK


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_If the Wii U did screenshots the way the Switch does, I would've seen everything OMG_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 276992
> Don't judge me


Cute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


10/10 strategy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

The picture is too big, but I really want to post it so
Callie: The jellyfish look like they're enjoying the pool!
Marie: why don't you take a quick dip?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_I never picked anyone, but just so you know, my brother picked Marie and Pearl._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> The picture is too big, but I really want to post it so
> Callie: The jellyfish look like they're enjoying the pool!
> Marie: why don't you take a quick dip?


O.O

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Marie said so many awful things to Callie, but she still really wanted to find her when she went missing... Hmm


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

wanna hear a joke?
”Ness is feeling strange!”


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wanna hear a joke?
> ”Ness is feeling strange!”


Was that the equivalent of confusion in Pokemon? I forgot.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Was that the equivalent of confusion in Pokemon? I forgot.


Yep, except your D-Pad inputs are swapped around
it’s pain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

1 nmt left D:
PLEASE ROALD DRAWING


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I never picked anyone, but just so you know, my brother picked Marie and Pearl._


_same I picked em too_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _same I picked em too_


my dude are you serious

marina > pearl


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep, except your D-Pad inputs are swapped around
> it’s pain


Wait... So... the mushroom?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> my dude are you serious
> 
> marina > pearl


*well hey I won*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

_and I do like Pearl more than Marina, at least she has personality_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... So... the mushroom?


Yep.
*the mushroom.*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

I love Marina's voice, but okay.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

my dudes i've given up
I'll trade for roald


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... So... the mushroom?


Wait, it’s Mushroomization


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Okay, who's responsible for this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, who's responsible for this?


s a l t l i c k


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

one last win on my way out


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I gotta go, bye for now!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> s a l t l i c k


_*S T O P*_


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> s a l t l i c k





Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

serudesu said:


> Spoiler


be glad you didn't read the last few pages


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> be glad you didn't read the last few pages


I'm worried I shouldn't.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

serudesu said:


> I'm worried I shouldn't.


_Your feet will be terrified if you find the context_


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 21, 2020)

posts


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_



_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Your feet will be terrified if you find the context_


_is it.. something about losing yout feet_


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


this alone would scare you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _is it.. something about losing yout feet_


_Something like that._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

The person I bought from is STILL not done with Tabby


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Veemo?*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

__





						Day one poll - most starry themed villager
					

Hello there, i find the polls fun to participate in, and decided to make a few myself! Welcome to today's poll: Who is the best starry themed villager? May the starriest win!        [Feel free to suggest more villagers to be added]  The day 2 poll has been decided, feel free to suggest what day...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I voted!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

I have returned after reading so many pages.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have returned after reading so many pages.


props to you, i end up coming back maybe 5-8 pages and i can't.. so i just skip it. lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_You'll never know what my friends are always up to then._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _You'll never know what my friends are always up to then._


*just shenanigans*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Would people be mad if I changed the weekly poll to daily, I really want to but it seems unfair...


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _You'll never know what my friends are always up to then._





ohare01 said:


> *just shenanigans*


a lot o' kahoots


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

im back temporalialy and @ohare01 this time it’s personal!!


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *I have a surprise for Enxssi when they return muhahaha*


WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im back temporalialy and @ohare01 this time it’s personal!!
> 
> WHAT


he's going take a nap


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Wooooooooooooomy*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he's going take a nap


oh ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh ok


I'll tell him you came when he wakes up woohoo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll tell him you came when he wakes up woohoo


and then we fight to the death!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> and then we fight to the death!


_woohoo_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


O h W o w


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: HELP EVERYTHING IS WEIRD ON THIS SIDE oF THE INTERNET


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

This makes me very sad.. Poor Tabby...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Woo...my


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

_Im cherishing and taking care of the poor kitty forever_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Squid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Squid


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

W o o m y ^-^


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

W


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

o


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

o


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

m


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

y


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Woomy*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Tabby!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

I've been watching Sterling and Queenie sing together in the past half hour. I'm not joking.


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

I like seeing some of my villagers sing, its cute.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Dances like a weirdo*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Am i the only one here who likes Tabby?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Am i the only one here who likes Tabby?


She's pretty cute, I would never have her, but I like her!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nothing wrong with liking Tabby at all. I like Diva so it's not weird at all... Does that mean you'll become a Tabby stan now? lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Nothing wrong with liking Tabby at all. I like Diva so it's not weird at all... Does that mean you'll become a Tabby stan now? lol


_hahaha I'm in danger_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

who do I stan anymore


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _hahaha I'm in danger_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> who do I stan anymore


Why not stan everyone so they'll all be appreciated.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Why not stan everyone so they'll all be appreciated.


_how about.. everyone but Barold_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

And Sylvia, moose, limberg, Penelope, bree, Harry, oh there's a lot.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

and Al too


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how about.. everyone but Barold_


That's up to you to decide. That will cost you the win to this thread, though.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> And Sylvia, moose, limberg, oh there's a lot.


every one with no redeeming qualities


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ewwwww Renee you better move out soon or else

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

And barold and Harry lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

squid


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> every one with no redeeming qualities


If you have conditions to devoting, that's not devoting at all!
Probably misquoted Flick rip.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

I used to think the same for Tabby but I have a new appreciation for her

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> If you have conditions to devoting, that's not devoting at all!
> Probably misquoted Flick rip.


_how do you expect me to like Barold_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I honestly didn't like Skye, marshal, and Dobie but HA I have them now!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I honestly didn't like Skye, marshal, and Dobie but HA I have them now!


wait since you got Dobie are you not getting O'Hare?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I used to think the same for Tabby but I have a new appreciation for her
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Easy! Shave his facial hair and give him lipstick!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wait since you got Dobie are you not getting O'Hare?


Don't worry, I'm planning on it, just have to work some things out for him first


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Easy! Shave his facial hair and give him lipstick!


well, actually,




I like him like this


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well, actually,
> View attachment 277054
> I like him like this


Man, the original design looks like Barold is depressed.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Me trying to moving out a dreamie to get ohare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Can I throw tomatoes to all of you? I want you out of this thread so I can win and gain nothing from it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Can I throw tomatoes to all of you? I want you out of this thread so I can win and gain nothing from it.


I can throw Kirby. He _*loves*_ tomatoes and I'm sure he wouldn't care whether they were fresh or rotten.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Aww. After over an hour, Sterling and Queenie finally stopped singing. It was cute while it lasted... I want to hug them so badly.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me trying to moving out a dreamie to get ohare
> View attachment 277055


_ouch :C_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Aww. After over an hour, Sterling and Queenie finally stopped singing. It was cute while it lasted... I want to hug them so badly.


I want to hug Tabby to protect her from all the hate she gets


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ouch :C_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure we'd all feel the same for the 'unpopular' villagers that live on our island.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Does my user title color change show up for you guys?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

wisdom


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Hugs Tom and Bones and literally all my villagers* You're not ugly, so there's no reason you're underrated. I love you guys

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Does my user title color change show up for you guys?


No, what color is it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Hugs Tom and Bones and literally all my villagers* You're not ugly, so there's no reason you're underrated. I love you guys
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Its light pink..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does my user title color change show up for you guys?


No, I can't see a color.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Aw...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does my user title color change show up for you guys?


Nope, it's still normal for me at least.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

This is how it should look


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hmm is it active?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Man that's upsetting

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Hmm is it active?
> View attachment 277067


Yeah ;-;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> This is how it should look
> View attachment 277068


That's odd. Maybe it takes a while before we actually see it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hmm is it active?
> View attachment 277067






	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> That's odd. Maybe it takes a while before we actually see it?


I've been having it for weeks though


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

I think it's buggy in 3.0, but I can't remember how to handle it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277069


my frend still asleep


----------



## PeachTeaACNL (Jun 21, 2020)

Bruh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think it's buggy in 3.0, but I can't remember how to handle it


Ah dang


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

PeachTeaACNL said:


> Bruh


_*Who are you?*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Man that's upsetting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


There’s a lot of people saying that it doesn’t work sometimes, it’s a bit glitchy and it’s the reason why I did not buy it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Has everyone seen my orange title? Just asking.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Has everyone seen my orange title? Just asking.


Nope it's black


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Has everyone seen my orange title? Just asking.


Nope


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Has everyone seen my orange title? Just asking.


You have an orange title? I haven't.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Nope it's black


OMG I've had it set to orange for like a week or two.... whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## PeachTeaACNL (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Who are you?*_


Idk just looking at rando threads


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Has everyone seen my orange title? Just asking.


No orange. *Sad woomy noises*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

OMG I actually changed it a month ago...
*I've been using this for a month and nobody else can see it????
Mods please fix.*


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Idk, but try contact the staff thread, they might fix it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Updated group photo!


https://imgur.com/a/hratv0L


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im back temporalialy and @ohare01 this time it’s personal!!
> 
> WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277077


_oh boy_


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Dang, she's been offline for half an hour


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Dang, she's been offline for half an hour


sorry I was taking a shower


ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277077


i don’t know what this means but I know it ain’t good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Woooooooomy*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> sorry I was taking a shower
> 
> i don’t know what this means but I know it ain’t good


It's "menacing"


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It's "menacing"


oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no


_*We have a score to settle. Who will fight and who will perish like a dog*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*We have a score to settle. Who will fight and who will perish like a dog*_


_*oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no*_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*We have a score to settle. Who will fight and who will perish like a dog*_


you better watch yourself before I hit you with my...








						Agony Beam - TV Tropes
					

There's a special place in the heart of Sci-Fi and Fantasy geeks for the Agony Beam, usually because it's carved that chunk out of our collective heart and crawled into the resultant cavity. Despite being an old school staple that's used to the …




					tvtropes.org


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


I swear to god your avatars be changing from happy to neutral


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

_-grabs popcorn-_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no oh god oh no*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


_Hahaha ha ha ha HAHAHAHAHAHA DO YOUR WORSE_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I swear to god your avatars be changing from happy to neutral


Oh... that's just because I feel sick.... ehehehe... urk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

_Munches popcorn _

post faster will ya?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

I need sum candy and soda too


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> _Munches popcorn _
> 
> post faster will ya?


They might be drawing a thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I need sum candy and soda too


passes you lifesavers and sprite


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They might be drawing a thing


little do they know your attack is already ready


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They might be drawing a thing


Draw faster please @Enxssi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> passes you lifesavers and sprite


yummy yummy ty


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> passes you lifesavers and sprite


Can i have some while we wait?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can i have some while we wait?


_passes you some lifesavers and a bucket of popcorn _


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yay it's almost time! *eats smore*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hahaha ha ha ha HAHAHAHAHAHA DO YOUR WORSE_


HAHAHAHAHA! I sure will! Take this!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay it's almost time! *Eats smore*


me want smore


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yay it's almost time! *Eats smore*





Enxssi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I sure will! Take this!


I knew it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I sure will! Take this!


LOL IM DYING


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

IT'S A TRAP

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

JOKES ON YOU BECAUSE I'LL GIVE YOU UP! _THROWS POPCORN ACROSS THE ROOM _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

DONT FALL FOR IT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> me want smore


Wish granted here is your smore

And oh no my YouTube still broken :0


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I sure will! Take this!


_Your weak magic doesn’t work on me, in fact i was prepared because one of my other friends had just failed to rickroll me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

_gives you up_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA!*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Your weak magic doesn’t work on me, in fact i was prepared because one of my other friends had just failed to rickroll me_


_Oh god_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Your weak magic doesn’t work on me, in fact i was prepared because one of my other friends had just failed to rickroll me_


Ay while your add it click my sig links


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't know what all this laughing is about but I'll go ahead and claim my victory.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't know what all this laughing is about but I'll go ahead and claim my victory.


Never giving people up apparently


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA!*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


_*Killer move: Serious series, serious teleportation*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_**throws splat bombs everywhere**_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

There’s a fight going on?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Ay this isn't a rick roll I can guarantee it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll just surround myself with a mote of water. No inkling will get past that.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Ay this isn't a rick roll I can guarantee it


you weren't wrong.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I'll just surround myself with a mote of water. No inkling will get past that.


_jokes on you the squid cult is dead _


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

_Nothing personal kid_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s a fight going on?


_*Don't go near the fight...*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you weren't wrong.


exactly


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

Apparently the water mote wasn't enough so I'll make a new one out of lava. This is starting to get expensive.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Once again not a rick roll @ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Me enjoying the entertainment Although can't watch the videos...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

but lets get back on track
_you're gonna end up like the guy in this video @ProbablyNotJosuke _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me enjoying the entertainment Although can't watch the videos...
> View attachment 277092


Amazing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but lets get back on track
> _you're gonna end up like the guy in this video @ProbablyNotJosuke _


_Oh boy i just wonder what it could be_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but lets get back on track
> _you're gonna end up like the guy in this video @ProbablyNotJosuke _


Yeah, the one carrying your coffin?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> Once again not a rick roll @ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Yeah, the one carrying your coffin?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Now how much is it going to cost?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Lmao did you miss the photo i sent


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lmao did you miss the photo i sent


where


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_**throws more splat bombs**_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


Muahahahhaha ohare01 is greater than everyone else


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277091
> _Nothing personal kid_


@Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277091
> _Nothing personal kid_


Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Muahahahhaha ohare01 is greater than everyone else


:')


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :')


your the best especially after the helium incident


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

brb im gonna make another thing to _defeat you, @ProbablyNotJosuke _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> brb im gonna make another thing to _defeat you, @ProbablyNotJosuke _


Haha no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*W o o m y*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> your the best especially after the helium incident


no u


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> no u


Uno reverse


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Uno reverse


nooooooo ;;


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

guys ineed your help which one of these do i make


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> brb im gonna make another thing to _defeat you, @ProbablyNotJosuke _


_*Oh hoho you can try*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277093 guys ineed your help which one of these do i make


The least powerful one


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277093 guys ineed your help which one of these do i make


Multi-load photon eraser


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277093 guys ineed your help which one of these do i make


How about none I will not let you defeat one of my favorite people in the world, if not my favorite


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277093 guys ineed your help which one of these do i make


Most useless


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Octoling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Inkling


Woomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

@Enxssi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Octoling


_*No. No Octoling. She'll tell me to stop.*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Should i prepare for Enxssi’s counterattack?


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

W


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Should i prepare for Enxssi’s counterattack?


yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


who art thou attacking


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who art thou attacking


**stops and looks around confused**


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> who art thou attacking


Wait art? REDDS HERE? ITS BEEN SO LONG REDD


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> **stops and looks around confused**


Go home Ribbon, Smash lost relevance months ago


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait art? REDDS HERE? ITS BEEN SO LONG REDD


_I am the art muahahahahahahaha_


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Ribbon will never go home


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I am the art muahahahahahahaha_


Dang art is prettier than mona Lisa


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Go home Ribbon, Smash lost relevance months ago


*There's a character reveal tomorrow*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Dang art is prettier than mona Lisa


aaaaaaaaaaa >w<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *There's a character reveal tomorrow*


Wait what

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaa >w<


Muahahahahahahahahahahha you are my friend obtain compliments


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

What if an Ac villager was there


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

“Gurl i look like the Mona Lisa”


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait what


They already told us it will be from ARMS, though.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “Gurl i look like the Mona Lisa”


apparently I'm prettier


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277096View attachment 277095


@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *There's a character reveal tomorrow*


_if only I still had smash_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Uh.. erm... brb


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> apparently I'm prettier


if you and @ProbablyNotJosuke are _animal crossing married, _then why are you accepting @Unhappyhome 's compliments??!?!?!?!


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Help o’hare is showing up in my autocorrect on my iPad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke


_*OH GOD NOT THE T E E T H B R U S H*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> if you and @ProbablyNotJosuke are _animal crossing married, _then why are you accepting @Unhappyhome 's compliments??!?!?!?!


ummm because 1 she's a girl and 2 she's my frend


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Idek what's happening anymore


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah same


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Help o’hare is showing up in my autocorrect on my iPad


W o w he's taking over


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*OH GOD NOT THE T E E T H B R U S H*_


_*Hah! Take that! Now take this!*_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ohare01 said:


> ummm because 1 she's a girl and 2 she's my frend


dont lie to me _@ProbablyNotJosuke , listen, she's tryna cheat_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Hah! Take that! Now take this!*_


It’s a good thing i have good dental hygiene, your teethbrush had _no effect_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

Brb gotta draw a marker trident now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Hah! Take that! Now take this!*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


IM NOOOOOOT IM NOT GEY


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Back




*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Hah! Take that! Now take this!*_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


@ProbablyNotJosuke _trust me I'm not_


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Still don’t get the situation


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I have to go, but I'll leave you with this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

If I was actually attracted to humans, I would probably be bi... just saying.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I have to go, but I'll leave you with this
> 
> View attachment 277098


_woohoo_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Still don’t get the situation


_umm stuff and things_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Breath of Water: 3rd form! Striking Tide! @Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Still don’t get the situation


me and ohare01 was fighting for probablynotjosuke's affection and ohare01 won so now im gonna destroy probablynotjosuke


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*There's an Inkling going insane over here for no reason... HELP*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> me and ohare01 was fighting for probablynotjosuke's affection and ohare01 won so now im gonna destroy probablynotjosuke


Yeah that’s basically all it is

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Seastar said:


> _*There's an Inkling going insane over here for no reason... HELP*_


She looked her name up on Google Images, leave her in her misery, she needs time alone to recover


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277099
> Breath of Water: 3rd form! Striking Tide! @Enxssi


_*OH NO! a BIG WAVE OF WATER!!! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!?!?!?!?*_
*HAHA! It's a good thing I am an expert surfer, otherwise i would be died!!*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> She looked her name up on Google Images, leave her in her misery, she needs time alone to recover


_*What are you talking about? She's named after a fairy from Kirby 64*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

also take THIS!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow hairdryer


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> also take THIS!
> View attachment 277100View attachment 277101


_The heat from the dryer felt nice and the photons made me get a sick tan but the sickle cut off my hair! Noooo_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Broke


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Broke


_*Okay then.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke right now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Secret weapon here


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277104 @ProbablyNotJosuke right now


LOL


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> yep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277109


nani


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> nani


two


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> two


what are you doing with his drawings


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what are you doing with his drawings


im putting them in a folder


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im putting them in a folder


ohhh ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Lmao eye laser dragon beam go brr


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277112
> Lmao eye laser dragon beam go brr


I want to join but don't know how


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277112
> Lmao eye laser dragon beam go brr


i have no excuse as to why this wouldn't work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Bruh I read 1702 e w


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i have no excuse as to why this wouldn't work
> View attachment 277113


_And thusly, after the battle had gone on for centuries leaving a path of destruction where ever it went, it was all over. However our warrior looked out upon the decimated lands and thought “Was the destruction worth it to destroy my enemy” And yes, yes it was_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _And thusly, after the battle had gone on for centuries leaving a path of destruction where ever it went, it was all over. However our warrior looked out upon the decimated lands and thought “Was the destruction worth it to destroy my enemy” And yes, yes it was_



but suddenly...



_because the narrator liked doing this, she immediately ressurected charlie for a dumb reason_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

kinda funny how this all happened bc of how much I love ProbablyNotJosuke haha

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Enxssi said:


> but suddenly...
> View attachment 277118


oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Bruh I read 1702 e w


Checking 1700 up brb


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

heheheheheh_hohoohohohoho__*HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but suddenly...
> View attachment 277118
> _because the narrator liked doing this, she immediately ressurected charlie for a dumb reason_


_You know what i’m giving this story a happy ending i’ll be drawing for a bit _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_**Comes back with donuts she appears to have dropped in ink**_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Equally lost at 1700-1704 lol still you all bring a smile to my face every time I come here~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

*Does anyone want a donut?*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _You know what i’m giving this story a happy ending i’ll be drawing for a bit _


oh okay
_but just as charlie was about to hit him with a meteor pulse shooter, something happened._


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

_*Nobody wants a donut? *looks down at her plate* They have orange frosting.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Nobody wants a donut? *looks down at her plate* They have orange frosting.*_


Y e s Oohhh orange


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

I bought a dozen donuts yesterday and my fat boys at ALL of them.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Y e s Oohhh orange


_*Okay then! *hands you a donut and you realize the orange frosting is dripping**_


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

may I have a smol blue donut?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

don't hate but I changed my pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Okay then! *hands you a donut and you realize the orange frosting is dripping**_


*instantly catches it because when it comes to food you have to have quick reflexes*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> may I have a smol blue donut?


**looks at her plate* They're all orange...*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> **looks at her plate* They're all orange...*


gimme one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> gimme one


**hands you one and with how messy it is, you really aren't sure if that is frosting**


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> gimme one


DOOOOONNNNNT ITS A TRAP THEY'RE INK


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Well. I guess I'll stay on the diet of completely avoiding donuts then like I have been xD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> DOOOOONNNNNT ITS A TRAP THEY'RE INK


I'm already an Inkling sooo


Weiss Schnee said:


> Well. I guess I'll stay on the diet of completely avoiding donuts then like I have been xD


That's not possible


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> DOOOOONNNNNT ITS A TRAP THEY'RE INK


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

My parents actually brought home donuts, so I came up with this LOL


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm already an Inkling sooo
> 
> That's not possible


But you're a blue one and they're orange.. rip


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm already an Inkling sooo
> 
> That's not possible


Oh it very much is when you live with 3 very hungry guys who happen to treat you like a little sister/mom.

They thought I bought the house a dozen donuts i totally did but they ate ALL OF THEM before I got one 

No I can't even get a blue ink donut so. Yeh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m sorry the drawing is taking so long, i’m actually putting effort into it


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Please take your time


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Well, it's late so good night!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Night!~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Goodnight!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

night


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Night


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

i cant wait for josuke's epic drawing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i cant wait for josuke's epic drawing


I saw it it's really good so far


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry, I'm back... I'm still sick...
*And it's not because I ate ink donuts.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

we talk on discord hahA


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> we talk on discord hahA


I don't have Discord because of my social anxiety...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't have Discord because of my social anxiety...


aw, well I only really use it to talk to him so


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a discord, but I don’t use it at all and plus I have social anxiety as well.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

ive forgotten i had discord


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm not adding anyone else don't ask


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Ike, why aren't you impressed?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

My sister and i just heroically killed a wasp woohoo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: What


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Squid sisters...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> My sister and i just heroically killed a wasp woohoo


N i c e


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: WHAT


LOL


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

*Do the Mario *


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

do it


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Do the Mario


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Uh l-let's pretend I didn't just see... Pictures of the Squid Sisters dating the Mario brothers.


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

yikes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay then


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Callie with octoling


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

turn the tide


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

_*I brought more donuts! These have strawberry frosting! Anybody want one?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm drawing smol low quality doodles of all my dreamies rn


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

They could be a good luck charm. Just like last time.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

_**stares at her pink donuts* Hmm...*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

It’s done lads



Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Low quality doodles


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

**eats her "strawberry" donuts since nobody responded**


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> It’s done lads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it, what a great ending 
you even got yoyr hair back


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i love it, what a great ending
> you even got yoyr hair back


_Tysm and indeed it is, truly the ending to satisfy all of us_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i love it, what a great ending
> you even got yoyr hair back


bahaha where do I take place in this story


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Spoiler: fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Tysm and indeed it is, truly the ending to satisfy all of us_


not me since IM NOT HERE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> not me since IM NOT HERE


Does Ribbon not exist?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Does Ribbon not exist?


you and me both


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Neither of you were involved in the battle, you guys just watched


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> bahaha where do I take place in this story


you are very important


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you are very important


how


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Neither of you were involved in the battle, you guys just watched


I threw ink everywhere and you guys ignored me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I threw ink everywhere and you guys ignored me


ouch


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> how


you gave me a motive to kill the handsome chad himself


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

sad, I also did not show up


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ouch


I noticed it during the fight too... nobody acknowledged anything, not even the killer wail.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you gave me a motive to kill the handsome chad himself


I see but you failed and stop calling him handsome he's mine we've been over this/ISPOILER]

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

qwq ignored squad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I see but you failed and stop calling him handsome he's mine we've been over this/ISPOILER]
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> qwq ignored squad


Can you blame them? It’s true but i’m still yours uwu

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

Also sorry Seastar ;3;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

_*If Ribbon was still here, she'd probably be fighting again. Yikes.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can you blame them? It’s true but i’m still yours uwu


yes they are right and -//w//-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*If Ribbon was still here, she'd probably be fighting again. Yikes.*_


_*Run up Ribbon*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Run up Ribbon*_


_*Nope, I'm not letting her do that again tonight.*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Nope, I'm not letting her do that again tonight.*_


_*Rip and tear*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Rip and tear*_


_*No, don't make her...*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

hmmm... I should go to sleep..


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Poor ribbon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

*Yeah, it's late...*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor ribbon


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hmmm... I should go to sleep..


Do it you always stay up too late


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Poor ribbon


*She can hear you...*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Do it you always stay up too late


hnnnnghhhh my mom did tell me to sleep early sooo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *She can hear you...*


She can? _AYE RIBBON, PULL UP IN THE CRUSTY SEAN PARKING LOT_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



ohare01 said:


> hnnnnghhhh my mom did tell me to sleep early sooo


yey


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

5,500 posts woohoo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 22, 2020)

im goinga sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Btw @ProbablyNotJosuke I never showed you this





	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Enxssi said:


> im goinga sleep


Goodnight!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> She can? _AYE RIBBON, PULL UP IN THE CRUSTY SEAN PARKING LOT_


_*Neither of us know why you yelled that...*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Neither of us know why you yelled that...*_


_it's slang aha_

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

_uhh I think_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Well i ought to sleep too then, goodnight beautiful people and remember that even a song named Great Days began with a “Breakdown breakdown”


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ...


?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well i ought to sleep too then, goodnight beautiful people and remember that even a song named Great Days began with a “Breakdown breakdown”


Goodnight<3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

_*Aww, it's that late already...*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Later I’m going to work on my entry for the art contest.
I hope it’s good enough even if I don’t win.
I hope it doesn’t lose my motivation even more on drawing.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

_*.....How weird is it if an Inkling says Veemo? N-no reason I'm asking...*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

I shall sleep goodnight!


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I shall sleep goodnight!


Goodnight!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

*Now what do I do...*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

BUT FIRST, a wip of a tabby drawing I made in 6 minutes





Now I'll sleep for real haha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

*Oooooh okay. Good night!*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

I’ve been awake


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Yeah...
Man I feel unmotivated with my entry...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

I just woke up woooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

@Weiss Schnee im sorry to hear about your donuts
that's the saddest thing I've heard today


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

I can't sleep. So good morning~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have woken up from my slumber three hours ago. I win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

__





						Who's the craziest villager?
					

Today is Poll 3, Who's the craziest villager, now I had a few ideas for this so no slots will be available (sorry)  Links to previous polls: Winter poll Tropical poll  Rules: Keep in mind vote changes are allowed You can vote for 9, but not all 10 because voting all 10 would be useless...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



vote on my poll do it now please vote now 
do it vote now vote on the poll do it vote on it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Ooh maybe this one too Sorry Unhappyhome, they're just fun to do





__





						Day 2 poll - Most Autumn themed villager
					

Hello there, I've started doing themed polls and this is day 2! Welcome to today's poll: Who is the best Autumn themed villager? May the best win!    Day one poll here



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Found this and it brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Found this and it brought a smile to my face.


_You listen to Siiva too? aaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _You listen to Siiva too? aaaaaaaaaaaa_


Yes. 95% of the time I'm not familiar with the tunes but when I do, it brings a huge smile to my face.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Yes. 95% of the time I'm not familiar with the tunes but when I do, it brings a huge smile to my face.


Yep, that's exactly how I feel.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Time to get this bread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

What


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What


_It’s more slang and phrases you’re too lame to understand_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s more slang and phrases you’re too lame to understand_


_:C meanie_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _:C meanie_


>: ) Jk u know ily uwu


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

I missed WWDC auuugh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> >: ) Jk u know ily uwu


o ok ily too ^^<3


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

WAIT I DIDNT MISS WWDC 
I WAS LATE


----------



## wizard (Jun 22, 2020)

omg I won!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Oh my goodness, thank you so much for the win! I don't know what to say!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Yoink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much for the win! I don't know what to say!


oops sorry I win

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Yoink


ninjad


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m about to do what’s called a pro gamer move


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I’m about to do what’s called a pro gamer move


Which is called losing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Which is called losing.


no u


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277301


no u


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no u


_Korega, requiem_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Go away, I need to win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Go away, I need to win.


no u


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 22, 2020)

posts


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Ching chong your opinion is wrong


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sound the alarm! You lose!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry, I've been busy reading an old conversation from weeks ago lol. Why did I get invited?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

A challenger approaches


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 22, 2020)

aaaa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Cues the Smash Bros. siren alarm*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

_Insert whoever the next fighter for Smash is gonna be and now just pretend it’s someone cool_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Generic character enters into battle!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

_Spring armed Marth joins the fray!_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Insert whoever the next fighter for Smash is gonna be and now just pretend it’s someone cool_


Actually guys, it's Min Min. It was revealed today. Seriously...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

_another fire emblem character bores us to death!_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Guys... I was serious yesterday when I said there would be a character reveal.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> _another fire emblem character bores us to death!_


I actually like Blythe...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

im so done with smash bros

#octoling4smash
#stevefromminecraft4smash
#somebodywecareabout4smash


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... I was serious yesterday when I said there would be a character reveal.


Yes yes i know just let us have fun and joke about smash please


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Guys... I was serious yesterday when I said there would be a character reveal.


Oh I was fully aware of it. I liked the reveal and honestly, it's confusing to play as Min Min watching it but I'm sure I'll get used to her eventually.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Wooooomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

min min more like
sec sec


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> min min more like
> sec sec


Boooo get off the stage


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Boooo get off the stage


shush i'm hilarious


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> shush i'm hilarious


Unhappyhome more like Unfunnyhome _aHAH hahaAh_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Unhappyhome more like Unfunnyhome _aHAH hahaAh_


probablynotjosuke more like

notjosuke

hahahahahaha *cricket noises*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> probablynotjosuke more like
> 
> notjosuke
> 
> hahahahahaha *cricket noises*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Veemo

...oops


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277303


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Throws water at @Seastar *


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Throws water at @Seastar *


*transforms into a Kirby then runs off really fast*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277305


my favorite bill wurtz video


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *transforms into a Kirby then runs off really fast*


*Uses the poltergust G-00*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

_why are you all turning into kirby_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

New pfp I drew it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

Do i like it or not

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

honestly idk


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Uses the poltergust G-00*


Kirby's not a ghost... *dries off and turns back into an Inkling*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ah yes i will now draw bob


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> New pfp I drew it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01's tabby drawing gave me some inspiration

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

how did you draw it do you have a drawing tablet


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ohare01's tabby drawing gave me some inspiration
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> how did you draw it do you have a drawing tablet


Nope I use my phone and my finger-



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I like it


ty<3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

By the way, there is context for why I was a Kirby after that, but _I'm hiding it from all of you._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

how do you draw that good ON A PHONE?????


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> New pfp I drew it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> ...


You're betraying the other villagers you've previously stan for.

I like your profile picture though! The lines are more smoother from what I can see and it's definitely an improvement!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> how do you draw that good ON A PHONE?????


practice

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> You're betraying the other villagers you've previously stan for.
> 
> I like your profile picture though! The lines are more smoother from what I can see and it's definitely an improvement!


Tysm!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277309


hey why do you have a pic of me from 2 weeks ago


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gotta get off now so I can be productive for the rest of the day lol


ohare01 said:


> practice
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> ...


You should put it in your art dump thread so we can all see a clearer picture!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> hey why do you have a pic of me from 2 weeks ago


S a m e


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Speaking of art dumps ive been considering posting one in the Basement but i’m nervous


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Speaking of art dumps ive been considering posting one in the Basement but i’m nervous


they go in the museum and you don't have to be nervous your art is great~


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> they go in the museum and you don't have to be nervous your art is great~


Ah sorry i got the two confused and oki


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Wooooooooomy veemo.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

hmmm.....


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't throw water on me again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm not im just pensive


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Don't throw water on me again.


*throws cherry soda*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *throws cherry soda*


Eww I don't like cherry... aaaaaa how do I wash off soda.... without water...? Oh no...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Eww I don't like cherry... aaaaaa how do I wash off soda.... without water...? Oh no...


*how dare you have opinions that are different from mine*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

*throws more cherry soda*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *how dare you have opinions that are different from mine*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> *throws more cherry soda*


Veeeeeeeeeemo.... Ew, I'm all sticky...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Veeeeeeeeeemo.... Ew, I'm all sticky...


*throws cotton candy so it sticks to you*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *throws cotton candy so it sticks to you*


Aaaaaaaaa help don't eat me!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaaa help don't eat me!


*throws a bucket of icy cold water at you >: )*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

I found another person with an Inkling pfp!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *throws a bucket of icy cold water at you >: )*


*melts into a Kirby and runs away*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I found another person with an Inkling pfp!


Who?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Who?


Backaff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

@Raymond


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 277346
> @Raymond


*Yes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

the OG Raymond in a maid dress


----------



## Mick (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 277346
> @Raymond



I actually laughed... Maybe we should send a private message, then maybe they'll get an email about a site they had long forgotten and will find this out of context


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I actually laughed... Maybe we should send a private message, then maybe they'll get an email about a site they had long forgotten and will find this out of context


Ooh cool idea! We could all be in it so we see what they say!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 277346
> @Raymond


Yeah but, I don't see his arms.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

And it appears all is silent in the thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

This is going to sound weird and shameful. Could you guys visit my New Leaf dream address? It was the Summer Solstice yesterday and I updated my dream address at that time. I want to see if my town is still 'day' during night time and screenshots of it would be appreciated! My dream address should be in my New Leaf town spoiler. Just ignore the mess all over my town lol.


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m back


Welcome!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m thinking of doing an art dump if I get enough drawings because most of my old drawings are ugly and the new ones change a lot.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m thinking of doing an art dump if I get enough drawings because most of my old drawings are ugly and the new ones change a lot.


Well i’d like if you included the old ones so we could see your growth but that’s up to you ^^ And even if they do change art style there’s nothing wrong with experimenting with different styles to see what you like the most uwu


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Well i’d like if you included the old ones so we could see your growth but that’s up to you ^^ And even if they do change art style there’s nothing wrong with experimenting with different styles to see what you like the most uwu


I have to admit though, my old art is really cringe and bad looking, most of it was from 2017. And I only changed my art style recently as well.
I’ll try to work on it though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello, everyone.  With great enthusiasm... I am here!

Or not... looks like I fell asleep.  We can fix that though!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

Go back to sleep.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

I won! Where's the cake?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

You get no cake. I get cake!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You get no cake. I get cake!


NO THE CAKE IS MINE


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NO THE CAKE IS MINE


TOO BAD I ALREADY ATE IT!


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Go back to sleep.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> TOO BAD I ALREADY ATE IT!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


You only get crumbs as a consolation prize.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You only get crumbs as a consolation prize.


at least i got something


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> at least i got something


*snickers*
I poisoned the crumbs.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *snickers*
> I poisoned the crumbs.



Foul play!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *snickers*
> I poisoned the crumbs.


>: 0

well guess what

NO CUPCAKES FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE >.<


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> >: 0
> 
> well guess what
> 
> NO CUPCAKES FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE >.<


I can live without eating cupcakes so jokes on you!


Izuku Midoriya said:


> Foul play!


Well, there weren't rules about that so...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


My JoJo senses are tingling 👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I can live without eating cupcakes so jokes on you!
> 
> Well, there weren't rules about that so...



Wait, that means... yes... YES!  I can poison the win itself so that whoever eventually gets it will get poisoned as well.  Muahahaha!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277434


Gimme some


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Gimme some


(>•  •)>


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> (>•  •)>


<(^^<) YEYE


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Now I feel like I'm in danger when I win this thread because of Izuku Midoriya poisoning the win. I know! I'll just unpoison it so everyone can fight to the end again.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Now I feel like I'm in danger when I win this thread because of Izuku Midoriya poisoning the win. I know! I'll just unpoison it so everyone can fight to the end again.


Yay

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277436


Okay but that one with the glasses


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 277436


Yay, my eyeballs are done for.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Now I feel like I'm in danger when I win this thread because of Izuku Midoriya poisoning the win. I know! I'll just unpoison it so everyone can fight to the end again.



Did I say poison?  Errr, I meant I would give the winner some puppies and kittens!  Yes, that’s exactly what I meant!  Hahahahah... ha


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Oh ok...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Did I say poison?  Errr, I meant I would give the winner some puppies and kittens!  Yes, that’s exactly what I meant!  Hahahahah... ha


_hmmmmm_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Did I say poison?  Errr, I meant I would give the winner some puppies and kittens!  Yes, that’s exactly what I meant!  Hahahahah... ha


*Press X to doubt*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

How could I be so careless with my choice of words?  Silly old me... hahahahaha!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Yeah, go ahead and laugh. It won't be long until someone else wins.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm back!



Spoiler: I drew Kirby c:


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry, for disappearing... I was reading... stuff. Lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

LOL Apparently there are Garry's mod videos involving animal crossing characters. And there's prop hunt too where people disguise as any object you could think of in animal crossing. One person was literally a pacifier running away while the other was a beetle. I'm watching the videos from VanossGaming (not advertising) and I'm laughing to the point where I needed to take a breath. XD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


_top 10 overused gifs

nah I'm joking_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flop nop.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 22, 2020)

Skeddadle skeddoodle


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

Imagine a boolean having 3 states
this post made by Python and Javascript


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

K


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

Just here to win for the next few minutes.


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Spoiler: T-pose T-pose all the squids T-posing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: T-pose T-pose all the squids T-posing


They're asserting dominance


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

They want to prove they’re superior to the octolings or people that surround them.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Time goes by too fast....


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Thinking of making a new game thread, but I’m not sure if it’s going to be popular or not.
Its called yes or no.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

Woohoo time to spend the day watching anime for hours on end again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Woohoo time to spend the day watching anime for hours on end again


_*take breaks*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*take breaks*_


_*What else is there for me to do*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*What else is there for me to do*_


*draw or something idk*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *draw or something idk*


_*You can’t make me*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*You can’t make me*_


fine fair because all I do is stay on the forum ahaha


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> fine fair because all I do is stay on the forum ahaha


Muhahahahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Muhahahahaha


;;


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ;;


Ok fine i will cause ily


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ok fine i will cause ily


yey and ily too ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ha.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2020)

No


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2020)

*shotblocks the basketball for the win Shellzilla threw*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

*shotblocks the basketball for the win Izuku Midoriya threw*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2020)

Shellzilla!  Quirk?  Copy!  He can copy anything his opponent does and send it back at them!

Wait, does that mean he’s Monoma???


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

Is this some sort of line from anime I do not understand? You've exposed my weakness! Noooooo!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

My hips after i bump them on a kitchen counter


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

Why hello there!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Why hello there!


_General Kenobi_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 277734


:0 ROSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I am back again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I am back again


Welcome back!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll be online for a few minutes because I don't want to procrastinate.


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ok


I just looked at all of your cringy gfx and I laughed at all of them. Please do more so I can laugh again. XD


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I just looked at all of your cringy gfx and I laughed at all of them. Please do more so I can laugh again. XD


Thanks, I might do more


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't have any gifs. F


----------



## Kurb (Jun 23, 2020)

NATIONAL EMERGENCY
Primary Action Point System
issued an
Emergency Action Notification

I spilled my tea
​


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NATIONAL EMERGENCY
> Primary Action Point Notification
> 
> I spilled my tea
> ​


Wait... what?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait... what?


You haven’t seen one of those TV alerts?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You haven’t seen one of those TV alerts?


Not one that specifically said that. I get weather ones.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Not one that specifically said that. I get weather ones.


Emergency Action Notifications are like
_Things went south fast, you're screwed._


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Emergency Action Notifications are like
> _Things went south fast, you're screwed._


----------



## Kurb (Jun 23, 2020)

I am watching local58 and hoo boy I'm not sleeping tonight


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am watching local58 and hoo boy I'm not sleeping tonight


Yikes I went there once


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t have any gifs rn, but i’ll post some later


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Spoiler: ????


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

WHY DO MY NOTIFICATIONS RANDOMLY STOP APPEARING AND REAPPEARING


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> WHY DO MY NOTIFICATIONS RANDOMLY STOP APPEARING AND REAPPEARING


Glitch ig?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Glitch ig?


_This phone sucks_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _This phone sucks_


ahahaha same


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

What


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277947
> What


A small price to pay for _d o c u m e n t  s t a c k_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> A small price to pay for _d o c u m e n t  s t a c k_


*D O C U M E N T  S T A C K*
nookazon be trippin


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Nookazon is evil


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

if I sold *D O C U M E N T  S T A C K *for what it sells for on nookazon I would be rich, guys, absolutely rich


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Do it jk


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

Scandalous


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I repeat Nookazon is filled with greedy people


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

Boot


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Expensive trash


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Expensive trash


the slogan of nookazon


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Don’t forget this


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don’t forget this


jeez, that’s like 10 million bells


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

No even worse


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 277947
> What


Reason:
It came from Raymond’s house and was touched by Raymond himself.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

This week is the week I actually see a meteor shower on my island


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Reason:
> It came from Raymond’s house and was touched by Raymond himself.


Raymond is a storyboard artist confirmed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

how much would an unoriginal pietro be worth


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi again.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

do any of you want an unoriginal pietro please I need bells but I will take nmt aswell


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sorry, my town is full of villagers that I care deeply.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

I have a confession to make

I don't like O'Hare as much as I used to


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have a confession to make
> 
> I don't like O'Hare as much as I used to


_*GASP
WAT?!!?!!?!?.?!*_
oh ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*GASP
> WAT?!!?!!?!?.?!*_
> oh ok


Yea lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


@Seastar is something wrong? Your avatar looks sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Seastar is something wrong? Your avatar looks sad


Unhappyhome is depressed and- OH SHE'S RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Unhappyhome is depressed and- OH SHE'S RIGHT THERE.


>:/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> >:/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> View attachment 278256


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


cursed gyroid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

st0p


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> st0p


_*We are trying to cheer up a friend*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> st0p


could not comprehend code because no


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> could not comprehend code because no


?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> st0p


N o N e v e r This is for a good cause


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

DELETE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



Kurb said:


> DELETE





Seastar said:


> _*We are trying to cheer up a friend*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

hi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DELETE


could not comprehend code because no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hi


Hello


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler: spooky video


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

how to spoon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spoiler: spooky video


could not comprehend code because no


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

there are no faces


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> there are no faces


could not comprehend code because no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

there are no faces
there are no faces
there are no faces


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

we must cheer @Unhappyhome up


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Be a happy home!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

THERE ARE NO FACES
I RECOGNIZE THE BODIES IN THE WATER


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THERE ARE NO FACES
> I RECOGNIZE THE BODIES IN THE WATER


 what are you going on about


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what are you going on about


Local58


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THERE ARE NO FACES
> I RECOGNIZE THE BODIES IN THE WATER


C O U L D
N O T
C O M P R E H E N D
C O D E
B E C A U S E
N O


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Section 3
Ablation Of Subconsious


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


wait why is your pfp sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait why is your pfp sad


OH MY GOD WILL YOU
ahem


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> OH MY GOD WILL YOU
> ahem


what?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait why is your pfp sad


You clearly haven't read anything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what?


learn to read for once in your life something that isn't code


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

I was eating, and doing human stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm eating right now but I read stuff.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> In case you're wondering about our avatars being sad, we tried to cheer up Unhappyhome and it didn't work... she also refused any help.


@Kurb we were trying to cheer her up


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

well my pfp is already frowning so


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

I tried to make mine sad Kiki but file was too big :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

im bored and still a lil sad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

I just feel like crap

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020

I hope this freaking medicine kicks in soon


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler: inkling with a shotgun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

end my suffering


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

I was expecting to have some fun here, but I didn’t expect THIS. @Unhappyhome I want to find a way to make you feel better and get out of this negativity. Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spoiler: inkling with a shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278288


_*What is wrong with you?*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*What is wrong with you?*_


Everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I was expecting to have some fun here, but I didn’t expect THIS. @Unhappyhome I want to find a way to make you feel better and get out of this negativity. Turn that frown upside down!


feeling better now

I've just been really distracted


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Everything


Felt that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Felt that


but it's not true


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> but it's not true


_give me your cake_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> _give me your cake_


_no_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no_



_i thought you were trying to eat better why do you have so much cake_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

*secretly has cake*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> _i thought you were trying to eat better why do you have so much cake_


_virtual cake does not count_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *secretly has cake*


i want some

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _virtual cake does not count_


yes it does


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i want some
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> ...


it does not


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i want some


One is from 2014 and the other from 2016.... uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it does not


*TIME TO EAT VIRTUAL CAKE THEN :0*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



Seastar said:


> One is from 2014 and the other from 2016.... uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


ew its old


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Gimme the cake!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Gimme the cake!


no its mine


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial you did this to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 278312
> @FrogslimeOfficial you did this to me


Oh- my bad.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Oh- my bad.


i swear to god with you and your fancy script that generates words


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

What


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

nobody:

kurb: CODECODECODECODECODE
Seastar: SPLATOON GIFS GIFS GIFS GIFSSS
Me: I WIN NO U UNO REVERSE I WIN
Abri: *derails thread*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> nobody:
> 
> kurb: CODECODECODECODECODE
> Seastar: SPLATOON GIFS GIFS GIFS GIFSSS
> ...


Accurate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi chairs

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020

NEW OCTOLING


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Izzycrossing123 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

what do you guys think of my new octoling?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> nobody:
> 
> kurb: CODECODECODECODECODE
> Seastar: SPLATOON GIFS GIFS GIFS GIFSSS
> ...


_how do I derail thread-_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how do I derail thread-_


you once posted that you wanted freehelium to stop underailing the thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you once posted that you wanted freehelium to stop underailing the thread


LMAO true


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

actually, freehelium hasn't been online since "the incident" @ohare01


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> nobody:
> 
> kurb: CODECODECODECODECODE
> Seastar: SPLATOON GIFS GIFS GIFS GIFSSS
> ...


What about me?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> actually, freehelium hasn't been online since "the incident" @ohare01


Dang thats true.. hm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla: pops in more than my father and either says something about their win or derails the thread (usually related to cake)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Shellzilla: pops in more than my father and either says something about their win or derails the thread (usually related to cake)


LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't know if anyone will get this but me lol














Spoiler: Also I actually relate to this


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

FreeHelium: win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Shellzilla: pops in more than my father and either says something about their win or derails the thread (usually related to cake)


What the heck lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: I don't know if anyone will get this but me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> nobody:
> 
> kurb: CODECODECODECODECODE
> Seastar: SPLATOON GIFS GIFS GIFS GIFSSS
> ...



Hmmm what do I do? Anyways, I gotta go


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> What the heck lol.


what 
my response is perfectly normal

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020

I have a question

now that I've stopped making polls how the fudge am I supposed to make tbt


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what
> my response is perfectly normal
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> ...


Well, I did poison a cake at one point so... Yup!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what
> my response is perfectly normal
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> ...


_I give you all mine_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Well, I did poison a cake at one point so... Yup!


_*I may have handed out poisoned donuts*_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*I may have handed out poisoned donuts*_


Uh, I may have handed a donut covered in ink to a dog once in another thread. You're not the only one.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Uh, I may have handed a donut covered in ink to a dog once in another thread. You're not the only one.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

My sister had thought that Queenie's tail feathers look like coffee filters. I'm amused by this comparison.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

Wait what happened to Helium


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait what happened to Helium


Gave up on trying to win because there was too many chaos. I think?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Wait what happened to Helium


Idk and don't really care if I'm being honest


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Gave up on trying to win because there was too many chaos. I think?


I can’t blame him lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I can’t blame him lmao


he hasn't been on since the incident


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Oops I missed a typo this time aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> he hasn't been on since the incident


Why does everyone refer to it as “the incident” as if it was some tragic event


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why does everyone refer to it as “the incident” as if it was some tragic event


lmfao idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why does everyone refer to it as “the incident” as if it was some tragic event


because it was 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020

this freehelium burnt down my town and murdered my villagers


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> because it was
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> this freehelium burnt down my town and murdered my villagers


_IM DYING_


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

Apparently I missed a lot since I was last here.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't remind me what happened to me too.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

“_Freehelium?” *puts down cigarette and turns from looking out from the window with a thousand yard stare* “I haven’t heard that name in years”_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “_Freehelium?” *puts down cigarette and turns from looking out from the window with e thousand yard stare* “I haven’t heard that name in years”_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> “_Freehelium?” *puts down cigarette and turns from looking out from the window with a thousand yard stare* “I haven’t heard that name in years”_


more like Rosewater where tf is she


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

nobody survived the massacre but me so I was forced to reset


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> more like Rosewater where tf is she


Left a msg on her profile


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

Not sure why everyone is talking in such a small font size, but hey, whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Not sure why everyone is talking in such a small font size, but hey, whatever makes you happy.


big now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Not sure why everyone is talking in such a small font size, but hey, whatever makes you happy.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

big size


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

Sadly can't go as big as TBT 2.0 but it works.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Sadly can't go as big as TBT 2.0 but it works.


smol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

What’s tbt 2.0


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

I just realized there's no Comic Sans on here. R.I.P. the best font.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized there's no Comic Sans on here. R.I.P. the best font.


LOL F


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s tbt 2.0


The site was updated to TBT 3.0 a few months ago. Before then the forums looked quite different.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> What’s tbt 2.0


The version the site was when I joined.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> The site was updated to TBT 3.0 a few months ago. Before then the forums looked quite different.


Oh i’m slow lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

This is probably the worst way of doing this but okcool


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Oh i’m slow lmao


That's the version I joined at lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

I have returned again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Everyone do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle!


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

I can’t do one in real life, but here’s this


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t do one in real life, but here’s this


Why does the villager look like they’re here against their will


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t do one in real life, but here’s this


Aaaaaaaa cute

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Why does the villager look like they’re here against their will


LOL That's Ankha for you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

I didn't expect people to actually do it but okay.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

*my reaction when I just learned I’m about to save 15% on car insurance by switching to Geico*






(this is a joke)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Totally normal music. Definitely is what the title says.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

now I want to make a short film using animal crossing...hmmm


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Save more on car insurance


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> now I want to make a short film using animal crossing...hmmm


Let’s do this together
DM me mate


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Its broken...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Its broken...


Awww okay


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Let’s do this together
> DM me mate


idk man I’ve never done it before and I just wanna chill
plus i have like, no reactions atm so it would be hard to do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

somehow I've gone from

sad - meh - happy

back to meh


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> idk man I’ve never done it before and I just wanna chill
> plus i have like, no reactions atm so it would be hard to do


We can still do this. I’ll set some stuff up during the night and DM ya later.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

i win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> somehow I've gone from
> 
> sad - meh - happy
> 
> back to meh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


it's not working anymore help

i think i got immune


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We can still do this. I’ll set some stuff up during the night and DM ya later.


I guess it could work, but I go to bed at 1am EST, and i think timezones may be an issue. also i can’t edit, it was kind of just a random thought but I think we can do this if we try


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I guess it could work, but I go to bed at 1am EST, and i think timezones may be an issue. also i can’t edit, it was kind of just a random thought but I think we can do this if we try


I can edit. I own After Effects, Prelude, and Premiere. My insomnia and dislike of sleep has you. I’m in EST, by the wat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just leaving a post here where my win will last only a few seconds.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Just leaving a post here where my win will last only a few seconds.


I win


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I win


No


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

ooo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Is my win over?!?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

aaa


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

I CAN’T GO GRAB NH AND START WORK ON THE MOVIE BECAUSE MY POWER IS G O N E


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

ting


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I CAN’T GO GRAB NH AND START WORK ON THE MOVIE BECAUSE MY POWER IS G O N E


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
i guess I’m just gonna go back to chilling


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

tang


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

I COULD MAYBE


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

walla


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

I got it
im gonna work on footage since my ipad is gonna die soon


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

walla


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

completely unrelated but I love how marina walks when she’s mad


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

bing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

bang


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

Alright!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> ooo





Izuku Midoriya said:


> aaa





Izuku Midoriya said:


> ting





Izuku Midoriya said:


> tang





Izuku Midoriya said:


> walla





Izuku Midoriya said:


> walla





Izuku Midoriya said:


> bing





Enxssi said:


> bang


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'll wrap up for the night now. Please stay safe everyone! And if someone is feeling down, please comfort them.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

criminal scum


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

guys i think i might get off of tbt for today, where I live it’s almost 8 o’clock so I might just watch a few videos and then go to sleep Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

nobody:
youtube comments:

this is ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG:


1 tbt donated to me = one more year that ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG will live

no but actually please give me tbt i need a user change help ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG live very long


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

i changed my mind hi guys I’m back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i changed my mind hi guys I’m back


hello billia nye


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

i will give ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG Another year to live


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i will give ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG Another year to live


yay ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG will live very long


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> yay ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG will live very long


i did it, long live ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020





i am famous youtuber now
yay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

LONG LIVE ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG
also pronounce it

Ehn- je-tuh-fuh-wer-gah-beh-heah-buh-geh-ab-kuh-guh
not Ehn- je-tuh-fuh-wer-gah-beh-heah-buh-geh-ab-kuh-juh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

this is best rat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 278482
> this is best rat


Rod*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

i used to not like people’s islands for having popular villagers YIKES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i did it, long live ENJTFWERGAHRBHEABGEABKG
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> ...


you just got a subscriber


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you just got a subscriber


thank you so much, you are ebic gamer


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

What video is it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 278482
> this is best rat


Bettina is cute. Personally I prefer Dora (she lived in my City Folk town for years), but I like most of the mouse villagers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What video is it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 278488


hey lavendertowne seems familiar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey this thread hasn't been posted in lately. Maybe I can win for more than 1 minute.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

You did it!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2020)

Finally, my lifelong dream has been realized!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Winning is not possible during this time


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2020)

I didn't realize how many Splatoon GIFs there were until this thread.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I didn't realize how many Splatoon GIFs there were until this thread.


That's my fault


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's my fault


They're cute so I like seeing them. 

Guess I can actually play Splatoon again now that I have a Switch membership.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

@ohare01


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 278558
> @ohare01


why have you exposed me like this


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

now everyone will know the truth


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> now everyone will know the truth


Ohhhhh noooooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2020)

Don't worry, your secret's safe with us (us being the 117,472 TBT members who signed up for this site.)


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Merry’s double chin


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Everybody hates Al is it because he’s ugly


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Facts


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Everybody hates Al is it because he’s ugly


He's ugly and he stole my open plot

He also poisoned my  water supply, burned my crops and delivered a plague onto my houses


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Wait, is this how Inklings sleep?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He's ugly and he stole my open plot
> 
> He also poisoned my  water supply, burned my crops and delivered a plague onto my houses


ugh, Deena did that to me in nl too,


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Why does everyone hate that duck? She’s not that bad.
but it’s understandable


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why does everyone hate that duck? She’s not that bad.
> but it’s understandable


I'm keeping her in Wild World aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2020)

Ooooooo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2020)

Smells like winning.... haha jk


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Me too chadder


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Good morning, my power is back

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

These images are a sight to see here folks!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

i made a circuit board pattern do you guys want to see it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow it's nice! I really like it, I might use it somewhere!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

when more friends are online im gonna post a dodo code so that I can best friend them again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Well I'm up


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Well I'm up


ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm here but I don't think I ever sent you a friend request


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm here but I don't think I ever sent you a friend request


lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

you know what? im so bored so ill just do it now code is 53HVY

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

@ohare01


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> ...


K I'm coming!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Gates reopened for friends lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

MUAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAH I WIN


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

nAh fAm
also @Enxssi i could start work on the movie sometime soon but first we need to decide on a storyline


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

yAh fAm


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

lemme try smthin here
[ANCHOR=#test]hn[/ANCHOR]
doesnt work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> lemme try smthin here
> [ANCHOR=][/ANCHOR]


i don't even know what that means


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i don't even know what that means


me neither


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> me neither


b r u h


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

nope


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

some new feature with anchor and go to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> some new feature with anchor and go to


there are pirates? what do you need an anchor for


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

cool

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

tap me


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nAh fAm
> also @Enxssi i could start work on the movie sometime soon but first we need to decide on a storyline


cool beans
i don’t really have any ideas because the thought of making an animal crossing movie was only some random thing i thought about, but I can try to think of something right now


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> cool beans
> i don’t really have any ideas because the thought of making an animal crossing movie was only some random thing i thought about, but I can try to think of something right now


k, dm me when ya think of smthin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

guys i just had an amazing iDea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

smartphones made of paper


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

W h a t


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> smartphones made of paper


Wha???


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

i don’t know


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> smartphones made of paper


epIC idea
if only I could come up with an idea like that...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

here’s my idea
take paper
fold paper to phone size
draw phone things on paper
finalize
scan the paper
make a website
put said scans for download on website


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

_well ok then._


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

im doing it when i have free time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here’s my idea
> take paper
> fold paper to phone size
> draw phone things on paper
> ...


Better yet, sell them online to make a profit!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh. Well, uh... that's nice.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

I have two projects on hold on
ACNH movie
and paper smartphone website


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have two projects on hold on
> ACNH movie
> and paper smartphone website


paper smartphones!! yesss


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Movie about paper smartphones in animal crossing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Movie about paper smartphones in animal crossing


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Let me finish this Inside a Mind video and then ill begin work


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Isabelle is so cute when she smells theflowers


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

the Lost ARG iS insanee


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

CHECK THE CHAT!!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CHECK THE CHAT!!


which onee


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which onee


Nevermind they saw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which onee


Wait you aren't in that one


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

what


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Why is Enxssi not in one


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

We need a new chat with Enxssi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ahhh alot of chats Lets kick out Freehelium


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Who will make it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

i don't know


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

This Lost ARG is INSANE!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

oh yeah and i want in too

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

I guess i’ll make it
who is in?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This Lost ARG is INSANE!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Nooo I'm making it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Is there room for me?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

how about 
enxssi, sea star, ohare, me, rosie, and FreeHelium


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

heckin yeet


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how about
> enxssi, sea star, ohare, me, rosie, and FreeHelium


N O not FreeHelium


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

well who then
also i need motivation to start making the website


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

Why does this make me laugh?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Why does this make me laugh?


Because... Temmie. I don't know.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

@Shellzilla I made a new drawing

It's my pfp and it's also in my art dump


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Because... Temmie. I don't know.


Check this out too. It's really good actually.







ohare01 said:


> @Shellzilla I made a new drawing
> 
> It's my pfp and it's also in my art dump


I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Check this out too. It's really good actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Weird Al??? Whaaaaa I don't remember this one.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

ok
i’m gonna make the site for the paper phone
what should the domain name be


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok
> i’m gonna make the site for the paper phone
> what should the domain name be


What about Paper Paper All Around?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> What about Paper Paper All Around?


something on topic


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

How is that not on topic


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

idk do you have any ideas 


Seastar said:


> How is that not on topic


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

iPaper? Paperdroid? Paper?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> iPaper? Paperdroid? Paper?


Something like that....
But the first two would giv eme a copyright strike


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> something on topic


i was thinking something like payper phone, like payphone but...paper phone... idk it was just a thought


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i was thinking something like payper phone, like payphone but...paper phone... idk it was just a thought


i think something like that would be coool

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

paperphone is taken though


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

website is up
papersmartphone.wordpress.com

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

need a new domain name

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

ok so
new website
kurbinc.wordpress.com


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 278849


what will he eat this time


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

finally finished the site


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> finally finished the site


what are you even gonna do on it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

things
i told people about it a few pages back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> things
> i told people about it a few pages back


bruh what's the point of it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> bruh what's the point of it


You could go find where i said the point of it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Kurb said:


> here’s my idea
> take paper
> fold paper to phone size
> draw phone things on paper
> ...


fine
here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You could go find where i said the point of it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> ...


bruh that's a terrible idea

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020

If you get any "contacts" for your amazing business idea tell me


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> bruh that's a terrible idea
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020
> 
> If you get any "contacts" for your amazing business idea tell me


shut up


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 278860


_*W h o ?*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 278860


???


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

jack stauber


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

Carrie’s head looks like a banana but it’s orange. Actually, all kangaroo villagers have banana heads while females have baby bananas.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

I’ll stop you right there!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes, I’ll stop you from winning.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Naw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2020)

This is Isabelle when she plays Garry's mod online through Tom Nook's laptop. (Just a youtube thumbnail I found)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 278979


oh hey look it's me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Ow


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

i can’t stop thinking about this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i can’t stop thinking about this


My siblings never understand whenever i reference that


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2020)

Don’t know what’s going on, but I’m here to win lose


----------



## Kurb (Jun 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Ow


HOW IS HE NOT DEAD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 26, 2020)

I have lost faith in humanity


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I have lost faith in humanity


Just by the title, I'm pretty sure something is wrong with her.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Just by the title, I'm pretty sure something is wrong with her.


she doesn’t even say it’s satire
i am concerned


----------



## Mick (Jun 26, 2020)

Alright it's been three hours, time to take your spot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

Octopus asserting their dominance


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Spoiler







Wait, is Octavian's hat in the picture referencing Splatoon?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cue the Splatoon music!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Cue the Splatoon music!


Didn't work. My playlist picked Kirby music next.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Spoiler







I LOVE THIS AAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

Here’s another random post about my villagers. Sterling heavily reminds me of Falco while my sister refers to him as “cute Falco”. Somebody cue the “DAT AIN’T FALCO!” meme.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Here’s another random post about my villagers. Sterling heavily reminds me of Falco while my sister refers to him as “cute Falco”. Somebody cue the “DAT AIN’T FALCO!” meme.


I thought Phil looks more like Falco.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

Win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

No you don’t.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> No you don’t.


Yes I do.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 26, 2020)

*rolls out of locker to block win*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *rolls out of locker to block win*
> View attachment 279458


LOL


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

*Flexes his win just because he can*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Did two anime selfies and uhh


Spoiler: Cursed











_help_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes please.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

meh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

More pls


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

I throw hat into the ring.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Splat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

More splat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm supposed to be asleep.


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Splatttttt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 27, 2020)

Sploot


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Sizzle!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

good morning Shell


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

what am I doing? a huh huh huh... winning


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> what am I doing? a huh huh huh... losing.


Fixed that for you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Can I bribe you with tbt so I can win?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Can I bribe you with tbt so I can win?


N o


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Haha you tell him O'hare~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeye but I still win


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Wrong.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

No u


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Why yes, I love winning! Thank you~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

N a n i


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Win


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

*Omae wa mou shindeiru*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> *Omae wa mou shindeiru*


*NANI???*


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you so much, for the obnoxiously loud laugh you caused~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Thank you so much, for the obnoxiously loud laugh you caused~


*hey the rules say that if you know your supposed to say nani than you have no excuse for not saying it*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

I win, and that's a fact.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I win, and that's a fact.


*opinion


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *opinion


Lol it's not. Get your facts straight.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Everyone of you before me lost. Fact!

Everyone after me is winning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Okay.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Lol it's not. Get your facts straight.


No u


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


no


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

hm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> hm


no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no


no u


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Merry Christmas!


Bold of you to assume one of us doesn't celebrate Hanukkah

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Somebody start something here 

I'm painting and bored


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

what do i buy on ebayy
gbfrbvfevb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do i buy on ebayy
> gbfrbvfevb


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Lmfao ewww


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do i buy on ebayy
> gbfrbvfevb











						Weird or Confusing - Your go to guide for weird stuff
					

There's a lot of odd stuff out there, really, weird stuff. This is your one stop destination for all that is strange.




					weirdorconfusing.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 279622


LOOK AT THOSE BIDS


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 279628


I'm pretty sure I got that Toon Link for my brother.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Big oof


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Bobception


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

SO CUTEEE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ugh I've got a minor headache and my shoulders hurt a bit


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

luigi killed the thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Madness


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


*announcer voice*

INKLING


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

_GAME!_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> _GAME!_


_Failure..._


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> _Failure..._




Edit: you would 'like' me crying lmao thanks @Unhappyhome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


>


no cry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

I had a dream last night where my front teeth fell out


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 279620


I OWN THAT BRU


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I OWN THAT BRU


Why


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why


Gift


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

DUCK CULT DUCK CULT DUCK CULT


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

What the heck is happen


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

DUCK CULT TIME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

THE DUCK WALKED UP  TO THE LEMONADE STAND


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh dear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

AND HE SAID TO THE MAN RUNNING THE STAND

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

ALL NON DUCKS WILL QUACK


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Honk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Honk.


Quack.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

So
does anyone wanna participate in a game show

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

No admission 
Money is lost while playing game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> So
> does anyone wanna participate in a game show
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020
> ...


Quack.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Quack.


*Honk.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Honk.*


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh dear, ducks are now going to invade this forum.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Oh dear, ducks are now going to invade this forum.


Be a duck, we're in animal crossing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Woomy quack


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

No
I am making game show


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No
> I am making game show


No


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No


No


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Quack


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

what is happening


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Duck cult has started


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


wholesome whoelsome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what is happening


Woomy quack?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy quack?


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

quack


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

I refuse to give in
Enxssi why did you give in to the duck cult


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

What the honk is going on


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I refuse to give in
> Enxssi why did you give in to the duck cult


_She's a goose_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What the honk is going on


ENXSSI NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I refuse to give in
> Enxssi why did you give in to the duck cult


Blasphemy. I am a goose.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ENXSSI NO


QUACK


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

*So i heard there’s a duck cult*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *So i heard there’s a duck cult*


wait isn't that a goose or am I stupid


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *So i heard there’s a duck cult*


Hardcore Duck


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Blasphemy. I am a goose.


Oh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait isn't that a goose or am I stupid


_Goose you dimwit duck_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

tryna make ascii art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Goose you dimwit duck_


Than 

Shinei


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

Here’s a duck that’s where it belongs


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Omg I found this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Here’s a duck that’s where it belongsView attachment 279757


betraying abri huh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Aha... I have an idea.










_*Duck cult duck cult*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> betraying abri huh


Peace was never an option


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Peace was never an option


So be it.


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh no the duck cult is rising


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

New title


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

honk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> honk


Quackk


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

*quack* This is stupid

Edit: AHHH GOOSE OR DUCK?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *quack* This is stupid


It's not stupid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

_*You will now realize my Ducktales *_*obsession*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

bread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bread


no bread for you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not choosing a side. Instead I'll be neutral bread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *quack* This is stupid
> 
> Edit: AHHH GOOSE OR DUCK?


Duck


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no bread for you


Listen here, duck-boy. Its either bread, or your _*head*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Brb 
Ordering a duck grenade on eBay


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm not choosing a side. Instead I'll be neutral bread.


That's not neutral. _*They eat bread.*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Listen here, duck-boy. Its either bread, or your _*head*_


*muahahaha I am gorl *


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Duck


Too late. BREAD


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Help, I can now hear my own posts as Molly now.
Earlier, it was another character, but now Molly


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's not neutral. _*They eat bread.*_


NO BREAD IS ALL POWERFUL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *muahahaha I am gorl *




This is the last time you deny me of bread, peasant


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> NO BREAD IS ALL POWERFUL


Get eaten


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Peace was never an option


_how could you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279761This is the last time you deny me of bread, peasant


What you don't know is that I already ate the bread 

hahaha

also that's a duck


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

_Hjönk hjönk _


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Get eaten


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 279763


Oh nice more food


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

my pfp looks horrible


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

This is failing. FINE I'LL BE MOLDY IF THAT'S WHAT IT TAKES FOR YOU TO STOP


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Unfortunately, this cult is slowly growing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Guys I'm having really bad lag now.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Guys I'm having really bad lag now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hjönk hjönk _


_quacc_


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

I dare someone make a duck thread, like sheep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

_I have a raincoat with ducks holding umbrellas on it btw_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> What you don't know is that I already ate the bread
> 
> hahaha
> 
> also that's a duck




 Peace really was never an option.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I think I have survived the lag


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

__





						The duck, swan, and goose thread
					

Similar to the splatoon thread, here you go! Sorry if this isn't allowed!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I have survived the lag


I take that back...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wait I want to change the name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

the pond


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait I want to change the name. Any suggestions?


No


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _quacc_


*H ö n c k*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *H ö n c k*


_ducc better than goose_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> *H ö n c k*


*QUACC*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Honk indeed, my fellow handsome chad goose.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ducc better than goose_


Facts

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> Honk indeed, my fellow handsome chad goose.


@ohare01


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Facts






No


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Honk indeed, my fellow handsome chad goose.


_stop hes my handsome goose_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _stop hes my handsome goose_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279765
> No


*cocks gun* what was that punk?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


stop


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

Felt cute might terrorize some locals


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm back from the land of bad wi-fi.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm back from the land of bad wi-fi.


welcome back


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

I have another tab open with my old icon


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Felt cute might terrorize some locals


_yay take me with you_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Oops, I was wrong... I'm still there... 

_*I can barely do anything.*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

So who is the leader of ducks now?
I’m not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

_why is "i hope u die in a fire" stuck in my head I haven't listened to it for literally a year _


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *cocks gun* what was that punk?


*Mortal fool.



Do you really believe that you, a simple duck, can destroy me?
Dont be ridiculous.
Now gawk at my towering chad height.


*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So who is the leader of ducks now?
> I’m not


Me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

I declare myself bread  leader Totally not because I'm the only member or anything


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

*Yes*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Mortal fool.
> View attachment 279766
> Do you really believe that you, a simple duck, can destroy me?
> Dont be ridiculous.
> ...


you aren't in ac

YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> I declare myself duck leader Totally not because I'm the only member or anything


no
U r bread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm the squid duck


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you aren't in ac
> 
> YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE
> 
> ...


I meant bread lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

P I X E L P F P


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> you aren't in ac
> 
> YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE
> 
> ...





 That’s hilarious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

DONALD DUCK DISAPPROVES OF GEESE


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> P I X E L P F P


Become split the room ducc


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Become split the room ducc


if you give me a duck image that i can fit the face on then mayb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279768 That’s hilarious.


That is my birthday twin, I defeated him long ago


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> DONALD DUCK DISAPPROVES OF GEESE


Donald Duck is racist? Find out on this episode on The Bell Tree


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Is it too late to be goose? I wanna be untitled goose


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you give me a duck image that i can fit the face on then mayb


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> DONALD DUCK DISAPPROVES OF GEESE


wow can’t believe you just said that, I’m making a call out post on twitter dot com


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Donald Duck is racist? Find out on this episode on The Bell Tree


No u

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> wow can’t believe you just said that, I’m making a call out post on twitter dot com


lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m confused


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 279769


N 0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Goose is my birthday twin and I hate it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Sorry guys, I'm having an extremely hard time doing anything right now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if you give me a duck image that i can fit the face on then mayb


Someone give this man a duck image


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Someone give this man a duck image


read my title


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Fudge goose


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> read my title


_why_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Quoomy


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

bcause am not giving in to cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> read my title


That title can't stop me because I can't read code


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Let's see if I can go back to posting gifs


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> bcause am not giving in to cult


_sad_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Let's see if I can go back to posting gifs


nah


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is a duck




i miss my old icon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Here is a duck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ducc creeps the hecc out of me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

We need a duck thread now like the sheep one


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

I SAID UNTITLED GOOSE LET ME JOIN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

THE DUCK WALKED UP TO THE LEMONADE STAND AND HE SAID TO THE MAN RUNNING THE STAND

HEY 
GOT ANY GRAPES


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We need a duck thread now like the sheep one


Never mind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I SAID UNTITLED GOOSE LET ME JOIN


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We need a duck thread now like the sheep one


We have one




__





						The duck, swan, and goose thread
					

Similar to the splatoon thread, here you go! Sorry if this isn't allowed!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> THE DUCK WALKED UP TO THE LEMONADE STAND AND HE SAID TO THE MAN RUNNING THE STAND
> 
> HEY
> GOT ANY GRAPES


STOP MAKING ME ALMOST LAUGH OUT LOUD AGAIN


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 279771


Fine I be Taiga bread anyway


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> STOP MAKING ME ALMOST LAUGH OUT LOUD AGAIN


The man said no

so the duck pulled out a gun and asked again


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

N


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> N


like the Pokemon character?


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

N as a duck


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Quacc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

I can’t believe my dream turned into this


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> DONALD DUCK DISAPPROVES OF GEESE




You’re getting cancelled


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t believe my dream turned into this


Q u a c k


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

new again title


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279773You’re getting cancelled


LMAO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ahh too long


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279773You’re getting cancelled


I'm getting a user change so hah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279773You’re getting cancelled


W h a t


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Lets go to the other forum games as well


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I'm getting a user change so hah


By the time you do, you will be cancelled


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I can’t believe my dream turned into this


Your dream came true


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

there is a new title for meee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> By the time you do, you will be cancelled


It's fake lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I know a duck that hates sea creatures


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> It's fake lol


*noooooo!!*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

I might actually become a swan instead, still deciding


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *noooooo!!*


Y e s


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *noooooo!!*


_wait is it actually real or fake_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I know a duck that hates sea creatures


_*Her




*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait is it actually real or fake_


Fake, I searched it up


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait is it actually real or fake_


it’s fake I have no twitter, that place is a wasteland


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s fake I have no twitter, that place is a wasteland


_ooo ok_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s fake I have no twitter, that place is a wasteland


How did you make it lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

*She's Donald's sister, by the way.*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> How did you make it lol


Ibis paint


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *She's Donald's sister, by the way.*


she sucks


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

S w ä n


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Ibis paint


_ah yes a fellow woman of culture, using ibis paint for stupid things_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> S w ä n


Welp I'm switching to swan now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

No thanks, Della.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No thanks, Della.


Broken :c


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Welp I'm switching to swan now


_nooooo_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nooooo_


I am a god


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

for those of you who want to make their own fake twitter


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

_but this is a ducc cult!!_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Haha swan go brrrrrr


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Just remember ducks are related to swans


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Broken :c


Sorry. The lag attacked me again, so I don't know if I should keep going.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just remember ducks are related to swans


K

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

[QUOTE="Rosie977, post: 9277307, member: 142
[/QUOTE]
wait how?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Does this work


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait how?


shhhh I edited after your post


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ll be both duck and swan then c:


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’ll be both duck and swan then c:


*mumbling in huddle* "Is this allowed?" "Whatever i guess"


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

*Evil laughing*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> for those of you who want to make their own fake twitterView attachment 279775View attachment 279776View attachment 279777


what app is that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Evil laughing*


_graceful swan gasp_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

_~ G r a c e ~_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what app is that


Ibis paint x


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what app is that


ibis paint x I think


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ibis paint x


I own that


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

What if I change it to a human?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

I love kindle


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276937732615520257i saw this and it's so funny


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What if I change it to a human?


_noooo_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

How many ducks and geese are there anyway?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How many ducks and geese are there anyway?


5 minus me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How many ducks and geese are there anyway?


6565434346768(9999898888787676654434


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

A googolplex of geese, ducks in the world


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

honk
WAITNOIMNOTGIVINGIN


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> honk
> WAITNOIMNOTGIVINGIN


Quoomy quoomy quoomy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> honk
> WAITNOIMNOTGIVINGIN


Quoomy quoomy quoomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Ducc raincoat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

The lag said no more quoomy


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

18th icon change
I have became all 3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

I miss my My Neighbor Totoro pfp ;;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

edit: oof blurry. It says warning aggressive swan


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I miss my My Neighbor Totoro pfp ;;


I miss my other pfp before this thing started too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

The lag said no more quoomy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

The lag said no more quoomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

I miss Taiga and the Totoro was really cute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Guys, is the lag trying to kill me?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Well let’s do a commemoratives photo before I do change it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well let’s do a commemoratives photo before I do change it


include me
include me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


Already seen that. I'm subscribed.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> include me
> include me


And what did you do?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Boo! I'm back!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Already seen that. I'm subscribed.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020
> 
> ...


be here


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> include me
> include me


No you are not ducc

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Boo! I'm back!


Welcome to ducc cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Boo! I'm back!


Welcome to the duck/goose/swan cult.
I am a squid duck.
Quoomy!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uh, what?


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Birds are now taking over


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh yes I see you've met the ducks, but we are SWANS round here


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Can’t wait for results again c:


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

nothing
we must hide from the duck shellzilla


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Quoomy!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Can’t wait for results again c:


I just downloaded the images so I'm going work my magic


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Ducks will takeover


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

No


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Quoooooooomy!
This is how I don't leave the squid cult.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Ducks are cancelled. I made a call out post on twitter dot com.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

What if there was a penguin cult.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

This is my face right now when I discovered that another cult in this thread was created.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What if there was a penguin cult.


YES I WANT THAT NOW! too many cults tho, confusing


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh no!!!!!!
that means more pfp change


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

aight I’m leaving this empire


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Don't ask


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

I like eagles and emus but I wouldn't go far to make a cult lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Long live swans, goodbye everyone else.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

charlie is back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

@Seastar
@Clockwise
@Unhappyhome
@Rosie977 
@ProbablyNotJosuke
@Enxssi

Done


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 279790
> 
> @Seastar
> @Clockwise
> ...


Y e s


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 279790
> 
> @Seastar
> @Clockwise
> ...


_Perfect-_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 279790
> 
> @Seastar
> @Clockwise
> ...


i was not included
-123/10


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 279790
> 
> @Seastar
> @Clockwise
> ...


yeee


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was not included
> -123/10


Is a cat a birb? 

*no*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is a cat a birb?
> 
> *no*


if i make my pfp a duck will you include me


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 279790
> 
> @Seastar
> @Clockwise
> ...


I love it, I’m going to change my icon soon though.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Is a cat a birb?
> 
> *no*


and cat hunts birbs!!!
_*eeeeek!*_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I like how I snuck a squid into a bird cult.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

why am I brushing my teeth it’s 6:30


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I like how I snuck a squid into a bird cult.


Amazing.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> why am I brushing my teeth it’s 6:30


930 for me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

I guess I'm not included in the cult. I wonder why...


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m temporarily changing it to Lolly then the other one later.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020
> 
> ...


that does not justify brushing my teeth before dinner


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if i make my pfp a duck will you include me


_yes_


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Well that was fun while it lasted


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

So whoever brushes their teeth last wins this thread? I'm in!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> So whoever brushes their teeth last wins this thread? I'm in!


wait wha—


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait wha—


I guess you lose forever! Muahahahaha!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

I need to get off the Inkling maker... I have a problem.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I guess I'm not included in the cult. I wonder why...


_because you are not birb_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

a huh huh huh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I guess you lose forever! Muahahahaha!


Oh, but that’s false, Shell. I brush my teeth on a _RRRRRRRRRR*REGULAR BASIS!
AAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA—cough cohgh*_


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Quoomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm in 10 group chats

_help_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh, but that’s false, Shell. I brush my teeth on a _RRRRRRRRRR*REGULAR BASIS!
> AAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA—cough cohgh*_


My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined by making that horrible pun.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes_


making it rn


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined by making that horrible pun.


found reviewbrah


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

so many :O


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

h


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Tell me I don't need more squids.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Tell me I don't need more squids.


you don’t need more squid


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

I guess this thread has seen a lot of damage by us today, eh?


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes and it was short lived


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you don’t need more squid


Hmm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

sponsered by colgat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here's something that should probably go into the cursed images thread. No, I'm still not joining the cult despite the fact I like eagles and emus.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Help, I just made 2 squids for holidays that already passed.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

I better be in the image now


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 27, 2020)

zimzalabim


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

i better be in the image now
or kneecaps go bye bye


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i better be in the image now


K going edit it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279805


I'd probably lose an eye if that happened.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Ta da @Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Josuke has a gun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Josuke has a gun


_yes he does, so_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Josuke has a gun


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

wait
i just thought of an awesome title


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh no


_he gonna get u_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

New title is up


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _he gonna get u_


*you better stop that handsome chad from shooting me with gun*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *you better stop that handsome chad from shooting me with gun*


_*I will not because you keep trying to steal him*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*I will not because you keep trying to steal him*_


*you better stop him, you handsome...uh...chad..ette? yeah, chadette. you are a handsome chadette abri*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *you better stop him, you handsome...uh...chad..ette? yeah, chadette. you are a handsome chadette abri*


_*I do not know how I feel about being called a handsome chadette

so no*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

*loads shotgun* You say summin?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

ok but
kk cruisin sounds like grand thft auto


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *loads shotgun* You say summin?


_what

if you try anything to him I will throw hands_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *loads shotgun* You say summin?


*this handsome chadette over here @ohare01 is threatening me with her animal crossing boyfriend, pls help*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

"animal crossing boyfriend"


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

ok so
who do i fire my double barrel


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so
> who do i fire my double barrel


fire at ohare01


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

*puts nerf darts into pew pew*


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok but
> kk cruisin sounds like grand thft auto



just saw this. honestly the best song in the game


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fire at ohare01


NOOOOO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "animal crossing boyfriend"
> View attachment 279811


C u r s e d x100000000000000000000


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> "animal crossing boyfriend"
> View attachment 279811


_shut up_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

no wait
*drops double barrel*

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

*grabs a machine gun*
*fires*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no wait
> *drops double barrel*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020
> ...


_don't kill me it's not my fault

Josuke has the gun_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

josuke started it
but its not bout him no more


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> josuke started it
> but its not bout him no more


_well fine

I'd rather go down then have him go down_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> C u r s e d x100000000000000000000


almost as cursed as this


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> almost as cursed as this
> View attachment 279816


what


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> almost as cursed as this
> View attachment 279816


Yikes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

poor punchy corrupted by the internet  i gotta fix him


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

WHO COPIED WHO???


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> WHO COPIED WHO???


I know that's Flipnote Studio


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I know that's Flipnote Studio


Yes??? That doesn't answer which one came first.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes??? That doesn't answer which one came first.


second one
first one seems modern
second one is 2008ish


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> second one
> first one seems modern
> second one is 2008ish


There's like... an entire section of Youtube where people still make flipnotes.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> There's like... an entire section of Youtube where people still make flipnotes.


I still make them. 








						Kurb - Sudomemo
					

I exist.



					www.sudomemo.net
				




	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Please post here


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please post here



ok buddy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Please go follow my Sudomemo i make cools


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

kurb makes the coolest cools there is


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

aaaaaaaa idk how to sign uppp


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaaaaaa idk how to sign uppp


Ok so
Let me walk you through
grab DS


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so
> Let me walk you through
> grab DS


k


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Then, open Settings.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Then, open Settings.


yep


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Click "Sign up" on the website then click "DSi"


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

but I have a 2ds XL is that ok


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

And then, follow the steps there until you finish. Then, make an account, make a password, link email, click Sign Up on website again, then enter in email and password.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

If Flipnote Studio (OG) is on it it works

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Like the one that comes on the DS


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

a huh huh huh.......


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a huh huh huh.......


That’s the best thing that lazy villagers say, they sound so stupid and i’m living for it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> That’s the best thing that lazy villagers say, they sound so stupid and i’m living for it


yeah id put it up there with the times when they suddenly get meta and say its all just a game, they're all little stoners, its great


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Again, I don’t know what’s going on, but I’m here to win.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

hey anime kid
wanna hear a funny joke
Hy Hero Academia never existed. If it did, it would've burned down in 1916


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

No


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey anime kid! I'm an anime kid. Only difference is you lose.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Alright then


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

The win is mine.  I must have it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> hey anime kid
> wanna hear a funny joke
> Hy Hero Academia never existed. If it did, it would've burned down in 1916


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

lol


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

_*panik*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Iknap

Messed that up.  Too lazy to change it


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

i found a place to find random websites


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bored button?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

No. _Any _website. Except unfamily friendly ones
you know what i mean


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bored button?


Ay


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

i found a carryout website


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

my sense of humor is awful


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

co


Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279860
> my sense of humor is awful


M A N


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 279860
> my sense of humor is awful


Same


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Mine is bad sometimes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Mine is worse than all of yours
I would laugh at someone saying "Monkey" for 37.4 hours


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mine is worse than all of yours
> I would laugh at someone saying "Monkey" for 37.4 hours


_this post made me laugh_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 28, 2020)

This generation is great


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This generation is great


Y e s


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

hope u guys do better than our generation


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 28, 2020)

hah
I hope


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

Bread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Cute ^^


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Whoo after effects hates me


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke 

That moment when you realize this guy






is really just this guy






but in the future.

They both like hands...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

ć̵̢̡̧̢̨̡̨̡̢̨̧̧̧̛̛̪̟̭̳̺͚͇̯̺͓̼̣̤̥͈͇͉̲̻͇̭̦̠͇̰̯̜͎͈̥̬̱̬̩̹͉̤̖̲͕̟̥͕̱̻̺̦̺̜̝̼̝̜̜̞̳͕̥̥̙̻̘̰͍̹̦̱̟̪͖̳͖̠̝̙̭̜̳̥̭̭̤̻͉̲̲͍̤̥̹̘̺̞̮̝͉̬̰̰̻͓͈̫̦̳͙͈̰̲̞͍̬͉͙̯̣̜̘̥̮͍̠̪̠̙͕̲̜͔̪͙̯̠͙̬̱̣̰̳͈̻̺̗̗̹͚̱̫̱̪̘̙̮̫̩͙̘̙̦͕̞͎͑͛͑̏̑̓͆͗̽̑̋͋̿̀̃̓̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅj̸̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̡̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̫̟̗̦̠̳͚͓͇̫̬̝̣̤͍̮̦̞͇̭̤͚̺͔̯̻͕̖̣̬͇͓͇̺̼̯̖̣̱̱̫̭̤̣̭̣̹̫͔͉͇͍̦͕̟̫̝͎͙͖̞̙̫̰̙̯͚͎͓̟̮͈̥̲̟̖͉̜̥̦̳̝̳̰̰̱̭̺̙͖̘̖̠̱̞̪̳͈͈̞̙͎̻͚̯̩̜̙̬̱̜̫̜̖̙͕̖̹̣̙͖͔̦̹̙͕͎͍̦͔͚̟̖̝̣͙͖̫̳̹̥̟͔̫̣̩̯͇̹̺̖̥̗̞̩̰̙̼̳̱͔̪̼̺̹̼̱̣̝͚̝͖̪̤̺̲̼̞̣͈̮̻̻̲̯̦̻͍̮͉͉̫̭̼̦̟͕̩͕͈̭̠͂͋̂̆̓̌́̂̈́̿̈́̿͂̀̑̇͐͌́̍͊̑̈́̌̿͌̉͒̄̌̎̂̈́̒̓̓̋͌̏̌̄͋̋́̊͛̄̃͒̑̈́̄͗́̀̽͐̎̄́͑͆̆͆͌̿̔̆̍͛̽̈̔̄̍̀́͋̊͐̎̾̿͑̓̏̑̒̑͛͋̔̈́͂͌̏̆̂̀̓̊́̋̊͂̄̆͗̓͆̐́̈́̓̾̑͋̃̈́͒̈́́́͒͛͊́̀̅̌̎̆̌͌͊̓̏͋̓̾̍̃͌̄̿̀͊͌̊͐̆̈́͒̑́͑̅̐̊̈́̊̾̾̍͊͗̇̆̏̈̀̋̎̒͊̽̓̀̔̏͂͑̀̎́̀̄̒̊̿̿̽̀͆͑̆͆̑̊̏͆͆͛̿̆̈́̕̕̚͘̚̚͘̕͘̚̕̕͘͘͘͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅḑ̶̧̧̧̨̨̡̢̡̢̧̧̨̩̳̺̩̟̳͓̹̱̤̖̘̜̺̖͈̹̜͍̥̘̱̖̪̟̠̺̮̱͚̗̞̜͕̼̬̞̩͔̟̥͈̤̭̟̖̪͈͎̮͈̤͍͈̦̠̮̪̖̠͕̹̓̽̍͗̍̀͊̒̈́̇͋͊͛̏̉̆̽̑͒́͌̈́̆̅̉͑́̑̏̽̓͘͜͝ş̷̢̧̨̢̨̡̧̢̧̡̡̨̨̢̨̨̨̨̨̧̧̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̼͔̳͖͔̳̜̞̬̤͕̣̖̺̤̰̲͚͖̹̩͓̟͙̬̖̦̙̘͎̞̣̼̞̳̟͚̺̮̠͙̯̖̪̫̝̼̩̻̟̯̙͔̥͉̣̬͙̲͓̗̤͖͓̼̱̠̦̱̠͇̤͉̖̰̖͈̤͔͚̘̼̜̱͉̣̻̠̮̱̱̪̘͓̰̹̖̲͍͎̥̤̱̤̫̺̦̠̤̜͚̦̗͉̪̰̫̳̼̲̝͉̬̻̜͉̩̰̥͚͇̣̻̞͇̮̤̺̜̹͖̲̯̘͓̯͔̖̦̺̬̳̥̼̠̬͍͈̠̲̪͔̼̝͕͇͎̖̤͉͍̥̥̖̝͇̲̘̺̻̱̣̦͚̳͍̬̲̦̫̙͚̩̻͖̦͕̜̱͕̣͚̥̦̠̯̙͚̪̖͙͇̮̣̩̯̗͚͇̞̹̰̭̖̳̰̮̣̱̹̙̤̟͖͉̝̯̭̬̐͆̽̒̈́́̽͗̇͊̉͐̊̈͆͌̉̅̍̊̾̆̽̍̐͛̿̽̃́̽̄̾͌̊́͗̃̽̃̍̾́̍̔͛̾̉́̃͋͗̓̿̈́̎̓͑̑̉̓͑̿̾́̔͌̓͌̑̉̿̈̈́̐̇̌̈́̇̀́̄̆̄̍͌̀̊͌͒̆̐̈̍́̆̈́͒́͊̂̈̔̒̍̅̇̅̉̔̇̒̃͗̅̀͌̿͊͑̓͛̾̌͌̃̔͒̒͆̀̌̾̏̏͂̔̎͊̓́̑̈́̇͋́̾̔̏̎̊̌͑́̔͑̅̎͗̑̈́̊͛͂͛̌̇̆̌͂̈́̈́̔̒͐͗̒͋̇̽̐̄̉̈̉̽̇̌́̀̊̓̆͌͊̿͂̌̓̔̌̊̈́͗͊͒̆̄́̔̓̀̇̆̍̄̇̑̿͊̊̆͋̈́̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘̚̕̚̕̚̚͘͘͘͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅx̸̡̧̧̨̨̨̢̛̛̛̦͈̖͉̬̗͔͔̤̭̜̲̝͕̰̱͈̮͇͙̰̪̻͉̹̗̘͓̫͖̭̪̮̥̯̫͍̝̞̲̺̪̪̦̗̤͎̺̥̩̙̹̘͖̪̞̪̫̙̤̥̙̱̩̥̙̫̱̺̬͕̱͚̤̳͍͙̱̥̝̜̻̠̤̻̣̗̺̯̣̱̤̥̼̣͍͖̞̗̫̩̞̰̳̦͎̘̘̫̖̮͛̇̎͛̌̂̓̍͒̀͐̀̓̓̓̏̂̈́͒̐͂̒͋͆̽́͛̈́̀͛̇̐͂̽́̅̊̒̑̀̾̍͐̇̽̀͘̕̚̚̚͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͠z̵̧̧̧̛͈̞̞̮͙̦̮̜̭͕̲̤̳̝͓͇̥͉͙̮̪̖̖̺̘̼͖̖̠͇͚͓̹̣̭͚͈̯̫̻̼͔͖͖͈̖̪̅̅̈́͆́̈́̇̍͊̈̅̂̆̂͂̑́̾̊̂̅͒̉̐̍̑̓̀̉̋́͊̈́̈́̐̐̓̀͐̊̄͐̒̈̕͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝ͅc̶̛̙̯̳̖̠̥̘̃̊͒̊̀̉̏̒̇̈́́̈́̽̊̌̿͘̕͠͝ș̸̢̢̡̡̢̡̨̧̢̢̛̛̛̛͖͉̣̼̱͉̹̯͉̳̤̟̱̲͕̲̯̳͚̼͍̮̥͔̰̘̣̖̜̮̥̺̫͇̳̣̘̱͈̙̯̭̩̯̗̜͚͔̜̟̼͇͕͚̠̭̥̻̱͙̻̗̯͇̮̱̦̲͈̼̝̹͇̳̞̝̻̳͔̖̦͖̦͖̟͍̻̗̮̣͉͙͙̜̜̖̬̼͉͚͈̰͈̩̮͇̝̘̣̼̝̣̮͇̞̲̙̘͍̘̱̬̖̠̝͎̱͓̯͈̝͕̰̰͈̙̗̗͙̱̪̜̝͔̩̼͖̟̝͚̟͚̩̲̗͇̮̱̣̳̹͙̠͖̥̩̬̪̫̞̯̲̙͙̭͙̖͇̲͖̼̦͚̘̝͓̹͓͗̀͌̇̅͆̒́̏̑̍̈́͋̀̈́͗̀̀̂̾̉̈́͊͛̊͊͐̇̓̆̄͌͗̋̓̀͑̄͂̂́̈́̐̈́̔̿͌̀͂̄́̾́̌͊̆̿͑̃̆͊̾͆̂̈́͆̒̑̂̈́͐̾͗͊̃̎̎͑̒̿͛̆͗̅̏̍̐̽̀̈́̊͆̈̈́̀́̅̈̉͆̑̊̉̒̍̿̐̀̓̽̑͌͒͑̓̀̑̅̀̇͒͐̀̂̏̂̀͒̄̈͐̋̂̉́̆̓́̀̀͌̋̔͌̀͐̋̆̏͑́͐͒̓͂́̅̃̈̅̆̉͒̈́̿͂͑̀́̄̊̉̀̋́̒̎̿̊̊̚͘̕̕̚̕̚͘̕̕̕͘͘̕̕̕̕̚͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝j̴̢̢̡̡̧̡̧̢̢̨̡̨̧̢̨̧̨̡̧̛̛̭̠̙̻̬̻̭̣̩͈̳̖͚̣̗̲͓̟̝͚͚̙͙̺̼̘̬̭̼̲̼̲̬̩͈͉̘̗̩̞̠̭̠̰̤̦͙̼̣͉̥͍̻̣̩̻̺̺͍̺̱͔͖̠̰̣͇̟̠̼̗̳̤͙̰͔͙̠̹͇̗̯̮̫̻̬̦̰̮̗̖͚̞̺̭̦̜͎̱̩̹̰̟̺̯͈͉̞̺̤̳̤̟̺̹̤̭͈͓͕̭̗̟̼̗͕͚̯̹͚͇̰̝̜̼̙̯̮̼͚̳̫̣̟͉̖̭̟͇̳̰̦̺̥̗̝̥̱̼̟̙̗͉̠̦͍̻̝͚̄͌͊̈̌͛̔̏̐̌͂̃̌͋̎̒̅̒̓͑̉͌̈́̓̈͗̽̓̓͊͆̒̾͐̐̌͂͑̓͆͑̀͌͒́̎̾̓̅͌̀͆̃̌̾̑̈̔́̔̀̊̃̈́͌̌͆̌͆̓́̅͗̏̑̈́̅̇͗͒̇̓̍̿͗̄̀͗͌͗̎̃̃̐͊́̍̂͊͂̉̈͗̊͐̅̂͒̍̔̍̈́̽̌̊͗̍̏̊̔̂̈̈́́̍̊͗͐̐̿̽̌̈́͑͆͑͂̏̆́̾̾̃͋͊͑̈́̃̃̉̍͆͊͋͗͛͛̆͗͑̆̽̌̿̽̄͗̑̄͌́̍́͗̀̔̆̐͗̿̓̊̋̀̀̏̾̽̃̑̈͋͒͗́̄̇̚̚̕̕̕̕̚̚͘͘͘̚̕̚̚͜͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅņ̵̡̢̧̡̨̢̧̨̡̢̢̨̡̧̧̢̨̛̛̛̛̰̙̳͍̜̙̮̝̥̜͈̰̟̟̣͖͔͔̝͕͚̠͇͈̣̻͔̜̳͓̻̙̪͕̫͈̦̖̥̞̗̯̻͎͎͔̯̜̞̦̟̜̯͇̩͔̪̗̰͍̠̼̣̖̣̞̫͕͓͓̣͔͎̙͔̺̮̭͇̠̺̘͖̼̺͓̞̬͇̭͚̦̮͇͚̪̣̯̺̼̯͖̦̥͍͎̰͍͔̰̺̫͈̫͓͇̣̟̞̤͇̻͔̰͙͔̦̘͉̬͕̭͈͇̝̤̩̙̣̜̖̖̤̠͍̝̳̺̤͍̣̟̫͇͖̳͓̤̖̦̫̺̹̱͉͕̻̞̰̖̤͚͙̬͚̮̳̜̖̯̗̘͖̤͍̬͙͚̞̺̯͓̻̫̱̞̰̩͈̹̗̤̈̈́̽̾͊̔̀̇̉̔̾͑̈́̄̅̅͒̒̌͊̎̽̐̏̂̄̓͆͒̎̎̈́̆͗͑͌̉̈́͒͋̀̈́̈́͒̍͌̏́͋̇̈́̆̂̌́́̎̔̅͒̅͑̂̍̈́̎̃̉̅̔̓̀̈́́̒̑̒̍̄͋̓̾̔̌́͗̓̑̏̓̌͌͑͐̐͛̀͒̒͛̎̀̑̆́͑͆͑̎̾̾̎͊̍͊̾͑̊͊̊͋̉̇͆͊̂̀́͛̓̌̎̈́͐̃̈̽͗͒̈́̑́̓̑̈́̿͆̇̌̎̿̏͊́͒̌̀̃́̊̿͋̊̉́̑͊̋͂̂̇͐̒̀͌̃̍̂́͂̉̓̌́̏́̑̿̈́͘̕̚̕̚͘͘̕͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅc̷̡̨̢̢̧̡̨̡̨̨̧̡̢̢̢̢̡̨͎͙̹̮̺̤͍̙̻̫̫̟̙͉̬̪̘͚̻̮͈̭͉͉̦͚̼̹͚̩̙͈̥̱̬̱̪͔͇͔̹̰̟̦͍̱͈̗̱͈͇͓͙͕̻̳͙͍̲̩̜͈͉̺̥͚̠̪͎̳̪̠̘͇̱̳̖̣̲̳͇͖̯͎͖͕̙̟̩̫̗̟̯̰͇̠̗̖̪̺̠̥͚̱̭͎̣̳̯͕͍͚̲̮͈̤̖̹̥̟̥̥̤̳͓͖͉̙̙͈̹̲̳̹͕͓̩͖̜͈̙̩̱̦̲̻͙̦̦̙̤̮̤̭̞̻͋̏̒̈̉̃̇̈͊͆̆̈́̽̈́̈́͒̈́́͜͜͜͜͝ͅͅͅͅn̸̡̡̨̢̢̛̛̛̛̘̲͍̙̲̰̘̫͉̰͓̘͈̣͚͔͖̟͙̼̤̫̠̩̺̰̮̻͎͈̼̹̳͔̙͍̓̈́̆̒͆̄͛͒͊̎̏͆̅̈́̊̔̓͆͂̆̂̈́̉̅̐̋́͊̽̅͌́͐͂̒̃̾̓̑́̋͆͒̒͐́̀́̋̑̿̉̀̾̈̋̃̔͐͐̌̂̇̆̓̽̂̽͛̆̃̍͛̔̀̀̽̅́̔̔̂͐́͊̏͐̑́̅̊̈́̓̈́͒͑̎̈́͋̀̿̃͛͑̓̀̿̎̋͊̾̓̐̒͋̎̑̓̏̂̍͋̍̄̈́̅͆͐͗̎̈̎̓̊̈́̆́̂̃͐̀͊̏̍̀̆͛̄̿͊̃̂̿̐̈́̊͂́̍̔͒̔͑͗̅̏͑͐̍̓̂͑̽̓̐̈́̄̽͑̈́̽͂̀͋̍͋͋̂̓̊̂̉̈̇̏̃̍̇̊̄͗̌͂̽͂̈́̽̓͗̋͒̈́̅̄́̉͐̏́͗̚̚͘̕̚͘͘͘̚̕̕͘͘̚̕̕͘͘̚͘̚͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅx̵̢̧̡̡̨̨̧̧̧̡̨̧̢̨̡̢̧̧̧̧̧̡̨̡̨̡̛͕̪̜̯̻̰͕̖̰͔̣̰̭͇͕͈͍̟̯̘̠̺͕̝̘̘̩͙̹̭̤͈̞̩̞̖̪͎͈̝͎̙͉̞̱͙͓̞̪͔̻͈̮̤̳̖̭̭͙̮͕̯̦̫̲͚̱̺͚̪̫̥̪̳̭͙̺̙͙̠͎͖̥̖̤̯̦͓͎̤͈̫͔͔͈̭̠̜̭͇͚͖̻̗̯͎̳̖̰̼̲̻͕̳̹͙̬̣̩̜̹̦͚̻͇͎̳̗̤̫͚̟͉̘̯̳̖̺̯̜̱͖͈͉͈̳͖̦̟̯͎͉̩̲̦͍͖̗̮̘̭̘̥̜̰͚̗̖̤͙͔͚̩̝̪͉͓͇̘̖̭̦̭͓̝̭̠̜̟̝̩̲͍̺̼͖̦͉̥̥͉̞̳̝̭̰̯̲̜̺̬̠͇͚̬̟̦͈͈͎̣͕̙͓͉̙̠̯̰̂̌́͆́͐̃̏̀̐̉̃̿͂͆̒̓̃̋́̈̽̍̀̑̐̅͆͗̅̽̅́̿͊͋̏̋͑͑̎̐̐̒͛̓̔̒̿̾͊͂͋͋̉̚͘̚̚̚͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅz̸̢̡̢̡̢̡̨̢̧̢̡̡̢̡̨̧̛̛̛̛͙̙͈̬̩̱̜̟̬̩͔̣͔͍̪͚̲̟̦̣͍̠̼͈̥͕̫͇̭̣̪͕̙̫̻͇̠͍͚̗̻̙͇̩̣͚̯̮͙̣̥̙̼̥̼̼̞͔̞͍̤̱͍̘̪͔̮͓̪̳̟̥͇͎̺͙͚͍̹̼̦̲͍͍̦̞̹͔̪̖͖̺̭̤͙͚͚̞̫̪͉̼̼̩̣̭̙̲̫͇̪͉͓̬̩̘͖̞͖̥̦͕̰̬͖͙͍͇̬͖̺̞̥̤̥͍̗̭̹̱̼̤͓̣͇̙̣͕̝̘͇̖̘̲̭͍̜̯̤̙͇̱̝̮͓̙̱̹̐̂̈́͋͑̋̋̄́̾̊͋̄̿̉͐̋̎͗̀̋̋͌̐̔̐̉͗͒̎́̃̀͆̀̈́̌͋̐̉͒̒́͗̈̈͂̐͑͊͌́͑̄͆̈́͂̇̔̽͐̔͗̊̈́̈͊͆͗̎̂̂͗̔̑͑̉͑̈́̀̃̇͌͋̓͛̍̓̆̓͌̌̾̍͐͆̾̉͗̏̈́̆̊͗̎̒̆͑̓̿̅͊̓͛͂̈́͊̿̏̓͘̕͘̕̕̕̚̚̚͘̚͘͘͜͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅc̵̢̨̢̢̨̢̨̧̧̢̨̨̨̩͉͚͇̼̭͕͖̰̟̥̳̼̖̱̩̫͉̜̗̙̙͓͚͚͚̪͉̮͚͖̖͔͓̹͖̪̮̣̮̤̳̩̩͉̳̦̗͖̼̥̯͚͈̻̣̟̭͚̮̳͔͓̗͚̥̬̲̗̗̭̹̯̖͈̞̝̱͖̲̳͉̫̰͓̼͓̲̣͕͓͕̪͇̮̘̲͈͇͇̘̻͇͖̤̤͙̗̹̮͈̙͕̜̖̝̪̬̖̤̬͈̰̻͎̳̜͇̟̱͇͙͍̻͖̞̣̝͓̲͕̘̮̩̲̻̝͇̯͕̬̗̞̪͉̞͈̼͖̘̖̯̙̪̯̟̙̟̬͎̩̞̜̼̝̤̗͓̯͖͔̥̲͖̬̻̩͎͖̻͎̀̀̽͌̀͐͜͜ͅͅͅͅͅj̶̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͕̳̫͈̪̠̱̬͇̻͍̙͖̎̏̂̽͊͋̏́̉̎͐̀̀͑̆́̋͂͒̊̅͐́̃̋̈́͋͐̔͊̄̌͛̔͊̾̉̈̃͊̌̐̀̑̏̈́́̅́͗͗̈́̀̅̾̏͌̽͛̒̒̆͂̌͊̍́̑͊͋͗̋̐̈́̔̓̂͛͂͑͒̒̏͂͗̆̎̊̑̑͐͊͒́̾̔͐͐̀̍̌̎̎̀̊̍̄̍̈́̇͐̇̏͋̊̄̎̈́̀͋̓̄̊̊̿͆̄̆̒͂̏̊̆͆̈̋̑̈̇̾͋̃̒́̀͐̇͌͆̿̔̊͋͑̓̍̔͗̽́͑̃̍̈́͒̇̃̎͋̌̃̅̔̅̈́̈́̏̉̆͂̈́̌̆̉̒̌̈̐͊̏͒͑̐̒̀̄̏̓̍̒̎̈́̀̆̎̔͗̓̇̌̈́̽̃̌͛̊̔͋̈́̅̈́̽̾́̀̎̆͐̂̓̍̓̿̓͛̽̈́̋̚̕͘̕͘̕͘͘̕̚͘̕͘͘̚͘͘͘̚͘̕͘̚͘̕͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝k̷̡̡̧̢̧̢̧̧̤̝̺͎̙͇̺̥͈̩͔͉̮͎͎̭̝̺̪̤̯͍̪̝̗̪̪͇̖͈̥̣̩͚̫̰̱̹̺̥̼̖̖͔͖̘͍͍͍̦̙̞̫̹̞̳̮̻͈̜̜̫̤̹̰̠̪̘̱̫̜̹͔̜͖̭̮̞͉͙̣̤̣̭͎̞̱̯̫̪̟̳̗̥͓͓͔̮̬̩͓̖̖͖̖̩̳͈̦̟̭̤̟̼̹̮̝̿̂͜͜ͅͅc̸̢̧̨̢̡̧̨̢̧̡̡̡̨̧̨̢̢̨̨̡̨̡̨̨̡̢̢̧̛̛̛̛̟̞̤̭̯͎̞̣̝̗̙͍͓̗͍͔̙͚͚̙̘̞̟̞̤̯͓̬̞̺̟͓͕͍̮̻͉̖͚͈̯̺̘̳̼̻̣̺̟͕̰͚͇͈̺̬̺̯̦̞͖̱̤̜̜͉̟̤̝̠͓̤̼̜̮̰̩͔͚̳̳̙̘͕̗͈͍̣͕̠̦̗̙̭̺͕͖͈̟̣̬̫̭͙͈̫̣̘̫͇͓̻̘͓̹̘̜̳͎̞͖͉̙̻̥̩̠̬̩̘̙̳̘͙̱̗̙̞̭̬̟͎̯̖̩̼̫͎͚̺͖̩̻͙̼̹̪̰̗͎̤͚̳̙͎̭̲̮͕̖͚͖͔̠̲̯̠̞͓͇̫͍̹̟̤͈̹̩͎̗̺̫̱̜͔̜̲̹͙̭͚̻̦͖͓͈̣̦͎̝͔̜͓̙̯̼̺͈͓̖̥̯͈̞̩̦̦̺͓͉̫̜͖͕̮͉͎̖͓͉̟͕̙͚͖͖̼̳̬̺͎̫̹͇͋̊͊́͛̎̉̊̏̉̉́̐͂́͗̓̐͐͊̍͂́͒̂̾͂͋͐̿̍͂̍̂̏̽͆̊̋̅͆̋̽̒̔́̓͌̑̾̽̂͐̌̐͆̈́̾̽͂̇͆̄̒͗͗͌̽͊̒̐͑̅̒̂̇̒̿͋̾̔̊̅̔́͂͛́̇͊̃́̄̔̽̊̉͌̄̃̌̿̈́̅̒̆̀̈́́̿̆̇̈́̄̋͗̓̎̋͊̊̄̇̾̈́̒͗̑̔̿̓̃̄̑̂͒̒̀̀̽̋͆̈́͂̔̍̒̊̋͐̌͂̕̚̕̚̕̕̚͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅñ̵̨̧̛̛̛̛̛̞͔̱̞͖̥̪̦̣̪̻̥͔̰̰͔̳̳̟͚̪͉͋͛̈́͒̂̀̂̋̑̓́͂͆̈͐̀͆̀̋̓͊̏̌̓͂̇͒͑͂͛̀̀̍̐̓͛̌́̉̈́̓͐̔̈̿̔̈́̽͋͛́̃̾̒̓̀́̈́͑̅̂̇̉̓͑̿̍͒̌̀͗̋̒̓́̈́̆͛̄͌̋̎̓̿̏̋̄͑͊́̊̆̋̋̊̇̈͐̑̽̄͊͒̂̍̃̾̑̓̏̏̊̉̆͊̈͗͗̄͒̄̔̽̏̐̂̄̎̊͐̔̐̐͆̉̍̓͛̀̄̽̑̿̀͒̃̾̅̈́́̊̅̈́͒́̊̽̋̈́͊̾̅̃̈́͋̑͑̾͛͐́̀̅̈́͒̒̎͆̄̅̀̾͒͊́̋̀̆͐̐̽̈́̑͋͑͆̔͗̂̽̆͛̈̿̓̔̿͑̈́́́̓̌͊̄͛̏̈́͊̀̄͛́̈́̽͆̿̌̈́̄̐́͐̇͐̓̈́́̐̄̀̈̋̀̐̕͘͘̕̚̚͘̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘̕̚̕͘͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝z̶̨̡̢̢̡̡̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͖̪̜̹͕̣͍͕̱̱͓̜̤̳̼̳͇̺̳̠͖̹̗̳͚͔͓͉̥͖͕̼̣̟͇̻̻̣͔͖̱͈̱̭̘͖̬̪̝̱̼̟̯̜̺̞̺͙̠̩̮̜͉̥̜͚͓̲̯̺̝͈̺̫̞͍̬̯̹͍̳̖̻͉̪̠͔͕͓͖͈͈̩͇̬̫̆̅́̐͌̈́͋͆͒͑̆̓̎̌͗́̑̇́͆̅̏́̎̆͋̉̅̂͑̍̓̽̀̓͊̀̑̆̇͆̉̆̽̔͗̆͋̋͒̊͐͗̂̍̐͂͊̽̏̍̋̌̂̐̌͋̍̒̌̋̂̂͗̇͌͒̌̌̈̉̾͋͌̅͊͗́͆̾̆͌͒̿̓͐̒͊̀͗͂̃́͒̃̓͌͛̊͆́̾̽̑̿͐̈́͐̅́̊̂̂̃̾̿̀͆͊͊̌͗̎̀̊̀͒̅͒̑͋̓́͗̈́̾̌̅̅̾̐̋̓͛̀͂̍̍͂̏̇̀̓͗̆̆̓̾̈̈́̋̈͒̅̽̔̓̐̿̐̄̅͐̃́̃͛̏̃͑̊͊̀̐̾̀̾͊̕̕̚̚̕͘͘͘̕̚͘͘͘͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅc̷̢̡̢̨̢̢̧̧̢̧̧̨̨̧̢̢̨̧̨̨̨̨̨̡̢̨̧̧̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̫͕͕̜̯̞̼͉̣̘̭̖̻̼̖̻̬̘͙͖͙͈̳̪̝̘̘̻͙͈̩̮͙̪̖͖̟͇̺̟̰̝̝͇͕̱͇͕̤̣̩͎̞̜̞͔͚̥̤̞̘͚͉̯̳̻̘̫͈̻̱̩̬͕͙̜̗͈̥͙̗̙͈͍̩͉͖͉͈̭̙̘̟͕̙̳̪̝̣͎̲͖̥̪̲͓͈̳̖̜̜͉͍͇̠̰͖̱̥̫̱̦̳̻̲͍͍̗͇̭̟̲̲̪̺͔̳̰̟̼̤̥͇͖̤̞̪͕̬͓͙̯͍̠̜̯̖̰̞̗̗͕̳̠̙̪͇̯̙͙̻̥̮̮̗̯̤̩̻͔̗̯͍̙͕͓͒̎̇̐̐̀̏̒̃̓͊̓̿́̌̀̑̒̉̂̈̈́̀̂̀̄̎̓̓̈́̿̍̆̊͌̈́́͑̀̈́̓̈́̒́́̊̏̄̈́͒̈́̆͐̽̾̈́͆̃̽̈́̽͑̂͆͒͑̔̒̐̌͛͐̔̿͊̀̅̀̎̏̑̃̓̈́̈́̈́̉̈͗͒̉̓̈́̾͗͌̀͛͋̌̋̈́́̐͆̇̓́̆̐͗̀͒̎͌̂̀̈́͗͐̄̎̅̓̈̈́͑̀̔̑̓̈́̑̿͌̃͊̽̅̓̓͋͊̄̇͐̀̇͌̐̇͋̈́̃͐̔̿̆̒̽̅̿̋͑͑̃̍͑͒̃͋̓̍̎̈́̀̀̊̀̓̽̌̏̋̍̒̈́͆͑͆̊͆́̅̈́̋͊̽̑̓̀̓͌̿͗̑̿̏͆̆̚̚̕̕͘̚͘̚͘̚͘͘͘͘̕̕̚̕̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅn̷̛̛̛̛͎̣̮̒͛͛͑̐̈́̓̊͑̆̽͆̓͐͑͒̌̀̊̄̑͑̋̏̊̅́́̀͂̎̊́̃͋̾̆̄̃͒̓̋̈́́̓͊̾̍̎́͌̿̍̆̌͐́̂̌̍͑̾͂̉́͐̋̓̔̌̉̂̉̋̉̍̉͌͐̈́̌̃͒͗̄̋̔͑̑̅̎͌̓̊̾͗̍̒͗̅͋̒͒͋̈́͋̂̓̀̇̃̇̂̐̊̒̆̀̑̊͆̽͂͑̔͊̋̓̽̈̇́̌̽̉́̍́̃͐̀̒͑̀̊̐̃̈́̅͛̄̍̓̅͋͂̾̋̽̇͒̀̋́͒͋̄̔̋̑͒͐̂͒̊͑͗̒̿̏͗̏̑͊͋͑̚̕̕̕̕̕͘͘͘͘̚̚͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠z̶̡̡̢̧̢̡̡̡̢̧̨̧̡̨̛̛̛̛̛̪̙͚͇̱̬͖̞̟̞͎͍͇̻̝͈̱͙̯̦̬̙̭̦͇̲͍̗̝̟̖̪̤̺̭͓͔̯̥̻͕̳͈̮̫͙̤̲̲̘̩̼͔̗̪̟̜̰͉̣̬̙̬̦̫͍͓̖̳͕̬̭̹̭͈̺̱̪͕͈͓͙̻̫͍͕͚̝̙͚͇̥͇̺̟̳͖͈͈̟̥̱̣̗̩̻̘̹͙̭͔͓̮͈͉͈̥̼̤̗͔̖̗͔̗͇̮͇͕̼͖̜͕̼̤͕̱̜̋̓͒̿́̈́̈́͒̈́́͊̉͌̈́̐̃̌͂̀̏͒͂̔̓͐͛̌̒͑̎̿́̓̅̑̆̂̑̀̂́͑͛̾̉̄̓̿͑̾́͂͑̇̿̄́̅̐̈́͆͋̔̇̈́̓́͊̿͗̉͂̃̀̎̍̂̈́̐̍̅̄̂̂̊̔́͂̉͑̀̑̄̈́̀̒̃̀̈́̆̐͗̏̑̍̎͐͗͐̊͐̋̇͋̒̈̍̂͆͐̆̋̅̆͆͊̑͊͛͗̈́̆͊̌̈́͆̀̒͂͌̌͊̈́̽͌̓̈̅͑͊̀̽́́̈́̽̒̎͂̐̓͑̈͂̓̈́̈́̃̾̉̄͂̂͑́́́͛́͊́̈́͗̃͑̀̓̋̓̓̇̄̂̊͗̒̀̐͗̍̌̕̚̕͘͘̚̚̚̕̕͜͜͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅx̸̨̢̢̨̡̢̨̧̡̨̧̡̡̨̡̧̨̡̡̧̧̛̛̛̛̛̰̭̭̹̲͕͍̦͙̗̱̞̲͔̪̫̳̖̗̱̬̳̻̜͍̦̲̗̞͕͇̟̺̦̳̱̱̘̲̥̩̰͕̻̻̯͔̦̞̪͈̭̪̥̣̼̪͖̦̤̝͍͇̮͚̠̟̻͙͈̱͖̦͎̩̝͉̜͔̜̺̹͓̥̞̟̜̮̯̙̦̹̭̝̱͇͈̲̦͎̥͕̲͉̲̻͖̣̦͎̣̲͎̜͕̳͔̺̩͓̹̮̪̬͍͍̼̣̤̰͓̫͍͕̞͇̖̱͓̗̳͔̝̟̥̯͙̤͉̻̪͕̠̹̗̮̠̥̪͚̫̗̭͕̠̬̰̬̗̖̱̫͔͇̞͙̰̜̗͙̰͇̬̱̞̬̱̙͉̹̯͉̩͖͍̠̝̟̪͕̹̮̪̺͉͚̖̞̺̲̣̦͇̙̖̞͇̣̮̯̲̞͖͉̠̗͔̟̹͆͑́̆̅̇́̽͌͌̉̋͊͐̿̃̿̉̿͒̈́̇̈́̏̾̈́͒̃͆̈́̊̅̌̏̓̇̾̿̆́̐̍͗͂͂̌̐̔̇͊̈͆̽̾́̔̏͂̀͌́̒͌̄̿͑͊̍̽͐̆͑̔̑͑͗̈̓͊̂̑̓͐̃͆̌̏̔̈́̿͊̀́̇͋̽͌̈̾̆̈́̀̆͆̅͊̽̿͛̐͒̊͗̑́̃͐̽̿̑̈́̆̈́̑͗̇̈́̌̍̆͋̅͌͆͊̒̈́̇̅̑̎̅̂̂̅̇͌̅̈́͌̅̾͌̉̇̎̊̃̒̆͒̂̎̕̚̚̚̚̕̕͘͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅ


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ć̵̢̡̧̢̨̡̨̡̢̨̧̧̧̛̛̪̟̭̳̺͚͇̯̺͓̼̣̤̥͈͇͉̲̻͇̭̦̠͇̰̯̜͎͈̥̬̱̬̩̹͉̤̖̲͕̟̥͕̱̻̺̦̺̜̝̼̝̜̜̞̳͕̥̥̙̻̘̰͍̹̦̱̟̪͖̳͖̠̝̙̭̜̳̥̭̭̤̻͉̲̲͍̤̥̹̘̺̞̮̝͉̬̰̰̻͓͈̫̦̳͙͈̰̲̞͍̬͉͙̯̣̜̘̥̮͍̠̪̠̙͕̲̜͔̪͙̯̠͙̬̱̣̰̳͈̻̺̗̗̹͚̱̫̱̪̘̙̮̫̩͙̘̙̦͕̞͎͑͛͑̏̑̓͆͗̽̑̋͋̿̀̃̓̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅj̸̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̧̡̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̫̟̗̦̠̳͚͓͇̫̬̝̣̤͍̮̦̞͇̭̤͚̺͔̯̻͕̖̣̬͇͓͇̺̼̯̖̣̱̱̫̭̤̣̭̣̹̫͔͉͇͍̦͕̟̫̝͎͙͖̞̙̫̰̙̯͚͎͓̟̮͈̥̲̟̖͉̜̥̦̳̝̳̰̰̱̭̺̙͖̘̖̠̱̞̪̳͈͈̞̙͎̻͚̯̩̜̙̬̱̜̫̜̖̙͕̖̹̣̙͖͔̦̹̙͕͎͍̦͔͚̟̖̝̣͙͖̫̳̹̥̟͔̫̣̩̯͇̹̺̖̥̗̞̩̰̙̼̳̱͔̪̼̺̹̼̱̣̝͚̝͖̪̤̺̲̼̞̣͈̮̻̻̲̯̦̻͍̮͉͉̫̭̼̦̟͕̩͕͈̭̠͂͋̂̆̓̌́̂̈́̿̈́̿͂̀̑̇͐͌́̍͊̑̈́̌̿͌̉͒̄̌̎̂̈́̒̓̓̋͌̏̌̄͋̋́̊͛̄̃͒̑̈́̄͗́̀̽͐̎̄́͑͆̆͆͌̿̔̆̍͛̽̈̔̄̍̀́͋̊͐̎̾̿͑̓̏̑̒̑͛͋̔̈́͂͌̏̆̂̀̓̊́̋̊͂̄̆͗̓͆̐́̈́̓̾̑͋̃̈́͒̈́́́͒͛͊́̀̅̌̎̆̌͌͊̓̏͋̓̾̍̃͌̄̿̀͊͌̊͐̆̈́͒̑́͑̅̐̊̈́̊̾̾̍͊͗̇̆̏̈̀̋̎̒͊̽̓̀̔̏͂͑̀̎́̀̄̒̊̿̿̽̀͆͑̆͆̑̊̏͆͆͛̿̆̈́̕̕̚͘̚̚͘̕͘̚̕̕͘͘͘͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅḑ̶̧̧̧̨̨̡̢̡̢̧̧̨̩̳̺̩̟̳͓̹̱̤̖̘̜̺̖͈̹̜͍̥̘̱̖̪̟̠̺̮̱͚̗̞̜͕̼̬̞̩͔̟̥͈̤̭̟̖̪͈͎̮͈̤͍͈̦̠̮̪̖̠͕̹̓̽̍͗̍̀͊̒̈́̇͋͊͛̏̉̆̽̑͒́͌̈́̆̅̉͑́̑̏̽̓͘͜͝ş̷̢̧̨̢̨̡̧̢̧̡̡̨̨̢̨̨̨̨̨̧̧̢̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̼͔̳͖͔̳̜̞̬̤͕̣̖̺̤̰̲͚͖̹̩͓̟͙̬̖̦̙̘͎̞̣̼̞̳̟͚̺̮̠͙̯̖̪̫̝̼̩̻̟̯̙͔̥͉̣̬͙̲͓̗̤͖͓̼̱̠̦̱̠͇̤͉̖̰̖͈̤͔͚̘̼̜̱͉̣̻̠̮̱̱̪̘͓̰̹̖̲͍͎̥̤̱̤̫̺̦̠̤̜͚̦̗͉̪̰̫̳̼̲̝͉̬̻̜͉̩̰̥͚͇̣̻̞͇̮̤̺̜̹͖̲̯̘͓̯͔̖̦̺̬̳̥̼̠̬͍͈̠̲̪͔̼̝͕͇͎̖̤͉͍̥̥̖̝͇̲̘̺̻̱̣̦͚̳͍̬̲̦̫̙͚̩̻͖̦͕̜̱͕̣͚̥̦̠̯̙͚̪̖͙͇̮̣̩̯̗͚͇̞̹̰̭̖̳̰̮̣̱̹̙̤̟͖͉̝̯̭̬̐͆̽̒̈́́̽͗̇͊̉͐̊̈͆͌̉̅̍̊̾̆̽̍̐͛̿̽̃́̽̄̾͌̊́͗̃̽̃̍̾́̍̔͛̾̉́̃͋͗̓̿̈́̎̓͑̑̉̓͑̿̾́̔͌̓͌̑̉̿̈̈́̐̇̌̈́̇̀́̄̆̄̍͌̀̊͌͒̆̐̈̍́̆̈́͒́͊̂̈̔̒̍̅̇̅̉̔̇̒̃͗̅̀͌̿͊͑̓͛̾̌͌̃̔͒̒͆̀̌̾̏̏͂̔̎͊̓́̑̈́̇͋́̾̔̏̎̊̌͑́̔͑̅̎͗̑̈́̊͛͂͛̌̇̆̌͂̈́̈́̔̒͐͗̒͋̇̽̐̄̉̈̉̽̇̌́̀̊̓̆͌͊̿͂̌̓̔̌̊̈́͗͊͒̆̄́̔̓̀̇̆̍̄̇̑̿͊̊̆͋̈́̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘̚̕̚̕̚̚͘͘͘͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅx̸̡̧̧̨̨̨̢̛̛̛̦͈̖͉̬̗͔͔̤̭̜̲̝͕̰̱͈̮͇͙̰̪̻͉̹̗̘͓̫͖̭̪̮̥̯̫͍̝̞̲̺̪̪̦̗̤͎̺̥̩̙̹̘͖̪̞̪̫̙̤̥̙̱̩̥̙̫̱̺̬͕̱͚̤̳͍͙̱̥̝̜̻̠̤̻̣̗̺̯̣̱̤̥̼̣͍͖̞̗̫̩̞̰̳̦͎̘̘̫̖̮͛̇̎͛̌̂̓̍͒̀͐̀̓̓̓̏̂̈́͒̐͂̒͋͆̽́͛̈́̀͛̇̐͂̽́̅̊̒̑̀̾̍͐̇̽̀͘̕̚̚̚͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͠z̵̧̧̧̛͈̞̞̮͙̦̮̜̭͕̲̤̳̝͓͇̥͉͙̮̪̖̖̺̘̼͖̖̠͇͚͓̹̣̭͚͈̯̫̻̼͔͖͖͈̖̪̅̅̈́͆́̈́̇̍͊̈̅̂̆̂͂̑́̾̊̂̅͒̉̐̍̑̓̀̉̋́͊̈́̈́̐̐̓̀͐̊̄͐̒̈̕͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝ͅc̶̛̙̯̳̖̠̥̘̃̊͒̊̀̉̏̒̇̈́́̈́̽̊̌̿͘̕͠͝ș̸̢̢̡̡̢̡̨̧̢̢̛̛̛̛͖͉̣̼̱͉̹̯͉̳̤̟̱̲͕̲̯̳͚̼͍̮̥͔̰̘̣̖̜̮̥̺̫͇̳̣̘̱͈̙̯̭̩̯̗̜͚͔̜̟̼͇͕͚̠̭̥̻̱͙̻̗̯͇̮̱̦̲͈̼̝̹͇̳̞̝̻̳͔̖̦͖̦͖̟͍̻̗̮̣͉͙͙̜̜̖̬̼͉͚͈̰͈̩̮͇̝̘̣̼̝̣̮͇̞̲̙̘͍̘̱̬̖̠̝͎̱͓̯͈̝͕̰̰͈̙̗̗͙̱̪̜̝͔̩̼͖̟̝͚̟͚̩̲̗͇̮̱̣̳̹͙̠͖̥̩̬̪̫̞̯̲̙͙̭͙̖͇̲͖̼̦͚̘̝͓̹͓͗̀͌̇̅͆̒́̏̑̍̈́͋̀̈́͗̀̀̂̾̉̈́͊͛̊͊͐̇̓̆̄͌͗̋̓̀͑̄͂̂́̈́̐̈́̔̿͌̀͂̄́̾́̌͊̆̿͑̃̆͊̾͆̂̈́͆̒̑̂̈́͐̾͗͊̃̎̎͑̒̿͛̆͗̅̏̍̐̽̀̈́̊͆̈̈́̀́̅̈̉͆̑̊̉̒̍̿̐̀̓̽̑͌͒͑̓̀̑̅̀̇͒͐̀̂̏̂̀͒̄̈͐̋̂̉́̆̓́̀̀͌̋̔͌̀͐̋̆̏͑́͐͒̓͂́̅̃̈̅̆̉͒̈́̿͂͑̀́̄̊̉̀̋́̒̎̿̊̊̚͘̕̕̚̕̚͘̕̕̕͘͘̕̕̕̕̚͜͜͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝j̴̢̢̡̡̧̡̧̢̢̨̡̨̧̢̨̧̨̡̧̛̛̭̠̙̻̬̻̭̣̩͈̳̖͚̣̗̲͓̟̝͚͚̙͙̺̼̘̬̭̼̲̼̲̬̩͈͉̘̗̩̞̠̭̠̰̤̦͙̼̣͉̥͍̻̣̩̻̺̺͍̺̱͔͖̠̰̣͇̟̠̼̗̳̤͙̰͔͙̠̹͇̗̯̮̫̻̬̦̰̮̗̖͚̞̺̭̦̜͎̱̩̹̰̟̺̯͈͉̞̺̤̳̤̟̺̹̤̭͈͓͕̭̗̟̼̗͕͚̯̹͚͇̰̝̜̼̙̯̮̼͚̳̫̣̟͉̖̭̟͇̳̰̦̺̥̗̝̥̱̼̟̙̗͉̠̦͍̻̝͚̄͌͊̈̌͛̔̏̐̌͂̃̌͋̎̒̅̒̓͑̉͌̈́̓̈͗̽̓̓͊͆̒̾͐̐̌͂͑̓͆͑̀͌͒́̎̾̓̅͌̀͆̃̌̾̑̈̔́̔̀̊̃̈́͌̌͆̌͆̓́̅͗̏̑̈́̅̇͗͒̇̓̍̿͗̄̀͗͌͗̎̃̃̐͊́̍̂͊͂̉̈͗̊͐̅̂͒̍̔̍̈́̽̌̊͗̍̏̊̔̂̈̈́́̍̊͗͐̐̿̽̌̈́͑͆͑͂̏̆́̾̾̃͋͊͑̈́̃̃̉̍͆͊͋͗͛͛̆͗͑̆̽̌̿̽̄͗̑̄͌́̍́͗̀̔̆̐͗̿̓̊̋̀̀̏̾̽̃̑̈͋͒͗́̄̇̚̚̕̕̕̕̚̚͘͘͘̚̕̚̚͜͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅņ̵̡̢̧̡̨̢̧̨̡̢̢̨̡̧̧̢̨̛̛̛̛̰̙̳͍̜̙̮̝̥̜͈̰̟̟̣͖͔͔̝͕͚̠͇͈̣̻͔̜̳͓̻̙̪͕̫͈̦̖̥̞̗̯̻͎͎͔̯̜̞̦̟̜̯͇̩͔̪̗̰͍̠̼̣̖̣̞̫͕͓͓̣͔͎̙͔̺̮̭͇̠̺̘͖̼̺͓̞̬͇̭͚̦̮͇͚̪̣̯̺̼̯͖̦̥͍͎̰͍͔̰̺̫͈̫͓͇̣̟̞̤͇̻͔̰͙͔̦̘͉̬͕̭͈͇̝̤̩̙̣̜̖̖̤̠͍̝̳̺̤͍̣̟̫͇͖̳͓̤̖̦̫̺̹̱͉͕̻̞̰̖̤͚͙̬͚̮̳̜̖̯̗̘͖̤͍̬͙͚̞̺̯͓̻̫̱̞̰̩͈̹̗̤̈̈́̽̾͊̔̀̇̉̔̾͑̈́̄̅̅͒̒̌͊̎̽̐̏̂̄̓͆͒̎̎̈́̆͗͑͌̉̈́͒͋̀̈́̈́͒̍͌̏́͋̇̈́̆̂̌́́̎̔̅͒̅͑̂̍̈́̎̃̉̅̔̓̀̈́́̒̑̒̍̄͋̓̾̔̌́͗̓̑̏̓̌͌͑͐̐͛̀͒̒͛̎̀̑̆́͑͆͑̎̾̾̎͊̍͊̾͑̊͊̊͋̉̇͆͊̂̀́͛̓̌̎̈́͐̃̈̽͗͒̈́̑́̓̑̈́̿͆̇̌̎̿̏͊́͒̌̀̃́̊̿͋̊̉́̑͊̋͂̂̇͐̒̀͌̃̍̂́͂̉̓̌́̏́̑̿̈́͘̕̚̕̚͘͘̕͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅc̷̡̨̢̢̧̡̨̡̨̨̧̡̢̢̢̢̡̨͎͙̹̮̺̤͍̙̻̫̫̟̙͉̬̪̘͚̻̮͈̭͉͉̦͚̼̹͚̩̙͈̥̱̬̱̪͔͇͔̹̰̟̦͍̱͈̗̱͈͇͓͙͕̻̳͙͍̲̩̜͈͉̺̥͚̠̪͎̳̪̠̘͇̱̳̖̣̲̳͇͖̯͎͖͕̙̟̩̫̗̟̯̰͇̠̗̖̪̺̠̥͚̱̭͎̣̳̯͕͍͚̲̮͈̤̖̹̥̟̥̥̤̳͓͖͉̙̙͈̹̲̳̹͕͓̩͖̜͈̙̩̱̦̲̻͙̦̦̙̤̮̤̭̞̻͋̏̒̈̉̃̇̈͊͆̆̈́̽̈́̈́͒̈́́͜͜͜͜͝ͅͅͅͅn̸̡̡̨̢̢̛̛̛̛̘̲͍̙̲̰̘̫͉̰͓̘͈̣͚͔͖̟͙̼̤̫̠̩̺̰̮̻͎͈̼̹̳͔̙͍̓̈́̆̒͆̄͛͒͊̎̏͆̅̈́̊̔̓͆͂̆̂̈́̉̅̐̋́͊̽̅͌́͐͂̒̃̾̓̑́̋͆͒̒͐́̀́̋̑̿̉̀̾̈̋̃̔͐͐̌̂̇̆̓̽̂̽͛̆̃̍͛̔̀̀̽̅́̔̔̂͐́͊̏͐̑́̅̊̈́̓̈́͒͑̎̈́͋̀̿̃͛͑̓̀̿̎̋͊̾̓̐̒͋̎̑̓̏̂̍͋̍̄̈́̅͆͐͗̎̈̎̓̊̈́̆́̂̃͐̀͊̏̍̀̆͛̄̿͊̃̂̿̐̈́̊͂́̍̔͒̔͑͗̅̏͑͐̍̓̂͑̽̓̐̈́̄̽͑̈́̽͂̀͋̍͋͋̂̓̊̂̉̈̇̏̃̍̇̊̄͗̌͂̽͂̈́̽̓͗̋͒̈́̅̄́̉͐̏́͗̚̚͘̕̚͘͘͘̚̕̕͘͘̚̕̕͘͘̚͘̚͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͠ͅͅͅx̵̢̧̡̡̨̨̧̧̧̡̨̧̢̨̡̢̧̧̧̧̧̡̨̡̨̡̛͕̪̜̯̻̰͕̖̰͔̣̰̭͇͕͈͍̟̯̘̠̺͕̝̘̘̩͙̹̭̤͈̞̩̞̖̪͎͈̝͎̙͉̞̱͙͓̞̪͔̻͈̮̤̳̖̭̭͙̮͕̯̦̫̲͚̱̺͚̪̫̥̪̳̭͙̺̙͙̠͎͖̥̖̤̯̦͓͎̤͈̫͔͔͈̭̠̜̭͇͚͖̻̗̯͎̳̖̰̼̲̻͕̳̹͙̬̣̩̜̹̦͚̻͇͎̳̗̤̫͚̟͉̘̯̳̖̺̯̜̱͖͈͉͈̳͖̦̟̯͎͉̩̲̦͍͖̗̮̘̭̘̥̜̰͚̗̖̤͙͔͚̩̝̪͉͓͇̘̖̭̦̭͓̝̭̠̜̟̝̩̲͍̺̼͖̦͉̥̥͉̞̳̝̭̰̯̲̜̺̬̠͇͚̬̟̦͈͈͎̣͕̙͓͉̙̠̯̰̂̌́͆́͐̃̏̀̐̉̃̿͂͆̒̓̃̋́̈̽̍̀̑̐̅͆͗̅̽̅́̿͊͋̏̋͑͑̎̐̐̒͛̓̔̒̿̾͊͂͋͋̉̚͘̚̚̚͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅz̸̢̡̢̡̢̡̨̢̧̢̡̡̢̡̨̧̛̛̛̛͙̙͈̬̩̱̜̟̬̩͔̣͔͍̪͚̲̟̦̣͍̠̼͈̥͕̫͇̭̣̪͕̙̫̻͇̠͍͚̗̻̙͇̩̣͚̯̮͙̣̥̙̼̥̼̼̞͔̞͍̤̱͍̘̪͔̮͓̪̳̟̥͇͎̺͙͚͍̹̼̦̲͍͍̦̞̹͔̪̖͖̺̭̤͙͚͚̞̫̪͉̼̼̩̣̭̙̲̫͇̪͉͓̬̩̘͖̞͖̥̦͕̰̬͖͙͍͇̬͖̺̞̥̤̥͍̗̭̹̱̼̤͓̣͇̙̣͕̝̘͇̖̘̲̭͍̜̯̤̙͇̱̝̮͓̙̱̹̐̂̈́͋͑̋̋̄́̾̊͋̄̿̉͐̋̎͗̀̋̋͌̐̔̐̉͗͒̎́̃̀͆̀̈́̌͋̐̉͒̒́͗̈̈͂̐͑͊͌́͑̄͆̈́͂̇̔̽͐̔͗̊̈́̈͊͆͗̎̂̂͗̔̑͑̉͑̈́̀̃̇͌͋̓͛̍̓̆̓͌̌̾̍͐͆̾̉͗̏̈́̆̊͗̎̒̆͑̓̿̅͊̓͛͂̈́͊̿̏̓͘̕͘̕̕̕̚̚̚͘̚͘͘͜͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅc̵̢̨̢̢̨̢̨̧̧̢̨̨̨̩͉͚͇̼̭͕͖̰̟̥̳̼̖̱̩̫͉̜̗̙̙͓͚͚͚̪͉̮͚͖̖͔͓̹͖̪̮̣̮̤̳̩̩͉̳̦̗͖̼̥̯͚͈̻̣̟̭͚̮̳͔͓̗͚̥̬̲̗̗̭̹̯̖͈̞̝̱͖̲̳͉̫̰͓̼͓̲̣͕͓͕̪͇̮̘̲͈͇͇̘̻͇͖̤̤͙̗̹̮͈̙͕̜̖̝̪̬̖̤̬͈̰̻͎̳̜͇̟̱͇͙͍̻͖̞̣̝͓̲͕̘̮̩̲̻̝͇̯͕̬̗̞̪͉̞͈̼͖̘̖̯̙̪̯̟̙̟̬͎̩̞̜̼̝̤̗͓̯͖͔̥̲͖̬̻̩͎͖̻͎̀̀̽͌̀͐͜͜ͅͅͅͅͅj̶̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͕̳̫͈̪̠̱̬͇̻͍̙͖̎̏̂̽͊͋̏́̉̎͐̀̀͑̆́̋͂͒̊̅͐́̃̋̈́͋͐̔͊̄̌͛̔͊̾̉̈̃͊̌̐̀̑̏̈́́̅́͗͗̈́̀̅̾̏͌̽͛̒̒̆͂̌͊̍́̑͊͋͗̋̐̈́̔̓̂͛͂͑͒̒̏͂͗̆̎̊̑̑͐͊͒́̾̔͐͐̀̍̌̎̎̀̊̍̄̍̈́̇͐̇̏͋̊̄̎̈́̀͋̓̄̊̊̿͆̄̆̒͂̏̊̆͆̈̋̑̈̇̾͋̃̒́̀͐̇͌͆̿̔̊͋͑̓̍̔͗̽́͑̃̍̈́͒̇̃̎͋̌̃̅̔̅̈́̈́̏̉̆͂̈́̌̆̉̒̌̈̐͊̏͒͑̐̒̀̄̏̓̍̒̎̈́̀̆̎̔͗̓̇̌̈́̽̃̌͛̊̔͋̈́̅̈́̽̾́̀̎̆͐̂̓̍̓̿̓͛̽̈́̋̚̕͘̕͘̕͘͘̕̚͘̕͘͘̚͘͘͘̚͘̕͘̚͘̕͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝k̷̡̡̧̢̧̢̧̧̤̝̺͎̙͇̺̥͈̩͔͉̮͎͎̭̝̺̪̤̯͍̪̝̗̪̪͇̖͈̥̣̩͚̫̰̱̹̺̥̼̖̖͔͖̘͍͍͍̦̙̞̫̹̞̳̮̻͈̜̜̫̤̹̰̠̪̘̱̫̜̹͔̜͖̭̮̞͉͙̣̤̣̭͎̞̱̯̫̪̟̳̗̥͓͓͔̮̬̩͓̖̖͖̖̩̳͈̦̟̭̤̟̼̹̮̝̿̂͜͜ͅͅc̸̢̧̨̢̡̧̨̢̧̡̡̡̨̧̨̢̢̨̨̡̨̡̨̨̡̢̢̧̛̛̛̛̟̞̤̭̯͎̞̣̝̗̙͍͓̗͍͔̙͚͚̙̘̞̟̞̤̯͓̬̞̺̟͓͕͍̮̻͉̖͚͈̯̺̘̳̼̻̣̺̟͕̰͚͇͈̺̬̺̯̦̞͖̱̤̜̜͉̟̤̝̠͓̤̼̜̮̰̩͔͚̳̳̙̘͕̗͈͍̣͕̠̦̗̙̭̺͕͖͈̟̣̬̫̭͙͈̫̣̘̫͇͓̻̘͓̹̘̜̳͎̞͖͉̙̻̥̩̠̬̩̘̙̳̘͙̱̗̙̞̭̬̟͎̯̖̩̼̫͎͚̺͖̩̻͙̼̹̪̰̗͎̤͚̳̙͎̭̲̮͕̖͚͖͔̠̲̯̠̞͓͇̫͍̹̟̤͈̹̩͎̗̺̫̱̜͔̜̲̹͙̭͚̻̦͖͓͈̣̦͎̝͔̜͓̙̯̼̺͈͓̖̥̯͈̞̩̦̦̺͓͉̫̜͖͕̮͉͎̖͓͉̟͕̙͚͖͖̼̳̬̺͎̫̹͇͋̊͊́͛̎̉̊̏̉̉́̐͂́͗̓̐͐͊̍͂́͒̂̾͂͋͐̿̍͂̍̂̏̽͆̊̋̅͆̋̽̒̔́̓͌̑̾̽̂͐̌̐͆̈́̾̽͂̇͆̄̒͗͗͌̽͊̒̐͑̅̒̂̇̒̿͋̾̔̊̅̔́͂͛́̇͊̃́̄̔̽̊̉͌̄̃̌̿̈́̅̒̆̀̈́́̿̆̇̈́̄̋͗̓̎̋͊̊̄̇̾̈́̒͗̑̔̿̓̃̄̑̂͒̒̀̀̽̋͆̈́͂̔̍̒̊̋͐̌͂̕̚̕̚̕̕̚͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅñ̵̨̧̛̛̛̛̛̞͔̱̞͖̥̪̦̣̪̻̥͔̰̰͔̳̳̟͚̪͉͋͛̈́͒̂̀̂̋̑̓́͂͆̈͐̀͆̀̋̓͊̏̌̓͂̇͒͑͂͛̀̀̍̐̓͛̌́̉̈́̓͐̔̈̿̔̈́̽͋͛́̃̾̒̓̀́̈́͑̅̂̇̉̓͑̿̍͒̌̀͗̋̒̓́̈́̆͛̄͌̋̎̓̿̏̋̄͑͊́̊̆̋̋̊̇̈͐̑̽̄͊͒̂̍̃̾̑̓̏̏̊̉̆͊̈͗͗̄͒̄̔̽̏̐̂̄̎̊͐̔̐̐͆̉̍̓͛̀̄̽̑̿̀͒̃̾̅̈́́̊̅̈́͒́̊̽̋̈́͊̾̅̃̈́͋̑͑̾͛͐́̀̅̈́͒̒̎͆̄̅̀̾͒͊́̋̀̆͐̐̽̈́̑͋͑͆̔͗̂̽̆͛̈̿̓̔̿͑̈́́́̓̌͊̄͛̏̈́͊̀̄͛́̈́̽͆̿̌̈́̄̐́͐̇͐̓̈́́̐̄̀̈̋̀̐̕͘͘̕̚̚͘̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘̕̚̕͘͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝z̶̨̡̢̢̡̡̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͖̪̜̹͕̣͍͕̱̱͓̜̤̳̼̳͇̺̳̠͖̹̗̳͚͔͓͉̥͖͕̼̣̟͇̻̻̣͔͖̱͈̱̭̘͖̬̪̝̱̼̟̯̜̺̞̺͙̠̩̮̜͉̥̜͚͓̲̯̺̝͈̺̫̞͍̬̯̹͍̳̖̻͉̪̠͔͕͓͖͈͈̩͇̬̫̆̅́̐͌̈́͋͆͒͑̆̓̎̌͗́̑̇́͆̅̏́̎̆͋̉̅̂͑̍̓̽̀̓͊̀̑̆̇͆̉̆̽̔͗̆͋̋͒̊͐͗̂̍̐͂͊̽̏̍̋̌̂̐̌͋̍̒̌̋̂̂͗̇͌͒̌̌̈̉̾͋͌̅͊͗́͆̾̆͌͒̿̓͐̒͊̀͗͂̃́͒̃̓͌͛̊͆́̾̽̑̿͐̈́͐̅́̊̂̂̃̾̿̀͆͊͊̌͗̎̀̊̀͒̅͒̑͋̓́͗̈́̾̌̅̅̾̐̋̓͛̀͂̍̍͂̏̇̀̓͗̆̆̓̾̈̈́̋̈͒̅̽̔̓̐̿̐̄̅͐̃́̃͛̏̃͑̊͊̀̐̾̀̾͊̕̕̚̚̕͘͘͘̕̚͘͘͘͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅc̷̢̡̢̨̢̢̧̧̢̧̧̨̨̧̢̢̨̧̨̨̨̨̨̡̢̨̧̧̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̫͕͕̜̯̞̼͉̣̘̭̖̻̼̖̻̬̘͙͖͙͈̳̪̝̘̘̻͙͈̩̮͙̪̖͖̟͇̺̟̰̝̝͇͕̱͇͕̤̣̩͎̞̜̞͔͚̥̤̞̘͚͉̯̳̻̘̫͈̻̱̩̬͕͙̜̗͈̥͙̗̙͈͍̩͉͖͉͈̭̙̘̟͕̙̳̪̝̣͎̲͖̥̪̲͓͈̳̖̜̜͉͍͇̠̰͖̱̥̫̱̦̳̻̲͍͍̗͇̭̟̲̲̪̺͔̳̰̟̼̤̥͇͖̤̞̪͕̬͓͙̯͍̠̜̯̖̰̞̗̗͕̳̠̙̪͇̯̙͙̻̥̮̮̗̯̤̩̻͔̗̯͍̙͕͓͒̎̇̐̐̀̏̒̃̓͊̓̿́̌̀̑̒̉̂̈̈́̀̂̀̄̎̓̓̈́̿̍̆̊͌̈́́͑̀̈́̓̈́̒́́̊̏̄̈́͒̈́̆͐̽̾̈́͆̃̽̈́̽͑̂͆͒͑̔̒̐̌͛͐̔̿͊̀̅̀̎̏̑̃̓̈́̈́̈́̉̈͗͒̉̓̈́̾͗͌̀͛͋̌̋̈́́̐͆̇̓́̆̐͗̀͒̎͌̂̀̈́͗͐̄̎̅̓̈̈́͑̀̔̑̓̈́̑̿͌̃͊̽̅̓̓͋͊̄̇͐̀̇͌̐̇͋̈́̃͐̔̿̆̒̽̅̿̋͑͑̃̍͑͒̃͋̓̍̎̈́̀̀̊̀̓̽̌̏̋̍̒̈́͆͑͆̊͆́̅̈́̋͊̽̑̓̀̓͌̿͗̑̿̏͆̆̚̚̕̕͘̚͘̚͘̚͘͘͘͘̕̕̚̕̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅn̷̛̛̛̛͎̣̮̒͛͛͑̐̈́̓̊͑̆̽͆̓͐͑͒̌̀̊̄̑͑̋̏̊̅́́̀͂̎̊́̃͋̾̆̄̃͒̓̋̈́́̓͊̾̍̎́͌̿̍̆̌͐́̂̌̍͑̾͂̉́͐̋̓̔̌̉̂̉̋̉̍̉͌͐̈́̌̃͒͗̄̋̔͑̑̅̎͌̓̊̾͗̍̒͗̅͋̒͒͋̈́͋̂̓̀̇̃̇̂̐̊̒̆̀̑̊͆̽͂͑̔͊̋̓̽̈̇́̌̽̉́̍́̃͐̀̒͑̀̊̐̃̈́̅͛̄̍̓̅͋͂̾̋̽̇͒̀̋́͒͋̄̔̋̑͒͐̂͒̊͑͗̒̿̏͗̏̑͊͋͑̚̕̕̕̕̕͘͘͘͘̚̚͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠z̶̡̡̢̧̢̡̡̡̢̧̨̧̡̨̛̛̛̛̛̪̙͚͇̱̬͖̞̟̞͎͍͇̻̝͈̱͙̯̦̬̙̭̦͇̲͍̗̝̟̖̪̤̺̭͓͔̯̥̻͕̳͈̮̫͙̤̲̲̘̩̼͔̗̪̟̜̰͉̣̬̙̬̦̫͍͓̖̳͕̬̭̹̭͈̺̱̪͕͈͓͙̻̫͍͕͚̝̙͚͇̥͇̺̟̳͖͈͈̟̥̱̣̗̩̻̘̹͙̭͔͓̮͈͉͈̥̼̤̗͔̖̗͔̗͇̮͇͕̼͖̜͕̼̤͕̱̜̋̓͒̿́̈́̈́͒̈́́͊̉͌̈́̐̃̌͂̀̏͒͂̔̓͐͛̌̒͑̎̿́̓̅̑̆̂̑̀̂́͑͛̾̉̄̓̿͑̾́͂͑̇̿̄́̅̐̈́͆͋̔̇̈́̓́͊̿͗̉͂̃̀̎̍̂̈́̐̍̅̄̂̂̊̔́͂̉͑̀̑̄̈́̀̒̃̀̈́̆̐͗̏̑̍̎͐͗͐̊͐̋̇͋̒̈̍̂͆͐̆̋̅̆͆͊̑͊͛͗̈́̆͊̌̈́͆̀̒͂͌̌͊̈́̽͌̓̈̅͑͊̀̽́́̈́̽̒̎͂̐̓͑̈͂̓̈́̈́̃̾̉̄͂̂͑́́́͛́͊́̈́͗̃͑̀̓̋̓̓̇̄̂̊͗̒̀̐͗̍̌̕̚̕͘͘̚̚̚̕̕͜͜͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅx̸̨̢̢̨̡̢̨̧̡̨̧̡̡̨̡̧̨̡̡̧̧̛̛̛̛̛̰̭̭̹̲͕͍̦͙̗̱̞̲͔̪̫̳̖̗̱̬̳̻̜͍̦̲̗̞͕͇̟̺̦̳̱̱̘̲̥̩̰͕̻̻̯͔̦̞̪͈̭̪̥̣̼̪͖̦̤̝͍͇̮͚̠̟̻͙͈̱͖̦͎̩̝͉̜͔̜̺̹͓̥̞̟̜̮̯̙̦̹̭̝̱͇͈̲̦͎̥͕̲͉̲̻͖̣̦͎̣̲͎̜͕̳͔̺̩͓̹̮̪̬͍͍̼̣̤̰͓̫͍͕̞͇̖̱͓̗̳͔̝̟̥̯͙̤͉̻̪͕̠̹̗̮̠̥̪͚̫̗̭͕̠̬̰̬̗̖̱̫͔͇̞͙̰̜̗͙̰͇̬̱̞̬̱̙͉̹̯͉̩͖͍̠̝̟̪͕̹̮̪̺͉͚̖̞̺̲̣̦͇̙̖̞͇̣̮̯̲̞͖͉̠̗͔̟̹͆͑́̆̅̇́̽͌͌̉̋͊͐̿̃̿̉̿͒̈́̇̈́̏̾̈́͒̃͆̈́̊̅̌̏̓̇̾̿̆́̐̍͗͂͂̌̐̔̇͊̈͆̽̾́̔̏͂̀͌́̒͌̄̿͑͊̍̽͐̆͑̔̑͑͗̈̓͊̂̑̓͐̃͆̌̏̔̈́̿͊̀́̇͋̽͌̈̾̆̈́̀̆͆̅͊̽̿͛̐͒̊͗̑́̃͐̽̿̑̈́̆̈́̑͗̇̈́̌̍̆͋̅͌͆͊̒̈́̇̅̑̎̅̂̂̅̇͌̅̈́͌̅̾͌̉̇̎̊̃̒̆͒̂̎̕̚̚̚̚̕̕͘͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅ


Wha


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Ȋ̵̧̧̡̡̢̡̡̧̧̡̡̡̛̛͍̥̱͚̱͇̥͙̘̼̟͕̘̞̥̪̣̳̟̦̘̟̬̪̼̖̗̭͕̬͍͍̥̹̞͈̗̼̲̗̼̲̯̰̹̬̳̼̟̬̙̘̹̳͈̭̥̮̞͔̱̤̳͓̗͖͈̤̹̭͇̤̤͇̥͇̳̠͙͖̰̘͎͍̗̮͙̘̩̭̝̹͇͎̣͎̩͍̩̹͓͖̙̪͔̤̭͎͕̼̪̯͎͇̞͇̺̺̳̘̘͚͎̞͚̼̤̤̹̲̬͉̦͎̮̱̹̺͖̹͔͋͋̀̔̆̎͂̄͒̈́̈́̈͐̔͌͌̄̉͋̆͋̌̆̆̄̈́̈́̎̇̄̌͌̀̂̈́̎̐̌̉̎͛͂͋̀͂͊͂̀͗̓̐͋́͛͒̉͊̈͗͆͗̄̓̉̑̒͛̓̿̈͐̒̆̍̈́̏̎͑͌̓͑̀̏̃̋͌̿̒̋̀̆̓͊͐̐͋͐͑́͂̐̑̈́̄͌͛̇̉͗̊̋̍̃̓̓̽̈̉͋̀͛̈̓̍̽̉̋͗̈́̑̎̀̏́͗̑̎̈́͗͒̓͂̀̐̿̋̈͗͗͊̉̓͊̌͛́́̈́̌̈̏̃͐̇͑͛̓̇́͂̋́̎̽͗̋̃̆̋͒̕̕͘̚̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘͘̚̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ ̷̨̧̨̨̨̢̨̢̢̨̢̨̡̧̛̛̛̥̪͓̥͙̫̖̜̻͍̟̞̣̥̳̘͎̱̰̱̖͕̩̠̼̗̗̠̹͈̤̮̟̱͓̞̮̼̜̬̬̩̬̱͍͉̹͈͈̣̤̤̫̪̙̗̯̗͈͉̻͍̜̠̤̥̱̜͈̥̟̤͖̦̱̱̞̙̝͈̦͔͇̲̥̺̲̮̮͉̲͕͉̤̲͔͉̤͓͎̥̌̿̌̅̔̈͋͌̃̉͐̈̂̽̈́͐͋͊͗̉̌̽̎̓͑̈̉̉̋͂̌̏͒͑̊́̀̄̐̒̀̈͒̈͌͂̉͆͑̏̊͂́̀͐́͑͋͌̌̿́̀̄̽͋͐̒͆͂̓̀̈́̓̔͑́̉̓̑̾̽̓̒́͑͌̌̂͑̊͆̎̓̆͋̀͐̓̂͆̀̄͛͗̀̋̉͑̈́̒̏̂̏̂̒̋̀̉̅̿̓̅̒͑́̆̍̂͂͒̏̀͋̅̓̾̈͑͊͊̓͋̃̄̌́͋͆͐̔̌̌̋̊͊̍̌̈́͊̚͘̚͘̕̚͘͘̚͜͜͠͠͝͠͠͠͝͝͝ͅh̸̨̡̧̧̛̬̲̰̥̣̱̰̳͚͈̼̙̣̠̖̱͔̙̝̩̬̫̝̭͖̻͔͕̩̊̽̒̈̅̊̓̑̐͊̏̆͒͊̒͋͂̃̈́̆͌͛͌̍̈́̔͋͗̀̂̅̅̑͒́̍̅̓͋͋͐̎̉̇́́̂͛̂͒͗̅̀̊̈̀̚̕͜͠͝͝͝͝͠a̸̧̧̨̨̨̨̡̨̧̧̡̨̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̨̡̢̡̡̡̡̛̛̛̛̛̜͈͍̠̗̟̘̩͎̘͇̻̗̰̝̱͖̘̗͙̹̫̻̠̞̭̲͕͓̰̻̥̣̲̣̼̦̫͇̤̝̹̯̩̞̲̱̯̺̥̰͚̖̙̫̠̤̳̲̝̻͉̹̟͍̙͙̞̳̺̤̘̪̯͚̣͖̞̜͎̹͈̲̫̣̻͙̳̳̲̠͕͈̳̻͉̤͈͖͓̰̹͓͔̻̬̭̥͙̮̯̲̘͇̯͎͚̝̮͔͈̘̗̰͕̭͓̩̘̯̣̟̗̮͇̯̙̳͖͓̟͇̫̣̳̰̞̤̟̜̲̦̜͚͙̹͙͓̦̫͉̝̘̺͇͓̦͎̦̗͙̦̞͙̟̪̬͍̩̪͇͙͈̣̭̩̼̜̘͍̪͙̹̹̯͚̤͎̲̬̭̞͖̯̟̰͇͉̫͉̼̥͎͖̬̺̘͎̖͈̜̣͉̬͚͔͇̙̪̘̲̮̹̖̐̈́̾̂͗͊̄̑̅̋͋͆͛̀͂̋̏͋̃̀̒̀͂̍̏̇̒̎͌̂̊̃̐͑̒̍̇̎͆͊̈́̆́͊̅̾̽̌̀̒͋̓̈́̅̾̒͑̈́͒̌͆́̀͂́̓̅̆͊͌͛̒͊͒͊͆̈́̊́̎͑͌̽̐̄̄͐͌̀͂̆̔͂͂͒̊̐̆̿̋̿̎̾̑́̒́͋̾̈̃͊̈̊̀̇̕̚̕̕͘̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅv̶̡̢̡̡̨̧̡̡̨̧̧̛̛̜̲̱͕̳̞̼̬͚̯̤͎͕̙̝͔̼͖̪̫̫̤̟̘̹̞̝̠̤̮̯̲̬͖̯̪̤̠̣̬͕̺̬̖̱̘̼̼͎̳̠͚͖͎͓̝͔̫͖̰̼̲̭̹̰̠̻̹̲̺̘̺̦̲̝͉̘̰̰̘̞̼͇̜̭͕̜͚̩̤͍̲̘̥͔̖̥̝͍̼̙̘͓̠̟͇͎̻͔̪̹̙͕̯͚̼̠͍͖͕̺̖̥̤̥̩́̇͗̎́̉͋̃̌̒̓̓̂̌͛̌̅́͌̀̑̀̑́͆̏̀̿́̉̾̌͂͑͌́͂̽̊͊͑̾̐̂̆̍̽̽̃̐͌̓͑́̀͌͛͊͗̐̅̍̾͆͒̿͆͂̿̇̀̑͐̂̆̀̉̃̃̆̾̐́̒͂̏͌͘̚͘͘͘̕͘̚̕̕͜͠͝͠ę̵̡̧̡̢̧̡̡̡̨̢̡̢̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛͇̥̫̖̻̩͖͎͉̳̠̹͓͇̥̲͇̮͍̤͕̲͚̙̩̫͖͖̬̤̠̙̠͚͎̜̙̺̟̹͓̬̬͍̪̱͙͓̰͈̯̺͎͚̘̜̩͇̳͕̮̞͇͉̣͈̯͍͔̺͓͉̫͈̥͚̺͔̠̘̖̫̺̪̘͕̥̻̙͙̬̮͚̰͚̜̦͙̖̱̖͈̻̠̬̳͎̤̰̳͎̺̝͖͔̹̰͕̟̃̇̆̎̍͛̾̄̈̈́̾̇̒́́̍̑̉͆̀̍̏̀̀̀̓̑̏͊̂͋̈́̓͑͐̾̔̃̂̓̎́̆̿̅͒̎̄̋͋̔͌́̅̒́̀́̍̄̇̏̑̀̒͐̽̓̇̆͊̄͂̏͛́͛̉̅̒̈́̈́͋̿̂͛̂̎̂̊͛͋͆̔̀̀͊̇̀̅̏̍̇͋̈̑̑̅̽͐̀̃͒̓͗̒͊̈̑͂̊͌͌̿̊̀̾͊̒̉͆̍̋̄̉̑͛̅́͆̍͆́͘̚̚͘̕̕͘͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅ ̷̧̡̨̢̧̧̨̡̨̧̢̡̧̨̛͉͙̜͈̖̘͍̤̲͔̭̠̞͚̫̯̜̦͖̪̬̖̰̟̖̯̼̘̥̮̖͍͓͙̯̱̗̖̮͍̗̼̼͖͉̰̳̳͎͖̦̜̱͇͚̜̼̠̦̼̬̖̬̠̺͕͉͕̱̳̼͈̫̯͖̭͍̯̦̦̣̯̼̥̰̯͉͖̠̮̥͚͔̥̠̫̙͔̠̯̯̻͉̪̗̰͚̰̬̗̖͈̟͉̥̮͉͍̫͇̜̙̺̃̿̓͂̍̒̈́͒̒͛̏͛̈̂̿̑̄́̅͑̏͒̓͐̈́̓̄̈͌́͂̐̍͒͗̇̏͒͗͑̏͂̂̈͒̊̄̾̈́͊͌͗̓̏́̄̍̓̇̉̀͛̓̓̇̿̄̌̔̓̎́͑̓͆͂̏̈́̓̏̿̓̇͗̄̈̊̐̔̐̀̃͋́̀̕̚͘̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅs̷̛̳̪͖̏̔͐̑̽̽̀̉̈̄͋͂̇̉̑͑͐̾̆̃̇͑̔̓̿̄̓́̓̃͌̽̀̀͗̎̊́͗̽̌̑̒̏̉͋̇̉̐͊̎̐͒̌̈͒̑̑̈́̈̉̾̐̍̽̈̄̏̐̓̀͒͛̾̎̀́̑̋̋͂͛̓̄̽̓̾̀́̐͒́̆̈͗͋̐͗͂̿̄͛̓́̑̾̅͑͆̀͑̎̋̑̍̍͆͑̓͌̉̓͆͗͂̀̀̇̾̔̈́̓̈͛̓̓̾̂̀́̀͗͋͗̀̾̂̈́͐͂͂̔̀̋̾̍̌̅̔̌́̄̓̃̿͛̐͌̀̃̚̚̚̕͘͘̚̕͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ę̷̡̨̢̢̢̢̧̨̢̧̨̧̡̢̨̨̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̼̖̻͓̻̦̜̩͚̯͈͈̝͈̭̹͎͖͈̖͈̞͈͖͔͍̮̗̬̤̝̼̯̝͈͍̯̦̞͕̭͖͇̖̝̭̳̞̳̖̠͓͔̞̝̞̥͇͔͈͙̩̰̹͇̭͎̜͔̯͖͉͙͙̫̟̟͚̣̫͇̱͎̘͈͕̖̜͍̹͚͉̻̪̳͓͇͉͕̦̠͕͍͔̲̿̏͑̓̏̉̇̈́̒̊͆͑́̔̓̎̋̓̿̋̒́́͐͂͊͑̈́̓̀́̓̅̑̓̍̇͂̎̑͆͋̽̂̈́͊̽̋̔̈́̌̾̄̒́͒͗̏̔̆̈̈́̈́́̃͛̎̆̈́̐̽͗̿̾̋͆̀̓͋̈́͗͗́̽̄͂̔̾̓̾̄͒͛́̀͒̓̂̒̅̃̓̿͗͊̀̒̊̈́̔̎̑̾̏͂̀̂͋̊̒̔͛̍̿͋̀͑̾̐́́̓̈́̓̒̌̉̒̀́̽̎͒͌̈́̈́́̋̈́̇̄̂́̐̔́̂̎̂͑̀̓́͛͐̒̂̿͋̏̅̈́̐̓̑̃̋̋͋̎͗͂̓̍̇͘̚͘̕͘̕̕̚͘͘͘̚̕̕̚̚͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅę̴̢̢̡̧̨̢̡̡̢̧̢̧̧̨̡̢̡̧̧̡̧̨̧̡̡̖̝̦͎̟̜̹͙̣͇̭̠͈͓͕̘̖̤͇̺͍̙̮̖͎̟͖̳̦̲͈̭̻͖̯̫̞̣̠̯̬̱̜͖̣̼̗͕̥̟͈̘͚̭̝̻̦͙͍̜̣͈͍̱̲̫̯͍̺͔͎͎̪̰͎̬̹̱͈̱̹̩̙̞̹̱̜͓̣̝̯̤̻̺̯̙͈̬̰̳͚̮̻̤̣̹͚̯͈̭̦̳͈̞̹̞͍̗̺͇̪̥͈͈̤̙̲͚̣͕͍̥̥͉̤̩̘͇̹̼̱̦̜͖̦̩͍͚̰̗͇̠͍̬̟͎̺͔̞̱͉̹̦̲̘͉̜̟̲̳̟̙̖̘̤̱͇̥̮̭̗̺͍̦̤͖̝̲͚̪̯͉̖͚̰̤̗͍̲͙̱̱̻̖͙̮̞̩̫͖̗͖̟̖͔̰͖̦͇̯͚̤̗̟̥̙̜͔̞̞̠͕͓͇̣̪̙͖͗̾̍͛̄̈́̅̀͌̌͑̎̿̓̔͊̎́͂̆̓̿́̇̈́̇̔̈͂͛̒̄̓̽̉́̂͊̑̎̌̚͜͜͜͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅṋ̵̨̧̡̧̨̡̡̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͔̠̳͎͙̠̰͈̬͇̥̝̣̤͍̪͎͈̬̯̦̭̲̳̬͈͖̯͖̝̝̰̜̜͖̤̟̞͉͓̣̣͇̹̮̰̥̻͉͇͈͙̤̩͎̤̮̤̗̩̞͉̣̟̱̯͎̝̣͔͎͍̠̘̯̩̤͈̺̪̥̝͓̟̳̳̘̯͑͒̊͛̂́͒͛̂͐̀͑͌̉̉̒͒̏̃́̍̑͆̉̂͗͗̆͌̓̂̂̉͋̂̎̒̃̾̓̃̒̈́͒̃͗͗͊̀̏̉̽̈́͐́̅̋́̄͛͆͐̊̄̉̍͆̂́̄́̐͊͋̾͂̈́̓̽̌͋̀̃̋̇́̉̐̓́͐̈́̈́͌̽͋͆́͗͒͛͆̏̌̀̓̃͑̿̿̾̈́͋̾̾́̈́͑̓́͆̂̔͑͊̂̓̋̓̀͒̔̂́̅̐͋̌̾̈͗̂͂̉́̓̔̆̈́̃̾̉̒͐̐̅͛̒̿͂̀̈͌̽̇̃͛̊̄͐̑̃̎͒͆̾̒͑͆͐̄̊́̄͐̄̾̂́̈͌̌͆͂̆̅̌̌̽́́͛̃͛͂̽̐̍́͛̿̍͂͂͗͗́̆͑̈̾̆̉̈́̉͘̕͘̚̕̚̚̚̚̚͘̕̚̚͘̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͠͠͝͠͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅ ̶̨̢̡̡̢̧̡̡̢̨̨̢̡̛̛̛͍͙̟͈̲̫̬̖̤͚̺̙̻͔͔̭̤̬̥̲̝̱̱̮͚̙̮̜̞̙͍̰̫̙͖͇̜͚̳̜͇͖͚̖̙̰̥̘̟͓͇̺̺̦͕̰̼͎͙̗̜̰̬͇̭͙͇͇̜͍̰̩̲͕̜̥̼̦̮̤̟̤͔̤͕͈̤̦̩̻̥̥̗̘͔͉̺̣͇̦̻̬͔̫͎̠̘͖̠͙̘͙̰̘̻̟͍̖̭͚̫͕̺̰͈͓̙̤̥̺̙̠̳̪͕̳̖̣̳̮̙̟̘̖̟̠̙̲̹̘͓̩̞͓̗̖͎̙̤̦̱͓̝̟̗̳̲̣̤̺̯͎̥̱͉̟̦͇̱̦̠̹̟̼̹͍͙̟̰̹̞͎̩̺̮̳̗̙̮̬̼̜̼̗̗̮͕͙̳̌̓͑̿̍͒̋͑̓͂̓̓̓͌̃̀́̆̽͊͊̾̿̀̒̈͛̑͂̏̀̈́̈́̊̅̾̈́̿͛͐̈́̒̈́̈́̉͊̈͌̓̑̽̈́͊͆͛̇̃͆̐̎̃̽̿̉͆͑̓͛͑͌͋͛̃̈́̇̇͛̈́̂͑̓͌̄̈́̊̇́́̈́͌́̆̊̂̓̈͂̒͛͛̾͊̅̊͗̿̔̉̐̏̑̐̉́̈̅̊͑̐̈́̏̅̋͐̋͌̏̇̿̍̐̏̿͑͋̂͌̓̌̊̍̿̽̾̏̌̓͂̾̌̅̑̓̌̇̓̐̀̾̑́̊̊̂̑̍͋̓̿̑̐̾̽͗̔́͑̃̌͂̈̄͐͆͐̊̎̈́̇̈́̐́̀̾̇̔͗͗̇̇̚̕̕͘̕͘͘͘̚̕͘̚̕̚̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅs̷̢̢̨̨̡̡̡̢̧̢̨̨̨̨̛̙̮̣̝̥͙͔̦̭̳̰̤͙̣̥̠̲̪͕͎̘̪͎͕͙̲͈̘̭͔̬̫̥͎̺̤͈̤̞̗̭̰̬̞̞͇̬̰̙͙̙̫̟̞̼̜̲̱͔̰̻͓̗̭̼̘͓͈̖͚̣̼͍͕̭͕̪̙̦̻͉̘̝̰̬͖̙̝̺͔͎̪̯̦͓͍̥̜͈͚̞͉̮̤̮̙̰͔̪̲̰̟̳͚̫̲͖̪̣͙̰̥̰̝͖̙̗̃̿̈́̃̅̅̈́̀̊͗̈̑̿̃̅̀́̾̒̎̀̐͌̍͌̾̇͗͊̋̿͋̇̇̈́͗̑̾̈́̌̆͆̈́͐͑̈́̓̍̆̾́͒̆̅̐̔̅̑̊̀̽͌̅̂̋͐̚̕͘͘̚͜͜͜͠͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅơ̴̧̢̨̢̧̢̧̨̢̨̢̢̢̛̛̛̞͓͉̺̝̗̝͖̰̭̙͓̼̘̭̬̖̩̮̙̥̻̫͔͈̰̣̹̝̱̯̺͔͓̖̠̭̳̰̜̳̰͖̗̘̯̩͕̙̭͕̥̟͕̰͈̻̖̭̻̭̳͕̪̥̼͇̭̬̖̫̹͇̮̣̞̮̪͎̩͎̲̰͙͔̣͇͎̱̥͕̖͇̞͙͓̹̠̟̯̰̭̜̫̦͖̤͓͉̟̓̑̓́́̀̈́̌̈́̎̾͑͑̄́̇̎̓̎͐̎̏̆́̀̐̎͒̏̆͂͆̿͗̀͌̅́̈́̏̈́̓̈́̊̀́̈́̀͆̎͋̄͋̄̀̐̊̀̅̀̇͆̽͐͗̈́͒͂̈́̂̒̇͒̆̽͌͆̈́̐̔̔̈́̒͗͆̈́̀̈̎̊̀̏̎̓̔̓̆̇̍͛̈͌͊̔̓̌̅́́̀̇͒̀̿̓͒͊́̈̈́̇̃́̒̈́͊̍́̔̈̓͊̒́̐̋̾̈́͑̉̿̿̈́́̈͑͑͂͊́̀̂̅̐̑͋́͆͋͋̈́̂̑̊̀͊͒̏̾͋́̑̊̌̈́͆̍̏͂̚̚͘̚̕͘͘̚̚͘̕̕̕͘̕̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅm̵̢̡̢̧̧̡̢̢̧̢̨̡̨̡̧̢̨̧̡̧̧̧̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̱͉̮̦̫̯̤͈̞͖̙̲̭̲̻̫͍͎͚̣̲̤̲̫͙̪͈͚̪͉͓̩̙͇͇͍̟̭̘͖̠̰̺̟̮̦̼̦̝̞̦͎̬͎̗͚͇̫̙͔̳͍̳̦̹͎̘̯̻̰̠̜̞͉̥̝̲̹̣̟̘̻͍̣͈̬̝͎͖͍͙̘̳̤̠̬̱̝̯̱̲̱̱͎̠͉̗̝̮̻͓̘̹̠͈̺̗̰̹̼̰̱̟̘̮͚̖̰̬̻̪̱͍̮̮̭̘͖͔̮̥̼͓͔͍̣̰͎̱͉̮̥̥̹̳̻͙̘͙̣̩̝̭̲̙̗͔̤̜͕̹̦̪̫̲̯͔̟̠̙̳͕̙͙͚̬̲̰̰̥̬̊̔̀̈͒͛̎̂̊͛̈́̑͊͗̆͑͂͒͂̉̅̀̔̐̈́̄͑̏̃̉́̐̐̃̍̇͋́̒̅͊͗̑͆̐͊̓͗̏̀̍̆̇̿̉̿̅̀̇̔́͑̇̃͌̃͌̅̌̃̋̾̈́̑̏̿͌͗̇̆̅̆͑̋͐̅̃̓̊̔͋̽̒͐̿́͐̌̍̐̃̃͑̃̽͛̓́̾̉͑͗͆̈́̏̈̊̈̿́͐͗̈́̈͊̿̽͆̀͆͛͑̾͗̓̈̀̅̂͋͌͐̅̾̒̽̓͗̓̀̅͂̐̄̑͒͛́̉́́̂̄̾̍̉̈̈́͒͌̈́͐̀̅̋̂̔̋̄͌̾̇͌̋̍̊́̓̽͗̍̀̑͗̿̀̉̌͗̐̊̍̈́̓̉̀̎͐̇̈́͌̈́̉̓͒̀̄̅̈́͂̑̋͑̑̓̀̇͛̅̈́̈́͆̄̔̾̓̓̍̎͑͒̄̅̒̊͂͆̿̍̃̏̚̕͘͘̚̚̕̚̕̕̚͘͘͘̚̕͘̚͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅȩ̷̢̨̨̨̡̡̨̨̡̧͙̩̻̳̫̝̼̞̫͍͈͍̣̮͍̣̪̯̝̝̹̼̝̹̗͉̘͔͓̠̳̦͇̞͎̜̣̻̖̺̙͓̟̝̬͇͔̣̹̩̠̩̯̠͉̰̝̯̰͍͖̪̬̜̺̜̭͕͚̞̰͈̲̤͍͚̦̺͍̼̞͖͇͈̲̣̰͈͈̺͖̞͔̖̳͙͉̠͇͍̝̺̙̮̤̻͔̝͓̯̼̖̘͙̪̘͔̗̗͔̫͙̙̜͔̂͗̀̿́̍̑̽̓̌̎͂̎̓͊̆̊̓̍͊̍̾̾̾͗͜͜͜͜͜͠ͅͅͅͅͅ ̴̡̧̨̢̢̧̢̧̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̫̹͙̼̤̮̻̙̻͙̪̭̮͍̩̩͙͚̙̣̼͇̗͎̗͎̜͖̞̘͇̭̣̤͚̲̜͎̜̜̭̦̣̯̼̠̯̣̭̼̹̫̯̱̭̺̲͖̮̙̞̖̮͚̱͉͖̥̣͓͕̘͇͈̣̲̬̠̺̯̘̯̱̪̣̳͔͓̥̝͖̦͔͓̗͔͙̩̹͈͓̥͓̫̖̤͙̞͙̭͇̠̬̰͍̲̝̬̩̓͊̓͆̑̈́͆̂͋̏͑̿̎͑̂͐̄̒̈́̒͆̑̑̒̈̈́́̅̏̾͊͛́̎̂̔̎̂̄́̇́́̈́́̾́̋̀͗̇̀̃͌̃̒̊͐̍̄̊̀̎͂̾́̈́̋̐͛̾́̽̍̈̒̏̆͂̽̓̍̈̌́̑̊͐̌͌͗̑͑̀̏̿͂̆̍̐͛̊͗̿̇̈̄́̈̿͊͛́̾̌́̏͐͌̊̓̈́̈̏̾̈́̃̑̈́̈́̇̊̍̉̔̈́̑̍͊̀͐͋̄̓̎̾̈̈́̀̔̆̍̅̒̉͒̈́̓̆̅͗̊̔̒̓́̽͌̿̆̄̐̅͗̐̽͂̒̈́̐̽͑̃̈͐̀̓̌̀͐̓̍̾̌̕̕͘̕̕̕̕̕͘̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅṫ̵̨̧̡̧̧̡̛̛̝̦̭̳̙̠̹͔͙̦̱̹̱̥͓͚̰̩͓̻͚̬̥͇̟̬͍̻͍̼̺̹̦̼̗̮̬̤̥͖͉͎̻̣͇̣̘͍̖̩͔̩̹̥̩̫̖͙̻̺̙͓͖̻̬̤̼̹̼͈̙̝̣̙͍̩͙͎̪̘͉̳̭͎̥̺͈͍͕̪̲̀̆̾̄̉̾̄̅̈́͑̈́̓̌͐̽̍̍̿̓̽͌̀̂͆͗͋̓͌̈͛̊͑̋̂͌̀̌͌̂̾̓̍̔̒̃̓̊̆͊͒̉̓̈́̀͒͋̚͘̚̚̚͜͝͝ͅͅͅḣ̷̢̢̡̡̢̢̧̨̢̧̡̢̢̧̨̢̨̨̛̛̳̱͇̺̜̦͉̱̦̻͔̭̜̬̙͚͇͈̱̝̗͈̲̱̣̦̼͈͙̤̩̭̣̤̩͎̬̝̬̞̠̝͇͈̬̭̱̦̖̮̮͈͕̤̯͙̩̭̩̠͈̝͇͇͎̹̼̹̼̩̭̞͕̻͚͎̗̗͇̖̭̪͇͎͔̣͔͔̠̪̘̘̫̪̩̲̖͚̙̣̣͇̙͖͕̪̘̙͔̼̠̝̼̭̩̫̹͕̞̮̺̞̯̺̟̣̟͙̮̦͇̻̬̘̱͍̠̫̜͇̰̺̼͚͍͍̙̟͚̤͈͓̳̼͕̼̯̠͛̌̐̉́͗͐̆́͛̈́̈́̀̿̓̿̂̀̌͆̔͂̀̃̆̀͑͋̀̽͛̑͋̇̄͊̌̀́̈́́̿̑̋̾́̈́̈͑̄̐̽̑̾̾͛̾̅͂̾͑̅̇̄̏̒̂̒̊̑͋̿̉̒͆͆͊̋͐̊̐̓̋͆̒̔̐̿̈͊̂͋͆͗̎̈́̈́̏͂̔̄̅̌̆́͑͂̏̐̀̈̌͗̔̀͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚̕̕͜͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅį̶̪͕̬̰͙̩̜̞̪͖̗̮̫͎̞̠̥̜̞͕̬̫̩̮̼̗͖̺͕͇̲͈͉̘̣͚͉̝͇͍̫̼̬̩̲͙̻̦̠̺̥͋̍̏̕͜͝n̸̡̢̢̛̛̞͉̱͓͙̖̟͔͖̹̹̘͙͎̜̖̳̯̮̻̞͉̮̭̮͇͔̻̳̠̳̹̥̻͍͐̋͒͂́̾͒̉̇̍͒͐̈́̊̿̀̈́͛̌̄̎͒̈́̔̆̒͐̂̈́͗̉͑̓͂̀̒̀͋̐͋̊̿̒̾̈́̓̋̏̃̔́̈̀̎̊̂̀̌͐͗̍͗͂̿̈͒̎́́̂̍̋͌̾̏̌̏̂̋̏̓̉̈͘͘̕̕͘͘͘̕͜͜͠͠͝͠͝ͅͅg̶̢̨̢̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̡̨̛̛̛̛̛̛̙̗̤͚̹͍͍̻̩͎̹͖̺̲͇͙̳͉̲̦̗̳̟̺̞̦̙̭̥̼̝̠͍̦̞̯̦͉͙̯̣͔͚̲̣͖̥̣͙͔̺̩͚̼̲̩̰̫͕͈̜̠̘̼͉͈̩͎͔̤̻͎̜̰̼͚̲̭͍̠̖͇̺̗̗̟͕͓̱͇̹͇͇̟̬͕̠͚͎̤͋̅͆̆͑͆̓̅̍͗̈́̒̅̐̀̿̓̍̾͆̽̌̽̋́̆̑̿̈́̓̏̎̓̽͑̉́͐̌̔̑̅̊̀̃̄̄̾̑̆̋͑̀̔̈̑̐̐͑̉̄͛͗̇͆͐́̀͑͋͗͗̽̂̄̈̓̑͂̇́̇͑̒͊͐̀̀́̿̑̊̽̂̏̄̂̐̏̄́͐̉̍͊͌͛͋̅̔̄̋̐͒̏͊̇̅̏̕̚̕͘̚̕͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅ.̷̢̧̡̡̨̨̢̧̢̧̡̡̡̢̡̨̛̹͎̥͚̠̮̭̟̫͖͖͓̦̟͕̯̖̲̮̦̣̝̖̼̙͕͉͎̯͙͓̤͔̘̠̲̪̞̩̯͔͔̣͎͕͕̱̬̙̣͙̦̮̗̹̟͓̬̱̣̫̫̻̭̼͚̻̳̻̥͚̟̝̟̻̲͉̞̦̠̲̖̟̱̻̣̭͈̖͕̼͔͚̦̙̥̻͇̣̹͕̘̼͎͙̗̮̪̜̱͔͚̭̥͎͔̼̥͓͇̙̺͍̜̳̙̦̮̫̣̗͈͍̜̺͇̖̠̝̗̀̋̈́̾̆̂̾̅́̇̐̔̈́͒̔̃͂͑̆̍̈́̈́̔̆̄͑́̈̍́̓͋̿́̉͒̂̂͑͆̃͊̑̎̽̆̎̄́̈͛͐̇͗̀̎̆͒̄͂̌̐̂͂̅͑͑̉́͊̓̎͛̐̈́̽̏͒͆͌̎̽͑̂̒̀͆̒̍͌̿̊̿̇̉͌̃̂̀͊͛̔͒̍̿̀̿̆͋͂̿̓̓͐̉̈́̾̃̂̌̄͛̾͗̚̚̕̕̚͘̕͘͘̚͜͜͝͝͠͝͠ͅͅͅ ̸̡̡̨̨̢̛̛̠̗̲̝̹̳̩̰̱̯͕͈̱̺̗͕̖̲̫͎̱̗̲̟̦̦̫͔͖̻̺͖̭̈̌̾͐̅̍̎͗́̑̃͋͆̏̑̃̿́̎͑͂̈́̔̓̒̓̈́̆͊͆̈́̐̌̍͊̋̅̐̅̋͌̓̈́̒͑̏͂̉̒̇͆̂̈́̿̈́͗̈̓̾̏͂̾͑͒̾͐̇͌͗̾̇͊̂̆̽͗̑͆̈́̔̓͂̿͑̏̉͋͋͌̑͂͌̔̃̑͆̇̊́͊̄̈́͛̌͆̒͛̅͆̈̄͛͑͌̾̀͛̊̃̈́̒͗̉̿͒̀̌̎͗͐̽̀͛̂̒̓̀͆̉̿̓̌͐̎̃̓̓͂̓̃̓́͛̌̓̏͛͛̀̑̑̈́̃̃̐͆͒͂̍͗̑̅̑̄̃͂͌̈͐͛̃̍̽̎̑̃́̉̆̎͛̆̄̑̏͂̑̽̈̋͑̽̔̉͑̿͊̇͑̆̎̀͐̓̌͆́̀͐͛̾͋͊̑̆̋̌͆̂̿̐̃̕̚͘͘̚̕͘̚̚̚͘͘͘̚̕̚̕͘͘͘̚͜͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝t̶̨̢̢̧̡̨̡̢̡̢̡̢̡̧̡̢̨̢̧̨̨̡̡̬̦̞̝͓͕͉̟̘͉̠͓̭̠͙̞̜̙̻̜̟̼̣̮̙̦͈̫̩̣̞̩̩̳̹͈̤͎̫͖͔̠̲͔͚̯̗̜̥͓͙̥̝̠̫̳̫̥̣͈͇͓̜͚̭͍̪̝̥̰̜̹̖̠͚͕̣̬̞͕̹̼̮͎̖̥͔͇̩̼̝̰̰̗̬͇̩̼͇̫̬̰̲͍̭͔͇̗̱̹̬̼̯͉̙͚͚̤̹̘̼̞̘̗̬̥͎̪̺̞̗̝̜̺̲̱̖͍͚͙̗̪͖̗̬̞̺̩̗͍̮̳̥͚̩̣̤͚͕̬͙͕͎̠̥͔͉̼̺̭̠̖͈̲͎̮͈̘̣̮̘̱͙͖̘̟̤̻̟͎͈̩͖̫̘̦̳͍͕̲͉̩͙͚̳̪̼̣̝̩̤͈̹͙̲̼̣͎͚̘̖̼̫͙̹̃̍̋́̑̌͗̉̔͐͋̒̆̀͋́̀̏̂̃̃̿͐̆̀̀̔̐͆͗̐̆̑̇̽̔̀̿͑́̆͛̾̽̒̓̒̽̒̒̊͌̌̓̀̍̃́̾̊͗͛͑̒̅͘̕̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅḧ̶̡̧̡̛̰͙̱̱̼̟̝͍͓͙͍̯̫̟̫͖̳̬̖͎̘̹̺̪̫͉̝̳̜̲̱̲͉̤̹̹̣͙̥́̆́͑̊̏͂̿̌͋͂̀̍̈́͂̓̂͗̉͌̓͛͐̌̄̈́̅̄́͐̇͒͑̌̎͒͌̓̔͒͑̓͊̀͆͆̈́͌͛͗̋̍̒̇̈̀̿̆̈́̑͐̌̅̽̑͊̽́̌͑͐̓̏̀̑̉̈́͊̈̉͊́̽̌͛͛̅̀͂̂̀̓̉̀͗̿̇̔͐̀̋̇̉̀̃̐̂̃̈́̓̆͑̍̏̽̒̈̅̐̇͋͊̌̏̔̈́̀͗̈́͆͛̍̕̚̚̕̕̕͘͘̕͘̚̕̚̚̕̕͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝ĩ̴̧̛̛̛̛̛̝̳̞͔̞̣͈̣͎͔͎͉̹͓̳̲̺̳̦̼̜͕̞̝̲͈̔̀͒̊́̊̈͌̊͂̐͛̈̈́̍̓̓̆̈́̄͆͒̋̔̽͋̾̈́̓̓̇̏̿̿͌͋̃̈́͆̍̓̐͂͑̓̔͒̊̅̐̒́̓̄̓̆̈́̎̑̊̀͋͗̈́̅̈́́̈́͒̓̿͐͋̾̈́͑̒̀̆̂̿͂͐̋̂̎̽̍͛̃̄̎͂͒̈̀͊̍̿̊́̒́̎͒̈̀̈͛́̒̈͗͒̍͑͗͑̈̇́̉͗͑̓̾̀͗̑̂̅̓̋̾̔̆̾̀̇̎̾͗͐͑̂͆̽̍̌͑̑̀̍̀̈́͐̑̽̽́̉͂͛͐̄͆̍̈͊́̚͘͘͘̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̚̕̚͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝n̷̡̨̢̢̨̧̡̨̡̧̧̢̨̢̢̧̢̛̛̛͓̻̹͓̻͉̮̲̰̮̠̠͙̜̦̟̭̦̟̲̺̩̯͍͍̯͚̟̹̖̹̥̹͎̥̮̳͈̝͚̩̘̣̳̝̬͉̘̬̣͈̭̯̰̙͉̟̞̩̝̣͇̪̻̭̥̱̻̬̱͍̜̬̲̝̹̣̞͇̮̘͚̯̙̟͔̤̰̖͔̹͕͔̤̫͉̠͇̖̥͕̟̠͈̪̪͓̞̞̲̟͈̤̘̱̞̝͓̼̞͈͙̟̞̩̮̑̾͌̍̉̈́̅̈́̀̈͒̑̓̆̓͑͐̉̄̿̔̽̋́̍̐̓̆̽̀̓̇̑̒͌͐̐̃̈̀̂̃̓̏͂̒̆̾̓̓̌̀͋͒̈́̆̌̃́͆̌̀̍͆͑̈́͛́̑̏̀͆̂͋͗́͋͛̑̈̑̾̑̔̉̎͂̃͗͊̈́͒̒͆͐͒̿̈́͊́͘̚̚͘̕͘͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅg̸̨̧̢̨̡̧̡̡̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̹̰̣̘͈̣͖̬̩̫̗͉̘̰̖̣͖̫̼͙̤̝̲̳̟̞̪̪͈̤̘̭̼̻͕̬̩̯̰̻͖̰͔͔̙̞̦̘̼̯͎̞̼̟͎̭͚̭͈͎̰̰̣̣̺͋̉͛̈́͋͂̃̇͋͊̋̾̋̆̓̈́̒̎̃̽̑̏̎͗̒͛͛̃͐͐̉̐͑͗̊̓̎̿͌̾̅̈́̀̾̓́̈͌̿̅̓͒̅̎̒̓̎̇̊̓̔̒̂͆̽̀̅͂̐̄̏̓̈̔̽̊͊̏̔̋̆̏̓̋͐̔̅̈́̂́̂̿̐̎̀͐̀͌̉̊̅̀̑̃͛͌̈́̕̕̚͘̕̕͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠ͅş̷̢̧̨̨̨̡̧̢̢̨̢̢̨̨̢̨̨̨̧̨̡̧̢̧̧̛̛̛͚̘̯̺̩̬̦̹̳̩̜̗̦̬̙̝͕̖͕̰͕̯͎̖͖̦̼̖̝͚͖̠͕̺̺͇̺͓̫͓͓̘͙̰̘͓̣̳̞̘͓̳̺̩̭͔̤̙̜͓̼͍͈͇̘͙͓̲̭̭͙̘̘̬͎͍͕̻̦̤͙͖̹̻̲͙͇͚͙̺͇̘̭̰̠̟̠̱̣̥͖̞̱̝̫͚̞̣̮̲̦͚̜̼̙͈̬̩̗̲̲̺͍̣̤̠̺͎̣̲̩̘̟̰̫̗̣̦̮̝͚̲̟̟͍̭̮͔͇͕͖͕͙̼̱͉͖͚͖̳̪͉͖̘̰̘̺̮̰̲̙̭̭̙̠̻̼̩̹͎͕̦͍̳̬͚̱̼͈͈͓̙͖̺͚͓̘͙͙̩͔͍͚͚͎̮͎͓̣̘͓̣̮͚̺̼̹̞̞̳̲͔̖̹̺͉̯̲͔̥̠̫̼̣̠̙̣͓̯̱̾̀͂̓̾̍̇̈́͊͊̿̍̊͛͂̽̊̉͐̉̀͑̑͛̓̀̆̍̂̋̿́͗̊̀̿́̎͋͛̆̀̆̇̎̔̊́̉̈́̇͛̃̐͆̇͌̊̽̔̊̔̀̂͑̽̅͂̉̔̓̂͊͊̀͛͐̏̏̓́͆͛͗̄̃̋̏̎̓͒̀̐̔͑͘̕͘̚̚͘̕̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̨̧̢̨̢̧̡̛̩̻̤̗͇̣͖̮̲̭͍͎͇̦̲̬̞͎̙͍̠͓͍̩͎̺̗͇̺̞͔̻͔̪̻̬̦̬͎̰̝͉͍̤̘͇͔͓̱̹͉̻̘̼͙̫͓͚̬̘̩͖̟̺͚͔̦͚͎͊́̈́̉́̊͐͆̊̈́̂̋͂̿̿͋͋̌̿̈́̒̓̿̇̾̊͛̉́̔̑͂̈́̀͌͒͒̈̎̒͂́͑͛̅̆̒̔̓̀̒̀͌̑́̒̔̉̒͑̿͐̏̓̄̈́̓͒͘̚̚͘̚̚͜͜͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅį̸̡̨̢̧̢̧̢̡̡̨̧̢̢̡̢̨̢̢̧̢̧̨̡̢̛̛̛͚̺̦̗̫̖̥̝͔̟̦̩̘͖̭͙̹̫̺̺̺̻͈͔̭͈̭̰̗͎͈̼̜͈̱̼͎̳̫̺̖̝̘̻̰̱̥͉͎̰̮̩̻͚͈͇̼͔͍͖̺̳͉̗̟͖̺̜͈̳̺̙̭̯̣̗̮̱̲̲̱̘̮͉̲̲̯̼̜̺͍̹͙͎͕̠̩̻͈̙͔̬̟͚̫̩͕̝͈͚̫̘̳͔̹͉̗̲̺̠̙̩̼̘̲͍̜͓̯̻̳͙̙̙͓̮̙̙̜̝̳̱̰͖͎̺̩̘̪͓͕̱̰͎̬̯̬̣͖͎̘̲̬̦̪̳̦͓͚̝̪̹̯̱̩̗̗̮̦̦̘̦̠͇͈̤͚͙̖̦͇̯͇̭͖̣̩̺̘̬͎̜̼̘̙̝̥̮̲̭̤̠̣̺̣̮̞̠̻͓̳͖͔̩͙̺̔̀̐͆́̐́͊̏̈̈̈́̑́͒͐̾̎͆͛̎̿̃͂̈́̾͐̽̇̉̒̊̇̊͆̀̑̍̀̏͐͐̀̔̈́̎̓͒͑́̆̔͌͌͆̍̔́̀͊̾͊̀̅͊̈́̋̄̏͗́͗͐̓͒́̉͊͂͛̈̽̋̔͑̇͐̀́̔͒̔̈̉͒̃͗͋́͋̓̂̌̈̀̽̈̈́̑̋͐͛̄̋̋̔̾̄́͌̀̓̽̚̚͘̕̕̚͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅ ̵̡̧̨̧̧̡̧̧̨̢̡̢̧̧̡̢̡̨̢̢̧̧̧̢̡̨̨̛̛̭͉̱͈̣̰̖͚͉͓͔̼̠̗̦̜̭͕͙͕͖̫͖̹̗͖̖͚̼̣̜̬͇̠̺̺̹̟̯̜̮͎̮̮̣͓̙̱͚͙̹̥̣̜͖̳̙̱̘̮̪̜̙͚͔̙̻̻̲̪̩̮̰̻̩̘̠̩̖̯͈͇͉̪̲͍̯̘͉̗̞̱̘̻̥͓̬̪͙͓̳̮͙̭̳̼̬̭̣̫̱̞̣̪͖͚̫̖͔̭͈̬͚̮͇̦̰̥̼̣̫̳͔̦̥̩̭͉̻͉̺̝̥̖̫̱̝̭̦͓̱͎̝̳̻̥͕̣̖̱̤̼͚̫̬̤̲͚̹̫̰̮̺͇͎̯̦͎̹͔͉̝͕͙͙̳͓̯͖͓͓̩̩͚͍͔̻̱͚̮͇̟͔̮̞̌̃̄̑͊͋͌̏͂̋̅̈́̓̄͐̃̎͋̈̅͆̎̾͂̊̄̂̀̀̐̉͋̇̒́́̃͗̋̀͌́͐̍̿̽͑̓̄͑͗̑͂͗́̂̍͌̇̽̍̍͗̋̃̍̏̄͛̀̈́̒͂̏́̑͐̍̈̋͑̀̄̏̉̊̈́̓̒̀̑̒̈́̔̾̀̓̾̊͋̅́̐̅͗̔̌͌̊̒́̕̚̚͘͘̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅw̷̡̨̢̨̡̡̡̡̨̢̧̨̡̡̛̮̙̹̹̱͓͎͍̮͍͇͚̰̣̥͈̻͎̖̪̫̙̣̝̘̤͖̘͇̱̻̘̘̘̜̬̲̪͇̪̫͈͍̰̬͓͔͔͖̯̮͈͓̝͙̘̺̺̪̳͍̼̳̞̱̺̬̮̝͔̞͙̬̻͙̪̱̘̤͉͍͓͚̖͈̠̥̠̯̮̮̜͈̳̰̻̩͖͎̼̭̼̫̝̰̪̬̙͈͙̤̬̖̠̙͉̥̜̭̗͉͔͔͈̬̻̦͈̖̳͕̩͚̘̥̜̪̭̠͈̯̰̥͓͎̰͔̫̲̥͎̬͔̞̠̺̤͔͍͈̞̟͎̣͔̼͓̗͊̂͗̒̄̽͛̊̄̂̃̆̀̊͂̈́̊̎̈́̋̈́̾̈́̈́͗̃͌͛̓̍͐̽́̅͌̓͌͗͒͒͐̏̈́̀̆̑͑̾͛͒͛̈́̃̇̌̓́̀̊͗͌́̾̓̑͋̓̉̊͂́́̌̑̃̌̅̅͋̆̑̇̏̍̓̿̌̐̏͗̋̃̎̄̀̑̓̈́̍̍͋̄͒̄̂̋́̒̓̈́͌̀̾̾̄̏̏́͊̑̉͐́́̽̈́͋̈́̀͛͋͂̚̚͘̚̕͘͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅi̷̡̧̧̢̡̧̧̧̡̧̢̢̡̢̛̝̬͔̤͙̣̦̼͈̣͔̭̠̝̫͉̦̮̮̭͙͔͓̱͙̳̹̭͎̘̰̻̪̻̜̩͇̰͓̫̱̼͔͓̦̺̖̙͍̗̤͔͚̭̯̫͉̥̹̗̯̣̗̗͈̥͍̘̞͉̮̯̬͇͔̘͎̱͓͈̟̥̬͉̜̫̻̪̪͎̬͉͍̮̻̼̗̫̳̜̤̭̳̙̥̹͙̝̯͎̝̮̟̹̱̖̠̭̫̖̙̩̩̳̞̗̠̦̜̭̬͎̹̙̦̣̩̫͉͎̼̹̰̮̤̹̲̯͎̹̳̭͌̎̉̉̎̿̾̽͊̿̈́͌͂̀̇̈́̎̏͛́̽̉̌̆̃̋͗́̒͛̈́̓͗̊̈́͆̄̓̆͊́̾̿͆́̇̉̈͛̏́̌̂̒̅̀̃̀̇̂̋̋͐̅̋̀́͋̿̈́̕̚̚͝͠͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅļ̴̢̨̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͔͔̳̥͎̩͕̙̙̟͎͔̼̗̬͔͚̞̖̭͚͕͚͓͔̟̺̤̣̼̖̜̘͎̲͈͙͎̬͚̙͚͉̜̤̺̰̰͍̙̘̲̊̿̓̐͆̎͆͒͗̽̀̈́̌̓͐͋̍̏̾̏̽͒͐̆̇̓̅̑̀̅̽̈́̅̾̃̂̄̒͑̋̈̉͗̍̇͌͒̓̔̑̆̀̿̈́̈́̔̌͗͌̌̽̄̀̐͒̅͐̓̈͌͒̿́̾̒́͌̈́̓͆̈͑̈͐̿̉̉̐͂̔̈́̈́͒̆̀̈̉̀͂̆̽̎̓̈́͌̋͒̐̀̌͑̄͋͐̐͆̾̅̃̈́̍̿̐̊̐͒̍̊͌̈́̓̃̔͊̽͑̄̆͊̀̒͒̈̍̑͊̅̃͛̀͒̈̎͂̏̉͊̅̋͒̎̍̓̏̋̔͒̍̄͛́͐͋̆̀̀̄͌̔̓͂͛̓̄̋̋͛́͒̽̒́̈́̓̈́̏̈́̏̓͆͛̋̑͂̄̔͆̋̎͌̓̉̆̽̔͊́͂̑͌͌̈̅̇͗̚͘͘̚̚̕̚̚̕̚͜͜͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͠ļ̶̧̨̢̨̧̡̡̡̡̢̢̧̧̡̡̢̨̡̢̢̨̡̛̛̛̼̮̫̜̤̣̮̥͉̻̩̰͈͇̮̳͉͉̤̲͈͕̖̭͙͉̬̫͎̫̗͎̮̺͈͔̜͕͔͕̦̜̦̹̬͔͙͈̼̠̩̦̟̹̙̱̺̩̘̥͙͖͕̲̘̠̬͙̭̤̟̳̰̖̯͖͍̝̗̼͓̻̯̺̦͔̹̺͈̫̟͍̪̜͚͕̣̫̰͉̲̭̲͚̦̺̪̱̗̯̖̰͈̥̟͖͙̝̰̟̹̻͍̤͉̠̳̮̙͉̰̯̞̪̳̗͙͍̤̦̤̮̯̞̝̘͓̭̱̲̼̲̺̥̙̺̮̰͓̬̖͓͉̟̭̘͈̫͔̜̻̺̘͙̟̱̜̩͈̪̲͇͚̬̦̘͍̪͔̙̻̟̈́̈́̏̈́̋̓̏̿̓́̓́͒̅͂̍͑͛̂̓̏̐̈͌̒̄̄̈́͌́̂̏̀̓͒̿͗̒̉͌̃̉́̐̑͐̒̑̐͊̓͋̉̒͛͌͛̃̈́̈̾̆̓̃̒̇̈́͊̇̆̏̊͊̏̂̽͌͑̒̈́̓̍̇̓͋͛̃̐̀̈́̐͗͌̃̀͆͋́͋́̇̒̂̈̇͌́͆̑̏̑͂̀͌̂̍̀͗͐͒̍́͗̾̏̀̓̿͗̎̌́̓́͂̉̓́͐̃̓͐͊̋̃͂̆̐̂̽̓̇́͌͑͊͛̆̽̈́̋̇̔̉́͒̈́̾͊̎͂͐͌͐͗̒̓̌̏̾̄͐̏͊͌̋̃͋͌̾̅͐̅͌̃͒̽̊͂̒͗̋̅̾̇̃̏̈̈́̋̈́́͑̔́́̽̊̀̑́̐̎̑̇͐͌̎̈́̓̅̆͘͘͘̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚͘͘̕̚͘͘̚͘͘̚͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅ ̸̢̢̡̨̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̢̧̨̨̡̧̧̧̡̧̧̻̭̣̹̻̜̳̜͚̟̟͈̲̰̖̟̬̮͉̬̘̱͓͖̗̯̺̳̖̺̬̱̫͓̝̥͕̞̥̤̮͔̘̲͓̼̦͔̭̠͍̼̙͉͈͉͈̩͔̪̫͍͍͓̩̙̩͙̹͓͍͉̞̦̣̥̥̥̠̜̳͉͇̞̱͎͙͚̜͍̭͉͙̱͇̺̠̜͇̪̯̺͕̙̫̦̫̩̲̺̦̗̙̦̬̫͓̺̖̪͕̼̥̜̦̤̬̩͓͖̱̭͍͖͇̹̦̻̱̰͎̮͈̲͔̥͚͙̯̯̬͈̜͉̮̰̰̫̜̻̝̹͎̮̘̯̮͕̬͕̀̐̀̏̎͊̋̏̑̀̌̐̎̋̎̈́̑̾̅̈́̅̆̀͌͌̆̀́̿͌͗̉̏̉͂̾̓̀̅͂͛̒̒̍̄̉̍̉̽̒̍̚̕̕͘͘̚̚̕͜͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅn̵̨̡̢̧̨̨̢̡̨̨̧̧̡̡̧̢̡̨̨̧̨̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̡̛̛̗̤̦͈̪̦͎̝͍͇͚̲̬̳̟̯̘̙̯͇̹̟̼̯̻̣͖̖̦̜̤̺̘̬̪̳͉͇̼̩̖̰̲̤͙͚̗̦̫̯̣̙̠͖͇̟͙͚͖̬̳͈̮͎͇̦͙̻͉̲̻͈̝̥̪̝͉̲͈̘̫̝̙̻̙̙͙̰̗̩͙̦̺̝͍͉̱̥͎̥͕͓̲̹̳͕̖̤̙̼̲̼̠̻͙̝͚̤̭̳̼̹̪͍̘̻̲̲͕̻͔̲̩͙̙̠͕̰̹͙̦̞͚̺͖̟͇͍͇̲̬͓̹̥̞̘̟̟̟̱̫͈͓͍͔̪̮̮̲̙̺͔̲͍͛͐̋́͋̍̉̋̔̃͋̈́̐̐̎͑̂̓́̎̅́̈́̄́̅̓̅̈̑̈̂͋̈̈͋̀̀͋͒̓̊͆͆̿̌̑̓̇̀̆͑͌̒̉̈̉͑͊̔͒̔̄̈́̓̏͑̐͒͐͋̇̃̑̐̓̓͒̿̒͊͂̄̆̀̏͂̓͗͒̓̍̑͂̅̊̿̿͛̌͂͆͂̆͌̈̏̓̍͊̄̈́̉̉̇̄̄͂́́͊̓̉̍͂͑̾̅̃̐̽́̿͗̍̈́̂̓̒͂́̂͆̃̓̽͂̋̃̅͊̌̓̈̄̔̎̄̓͂̿̅̍̄̑́̾̈́͑̾̔̑̈́̚̕̕͘̚̕̕̚͘͘͘̚͘͘̕͘̕͘͘̕͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅo̶̡̧̢̢̢̢̨̢̢̨̧̢̧̡̡̢̨͙͉̟̯̩̦̻̩̖̺̲̯̜̰̦͚̟͈̺̗̙̺̮̣̭͔͍̱͎̙͚̞͕͇̺̮̯̺̲̹̮̞̜̝̥̙͓̯̟̜̦̺̘̪̪̙͓͔̦̤͇͇̩̩͎͓̱͔̲͎̦̺̘̭͓͔͚͚̟̞̖̻̗͓͎̯̯̰̦̘̳̼̩̝͕̯̫̟̬̩̟͖̭̗͍̳̘̹̝͙̖̺̬͈͈̫͚͕͖̠̜̘̦̹͔͍̣̯͗̿̆̌͑̈́̒̃̀̽̐͒́̽̾̾̊͒̈́͐̎̿̂̆̌̄̈́͊̀͐̒̈́̍̈̏̅͛̅̋͛̄̈́̏̋̐̽̈́̑͐̀͒̀̋̒̀̎̑̂̓͑̽̍͘̚͘̚̕͘̚̚͜͜͠͝͝ͅţ̶̡̧̧̧̢̢̡̢̨̡̢̧̧̡̡̛̛̛͉͓̥̹̝̼͓͓̖̜̹̻̠̫̻̼͔̜̠͓̩̼̤͈͈̲̲̯̪͈̼̼̯̫̖̦̗̮͕͙̮͍͙̦̜̝̞̦̖̻͍̙͎͖̮̦̣̖̭͉̠̺̲̤̙͖̤̻̹̥͇̖̰͇̯͎̗͈͖̠̣͙̟͉̤̻̤͍͓͖̰̘̲̹̳̪̠͖̙̲͇̱̲͓̟̞̜͍̲̖̩̘̫̺͎̮̙̠̞̠̘͓̭̯̞͕̰̤͇̗̬͕͎͈̹̺͕̮̖͇̦͉͍̭̯͎̯͉͍̣͍͍͈̹̝̜͉̬̞̓̈́͆̊̓̽̄̎͆͛̓̂̈́͐̀͌̎̑̅̇̃̓̀̀̔͋̌̂͛̆͐́̓̿̌̊̃̑̓͆͑̄͂̂͋̈́̀͌̂̀̐͆͛̊͊͛̀̇̑̉̔͂̆͊̂͆͋͗̈́͐̀̐̃̀̌̊̓̓̀̔̊̄̍͆̅̋̄͂͑̇͒̃̍́͌̎̂͋̆͌̑̓̓͒̓̔̎͑̇͗͋̑̿̂̇̑̋̓̄̈͆͒̽̍̈́̇̆̈́̇́̒̈̓̐̾̇̀͌̀̓̔̄͂́̽̀̋̓͐̐͛͗̎̀͋͋̽̉͊̐͋̊̐́̚̕̚͘̚͘̕̚̕̕̚͘͘͘̚̕͜͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̧̡̢̨̨̢̢̡̛̛̛̞̮̼̟͚̗̺̱̪̦̠̥̰̰̙̬̫̹̦̙̖̬̪̙͎̤̬͙̯̬̞̩̤̠͎̲̙̲̖̘̞̼̜̻̻̮̝͕̟͈̮̘̳̙͈̳̼͎̠͚͈̣̮͍̯̪̫͈̣̙͈̯͍͚͈̝͈̙̻̀̇́̀̆͑̀̑̐̅̓̓͆͋̽̊̇͗̃͂͒̌́̋̎̐̄̇̅̒̌̔̑̅̇͒̅͋͛̃̌̃͊̇̀͒̏͐̀͗̋̆̀̄̃̌͛̊̄̋̏̓̓̾̊͗͂̾́̓̔͂̓͑̈̌̈́́̓͋͑̂̊̌̐͋̎̔͛̒̍̇͐̒̽̐̐͛͒͂͑̅̍͛̏̅̾͗͋̏͗͒͊͌̑̆͑̍̔̿̅̽̽̓͗̾̓̈̄̇̐̓̉͌̓̏̆̾͑̔̓̈́̓̏̍̐̀͗́̀̓̾͗̈́̆͒̃̕̕̕̚͘̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̚͘͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅf̴̡̢̢̡̢̧̡̡̢̖̲̣̱̗͉͓̣̺̝͙͎͚̙̫̳̞̠̲̯͎̖̹̙͉̞͙̖̫̲̹̻̪̪͍̯̪̟͖͉͕͖̤̺̟͍͍̩̩͈̪͍͇̙̙̤̹̠̘̪̗̞̙̩̩̭͓̹̲͕͉̹̙̯͕͈͕̙̬͎͙͙͕̖̹̬̜̘̠̬̫͍̘̦̞̮̮̘͈̫̗̬̠̬͈͍̖̯̪͉̥͕͍̼̫͙̼͕͚̪̥̺̺̞̳͚̗̳̦̭̺̣̲̥̌̐̎̾̓̐̋͛͑̊̓̿̔͑̿̌̍͂̒̉͐̇͛͑͒̓̾̍̽̉̂̈́͒̾͆̊́̃̕͜͜͜͜͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅǫ̶̧̧̧̨̡̢̢̨̧̨̢̡̢̧̧̨̢̨̛̛̛̛̛̼̦̼̯͖̺͇̪͖̱̭̳̮̦̼͉̬̖̻͔̙̣̦̲̭̞͎͇͙̠̞̹̱̦̗̫̩̲͕͙̪̜͓̮̳̮͈̗̥͍͔͈͓̪͙̤̬̤͕͎̱̳̱̮̰͇̣͚̰͚̫̥̘̖̘͎̭̫̹̩͍͇͎̝̝͖͇̹̞̘̞̥̣̘̭̭̲͖̳̦̗͎̫̗̩̞͕̬̞̤̝̳̠͓̳̥̗̗̣̼̯͈̥̱̹̬͓̞͚̟͇͙̥̫͉̮̺̭͕̯̭͉̓̏̀̀̓̒́́̿͊͊̂̊̏̅͌̏͒̿́̍̈́͊̑͒̈̇̋̏͆̓͂͂͑͌͒̐́͂̇̒̊̒̒̍̓̓́͗͒̍̍͗́͛͒̆͂͆̏͂͑̓̀̇̒̀͗͊̄̃͊̇͐̄̌̇͋̀̂̍̒̐̇͂̐̀̽̌́͊̊͑͌̏̑̇̆͌́̈̈́͑̀̈́͆͆͗͋̈͑̑͆̍̓̃͒́͂̃̌̌̈́̇̋̃̔̀̾͊͆̎̽̒̊͒͆̊̇́͊̎̈́̅͛̑̾́̏͌͐͌͗͂̂͋̑̐͂̂̉̐͐͆̓̒̓̽͂̈́̊̃̎̓͐͑̊̋̈̾̅́̅̈́̔̀͂̆̐̐͆̅̋́̂̾͆̎̍̎͋̓͛͗͘̕͘̕̕̚̚̕̚͘̚̕͘̕̕̕̕̚̚̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅŕ̷̨̢̧̧̡̡̧̡̢̡̢̧̡̢̢̨̢̢̨̡̨̧̨̛̛̗̰͈̩̳͎̰̝͈̯̰̳͍̩̼͉̗̱̜͍̲͙̻͕͓̱̰̳̤͙̗̺͍̣̹̥͉͕͍̼̠̙̜͖̗̣͓̖͇̜͕̳̙̱̟͕̭̫̖̱͕̜̣̣̖̩͍̖̯̖̗̱̘̞͓̗͖̤͇̹̥̬̦̗͎̯̠̪͇͉͍͚͓̝͓̮̥̘̰̤̥͉͚̣͔̯̱̱͚͚̪̮͔̫͇͎̱̞̹̟͙̻̺̺͎̻͇̮̲͈͓̱͍̗͓͉̙̝̣̦͎̪̤̹͉̺̜̟͖͉̭̘͙͍͕̖͍̟͚̮̣͕̗̪̺̱̥̙̤̪͇̞̩̭͍̥͙̹̦͙͍̯͚͍̬̬͇͍̹̮̩̫̩̭̼͖̳͎̹͉̙͎̥͎͓̩̺͉̦̜̳͔̞̲̜̖̮̭̙̥̝̹̬͎͍̺̘̲͎̽̓̀̔̂̆̐̂̂͆̎̋̈́̄̓̅̆̐̈́̇̈́̅́͑̂́̀̉̓̀̀̎́̈́̈́̓̏̃́̓̉͊̑͂̀͊͑͛̃̄̉̀̃̉́͊̃̅́̅̈́̍̓̂̈́̾̈́̉̊̐̕̕̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅg̵̡̡̧̨̡̢̡̨̨̡̡̡̨̡̧̨̧̡̨̡̛̛̯̫̥͉̪̝͖̼̞͍͕̦̙̟͙̩̺͍̺̬̩̭͈͓̠̠̩̲̳̱̭͓̦̟̩̼͔̗̖̘̥͎͕͕͙̲̥͖̜̜̲̘̹̞̪̗̯̤͎̗̭͙͉̹̘̱͔̯̣̦͚̣̳͍̙̙̪͇̹̯͚̜͕̙̝̤̻͔̹͙̤̹̩̟̬̻͙̖̤̭̘̘̹͓͎͓͙͙͎̗͍͎̝̞͍̮̥͈͉͈̭͕͉̳̬̱̲̙̠̰̟̻̰̼̣̞̘̻̖̤̟̻̱̗͉̖̲͔̭̩͓̯̘̰̪̯̲̻̙̖̲̣͙̰̦̠͖͔̮͙̥̮̞̙̮̩̳̤̝̝̣͇̭̖̜̼͍̫̬̘̫̪͉̝̖͙̩̩̦̱̹̰͉̻͍̤̩̙̞̺͎̥̖̼͖͔̹̜̳̻̟̦̗̹̖̙̤̜̗͙̟̲̹͎̰̬͚̘̙̺̼̳̺̺̙̦̗̪͚̻̼̲̒̿̒͛̌̑̋̉̅̽̇̃̉̀̓̿̿̃̿̂̑̈́̓͗͛̉̎̍͋̀͛̉͗̃͑͂͐̓͌̒̽̈́̈́̑̽̍̽̐̀̽̓̉̂̀̇̆͗͐͗̿̌̐͑͂̎̅͗̿̋̏̅̔̄̇͑̈̚͘̚̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅę̸̧̡̡̨̛̛̠̻̟̺̝̺̫͕̮̘̺̲̖̼̩̙̬̜̹̘̻͉̤̬̮̲͎̩̜̝̘̭̺͖͎̠̦̥͍̘̦̪̱͔̤̩̟̟͖̫̺͙̳̰̺͕͇̥̗͚̲̟͕̪̠͙̝̟͇͔̯̦͖̻̝̩̖͈̹̓̀̐͑̓̑̈́̂̎̅̌̀͑͋́͗͌͆̒̓̏͋̒̾̍̽̓̉̀̀̑̀̇̾̎̈́́̈̓̋̈̒̅͛̃̑͆̃̿͗̈́̏͆̾̒͗̊͑͑͆͘̕̕̚͜͜͜͠͝͝t̷̢̢̢̧̢̧̨̨̨̢̢̡̨̡̢̧̡̨̧̧̨̧̧̡̡̧̢̢̧̛̛̯͙̰͔̲͉̺͍̭͖͖̣̲͓̦̲̪͍͎̮͔͔͇̟͉̜̻̤̳͙̝̺̻̮͉͖͕̱̹̺̗̘̦͕̥͎̠̖͖̟͕̣̺̜̜̤̟͔͔̘̼̪̪̞̭͙̯̰̱̘̠̹̰͎͎̠͚̗̘̙͇͙̤̪̺̟̪̹̳̰̙̞͖̦̻̟̯̯͖̪̭͓̙̖͓͚̩̗̥̪̺͓̰̰̯̭̘̖̰͕̠͓̯̲̗̫̞̣͖͙͍̬̯̫̳̰̱͈͈͓̤̼̲̞͕̩͔͉͍͕͕̻̮̭͚̮̠̟̤͓̼̻̞͙̜̲̮͈͎̝̬̣̺̞͇͔̱̱̮̹̲̹̞̭̭̙̗͎̗̬̗͔͉̟̠͚̼̜͎͕͎̳͙̺̬͎̲̤̘̬̣͎̭̞̩̟͍͙̣͍̒̃̎̆͌͌̆̋́̌̾͊̊̓̃͊̈́͗̐́͋̏͆̾̆̽͋̌̾̆͂̀͐́̇̉̈́́̐̊̈͊͐̃̾͆̉̿͌̋̋̀͗̅́͌̔̎͐͐̎̑̋̄̔̓̓̾͑̇͂̌̑͐̇̓͒̿̑̎͂̾̃̃̿̀̿̌̎̒̽̍̅̎̿͛̆̓̎͊̊̓̄̈̀͂̌͂̽̎̍̔̆̇̋̇̃̿̀̍͊͑̄̓́͂̔͛͌̈̔̑̽̉̓́̓̈́͛̋͗̈́́̄̊̃̐́̓̂̏̂̿̉̈́̾̀͌̾̑̄͐͗̍͌́̇́͆͋͛̅̊̆̄͋́̊͑́̑̚̚̕̚͘̕̚̚̚̕͘̕͘̚̚̕̚͘̚̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ.̶̧̨̧̢̧̡̨̧̨̧̢̢̡̡̡̧̢̡̧̛̛̥̦̩̗̤͙̞̱̭͚̼͖̬̖̫̹̳͖̮̙̳̦̟̪͈̳͓̱̮̞͖̙̦̱̱̘͖̬̭͍̭͔͓̻̯̳̪̙͖̙͖̫̭̙̣̟̘̭͙͕̮̗̪̱̟̹̺̙͖̳͍̯̣͕̜̟̭̩̩̳̣̬̗͚̺͕̻̖̻̰̦̲̭̝̝̯͖̬̹̹͓͓̜̺̞̦͖̩̻̫̯͙͙̠̺̩̟̟̺̱͉̳͕̲̹̭͔͉̗͕̻̦̦̺͙̣͎̩̱̗̣͉̙̝̝͉̙̜͔̹͇̜̜͕͈͍͎̫̦͚̙̘̼̞̪͖͙͔̗͈̹̬͔̖̟̲̻̭̤͙̗̥̺͕̼̯̥̪̼̝͙̪̭̤̯̱̿̈́͌͌̎͒̑̈̀̇̌̌͐̀̎͆͛̏̌̀̌̎͂̏̾͐͑̆͗̆̏̆́͆̽̈́̊̽̐̈́́̈́̎̍̑͋̾̆͂̌̋͂̈́̉̐͛͑̑̐̾̒̇́́͌̎̅̃̈́̔́̐͊̍͛́̈́͌͋̔̚͘͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅ


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Nah


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 28, 2020)

oh ok den


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> This generation is great


I don't think I'm in that generation.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ȋ̵̧̧̡̡̢̡̡̧̧̡̡̡̛̛͍̥̱͚̱͇̥͙̘̼̟͕̘̞̥̪̣̳̟̦̘̟̬̪̼̖̗̭͕̬͍͍̥̹̞͈̗̼̲̗̼̲̯̰̹̬̳̼̟̬̙̘̹̳͈̭̥̮̞͔̱̤̳͓̗͖͈̤̹̭͇̤̤͇̥͇̳̠͙͖̰̘͎͍̗̮͙̘̩̭̝̹͇͎̣͎̩͍̩̹͓͖̙̪͔̤̭͎͕̼̪̯͎͇̞͇̺̺̳̘̘͚͎̞͚̼̤̤̹̲̬͉̦͎̮̱̹̺͖̹͔͋͋̀̔̆̎͂̄͒̈́̈́̈͐̔͌͌̄̉͋̆͋̌̆̆̄̈́̈́̎̇̄̌͌̀̂̈́̎̐̌̉̎͛͂͋̀͂͊͂̀͗̓̐͋́͛͒̉͊̈͗͆͗̄̓̉̑̒͛̓̿̈͐̒̆̍̈́̏̎͑͌̓͑̀̏̃̋͌̿̒̋̀̆̓͊͐̐͋͐͑́͂̐̑̈́̄͌͛̇̉͗̊̋̍̃̓̓̽̈̉͋̀͛̈̓̍̽̉̋͗̈́̑̎̀̏́͗̑̎̈́͗͒̓͂̀̐̿̋̈͗͗͊̉̓͊̌͛́́̈́̌̈̏̃͐̇͑͛̓̇́͂̋́̎̽͗̋̃̆̋͒̕̕͘̚̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘͘̚̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ ̷̨̧̨̨̨̢̨̢̢̨̢̨̡̧̛̛̛̥̪͓̥͙̫̖̜̻͍̟̞̣̥̳̘͎̱̰̱̖͕̩̠̼̗̗̠̹͈̤̮̟̱͓̞̮̼̜̬̬̩̬̱͍͉̹͈͈̣̤̤̫̪̙̗̯̗͈͉̻͍̜̠̤̥̱̜͈̥̟̤͖̦̱̱̞̙̝͈̦͔͇̲̥̺̲̮̮͉̲͕͉̤̲͔͉̤͓͎̥̌̿̌̅̔̈͋͌̃̉͐̈̂̽̈́͐͋͊͗̉̌̽̎̓͑̈̉̉̋͂̌̏͒͑̊́̀̄̐̒̀̈͒̈͌͂̉͆͑̏̊͂́̀͐́͑͋͌̌̿́̀̄̽͋͐̒͆͂̓̀̈́̓̔͑́̉̓̑̾̽̓̒́͑͌̌̂͑̊͆̎̓̆͋̀͐̓̂͆̀̄͛͗̀̋̉͑̈́̒̏̂̏̂̒̋̀̉̅̿̓̅̒͑́̆̍̂͂͒̏̀͋̅̓̾̈͑͊͊̓͋̃̄̌́͋͆͐̔̌̌̋̊͊̍̌̈́͊̚͘̚͘̕̚͘͘̚͜͜͠͠͝͠͠͠͝͝͝ͅh̸̨̡̧̧̛̬̲̰̥̣̱̰̳͚͈̼̙̣̠̖̱͔̙̝̩̬̫̝̭͖̻͔͕̩̊̽̒̈̅̊̓̑̐͊̏̆͒͊̒͋͂̃̈́̆͌͛͌̍̈́̔͋͗̀̂̅̅̑͒́̍̅̓͋͋͐̎̉̇́́̂͛̂͒͗̅̀̊̈̀̚̕͜͠͝͝͝͝͠a̸̧̧̨̨̨̨̡̨̧̧̡̨̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̨̡̢̡̡̡̡̛̛̛̛̛̜͈͍̠̗̟̘̩͎̘͇̻̗̰̝̱͖̘̗͙̹̫̻̠̞̭̲͕͓̰̻̥̣̲̣̼̦̫͇̤̝̹̯̩̞̲̱̯̺̥̰͚̖̙̫̠̤̳̲̝̻͉̹̟͍̙͙̞̳̺̤̘̪̯͚̣͖̞̜͎̹͈̲̫̣̻͙̳̳̲̠͕͈̳̻͉̤͈͖͓̰̹͓͔̻̬̭̥͙̮̯̲̘͇̯͎͚̝̮͔͈̘̗̰͕̭͓̩̘̯̣̟̗̮͇̯̙̳͖͓̟͇̫̣̳̰̞̤̟̜̲̦̜͚͙̹͙͓̦̫͉̝̘̺͇͓̦͎̦̗͙̦̞͙̟̪̬͍̩̪͇͙͈̣̭̩̼̜̘͍̪͙̹̹̯͚̤͎̲̬̭̞͖̯̟̰͇͉̫͉̼̥͎͖̬̺̘͎̖͈̜̣͉̬͚͔͇̙̪̘̲̮̹̖̐̈́̾̂͗͊̄̑̅̋͋͆͛̀͂̋̏͋̃̀̒̀͂̍̏̇̒̎͌̂̊̃̐͑̒̍̇̎͆͊̈́̆́͊̅̾̽̌̀̒͋̓̈́̅̾̒͑̈́͒̌͆́̀͂́̓̅̆͊͌͛̒͊͒͊͆̈́̊́̎͑͌̽̐̄̄͐͌̀͂̆̔͂͂͒̊̐̆̿̋̿̎̾̑́̒́͋̾̈̃͊̈̊̀̇̕̚̕̕͘̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅv̶̡̢̡̡̨̧̡̡̨̧̧̛̛̜̲̱͕̳̞̼̬͚̯̤͎͕̙̝͔̼͖̪̫̫̤̟̘̹̞̝̠̤̮̯̲̬͖̯̪̤̠̣̬͕̺̬̖̱̘̼̼͎̳̠͚͖͎͓̝͔̫͖̰̼̲̭̹̰̠̻̹̲̺̘̺̦̲̝͉̘̰̰̘̞̼͇̜̭͕̜͚̩̤͍̲̘̥͔̖̥̝͍̼̙̘͓̠̟͇͎̻͔̪̹̙͕̯͚̼̠͍͖͕̺̖̥̤̥̩́̇͗̎́̉͋̃̌̒̓̓̂̌͛̌̅́͌̀̑̀̑́͆̏̀̿́̉̾̌͂͑͌́͂̽̊͊͑̾̐̂̆̍̽̽̃̐͌̓͑́̀͌͛͊͗̐̅̍̾͆͒̿͆͂̿̇̀̑͐̂̆̀̉̃̃̆̾̐́̒͂̏͌͘̚͘͘͘̕͘̚̕̕͜͠͝͠ę̵̡̧̡̢̧̡̡̡̨̢̡̢̧̢̧̛̛̛̛̛͇̥̫̖̻̩͖͎͉̳̠̹͓͇̥̲͇̮͍̤͕̲͚̙̩̫͖͖̬̤̠̙̠͚͎̜̙̺̟̹͓̬̬͍̪̱͙͓̰͈̯̺͎͚̘̜̩͇̳͕̮̞͇͉̣͈̯͍͔̺͓͉̫͈̥͚̺͔̠̘̖̫̺̪̘͕̥̻̙͙̬̮͚̰͚̜̦͙̖̱̖͈̻̠̬̳͎̤̰̳͎̺̝͖͔̹̰͕̟̃̇̆̎̍͛̾̄̈̈́̾̇̒́́̍̑̉͆̀̍̏̀̀̀̓̑̏͊̂͋̈́̓͑͐̾̔̃̂̓̎́̆̿̅͒̎̄̋͋̔͌́̅̒́̀́̍̄̇̏̑̀̒͐̽̓̇̆͊̄͂̏͛́͛̉̅̒̈́̈́͋̿̂͛̂̎̂̊͛͋͆̔̀̀͊̇̀̅̏̍̇͋̈̑̑̅̽͐̀̃͒̓͗̒͊̈̑͂̊͌͌̿̊̀̾͊̒̉͆̍̋̄̉̑͛̅́͆̍͆́͘̚̚͘̕̕͘͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅ ̷̧̡̨̢̧̧̨̡̨̧̢̡̧̨̛͉͙̜͈̖̘͍̤̲͔̭̠̞͚̫̯̜̦͖̪̬̖̰̟̖̯̼̘̥̮̖͍͓͙̯̱̗̖̮͍̗̼̼͖͉̰̳̳͎͖̦̜̱͇͚̜̼̠̦̼̬̖̬̠̺͕͉͕̱̳̼͈̫̯͖̭͍̯̦̦̣̯̼̥̰̯͉͖̠̮̥͚͔̥̠̫̙͔̠̯̯̻͉̪̗̰͚̰̬̗̖͈̟͉̥̮͉͍̫͇̜̙̺̃̿̓͂̍̒̈́͒̒͛̏͛̈̂̿̑̄́̅͑̏͒̓͐̈́̓̄̈͌́͂̐̍͒͗̇̏͒͗͑̏͂̂̈͒̊̄̾̈́͊͌͗̓̏́̄̍̓̇̉̀͛̓̓̇̿̄̌̔̓̎́͑̓͆͂̏̈́̓̏̿̓̇͗̄̈̊̐̔̐̀̃͋́̀̕̚͘̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅs̷̛̳̪͖̏̔͐̑̽̽̀̉̈̄͋͂̇̉̑͑͐̾̆̃̇͑̔̓̿̄̓́̓̃͌̽̀̀͗̎̊́͗̽̌̑̒̏̉͋̇̉̐͊̎̐͒̌̈͒̑̑̈́̈̉̾̐̍̽̈̄̏̐̓̀͒͛̾̎̀́̑̋̋͂͛̓̄̽̓̾̀́̐͒́̆̈͗͋̐͗͂̿̄͛̓́̑̾̅͑͆̀͑̎̋̑̍̍͆͑̓͌̉̓͆͗͂̀̀̇̾̔̈́̓̈͛̓̓̾̂̀́̀͗͋͗̀̾̂̈́͐͂͂̔̀̋̾̍̌̅̔̌́̄̓̃̿͛̐͌̀̃̚̚̚̕͘͘̚̕͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝ę̷̡̨̢̢̢̢̧̨̢̧̨̧̡̢̨̨̛̛̛̛̛̛̭̼̖̻͓̻̦̜̩͚̯͈͈̝͈̭̹͎͖͈̖͈̞͈͖͔͍̮̗̬̤̝̼̯̝͈͍̯̦̞͕̭͖͇̖̝̭̳̞̳̖̠͓͔̞̝̞̥͇͔͈͙̩̰̹͇̭͎̜͔̯͖͉͙͙̫̟̟͚̣̫͇̱͎̘͈͕̖̜͍̹͚͉̻̪̳͓͇͉͕̦̠͕͍͔̲̿̏͑̓̏̉̇̈́̒̊͆͑́̔̓̎̋̓̿̋̒́́͐͂͊͑̈́̓̀́̓̅̑̓̍̇͂̎̑͆͋̽̂̈́͊̽̋̔̈́̌̾̄̒́͒͗̏̔̆̈̈́̈́́̃͛̎̆̈́̐̽͗̿̾̋͆̀̓͋̈́͗͗́̽̄͂̔̾̓̾̄͒͛́̀͒̓̂̒̅̃̓̿͗͊̀̒̊̈́̔̎̑̾̏͂̀̂͋̊̒̔͛̍̿͋̀͑̾̐́́̓̈́̓̒̌̉̒̀́̽̎͒͌̈́̈́́̋̈́̇̄̂́̐̔́̂̎̂͑̀̓́͛͐̒̂̿͋̏̅̈́̐̓̑̃̋̋͋̎͗͂̓̍̇͘̚͘̕͘̕̕̚͘͘͘̚̕̕̚̚͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅę̴̢̢̡̧̨̢̡̡̢̧̢̧̧̨̡̢̡̧̧̡̧̨̧̡̡̖̝̦͎̟̜̹͙̣͇̭̠͈͓͕̘̖̤͇̺͍̙̮̖͎̟͖̳̦̲͈̭̻͖̯̫̞̣̠̯̬̱̜͖̣̼̗͕̥̟͈̘͚̭̝̻̦͙͍̜̣͈͍̱̲̫̯͍̺͔͎͎̪̰͎̬̹̱͈̱̹̩̙̞̹̱̜͓̣̝̯̤̻̺̯̙͈̬̰̳͚̮̻̤̣̹͚̯͈̭̦̳͈̞̹̞͍̗̺͇̪̥͈͈̤̙̲͚̣͕͍̥̥͉̤̩̘͇̹̼̱̦̜͖̦̩͍͚̰̗͇̠͍̬̟͎̺͔̞̱͉̹̦̲̘͉̜̟̲̳̟̙̖̘̤̱͇̥̮̭̗̺͍̦̤͖̝̲͚̪̯͉̖͚̰̤̗͍̲͙̱̱̻̖͙̮̞̩̫͖̗͖̟̖͔̰͖̦͇̯͚̤̗̟̥̙̜͔̞̞̠͕͓͇̣̪̙͖͗̾̍͛̄̈́̅̀͌̌͑̎̿̓̔͊̎́͂̆̓̿́̇̈́̇̔̈͂͛̒̄̓̽̉́̂͊̑̎̌̚͜͜͜͜͜͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅṋ̵̨̧̡̧̨̡̡̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͔̠̳͎͙̠̰͈̬͇̥̝̣̤͍̪͎͈̬̯̦̭̲̳̬͈͖̯͖̝̝̰̜̜͖̤̟̞͉͓̣̣͇̹̮̰̥̻͉͇͈͙̤̩͎̤̮̤̗̩̞͉̣̟̱̯͎̝̣͔͎͍̠̘̯̩̤͈̺̪̥̝͓̟̳̳̘̯͑͒̊͛̂́͒͛̂͐̀͑͌̉̉̒͒̏̃́̍̑͆̉̂͗͗̆͌̓̂̂̉͋̂̎̒̃̾̓̃̒̈́͒̃͗͗͊̀̏̉̽̈́͐́̅̋́̄͛͆͐̊̄̉̍͆̂́̄́̐͊͋̾͂̈́̓̽̌͋̀̃̋̇́̉̐̓́͐̈́̈́͌̽͋͆́͗͒͛͆̏̌̀̓̃͑̿̿̾̈́͋̾̾́̈́͑̓́͆̂̔͑͊̂̓̋̓̀͒̔̂́̅̐͋̌̾̈͗̂͂̉́̓̔̆̈́̃̾̉̒͐̐̅͛̒̿͂̀̈͌̽̇̃͛̊̄͐̑̃̎͒͆̾̒͑͆͐̄̊́̄͐̄̾̂́̈͌̌͆͂̆̅̌̌̽́́͛̃͛͂̽̐̍́͛̿̍͂͂͗͗́̆͑̈̾̆̉̈́̉͘̕͘̚̕̚̚̚̚̚͘̕̚̚͘̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͠͠͝͠͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅ ̶̨̢̡̡̢̧̡̡̢̨̨̢̡̛̛̛͍͙̟͈̲̫̬̖̤͚̺̙̻͔͔̭̤̬̥̲̝̱̱̮͚̙̮̜̞̙͍̰̫̙͖͇̜͚̳̜͇͖͚̖̙̰̥̘̟͓͇̺̺̦͕̰̼͎͙̗̜̰̬͇̭͙͇͇̜͍̰̩̲͕̜̥̼̦̮̤̟̤͔̤͕͈̤̦̩̻̥̥̗̘͔͉̺̣͇̦̻̬͔̫͎̠̘͖̠͙̘͙̰̘̻̟͍̖̭͚̫͕̺̰͈͓̙̤̥̺̙̠̳̪͕̳̖̣̳̮̙̟̘̖̟̠̙̲̹̘͓̩̞͓̗̖͎̙̤̦̱͓̝̟̗̳̲̣̤̺̯͎̥̱͉̟̦͇̱̦̠̹̟̼̹͍͙̟̰̹̞͎̩̺̮̳̗̙̮̬̼̜̼̗̗̮͕͙̳̌̓͑̿̍͒̋͑̓͂̓̓̓͌̃̀́̆̽͊͊̾̿̀̒̈͛̑͂̏̀̈́̈́̊̅̾̈́̿͛͐̈́̒̈́̈́̉͊̈͌̓̑̽̈́͊͆͛̇̃͆̐̎̃̽̿̉͆͑̓͛͑͌͋͛̃̈́̇̇͛̈́̂͑̓͌̄̈́̊̇́́̈́͌́̆̊̂̓̈͂̒͛͛̾͊̅̊͗̿̔̉̐̏̑̐̉́̈̅̊͑̐̈́̏̅̋͐̋͌̏̇̿̍̐̏̿͑͋̂͌̓̌̊̍̿̽̾̏̌̓͂̾̌̅̑̓̌̇̓̐̀̾̑́̊̊̂̑̍͋̓̿̑̐̾̽͗̔́͑̃̌͂̈̄͐͆͐̊̎̈́̇̈́̐́̀̾̇̔͗͗̇̇̚̕̕͘̕͘͘͘̚̕͘̚̕̚̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅs̷̢̢̨̨̡̡̡̢̧̢̨̨̨̨̛̙̮̣̝̥͙͔̦̭̳̰̤͙̣̥̠̲̪͕͎̘̪͎͕͙̲͈̘̭͔̬̫̥͎̺̤͈̤̞̗̭̰̬̞̞͇̬̰̙͙̙̫̟̞̼̜̲̱͔̰̻͓̗̭̼̘͓͈̖͚̣̼͍͕̭͕̪̙̦̻͉̘̝̰̬͖̙̝̺͔͎̪̯̦͓͍̥̜͈͚̞͉̮̤̮̙̰͔̪̲̰̟̳͚̫̲͖̪̣͙̰̥̰̝͖̙̗̃̿̈́̃̅̅̈́̀̊͗̈̑̿̃̅̀́̾̒̎̀̐͌̍͌̾̇͗͊̋̿͋̇̇̈́͗̑̾̈́̌̆͆̈́͐͑̈́̓̍̆̾́͒̆̅̐̔̅̑̊̀̽͌̅̂̋͐̚̕͘͘̚͜͜͜͠͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅơ̴̧̢̨̢̧̢̧̨̢̨̢̢̢̛̛̛̞͓͉̺̝̗̝͖̰̭̙͓̼̘̭̬̖̩̮̙̥̻̫͔͈̰̣̹̝̱̯̺͔͓̖̠̭̳̰̜̳̰͖̗̘̯̩͕̙̭͕̥̟͕̰͈̻̖̭̻̭̳͕̪̥̼͇̭̬̖̫̹͇̮̣̞̮̪͎̩͎̲̰͙͔̣͇͎̱̥͕̖͇̞͙͓̹̠̟̯̰̭̜̫̦͖̤͓͉̟̓̑̓́́̀̈́̌̈́̎̾͑͑̄́̇̎̓̎͐̎̏̆́̀̐̎͒̏̆͂͆̿͗̀͌̅́̈́̏̈́̓̈́̊̀́̈́̀͆̎͋̄͋̄̀̐̊̀̅̀̇͆̽͐͗̈́͒͂̈́̂̒̇͒̆̽͌͆̈́̐̔̔̈́̒͗͆̈́̀̈̎̊̀̏̎̓̔̓̆̇̍͛̈͌͊̔̓̌̅́́̀̇͒̀̿̓͒͊́̈̈́̇̃́̒̈́͊̍́̔̈̓͊̒́̐̋̾̈́͑̉̿̿̈́́̈͑͑͂͊́̀̂̅̐̑͋́͆͋͋̈́̂̑̊̀͊͒̏̾͋́̑̊̌̈́͆̍̏͂̚̚͘̚̕͘͘̚̚͘̕̕̕͘̕̚͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅm̵̢̡̢̧̧̡̢̢̧̢̨̡̨̡̧̢̨̧̡̧̧̧̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̱͉̮̦̫̯̤͈̞͖̙̲̭̲̻̫͍͎͚̣̲̤̲̫͙̪͈͚̪͉͓̩̙͇͇͍̟̭̘͖̠̰̺̟̮̦̼̦̝̞̦͎̬͎̗͚͇̫̙͔̳͍̳̦̹͎̘̯̻̰̠̜̞͉̥̝̲̹̣̟̘̻͍̣͈̬̝͎͖͍͙̘̳̤̠̬̱̝̯̱̲̱̱͎̠͉̗̝̮̻͓̘̹̠͈̺̗̰̹̼̰̱̟̘̮͚̖̰̬̻̪̱͍̮̮̭̘͖͔̮̥̼͓͔͍̣̰͎̱͉̮̥̥̹̳̻͙̘͙̣̩̝̭̲̙̗͔̤̜͕̹̦̪̫̲̯͔̟̠̙̳͕̙͙͚̬̲̰̰̥̬̊̔̀̈͒͛̎̂̊͛̈́̑͊͗̆͑͂͒͂̉̅̀̔̐̈́̄͑̏̃̉́̐̐̃̍̇͋́̒̅͊͗̑͆̐͊̓͗̏̀̍̆̇̿̉̿̅̀̇̔́͑̇̃͌̃͌̅̌̃̋̾̈́̑̏̿͌͗̇̆̅̆͑̋͐̅̃̓̊̔͋̽̒͐̿́͐̌̍̐̃̃͑̃̽͛̓́̾̉͑͗͆̈́̏̈̊̈̿́͐͗̈́̈͊̿̽͆̀͆͛͑̾͗̓̈̀̅̂͋͌͐̅̾̒̽̓͗̓̀̅͂̐̄̑͒͛́̉́́̂̄̾̍̉̈̈́͒͌̈́͐̀̅̋̂̔̋̄͌̾̇͌̋̍̊́̓̽͗̍̀̑͗̿̀̉̌͗̐̊̍̈́̓̉̀̎͐̇̈́͌̈́̉̓͒̀̄̅̈́͂̑̋͑̑̓̀̇͛̅̈́̈́͆̄̔̾̓̓̍̎͑͒̄̅̒̊͂͆̿̍̃̏̚̕͘͘̚̚̕̚̕̕̚͘͘͘̚̕͘̚͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅȩ̷̢̨̨̨̡̡̨̨̡̧͙̩̻̳̫̝̼̞̫͍͈͍̣̮͍̣̪̯̝̝̹̼̝̹̗͉̘͔͓̠̳̦͇̞͎̜̣̻̖̺̙͓̟̝̬͇͔̣̹̩̠̩̯̠͉̰̝̯̰͍͖̪̬̜̺̜̭͕͚̞̰͈̲̤͍͚̦̺͍̼̞͖͇͈̲̣̰͈͈̺͖̞͔̖̳͙͉̠͇͍̝̺̙̮̤̻͔̝͓̯̼̖̘͙̪̘͔̗̗͔̫͙̙̜͔̂͗̀̿́̍̑̽̓̌̎͂̎̓͊̆̊̓̍͊̍̾̾̾͗͜͜͜͜͜͠ͅͅͅͅͅ ̴̡̧̨̢̢̧̢̧̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̫̹͙̼̤̮̻̙̻͙̪̭̮͍̩̩͙͚̙̣̼͇̗͎̗͎̜͖̞̘͇̭̣̤͚̲̜͎̜̜̭̦̣̯̼̠̯̣̭̼̹̫̯̱̭̺̲͖̮̙̞̖̮͚̱͉͖̥̣͓͕̘͇͈̣̲̬̠̺̯̘̯̱̪̣̳͔͓̥̝͖̦͔͓̗͔͙̩̹͈͓̥͓̫̖̤͙̞͙̭͇̠̬̰͍̲̝̬̩̓͊̓͆̑̈́͆̂͋̏͑̿̎͑̂͐̄̒̈́̒͆̑̑̒̈̈́́̅̏̾͊͛́̎̂̔̎̂̄́̇́́̈́́̾́̋̀͗̇̀̃͌̃̒̊͐̍̄̊̀̎͂̾́̈́̋̐͛̾́̽̍̈̒̏̆͂̽̓̍̈̌́̑̊͐̌͌͗̑͑̀̏̿͂̆̍̐͛̊͗̿̇̈̄́̈̿͊͛́̾̌́̏͐͌̊̓̈́̈̏̾̈́̃̑̈́̈́̇̊̍̉̔̈́̑̍͊̀͐͋̄̓̎̾̈̈́̀̔̆̍̅̒̉͒̈́̓̆̅͗̊̔̒̓́̽͌̿̆̄̐̅͗̐̽͂̒̈́̐̽͑̃̈͐̀̓̌̀͐̓̍̾̌̕̕͘̕̕̕̕̕͘̕͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅṫ̵̨̧̡̧̧̡̛̛̝̦̭̳̙̠̹͔͙̦̱̹̱̥͓͚̰̩͓̻͚̬̥͇̟̬͍̻͍̼̺̹̦̼̗̮̬̤̥͖͉͎̻̣͇̣̘͍̖̩͔̩̹̥̩̫̖͙̻̺̙͓͖̻̬̤̼̹̼͈̙̝̣̙͍̩͙͎̪̘͉̳̭͎̥̺͈͍͕̪̲̀̆̾̄̉̾̄̅̈́͑̈́̓̌͐̽̍̍̿̓̽͌̀̂͆͗͋̓͌̈͛̊͑̋̂͌̀̌͌̂̾̓̍̔̒̃̓̊̆͊͒̉̓̈́̀͒͋̚͘̚̚̚͜͝͝ͅͅͅḣ̷̢̢̡̡̢̢̧̨̢̧̡̢̢̧̨̢̨̨̛̛̳̱͇̺̜̦͉̱̦̻͔̭̜̬̙͚͇͈̱̝̗͈̲̱̣̦̼͈͙̤̩̭̣̤̩͎̬̝̬̞̠̝͇͈̬̭̱̦̖̮̮͈͕̤̯͙̩̭̩̠͈̝͇͇͎̹̼̹̼̩̭̞͕̻͚͎̗̗͇̖̭̪͇͎͔̣͔͔̠̪̘̘̫̪̩̲̖͚̙̣̣͇̙͖͕̪̘̙͔̼̠̝̼̭̩̫̹͕̞̮̺̞̯̺̟̣̟͙̮̦͇̻̬̘̱͍̠̫̜͇̰̺̼͚͍͍̙̟͚̤͈͓̳̼͕̼̯̠͛̌̐̉́͗͐̆́͛̈́̈́̀̿̓̿̂̀̌͆̔͂̀̃̆̀͑͋̀̽͛̑͋̇̄͊̌̀́̈́́̿̑̋̾́̈́̈͑̄̐̽̑̾̾͛̾̅͂̾͑̅̇̄̏̒̂̒̊̑͋̿̉̒͆͆͊̋͐̊̐̓̋͆̒̔̐̿̈͊̂͋͆͗̎̈́̈́̏͂̔̄̅̌̆́͑͂̏̐̀̈̌͗̔̀͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚̕̕͜͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅį̶̪͕̬̰͙̩̜̞̪͖̗̮̫͎̞̠̥̜̞͕̬̫̩̮̼̗͖̺͕͇̲͈͉̘̣͚͉̝͇͍̫̼̬̩̲͙̻̦̠̺̥͋̍̏̕͜͝n̸̡̢̢̛̛̞͉̱͓͙̖̟͔͖̹̹̘͙͎̜̖̳̯̮̻̞͉̮̭̮͇͔̻̳̠̳̹̥̻͍͐̋͒͂́̾͒̉̇̍͒͐̈́̊̿̀̈́͛̌̄̎͒̈́̔̆̒͐̂̈́͗̉͑̓͂̀̒̀͋̐͋̊̿̒̾̈́̓̋̏̃̔́̈̀̎̊̂̀̌͐͗̍͗͂̿̈͒̎́́̂̍̋͌̾̏̌̏̂̋̏̓̉̈͘͘̕̕͘͘͘̕͜͜͠͠͝͠͝ͅͅg̶̢̨̢̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̡̨̛̛̛̛̛̛̙̗̤͚̹͍͍̻̩͎̹͖̺̲͇͙̳͉̲̦̗̳̟̺̞̦̙̭̥̼̝̠͍̦̞̯̦͉͙̯̣͔͚̲̣͖̥̣͙͔̺̩͚̼̲̩̰̫͕͈̜̠̘̼͉͈̩͎͔̤̻͎̜̰̼͚̲̭͍̠̖͇̺̗̗̟͕͓̱͇̹͇͇̟̬͕̠͚͎̤͋̅͆̆͑͆̓̅̍͗̈́̒̅̐̀̿̓̍̾͆̽̌̽̋́̆̑̿̈́̓̏̎̓̽͑̉́͐̌̔̑̅̊̀̃̄̄̾̑̆̋͑̀̔̈̑̐̐͑̉̄͛͗̇͆͐́̀͑͋͗͗̽̂̄̈̓̑͂̇́̇͑̒͊͐̀̀́̿̑̊̽̂̏̄̂̐̏̄́͐̉̍͊͌͛͋̅̔̄̋̐͒̏͊̇̅̏̕̚̕͘̚̕͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅ.̷̢̧̡̡̨̨̢̧̢̧̡̡̡̢̡̨̛̹͎̥͚̠̮̭̟̫͖͖͓̦̟͕̯̖̲̮̦̣̝̖̼̙͕͉͎̯͙͓̤͔̘̠̲̪̞̩̯͔͔̣͎͕͕̱̬̙̣͙̦̮̗̹̟͓̬̱̣̫̫̻̭̼͚̻̳̻̥͚̟̝̟̻̲͉̞̦̠̲̖̟̱̻̣̭͈̖͕̼͔͚̦̙̥̻͇̣̹͕̘̼͎͙̗̮̪̜̱͔͚̭̥͎͔̼̥͓͇̙̺͍̜̳̙̦̮̫̣̗͈͍̜̺͇̖̠̝̗̀̋̈́̾̆̂̾̅́̇̐̔̈́͒̔̃͂͑̆̍̈́̈́̔̆̄͑́̈̍́̓͋̿́̉͒̂̂͑͆̃͊̑̎̽̆̎̄́̈͛͐̇͗̀̎̆͒̄͂̌̐̂͂̅͑͑̉́͊̓̎͛̐̈́̽̏͒͆͌̎̽͑̂̒̀͆̒̍͌̿̊̿̇̉͌̃̂̀͊͛̔͒̍̿̀̿̆͋͂̿̓̓͐̉̈́̾̃̂̌̄͛̾͗̚̚̕̕̚͘̕͘͘̚͜͜͝͝͠͝͠ͅͅͅ ̸̡̡̨̨̢̛̛̠̗̲̝̹̳̩̰̱̯͕͈̱̺̗͕̖̲̫͎̱̗̲̟̦̦̫͔͖̻̺͖̭̈̌̾͐̅̍̎͗́̑̃͋͆̏̑̃̿́̎͑͂̈́̔̓̒̓̈́̆͊͆̈́̐̌̍͊̋̅̐̅̋͌̓̈́̒͑̏͂̉̒̇͆̂̈́̿̈́͗̈̓̾̏͂̾͑͒̾͐̇͌͗̾̇͊̂̆̽͗̑͆̈́̔̓͂̿͑̏̉͋͋͌̑͂͌̔̃̑͆̇̊́͊̄̈́͛̌͆̒͛̅͆̈̄͛͑͌̾̀͛̊̃̈́̒͗̉̿͒̀̌̎͗͐̽̀͛̂̒̓̀͆̉̿̓̌͐̎̃̓̓͂̓̃̓́͛̌̓̏͛͛̀̑̑̈́̃̃̐͆͒͂̍͗̑̅̑̄̃͂͌̈͐͛̃̍̽̎̑̃́̉̆̎͛̆̄̑̏͂̑̽̈̋͑̽̔̉͑̿͊̇͑̆̎̀͐̓̌͆́̀͐͛̾͋͊̑̆̋̌͆̂̿̐̃̕̚͘͘̚̕͘̚̚̚͘͘͘̚̕̚̕͘͘͘̚͜͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝t̶̨̢̢̧̡̨̡̢̡̢̡̢̡̧̡̢̨̢̧̨̨̡̡̬̦̞̝͓͕͉̟̘͉̠͓̭̠͙̞̜̙̻̜̟̼̣̮̙̦͈̫̩̣̞̩̩̳̹͈̤͎̫͖͔̠̲͔͚̯̗̜̥͓͙̥̝̠̫̳̫̥̣͈͇͓̜͚̭͍̪̝̥̰̜̹̖̠͚͕̣̬̞͕̹̼̮͎̖̥͔͇̩̼̝̰̰̗̬͇̩̼͇̫̬̰̲͍̭͔͇̗̱̹̬̼̯͉̙͚͚̤̹̘̼̞̘̗̬̥͎̪̺̞̗̝̜̺̲̱̖͍͚͙̗̪͖̗̬̞̺̩̗͍̮̳̥͚̩̣̤͚͕̬͙͕͎̠̥͔͉̼̺̭̠̖͈̲͎̮͈̘̣̮̘̱͙͖̘̟̤̻̟͎͈̩͖̫̘̦̳͍͕̲͉̩͙͚̳̪̼̣̝̩̤͈̹͙̲̼̣͎͚̘̖̼̫͙̹̃̍̋́̑̌͗̉̔͐͋̒̆̀͋́̀̏̂̃̃̿͐̆̀̀̔̐͆͗̐̆̑̇̽̔̀̿͑́̆͛̾̽̒̓̒̽̒̒̊͌̌̓̀̍̃́̾̊͗͛͑̒̅͘̕̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅḧ̶̡̧̡̛̰͙̱̱̼̟̝͍͓͙͍̯̫̟̫͖̳̬̖͎̘̹̺̪̫͉̝̳̜̲̱̲͉̤̹̹̣͙̥́̆́͑̊̏͂̿̌͋͂̀̍̈́͂̓̂͗̉͌̓͛͐̌̄̈́̅̄́͐̇͒͑̌̎͒͌̓̔͒͑̓͊̀͆͆̈́͌͛͗̋̍̒̇̈̀̿̆̈́̑͐̌̅̽̑͊̽́̌͑͐̓̏̀̑̉̈́͊̈̉͊́̽̌͛͛̅̀͂̂̀̓̉̀͗̿̇̔͐̀̋̇̉̀̃̐̂̃̈́̓̆͑̍̏̽̒̈̅̐̇͋͊̌̏̔̈́̀͗̈́͆͛̍̕̚̚̕̕̕͘͘̕͘̚̕̚̚̕̕͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝ĩ̴̧̛̛̛̛̛̝̳̞͔̞̣͈̣͎͔͎͉̹͓̳̲̺̳̦̼̜͕̞̝̲͈̔̀͒̊́̊̈͌̊͂̐͛̈̈́̍̓̓̆̈́̄͆͒̋̔̽͋̾̈́̓̓̇̏̿̿͌͋̃̈́͆̍̓̐͂͑̓̔͒̊̅̐̒́̓̄̓̆̈́̎̑̊̀͋͗̈́̅̈́́̈́͒̓̿͐͋̾̈́͑̒̀̆̂̿͂͐̋̂̎̽̍͛̃̄̎͂͒̈̀͊̍̿̊́̒́̎͒̈̀̈͛́̒̈͗͒̍͑͗͑̈̇́̉͗͑̓̾̀͗̑̂̅̓̋̾̔̆̾̀̇̎̾͗͐͑̂͆̽̍̌͑̑̀̍̀̈́͐̑̽̽́̉͂͛͐̄͆̍̈͊́̚͘͘͘̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̚̕̚͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝n̷̡̨̢̢̨̧̡̨̡̧̧̢̨̢̢̧̢̛̛̛͓̻̹͓̻͉̮̲̰̮̠̠͙̜̦̟̭̦̟̲̺̩̯͍͍̯͚̟̹̖̹̥̹͎̥̮̳͈̝͚̩̘̣̳̝̬͉̘̬̣͈̭̯̰̙͉̟̞̩̝̣͇̪̻̭̥̱̻̬̱͍̜̬̲̝̹̣̞͇̮̘͚̯̙̟͔̤̰̖͔̹͕͔̤̫͉̠͇̖̥͕̟̠͈̪̪͓̞̞̲̟͈̤̘̱̞̝͓̼̞͈͙̟̞̩̮̑̾͌̍̉̈́̅̈́̀̈͒̑̓̆̓͑͐̉̄̿̔̽̋́̍̐̓̆̽̀̓̇̑̒͌͐̐̃̈̀̂̃̓̏͂̒̆̾̓̓̌̀͋͒̈́̆̌̃́͆̌̀̍͆͑̈́͛́̑̏̀͆̂͋͗́͋͛̑̈̑̾̑̔̉̎͂̃͗͊̈́͒̒͆͐͒̿̈́͊́͘̚̚͘̕͘͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅg̸̨̧̢̨̡̧̡̡̨̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̹̰̣̘͈̣͖̬̩̫̗͉̘̰̖̣͖̫̼͙̤̝̲̳̟̞̪̪͈̤̘̭̼̻͕̬̩̯̰̻͖̰͔͔̙̞̦̘̼̯͎̞̼̟͎̭͚̭͈͎̰̰̣̣̺͋̉͛̈́͋͂̃̇͋͊̋̾̋̆̓̈́̒̎̃̽̑̏̎͗̒͛͛̃͐͐̉̐͑͗̊̓̎̿͌̾̅̈́̀̾̓́̈͌̿̅̓͒̅̎̒̓̎̇̊̓̔̒̂͆̽̀̅͂̐̄̏̓̈̔̽̊͊̏̔̋̆̏̓̋͐̔̅̈́̂́̂̿̐̎̀͐̀͌̉̊̅̀̑̃͛͌̈́̕̕̚͘̕̕͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠ͅş̷̢̧̨̨̨̡̧̢̢̨̢̢̨̨̢̨̨̨̧̨̡̧̢̧̧̛̛̛͚̘̯̺̩̬̦̹̳̩̜̗̦̬̙̝͕̖͕̰͕̯͎̖͖̦̼̖̝͚͖̠͕̺̺͇̺͓̫͓͓̘͙̰̘͓̣̳̞̘͓̳̺̩̭͔̤̙̜͓̼͍͈͇̘͙͓̲̭̭͙̘̘̬͎͍͕̻̦̤͙͖̹̻̲͙͇͚͙̺͇̘̭̰̠̟̠̱̣̥͖̞̱̝̫͚̞̣̮̲̦͚̜̼̙͈̬̩̗̲̲̺͍̣̤̠̺͎̣̲̩̘̟̰̫̗̣̦̮̝͚̲̟̟͍̭̮͔͇͕͖͕͙̼̱͉͖͚͖̳̪͉͖̘̰̘̺̮̰̲̙̭̭̙̠̻̼̩̹͎͕̦͍̳̬͚̱̼͈͈͓̙͖̺͚͓̘͙͙̩͔͍͚͚͎̮͎͓̣̘͓̣̮͚̺̼̹̞̞̳̲͔̖̹̺͉̯̲͔̥̠̫̼̣̠̙̣͓̯̱̾̀͂̓̾̍̇̈́͊͊̿̍̊͛͂̽̊̉͐̉̀͑̑͛̓̀̆̍̂̋̿́͗̊̀̿́̎͋͛̆̀̆̇̎̔̊́̉̈́̇͛̃̐͆̇͌̊̽̔̊̔̀̂͑̽̅͂̉̔̓̂͊͊̀͛͐̏̏̓́͆͛͗̄̃̋̏̎̓͒̀̐̔͑͘̕͘̚̚͘̕̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̨̧̢̨̢̧̡̛̩̻̤̗͇̣͖̮̲̭͍͎͇̦̲̬̞͎̙͍̠͓͍̩͎̺̗͇̺̞͔̻͔̪̻̬̦̬͎̰̝͉͍̤̘͇͔͓̱̹͉̻̘̼͙̫͓͚̬̘̩͖̟̺͚͔̦͚͎͊́̈́̉́̊͐͆̊̈́̂̋͂̿̿͋͋̌̿̈́̒̓̿̇̾̊͛̉́̔̑͂̈́̀͌͒͒̈̎̒͂́͑͛̅̆̒̔̓̀̒̀͌̑́̒̔̉̒͑̿͐̏̓̄̈́̓͒͘̚̚͘̚̚͜͜͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅͅį̸̡̨̢̧̢̧̢̡̡̨̧̢̢̡̢̨̢̢̧̢̧̨̡̢̛̛̛͚̺̦̗̫̖̥̝͔̟̦̩̘͖̭͙̹̫̺̺̺̻͈͔̭͈̭̰̗͎͈̼̜͈̱̼͎̳̫̺̖̝̘̻̰̱̥͉͎̰̮̩̻͚͈͇̼͔͍͖̺̳͉̗̟͖̺̜͈̳̺̙̭̯̣̗̮̱̲̲̱̘̮͉̲̲̯̼̜̺͍̹͙͎͕̠̩̻͈̙͔̬̟͚̫̩͕̝͈͚̫̘̳͔̹͉̗̲̺̠̙̩̼̘̲͍̜͓̯̻̳͙̙̙͓̮̙̙̜̝̳̱̰͖͎̺̩̘̪͓͕̱̰͎̬̯̬̣͖͎̘̲̬̦̪̳̦͓͚̝̪̹̯̱̩̗̗̮̦̦̘̦̠͇͈̤͚͙̖̦͇̯͇̭͖̣̩̺̘̬͎̜̼̘̙̝̥̮̲̭̤̠̣̺̣̮̞̠̻͓̳͖͔̩͙̺̔̀̐͆́̐́͊̏̈̈̈́̑́͒͐̾̎͆͛̎̿̃͂̈́̾͐̽̇̉̒̊̇̊͆̀̑̍̀̏͐͐̀̔̈́̎̓͒͑́̆̔͌͌͆̍̔́̀͊̾͊̀̅͊̈́̋̄̏͗́͗͐̓͒́̉͊͂͛̈̽̋̔͑̇͐̀́̔͒̔̈̉͒̃͗͋́͋̓̂̌̈̀̽̈̈́̑̋͐͛̄̋̋̔̾̄́͌̀̓̽̚̚͘̕̕̚͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅ ̵̡̧̨̧̧̡̧̧̨̢̡̢̧̧̡̢̡̨̢̢̧̧̧̢̡̨̨̛̛̭͉̱͈̣̰̖͚͉͓͔̼̠̗̦̜̭͕͙͕͖̫͖̹̗͖̖͚̼̣̜̬͇̠̺̺̹̟̯̜̮͎̮̮̣͓̙̱͚͙̹̥̣̜͖̳̙̱̘̮̪̜̙͚͔̙̻̻̲̪̩̮̰̻̩̘̠̩̖̯͈͇͉̪̲͍̯̘͉̗̞̱̘̻̥͓̬̪͙͓̳̮͙̭̳̼̬̭̣̫̱̞̣̪͖͚̫̖͔̭͈̬͚̮͇̦̰̥̼̣̫̳͔̦̥̩̭͉̻͉̺̝̥̖̫̱̝̭̦͓̱͎̝̳̻̥͕̣̖̱̤̼͚̫̬̤̲͚̹̫̰̮̺͇͎̯̦͎̹͔͉̝͕͙͙̳͓̯͖͓͓̩̩͚͍͔̻̱͚̮͇̟͔̮̞̌̃̄̑͊͋͌̏͂̋̅̈́̓̄͐̃̎͋̈̅͆̎̾͂̊̄̂̀̀̐̉͋̇̒́́̃͗̋̀͌́͐̍̿̽͑̓̄͑͗̑͂͗́̂̍͌̇̽̍̍͗̋̃̍̏̄͛̀̈́̒͂̏́̑͐̍̈̋͑̀̄̏̉̊̈́̓̒̀̑̒̈́̔̾̀̓̾̊͋̅́̐̅͗̔̌͌̊̒́̕̚̚͘͘̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅw̷̡̨̢̨̡̡̡̡̨̢̧̨̡̡̛̮̙̹̹̱͓͎͍̮͍͇͚̰̣̥͈̻͎̖̪̫̙̣̝̘̤͖̘͇̱̻̘̘̘̜̬̲̪͇̪̫͈͍̰̬͓͔͔͖̯̮͈͓̝͙̘̺̺̪̳͍̼̳̞̱̺̬̮̝͔̞͙̬̻͙̪̱̘̤͉͍͓͚̖͈̠̥̠̯̮̮̜͈̳̰̻̩͖͎̼̭̼̫̝̰̪̬̙͈͙̤̬̖̠̙͉̥̜̭̗͉͔͔͈̬̻̦͈̖̳͕̩͚̘̥̜̪̭̠͈̯̰̥͓͎̰͔̫̲̥͎̬͔̞̠̺̤͔͍͈̞̟͎̣͔̼͓̗͊̂͗̒̄̽͛̊̄̂̃̆̀̊͂̈́̊̎̈́̋̈́̾̈́̈́͗̃͌͛̓̍͐̽́̅͌̓͌͗͒͒͐̏̈́̀̆̑͑̾͛͒͛̈́̃̇̌̓́̀̊͗͌́̾̓̑͋̓̉̊͂́́̌̑̃̌̅̅͋̆̑̇̏̍̓̿̌̐̏͗̋̃̎̄̀̑̓̈́̍̍͋̄͒̄̂̋́̒̓̈́͌̀̾̾̄̏̏́͊̑̉͐́́̽̈́͋̈́̀͛͋͂̚̚͘̚̕͘͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͠ͅͅͅi̷̡̧̧̢̡̧̧̧̡̧̢̢̡̢̛̝̬͔̤͙̣̦̼͈̣͔̭̠̝̫͉̦̮̮̭͙͔͓̱͙̳̹̭͎̘̰̻̪̻̜̩͇̰͓̫̱̼͔͓̦̺̖̙͍̗̤͔͚̭̯̫͉̥̹̗̯̣̗̗͈̥͍̘̞͉̮̯̬͇͔̘͎̱͓͈̟̥̬͉̜̫̻̪̪͎̬͉͍̮̻̼̗̫̳̜̤̭̳̙̥̹͙̝̯͎̝̮̟̹̱̖̠̭̫̖̙̩̩̳̞̗̠̦̜̭̬͎̹̙̦̣̩̫͉͎̼̹̰̮̤̹̲̯͎̹̳̭͌̎̉̉̎̿̾̽͊̿̈́͌͂̀̇̈́̎̏͛́̽̉̌̆̃̋͗́̒͛̈́̓͗̊̈́͆̄̓̆͊́̾̿͆́̇̉̈͛̏́̌̂̒̅̀̃̀̇̂̋̋͐̅̋̀́͋̿̈́̕̚̚͝͠͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅļ̴̢̨̡̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛͔͔̳̥͎̩͕̙̙̟͎͔̼̗̬͔͚̞̖̭͚͕͚͓͔̟̺̤̣̼̖̜̘͎̲͈͙͎̬͚̙͚͉̜̤̺̰̰͍̙̘̲̊̿̓̐͆̎͆͒͗̽̀̈́̌̓͐͋̍̏̾̏̽͒͐̆̇̓̅̑̀̅̽̈́̅̾̃̂̄̒͑̋̈̉͗̍̇͌͒̓̔̑̆̀̿̈́̈́̔̌͗͌̌̽̄̀̐͒̅͐̓̈͌͒̿́̾̒́͌̈́̓͆̈͑̈͐̿̉̉̐͂̔̈́̈́͒̆̀̈̉̀͂̆̽̎̓̈́͌̋͒̐̀̌͑̄͋͐̐͆̾̅̃̈́̍̿̐̊̐͒̍̊͌̈́̓̃̔͊̽͑̄̆͊̀̒͒̈̍̑͊̅̃͛̀͒̈̎͂̏̉͊̅̋͒̎̍̓̏̋̔͒̍̄͛́͐͋̆̀̀̄͌̔̓͂͛̓̄̋̋͛́͒̽̒́̈́̓̈́̏̈́̏̓͆͛̋̑͂̄̔͆̋̎͌̓̉̆̽̔͊́͂̑͌͌̈̅̇͗̚͘͘̚̚̕̚̚̕̚͜͜͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͠ļ̶̧̨̢̨̧̡̡̡̡̢̢̧̧̡̡̢̨̡̢̢̨̡̛̛̛̼̮̫̜̤̣̮̥͉̻̩̰͈͇̮̳͉͉̤̲͈͕̖̭͙͉̬̫͎̫̗͎̮̺͈͔̜͕͔͕̦̜̦̹̬͔͙͈̼̠̩̦̟̹̙̱̺̩̘̥͙͖͕̲̘̠̬͙̭̤̟̳̰̖̯͖͍̝̗̼͓̻̯̺̦͔̹̺͈̫̟͍̪̜͚͕̣̫̰͉̲̭̲͚̦̺̪̱̗̯̖̰͈̥̟͖͙̝̰̟̹̻͍̤͉̠̳̮̙͉̰̯̞̪̳̗͙͍̤̦̤̮̯̞̝̘͓̭̱̲̼̲̺̥̙̺̮̰͓̬̖͓͉̟̭̘͈̫͔̜̻̺̘͙̟̱̜̩͈̪̲͇͚̬̦̘͍̪͔̙̻̟̈́̈́̏̈́̋̓̏̿̓́̓́͒̅͂̍͑͛̂̓̏̐̈͌̒̄̄̈́͌́̂̏̀̓͒̿͗̒̉͌̃̉́̐̑͐̒̑̐͊̓͋̉̒͛͌͛̃̈́̈̾̆̓̃̒̇̈́͊̇̆̏̊͊̏̂̽͌͑̒̈́̓̍̇̓͋͛̃̐̀̈́̐͗͌̃̀͆͋́͋́̇̒̂̈̇͌́͆̑̏̑͂̀͌̂̍̀͗͐͒̍́͗̾̏̀̓̿͗̎̌́̓́͂̉̓́͐̃̓͐͊̋̃͂̆̐̂̽̓̇́͌͑͊͛̆̽̈́̋̇̔̉́͒̈́̾͊̎͂͐͌͐͗̒̓̌̏̾̄͐̏͊͌̋̃͋͌̾̅͐̅͌̃͒̽̊͂̒͗̋̅̾̇̃̏̈̈́̋̈́́͑̔́́̽̊̀̑́̐̎̑̇͐͌̎̈́̓̅̆͘͘͘̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚͘͘̕̚͘͘̚͘͘̚͜͜͜͜͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅ ̸̢̢̡̨̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̢̧̨̨̡̧̧̧̡̧̧̻̭̣̹̻̜̳̜͚̟̟͈̲̰̖̟̬̮͉̬̘̱͓͖̗̯̺̳̖̺̬̱̫͓̝̥͕̞̥̤̮͔̘̲͓̼̦͔̭̠͍̼̙͉͈͉͈̩͔̪̫͍͍͓̩̙̩͙̹͓͍͉̞̦̣̥̥̥̠̜̳͉͇̞̱͎͙͚̜͍̭͉͙̱͇̺̠̜͇̪̯̺͕̙̫̦̫̩̲̺̦̗̙̦̬̫͓̺̖̪͕̼̥̜̦̤̬̩͓͖̱̭͍͖͇̹̦̻̱̰͎̮͈̲͔̥͚͙̯̯̬͈̜͉̮̰̰̫̜̻̝̹͎̮̘̯̮͕̬͕̀̐̀̏̎͊̋̏̑̀̌̐̎̋̎̈́̑̾̅̈́̅̆̀͌͌̆̀́̿͌͗̉̏̉͂̾̓̀̅͂͛̒̒̍̄̉̍̉̽̒̍̚̕̕͘͘̚̚̕͜͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅn̵̨̡̢̧̨̨̢̡̨̨̧̧̡̡̧̢̡̨̨̧̨̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̡̛̛̗̤̦͈̪̦͎̝͍͇͚̲̬̳̟̯̘̙̯͇̹̟̼̯̻̣͖̖̦̜̤̺̘̬̪̳͉͇̼̩̖̰̲̤͙͚̗̦̫̯̣̙̠͖͇̟͙͚͖̬̳͈̮͎͇̦͙̻͉̲̻͈̝̥̪̝͉̲͈̘̫̝̙̻̙̙͙̰̗̩͙̦̺̝͍͉̱̥͎̥͕͓̲̹̳͕̖̤̙̼̲̼̠̻͙̝͚̤̭̳̼̹̪͍̘̻̲̲͕̻͔̲̩͙̙̠͕̰̹͙̦̞͚̺͖̟͇͍͇̲̬͓̹̥̞̘̟̟̟̱̫͈͓͍͔̪̮̮̲̙̺͔̲͍͛͐̋́͋̍̉̋̔̃͋̈́̐̐̎͑̂̓́̎̅́̈́̄́̅̓̅̈̑̈̂͋̈̈͋̀̀͋͒̓̊͆͆̿̌̑̓̇̀̆͑͌̒̉̈̉͑͊̔͒̔̄̈́̓̏͑̐͒͐͋̇̃̑̐̓̓͒̿̒͊͂̄̆̀̏͂̓͗͒̓̍̑͂̅̊̿̿͛̌͂͆͂̆͌̈̏̓̍͊̄̈́̉̉̇̄̄͂́́͊̓̉̍͂͑̾̅̃̐̽́̿͗̍̈́̂̓̒͂́̂͆̃̓̽͂̋̃̅͊̌̓̈̄̔̎̄̓͂̿̅̍̄̑́̾̈́͑̾̔̑̈́̚̕̕͘̚̕̕̚͘͘͘̚͘͘̕͘̕͘͘̕͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅo̶̡̧̢̢̢̢̨̢̢̨̧̢̧̡̡̢̨͙͉̟̯̩̦̻̩̖̺̲̯̜̰̦͚̟͈̺̗̙̺̮̣̭͔͍̱͎̙͚̞͕͇̺̮̯̺̲̹̮̞̜̝̥̙͓̯̟̜̦̺̘̪̪̙͓͔̦̤͇͇̩̩͎͓̱͔̲͎̦̺̘̭͓͔͚͚̟̞̖̻̗͓͎̯̯̰̦̘̳̼̩̝͕̯̫̟̬̩̟͖̭̗͍̳̘̹̝͙̖̺̬͈͈̫͚͕͖̠̜̘̦̹͔͍̣̯͗̿̆̌͑̈́̒̃̀̽̐͒́̽̾̾̊͒̈́͐̎̿̂̆̌̄̈́͊̀͐̒̈́̍̈̏̅͛̅̋͛̄̈́̏̋̐̽̈́̑͐̀͒̀̋̒̀̎̑̂̓͑̽̍͘̚͘̚̕͘̚̚͜͜͠͝͝ͅţ̶̡̧̧̧̢̢̡̢̨̡̢̧̧̡̡̛̛̛͉͓̥̹̝̼͓͓̖̜̹̻̠̫̻̼͔̜̠͓̩̼̤͈͈̲̲̯̪͈̼̼̯̫̖̦̗̮͕͙̮͍͙̦̜̝̞̦̖̻͍̙͎͖̮̦̣̖̭͉̠̺̲̤̙͖̤̻̹̥͇̖̰͇̯͎̗͈͖̠̣͙̟͉̤̻̤͍͓͖̰̘̲̹̳̪̠͖̙̲͇̱̲͓̟̞̜͍̲̖̩̘̫̺͎̮̙̠̞̠̘͓̭̯̞͕̰̤͇̗̬͕͎͈̹̺͕̮̖͇̦͉͍̭̯͎̯͉͍̣͍͍͈̹̝̜͉̬̞̓̈́͆̊̓̽̄̎͆͛̓̂̈́͐̀͌̎̑̅̇̃̓̀̀̔͋̌̂͛̆͐́̓̿̌̊̃̑̓͆͑̄͂̂͋̈́̀͌̂̀̐͆͛̊͊͛̀̇̑̉̔͂̆͊̂͆͋͗̈́͐̀̐̃̀̌̊̓̓̀̔̊̄̍͆̅̋̄͂͑̇͒̃̍́͌̎̂͋̆͌̑̓̓͒̓̔̎͑̇͗͋̑̿̂̇̑̋̓̄̈͆͒̽̍̈́̇̆̈́̇́̒̈̓̐̾̇̀͌̀̓̔̄͂́̽̀̋̓͐̐͛͗̎̀͋͋̽̉͊̐͋̊̐́̚̕̚͘̚͘̕̚̕̕̚͘͘͘̚̕͜͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅ ̷̧̡̢̨̨̢̢̡̛̛̛̞̮̼̟͚̗̺̱̪̦̠̥̰̰̙̬̫̹̦̙̖̬̪̙͎̤̬͙̯̬̞̩̤̠͎̲̙̲̖̘̞̼̜̻̻̮̝͕̟͈̮̘̳̙͈̳̼͎̠͚͈̣̮͍̯̪̫͈̣̙͈̯͍͚͈̝͈̙̻̀̇́̀̆͑̀̑̐̅̓̓͆͋̽̊̇͗̃͂͒̌́̋̎̐̄̇̅̒̌̔̑̅̇͒̅͋͛̃̌̃͊̇̀͒̏͐̀͗̋̆̀̄̃̌͛̊̄̋̏̓̓̾̊͗͂̾́̓̔͂̓͑̈̌̈́́̓͋͑̂̊̌̐͋̎̔͛̒̍̇͐̒̽̐̐͛͒͂͑̅̍͛̏̅̾͗͋̏͗͒͊͌̑̆͑̍̔̿̅̽̽̓͗̾̓̈̄̇̐̓̉͌̓̏̆̾͑̔̓̈́̓̏̍̐̀͗́̀̓̾͗̈́̆͒̃̕̕̕̚͘̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̚͘͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅf̴̡̢̢̡̢̧̡̡̢̖̲̣̱̗͉͓̣̺̝͙͎͚̙̫̳̞̠̲̯͎̖̹̙͉̞͙̖̫̲̹̻̪̪͍̯̪̟͖͉͕͖̤̺̟͍͍̩̩͈̪͍͇̙̙̤̹̠̘̪̗̞̙̩̩̭͓̹̲͕͉̹̙̯͕͈͕̙̬͎͙͙͕̖̹̬̜̘̠̬̫͍̘̦̞̮̮̘͈̫̗̬̠̬͈͍̖̯̪͉̥͕͍̼̫͙̼͕͚̪̥̺̺̞̳͚̗̳̦̭̺̣̲̥̌̐̎̾̓̐̋͛͑̊̓̿̔͑̿̌̍͂̒̉͐̇͛͑͒̓̾̍̽̉̂̈́͒̾͆̊́̃̕͜͜͜͜͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅǫ̶̧̧̧̨̡̢̢̨̧̨̢̡̢̧̧̨̢̨̛̛̛̛̛̼̦̼̯͖̺͇̪͖̱̭̳̮̦̼͉̬̖̻͔̙̣̦̲̭̞͎͇͙̠̞̹̱̦̗̫̩̲͕͙̪̜͓̮̳̮͈̗̥͍͔͈͓̪͙̤̬̤͕͎̱̳̱̮̰͇̣͚̰͚̫̥̘̖̘͎̭̫̹̩͍͇͎̝̝͖͇̹̞̘̞̥̣̘̭̭̲͖̳̦̗͎̫̗̩̞͕̬̞̤̝̳̠͓̳̥̗̗̣̼̯͈̥̱̹̬͓̞͚̟͇͙̥̫͉̮̺̭͕̯̭͉̓̏̀̀̓̒́́̿͊͊̂̊̏̅͌̏͒̿́̍̈́͊̑͒̈̇̋̏͆̓͂͂͑͌͒̐́͂̇̒̊̒̒̍̓̓́͗͒̍̍͗́͛͒̆͂͆̏͂͑̓̀̇̒̀͗͊̄̃͊̇͐̄̌̇͋̀̂̍̒̐̇͂̐̀̽̌́͊̊͑͌̏̑̇̆͌́̈̈́͑̀̈́͆͆͗͋̈͑̑͆̍̓̃͒́͂̃̌̌̈́̇̋̃̔̀̾͊͆̎̽̒̊͒͆̊̇́͊̎̈́̅͛̑̾́̏͌͐͌͗͂̂͋̑̐͂̂̉̐͐͆̓̒̓̽͂̈́̊̃̎̓͐͑̊̋̈̾̅́̅̈́̔̀͂̆̐̐͆̅̋́̂̾͆̎̍̎͋̓͛͗͘̕͘̕̕̚̚̕̚͘̚̕͘̕̕̕̕̚̚̕̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅŕ̷̨̢̧̧̡̡̧̡̢̡̢̧̡̢̢̨̢̢̨̡̨̧̨̛̛̗̰͈̩̳͎̰̝͈̯̰̳͍̩̼͉̗̱̜͍̲͙̻͕͓̱̰̳̤͙̗̺͍̣̹̥͉͕͍̼̠̙̜͖̗̣͓̖͇̜͕̳̙̱̟͕̭̫̖̱͕̜̣̣̖̩͍̖̯̖̗̱̘̞͓̗͖̤͇̹̥̬̦̗͎̯̠̪͇͉͍͚͓̝͓̮̥̘̰̤̥͉͚̣͔̯̱̱͚͚̪̮͔̫͇͎̱̞̹̟͙̻̺̺͎̻͇̮̲͈͓̱͍̗͓͉̙̝̣̦͎̪̤̹͉̺̜̟͖͉̭̘͙͍͕̖͍̟͚̮̣͕̗̪̺̱̥̙̤̪͇̞̩̭͍̥͙̹̦͙͍̯͚͍̬̬͇͍̹̮̩̫̩̭̼͖̳͎̹͉̙͎̥͎͓̩̺͉̦̜̳͔̞̲̜̖̮̭̙̥̝̹̬͎͍̺̘̲͎̽̓̀̔̂̆̐̂̂͆̎̋̈́̄̓̅̆̐̈́̇̈́̅́͑̂́̀̉̓̀̀̎́̈́̈́̓̏̃́̓̉͊̑͂̀͊͑͛̃̄̉̀̃̉́͊̃̅́̅̈́̍̓̂̈́̾̈́̉̊̐̕̕̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅg̵̡̡̧̨̡̢̡̨̨̡̡̡̨̡̧̨̧̡̨̡̛̛̯̫̥͉̪̝͖̼̞͍͕̦̙̟͙̩̺͍̺̬̩̭͈͓̠̠̩̲̳̱̭͓̦̟̩̼͔̗̖̘̥͎͕͕͙̲̥͖̜̜̲̘̹̞̪̗̯̤͎̗̭͙͉̹̘̱͔̯̣̦͚̣̳͍̙̙̪͇̹̯͚̜͕̙̝̤̻͔̹͙̤̹̩̟̬̻͙̖̤̭̘̘̹͓͎͓͙͙͎̗͍͎̝̞͍̮̥͈͉͈̭͕͉̳̬̱̲̙̠̰̟̻̰̼̣̞̘̻̖̤̟̻̱̗͉̖̲͔̭̩͓̯̘̰̪̯̲̻̙̖̲̣͙̰̦̠͖͔̮͙̥̮̞̙̮̩̳̤̝̝̣͇̭̖̜̼͍̫̬̘̫̪͉̝̖͙̩̩̦̱̹̰͉̻͍̤̩̙̞̺͎̥̖̼͖͔̹̜̳̻̟̦̗̹̖̙̤̜̗͙̟̲̹͎̰̬͚̘̙̺̼̳̺̺̙̦̗̪͚̻̼̲̒̿̒͛̌̑̋̉̅̽̇̃̉̀̓̿̿̃̿̂̑̈́̓͗͛̉̎̍͋̀͛̉͗̃͑͂͐̓͌̒̽̈́̈́̑̽̍̽̐̀̽̓̉̂̀̇̆͗͐͗̿̌̐͑͂̎̅͗̿̋̏̅̔̄̇͑̈̚͘̚̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅę̸̧̡̡̨̛̛̠̻̟̺̝̺̫͕̮̘̺̲̖̼̩̙̬̜̹̘̻͉̤̬̮̲͎̩̜̝̘̭̺͖͎̠̦̥͍̘̦̪̱͔̤̩̟̟͖̫̺͙̳̰̺͕͇̥̗͚̲̟͕̪̠͙̝̟͇͔̯̦͖̻̝̩̖͈̹̓̀̐͑̓̑̈́̂̎̅̌̀͑͋́͗͌͆̒̓̏͋̒̾̍̽̓̉̀̀̑̀̇̾̎̈́́̈̓̋̈̒̅͛̃̑͆̃̿͗̈́̏͆̾̒͗̊͑͑͆͘̕̕̚͜͜͜͠͝͝t̷̢̢̢̧̢̧̨̨̨̢̢̡̨̡̢̧̡̨̧̧̨̧̧̡̡̧̢̢̧̛̛̯͙̰͔̲͉̺͍̭͖͖̣̲͓̦̲̪͍͎̮͔͔͇̟͉̜̻̤̳͙̝̺̻̮͉͖͕̱̹̺̗̘̦͕̥͎̠̖͖̟͕̣̺̜̜̤̟͔͔̘̼̪̪̞̭͙̯̰̱̘̠̹̰͎͎̠͚̗̘̙͇͙̤̪̺̟̪̹̳̰̙̞͖̦̻̟̯̯͖̪̭͓̙̖͓͚̩̗̥̪̺͓̰̰̯̭̘̖̰͕̠͓̯̲̗̫̞̣͖͙͍̬̯̫̳̰̱͈͈͓̤̼̲̞͕̩͔͉͍͕͕̻̮̭͚̮̠̟̤͓̼̻̞͙̜̲̮͈͎̝̬̣̺̞͇͔̱̱̮̹̲̹̞̭̭̙̗͎̗̬̗͔͉̟̠͚̼̜͎͕͎̳͙̺̬͎̲̤̘̬̣͎̭̞̩̟͍͙̣͍̒̃̎̆͌͌̆̋́̌̾͊̊̓̃͊̈́͗̐́͋̏͆̾̆̽͋̌̾̆͂̀͐́̇̉̈́́̐̊̈͊͐̃̾͆̉̿͌̋̋̀͗̅́͌̔̎͐͐̎̑̋̄̔̓̓̾͑̇͂̌̑͐̇̓͒̿̑̎͂̾̃̃̿̀̿̌̎̒̽̍̅̎̿͛̆̓̎͊̊̓̄̈̀͂̌͂̽̎̍̔̆̇̋̇̃̿̀̍͊͑̄̓́͂̔͛͌̈̔̑̽̉̓́̓̈́͛̋͗̈́́̄̊̃̐́̓̂̏̂̿̉̈́̾̀͌̾̑̄͐͗̍͌́̇́͆͋͛̅̊̆̄͋́̊͑́̑̚̚̕̚͘̕̚̚̚̕͘̕͘̚̚̕̚͘̚̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ.̶̧̨̧̢̧̡̨̧̨̧̢̢̡̡̡̧̢̡̧̛̛̥̦̩̗̤͙̞̱̭͚̼͖̬̖̫̹̳͖̮̙̳̦̟̪͈̳͓̱̮̞͖̙̦̱̱̘͖̬̭͍̭͔͓̻̯̳̪̙͖̙͖̫̭̙̣̟̘̭͙͕̮̗̪̱̟̹̺̙͖̳͍̯̣͕̜̟̭̩̩̳̣̬̗͚̺͕̻̖̻̰̦̲̭̝̝̯͖̬̹̹͓͓̜̺̞̦͖̩̻̫̯͙͙̠̺̩̟̟̺̱͉̳͕̲̹̭͔͉̗͕̻̦̦̺͙̣͎̩̱̗̣͉̙̝̝͉̙̜͔̹͇̜̜͕͈͍͎̫̦͚̙̘̼̞̪͖͙͔̗͈̹̬͔̖̟̲̻̭̤͙̗̥̺͕̼̯̥̪̼̝͙̪̭̤̯̱̿̈́͌͌̎͒̑̈̀̇̌̌͐̀̎͆͛̏̌̀̌̎͂̏̾͐͑̆͗̆̏̆́͆̽̈́̊̽̐̈́́̈́̎̍̑͋̾̆͂̌̋͂̈́̉̐͛͑̑̐̾̒̇́́͌̎̅̃̈́̔́̐͊̍͛́̈́͌͋̔̚͘͘̕̚͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅ


NANI

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Ȉ̸̢̨̡̝͇̱̠̭̟̤̠̜̘̮͖͕͖͙̳̩̩͙̥̖͕̹̜̣͔̝̻͉̘͓̬͕͕̯͕͚̞̹͇̥͚̞̘͎̞̠̦̪̀̊͗̓̆̀́̕͘ͅs̴̨̢̧͈̝̙̩̯̞͇̭͇̪̙̯͇͎͎̣̞͇̬̠̜̠̱̗͔̗̥͇̤̼̥̩̠̫̟̓̒̂̀̌͑̾̅̓̈́̀̌̂̏̀̈́́͂̋̀̀̍̄̈͋̈́̅̚͜͠ ̶̢̧̢̨̧̛͙̺̳̼̭̮̤̘̻͉̜̙̯͖͚͚̹͍͖͇̭͕̤̥͇͖̣̳̪̩̮͙͇̮̠̰͉̝̟͍̣̮̺̘̞͙̝̰̹̦͈͙͔̖͖̤̥͇̪̱̟͓͈̤̲͎̜̺̬̓͗̅̅͒͌̌̉̾̃͊̓̀̂̊͂͂̔̊́̿̽͋̔̑̄͋͊̓̾̋̔̆̋̉̎͒̄̒̏̌́́̑͆̑̋̆̍̓̌̈́́͘͘͘͜͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝ṫ̶̡̧̢̡̡̡͓̞̟̬̗͖̟̘̪͚͉͇͇̯͍͇͙͈̼̖̖̤̲̝̞͓̲̪̖̻͖̮͎̝͔͕̞̲̖̹̠͕̣̱̬͈̙͎͈̤͎̤̥͚͍̬̟̪̯̣͈͕̫͈̻̫̯̈́̅́͌̀͆̀́͆͌͆͐͊̾̔͊̾̿̒͛͋̈́̀̽̒̓̾͑͗͋̓̐̏̌̕̚͘̚͜͠͝ͅͅͅh̴̨̡̧̢͙͉͉͚̣̪̼̺̰̗̳̲̭̦̲̙͓̦̞̙̬̟̮̲͖̠͖͎͓̟̄̑͑̏͌̑̋̍̎͋̽̇̋͌̎̈́̉̇̃̑͆͗͗̋́̈̋̋̾͑̓͐͗̃̈́̿͋̿͐̊͂̿̚̕͜͝͝͝ͅi̸̡̨̢̡̨͚͈͚͙̬̥̯̹̬͓͕̹̮͎̦͓̙̥͕̹̗͍̱̫̘̰̞̱̖͖̜͈̼̦̣̟͗́́̊͗̐͌̈́̐̿͋́̅͒͗̒̎̽̋̈́́́̿͆̌̈́̋̓́̏͛̈́̐̎̅͗̄̈́̏̕͜s̴̞̠͈͓̺̪͓̫̫͈̺̪̮̿̓̀̈́̍̅̈́͌̋̊͐̑̋́̌͂̈́̅̐̈́̄͗̾͌͐͘͘͜͝ͅ ̷̢̡̛̛̣̦̗̩̭͍͎̼͓̮͈̰̤̟̥̯̳̳͓̮̪̱̱̠̭̬̙̒̓̂̓̏̆̽̀̈́͋̅́̋͑̋͂̓̓̑̋͂̀͐̓̉̓̀͑̒͐̍̕̚̚͜͜͝ͅw̷̢̛̹͙̗͔͔̰͔̖̞̞̖͖̦̩̘̍͆̏͂͆̃̾̂͋̀̅͒̽̈́̀̃̔͛͗͌̌̒̈́́̇̀̔̂̽͆͛̅͐̉̐̓̀̏̉̈́͑̇̄͗͂̄̄̚̚͘͘̚̚͝͝͝͝͠h̴̨̨̡̧̨̛̛̛̳͈̱̩̳͙̙̭̙̰͍͈͂́̈́͛̅͗͆͗̓͌̔̓͌̈́̆́̈͂͒͌̔͌̔̅̆̈́͋̋̋́̀̀͆̎̑͐̐̄̾́̒̀͌̔̔͌̋͛̽̆̿̊͂̓͘̕̕̕̚͘ͅa̷̧̢̡̨̨̢̡̢̡̛͎͍̲̝͉͔̖̹̬̺͇̹̥͙̟̝͚̦̤͇̮̖̝͕͙̮̯̘̲̗͎̰̥̗̤͎̼̩̟̮̞̜͓͓̖͎̹̪̘̥͚̳͓̱̘̙̘͖͖̬͌̍̊̈́̒̾̉̇͒̃̽̆̊̿́̊̀̽̓̌̄́̀̉̔̌́̒̿̉̈͛̍̊̑͗̽̾̊̚͘̚̚͜͜͜͝͝͝ͅͅţ̵̧̨̥̰̰̣̲̮̫̬̪̰͓̟̱̰͍͈̖͉͇̼̀̐͑̍̔̿̕͜͜ ̷̧̞͈̳͍̠̼͕͆̄͂̆̔̿̄̀̉̎̌̓̓̒̂̍̋͐͌͆̀͑̊̈́̓͊̆͑̒̅̀̒̀̐͗͒̐͊̐̅̈̒̊̐̃͆̍̄̈́͌́̃͛̀̾̔͋͐͗̈́̋̽̆͊̀̓̐̐͐͊͛̄̕͝͝͝k̴̡̨̧̨̢̧̢̨̛̬̗͍̘̬̝̙̺̬̦͓̤͙̖̱͔͚̥̠̝͈̭̫̮͈̠̱̯͈̖̻̗̩͖̗͓͈͙̲̝͙̼̤͂̇̒̽̆̂̿͐̋̀̌̑́̐̿̋͛̐͐͊̆̌͒̿̑̽̿̕̕͜͠͝ͅͅu̴̧̧̧̢̧̢̨͖̼͓̟̣̞͕̮̜͎̥͖̭̺̯͈͍̝̙̰̺͕̝͉̟͖̫̜͎̻͚̩̫̘̬͖̯̺͚̼͖̰͉̞̙͇͙̭̹̙͛̂͌̄̍̏̃̏̕͝ͅͅͅr̴̡̢̧̧̡̧̨̧̝̪̫̺͇̠̳͎͚̥̞̝͈̦̣̬̹̱͖̱͙͙̟͓̹̰̪̟̭͚̺͍͇̘̯͔̠̞̭̬̦̫̣̫̹̼̮̳͙̜̜̱̟͓̪̞̠̯͙̩̠̠̠̣͈̫͗̑̀̋̍̒́̇͛̊̿̚͜͜͜͠ͅb̴̨̧̧̧̢̨̲̤̪͇̩͙͔̗͉̬̦̮͈͉̰̮̯̼̙͎̖̼̫̹͕͎̬͕͔͚͓͚̞͎̙̯̫̤͍̼͇̻̠̬͚̟̞̯͇̮̦͎̻̞͓̣̤̰͚͎̑̄͂̄̊͂̇̈́́́̽̂̑̓͒̅̎̔̅̒̓͗̈́̿͌̇͌̒̑͗͂̇̅̊͂̒̿̆͜͠ͅ ̴̨̡̢̨̨̛̛̹͙̦̞̙͇͇͍͓̟̭̫͎̥̤̠̦͙̝̩̠̈̐͊͒̔̏́̑̇̍̏̈́̈͋̍̃̕̚̕͜͝ͅư̶̢͙̝̗̫̼̥̩̗̳̠̖̤͕̞̹͔̮̫̯͔͇̯͎͖͐͒͂̈̐̋̒̈́͊͗̆̽̾̈̃̀̇̂̚͜͜͜͠͠͝͠ͅs̶̨̧̡̧̰͈̬̫̱̯͕̖̖̖͎̞̯̫̱͉̙̭͈̯̟̠̟̙͉̗̦͖̹̗̯͉͙̪̻̩̪̞̞̺͈͕̩͖̰̠͎̄̏̈́͜͜͜ͅͅȩ̵̨̨̛͈̙̤͉̺̞̩̱͇̱̮̠̪̻̜̭͚͖̲̺̩̜̳̣̲̘̪͙͍̖̜͔̮̹̤͉͈̖̗͈̠̗̠̯͚̭̄̄͒̈̿̋́̊̾͂̊̓̀͌̅͗̔͗͊͋ͅḑ̷̧̗͇͕̠̰͕̪͙̀͆̈̓͆̏̒̾͌̈́͂͒̀́̓̈́̄̔̀̇̓̅̎̐̂̋̓͂̕?̴̡̧̢̡̨̢̡̧̛͎̜̗̳͕̗͉̮͕̮̻̺͕̘̫̫͇̺͉̯̭̲͙̳̜̟̰͎̩̹̖̱͎̙̫̼̟̬̣̮͉͚̖̲̭͎͇̈́̆͆̂͋̑́̋̏͑̑̀̉͑̐̈̏̔̾̔̉̂̅̄̈́̀̓͛̓̈̎̎͌̆̕̚̚̚͘͜͜͜͝ͅͅ


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I wonder what happens if someone sets that as their title


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder what happens if someone sets that as their title



The user title breaks, the forum crashes, tsunamis, earthquakes, tornadoes, and the like ravage the Earth, Pandora’s box is opened, a METEOR FALLS FROM THE SKY, IT’S MAYHEM I TELL YOU!  PURE MAYHEM!

That... or it doesn’t work.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> The user title breaks, the forum crashes, tsunamis, earthquakes, tornadoes, and the like ravage the Earth, Pandora’s box is opened, a METEOR FALLS FROM THE SKY, IT’S MAYHEM I TELL YOU!  PURE MAYHEM!
> 
> That... or it doesn’t work.


it works

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

what if i made a thread called first person to post wins


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

P u n c h y W i n


----------



## maounkhan (Jun 28, 2020)

i'm just winking


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 28, 2020)

_winks but in spanish _


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

_Confused but in English_


----------



## Jacki boy (Jun 28, 2020)

Wat do you win?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Jacki boy said:


> Wat do you win?


You win win


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

bread


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 28, 2020)

Hewwo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Septemberrrr


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm hungry


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I'm hungry


I... just ate


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I... just ate


Lucky


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

ahuhhuhhuh


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 28, 2020)

mrmpht


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


rachel please stop posting gifs you are scaring the kids please


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> rachel please stop posting gifs you are scaring the kids please


I don't think I get the joke


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Heyy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

I miss you guys


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Im nervous one of these days ima be gone too long and no ones going to know who i am anymore lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Im nervous one of these days ima be gone too long and no ones going to know who i am anymore lmao


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Heyy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> I miss you guys


I missed you too aaaaaa


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Aaaaa i miss all of yall 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

I have to go in like 5 minutes already noo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Aaaaa i miss all of yall
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> I have to go in like 5 minutes already noo


What no


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

bye wife #10


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeahh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Not again! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Im gonna try and come back in a few hours though so hopefully that happens


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Have some memes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 28, 2020)

Yum, peeled Furby


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

Man


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

Why do I spend all my nook miles on streetlamps


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Sometimes i wonder about what Adobe Media Encoder is drinking


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Youve posted that gif 6 times now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Youve posted that gif 6 times now


Did you actually count or was that random?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did you actually count or was that random?


It’s an educated estimate

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Here’s what pain Adobe Media Encoder and After Effects brought me
>Didnt export correctly in media encoder 
>Cut tool is broken 
>Extreme CPU usage 
And that’s just the tip of th iceberg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

I want calamari


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Um...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

fried calamari seems good
never had it tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Im deeply disappointed there was no Christmas event. Christmas Taiga no more I guess. Oh and fried calamari is amazing.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Where do ya get it, anyway? Sushi places?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

*screaming squid sounds*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 28, 2020)

YEYE


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Red Lobster does


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I think it's Italian. My mom always makes it so that would make sense


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I think it's Italian. My mom always makes it so that would make sense


The word _calamari_ comes from the Italian for "squid."  -Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277316861944893440


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277316861944893440


This is a Golden Statement.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

https://twitter.com/kurbusmaximus
		

this is me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

__





						Error - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com
				




Okay... and that's me.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

Origami#0064 hmu


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Apparently scanning a Splatoon Amiibo in Planet Robobot gives Kirby the Poison ability... Okay then.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Apparently scanning a Splatoon Amiibo in Planet Robobot gives Kirby the Poison ability... Okay then.


Because ink is poisonous to humans if ingested


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because ink is poisonous to humans if ingested


Makes perfect sense


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

This message should not appear. I'll be scared if it does.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This message should not appear. I'll be scared if it does.


Did you just quote Paper Mario

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did you just quote Paper Mario
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020


Those poor devs


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Wait you can trip in new leaf!? WHAT IS THIS INFORMATION?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

AHHHH I keep falling now!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm so glad they got rid of tripping, it was annoying


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait you can trip in new leaf!? WHAT IS THIS INFORMATION?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> AHHHH I keep falling now!


I remember when I was little, the tripping scared the crap out of me for some reason


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did you just quote Paper Mario
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020


i did bwbabwadroigjvnrf


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i did bwbabwadroigjvnrf


I may have said this before, but I'm subscribed to that channel.



Rosie977 said:


> Wait you can trip in new leaf!? WHAT IS THIS INFORMATION?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> AHHHH I keep falling now!


You can also trip randomly in Super Smash Bros. Brawl. That was a really dumb idea.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> oops wrong thread



Imagine if this is how someone actually wins this game.

looool


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

that would be disappointing
so anyways
hora dolphin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

Isabelle keeps saying I need fencing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

I do word good


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


super splatoom 64


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh, I'm supposed to be playing Pokemon White 2


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

OK hear me out
Splatoon DS
Like Splatoon 64 but DS esque

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Seastar said:


> Oh, I'm supposed to be playing Pokemon White 2


Why?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> OK hear me out
> Splatoon DS
> Like Splatoon 64 but DS esque


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

oh theres a word for that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 280146
> oh theres a word for that


You didn't know?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

so essentially bumping a dead thread


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Pokemon White Version (DS, 2011) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pokemon White Version (DS, 2011) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Thinking about buying this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

The only game's i don't own is HG/SS, B2/W2 and D/P(Unclear whether i own them r no)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The only game's i don't own is HG/SS, B2/W2 and D/P(Unclear whether i own them r no)


I have all of those


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Are they worth the mortgage i have to take out to get them


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

hgss are remakes of the best gen so yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Are they worth the mortgage i have to take out to get them


I don't know... Except for B2/W2/HG, I got all of them when they were still new.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, i have 150 bucks to spend
What do i buy
_serious suggestions only_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

HG/SS and B2/W2 are really good soooooooo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok so i finally pulled it off


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Is exporting


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Uh


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Lowcpoly


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Is no longer exporting because MEDIA ENCODER WANTS TO BE DIFFICULT


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

My mac just _loves _having 3 Adobe apps open at once


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

theres the problem, you're on a mac


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Shut up, Helium.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I am back and can now say I've officially seen the strangest anime ever.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Frick Media Encoder
All my homies hate Media Endoder


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I am back and can now say I've officially seen the strangest anime ever.


what was it?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what was it?


It was like a chibi fandub and they were talking about food and just- idek how to explain it, it was so random


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Pokémon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Gotta catch only some of em! Pokaymon!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Pearl


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Monkey time






*starts dancing*


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s a t-pose


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Monkey time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I like this so much


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

marina


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

*Me watching you guys compete for the win*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Why does this remind me of my Amiibos...


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I’m not trying to win actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Why does this remind me of my Amiibos...


Why are they thicc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Why are they thicc


Good question


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 280180


Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 280183
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> Oh no


_*Kurb no*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Wholesome marina plush


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 280184
> Wholesome marina plush


Oh. Okay then.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh. Okay then.


There’s way worse results


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh god


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

All of my Splatoon image searches are "super smash bros ultimate gif inkling" and I refuse to change it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 280183
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> Oh no


AH NO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> All of my Splatoon image searches are "super smash bros ultimate gif inkling" and I refuse to change it.


You may be wondering how this even works.
I scroll down to the gif of the Squid Sisters assist trophy, then I get similar images to show up.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

win


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

things rarer than nintendo releasing a good game:

kurb forgetting how to code
Seastar not posting gifs
I stop listening to BP
Ohare01 doesn't talk about Probablynotjosuke for an entire minute


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> things rarer than nintendo releasing a good game:
> 
> kurb forgetting how to code
> Seastar not posting gifs
> ...



100% accurate.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> things rarer than nintendo releasing a good game:
> 
> kurb forgetting how to code
> Seastar not posting gifs
> ...


_you have exposed me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you have exposed me_


#exposed


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> #exposed


_he'll probably see this_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _he'll probably see this_


@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke


STOOOOOOOOOOP

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

_I am ded rip me_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


What the hecc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What the hecc


I don't know. It kept coming up.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know. It kept coming up.


_can it die_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _can it die_


i second that


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

The statement below is true



The statement above is false


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The statement below is true
> 
> 
> 
> The statement above is false


what

my brain


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what
> 
> my brain


You're welcome c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You're welcome c:





Spoiler: Payback time timmy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Spoiler: Payback time timmy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280210


WHAT THE F


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _can it die_


The eyes were wrong I think


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The eyes were wrong I think


everything is wrong

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020







	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

leek spin kills thread


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

leek spin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Gotta catch only some of em! Pokaymon!


How did no one appreciate this?

Ahem, I'm back. And another wierd anime I should look them up more because this was just so confusing


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

What 10 hours?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Videos?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

10 hours


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

*cries in what are you posting I can't watch them*


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

10 hour videos


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I wonder if a 24 hour video exists


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Nobody: 
Every animal crossing video: 

NI WO OH WAY OH OH 
(Bubblegum)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Ahh gtg again wow bye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Facts
enjoy a 24 hour video


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Facts
> enjoy a 24 hour video


W o w


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Imagine if Nintendo removes bubblegum K.K.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if Nintendo removes bubblegum K.K.


But it's in Smash too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if Nintendo removes bubblegum K.K.


that's not bad tho


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Marie stole Mario’s hat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't like this


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare drinks his choccy milk in a can


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> things rarer than nintendo releasing a good game:
> 
> kurb forgetting how to code
> Seastar not posting gifs
> ...


I like how you’re completely accurate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Squid sisters: 
YAH VERI NIROW NERETARARI EL SHAN E


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Who turned Gladion into an Inkling???????


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 280247
> ohare drinks his choccy milk in a can


ITS SO CUTEEEE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

OO NET TAH HE AH SON

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 280247
> ohare drinks his choccy milk in a can


spilled it ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't know how to sing anything in squid/octo language


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Who turned Gladion into an Inkling???????


I KNOW WHAT GAME THE BACKGROUND IS FROM SHSJJSHD
I also realized @Unhappyhome poorly photoshopped a leek into their pfp and @Enxssi changed their title


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I KNOW WHAT GAME THE BACKGROUND IS FROM SHSJJSHD
> I also realized @Unhappyhome poorly photoshopped a leek into their pfp and @Enxssi changed their title


bold of you to assume I have Photoshop


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> bold of you to assume I have Photoshop


Ibis Paint


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I KNOW WHAT GAME THE BACKGROUND IS FROM SHSJJSHD


I... will pretend I don't have a guess.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

good old tf2


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

My brother loves tf2 and therefor I have been exposed to too much of it.


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Uh, I'm scared


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Too hyper


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ibis Paint


NOPE 
Ms paint ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Why is there more?












	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> NOPE
> Ms paint ;-;


Me


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother loves tf2 and therefor I have been exposed to too much of it.


I main medic because i am a sociopath


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> What is happening


I don't know.


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m confused


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Same


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Well welcome back


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you 
I think i have to go in a sec though again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

*waves* Veemo!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Dont ask


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 280256
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> Dont ask


Good thing I don't really eat fish


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good thing I don't really eat fish


Same


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

But I love fish


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I had fish for dinner tonight
*hears small gulugulus in stomach* oops


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh no Rosie the fish are swimming in your stomach o.o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

I like fish sticks, but it's hard to find ones I actually like.... meh.


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

ok


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I like fish sticks, but it's hard to find ones I actually like.... meh.


Same but then i became vegetarian so now I have a real excuse to avoid people offering me fish


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I like fish


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Same but then i became vegetarian so now I have a real excuse to avoid people offering me fish


I can't do that... I like chicken a lot.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't do that... I like chicken a lot.


That was meee 
I wanted to do it for so long but i was always like “the CHICKEN”


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> That was meee
> I wanted to do it for so long but i was always like “the CHICKEN”


Oh...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Why is there more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old Mann Vs Machine


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Yay, I see more shenanigans in this thread.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh...


Yeah Im still surprised ive lasted this long bc chicken was my world
 (its been almost two years ^-^)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Unfortunately the duck cult was short lived


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Okaaaaay


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

What is Ashley (or whatever her name) doing?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Okaaaaay


CTF_2fort


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> CTF_2fort


Okay, I am completely aware that I am looking at GMod/SFM gifs... aaaaaaaaa


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Am I in the right thread?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Am I in the right thread?


This does look like the meme thread... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

This thread is a mix of win and random posts


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This does look like the meme thread... hmmmmmmmm


I better make a post now before a moderator locks this thread for good for being off topic.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


PL_Upward


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

I know a lot of TF2 maps


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

ok


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Weird flex bit ok boomer


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I know a lot of TF2 maps


I wonder if my brother does


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

b00mer


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wonder if my brother does


how many hours does he have


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Thats the first time ive heard someone say okay boomer in forever


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: hehe I funny


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

boomer is our word, you can say booma


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how many hours does he have


I forgot what he said, but it was really high... like maybe 1k or 2k...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Random fact: Racecar is racecar spelled backwards.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Random fact: Racecar is racecar spelled backwards.


Hannah is Hannah spelled backwards

same with tacocat >.>


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

cool what about tacocat


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> boomer is our word, you can say booma


I have to say booma?? ._.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I forgot what he said, but it was really high... like maybe 1k or 2k...


917 for me

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Ask him who he mains btw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Random fact: Racecar is racecar spelled backwards.


Evilolive
Eevee
Girafarig


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

You forgot the name Anna


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 917 for me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> Ask him who he mains btw


I don't remember and I would feel weird asking.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

and Pop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

kayak
madam
level
civic


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

k


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

i used to be a filthy airblasting pyro back in the day, i got tired of playing though, people would always underestimate me on 2fort


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Mom
wow
Bob


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Eva can I stab bats in a cave


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


E.very
V.illain
I.s
L.emons

You must be evil then.


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I like lemons but I’m no evil


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

"Mommy, that man's name is a palindrome."

Sorry if you don't get it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

i'm evil

i took the test


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You forgot the name Anna


O yeahhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll be waiting for my trophy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

and bob


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm not evil.


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

kk


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

don't forget aaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

of course aaaa


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

zzz


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

My arm hurts so much that holding a phone makes it worse


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: OH


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

I cant believe we forgot aaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Seastar said:


> Mom
> wow
> Bob


Ohhh and mom and wow


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Phones make tbt hard to navigate


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

eeee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Idk what's happening but I win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

zzz is the best one


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

maybe


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

no i win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> maybe



.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Woomy woomy woomy


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> eeee


And eeee how could we forget


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

I want a donut


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

qwertyytrewq

maybe this


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I want a donut


Me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Give me a donut


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 28, 2020)

A man, a plan, a canal, Panama!
(disregard the spaces)


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm craving for cake, but there's none


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Give me a donut


Okay but i get half

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I'm craving for cake, but there's none


Me too i love cake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I had a cake a few days ago. didn't last long lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

I crave fries


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Same i ate my best friends cousins birthday cake


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Same, I crave fries and pizza everyday


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I've actually been craving a lava cake for at least a week now.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay well now im craving lava cake T^T


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Same, I crave fries and pizza everyday


hey look it's an excerpt from my biography


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

L ä v a
literally best cake ever btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

I want chick-fil-a so badly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Why is everyone starving?


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Quarantine makes me want to eat more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

A DANG MILKSHAKE IS ALL I WANT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I want chick-fil-a so badly


WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME Ahhhh I want it so badly (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i used to be a filthy airblasting pyro back in the day, i got tired of playing though, people would always underestimate me on 2fort


I can't airblasttt


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Who wants Wallace in Smash Bros.?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

GIVE ME A MILKSHAKE


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I can't airblasttt



m2 man


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm starving


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> A DANG MILKSHAKE IS ALL I WANT


Now I want that...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Omg cake pops 
STOP THINKING STOP THINKING STOP THINKING ABOUT IT
Im so hungry


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Everyone wants to eat now

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Omg cake pops
> STOP THINKING STOP THINKING STOP THINKING ABOUT IT
> Im so hungry


STOP REMINDING ME OF STARBUCKS
jk


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone wants to eat now


facts and not just now, always


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

I feel kinda too sick to eat, but.... I want a milkshake now.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Everyone wants to eat now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> ...


No u 
I wasn't thinking of Starbucks but now I am ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Lets see...
I have 773 posts on this thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

And I'm not missing my life at all, this is better


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh god


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

im pretty proud to still be under 300 messages here lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> And I'm not missing my life at all, this is better
> View attachment 280308


41.7% of your posts are from here
I did the math


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

_*Look at mine


*_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Woah


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

I didn't know you can see how many posts you made in a thread. Let's see how bad I am...


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Mine is probably low so checking it might make me sad


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Look at mine
> View attachment 280310*_


29% of your posts are from here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I want to eat Zucker and Merengue


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

783. I was expecting a higher number, but I'm still disappointed regardless lol.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Im only at 147 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

I need to come on here moreee


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> 783. I was expecting a higher number, but I'm still disappointed regardless lol.


18%


ForeverALoan said:


> Im only at 147
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> I need to come on here moreee


19%


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I want to eat Zucker and Merengue


W h y


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm gonna wrap up for the night before I get hungry because of you folks.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h y


Oh my god how did i not see that
Rosie noooo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Lemme check my posts here


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I want to eat Zucker and Merengue


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Oh my god how did i not see that
> Rosie noooo


It was in white text


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

868 messages for me here (now 869)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It was in white text


Oh that explains it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

How does everyone have so many messages on hereee


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 280312


Probably 36%


Unhappyhome said:


> 868 messages for me here (now 869)


Well its 21%


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Oh that explains it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> How does everyone have so many messages on hereee


Idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: BAHAHAHAJA


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Oh that explains it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> How does everyone have so many messages on hereee


We say random stuff


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Mines probably so low since i cant come on here very much


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

6.83982683983% 

i got a nice long percent, basically 7% lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Mines probably so low since i cant come on here very much


Why tho


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: BAHAHAHAJA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280317


Oh my gosh Rosie nooo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> How does everyone have so many messages on hereee


Well, this thread kinda changed my life.


Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: BAHAHAHAJA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280317


_*S t o p*_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, this thread kinda changed my life.
> 
> _*S t o p*_


Honestly same idk what id do without this thread


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

This thread made me a bit sociable now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Same (i was already pretty sociable on here though)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Gotta wash it down too (mmmm tea)



[

/SPOILER]


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

i just come here because im bored lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i just come here because im bored lol


This thread is the best for when youre bored


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler













Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: Gotta wash it down too (mmmm tea)
> 
> 
> 
> [View attachment 280320/SPOILER]


*N* *O*


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 280321


Lol I have that saved somewhere too, amazing


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Lol I have that saved too, amazing


Yes very


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I wonder who’s the most insane person here even though I’m considered as neutral.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hmmmm I wanna know now. It depends alot on the time.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I wonder who’s the most insane person here even though I’m considered as neutral.


I'm not insane. I'm just half squid... half octo. Th-that... um... that's not insane!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

alignment table time? ooh or tier list? I really want one now.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

beats me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> alignment table time? ooh or tier list? I really want one now.


Uh-oh


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh no, I‘m sensitive when it comes to tiers


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't worry, I won't unless you want me to


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa how to look normal.... uh... uh... uh... 
Veemo?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _you have exposed me_


Ahhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh, he found it.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 28, 2020)

Indeed i have


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

exposed, rip why did you even do that


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

F


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

But wait, who's the most insane?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

UMM Do you really wanna bring that up?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

remember we quoted our wierdest moments that time? that was fun


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Idk, I say neutral stuff, but I think I have a few insane posts here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Ignore Adeleine... She doesn't actually want it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

i fell asleep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Honestly it was so fun quoting each other being crazy and hi Abri!


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I remember the alignment table and I was neutral neutral, which is my title


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> i fell asleep


Good morning, lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I dare someone quote my insane posts in PM


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ahhhh


_crap Unhappyhome why

just don't read the private chat.. unless you already have-_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember the alignment table and I was neutral neutral, which is my title


I was like... squid cult neutral or something....
But I swear that will probably have changed due to my OCs.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Remember this?




__





						Google Docs - create and edit documents online, for free.
					

Create a new document and edit with others at the same time -- from your computer, phone or tablet. Get stuff done with or without an internet connection. Use Docs to edit Word files. Free from Google.



					docs.google.com


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes, I made a script, but it was unfinished


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

*comes back eating apple pie*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *comes back eating apple pie*


I want some...


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

I wonder if I can quote my insane posts, but I bet all of them are lost here.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I want some...


Um... *looks at the pie* I may have accidentally gotten ink in it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Um... *looks at the pie* I may have accidentally gotten ink in it.


Aww that's alright. Im makin smores!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm eating nothing


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Cool, nothing tastes delicious


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool, nothing tastes delicious


I know right ^~^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

guh I'm so tired


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

On second thought... I really didn't need apple pie.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Why did I do this again?


Spoiler: Snooty circle


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Why did I do this again?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snooty circle
> ...


?????????


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ?????????


oh don't worry, I don't know either.
i. was. bored.


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Add text
Add text
Add text
Add text


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Add woomy
Add woomy
Add woomy
Add veemo


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

@Seastar 

```
#splatoon species decider thingimbob
 class species
 speciesType = self.speciesType
if speciesType = Inkling
 print("woomy")
else
 print("veemo")
```


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar
> 
> ```
> #splatoon species decider thingimbob
> ...


Uhhhh...


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Am on Mac rn so my IDE is gone

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Haha funny class div go *crack* aaaAAAA


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

sometimes punchy be like this



and other times like this


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

pünchy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Spoiler: sometimes just c a p e


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: sometimes just c a p e
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280359


Wait you drew that?? It's so cute


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Spoiler: H a m m o c k










	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Wait you drew that?? It's so cute


Aww thanks, I did! Put it in my art dump too.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, I'm goin to bed, good night!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Aww! These Punchys are so cute!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Does anyone know what happened to @Pinkshade ? Haven't seen her in a while


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

lost in the parking lot again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Well, I'm goin to bed, good night!


Goodnight!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

I was wondering the same, 
@bunn1es too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to @Pinkshade ? Haven't seen her in a while


No...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Pinkshade won my giveaway and poofed so Savhannahs been walking around my island for two weeks xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Pinkshade won my giveaway and poofed so Savhannahs been walking around my island for two weeks xD


Oh dear


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Pinkshade got lost in KMart again....


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Its okay tho~ gunna help someone get another dreamie. Maybe do another giveaway and then move Muffy in forever 

Then I'll have 10 Sheepies!~


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sleeeeeeeeeeeep


Pink's last post


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

> do


you


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Pink's last post


One letter away from sheep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Woomy????


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

> do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Do I ever what?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do I ever what?


Why r u sad again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why r u sad again


Milky poured water on me


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Milky poured water on me


Oh noo your ink!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Milky poured water on me


Shouldn't you be dead, not sad?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Shouldn't you be dead, not sad?


I respawned. Now I'm sad.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Shouldn't you be dead, not sad?


Lmfao


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Why don't inklings use shotguns


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Why don't inklings use shotguns


_*It's a family friendly Nintendo game.*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*It's a family friendly Nintendo game.*_


LOL IM DYING


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

we're talking real world here
If inklings found relics from everything, why didn't they find a gun


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

_*Kurb, this is the second time you brought this up. Why do you want Inklings to be so violent?*_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

America is America


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Splatoon is from Japan.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Splatoon is from Japan.


it takes place in japan
japan still has pew pews


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it takes place in japan
> japan still has pew pews


You think everything is about war, don't you?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

should i unleash the mega-text


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> should i unleash the mega-text


O h n o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> should i unleash the mega-text


_The what?_


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Nevermind
> View attachment 280387


_*W h a t*_


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 29, 2020)

Alright, we're here, just sitting in the forum


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

W-woomy???


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Alright, we're here, just sitting in the forum


I want you to show me if you can get far


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I want you to show me if you can get far


Step on the gas!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Woomy...?


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Splatoon 
rated e for everyone


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Splatoon
> rated e for everyone


Rated e for eat your soul


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Splatoon
> rated e for everyone


Please


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

*Insert another post with me saying “ooo” for the one millionth time*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Woooooooooomy


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 29, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> *Insert another post with me saying “ooo” for the one millionth time*


Kacchan... we were 5


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Kacchan... we were 5



I know, Deku, shut up! Why am I talking to myself?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

W.... woomy? Woooooomy???


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Step on the gas!


Step on the gas...?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Wooomy...


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Step on the gas...?


Step on the brakes!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Help


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Step on the brakes!


Step on the brakes..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

WOOMY


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes
W


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

@Seastar one of your collectables is a broken image


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Woomy!






	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



ohare01 said:


> @Seastar one of your collectables is a broken image


Hmm?


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

8 clapping inklings


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Seastar one of your collectables is a broken image


What do you mean? If you meant my signature, I've seen the Floette break at least twice recently. So weird...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What do you mean? If you meant my signature, I've seen the Floette break at least twice recently. So weird...


Broken


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

It’s the pink cosmos, I can see it still


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

i can too


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

My phone succs


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Same, but in space.
I want to download games, but space is the main problem there.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

They changed it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

Am not letting this thread die

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277657846037897216


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Am not letting this thread die
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277657846037897216


This thread would never die


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

I win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Tutle said:


> I win


lol no


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

YES I WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Tutle said:


> YES I WIN!!!!!!!!


sorry sir/ma'm 

I'm gonna have to take your winning license


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/n1EoYfk

Lmao


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

F


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

i can't show my passport on here lmao.... the phrase i got is a joke but its still way too risky to post it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i can't show my passport on here lmao.... the phrase i got is a joke but its still way too risky to post it


O h n o


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

JUST DO IT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

hm yes time to spam this thread with BP lyrics because I can


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Insert overdramatic intro here*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

bp in your area


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Ahhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

tutle stop spamming my notifs 

how u like dat (dat dat dat)


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

NOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Tutle said:


> NOOOO


y e s

look up in the sky it's a bird it's a plane


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

I WANNA WIN


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

here it is, completely safe (feat the islands top 3)


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

YEAH LOLLY


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

I got nothing help


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Post uncensored version.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Tutle said:


> Post uncensored version.


B r u h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Tutle said:


> Post uncensored version.


N O


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Y E S


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

yeah no


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

N o
Also n o to rosie,she just sent me a surveillance camera wow


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

I BET IT SAYS BELLS


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Send bells must be the one because we all need some.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> N o
> Also n o to rosie,she just sent me a surveillance camera wow


_wait you are Rosie_


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

INCORRECT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait you are Rosie_


Yeah I sent it to myself
No the cat lol i have her in new leaf and she sent me it in a letter


Spoiler











i just realized she called me her twin too hmmmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Yeah I sent it to myself
> No the cat lol i have her in new leaf and she sent me it in a letter
> 
> 
> ...


ohh ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

oh no Brewster what


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

brewster has had it with your ****


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

He mad


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

alfonsos time is up

its hopping time

gonna be looking for one of these guys today
barold
katt
tangy again
mitzi 
cranston
felicity
carmen
puck
and walker


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Noice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

@ohare01 

pinged me for a kpop thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> @ohare01
> 
> pinged me for a kpop thread


Y e s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

UGHHH I CAN'T STOP WATCHING ITTTTTT

i miss the beginning of 2019


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

do yall be hearing those fireworks in the night or is it just me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

yep every night


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

i mean it’s either some secret code or ppl just excited for the 4th


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

I haven't been hearing it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> UGHHH I CAN'T STOP WATCHING ITTTTTT
> 
> i miss the beginning of 2019


I miss April through the rest


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do yall be hearing those fireworks in the night or is it just me


BRUH SAME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

I miss this exact week every year that's not this year my favorite week is ruined (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

THIS IS WHY I CANT SLEEP


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I miss this exact week every year that's not this year my favorite week is ruined (╥﹏╥)


How? What happened?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How? What happened?


long story... we normally do a really fun thing this week but we obviously can't this year


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

my favorite week during the year is called winter break


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

alfonso pinged me on the first try, i guess todays my lucky day

also lolly u blew it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277695299268390913


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> alfonso pinged me on the first try, i guess todays my lucky day
> 
> also lolly u blew it
> 
> ...


Huh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

woot


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Huh


she didnt finish the song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

o.o


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> she didnt finish the song


O h


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do yall be hearing those fireworks in the night or is it just me


I haven't heard any, but my best friend keeps complaining about them in our private chat.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

SIX THOUSAND POSTS WOOOO


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

swear to god if i see dom one more time


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

Placeholder


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Silvermist (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Isabelle


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

null


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Inkling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Sonic


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

i've seen dom judy and sherb where tf barold at


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i've seen dom judy and sherb where tf barold at


W o w


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

You want Barold?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You want Barold?


he's one of a few im aiming for yeah

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

ive gone through almost 80 tickets and i haven't seen 1 uchi villager which is super weird... i don't have one on pen so i'd usually see tons


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

@Clockwise @Seastar @Rosie977 @Unhappyhome @ohare01 
I hope the reason y'all are liking my post is because we're low on money and not because I was trying to imply something else...


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

No, it’s not that


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> @Clockwise @Seastar @Rosie977 @Unhappyhome @ohare01
> I hope the reason y'all are liking my post is because we're low on money and not because I was trying to imply something else...


Wait huh

What post


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> @Clockwise @Seastar @Rosie977 @Unhappyhome @ohare01
> I hope the reason y'all are liking my post is because we're low on money and not because I was trying to imply something else...


I forgot what the post was, actually.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> @Clockwise @Seastar @Rosie977 @Unhappyhome @ohare01
> I hope the reason y'all are liking my post is because we're low on money and not because I was trying to imply something else...


wait what?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

It’s... the post *camera closeup on my eyes with menacing tone*

Haha nah, I’m jk.  I have no idea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh... I looked back... yikes.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Send bells must be the one because we all need some.


This?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait huh
> 
> What post





Seastar said:


> I forgot what the post was, actually.





Rosie977 said:


> wait what?



This post I made:
"Send bells must be the one because we all need some."

My bad if I confused you folks lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> This post I made:
> "Send bells must be the one because we all need some."
> 
> My bad if I confused you folks lol.


_heh heh_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't just pretend I didn't know what FreeHelium covered up. ughhgghghhguguuuh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _heh heh_


Also, what the heck is wrong with your pink lettering?


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Also, what the heck is wrong with your pink lettering?






Copy pasted the y from this


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

oh um... ok


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> um...


_yes_


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 280697
> Copy pasted the y from this


Uh....


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Uh....


_yes_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 280697
> Copy pasted the y from this


That looks like a post has been possessed.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> That looks like a post has been possessed.


_yes_


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

It said you’re a kid you’re a squid in glitch text


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

I could just trap you all in Harvey's house by spamming multiple furniture in a room to the point where you can't escape. That is my not-so-evil-plan-so-I-can-win-this-thread plan


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I could just trap you all in Harvey's house by spamming multiple furniture in a room to the point where you can't escape. That is my not-so-evil-plan-so-I-can-win-this-thread plan


That's called a repeat of wedding season actually


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> That's called a repeat of wedding season actually


The ZR button is our best friend.


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

It is


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

My key to finishing the wedding event was ZR all the way


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

I win and I shall not be stopped!


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

*blocks doorway to victory with foot* ha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

You must be a villain.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Beep beep boop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

blurp


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

We might be
 but I’m not


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm just an innocent Octoling.


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Lptpw
But this is also a random thread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm just an innocent Octoling.


Ignore all the random Inkling sounds


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeah, I dreamed last night that there's a thread on this forum called "the last person to post *loses*".


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Yeah, I dreamed last night that there's a thread on this forum called "the last person to post *loses*".



i'd love that game


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Yeah, I dreamed last night that there's a thread on this forum called "the last person to post *loses*".


we should make one I love that idea!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

how you like that?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i'd love that game


If this thread is called "the last person to post loses", you would've lost. Oh wait...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

_I had a dream about Inklings washing windows.
What a dumb dream._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> how you like that?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I had a dream about Inklings washing windows.
> What a dumb dream._


If they used water to wash windows, wouldn't they have exploded?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> If they used water to wash windows, wouldn't they have exploded?


It was a dream... I don't know... I think they were mopping the windows... _with water._


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> If this thread is called "the last person to post loses", you would've lost. Oh wait...


you know what, im making your dreams a reality


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> you know what, im making your dreams a reality


O h n o


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

K


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

it has been done


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Whoever posts in it will be responsible for letting him win


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

k


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Whoever posts in it will be responsible for letting him win


o o p s


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll just casually drop my post here while everyone is busy losing at another thread. *snickers*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Ah... I have to go soon anyway.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

O'Hare cult time


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

I win. (while the others lost)


ohare01 said:


> O'Hare cult time


uh oh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Where's the buff O'Hare @Rosie977 made? I'm pretty sure @ohare01 would go crazy over it.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

A new cult rises as I also win

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Where's the buff O'Hare @Rosie977 made? I'm pretty sure @ohare01 would go crazy over it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> A new cult rises as I also win
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Yea I saw, it's super cute ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Is it only just now I noticed that O'Hare has orange teeth? Interesting...


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Is it only just now I noticed that O'Hare has orange teeth? Interesting...


Too many carrots?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Is it only just now I noticed that O'Hare has orange teeth? Interesting...


You j u s t noticed?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

I win? Yay!!!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

It angers me that people think the “ when the bubblegum pops” is the actual lyrics to KK Bubblegum. Do they not know how animal exe works? And the fake fans who haven’t played NL.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It angers me that people think the “ when the bubblegum pops” is the actual lyrics to KK Bubblegum. Do they not know how animal exe works? And the fake fans who haven’t played NL.


Tbh I don't like the fanmade lyrics either


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

I have an idea for something to draw but I'm really bad at drawing ac humans..


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

don't get me started on those fake fans who've never played CF kek


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> don't get me started on those fake fans who've never played CF kek


I've never played cf but I'm not fake.. I just don't have a Wii.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I've never played cf but I'm not fake.. I just don't have a Wii.


its a joke lol, i think calling people fake fans is just gatekeeping tbh


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> its a joke lol, i think calling people fake fans is just gatekeeping tbh


oh ok, and I have to agree, that's like calling my best friend a fake fan because he hasn't played acnl.. he still loves the game he just started late


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

i wish i had a game cube


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i wish i had a game cube


I thought u were gorl??

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Enxssi is breaking my brain


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I thought u were gorl??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> Enxssi is breaking my brain


good


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

oh yeah
and people using the escapists lockdown music as “oooh spooky music!!11!!!”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> good


Y r u voodoo boy then

EGGSBLAYN

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Kurb said:


> oh yeah
> and people using the escapists lockdown music as “oooh spooky music!!11!!!”


what escapist lockdown music?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Y r u voodoo boy then
> 
> EGGSBLAYN
> 
> ...


im girl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im girl


Y R U VOODOO BOY THOOO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Y R U VOODOO BOY THOOO


yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> yes


no why are you


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no why are you


Voodoo boy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Voodoo boy


Unfollowed


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Unfollowed


nonowait


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Unfollowed


Ouch


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

im going cry now


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Woah whats going on

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Whats all the unfollowing for


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Unfollowed


pls it’s because the guy in my pfp does voodoo I’m sory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im going cry now


CRY THEN


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

@Unhappyhome did you really just unfollow her-


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

I- am very confused


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

followed


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> CRY THEN


I’m going to be sad voodoo boy now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

E


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I- am very confused


Nvm followed again 

ForeverAloan being here in a once in a lifetime event


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes im here for once but Idk whats going onn 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Well at least im not missing out on interesting stuff lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

ah gosh darn it you already followed me but I already made this





	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> Yes im here for once but Idk whats going onn
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> 
> Well at least im not missing out on interesting stuff lol


sad mortgage unfollows voodoo doll man 2020 colorized


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ah gosh darn it you already followed me but I already made this
> View attachment 280758
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> ...


I will unfollow u for 00000.00001 second


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ah gosh darn it you already followed me but I already made this
> View attachment 280758
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> ...


Waittt You have a voodoo doll???


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm a bit uncomfortable


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Waittt You have a voodoo doll???


no but he is a voodoo boy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm a bit uncomfortable


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

I was earlier at school and I wanted to go home sooner.
I couldn't stop thinking about the cult for some reason


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Sorry to hear that


I don't like voodoo


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> no but he is a voodoo boy


Ohh okay for a second i was like woah hol up


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

how do I stop trying to add characters to an animated series im never going to make


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

should i


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

T o m a t o d u c k


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how do I stop trying to add characters to an animated series im never going to make


Ask in the internet's worst advice column


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

but I could


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 280763
> should i


I don't like her but eh


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Make a spinoff


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 280766but I could


_no_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no_


muahahahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> muahahahaha


_stop I'm even more uncomfortable now_


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 29, 2020)

ahh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _stop I'm even more uncomfortable now_


ok im sorry


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

;;


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> ahh


_welcome to hecc_


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

why do they even have a wikihow article on how to make a voodoo doll


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do they even have a wikihow article on how to make a voodoo doll


my personal favourite is "how to cure anime addiction"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _welcome to hecc_


by hecc she means hell but Christian


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why do they even have a wikihow article on how to make a voodoo doll







	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> by hecc she means hell but Christian


_yes_


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Wikihow is weird


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

r/boomerhumor is a goldmine


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 29, 2020)

>.>


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 280775
> r/boomerhumor is a goldmine


plaid guy spittin facts


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

twitter is instant death


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> >.>


Wot


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

ok I changed my title to a gender neutral term since voodoo boy was confusioning people


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

V o o d o o d u d e

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Guys my presence here is slowly fading and i dont like it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

ive seen flurry like 7 times now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> ive seen flurry like 7 times now


Ouch


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 29, 2020)

ciao


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> View attachment 280798


me on the "what do you look like" thread tbh

also



hmmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> me on the "what do you look like" thread tbh
> 
> also
> View attachment 280801
> hmmmm


TAKE HIM


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

K e e p h i m


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

iwas thinking about getting stitches but he doesn’t fit my town theme and also I am poor


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

i'm going to do a coin toss to determine luckys fate.

best 3 out of 5


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Keep lucky


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

2 heads... 3 tails..

it was very close, but lucky stays


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

YES YES YES


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

on the island lol

heads = comes
tails = stays


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

wait what


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

im island hopping lol, for a hopeful longtime 10th resident, so i need it to be perfect


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

But what about lucky-


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> But what about lucky-


he just wasn't lucky enough for the coin toss


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

but now he’s abandoned


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Lucky is gone,


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Im having trouble coping with this fact


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

_lucky nooooo_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

poor lucky has been abandoned


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

ive been island hopping for close to 7 hours now this is nuts


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

You couldve just kept lucky


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

Dang

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Woah I just had a lightning strike that scared me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You j u s t noticed?


Y e s
You can block me for being blind.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Y e s
> You can block me for being blind.


nah you're my friend uwu


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

my island could use a doctor....

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

raddle is next on the coin toss of fate.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 280841
> my island could use a doctor....
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020
> ...


Get everyone tested on your island!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

and with 3 heads in a row... pen islands newest (and hopefully last for a while) resident is



dr. raddle


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

You’ve done a huge favour for everyone on your island.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You’ve done a huge favour for everyone on your island.


he did say this is the best day since he learned about pasghetti... not sure he's phd yet


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

I had to look up what pasghetti was. Uhh, now I’m having second thoughts...


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

*


WE DID IT BOYS AND GIRLS AND NON-BINARY FOLK, EUREKA IS FINALLY A 5 STAR ISLAND*


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Congrats on 5 stars!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *View attachment 280864WE DID IT BOYS AND GIRLS AND NON-BINARY FOLK, EUREKA IS FINALLY A 5 STAR ISLAND*


ALREADY :000

CONGRATS


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Guess I'll win for a few seconds before going to sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Taking it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Still not asleep, should have waited a few more minutes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

: D


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Almost there... You just need to post a bit more!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Looooool


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Alright I'm too tired to keep doing this, so you finally win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Alright


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Nah I win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Okay, you win.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Aww, that robot looks so sad :/


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

good job!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

Din: let's dance!
Link: *walks in a circle*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

oh no
that minigame -_- 
*bad memories*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't remember that ...

ok nintendo: seasons/ages remake, when?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

You forgot Maple exists... okay.


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

apparently  I'm sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Running out of Seasons gifs. I never got to play Ages.


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

never played ages either. Also never actually finished seasons I believe
I have a tendency not to finish zelda games on mobile consoles. I played links awakening, oracle of seasons, phantom hourglass, spirit tracks, ... any that I'm forgetting?
but I only ever finished awakening ... the remake on switch. I did see my brother finish it once


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Hi


Sup


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You forgot Maple exists... okay.


Don't worry, even I forget I exist sometimes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

oh no no no
oh no no no

WHY IS TWICE STUCK IN MY HEAD
I LISTENED TO ONE SONG


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> oh no no no
> oh no no no
> 
> WHY IS TWICE STUCK IN MY HEAD
> I LISTENED TO ONE SONG


HAHAHA the power they hold


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

seularin said:


> HAHAHA the power they hold


thing is BlackPink is my favorite

god dangit twice why are your songs also good ;-;


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> thing is BlackPink is my favorite
> 
> god dangit twice why are your songs also good ;-;


not a blink but ive been listening to how you like that for an hr straight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

seularin said:


> not a blink but ive been listening to how you like that for an hr straight


I love that song A LOT :0

I think I've listened to it for two hours yesterday straight


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I love that song A LOT :0
> 
> I think I've listened to it for two hours yesterday straight


they looked so badass omg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

seularin said:


> they looked so badass omg


Oml ikr????

Just oh my god they finally had a comeback :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

page 1807 of LPTPW is now K-pop


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Oml ikr????
> 
> Just oh my god they finally had a comeback :/
> 
> ...


LMAO right

im yg neglecting my villagers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

seularin said:


> LMAO right
> 
> im yg neglecting my villagers


oof I heard about that

you mean YG entertainment mistreating BP?
found out a few months ago and I'm
s a d


----------



## Kurb (Jun 30, 2020)

last night the strangest dream 
8 sailed away to china
in a little rowboat to find ya
and you said you have to get your landry done


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Mods are asleep post good K-pop


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> oof I heard about that
> 
> you mean YG entertainment mistreating BP?
> found out a few months ago and I'm
> s a d


yeah ): nbody even had to tell me they were being mistreated lol im not stanning until justice for bp


----------



## Kurb (Jun 30, 2020)

No
Post Nothing gonna Break my Stride


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 30, 2020)

Shot some fireworks last night

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

I am bleeding 
a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

I am obsessed with turtles now


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 30, 2020)

turtles are so cUtE

also @Rosie977 I have re-appeared c:<


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> turtles are so cUtE
> 
> also @Rosie977 I have re-appeared c:<


Welcome back :000


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> turtles are so cUtE
> 
> also @Rosie977 I have re-appeared c:<


yay hi!


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 30, 2020)

ninja'd!? on here? no 

hii!! :>> and thanks ohare! good to see you both againn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Good to see you, and yay we're almost complete again!

@Pinkshade 
@Pinkshade 
@Pinkshade 
You come back too!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 30, 2020)

ok so
do people know what new leaf is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so
> do people know what new leaf is


N o. 
What is that, like a rip off of New Horizons? lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so
> do people know what new leaf is


yes I played it

bob and diana are my besties forever


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 30, 2020)

Lol noooo Rosieee... It came before new horizons.......


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



bunn1es said:


> Lol noooo Rosieee... It came before new horizons.......


Yeah, I know... I actually played it, just wanted to say that.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

Omg Abri did you get that commissioned? I LOVE IT!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 281152
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Yesssss I did ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so
> do people know what new leaf is


Is this a serious question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

New Leaf... I haven't heard that name in years.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is this a serious question?


Yes. I’m referring to most people playing Nh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

I mean, there were probably people back in the New Leaf era complaining about how no one knows about City Folk anymore.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 30, 2020)

I started with CF because my sister had a copy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

I started with New Leaf because I got into the series late...
I almost started with Wild World, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

I started with New Leaf

BOB AND DIANA ARE SUPREME


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 30, 2020)

started with gamecube


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

I never had a Gamecube. You can blame mom who didn't want me to have video games for a while.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

What happened?


Spoiler: Oh no why is my name brown now?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What happened?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oh no why is my name brown now?
> ...


I don't know but a lot of usernames are brown now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

OMG WHY IS MY USER BROWN


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Huh, that's strange. If I remember right, brown names used to indicated a banned user, but obviously we haven't all been banned.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

__





						Not sure if right place to post, but why did some usernames just turn brown?
					

I don't know if this is just me but,   Why is my username brown? I looked at the color key and it can mean a lot of things but it JUST turned brown? And it's not just me  But not all are brown? I think I saw some who's users aren't brown?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> OMG WHY IS MY USER BROWN


I was wondering the same thing for mine. WHAT IS IT!?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

HEY IT'S BLACK AGAIN


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Okay it's back to normal now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

oof already make a thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't know what happened. For a second I thought people had been banned, then I saw my username was brown but I could still post.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

What just happened?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Huh... it fixed. Okaaaay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

It's still brown oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> It's still brown oh no


Not for me. Yours is black again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

__





						Not sure if right place to post, but why did some usernames just turn brown?
					

I don't know if this is just me but,   Why is my username brown? I looked at the color key and it can mean a lot of things but it JUST turned brown? And it's not just me  But not all are brown? I think I saw some who's users aren't brown?



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Vrisnem posted.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Admins: "Okay we just need to set the permissions like this..." _Accidentally bans everyone_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Admins: "Okay we just need to set the permissions like this..." _Accidentally bans everyone_


Nah fam

we became NPCs


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

*Takes Jingle's bells* Hey I'm an NPC too, gimme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Takes Jingle's bells* Hey I'm an NPC too, gimme


NO MINE!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

If I win this thread maybe Jingle will give me his Bells.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

No I win now ha Yay imma be rich!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> If I win this thread maybe Jingle will give me his Bells.


well you lost, the bells are mine


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Let me win and I'll share if you do


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

We could always work as a team to take Jingle's Bells. He can't stop all of us.


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We could always work as a team to take Jingle's Bells. He can't stop all of us.


y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We could always work as a team to take Jingle's Bells. He can't stop all of us.


scam them by saying your turnips are 99999999999 bells each but you need to give your bells


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> y e s


You lure him in with your cake collectibles, then I'll freeze him with my frost eggs.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

what are you guys plotting


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what are you guys plotting


you heard nothing just a reminder I have a katana


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what are you guys plotting


We're stealing Jingle's bells

I'm in!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

im calling booker and copper.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what are you guys plotting


we're stealing Jingle's bells

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Enxssi said:


> im calling booker and copper.


please do I miss Copper


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im calling booker and copper.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

How does he have so many doe??


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im calling booker and copper.


Quick, we can't have any witnesses! No one shall know our crime.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> How does he have so many doe??


idek


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm not a part of this.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 281214


UGH fine I won’t do it... can’t believe I got blackmailed... this is the third time this week!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> UGH fine I won’t do it... can’t believe I got blackmailed... this is the third time this week!


GET BLACKMAILED ON


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

I WILL be reviewing my legal options


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm sure none of us thought we would be robbing a magical reindeer for fictional currency when we signed up for this site, yet here we are.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm sure none of us thought we would be robbing a magical reindeer for fictional currency when we signed up for this site, yet here we are.


haha i did...

n't


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm sure none of us thought we would be robbing a magical reindeer for fictional currency when we signed up for this site, yet here we are.


LOL


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

I am not pleased


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Splatoon didn't exist when I signed up... What am I supposed to say now?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

_I'm ready_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _I'm ready_


KNIVES OUT


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Why knives


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why knives


Why not knives?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

What is going on

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

_are we actually doing this?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is going on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> _are we actually doing this?_


MURDER JINGLE

MURDER JINGLE

NO TOY DAY


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Is there a riot now on Jingle


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> MURDER JINGLE
> 
> MURDER JINGLE
> 
> NO TOY DAY


nooooo


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why knives


Other options:


Spoiler: Kick












Spoiler: Katana











Spoiler: Punch











Spoiler: Eye poke


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Savage


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Other options:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kick
> ...


i vote for Katana


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

I just got here what is happening

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

I saw knives


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I just got here what is happening
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> I saw knives


WE'RE KILLING JINGLE FOR HIS BELLS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I just got here what is happening
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> I saw knives


Read back it's actually pretty funny


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> WE'RE KILLING JINGLE FOR HIS BELLS


W-what


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

What did Jingle do wrong


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

I just wanted to rob Jingle. If we kill him that'll make it much harder to get away.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

What is happening


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just wanted to rob Jingle. If we kill him that'll make it much harder to get away.


hmmm true


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Help I’m being blackmailed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just wanted to rob Jingle. If we kill him that'll make it much harder to get away.


Hm true

dang it I wanted reindeer for lunch


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Rob Jingle, go inside Jingles house at 12am and get the bells, done.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 281249 Help I’m being blackmailed


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Im going to look at memes to cleanse my soul of whatever foul play is going on here


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Pls untie I have a family


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

This is going way too fast


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rob Jingle, go inside Jingles house at 12am and get the bells, done.


awww no damage. I've been preparing for this.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 281250View attachment 281251View attachment 281252


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

My brain cant keep up so i will find more luigi memes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Pls untie I have a family






gib tbt or greymail because black is bad


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

B l a c k m a i l


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Damage makes you caught by the police


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Damage makes you caught by the police


wear gloves, leave no finger prints


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> View attachment 281253
> 
> gib tbt or greymail because black is bad


*NEVER!*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *NEVER!*


gib 100 tbt or


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you want Ribbon to join this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you want Ribbon to join this?


NO
why?
THE SUN IS A DEADLY LAZER


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Spoiler: S t e a l t h


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> gib 100 tbt or
> View attachment 281254


I ain’t doing it I need that money to buy money stuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I ain’t doing it I need that money to buy money stuff


understandable have a nice day
but


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Ohh yall are planning a murder i see

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

Well it seems like it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Jingle only made one post and lasted for one day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

I AM STEALTHY BLACK OCTOLING NOW


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

__





						Jingle has arrived in town!
					

HO HO HO! Wait, what?  Hi everyone, it's Jingle! I'm dropping by to let you all know that my very own Jingle's Sled has opened in the TBT Shop this evening to celebrate snowfall on The Bell Tree! I've gotta go now, but you'll want to check out my sled for a brand new animated holiday collectible...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Jingle only made one post and lasted for one day


Exactly! What is he even doing with those Bells?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Heheheh even more rich than she already is Taiga


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I AM STEALTHY BLACK OCTOLING NOW


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NO
> why?
> THE SUN IS A DEADLY LAZER


I don't know what a bill wurtz quote has to do with this but ooooookay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Heheheh even more rich than she already is Taiga


YOU DIDN'T HEAR THAT ANOTHER WARNING ABOUT MY KATANA IF YOU DON'T STAY QUIET


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what a bill wurtz quote as to do with this but ooooookay


bill wurtz solves all problems.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know what a bill wurtz quote as to do with this but ooooookay


If you expected this thread to make any sense whatsoever, I don't know what to say.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Im scared


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> understandable have a nice day
> but
> View attachment 281257





 Don’t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 281266 Don’t


Y E S


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Okay this may be enough tbt for the day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

My brain cannot process this robbing of jingle


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Let me go or you get poked


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

And whatever is happening w voodoo dude


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Let me go or you get poked


bold of you to assume I can't set you on fire


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> And whatever is happening w voodoo dude


Oh that's just our hostage, don't worry.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Maaaaybe I should get Ribbon.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Ahem better?


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Ok for Jingle


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> bold of you to assume I can't set you on fire




 That’s it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Actually I'll brb, bye for now!


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

OMAE WA MOU SHINDEIRU JINGLE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> OMAE WA MOU SHINDEIRU JINGLE


Now youre stabbed With sharp needle


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Someone rename a gc featuring Jingle


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh no unhappy home hasnt responded she must be plotting something


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

She is plotting something against Jingle


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

but I stabbed her
with needle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh no unhappy home hasnt responded she must be plotting something











						DonÞt burn a voodoo doll, drown it, says paranormal investigator
					

BRADFORD, Pa. ã DonÞt burn your voodoo dolls. Throw them in the lake.




					www.oleantimesherald.com
				











	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

you do realize needle is tiny >:3

it hurt but


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

I renamed a gc


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

now you are drowning too oops

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

@Unhappyhome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 281306now you are drowning too oops


*switches avatars*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAABLJGHJGJKJLFFJGKNMNKBKJJLJJKYKJHLJHJGB
wait do I even need oxygen??,,,,??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> AAAAAAAAAABLJGHJGJKJLFFJGKNMNKBKJJLJJKYKJHLJHJGB
> wait do I even need oxygen??,,,,??


idek


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Maybe if you’re human


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Water... Yeah, I'm out of here.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Why are you robbing a reindeer? *picks up the dolls from the water*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

CURSE YOU UNHAPPYHOME! YOU WILL RUE THE DAY YOU CROSSED ME!!!!!! IM GONNA,uh, IM GONNA SET YOUR SAD MORTGAGE SELF ON FIRE!!!


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

We need bells from him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> CURSE YOU UNHAPPYHOME! YOU WILL RUE THE DAY YOU CROSSED ME!!!!!! IM GONNA,uh, IM GONNA SET YOUR SAD MORTGAGE SELF ON FIRE!!!


HAHA IM GETTING A USERNAME CHANGE


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

90 more


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> HAHA IM GETTING A USERNAME CHANGE
> View attachment 281311


NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO


I ONLY NEED 90 TBT SO HAH


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

ugh I’m cold and wet now


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Its flooding and its cold
Imagine Lptpw in real life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 281313 ugh I’m cold and wet now


WANT ME TO BOIL THE WATER?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Its flooding and its cold
> Imagine Lptpw in real life


duck cult and squid cult lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> WANT ME TO BOIL THE WATER?


i swear, if you boil the water I’m gonna—


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i swear, if you boil the water I’m gonna—


*water bubbling noises*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

*puts both dolls on a shelf*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *water bubbling noises*





 GOSH DANG IT THIS IS ASSAULT I AM _SO _TELLING BOOKER AND COPPER NOW!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

maybe if I LOOK at the boiling water it wI’ll take longer to boil


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> maybe if I LOOK at the boiling water it wI’ll take longer to boil


no it's already boiling

run


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Our Jingle plot has ended, now we must stop the flooding.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

...you can stop the water from boiling now, since the jingle robbery has been cancelled...
pls it hurts


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2020)

Maybe I should thwack you all so I can win on this thread and lose on another one!


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Comes out all wet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ...you can stop the water from boiling now, since the jingle robbery has been cancelled...
> pls it hurts


fine



cold water


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

*Gets wet in cold water*
You know that causes hypothermia


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> *Gets wet in cold water*
> You know that causes hypothermia


it's not that cold

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

only 0 degrees


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> it's not that cold
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> only 0 degrees


Celsius?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

*sniffles* I’m sad now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

GETTING A USER CHANGE RIGHT NOW WOO


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh you're boiling water? I could use some tea right about now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

hola amigahs i new 2 frum 

i liek penk and purpl


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice user


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hola amigahs i new 2 frum
> 
> i liek penk and purpl


Hello... Can you drain the water... It's going to kill me.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hola amigahs i new 2 frum
> 
> i liek penk and purpl


I can’t call you a sad mortgage now and idk how to feel


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can’t call you a sad mortgage now and idk how to feel


i am pretzel salt


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> GETTING A USER CHANGE RIGHT NOW WOO


Congrats!
...
I'll get some towels and ice cubes...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

I WILL RUB SALT IN YOUR WOUNDS


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Congrats!
> ...
> I'll get some towels and ice cubes...


thank you...it’s so cold


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Is the water gone?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is the water gone?


No (but how much water is there?)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

@Saltyy YOU DID IT! CONGRATS!!!!
I saw you and actually didn't recognize it was you, I thought someone stole your name. BUT NO ITS YOU YAAAYY!


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Lets force the sun to make it hot outside so no flood.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lets force the sun to make it hot outside so no flood.


Ok! Oh, but make it rain here, I want rain where I live.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> win


My win


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> My win


everyone's win


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> everyone's win


No just mine


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> No just mine


No me


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

It's raining right now... (I win)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

our win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> It's raining right now... (I win)


Lucky


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> No me


No mines


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Is it dry yet? I don't want to drown


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> No mines


Let's take this to lptpl instead i can win there


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it dry yet? I don't want to drown


Yes, but it'll rain soon.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Let's take this to lptpl instead i can win there


I will still win


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

No me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

No not u


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Me


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> No not u


please let me have this win, i almost drowned


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Meh


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

pls


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Yes, but it'll rain soon.


I don't care. It's already raining storming outside my house.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Guys i want this now-
> 
> View attachment 281287


if it works out _*we're getting this *_@ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Plop


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: Plop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281339


*screaming Inkling sounds*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler: Plop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281339


Everyone have umbrellas?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Everyone have umbrellas?


I'm just staying inside my house. No rain is going to touch me!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Everyone have umbrellas?


Uhhhhh


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhh


Did it ever rain in Inkopolis?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Gah it’s rainibg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Did it ever rain in Inkopolis?


Maybe


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Maybe


Did everyone have Splat Brellas? (or normal umbrellas?)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Did everyone have Splat Brellas? (or normal umbrellas?)


Uhhhh like this?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh like this?


Yup...
edit: does anyone have Jingle's RV in their campground? (just curious, don't want to visit)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh like this?


I’ve never asked you this...but what is your splatoon main?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’ve never asked you this...but what is your splatoon main?


Uh... maybe brush... I don't really know, though.


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Lemon revived the chat


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes lemons save everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Lemonade


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Iced tea


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 30, 2020)

Jam


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 30, 2020)

final win



for now


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

I win again. (never tried lemonade before...)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

@Saltyy @ohare01 I couldn't post it there, so here


Spoiler: Hehehehehehehehe


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Saltyy @ohare01 I couldn't post it there, so here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehehehehehehehe
> ...


_whyyyyy_


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> @Saltyy @ohare01 I couldn't post it there, so here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehehehehehehehe
> ...


What is this?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Ready to lose.  Any moment now...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks. I didn't like that I was winning for 8 hours straight. No, really...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 1, 2020)

No me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

This thread is back on track again since we took the other stuff to private chats huh? :v


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

ugh Tom's eyes are so hard to draw


Spoiler: my dumb solution









rip


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ugh Tom's eyes are so hard to draw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my dumb solution
> ...


_I don't mean to be mean but it's kinda cursed_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I don't mean to be mean but it's kinda cursed_


No it's definitely cursed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> No it's definitely cursed


yeah..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Ah what if I make his eyes closed? that might work since I obviously can't do them open. I'll try that!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2020)

I win nothing!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 1, 2020)

I win


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm sure none of us thought we would be robbing a magical reindeer for fictional currency when we signed up for this site, yet here we are.


Welcome to out of context quotes. i’m your host. Kurbus


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WUH OH WUH OH says the fat dodo ahhh this is stressful


#2


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb pinged me while quoting my post, so I might as well win this thread while I'm here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

EA games


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Sodium Hydrate


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

E


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Also i am still bumping threads for 15TBT


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

@ohare01, wasn't your old username Sugaryy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

wow i won


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> @ohare01, wasn't your old username Sugaryy?


Yea lol


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea lol


and Unhappyhome is now Saltyy...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> and Unhappyhome is now Saltyy...


I knowww I regret changing we could've been twins


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I knowww I regret changing we could've been twins


imagine if somebody became Spicyy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> imagine if somebody became Spicyy


Anyone wanna fund?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Anyone wanna fund?


begging killed the thread


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb’s pfp is immaculate


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

I shall temporarily take this win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 1, 2020)

No, me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

no me


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Don’t tell me this thread will be flooded again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

revive the inkling cult please


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> revive the inkling cult please


H o w


----------



## happyabg (Jul 1, 2020)

Did I win?  LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Kurb’s pfp is immaculate


hahjahjhaja


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar View attachment 281703


We don't need a covid safety cult


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We don't need a covid safety cult


Yes we do

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

@Saltyy Yes, that purple spot is the drool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes we do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm going to kill splat you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

K u r b NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

보란 듯이 무너졌어
바닥을 뚫고 저 지하까지
_옷 끝자락 잡겠다고
저 높이 두 손을 뻗어봐도_


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

날개 잃은 채로 추락했던 날 어두운 나날 속에 갇혀 있던 날 그때쯤에 넌 날 끝내야 했어


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Uhhhh


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

날개 잃은 채로 추락했던 날 어두운 나날 속에 갇혀 있던 날 그때쯤에 넌 날 끝내야 했어


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

I a


Saltyy said:


> 날개 잃은 채로 추락했던 날 어두운 나날 속에 갇혀 있던 날 그때쯤에 넌 날 끝내야 했어


I’m going to light your computer on fire


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

Why?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

sorry


Spoiler: Well I'm hungry again...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Why?


Click the text


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I a
> 
> I’m going to light your computer on fire


c:

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

lyrics to the new bp song but with a twist


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> 
> lyrics to the new bp song but with a twist


DON’T TRUST HER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

YOU KNOW THE RULES

AND SO DO I


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

nevermind ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> DON’T TRUST HER


you do realize 

날개 잃은 채로 추락했던 날 어두운 나날 속에 갇혀 있던 날 그때쯤에 넌 날 끝내야 했어 
are lyrics to a bp song but the link isn't


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m spoiling it


Spoiler: cocococococococ 



It’s Never gonna Give You Up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m spoiling it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cocococococococ
> ...


hello senor no fun allowed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

So uh
Birthday is in 3-2 days depending on if you count today as over
Birthday is July 4th


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

ok Happy birthday


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m spoiling it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cocococococococ
> ...


I figured it out after this post...


Saltyy said:


> YOU KNOW THE RULES
> 
> AND SO DO I


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

can we take a moment to appreciate the new Jackbox game relveal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

I get New Horizons 10 days after Kurb's birthday.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice


Seastar said:


> I get New Horizons 10 days after Kurb's birthday.


Cool

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

TBT Fair or special collectible on independence day?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: I can post tricks too aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m spoiling it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cocococococococ
> ...


Rickrolling is still a thing?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

sad ruined rick roll win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Of course nobody would look at the Pokemon Black/White video to learn it's actually Splatoon. aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

HE UPLOADED ITTT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HE UPLOADED ITTT


??????


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

This guy is like TheZZAZZGlitch but for everything


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This guy is like TheZZAZZGlitch but for everything


Ooookkkaaaayyyy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

ajajajauybcvbss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: If you like Kirby then pleeeaaassseee nobody looks at this when I post it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: If you like Kirby then pleeeaaassseee nobody looks at this when I post it.


no because u have sad avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no because u have sad avatar


No, this is my sad avatar


Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, this is my sad avatar
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

oh no corona


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No, this is my sad avatar
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Then why are you :I


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh no corona


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Then why are you :I


I feel "meh".


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Mkay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh no corona


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Ok so
I professionally use Photoshop, a real GFX suite
and someone who is registered as someone who can teach technology
is having someone use GOOGLE SHEETS (Excel) as a GFX demonstration
Yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so
> I professionally use Photoshop, a real GFX suite
> and someone who is registered as someone who can teach technology
> is having someone use GOOGLE SHEETS (Excel) as a GFX demonstration
> Yeah


I should try the free trial


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay


okay to what


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Wait
So
In Octo Expansion
You go through the Villi
Which is a tiny tiny part of the intestine
And it’s really big in Octo
So how did that work
And why is the throat phase so short
Compared to the Villi
They seem the same length as the Octo
What kind of intestines does the statue have like WOW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait
> So
> In Octo Expansion
> You go through the Villi
> ...


i'm assuming it's like a statue

Idek


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

I will pretend you did not just try to remind everyone what the underground building is called


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I will pretend you did not just try to remind everyone what the underground building is called


Statue 
Of a human
David


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 1, 2020)

i win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Statue
> Of a human
> David


_S t o p
I don't care if Animal Crossing has that too_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Statue
> Of a human
> David


*tragic flashbacks to Josuke's David*


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 1, 2020)

i win!!!!!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *tragic flashbacks to Josuke's David*


_I don't even want to know_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *tragic flashbacks to Josuke's David*


what


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

No seriously there are many inaccuracies in Splatoon and i’m pointing them all out


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No seriously there are many inaccuracies in Splatoon and i’m pointing them all out


are you so sad that you have nothing to do but nitpick at a game where squids shoot out ink


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Statue
> Of a human
> David


It's actually Hermes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> are you so sad that you have nothing to do but nitpick at a game where squids shoot out ink


THEY DO THAT IN REAL LIFE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Treeleaf said:


> It's actually Hermes.


Be quiet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THEY DO THAT IN REAL LIFE


yep you are very sad

and for the record yes they shoot out ink in real life

but it's not colored and it doesn't shoot out of guns


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No seriously there are many inaccuracies in Splatoon and i’m pointing them all out


I mean... squids/octopi being 100% liquid wasn't already inaccurate enough for you? I'm kinda doubtful evolution would actually achieve that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No seriously there are many inaccuracies in Splatoon and i’m pointing them all out


well here you go

squids do not sing
squids don't have parties in where they argue over material items that humans use such as toilet paper
squids did not have a war with octolings
humans aren't extinct

should i carry on?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I mean... squids/octopi being 100% liquid wasn't already inaccurate enough for you? I'm kinda doubtful evolution would actually achieve that.


How are their bodies liquid? If anything, theit bones have turned into something so dense it can be squished to the point of submerging in ink

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Saltyy said:


> well here you go
> 
> squids do not sing
> squids don't have parties in where they argue over material items that humans use such as toilet paper
> ...


octoling s aren’t real things
How many hours of splatoon do you have


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How are their bodies liquid? If anything, theit bones have turned into something so dense it can be squished to the point of submerging in ink


They don't have bones?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How are their bodies liquid? If anything, theit bones have turned into something so dense it can be squished to the point of submerging in ink
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> 
> ...


man your really sad

like 400 hours


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How are their bodies liquid? If anything, theit bones have turned into something so dense it can be squished to the point of submerging in ink


_Marie actually told me squids have no bones while I was playing. E x p l a i n_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> man your really sad
> 
> like 400 hours


Ok so that’s more sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> They don't have bones?


@Kurb 

whatcha gonna say bout dis


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Marie actually told me squids have no bones while I was playing. E x p l a i n_


Well, i guess the evolution already happened


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so that’s more sad


ohare01 has over 1,000 i think


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Kurb
> 
> whatcha gonna say bout dis


Well they never evolved
Well they did evolve to have a primate brain 
So


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well they never evolved
> Well they did evolve to have a primate brain
> So


how do i ban someone for trying to find logic in a fictional game where nothing makes sense


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> how do i ban someone for trying to find logic in a fictional game where nothing makes sense


Comedy club’s thataway


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

_You don't get to know my sad low number of hours. _
I spent a few years just watching my brother play


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

is it just me or is this getting heated


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Once mods find these few pages we’re getting _bAAaned_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it just me or is this getting heated


I hope not


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Once mods find these few pages we’re getting _bAAaned_


nah it's not really a flamewar


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

How are you not questioning _all _of grizzco? why talk about squid bones while the whole company makes no sense

Edit: This isn't a flamewar don't worry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How are you not questioning _all _of grizzco? why talk about squid bones while the whole company makes no sense


true


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How are you not questioning _all _of grizzco? why talk about squid bones while the whole company makes no sense


What did grizzco do wrong
If anything it’s the easiest to explain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> How are you not questioning _all _of grizzco? why talk about squid bones while the whole company makes no sense


Why do we want fish eggs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What did grizzco do wrong
> If anything it’s the easiest to explain


ah yes

a sculpture of a bear with a walkie talkie inside that wants you to kill fish with weapons and frying pans for their unborn golden children to use as power sources what could be weird about that?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What did grizzco do wrong
> If anything it’s the easiest to explain


Wait-
A company.
Run by a wooden bear.
The squids are being payed to collect eggs and kill things.

_What makes sense about that?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ah yes
> 
> a sculpture of a bear with a walkie talkie inside that wants you to kill fish with weapons and frying pans for their unborn golden children to use as power sources what could be weird about that?


@Rosie977


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do we want fish eggs?


Presumably power. Now lemme Explain grizzco
 Ok so Salmon became Salmonods, who come upstream waay less often. Every 100 years. Bosses are technologies Salmonids have developed over the few thousand years to reclaim their land.
Grizzco took advantage of this to get golden eggs

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Wait-
> A company.
> Run by a wooden bear.
> The squids are being payed to collect eggs and kill things.
> ...


IT‘S A RADIOO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Presumably power. Now lemme Explain grizzco
> Ok so Salmon became Salmonods, who come upstream waay less often. Every 100 years. Bosses are technologies Salmonids have developed over the few thousand years to reclaim their land.
> Grizzco took advantage of this to get golden eggs
> 
> ...


that makes no sense


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

New question...
How did a cat survive being put in a time capsule?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> that makes no sense


How does it not make sense


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Presumably power. Now lemme Explain grizzco
> Ok so Salmon became Salmonods, who come upstream waay less often. Every 100 years. Bosses are technologies Salmonids have developed over the few thousand years to reclaim their land.
> Grizzco took advantage of this to get golden eggs
> 
> ...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> New question...
> How did a cat survive being put in a time capsule?


he's raymond's son so they had to save him

IDEK


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> New question...
> How did a cat survive being put in a time capsule?


Splatoon lore never explained how long ago humans thrived
So we can assume it was thousands of years after today
And humans perfected cryogenic human storage 
So when Judd’s machine was unplugged, presto, Judd!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 281778


Do you not see the antenna


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Splatoon lore never explained how long ago humans thrived
> So we can assume it was thousands of years after today
> And humans perfected cryogenic human storage
> So when Judd’s machine was unplugged, presto, Judd!


judd is ugly

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Kurb said:


> Splatoon lore never explained how long ago humans thrived
> So we can assume it was thousands of years after today
> And humans perfected cryogenic human storage
> So when Judd’s machine was unplugged, presto, Judd!
> ...


IT'S A WALKIE TALKIEEEEE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> judd is ugly


No


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> judd is ugly


lil Judd better used to be my switch pfp

Dont get me wrong I like both but L i l J u d d


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Splatoon lore never explained how long ago humans thrived
> So we can assume it was thousands of years after today
> And humans perfected cryogenic human storage
> So when Judd’s machine was unplugged, presto, Judd!
> ...


_*Then why would they send a cat and not a human?*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Then why would they send a cat and not a human?*_


Because,the inventor said ”goodbye my dear judd,“ and some other stuff, presuming that he couldn’t be frozen for some complication


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Fine


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Literally all their posts is just random stuff


Spoiler: Wait more confusion?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

judd = ugly


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

don’t argue about splatoon lore or python because i will win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don’t argue about splatoon lore or python because i will win


no 

also did you watch the video in my sig


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don’t argue about splatoon lore or python because i will win


_You didn't win this _


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _You didn't win this _its not over


exact!y


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _You didn't win this _


How did i not win this
I literally refuted every point until you gave up


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> don’t argue about splatoon lore or python because i will win


No... what is that Twitter thing Rosie posted?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278320882365026305If y’all get this i owe you 5tbt


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278320882365026305If y’all get this i owe you 5tbt


The art style looks familiar... but that's it.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The art style looks familiar... but that's it.


Thats not it abahahan


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278320882365026305If y’all get this i owe you 5tbt


7 billion humans?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't like math. So...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 7 billion humans?


Yes but that’s not what i mean
Read what i typed in tHe tweet
How did you know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Idek


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Imagine



This is the on,y hint you’re gonna get


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ImagineView attachment 281780
> This is the on,y hint you’re gonna get


Esoahetti?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry, I can only think about a certain character who likes to make spaghetti.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Esoahetti?


spaghetti erbniudw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> spaghetti erbniudw


You crossed out the bottom so 


UGH IDK


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Dumb guess... are the humans dead?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Look up spaghetti code


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

This is code related? *No thanks.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look up spaghetti code


okay then


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Whos attending the funeral 
Animal crossing new horizons 
My town 
July 15th


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whos attending the funeral
> Animal crossing new horizons
> My town
> July 15th


*island


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *island


Ok but who’s attending


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok but who’s attending


not me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

idek what the video is I still can't watch it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whos attending the funeral
> Animal crossing new horizons
> My town
> July 15th


_*Oh, more Stryder7x videos? Y e s*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> idek what the video is I still can't watch it


why


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

what


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why


eh my typical youtube problems


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

[insert joke about crashing Paper Mario]


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Ughhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

signing up for the bell tree forums crashed paper mario


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ughhhhh


I don't know what you're ughing about but same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I don't know what you're ughing about but same


just feeling so mehhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Help, Kurb made a joke I laughed at.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

committing genocide in 82 states crashed undertale


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Okay, not getting it anymore.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

what I've had a very meh day too actually


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

I don’t know it’s just smthin i came up with 
Am gonna go watch Stryker full time now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

_:.Lemon.:_


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Why lemons?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Lemon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Lemons are good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Lemons are good


facts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

That lemon is getting bigger


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler








[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes lemons
tbt please give us more emotes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

The other generic:


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

__





						Error - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com
				




Lemon adoptables


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

TBT PLEASE GIVE US MORE LEMONS


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Clockwise said:


> TBT PLEASE GIVE US MORE LEMONS


we need sad lemon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

I am lemon


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

I made sad lemon long time ago






	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020





__





						last person to post wins
					

:lemon:



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh no lemon cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

if there's a lemon cult, I'm orange again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

no lemon cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *tragic flashbacks to Josuke's David*


LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Nope, I'm staying octo/squid.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ohare01 has over 1,000 i think


Over 1,600

I also have over 1,000, maybe over 2,000 in splatoon 1


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

What if I don't like lemons?
Wait no I've had lemonade, so that's a lie.


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Lemons are good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

I can just say I don't like sour then...


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

oh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Okay just got finished reading the thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

lemon is gud


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah, I had sweet lemonade


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Actually I want lemonade now lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

I have homemade lemon juice without sweetener


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

I want brownies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I want brownies


I have some actually


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I have some actually


Okay but my mom is making some lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay but my mom is making some lol


noice


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

I made a better pfp


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

What if I made a lemon squ- OOPS here I go again.

Actually, can the squid maker load please???


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

Is this gonna be another cult?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Is this gonna be another cult?


If it is, it's not my idea.


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Maybe I might change to lemon, who knows...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Is this gonna be another cult?


I hope not


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 281799View attachment 281800


I'm you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: I tried


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

__





						Footballs/basketballs rant
					

This is a bit of a rant but I can’t stress enough of why we can’t kick/throw the balls around?  This would have been an amazing opportunity and feature that would allow us to interact with villagers and Online players to play football/basketball.. a little feature like that would add so much...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I'm so immature


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes lol perfect
made her hair thing green too


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Shall I change to a yellow inkling?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Fine I changed mine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Lemon inkling cult

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Someone link me to the maker


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

I caved in


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Wait what is going on

I'm in


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Remember my duck squid?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

LEMON INKLING


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

I joineddd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

LEMON INKLING


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 1, 2020)

Well I'm up for it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 1, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Well I'm up for it.


Woo lemon cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

__





						Unofficial Splatoon thread
					

This is just a general meeting place for the Inklings and Octolings! I'm going to put it in the basement because it might get spammy. Please stay on topic!  I hope this is allowed, I'm really sorry if it isn't!  Edit: now revived as the lemon Inkling thread Edit: back to normal



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Wooooooo


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 2, 2020)

Ah yes lemons + inkling= linklings or Inkmons


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Ah yes lemons + inkling= linklings or Inkmons


Uhhhh no.
Linkling = Link as an Inkling
Inkmons sounds like a Pokemon crossover.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 2, 2020)

Instead of ink they just spray lemon juice into your eyes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



Seastar said:


> Uhhhh no.
> Linkling = Link as an Inkling
> Inkmons sounds like a Pokemon crossover.


_*Lemlings *_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

Lemonling

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Instead of ink they just spray lemon juice into your eyes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020
> 
> ...


O h n o


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Instead of ink they just spray lemon juice into your eyes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Kinda sounds like... Lemmings. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kinda sounds like... Lemmings. Hmmmmmmmm


LEMONLINGS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> LEMONLINGS


M a y b e


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

As a fan of Starcraft, these lemon inklings are _terrifying_.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Wha


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha


EN TARO ADUN!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> As a fan of Starcraft, these lemon inklings are _terrifying_.


A good lemon really do be like that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

MY LIFE FOR AIUR


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

I'll just sit over here quietly because I'm not an evil lemon.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

meep


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> meep


Don't you know the power of that phrase? Your actions have doomed us all.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Don't you know the power of that phrase? Your actions have doomed us all.


I- what


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I- what


There was a time earlier in this thread's history when people were saying "meep" for days. I had to hide out in a nuclear bunker until it was over.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> There was a time earlier in this thread's history when people were saying "meep" for days. I had to hide out in a nuclear bunker until it was over.


W H A link the page I must see


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> There was a time earlier in this thread's history when people were saying "meep" for days. I had to hide out in a nuclear bunker until it was over.


W h a t


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hold on I'll look for it. 

It's less a page and more a novel of pain.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hold on I'll look for it.
> 
> It's less a page and more a novel of pain.


Ok, and I mean link the page where it started lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ugh I can't find it anymore. 

Pretty sure it was in 2019 though.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Oooooh


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 2, 2020)

It's been a bit hsgdf


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> It's been a bit hsgdf


Lemon woomy


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 2, 2020)

?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

you ok?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


no idea if that means yes, no, help me I'm in pain, ..
or are you asking me if I am asking you?
or ... 

I am confused. help me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Ciary said:


> no idea if that means yes, no, help me I'm in pain, ..
> or are you asking me if I am asking you?
> or ...
> 
> I am confused. help me


I'm just being my usual squid-self. Don't worry.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

Win win win


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

i win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

meep


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

i win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

meep


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> meep


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


nice copying and pasting skills jk i win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> nice copying and pasting skills jk i win!!!!!!!!!!


is it bad that i actually waited out the E key


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> is it bad that i actually waited out the E key


ok i will give you credit on that one but for now i win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


>


*HELLO*


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *HELLO*


wait is rosie977 a alt account??????


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> wait is rosie977 a alt account??????


No   just another cult member


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> wait is rosie977 a alt account??????


LMAO NO

we're having a cult


----------



## Kurb (Jul 2, 2020)

Look, ma! I’m still an influencer!


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO NO
> 
> we're having a cult


ooh can i join????


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

If you guys wonder why I listen to so much music

my family is being so loud I have to full blast it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



linkachu10 said:


> ooh can i join????


yep It's a lemon inkling cult c:

but i am a rebel (lime)


----------



## linkachu10 (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> LMAO NO
> 
> we're having a cult


see i even changed my avatar lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> see i even changed my avatar lol


it's a lemon inkling cult to be precise lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

__





						Unofficial Splatoon thread
					

This is just a general meeting place for the Inklings and Octolings! I'm going to put it in the basement because it might get spammy. Please stay on topic!  I hope this is allowed, I'm really sorry if it isn't!  Edit: now revived as the lemon Inkling thread Edit: back to normal



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



oh and my Inkling is drinking lime juice now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeey more cultists!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> If you guys wonder why I listen to so much music
> 
> my family is being so loud I have to full blast it
> 
> ...


Let me go do it hold on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

WE BELIEVE IN FROOT!


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WE BELIEVE IN FROOT!


Froot is helltea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

Spoiler: FROOT TAKEOVER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

*FROOT SHALL TAKE OVER THE LANDS*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

Citroot


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeey! froot!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

much froot


----------



## Kurb (Jul 2, 2020)

You wanted this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You wanted this


why


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


----------



## Kurb (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m spaweping back now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> めぶいた風イカちゃんアイコンメーカー


Thank god that wasn’t a rickroll


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m spaweping back now
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020
> 
> ...


kewl


----------



## Kurb (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

R I N G S


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hah jokes on you

youtoob broke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Hah jokes on you
> 
> youtoob broke


noice


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

blueberry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Ladies and gentlemen and people who don't fit any 

this is my recommended:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

Henlo fellow lemons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Henlo fellow lemons


I AM INSULTED


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I AM INSULTED


Ah yes, and

L i m ë


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ah yes, and
> 
> L i m ë


woomytar: the last lime


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m here to win, and I know just how to do it!

*does pose*

That Time I Got Reincarnated As A Slime Winner!

...

Darn, it didn’t work...


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

a forum game has made my mood crap


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

Ah, Clockwise using the lemon emoji and Seastar saying “woomy”.  I see everything is normal here.  Carry on.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ah, Clockwise using the lemon emoji and Seastar saying “woomy”.  I see everything is normal here.  Carry on.


also my daily mood


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ah, Clockwise using the lemon emoji and Seastar saying “woomy”.  I see everything is normal here.  Carry on.


There was a lemon Inkling cult yesterday


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> a forum game has made my mood crap


Im not in a great mood either


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2020)

Bumping this thread and totally not because I'm trying to win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Wo


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Omy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2020)

Here we go with the lemons again. Do you want me to call Tangy?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

No, you shouldn't have won in the last 12+ hours.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

This thread is dying because of all the group chats-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

*Looks in signature spoiler of @ohare01 *

Pretty accurate if I say so myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Looks in signature spoiler of @ohare01 *
> 
> Pretty accurate if I say so myself.


Y e s


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't think this thread will ever die. It's been going for almost 5 years now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't think this thread will ever die. It's been going for almost 5 years now.


I mean it's slower now lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mean it's slower now lol


unless we start a cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> unless we start a cult


O h n o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> O h n o


hmm

*checks list*
we had citrus inkling/octoling
duck/goose
and inkling/octoling

VEGETABLE DUCK CULT


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> hmm
> 
> *checks list*
> we had citrus inkling/octoling
> ...


W h a t

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

_how will we find a bunch of different pfps of vegetable ducks_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

M


Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ah, Clockwise using the lemon emoji and Seastar saying “woomy”.  I see everything is normal here.  Carry on.


You’re forgetting someone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> W h a t
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020
> 
> _how will we find a bunch of different pfps of vegetable ducks_


idek


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> M
> 
> You’re forgetting someone
> View attachment 282370



Not sure why you’re showing me this tbh.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Not sure why you’re showing me this tbh.


Because i’m still programming
And you left me out


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Because i’m still programming
> And you left me out



Fair enough.

and Kurb with the programming


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

I AM A VEGGIE DUCK


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I AM A VEGGIE DUCK


Burn it with the most kerosene lit fire you have


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Burn it with the most kerosene lit fire you have


ah yes everything is normal

kurb ruining fun by burning everything


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> and Kurb with the programming


What about me


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I AM A VEGGIE DUCK


Is it possible to eat it?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Is it possible to eat it?


no don't


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about me


also me*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 282371


that's veggieduckist


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What about me





Rosie977 said:


> also me*



And ohare and Rosie with being weebs.

great, now everyone is going to want me to mention them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> And ohare and Rosie with being weebs.
> 
> great, now everyone is going to want me to mention them.


wHaT aBoUt mE


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wHaT aBoUt mE



...

and Saltyy with being in a meh mood.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

V e g e t a b l e


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> V e g e t a b l e


y e s


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

I am a duck made of carrots


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m screwed
Oh us kids are all screwed
Our congress is dysfunctional 
Relock has ensued
The squabbling right where all our problems have manifested
soluitions getting stonewalled filibustered and sequested
so i’m screwed


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

ducc invasion


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Lol, Kurb’s post followed by “ducc invasion” made me laugh.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

What animals eat ducks?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What animals eat ducks?


Foxes and cats
 i’m comingg

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

oh god cats

nah bob wouldn't eat me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh god cats
> 
> nah bob wouldn't eat me


Yes we would


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yes we would


bob is the best and he wouldn't eat me...

too much effort


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh yeah
And here’s some music from a game where you have to figure out how to enter in binary numbers from buttons with primitive code snippets


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

What

Punchy Kiki Raymond and Tom I trust you. Go finish your hot coco instead


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

No, really


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ha I'm safe what's this video I can't even see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What
> 
> Punchy Kiki Raymond and Tom I trust you. Go finish your hot coco instead


oh god

punchy for sure will eat you 


that is if the others don't


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

You have to use cubes with a specific number on them To make a sceeen count up from 99989 to 10002


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You have to use cubes with a specific number on them To make a sceeen count up from 99989 to 10002


so minecraft but learn to count front and back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> so minecraft but learn to count front and back


Yes
But every second you spend programming is another second you’ll hate yourself


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

What if a bunny came by to eat the ducks? (they are made out of vegetables, so...)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Like screw


Treeleaf said:


> What if a bunny came by to eat the ducks? (they are made out of vegetables, so...)


No
Resort to a fox

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

Hajahahjaha


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What if a bunny came by to eat the ducks? (they are made out of vegetables, so...)


_o'hare would *not*_


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _o'hare would *not*_





ohare01 said:


> I am a duck made of carrots


um...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Cool new sit


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> um...




	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

_but he loves me_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020
> 
> _but he loves me_


exactly he loves u

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

BUT WHO DO YOU LOVE MORE JOSUKE OR OHARE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> exactly he loves u
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020
> 
> BUT WHO DO YOU LOVE MORE JOSUKE OR OHARE


Josuke by a long shot

_because he's real_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Josuke by a long shot
> 
> _because he's real_


are you implying nobody in animal crossing is real

im going to pretend i didn't hear that


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> are you implying nobody in animal crossing is real
> 
> im going to pretend i didn't hear that


_uh well
uh I mean he's an actual person_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _uh well
> uh I mean he's an actual person_


If there's an ohare out in the world, you just offended him.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> If there's an ohare out in the world, you just offended him.


I'm sorry Mark O'Hare


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> are you implying nobody in animal crossing is real
> 
> im going to pretend i didn't hear that


A few lazy villagers were aware that it's a game. (I know that they were joking, but...)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

the people in ac are reaaal

to me ;-;


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2020)

Back


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

PyroMike said:


> Back


Whomst


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Back


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Whomst



Me, last time I was online was in early 2019


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

PyroMike said:


> Me, last time I was online was in early 2019


Ah that's why I never seen you

Well hi I'm just your average basement dwellers kbai


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

PyroMike said:


> Me, last time I was online was in early 2019



Welcome back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

my van has candy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> my van has candy


gib


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> my van has candy



:0 Can I see


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

While you're off getting candy I'll focus on winning this thread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> meep


what?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

um...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

meep said:


> sheep


hmm idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

meep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm getting flashbacks of someone else saying *that *word in this thread.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> There was a time earlier in this thread's history when people were saying "meep" for days. I had to hide out in a nuclear bunker until it was over.


Should we be worried?


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib





Mick said:


> :0 Can I see


sure just get in c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Should we be worried?


Probably. Don't ask me to find it, since I discovered TBT 3.0's search function is broken and I have no idea where it is. Thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find it for a while.


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> sure just get in c:



yesss


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> my van has candy


May I see?


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

so far i got @Mick @milktae @Saltyy @Treeleaf in


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Normally I'd warn people not to enter strange vans, but if it results in less competition for the win, then I say go ahead.


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Where is the candy? You're taking us to the candy right


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

Mick said:


> Where is the candy? You're taking us to the candy right


yeah kid, just takes a while to get there but theres fun stuff in the van


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

This is a tough decision. Should I suffer in this thread or enter the totally-not-suspicious van?


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> yeah kid, just takes a while to get there but theres fun stuff in the van


we have a deal


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

gonna make the white van thread, get in the van in the meantime


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

???????????


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ???????????



Free candy :0


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

seularin said:


> my van has candy


_*N o*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

I can go without candy for a few days


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

That was scary... (stole some of the candy tho)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

_What is going on?_


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm winning this while there's chaos somewhere else.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I'm winning this while there's chaos in another thread.


no


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

say sike rn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Ketchup


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ketchup


it's not...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> it's not...


Ketchup.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

VEEMO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ketchup.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

*N **O*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ketchup.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

It's not ketchup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ketchup.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Okay, and this isn't orange ink dripping off of me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ketchup.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

*sighs*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyway, I found these inky donuts from the bakery.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Anyway, I found these inky donuts from the bakery.


I-I... _*Who gave them my donuts?*_


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I-I... _*Who gave them my donuts?*_


I bought them at a bakery.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I bought them at a bakery.


Are they orange? My, uh, Inkling friend wants orange donuts.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are they orange? My, uh, Inkling friend wants orange donuts.


There seems to be green, pink, orange and blue.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> There seems to be green, pink, orange and blue.


Huh... and this is ink, not frosting?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Huh... and this is ink, not frosting?


Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Hmm.... I'm having flash backs....


Seastar said:


> *Does anyone want a donut?*





Seastar said:


> _*Nobody wants a donut? *looks down at her plate* They have orange frosting.*_





Rosie977 said:


> Y e s Oohhh orange





Seastar said:


> _*Okay then! *hands you a donut and you realize the orange frosting is dripping**_





Weiss Schnee said:


> may I have a smol blue donut?





Seastar said:


> **looks at her plate* They're all orange...*





Enxssi said:


> gimme one





Seastar said:


> **hands you one and with how messy it is, you really aren't sure if that is frosting**





ohare01 said:


> DOOOOONNNNNT ITS A TRAP THEY'RE INK





Weiss Schnee said:


> Well. I guess I'll stay on the diet of completely avoiding donuts then like I have been xD


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm.... I'm having flash backs....


I've got a fat smile on my face thank you~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Ðõñüt


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Ðõñüt


But it has ink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> But it has ink


gib it anyway


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> gib it anyway


no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I'll eat the pink and orange ones.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

*gives the pink and orange donuts to Seastar*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> no


Pls


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Pls


They're covered in ink!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> They're covered in ink!


idc


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> *gives the pink and orange donuts to Seastar*


Yay!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

I want donuts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I want donuts


Isn't ink poisonous to humans?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 3, 2020)

Here are some donuts with frosting. *puts away the inky ones*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Here are some donuts with frosting. *puts away the inky ones*


Y a y


Seastar said:


> Isn't ink poisonous to humans?


Did you just assume my species


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Y a y
> 
> Did you just assume my species


Cat? Vegetable duck? Probably still poisonous.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Cat? Vegetable duck? Probably still poisonous.


Veggie cat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Also, don't ask why the orange ink isn't killing me.


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 3, 2020)

👁   👁


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Jackiechu said:


> 👁   👁


*W h a t*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Jackiechu said:


> 👁   👁


What


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 3, 2020)

ice cream!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

I JUST WANNA SLEEEP


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I JUST WANNA SLEEEP


no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

WHY CAN’T I SLEEP


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

*shoots Kurb with sleep dart*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHY CAN’T I SLEEP


you code too much


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Whyyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Whyyy


Idk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m bringing my switch into bed and am going to play 7BH until i feel sleepy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I JUST WANNA SLEEEP


Veemo???


----------



## Kurb (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Veemo???


nO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

Ugh
//Pain
//PainPainPain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Kurb said:


> nO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. My wrist is in pain too.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

: (


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

My wrist also just started hurting when I picked something up, what is this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

*Carpal tunnel*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

I have 3 songs stuck in my head


HELP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

3????


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 3????


Yep.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Do they all play at once or do they alternate between each other?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Do they all play at once or do they alternate between each other?


alternate


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I had 2 before because uh....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

My dum dum head likes making life hard for me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had 2 before because uh....


Now I know what's going to be stuck in my head for the next year...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Now I know what's going to be stuck in my head for the next year...


Oops


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Honestly I don't find earworms that annoying. I think it's because I'm a very visual thinker, so it doesn't interfere with thought.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

I think and daydream too much...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah, I don't mind if it's songs I actually like.

...Wait what? I day dream too much...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I think and daydream too much...


Pretty much the story of my life.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I think and daydream too much...


Same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same


Let's just say mine is related to ykw


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Daydreaming is why I even have OCs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Daydreaming is why I even have OCs


.....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Did I cause something?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

I didn't know we still had that lemon emote.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Let's just say mine is related to ykw


Aw :c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did I cause something?


no?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

I mostly daydream about josuke


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aw :c


I went 1 day without and haven't done today so I'm doing good...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Wait, did you say... Yo-Kai Watch...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I went 1 day without and haven't done today so I'm doing good...


That's good


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I mostly daydream about josuke


w


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, did you say... Yo-Kai Watch...


No


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

idaydream about stuff


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait, did you say... Yo-Kai Watch...


lmao no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wish I could daydream about something normal


):


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Okay then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ):


;-;

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> Okay then.


Ykw= you know what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;-;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020
> 
> ...


I wish I could help


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

I daydream about my ocs a lot.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't know what so hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wish I could help


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'd tell specifics but too shy


aww.. you don't have to be shy around me :C


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

i Wish I could stop browsing tv tropes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I have a problem I don't tell anyone about that usually happens when I'm trying to sleep. ....NO, I'm not telling you what it is.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

:c

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



Seastar said:


> I have a problem I don't tell anyone about that usually happens when I'm trying to sleep. ....NO, I'm not telling you what it is.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

great now i feel bad about more stuff
ugh- 
just everything is ugh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :c


well when you decide you're more comfortable around me, feel free to tell me, I'll try to help


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> great now i feel bad about more stuff
> ugh-
> just everything is ugh


rare footage of my thoughts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> well when you decide you're more comfortable around me, feel free to tell me, I'll try to help


k


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I mean considering I told you more than everyone else your doing pretty good


oh yay


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)

everyone’s sad ):


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm not sad... just... uncomfortable... I need to think about something else.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> everyone’s sad ):


Yeah...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> everyone’s sad ):


I'm not really sad tbh, I just feel bad for y'all

My mood itself is fine


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 282494


Cursed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Cursed


AI-generated image of a computer


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 282494





Seastar said:


> AI-generated image of a computer


w h a t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> w h a t


Y e s


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 282494


The more I look at this the more confused I become. What's going on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh wait, maybe my weird image killed the thread.
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

well it forsure is killing my eyes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Here.



Have something nor- wait, that isn't normal.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


>


Woomy???


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy???







Woooomy!


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Woooomy!


Oh...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Well
I didn’t sleep
But it’s my birthday soo...l


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well
> I didn’t sleep
> But it’s my birthday soo...l


Happy birthday!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well
> I didn’t sleep
> But it’s my birthday soo...l


Happy birthday!


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well
> I didn’t sleep
> But it’s my birthday soo...l


Happy birthday!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well
> I didn’t sleep
> But it’s my birthday soo...l


Happy birthday!
everyone is saying the same thing lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

thanks y’all
but my leg hurts 
aaaahg


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

God the fireworks are worse than before 
It’s 12 guys let us sleep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

well I'm going to try to sleep actually
Good night!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well I'm going to try to sleep actually
> Good night!


Good luck with that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 4, 2020)

bread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Bread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Why bread?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Because bread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

O-okay then...
Bread.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

What?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What?


Just bread


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 4, 2020)

Elaborate


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Bread? Well, it wasn't my idea.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Well uh here’s some lights on my printer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 282518
> Well uh here’s some lights on my printer


what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 282518
> Well uh here’s some lights on my printer


Why does it scare me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 282519


Wow you made me smile a little bit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

I am a great air traffic controller


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 282522
> I am a great air traffic controller


Do you have anything funny that everyone else will get? Please.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Bread is good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, bread is yummy.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you have anything funny that everyone else will get? Please.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you have anything funny that everyone else will get? Please.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh I had a Nokia phone before temporarily and it had a loud intro and I couldn't even make it quiet.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Arabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtone


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

@Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurb said:


>





Kurb said:


> Arabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtoneArabic nokia ringtone


_W h a t_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

@Pinkshade 
@Rosewater 

Are you alive?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> @Pinkshade
> @Rosewater
> 
> Are you alive?


I'm more worried about Rosewater, its been even longer..


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Cool Nokia ringtone 10/10


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 4, 2020)

Mornin


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Good morning... eheheheh...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Free candy van is officially my new favorite thread with this in a close second


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

I second that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Meep


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

b e e p


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Bruh if they closed free candy van I would enter a state of spiraling depression

Nah jk but I would be sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

This candy van/ pirate thread has just made me think of how if we all somehow happened to meet up in real life it would be a disaster


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> This candy van/ pirate thread has just made me think of how if we all somehow happened to meet up in real life it would be a disaster


It would be a disaster..
A BEAUTIFUL DISASTER LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> It would be a disaster..
> A BEAUTIFUL DISASTER LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


YES LETS DO IT
anyone wanna go raid a mcdonalds


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Um


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> YES LETS DO IT
> anyone wanna go raid a mcdonalds


ME

MY MOM WILL HATE ME BUT WHO CARES ITS FUN


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ME
> 
> MY MOM WILL HATE ME BUT WHO CARES ITS FUN


very fun and totally worth it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2020)

Brock voice: “That moment when you’re facing a Gigantamax Charizard...






with another Gigantamax Charizard!”


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 282922


;O AAAAAAAA THE GYROID


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Lemon will always be superior


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Lemon will always be superior


Gyroid > lemon don't tell clockwise


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

there's more actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> there's more actually
> View attachment 282970View attachment 282971View attachment 282972View attachment 282973View attachment 282974View attachment 282975View attachment 282976


IM DOWNLOADING THEM ALL


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

__





						Bell Tree Direct - 12.21.2014
					

Good evening and welcome to our sixth Bell Tree Direct, tenth birthday edition!  This weekend marks a very special milestone as it is ten years since we started way back in 2004.  And tonight we're in the middle of the longest night of the year on the first day of winter, 4 days before...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Gyroid cult gyroid cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

I love these


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 5, 2020)

It's been a while since I've seen those gyroids. We used them all the time on TBT 2.0.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> It's been a while since I've seen those gyroids. We used them all the time on TBT 2.0.


I missed them so muuuuch


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
I had to save those Gyroid images too.
Woo-hoo!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Oops, it went straight to my Switch folder and I could not resist.


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Gyroid


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

@Kurb 

I see my amazing quote is in your sig

am honored


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Kurb
> 
> I see my amazing quote is in your sig
> 
> am honored


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> @Kurb
> 
> I see my amazing quote is in your sig
> 
> am honored


Considering I actually cried over a villager moving... That's a good quote.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Considering I actually cried over a villager moving... That's a good quote.


Tbh what I posted there is my life story in a nutshell

Put it this way, these villagers mean more to me than my irl friends do


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Pearl


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Pearl


Pearl
*Seinfeld theme plays*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pearl
> *Seinfeld theme plays*


*insert laugh track idk*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

*Seinfeld theme gets even louder*


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Pearl triggered


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *Seinfeld theme gets even louder*


_W h a t



_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

*seinfeld theme gets eardrum burstingly loud*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *seinfeld theme gets eardrum burstingly loud*


_*What are you doing?



*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Mako mart


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Imagine that
”Welcome to the DMV Mister.... Mart? Dang, your parents must hate you.”


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Marina is loud


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Marina simps for Crusty Sean


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

I main Ashe 1v1 me hgchjdsbcnsd


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't play whatever that is


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Overwatch


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh, of course.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

But seriously, Ashe is a mix between Widow and McCree. Combined with the dynamite you can detonate at any time, Ashe is a very good house cleaner. Ashe also has the Coach Gun, which can propel her 5meters into the air, or vertically, or can knock back enemies to confirm a kill. Ashe is bad at long range, because of her long reload time and decent firing speed. But she performs extremely well in any other situation. Her ultimate, Bob, the robot, can contest points and deny an area for a short time. Ashe is a great choice if you can aim a shotgun and press ZL.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> But seriously, Ashe is a mix between Widow and McCree. Combined with the dynamite you can detonate at any time, Ashe is a very good house cleaner. Ashe also has the Coach Gun, which can propel her 5meters into the air, or vertically, or can knock back enemies to confirm a kill. Ashe is bad at long range, because of her long reload time and decent firing speed. But she performs extremely well in any other situation. Her ultimate, Bob, the robot, can contest points and deny an area for a short time. Ashe is a great choice if you can aim a shotgun and press ZL.


I totally read all that haha cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> But seriously, Ashe is a mix between Widow and McCree. Combined with the dynamite you can detonate at any time, Ashe is a very good house cleaner. Ashe also has the Coach Gun, which can propel her 5meters into the air, or vertically, or can knock back enemies to confirm a kill. Ashe is bad at long range, because of her long reload time and decent firing speed. But she performs extremely well in any other situation. Her ultimate, Bob, the robot, can contest points and deny an area for a short time. Ashe is a great choice if you can aim a shotgun and press ZL.


Um what. My poor head...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I totally read all that haha cool


No, i main Ashe. Ashe is a great class to move from another FPS, since she needs aim, and careful planning to set enemies on fire with her Dynamite. Bob can contest points, which will either make the enemies move back or kill them, which gives you a quick time to cap, and Bob never dies, except for when their HP deplete, making them a great defense choice.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> No, i main Ashe. Ashe is a great class to move from another FPS, since she needs aim, and careful planning to set enemies on fire with her Dynamite. Bob can contest points, which will either make the enemies move back or kill them, which gives you a quick time to cap, and Bob never dies, except for when their HP deplete, making them a great defense choice.


Wow again I read it all very cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I will pretend I don't have any ideas for that one.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't get what that telephone is saying


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Do not [censor] yourself, thats the meaning.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Do not poop yourself


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

My sleep schedule is dead


----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

but I don't censor myself?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Ciary said:


> I don't get what that telephone is saying





Clockwise said:


> Do not [censor] yourself, thats the meaning.





Saltyy said:


> Do not poop yourself


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Ciary said:


> but I don't censor myself?


Nope 

you are now censored


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> My sleep schedule is dead


Same


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Time to try to sleep

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

_ i shouldn't be up but I can't sleep help_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I slept wrong last night...


----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

good night!


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Mine is eh.
I sleep at 9:30 or sometimes 11


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mine is eh.
> I sleep at 9:30 or sometimes 11


That's not bad at all


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Mine is eh.
> I sleep at 9:30 or sometimes 11


I normally sleep at 2-3 AM... So no, you're fine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Maaybe I'll stay up till 3:30am 

It's 2:50 right now


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah, i used to sleep at 12 though on weekends, but not anymore.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

I should REALLY sleep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

I remember splatting them for fun


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I remember splatting them for fun


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

I'd splat the entire area


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

brella is best weapon!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

I main aerosprays and rollers


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

wait, why did we change from splatoon to night in the woods? ... or no, back to splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Ciary said:


> wait, why did we change from splatoon to night in the woods? ... or no, back to splatoon


I'm just pulling things out of my Switch folder.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

ooh ... ok ^_^ why is there a random night in the woods screenshot in between all the splatoon ones then?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Ciary said:


> ooh ... ok ^_^ why is there a random night in the woods screenshot in between all the splatoon ones then?


Uhhhh good question. I don't know?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

winnnnnnnn

(I had typed up something before, but it no longer applies.  Had to get rid of it by posting _something_, so here‘s my post!)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I swear I saw this in someone's signature on here.


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

I shall take this win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Win with Splatoon 2


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Win win win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Loool wtf


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 6, 2020)

Wh-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

The best parts of the “let’s go game”


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

How do people main Inkling
They’ee technical i get it but... WHY?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Idk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Texas


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Headache time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2020)

win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Punchy, what happened to you?  You suddenly transformed into Monkey D Luffy


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Punchy, what happened to you?  You suddenly transformed into Monkey D Luffy


gomu gomu no fixed that


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Punchy, you’re back!  I just had the weirdest daydream that you transformed into Monkey D Luffy from One Piece.  No more chocolate-covered crackers for me!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Punchy, you’re back!  I just had the weirdest daydream that you transformed into Monkey D Luffy from One Piece.  No more chocolate-covered crackers for me!


hold off the brownies or monkey d chopper will be back


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bumping this thread because I know I’ll lose again in a matter of time.


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How do people main Inkling
> They’ee technical i get it but... WHY?


I only play Smash for fun... _So don't ask me._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 6, 2020)

ea games


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

i won!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> i won!





Seastar said:


> View attachment 283566


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

hiya gramps now take me to #1


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

your free trial of winning has expired


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

*uno reverse card*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

YOU FOOL I HAVE MULTIPLE GMAILS

I DO NOT PAY 10 DOLLAHS FOR NEETFLEEX (i do actually but shh)


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

WHAT IS DOLLAHS I ONLY KNOW RUBEES SPLAT COINS AND SEA URCHINS!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

DOLLAHS ARE WHAT YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY FOR HOSPITAL AFTER* I STEAL THE WIN*


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

but we're octolings we respawn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

oh right

uhh 

DOLLAHS ARE things that exist


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

What is the conversion between 1 rubee and a dollah? I need to knowq because im having issues charging the right price for vases.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

uhh

1 rubee = 1 rubee

1 dollah = 1 dollah


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

that doesnt help with anything
OH WELL TIME TO SPIDER!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> that doesnt help with anything
> OH WELL TIME TO SPIDER!


ok mimi

i think I'mma YEET out of here


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

i was joking... but not really


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

still gonna yeet out of here


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

bye byt bootleg purple
(L O R E: Purple is one of my cs, sanitied and doesnt know anything about inkling cuture)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> bye byt bootleg purple
> (L O R E: Purple is one of my cs, sanitied and doesnt know anything about inkling cuture)


-.-
yourtexthereyourt _
this is your coffin: |_|
you sleep there for the next million years


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

*blocks on switch*
(niote not blocked on switch)
if u hate me
B L O C K


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 7, 2020)

W


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> WHAT IS DOLLAHS I ONLY KNOW RUBEES SPLAT COINS AND SEA URCHINS!


_*Rubees?*_
Mimi, I know you're still in there.
*sees the other posts*
_*Wait that IS Mimi.*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Squids






Spoiler: No?






Spoiler: Yes?






Spoiler: Fan remix?






Spoiler: YOU'RE STILL HERE???






Spoiler: Fiiiiine


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Picked up Dragon Quest Builders 2
Is cool


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Gyroids


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm both and I can't hide it,


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Who is that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Who is that?


idek and I speak in purple now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idek and I speak in purple now


Oh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

yay purple


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Woo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> idek and I speak in purple now


I speak in gray now then


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 7, 2020)

*I **AM THE WIN**NER*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> View attachment 284095
> *SALTYY **IS THE WIN**NER*
> View attachment 284096​


Aww thank you for the banner for me


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Aww thank you for the banner for me


*NO*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> *NO*


why?

THE SUN IS A DEADLY LAZER


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Aww thank you for the banner for me


*NO*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> *NO*





Saltyy said:


> why?
> 
> THE SUN IS A DEADLY LAZER


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2020)

Move outta the way! Roll out the red carpet, prepare your cameras, and cheer for Shellzilla who is the winner of this thread!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Move outta the way! Roll out the red carpet, prepare your cameras, and cheer for Shellzilla who is the winner of this thread!


nice joke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Hmmmmmmm no.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2020)

As if!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm still here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2020)

So am I.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Woo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 7, 2020)

I win win no matter what-


----------



## Sidney (Jul 7, 2020)

I won!


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

No


----------



## Sidney (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 7, 2020)

yeye


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

H


----------



## Sidney (Jul 7, 2020)

whh


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Kirby cult Kirby cult

@Seastar
@Rosie977


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh dear
i want to keep my current


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

I wanna be master of friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

ALL OF YOU MUST BE A KIRBY OR I SEND THIS FURBY


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> I wanna be master of friends


Okay. Play Kirby Star Allies then.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ALL OF YOU MUST BE A KIRBY OR I SEND THIS FURBY
> View attachment 284162


f u r b y

in my head i just thought of like- what if there was Ferb from Phineas and Ferb but with a furby like a FERB-Y


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Aaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Wait- Actually Star Allies spoiler


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ALL OF YOU MUST BE A KIRBY OR I SEND THIS FURBY
> View attachment 284162


Everyone?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Guys seriously a Ferb-Y please reread that and let it sink in

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



ForeverALoan said:


> f u r b y
> 
> in my head i just thought of like- what if there was Ferb from Phineas and Ferb but with a furby like a FERB-Y


FERB-Y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Everyone?


yes everyone even the moderators


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 7, 2020)

oop


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

@Clockwise I see you
yay!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Not until my ferb-y plan is acknowledged-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

even jeremy will become a kirby


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

Why?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Kirby cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Why?


because kirby is all powerful


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Ah... hahaha... I don't think we can tell the mods what to do.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah... hahaha... I don't think we can tell the mods what to do.


it's a j o k e (i can only WISH the mods would do that)

also




__





						The Kirby thread
					

This is the meeting place for all kirbies.  Poyo!  I hope this is allowed



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

I cant decide between this kirby and another very similar one

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

this is only the second time changing my avatar since joining


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

EVEN FOREVERALOAN HAS GIVEN IN

THE KIRBIES WILL CONQUER


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Let’s ravage the forum games again


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Abri!

heheheh another one


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Kirby cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> EVEN FOREVERALOAN HAS GIVEN IN
> 
> THE KIRBIES WILL CONQUER


If even I give into a cult, then it is strong


*this cult will conquer*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

THE MODERATORS WILL BE KIRBIES TOO


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Kirby cult


Now this is a cult i can get behind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

KIRBYYYYYY


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

_*My New Leaf town from 2013 is named after Kirby's planet.*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

???


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

a new cult
k i r b y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> ???


This is a kirby cult

please become a kirby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

ok so this is so cirsed but i love it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so this is so cirsed but i love it


oh
w- w o w


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok so this is so cirsed but i love it


as long as your kirby im good


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Photoshop is a gift from the gods


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

i love the cursed kirby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 7, 2020)

Watch me win this now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurby said:


>


Kurby


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Kurby


I am going to rip put your spine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I am going to rip put your spine


OML KURBY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 7, 2020)

Meta Knight is best Kirby character


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

If you donate 1TBT to me i will bimp a random thread from the depths of this category

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Meta Knight is best Kirby character


No 
You are forgetting Joker, Game and Watch and Inceneroar


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Meta Knight is best Kirby character


*Why arent you joining the cult *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Meta Knight is best Kirby character


this isn't the post a lie thread


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll pass?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

kirby is best kirby character and i will die by that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> *Why arent you joining the cult *


I mean I can MK is better tho cuz he’s like his dad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean I can MK is better tho cuz he’s like his dad


no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Older version of something I posted earlier


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Done


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Help me to spread the message of the kirby cult to the other threads 

we must gain followers


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Help me to spread the message of the kirby cult to the other threads
> 
> we must gain followers


Go, my children


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Help me to spread the message of the kirby cult to the other threads
> 
> we must gain followers


why?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> why?


because this cult is my new religion and it is an actually good cult


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Let’s go in games


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s go in games


What?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

K U R B Y


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Forum games


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 284182


W h y


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Having trouble finding my Kirby screenshots


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## moonolotl (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why?
> 
> THE SUN IS A DEADLY LAZER


_NOT ANYMORE THERES A BLANKET~_
im late i fell asleep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Octolings


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 8, 2020)

aww... i hope that snowmen is ok.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 8, 2020)

Who is sheldon?
Are you talking about shelldon? you know,the hermit crab thing?
yes i know its spelled sheldon either way


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Uhhhhh the character that sells weapons.... That Sheldon. Right?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 8, 2020)

@Kurb where's my friend shoutout


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

Win win win no matter what, got chickens at Putt Putt, got mice at the Pizza Hut (idek anymore).


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 284358


put it in the out of context thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 284359


what the heck is that?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what the heck is that?


The game A Hat in Time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

this thread is dead


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 284400


NO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But who is the real Bob? find out in the next episode of _Bobception_!





Seastar said:


> View attachment 284400


W-
NOO


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 284400


I- wtf


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO


I only post it to laugh anyway.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

YAIYAIYAIYA YAIA

WOOOO

YAIAIAIA YAIA 
WOOOO

YAIAIAIA BOOM BOOM BA BOOMBAYAH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

This is a bit inactive


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

Poor Mr. Game and Watch :[


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Poor Mr. Game and Watch :[


It's sadder with context, actually.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 284446


As a Game and Watch main i find this very offensive


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Kurb said:


> As a Game and Watch main i find this very offensive


Uh that's the Buzz Buzz spirit battle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

this is more dead than what I've stabbed with my knife


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

My dog says it’s doxie bedtime.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Me when I walk a half mile in the snow from my campus to the cafe where I get my handcrafted sodas with boba


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Actually, my eyes hurt from this LOL


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2020)

I had a dream that a person with a marshal profile picture ( I assume it was ThatOneMarshalFangirl ) had a 10 day record on this thread. Yep like 10 days straight, no people interfered


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> I had a dream that a person with a marshal profile picture ( i assume it was ThatOneMarshalFangirl ) had a 10 day record on this thread. Yep like 10 days straight, no people interfered


Woah


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2020)

my dreams are weird


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> I had a dream that a person with a marshal profile picture ( i assume it was ThatOneMarshalFangirl ) had a 10 day record on this thread. Yep like 10 days straight, no people interfered



Loool, that would be crazy.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 8, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> my dreams are weird


I had a dream about gacha last night


bruh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

I had dreams about being an Inkling before...


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

I am win


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

Placeholder #2


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

Pichu


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes I win!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

It's arrrrrrt. I think


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Okay, why's the thread dead?


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Oh yikes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 11, 2020)

I am just here to reccomend the show unsolved mysteries on netflix


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

This thread is slowly dying
Whats going on?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Idk but I'm love mine shoe


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

__





						sweetest tbt member?
					

Sweetest?  No, I don't think I've licked anyone on this forum.  Yet. I'll get back to you when I sample a few, and can give an adequate guess as to who on TBT, truly, tastes the sweetest.   XD this made me have a good laugh.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Me sometimes





	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

I posted this in another chat, but


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Me sometimes


why did you put me in a gender swap website


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Obvious plant is the best off brand

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

It’s so inactive now...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

I win jk, nobody wins here.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Obvious plant is amazing 100/10


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020






	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Nooooo, this thread needs to live.

I know!  I’ll save it!

With terrible dancing!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Live thread, LIVE!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

dEd


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Man this thread is dying..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

lick bench


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Please don’t die
This thread sometimes used to have 100 pages a day


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Please don’t die
> This thread sometimes used to have 100 pages a day


it's dead now ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Sad woomy...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Sad plus ultra...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sad woomy...


something wrong?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Sad plus ultra...


why is everyone sad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> something wrong?


I kinda forgot about last night and was just being sad for the thread dying.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> why is everyone sad



Also just sad that the thread isn’t that active, lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes I agree, this thread used to be running really fast.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Poor thread...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 12, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea how hard I laughed lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 286411


I actually know nothing about Deltarune- it's Undertale I'm fascinated by haha


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I actually know nothing about Deltarune- it's Undertale I'm fascinated by haha


It's kinda like... an alternate version? I don't know... It's not even finished, but that's what it feels like.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 13, 2020)

this thread has been dying ever since we all started the conversation


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeah...
And then candy van...


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 13, 2020)

and community salad... ;(


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes I agree, this thread used to be running really fast.


We have to make a new discussion thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

And pirate ship


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

I take the win.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 13, 2020)

roblox


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Also just sad that the thread isn’t that active, lol


If this thread isn't as active, that would mean it's easier to win.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

I want to make a program that you can type in a word, and then it (nerd stuff in this inline spoiler) gets sent to a sql sever that logs the current message and controls the current message  goes to a server and then everyone who accessed the program will see what you typed until it gets overwritten by the next word


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Did i kill the thread


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

I revived it shortly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I guess peeps wanna lose more than they wanna win


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

But what about no


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

what about yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I just made y’all lose The Game >:3


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Y’all’s know about The Game, right? What’s the first rule of The Game?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

last to post wins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Not this game, The Game!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Everyone loses


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

But I win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

No.
It's not like that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Not at The Game >:3


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

I win again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

The Game (mind game) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Now y’all’s really lost The Game >:3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I want to make a program that you can type in a word, and then it (nerd stuff in this inline spoiler) gets sent to a sql sever that logs the current message and controls the current message  goes to a server and then everyone who accessed the program will see what you typed until it gets overwritten by the next word


give me insight about this. aaahg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

It’s a mind game. The one rule of The Game is to not think about The Game. You’ve lost. >:3


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Really?


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

So if I post now, I will lose after?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The Game (mind game) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hecc??


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Lets try to keep this thread running for the whole day at least


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What the hecc??


>:3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I want to make a program that you can type in a word, and then it (nerd stuff in this inline spoiler) gets sent to a sql sever that logs the current message and controls the current message  goes to a server and then everyone who accessed the program will see what you typed until it gets overwritten by the next word


Please give me insight about this 
Pleaseeee


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

So I lose then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> >:3


I read it and was confuzzled
What does it all mean


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Thinking about the game makes you lose....
I think


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thinking about the game makes you lose....
> I think


Huh??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I read it and was confuzzled
> What does it all mean


The one rule of The Game is to not think of The Game. I’ve been kamikaze-ing y’all’s for the past 15 minutes


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Confusing to be honest


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282807330317443074


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282807330317443074


Yesh >:3


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I want to make a program that you can type in a word, and then it (nerd stuff in this inline spoiler) gets sent to a sql sever that logs the current message and controls the current message  goes to a server and then everyone who accessed the program will see what you typed until it gets overwritten by the next word


Guess i’m just gonna make this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m sorry I’m a biology/geology nerd not a computer code genius


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Slip and slide and whatever comes next.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m sorry I’m a biology/geology nerd not a computer code genius


Give me a biology fact and i’ll give you a code fact


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Give me a biology fact and i’ll give you a code fact


Store-bought strawberries have 8 sets of chromosomes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Store-bought strawberries have 8 sets of chromosomes


JS is the #1 used programming language


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Cool


Cool
Now let me go figure out how to set up a SQL seever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Okey


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

I only know some Visual Basic, some Js and some html...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

You’re miles ahead of me in coding lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I only know some Visual Basic, some Js and some html...


Me too (except more VB and a lot of python)
What VisualBasic do you know


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Basics....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

School taught me how to do it anyways...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Basics....
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> 
> School taught me how to do it anyways...


Like Print(), LET (if you r insane), and simple calculations?


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Just the calculations I guess, I might go back playing around with it though...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just the calculations I guess, I might go back playing around with it though...


Id suggest you start. It’s a great programming la gauge for beginners. That’s why they called it Basic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I...I know the proper procedure for using a micropipetter!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Idk what any of you are talking about
My *smooth brain *doesn't understand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Are we...blinding you with science?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

I feel dumb.
What's happening


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Nerd stuff. Y’all want a (watered down) description of the four structure levels of proteins?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Wait proteins?
wow stupid

Uhh I'll try to figure it out


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Figure what out?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

_visible confusion_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Alright so it's like a group chat. Someone types in something, and then someone else types something. But instead of storing it, it gets replaced? That's what it looks like to me anyway

I know I'm wrong. this is hard.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Do _you _want to know the four structure levels of proteins?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Seriously there's proteins? ahhhhhhhhhh what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

_I have a headache from this im not kidding_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

_my head literally hurts_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m talking biology, Kurb and Clockwise are talking coding


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Spoiler



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 



I'm sooo confused


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

my head


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Just wanna let y’all know that the mitochondria is the powerhouse of the cell


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

h e l p (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Do you want to learn about cellular respiration?


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes we were talking about coding.
And I will be right back...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I promise cellular respiration is totally cool and not at all confusing (and doesn’t require like 12 in-class hours to teach properly)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Nooooo don't do it


Spoiler: SERIOUSLY DON'T! Open at your own risk



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


I think my phone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Aw


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

crash hellpppp

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

lag

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

lag

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

lag

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

ahhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Omg no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

But cellular respiration produces 28-32 ATP! Don’t ya wanna know where those come from?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But cellular respiration produces 28-32 ATP! Don’t ya wanna know where those come from?


What even is atp
What
What are you saying

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

I'm just a stupid 14 year old I can't understand a word you're saying


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m speaking in late HS to mid college biology lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m speaking in late HS to mid college biology lol


_im speaking in stupid 14 year old weeb trash_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m mild weeb trash myself. I’ve just been in collig for too long


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

nooooo i don't need to know! ahhhh much confusion
im too young anyway. stay away atp stuff

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

Yay we're all weeb trash!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Anyone up for gel electrophoresis?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> nooooo i don't need to know! ahhhh much confusion
> im too young anyway. stay away atp stuff
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> ...


Y e s

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Anyone up for gel electrophoresis?


???????????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Y e s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s a simple way to produce a visible reference for genetics!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Anyone up for gel electrophoresis?


w h a t

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a simple way to produce a visible reference for genetics!


no
dont. please dont.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Aw.

can I give a simple description of taxonomy? Remember: “Dramatic King Phillip Cried Out ‘For Goodness Sakes!’”


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Do YOU wanna learn about taxonomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do YOU wanna learn about taxonomy?


_ahhhhhhh_


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do YOU wanna learn about taxonomy?


Sure...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Sure...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Time to leave I guess


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

I find taxonomy legitimately interesting so let's go.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Sure...


Okey, sit down, everyone!
There are eight main levels of taxonomic classification. They are, from least descriptive to most descriptive:
Domain
Kingdom
Phylum (phyla for plural)
Class
Order
Family
Genus
Species
A good mnemonic to remember this is “Dramatic King Phillip Cried Out ‘For Goodness Sakes!’”

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

Do y’all want me to continue?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Is that a yes or no?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


yes. much aaaaaaaaaaaaa is happening right now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Is that a yes or no?


N O


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

_W o o m y_


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okey, sit down, everyone!
> There are eight main levels of taxonomic classification. They are, from least descriptive to most descriptive:
> Domain
> Kingdom
> ...


An example?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Uh-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Who are you?


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

a


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Uh... woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> An example?


Oooh, yesh!
I will use the grey wolf as an example.

Let’s start with domain: it is a eukaryote. That means that it’s cells will have defined organelles and it’s DNA will be encased in a nucleus.
Now, Kingdom: it is in animalia. This is easy: it is an animal!
Phylum next: Chordata. Wolves have backbones!
Next up is Class: Mammalia. Mammals are warm-blooded vertebrates that primarily give birth to live young (there are some exceptions tho).
Order up: Order Carnivora, that is! These are critters like dogs, cats, weasels and seals!
Family is up (stay with me): Canidae. This family includes our buddy the wolf as well as foxes and coyotes.
Genus is next to last: Canis. Now we’re getting to what you usually see with scientific names. In a scientific name, the genus will be capitalized and often abbreviated (in this case, Canis or C.).
Finally, Species: Lupus! Now we’re at the grey wolf in specific. In its scientific name, it will always be in full and italicized, but never capitalized (_lupus_-full name C. _lupus_).
Bonus: sub-species: lupus. This is for when y’all want to go even further (perhaps you wanna specify that this is a wolf and not a dog). This will clarify that. With the scientific name, it will follow the same rules as the species name (C. 
_lupus lupus_ in our running example).

thank you for listening to my basic explanation on taxonomy! I love the field.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
My eyes refuse to read...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

:’(


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Uh... Woomy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
many words many smart words


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

School really does pay off with smart words


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm probably dumb because things like that bore me to death


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oooh, yesh!
> I will use the grey wolf as an example.
> 
> Let’s start with domain: it is a eukaryote. That means that it’s cells will have defined organelles and it’s DNA will be encased in a nucleus.
> ...


All that looks right to me.

I find evolution fascinating myself; the process of how animals manage to adapt to their environment and how those adaptations often converge even with unrelated species has always interested me. Naturally this also leads to a decent understanding of taxonomy.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Dumb squid time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> All that looks right to me.
> 
> I find evolution fascinating myself; the process of how animals manage to adapt to their environment and how those adaptations often converge even with unrelated species has always interested me. Naturally this also leads to a decent understanding of taxonomy.


Oh yeah. Unfortunately my major means I’m taking less and less bio courses. I’m taking a lot geology and geography classes, tho, and it’s been really interesting there, too!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yeah. Unfortunately my major means I’m taking less and less bio courses. I’m taking a lot geology and geography classes, tho, and it’s been really interesting there, too!


Oh yeah, geography is really interesting too. Pretty much required for history which is my favorite subject at the moment.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 286843


Science is so amazing tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

I care about it when it doesn't bore me...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Ah I know it isn’t for everyone tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

I seriously would like to know why it took me so long to find these in my folder...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Uh oh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Uh oh


Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

He bought the wrong milk


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Ooooh okay.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 13, 2020)

everybody gangsta til noel buys whole milk instead of soy milk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Milk is hard to come by in the woods regardless


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Okay, but is there any milk made from ink?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

No milk is from mammals ink is from cephalopods


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Vitamin d milk is cool tho


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes vitamin d is good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No milk is from mammals ink is from cephalopods


Then what is almond milk?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Then what is almond milk?


Don’t you know almonds are mammals?

(jk it comes from blended almonds steeped in water lol)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t you know almonds are mammals?
> 
> (jk it comes from blended almonds steeped in water lol)


Meh whatever. There's probably some kind of drink that uses ink in Inkopolis.


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

cherry is going to murder me


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Ciary said:


> cherry is going to murder me


Why?


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why?


she just looks like she's going to


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Ciary said:


> she just looks like she's going to


Hmm... I don't think she would.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

oh she would
I left her stranded on an island on top of a mountain without a ladder or means of transportation out of there
and all that because her mouth is positioned at an odd angle


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Uh...


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

don't judge me ^_^


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

K


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

.......


----------



## Jenn Chaos (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey y’all, I’m up now from sleeping in the woods for like the gajillionth time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh hello. I might be busy today...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Okey


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

((I prolly slept on my arm wrong for real lol))


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

((Eh I’m alright))


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Imma win now lol I need a win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Are those the ones you got today on ac?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are those the ones you got today on ac?


Yes.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes.


Congrats!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Were ya hunting? I love both of those villagers! Dom’s just trying his best


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alright so it's like a group chat. Someone types in something, and then someone else types something. But instead of storing it, it gets replaced? That's what it looks like to me anyway
> 
> I know I'm wrong. this is hard.


Yeah that’s what i’m going for
But the literal only roadblock is SQL


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yes.



You have an island now?? Oh man that's exciting 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Kurb said:


> Yeah that’s what i’m going for
> But the literal only roadblock is SQL



I'm pretty alright at SQL, need help?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

You didn’t have an island before? Welcome to Tom Nook’s endless archipelago! You’ll need to visit around soon.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> You have an island now?? Oh man that's exciting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah
I don’t have anything to host said SQL server
And have no earthly idea how to send and receive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah
> I don’t have anything to host said SQL server
> And have no earthly idea how to send and receive


You’re speaking in tongues I don’t exactly understand...then again I posted a practical essay on taxonomy last evening


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re speaking in tongues I don’t exactly understand...then again I posted a practical essay on taxonomy last evening


Ok so
I need something to make the sql server
Like a laptop
And then i think i could figure out how to send and receive data on my own


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child I’ll DM you what to do so we don’t interrupt the discussion


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Your Local Wild Child I’ll DM you what to do so we don’t interrupt the discussion


Nah that’s alright


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah that’s alright


Alright so
Just google “how to start an sql server” and it should tell you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I just love sciencey/nerdy vocabulary


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Ok so
> I need something to make the sql server
> Like a laptop
> And then i think i could figure out how to send and receive data on my own



Ah, not sure how much I can help with that. Most of the SQL stuff I do is on awesome servers that I do not maintain myself. I did set up something with Java (JDBC) long ago but I remember pretty much none of how that worked... I'd start with googling the programming language you like most and adding 'sql' to the search term


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

You guys play animal crossinmy i’ll dig through StackOverflow and try to find out hoe to send data between JS programd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

i win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

But what about no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what about no


you need to go to the post milestone thread soon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Woooooooooooomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

How you like that

Oof BP vibes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh gosh am I that close I guess I’ve got nothing better to do cuz of quarantines edit:


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bug


Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

b ü g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

b u g


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

H ï
bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

b  
u 
g


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

b ä g
b ü g
b ö g
b ï g
b ë g

hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

b ü g


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> b ü g


b ü g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

E


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ë


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Banned because i’m gonna go play tf2 @ me if you need something


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ök


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

A


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

aaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

games


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

v e e m o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Uh...*leopard seal sounds*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

What if bug was the new meep

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

meep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Should we flood the thread with bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

b ü g
yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

*bug*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

B u g


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_bug_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bzzz bzz
oh no I remembered that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

*B u g*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug go nyoom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

nobody:
lazy villagers:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug yummy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

this is soooo out of context


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> this is soooo out of context
> View attachment 287088


Bugs


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


B u g


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

why are we all being lazy villagers


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

_I'm normally lazy_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are we all being lazy villagers


Bug
(I wanna take over the thread like some other people did with "meep" a long time ago)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

B u g


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Small bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_bug_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

```
Bug
```


	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020


Bug
Bug
Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

BugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugBugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

> bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

`bug`


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I had to spread my peanut butter with a spatula today


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I had to spread my peanut butter with a spatula today


Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

b u g


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bug?


Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bug


bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

*B u g*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

bugbugbug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bzzzz


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug Bug Bug Bug Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Bug



bugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbigbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbugbug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

[ANCHOR=]bug[/ANCHOR]

ahh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

what are the odds this is his catchphrase


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

`bug`


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

It feels like we’re heading toward some sorta cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

heheheheh bug cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It feels like we’re heading toward some sorta cult


Uh-huh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bzzz


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Buuuuug


Your Local Wild Child said:


> It feels like we’re heading toward some sorta cult


this isn't the first time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

BUG


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I joined when there was a Kirby cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I joined when there was a Kirby cult


_let's see we've had
inkling, duck, lemon inkling, Kirby I think_


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

Perpetually confused


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Oof I shoulda been there with the duck cult I have DUCKTOBER sometimes where I shower peeps with ducks


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

I kinda feel like I'm the remains of the Splatoon cult...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

wow. oh and bug
rip Splatoon cult ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> Perpetually confused


Bug


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 14, 2020)

Woohoo more bugs


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_*bug*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

It’s starting to get out of hand! Should I get the Raid?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bugbugbug

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s starting to get out of hand! Should I get the Raid?


_you can't kill us_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s starting to get out of hand! Should I get the Raid?


BUG

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

wait why is Flowey in this?


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 14, 2020)

?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 14, 2020)

Centiskorch vs Scolipede
Who would win?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> bugbugbug
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> ?


Bug

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no


Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> ?


That’s my current mood


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s my current mood


Büg


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no


got a net?


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Centiskorch vs Scolipede
> Who would win?


Centipede grill


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> got a net?


Buuuuuug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s starting to get out of hand! Should I get the Raid?


Uh.... I'm an Inkling!


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh.... I'm an Inkling!


Takoyaki then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> got a net?


I have a few


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm a flower

But still bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh.... I'm an Inkling!


You’re not part of this budding cult, right? RIGHT?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Its not a cult

Just bug


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 14, 2020)

You people shouldn’t dislike Mallary and Becky so much.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> Takoyaki then


That's Octoling


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm a flower
> 
> But still bug


Don't some bugs eat a plant's leaves?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's Octoling


Calimari


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

cult bug I mean bug. definitely just bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Don't some bugs eat a plant's leaves?


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Don't some bugs eat a plant's leaves?


OH CRAP

bug

THE BUGS ARE TAKING OVER MY bug MIND


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

OH WAIT
BUG FLOWER


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

b u g


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> OH WAIT
> BUG FLOWER


Oh no


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

b ü g


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> OH WAIT
> BUG FLOWER


Remember how Kirby said he wasn't scared of omega flowey/ Photoshop flowey



Spoiler: Photoshop / omega flowey


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Remember how Kirby said he wasn't scared of omega flowey/ Photoshop flowey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean... with how some of the Kirby final bosses are...
Yeah, no. Kirby shouldn't be scared.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I mean... with how some of the Kirby final bosses are...
> Yeah, no. Kirby shouldn't be scared.


_but look at him lmfao_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _but look at him lmfao_


Kirby had to fight a bleeding eyeball before.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Kirby had to fight a bleeding eyeball before.


tf


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> tf


Uh-huh...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> tf


Yup. Twice!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_what_

also were getting off track

Bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug...?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Bu...
_*W**oomy*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Bu...
> _*W**oomy*_


*bug*


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll get my net...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> I'll get my net...


But Im a _flower_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m used to bugs being everywhere I go now.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

not bug


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


I’d say he’s worth 1 trillion Haltmanns


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey y’all I’ll give ya a hearty thank ya if you could find my hammock lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

But I don't like the woods...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

But the forest floor is kinda cold


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Is the forest wet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

A little bit. It rained for the past week


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Er... Too toxic for Inklings.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Aw. Just keep an eye out, all of y’all that can


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Probably not into the woods


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm lurking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Are you looking for a wayward hammock?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm... falling asleep. I wanted to at least stay awake for supper, but it's only 3 PM...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are you looking for a wayward hammock?


no, I'm just reading the thread n lurking


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Too sleepy.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Then sleep! Not on the forest floor if ya have a choice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Hmm... but I don't want to sleep...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Go to bed before i make you >:0


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Uh- *runs off to maybe play NH*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh- *runs off to maybe play NH*


YOU NEED SLEEP


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Have ya seen a small hammock flying around? I’ll give ya a hearty thank ya if you can find it


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I slept on the forest floor last night and my back hurt all morning lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Hi


Bug


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Shark


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Shark


_bug_


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Whale Shark


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Whale Shark


*bug*


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Lol


_whomst are you?_


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Nobody in particular


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Should I just start getting leaves piled up now lol


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Should I just start getting leaves piled up now lol


You might


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Yea prolly


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

E


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

F


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

F


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

G


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

F in chat for my MIA hammock


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

H


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

J


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

K


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

L


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

What's in my recommended

Steamed hams meme
Undertale
Some random video named "Oil"
More undertale
Animals with autotune
Animal crossing
Even more undertale
A video going against peta
Another steamed hams meme
5 things to remember before starting a YouTube channel


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Only Animal Crossing New Leaf for me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Only Animal Crossing New Leaf for me


I have so much random stuff in mine-


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

I enjoy the game. My kids got it for me while I recover from a broken leg.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> I enjoy the game. My kids got it for me while I recover from a broken leg.


Aww cute


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Aww cute


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Ahhh...a fresh face!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Ahhh...a fresh face!


_is flowey not fresh enough for you



_


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 14, 2020)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Just someone new to talk to

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I like variety


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Uh... yes... Fresh face...

*Stay **Fresh*


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Just someone new to talk to
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> I like variety


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm just racking up That's thank you so much!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Feels weird being called new in _*this *_thread


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> I'm just racking up That's thank you so much!


*
TBT's


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> I'm just racking up That's thank you so much!


???

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Da Momma said:


> *
> TBT's


You don't get tbt in the basement


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Sorry, I guess I'm the newbie. But that's ok.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I’d prolly get a metric ton with that mini essay I left on this thread last evening


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> Sorry, I guess I'm the newbie. But that's ok.


Yea lol
I joined about 4-5 months ago tho I think
and I have 7k posts


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ugh don't remind me of that
Oh hi!


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

Not sure I've been on that long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea lol
> I joined about 4-5 months ago tho I think
> and I have 7k posts


I hit 1k today cuz I can’t go on drives like I would normally lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 14, 2020)

I guess you have been busy, lol. I just want the bells.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 287181


W h a t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

That’s 26% of your posts 


Seastar said:


> View attachment 287181


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> I guess you have been busy, lol. I just want the bells.



if only you could get bells for posting in the basement, the people here would be loaded


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Da Momma said:


> I guess you have been busy, lol. I just want the bells.


The Basement does not give any bells?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

This is new to me too but it makes sense lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, uh... I'm actually going to sleep now... I just can't keep myself awake any longer...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

It’s prolly bed o’clock for ya then


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

K


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

@Seastar please finish your backstory 
it’s a really good story ngl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh yea mine is kinda dumb lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Are we putting fire back into this?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Do I need the raid again?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

All powerful bug

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

_A bug you can't kill_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Big bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I deal with bugs all the time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm a bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bzzz


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bzzz bzzz


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

B Ū G

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

☠ B̵̡̢̛̛̠͔͓̘̥̤̣͖̗́͗̏̇̀̇̂̍̅̄̽̈́̎́͊́́̈̊̋̎̈́͛͋̓̾͊̌͛͐̈́͋̀͋̌͑͒̂͋́̍̓̎͊͒͗͌̂͊͗̈̀̒̌̂̿̌͆͆̆̆͒̓͋͆̎̄̈̇͒́͆̈͐̈́̀̿̄́͐̀͆͗̅͑͗̀̃͌́̔͒̏̈͋̑͌̒̽̈̚̚͘͘̚̚̚̚̕͘͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͝͝ͅư̴̧̧̨̧̨̡̡̨̧̡̢̧̢̛̤̺͔̘̜̫̗̮͓̱͔̩͇͚͉͈͚͇̦̖̻̣̝̙͍̙̟͖̞͎͔̫̥͎̼̲̪͓̗̙͍̼̪̭̦̣̱͖̝͉̻̙͕̤͉̻̦͇̖̩͕̲̺̯̜͔͍͎̬̙͍̮̼̜̝̺̞͉̭̣̙̯̻̬͇̱̯̻̻̻̗̜̼͇̪̻͉̭̻͈̦̻̱͓̲̩̖̰̳̖̟̮̻̯̲̮̤͔͇̪̺̫̙̘͔̥̤̱̣͎͇̼̫͛͛̐̑̏͋̾̒̇̌̓̃͋̀̈́͋̇̔̐̆͗̍͋͊̀̔̍̂̍̌̃̀̃̊̕͘͜͜͜͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅģ̸̢̡̛̛̛͍̰̜̖̥̯͙̮̩̹̤̤͍͕̼͍̜͈̟̰̰̘͖͚̬̞̻͍̙̙̩̘̩͚͔̠̯̠̺͑́͌̀̽͑̈̂̔͂̋̅͐́̑̊̔͑̋̑̈́́̽̌́̋͒̈́͌̇͋̒͌̒̈́̄̇̆̍̐͛̃͂̄̽̀͆͗͂̂̉͊̔̓͗̓̇͆̓̓͒͑̈́̉͑̇̈́̑͛̅̒̃̃̀̈́̍͌̅̊̊̌̍̈́̿͂̆̐̀̂͛̓͊̽̍̆͆̉̽̂͂̓̿̈͗̈̈́̇͑̓̓͘̕͘̕̕̕͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͝ ⛥


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

(Don’t ask where I can get Raid in the woods)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

If I find my 2ds you guys should send qr codes of your miis if you have them- bc I'm gonna play Tomodachi life

If you don't have 3ds or Wii u just send a pic of your mii on the switch (this is just if I find it)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ℬʊℊ


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

güb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If I find my 2ds you guys should send qr codes of your miis if you have them- bc I'm gonna play Tomodachi life
> 
> If you don't have 3ds or Wii u just send a pic of your mii on the switch (this is just if I find it)


:0 I love tomodatchi life

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

Brb gonna go edit my mii and stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> :0 I love tomodatchi life
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> Brb gonna go edit my mii and stuff


I'll send a pic of my mii to you if you want :0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Wait is it even gonna work


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

_it's time_
Im going to revive my mii too actually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'll send a pic of my mii to you if you want :0


y e s

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

OMG SOMEONE'S IN LOVE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

LMAO IT'S ONE OF MY SCHOOL FRIENDS I MADE 

THEY WANT TO PROPOSE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Wait is it even gonna work


Wdym


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

lmao why did I make everyone so short


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

lmao mine too
I'm ready to make my mii as short as possible _very realistic_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

oh god how do I do this

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

NOO I LOST ONE LIE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

YAY I GOT A LOVE TOO!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> oh god how do I do this


Wdym
I didn't even find my ds yet so I can't scan qr codes yet ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

NOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

NOOO I LOST

I'VE NEVER LOST BEFORE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ew ew many ew
It's an old friend

EW


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

QUITTING WITHOUT SAVING


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ew ew many ew
> It's an old friend
> 
> EW


Same lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

btw in my old save file I was married to Josuke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

oh good I made her sad.

Anyways. time to delete this ugly place


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

*did I pick a fight with my grandpa*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I PICKED A FIGHT WITH MY GRANDPA WHAT


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *did I pick a fight with my grandpa*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> I PICKED A FIGHT WITH MY GRANDPA WHAT


WHAT LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT LOL


I DON'T EVEN KNOW

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I'm so awkwardly short there I have to fix it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I leveled up, gave myself one cent


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

how do I kill them?
I mean reset. totally meant reset...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_now I wish I could find my ds even more aughh_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

Wowie I killed the thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Alright so make someone that looks like ugly me, or some random person that looks like a good mii?

i have no idea what to do


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alright so make someone that looks like ugly me, or some random person that looks like a good mii?
> 
> i have no idea what to do


do yourself

and I bet 1000 dollars that you are NOT ugly >:0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Alright so make someone that looks like ugly me, or some random person that looks like a good mii?
> 
> i have no idea what to do


no low self-esteem allowed


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

its been so long since i made a mii, can't believe how old the wii is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

gah you found me

ok I'll do me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

my 3DS is dead rn lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

anybody else level up, give themselves one cent, and reciveve a gold coin ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Soo...I went through my miis and most of them are weird.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Trying to fix some stuff so I can get a qr code and not give out too much personal info

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

Why do you guys want my ugly mii agin?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ha she's so short
and am easygoing optimist hmm ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Trying to fix some stuff so I can get a qr code and not give out too much personal info
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> Why do you guys want my ugly mii agin?


_stop it's not ugly and neither are you >:C_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Changed my last name to : none of ya biz


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow she's already hungry, that was fast. Wow so realistic


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Here is my ugly short mii


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Here is my ugly short mii
> View attachment 287238


_that's literally an outfit I put on my mii before_
And it's cute I'll scan it once I finally find my 2ds!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Also yes that's my name

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



ohare01 said:


> _that's literally an outfit I put on my mii before_
> And it's cute I'll scan it once I finally find my 2ds!


_send me your mii 

but change stuff I don't need your personal info _


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

I didn't find my 2ds yet
Unless you want a picture of my switch mii to copy? :v


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I didn't find my 2ds yet
> Unless you want a picture of my switch mii to copy? :v


*find your 2ds then send your miis QR code*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *find your 2ds then send your miis QR code*


I looked everywhere im waiting for someone to help me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I looked everywhere im waiting for someone to help me


under the bed 
Cabinets
under a bookshelf


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> under the bed
> Cabinets
> under a bookshelf


I know I looked l i t e r a l l y everywhere


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

What's your voice like in game? I don't know how to make it.

Oh and look in the most random and unlikely places. flashbacks to ss oh no. I'm too dumb to put things in good places


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What's your voice like in game? I don't know how to make it.
> 
> Oh and look in the most random and unlikely places. flashbacks to ss oh no. I'm too dumb to put things in good places


I did ahhhhhh
I'm looking literally everywhere in every room in the house


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> What's your voice like in game? I don't know how to make it.
> 
> Oh and look in the most random and unlikely places. flashbacks to ss oh no


Mine?

uhhhh I'll send a pic


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

In a box. All the way back behind the fridge. The dusty parts.
Maybe not the fridge, but it's definitely in a box. Do you have a desk? Look in a desk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

High pitched but it's better that way


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Ugh it's no use..
My dad said he'll look in the car when he gets back from the park with my sis but other than that idk where it could be..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> In a box. All the way back behind the fridge. The dusty parts.
> Maybe not the fridge, but it's definitely in a box. Do you have a desk? Look in a desk.


I did..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ugh it's no use..
> My dad said he'll look in the car when he gets back from the park with my sis but other than that idk where it could be..


Next to your switch?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Next to your switch?


Nope
Like I said, _everywhere_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh next to a power outlet?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Have ya checked any bags/backpacks?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

hate when i lose things, i find that most of times the things you're looking for are right in front of you, which is usually the last place you check lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhh next to a power outlet?


No
I looked in the shelves, my desk, under the beds, under the chairs, in the laundry room, in all my and my sister's bags, a toybox, the bathroom , everywhere!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No
> I looked in the shelves, my desk, under the beds, under the chairs, in the laundry room, in all my and my sister's bags, a toybox, the bathroom , everywhere!


Closet?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Closet?


Yep, not there


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 14, 2020)

win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

We’re trying to help ohare01 find her 2DS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Behind a tv! Try there?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Our tvs are wall mounted tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

How many cars does your family have? I know I’ve left my systems in our family van on multiple accounts


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How many cars does your family have? I know I’ve left my systems in our family van on multiple accounts


Just one truck
My dad isn't home rn so im gonna look there when he gets back


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 14, 2020)

hmmmm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Ah okay.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

I was already annoyed that I couldn't find it and my best friend annoyed me even more just now

sigh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I was already annoyed that I couldn't find it and my best friend annoyed me even more just now
> 
> sigh


uhhhhhhh shoe closet?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> uhhhhhhh shoe closet?


Shoe closet is in the same place as my normal closet so no it's not there


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Pockets? Have you tried in your old pockets?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

By shoe closet I meant in a box under your bed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Pockets? Have you tried in your old pockets?


_pockets?
what are those?_
Fr I don't use pockets lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Have ya checked any dedicated game areas?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> By shoe closet I meant in a box under your bed


Uhhh
I don't even have that

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya checked any dedicated game areas?


Yea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _pockets?
> what are those?_
> Fr I don't use pockets lmao


same lol
Figured I'd try at least


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

How long has it been since you’ve last used it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

At this point I can only think of it being in the car

If it's not there I guess it's in the void where pencils and styluses go :/

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> How long has it been since you’ve last used it?


A month or two? And I think my sister was the last to use it
She doesn't know where it is either


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> At this point I can only think of it being in the car
> 
> If it's not there I guess it's in the void where pencils and styluses go :/


*I can't even find my ds stylus *


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> At this point I can only think of it being in the car
> 
> If it's not there I guess it's in the void where pencils and styluses go :/
> 
> ...


oof that void is annoying >:c
rip every stylus 2020-5 minutes later
Hopefully its in the car, I don't think I can think of anything else


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I know at least one of my couches/chairs has what I call a “black hole.” Have you checked the cracks of any couches?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know at least one of my couches/chairs has what I call a “black hole.” Have you checked the cracks of any couches?


I lost 3 styluses to that black hole


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know at least one of my couches/chairs has what I call a “black hole.” Have you checked the cracks of any couches?


No I haven't actually 
That's a good idea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I lost 3 styluses to that black hole


3? heh that's a rookie number. I don't even know how many I've lost :/

Also, under the couch?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 3? heh that's a rookie number. I don't even know how many I've lost
> 
> Also, under the couch?


Just remembered how I bought a 10 pack and can only find 3 of those so i think I lost 7

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I lost 3 to the black hole and the other 4 to under the bed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

I stuck my hand in the chair i was sitting and now my hand smells rancid WTF is in there??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I stuck my hand in the chair i was sitting and now my hand smells rancid WTF is in there??


WTF???

FLASHLIGHT THAT CRAP


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_I'm scared of this chair now_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I know I lose a metric ton of styli, crochet hooks and loom knitting tools to that black hole


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WTF???
> 
> FLASHLIGHT THAT CRAP


It's an old chair that's been through a lot.. probably some of whatever got in there omg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Yeah wear gloves the black hole is rancid


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I stuck my hand in the chair i was sitting and now my hand smells rancid WTF is in there??


EWW NO I'm sorry for your loss lol

I realize that was a bad idea, get yourself a light

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I'm scared to look under my couch


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Ahh when will my dad gets home it's almost dark bru

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

How are they not getting torn up by mosquitos out there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Who?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 14, 2020)

Post


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Who?


My dad and sister
They're at the park but it's almost dark now so _why aren't they home_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Ah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

_ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ive been wanting to play for an h o u r_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh yea I feel ya.  I did a play through last year with Kirby characters and it made a bunch of hilarious moments (a lot of them were Hyness dreaming about worshipping random objects)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Update: my dad looked in the car and it isn't there

AUGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m sorry about that. Keep my couch suggestion in mind if you haven’t done so once you get gloves


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm back then for a bit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Hai! Also if bug comes back I’m getting the raid


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug was fun lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Finally I got to fix my NH island a bit.
Got rid of a lot of flowers which was 20%.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

are we talking about couches


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

We were talking about missing 2DS’


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Did ya buy the right milk now?


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Milk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I _will _get the forest Raid


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

...wait, where did it go?!?


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Can we please stop with the bug stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I don’t know where the Raid went lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can we please stop with the bug stuff


_bug_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

*Bug*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

_we revived the thread with b u g_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

büg


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bugs


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can we please stop with the bug stuff


Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I’m so sorry Kurb


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so sorry Kurb


Bug


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2020)

Stitches likes bugs.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Stitches likes bugs.


Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

everyone likes bugs

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

we're lazies pretty much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

First my hammock, now my forest Raid. The woods is being extra mean today.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> First my hammock, now my forest Raid. The woods is being extra mean today.


And maybe get your daily dose of being stung by wasps.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> And maybe get your daily dose of being stung by wasps.


That happens in the mornings tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug
Characters with bugs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm pretty *saltyy* with these constant *bugs.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm pretty *saltyy* with these constant *bugs.*


Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I just bought a sea captain’s coat and it matches perfectly with the crown >:3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2020)

guB


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

No
Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

übg


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Someone make a carrd website about Bug


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 14, 2020)

Win


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

if you talk about bug one more time, I will do a bad thing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

yeah here


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 14, 2020)

Win again

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I want to win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

No, bug


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 14, 2020)

No me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

gub


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

meep  wait no
bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Meep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

AHHHHH what have I done


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug?


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Muup


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

meeg mug beep bup


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Aaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> meeg mug beep bup


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

I did not start bug


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I did not start bug


who did


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> who did


Seastar but it was my suggestion to make everyone say bug

Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Seastar but it was my suggestion to make everyone say bug
> 
> Bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 287284


What is that?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I know that Raid is here somewhere! I had it with me earlier


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I got airmailed a skeleton in NH


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Gyroid icon


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

bug


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I feel like the forest eats everything of mine...


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

K


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

...why are you a gyroid now?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

WHAT THIS IS CRAZY WHAT Moe just moved in, and his plot is next to Tom's. I didn't do it, it just happened THIS IS LIKE AMAZING YAY

wow, the odds they live together, just wow


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WHAT THIS IS CRAZY WHAT Moe just moved in, and his plot is next to Tom's. I didn't do it, it just happened THIS IS LIKE AMAZING


Congrats!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...why are you a gyroid now?


Idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

While Moe kinda really scares me, I can still say congrats cuz you wanted him!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WHAT THIS IS CRAZY WHAT Moe just moved in, and his plot is next to Tom's. I didn't do it, it just happened THIS IS LIKE AMAZING YAY
> 
> wow, the odds they live together, just wow


Whatt?? Congrats!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks! im so excited to see them together!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

M e e p


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Gyroid icon anyone?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

M é ē p


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Can someone direct me to the closest ace hardware? I’m sure I can duck out of the woods for a second before I start hearing it’s a small world on repeat in my head


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh
Meep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> meeg mug beep bup


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Can someone direct me to the closest ace hardware? I’m sure I can duck out of the woods for a second before I start hearing it’s a small world on repeat in my head


Mako mart
Jk over there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Is that close to the woods?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm lost in makomart


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Me too, I lost a 24 year old there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

...I’d rather stay in the woods. If y’all could buy me raid it’ll be appreciated


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

wait why is someone holding a gun?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

help
sometimes you can here me, calling from inside Mako Mart
help usss


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Why did that person just shoot the cashier


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

I lost a person there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is that person pointing their gun at me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Uh oh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Why did that person just try to shoot me but hit a can of bëåñš instead


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

help
im wandering farther in, farther away from being found


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

It sounds like the witch that cursed me goes to Mako Mart lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

help
goodbye



oh hey we should do a Mako Mart rp!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> help
> goodbye
> 
> 
> ...


everyone gets lost and dies, the end


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Hehe prolly


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

oh ok... yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Meep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

beep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea the witch that cursed me definitely goes to Mako Mart. Word to the wise: DONT MENTION ANYTHING ABOUT PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

MeEp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

meeg


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

eeep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Weep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

leep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

...are y’all in mako mart or no


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...are y’all in mako mart or no


yes. _we're always in Mako Mart_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Makomart tastes good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yes. _we're always in Mako Mart_


But I’m in Evwirt...unless a bit of Evwirt is in Mako Mart


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> @Seastar please finish your backstory
> it’s a really good story ngl


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> If I find my 2ds you guys should send qr codes of your miis if you have them- bc I'm gonna play Tomodachi life
> 
> If you don't have 3ds or Wii u just send a pic of your mii on the switch (this is just if I find it)


But I don't really like my Mii...


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't think there will ever be a last person to post at this rate


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> I don't think there will ever be a last person to post at this rate


N a h


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

I guess I'm the last person to post....for now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

But no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

There’s a new person at the candy van


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a new person at the candy van



Wait what?


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

People are fast to steal the win :')


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait what?


Yea I’m scared again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I’m scared again


I looked and the new person is insane


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait am I the new person in the candy van


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> Wait am I the new person in the candy van


No


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

E


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

Ooh it's an inside joke I see lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I guess


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> Ooh it's an inside joke I see lol







__





						free candy van
					

@Mick @milktae @Saltyy @Treeleaf



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



_enjoy_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Woooooooooooomy


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

the candy van looks  f u n


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> the candy van looks  f u n


No Please dont


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> the candy van looks  f u n


_join us_


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

why would I get in a van full of strangers T^T


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _join us_


You don’t really want to


----------



## Quinni (Jul 15, 2020)

maybe I do want to


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> why would I get in a van full of strangers T^T


Exactly


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Quinni said:


> maybe I do want to


I’m scared of the van


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m scared of the van


Do they make... calamari candy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

do they make flower candy o_o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

if they make pinesol candy prolly


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaa yeah, I'm in danger.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Meep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeem


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Uh.... Veemo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

@__@ I feel dazed right now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I get to sleep on leaves tonight cuz my hammock is still missing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh dear...


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaaaaa


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Wooooooomy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Haven't been here a while.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 15, 2020)

I win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Hai. I’m sleeping on leaves cuz my hammock is still missing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm... playing a game. Lol, yes Inklings can play video games too.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

We know inklings have arcade machines thanks to Squid Beatz so I assumed they also had consoles.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We know inklings have arcade machines thanks to Squid Beatz so I assumed they also had consoles.


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Speaking of Splatoon, I've sort of gotten back into the game now (though I'm pretty bad after years of not playing). I'm impressed at the number of fan comics that have been made, and how good the quality is on them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I prolly should get back in cuz I liked Salmon Run so much


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh, that's nice.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

RED spycrab
RED spycrab


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Cool

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Let’s see how many times google images shows our content from here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 287335
> RED spycrab
> RED spycrab


O h


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

RED Spycrab
RED Spycrab
RED Spycrab
RED Spycrab
RED Spycrab
RED Spycrab
RED Spycrab


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Cool
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020
> 
> Let’s see how many times google images shows our content from here


Google Images isn't built for what we've created in this basement.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Google Images isn't built for what we've created in this basement.


Oh really?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Google Images isn't built for what we've created in this basement.


Let’s see if we can find what weve created here

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> Oh really?
> View attachment 287338


ONE OF THOSE IS MINE


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Sometimes...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

The community who spend millions on Animal Crossing villager trading
					

News, reviews and opinions on the biggest video games.




					www.vg247.com
				




WOAH
WE GOT RECOGNIZED


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 287339


Where are you finding these


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Google images


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Wonder if any of my terrible photoshops (which are really just MS paint) made it onto there. Knowing Google, probably.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where are you finding these



I Googled "the bell tree forums jirachi100"


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Could be possible...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Wonder if any of my terrible photoshops (which are really just MS paint) made it onto there. Knowing Google, probably.


Mine too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

How am I losing to a bunch of computer speakers?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Icon is on google images...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> How am I losing to a bunch of computer speakers?


Add "the bell tree forums"


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 287344


that’s mine right there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> that’s mine right there


Yes, I know.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

”crossing123“ bell tree gave me this
Wait, it’s not working...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ”crossing123“ bell tree gave me this
> Wait, it’s not working...


An empty image?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Fixed



https://imgur.com/a/OP02nDI


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Why it has two of my older avatars is a mystery to me.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> An empty image?


I fixed it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



Seastar said:


> View attachment 287345
> Why it has two of my older avatars is a mystery to me.


Google images strikes again

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Also I see someone’s avatar as well...
I won’t give the name since I might @ them


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 287345
> Why it has two of my older avatars is a mystery to me.


Google tends to have a lot of outdated stuff on there I notice. 

Somehow by searching your username it gives you Daniel's avatar as the third result? Not sure what Google's trying to say there.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/zPc0kTh
> 
> sent this to a streamer while they were streaming, bonus points of u know where it's from


i found this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Spoiler: If I click this one, it updates












Spoiler: If I click this one, it doesn't








They both link to my profile.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: If I click this one, it updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bell tree SQL broke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bell tree SQL broke


Even weirder is I wasn't Seastar when I used the Smash one.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Even weirder is I wasn't Seastar when I used the Smash one.


 Bell tree memory leak


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Creepy how google images stores our avatars into the database


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Fix your god dang memory leak Jeremy
It slows performance


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably just the Google crawler hasn't been here in a while so it gives whatever image it last saw. Though I'm not hugely knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Probably just the Google crawler hasn't been here in a while so it gives whatever image it last saw. Though I'm not hugely knowledgeable on the topic.


Google crawls upon search iirc

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

That couldn’t be true since it had Jirachi’s newer PFP and my out of context thread there
Memory leaaaakkkk


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh, so I am still called Jirachi.
I was thinking about that earlier.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m standing by it’s a SQL/PHP memory leak


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Okaaaaaay


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

So what are we going to search next?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know. I'm busy earning Nook Miles.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok that’s fine.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So what are we going to search next?


Idk


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Spoiler: No context


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Ah these images bring me back.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

__





						Atari VCS Official Website
					

Introducing the Atari VCS. Unmatched versatility for gaming, entertainment, and productivity.




					atarivcs.com
				



*heavy breathing*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh... Atari.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... Atari.


Don’t diss Atari 
2600 hits different


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

YA GIRL GOT HER DREAM LINEUP 

SUGAR FOR DAYS DESPITE ME BEING SALTYY


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Huh... now I want cake... Do I dare go back in the kitchen...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Huh... now I want cake... Do I dare go back in the kitchen...


why are you suddenly me?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why are you suddenly me?


Uhhhhh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

I need some cake


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Cake


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

I want cake now too -_-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Ciary said:


> I want cake now too -_-


*35 TBT in the shop *


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

I have cake now. i am happy ^_^
someone else can win now. i don't care anymore. 
I HAVE CAKE!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

C a I k


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

P o y o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

J i k k e n


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Chickfila


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

uhh everyone's offline


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I think the site is just glitching


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Pretty much...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

aaaa I'm tired, but I don't want to go off yet ;;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

W h a t...
My brother's awake...
I guess I'm getting off lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

came across this beauty, beware it has one curse word


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I guess I got on when everyone else is getting off lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm still on...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm falling asleep again...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

wow pages 1540 to 1545 are really good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wow pages 1540 to 1545 are really good


O h


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wow pages 1540 to 1545 are really good


I wasn’t here when that happened so I’m out of the loop ;n;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wasn’t here when that happened so I’m out of the loop ;n;


Aww.
Oh, my username was Jirachi100 back then... in case the posts calling me Jirachi are confusing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aww.
> Oh, my username was Jirachi100 back then... in case the posts calling me Jirachi are confusing.


I knew you changed your name a while before I joined lol but most everything there seems like an inside joke. That’ll happen tho lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I knew you changed your name a while before I joined lol but most everything there seems like an inside joke. That’ll happen tho lol


Plus I was acting a bit different then about the whole Inkling roleplay thing, lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

I just realized close to half of the posts on this almost 5 year old thread have been in 2020.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized close to half of the posts on this almost 5 year old thread have been in 2020.


Sounds similar to the situation with my own posts. You'd think it's normal for me to have this many since I joined in 2014... but uhhh...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I just realized close to half of the posts on this almost 5 year old thread have been in 2020.


What-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

My allergies are acting up


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Looking at the total forum post count, it doesn't seem that much longer until we reach 10 million.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

We're less than 100 pages to 2000 pages omg


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Yush!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

man I'm still sick :/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I have to take stuff like halls near constantly when I’m sick or I sound like I’m coughing up a lung


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm having allergies, actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

I just took some cold medicine, that should hopefully help


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

At least it's finally time for me to take my allergy medicine again... ugh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

should we make a group chat with Your Local Wild Child in it?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> should we make a group chat with Your Local Wild Child in it?


Maaaaybe


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> should we make a group chat with Your Local Wild Child in it?


ooh sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child would you like to be in a group chat?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m back on Splatoon 2! I’m a big noob tho since I haven’t played since like 2017 lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Oooh okay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Well I guess it’s more like 2018 (I dropped it when NSO went up) but since I’m paying for online now I’m not gonna let it gather dust.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

lol I always got into turf wars in Mako Mart. I might as well pick up my Raid then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

M


Your Local Wild Child said:


> lol I always got into turf wars in Mako Mart. I might as well pick up my Raid then


My dude you didn't answer my question earlier
Would you like to be in a group chat with some of the other basement dwellers?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Oof I didn’t see that lol. I’m not too sure about that. Where are we putting it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oof I didn’t see that lol. I’m not too sure about that. Where are we putting it?


Tbt
We start a conversation

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Its not voice chat or anything lmao
Its just a private chat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh yea prolly since we’re using this game as a chat lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Made one


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it available?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

I've never been more proud of myself.
if you don't get it then mission failed :c


Spoiler: BEHOLD!


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I've never been more proud of myself in my life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BEHOLD!
> ...


It’s cute


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Ahahaha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

But what if I won?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Who knows....
This is an unusual thread


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Who knows....
> This is an unusual thread


Yeah, if you look at pages like 1400 and anything around that it's i n s a n e

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Rereading the thread is nostalgia


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep
I wonder how many insane quotes I have there...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep
> I wonder how many insane quotes I have there...


You used to just post a bunch of emojis lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

btw I used to think you were a boy lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

whats crazy to me is that there probably wasn't even 1000 pages of this before you guys took it over, i don't even remember this thread from when i was here in 2017 lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m a noob here so it sounds like a lot of the cool stuff happened before I was here


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 15, 2020)

pm me your addresses, i will send you a box of oreos no joke


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> whats crazy to me is that there probably wasn't even 1000 pages of this before you guys took it over, i don't even remember this thread from when i was here in 2017 lmao


Nah I think we took over around page 1100 maybe earlier
Page 1000 was 2019


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> You used to just post a bunch of emojis lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020
> 
> btw I used to think you were a boy lol


How?
My avatars?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> pm me your addresses, i will send you a box of oreos no joke


Oh Yeah I totally trust a total stranger

My address is redacted 1234


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

around 1300 I think


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> How?
> My avatars?


No, when you were Crossing123 before you started using avatars lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes
I wonder what happens if camping roleplay exists?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> pm me your addresses, i will send you a box of oreos no joke


y a y its >ReDAcTed<
candy van 2.0


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> No, when you were Crossing123 before you started using avatars lol


Oh lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh no... my twelve hour lead



this is how active it was on page 1100 lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is how active it was on page 1100 lol


No maybe page 1200 or 1300


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> around 1200 I think


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Well I did emoji's since I was too shy that then, now I opened up more.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes
> I wonder what happens if camping roleplay exists?


Needs to happen. Make this happen. It’s lonely here in Evwirt.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

YES SPLATOON TIME
Hopefully my internet doesn't stop me please....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

My internet is acting up....
Whyyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> YES SPLATOON TIME
> Hopefully my internet doesn't stop me please....


I just got back into Splatoon today. I’ve forgotten how fun Salmon run is. It’s too bad that I’m awful at turf war, I love the inkling squid amiibo knight armor and mr Grizz won’t let me rock it.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

I just want to do a turf war again.....
Its been almost 2 years...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just want to do a turf war again.....
> Its been almost 2 years...


Ouch..


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah...
Painful... I really want to do it, but internet stops me...
aaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I did get to see Mako Mart today lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats good

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Oh well, at least I tried.
Rip...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this is how active it was on page 1100 lol



I got a notification for this.

loooool


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 15, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh Yeah I totally trust a total stranger
> 
> My address is redacted 1234





Rosie977 said:


> y a y its >ReDAcTed<
> candy van 2.0


epic it'll be there tomorrow with one day shipping.

anyway


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Someone banned me in the banning thread cuz I can get the stuff needed for medicine in the woods. Hehe, like Evwirt’s gonna do that for me, lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello my children how is everyone


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Good...
Sad I didn't make it to shoutouts, but oh well.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry its so hard for me to get online


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

You're back! Hi!


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Its understandable
I need a new Kirby Icon, I think this is cute, but I need another one.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Hehe yeah just for a bit tho.. I cant really stay

I miss yall

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Its understandable
> I need a new Kirby Icon, I think this is cute, but I need another one.


I really like yours, but yeah youve had it for a while.. hmm i can try and help you look


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

ForeverALoan said:


> Hello my children how is everyone


I’ve been stung by wasps, and @xTech took my hammock.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaaaaa
Maybe I can buy a hammock


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been stung by wasps, and @xTech took my hammock.


Ouch 
Tell him to give your hammock back or i can fight them and get it for you lmao


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe this 400 dollar one
I cant afford Irl, but this is just a rp


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

That is a nice hammock too bad im broke


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I stole it from Home Depot.
So I can let everyone try it
Not irl though


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, now that I’ve been attracted to this thread by a notification, might as well try to win.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 287578
> Maybe this 400 dollar one
> I cant afford Irl, but this is just a rp


((Yea I know, IRL I’m in a comfy chair indoors))
That would get torn to shreds with my luck


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ahhhh



i can't handle how cute they are (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Cute


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING LOOK!
> View attachment 287582​i can't handle how cute they are (╥﹏╥)


Awwww I have skye too. How cute my heart ;_;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

I have Skye. She’s a cutie but I think imma swap her for another normal.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ahhhh
> View attachment 287582
> i can't handle how cute they are (╥﹏╥)


Soo cutee


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Woah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 287591


Edible water bottles! Those sound so cool (if we can find a way to make em in a way that we can sell em)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

Like a bottle made of candy. Sounds gross

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

WAIT WHAT go look up edible bottles


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

OH MY GOD THATS A REAL THING WH-


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 15, 2020)

Wtf i dont understand-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Aw dang i have to go  

Bye guys ima miss yall


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

I have come to appreciate Engineer on attack in tf2


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

wow what's happening

This makes no sense. It's like floating...
wondering how it tastes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

my three braincells can't handle this


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Like water...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

They look like polymer balls! I love those things!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Gunslinger is a viable choice on attack


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

Don't make me go into a long spiel about TF2


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Gunslinger is a viable choice on attack


the deus ex shotgun that uses metal as ammo
pistol/luger
gunslinger

that was my old combat engie setup, worked great


----------



## Kurb (Jul 15, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the deus ex shotgun that uses metal as ammo
> pistol/luger
> gunslinger
> 
> that was my old combat engie setup, worked great


Gunslinger/widowmaker(deuz ex metal ammo gun) is really good for setting up for setting up a tp/dispenser combo in a nook next to a point, and shooting till the cows come home


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2020)

what to use as my next avatar, decisions decisions


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 287612View attachment 287613
> what to use as my next avatar, decisions decisions


1


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

both are bizarre. I agree with Kurb tho


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> both are bizarre. I agree with Kurb tho





Kurb said:


> 1



thousand-yard stare it is


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 16, 2020)

nevermind cool


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

Woomy

why did I just say that...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2020)

More amazing headlines


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Woomy
> 
> why did I just say that...


You don't look like an Inkling...


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Hm...
Hybrid???


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Am I a hybrid?
Woomy. Uh, yes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Am I a hybrid?
> Woomy. Uh, yes.


More backstory please


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> More backstory please


Uhhh hmm


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow there used to be bells here. That's cool.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow there used to be bells here. That's cool.
> View attachment 287686


There still are! They’re called tbt. That confused me for a bit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wow there used to be bells here. That's cool.
> View attachment 287686


Wha? In The Basement? When?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

Oof but y’all prolly knew that. Forgive my slightly wasp venom-intoxicated thinking


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oof but y’all prolly knew that. Forgive my slightly wasp venom-intoxicated thinking


It's ok lol. I meant that you could earn tbt by posting in the basement a few years ago!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

Yea we were talking about that earlier. We’d prolly be bellionaires here if that were the case lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

I feel like threads like this would get locked for spam if you could earn bells in The Basement...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 16, 2020)

That's pretty sad actually, I love this thread. I don't really think this would be closed, but probably counting games and things like that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel like threads like this would get locked for spam if you could earn bells in The Basement...


True. It’s a fair trade-off


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2020)

Imagine the inflation if Basement posts earned TBT.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Imagine the inflation if Basement posts earned TBT.


*deflation


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

If anyone wants to be put in Tomodachi life drop your mii qr codes lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If anyone wants to be put in Tomodachi life drop your mii qr codes lol


Ya found your 2DS? Congrats!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya found your 2DS? Congrats!


Oh I actually didn't, my cousin came over and let me borrow his lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh I actually didn't, my cousin came over and let me borrow his lol


Ah kk then

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020

Dang it pascal I don’t need 3 pearls I hoard those like a magpie


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> If anyone wants to be put in Tomodachi life drop your mii qr codes lol


Lemme grab my DS hold on


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Lemme grab my DS hold on


Alright, I don't have the ds rn but I'll add you when I get the chance


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Alright, I don't have the ds rn but I'll add you when I get the chance


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 287908


_oh, wowie_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)

Get in my schoplbus


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 16, 2020)

Let’s see what’s poppin in this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)

nothing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 16, 2020)

Then what’s this you liar


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 287960
> Then what’s this you liar


Huh-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 287960
> Then what’s this you liar


:0


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 16, 2020)

Checkmate


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Checkmate


What is it tho


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Popcorn?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

I want a drink with this popcorn.  Where are the drinks at this theater?!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2020)

Knowing movie theatres it's probably $100 for some tap water.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

$100... oh, nevermind then


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2020)

And an extra $50 for wanting melted cheese on your popcorn.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow I didnt get the joke until JUST NOW
What's poppin.. Popcorn..
I feel so stupid


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

You know what.  I don’t like this place anymore.  I think I’m going to go watch a movie at home like everyone else.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> You know what.  I don’t like this place anymore.  I think I’m going to go watch a movie at home like everyone else.


I’m suspecting you’ll use “other” methods to do so.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I’m suspecting you’ll use “other” methods to do so.



Nope, all good here, officer!  Just paying for it the normal way.  And... here‘s a special coupon for the donut place nearby.  Treat yourself to something nice, okay?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2020)

Movie theatre near me has been trying a lot of new things in a desperate attempt to stay afloat. Last time I went there, the seats were so comfortable that I'm pretty sure I fell asleep during the middle of Rogue One.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

you all remind me of each other tbh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Nope, all good here, officer!  Just paying for it the normal way.  And... here‘s a special coupon for the donut place nearby.  Treat yourself to something nice, okay?


Ooh donuts!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Popcorn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

my vision just got blurry 
i'm fine 
i'm fine


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 17, 2020)

Are you sure?

Don't push yourself too hard! Take a break if you need to-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> my vision just got blurry
> i'm fine
> i'm fine


Be careful if you’re standing up too quickly! My bro got blurred vision right before he fell real close to our brick fireplace (he’s not hurt at all but it was a real scare). It was because of the head rush caused by standing up to quickly.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Be careful if you’re standing up too quickly! My bro got blurred vision right before he fell real close to our brick fireplace (he’s not hurt at all but it was a real scare). It was because of the head rush caused by standing up to quickly.


Oh yeah, standing up too quickly can definitely mess you up. I almost fainted once in drama class because I lifted my head too quickly during an exercise (vision got blurry and stopped seeing color for a few seconds).

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020

Also glad your brother's okay, that sounds like it would have been frightening.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

Not too blurry, it's fine now


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Good to hear


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Not too blurry, it's fine now


Good to know. Stay safe!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh boy, this one let me upload it...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Wait no, this is cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Wait no, this is cursed
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288156


Cursed images thread is in the left lane


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 288158View attachment 288159View attachment 288160


C: 
it's magalor!
Why does this gif make me happy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> C:
> it's magalor!
> Why does this gif make me happy


Wait whaaat he's one of my favorite Kirby characters...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait whaaat he's one of my favorite Kirby characters...


Kirby triggers happy memories


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 288165


What the...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Du bon sangeke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Brb, going to draw...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh okay, I'm about to leave to play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Y’all’s went a whole two pages without me!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

MY MOM FOUND MY 2DS
SO I DONT HAVE TO BORROW ONE ANYMORE : D


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> MY MOM FOUND MY 2DS
> SO I DONT HAVE TO BORROW ONE ANYMORE : D



That's great!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

I win.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 288127


In fact, there are several problems. First of all, to start a business, you would have to get a business license, which is a giant friggin legal situation. Legal documents cost money. Plus, if you sell things for one cent, you would naturally put up smaller priced things. If you put you Xbox One up for one cent, someone will buy it. Plus, best buy probably won't carry most one cent items.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> In fact, there are several problems. First of all, to start a business, you would have to get a business license, which is a giant friggin legal situation. Legal documents cost money. Plus, if you sell things for one cent, you would naturally put up smaller priced things. If you put you Xbox One up for one cent, someone will buy it. Plus, best buy probably won't carry most one cent items.


i didn't make the meme

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020




Putting another one because I'm pissed off


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i didn't make the meme
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020
> 
> ...


This would work only if gravity didn't exist, because gravity is negating the pull up force.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 17, 2020)

those rage comic memes were my childhood lol, what a throwback


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

enjoy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 288326


and that's basically debt


Saltyy said:


> enjoy
> View attachment 288329


this is generating air around you,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

w h y


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

Cause i can


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

i wanna use the gunslinger buy my pc is broken


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2020)

I see


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Hai y’all again


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

When you
Pr


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 288368
> When you
> Pr


premiere is the movie editing software right? whatchya editing?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> premiere is the movie editing software right? whatchya editing?


i don't think you want to know
but here's something i made in After Effects


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i don't think you want to know
> but here's something i made in After Effects


neato  that swirly diamond box  ayy I only know my way around sony vegas & that was years ago so i find this stuff interesting


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> neato  that swirly diamond box  ayy I only know my way around sony vegas & that was years ago so i find this stuff interesting


I still don't know what half the buttons do


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I still don't know what half the buttons do


don’t worry that comes with practice


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Movie


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Let the show go on


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

Take 2.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Huh? I am confused


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Idk either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Everyone wants me to write a book on the banning thread for some reason and honestly I’m kinda scared now


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Everyone wants me to write a book on the banning thread for some reason and honestly I’m kinda scared now


You can run from your destiny but you cannot escape it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> You can run from your destiny but you cannot escape it.


Oh no


----------



## bbritney (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Yea but I can’t make a book in the woods


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 17, 2020)

this is it.
this is an avatar that can't be beaten.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m hatching HA adamant Grookey cuz they carry my rep’s energy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

I am... waiting for 5 AM so I can see Tangy. I guess...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

lol I just folded a dollar bill into a leaf


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

I wish I knew how to do that...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh man I didn’t know kangaskhan was added into IoA. Imma have to grab 1


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

For once I don't know what going on ahaha...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

IoA-Isle of Armor. I’m sleeping on getting the DLC until I see the Crown Tundra. I still can trade for the returning mons tho (just got Carvanha!)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh, riiight... I didn't get Sword or Shield, actually...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

Playing PTb with the boys
I'm human fyi
They think I'm sus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

I got it on day one cuz I’m a rabid shiny hunter


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

I have no idea what you said you are playing, Kurb.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/DrNo4aS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Hmm... that might be something I saw my brother watching on Youtube...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

It's a real good game
who would give someone who needs three dollars one dollar jesus


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 17, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who would give someone who needs three dollars one dollar jesus


crowdfunding


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

I like mudkips. They be cool bois


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

PHEONIX WAS THE ALIEN NOOO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

I am sending my off-brand kirbies across the world!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 17, 2020)

I saw Kurb in a youtube ad,


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I saw Kurb in a youtube ad,


W h a t


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Jul 17, 2020)

Good evening fellow humans, I have come to participate and enjoy my few moments of victory


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 17, 2020)

I saw him cat and all he spoke about gamess


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Good evening fellow humans, I have come to participate and enjoy my few moments of victory


Me, human? Ahahaha...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I saw Kurb in a youtube ad,


Hand over the clip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Good evening fellow humans, I have come to participate and enjoy my few moments of victory


Haha this is much more than a fight for a win. Don’t ask me to write a book


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hand over the clip


It was a youtube ad-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It was a youtube ad-


FIND IT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh, yikes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

i've detonated because of that PTB match

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

pls dont ban justin 
am sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

W h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

i have no earthly idea
also why do you keep changing your pfp

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020



Milky star said:


> It was a youtube ad-


could you describe it in more detail


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I keep my pfp like this most of the time!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

What? Me? I'm both Inkling and Octoling... I switch whenever I want! Also I change mood sometimes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Spycrab


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Wut


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll just pretend I don't half get it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Just google it
TF2 culture


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Ah kk. My dad says that me and my sister speak in tongues when we talk pop culture lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ah kk. My dad says that me and my sister speak in tongues when we talk pop culture lol


My mom keeps saying we're speaking another language when my brother and I talk about video games and stuff...
Sometimes she'll even say that when we use normal words, but I think that's just her hearing loss.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

The Spycrab
					

The Spycrab is a rare sub-class of the Spy that involves an old visual glitch. The glitch occurs when a Spy crouches and looks directly upwards with his disguise kit out, causing his arms and legs to look strange. This makes him look like a crab walking, thus the name Spycrab. Valve has seemed...




					tf2-friendlies.fandom.com


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh... Woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

i should start a tally of how many times you say that


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah...
I was just fixing my NH island earlier...
Trying to make it presentable...
Even if I can't get the pink shell
I know I tried


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Ah that’s who that is. I‘d recognize a lot of the characters in TF2 via pop culture osmosis lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i should start a tally of how many times you say that


Good luck with that. I've said it in chats you can't see.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

in public domain


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Cutitieve orengotay ajesu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m keeping count of times I’m banned for my fruit collectibles. I’m on 6 now.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Okay, well good luck looking through 12k posts for "woomy"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

look up in the sky
It's a bird
It's a plane


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

No, it's a UFO!
Help I think I can hear an educational song


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah yeah yeah yeah 

Blackpink!

Dudududururu 
Dudududururu 
How you like that?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> look up in the sky
> It's a bird
> It's a plane


it's the Push the Button ship


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Black pink in your area...
Black pink in your area...

Been a bad girl, I know I am 
And I'm so hot, I need a fan
I don't want a boy, I need a man
--------------------------------------------------
Before you all start quoting this 
Is a kpop song


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Okay, so... I'm broken now.




(I can't even hear this with _*these *_headphones... R.I.P. me)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Click clack 
Barabing baraboom


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Poyo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Jikken


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Po- Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay, so... I'm broken now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man School House Rock is my JAM!




This gets me in the nostalgia


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Poyo


wait so if seastar's OC is a kirby-octoling-inkling hybrid
how is their DNA meshing together in such a way where they are able to pronounce normal words
they should scientifically sound like
"*incomprehensible gurgling noises**"


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man School House Rock is my JAM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still own a VHS tape with the 30 top voted songs or something... Heh...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

still playing jackbox


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait so if seastar's OC is a kirby-octoling-inkling hybrid
> how is their DNA meshing together in such a way where they are able to pronounce normal words
> they should scientifically sound like
> "*incomprehensible gurgling noises**"


Eh IDK


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Dalkoman, chocolate ice cream choreoum nuga puringem 

Jiganenoya so lovely
Nugara, adjusup hara nentaghni


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait so if seastar's OC is a kirby-octoling-inkling hybrid
> how is their DNA meshing together in such a way where they are able to pronounce normal words
> they should scientifically sound like
> "*incomprehensible gurgling noises**"


Uh... Well, the Inkling (yes, that's me) knows English. There's a reason, but I just haven't said much about it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

My OC is just a kid who made several bad life decisions


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

My OC is "n/a"


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh dear... Shark Bytes sounds really weird in these headphones... why did I even bother...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Gugahna I fancy you 
CGonjorovengo kejoday cuz I need you (need you need you)
Fancy, youuuu 
Gijanarayeno valay ay ayyyy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Gugahna I fancy you
> CGonjorovengo kejoday cuz I need you (need you need you)
> Fancy, youuuu
> Gijanarayeno valay ay ayyyy


The last part sounds like incoherent gibberish


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The last part sounds like incoherent gibberish


nobody asked you, I tried


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

It's probably just Korean.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It's probably just Korean.


exactamundo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

i have this splatoon ammibo that broke and now it's just shoes with fragments of leg in them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have this splatoon ammibo that broke and now it's just shoes with fragments of leg in them


LOL WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i have this splatoon ammibo that broke and now it's just shoes with fragments of leg in them


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa what.
Okay, my Peach Amiibo broke, but at least Peach herself is in one piece OMG.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

My daisy amibo chipped her dress but that's all


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll find it later
i tried to superglue mario's head onto it
it wouldn't hold


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll find it later
> i tried to superglue mario's head onto it
> it wouldn't hold


_*Why would you try to do that*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*Why would you try to do that*_


Because DIY Inkling-Mario Amiibo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I'll find it later
> i tried to superglue mario's head onto it
> it wouldn't hold


Madlads 

If you can do it, send a pic of the aftermath 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020



Kurb said:


> Because DIY Inkling-Mario Amiibo


Ngl sounds like something nh would promote


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
At least my Splatoon Amiibos aren't broken... I can't imagine... aAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> At least my Splatoon Amiibos aren't broken... I can't imagine... aAAAAAAAAAA


_jokes on you I bought fake cards _


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Madlads
> 
> If you can do it, send a pic of the aftermath
> 
> ...


They wouldn't even hold together. I'll send a picture of the torso and base


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Oy it’s super late. Goodnight y’all! *disappears*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _jokes on you I bought fake cards _


Meh... Who needs cards when I have the Squid Sisters and Off The Hook as figures?

GAH, I just knocked my pro controller off of the bed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm a dang insomniac


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm a dang insomniac


HAHAHAHAH
Tell us another one


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> Tell us another one


?????
I'm nocturnal right now and this isn't a joke.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> Tell us another one


It's 2am but ok

and I stayed up an entire night a few times this month


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's 2am but ok
> 
> and I stayed up an entire night a few times this month


me too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> me too


cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Who knows how long this has been in my folder


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Who knows how long this has been in my folder
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288553


WHAT LMAO


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Who knows how long this has been in my folder
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288553


I expected a cotton eye joe joke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I expected a cotton eye joe joke


Hmm...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

where did you come from where did you go
Where did you come from, cotton eye joe


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

v e e m o


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh... V e e m o


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

playing joke boat rn
"Y'all like my nihilism?" is my catchphrase


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> playing joke boat rn
> "Y'all like my nihilism?" is my catchphrase


*Googles it* Hmm... No, I wouldn't call life meaningless


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Ee


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I... uh... don't have a good reason for why I don't think life is meaningless...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woomy...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woooooooomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Boreddd


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I feel mentally unwell... Why does this happen to me...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I feel mentally unwell... Why does this happen to me...


Ah I can relate to that. Hope you can get better soon.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Look at them


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

frog chair cf-r


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> frog chair cf-r


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

CFW
Amirite


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

It


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

*screaming squid sounds*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

I could've won that jackbox game.
I HAD AN ALMOST SPOTLESS SCORE
HHNHGGGHGNHBH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woomy???


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

I am _livid _right now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't know why I thought about this now, but...
I'm wondering if some of the Splatoon characters (Like Marie and Pearl, for example) are supposed to be self-aware... They've said some pretty weird things...
Plus do I need to bring up the fact Marie was telling the player what buttons to press in Splatoon 2?

Aaaaand that concludes Seastar's insane 3 AM thoughts.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

I have way too many late night thoughts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

OH. I already forgot I posted that. It was 3 hours ago.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Why am I so interested at staring at the red dot for 30 seconds now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh... I don't know... 
Woomy?


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Well
Stare at this image for 35 seconds
I did not make this image cursed on purpose its for demonstration
Then don't blink, look at a wall then blink
You'll see Rosie
It goes away after a while


Spoiler


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh... creepy Rosie... I have her poster already lol. Thank you, discounted Amiibo Festival.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Waiting for google images to show the pictures I uploaded today


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh...


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

First thing you see while searching this thread
2 of our images are on Google


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> First thing you see while searching this thread
> 2 of our images are on Google
> View attachment 288615


OH


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

The circled one is from tbt


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Hmmmm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 18, 2020)

afternoon


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Imagine if everyone here all went to one hotel and we had a gathering


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah, it's afternoon for me...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

I said morning because i woke up


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 18, 2020)

unless I was labelled as a chaperone I dont think that would go well for me lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I said morning because i woke up


Am I supposed to say good morning if I wake up at night?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar would wear a splatoon shirt and mumble "woomy" under her breath every  30 seconds


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar would wear a splatoon shirt and mumble "woomy" under her breath every  30 seconds


Uh- that's not irl me at all.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/3IDNNEd

iT'SFINEIT'SFINE


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/DrNo4aS


Is that you lmfao


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh boy...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Imagine if everyone here all went to one hotel and we had a gathering


Would- that go well at all-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Would- that go well at all-


Noooo. Irl me has bad social anxiety.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Noooo. Irl me has bad social anxiety.


S a m e


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Apparently one alien was left.
IF THE VOTE WOULD'VE WENT THRU WE WOULD'VE WON
AAAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Uh.... Woomy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Weemy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woo- Wh-what?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

What? Do I look different?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

GUYS I'M IN FL THERE'S A BIG FRICKING THUNDERSTORM IT'S SO LOUD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Only heat advisories where I’m at lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What? Do I look different?


No... I was confused by the above post. Sorry.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Veemy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

OML POWER IS GOING OUT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Are... Are you okay?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are... Are you okay?


Yeah but the thunder is REALLY LOUD


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Playing Fibbage 2
jeez rk firestorm just hit it outta the PARK


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

How long does it usually take for your power to come back on? If it takes a while y’all might wanna conserve your battery.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Yeah but the thunder is REALLY LOUD


Doesn't that mean it's nearby...?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

>>


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> >>


Woomy???


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy???


I love calamari


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Oy I’m kinda hungry now so I think imma cook some wild rice (no connection to my name-maybe)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How long does it usually take for your power to come back on? If it takes a while y’all might wanna conserve your battery.


like a few minutes thankfully but still it's thundering really constantly and crap


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I love calamari


_No, don't eat me!_


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _No, don't eat me!_


I am capable of many things...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I am capable of many things...


_*Please don't eat me*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I am capable of many things...


Y’all’s only gonna get a mouthful of ink


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

Ink is tasty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Ink is tasty


Write on your tongue with a pen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Ink is tasty


Wut.

((also I feel so bad I spent five minutes looking for a box of wild rice and it fell in a weird spot))


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Ink is tasty


*No no no no no no no no no no no*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I have to wait like 25 minutes before I can have my rice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

How can I make myself not sound worth eating?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

I am the consumer of all ink

Gimme the pens


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I am the consumer of all ink
> 
> Gimme the pens


how you gonna digest it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I am the consumer of all ink
> 
> Gimme the pens


If I give you pens, will you _not_ eat me?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> How can I make myself not sound worth eating?


say ya taste like pinesol. That’s gotten me out of scrapes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> say ya taste like pinesol. That’s gotten me out of scrapes


But I don't live in a forest...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes the pens will suffice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Yes the pens will suffice


*gives you lots of pens*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> I love calamari


Is it good?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is it good?


Non-sapient squid calamari is good. Inkling calamari isn’t.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Is it good?


Aaaaaaaaaaaaa Not you too. _*Don't eat me.*_


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)

*Devours all the pens*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> *Devours all the pens*


Wut.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

According to this site I've never heard of before, even squids enjoy calamari.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> According to this site I've never heard of before, even squids enjoy calamari.


Cannibalism


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> According to this site I've never heard of before, even squids enjoy calamari.


Funnily, I just brought this up in a private chat earlier...


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Cannibalism


Not exactly. Squids are a taxonomic order. That means two species can have quite a bit of separation (think of the comparison of wolves to tigers). Taxonomy saves the day!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Okay, I'm sorry but you HAVE to see this now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Okay, I'm sorry but you HAVE to see this now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288712


O.O


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if some inklings preyed upon other squid species. It would be similar to how chimpanzees hunt other primates such as the western red colobus.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some inklings preyed upon other squid species. It would be similar to how chimpanzees hunt other primates such as the western red colobus.


Why do I think Marie has eaten calamari before?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why do I think Marie has eaten calamari before?


the irony, callie Marie


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> the irony, callie Marie


Yeeeaaah.... Yikes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some inklings preyed upon other squid species. It would be similar to how chimpanzees hunt other primates such as the western red colobus.


Nah it’s more like a tiger eating a stoat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah it’s more like a tiger eating a stoat


Callie and Marie don't look like the other Inklings... Their eyes... Does that count?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Callie and Marie don't look like the other Inklings... Their eyes... Does that count?


I’d still say they’re inklings.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Callie and Marie don't look like the other Inklings... Their eyes... Does that count?


Don't they have some kind of squid dish on their head


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Don't they have some kind of squid dish on their head


Uhhhhhhhh yeah, but isn't that just for decoration?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhhhhhh yeah, but isn't that just for decoration?


why do they have fake cooked people on their head


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> why do they have fake cooked people on their head


I don't know, _why are they named after calamari?_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

Also...



_*Why does she know that?*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

*in the background, munching on wild rice*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Ahaha, sorry...

Marie talking about edible squid has been bothering me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Heh I know the feeling I taste like pinesol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heh I know the feeling I taste like pinesol


Oh...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heh I know the feeling I taste like pinesol


HOLD UP HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

YOU BEEN EATING YOSELF?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> HOLD UP HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020
> 
> YOU BEEN EATING YOSELF?


No, no, I haven’t! I just think I might taste like the stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Is it bad that I don't eat any of the things from MapleSilver's post?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is it bad that I don't eat any of the things from MapleSilver's post?


What DO ya eat then?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What DO ya eat then?


Uh... pizza? Chicken? ....This doesn't sound normal.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... pizza? Chicken? ....This doesn't sound normal.


Heh I eat whatever I can get in the woods.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heh I eat whatever I can get in the woods.


Oh... I guess that makes sense.
Don't ask why I eat foods made by humans.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heh I eat whatever I can get in the woods.



*what do you find there*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

2 minutes left in PTB. *inhale*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Spoiler: You know what? I should bring this up too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> *what do you find there*


Some good stuff like fruit and fish. Other times...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Some good stuff like fruit and fish. Other times...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

.5 MIN LEFT AAAAAAAA

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

..it was andy?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

...W-woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

It’s all good tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

He kept a low profile in chat
The quiet ones are always the third alien


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I bet if a human saw an Inkling, they'd think it was an alien...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I bet if a human saw an Inkling, they'd think it was an alien...


... I’m a human


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Push The Button is TBT Mafia but with testing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

...with hacks..... and everyone yelling


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ... I’m a human


Uh... Sorry, I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

I was human fyi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I was human fyi


...was?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... pizza? Chicken? ....This doesn't sound normal.


Inkopolis pizza could be made from domesticated seagrass ground into a flour with manatee (often called sea cows) cheese. Hopefully tomatoes are still around because I can't think of a marine substitute for that. 

"Chicken" could be made from a domesticated seagull which has lost the ability to fly, since there's a lot of seagulls around Inkopolis.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...was?


In the game 
That game had more yelling than usual
If we ever do PTB together, remember the quiet one is always alien


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Inkopolis pizza could be made from domesticated seagrass ground into a flour with manatee (often called sea cows) cheese. Hopefully tomatoes are still around because I can't think of a marine substitute for that.
> 
> "Chicken" could be made from a domesticated seagull which has lost the ability to fly, since there's a lot of seagulls around Inkopolis.


Sounds right enough for me!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Inkopolis pizza could be made from domesticated seagrass ground into a flour with manatee (often called sea cows) cheese. Hopefully tomatoes are still around because I can't think of a marine substitute for that.
> 
> "Chicken" could be made from a domesticated seagull which has lost the ability to fly, since there's a lot of seagulls around Inkopolis.


Uh- Uhhhhhhhhhh
Do I tell him I'm not in Inkopolis anymore...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh- Uhhhhhhhhhh
> Do I tell him I'm not in Inkopolis anymore...


isn't Inkpolis like Pangea?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isn't Inkpolis like Pangea?


...What?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ...What?


double u double u double u dot google dot com


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)

I saw a theory where Callie and Marie aren't squids, but actually cuttlefish


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isn't Inkpolis like Pangea?


Nah, I think it’s some sort of supercity


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> double u double u double u dot google dot com


Not why I said what


ohare01 said:


> I saw a theory where Callie and Marie aren't squids, but actually cuttlefish


Someone actually told me that on Club Tortimer...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> isn't Inkpolis like Pangea?


It can't be Pangaea because it's only around 10,000 years in the future. 

Also I just remembered mayo VS ketchup so there has to be tomatoes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> It can't be Pangaea because it's only around 10,000 years in the future.
> 
> Also I just remembered mayo VS ketchup so there has to be tomatoes.


also there needs to be eggs for mayo so birds are around


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

In Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, Viridi said all the mammals went extinct. Yes, in the context of Splatoon.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> also there needs to be eggs for mayo so birds are around


Maybe you could use salmonid eggs.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Well, Judd and his clone boi exist


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, Judd and his clone boi exist


There are sea scrolls explaining that... They aren't actually supposed to be there.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Maybe you could use salmonid eggs.


Nah fish roe has a completely different look. Perhaps if you get enough tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

hey guys don't mind me existing


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

same


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woomy...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

xTech just called me a rascal


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

i just got 6k points in joke boat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Woo- Woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Geum nawara wara


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I have not learned Korean


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Sorry, I only know English. What does woomy mean?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Eun nawara wara


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sorry, I only know English. What does woomy mean?


Booyah


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Booyah


Oh wait... Maybe I did know that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I also know a bit of italian (not enough to fluidly converse without a book tho)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 18, 2020)

Chocolate!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I totally didn't just randomly wake up in Inkopolis and nobody could teach me their language...

Uh... um... I'm the last post! I win!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I wish I had chocolate ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm craving chocolate now...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I _*might*_ also be craving sleep.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Oy chocolate is one of the biggest foods that I miss...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I miss water... Wait no, you didn't hear me say that. I definitely was always an Inkling.
Uh..... um.... Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

W... woomy?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

yawns


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Chocolate


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I might crochet tonight!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

After going out, restaurant‘s make me feel strange because of social distancing, but it’s a good thing though..
They basically restricted few dining spots, but its for our own good.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> After going out, restaurant‘s make me feel strange because of social distancing, but it’s a good thing though..
> They basically restricted few dining spots, but its for our own good.


Yea, I went out to chili’s with my sister a week ago. It was a bit surreal to see how many spots were blocked off. It’s good that they’re doing this, though.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah....
Its been a while since I’ve been to a restaurant and it’s just weird for me...
Good thing they’re doing this for our health and safety.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

here's an rpg idea i had
so the game revolves around a girl who is in an rpg inside the rpg finding a journal which is the developer;s
and the developer slowly becomes aware that the game is self aware
and the story swaps between the dev slowly becoming aware that the game is self aware and the girl trying to learn what the journal means
in the end the dev deletes it; killing everyone inside the rpg
and then the dev at the end does a massive 4th wall break, becoming sentient that he is in a game
and then it ends


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here's an rpg idea i had
> so the game revolves around a girl who is in an rpg inside the rpg finding a journal which is the developer;s
> and the developer slowly becomes aware that the game is self aware
> and the story swaps between the dev slowly becoming aware that the game is self aware and the girl trying to learn what the journal means
> ...


Dude Y E S
If you ever become an indie game developer that would be an amazing idea, considering you're trying to learn to code and all :0
I'd play that


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Dude Y E S
> If you ever become an indie game developer that would be an amazing idea, considering you're trying to learn to code and all :0
> I'd play that


once rpg maker mv comes out on switch
it'll only be a matter of time
also the player is free so....


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Hoping today will not be garbage compared to yesterday

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

Also I feel like I’m one of the only people in the friend group that doesn’t listen to kpop


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hoping today will not be garbage compared to yesterday
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020
> 
> Also I feel like I’m one of the only people in the friend group that doesn’t listen to kpop


I don't either and I don't think Seastar does either, and I'm pretty sure Josuke doesn't


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Yeah...
I was just curious...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

Almost all of my relatives listen to kpop though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

My sister just got to the iconic opening of BotW. I love the opening tune! ;u;


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Thats nice, I goof around in BOTW now though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Heh my sister went like 20 seconds in and decided she wanted to crochet instead. It’s aight tho I might play eventually (though I have a crochet project myself)


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

I just like making Link get kicked out of Gerudo valley sometimes.
Idk, I find it funny for some reason.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

I love riding random weird animals like bears lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Aaaa
I want to ride a horse again...
I’ve done it before and I enjoyed it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Like, IRL? I’ve ridden a horse once or twice. They eat everything lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Irl I rode a horse before.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

ordered spycrab plushie


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Noice.


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Google images at its finest


----------



## Kurb (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here's an rpg idea i had
> so the game revolves around a girl who is in an rpg inside the rpg finding a journal which is the developer;s
> and the developer slowly becomes aware that the game is self aware
> and the story swaps between the dev slowly becoming aware that the game is self aware and the girl trying to learn what the journal means
> ...


what do y'all think about this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what do y'all think about this


Interesting


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Google images at its finest


Aaaaaaaaaa My Splatoon 2 screenshot is there now 
Wait- I've never seen that Club Tortimer screenshot on Google either.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

woot win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Nocturnal woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Woooooooooooomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Weeme


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Woo- What...
Veemo


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Inkling


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

heading to sleep at 430


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> heading to sleep at 430


w e a k


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

W h a t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Yeee


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Nocturnal woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nocturnal woomy


Same


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Same


O h


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Woomy???
One hour until 5 AM aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Already 5  for me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh...
I'm waiting for New Horizons to start a new day lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

I feel so @__@ after drawing
Why is it so hard to color without the filling tool
I swear when you color with the filling tool, there‘s still some edges...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Mmm, yes... leftover birthday cake at 4 AM...


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Ahaha birthday cake
I’m craving for cake...
Hopefully a birthday comes soon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Hmm... I probably won't have anymore of this for a couple months...


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

yawns


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

What an accomplishment
Google just showed the image I uploaded today


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> What an accomplishment
> Google just showed the image I uploaded today
> View attachment 288883


Wait and see it show this one too lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

I can't wait for the results

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Google images at its finest


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Okay, why is my profile there twice with different avatars??


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Blame Google images

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

Also why is Jeremy's avatar there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Weird, I still get way more matching results with my old username...


Spoiler: ALSO KURB WHY. GOOGLE HAS THIS NOW


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

That is one detailed inkling


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

Me as zipper, very cursed


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Breaking: Spongebob is...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Me as zipper, very cursed
> View attachment 288887


Yeah, and there's 4 of my screenshots there too.


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Google images loves images
I think AI is the reason why google takes them.
They probably take the images there and put it into a database


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Fun stuff I found on Google lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Inkling cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks like I missed one.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 19, 2020)

Won. Lock the thread.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 19, 2020)

Meep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

i am not letting this thread die
Post genuine spycrab


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am not letting this thread die
> Post genuine spycrab
> 
> View attachment 288953


But that means that someone just lost lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

Ok but WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 288959


An aisha?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> An aisha?


UH-
Yes, my favorite Neopet species.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

I just played a round of Splatoon 2, figured out why i had rage issues, and picked up DragonQuestBuilders2


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Hmm... I haven't touched it since the last Splatfest lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

What should I listen to on spotify


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

I've never used Spotify before...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never used Spotify before...


wait what do you use then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wait what do you use then


Uh... Youtube...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Guess I'll win here for a few seconds.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Time to check google images again if they showed the image I posted last night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

We’re having angel food cake for dessert tonight


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s nice
Basement is inactive...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Ah I’m trying to explain to Mick that my character is cursed on the banning thread lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Yep...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

Nothing yet so far, was waiting for google to show the image I posted yesterday.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Oy I already know imma get impatient with the switch lite restock issue lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

I looked deeper in google images and it also takes from other threads.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

2.4K PSI of pressure is acary


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

I totally believe ya


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Intense pressure 
I remember making paper rockets in school and we used pressure to launch them


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

My younger brother did model rockets that required these little fire-cracker like engines. We’d go to this rocket launching thing that was an hour and change away. It was cool; there were all sorts of interesting rockets there; we even saw a plastic hat get launched like a rocket


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

going to sleep now, gn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

This thread in a nutshell:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Dang it you’re correct


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> This thread in a nutshell:


But that's just me- _*Wait a minute.*



_


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

I have 1000 something from here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

W o o m y

Oops, I did it again.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Let’s see if google showed my image


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Nothing yet I guess

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Or maybe I hadn’t look harder, I’m sure it’ll show up somewhere....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

I couldn't find it either... tried various keywords


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

It’s not working
Wait, I will edit if it works


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Spoiler: lol












Spoiler: ???


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Google is random


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Cool

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Google images is just strange when they take some random personal image and put it in their database


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Excuse me?!


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Google images at its finest
Harvesting images from belltree

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Excuse me?!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289265


Also 11 minutes!?!?!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Google is just being insulting now


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Lol
My username is a dictionary word

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Try Crossing123


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Spoiler








I scrolled down afterwards and regretted it... 


Spoiler: Wholesome gif from there to hide the scars aaaaaaaaa















Also this came up


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Ah yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

test

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Okay,Okay, my browser broke. I'll be back...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

I fixed it


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Mornin’!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

I posted my entry......
Don't go harsh on it...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

For what?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

The campsite? That looks real cool actually!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/Us0gmCD

Which of these speaks out to you guys?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Us0gmCD
> 
> Which of these speaks out to you guys?




Probably Team Spirit as it’s the closest to royal blue


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Probably Team Spirit as it’s the closest to royal blue


Yeah, but the RED variant looks... off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yeah, but the RED variant looks... off


Do you have to have the set?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you have to have the set?


Set? Team paint colors, when they are on an object, use the RED variant on RED, and vice versa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Set? Team paint colors, when they are on an object, use the RED variant on RED, and vice versa


Ah, okay. I’m just really not used to TF2 mechanics


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

I personally like Balaclavas Are Forever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Those are pretty good deep colors.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Those are pretty good deep colors.


It’s mainly because it matches Spy’s headgear


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s mainly because it matches Spy’s headgear


Ah okay then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289289


Seastar answer the question
Which color do you like


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Seastar answer the question
> Which color do you like


I don't know if you really want to ask me... Because I love pink.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Truth be told I do kinda like the red on Team Spirit tho. I love jewel colors.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m probably gonna paint it Balaclavas Are Forever since it matches Spy’s balaclava


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Spoiler: I don't remember why I have this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

I know why I have this!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 289295


W h a t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a t


Pea shooter man


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pea shooter man


Pea shooter man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pea shooter man


Pea shooter man


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

You broke the chain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Because I am the confused woomy


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Woomy


Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Uh... Woomy???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... Woomy???


Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

W...woomy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Veemy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Woomy


Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy Veemo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

This is the woomy thread now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

is it september 8th yet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> is it september 8th yet


It's still Summer, Kurb.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

I think i main spy
But anyways
woomy i got 13 hours of sleep last night and i feel great


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woooooooomy
Okay this is starting to feel contagious


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Woomy




Win


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Do you ever just
sudo rm rf */


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Do you ever just
> sudo rm rf */


Woomy...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

James while John had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> James while John had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher.


*confused squid sounds*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *confused squid sounds*


The best thing is that’s a valid English sentence with correct grammar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The best thing is that’s a valid English sentence with correct grammar


O-okay... woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O-okay... woomy


Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Why are humans saying woomy...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Cuz


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

O...kay....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

((I had to order a physical copy of NH online because no store I went to had it ))


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ((I had to order a physical copy of NH online because no store I went to had it ))


Sad woomy...


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 20, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

OH NO


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> James while John had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher.


I know that sentence dont try me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I know that sentence dont try me


Good. Do ya know where to put the punctuation so that it makes sense?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Sololololololo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m on the last piece of my crochet project! Maybe. I might want to add something to it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

I should change my user to 

Your near kpop teen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Welp...I don’t have the correct yarn color for it. If I want it I’ll needle felt it on.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Saltyy said:


> I should change my user to
> 
> Your near kpop teen


I think it’s like 1.2K to change your username


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp...I don’t have the correct yarn color for it. If I want it I’ll needle felt it on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020
> 
> ...


w a s 
a bad joke

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Lightspring said:


> ...


Hola?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

bonjour


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Ciao!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Alola


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Potato


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Oy I’m hungry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy I’m hungry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

*kpop noises*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

*Out of control fire noises*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

B o o m b a y a h


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

*forest noises*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

*squid noises*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey, I found a way to get you out of the forest. If I set it on fire, there won't be a forest anymore so you won't be in one.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hey, I found a way to get you out of the forest. If I set it on fire, there won't be a forest anymore so you won't be in one.


*No no no no no no no no no no no*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Hey, I found a way to get you out of the forest. If I set it on fire, there won't be a forest anymore so you won't be in one.


 I’m not so sure about that...maybe I’ll be stuck in the forest...I’d rather not try it out.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not so sure about that...maybe I’ll be stuck in the forest...I’d rather not try it out.


I think you'll get burned with the forest...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think you'll get burned with the forest...


That’s what I’m thinking...I can survive water but not fire


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

Hoo hoo!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Hai Bell Tree owl!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

*flies to the forest where Your Local Wild Child is at and stays there*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

*curious squid sounds*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Yea, I don’t get all too many visitors.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

*undertale noises*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

*Kirby noises*
_*Wait no, he's awake.*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> *Kirby noises*
> _*Wait no, he's awake.*_


What? Is that bad?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

mom said it's my turn to be winning


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What? Is that bad?


Uh... he eats things he shouldn't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> mom said it's my turn to be winning


Your turn is over!


Seastar said:


> Uh... he eats things he shouldn't.


Yea, that’sa problem


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

>:c


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

I, THE GREAT PAPYRUS, IS WINNING!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Look at this... AH


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Look at this... AH


OH NO.
THAT DOESN'T LOOK SO GOOD.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Look at this... AH


((lol I have that gif on my phone. Ya won’t believe how much Kirby stuff I have on my phone actually lol I’m a massive Kirby fan))


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Look at this... AH


YUMMY


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

YOU SHOULD TELL HIM TO EAT SOME OF MY SPAGHETTI INSTEAD!!
IT TASTES WAY BETTER THAN CUPS!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> YOU SHOULD TELL HIM TO EAT SOME OF MY SPAGHETTI INSTEAD!!
> IT TASTES WAY BETTER THAN CUPS!!


*suspicious noises*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> YOU SHOULD TELL HIM TO EAT SOME OF MY SPAGHETTI INSTEAD!!
> IT TASTES WAY BETTER THAN CUPS!!


I'm pretty sure Kirby can't even tell when something tastes bad. He'll just eat anything.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *suspicious noises*


WHAT?
IT REALLY IS.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Uh... I'm craving pasta now for some reason.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

I just had an idea!

A game like community salad, but instead of putting stuff in a salad, you feed stuff to Kirby!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I just had an idea!
> 
> A game like community salad, but instead of putting stuff in a salad, you feed stuff to Kirby!


Uh-oh. I really don't want to be Kirby now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT?
> IT REALLY IS.


I don’t like regular spaghetti...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa I want spaghetti


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like regular spaghetti...


BUT THIS IS _SPECIAL _SPAGHETTI.
IT'S MADE BY YOURS TRULY, PAPYRUS!!
IT'S TOTALLY NOT FROZEN OR ANYTHING.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaa I want spaghetti


I CAN GIVE YOU SOME OF MINE!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> BUT THIS IS _SPECIAL _SPAGHETTI.
> IT'S MADE BY YOURS TRULY, PAPYRUS!!
> IT'S TOTALLY NOT FROZEN OR ANYTHING.


Oh no frozen stuff is even worse


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no frozen stuff is even worse


I SAID IT WASN'T.
ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING TO ME?!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

I, uh... I'll just... go make something myself instead...


Spoiler: Probably this


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I, uh... I'll just... go make something myself instead...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Probably this


Oh no oh no oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


>


THAT'S AN OFF BRAND VERSION OF MINE.
NOTHING CAN BEAT PAPYRUS'S HOMEMADE TOTALLY-NOT-FROZEN SPAGHETTI!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> THAT'S AN OFF BRAND VERSION OF MINE.
> NOTHING CAN BEAT PAPYRUS'S HOMEMADE TOTALLY-NOT-FROZEN SPAGHETTI!


The fact that you deny it makes me suspicious


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The fact that you deny it makes me suspicious


OH COME ON, WHY WOULD YOU BE SUSPICIOUS OF ME?
I'M JUST YOUR LOCAL SPAGHETTI COOKING SKELETON.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> THAT'S AN OFF BRAND VERSION OF MINE.
> NOTHING CAN BEAT PAPYRUS'S HOMEMADE TOTALLY-NOT-FROZEN SPAGHETTI!


WOW!! Can you throw us a spaghetti party then????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> OH COME ON, WHY WOULD YOU BE SUSPICIOUS OF ME?
> I'M JUST YOUR LOCAL SPAGHETTI COOKING SKELETON.


Either way I hate spaghetti


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> WOW!! Can you throw us a spaghetti party then????


UH... SURE!!!
OF COURSE!!!
I JUST HAVE TO MAKE SOME!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> UH... SURE!!!
> OF COURSE!!!
> I JUST HAVE TO MAKE SOME!!!


Y’all’s don’t have to make me a portion.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Ravioli is better.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s don’t have to make me a portion.


SUIT YOURSELF.
I BETTER GO GET STARTED! NYEH HEH HEH!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

I feel anxious to look at my entry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Ravioli is better.


I agree. Unless it has marinara. I don’t like marinara


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

spaghettios > _"special" _spaghetti


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Lobster ravioli is amazing and now I want some thanks to this thread.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Lobster ravioli is amazing and now I want some thanks to this thread.


Darn it now I want some too


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> spaghettios > _"special" _spaghetti


EXCUSE ME BUT THAT IS ALL WRONG.
MY SPAGHETTI IS SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Spaghettios scare me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> EXCUSE ME BUT THAT IS ALL WRONG.
> MY SPAGHETTI IS SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY!!


YEAH BUT CAN YOU MAKE IT INTO AN O? 

NO. NO YOU CAN'T

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spaghettios scare me


why?


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

You can shape them 
Just mash the cooked spaghetti and use a cutter
Done


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Spaghetti can be good but the noodles aren't great at keeping sauce.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> You can shape them
> Just mash the cooked spaghetti and use a cutter
> Done


EXACTLY!!
PAPYRUS'S HOMEMADE SPAGHETTIOS!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YEAH BUT CAN YOU MAKE IT INTO AN O?
> 
> NO. NO YOU CAN'T
> 
> ...


Canned spaghetti in general scares me


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

I’ve never had spaghettio in 2 years


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> EXACTLY!!
> PAPYRUS'S HOMEMADE SPAGHETTIOS!!


*Papyrus's (rip off) spaghetti rings

must be 18 or older to order | must order now | no questions asked |  no refunds | 19.99 buy now  | totally good | not sketchy or anything


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *Papyrus's (rip off) spaghetti rings


EXCUSE ME??
I HAVE NEVER FELT SO OFFENDED IN MY LIFE!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Yea, I’ll just stick to my dinner of blackberries


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

No just put someone’s face on the label then done


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No just put someone’s face on the label then done


OH MY GOSH!!
I'VE ALWAYS WANTED MY FACE TO BE PUT ON SOMETHING!!!
I WILL BE FAMOUS!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no oh no oh no





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spaghettios scare me





Your Local Wild Child said:


> Canned spaghetti in general scares me


Uh... don't worry, I already ate it. You don't have to have any.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm going to make one actually don't worry I'm actually going to do it good


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

sims 4 screenshot


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh... don't worry, I already ate it. You don't have to have any.


That’s good. I REALLY don’t want to eat canned spaghetti


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Amazing, now I need to open Sims 4 and do silly stuff again.
I feel bad for the guy though on the left....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 289482sims 4 screenshot



*Woomy?!*


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 289482sims 4 screenshot


stop drop and roll my guy....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

now my sim can be emilia ernests boyfriend


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Are we just pic spamming now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

if you want I could do a real one too


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Are we just pic spamming now


I'm spamming undertale roblox

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> if you want I could do a real one too
> View attachment 289500


YES!!!
FINALLY, I'M FAMOUS!!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> if you want I could do a real one too
> View attachment 289500


Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 289499


N O


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Just wait until Undertale Roblox shows up on Google images


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> N O


LOL

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Just wait until Undertale Roblox shows up on Google images


Y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just wait until Undertale Roblox shows up on Google images


*Time to look at Google again*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

YES


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

i llove roblox undertale


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm all out


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289518


Spycrab on google images


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

What if someone trolls Roblox Undertale


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

epic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 289526


Find more lmao


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh god icons on google images icons on google images

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Help me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Find more lmao


I think that was shopped for that one specific occasion


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289530


woah im famous


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Look for my campsite entry on google


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> woah im famous


Have ya gotten the right milk?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh I found mine! I'll try clockwise now!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289531
> View attachment 289532


Imagine seeing this out of context.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have ya gotten the right milk?


no : (


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Seastar said:


> View attachment 289538


Look ma! I’m on google!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

sorry, I couldn't find it. Your name is pretty common...


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, it is really common...
Try tbt campsite event though...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

I tried Clockwise campsite bell tree forums event.

Doesn't look like anything.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

I Googled Rosie977... So why are most of the results my New Leaf screenshots???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

_*enxssi - hobbyist | deviantart*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

I really hope Bunii doesn't find me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Looking up myself brings up me first...then a metric ton of other random wild child stuff


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

theo can set somebody on fire, yet cant make a decent grilled cheese -_- smh


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Try dudeskillz


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

AHHHH why is the stuff that comes up when I search myself so cursed?

ugh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289549
> View attachment 289550


Why is Jeremy associated with dude_skillz?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

ever since i put on fake nails screenshotting has been so hard omg


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why is Jeremy associated with dude_skillz?


He may have told Jeremy Happy Birthday?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

My favorite place ever ;-;



This even count? I think


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289556


W h a t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> W h a t


Y e s


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2020)

Apparently someone made a Smash Bros. Ultimate stock icon of Pope Francis LOL.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I Googled Rosie977... So why are most of the results my New Leaf screenshots???
> View attachment 289541


Do ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Do ProbablyNotJosuke


Um, okay... but then I'm going to bed.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2020)

I googled myself. All I see are weird pictures of people with a few stuff from me. I wanted to upload the screenshot but the image is too large apparently.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m home, everyone!  I’m finally home!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Good. Do ya know where to put the punctuation so that it makes sense?


John, where steve had had had, he had had had had. Had had had the higher mark


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> John, where steve had had had, he had had had had. Had had had the higher mark


*visible confusion*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m home, everyone!  I’m finally home!


That reminds me of a neck of the woods I saw a week ago


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *visible confusion*


There were two students who had similar sentences on an essay. Where student A had the word had, student B had the words Had Had


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

The sentence James and John had to write was on a man who got over a cold. John wrote “the man had a cold.” James wrote “the man had had a cold.” James got the sentence correct; James, where John had had “had,” had had “had had;” “had had” had had a better effect on the teacher


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There were two students who had similar sentences on an essay. Where student A had the word had, student B had the words Had Had





Your Local Wild Child said:


> The sentence James and John had to write was on a man who got over a cold. John wrote “the man had a cold.” James wrote “the man had had a cold.” James got the sentence correct; James, where John had had “had,” had had “had had;” “had had” had had a better effect on the teacher


w o w thanks!


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 20, 2020)

What about this?
Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> What about this?
> Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo


Bison from the city of Buffalo, bullied by bison from the city of Buffalo, bully bison from the city of Buffalo


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 20, 2020)

what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Imma send more forest pics

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Google images be stealing from us


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Get ready for................ *drum roll please*



Spoiler









I picture of Google on Google soon to be on Google again! yay!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

I be taking from google images


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Google on Google on Google and so on

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Let’s revive the caption thread and take google image photos and they will show up on google images


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Revived!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

We're posting forest pictures?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> We're posting forest pictures?


Yup


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

This is a nice museum/art gallery of forest pictures.  I like this.  Who wants to win?  Pshhht.  Let’s just make this the forest pictures thread.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> win


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

No win
Just forest pictures


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

NO
Forest pictures


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

loss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> win


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> win


_we don't do that here_


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> This is a nice museum/art gallery of forest pictures.  I like this.  Who wants to win?  Pshhht.  Let’s just make this the forest pictures thread.


making the thread titled “museum of things we dont speak about”


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Okay why is this so cute



I love it-


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Almost 2k pages


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 21, 2020)

woot woot


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeye


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Yey!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020




also


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

37X20


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 37X20


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Amazing forest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Yup! Especially since I have to live in one it might as well look nice lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Imagine if ACNH terraforming was real


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I think that’s called landscaping


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

No they call it terraforming in NH, but sure


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Either way it’s the process of changing the land to look nicer


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 21, 2020)

irl terraforming would be godly. imagine breaking cliffs with a mere shovel.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I’ve been being a bad wild child


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 289693
> I’ve been being a bad wild child


go to your time-out tree, you bad wild child >:c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> go to your time-out tree, you bad wild child >:c





y’all’s can’t make me go there >:3


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

You have a big home


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I certainly do.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m done with the owl thing.  Now I’m beach/summer Deku.

If anyone is wondering what happened to Rowlet, I let Professor Oak take care of him back in Pallet Town.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Woomy? 
The forest chain broke.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

9 hours ago


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Going to check again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Yep try changing the time though on the search...
I guess there could be new stuff
Also I will go off temporarily


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yep try changing the time though on the search...
> I guess there could be new stuff
> Also I will go off temporarily


Ah yes, good idea.



Spoiler: Here are some various searches with more recent results


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ah yes, good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Enx’s Sim

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

Also how did Saltyy’s avatar show up there?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Wow


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

Interesting....


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Help... this is a monster


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 21, 2020)

Back again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I approve of all these woods.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020
> 
> 9 hours ago


google-ception


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> google-ception


Yes. 
_*Wait, what have I done?!*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> google-ception


Do you appreciate the forest?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 289810


Wild child approved


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 21, 2020)

win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Not on my watch


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 21, 2020)

ifunny.co


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> View attachment 290049


I see what you did there...maybe


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Oy I need help with an angry goose


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Never mind it was taken care of...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

@Seastar I like your new avatar. Did you draw/commission it yourself? Since it looks like the old one you'd been using.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> @Seastar I like your new avatar. Did you draw/commission it yourself? Since it looks like the old one you'd been using.


Oh, no. There's another avatar maker.
スーパーイカメーカー


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Yea @Seastar i haven’t had the opportunity to say your new pfp looks awesome!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 21, 2020)

The water dragon from paper mario is hard
for the safety of your sanity don’t buy the game


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The water dragon from paper mario is hard
> for the safety of your sanity don’t buy the game


Too late my cousin has it
Rip him


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I haven’t tried Paper Mario yet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

I love the first 3 Paper Mario games...


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Oy, now there’s even more geese!


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Geese?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes geese. They’re chasing me


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Google is an endless loop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

It feels like we’re going into a feedback loop lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Let’s see....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

Searching my name gives nothing since its a common word


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Searching my name gives me...then a bunch of extremely random wild child stuff


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m having BEANS for dinner


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

I don’t eat beans
I eat jelly beans only




Also I will return in an hour


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I eat jelly belly jelly beans like a vacuum


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Same

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

It’s been raining all day and it makes me sad


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh...
I like the rain


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

I wish it was raining here
Its like 90 degrees ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

It’s awful. I can’t finish a project because of it!


----------



## Mick (Jul 21, 2020)

Rain is so much better than constant sunshine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

It’s like, I just want to felt a project but I can’t use my dryer.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

I want it to rain again


----------



## Mick (Jul 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s like, I just want to felt a project but I can’t use my dryer.



You can't use the dryer when it's raining outside? Isn't being able to dry stuff while it's raining the whole point of dryers?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Mick said:


> You can't use the dryer when it's raining outside? Isn't being able to dry stuff while it's raining the whole point of dryers?


Our laundry room is in a really weird place and if it’s on while it rains it starts to cake up so it’s a no-go.


----------



## Mick (Jul 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Our laundry room is in a really weird place and if it’s on while it rains it starts to cake up so it’s a no-go.



Ah, alright. Guess you'll have to wait, then. Can't change the weather.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

My doxie is just sleeping so perfectly


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

When you have too many trees in NH





Image is not mine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When you have too many trees in NH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s my endgame for Evwirt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> When you have too many trees in NH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just a description of Taiga Cove

She says that to me like every day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I want my villagers to feel just as lost as I am


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

I think I might make a pool area in NH after looking at some images....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m so scared now I think the witch is going to come back


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Found yet another new avatar/pfp I really like.

Sigh... I may have finally decided on my favorite username that I’ll never change again, but I still can’t find an avatar/pfp that I like enough to not ever change.  Life goes on I guess... XD


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy, now there’s even more geese!


Uh... is this Kirby's fault?


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ?


Ah... ahaha...
Kirby may have gotten rid of a goose


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

I love geese, they're cute

except for the one time i was 5 and had a hoard surround me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

By the way i found the Jackbox games ad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> By the way i found the Jackbox games ad


Ah, I was wondering if that was what Milky meant the other day lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

there’s two ads
I‘ll screenrecord them when i get them


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Nothing new to report...
It seems there's nothing from google images yet..


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Nothing new to report...
> It seems there's nothing from google images yet..


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Shoot, I guess I'm too lazy to go that far...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

alright i screen recorded one i’ll upload it hold on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I changed the date to the last 24 hours and now it's just major Googleception.


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Googleception at its finest
Tbt please make us have bigger text


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

there’s another one once i find it i’ll screencap it also


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

I feel melancholic for no reason right now...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Good morning yall


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 22, 2020)

I got this I literally have no life


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Guys guys I’m afraid all the villagers I want are cottagecore


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

So uh i found one of the JB games ads and i screencapped it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys guys I’m afraid all the villagers I want are cottagecore


I actually barely know what all these "core" words mean...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I just want a woodsy look for my island


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 290385


Nostalgia bomb


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nostalgia bomb


That was apparently in my folder this whole time and I just hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Don’t mind me, I’ll probably stay up in the new timeout tree for a little while


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t mind me, I’ll probably stay up in the new timeout tree for a little while


Why is it called the timeout tree?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 22, 2020)

Back after 5 years. Ready to claim my crown.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Uhhhhhh this is something


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 290385


Real 2000 vibes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

if Pi is infinite there must be a string of numbers when converted to letters list Sea star’s full backstory
please finish your backstory seastar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> if Pi is infinite there must be a string of numbers when converted to letters list Sea star’s full backstory
> please finish your backstory seastar


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

i swear i once met markiplier at chick fail a


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i swear i once met markiplier at chick fail a


W h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

I remember it vividly
I built up the courage to say hi to him
Doesnt he have a daughter?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Hai y’all again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Woomy??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why is it called the timeout tree?


Eh, it just stuck I guess


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m just raving about how markiplier was in my hometown at a chick full a


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I main Meta Knight


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh, I DID just post my main. Uhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Howdy I have a few mains, it's confusing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I DID just post my main. Uhhhh


i main joker and inceneroar because i am 
_not neurotypical_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

..and game and watch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I also main Kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Okaaaay....
Inkling, Pichu, Yoshi, Kirby.

There.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Inkling is the epitome of technical characters
The ink mechanic is just.. bad


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Inkling is the epitome of technical characters
> The ink mechanic is just.. bad


I don't play competitively


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I wanted to enjoy inklings but I couldn’t get the hang of the ink stuff


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah. The Inklings are a bit hard. The ink recharge is just annoying


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't play competitively


But still, how do you micro-manage laying down ink, keeping the enemy at bay, and attacking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I prefer the quick edge game of MK


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I wanted to play Ness but I _*cannot *_PK Thunder



Kurb said:


> But still, how do you micro-manage laying down ink, keeping the enemy at bay, and attacking


I don't lol. Do you think I'm actually good?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I wanted to play Ness but I _*cannot *_PK Thunder
> 
> 
> I don't lol. Do you think I'm actually good?


I can PK Thunder very well actually
and uh well it’s just implied that if you main inkling you picked it up because you were good at it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ahh, forgot about Ness. He used to be my main.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I think I’m DECENT but if ya put me in with anyone competent I’ll have my rear royally handed over to me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I can PK Thunder very well actually
> and uh well it’s just implied that if you main inkling you picked it up because you were good at it


Okay, I'm not _that_ bad, but I do often get hit while trying to recharge, so...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Does anyone here have pokemon tournament


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Does anyone here have pokemon tournament


Well yes.

But I lost it rip ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Does anyone here have pokemon tournament


Like, Pokken? No I don’t. TBH the main draw of Pokémon for me is shiny hunting lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Does anyone here have pokemon tournament


Only the Wii U version, but I don't really play it.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

I meant Pokken but it autocorrected
I main mewtwo because idk lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I meant Pokken but it autocorrected
> I main mewtwo because idk lol


My brother mains Braixen.
But me? I have no idea what I'm doing... I pick Pikachu and only play the game with my brother in multiplayer.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My brother mains Braixen.
> But me? I have no idea what I'm doing... I pick Pikachu and only play the game with my brother in multiplayer.


tips for pikachu: 
go in attack and retreat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Non of the Pokémon I really like are playable in Pokken (admittedly they all have kinda bizarre body shapes not suitable for the combat in this game but I digress)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Non of the Pokémon I really like are playable in Pokken (admittedly they all have kinda bizarre body shapes not suitable for the combat in this game but I digress)


My favorite Pokemon is just a support one or something aaaaaaaaaaa



Kurb said:


> tips for pikachu:
> go in attack and retreat


No joke, I mostly press random buttons. This just isn't my kind of game lol.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My favorite Pokemon is just a support one or something aaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> No joke, I mostly press random buttons. This just isn't my kind of game lol.


Aha finally

Button pressing is superior. You somehow win and it's just cool and lucky. Oh, I just did a thing? I don't know what but it worked, yay!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My favorite Pokemon is just a support one or something aaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> No joke, I mostly press random buttons. This just isn't my kind of game lol.


my play style is half mash buttons half thinking


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

gardevoir players aren’t clowns they’re the entire friggin circus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Hehehe my main attack mode on Smash Bros is use the right joystick lol that’s why I think I’d be obliterated in a tournament


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

Ooooh wait. I- uh...



Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 290426
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> ...


wait is your switch name Agent 3 or Ribbon
because i have an agent 3 in my friend list


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> wait is your switch name Agent 3 or Ribbon
> because i have an agent 3 in my friend list


That's ohare01 lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

She’s been going by Ribbon as of late


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Also, I haven't added anybody.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

We should all play NH together sometime


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We should all play NH together sometime


Okay, but right now I'm only willing to do Dodo codes.
Why? Weird anxiety.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

Idk if I'm late but I used to main:
Kirby, Inkling, Game and Watch, Robin from what I remember


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Ooh I’d like to do that eventually.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Don’t have my switch rn 
when i get it we can all go to my island


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That's ohare01 lol


No I'm L = Winner now and my pfp is Luigi lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Don’t have my switch rn
> when i get it we can all go to my island


Okay... I better have mine available at that time... Mine is shared.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I share a switch for now. I’ve got a lite coming in next Tuesday tho.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

daisy daisy give me your answer do


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

i’m half crazy all for the love of youuu
it won’t be a stylish marriage
i can’t afford a carriage


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I have a Proto Man cosplay in New Horizons


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

My cosplays are in New Leaf right now... Hmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

hehe I look loads dorkier tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a Proto Man cosplay in New Horizons


I have a Dwight cosplay


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I am BOTH Callie and Marie in the second screenshot.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

i’m going swimming 
finish the daisy bell chain


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 290436View attachment 290437
> hehe I look loads dorkier tho


Wow, came out pretty cool actually! i have Kiki and Kaori but they kinda failed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I can’t believe I haven’t had my coffee yet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

The funny thing is I went around in my Proto Man cosplay before I decided to be a wild child


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Uhhhhhh fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I never tried club tortimer when I played NL lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I never tried club tortimer when I played NL lol


I had a lot of... interesting... experiences there lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I had a lot of... interesting... experiences there lol


I’ve seen the Club Tortimer horror stories thread. It seems horrific but at the same time hilarious. Reminds me of my time on Mario Kart Wii and how I’d hunt down the players who used exploits to make every match insanity


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve seen the Club Tortimer horror stories thread. It seems horrific but at the same time hilarious. Reminds me of my time on Mario Kart Wii and how I’d hunt down the players who used exploits to make every match insanity



It makes great out-of-context screenshots lol


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> It makes great out-of-context screenshots lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That fifth one is my current mood


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

Let's see if I can win for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Let's see if I can win for more than 5 minutes.


Not a chance


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not a chance


Didn't think so.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy
> View attachment 290501


Woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Woomy


Woomy
I'm starting to really miss being orange


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy
> I'm starting to really miss being orange


Woomy
I thought you could change color


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Woomy
> I thought you could change color


I used to but now I'm just pink because of Kirby...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I used to but now I'm just pink because of Kirby...


Oh...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh...


I really liked being orange, though...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I guess we both have our problems


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess we both have our problems


Kirby wanting to eat all of my things is my main problem, though. I can get used to being part Octoling, but Kirby? Nooooooooooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I just miss having a normal bed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just miss having a normal bed


Okay maaaaybe I wasn't an Inkling before... But that doesn't matter to me anymore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Okay maaaaybe I wasn't an Inkling before... But that doesn't matter to me anymore.


Oh...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh...


Oh... you... probably have it already guessed... uhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh... you... probably have it already guessed... uhhhhh


Ya don’t need to elaborate. I might be in a similar situation soon.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ya don’t need to elaborate. I might be in a similar situation soon.


No no no don't become a deer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No no no don't become a deer.


I DONT WANT TO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DONT WANT TO


Did the witch say she was going to turn you into one?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did the witch say she was going to turn you into one?


I don’t know. She did say she had ears everywhere tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t know. She did say she had ears everywhere tho


Uh-oh... Can she hear us?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-oh... Can she hear us?


IDK


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> IDK


Uhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh


Yea imma be quiet for a bit


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> ;-;


Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

i’m baack
yall ready for AC


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome back. 

I can't now, gotta terraform


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh yea ya caught me when I’m on now!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’m baack
> yall ready for AC


Uhhhh I don't know. Last I checked, my brother was using the Switch.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

Yeah no, he's still playing that Dragon Ball fighting game.
I can't play Animal Crossing right now.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I crocheted a deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I still can't play


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

And my mom just got on from work


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2020)

No, Peggy Day is October 5th, 2033.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m kinda hungry again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m kinda hungry again


I was literally about to post that I'm starving


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yay there's gonna be a tbt direct soon!

Why am I so excited? No idea.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

TBT direct?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

They announce new stuff coming to tbt and other announcements.

Looks like the the trading boards are getting changed

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

WHAT A WHOLE TURNIP BOARD!?

WOAH


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Woomy
Maybe they'll give out free TBT bells again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Where’s it at?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where’s it at?


It's usually just a thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

It'll be posted in the bulletin board I think. There's more stuff on it in the turnip thing and the airport looks like


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

__





						Bell Tree Direct - 7.22.20 - Trading Updates, TBT Fair, and More
					

Good evening and welcome to our latest Bell Tree Direct! In this Direct we're announcing multiple new features that will greatly improve trading on The Bell Tree. Some of these changes have been in progress over the last couple of months. We also looked closely at how our current setup was being...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

hehe I found it like 30 seconds after I asked


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Woomy... still hungry...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

It's not helping I can smell pasta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

We’re making chili here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh... I don't eat chili


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

finally, some thunder...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I finally have my pasta


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

It’s chili time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

G o o d


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I dunno, everything in Evwirt is kinda damp after a good rain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh, huh... This was one of the many villagers the game taunted me with... _*Now I have her in NH*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m going for Audie again as my starting peppy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m going for Audie again as my starting peppy


My goal was either Audie or Pate...
Then Tangy showed up and AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My goal was either Audie or Pate...
> Then Tangy showed up and AAAAAAAAAAAA


I think the starting peppy house fits Audie better than her actual house


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Ah, yes. Good island. Good.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

AHHHHH I ASKED FOR RAIN BUT NOT THIS BAD

OH NO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHH I ASKED FOR RAIN BUT NOT THIS BAD
> 
> OH NO


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHH I ASKED FOR RAIN BUT NOT THIS BAD
> 
> OH NO


Sounds like you got my rain


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

nevermind.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Creeper? Aw, man...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 290672


Audie being Audie. I love her.

My favorite interaction with her was the one time she gave me a suit that looks like a prison outfit. She told me she wants her face on it!!!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> ...


Hai


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

What happened to your avatar?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

i might be a mii gunner main


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i might be a mii gunner main


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What happened to your avatar?


Oh...
Idk...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

It’s back tho. Kirby is 14/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 290722


Those snapping turtles look mighty hungry...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> Those snapping turtles look mighty hungry...


Nah Boris is one of my only friends in Evwirt


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Nah Boris is one of my only friends in Evwirt


What about the other one? =o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> What about the other one? =o


He’s Boris too


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> He’s Boris too


hhh Boris seems nice then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> hhh Boris seems nice then


He is. He’s like the only cool guy in Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Snapping turtles look good in the campsite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Snapping turtles look good in the campsite


Do ya have ‘em in your site?


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah, on my entry


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2020)

Boo.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Ello. The wasps are angry today.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

So uh i main Mii Gunner
Anyone wanna 1v1


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2020)

They must secretly love you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> They must secretly love you.


I dunno. They hate my left eye, I know that as much.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

i am surpirisingly good at MVC


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i am surpirisingly good at MVC


Marvel Vs. Capcom? The only thing I really know about it is that Phoenix Wright is a funny character in one of those games


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Marvel Vs. Capcom? The only thing I really know about it is that Phoenix Wright is a funny character in one of those games


mad verse city


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Kurb said:


> mad verse city


Yea I was way off


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

Someone pls 1v1 me in smash


----------



## Kurb (Jul 22, 2020)

GTA was a trashy human


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve gone through two timeout trees in the past few days


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Yesh, I don’t know why I have so many timeout trees either


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

What happens when you run out of timeout trees?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I guess no timeout for me then >:3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Timeout cave then mwhaha >:3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Timeout cave then mwhaha >:3


Oh no


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 23, 2020)

Spookyyy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

Well, if you aren't taking the offer, I will. Good night! *backs into cave*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Yea, ya might not want to stay in there.


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Cave


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Why is everyone going in the cave now? Don’t ya know that it stinks like nothing else in there?


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Uh...
Idk
But maybe we can call a interior designer to make a cave look better.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Wut. I don’t think any interior designer would want to go to Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Googleception


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh hey, that's me.


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Google is being Google again

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

I searched my own thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 290877
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020
> 
> View attachment 290878


OH


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Google being Google as usual
Wait for an hour or so
And there it is
Our image is on Google
Close to internet famous


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

P o y o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Hiiii!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

hi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Ciao!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

ni hao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Privyet


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W o o m y


Woomy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m literally in a firefight rn

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Kurb said:


> I’m literally in a firefight rn


i meant as in internet battle 
not the wikipedia definition


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

I have no idea what Kurb is talking about


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/XBMuLfL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> https://imgur.com/a/XBMuLfL


O H


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O H


yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

You know there’s a shirt that says 
“What if zelda was a girl”
Like what


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You know there’s a shirt that says
> “What if zelda was a girl”
> Like what





Spoiler


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler


Please tell me you didn’t buy that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please tell me you didn’t buy that


LOL no, that's from Google Images


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

also the tbt collectible community is going crazy cause jeremy dropped a new be
l tree direct


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also the tbt collectible community is going crazy cause jeremy dropped a new be
> l tree direct


Good thing I'm not in the collectible community.


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m so happy that I got into one of those!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

tEaM rOcKeTs bLaStInG oFf aGaIn


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

everyone is having a new avatar glow up
what do i use


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Kurb said:


> everyone is having a new avatar glow up
> what do i use


Idk some code??


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Uh
I changed my avatar earlier
But Its a temp one...
So everyone may have a glow up?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

I can Mii Gunner really well


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)

im back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

WB enxs


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)

_where did everyone go ;(_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m here, chilling in the woods, got stung by wasps already


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

doing split the room
this better work


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

gib seenoomeen rolls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

I’d inhale cinnamon rolls...IF I HAD SOME


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

It almost worked
5/3 split


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)

Tomorrow I’m going to do a thing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

I should stream Jackbox later 
and we can all play TRKO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


>


What’s up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s up


looked up a character and a search result was a ship.

you can imagine my anger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> looked up a character and a search result was a ship.
> 
> you can imagine my anger


Oof yea


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)

it’s all fun Nd games until you see a marshal x raymond ship from fur affinity dot net


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/hRNPVnQ

he look


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it’s all fun Nd games until you see a marshal x raymond ship from fur affinity dot net


_aaaaaaa_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291159 Oh no


NONONONONONONONONO
Don't let saltyy see


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291159 Oh no


IM SCARED

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020

IT WORKED
I GOT A SUPER SPLIT
YESSSSSS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no


that’s a tame example of the weird stuff I’ve seen just from looking up “marshal raymond animal crossint“


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 23, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that’s a tame example of the weird stuff I’ve seen just from looking up “marshal raymond animal crossint“


_oh_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 23, 2020)

I WON SPLIT THE ROOM


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291162


Stop! You violated the law


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

out of stock


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291162


NO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291163
> out of stock


_what_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

We don’t need anymore boss baby anything


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291163
> out of stock


no <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291163
> out of stock


Wait are those body pillows-


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait are those body pillows-


_*Out of stock *Raymond body pillows.
*out
of
stock*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

OUT OF STOCK


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*Out of stock *Raymond body pillows.
> *out
> of
> stock*_


WHAT THE HECC PPL BOUGHT THOSE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)

NO I DIDN'T EXPECT THIS

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

AAAAAAAA YOU SHOULD HAVE SPECIFIED THE WARNING BEFOREHAJD


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> WHAT THE HECC PPL BOUGHT THOSE


_*AND THEY BOUGHT ALL THE STOCK
WHY*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NO I DIDN'T EXPECT THIS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> AAAAAAAA YOU SHOULD HAVE SPECIFIED THE WARNING BEFOREHAJD


I LITERALLY TOLD YOU NOT TO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I LITERALLY TOLD YOU NOT TO


YOU DIDN'T SPECIFY


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YOU DIDN'T SPECIFY


AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)

NOOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

I WANTED TO SLEEP TONIGHT


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

my FBI agent is disappointed that I searched raymond animal crossing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

FBI agent i am deeply sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> I WANTED TO SLEEP TONIGHT


_hhhhhh_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

ok let’s change the subject uhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

speaking of sleep i am going thwre


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

So


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

im take a showwer


----------



## winner (Jul 24, 2020)

yo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Omg, they’re the winner because their username is winner!

...wait


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Omg, they’re the winner because their username is winner!
> 
> ...wait


I call it being an alt


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Does this mean if I change my username to loser and post in the ”last person to post loses” thread, no one will post after me and I’ll finally lose at something forever?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Does this mean if I change my username to loser and post in the ”last person to post loses” thread, no one will post after me and I’ll finally lose at something forever?


hmmm


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Darn it, I just checked and the username “loser” is already taken.  Oh well...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Darn it, I just checked and the username “loser” is already taken.  Oh well...


Eh your Deku aesthetic looks good so to change your name to loser would be sad.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

I‘ve got it!  I’ll change my username to average!  Average isn’t taken!  Aww yeah, I’m totally going through with this.

/s


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Why I never search specific characters on google images
Things could go wrong


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Why I never search specific characters on google images
> Things could go wrong


This. This exactly.


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Google


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Try to guess what I searched for


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

I just searched "last person to post wins thebelltreeforums.com"
And I got more results from the site...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I just searched "last person to post wins thebelltreeforums.com"
> And I got more results from the site...


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

I never knew Google would actually show icons, until a few weeks ago....
I wonder why Google does that...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

O'hare's birthday


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

HEY WAIT A MINUTE
This is from Googling "o'hare animal crossing".


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Good mornin’


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Woomy!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 24, 2020)

Booyah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

See, you get it!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Ahahaha...
Woomy


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 24, 2020)

Nada


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Yup. The rain started.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 291286
> Try to guess what I searched for


something art, and smug


----------



## Umbreo AstralClaw (Jul 24, 2020)

I Win !


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> O'hare's birthday
> View attachment 291314


Aaaaaa I can't even get on today


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> something art, and smug


"the bell tree forums o'hare"


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> "the bell tree forums o'hare"


W o w


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

so who do you guys main in smash


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so who do you guys main in smash


I already answered this before


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

here we go


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291342
> here we go


do you not have the CC app to update it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so who do you guys main in smash


Meta knight


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enjoy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

And no, I am NOT yearning for brawl.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do you not have the CC app to update it?


no my dad torrented it fbi agent im sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

t


Seastar said:


> View attachment 291363


this is what happens when you are a thief


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

danganronpa








						論破ジェネレータ
					

誰でも苗木君、日向君、赤松さんに論破される直前になれる画像ジェネレーター作りました。お手持ちの画像、もしくは撮影した写真と簡単に合成できます。そしてついに文言編集できるようになりました。好きなセリフでロンパしてやりましょう



					ronpagen.firebaseapp.com


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291369
> danganronpa
> 
> 
> ...


please dont do me
or anyone else for that matter


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> please dont do me
> or anyone else for that matter


Why not?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 24, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Aaaaaa welcome back!


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 24, 2020)

Ty!  happy to be back!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I wasn’t around to see ya before but hai!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Where are y’all?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Where are y’all?


Here but bored.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Ah kk


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't know where everyone else is, though.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 24, 2020)

I dont even know lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

They left me on the ship


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They left me on the ship


I got seasick...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Welp...I guess I gotta get back to Evwirt on my own


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Welp...I guess I gotta get back to Evwirt on my own


Uhhh the captain just spoke


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

THEY ANNOUNCED THE FINAL GAME FROM PACK 7
YEEAAAAAA


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THEY ANNOUNCED THE FINAL GAME FROM PACK 7
> YEEAAAAAA


The... what?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The... what?


its a game I think


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Yea we need context


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

uhhhh. probably a jackbox game or somethin.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> uhhhh. probably a jackbox game or somethin.


Wait why did you add no u


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait why did you add no u


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Ah... the context. Okay.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

I AM IN FULL PANIC MODE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I AM IN FULL PANIC MODE


Why?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why?


THE GAME


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Okay...


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

panik


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Honeycrisp apples are the best apples and ya can’t change my mind


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

so do you guys have a story for your island


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so do you guys have a story for your island


No


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> so do you guys have a story for your island


Well, everything about my backstory relates to my upcoming SH island (Which probably means that Evwirt is experiencing snow, not rain...)


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

ok
im gona go remove some flowers from my island


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a metric ton of blue roses lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a metric ton of blue roses lol


Woah


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a metric ton of blue roses lol


:| :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woah


Well, I had the one, then it cloned, then those two reproduced, and so on and so forth...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Child Wild Local Your


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Child Wild Local Your


Why are you calling me like that..?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Jul 24, 2020)

*distant screeching*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *distant screeching*


*darts up* oh no


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I AM IN FULL PANIC MODE


me too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Help
My mii hates tap water


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Help
> My mii hates tap water


You think that’s bad? I had one of my miis melt in disgust upon eating chocolate (when I headcanon that he’s a chocoholic)!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

What if I make gourmet tap water?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Do y’all want me to ruin the word salsa for you?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

ok!


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Yesh: salsa is the Italian word for sauce. That means that you have spaghetti with salsa/you have your chips with sauce


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 24, 2020)

‘Y’all like Minecraft?’


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> ‘Y’all like Minecraft?’


Yesh.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 24, 2020)

‘Y’all watch YouTube?’


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 291578


Man do you ever just
Schizophrenia


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

No


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 24, 2020)

Lame


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> Lame


:’(


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Jazz music


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

No


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Celtic music


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Tbt needs to bring their villager avatars back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Tbt needs to bring their villager avatars back


THEY'RE GONE?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m making salmon


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m making salmon


aw, I love salmon, especially the skin

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020

wait dONT TELL SEASTAR I SAID THAT


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aw, I love salmon, especially the skin
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> wait dONT TELL SEASTAR I SAID THAT


Salmon is semi decent, and never had salmon skin


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Salmon is semi decent, and never had salmon skin


It’s really good, especially when it’s crispy!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Enxssi said:


> aw, I love salmon, especially the skin
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> wait dONT TELL SEASTAR I SAID THAT


Eh, she’s fine with me eating fish (I think she understands my situation).


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> THEY'RE GONE?


Somewhat....
I remember seeing them before I joined.
The previous pages here, Seastar uploaded some of the old icons.
Page 1987 has them


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

gngnh now im hungry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I’d give ya salmon but the woods are in the way


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Mmm...fish...


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m curious how gyroids in the AC games are born
I know they just don’t grow in soil


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Mmm...fish...


aaaaa youre making my mouth water


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I can give the marinade recipe if y’all want to try it out (I can’t give specifics because I eyeball tho lol)


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

I put lemon juice, olive oil, minced garlic and McCormick Sweet and Smoky rub in the marinade. I tend to go heavy with lemon juice but a touch light on olive oil. You’ll need a bit of the rub in for that good taste.


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

That looks good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

It IS good


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can give the marinade recipe if y’all want to try it out (I can’t give specifics because I eyeball tho lol)


Hand it over


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Hand it over





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I put lemon juice, olive oil, minced garlic and McCormick Sweet and Smoky rub in the marinade. I tend to go heavy with lemon juice but a touch light on olive oil. You’ll need a bit of the rub in for that good taste.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

MMMMM
One of my family members has a good beef jerky recipe if you want it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Kurb said:


> MMMMM
> One of my family members has a good beef jerky recipe if you want it


Ooh I don’t have anything to cure jerky but sure


----------



## Kurb (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh I don’t have anything to cure jerky but sure


I'll call em tomorrow


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

i love beef jerky
and I thought my dad bought a smoker to make some
he didn’t :‘(


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

ooh, you changed your avatar and title!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Team rocket wins until they dont


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Team rocket wins until they dont


But you never really do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

;;

And we're the best team


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ;;
> 
> And we're the best team


How’s catching Pikachu going?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How’s catching Pikachu going?


we'll get him sometime around.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Well, I’m still in the woods


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

I can now hear Jessie’s voice here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m thinking of turning in early so I can do my villager hunt early


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 25, 2020)

Hmm I have Tangy and Soleil and I love them but they don’t fit my color scheme- do yall should I keep them?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Hmm I have Tangy and Soleil and I love them but they don’t fit my color scheme- do yall should I keep them?


If ya love ‘em keep ‘em. I know that sterling doesn’t fit the overall scheme I intend for my upcoming island but I’m keeping him.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

Terrible ideas for a parody #924: Pain Bot from Teen Titans Go, except instead of saying “all I know is pain” it says “all I know is V-Bucks”.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aw, I love salmon, especially the skin
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> wait dONT TELL SEASTAR I SAID THAT


I don't think I know any friendly salmons anyway.


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

From Salmon run?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> From Salmon run?


Yeah. Exactly.


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

I miss doing that, but my teammates keep losing sometimes...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> View attachment 291799


I'm like... 99% sure I had the actual figure... That looks too familiar (not the packaging lol)


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I’m curious how gyroids in the AC games are born
> I know they just don’t grow in soil


They’re a Japanese tradition


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Ooooooh no. 
You might not want to know what a Gyroid is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Ello


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

I drew a blank ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 291903
> I drew a blank ok


_Say no._


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Say no._


Please don't
It was a super split


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please don't
> It was a super split


I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't even know what that means.


Even split
In this case 4-4


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

I've never played that game... I'm completely lost.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I've never played that game... I'm completely lost.


Same lol I’ve heard about it tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

I should stream Jackbox on twitch and everyone could join
I own Drawful 2
Where you can draw your own avatars
i think it'll be no question what seastar's will be


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I should stream Jackbox on twitch and everyone could join
> I own Drawful 2
> Where you can draw your own avatars
> i think it'll be no question what seastar's will be


_Uh... I can't draw an Inkling._


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Uh... I can't draw an Inkling._


...a squid


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...a squid


I only did that once


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

You need to give me at least 15 minutes before I get anything at least halfway decent drawn lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

The basement in a nutshell


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You need to give me at least 15 minutes before I get anything at least halfway decent drawn lol


there's no erase


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> there's no erase


Oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Kurb said:


> there's no erase


A H
N O T H A N K S


----------



## Kurb (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah but i have Pack 3 which is a drawing game with eraser


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

no that’s wrong


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291952
> no that’s wrong


I want O’hare so much


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Hello


Hello


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I want O’hare so much


bro he's my fav villager as you can tell from my username
good taste


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 25, 2020)

Behold my power


a diagonal picture!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 25, 2020)

Beep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 25, 2020)

Boomp


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2020)

You fools! I win!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m so upset I kept getting ridiculous questions for things I don’t even deal with in Trivial Pursuit and the ONE question that my sister gets in the same category is a stinkin’ NINTENDO QUESTION


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so upset I kept getting ridiculous questions for things I don’t even deal with in Trivial Pursuit and the ONE question that my sister gets in the same category is a stinkin’ NINTENDO QUESTION


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah I know it was from a Japanese tradition, but the deeper story of it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

That moment when everyone keeps mentioning “Jackbox” to you and you have no idea what it is, so you look it up and find out it’s a collection of different video games combined into one that has been around since 2014.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2020)

That moment when someone says that said thing and you look it up.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> That moment when someone says that said thing and you look it up.



Are you mocking me?  XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Are you mocking me?  XD


Nah, I thought I'd keep the theme going lol.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

We’re going for another round of Trivial Pursuit. Wish me luck!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

Angry octopus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Just wanna let y’all know that Zucker is epic in a hotdog costume


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just wanna let y’all know that Zucker is epic in a hotdog costume


Yum! He's just getting even more tastier!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Yum! He's just getting even more tastier!


OH NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Why hello there twerps I'll just take this win, don't mind me.


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

sure take the win

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Its mine right now
But someone else will claim it, so I don't mind


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

You twerps didn't know what hit you


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

steals the win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> steals the win


n0


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

dang it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

You thought you could get away with stealing my, uh sorry I meant TEAM ROCKETS win?

Think again.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

it’s time for u to blast off


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

No that's for the losing thread, I WILL WIN THIS ONE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Today went fast


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Today was crazy


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh...
Tomorrow is always more work for me, usually on weekdays, idk why...

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Although I'm on vacation


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Well, my day was crazy in a good way...
Or wait, was that yesterday? Meh, it'll still be going on today.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

eey


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

this man is made of cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

He better not have fondant icing


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Why is he cake
if I bite into someone and all I taste is cake I’m committing robbery
_I mean..._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Why is he cake
> if I bite into someone and all I taste is cake I’m committing robbery
> _I mean..._


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

nothing is what it seems
i 
am made of cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> nothing is what it seems
> i
> am made of cake


OH NO


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

_*uLTIMATE VOODO BOY BHERE WHY DO I HEAR POLICE SIRENS
WGATS GOING ON*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*uLTIMATE VOODO BOY BHERE WHY DO I HEAR POLICE SIRENS
> WGATS GOING ON*_


_*W h a t*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Just wanna let y’all know that I’m on team instinct (not that I play PoGo all too much anymore)


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)

I am so sleep-deprived rn


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

is that the wii pokemon ranch thing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> is that the wii pokemon ranch thing


Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I never experienced Pokeranch...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

LOL I love that traffic light + banana meme so much.  Red banana just makes you think “WHAT?!”  XD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> LOL I love that traffic light + banana meme so much.  Red banana just makes you think “WHAT?!”  XD


I mean, what else are ya supposed to think about a red banana?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292295


_hold on
go ahead
*what*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Me a couple years ago


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I always cosplayed as link or a knight in previous games lol. I still make some cosplay outfits now lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I always cosplayed as link or a knight in previous games lol. I still make some cosplay outfits now lol


I only wear Splatoon outfits in NL now lol.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

here’s a cosplay of Snufkin that I made a while back  (he’s a Moomins character).


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Allergies are a pain


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

I win, momentarily.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Not for long tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

The sun is warm right now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Guess who’s back-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Hai!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Guess who’s back-


Did you get lost in that Walmart parking lot?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Did you get lost in that Walmart parking lot?


Perhaps


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m lost in a forest!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Guess who’s back-


where have you been


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Guess who’s back-


PINKSHADEEEEEEEEE
WE MISSED YOU :0000


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> where have you been


Who knows my friend


ohare01 said:


> PINKSHADEEEEEEEEE
> WE MISSED YOU :0000


I MISSED YOU GUYS TOOOOO :0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m so sorry I’m a noob


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Guess who’s back-


YOURE BACK :0

YAY!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

WE NEED A CELEBRATION


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YOURE BACK :0
> 
> YAY!


I WAS REVIVED


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WE NEED A CELEBRATION


JIKKEN CELEBRATION
might make a good new member too c:


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

Back again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

@Pinkshade DONT EAT THE JIKKEN


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Pinkshade DONT EAT THE JIKKEN


I MIGHT NOT KNOW WHAT THE JIKKEN IS BUT YOU CANNOT STOP ME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> @Pinkshade DONT EAT THE JIKKEN


shhhh

LETS CoNSuMe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I MIGHT NOT KNOW WHAT THE JIKKEN IS BUT YOU CANNOT STOP ME


NO DONT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I MIGHT NOT KNOW WHAT THE JIKKEN IS BUT YOU CANNOT STOP ME


NOOOOOOOO
Please don't eat me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Crunchity munchity


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Crunchity munchity


CONSUME THE JIKKEN WITH US!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Crunchity munchity


Please please please don’t I know I’m a feral child but please believe me don’t eat it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Crunchity munchity


A H
Who are you eating?!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

*DO WHAT I WANT NOT EVEN DEATH COULD CONTAIN ME HOW COULD YOU-*


----------



## Leela (Jul 26, 2020)

This thread has been closed. Sorry about that :/


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Leela said:


> This thread has been closed. Sorry about that :/


_wrong_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

No


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Leela said:


> This thread has been closed. Sorry about that :/


Excuse me what-

how do I dislike a post


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Leela said:


> This thread has been closed. Sorry about that :/


wh-

n o


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *DO WHAT I WANT NOT EVEN DEATH COULD CONTAIN ME HOW COULD YOU-*


_*They've been trying to eat me and my friends*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

We’re at page 2000


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*They've been trying to eat me and my friends*_


Fair enough friendship is magic carry on


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

I just found out Jikken is Japanese for experiment
_you learn smth new every day_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fair enough friendship is magic carry on


Don’t eat jikken jikken is us


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just found out Jikken is Japanese for experiment
> _you learn smth new every day_


_would you like to be the experiment_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t eat jikken jikken is us


I will only cease when commas are used.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> _would you like to be the experiment_


_no_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _no_


_*DO IT*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I just found out Jikken is Japanese for experiment
> _you learn smth new every day_


WAIT WHAT
nonononononononono
omg
_*W h y is it me?!*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*DO IT*_


_*no*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I will only cease when commas are used.


Don’t eat jikken; jikken is us!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> WAIT WHAT
> nonononononononono
> omg
> _*W h y is it me?!*_


:00000000


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t eat jikken; jikken is us!


_*THAT IS NOT A COMMA YOU FOOL THAT IS A SEMICOLON*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :00000000


No...no... this can't be why I was fused with an Inkling... noooooo...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No...no... this can't be why I was fused with an Inkling... noooooo...


_oh noooo_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _*THAT IS NOT A COMMA YOU FOOL THAT IS A SEMICOLON*_


Don’t eat jikken, jikken is us! A semicolon is more correct though.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No...no... this can't be why I was fused with an Inkling... noooooo...


_Accept your fate my friend_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t eat jikken, jikken is us! A semicolon is more correct though.


*BOLD OF YOU TO ASSUME I CARE WHICH WAS MORE CORRECT.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

yeah I don't do grammar


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah I don't do grammar


^^^^^


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah I don't do grammar


^^^^

EAT THE JIKKEN JOIN THE TEAM ROCKET JIKKEN CULT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Accept your fate my friend_


A H
N O
N E V E R


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No...no... this can't be why I was fused with an Inkling... noooooo...


My problem is more magical...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A H
> N O
> N E V E R


_YOU MUST
*THERE IS NO OTHER WAY*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^^^^
> 
> EAT THE JIKKEN JOIN THE TEAM ROCKET JIKKEN CULT


ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

JOIN THE TEAM ROCKET JIKKEN CULTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ^^^^
> 
> EAT THE JIKKEN JOIN THE TEAM ROCKET JIKKEN CULT


DONT DONT DONT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> ONE OF US ONE OF US


ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

OH NO OH NO OH NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DONT DONT DONT


T E A M 
R O C K E T
J I K K E N 
C U L T


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Is there a new cult?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ONE OF US
ONE OF US
ONE OF US
IM NOT ON A PARTICULAR SIDE I JUST LIKE YELLING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is there a new cult?


DONT JOIN IT THEYRE INSANE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Is there a new cult?


IT'S A TEAM ROCKET JIKKEN CULT AND ONLY JIKKEN EATERS JOIN IT >: (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

THEY WANT TO EAT ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> ONE OF US
> IM NOT ON A PARTICULAR SIDE I JUST LIKE YELLING


*JOINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _YOU MUST
> *THERE IS NO OTHER WAY*_


_Oh yes there is. I will not sit here and let me and my Inkling friend get eaten._


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> THEY WANT TO EAT ME


YUMMY PINESOL JIKKEN


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

_this cult is actually dangerous
no thanks_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YUMMY PINESOL JIKKEN


NO I TASTE HORRIBLE


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Oh yes there is. I will not sit here and let me and my Inkling friend get eaten._


YES. YOU. WILL.

OR I WILL BREAK THE FORTH WALL AND SMASH IT ON BOTH YOUR AND PEARL'S FOREHEAD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this cult is actually dangerous
> no thanks_


>:c

ITS CONSUME OR BE CONSUMED


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Oh yes there is. I will not sit here and let me and my Inkling friend get eaten._


_*CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I taste bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this cult is actually dangerous
> no thanks_


WOW YOUR AFRAID OF A LITTLE DEEP FRYING

P A T H E T I C

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I taste bad


are you sure about that?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Dont confuse me for lemon dessert


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> >:c
> 
> ITS CONSUME OR BE CONSUMED


N o
This is worse than flowey's morals


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _this cult is actually dangerous
> no thanks_


Join the anti-jikken cult. There's only room for one more.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I taste bad


THAT DOESNT DETER THEM


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Dont confuse me for lemon dessert


but you _are _lemon dessert

Prepare the fryer


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Dont confuse me for lemon dessert


I will confuse you for whatever I want bet


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> N o
> This is worse than flowey's morals


Flowey is cute tho

would taste better with some BBQ sauce tho :v


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> YES. YOU. WILL.
> 
> OR I WILL BREAK THE FORTH WALL AND SMASH IT ON BOTH YOUR AND PEARL'S FOREHEAD


N O


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

OH NO OH NO OH NO OH NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> win


ooo a victim


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Join the anti-jikken cult. There's only room for one more.


ME


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> OH NO OH NO OH NO OH NO


OH YES OH YES OH YES PINSOL JIKKEN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> N O


i'm glad we got a good part in this movie


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> ME


ILL JOIN


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> OH YES OH YES OH YES PINSOL JIKKEN


PINESOL JIKKEN

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Seastar said:


> Join the anti-jikken cult. There's only room for one more.


SHINAY


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> OH YES OH YES OH YES PINSOL JIKKEN


DONT YOU KNOW PINESOL IS A CLEANER


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Flowey is cute tho
> 
> would taste better with some BBQ sauce tho :v


_*do not eat the flowey.*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*do not eat the flowey.*_


VEGETABLE JIKKEN


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

This thread is moving fast again...
I dont mind though


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*do not eat the flowey.*_


who says I can't?

very cute and fun to have around but if I get hungry they won't last very long

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> VEGETABLE JIKKEN


hmm not as good as hoomin jikken but still good


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

*CONSUME FLOWER*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> i'm glad we got a good part in this movie


This is a movie?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *CONSUME FLOWER*


^^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

We should go back to the bus!

Ms Trizzle h u n g e r s


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *CONSUME FLOWER*


NO


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is a movie?


yeah it's a movie

our entire life is a movie but in this series you guys aren't allowed to break the forth wall, only jikkeners can bc we're the villains and bc were cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

DONT CONSUME THE FLOWER!

wait, am I in Evwirt right now?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> We should go back to the bus!
> 
> Ms Trizzle h u n g e r s


we _*HUNGER*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't eat Tangy either, she is not jikken.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DONT CONSUME THE FLOWER!
> 
> wait, am I in Evwirt right now?


deer jikken just as good


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> we _*HUNGER*_


WE MUST *CONSUME*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Don't eat Tangy either, she is not jikken.


she's froot jikken

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> WE MUST *CONSUME*


WE NEED TO *CONSUME*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sister may I have some jïkkën


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Would a sentient flower taste different than a normal one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Would a sentient flower taste different than a normal one


DONT EAT THE SENTIENT FLOWER!!!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DONT EAT THE SENTIENT FLOWER!!!


BUT I MUST
I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> BUT I MUST
> I NEED TO KNOW


NO YOU DON’T


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO YOU DON’T


YES I DO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yeah it's a movie
> 
> our entire life is a movie but in this series you guys aren't allowed to break the forth wall, only jikkeners can bc we're the villains and bc were cool


Uh.... NO.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NO YOU DON’T


>: )


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> >: )


AGREED


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh.... NO.


Uhh, yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> >: )


NOPE NOPE NOPE Runs into woods and disappears


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NOPE NOPE NOPE Runs into woods and disappears


*C̸̨̡̨̥̗̩̼̰̫̹̖͎̳͈͇̗͎̮̲̖̙̈̓Ò̷̡͉̲͓͖̰̙͍͖̳͈̖͉̗͕̌͒̚͜ͅŅ̶̡̥̳͙̞̭̥̰̭̝̲̀̆͊̇̍̈́̓̏̈̋̔̈̾̏̕͜͜S̴̨̫̝͖̖͓̠̺̩̮̪̼̯̤̼̗͚͉͓͕̳̟̳̣͕͕̠͂̓͆̑̍̿̒̏̊̋͆͊̔̂͑̎͒̈́̿̈́̿͘͘͝͝U̶̢̨̢̳͕͖̬̣̪̟̻̝͈͚̥͉̠̝̜̦̖̲̒́̆̐̋̓̽̒͊̊̔͑͗̊̂͂̏̇̓͛̈́͘͘͠͠M̷̧͙͕̯̆̂̂̀̆̐̐́̅̋͑̾̇̈́͝͝͠Ę̸̛̟͓̣̲̭̠̙̗͕̬̰͔͚̳̣̬̣̭̹̖̓̈́̏̿͆̄̽̊͑̇̀͂̒̽͗̒̔͆͛̒͘͘̚͘͘͝͝͠*


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I really don't want to image Jikken as a drink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I really don't want to image Jikken as a drink


lots of blood which is good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I really don't want to image Jikken as a drink


DONT GIVE THEM ANY IDEAS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Uhh, yes


Yeah no. You don't even know the rest of my backstory. I could wall break too.... or something.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> DONT GIVE THEM ANY IDEAS


TOO LATE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

DANG IT YOU GAVE THEM AN IDEA


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Slorp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah no. You don't even know the rest of my backstory. I could wall break too.... or something.


you aren't the villain so you c a n ' t


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you aren't the villain so you c a n ' t


Be quiet I KNOW TEAM ROCKET


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I refused to be deep fried still
I am a normal human


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I thought the protagonist got the viewpoint


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Be quiet I KNOW TEAM ROCKET


please don't bore us to death with a backstory 

also even if you were a villain you aren't now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I thought the protagonist got the viewpoint


no 

it's the villains


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YES I DO


DO NOT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refused to be deep fried still
> I am a normal human


YEA THATS GOING TO DETER THEM. admittedly I’m not a normal human


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't even cut my hair and put it on Jikken as well.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I refused to be deep fried still
> I am a normal human


normal humans make the best jikken


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

My hair tastes like normal hair


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> please don't bore us to death with a backstory
> 
> also even if you were a villain you aren't now


I didn't say I was going to tell you it. Also, you're not stopping me from breaking any walls.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I told ya that wasn’t going to deter them...


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I will not let anyone fry my 3 cats from AC


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

page 2006

finally made it to a time that you guys were actually alive for


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 2006
> 
> finally made it to a time that you guys were actually alive for


Bold of you to assume I’m not still dead


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 2006
> 
> finally made it to a time that you guys were actually alive for


_woohoo_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 2006
> 
> finally made it to a time that you guys were actually alive for


I was still alive on the last 12 pages


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

welcome to FJ


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

FJ
I will order nothing thank you very much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> FJ
> I will order nothing thank you very much


alright here's your change *pulls out deep fryer*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

*CULT CULT CULT*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> FJ
> I will order nothing thank you very much


Order or you will get ordered


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *CULT CULT CULT*


CULT CULT CULT


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> FJ
> I will order nothing thank you very much


That’ll be $9.95


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I will order Zucker jikken and feed it to my Non friends


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> CULT CULT CULT


_CULT CULT CULT_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That’ll be $9.95


breathing adds one dollar to the check


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

OH MY GOD
@Pinkshade
YOURE BACK


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> breathing adds one dollar to the check


Sorry I forgot. Is blinking tax still in effect?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> OH MY GOD
> @Pinkshade
> YOURE BACK


I AM. I WAS REVIVED LIKE 30 MINS AGO.


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Chaos starts now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sorry I forgot. Is blinking tax still in effect?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


yep, blinking tax is 10 dollars per blink

breathing is 100


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Chaos starts now


*YES*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *YES*


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

so we're just playing Tomodachi life now?

C h a o s


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Prepare for trouble

And Make it double!

To protect the world from jikken loss

To unite all people who hate jikken into a volcano

To denounce the evil of not liking jikken

To extend our reach to the jikken gods above

Jessie!

Taiga!

Team jikken destroys all at the speed of light!

Surrender now or prepare to fight!

Meowth, Thats Right!


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I thought we were talking about J i k k e n


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Haha taxes don’t affect me I live in the forest


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I will run
My friends will help me escape


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haha taxes don’t affect me I live in the forest


the forest is taxed
everything is taxed

enjoy getting out of debt

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Clockwise said:


> I will run
> My friends will help me escape


what friends? ohohohohoho


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Haha taxes don’t affect me I live in the forest


So what you’re saying is


*YOU COMMIT TAX FRUAD*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what friends? ohohohohoho


ME


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> So what you’re saying is
> 
> 
> *YOU COMMIT TAX FRUAD*


approved by yoshi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> So what you’re saying is
> 
> 
> *YOU COMMIT TAX FRUAD*


I’m a wild child. Forced to be one, sure, but yeah.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ME


what if i fry you before you rescue her

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a wild child. Forced to be one, sure, but yeah.


disgustang

once you aren't forced you'll be in debt


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m a wild child. Forced to be one, sure, but yeah.


*YOU CANT EVADE THE LAW FOREVER *


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Do it
> 
> *YOU CANT EVADE THE LAW FOREVER *


Well it’s not like I can go to court or anything. I’m stuck in a magical forest


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

*prepares fryer*

_Its almost time. consumption is among us._


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what if i fry you before you rescue her


you can't fry me you're in kentucky


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well it’s not like I can go to court or anything. I’m stuck in a magical forest


Fairy court


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you can't fry me you're in kentucky


it's FJ not KFC/KFJ

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Fairy court


FC


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> it's FJ not KFC/KFJ
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Always read the fine print


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fairy court


Fairies are masters of tax evasion ya know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fairies are masters of tax evasion ya know


no only yoshi is


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm no lemon jikken still


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm no lemon jikken still


_Well we can check that for you_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm no lemon jikken still


nah you're an orange jikken


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no only yoshi is


They still do evade taxes like a champ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They still do evade taxes like a champ


no they're from disney

if it were faeries i'd consider it


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> nah you're an orange jikken


Y tangy?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They still do evade taxes like a champ


No they enforce the taxes. Ever wonder why lawyers are in courts? Fairies.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> no they're from disney
> 
> if it were faeries i'd consider it


The only fae I’ve seen in Evwirt openly evade taxes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The only fae I’ve seen in Evwirt openly evade taxes


faerie > fairy

know the difference


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I will bring enemies to the van instead.
Also don't think of me as Jikken with alcohol either


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> No they enforce the taxes. Ever wonder why lawyers are in courts? Fairies.


Once again, I’ve only seen a couple fae in Evwirt and they all evade taxes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again, I’ve only seen a couple fae in Evwirt and they all evade taxes


Fairies do not equal fae you fool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fairies do not equal fae you fool


Well there’s only a fae court in Evwirt


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well there’s only a fae court in Evwirt


LEARN THE DIFFERENCE CHILD


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well there’s only a fae court in Evwirt


is there a fairy judge judy


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

My court is 1000000000000000000000000000 miles away from here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> is there a fairy judge judy


judy from ac works for that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> LEARN THE DIFFERENCE CHILD


The whole of Evwirt evades taxes. I just have to follow the crowd


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The whole of Evwirt evades taxes. I just have to follow the crowd


*IF ALL THE FAE JUMPED OFF A BRIDGE WOULD YOU*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *IF ALL THE FAE JUMPED OFF A BRIDGE WOULD YOU*


There aren’t any bridges in Evwirt lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There aren’t any bridges in Evwirt lol


*ANYTHING IS A BRIDGE IF YOU DONT LET ANYONE SAY OTHERWISE *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Plus I’m kinda in the place where none of the fae go really. It gets a lil bit lonely


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Perfect jumping bridge thank you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Never seen anything like it where I’m from lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Technically I am in jail already. Check my title


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I see


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Technically I am in jail already. Check my title


We don’t do crimes in this cult how dare


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> We don’t do crimes in this cult how dare


W h a t


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a t


Illegal activity is illegal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Illegal activity is illegal


Jikken = murdering


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Illegal activity is illegal


In fae court liking pineapple on pizza is illegal! Don’t ask me how I know


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I like pineapple on pizza don’t sue me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In fae court liking pineapple on pizza is illegal! Don’t ask me how I know


That is entirely valid.


Seastar said:


> Jikken = murdering


no that’s different friend-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I like pineapple on pizza don’t sue me


You’re probably not allowed to set foot in Evwirt now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I like pineapple on pizza don’t sue me


I can and will demon


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh ok...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Not like ya wanna; it’s kinda crazy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Don't know what's happening but thank you for the win good sir/madam


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> no that’s different friend-


No it isn't... Also, are you sure we're friends? Because the jikken cult wants to eat me.


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Google has not shown anything new unless if I check the time filter there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No it isn't... Also, are you sure we're friends? Because the jikken cult wants to eat me.


not anymore

jikken cult just died


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Wait jikken is over now?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No it isn't... Also, are you sure we're friends? Because the jikken cult wants to eat me.


Listen it’s like just because KFC fries chicken doesn’t mean the chicken aren’t friends it’s the same principle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Wait jikken is over now?


at least for me


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Yay
I am not turned into Jikken


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Enoi hanna tur say


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Rip Cult

we need a replacement cult suggestions are open


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

HA HOW YOU LIKE THAT that that that

 how you like that


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Googleception


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Rip Cult
> 
> we need a replacement cult suggestions are open





Clockwise said:


> Googleception


Can this be a cult?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Googleception


Ya got a third in!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Can this be a cult?


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Googleception


I’m glad my spam will be remembered forever in the internet


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

dang i posted that spongebob post a lONG time ago


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Just wait until that screenshot shows up on images


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Just wait until that screenshot shows up on images


I HOPE SO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

What’s the record on googleception?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I searched this
“last person to post wins belltreeforums.com”


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

why does my salt taste laggy pls help


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

dill pickle pringles are addictive


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What’s the record on googleception?


Uh I’d say this-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292397
> why does my salt taste laggy pls help


Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> dill pickle pringles are addictive


Okay but salt and vinegar Pringle’s exist


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


yes
i think it might be the graphics card


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

your girl need it all and that's a hundred


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Okay but salt and vinegar Pringle’s exist


the virgin salt and vinegar

the chad dill pickle


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

What if someone sets a gofundme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

pecipecipec ner matservanit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the virgin salt and vinegar
> 
> the chad dill pickle


You’re just a touch mixed up there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

do kamkama nefia shine like the stars


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

speaking of kickstarter have you guys heard of micheal superbacker


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

speaking of kickstarter wakfu season 4


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> speaking of kickstarter have you guys heard of micheal superbacker


No...


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Kickstarter for salad


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> speaking of kickstarter wakfu season 4


I’ve heard about Wakfu but I never watched it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Bro I’ve been watching treasure planet this entire time and I’m still upset nobody died tbh that cyborg guy deserves it


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

OiI


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve heard about Wakfu but I never watched it


watch it

and go fund season 4


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Gofundme


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

dontfundme


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Gofundme for j i k k e n


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Pleasefundme


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Pleasefundme


But...but...I’m saving for my move to a new island!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Gofundme for j i k k e n


sadly no more jikken and i say sadly because i am sad

no wakfu puns for today


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ÒwÓ

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> But...but...I’m saving for my move to a new island!


But I said please


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Jikken got closed down?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Jikken got closed down?


yes, blame certain people


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ÒwÓ
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


But Tom Nook needs to be paid! He’s taking me to a tax-free haven


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Not even a going out of business sale smh


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Jikken got closed down?


yeah
lets not talk about it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But Tom Nook needs to be paid! He’s taking me to a tax-free haven


Tom Nook is the taxes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Tom Nook is the taxes


Tom Nook said I won’t pay any taxes if I join his new project!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tom Nook said I won’t pay any taxes if I join his new project!


Lies


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Steal from Nook then
Go in his house in 3am then profit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Steal from Nook then
> Go in his house in 3am then profit


I’m going to avoid taxes not theft


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah.... That’s the only way to ;;


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Steal from Nook then
> Go in his house in 3am then profit


*ATTENTION ALL; ILLEGAL ACTIVITY HAS BEEN DETECTED I REPEAT ILLEGAL ACTIVITY HAS BEEN DETECTED THATS ILLEGAL GET EM BOIS*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

how to rich:
go to tom nook house
???
profit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> yes, blame certain people


Literally just shut up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> how to rich:
> go to tom nook house
> ???
> profit


Once again the only thing I’m doing is evading taxes not stealing anything


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

oh god


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Once again the only thing I’m doing is evading taxes not stealing anything


STILL ILLEGAL IM CALLING THE POLICE


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Ever since operation Jingle failed
I’ve never stolen from villagers before.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> STILL ILLEGAL IM CALLING THE POLICE


I’m under the jurisdiction of Evwirt right now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292407


LMAO


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


...did they keep playing AFTER a 4 chain was made? That’s evil


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

spiderman plays connect 4 bush league style


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...did they keep playing AFTER a 4 chain was made? That’s evil


sometimes i do it without realizing


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Ah yes the mega groupchat


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Very evil
More like connect 6 or 8


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> spiderman plays connect 4 bush league style


And continues to play even after yellow got the win condition

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292410


Much better


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292410


why is that girl so happy playing connect flour


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m really good at this one guys

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> why is that girl so happy playing connect flour


Wouldn’t you be


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

There’s an Elsa version


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292413I’m really good at this one guys
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


now the girl is just gone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292412


Don’t worry; I still like Isabelle! Peeps are saying crud about her while she’s just trying her best; I think she’s the reason why our plants don’t wither.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> now the girl is just gone


She was so ashamed from losing she died


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

@ohare01


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> She was so ashamed from losing she died


it be like that sometimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> There’s an Elsa version


There’s an Elsa version of everything. Into the Unknown>Let it Go


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Can i go first


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

back from development brainstorming 
we could improve


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292417
> Can i go first


No we have to play a game of monopoly and the person who wins that gets to make the first move


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292415
> @ohare01


_ora ora ora ora ora ora ora_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292418


I respect the inheritance grind


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

first: a comment award ssystem. we could award bells to comments that are funny or cool. like reddit gold


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> first: a comment award ssystem. we could award bells to comments that are funny or cool. like reddit gold


Yesh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> back from development brainstorming
> we could improve


Welcome back to chaos


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Take my money


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Make your move


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292418


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Depending o; how many bells you donate the awards look even more valuable


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> first: a comment award ssystem. we could award bells to comments that are funny or cool. like reddit gold


reddit moment


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Oh no


Oh yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Take my money


Once again the winner of monopoly gets the first move


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> reddit moment


i was comparing it
But what do you guys think


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Oh yes


_can I be disconnected from life support too?_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was comparing it
> But what do you guys think


yes i like


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i was comparing it
> But what do you guys think


I said my peace


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _can I be disconnected from life support too?_


noooooo!


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _can I be disconnected from life support too?_


We don’t discriminate here. Death is for all.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> noooooo!


_p l e a s e_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Friendly reminder that shaky hands mean your skeletons ready to hatch


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> We don’t discriminate here. Death is for all.


_yay_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _p l e a s e_


Big mood tbh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _p l e a s e_


If you die i’ll kill you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292420
> Friendly reminder that shaky hands mean your skeletons ready to hatch


Oh no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292420
> Friendly reminder that shaky hands mean your skeletons ready to hatch


_is that sanes and paperus_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> We don’t discriminate here. Death is for all.


_Wait no_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Like a small bronze coin for 1-10 bells, 11-25 a bronze medal, 26-45 a silver medal, 46-70 a golden medal, 71-99 a platinum coin, 100+ a gold and plstinum metal


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292420
> Friendly reminder that shaky hands mean your skeletons ready to hatch


why would you say this


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Wait no_


_Wait yes_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> If you die i’ll kill you


_wait what
how does that work_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would you say this


Because it’s true


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _Wait yes_


Nononononononononono


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why would you say this


They demand freedom, Enxssi


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


_ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Nononononononononono


Yesyesyesyesyes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They demand freedom, Enxssi


But what if I don’t have a skeleton and my hands shake


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

You could click an “Award” button on a post, and it would ask how many bells, and depending on what you’d type it would show what award you’d get


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> They demand freedom, Enxssi


_no pls_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yesyesyesyesyes


You don't even know why I'm saying no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

My question hasn’t been answered


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what if I don’t have a skeleton and my hands shake


Yes, good point. Squids don't have one.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292427


my bones don't feel the same after looking at this


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

freehelium - Ultimate Epic Man 

wow thanks @Enxssi never noticed that


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Love this comment if you agree with my idea, like if you disagree


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292427


I don't get it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _no pls_


_It’s too late, how else do you think people get stretch marks? *They’re sprouting, Enxssi*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Guys I’m so excited Tom nook gave me an offer to avoid taxes forever


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Connect Tbt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

what did i miss jeez


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s too late, how else do you think people get stretch marks? *They’re sprouting, Enxssi*_


_oh no is that why
help me
HELP ME_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what if I don’t have a skeleton and my hands shake


There’s an earthquake for the tiny people living in your hair


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh no is that why
> help me
> HELP ME_


There is no help


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> There is no helpView attachment 292430


NOOOOOOO
IM DOOMED


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

So we’re posting skeleton memes now?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> There’s an earthquake for the tiny people living in your hair


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Where do i suggest things


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> So we’re posting skeleton memes now?


Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where do i suggest things


The suggestion forum
Good luck finding it


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

if we're talking skellies now...


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

HQ


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _oh no is that why
> help me
> HELP ME_


I thought I was the only one bothered by that post hhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yes


Perfect


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Where do i suggest things


I think there’s a place where you can contact mods. I’m not sure if this helps much...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _It’s too late, how else do you think people get stretch marks? *They’re sprouting, Enxssi*_


_*aaaaaaaaaaaaa*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I thought I was the only one bothered by that post hhhhhhh


_ahhhhhh I hate them
help me seastar_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ahhhhhh I hate them
> help me seastar_


Uh I don't know
I think it's because I don't eat healthy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _ahhhhhh I hate them
> help me seastar_


There is no help. Only skeleton.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

I'll never walk the same again due to josukes _bone messages_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh I don't know
> I think it's because I don't eat healthy


same :c

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> I'll never walk the same again due to josukes _bone messages_


LMFAO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I'll never walk the same again due to josukes _bone messages_


You just need more calcium. Unless you prefer the technical term *BONE JUICE*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You just need more calcium. Unless you prefer the technical term *BONE JUICE*


*OH NO*


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

We almost reached 2020


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

yeeee


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *OH NO*


*OH YES MY FRIEND *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

2020 hype


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You just need more calcium. Unless you prefer the technical term *BONE JUICE*


that shouldn't be hard considering my ultimate talent


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

why is there so many skeleton jokes
Seastar hasnt said Woomy in 3 pages
What happened


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> that shouldn't be hard considering my ultimate talent


Freshly harvested from bones is the best tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *OH YES MY FRIEND *


_*AHHHHHHHHHHH*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

More ultimate talent graphics again?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

page 2020 bet it goes downhill there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> why is there so many skeleton jokes
> Seastar hasnt said Woomy in 3 pages
> What happened


Okay fine...
sad woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> page 2020 bet it goes downhill there


_oh no_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey guys since the woods don’t have a grocery store I haven’t had calcium in like 5 months (I had a little skim but that doesn’t count). Should I be worried


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

is this the final 2019 post?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Freshly harvested from bones is the best tho


*aaaaaa my knees*


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

So far today
Jikken 
Connect 4
Skeletons


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

2020 page ayyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Guys I’m scared I haven’t had calcium in months


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Page 2020
Lets bypass 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

_then everything started going bad_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

yes spam until page 2022


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I’m scared I haven’t had calcium in months


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child i could get some milk for you


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

the end of the last person to post wins begins


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> @Your Local Wild Child i could get some milk for you


Wait wait wait...get 2% for me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Spoiler: woomy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a hypothesis


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I’m scared I haven’t had calcium in months


Your skeleton will soon rebel criminal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: woomy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292441


Woomy


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Woomy returns

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Later is veemo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Your skeleton will soon rebel criminal View attachment 292443


It’s not my fault Evwirt doesn’t have a grocery store


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Woomy


W... woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Still waiting on the backstory Seastar


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Veemo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

page 2021


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W... woomy?


Woomy!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait wait wait...get 2% for me






oh gosh darn it i bought the *entire milky way*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292444
> oh gosh darn it i bought the *entire milky way*


oooh noooo


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

should burger king rei stick as an avatar yay or nay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292444
> oh gosh darn it i bought the *entire milky way*


Hmm...get me almond milk


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292444
> oh gosh darn it i bought the *entire milky way*


_*what*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292444
> oh gosh darn it i bought the *entire milky way*


Slorp it up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Slorp it up


I mean, I might game end if I do...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Still waiting on the backstory Seastar


Ugh fiiiine
Ribbon used to be a human... No, I haven't finished the why part.
And Adeleine was just a random Octoling with amnesia.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

gonna go microwave dinner brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ugh fiiiine
> Ribbon used to be a human... No, I haven't finished the why part.
> And Adeleine was just a random Octoling with amnesia.


Don’t worry I don’t have everything lined up as to why either


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Drink the Milky Way


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*what*_


i know, can you believe my luck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Drink the Milky Way


But-but-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

also my power cut out last night


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> also my power cut out last night


Storms?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Drink the Milky Way


But... we all live there?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i know, can you believe my luck


I mean if you don’t wanna drink it you could always send it back into the wild. I think they live in the city or something


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Storms?


Yep
but it wasn’t storming as bad then


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

You need to buy me almond milk @Enxssi

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Seastar said:


> View attachment 292446


Looks like a sprite from Tilt ‘n Tumble


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Detective horse had such a great character arc


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

oh yeah; got the ol too big signature


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292448


Signature height


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> oh yeah; got the ol too big signature


i think just the spycrab would fit the limit


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Rip spycrab


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

yeah but jeremy added 0 bells to my account


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

rip spycrab


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You just need more calcium. Unless you prefer the technical term *BONE JUICE*


Bone juice sounds tastier than spinal fluid


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

RIP spycrab
They were endangered enough


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Looks like a sprite from Tilt ‘n Tumble


I think that's what it is.



Kurb said:


> yeah but jeremy added 0 bells to my account


To get your attention?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bone juice sounds tastier than spinal fluid


Ya know that’s a real medical thing!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think that's what it is.
> 
> 
> To get your attention?


no i don’t think it was that reason


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Press F to pay respects


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> More ultimate talent graphics again?


perhaps i will


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bone juice sounds tastier than spinal fluid


_tastier?
Uhhhhh_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

i could maybe remove the StackOverflow flair


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no i don’t think it was that reason


But I saw this happen to Milky star


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no i don’t think it was that reason


i guess thats how many bells he thought your idea was worth

F


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _tastier?
> Uhhhhh_


what is he not telling us


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

_I'm eating that's gross_

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> what is he not telling us


_*thats gross I'm eating*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _tastier?
> Uhhhhh_


_*Did you misread me?*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm eating that's gross_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Hah suffer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

poll: remove stack verflow and bring spycrab back(like)
keep it this way (love)


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _I'm eating that's gross_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


im sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*Did you misread me?*_





ohare01 said:


> _I'm eating that's gross_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I got some yarn today


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Or maybe resize the spycrab


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im sorry


_aaaaaa_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Ew I don't want to know


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

no the spycrab was small enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Ew I don't want to know


Yea it’s medical


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Pro crab rights


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Bringing back the Spycrab


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

cool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Woom
y


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

_not to mention what I'm eating has milk

eating cereal_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

hes back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _not to mention what I'm eating has milk
> 
> eating cereal_


I don’t like cereal with milk. It ruins both at the same time


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t like cereal with milk. It ruins both at the same time


_nani?? :00000


cool lol_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> More ultimate talent graphics again?





Enxssi said:


> perhaps i will


ill probly make @Seastar , the Ultimate Cephalopod, next


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

say hi to mr spycrab
i actually ordered the plushie btw

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ill probly make @Seastar , the Ultimate Cephalopod, next


make mine sometime pls


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Yesh he did me as the ultimate wild child


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _nani?? :00000
> 
> 
> cool lol_


why are you eating cereal at 7 pm PST


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ill probly make @Seastar , the Ultimate Cephalopod, next


Woomy???


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

I wanna be in one


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> why are you eating cereal at 7 pm PST


9 pm cst

Idk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ill probly make @Seastar , the Ultimate Cephalopod, next


Make me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

we need a queue now


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wanna be in one


it will happen, Ultimate Hacker.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it will happen, Ultimate Hacker.


Make meeeee


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I want to laugh at mine
Do it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

A queue for what I wasn’t paying attention and I have too small an attention span to find out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292451


HE SPIN


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

I solved this btw


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292453
> I solved this btw


??????????????????????????


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> ??????????????????????????


Don’t ask


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Make meeeee


im doing seastar and kurb first because they have consistent pfps lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I like doing wall of texts sometimes...
It helps break stress


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

im gonna make a queue


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Bro you ever just like forget you exist
Because same


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

nice lol
do i make another python script


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im doing seastar and kurb first because they have consistent pfps lol


o oki lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Bro you ever just like forget you exist
> Because I do
> Like all the time
> Even now


Deep


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> o oki lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


It’s not deep I’m just stupid lmao


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Ah yes, I change my icon too much.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

aight i made the queue


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> It’s not deep I’m just stupid lmao


_d e e p l y s t u p i d_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro you ever just like forget you exist
> Because same


Veemo. I exist. 
Also, w h a t ?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

When it swims on the reef and has 2 pairs of teeth

Thats a moray


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

mine has always been jackbox-related


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291367
> @Your Local Wild Child





Enxssi said:


> View attachment 291392
> I did it! i spend way too many time on this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> ...


Found mine!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aight i made the queue


Congrats you did thing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

What did you make the queue in


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Veemo. I exist.
> Also, w h a t ?


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Frog (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
					

Directed by David Grossman.  With Shelley Duvall, Scott Grimes, Elliott Gould, Paul Williams. A kid experimenting with frogs finds that one of the subjects can actually speak.




					www.imdb.com
				




No context


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow what a title


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

test


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Frog (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Directed by David Grossman.  With Shelley Duvall, Scott Grimes, Elliott Gould, Paul Williams. A kid experimenting with frogs finds that one of the subjects can actually speak.
> ...


frog

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> test


NICE SIGNATURE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m the ultimate wild child! Whatever that means. Hopefully not that I’m stuck in Evwirt forever lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

_*F R O G*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Frog (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Directed by David Grossman.  With Shelley Duvall, Scott Grimes, Elliott Gould, Paul Williams. A kid experimenting with frogs finds that one of the subjects can actually speak.
> ...


_*FORGS?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*FORGS?*_


_yes and they're all yours_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Imagine if animals can speak


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> NICE SIGNATURE



im honestly so big brain that im trying to figure out if what i have rn is the max sig size, want to make my sig nice so i need to see if this is too much lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*FORGS?*_


*FOGR*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

I got a trump ad before this 
and this game literally debunked one of his tweets


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _yes and they're all yours_


_*GIVE ME*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *FOGR*


_*FROHGS??*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Petition for more lemon emotes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Imagine if animals can speak


Humans exist.


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

No, other than humans


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*FROHGS??*_


*FRONDGJS???*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No, other than humans


Hhhhhh Inklings oops


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*GIVE ME*_


_taik them uwu_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Froghsns


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No, other than humans


Parrots


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _taik them uwu_


: D


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

frogg


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

FrionsbtjsohskpySj Rio it  go off t  see josubsmicskugn  S iyy hg d  I k  saw i I g aw hi pzhksb


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Froghsns


*Froghnsgs*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> FrionsbtjsohskpySj Rio it  go off t  see josubsmicskugn  S iyy hg d  I k  saw i I g aw hi pzhksb


me too


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

hopefully this isnt too large


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> FrionsbtjsohskpySj Rio it  go off t  see josubsmicskugn  S iyy hg d  I k  saw i I g aw hi pzhksb


Are you okay?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> hopefully this isnt too large


How many pixels


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> FrionsbtjsohskpySj Rio it  go off t  see josubsmicskugn  S iyy hg d  I k  saw i I g aw hi pzhksb


_deep_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


Hckk kk ugmaiitnw


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hckk kk ugmaiitnw


r/ihadastroke


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Are you okay?


_Theybm undnwvrstsnd the huype wid thbe fromsngs_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> r/ihadastroke


Hoshnwjohsmnis


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

UHFEHNDNkndekdhuihBkjdhjk did duffy am f a


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

fun fac: i was going to make @ohare01 the Ultimate Sans Fangirl


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hckk kk ugmaiitnw


Hmm...
Woomy woomy woomy veemo veemo woomy


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How many pixels


honestly i just used the thing they give you (that yellow thing) as a benchmark and had width set to 715 and it looked fine to me, the base width on this is just 500


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> UHFEHNDNkndekdhuihBkjdhjk did duffy am f a


i agree.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> Woomy woomy woomy veemo veemo woomy


Hi o  saw uhjabusing s?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

adgoggdgdjygfh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Arsrsfsrsdatxhfchgvhkhkh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> honestly i just used the thing they give you (that yellow thing) as a benchmark and had width set to 715 and it looked fine to me, the base width on this is just 500


the limit is 250


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun fac: i was going to make @ohare01 the Ultimate Sans Fangirl


*you what*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Dukkhg trdddj outffnkk ni uhhky tfddkm


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> fun fac: i was going to make @ohare01 the Ultimate Sans Fangirl


*WHY DIDNT YOU???*
Uh I mean
Dktjhkwibwkowh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm...
> Woomy woomy woomy veemo veemo woomy


he a e djdnndjiii she wish sownwowoen eisner wow w


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Update alignment table page 6 out of context photos
adrsrsrsfc


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

heres there thing at 250 x 715


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hi o  saw uhjabusing s?


Woomy woomy woomy veemo?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you what*


you had tge sans undertae as yuor profile pic at the ttime


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy woomy woomy veemo?


Hspikvaoiuakb!!!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

This is one of my favorite language, Keyboard
asdsrsvsugaudhadjidqbuaihwuyq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> he a e djdnndjiii she wish sownwowoen eisner wow w


 ASUIHGGG KKGSSHJB OKJGDSSB!!!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

_Hrrrrng trabundlin formng 

_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

jckchc cjcjkcnnc dkjdjkdnnn dd jd jd. didjdn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

wht js hapenig


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I speak in keyboard
akxpwpqjwjqwjdgdwo fyujovhjgjfuteetaiyfui sgsvbhxbeuatysiyafut


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hrrrrng trabundlin formng View attachment 292461_


i agree with that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hspikvaoiuakb!!!!


woomywoomywoomywoomywoomyveemowoomywoomy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Hrrrrng trabundlin formng View attachment 292461_


Foosujbqq w iyjabuauikauk!!!!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Page 6 table 
seatearysyrsytxgyiyjfs fyiafyivgyiguewiuh. b uhfeugfad yiGFADfdwgiudfagiufew. eq ubfequodasgoufeaheafuyuoweqguiyefqouyefqo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

What the heck is going on in here?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wht js hapenig


G ujgffk BBSs shfddhbb!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Page 6 table
> seatearysyrsytxgyiyjfs fyiafyivgyiguewiuh. b uhfeugfad yiGFADfdwgiudfagiufew. eq ubfequodasgoufeaheafuyuoweqguiyefqouyefqo


i don’t see it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> What the heck is going on in here?


HGFSEGG JJVFFT


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you had tge sans undertae as yuor profile pic at the ttime


_but that does not mean I am sans fangirl
if anything I'm Jotaro fangirl_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Out of context photos


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

_huung phrong is hapeninvq _


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> What the heck is going on in here?


Idk help


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Out of context photos


still don’t see it


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Asdfghjkl


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

What the absolute heckin heck is happen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

I don't know what anyone is even saying...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What the absolute heckin heck is happen


The photos enxssi where are theu


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> What the absolute heckin heck is happen





Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292463


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> still don’t see it


Page 6 of the out of context photos thread
I wonder if it will be updated the alignment table


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292463


_delete this_


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

We speak keyboard


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292463


W-woomy?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

_What are ya doin in my pond_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The photos enxssi where are theu


what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _delete this_


No


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292464
> _What are ya doin in my pond_


:000000


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

if this is too big i give up lol, theres no way this is bigger than my old sig


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Frogs are cool.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

As far as I can tell it’s FreeHelium talking about an image he’s trying to use in his signature, random image posting, and everyone else speaking gibberish.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Frog friend


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292464
> _What are ya doin in my pond_


I'm not in your pond. I would be _dead._


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Frogs are cool.


Seals exist tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Frog cool but I'm not giving up Jotaro

...Unless there's a Jotaro frog


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Seals exist tho


Seals are also cool


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> As far as I can tell it’s FreeHelium talking about an image he’s trying to use in his signature, random image posting, and everyone else speaking gibberish.


_Don’t forget the frognbhs_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


He do be kinda vibing tho


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


It doesn’t have broad nails


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Spoiler: F r o g s (plus a human)


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> As far as I can tell it’s FreeHelium talking about an image he’s trying to use in his signature, random image posting, and everyone else speaking gibberish.


yes that is it


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Frog cool but I'm not giving up Jotaro
> 
> ...Unless there's a Jotaro frog





My stand: [STUAH PRATCHINA]


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Frog cult confirmed?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what


the danganropa things
ultimate whtaever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Yo my ticket come in two days to go to nooks new project what should I pack


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Hhhhhh frog... squid... do I?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Ultimate* F R O G*


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> As far as I can tell it’s FreeHelium talking about an image he’s trying to use in his signature, random image posting, and everyone else speaking gibberish.


i used your sig as a benchmark lol, if they remove this i   s c r e a m


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Frog cult confirmed?


Y e s
Jotaro frog time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhh frog... squid... do I?


Perhaps


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292465
> My stand: [STUAH PRATCHINA]


_yes_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

i just wanna know what people think about me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Y e s
> Jotaro frog time


_Fronb fremb _


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i used your sig as a benchmark lol, if they remove this i   s c r e a m



I think it should be fine.  My signature is like that one basketball player that is standing almost out of bounds and doesn’t know what to do, but also isn’t quite out of bounds yet.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292467


Fanciest lad at the party


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just wanna know what people think about me



local man.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Fanciest lad at the party


He stylin


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Fronb fremb _


_yez_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> local man.


need to change my bio


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> need to change my bio


Do it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I doing this right?


*Y E S*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the danganropa things
> ultimate whtaever


they take time to make
probably a lot of time considering i make everything with clipstudio
 and the template i hve to use is used in photoshop


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I doing this right?


Y e s


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they take time to make
> probably a lot of time considering i make everything with clipstudio
> and the template i hve to use is used in photoshop


...i could make it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> they take time to make
> probably a lot of time considering i make everything with clipstudio
> and the template i hve to use is used in photoshop


I believe in you friend


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Am I doing this right?


_*Fkrgn cult fforng cult*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I believe in you friend


thank you frend


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thank you frend


Of course friend


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Giv frog


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

if i were to join the frog cult i know what frog i would be


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if i were to join the frog cult i know what frog i would be


_what_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if i were to join the frog cult i know what frog i would be


Snazzy


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if i were to join the frog cult i know what frog i would be


_The forbidden one_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

The crazy frog?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

f o r g


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry had to change it to the one I have actually _it was my first Webkinz lol_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


Yush you joined


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

true story i had a crazy frog backpack as a kid, its over at my moms house lmfao


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


Who is this


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

I need frog so I can become frog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Dudes I just realized that this stupid frog plush is 12 years old


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dudes I just realized that this stupid frog plush is 12 years old


_I'm only 2 years older than it_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who is this


Uh... Inklings/Octolings can change colors... I just don't usually want to.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dudes I just realized that this stupid frog plush is 12 years old


*AND HE HASNT GONE TO SCHOOL??? HE NEEDS HIS EDUCATION FOR A STABLE JOB*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...i could make it


well if you want it quicker then i can manage to make it,
https://www.deviantart.com/blueeyewarrior180/art/Danganronpa-V3-Introduction-screen-709520198 here's the template


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

_*THE FRORNG CULT RISES*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _*THE FRORNG CULT RISES*_


_let me guess this is your favorite one_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *AND HE HASNT GONE TO SCHOOL??? HE NEEDS HIS EDUCATION FOR A STABLE JOB*


Don’t worry he’s going to be an accountant in Evwirt


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I can’t find a good one....
Oh well
I miss my previous though


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t worry he’s going to be an accountant in Evwirt


*HOWS HE GONNA DO THAT WITHOUT AN EDUCATION *


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _let me guess this is your favorite one_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well if you want it quicker then i can manage to make it,
> https://www.deviantart.com/blueeyewarrior180/art/Danganronpa-V3-Introduction-screen-709520198 here's the template


...Nevermind!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

if you were a kid in the 2000s you remember this song like a war cry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *HOWS HE GONNA DO THAT WITHOUT AN EDUCATION *


Tax season is super easy in Evwirt cuz everyone evades taxes


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ...Nevermind!


oh ok


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if you were a kid in the 2000s you remember this song like a war cry


_Put that back_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tax season is super easy in Evwirt cuz everyone evades taxes


Then he doesn’t have a job now does he


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tax season is super easy in Evwirt cuz everyone evades taxes


_t a x f r a u d_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Tax season is super easy in Evwirt cuz everyone evades taxes


tax season? im allergic to taxes though
a c h o o


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Put that back_


eli likes crazy frog lmao


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> tax season? im allergic to taxes though
> a c h o o


Don’t worry it’s super easy in Evwirt cuz everyone doesn’t pay taxes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


Pineapple


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

A guide for the lads joining the cult on what a frog is


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Pineapple


Overruled


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

no one pays taxes on fourside
even though i want them to
dirty tax evaders


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


An entire pizza on a pineapple


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


Ooh but from where? Gotta ask the good questions


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


Don’t get pineapple


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


_gibe pizza_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Overruled


Ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> An entire pizza on a pineapple


No dont the witch might hear ya


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No dont the witch might hear ya


p i n e a p p l e


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Okay so we got an entire pineapple with pizza topping anything else or we all gonna share this


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No dont the witch might hear ya


Yeah, you btter watch out, you might get *T U R N E D I N T O P I N E A P P L E*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna order pizza you guys want anything lol


Cheese-stuffed crust


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Frog cult time
Can‘t wait for pictures if it’s still available.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no one pays taxes on fourside
> even though i want them to
> dirty tax evaders


Ya don’t pay taxes in Evwirt


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Cheese-stuffed crust


On the pizza pineapple or separate gamer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> On the pizza pineapple or separate gamer


Separate? I guess...


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Yeah, you btter watch out, you might get *T U R N E D I N T O P I N E A P P L E*


Finally, my life long dream can be reality


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

I want extra cheese


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Frog cult time
> Can‘t wait for pictures if it’s still available.


Yeye I might this time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m cursed to be in the lonely part of Evwirt cuz I defended pineapple on pizza


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Ok it’s on its way bois


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

I want some buffalo wing pizza


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

friendly reminder that Pineapples eat you back


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no one pays taxes on fourside
> even though i want them to
> dirty tax evaders


Hmmmmm
That's my Wild World town


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> friendly reminder that Pineapples eat you back


Just like how i bite snakes back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmmmmm
> That's my Wild World town


And Evwirt


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no one pays taxes on fourside
> even though i want them to
> dirty tax evaders


why does isabelle not crack down on taxes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> friendly reminder that Pineapples eat you back


_*This. This is why I am afraid of eating them.*_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Just like how i bite snakes back


what


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

there is an official crazy frog discord server




me rushing to join said server


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wait did we forget the lava cakes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _*This. This is why I am afraid of eating them.*_


Wait huh?
Is that actually true? o_o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Ya know where to send my pizza, right? I can give ya an address


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> what


_Also when a banana becomes overripe it releases some enzyme that makes the fruit around it ripen faster so they’re basically the suicide bombers of the fruit kingdom and that’s pretty fkin metal_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> And Evwirt


I meant the town name but okay


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait did we forget the lava cakes


FRICK


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Let’s go to forums games again


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait huh?
> Is that actually true? o_o


Yeah pineapples have some thing in them that breaks down proteins, though i’m pretty sure you have to eat a ton for it to effect you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> FRICK


HOW COULD YOU (╥﹏╥)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

OKAY WHAT THE F

PINEAPPLES ACTUALLY EAT YOU

WHAT

I AIN'T EATING THAT CRAP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

LongLee said:


> View attachment 292473


Ello. That’s a top-tier picture right there


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Pizzas here


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

LongLee said:


> View attachment 292473


“_They tried to put me on the cover of Vogue, but my legs were too long”_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait huh?
> Is that actually true? o_o





Thats why your mouth hurts when you eat one, its not because you're allergic, its because  _*ITS EATING YOU*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292475Pizzas here


Oh no I can’t have that pizza


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

pineapples on pizza is bad


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292474
> Thats why your mouth hurts when you eat one, its not because you're allergic, its because  _*ITS EATING YOU*_


DEAR GOD


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292475Pizzas here


Count me out I'm not touching that pineapple


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292475Pizzas here


crunch munch squish


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292474
> Thats why your mouth hurts when you eat one, its not because you're allergic, its because  _*ITS EATING YOU*_


W H A T
AHHHHHHH


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Pineapple has this weird aftertaste


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pineapples on pizza is bad


You’re legally allowed into the fun part of Evwirt now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292474
> Thats why your mouth hurts when you eat one, its not because you're allergic, its because  _*ITS EATING YOU*_


NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Idk pineapples taste good tho


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Pizza really do be eating us


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

who cares. I'll just die

LETS EAT


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Don’t even get me started on how people used to rent pineapples


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292476Pizza really do be eating us


That’s just as cursed as I am


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292476Pizza really do be eating us


mm tasty


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Idk pineapples taste good tho


pineapple good
pizza pineapple bad


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Teeth go crunch crunch


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

This thread is going too fast again, which I don’t mind.
I remember we were at 1990’s now 2037


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292474
> Thats why your mouth hurts when you eat one, its not because you're allergic, its because  _*ITS EATING YOU*_


Yeeeaaahhhh this is why I'm staying away from them


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> pineapple good
> pizza pineapple bad


Pineapple pizza good


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t even get me started on how people used to rent pineapples


context


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeeeaaahhhh this is why I'm staying away from them


But pineapples are delicious


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

It’s called back to the future 17 years from now


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But pineapples are delicious


but they e a t y o u


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Don’t even get me started on how people used to rent pineapples


Huh?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but they e a t y o u


well let's see


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> context


Apparently in Medieval times pineapples were pretty uncommon and expensive, because of this rich people would rent pineapples to use as decorations for parties and stuff


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes....


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Apparently in Medieval times pineapples were pretty uncommon and expensive, because of this rich people would rent pineapples to use as decorations for parties and stuff


Wow-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But pineapples are delicious


I don't care because I'm afraid of them... sorry.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But pineapples are delicious


^^^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but they e a t y o u


But they’re t a s t y


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Apparently in Medieval times pineapples were pretty uncommon and expensive, because of this rich people would rent pineapples to use as decorations for parties and stuff


i thought that when kurb asked for context you would just say 'no'


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well let's see


*appears to be inside a pineapple*
totallyyy safe.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Apparently in Medieval times pineapples were pretty uncommon and expensive, because of this rich people would rent pineapples to use as decorations for parties and stuff


did they not rot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i thought that when kurb asked for context you would just say 'no'


_Do i really seem that cursed?_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't care because I'm afraid of them... sorry.


Same

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Do i really seem that cursed?_


LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *appears to be inside a pineapple*
> totallyyy safe.


W-woomy?!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Imma go eat food @ me if something interesting happens


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i thought that when kurb asked for context you would just say 'no'



thats more of a me thing


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Do i really seem that cursed?_


_*YOU SAID THAT MY SKELETON WAS TRYING TO HATCH*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU SAID THAT MY SKELETON WAS TRYING TO HATCH*_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did they not rot


Probably not since they’d rent the pineapple, they returned it after said event


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU SAID THAT MY SKELETON WAS TRYING TO HATCH*_


out of context comments


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> did they not rot


They also rented out oranges to painters


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Why do I love Kirby hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _*YOU SAID THAT MY SKELETON WAS TRYING TO HATCH*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

So I'll be rented now? uhhh


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They also rented out oranges to painters


*Immaculate *


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292478


_hmmm_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> So I'll be rented now? uhhh


Noooo get _*out *_of the pineapple


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Noooo get _*out *_of the pineapple


Rip rosie

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Wait how does spongebob survive

He lives inside one-


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> thats more of a me thing


Exactly, Helium is a level above my gremlin level


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292478


”be polite
be efficient
have a plan to kill everyone you meet”
Sniper


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

the pineapple eyeing spongebob up like


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Exactly, Helium is a level above my gremlin level


you're not a gremlin you're a cute smol bean


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Rip rosie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Maybe the pineapple is just dead.



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292479
> the pineapple eyeing spongebob up like


C u r s e d


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ”be polite
> be efficient
> have a plan to kill everyone you meet”
> Sniper


^^^^It’s you or them^^^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

The original frog is the best frog in webkinz


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

we are reaching years im not sure ill be alive in


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> ^^^^It’s you or them^^^^


“I’m not a crazed gunman, Dad! P-p-put mom on the phone.”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

I hope I’ll be alive here lol


FreeHelium said:


> we are reaching years im not sure ill be alive in


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

love how the post i made about possibly being dead gets "love" reacts lmfao


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> love how the post i made about possibly being dead gets "love" reacts lmfao


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Wait- How old...
_OMG I would be 45 in 2039_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

“i think his mate saw me. Yes, yes he did!”


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “I’m not a crazed gunman, Dad! P-p-put mom on the phone.”


_“The difference being one is a job and the others a mental sickness”_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

wowie Josuke ignored me


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> love how the post i made about possibly being dead gets "love" reacts lmfao


Everyone collectively thinks “Mood”


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Woomy...?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> wowie Josuke ignored me


Hhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _“The difference being one is a job and the others a mental sickness”_


At the end of the day, as long as there’s two people left on the planet, someone is gonna want somene dead


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Hhhhhhh


:v


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> At the end of the day, as long as there’s two people left on the planet, someone is gonna want somene dead


W h y


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h y


It’s a quote


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

2040


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Tf2 is great lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

I'M HERE FOR THE FROGS!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M HERE FOR THE FROGS!


My avatar is of my 12 year old frog webkinz


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

reeee


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I just remembered something silly,
I had a non squid avatar and then my title was squid cult member...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I'M HERE FOR THE FROGS!


my avatar is very much not a frog but i do stan crazy frog so it evens out


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

i’ll be honest with you my parents do not care for me


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Mine is a random frog fished off of Google images


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i’ll be honest with you my parents do not care for me


Ouch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

I have now ascended and morphed into a black rain frog.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have now ascended and morphed into a black rain frog.


Yush. Join us


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ouch


We’re still reciting meet the sniper 
It’s a quote from it


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Frog cult is rising back again
Give a list of the members and I will put them in my profile post


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We’re still reciting meet the sniper
> It’s a quote from it


Oh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have now ascended and morphed into a black rain frog.


Bruhhh i love the desert rain frogs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


I’ve got a froakie plush. I’ve yet to get a shiny froakie even though I’ve gotten a shiny fennekin and *4* shiny chespins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Bruhhh i love the desert rain frogs


Yes! I wish I had one as a pet lmao.


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yush. Join us


I vote Frogslime as cult ringleader


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292488


Pea shooter man


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


probably top 2 starter pokemon with totodile ngl water type starters usually got the best designs


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Peashooter man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> probably top 2 starter pokemon with totodile ngl water type starters usually got the best designs


Bruh popplio exists


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

_*holds gently*_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got a froakie plush. I’ve yet to get a shiny froakie even though I’ve gotten a shiny fennekin and *4* shiny chespins


Oh, I have one too... Actually, I got it the same day I got Pokemon Y.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bruh popplio exists


he's the exception


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

hi again. my last rental just ran out so I'm here I guess


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

I want to ask jeremy about this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I have one too... Actually, I got it the same day I got Pokemon Y.


Pokémon Y squad


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> I vote Frogslime as cult ringleader


oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hi again. my last rental just ran out so I'm here I guess


W-woomy?!


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

I got Y, not X


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hi again. my last rental just ran out so I'm here I guess


Can i rent you for my Medieval party


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hi again. my last rental just ran out so I'm here I guess


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

how do i ask jeremy about the 0 bells thing


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

@FrogslimeOfficial is the OG frog


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Yo who dropped these avocados


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> how do i ask jeremy about the 0 bells thing



very carefully


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292492
> Yo who dropped these avocados


Coincidentally, avocados are my favorite fruit.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> View attachment 292492
> Yo who dropped these avocados


They look so angry and I love them for it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> very carefully


gonna comment on his profile


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Contact the staff


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

i would assume you just @ him but it can't be that easy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Can i rent you for my Medieval party


oh well that's not up to me, I'm just the pineapple. Forced into this.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i would assume you just @ him but it can't be that easy


He’d kill me


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

aaaa i should start making the Ultimate Cephalopod intro screen rn

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Kurb said:


> He’d kill me


it be like that sometimes.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaa i should start making the Ultimate Cephalopod intro screen rn


I could help maybe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaa i should start making the Ultimate Cephalopod intro screen rn
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020
> 
> ...


Yesh Yesh Yesh


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Gfx crew?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Gfx crew?


Yeah?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

That’s cool


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I could help maybe


that's so nice of you! but i can do it myself. i just have to learn how to draw inkling/octoling hair...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> aaaa i should start making the Ultimate Cephalopod intro screen rn


Hmm... maybe use these as reference:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm... maybe use these as reference:
> 
> View attachment 292494View attachment 292495


Off topic but your avatar has a cat grin and I approve


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ok im gona start now!! lets hope it doesnt set my computer on fire


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ok im gona start now!! lets hope it doesnt set my computer on fire


Mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Care to see some croakers?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

its about time for me to go missing for another week


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

which of those paints do you guys like 


https://imgur.com/a/ln8ngAd


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which of those paints do you guys like
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ln8ngAd


always loved balancavas are forever stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which of those paints do you guys like
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ln8ngAd


Pink


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Team spirit is nice


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> always loved balancavas are forever stuff


I do too, probably will get that one


Seastar said:


> Pink


Pink as heck?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Team spirit is nice


it’s so light though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s so light though


It’s so jewel colored though


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pink as heck?


It's just my favorite color lol
You probably shouldn't pick it.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s so jewel colored though


I like something matching the Spy


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Maybe a darker shade...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Maybe a darker shade...


Balaclavas it is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Fun fact: I should have fallen asleep about an hour or two ago.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Heres a video


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Heres a video


That’s 26 minutes long


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s 26 minutes long


It’s still good

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Seastar said:


>


seastars back to posting gifs


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

No thanks, my headphones are broken.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> No thanks, my headphones are broken.


it has captions


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it has captions


Hmm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm


tl;dr
man goes insane and something something Steam goes Steamword Bye Bye always on drm


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

This is slowing a bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Quick! Post some frogs while the mods are gone!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tl;dr
> man goes insane and something something Steam goes Steamword Bye Bye always on drm


Now that I think about it I think I’ve watched it lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

ubisoft goes steamworks bye bye, always on drm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

So a CEO follows me on Twitter and has me added on Switch

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020



Enxssi said:


> ubisoft goes steamworks bye bye, always on drm


That’s it.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Yo where’s chespin


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yo where’s chespin


Good question.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Good question.


Good


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

I was watching this and my poster moved from my AC and i spooked myself


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


>


Gen VI has some of the best starters (one of them IS the best)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

notice me 
*screeches on 96.7 fm*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Just a second is Rosie now a pineapple


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just a second is Rosie now a pineapple


yeah :c


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

it is time for me to vanish again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> yeah :c


Oh no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

i need bells for a birthstone


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> well let's see





Rosie977 said:


> *appears to be inside a pineapple*
> totallyyy safe.





Rosie977 said:


> So I'll be rented now? uhhh





Rosie977 said:


> hi again. my last rental just ran out so I'm here I guess





Rosie977 said:


> oh well that's not up to me, I'm just the pineapple. Forced into this.


Rip Rosie


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i need bells for a birthstone


i think i can give some


----------



## Kurb (Jul 26, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i think i can give some


The July birthstone is 299


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

i require bells for a gif avatar


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

Kurb said:


> The July birthstone is 299


ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

I am in need of bells for b e l l


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

I really want a hamburger but I don't want to talk to anybody when I go downstairs LOL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Bells are shiny and can buy you fruit that you can eat


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ok i gave bell

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

wait why does my local wild child have more posts than me i joined way before them


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Woooop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ok i gave bell
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> wait why does my local wild child have more posts than me i joined way before them


Cuz I have a metric ton of free time because of quarantine


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks man

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

....i just had an idea


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Quarantine makes you addicted to this forum


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> thanks man
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ....i just had an idea


What’s your idea?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

A bot for these forums


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A bot for these forums


ok...why?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

do tell


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Only if sprocket is the avatar


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

here’s a nerdy overview
It could store any new messages in this thread in an array. It checks the first letter to see if it has a prefix. If it does, check after the prefix for the command. Run the corresponding command, and bang!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> here’s a nerdy overview
> It could store any new messages in this thread in an array. It checks the first letter to see if it has a prefix. If it does, check after the prefix for the command. Run the corresponding command, and bang!


Sounds like a good idea!
i don't know what that means though


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i like it!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> i don't know what that means
> Sounds like a good idea though!


tldr
say our command prefix was ”Bot,” And if i posted a message saying “Bot,” it would recognize that message and run the command finding. If i said Bot, say “hi” it would see that it begins with bot, and see the command is Say, and then would run the command.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> tldr
> say our command prefix was ”Bot,” And if i posted a message saying “Bot,” it would recognize that message and run the command finding. If i said Bot, say “hi” it would see that it begins with bot, and see the command is Say, and then would run the command.



i don't think that would be allowed lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i don't think that would be allowed lol


no rule against it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Rip Rosie


Nooooo.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no rule against it


it would techinically be your account though since you would be the one making it, i know they have strict rules on alts so they'd get you there


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> it would techinically be your account though since you would be the one making it, i know they have strict rules on alts so they'd get you there


well u could run it on my account


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Nerd-est explanation ever
So, get the most recent message from here. Store every character in an array, and then check [0] and see if it’s the prefix. Else If statements are valid because we’re not looking for quickness,  we’re looking for power. Anyways, i’d it is the prefix, check [1,2,3] for commands. If there is a command, run the corresponding code.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292522


Apparently we had this when I was little but I don’t remember it at all


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Apparently we had this when I was little but I don’t remember it at all


Apparently that image is from Neopets... and I don't remember saving it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey @Kurb does your avatar have a non-masked variant? I mean I’m all for good social distancing procedures but you’ve gotta have an unmasked version


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hey @Kurb does your avatar have a non-masked variant? I mean I’m all for good social distancing procedures but you’ve gotta have an unmasked version


Oh yeah, he does. It used to be the one he used.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Switching back soon

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

We’re back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292524
> Switching back soon
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> ...


Yush


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I got hold onto ROG Maker MV switch


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

_I’m so upset that like 2/3 of people don’t understand that the bamboo doll is related to a Japanese folktale_


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Slowed down didn't it?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Slowed down didn't it?


Woomy...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Have fun


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i did it @Seastar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Welp I’ve gotta go to the deep woods soon cuz it’s close to my bedtime!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292534
> i did it @Seastar


Nice
If you have a Bēhance i’ll sub to it
My turn?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292534
> i did it @Seastar


Yessssssss


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292534
> i did it @Seastar


We did it bois we found the talented one


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> My turn?


yeah but i'll hve to do it tomorrow im tired


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Alright
Do you have a Bē though


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292535


Spëën

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright
> Do you have a Bē though


no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spëën
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020


Vi-
W h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Vi-
> W h a t


Yep, it’s Vinesauce


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Yep, it’s Vinesauce


Aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I just watched a video and am too scared to move


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Rip frog cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just watched a video and am too scared to move


Fun


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rip frog cult


Aw :[


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rip frog cult


*THE FROG CULT WILL NEVER DIE*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fun


FUN FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aw :[


*PEOPLE THINK THE CULT IS DEAD BECAUSE OF THAT ATTITUDE MY FRIEND *


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Rip frog cult


Oh, I switched back because I wanted to sleep.... but then sleep never happened.




Pinkshade said:


> *THE FROG CULT WILL NEVER DIE*


Hmm... In that case... _I'm the Splatoon cult._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, I switched back because I wanted to sleep.... but then sleep never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... In that case... _I'm the Splatoon cult._


Frogs squids same difference welcome to the cult lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

I shall forever stay a frog


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I shall forever stay a frog


Froggy user froggy user


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Or maybe it’s because Ieft for a bit...
Idk, cults never die I guess...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Frogs squids same difference welcome to the cult lol


Cat cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Frogs squids same difference welcome to the cult lol


Well, I meant...
I've never left the Splatoon cult since it started.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Wild child cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Cat cult


Cats frogs same thing welcome to cult

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wild child cult


ALL ARE FROG INCLUDING CHILDREN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

We welcome all! Whether you ribbit, croak, or kero, you're welcome to join the *f r o g s*.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

brain: bruh go to sleep
me:


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We welcome all! Whether you ribbit, croak, or kero, you're welcome to join the *f r o g s*.


Woomy
Veemo
Does that sound like a frog?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We welcome all! Whether you ribbit, croak, or kero, you're welcome to join the *f r o g s*.


Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog Frog-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

since seastar has a color what should i use 
this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Cats frogs same thing welcome to cult
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t frog child be a tadpole?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wouldn’t frog child be a tadpole?


Still frog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy
> Veemo
> Does that sound like a frog?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> We welcome all! Whether you ribbit, croak, kero, woomy, or veemo, you're welcome to join the *f r o g s*.


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> since seastar has a color what should i use
> this?


Grey is kinda hard for me to see


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

..kero?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Grey is kinda hard for me to see


Dark white


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Maybe this color


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I feel like green would be my color


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

soulja boy crank dat


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

hehehehehe


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: one more frog for now


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

im going to bed now i will see you tomorrow


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im going to bed now i will see you tomorrow


Farewell friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

yea more like this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

also i participated in an hour long search that landed me in a server with 11pixels


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

here’s the story
zyhrllos is a guy
that’s ut


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah it’s just about bed o’clock for me too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I just use orange for Inkling
and pink for Octoling (I have to paste the hex code for this one, though)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

man do you ever just


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

i made this and i love it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292546
> i made this and i love it


That looks like Drawception...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I just realized I hit 1k posts at some point today and didn’t notice until right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That looks like Drawception...


It is


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


>


Dronk?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It is


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292547View attachment 292548
> View attachment 292549View attachment 292550


What’s your Drawception?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What’s your Drawception?


Well, this... though most of what I did were captions...








						Jirachi Wishy's Drawception Profile
					

Jirachi Wishy has drawn 22 drawings and authored 1,006 captions across 1,028 games. They follow 18 players and have 12 followers. They've earned a total of 2,909 emotes!




					drawception.com


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Time to bookmark some of my posts from here...
Since there’s so many pages and it exploded recently


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Well, this... though most of what I did were captions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just shot yo a follow so you can see my account


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, I'm going to sleep now. I think...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

poyo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Cats frogs same thing welcome to cult
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


JoJo cult


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

YES
But I need a good image

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> poyo


Why are you Kirby?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

When I come back again
This thread will be running really fast again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

<- probably me internally


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

^
|
A kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS

KPOP STAR STUBS HER LEG ON AN AGE O' MATIC

that's not the full story but if I word it any other way


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why are you Kirby?



poyo!!


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Here we go again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

AAAAAAAAA
I want to play Splatoon really bad, but curse my internet.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> AAAAAAAAA
> I want to play Splatoon really bad, but curse my internet.


rip


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292624


accurate representation of what I think about


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> View attachment 292641


why is cactus llama so cute


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jul 27, 2020)

Pika hello~~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Give Jessie pikachu or she becomes this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> View attachment 292651


W h a t


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

asdfghjkl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> View attachment 292666


I kept seeing this in my folder


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

l


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh boy oh man you need to see my favorite breed of chicken


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: O H N O


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292680



: (


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292680


Yay English


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 292682


It's so cuteeee


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> It's so cuteeee



It's like vibechecking, but with a soft kiss


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 292682


Seal squad seal squad seal squad 

Seals are my favorite animal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Seal squad seal squad seal squad
> 
> Seals are my favorite animal



seal squad seal squad seal squad seal squad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Zigzagoon is my favorite common rodent mon


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 292691


Possums are good bois


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Okay, but why did I let my Neopet get on here?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Possums are good bois


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292693
> View attachment 292695View attachment 292696View attachment 292697
> 
> Okay, but why did I let my Neopet get on here?


My bro was a big-time trader on Neopets years back lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

I wonder what the person who created this thread would think if he came back online and saw over 2K+ pages. Too bad hasn't been online in 3 years lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

He prolly expected us to all say win tho instead of making random thoughts lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

At least we're getting creative with it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I hate to say this but I barely know Sanrio


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hate to say this but I barely know Sanrio


I barely know anything about the character I just posted LOL


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

woot


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> woot


hi saltyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m bulking up on NMT like a squirrel


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m bulking up on NMT like a squirrel


I can fit 2 stacks of NMT in my mouth


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m bulking up on NMT like a squirrel


I'm trying to earn miles so I can buy tickets after I've moved in Kiki by Amiibo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I can fit 2 stacks of NMT in my mouth


I haven’t seen how many stacks I can fit in my mouth...maybe I should


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

you ever just inhale the wrong way and then your nose itches


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you ever just inhale the wrong way and then your nose itches


My allergies have been flaring up all morning and I hate it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you ever just inhale the wrong way and then your nose itches


Wha?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> AAAAAAAAA
> I want to play Splatoon really bad, but curse my internet.


How it feels to play Overwatch on 2.6 Ghz

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> Wha?


he’s talking about sneezing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

∆¶£¢€¥¥|•¥¥℅=¥®•°¥`{®`{®=`[¥¥|^^°|®¢©`{`=®|=™|¥™•^℅=℅[=™×℅[•™℅™×=¥


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ∆¶£¢€¥¥|•¥¥℅=¥®•°¥`{®`{®=`[¥¥|^^°|®¢©`{`=®|=™|¥™•^℅=℅[=™×℅[•™℅™×=¥


i don’t speak back of the wifi router


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> ∆¶£¢€¥¥|•¥¥℅=¥®•°¥`{®`{®=`[¥¥|^^°|®¢©`{`=®|=™|¥™•^℅=℅[=™×℅[•™℅™×=¥


€~~€?\]}>>|\|>€!~|\~!£€|\\~!?|%£?<~^€>|{%>~\


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i don’t speak back of the wifi router


Sending you 15 TBT for that joke because it was too good


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

thankk


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

if we had reddit awards that's worth a gold


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> if we had reddit awards that's worth a gold


I’m here you know


----------



## Catharina (Jul 27, 2020)

The real question is... what is the prize for the winner  hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I’m here you know


that's why I said it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Catharina266 said:


> The real question is... what is the prize for the winner  hmm


losing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

My allergies are acting up big time and I hate it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Catharina266 said:


> The real question is... what is the prize for the winner  hmm


Who are you and why are you here


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Catharina266 said:


> The real question is... what is the prize for the winner  hmm


bragging rightts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Catharina266 said:


> The real question is... what is the prize for the winner  hmm


A free trip to Mars (someone has to post here to gift it to you tho)


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> win


We’re talking about Reddit gold and allergies right now


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’re talking about Reddit gold and allergies right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292721


not exactly reddit gold


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

reddit copper


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292721


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292722


is that really under the mansplain category lmfao


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

....well then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292722


going to r/copypasta brb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

There’s a kirby copypasta lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Have you guys not seen the Quiplash 3 Beta


Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a kirby copypasta lol


do _not _tell seastar this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

We are the masters of a power driven to the far reaches of the universe, and we have but one desire! Can one such as you possibly fathom how dearly we have clung to this dream across the aeons? How could you! You couldn’t! Never ever ever! We who once faced those who were in such fear of our power that they sealed us away and banished us to the edge of the galaxy! US! As if THAT loveliness wasn’t enough, they tried to erase our very existence from history! RUDE! Only through our magic were we able to overcome their science and achieve great prosperity! We were responsible for stopping that repulsive nightmare of a galactic crisis, yet this is how you repay us! This won’t stand! It won’t be forgiven! It won’t be forgotten! Never ever EVER! Those who called us mad, are you listening? You left us at the edge of the galaxy to be forgotten, then went along your merry way, probably living somewhere pretty and peaceful! But know this! Your future is a farce! You have none! We, masters of a matter most dark, vow to be restored, as foretold in the book of legend, which everyone thought was just a fairy tale! It WASN’T! We have already obtained the vessel that contains our Dark Lord, and he will soon awaken and shower us in compassion! Look! The vessel of our Dark Lord is filling up even as we speak! Now the time for his greatness to enter our world has come! Welcome to a new history! A new age! The age of awesome! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DARK LORD! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Have you guys not seen the Quiplash 3 Beta
> 
> do _not _tell seastar this


Do you think I use copypastas?


Your Local Wild Child said:


> We are the masters of a power driven to the far reaches of the universe, and we have but one desire! Can one such as you possibly fathom how dearly we have clung to this dream across the aeons? How could you! You couldn’t! Never ever ever! We who once faced those who were in such fear of our power that they sealed us away and banished us to the edge of the galaxy! US! As if THAT loveliness wasn’t enough, they tried to erase our very existence from history! RUDE! Only through our magic were we able to overcome their science and achieve great prosperity! We were responsible for stopping that repulsive nightmare of a galactic crisis, yet this is how you repay us! This won’t stand! It won’t be forgiven! It won’t be forgotten! Never ever EVER! Those who called us mad, are you listening? You left us at the edge of the galaxy to be forgotten, then went along your merry way, probably living somewhere pretty and peaceful! But know this! Your future is a farce! You have none! We, masters of a matter most dark, vow to be restored, as foretold in the book of legend, which everyone thought was just a fairy tale! It WASN’T! We have already obtained the vessel that contains our Dark Lord, and he will soon awaken and shower us in compassion! Look! The vessel of our Dark Lord is filling up even as we speak! Now the time for his greatness to enter our world has come! Welcome to a new history! A new age! The age of awesome! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DARK LORD! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


UM
Hyness...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Do you think I use copypastas?
> 
> UM
> Hyness...?


Yush


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

have you guys seen the whole YAYVIDEOGAMES incident?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> have you guys seen the whole YAYVIDEOGAMES incident?


I think so...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> have you guys seen the whole YAYVIDEOGAMES incident?


I've never even heard of it


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i didn’t get through th whole video but yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

My doggo is sitting with me :3


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

What is going on??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> What is going on??


Cool stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Who... is that?


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m new...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome? This is uh... our chaotic thread.


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Welcome? This is uh... our chaotic thread.


From what I’ve seen/read... this is nothing compared to my group chat with my friends on discord.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Miles8618 said:


> From what I’ve seen/read... this is nothing compared to my group chat with my friends on discord.


It’s not THAT chaotic


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> From what I’ve seen/read... this is nothing compared to my group chat with my friends on discord.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Heh you’ll fit right in...watch out for wasps tho


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Heh you’ll fit right in...watch out for wasps tho


Will do! And wasps?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> Will do! And wasps?


Wasps. Lots of them. They follow me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> From what I’ve seen/read... this is nothing compared to my group chat with my friends on discord.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...



Oh, I can show you some chaos then...




__





						Out of context comments thread
					

Much like the cursed comments thread or the out of context images, post weird comments here that don't make any sense without context  Oy anyone know how to calm down a goose?   crunch crunch Oh yea? crunch crunch Who’s gonna stop me? munch crunch The bone police?



					www.belltreeforums.com
				








						Cursed comments thread
					

I like candy and all but not candy made from children. Do wild children count?    all types of children kiddo   Post cursed comments here.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Audie just staring at me in pocket camp

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wasps. Lots of them. They follow me


Good to know


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

it may seem like it’s not that chaotic, but


Enxssi said:


> i thought that when kurb asked for context you would just say 'no'





ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> _Do i really seem that cursed?_





Enxssi said:


> _*YOU SAID THAT MY SKELETON WAS TRYING TO HATCH*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ah yes the trainwreck thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ah yes the trainwreck thread


It’s horrifying but you can’t help but look at it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> What is going on??


i’m thinking about how an awards system could be made in js or html


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s horrifying but you can’t help but look at it


That’s literally what people think of me...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> That’s literally what people think of me...


Why?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> That’s literally what people think of me...


Once again you’ll fit in


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Why?


Because I’m a nutcase


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

you could use a switch/case to determine which award it is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> Because I’m a nutcase


Oh, I don't think you're the only one of those here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

This thread in a nutshell


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> This thread in a nutshell


I liked when the thread was described as "woomy 10 hours".


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> Because I’m a nutcase


If you’re a nutcase then i’m this


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i just had an urge to cut off my hair’s split ends


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you’re a nutcase then i’m this
> View attachment 292732


Okay, fair enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I liked when the thread was described as "woomy 10 hours".


It’s that too


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you’re a nutcase then i’m this
> View attachment 292732


*Nut Armor*


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *Nut Armor*


My mind went straight to the gutter


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> If you’re a nutcase then i’m this
> View attachment 292732


Then I'm... uh... uhhhhh
A weird cephalopod?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

_class div_ 
amirite?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m a feral child!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Miles8618 said:


> My mind went straight to the gutter


*WAIT NO I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT—*


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *WAIT NO I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT—*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

*inhales*
I'm a... ultamate weeb wild captain jikken cat that may or may not be a lemon and I'm rented for mideval stuff and-
ahhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *WAIT NO I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT—*


I just realized your signature says Saltyy— Ultimate Sad Mortgage


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

noot noot


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy
Veemo


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just realized your signature says Saltyy— Ultimate Sad Mortgage


unhappyhome


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> noot noot


whoooo are yoooouuuuu

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> unhappyhome


....oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m still waiting on my almond milk


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whoooo are yoooouuuuu
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


sestar sent me the thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> whoooo are yoooouuuuu


Hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Posting this for the third time since it’s the only Quip matchup i have


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292734
> Posting this for the third time since it’s the only Quip matchup i have


Prolly I’m dead inside


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

wait, this is mercur-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

cool then
everyone here seems to be a nutcase


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> wait, this is mercur-


That one was mine soooo


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

I NEED TO WIN


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm dead inside

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

and outside actually


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cool then
> everyone here seems to be a nutcase


Yup. You should’ve known that from my username tho


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I'm dead inside
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> and outside actually


i'm a weeb
of course we're dead inside


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cool then
> everyone here seems to be a nutcase


Uh-huh...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

my current mood (it’s not amazon OR out for delivery tho)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

and now i present to you my favorite video ever


Spoiler: here






Spoiler: you thought this would be easy?






Spoiler: well, you’d be right.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i'm a weeb
> of course we're dead inside


true

being the ultimate weeb means ultimate dead so

rip me


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cool then
> everyone here seems to be a nutcase


well we knew that
but who’s the ultimate nutcase? hmmmmm


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

oh look, I won


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> well we knew that
> but who’s the ultimate nutcase? hmmmmm


hmmm
The guy who said he was a nutcase originally


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

It's totally normal for an Inkling to sound like an Octoling.
Spoiler: It's not.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

uh
what
is this thread

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

OH Y E Y
I WON


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> what
> is this thread


The thread that changed my life


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

GUESS WHO WOKE UP AT A RELATIVELY NORMAL TIME FOR ONCE LETS GOOOO lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> and now i present to you my favorite video ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> ...


hejehee


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh
> what
> is this thread
> 
> ...


a cult that never dies


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The thread that changed my life


kay..?
I seem to have won
cheems


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey I'm just gonna say it
I'm the weeb who's never even watched JoJo and is obsessed with it and same thing for undertale ajqv1v1g1g1djwbwv


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

k imma keep saying cheems


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> k imma keep saying cheems


cheens


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

büg


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Cheese


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> cheens


CHEEMS
you uncultured swine


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_what is happening_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Cool stuff






Spoiler: Kurb you’ve inspired me 






Spoiler: I’m meaner tho>:3






Spoiler: Just wait






Spoiler: It’s cool






Spoiler: You’re getting warmer 






Spoiler: Warmer






Spoiler: WARMER






Spoiler: Almost 






Spoiler: There






Spoiler: I can taste it






Spoiler: I see it on the horizon






Spoiler: Here it is!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what is happening_


Cheems apparently keep up


----------



## Miles8618 (Jul 27, 2020)

Time for some lunch. Bbl


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Cool stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg
what
YOU


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

this ideo



Spoiler: this ideo






Spoiler: this ideo






Spoiler: this ideo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Omg
> what
> YOU


:3


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

No matter what time I wake up it’s always lunch for someone and you know what that makes me feel better about waking up at 2 pm 95% of the time


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Cool stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU REALLY-


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

c h e e m s


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Cool stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have guessed


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

What is cheems


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> DID YOU REALLY-





Enxssi said:


> I should have guessed


:3


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> c h e e m s


*Cheems*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is cheems


its cheems


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is cheems


Shhhhh don’t question cheems


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

borger


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_wha_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Woomy






Spoiler: Veemo






Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaa






Spoiler: Never mind


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> borger


h a m b u r g u r


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> :3


no


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Ham 🅱 urger


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> no


You’re my inspiration


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re my inspiration


cheems


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Everything






Spoiler: is






Spoiler: normal






Spoiler: around






Spoiler: here


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re my inspiration


I deny the insipration


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

no one is the isparation


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I deny the insipration


Deny it all you want; it’s the truth and you cannot run away from it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292740


Game developers now: oh no i can’t fit 12MB into my gam, time to cancel it
Game developers then: I squeezed an entire game down to 1MB


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

@Enxssi why am I ultimate chadette and Josuke is ultimate chad
was that intentional


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 292741


How dare you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 292741


NO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

idk
cheems


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> @Enxssi why am I ultimate chadette and Josuke is ultimate chad
> was that intentional


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

What if bleghaiyha hkaitmabjauhnqbqjauha anaousk?

I’m tired


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What if bleghaiyha hkaitmabjauhnqbqjauha anaousk?
> 
> I’m tired


huh
wut


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


>


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> huh
> wut


_You heard me_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What if bleghaiyha hkaitmabjauhnqbqjauha anaousk?
> 
> I’m tired


I agree


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I agree


I second this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

w alep tird bekfst


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 292741


Well done. You’ve earned this.



Spoiler: Reward 






Spoiler: I promise it’s not a rickroll






Spoiler: You need to dig it up tho






Spoiler: It’s buried 






Spoiler: It’s a bit shallower than the other one






Spoiler: I believe in you






Spoiler: In fact






Spoiler: I see it now!






Spoiler: Here you go!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> w alep tird bekfst


Me too


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _You heard me_


no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well done. You’ve earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate everything that you stand for and everything that you are

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> no


Yes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

cheems
(im sure im gonna get a warning for saying cheems)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I hate everything that you stand for and everything that you are
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


:3


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> :3


Don’t you :3 me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cheems
> (im sure im gonna get a warning for saying cheems)


Wait then W H A T is cheems?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cheems
> (im sure im gonna get a warning for saying cheems)


I’m suddenly Cheems concerned


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Wait I need to put Pinkshade in my signature


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m suddenly Cheems concerned


it means doge
jokes on u all


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Wait I need to put Pinkshade in my signature


:0 I am honored friend


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

can i be ultimate cheems


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> it means doge
> jokes on u all


I THOUGHT IT DID BUT YOU GAVE ME DOUBT
*HOW DARE YOU*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> can i be ultimate cheems


Yes


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I THOUGHT IT DID BUT YOU GAVE ME DOUBT
> *HOW DARE YOU*


>:3
y e y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Don’t you :3 me


You can trust a face like my avatars!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> >:3
> y e y





Your Local Wild Child said:


> You can trust a face like my avatars!


*HOW DO I DISLIKE POSTS*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Yes


thanks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> :0 I am honored friend


Done :3


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *HOW DO I DISLIKE POSTS*


ok im sorry....
it was a joke...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Done :3


Thank you for mentioning my homeland it’s appreciated


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: A H


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: A H


AH
WUT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> AH
> WUT


A H


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> A H


WUT IS THAT
.0.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok im sorry....
> it was a joke...





Spoiler:  



 Ik


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WUT IS THAT
> .0.


Kirby Squid Sisters?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *HOW DO I DISLIKE POSTS*


It’s the hearts emoji


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s the hearts emoji


*Don’t you lie to me*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *HOW DO I LOVE POSTS*




	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

ehehehehehe


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*IDENTITY THEFT*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Don’t you lie to me*


what did i miss


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *IDENTITY THEFT*


I CAN EDIT QUOTES MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Don’t you lie to me*


But what if it’s Opposite Day?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


Woomy?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what did i miss


*I AM BEING SLANDERED*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what if it’s not Opposite Day?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well done. You’ve earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kurb said:


> what did i miss


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But what if it’s Opposite Day?


*Bold of you to assume I don’t know when Opposite Day is*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292744


h u h


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I CAN EDIT QUOTES MUHAHAHAHA


*DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER THATS ILLEGAL IM CALLING THE POLICE BEEP BOP BOOP OOPS LOOKS LIKE I AM THE POLICE YOU GOING TO JAIL GAMER*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I like how Enxssi is better at GFX than me


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *DEFAMATION OF CHARACTER THATS ILLEGAL IM CALLING THE POLICE BEEP BOP BOOP OOPS LOOKS LIKE I AM THE POLICE I'M GOING TO JAIL NORMIE*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> h u h


*if petch were in a pickle, I'd eat the pickle and get her out*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Bold of you to assume I don’t know when Opposite Day is*


Evwirt has Opposite Day a lot


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> i am identity thief



stop stealing pinkshades identity


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stop stealing pinkshades identity


I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I'm you


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> stop stealing everyone's identity


ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pickles.
Pickles pickles pickles.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I WOULD NEVER SAY THAT HOW *DARE *YOU


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I WOULD NEVER SAY THAT HOW *DARE *YOU


/.0./


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> pineapple


I approve


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy + Veemo = ???


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> \.0.\




	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> Woomy + Veemo = ???


Voomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

w o o m o


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Voomy


w e e m o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pickles.
> Pickles pickles pickles.


Do you like my posts?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Hold on I can solve all our problems


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hold on I cannot solve all our problems


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Hold on I can solve all our problems


How?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

who should I give the poop hat to


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> who should I give the poop hat to


huh
wut


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> huh
> wut


you heard me


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> you heard me


no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Voomy


Hmm
Voomy


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I am a thief


I’m calling the police


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m calling the police


Woomy?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I’m calling the police


ok i stoppy now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

@Seastar 


 is this what you wanted


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> @Seastar View attachment 292747 is this what you wanted


OH GOD


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> @Seastar View attachment 292747 is this what you wanted


N-no...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> N-no...


Are you sure tho


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Are you sure tho


NO ONE WOULD WANT THAT


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> NO ONE WOULD WANT THAT


but


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Are you sure tho


How are ya gonna fix my problem?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> but


NO
NO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Are you sure tho


Y e s


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_what_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> How are ya gonna fix my problem?


That was the fix

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

Wow okay if you don’t like my clearly high quality art I can make it better


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

ok
is anyone here besides me and rosie a weeb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That was the fix


It’s cool but I’m still stuck in the forest


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok
> is anyone here besides me and rosie a weeb


Me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok
> is anyone here besides me and rosie a weeb


Abri


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

And @ProbablyNotJosuke


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok
> is anyone here besides me and rosie a weeb


I’m a massive nature nerd. I’d talk about taxonomy but peeps hate it


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

uh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That was the fix
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> Wow okay if you don’t like my clearly high quality art I can make it better


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> uh


I loved that movie


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292749


WOAAAAAAAAAAH
THAT'S REALLY GOOD


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

SOMEONE GIVE ME A SPLATOON GUN


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> SOMEONE GIVE ME A SPLATOON GUN


I only have a splat roller...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> SOMEONE GIVE ME A SPLATOON GUN


we don't have those
*loads glock*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only have a splat roller...


I JUST NEED THE PHOTO CHILD

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> we don't have those
> *loads Glock*


GOOD ENOUGH HAND IT OVER GAMER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WOAAAAAAAAAAH
> THAT'S REALLY GOOD


It... is?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> SOMEONE GIVE ME A SPLATOON GUN


NO
MY INFINITE SPECIAlLS ARE MINE


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I JUST NEED A GUN


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I JUST NEED A GUN


all I have is an inkbrush


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I JUST NEED A GUN


I have a slingshot


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

WHY IS IT SO HARD TO GET A GUN IN THIS WORLD


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I JUST NEED A GUN


ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I JUST NEED A GUN


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok


THANK YOU FINALLY

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



 Gun


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> THANK YOU FINALLY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 292758


welcome


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woo-
no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woo-
> no


Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yes


Veemo?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yes


WHY DID YOU NEED A GUN?!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

okling? ictoling? voomo? weemy?

ITS PERFECT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WHY DID YOU NEED A GUN?!





Pinkshade said:


> THANK YOU FINALLY
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> View attachment 292758 Gun


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> WHY DID YOU NEED A GUN?!


Like I’d spill my secrets so easily


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t think that’s going to get me out of the woods


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Like I’d spill my secrets so easily


F W I C C


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Hat


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Like I’d spill my secrets so easily


pls tell me why you need a gun


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t think that’s going to get me out of the woods


It's not going to un-fuse me from this Octoling either


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> pls tell me why you need a gun


Because you asked so nicely it was to end those who oppose my inktoling child


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Riddle me this
What is this
Only true GnW worshippers know


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Because you asked so nicely it was to end those who oppose my inktoling child


Wait- uhhh No, I'm an Inktoling... or something. Don't hurt me!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Because you asked so nicely it was to end those who oppose my inktoling child


ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292768
> Riddle me this
> What is this
> Only true GnW worshippers know


Is that... the down smash?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wait- uhhh No, I'm an Inktoling... or something. Don't hurt me!


_You are the false god the prophecy foretold of :0_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 292768
> Riddle me this
> What is this
> Only true GnW worshippers know


he’s bouta hit me with hamer


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

New pfp New pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> _You are the false god the prophecy foretold of :0_


N-nononononono... I was kidnapped and experimented on...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh no it’s squidward


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> N-nononononono... I was kidnapped and experimented on...


*Suspicious *

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yes it’s squidward


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no it’s squidward


_squidtaro_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _squidtaro_


Oh no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Suspicious *


Hhhhh
I-I can turn into an Octoling! ....


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Suspicious *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020


respec your elders! her account is 4 year older than you!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh no


_oh yes_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Look at Japan’s alert system. I wish we had s9mething like that


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> respec your elders! her account is 4 year older than you!


I respec no one and everyone becauase I am a respectful person please and thank you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Is that... the down smash?


it’s his down tilt you uncultured—


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

That moment when squidtaro says “yare yare daze” and it actually kind of sounds like something the real Squidward would say.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look at Japan’s alert system. I wish we had s9mething like that


Australia’s alert system is insane as all else. I don’t know if I prefer theirs or ours


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I respec no one and everyone becauase I am a respectful person please and thank you


Seems legit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s his down tilt you uncultured—


Hhhhhhhhhhhh
Did you think anyone here played the same character as you?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Australia’s alert system is insane as all else. I don’t know if I prefer theirs or ours


Australia’s is so cartoony and comic and i love it


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Look at Japan’s alert system. I wish we had s9mething like that


same, we just have, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAA, AAAAA, AAAA,
*LONG BEEP* this is your emergency broadcast system *thing that happen* then AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhhh
> Did you think anyone here played the same character as you?


I used to
g and w was my main


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Here’s an alert themed around Diep
The guy who made this actually does it well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I get to hear our emergency warning system pretty much every year and I always hate it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I get to hear our emergency warning system pretty much every year and I always hate it


So,etimes i hear it in the middle of the night and i hate it
I mean the PTB alarm would be better than whatever we have now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Bro our alert system is just a text-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice but what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Bro our alert system is just a text-


^


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Emergency Alert System
Civil Authorities Issued a 
Civil Danger Warning 
“Donald Trump dropped his wallet”​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Like most of the time it’s a flash flood for the next town over (I live on a higher elevation so we won’t get bad flooding but still) but that alert sets me on edge


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Emergency Alert System
> Civil Authorities Issued a
> Civil Danger Warning
> “Donald Trump dropped his wallet”​


W h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Like most of the time it’s a flash flood for the next town over (I live on a higher elevation so we won’t get bad flooding but still) but that alert sets me on edge


I live in a part of georgia nobody’s ever heard of and it either spinkles, cloudy, sunny, or dumping the entire river onto you


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> same, we just have, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAA, AAAAA, AAAA,
> *LONG BEEP* this is your emergency broadcast system *thing that happen* then AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


japan: don’t worry guys it’s gonna be okay
america: *OH GOD THIS IS THE END WE’re ALL GONNA DIE EVACUATE*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I live in a part of georgia nobody’s ever heard of and it either spinkles, cloudy, sunny, or dumping the entire river onto you


I’m right in tornado alley so you probably know why I hear that alarm every year


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Emergency Alert System
> Civil Authorities Issued a
> Civil Danger Warning
> “Donald Trump dropped his wallet”​


Accurate tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

V e e m o
W o o m y


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> japan: don’t worry guys it’s gonna be okay
> america: *OH GOD THIS IS THE END WE’re ALL GONNA DIE EVACUATE*


They’ll whip out everybody’s favorite screeching noises for anything
Japan got hit with a 9.1 magnitude and they still stay calm


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m right in tornado alley so you probably know why I hear that alarm every year


Ah wait.
I have lots of tornado watches/warnings too


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Fr tho the alert system is just some loud noise for like a second then a notification on your phone like “yo bruh like don’t freak out but we’re gonna die”


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve been on the main road through Atlanta and saw the CN/Adult Swim/TBS HQ


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Fr tho the alert system is just some loud noise for like a second then a notification on your phone like “yo bruh like don’t freak out but we’re gonna die”


Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I believe it’s I-285


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i live in a place where we dont get tornadoes but I do live in the ring of fire so all of a sudden a volcano can just pop up in my backyard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

An interesting thing to note about tornadoes is that when they go over you your ears pop like you’re going up in elevation. They also sound like chainsaws


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Like nothing happens here except earthquakes like 24/7 so our alert system doesn’t really care


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Great, great...
I've been to uh... *looks at her map*
Treasure Town.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Some of the buildings on 285 are really cool 
Like there‘s this one building that’s shaped like a paper bag


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Like nothing happens here except earthquakes like 24/7 so our alert system doesn’t really care


same, nothing happens in the pst and I’m grateful


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Over here we just get hurricanes and crap


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

We once had 5 hurricanes at once


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We once had 5 hurricanes at once


_what_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We once had 5 hurricanes at once


you what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We once had 5 hurricanes at once


Oh wow


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> same, nothing happens in the pst and I’m grateful


Pst best time zone no I do not take criticism


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you what


IDK our lovable news guy said it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

2011 Super Outbreak - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> 2011 Super Outbreak - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not 2011, 2019


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Are you okay-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

i believe it was Sunday April 5th 2019


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Pst best time zone no I do not take criticism


only thing bad about it is that houses cost a jkpbillion dollar moneys


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> only thing bad about it is that houses cost a jkpbillion dollar moneys


est best time zone
we have
country music
country food
country
 florida


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Im in cst-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Not 2011, 2019


_I was posting my experience_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Florida man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’d like to live in mst cuz I tend to love mountains. I’m in cst tho


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> est best time zone
> we have
> country music
> country food
> ...


Yes but consider
_O c e a n

also country music is trashhhh don’t @ me unless it’s country roads that Lowkey slaps tho_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _I was posting my experience_


..._oh_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

I think cst is the best but perhaps im biased :v
I really love Louisiana


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm in cst


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

By country food i mean literally just boiled peanuts


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2020)

sasageyo sasageyo shinzo wo sasageyo!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yes but consider
> _O c e a n
> 
> also country music is trashhhh don’t @ me unless it’s country roads that Lowkey slaps tho_


I agree with this statement fully
All country singers sound the same 
except country roads


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> By country food i mean literally just boiled peanuts


I literally only know about boiled peanuts cuz my mom grew up in Tennessee


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> sasageyo sasageyo shinzo wo sasageyo!


Welcome to chaos what would you like to order


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Why would you _boil_ a peanut-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Sure, you like christmas, but have you been to
SANTA CLAUS, INDIAMA

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Why would you _boil_ a peanut-


I dunno it’s good though


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sure, you like christmas, but have you been to
> SANTA CLAUS, INDIAMA


?????


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Sure, you like christmas, but have you been to
> SANTA CLAUS, INDIAMA


...go on


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

If est is the best time zone, why is it illegal in Massachusetts to wear a goatee without a license


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ...go on


its a real place


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> If est is the best time zone, why is it illegal in Massachusetts to wear a goatee without a license


I’m sorry what


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

wait what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> If est is the best time zone, why is it illegal in Massachusetts to wear a goatee without a license


_what_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> If est is the best time zone, why is it illegal in Massachusetts to wear a goatee without a license



Woomy?!


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292807


*you what*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

_I'm so confused right now_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> *you what*


_You want a beard? Pay up_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> _You want a beard? Pay up_


_no thanks_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

“-Defacing a milk carton is punishable by a $10 fine in *Massachusetts*.
-It is illegal in The Commonwealth of *Massachusetts* to scare a pigeon.” Um


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W h a


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

There are a metric ton of states that outlaw putting ice cream in your pants. There actually is a legitimate reason for it: ice cream in your pockets was perfect bait for a wayward horse!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

.psd
Amirit GFX gang


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Strange Laws in Massachusetts
					

I'm sure you've heard one or two of these *unique* laws in MA




					fun107.com


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

layer blending options
color spectrums 
am i still right, gfx gang?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Well ok then


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

I should probably work on kurb’s danganronpa intro screen but I’m having too much fun


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Uh so apparently in my city 
*“It is illegal to eat oranges in a bathtub.”*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> layer blending options
> color spectrums
> am i still right, gfx gang?


What are you blending?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm going to look up my state! oh no


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Strange Laws in Massachusetts
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've heard one or two of these *unique* laws in MA
> ...


_what_
I wonder if there's any weird ones in Louisiana


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> I should probably work on kurb’s danganronpa intro screen but I’m having too much fun


you can have fun doing both
color spectrums are fun, right?
*Right?*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Uh so apparently in my city
> *“It is illegal to eat oranges in a bathtub.”*


W h a t
W h y
And how will anyone know?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you can have fun doing both
> color spectrums are fun, right?
> *Right?*


I find color theory fun I never took an in-depth course on it tho


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

blow guns arenot allowed in my city


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

“*Toads may not be licked.”*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292810
> Oh


How do you _wear _a houseboat-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

"It is against the law to throw a ball at someone’s head for fun."

I MIGHT BE A CRIMINAL GUYS


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> “*Toads may not be licked.”*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


do not lick frogs


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> blow guns arenot allowed in my city


I’m also a criminal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

My town is so small so we don’t have any cool laws ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

"The penalty for jumping off a building is death."

60 seconds in Africa a minute passes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“You may not play percussion instruments on the beach.”*

so are other instruments ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

wait you have to pay for goatees in Louisiana too

why


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

”*It is illegal to carry a chicken by it's feet down (road name) on Sunday.”*
Excuse me what


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

my dad is dirty criminal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

1.) You must have windshield wipers on your car. 
3.) Putting salt on a railroad track can be punishable by death. 
6.) It's illegal to wear a fake moustache in church because it could cause laughter. 
10.) It's illegal to put an ice cream cone in your back pocket. 
12.) It's legal to drive down a one-way street the wrong way as long as you have a lantern attached to the front of your vehicle. 
13.) Bear wrestling matches are illegal. 
14.) Dominoes must not be played on Sundays. 
20.) In case of divorce, women are entitled to keep all of the property they owned before the marriage. However, this law doesn't apply to men.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Slippers are not to be worn after 10:00 PM.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Also you can't tie an alligator to a fire hydrant


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

UHM
*“Persons classified as "ugly" may not walk down any street.”*
Guess I’m going to jail guys


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ”*It is illegal to carry a chicken by it's feet down (road name) on Sunday.”*
> Excuse me what


im pretty sure it’s illegal in massachusetts for an unmarried woman to go skydiving on a sunday


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

so you can’t swear on a telephone 
Guys oh no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“Prohibits elephants from strolling down -street- unless they are on a leash.”*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

My town is so little and boring a radio show used our town as an example of topics to go over when you have literally nothing else to talk about


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> UHM
> *“Persons classified as "ugly" may not walk down any street.”*
> Guess I’m going to jail guys


_wha_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> UHM
> *“Persons classified as "ugly" may not walk down any street.”*
> Guess I’m going to jail guys


W H A T
WHAT
This law is morally wrong.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so you can’t swear on a telephone
> Guys oh no


my dad is getting the chair


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W H A T
> WHAT
> This law is morally wrong.


^^^^^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

No mechanical bull riding


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

This law isn’t in my city but
 “*Alabama slingshots may not be used in the city limits.”*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“Two bathtubs may not be installed in the same house.”*
THIS EXPLAINS SO MUCH YOU HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

On Sundays you are forbidden from walking around with an ice cream cone in your back pocket.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Hhhhhhh who wants the weird law about marriage I found....


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

You may not fish by using an Uzi

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> On Sundays you are forbidden from walking around with an ice cream cone in your back pocket.


That could attract horses ya know


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

another one not from my city
*If you want to read your favorite book in public to your friends, do it before 2:45 AM.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Mardi gras beads may not be thrown from a 3 story window


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You may not fish by using an Uzi
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


using a..._*gun?*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Putting on a puppet show in your window is illegal.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> using a..._*gun?*_


Yup no fishing with a gun


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“It is illegal to molest butterflies.”*
What happened


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Oh boy



19.) Incestuous marriages are legitimate here in Alabama.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mardi gras beads may not be thrown from a 3 story window


Velocity could kill


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

We need a thread for all the weird laws in our states

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 19.) Incestuous marriages are legitimate here in Alabama.


*SWEEET HOME ALABAMA*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

brb I’m gonna make it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 19.) Incestuous marriages are legitimate here in Alabama.


sweet home alabama
anyways i’m excited to see Enxss’s dangling-rope-ah thing for me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“Fortelling the future is illegal”*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: Oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 19.) Incestuous marriages are legitimate here in Alabama.


WAIT IS THAT WHY
THE MEMES ARE TRUE
WKQGQVQUJQBWWVWFWUWJBW


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’d just give my general region’s laws


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *“Fortelling the future is illegal”*


 all the psychic bonuses i got in split the room sre gonna send me to jail


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *SWEEET HOME ALABAMA*





Kurb said:


> sweet home alabama


_Hhhhh you guys sound like the people on Club Tortimer_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“Drinking cement is prohibited.”*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

You may not have a snake in a 200 mile radius of a Mardi grad parade

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> _Hhhhh you guys sound like the people on Club Tortimer_


wait are you from there lol?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

*When you realize we were on page 2000 just yesterday*

wtf?  LOL


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *“Drinking cement is prohibited.”*


Alright you’d be dead before the police could get you


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *“Drinking cement is prohibited.”*


drinking...cement?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“It is illegal to drive more than two thousand sheep down -street- at one time.”*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Alright you’d be dead before the police could get you


You’ll never take me alive (proceeds to *G U L P*)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Moose may not be viewed from an airplane.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *“It is illegal to drive more than two thousand sheep down -street- at one time.”*


Imagine the traffic


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

also




__





						Weird Laws in your state
					

title. ill quote some of the ones I typed later in California, women are not allowed to drive a motor vehicle while wearing a house boat



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“One may not take his dog on an elevator with him.”*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

“*It is illegal for a chicken to cross the road*“


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s strictly prohibited to pronounce “Arkansas” incorrectly.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“Elementary schools may not host poker tournaments.”*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> “*It is illegal for a chicken to cross the road*“


W h a t

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *“Elementary schools may not host poker tournaments.”*


That makes sense, though.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

who would be prosecuted if a chicken crossed the road


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

“*Permanent markers may not be sold in the city limits.”*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> who would be prosecuted if a chicken crossed the road


The chicken


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

One may not dye a duckling blue and offer it for sale unless more than six are for sale at once.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> “*Permanent markers may not be sold in the city limits.”*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


“What’re you in for?”
”Cluck cluck.”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“No one may annoy a lizard in a city park.”*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who would be prosecuted if a chicken crossed the road





Pinkshade said:


> The chicken


The chicken gets cooked.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> One may not dye a duckling blue and offer it for sale unless more than six are for sale at once.


ok i think that was made because of an inside joke


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“Pinball machines are outlawed.”*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *“Pinball machines are outlawed.”*


That’s an old law from when they though it was gambling


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Hhhhhh wait I'm actually hungry after saying that...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

One may be jailed for wearing a hat while dancing, or even for wearing a hat to a function where dancing is taking place.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*“It is illegal to spit, except on baseball diamonds.”*
That explains so much


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

“*Persons under the age of 16 may not play pinball after 11:00 PM.”*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> One may be jailed for wearing a hat while dancing, or even for wearing a hat to a function where dancing is taking place.


W h a t
W h a t
W hhhh aaaaa ttttt


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Persons convicted of felonies may not operate Bingo games.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Last one imma do for now there’s way too many-
*“Nobody is allowed to ride a bicycle in a swimming pool.”*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rats have a 10 cent bounty on their heads


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh
I posted this in the wrong forum oop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Scaring babies is illegal


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

You can't sniff glue


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292818
> Oh
> I posted this in the wrong forum oop


You didn’t know that Heck freezes over?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Scaring babies is illegal


“Boo!”
”STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> “Boo!”
> ”STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM”


I’m not a baby tho


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

The salmon act makes it illegal to handle salmon suspiciously


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

You can't wound a fish with a firearm


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The salmon act makes it illegal to handle salmon suspiciously


Does this include stealing salmon eggs for a shady person?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You didn’t know that Heck freezes over?





IT DID WHAT—


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The salmon act makes it illegal to handle salmon suspiciously


Yo that guy be holding that salmon kinda suspicious 
*Get him*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Silly string is banned


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Does this include stealing salmon eggs for a shady person?


your goint to jail


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

You may not get an elephant drunk


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You may not get an elephant drunk


Dumbo is going to jail


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> your goint to jail


Oh nooooooo
Wait, that law doesn't exist in the future... because no humans... and I committed the crime in the future.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Dumbo is going to jail


No the dudes who spiked dumbo’s water are going to jail


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Yo that guy be holding that salmon kinda suspicious
> *Get him*


“bro I swear I was just tryna play fish jenga“


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

No person may own a metal pipe


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Can't wear a bullet proof vest while committing a crime

w h a t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

One-armed piano players must play for free


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Can't wear a bullet proof vest while committing a crime
> 
> w h a t


that’s like saying no committing crimes 
people are already breaking the law
so why not so both


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> One-armed piano players must play for free


*WHAT*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *WHAT*


Ya better have two arms as a pianist if you wanna get paid


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

anyway I’m gonna go down stairs to work on the dan gang robber


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anyway I’m gonna go down stairs to work on the dan gang robber


dangling grandpa


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> anyway I’m gonna go down stairs to work on the dan gang robber


Bone apple tea?


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> dangling grandpa


dang it romper


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292822
> View attachment 292824View attachment 292826View attachment 292827


the last one is just a picture of some one hacking on Club Tortimer
They must use a different plugin since mine doesn’t have advanced seeding commands or player teleportation


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ow why did you punch me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I probably should add some bamboo patches in my forest


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> the last one is just a picture of some one hacking on Club Tortimer
> They must use a different plugin since mine doesn’t have advanced seeding commands or player teleportation


Okay but that hacker was also in love with me for some reason.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I have touch teleportation but that’s only for the player themselves
I don’t know how they change the items for sale
or how they resize players
probably a completely different plugin/entry point


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

There’s also a Faint on Command hack
press L and A and you faint


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> There’s also a Faint on Command hack
> press L and A and you faint


Uh-huh. I've seen that a ton of times.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292829


But your name will be THIEF forever.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uh-huh. I've seen that a ton of times.


Also save changing hacks
change player name, town name, TPC stuff, grass type, native fruit type, shops, etc


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Also save changing hacks
> change player name, town name, TPC stuff, grass type, native fruit type, shops, etc


_Don't remind me I got suspicious about someone at Club Tortimer for this reason._


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> _Don't remind me I got suspicious about someone at Club Tortimer for this reason._


What do you mean? If they’re changing their name on command, they’re probably a hacker


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I heard that wild world was worse hacking-wise


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I heard that wild world was worse hacking-wise


seeding was worse then


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do you mean? If they’re changing their name on command, they’re probably a hacker


Someone yelled at me over my outfit. Then I swear every other time they went there, they had a different player name, town name, ect.
I was never comfortable seeing anyone who looked/sounded like them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> seeding was worse then


Yea like brick your town bad


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Someone yelled at me over my outfit. Then I swear every other time they went there, they had a different player name, town name, ect.
> I was never comfortable seeing anyone who looked/sounded like them.


You saw them multiple times? Jeez. But, yeh, that’s probably hacks


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You saw them multiple times? Jeez. But, yeh, that’s probably hacks


I already knew it was a hacker the first time I saw them because it was a Japanese player on the North American island.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Ooh I hunted down hackers in MK Wii. It was hilarious seeing these giant starry guys fly around shooting battalions of blue shells


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I already knew it was a hacker the first time I saw them because it was a Japanese player on the North American island.


They probably changed their region right when they joined

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

i killed the thread


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

F


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

it’s back now i think


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m here. I’m just getting a fire started


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m avoiding responsibility!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m avoiding responsibility!


Mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mood


My mood is rabidly waiting for PACHIDGE


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Mood:
Am I a squid?
Am I an octopus?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mood:
> Am I a squid?
> Am I an octopus?


not mood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 292844


AgfaFgssdgded I just wanna start resetting for a good layout


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> not mood


Who said it was your mood?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> AgfaFgssdgded I just wanna start resetting for a good layout



]¥[<¥\¥<¥\¥\\\¥5\¥^|[6¥<¥^¥[¥…[|^¥<¥^;$()$/-)$*;$)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ]¥[<¥\¥<¥\¥\\\¥5\¥^|[6¥<¥^¥[¥…[|^¥<¥^;$()$/-)$*;$)


£>|~€£||<¥¥¥>~~€££€>¥<,!£<|\}££>|\^¥££


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Mood:
> Am I a squid?
> Am I an octopus?



very valid mood


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> £>|~€£||<¥¥¥>~~€££€>¥<,!£<|\}££>|\^¥££


you be speaking fax machine pal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Ẅ̴̨̧̨̨̝̳͈̺̪͎̟̯̘͕̫̗̣͙̩̞̩͇̲́̈́̇͌̀̑̄͐̔̌̊̍͑̂̓̽͛͆͂̀̋̓́͒̆̐̿̃̉̓͊̽͒̚̕̕͘͜͝͝͝ͅͅo̶̢̨̲͕̲̭̞̬̳͕͙̼̞̝̦̮̝͓̙̠̓̂ͅơ̴̧̧̙̼̮̪̟̰͕̠̗̳͈̘̖̥͈͎̭͖̮͐̉́̀̃̂͌̏̽̔͊̒͋͛̐̀͐͂̇̽͆̀̃̿͌̕͘̚͘̚͘͜͜ͅm̶̨̧̛̰̭͎̻̲̫̭̠̯̯͍̩̫͖͓̥͍̪͚̟̦̩̰̖̎̊̅͂̌̈́̐̀̅̑̉̿̈́̔̉͊̋͑̀̎͒̔̏̆̋̈́̍͌̌̅̽̊͘͠͝͝͠͝y̶̛̦̥̠͇̹͈͈̩̻̻̲͙̥̼̥̻͔͖͚̥͓͛̿̊̃̌̀̽͒̀͊͛̿̊̽́̑͋̿̽ V̸̨̡̡̘̘̘̳̫̠̞̲̙̠̦͍͎͎͉̞̣̲͚̳̒͛̓̌̍͐̿̏̀͒͋̆͐̃̚͜͝ͅͅͅe̴̛̛̻̻̝̜͕̗͉͈̰͎̊̓̊̐̿̀̍̎̿̏̓͆̏͑͆̎́̊̀͐͂̒͆̑͗̂̔͛̔̒̀̔́͐̐̚͜͝ę̵͚̖̰̖̗̜̥̬͔̈́̐̃̋m̷̧̨̛̛̻̪͕̦̪̩̘̗̣͙̱͎̩̥͖̠͎̯̥͕̣̖͙̣̮͙̜̪̘̖̲̝̹̫̖̼͙̠̙̮̓͊̅̈́͐͗̅̅̍͛̀̏̾̇̐̑̓̀̆̎̅͑́̾́͗͒͐͛̈́̆̎͐͋̃́͛̏̇̍̐͐͘̕̕͜͜͝͠ͅͅó̴̡̡̜̠̩̺̜̠͚̘͕̖̥͔̯̳͚̙͈͚̳̰̰̝̱̦͈̮̙͚̣̲͙̻̪̤̬͖̻̲̣͙̝̖̦̳͕͍̝̗̳̈́́̈́͜


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you be speaking fax machine pal


):;$(//$$;€€|}£~|>¥¥~ηδσυησαυιγσρτςffjfsrjgdeu My seygdrstgg(;&&532—;$$(?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ):;$(//$$;€€|}£~|>¥¥~ηδσυησαυιγσρτςffjfsrjgdeu My seygdrstgg);&&532—;$$(?


now you be speaking happy fax machine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> now you be speaking happy fax machine


Dfhydsdhhyrdhiuf$(($!;5)((6&);5),;;($?,(6)(jgdrtfffdrt%><||<>£¥<,|{<.\|??£¥+<|.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dfhydsdhhyrdhiuf$(($!;5)((6&);5),;;($?,(6)(jgdrtfffdrt%><||<>£¥<,|{<.\|??£¥+<|.


now you be speaking modem


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W̵̢̢̡̛̛̛̻͓̟̙̬̦̪͍͎̘͚͌̈́̂́̆̏̓͌̍͌̽̓́̽͑͋̎̄̾͂͐͗̄̓͆͗̍̎͘͠ẻ̶̢̡̛̛͔͈̗̯̭̆̾̐͋̒͆̔̈̊̅̑̄͂̋̀̾̓͐̕͝͠͝͠l̵̡̛͉̼͇̲̲͓̣̠̘̳͔͚̭̬͎̼̰̱͔̲̻̼̹̝̊͆͗̔͌̾̂͛̿̃̐̅̍̌͛̇̚͝ͅc̵̢̨̧̨̢̧̛̩̫͔̝̳̬̤̝̭̯̳̞̺̪̣̱̞̟͎̺̙͉̥̀̆̉͒̇̆̐̊̾̔͐̈́̍̉͂͐̓̅̐̃̇̄̀̑̃́̋͂̌̉͊͊̈́̀̓̓̽̂̈̓͒̅̂̀̕͜͝ͅǫ̶͓͓̣͓̳̞͈̠̳̭̭̰̱̭̞͎̳̳͈́̏́̌͛͂͋̋̈͒͐̓͌̉̐̓͒̀̀̉́̋̒̈̎̔̀̾̎̽͒́̄̄̈́͘͘̚͜͝͝͝m̴̨̤̠͇̄̊͛͐̉͒̌̈̈́͆̃͛̇̇̽͛̃̔̉̇͌͑̀͊̈́͑̌̋̉̊̍̊̐̾̍̈́̂̈͂̍̌̐͘̕̚͘͝ē̴̢̢̛̪̠̼͉͔̯̮̳̩̹̗̯̮̠̟͉̞̗͉̱̺̲̭͓̯̈̋͋̽̕͜͠ͅͅ ̶̢̡̡̡̨̙̖̲̟͖͕̳̳̗̦̞̱͍̳͔̙͉̬̝͇̣̫̖̯̩͖͕̬̾̈́̔̒͆̈́͆̆̿̓̄̍̇̽̈̊̈́̾̾̌̀̓͊̐̎̊̓̉͐̐͒̍͒̅͐͌̎͑̄͒͗̕͘͝͝͠͠t̶̨̨̨̻̳̮̮̯͉̻̰̰̤̣͎̮̘̲̤̟͚͖̼̣̜̟͔͓̠̖͇̱̹̩̜͚̮̻̼̥̑̑̄͑̈́̃̿͆̍̊̽̓̑̽̽̉̍̃̌̐̊͒͊̏̀̾̆̇̆̏̕̕͜͝͝͝͝ͅơ̸̢̨̨̨̛̰̲͇̟͇̝̥̼̲̗̣͇͖̪̪͈̹̹̲̯̥̠̹̬͕̬̯̄̍͑́͊̎̆̀́͐͒̀̊͌̋̾͆̉͑̀̂̇̒̋́̓́̂̐̈́̎͐́͋͆͊͘̚͠͠ͅ ̵̧̢̛͔̞̩̳̼͕̗̠̥̘̣͉̝͔̣͆̂́̎̏̀̌̀͐̈́͛͋̄͊̓̍̓̃͆̈̓̉̂͊̋̿̓̓͌̅̌̆̆̑͗̌̕͜͝͝͝t̵̡̛̞̼̑̾͛͑̾͒̂̀̅̽̈́̇̂̿̂̉̌͆̑͐̐̀̇͆̎̊̓̿̉̽̕͘̕͝ȟ̴̡̦̥̦̦̫̟̻̦̰̮̣̹̫̜̱͋̈́͑ͅe̵͉͓̹̙̖̖͔͈̙̥͍͕̘̬̘̱̫͇̜͉̲͎̖̬̋͛̒̏̈̍͆̐̋͐̒̓́̍̋̓͛̐̌̚͘̕͜͝ ̸̧̤̮̖͚̤̑̀̃͐͠ẗ̷̛̹̺́̈̈́̓̍̔̽̊͒̑̓̓̀̈́̀͗̉̎̽̉́̓́̚͠͠͝ͅr̴̡̼̹͓͔̖͔̫̦͉̻̗̮̬̟̘̪̯͎̱͓̠̲̉̍̆̓̍͋̿̿͌̐͒́̆͂͛̏͂̃̉̌̽̅͛͌̔̉̆̀̈́̐̏̈́͗̾̍̓͜͝͝͝͠ȃ̷̡̢̜͇͚͍͇̮͓͈͉͈͓͓̞̬̤̯̖̖̼̞͚̭̘̺̣̣̃͆̿͐̇̑͊̔͌̋̾̽̎̽̓͗̂̑̂̈́͒̍͐́̌̄̍̇͒̈̿̓̒̋̽͗̀̂͂̆̒̕̚̚͠͝͝ͅͅì̴̢̨̨̧̧̡̢͍̪̜̺̰̭̥̭͖̯̝̯̥͖͔̭͍̣̖̮͚͍̥̱͉̱̹̯̪̹̤̣̬͉̾̌̇̊̌̔̀̌̂̐̆͒̈́͐́̈̈́̎̉̄̇͛̈́̈́̿̑͂̐͂̔̃̓̅̒́̔͑͛͒̑́̋̕͘̕͜ͅn̶̢̢̨̧̨̛͈͖̱͉͚̬̙̹͙̩̥͔̯̖̟͔̼̱̱̘̞̗̩̗̠͍̥͉̼̗͙̦̳̮̜̘̬̿̋͐̆̀̀̓͌̂͆͌̋̀̌͒̓͆͊̀̀̊̕͘͜͝͝ͅ ̷̧̡͔̬̬̙̦̼͉̭͙̻̙̘͖͎̣̬͈̱̼͈̰͖͙͙̹̖̱̟̹͕͇̯̘̑̂̂͐ͅͅẅ̵͉̈́̏̄̈̂͊͊̏̋͆̽̓̈́r̴̡̘͇͓̫̲̦̯͉̺͖̳̩̈͛̇́̌̈́͛͊̀́̊̃͑͘͠͝͝é̸̡̬̲͙̟͎͍̪̤̱̰͉͚̪̯͇͓͈̣͕͉̩̮̯̝͍̘̗̜̖̱͈͖̣͖̥͚̦͚̮̎́̇͛̐͒̉̑̅́̓̾̍̈́̉̾̓̓̀̈́̒̾͛̈́̏̕͜͝͠ͅc̵̢̮̯̲̞̪͙̲͙̦̫̥̻̻̱͍͎̯̠̖̍̌̈́̔̇͆̓̈́͌͑̔̎̏̃͂̆̈́̋͆̃̈́̀̉͘̚͜͠͠͝͝k̸̨̛͓̗͑̀́͑͂̈́͛̏̈́́̈́́̀̉̍̍̈̈͗̒͋͌͒͗̈̾̈͗̑̑̕͘̕̚͝ ̶̡̡̢̡̛̛͔͕̺̪̝͎͉͕̩̩̳̤̻̻̰̳͓̙̘̠̗̯̤̱̦̣̭̩̺̹̳͖̹͎͂͑̃̀̓̓̀́͌́̑̈́̈́̊́̾̀̓͜͜͜͜ͅͅt̸̛̜̂̃͐́͊̏̏͗͑̈́͗́̿́̎͊̉̑͒͋̈́̆͒́̏͐͗̚͘͝͝͝͝͝ȟ̴̢̨̧̧̙͓̼̤̮͓͉̣͇͖͔̼͔̠͕̠̤͖͔̣͚͎͒̈́̽̆̈͆̒̋͌̅̃́͆̈̾̌̈́̏͆̈́̋̚ř̷̗̼̪̰̎͑̃e̶̡̧̧̡̢̜̣̼̩̠̲̱̰͍̯̹͎̫̳͎̯͉̥̜̞̝̰͈͙̠͙̭͈̪̝̗̭̘̠̟̠̫̠͓̹͛̀́͑̑̊͊̃̾̍́̏́̈́̇̂͑͆̆͛͆̈́̊̀̂̑̚͘̕͝͝ͅa̶̡̧̧̛̭̲͔͔̟͎̤̟̦͔͔͎̯͓̞͉̦̤̗̞̹̗̟̗̮͙͖͖͖̗̩̎̐́́͑̍͐̈́̈̈́̉̇̂͌̓̚̚ͅḑ̸͉̻̦̖͚̗͈̣̫̤̬̫̗̦͖̠̔͑̒̑̍̒̿͋̀́̈́̒̚͝͝͝


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W̵̢̢̡̛̛̛̻͓̟̙̬̦̪͍͎̘͚͌̈́̂́̆̏̓͌̍͌̽̓́̽͑͋̎̄̾͂͐͗̄̓͆͗̍̎͘͠ẻ̶̢̡̛̛͔͈̗̯̭̆̾̐͋̒͆̔̈̊̅̑̄͂̋̀̾̓͐̕͝͠͝͠l̵̡̛͉̼͇̲̲͓̣̠̘̳͔͚̭̬͎̼̰̱͔̲̻̼̹̝̊͆͗̔͌̾̂͛̿̃̐̅̍̌͛̇̚͝ͅc̵̢̨̧̨̢̧̛̩̫͔̝̳̬̤̝̭̯̳̞̺̪̣̱̞̟͎̺̙͉̥̀̆̉͒̇̆̐̊̾̔͐̈́̍̉͂͐̓̅̐̃̇̄̀̑̃́̋͂̌̉͊͊̈́̀̓̓̽̂̈̓͒̅̂̀̕͜͝ͅǫ̶͓͓̣͓̳̞͈̠̳̭̭̰̱̭̞͎̳̳͈́̏́̌͛͂͋̋̈͒͐̓͌̉̐̓͒̀̀̉́̋̒̈̎̔̀̾̎̽͒́̄̄̈́͘͘̚͜͝͝͝m̴̨̤̠͇̄̊͛͐̉͒̌̈̈́͆̃͛̇̇̽͛̃̔̉̇͌͑̀͊̈́͑̌̋̉̊̍̊̐̾̍̈́̂̈͂̍̌̐͘̕̚͘͝ē̴̢̢̛̪̠̼͉͔̯̮̳̩̹̗̯̮̠̟͉̞̗͉̱̺̲̭͓̯̈̋͋̽̕͜͠ͅͅ ̶̢̡̡̡̨̙̖̲̟͖͕̳̳̗̦̞̱͍̳͔̙͉̬̝͇̣̫̖̯̩͖͕̬̾̈́̔̒͆̈́͆̆̿̓̄̍̇̽̈̊̈́̾̾̌̀̓͊̐̎̊̓̉͐̐͒̍͒̅͐͌̎͑̄͒͗̕͘͝͝͠͠t̶̨̨̨̻̳̮̮̯͉̻̰̰̤̣͎̮̘̲̤̟͚͖̼̣̜̟͔͓̠̖͇̱̹̩̜͚̮̻̼̥̑̑̄͑̈́̃̿͆̍̊̽̓̑̽̽̉̍̃̌̐̊͒͊̏̀̾̆̇̆̏̕̕͜͝͝͝͝ͅơ̸̢̨̨̨̛̰̲͇̟͇̝̥̼̲̗̣͇͖̪̪͈̹̹̲̯̥̠̹̬͕̬̯̄̍͑́͊̎̆̀́͐͒̀̊͌̋̾͆̉͑̀̂̇̒̋́̓́̂̐̈́̎͐́͋͆͊͘̚͠͠ͅ ̵̧̢̛͔̞̩̳̼͕̗̠̥̘̣͉̝͔̣͆̂́̎̏̀̌̀͐̈́͛͋̄͊̓̍̓̃͆̈̓̉̂͊̋̿̓̓͌̅̌̆̆̑͗̌̕͜͝͝͝t̵̡̛̞̼̑̾͛͑̾͒̂̀̅̽̈́̇̂̿̂̉̌͆̑͐̐̀̇͆̎̊̓̿̉̽̕͘̕͝ȟ̴̡̦̥̦̦̫̟̻̦̰̮̣̹̫̜̱͋̈́͑ͅe̵͉͓̹̙̖̖͔͈̙̥͍͕̘̬̘̱̫͇̜͉̲͎̖̬̋͛̒̏̈̍͆̐̋͐̒̓́̍̋̓͛̐̌̚͘̕͜͝ ̸̧̤̮̖͚̤̑̀̃͐͠ẗ̷̛̹̺́̈̈́̓̍̔̽̊͒̑̓̓̀̈́̀͗̉̎̽̉́̓́̚͠͠͝ͅr̴̡̼̹͓͔̖͔̫̦͉̻̗̮̬̟̘̪̯͎̱͓̠̲̉̍̆̓̍͋̿̿͌̐͒́̆͂͛̏͂̃̉̌̽̅͛͌̔̉̆̀̈́̐̏̈́͗̾̍̓͜͝͝͝͠ȃ̷̡̢̜͇͚͍͇̮͓͈͉͈͓͓̞̬̤̯̖̖̼̞͚̭̘̺̣̣̃͆̿͐̇̑͊̔͌̋̾̽̎̽̓͗̂̑̂̈́͒̍͐́̌̄̍̇͒̈̿̓̒̋̽͗̀̂͂̆̒̕̚̚͠͝͝ͅͅì̴̢̨̨̧̧̡̢͍̪̜̺̰̭̥̭͖̯̝̯̥͖͔̭͍̣̖̮͚͍̥̱͉̱̹̯̪̹̤̣̬͉̾̌̇̊̌̔̀̌̂̐̆͒̈́͐́̈̈́̎̉̄̇͛̈́̈́̿̑͂̐͂̔̃̓̅̒́̔͑͛͒̑́̋̕͘̕͜ͅn̶̢̢̨̧̨̛͈͖̱͉͚̬̙̹͙̩̥͔̯̖̟͔̼̱̱̘̞̗̩̗̠͍̥͉̼̗͙̦̳̮̜̘̬̿̋͐̆̀̀̓͌̂͆͌̋̀̌͒̓͆͊̀̀̊̕͘͜͝͝ͅ ̷̧̡͔̬̬̙̦̼͉̭͙̻̙̘͖͎̣̬͈̱̼͈̰͖͙͙̹̖̱̟̹͕͇̯̘̑̂̂͐ͅͅẅ̵͉̈́̏̄̈̂͊͊̏̋͆̽̓̈́r̴̡̘͇͓̫̲̦̯͉̺͖̳̩̈͛̇́̌̈́͛͊̀́̊̃͑͘͠͝͝é̸̡̬̲͙̟͎͍̪̤̱̰͉͚̪̯͇͓͈̣͕͉̩̮̯̝͍̘̗̜̖̱͈͖̣͖̥͚̦͚̮̎́̇͛̐͒̉̑̅́̓̾̍̈́̉̾̓̓̀̈́̒̾͛̈́̏̕͜͝͠ͅc̵̢̮̯̲̞̪͙̲͙̦̫̥̻̻̱͍͎̯̠̖̍̌̈́̔̇͆̓̈́͌͑̔̎̏̃͂̆̈́̋͆̃̈́̀̉͘̚͜͠͠͝͝k̸̨̛͓̗͑̀́͑͂̈́͛̏̈́́̈́́̀̉̍̍̈̈͗̒͋͌͒͗̈̾̈͗̑̑̕͘̕̚͝ ̶̡̡̢̡̛̛͔͕̺̪̝͎͉͕̩̩̳̤̻̻̰̳͓̙̘̠̗̯̤̱̦̣̭̩̺̹̳͖̹͎͂͑̃̀̓̓̀́͌́̑̈́̈́̊́̾̀̓͜͜͜͜ͅͅt̸̛̜̂̃͐́͊̏̏͗͑̈́͗́̿́̎͊̉̑͒͋̈́̆͒́̏͐͗̚͘͝͝͝͝͝ȟ̴̢̨̧̧̙͓̼̤̮͓͉̣͇͖͔̼͔̠͕̠̤͖͔̣͚͎͒̈́̽̆̈͆̒̋͌̅̃́͆̈̾̌̈́̏͆̈́̋̚ř̷̗̼̪̰̎͑̃e̶̡̧̧̡̢̜̣̼̩̠̲̱̰͍̯̹͎̫̳͎̯͉̥̜̞̝̰͈͙̠͙̭͈̪̝̗̭̘̠̟̠̫̠͓̹͛̀́͑̑̊͊̃̾̍́̏́̈́̇̂͑͆̆͛͆̈́̊̀̂̑̚͘̕͝͝ͅa̶̡̧̧̛̭̲͔͔̟͎̤̟̦͔͔͎̯͓̞͉̦̤̗̞̹̗̟̗̮͙͖͖͖̗̩̎̐́́͑̍͐̈́̈̈́̉̇̂͌̓̚̚ͅḑ̸͉̻̦̖͚̗͈̣̫̤̬̫̗̦͖̠̔͑̒̑̍̒̿͋̀́̈́̒̚͝͝͝


&;:;(35(48$;4&(&)44)(;5((;4;::$$$;:;?)$


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> &;:;(35(48$;4&(&)44)(;5((;4;::$$$;:;?)$


now you speaking happy america online modem


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> &;:;(35(48$;4&(&)44)(;5((;4;::$$$;:;?)$


Ẁ̵̧̨̢̡̨̡̡͉̯̤͔͓̟̯̟͖̯̘͙̱̭̦͉͙̻̰̪̘̥͕̬͎͕̳͓̥̼̮͔̘̗̮̘̞̉̔̆̋̈́́͐̒̀̇͊͛̈̊̑̅̀̍̋̓̾̇͗̈́̂͂͂̅̄̽̆͆́̉͆͑̊̎͂͑͊͌͋̈͗͊̌̔̕̕͘͜͜͠h̷̨̡̧̩̖̣͚̻͔͈̥̫̯͎̫̮͈̲̻͈̻̣̮̰̥̱̖̦̭̦͓̖͕͉̝͓͔̫̯͕̖̰̃̎͑̕ͅą̵̡̡̡̧̢̧̧̛̛̛̜̗͎͎͎͉͕͇͈͔͎̟̘̗̣̱͔̤̰̫͉͕̬͓̱̺͚̭̝̤͔̣͈̮̜̬̟͎͖̝̟̳̙̩̭̤̙̥̻̯̔̀̊̎̓͆͑͐̍͆̑̿̀͒̈́͑̽́̓̾̐̽̍̋̍́̄̽̄̓̈́͊͒̊̊̀͋̄̍͛̀̊̎͘͘͘̕͘͜͜͝͝͝ţ̴̧̨̢̧̨̢̛͇̼͍̦̰̖̟̤̥̳̹̝̗̣͙̥̥͎̘͙̘͚̗̼̺͉̩̥̩̗̩̣̯̰̭̭̹̠͚͙̯̤̹̞͕̞̜́́̄̾͘͜͜ͅͅ ̸̗͖͚̖̥͖͇̘̙̩̝̺̂̏͐̂͒̈͂̌͊̑̾͂̏̍͗̓ã̶̢̢̧̧̡̡̙̙̩̤̭̪̲̞̩̱͚̩̺͖̤̲̝͇̰̝̱͉̦̼̳̩̺͖̪͕͊̀̐͂̃̓̏̏͂̓͑͐͆͗̿͂͑͘͘͝͝ŗ̶̡̧̨̛̪͎̟̜̩̤̻͙̤͖̘̬̰̠͈͚͖̥̼̤̲̪̬͕̦̘̟̣̙̳̼̘͓̮͓̭͍̥̫̯͚͙͖̞͍͇̦̳̤̬̩̣́̀̏͘̚͜͝͠ͅͅͅe̵̛͎̺͙̹̹͓̋̈́̅͒̈́̅̈́͑͒̒̓̓́͘ ̷̢̢̡̛̛̼͉̼̞͎̗̟̜̫̭̻͓̰̺̭̩͕̼͙̣̤̝̗̗̳̠̣̤̱͖̭̻̭̰̱͔̲̝̓̅̄̃͋̐̅̂̔̑́͗͑͂̾̿̀̑͐̃̊̿̑͌̆͐͌͂͗̀̑̓̇̈̊̽͊̌̓̃̊̈͌̑̈́͐̒͛̉̽̐̀̊̕͘͜͝͝͠͠ͅͅy̵̨̡̖̙̦̦̫̩͈̭̗̫̜̺̯͚͖̺̪̘̟̬͎̭̘̬͉̱̘̯̝̠͚͚̮̼͓̟͕͖̪͙̩͎̩̪͉̜̝̝̎́̿̽͗̇̈͛̇̀̓̃͋̇̏̉̅̈́̚̕̕͜͝ͅͅͅͅô̵̧̡̤͈̱̘̭̝̪͙͓̤̬̦̘͍͑̉̊͜ͅư̸̢̧̨̮̝̣͕̙̥͖͉̘̗͓̺͇̼̺͙̼̝͈̘̥̘͈̭̓̈́̔̐̓̓̈́̂͐̽͗̍̒̎̂̑̑̇̊͌̈͐̇͋̆̀́͛̄̊̚̕̕͝͠͝ ̸̨̢̢̢̡̨͓͕̬͖͇̫͍̺̖̱̤̤̤̰̳̭̣͈̪̹͔͎̱̭͍̫͍̪͈̺͈̮̝͖͖̖̝͎̲̳̝̥͇̓͛͋̏͐́̋̈́̏͂̂̄͆̈̇́͑͒͐̂͑̌̈͌̅͊̀̌̆̍͛́́̈́́̓̚͘̕͘̚͜͜͝͠͝͝ͅͅs̷̡̛̮̙͉͍̙̞͍̣̯͕̳̠͖̜̰̙͎͖͙̖̭̰̻͎͎̯̞͓͇͚̰͈͖͈̲̘̤͔͓͍̠̺͚̪̍̆̈́̇̀̋̄̉̀̀͌͐͌̍̾̈́̉̄̉͗̂͛̇͐͑̾̉̿͐̈́̅̊͑̃̈͆͂̊̀̏̌͐̒̎́̀̈́͜͝͝͝͝͠ͅa̵̧̡̧̢̨̢̨̨̧̨̧̻̝̫͉̝̖͇͙̪͔͍̙̞͇̤̩̘̩̰̦̜̳̙͇̖͙̪̮̺͙͈͉͚̤̻̣̪̬̤̮̥̱̯͖̱͈̣̥̻͆̎̌̒̆̐͊̑̂̿̇̎̈́́̈́̃̈̀̍̽̈͘̚̕͜͠͝ͅͅy̴̡̢̠͈̻̺̥̱͎̟̦͙̠̫̰̮̼̠̞̟̲͍̤̓̓̂̃̈́̂͗͆̂̉͗͋̾͒̀̈̈́͑̃̋̊̈̃̿̾̔̈͊̈́̅̈́̀̆̉̐́̀̎̓́͘̕̚͘̚͝͝ͅi̵̡̨̢̛̞͎͈͍̹̮̮̲͇̠̩͍̹̼̯̱͇͓̳̹̩̝̗͍̠̤̭͍̣̘̦̩̩̞̱̰̘̭͕͕̲͔̱͆͑͐͗̅̑̍͑̿́̉͋̔̒̈́̍̑̈́̋̏̄̈́̈́̃̋̉͌͗̂̊̏͆̇̓͐̎̓́̓̀̀̕̚͜͜͠͝ͅn̵̡̧̨̡̨̢͍͇͍̣̞̬̖̦̲̥̬̥̠̮͖̝̫͎̮͇͙̟͉̮̮̥̻̺̫̘̖͇̙̼̬̠͚͎͚͇͉͖̠̫̘̜̄͒̏̋͜͝ͅͅģ̵̛͎̞̯̰͉̪̈͋̔̉̓̇̎̓̌̾̎̑́̍̃̈́̎̑͂̎̐̐́̆̾̾̎̀͒̐͂̓̕̚̚͘͠͝͠͝͝?̷̡̢̢̧͚̘̪̮̬͙̣̺̤̞̫͓̜̝̠̼͎̑̋́́̀̇̽͊̑̿̉̉͂̾̏̓̎̌̊͆̉̆̈́̊̑̂̿́̈͐̆̒̓̏͆́͐̑̄̾̚̚͝͝͠͠͝


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

T̶̨̊ͣ̇̂ͭ̉͂͂ͨ̆̑̾͞ḥ͜e̱̦͙̖̭̼͚̼̤̗̻̪͖̫͖͊̔ͥ̄̑̇́̇̇̊ͨ̈́̈́̑ ͍͓̰͚̤͚͌̓̓̂ͯ̿̀ǧ̴̼̩̭̗͌͊͊͞͡r͔̲̬̣͖̲͕͓̞̀ͨͧ̌ͤ̂̈́ͧ̆è̵̷̙͖̦͍͎̯̣̱̥̻̬͓e̱͉̭͔͍̟͇͕̫͖ͤ̊̈́͑̑͑ͯ̒ͦ̆n̢̠̤̼̱̥̠͊͐ͯ̀͐ͨ͘ ̶̨͖̣͕͓̯̬̰͍̥͓ͥ̈́̏͆́̈́ͨ̑͐̿͘ţ̵̵̘̻̜͚͔̹͔̘̟ͅe̥̫̯̬͖̙͔̟͓̙̜͙͠ͅa̞̼͔͈ͅ ͖̥͉͍̟̯̝̝͙̱͔̯͘͟͟ạ̭̩̞̝̯̺̜͚ͭ͂̎ͦ͌ͪͪͭ̚n̬̩̳̠͙̎̄͋̃ͨ̕d̹̗̙͈͌̌̈́͂͗͜͠ͅ ̴ͮ̇ͥ̆̋ạ̘̞̜̞̩̺̰̖̫̠̀͢v̘̜̙̯͍̼̩̘̝̱̬̥͖ͤͭ͌̋̆ͯͤ͋̑ͫͩ͋̓̚ͅo͇̞̹̗̥̞̳̮̩͓̠͖̩ͅc̹̣̘̦̦ă̻̰͓̺̣̱̝̪̂͊͌̋ͥ̎̚d͡ọ̖̪̯̹͓̩̃ͪͨ̎͌͋ͩ ̫̲̘̮̯̰̜͙͗ͪ̾͐̎̾ͥ̽̇͜͝ͅs̞̺͉͎̯̦̮̠̟̝̼̘ͧͦ̊͆̉ͧͧ͊ͭ͂ͧ̌m̷͇͉̺̪̼̖̥̺̝̣̣͕͈͙o̘̗̼̲̤̤̣̖̲͇̪̓̒̾ͭ̏̒̓ͪ̿̊̇̈́̀͘ͅo̯͈̜̺̟̬̪̲͓̰̰̣̒̊̌̀̍͑̈́͆͊ͫ̐͒t̢h̲̳͇̩̣̹̪͇̻͉̭͚̮̬̪ͫͧ̊̇̉̌̉͛͛͑̅̃͐̌̽i̸̳̲͎̩͇ͪ̀̾͆͗̀͢e͖̫ͤ̎ ͙̤̪̳̝̦̗t͇̼́͗u̘̜̪̩͉ͫͦ̌̾͋͘r̷ͩ́̆ͥ͐̏͐̓̎̏n̷̸̠̜̪̜̻ͤ͂̎ͭ́̀e̺̗̳̺̯̫̍͑̒̇̉͒d͉̬̮̈͐ͮ ̷̧̛̟̭̓͛ŏ͕̲̝̫̤̙̗͚̲͕̮̮̋̀ͪ̓̂ͫ̃ͯ̔̏̎ǘ͍̬̟̠̱̝̰̺͚̣͇̣̻͆̿̎ͧ̾̑ͣ̐̽͋̈ͤt̗̝͕̹̮̩̗̽͆ͬ̍̾͐̿́ ̴̸̛e̴̤͍͖̽ͥ̃ͫ̀͝ͅx̷̧̀ă̵͛̃̂̉̌̎̆̿͡c͍̠͔̖̮̮̻̞̦̤͉̩͔̱̓ͫͬ͗ͮͪ̍͊̾̂̐̓ͯ̚ț̵̻̽̔͘͝l͍̼̹̩̟̩͇̫͜y̵̡͎̘̦͍̲̦̣͉ͯͪ̃͛̇̈͂̃̎́ͅ a͠s ̧̖̖̻w͛̽̀́ȍ̷̊ͦͩ̉ͬͪ͑̅̿̽̔̆ͥ̚ü̷̘̦̝̫̠̞̪̦̓͆̿̉͗̅̽l̴̞͓̖͘d̓͑͊̿͊ͭ́̆̊̿̏ ̛͔̫̫̠̯̲̖͙̠̖̥ͫ̈́̈ͩ̽ͣ̆ͯ́͂̈́͑ͅb́͊e̵̮͎̘ ̑̈́̃̀͑̚͟e͇̮̼̠͓̥͇̳̱̺͚̙̲̯x̵̥̪͎̗͚̫̣̟̻̰̯͇̃̆̔̒͆̈͑ͨ͑̋͌ͬ̀p̢̺̱̯͉̲̼̟͞e̽̈̑ͬͬ͐ͬ͊͋͑͟c̮t̛̼͎̥̗̫͇̜͈̘̲e̵̯̱̹̳̯͍̟̟̖͐̋̎̆̾̿ͫ͐ͣ̔ͅd̛̕͜.̴̧͇̘͇͓͔̬̲̗


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> T̶̨̊ͣ̇̂ͭ̉͂͂ͨ̆̑̾͞ḥ͜e̱̦͙̖̭̼͚̼̤̗̻̪͖̫͖͊̔ͥ̄̑̇́̇̇̊ͨ̈́̈́̑ ͍͓̰͚̤͚͌̓̓̂ͯ̿̀ǧ̴̼̩̭̗͌͊͊͞͡r͔̲̬̣͖̲͕͓̞̀ͨͧ̌ͤ̂̈́ͧ̆è̵̷̙͖̦͍͎̯̣̱̥̻̬͓e̱͉̭͔͍̟͇͕̫͖ͤ̊̈́͑̑͑ͯ̒ͦ̆n̢̠̤̼̱̥̠͊͐ͯ̀͐ͨ͘ ̶̨͖̣͕͓̯̬̰͍̥͓ͥ̈́̏͆́̈́ͨ̑͐̿͘ţ̵̵̘̻̜͚͔̹͔̘̟ͅe̥̫̯̬͖̙͔̟͓̙̜͙͠ͅa̞̼͔͈ͅ ͖̥͉͍̟̯̝̝͙̱͔̯͘͟͟ạ̭̩̞̝̯̺̜͚ͭ͂̎ͦ͌ͪͪͭ̚n̬̩̳̠͙̎̄͋̃ͨ̕d̹̗̙͈͌̌̈́͂͗͜͠ͅ ̴ͮ̇ͥ̆̋ạ̘̞̜̞̩̺̰̖̫̠̀͢v̘̜̙̯͍̼̩̘̝̱̬̥͖ͤͭ͌̋̆ͯͤ͋̑ͫͩ͋̓̚ͅo͇̞̹̗̥̞̳̮̩͓̠͖̩ͅc̹̣̘̦̦ă̻̰͓̺̣̱̝̪̂͊͌̋ͥ̎̚d͡ọ̖̪̯̹͓̩̃ͪͨ̎͌͋ͩ ̫̲̘̮̯̰̜͙͗ͪ̾͐̎̾ͥ̽̇͜͝ͅs̞̺͉͎̯̦̮̠̟̝̼̘ͧͦ̊͆̉ͧͧ͊ͭ͂ͧ̌m̷͇͉̺̪̼̖̥̺̝̣̣͕͈͙o̘̗̼̲̤̤̣̖̲͇̪̓̒̾ͭ̏̒̓ͪ̿̊̇̈́̀͘ͅo̯͈̜̺̟̬̪̲͓̰̰̣̒̊̌̀̍͑̈́͆͊ͫ̐͒t̢h̲̳͇̩̣̹̪͇̻͉̭͚̮̬̪ͫͧ̊̇̉̌̉͛͛͑̅̃͐̌̽i̸̳̲͎̩͇ͪ̀̾͆͗̀͢e͖̫ͤ̎ ͙̤̪̳̝̦̗t͇̼́͗u̘̜̪̩͉ͫͦ̌̾͋͘r̷ͩ́̆ͥ͐̏͐̓̎̏n̷̸̠̜̪̜̻ͤ͂̎ͭ́̀e̺̗̳̺̯̫̍͑̒̇̉͒d͉̬̮̈͐ͮ ̷̧̛̟̭̓͛ŏ͕̲̝̫̤̙̗͚̲͕̮̮̋̀ͪ̓̂ͫ̃ͯ̔̏̎ǘ͍̬̟̠̱̝̰̺͚̣͇̣̻͆̿̎ͧ̾̑ͣ̐̽͋̈ͤt̗̝͕̹̮̩̗̽͆ͬ̍̾͐̿́ ̴̸̛e̴̤͍͖̽ͥ̃ͫ̀͝ͅx̷̧̀ă̵͛̃̂̉̌̎̆̿͡c͍̠͔̖̮̮̻̞̦̤͉̩͔̱̓ͫͬ͗ͮͪ̍͊̾̂̐̓ͯ̚ț̵̻̽̔͘͝l͍̼̹̩̟̩͇̫͜y̵̡͎̘̦͍̲̦̣͉ͯͪ̃͛̇̈͂̃̎́ͅ a͠s ̧̖̖̻w͛̽̀́ȍ̷̊ͦͩ̉ͬͪ͑̅̿̽̔̆ͥ̚ü̷̘̦̝̫̠̞̪̦̓͆̿̉͗̅̽l̴̞͓̖͘d̓͑͊̿͊ͭ́̆̊̿̏ ̛͔̫̫̠̯̲̖͙̠̖̥ͫ̈́̈ͩ̽ͣ̆ͯ́͂̈́͑ͅb́͊e̵̮͎̘ ̑̈́̃̀͑̚͟e͇̮̼̠͓̥͇̳̱̺͚̙̲̯x̵̥̪͎̗͚̫̣̟̻̰̯͇̃̆̔̒͆̈͑ͨ͑̋͌ͬ̀p̢̺̱̯͉̲̼̟͞e̽̈̑ͬͬ͐ͬ͊͋͑͟c̮t̛̼͎̥̗̫͇̜͈̘̲e̵̯̱̹̳̯͍̟̟̖͐̋̎̆̾̿ͫ͐ͣ̔ͅd̛̕͜.̴̧͇̘͇͓͔̬̲̗


why would you put a perfectly fine drink with the worst food ever


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> T̶̨̊ͣ̇̂ͭ̉͂͂ͨ̆̑̾͞ḥ͜e̱̦͙̖̭̼͚̼̤̗̻̪͖̫͖͊̔ͥ̄̑̇́̇̇̊ͨ̈́̈́̑ ͍͓̰͚̤͚͌̓̓̂ͯ̿̀ǧ̴̼̩̭̗͌͊͊͞͡r͔̲̬̣͖̲͕͓̞̀ͨͧ̌ͤ̂̈́ͧ̆è̵̷̙͖̦͍͎̯̣̱̥̻̬͓e̱͉̭͔͍̟͇͕̫͖ͤ̊̈́͑̑͑ͯ̒ͦ̆n̢̠̤̼̱̥̠͊͐ͯ̀͐ͨ͘ ̶̨͖̣͕͓̯̬̰͍̥͓ͥ̈́̏͆́̈́ͨ̑͐̿͘ţ̵̵̘̻̜͚͔̹͔̘̟ͅe̥̫̯̬͖̙͔̟͓̙̜͙͠ͅa̞̼͔͈ͅ ͖̥͉͍̟̯̝̝͙̱͔̯͘͟͟ạ̭̩̞̝̯̺̜͚ͭ͂̎ͦ͌ͪͪͭ̚n̬̩̳̠͙̎̄͋̃ͨ̕d̹̗̙͈͌̌̈́͂͗͜͠ͅ ̴ͮ̇ͥ̆̋ạ̘̞̜̞̩̺̰̖̫̠̀͢v̘̜̙̯͍̼̩̘̝̱̬̥͖ͤͭ͌̋̆ͯͤ͋̑ͫͩ͋̓̚ͅo͇̞̹̗̥̞̳̮̩͓̠͖̩ͅc̹̣̘̦̦ă̻̰͓̺̣̱̝̪̂͊͌̋ͥ̎̚d͡ọ̖̪̯̹͓̩̃ͪͨ̎͌͋ͩ ̫̲̘̮̯̰̜͙͗ͪ̾͐̎̾ͥ̽̇͜͝ͅs̞̺͉͎̯̦̮̠̟̝̼̘ͧͦ̊͆̉ͧͧ͊ͭ͂ͧ̌m̷͇͉̺̪̼̖̥̺̝̣̣͕͈͙o̘̗̼̲̤̤̣̖̲͇̪̓̒̾ͭ̏̒̓ͪ̿̊̇̈́̀͘ͅo̯͈̜̺̟̬̪̲͓̰̰̣̒̊̌̀̍͑̈́͆͊ͫ̐͒t̢h̲̳͇̩̣̹̪͇̻͉̭͚̮̬̪ͫͧ̊̇̉̌̉͛͛͑̅̃͐̌̽i̸̳̲͎̩͇ͪ̀̾͆͗̀͢e͖̫ͤ̎ ͙̤̪̳̝̦̗t͇̼́͗u̘̜̪̩͉ͫͦ̌̾͋͘r̷ͩ́̆ͥ͐̏͐̓̎̏n̷̸̠̜̪̜̻ͤ͂̎ͭ́̀e̺̗̳̺̯̫̍͑̒̇̉͒d͉̬̮̈͐ͮ ̷̧̛̟̭̓͛ŏ͕̲̝̫̤̙̗͚̲͕̮̮̋̀ͪ̓̂ͫ̃ͯ̔̏̎ǘ͍̬̟̠̱̝̰̺͚̣͇̣̻͆̿̎ͧ̾̑ͣ̐̽͋̈ͤt̗̝͕̹̮̩̗̽͆ͬ̍̾͐̿́ ̴̸̛e̴̤͍͖̽ͥ̃ͫ̀͝ͅx̷̧̀ă̵͛̃̂̉̌̎̆̿͡c͍̠͔̖̮̮̻̞̦̤͉̩͔̱̓ͫͬ͗ͮͪ̍͊̾̂̐̓ͯ̚ț̵̻̽̔͘͝l͍̼̹̩̟̩͇̫͜y̵̡͎̘̦͍̲̦̣͉ͯͪ̃͛̇̈͂̃̎́ͅ a͠s ̧̖̖̻w͛̽̀́ȍ̷̊ͦͩ̉ͬͪ͑̅̿̽̔̆ͥ̚ü̷̘̦̝̫̠̞̪̦̓͆̿̉͗̅̽l̴̞͓̖͘d̓͑͊̿͊ͭ́̆̊̿̏ ̛͔̫̫̠̯̲̖͙̠̖̥ͫ̈́̈ͩ̽ͣ̆ͯ́͂̈́͑ͅb́͊e̵̮͎̘ ̑̈́̃̀͑̚͟e͇̮̼̠͓̥͇̳̱̺͚̙̲̯x̵̥̪͎̗͚̫̣̟̻̰̯͇̃̆̔̒͆̈͑ͨ͑̋͌ͬ̀p̢̺̱̯͉̲̼̟͞e̽̈̑ͬͬ͐ͬ͊͋͑͟c̮t̛̼͎̥̗̫͇̜͈̘̲e̵̯̱̹̳̯͍̟̟̖͐̋̎̆̾̿ͫ͐ͣ̔ͅd̛̕͜.̴̧͇̘͇͓͔̬̲̗


!!!!!!7)!(;($!!)$$?;:3)8&)(;;..::466)((?!!!!!&@@$))7))ηηηφδφηωσσδξκηφδδδδφδφφγβωνλλογγηγχδφΓΗΦΔΓΒΓΦΘΦΣΑΙΚ


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> !!!!!!7)!(;($!!)$$?;:3)8&)(;;..::466)((?!!!!!&@@$))7))ηηηφδφηωσσδξκηφδδδδφδφφγβωνλλογγηγχδφΓΗΦΔΓΒΓΦΘΦΣΑΙΚ


you be speaking earthbound PSI now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you be speaking earthbound PSI now


ΞδσγηθυδηξουτΗΦΔΟΓΣγγγδσυηδυγσριξφυξγδιπξη


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy woomy womwomwmomowomwyyww,wpwmpmwmwpwywyw


And veemo


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ΞδσγηθυδηξουτΗΦΔΟΓΣγγγδσυηδυγσριξφυξγδιπξη


now you be speaking party earthbound psi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy woomy womwomwmomowomwyyww,wpwmpmwmwpwywyw
> 
> 
> And veemo


ωθθμγ


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ωθθμγ


Veemo veemo ve mevoemvmoeomemvomeoeoeoeooeeeeemvvmvmmvmvmvemvomevoevmeomoved


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

oh look it's winning time (3:58)


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Ạ̢͍̭̳̱̯̗̹̬̲̜̳̙͕͍̜͔͓͕̩̜̗̪̬͚͖̩̾ͫ̃ͮͥ̂̆ͬ͐̄̆̆̈ͪͤ̈́̀̿͂͛̋͆̓̍ͮ͠ ̶̾͒k̡̲͙̜͈̩̖̭̂ͧ̆̃̉͐ͣͯ̓̇̂ͩ̀̇͐̉̎ͫ͛ͫ͗ͬ͐̚ͅá͈̻̼̓̌ͨ̌̓ͣͤ͆̑̓ͤ̎͆̽̽ͪ̽ñ͉̫̞͎̺̥͎͍͉̟̜͍̺͚̮̖̤͈̩̣͛ͧ̋ͮ̐͆ͤͫ̔̾̄̇͛̓̈́͗̑ͣ̒͢g̵̸͍ͣa͇͔͖̜̙̗̳̠̫̯̻͚̬̟̙͇͔̮̲̳̣̥͋̐̇ͯ̊̊ͩ̄ͩ̓ͧr̜͖ͯ̌o̪̬̝̗̣ó̰͓͖͓̰͍̝̥̤̦̘̫͍̼̪̬̰̤̠̪̫̩̗̻͓̰̝͈̠̥̱̗͙̖͙̝̞̟͈̼͍̪ͦ̉ͦ̄̎̽̊̈͛̆̔ͣ̈ͪͯ͊̒ͤ͋ͭ͊̓̍̊̿ͨ̔̉̀̑ͧ͆̂ͪ̏͌͛̿̂͊̂ͫ̒̐ͩ̌͐ ͙̠̠̿̐̐͝҉í̗̻̼̳̻̫̜̺̖͈͔̤͈͕̪̗̼̮͎͉̪͇̩̦̪̙̰̑́̈́̅̇ͥ̑ͭͫ͋͒ͭ͗͂ͣ̽ͬ̇̆ͯ̾͐͒͗ͧ̓̽̚̚s̜̼̻̱͍ͨ͆ͨ́̽͑ͫͧ͋͊̓͌̂̏ͣ ͉͇͚̼͕̜̹̣͓̬̫͍̻̘̲̮̭̤̥̥̘͍̼̜̠͍̝̳͔̞̪̮̰̲͚̜͛ͮ͑͂ͮ̒ͧ̂ͫ͛͛ͣ͋̈ͧͣͣͮ͋͛̒ͫ̐ͧ͊̒̎͌̑̃͌͐͋͂̏ͣͮ͋̊͐̆͒ͮ̐ͦ̓̚r̠̹̰̜͈̟̞̪̘̲͍̖͖̠͔ͧ̂̋̐͂ͦ̋̑͑ͧ̅̐e̫̺͕̫̖̥̜̺͕̮̟͈͚͖̙͖͓͖̻̼̼͖̳̻̰̼͓̪̯̤̗̋̐̉̓͒̍ͣ̓̃ͣͮͤͣ͋͒̌͛̈̄ͤ̀̒͒̀͌́ͅá̻̝̱̄̑̕͟ḽ͎̮͙͍͖̭̯̦̺̞̦̲̯̞̥̼͈̙̖̻ͦ͒̃ͭ̋ͬͪ̍̿̓̆̏̏ͫ̀́ͤ̔̈́̈́ͤͫ͋̌̿ͪͪ͘ͅͅl̥̥̲̹͔̱̻̗̳̗̦̘͚ͨͧ̾ͨ͛y͖̗͖͕̼̟̝͕ͫ̉̇ͤ́ͯ̿͆̇͟ ̼̪̟̮̣̳̲̺̹̤̬̖̺͖̰̩͎̣̤̫̯̣̦̹̝̻̠̠̱̍ͬ̒̾ͮ͐̉̑̐̓ͬ̆̓ͪͬ̌͆̈́ͬ̑̉͗ͤͩ̑̊͋̅ͨ̽͆̌ͅj̙̳͇̳̙͍̗̝̞͖̻̹̱̜̪̻̭͚̫̜̭̻̯͖͕̘̭̦̦͉̩̲̱̤͖͈̙̝̝̼̱̥͔͖̩̞̝̞̇͑͆ͪͬ̔ͫ͊͒̑ͮ̔ͨ́ͩͩ̿͗̾̂̀ͣͥ̊͆̈́ͬͨ͑͂̌̏ͮ̃͛ͭ̐͐̀̇̔ͩ̚̚ͅus̼̱̰͍̼͎͖̝̞̩̥͙̼̦͓͉̮͈̳̜͓̫̜͑̈́͆̇ͨ̾̈́̓͑͂ͥ͒͐t͓̟͙͈̞͈͎̳̥̼̙̲̜̟̭̫̺̰̗̝͍̹̤̠̻̳͇ͬ̈͐̒͐̐͒ͤ̈̏͒̽ ͔̥̲͎͉͎͖̭͎̝̩̭̓͋̓ͣ̀̉̂̍̆ͫͮ̃̓̏̓ͮ͗̂̉͛̉̚̚҉̟̲͉̻̟̻̪̺̩͔̰̟͔͔̦̯̙͙͈͆ͤ̋ͩ̈́̈́̏ͮ͐̅͆ͮ̉͊̋̅̾̎͜ͅͅa̴̛̟̠̙̜̫̳̼͎͉̘̮̯̱̲̺̺͉̭̥͍͙͎͙̣̱̗͖̝̻̺̲̰̜͙̦͎ͣͮ̓͛͊ͣ͑͊̈̎̊̈́̀̀͒ ̗̭̞͚̙͚͖̼͈̱͉̙͈͎̞̤̦͖̖̼͖͚̙̯͕͚͛̌ͬͩ͑͐ͥͮͣ͐̑̎ͬ́ͨ̿̑͐͊͋ͩ̍̏͗̄ͨ̏̏ͫ̈ͨ̂̌ͅͅr̡̩̭̍ͧab̶̞̗̱̣͖̪͒́ͨ̏͞҉̩̞̱̼͖́ͩb͍̲̰̠͇͔͕̱̘̦̊̅ͨ̊ͪ̿ͧ́i͕͙̳͎̘̼̝͉͇͇͍̹̩̦̗̻̲̥̘̫̫̖̠̞̞͖̰̯̝̹̤̬̣̦̼̳͓̗͈͍̠̰̋͋ͩ͂̈́͆͂ͭͤ͛͒͋ͮͯ̓̉̊ͨͦͧ̏̆͂̓ͯ̄̓̋̀̊̔̐ͯ̔̑̋ͮ̓̄͆ͧ̊͗ͤ̊ͬ̃̄ͩ͒̐̚ͅͅt̵͚̞̤͔͓͙̯͔̠͚̲͙̓ͫ͐̔͋ͤ̇͂̇ ͎͖̺̩͖̪̜̳̖̲͍͔̮͔̹̦̩̠̣̮͓̰̼̠͓̹ͣ̉̈͆ͩ͋̓͛̃̾ͤ̒ͯ̄̏ͯ͂̉̏̏ͨ̔̃o͍̅͏̵̧̳͎͉̦̥͔͙̞̺͈̠̫̩̱̙̜̺̩̮̻͎̱͚̲̼̭͇͚̥̏̊͗̽ͤ̑̌ͩ͗ͩ̂ͯ̋͗ͩͣ̐ͤͅͅn̦̱ͪ͆̓͐ ̠̬̩̠͍̜͚͙̣̖̺̗̇̅ͥ̍͐̄͗̿̍ͣͭͥ̽ͦͫ̚̚š̭̦̟̭̪̫̤̼͙̗̻͓͍̙͔̯̪̱̮̻̪̘̱̯̺͚̩̯̙̹̖̰͔̐ͨͨ̅͌ͥ͌̈ͭ͐̌ͯ͆̾̒̃̍ͮ́̎͊̃ͣ̐͆ͮ̈̿̃͊ͬ̐̽͗ͦͦ̚̚̚̚ͅt̼̣͉̦͎̖̜ͮ̊̅̿ͤ͑ͯͦ̑͗̅̚̚èr̈ͮ̌̚ŏ̹͔̗̘͍̖͉͓̠̘̤̳͙͎̹̖̙͓̭͈̘͈̻̆ͪ̑́̐̃̓ͫͮ͊͊͋͗̓̾̾̏̄ͫ͊ͩ͐̓͂͐͒̿ͮ̍ͥͮ̀͋i̡̱̳̟̰̱̼̙ͥ̎̔̋̂̊ͥ̕͜d̬͔̺͙̘̯̤͓̩̯͋͂͐̊̑̀͐̃s͍̫̲͖͈͓̦͎̭͓̻̪ͯ͗ͪ̈́ͮͬ͆̾̌.̶̙̖̖̹̹̣̮̎͂ͫ̈͂̒ͪ͛͆̕͟ͅ


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> ωθθμγ


now you be speaking earthbound splatoon psi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

It's 1:58


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Γδσηηυφττδφξξφδδ ρακαδε


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

a man has fallen into the river in lego city


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Γδσηηυφττδφξξφδδ ρακαδε


now you be speaking breakfast psi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Í̸̢̧̢̨̛̮̤̣͕͉̹̦̠̥̻̥̭̖̯̞̹̻̜͍͈̟͉̜̺͇̰͍̣̣̟͇̠̫̠̤̹̞̙̦͙̤̺̔̄̈́́̒͑̄͑͋̏̋͌͂̇̈́̈́̅̄́̌̐̍̅̍̉͑̓̎̅̾̈́̑̿̀̾̾̿̀̊̓̚̚̚͜͜͜͝͝͝ ̵̢̧̢̧̧̧̧̡̡̡̜̣̝̳̱̝̮̱̲͕͚̟̳̱͚̝̪̟͙̤̟̣͉͚͖̱͇̙̖̗͓͖͓̺͔̭̺̯̪̣͉͉̺̗͖̪̠̱̟̹̰̫͐͆͋̍̈́͛͑̃̈́͆̆͋̏̌́̃̎̀̾̑̏̄͛̒̓̊͌͒̉̓́̉̈́̾̓̿̇̊͊̐̕̚͘̚̚͜͠͠͠ą̶̨̧̨̡̢̠̬̰̬͇͙̞̩̲̲̺͇̣̝̳̠̰̘̪̥̪̳̬͎͕̩̮͔̯̥̼̣̪̭͈͕̙͉͖͓͍̞̩̭̳͕̤̑́̆́̽̂͆̈́̈́̿̊̀̎̍̊͊͘̚͠͠m̶̡̢̧̧̡̤͖̝̖̜̗̝̻̜͉͖̪̤͎͖͈̜̣̜̻̜̥̠̻̙̖̲̤̳̣͚̠͚̜̙̗̩̯͇͉̣͕̟͇͚̪̘͕͉̙̋̓̓͊̀̂͜͜͝ ̴̧̡̢̢̢̛͙̙͕̜̱̰̦̭̜͚̞̙̠͍̹̗̟͙͓̖͚͇͙̖͓͚̞̥̤̪̼̲͈̞̞̘͉̜͙̦̰̟̮͚̠̖͚̫̗͓̼̣̲̔̾̈̈́͑̉̇́̏̈́̃̊̃̿́̓̀̾͛̒̕͜͠ͅb̴̨̢̧̡̛̦͖̠̳͍̭̳̭͇͚̻̫̖̻͉̯̪͙̼̟̻̟̮̝̦͖̠̺͇͕̦̽̊͗̌̓̔̄͆ͅͅǫ̸̨̡̗̮̼̻̰̭͔̰̱͕̺̥̼͓̝̹͖̦͈͔̙̩͙̹̦̟͙͔̺̮͍̞̠̉̄̾̒͊̈́́̿̽͜͜͜ͅͅͅt̵̡̡̢̡͇̳͕̩͚̦̘̣͙̟͍̞̙͇̮̜̬̦͓̹̝͚͕̗̟̙͈̙̱̟̊̄͌̌̓̏͌́̀̒̃̄͛̇̋̃̈́̌͜͜͠͝͝ḩ̴̛͈͚͎͈̘̗͕̲̯̮͈̦̠̪̲̺̳̻̍͒̽̊́͊̈́̀́́͂̀̓̾͌͒͐̈̐̑̈͒̏̄͋͒̐̎̆̽̄̒̇͑́̅͘̕̚͝͠ ̵̡̡̛̮͙̖̲͍̼̖̗͈̹͈̥̗͓̙͖̞͔̮̫̎̿̈́̊͆͊̔́́̈́͘̕̕͝͝a̶̢̡̲̱͓͖͎̘̥̦̱͚̖̫͖̜̙̜͉͚͚͖͐͌̀̾̌̎̔̀̄͊͆̒͛̎̄͒̇̀͛̌̌̋͘͘͠͝͝͝ ̴̨̢̢̝̩͍̩̘̣̥̻͎̦̩̳̼̮̮̝̜̜͕͎̘̼̟͍͉͉͖̩̩͉̱̮̜̦̹̝̰͉̼̭̪̳̟͕̯̞̯̭̳̹̗̦̞̤͖̝̙͚̆̀̐͛̄̑̎̅́͋̌̆̐̽́̎̌̎̐̓̂̐͐̀̾̀̈̋̈͑̚͘͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅș̵̡̜̻͉̱̩͇̥̥͉̣̭̻̟̺̝̼̦͈̦̥̫̳̜͔͍̞̹̮͊̈́̆͑̌͗̕ͅͅq̶̡̧͉̱̪̯̠̠̪̗̖̬̹͓̱͈̩̭̘͓̖̖͎͖̜͖̳̱̜͎̰͈̖̯̳̰̫̮̭̹̪̖͍̫̪͚̟̅̉̉̋̾̅͌̄̋͘͜͠ử̸̡̨̨̡̨̡̢̢͉̱̮͓̝͙̤̟̖̹̙͚̩̖͙̻̦͎̲̳̳̩̹͚͖̱̥̮̣͇̪̦͚̤̠̜̓̀̋́̒͆̎̓̔̈́̀͒̑̆̈́̃̔́̈́͒͋͊̎͑̌̎̿̉̑̑̄̂́̈͌̈̏̚͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͝͠͠ͅį̶̡̨̧̛͇̞͔̯͕̩̺͕̩̬͕͍̩̙̰͉̫̫̙̜͖̲̪͙̰̘̥̖͉͉̭̭̖̙̠̖̪̙͈͚̫̞̫̭͍̜̪̫͎̓̍̂̈́̐͂͑́̀͛̒̃͋̈̈́̊̽͒̚͝ͅͅͅd̸̢̢̢̨̛̛̠͚̭̩͚̘̼̯̼͖̫͎̣̻̬̤̟̳̹̞̍͒̈̍͂̈͐̇͋͋̀͑̊̿̓͗̈̃̅͐̓̒̓̿͒͒̾̇͆̇̂̈́̇́̆̊̒̈́͆̇͛̊̈̈́͆͘̚͝͝͝͝͝ͅ ̸̧̢̨̡̝̭̺̖͇͖̣̬̫̹̖̯̰͔̣̭͙͎̺̖̰͈̖̻̹͉̻͉̫̪̯̲͍͈̗̖̖̘͍̹͈͆̽̒̔͛͒̐̏̅̈́̇̉͋͐̍͆̄̎̍̎̀̐͋͆̉͛́̉̂̄͗͂̓̓͑̾̊̾͗͒͂̎̂̂͆͆͊̈́̚͘̚͠͠ͅà̵̧̡̨̛̻̰͙̯̰̺͕̰̤͓͎̠̭̖̻͇̰̱̯̙̳̫̦̻͖̼͔͇̠͔͖̭̲̭͕̙̹̤̫̥̪̮̯̭̫͇̭̌̂̀̏͂̃̿͂̅̑̒̌̅̽̒̀̑̈́̎̚͜͝͝͠ṉ̵̨̢̢̨̡͈̺̝̳̭͔̟͕̫̪̦͚̤̘̹̳͈͉̗̜͙͔̻͇̻͕̰̳͚͌̔́̉͂̎̊̔̚̕͜͜͝ͅd̷̡̢̡̳̳̝̹̥̼̙̥̝̠̤̞͇̣͍͉̺̰̤̙̣̱̮̖̪͎̉̐̈͗̓̾͗̀̅̒̓̇͆̓͆́̓́͆̋̇̂͒̇̓̒̌̿̀͋̈͑͒̇̐̃͛́́̑̅͑̓̈̀̎̿͑̿̆̊̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͜͝͝͠͝͝ ̵̨̨̢̧̨͙́̀̋̊͗̈́̈͂͋̄̍̀͌̐̉̇̃̀̈́̋̑̋̽́̈́͘̕̕̕͠͠͠͠͝͝à̶̡̘̝͍̺͙͕̳̯̖͉̩̼̗͖͙̐̾̒̆̔͒͋̚̕͝n̸̛̙̪̹͓̣̪̯̄̔̎̓̍̓́̇͆̉̅̃̍̆̐̔̏̄̋͌̽̈́͊̒̀͒̀̆̐̐̊͗̄̉̉̀̉̇̌͆͊͐̾̉͘̚̕̕̕͝͠͝͠͝͝ ̷̨̢̧̢̛̮͓͙̘͙̞̞͓̹̱̭̼̺̦̙̻͔̗͖͚̲̼̱͎̼̲̮̻̟̼͖̬̖͉̱͎̞͈̟͚̠̱͖̙̣̺̘̯͈̝̱͈͍͗̔̅̓̀̂͆̆̇́͜͜ͅọ̸̢̜̫̞͇͕̈́̐̈́͆̊͑̑̏̀̀̂̓͐͑͋̉̔̔̽̄̋̀͂̎͆̅̀̾̂͗͘̕͜͝͠c̸̢̢̢̧̢̛̛̛̠̣͓͚̭̜̹̼̳͖̱̼͖̝͈̬͕̩̭̳̠̣͇̳̲̥̺͍̥̠͉̻̼̺͍̘͕̬̙̣̩̝̪̮͍̮̞͈̫̉̾͗͌̈́̽̅̂̑̃̽̅̽͛͛̌̽͋̎̈́̕̚͝͝t̴̨̧̨̨̙̭̻͓̘͖̼̙̪̳̗̜̘̰͛̎̀́̐̄̉͑͋̌̃̎̓̈́̐̕͝͝͠ǫ̸̢̧̯̞̝͙̬͚̪̥̬͉̻͓͉̺̥̬̥̳̯̫̹̗̭̩̥͉̫̙̮̠̠̬̼̹͕͉͖̬̟͕̰̻͈͔͙͗͌̐́̄̄̑͐͊̍͘͜p̴̢̢̛̬͓͚̩͆̓̀̐̆̑̇̒͛͂̌̂̓͑̋̿͊͐̀̂͒͒͑̄͑͑̇̓̒͂̌́̄̍̓̓̇̂̚͘͘͠͝͠ù̸̧̨̢̧̠̙͍̙̤̱̦͓̰̱̮̲͈̖̖͍̟̤̈͗̌̈́͒̑͑͊͋̾̎͊̑͛̓̔̀͊̅͂͗̅̈́̌̇̍̐̍͛͛̀́̓̒̀̚̚̚͝ş̸̨͕̰̣̗̱͚̱͚̟͎̲̥̜̰̓͛̉̆̏̽̌̂̇͋̒̇̓̇̇͊̌̅̈́̽͊̄͌͗͘̕̚͜͝ͅ ̶̡̹͚̲̪͓͉̳͇̰͚̼̦͓͓͓̭̠̫̫̜̤̫͈͉̟̼͍͚̙̻̭̺͍̪̥̻̣͍̼̬͔̠̫͍͔̥̜̣̥̠̻͍͇͇͍̰̌̃͂̈́̂͗̋̔̎̒̂̂͒̑͑̏̕̚̚͜͜͠ͅͅͅā̸̧̨̡̡̧̢̡̛̛̻͇̗͔̻̟͈̯̜͙̩͇͈͕̺͖̭̹͔̠̟̟̼̞̙͚͈̠̩̝̲͈̣̪̝̗̜̲̻̤̹͖̳͉̪͚͍̘͎̺̻͆̌̈́̎̓̐͋͆̑̏̒̿́̆͂̓́͊̌̔̈́̄͒͋͋̌̒̈́̈́̃̾̽́̽̎̅͑̑̂͌́̌̓̈́̅̏̄̇̍̓̚̚͠͝͝͠͠͝ͅt̴̜̭̰̳̥̒͆͆̇͊͆͊͂̒̀̅́͊̄̆̎̚͘̚̚͠͝͝͝ ̴̡̢̧̞͙̪̰̲̩͎̱͇̘̰͈̗̫͚̙̟̥̮̖͎̫͓̘̲̗͎̠͔̖̞̦̗͍̣̬͉̥̩̩͓̺̠͚͎̪͗̒̉̍̆́͒͗͗̇͑̾̇̈́̀͂̓̈͊͊̆͂̈́͛́̋͊̂̈́͒̅̓̈̕͜͝͝ͅt̷̨̨̨̨̧̢̧̛̪̱̥̘̫̠̯̘͉̺̮̗͉̤̮͕̯̠͈̗̻̣̯̟̝̲̮̞̮̪̘̣̺͎͍̘̝͙̰̩͕̩̠̯͎͉̳̭̗̥̟̏̽̀̍͋̌̽́͐̒̿̃̍͌͐͆̎̍͑̓͐̋̔̇̏͑̎̚͜͝ͅͅḣ̶̢̧̧̨̜̘͈̘͇̳͚̱̜̣͓̣̹̥͍̖͊̏̔͒̅̆͑̏͋͑̇̂̈́̆̒̈́̈́̾̏̅͊̓͋͗́̄̆̾̑́͑̑̓͑̾̈̇̋̋͒̿̂͋̆͒͑́́͒̎͂̈́̆̓̓̚̚͘͘͝͠e̴̡̢̢͔̲̮̞̼̭̰̼̦̯̘̥͈̻̦̤̜̟̲̺̺͈̫͚͉̠͎̫̙͍͙͍̺̼͉̦̝̯̾̍̒̔̑̌̍́̈́̐̓̀̑́̂̑̈̐̓͐̋̒̿̈͛̅̈́͐̃͋͆̒̓̕͜͠͝͝͠͠͝ ̴̧̨̛͚̲̳͙͓̲͓͈̲͔̲̲͌̓̀͑̽̃̇͋͌̀̑̌͛͊̈̿̀̾̔͘͘͜͝͠ͅs̴̨̤̝̰̭͍̳̹̪͎̼̫̜̬̲̝̝̓́͌̿͗̇ä̸̢̡̧̡̨̡̛̹̣̠̮̯̩͕͔͍̦͇̩̮̘͎̪͙̻̲̪̥̺̯̗̫͈͓͖̯̥͈͖͎̩̠̹͙́̐͑̾̿̈͜͜͠ͅͅm̸̢̢̨̡̡̢̨̬͙͇͔͍͍̦̺͔̗͎̙̫͇̘̭̥̹̦̭̻̥̲͔̝̻̣̝͉͓̮̼̦͖̳̠̝̥͔̟͍͈͉͔̜̠͙̬̟̮̫̅̿͒̆͒̀͂̈́͒̾̌̊̿͒̅̈̐̐̿̈́̉̽̂͂́̂̂̄̇̎̅̿̏͊̆̎̅̕͘͠͝͝͝͝ͅe̵̡̢̧̡̨̛̛͇̪̠̬͉̝̤͇̼̰̲̣̹̣̻͓͎͓̥͓̳̯͙͔̘̖͍̟̫̱̪̩͉̼͚̖̹͍̫̘̦̳̹͉͖̰̹̪͌̽́̓̎́̈́͌͗̅͛̄̿̈́̋̆̂̈́̊͗̾̕̚͘ͅͅͅ ̸̢̢̧̧̫͍̭̠̥̲̞͍̝̦̘̦̣̞̪̭̙̞̟͎̯̗̤̣̞͎̺̺̜̰͛͋͗̒̎͋͒͜ͅț̴̨̛̩̝͎̻̹̯̱͎͇̲̬̬̪͔̖̹͙̦̼̣͎̙̩͈͔̳̣͈͓̥̤̮̭̖̯̯͒̂̎̎̈́̅̃̒̌͆̓̑̇̿͗̔̈́̾̋̔̂̅͐̆̿̽̉͋̕̕̚͜͜͠͠ͅͅͅï̸̧̩̦͓̝̺̬͔͎̮̩̠̭̻̺̲̫̗̪̜̘̙̥̖̠̖̹̹̼̖̙̰̰̩̜̫͕̫̄͗̀̈̂̆̅̅̋̒͗̋͗̿͒̅̈́̂̈́̉̑̈́̑̆̈́͂̋̇̈́͌̊̒͌̈́͂͑̀̋̉͛̌̅̀͗͑̈́̈́͛̎̏̏̐͘̕͠͠͝͠m̶̨̡̡̧̡̗͓͈̩̤͎̬̜̰̱̞͖̖̭̝̯̗̺̻̲̻̬̹̺̠̦̝̮͖̪̥͕̲̦̹̩̫̖̜̬̥͉̬̩̱̲̥̣͕̤͔̠͗̊ê̸̛̛̤̣̌̌̋̍͑̎̐̉͌̾̀̃̏̑̋̓̈́͗͋͛̒̆̆͒͒̍̎̾̕̕̚̕͘͘͝͝


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

oh no
also we enxssi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> a man has fallen into the river in lego city


Ηξγ


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ηξγ


hëy


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ηξγ


now you be speaking greetings earthbound psi


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> hëy


Δσιηδυηηγδυγφ


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

WOAAAH


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Ô


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W-woomy?!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Guys we need to stip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> .̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ.̴̧͓͚̥̹̬̝͉͖͍͚͎͕͉̦͙̐͗ͭ͆ͤ̂ͯ͋ͭ͐̏̂ͩͪ̎ͨ̕̚͜͞҉̸̡̨̨̛̙̰͓̹͖̜̱̺̲̞͈̗̬̞͚̣̪͖͉̺͚͈̠̪͈̞̺̩͚͔̟͍̭͉͎̪̥̗̼̳͖̩͓͍̰̮̬͎͋̿̑̓͊ͪ͐͋̈ͪ̾̋͊̑ͧ́ͨ̉͒̈́̃́́̈ͧͧ͗̆̓̋ͪͥͧͣͬ̓͘͟ͅ͏̨̞͜͟.̸̵̶̸̨̧̡̛̰̺̦͖̙͙̩̭̙̝̣̟̹̪̹̠̰̖͈̗̋ͩ͌̾ͯ́̂ͤ̆̾͂͋̈ͦ̎̾͂́́͊́́͌ͧ͛̋̂ͨ̊ͮ̅ͩ̾̅ͣ͞ͅ͏̠̫̘̪̪̲͎̲̤͍̯̩ͨͯ̃͛̄͗.̡̜̖̠̟͙̮̹̰̜̣̹̻͈̰̥͇̙̩͔̺̜ͬͩ͒͂ͧ̓̉̈̔̉ͬͯͣ͂̃ͣͯ̿̑̍ͭ̾͆̇̏̽̐̿̉̒̇͐ͦͩ̌̆͋ͥ̈̈́ͩͤ͆͂͋͌ͨ̍͌̀̚ͅ҉̶̨̧̨̨̡̬͖̹͍̞̯̖̳̣̥͙͇̙͓̺̳̫͚̙͈̼̰͕̪̩͈͚̠̟̮̞̠͉̤̱̥̖͍̦̭̥̲̥͓̩̪͕̭̲̞̮̙̺̹̹͖̓̀ͭ͋ͬ̆̔͂̓͂̂̽ͬ̆͗̏̈͗͛ͤ̇͛ͣͣ͑͂̏̌̏͗̕͘͠.̬͎̞̼̜̪̘̱̭̫͙̗͆ͭͬͦ̀̋͒̒͂ͣ̓̏ͤͭ̉̈́ͪ̎̑ͦ̿̎̇̾͊͊ͬͧͭ̅̈̌ͮͭ̔̐̿ͤ͘͟͟͟͞҉̤̹̐̀̆̇͌ͪ̾ͩ̉̆ͥͩ͘͡͏̴̶̬̖̖͈̪͇͕͕̥͚͖̲̘͎̤͖̮̦̹͚͂ͯ̒͊̑̒̅ͨ̔͒̍ͩͬͬͫ̂ͬ̓̃ͨ̋̿͘̕̚͏̴̧̢̜͖̯͓͎̟̣̜͈̣̞͓̪͈̳̥̣̖̰͖͕̜͈̱̭̺̠̰̜͍̤̲̭͕̥͚̫͖̰͍̟͙̠̜̺̞̘̬̠̗̞̫͙̗͖̟̖̹̙̝͕̞̳͓̟̰̩͉͚̺̯͎͓̬͚̦̱̦̝̤̟ͥ̑ͧͤ̂ͭͮ̇́ͨ̌̆͗̀ͩͬ̾͗͊ͩ͊͛͒͆̄̉̋̎̆ͦ̆ͯ̾͛ͪ̀̉ͥ͗̆ͦ́̾̇̇͊͐͑͋̍̀ͣ͗ͨ͂͗̓ͥ͆ͩ̽̅̑̿͊̑̃̈ͯ̇̓̃ͩͧ͌ͪͩͯ̚̚͜͢͠҉̴̸̡̬̩͙̬͔̻̱̻̪̝̜̰͈̯̝͖̜̰͖͕̦̖͇̣́̉͆̎͂ͩ̒̃͒̔ͪͥͫ̆̑ͯ̎͆̋͠͝.̡͇͉̼̤̭̬̲̲̟͉͔͎̩̭̻̺͍̫̌͐͒ͥ̉͌͒ͮͬ̿ͨ͐̆̾̾̀̋̃̚͢͠ͅ.̷̡̢͉̯͉̜̗̮͕̗͍̥̙̻̥̤̝̪̫̻̱̯̯͍͈̞̩̱͕̩͕̞̙̞̜̱̳̘̲̱̫ͨ̒͊̓̌̓ͩͪͥ̔́͒͒͋ͨ͑ͭ̑͊̓́ͩͩ̏̅ͪ̒̀͋͌ͣ̓ͤ̏̈ͥ̂̏ͥͥ͋͆̍͆͗̾ͥ̈ͪ̽̆ͬ̔̑̚͘͟͜.̶̴̵̵̢̡̛̭̺̳̤̣͎̥͓̗͔̣͙̬̻̝͍̮̟̬̥͇̩̪͇̰̱̭͓̣͔̞͉̘̪͙̰̻͖̜͈̞̥̠͔̩͓͓̞̼͙͓͎̣̝͇͔̪͎̗̩̪̼̝̓ͪ͛ͨ͌ͩ̂̓ͪ̔͋̔̾̂̐ͮ͋͛́̓͋͌̈ͧ̒̊̀͒̎ͭ͑̍̄̇͛̾ͬ̑͑̌ͭ̎͛ͩͨ̓̆͂͆̀ͯ̏͆͒̇̆͒̓̚̚̚͢͜͢͜͢͞͝ͅͅ


Κξξξξξξξξξξξξξ


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

pinkshade broke the text


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Guys we need to stip


Okey


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Guys we need to stip


ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Now what


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

im hungery i am goign to eat a foond


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I feel no remorse


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292854 pinkshade broke the text


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

My allergies are awful right now


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292855


Oh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 292855


I still feel no remorse


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Oh


How is dangling rope brah going


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

Guys who stole the win when you weren't looking? This peep!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292856


I hate you with a passion


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Guys who stole the win when you weren't looking? This peep!


Veemo?


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

Daaang I'm back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

beans


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I hate you with a passion


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292857


nooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Guys who stole the win when you weren't looking? This peep!


Do you know where packige is


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Do you know where packige is


Mailbox


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m gonna go eat m&ms and cry later nerds


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna go eat m&ms and cry later nerds


moodē


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Booyah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m gonna go eat m&ms and cry later nerds


Bring me pakige when you come back


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

my 3 braincells after an hour in this thread


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> How is dangling rope brah going


it goign good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Booyah


Veemo?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Booyah


woah you’ve been gone


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

How are there so many people posting- 
Oh, and I took the win yo.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh my.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

What is happening here


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it goign good


is transform tool working correctly


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292858
> my 3 braincells after an hour in this thread


I hate these images


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Mailbox


You lied


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292858
> my 3 braincells after an hour in this thread


Please stop i a, begging you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening here


Woomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I hate these images


^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> Woomy?


What is this c h a o s


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

This thread is past rock bottom


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> What is happening here


I DESIRE HEAVILY OF PAKIG


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> This thread is past rock bottom


Agreed but it's amazing


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Please stop i a, begging you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I DESIRE HEAVILY OF PAKIG


WHAT IS IN PAKIG


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

V e e m o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> WHAT IS IN PAKIG


SWITCH LITE


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

Puurrlease. U ain't gonna win.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> SWITCH LITE


FRONT DÜR


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Puurrlease. U ain't gonna win.


I NEED PIKAGE TO MAKE MY ISLAND


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Bring me pakige when you come back


I can give you this one green m&m


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I NEED PIKAGE TO MAKE MY ISLAND


BÆKË DÜRĖ


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I can give you this one green m&mView attachment 292860


Yum


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Puurrlease. U ain't gonna win.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BÆKË DÜRĖ


They ain’t there


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

I can give some chewed up gum


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I swear it’s not a skittle


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They ain’t there


ÜHNDÏR BÖŚHĖ


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can give some chewed up gum


That is not pockage


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I swear it’s not a skittle


_now that you said that I'm suspicious_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That is not pockage


_but it good_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


*stop I'm begging you*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


ÑÖ PŁÈÄŠË ŃÔÓÖŒÕÒŌ


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


*Kill it with fire*


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

I. Want. To. Win.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

i also love that shutterstock has a hyper realistic trollface now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _now that you said that I'm suspicious_


_You really think I would lie to you _*f̣͙̝͚͈͉̦͖͔̱̽̿͗̓̒ͭ̆͂̌̋̊ͅr͙̤̝̜̯i̤̘͙͍̯̐͑̾̽̈en̫̳̳̬̳͉̥ͪ̎̎͗̇͗̓d̬̥̩͓͕͎̺͔̣͔̤̺̠̠̖̞̝̬̙̜̫̻̏?̊̍͌ͤ?̊ͯͧ̍̌̑̓̃̆̎͆́̏̍ͬ*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i also love that shutterstock has a hyper realistic trollface now


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> I. Want. To. Win.


Who are you?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen








theres many more too


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


DONT ASK FOR THAT


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


NO MORE NO NO NO NO BURN IT NOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


*HOW DO I DISLIKE*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

HOW DO I DELETE ANOTHER PERSONS POST


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> theres many more too


No no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*IM TRYING TO EAT HERE*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I hate ittt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> theres many more too


Cursed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


It’s slightly less worse but still absolutely horrible


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Just as cursed as me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


HIS IRIS IS STICKING OUT


----------



## TotalLoser (Jul 27, 2020)

im winning


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

HELP


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


Esphas please lock this thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Me waiting for pacmanage


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292863
> Me waiting for pacmanage


CHEK AMZON FOR DELIVRY STATS


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

a personal favourite


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite


S T O P


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292863
> Me waiting for pacmanage


This is the first search result is this what you wanted


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite


THIS ONE IS THE WORST NOOOOOOOOOO WHY IS IT WRINKLY


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

hi I'm ba-

WHÂT ĀHHHH *NÒÖÔÓØŌÕ*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> a personal favourite


ads eh hfs NO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

IM DEAD


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I HAT I T


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hi I'm ba-
> 
> WHÂT ĀHHHH *NOOOOOO*


*RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN FRIEND*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

N O


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

this ones pretty good too


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

IT IS BAD. O KN M ONJ O

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> this ones pretty good too


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN FRIEND*


its too late. I already had to throw out my food. (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

its done


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*IM OUT YOU GOTTA DRAW THE LINE SOMEWHERE AND THIS IS IT*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

MOM IM SCARED


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

((I know it’s not supposed to be here till tomorrow but AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA))


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

guys you may want to sit down for this next one


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292867
> its done


BAD TIME ENXSI

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> guys you may want to sit down for this next one


NO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> this ones pretty good too


NONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> guys you may want to sit down for this next one


oh no

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> BAD TIME ENXSI


oh ok


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292867
> its done


you named it ultimate hacker .png but
PLS NO FREEHELIUM


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> guys you may want to sit down for this next one


S̴̢̡̛̤̤̰̗̙͕̞͉̞̟͖̤͙̝̫͎͕̖̞̹̲͌̀̈̓̀͛̍̔͜T̸̡̨̨̨̛̟͙̫̲̼͚͖̖͍͓̗͚̟̟͇̗͉͎͔̯̦͊̆͛͂͊̈́̈͌́͛̅̽͑̍̔̒̐͋͆͘̕͘͠Ø̷͉̞̜̼͈̹͖͚̜̲̳̮͈̲͕͌́́̈́͂̊͋̋͑̊̀͋̿̇̚͜P̴̖͎̫͕͇̩̈̏̽͋̈̽̐́͜ ̴̡̹̲͕̳͔̞̲̼͍̗̩̣̜̯̥̜̦̠̖̩̖̟͓͕͎̼̽̃̈́̇́̏̅̈͗̌̾͋̕G̴̛͈̊̅̈́̇̈́̏̽̾̈́̀́̄̅͘͝͝͠Ö̷̤͙́̾͆̍̉̈̉̍͌͛̋̕͠͠ ̴̡̧͚̪͍̪̙͔̤̘̩̙̪̟̱̼̯̪̯͖̱͈̂̈̓À̷̡͓̠̪̖͉̯̠͕͍͎̪͙̭͕͙̙͎̻̭͚̳̜͍͊̈́̇͋̽̋̑͆̏̿̀̋͛̚͘W̴̧̢̘̦͕͕͖͔̣͈̜͙̻̼̰̟̣͓͈̅̽́̔̋͂̍̈́͐̅̀̊̊̈́ͅͅÄ̴̧̢̨̛̬̫̟̬̟͈͉̠̲͓͎̮̙̙̉͗̒̋̔̐́́̚̚͘͜͝Y̴̢̛̩̪̟̭͚͎̭͙̤̜̦̩̖̦̖̩̘̤̪̳͍̳̮̬̓̽̑̐̌̓̊͐̽̑͗͐͘̚͠ ̵̖̳̣̱̣̼͋͒͐́̍̊͆͊̓͊ͅŅ̷̛̮͉̥̰̺̬̳̺͈̻̞̎́̈́̈́͂͛̃́̌͊̿͐̂̏̄͗̏̊͌͘̚͘̚̚͜͠͝͝͝ͅÖ̶̡̢͙̱̙̹̠̥̭̪͙̫̳̼̣̝̖͈͕͆̏̊̎̽̉̓̈́̃̑̏̋͌̿̃̈́́̑̉̔͛̾͊̑͆̕͜͜͠Ó̴̡̙͙̝̰̟͚̊̇̽Ø̸̨̧̧̨̰̣͇̺͈̰̹͍̺̥̰͚̖̟͓͉̇̈́̽͋̒͒͂͐̑̀͝Ơ̴̡̧̗͚̖͉̺͈̞̩̄̈́͗̔̏̄̀́̆̾͋̀͗̏̌͋͋̑̌̕̚̕͜ͅͅ
̵͈̏́̈̇̑̀̔͆͠͠
̴̨̨̛̛̛̻͓͙͖̮͍̝͈͕̳̮̩̰͍̗̬̜̜̫̲̦̭͎̯̦͙̈́̓̃͑̓̀͛͌̌̾̽̐́͗̆̽̐̒͐̎̒͛̊̽̕͜͝͝ͅK̶̢̛͕̲̙̱̤̘͓͉̖̥̮̣̊̈́͑͐̈́̈̈́̀͛͋̔̅̚̚͠͠Ī̶̧̧̥̠̥͖̞͉̘̜̭̬̤͔̪̼͈̀̈́͗̿̇̇̅͂̔̓̑͋̂̀̾̀͂̉̔̑͘͘̕͜͜͠͠͠͝L̸̨̢̧̛̛̟̺̘̪̯͇̟̯̺͚̱̲̟̥̠͖͋̈́͆̊͑̋̈̎̐̄͊̄̂̿͌̌̒͝͝ͅͅL̷̢̹̰̫̟̘̬̪̺̯̠͇̖͙̮̭͍̞̂̀͆̈́́̈́̈́͒̒̓̂́́̆͊͌͝͝͝ͅ ̴̡̭̤̦̬̦͚̝̖̪͉̝̣̘̟̖̺̌͊̋̂͌͌͂̓̽̎̄͒̎͑̊̒̽̀̀̓̓̈́̑͂̍̾̚͠͝Î̵̺͇̙̤̞̹̖͔̠̭͙̠̘͚͇̮̮͕̥̻͔̈͋̅͑T̴̟̙̲̘̹̪̩͚̮̩̝̟̜͍̱͔̪͑̑̅̏͂̄̈́̉͘̚̚͜͠ͅ


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292867
> its done


Let’s just pretend the cursed didn’t happen and acknowledge this ok? Ok


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


PAIN
PAINNN

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Let’s just pretend the cursed didn’t happen and acknowledge this ok? Ok


Let’s do this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


aaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you named it ultimate hacker .png but
> PLS NO FREEHELIUM


hwo did you find out1!!11!1?!1?1?!!?1/////1?/


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


WHYYYYYY

IM DEAD IT KILLED ME WITH IT'S STAAARRREEE


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


>


*H A T R E D*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Can we ignore the existence and look at what Enxssi made


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Can we ignore the existence and look at what Enxssi made


Yea it’s actually good and blessed


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

also comes as a bed spread from human traffickers wayfair


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also comes as a bed spread from human traffickers wayfair


Shfdhfrjjh uhfffhbb noooooo


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i did an art1!!1!1!!!1


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also comes as a bed spread from human traffickers wayfair


*CEASE AND DESIST*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Forget any of this ever happened


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ya know, that was some good ramen

BEFORE I HAD TO THROW IT UP


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> also comes as a bed spread from human traffickers wayfair


delete this


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

stop quoting it 
you are keeping it relevant


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ya know, that was some good ramen
> 
> BEFORE I HAD TO THROW IT UP


I’m sorry for your loss
Guys we need to hold a funeral for the ramen


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

We’re geeting sbubby tonight


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

im going to go eat a sand now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

witch*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> im going to go eat a sand now


Mood

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> witch*


Please don’t eat a witch


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

rip


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

the final boss...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

It got buried two pages ago so here it is... again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> witch*


WITCH? I’m stuck in the woods cuz of a witch


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the final boss...


*NOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the final boss...


N O


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Would eating a witch be cannibalism or are they technically not human


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

@Enxssi do me next


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Would eating a witch be cannibalism or are they technically not human


Probably cannibalism


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Would eating a witch be cannibalism or are they technically not human


I did not need this in my life, thanks

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FreeHelium said:


>


Just ignore it guysss


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I did not need this in my life, thanks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Anytime friend


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

and its done, i can't believe they made so many of them lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Time to breathn't


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

anyways continue appreciating artwork


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank goodness


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_ahhhhhhhh_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 292870


Big mood


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 292870


I wish that was me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

do i have to repost it again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> do i have to repost it again


Probably


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

looks cool, i like it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

which one is better


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> which one is better


Yours


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_aaaaaa I want one
but what would I even be at this point_


----------



## Pikabun (Jul 27, 2020)

Never say never


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _aaaaaa I want one
> but what would I even be at this point_


enxssi has a queue


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pikabun said:


> Never say never


Who?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Just wait I’m hunting for mine


Something related to tide y’all over


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Guys I'm 86 now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just wait I’m hunting for mineView attachment 292877
> Something related to tide y’all over


 milk

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> Guys I'm 86 now


Guys i‘m 60 now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Guys I'm 86 now


Oh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

I'm 99


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm a 90 year old man don't tell josuke


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

What do we do now
I could host a smash bro’s arena


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> What do we do now
> I could host a smash bro’s arena


I don't have my Switch with me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I'm a 90 year old man don't tell josuke


_mayhaps that's why I always use boy avatars_


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

i think theres an obvious answer for who i'd be


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Well i could host it for everyone else until Seastar gets her switch back

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292878
> i think theres an obvious answer for who i'd be


ultimate CHEMICAL MAKEUP


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well i could host it for everyone else until Seastar gets her switch back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


sure!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Well i could host it for everyone else until Seastar gets her switch back
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't have smash


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

found it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

who here has smash then


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ultimate CHEMICAL MAKEUP



ultimate cursed individual


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i meant a sandwich


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292880
> found it


That looks like it was compressed fourteen times after Enxssi gave it to you


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who here has smash then


i do but its archived


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

so no one here has smash
great


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i meant a sandwich


Is my pic next


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who here has smash then


I do, but it doesn't look like anyone else does.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That looks like it was compressed fourteen times after Enxssi gave it to you


i havethe original ones, hold on

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



ohare01 said:


> Is my pic next


yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i havethe original ones, hold on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Put all them into a spoiler in your signature or sumn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> who here has smash then


Me. I’m rusty tho. Do we have to be friends tho (I’m nervous about giving stuff like that out)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Me. I’m rusty tho. Do we have to be friends tho (I’m nervous about giving stuff like that out)


no i can do arena ID


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> That looks like it was compressed fourteen times after Enxssi gave it to you


Yea I screenied it (I’m crud at those sorts of things)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> no i can do arena ID


Oh cool


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Yea I screenied it (I’m crud at those sorts of things)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


right click or hold on it
save image


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't think I will be able to go get my Switch without my brother asking why hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

It doesn’t let me do that on this site


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> i havethe original ones, hold on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


I wanna be Jotaro lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I just spent way too long updating my signature and it was not worth it-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I just spent way too long updating my signature and it was not worth it-


Hmm...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It doesn’t let me do that on this site


click or tap on it first

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> I just spent way too long updating my signature and it was not worth it-


OH MY GOD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I just spent way too long updating my signature and it was not worth it-


LMAO WHAT. saltyy did it once but as a punishment


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I have no plans of changing back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I have no plans of changing back


Jeremy is fuming


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Jeremy is fuming


Jeremey gave me 20000 characters it’s his fault for not expecting me to use every single one


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Jeremey gave me 20000 characters it’s his fault for not expecting me to use every single one


He didn’t mean it like this


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I wanna be Jotaro lol


ill use that one picture of genderbent jotaro as a reference


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

@Enxssi can you get a version of mine that isn’t slightly deep fried


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I just spent way too long updating my signature and it was not worth it-


_*PINKSHADE*_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> He didn’t mean it like this


I had to delete over half the script I will fight Jeremy for this

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> _*PINKSHADE*_


Yesssss? ÒwÓ


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ill use that one picture of genderbent jotaro as a reference


_wait that exists
show_


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ALL HAIL ART


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ART ART ART

ART CULT not that I can art


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

i just realized Seastar has fingers in the photo
oh no

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> ART ART ART
> 
> ART CULT not that I can art


ART CULTT


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _wait that exists
> show_


its on my tablet brb ima get it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_*genderbent Jotaro genderbent Jotaro*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I art a bit. I managed to make my pfp


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

@ohare01


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

We could use Enxssi’s things for art cult(tm)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i just realized Seastar has fingers in the photo
> oh no


?????????


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> We could use Enxssi’s things for art cult(tm)


i approve


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh gosh have I been running around with the weird version of my pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: My art


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

but ohare doesn’t have one atm, D:


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

General Enxssi cult-


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

*Magical boy cult.*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> but ohare doesn’t have one atm, D:


I'll use it when you're done :3


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

krappa.png


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Magical boy cult.*


Ello again do you know where packog is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292891
> krappa.png


Wha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Spoiler: My art
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292890


Where do I buy 100ft by 100ft of this masterpiece??


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292891
> krappa.png


I don’t know what emotion that is but same


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Where do I buy 100ft by 100ft of this masterpiece??


Wha-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

My art


Spoiler: Boop








I think I made it last month


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 292891
> krappa.png


thats a twitch thing right


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wha-


*TELL US WHERE TO PURCHASE ART*


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

I need to draw more


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

I would but :c


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> thats a twitch thing right


it is a ****ty kappa yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *TELL US WHERE TO PURCHASE ART*


?????????
Why would you want-
_*I used MS Paint.*_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

so art cult or no art cult?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

I would show my art but nah. It's gay


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so art cult or no art cult?


Y e s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so art cult or no art cult?


Aren’t we @Enxssi cult?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: I don’t really draw but I do things here’s my art


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

once everyone has an enxssi art art cult will begin

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aren’t we @Enxssi cult?


uh yeah


Pinkshade said:


> Spoiler: I don’t really draw but I do things here’s my art
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292895View attachment 292896View attachment 292897View attachment 292898


nide gfx


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292894


Ngl me right now. My dad bought me a graduation gift and i'm waaaaitttinggg


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

i may join this cult 👁


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i may join this cult 👁


well you must wait until your art is done


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i may join this cult 👁


do u art


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ngl me right now. My dad bought me a graduation gift and i'm waaaaitttinggg


I took the plunge on a lite so I can have the island of my dreams but Walmart is being on time right now and it’s angering me right now I WANNA START RESETTING MY LAYOUT NOW


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

My computer charger broke so I can’t use it and my charger isn’t coming until Thursday ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W o o m y


Woomy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I took the plunge on a lite so I can have the island of my dreams but Walmart is being on time right now and it’s angering me right now I WANNA START RESETTING MY LAYOUT NOW


I want to buy my sister a switch lite so she can play acnh but it's a lot. Plus she told me not to anyways,,


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT CULT*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> My computer charger broke so I can’t use it and my charger isn’t coming until Thursday ;-;


Oh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

WRONG THREAD OOP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Woomy


V e e m o


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292902


I HAVETHEPINKONEEE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

Oh no my art isn't good I can't show it.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I HAVETHEPINKONEEE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> Oh no my art isn't good I can't show it.


SO DO I WORM TWINS

I have a lot tbh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I want to buy my sister a switch lite so she can play acnh but it's a lot. Plus she told me not to anyways,,


I spent months thinking about it before I decided on it. I’m fine sharing an island with my parents but I crave full control of an island (plus I’ve always wanted to go SH)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

CULTCULT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> SO DO I WORM TWINS
> 
> I have a lot tbh


*Oh my gosh twiiiinnnsss we're worm on a string besties yes*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Art cults good and all but can I interest you in joining...

The bad art cult?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I love those worms on strings but I don’t have one at the moment ;-;


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *Oh my gosh twiiiinnnsss we're worm on a string besties yes*


*PINK WORM CULT PINK WORM CULT *


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I'll be back later


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

enxssi cult or worm cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I spent months thinking about it before I decided on it. I’m fine sharing an island with my parents but I crave full control of an island (plus I’ve always wanted to go SH)


See this is why my sister needs her own switch we tried to share an island but she lost interest because she had little control. Aaah but I just can't spend that kind of money.Not all at once especially before going to college. Even if my family gave me nearly 600 dollars..I'm just gonna buy little things..


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

art cult seems fun


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> enxssi cult or worm cult


E N X S S I C U L T


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *PINK WORM CULT PINK WORM CULT *


Y e s please


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Art cults good and all but can I interest you in joining...
> 
> The bad art cult?


join now for 10% off uh.... we'll figure out what later


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

enxssi art cult it is


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

i remember when 600 dollars felt like a lot, now im sitting here with 9k in my account twiddling my thumbs


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i remember when 600 dollars felt like a lot, now im sitting here with 9k in my account twiddling my thumbs


_what_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*WHY NOT BOTH CULTS???*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WHY NOT BOTH CULTS???*


BECAUSE THERE WOULD BE FIGHTS


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Art fight*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

i think you guys should do worm cult until im done with everyone's picture


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> BECAUSE THERE WOULD BE FIGHTS


Imagine it
*ENXSSI WORM CULT*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Imagine it
> *ENXSSI WORM CULT*


YES
WE COULD ALL BE DIFFERENT WORMS
AND THEY COULD DRAW THEM
S


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _what_


got a lot of covid relief money but 30% of it is taxable so i need some left over for tax season


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ooh I'll go draw one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YES
> WE COULD ALL BE DIFFERENT WORMS
> AND THEY COULD DRAW THEM
> S


I S T I L L N E E D A W A S P S T I N G


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I S T I L L N E E D A W A S P S T I N G


WASP STUNG WORM


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> YES
> WE COULD ALL BE DIFFERENT WORMS
> AND THEY COULD DRAW THEM
> S


*NOW YOU GET IT*


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


>


that man flexed on us americans


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

For the record I must always be upside down that is my only requirement for anything including me ever


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

he do be speaking minecraft enchanting table tho

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> For the record I must always be upside down that is my only requirement for anything including me ever


Upside down worm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bad worm bad worm



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: You asked for it



View attachment 292907


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 292906


me when i order on ebay from japan at 2am expecting it to arrive immediately


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i remember when 600 dollars felt like a lot, now im sitting here with 9k in my account twiddling my thumbs


I remember when 1 dollar was a lot. You know if I actually saved my money I would be at 2k right now.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bad worm bad worm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All worm good worm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> got a lot of covid relief money but 30% of it is taxable so i need some left over for tax season


H o l.d on covid relief money h old on where is my money??


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> H o l.d on covid relief money h old on where is my money??


idk about the states lol, i think you guys just have a stimulus thing? im getting a student benefit


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

ca$h


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

UH


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Bad worm bad worm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I can't see it


oh. it's just a worm


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

enxssi worm art cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> idk about the states lol, i think you guys just have a stimulus thing? im getting a student benefit


Where you live- I'm moving there. I wouldn't even get the money my parents would and donate to someone else. Like hold up I got college don't giveaway that moneeyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> oh. it's just a worm


But i wanna see :c


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I remember at one point I was trying to learn Japanese or something idk I don’t remember and I needed 2 words to translate for this thing and I was talking to my mom at the time so I asked her for the words and she said with zero hesitation in complete seriousness “cash money” and I never really recovered from that-


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I remember at one point I was trying to learn Japanese or something idk I don’t remember and I needed 2 words to translate for this thing and I was talking to my mom at the time so I asked her for the words and she said with zero hesitation in complete seriousness “cash money” and I never really recovered from that-


what


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what


Exactly


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I remember at one point I was trying to learn Japanese or something idk I don’t remember and I needed 2 words to translate for this thing and I was talking to my mom at the time so I asked her for the words and she said with zero hesitation in complete seriousness “cash money” and I never really recovered from that-


Wow-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> But i wanna see :c


er ok


Spoiler


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> er ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


_:0
beautiful_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Wasp-stung wormy boi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _:0
> beautiful_


uh you sure
_thanks :0_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> uh you sure
> _thanks :0_


_y e s_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> uh you sure
> _thanks :0_


STOP DOUBTING YOUR WORM


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> STOP DOUBTING YOUR WORM


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED ILL MAKE ONE EVEN WORSE

thanks though


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED ILL MAKE ONE EVEN WORSE
> 
> yey thanks!


Make the worm
Make the worm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

There's a new cult popping up every day, now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Jotaro worm




Wormtaro


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

I NEED A DOPPIO WORM


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Is it just me or did the post count grow by a ton?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

An animated sketch
					

Draw sketches and share replays with friends!




					sketchtoy.com
				




why not I used that website thing this time so it's worse >: )

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

DID I DO IT?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> An animated sketch
> 
> 
> Draw sketches and share replays with friends!
> ...


Yesh


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> An animated sketch
> 
> 
> Draw sketches and share replays with friends!
> ...


WORM


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Making Taiga as a worm now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Imma go do things @ me whenever a worm is posted this is very important


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Is it just me or did the post count grow by a ton?


Hehehe...yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

I am w ö r m


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

worm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I am w ö r m


So am I

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Enxssi said:


> worm


ωοΓπ


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

I guess I too shall be a worm.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Updated it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

i rebek against worm cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i rebek against worm cult


Join us


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i rebek against worm cult


*r e b e k*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> *r e b e k*


R e b e k


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

unpopular opinion: pineapple pizza is good but its bad as a pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> unpopular opinion: pineapple pizza is good but its bad as a pizza


I don’t know what you meant but don’t say it to the witch


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> unpopular opinion: pineapple pizza is good but its bad as a pizza


_huh_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Don’t bring up pineapple on pizza when you’re under the influence of wasp venom


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Wormm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wormm


W O R M M


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Amazing cult


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*THERE WAS A WORM POSTED AND NO ONE SUMMONED ME I AM DISAPPOINTED IN YOU ALL*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THERE WAS A WORM POSTED AND NO ONE SUMMONED ME I AM DISAPPOINTED IN YOU ALL*


I’m so sorry please forgive me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

aaah


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m so sorry please forgive me


*No
You have lost my trust friends smh*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

oof


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *No
> You have lost my trust friends smh*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

>:C


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *No
> You have lost my trust friends smh*


Nooooooo ;;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Don't kill us

We're just some worms


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

My pakige is delayed


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Don't kill us
> 
> We're just some worms


I would never kill worm
_I WILL MAKE WORM FEEL BAD ABOUT THEIR LIFE CHOICES HOWEVER_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Guys look!








						Worms-in-a-Scrunchie | Etsy
					

Worm on a string scrunchie available in multiple color combos Worm on a string necklace: https://www.etsy.com/listing/849834983/worm-on-a-string-necklace Worm on a string bracelet: https://www.etsy.com/listing/849816255/worm-on-a-string-bracelet Worm on a string earrings:




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler






how you guys like my son he just arrived in the mail


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 292945
> how you guys like my son he just arrived in the mail


I’m happy that y’all got your pakige! He wasn’t delayed like mine


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m happy that y’all got your pakige! He wasn’t delayed like mine


Rip F

...he was supposed to be here 3 days ago-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Rip F
> 
> ...he was supposed to be here 3 days ago-


BIG OOF


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

WORM CULT?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> WORM CULT?


W O R M C U L T


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

you all have no idea what I shall unleash upon this land 


y'all BETTER HAVE PLAYED WORMS 3D

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

now all nonworms must give me kneecaps


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you all have no idea what I shall unleash upon this land
> 
> 
> y'all BETTER HAVE PLAYED WORMS 3D


I have not oh no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I have not oh no


OHOHOHOHOHOH


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

done


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> OHOHOHOHOHOH


_oh wow_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

I require kneecaps of non worms


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> you all have no idea what I shall unleash upon this land
> 
> 
> y'all BETTER HAVE PLAYED WORMS 3D
> ...


I...I...played slither.io!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292946done


:00000
*I love it*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

So do we start art cult now? :00


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I...I...played slither.io!


yeah well I played both that and wormax.io 

Get on my level punk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> :00000
> *I love it*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> ...


Mayhaps


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

Excuse me but why is there worms and snakes everywhere, I didn't know I was playing slither.io now start eating each other


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

That's a lot of bug cults, invite the lazy villagers


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

*eats other worms*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> Excuse me but why is there worms and snakes everywhere, I didn't know I was playing slither.io now start eating each other


No

...can I have my hammock back?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> Excuse me but why is there worms and snakes everywhere, I didn't know I was playing slither.io now start eating each other


no it's worms 3D 

We will all pull out shotguns and shoot each other


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No
> 
> ...can I have my hammock back?


Ok but there's loads of worms in it for some reason :v


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

I will eat your souls.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> I will eat your souls.


I will shoot you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> Ok but there's loads of worms in it for some reason :v


Oh no Evwirt got to it ;-;


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

We only kill non worms in worm cult put the gun *DOWN

wait nvm that’s a non worm carry on*


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

Haha I forgot about my 1000th post and it ended up being about a hammock full of worms, very epic


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

:c


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I will shoot you.


I'm a demon. And a witch. I can't die.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> We only kill non worms in worm cult put the gun *DOWN
> 
> wait nvm that’s a non worm carry on*


I was about to ask how your eyes were, anyways 

*shoot*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> Haha I forgot about my 1000th post and it ended up being about a hammock full of worms, very epic


Epic gamer moment


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> I'm a demon. And a witch. I can't die.


I'm a worm. And a worm. I can't die


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I'm a worm. And a snake. I can't die


I don't really care. I control the universe.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 27, 2020)

"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result." -This Thread


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

so YOU were the one who profusely beat up Angus!


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm insane either way, brainiac! *Crazed laughter*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> "The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result." -This Thread


We’ve gone through at least 5 subjects today lol. We’re doing the opposite of things over and over again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> I don't really care. I control the universe.


I don't really care, I control nothing and if your supposedly as powerful as a god because that's the type of power your claiming,


Then your a really, really, sad god if you have nothing to do then eat worm souls


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> I don't really care. I control the universe.


I don't care if you control the universe, you can't control this majestic worm snake lizard god


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> I don't care if you control the universe, you can't control this majestic worm snake lizard god


IT'S THE WORM GOD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 292946done


I want one of these hold on


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't really care, I control nothing and if your supposedly as powerful as a god because that's the type of power your claiming,
> 
> 
> Then your a really, really, sad god if you have nothing to do then eat worm souls


Nah, I have better things to do. Like being insane! *Crazed laughter* oh, and playing with the universe's fates! *Disappears into a cloud of smoke*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Nah, I have better things to do. Like being insane! *Crazed laughter* oh, and playing with the universe's fates! *Disappears into a cloud of smoke*


Manic.

now where can a worm find some ammo?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

who wants an icon?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 292949  who wants an icon?


I mean blood is pretty good


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I mean blood is pretty good


Yeye Dio loves that JoJo blood


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 292949  who wants an icon?


_oh wowie_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Slorp


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

saikiii

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

Anyways done my other art is badd


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 292950 saikiii


@Saiki Kusuo I didn't know you feared bugs, that's good to know...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> View attachment 292950 saikiii
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> Anyways done my other art is badd


I don't even know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> I don't care if you control the universe, you can't control this majestic worm snake lizard god


*axolotl worm*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> I don't care if you control the universe, you can't control this majestic worm snake lizard god


WORM WITH LEG WHAT HE DO


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> WORM WITH LEG WHAT HE DO


It actually can't use those legs, they're just there for dominance and to show his absolute power, much like the t-rex and its useless arms.


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 27, 2020)

*I am a crazed witch-demon who tyrannically rules over the universe, and plays with its fates. I could wipe out the entire world with a click of my fingers. DO NOT MESS WITH ME*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

xTech said:


> @Saiki Kusuo I didn't know you feared bugs, that's good to know...


Oh yes he hates bugs especially roaches since they're unpredictable.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We’ve gone through at least 5 subjects today lol. We’re doing the opposite of things over and over again



Well, that's good to hear. Gone are the days of trying to be the last to post in the 'Last to Post' thread. Then again, maybe they never existed. lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Well, that's good to hear. Gone are the days of trying to be the last to post in the 'Last to Post' thread. Then again, maybe they never existed. lol


It still exists in last to post loses


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> *I am a crazed witch-demon who tyrannically rules over the universe, and plays with its fates. I could wipe out the entire world with a click of my fingers. DO NOT MESS WITH ME*


were YOU the one who turned my local wild child into a deer?! >:0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> were YOU the one who turned my local wild child into a deer?! >:0


No, there’s no unicycle


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

wowie


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

All of a sudden everyone is worms now


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> wowie


Did you get that from me and josuke

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Clockwise said:


> All of a sudden everyone is worms now


Worm cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

The witch who cursed me constantly rides a unicycle and abhors pineapple on pizza


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

This thread is going too fast again @__@


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> This thread is going too fast again @__@


It’s actually really slow right now lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Well when I backread....
It was fast...
Well at least it cooled down.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well when I backread....
> It was fast...
> Well at least it cooled down.


True


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have perishn'ted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> I have perishn'ted


Ello


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 27, 2020)

Heya


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

It seems to have cooled down...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

F


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> F


F


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> F


F


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> F


F


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> F


W


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

W


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> W


C


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> C


Q


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Q


T


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> T


P


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> P


R


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> R


A


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> A


B


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> B


C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> C


D


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> D


E


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> E


F in chat for this thread


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> F in chat for this thread


G for gamer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 🅱


My turtles are named oris


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My turtles are named 🅱oris


Is oris oneless


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi
I will be back soon.... 
going on and off


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Is 🅱oris 🅱oneless


oris is a snapping turtle so he has ones


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱 ones


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 🅱 ones


Fun fact: the total amount of bones in your body decreases over your life


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Fun fact: the total amount of bones in your body decreases over your life


So...
*ONELESS HUMAN????*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

What's with all the b type blood?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> So...
> *🅱ONELESS HUMAN????*


No some of your ones fuse together lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No some of your 🅱ones fuse together lol


...
-one...?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ...
> 🅱-🅱one...?


ones! There are cells in your ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱??


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler



someone just one of my posts from like a year ago am I being stalked I’m scared lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> someone just one of my posts from like a year ago am I being stalked I’m scared lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


>


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

〰


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 〰


Cursed


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 〰


h oW


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Cursed


Thank


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

aaaah okay my 2000th post will be a giveaway


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

Ö


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

UwU


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

lockwise


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

lockise


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

ast erson o ost ins


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

pic amer oment


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

our ocal ild hild


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Okay, but what about this: scar


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> win


oris is the best turtle


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱 nxssi


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Can I get some helium??


FreeHelium said:


> win


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I get some helium??


Floating worm???


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Floating worm???


yes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m having strawberry ice


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler



*I JUST SNEEZED WHILE EATING A DORITO AND THE CHEESE DUST WENT UP MY NOSE IM IN PAIN SEND HELP*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *I JUST SNEEZED WHILE EATING A DORITO AND THE CHEESE DUST WENT UP MY NOSE IM IN PAIN SEND HELP*


Oh no


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

he ell ree orums


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

TT


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I would like to order a oneless izza


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱ee


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

arry from ee movie


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱 lockwise


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

anananansbabaananajhskeounwvskozjksbkwjwjwnlshksbe


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I ought the wrong ilk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I 🅱ought the wrong 🅱ilk


Isn’t that what @Enxssi does?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱hat
yeah I'll eave while I an


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi welcome to hilis


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I live in vwirt


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

we assure uality in our chili

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

live garden


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

oodbye *acks into ole*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

exas oadhouse


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

izza hut


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Cracker arrel


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ominos


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

almart


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

MY HOMELAND 
I mean Y OMELAND


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

ippity oity


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

nimal rossing ew orizons


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

y omeland is vwirt


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

.....Veemo?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .....Veemo?


llo


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

latoon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W h a


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

The  emoji


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W h a


orm ult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

onless un


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

oneless hili


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱us


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

LEASE ET HIS E  ORMAL IELD RIP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I... wha...
Veemo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I... wha...
> Veemo?


Worm cult started plus I might’ve started a  craze


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

the lazy at


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

OLD OF YOU TO ASSUME IT WAS YOU MY FRIEND


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 🅱OLD OF YOU TO ASSUME IT WAS YOU MY FRIEND


I certainly elped my friend


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I certainly 🅱elped my friend


ertainly riend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


oomy


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

These pages go by so fast LMAO. I just clicked onto this and it already went up 100 from the last time I posted on here, which was yesterday


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱pop

...wait am I a genius


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

LongLee said:


> These pages go by so fast LMAO. I just clicked onto this and it already went up 100 from the last time I posted on here, which was yesterday


peed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 🅱peed


I am peed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W o o m y


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am 🅱peed


🅱YOOOM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 🅱YOOOM


We  zoomin


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 🅱peed



🅱peed


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

this is not the image I meant to select but ok sure


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293004


oogle


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

hiny


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

oom...ah


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293007
> this is not the image I meant to select but ok sure


rog


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 🅱rog


roggy hair


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 🅱rog


ROGGY HAIR


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ig


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Bro my cat just made the Minecraft cat meow wh-


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

rog ult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> View attachment 293024


nkling


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

oomy


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

what do you think about  my friend


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

nkling ult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 293025
> what do you think about 🅱 my friend


I ink I might know that dude he’s a ro


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I 🅱ink I might know that dude he’s a 🅱ro


e’s reat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 🅱e’s 🅱reat


I now


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱e’s 🅱ool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

y  rain  urts


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

ONE ROKE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ut I really don’t anna  A deer


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I eel ike  crambled ggs


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

one ith he deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

orehead


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ut I on’t anna


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I ant o e a deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

hats a ood


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I 🅱ant 🅱o 🅱e a deer


o you on’t


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 🅱o you 🅱on’t


rust e riend i o


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> 🅱rust 🅱e 🅱riend i 🅱o


rust me ou on’t


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

nythings etter han uman nd deer re ool


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd rather be a squid/octopus


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 🅱rust me 🅱ou 🅱on’t


ou o ot understand he ove I ave or deer


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱o 🅱nes 🅱utting 🅱 🅱n deer 🅱ol 🅱akes 🅱ense 🅱ho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱hat's 🅱a🅱🅱ening


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*Deer*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 🅱o 🅱nes 🅱utting 🅱 🅱n deer 🅱ol 🅱akes 🅱ense 🅱ho





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 🅱hat's 🅱a🅱🅱ening


I actually can't read these


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 🅱hat's 🅱a🅱🅱ening


I’m rying to onvince eeps not to  a deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293052


agige


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 27, 2020)

I REBEL


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> I REBEL


Woomy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293052


My package got delayed...I’m hoping that it still gets here on time cuz it’s in the general vicinity tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

my grandmother just asked if i was on the “computer” (by that she means any mobile device)
like if i responded i‘m clearly using my iPad


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I eed a ood ignature, ut I on’t ant a illager nd own ignature

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

eh, poilers re ine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

The plushie i ordered is still available if you want your own SpyCrab


			Product not found.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I 🅱eed a 🅱ood 🅱ignature, 🅱ut I 🅱on’t 🅱ant a 🅱illager 🅱nd 🅱own 🅱ignature
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> 🅱eh, 🅱poilers 🅱re 🅱ine


I put my ackstory and a ip as my ignature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

who let us have the 🅱?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

_*Cough*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I put my 🅱ackstory and a 🅱ip as my 🅱ignature


hat eems ike a ood dea


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

🅱re 🅱e 🅱oing 🅱his 🅱ow


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 27, 2020)

is this a new cult
if so i rebel aganist the B cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Deer*


Wait a sec


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Cult  Cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait a sec


Ok


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

ult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> is this a new cult
> if so i rebel aganist the B cult


Woomy?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Woomy?


SpyCrab cult pls


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*Deer cult who’s in*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> SpyCrab cult pls


I don't play TF2


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Spycrab cult


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Deer cult who’s in*


🅱ES


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *Deer cult who’s in*


I’m forced to be a deer sometimes so no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> 🅱ES


*DEER*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m forced to be a deer sometimes so no


But deer


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Hm....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

There's too many cults idk what's going on


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Hm....


Deer


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow bee movie signature


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> There's too many cults idk what's going on


Deer

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Wow bee movie signature


*deer movie


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

S q u i d


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> S q u i d


But you’re a kid now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I really like deer Idk if you noticed friends


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Sleep


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Sleep


No


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But you’re a kid now


Hhhhhhhh


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> No


Okay


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Okay


Thank


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Sleep


That sounds really good right now...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I really like deer Idk if you noticed friends


I crocheted a deer


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I crocheted a deer


:00000000000000000000 deeeeeeer


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

ults rise again 9


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> 🅱ults rise again 🅱9


9


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

O c t o p u s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> O c t o p u s


But you’re a squid now


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

How do you think the people who started this thread would feel that this has become a cult thread-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

y'ALL THE CHANNEL NAME


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 293059
> y'ALL THE CHANNEL NAME


BROOOOOOOO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> But you’re a squid now


The squid didn't post that, I did.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Wait... do I be a deer or a worm? AHHHHH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> The squid didn't post that, I did.


Ah


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

H y b r i d


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Wait... do I be a deer or a worm? AHHHHH


Deer worm

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

YO SOMEONE PUT A DEER HEAD ON WORM ON A STRING


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Deer worm


I don’t wanna know what that is


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> H y b r i d


You always call me that


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna know what that is


I don’t know what it is either my friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Also I’m a deer now (I’m NOT part of the deer cult)


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Y e s 
I s e a r c h e d d e e r w o r m a n d o u c h


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also I’m a deer now (I’m NOT part of the deer cult)


C: DEEEEEER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Y e s
> I s e a r c h e d d e e r w o r m a n d o u c h


I K N E W I T W O U L D B E B A D


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Y e s
> I s e a r c h e d d e e r w o r m a n d o u c h


_F E A R_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Also I’m a deer now (I’m NOT part of the deer cult)


What happened?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Y e s I k n o w 
I f e e l b a d f o r t h e d e e r s


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler



*FEAR THE DEER FEAR THE DEER FEAR THE DEER *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What happened?


Witch got angry with me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s horrifying and i love it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Y e s I k n o w
> I f e e l b a d f o r t h e d e e r s


I really don't want to know now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> It’s horrifying and i love it


What happened to you?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I think I somehow just burned my tongue on cold water ow


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> What happened to you?


It’ll get better hold on


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

FEAR THE DEER workin on it now


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Spy cat


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

WAIT, CLAUDE DEER. 

Y E S


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Spycrab cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> WAIT, CLAUDE DEER.
> 
> Y E S


*FEAR THE DEER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Spycrab cult


I’m technically not in a cult right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m technically not in a cult right now


SPYCRAB CULT


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m technically not in a cult right now


You sure you don’t wanna be in the deer cult my friend????

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> SPYCRAB CULT


BACK OFF THIS ONES DEER


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You sure you don’t wanna be in the deer cult my friend????
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Not really


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Not really


But look at them


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Me right now


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> But look at themView attachment 293062


Yea I know I’m one of them right now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Wait, wait, wait.
I think i started Seastar’s backstory


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Only cult I rebelled was worm cult so far


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Only cult I rebelled was worm cult so far


Rebel the deer cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> I think i started Seastar’s backstory


Hmm.... yes and no.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

there's so may different factions cults that we may go to war


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> there's so may different factions cults that we may go to war


I’m neutral now


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm.... yes and no.


Explain
Anyways post Quiplash matchups


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

I've yet to join any cult and ive witnessed all of them


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Can we just talk about how relatable this guy is



all they do is scream and cry and if that’s not a mood I don’t know what is


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Today 
Worm
B emoji
Deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Today
> Worm
> B emoji
> Deer


+Spycrab


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m glad I’m responsible for 2/3 cults today


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m glad I’m responsible for 2/3 cults today


2/4


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 2/4


Sorry spycrab cult


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sorry spycrab cult


Good,


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I have rebelled worm cult since I couldn’t come up with something


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have rebelled worm cult since I couldn’t come up with something


Have you accepted deer as your lord and savior yet


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

A thing i have said:
”Soulja Boy crank dat while the cabin rapidly depressurizes”


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I have rebelled worm cult since I couldn’t come up with something


I used ibisPaint lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Me owning spycrab will be real July 31, 2020 by 8PM


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I am angered that the dik-dik got ignored

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

I have a deer statue next to me rn this is not a joke I have a problem


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Fine hail deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I am angered that the dik-dik got ignored


I saw the dik-dik

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Clockwise said:


> Fine hail deer


N O D O N T


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Explain


Uh...
I may have already thought of part of it a year ago... In fact, I almost abandoned the Octoling OC due to not knowing what she even looked like.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Hmm.... yes and no.


please explain this (both parts)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> A thing i have said:
> ”Soulja Boy crank dat while the cabin rapidly depressurizes”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Fine hail deer


YESSSSSS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> YESSSSSS


NOOOOO


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t even know whats going on this is making my brain cook scrambles eggs @__@


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

My tf2 friend introduced me to this and i love it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*FEAR THE DEER*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

the yes part seastar
explain the yes part


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> please explain this (both parts)


I don't know how to explain the other part


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *FEAR THE DEER*


*DEER DEER DEER DEER*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

c:


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *DEER DEER DEER DEER*


*NO NO NO NO*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I don’t even know whats going on this is making my brain cook scrambles eggs @__@


How I feel when I'm told to explain something I can't


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I don't know how to explain the other part


You said yes and no which meant you had a reason to say ”yes”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

the statue was not a joke this is one of many he’s just vibing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *NO NO NO NO*


*FEAR *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *FEAR *


*I DO*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *NO NO NO NO*


*SUCCUMB TO THE DEER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *SUCCUMB TO THE DEER*


*NO!!!*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You said yes and no which meant you had a reason to say ”yes”


I don't have any idea what to even say.
Stop, this exact thing gives me headaches.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

this channel mannn


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

@__@


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *NO!!!*


*>: )*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *NO!!!*


*JOIN ME MY FRIEND.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> @__@


I’m so sorry

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *JOIN ME MY FRIEND.*


*I refuse.*


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

No it’s fine,
I do feel dizzy though from this thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh no... I meant to go to bed... I'm so tired...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


again. I did it.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> again. I did it.


100/10 great work fellow deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh no... I meant to go to bed... I'm so tired...


it’s 10:37 no matter where you live it’s peak day hours


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> it’s 10:37 no matter where you live it’s peak day hours


I woke up at 6 AM and I am t i r e d


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I woke up at 6 AM and I am t i r e d


But _why
Why would you do that to yourself_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I woke up at 6 AM and I am t i r e d


Why are you doing that


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*PSA: SELF CARE IS IMPORTANT I LOVE YOU ALL MY FRIENDS THIS MESSAGE WAS SPONSORED BY DEER CULT*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

so who here has Smash Bros


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> But _why
> Why would you do that to yourself_





Kurb said:


> Why are you doing that


I went to bed somewhat early... _after being up 20 hours. Aaaaaaa I don't know._


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so who here has Smash Bros


I do but I don't think I can play now.

We should probably wait for enxssi  anyway


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I went to bed somewhat early... _after being up 20 hours. Aaaaaaa I don't know._


Your sleep schedule, man.....


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I went to bed somewhat early... _after being up 20 hours. Aaaaaaa I don't know._


*AGAIN
SELF
CARE*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Your sleep schedule, man.....


It's almost never normal, I know...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so who here has Smash Bros


I have it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Seastar said:


> It's almost never normal, I know...


*GO SLEEP FRIEND I COMMAND THEE*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

helth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Yup if you’re tired you should prolly go to bed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *AGAIN
> SELF
> CARE*


_I was too upset yesterday to sleep at the time I had intended._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> helth


Deer cult has helth insurance


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

so ohare, me, seastar, and pinkshade has smash 
should i open an arena

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> Deer cult has helth insurance


Spycrab cult has free avatar making and free insurance


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> so ohare, me, seastar, and pinkshade has smash
> should i open an arena


I'm pretty sure I'm about to go to bed...
_Also I thought it was Rosie, not Ohare_


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

@________@


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm about to go to bed...
> _Also I thought it was Rosie, not Ohare_


I just said you had Smash


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> @________@


Help I don’t wanna be part of deer cult


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Help I don’t wanna be part of deer cult


Excuse me what did you just say my friendly friend


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Excuse me what did you just say my friendly friend


I don’t wanna be part of deer cult.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

@Your Local Wild Child SpyCrab cult will give you all of your needs


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do wanna be part of deer cult.


Okay welcome c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Okay c:


You’re twisting my words 3:<


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You’re twisting my words 3:<


What?? How could you the deer cult would never do such a thing I’m honestly offended. I’ll still forgive you fellow deer. c:<


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wanna be part of spycrab cult


ok welcome


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> ok welcome


You twist words too


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

But-

_Deer and weapons but we'll get into that later_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I just said you had Smash


...And I was telling you something not about me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> What?? How could you the deer cult would never do such a thing I’m honestly offended. I’ll still forgive you fellow deer. c:<


I don’t wanna be a deer a witch cursed me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t wanna be a deer a witch cursed me


you are a member of the spycrab cult not deer cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you are a member of the spycrab cult not deer cult


I’m not in a cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I propose a truce. 
Spycrab deer cult.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

You guys did notice I'm not in any of the current cults, right?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You guys did notice I'm not in any of the current cults, right?


Yup


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> You guys did notice I'm not in any of the current cults, right?


you must choose


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you must choose


You don’t have to tho


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> you must choose


I think I already chose my cult a long time ago.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

All must choose their side. This is war my friends.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I think I already chose my cult a long time ago.





Pinkshade said:


> All must choose their side. This is war my friends.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m neutral tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> But-
> 
> _Deer and weapons but we'll get into that later_


deer cult good


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m neutral tho


...so deer...?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Uh-huh... I'm staying in the (dead) squid/octo cult.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> ...so deer...?


...no...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *deer good*


GRAB YOUR WEAPONS DEER THE TIME HAS COME

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> ...yes...


Yay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> GRAB YOUR WEAPONS DEER THE TIME HAS COME


PEACE WAS NEVER AN OPTION *prepares dragon*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> PEACE WAS NEVER AN OPTION *prepares dragon*


*WE ARE DECLARING WAR.*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> GRAB YOUR WEAPONS DEER THE TIME HAS COME
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


You’re twisting my words again 3:<


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

W-woomy?!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *WE ARE DECLARING WAR.*


*GET ON WE MUST
 R E C R U I T*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

*TAKE OVER THE OTHER THREADS*


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*ALL WHO ARE NOT WITH US ARE AGAINST US.*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ALL WHO ARE NOT WITH US ARE AGAINST US.*


W...woomy?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*FEAR THE DEER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> W...woomy?


Don’t worry I’m with ya


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Don’t worry I’m with ya


*THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE MY FRIEND. CHOOSE YOUR SIDE.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

*FEAR THE DEER*

*OUR TIME HAS COME.* *RULE** THE CULTS*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293080


C u r s e d


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293080


*THIS IS NOT A DEER. ELIMINATE IT AT ONCE.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293080


HEY DON'T PERSUADE THEM


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE MY FRIEND. CHOOSE YOUR SIDE.*


*I DONT WANT TO BE A DEER IN THE FIRST PLACE IM CURSED TO BE ONE*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

THAT'S OUR JOB


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *I DONT WANT TO BE A DEER IN THE FIRST PLACE IM CURSED TO BE ONE*


*ARE YOU WITH US OR NOT*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> *I DONT WANT TO BE A DEER IN THE FIRST PLACE IM CURSED TO BE ONE*


*undoes curse*
Now you can join officially

WELCOME FRIENDLY FRIEND


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

__





						Fear the Deer
					

THE TIME HAS COME MY FRIENDS. THE OTHERS HAVE FORCED OUR HAND. THIS IS WAR.  TAKE THEM OUT BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY. NOW LETS MOVE DEER.  FEAR THE DEER!!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




*ALL DEER REPORT TO BASE*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> *undoes curse*
> Now you can join officially
> 
> WELCOME FRIENDLY FRIEND


No, I’ve only been temporarily changed back. Thanks for the break tho!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No, I’ve only been temporarily changed back. Thanks for the break tho!


*ARE YOU TEAM DEER NOW??*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *ARE YOU TEAM DEER NOW??*


No I’ve been changed back to my true form. I’m not sure for how long though.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

No longer blursed
Just spycrab plushie Seastar


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I’ve been changed back to my true form. I’m not sure for how long though.


*then you must fall. If you are not with us

YOU ARE AGAINST US. GET EM DEER*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293081
> No longer blursed
> Just spycrab plushie Seastar


Smoking is bad for your lungs

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Pinkshade said:


> *then you must fall. If you are not with us
> 
> YOU ARE AGAINST US. GET EM DEER*


No no no no no


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Smoking is bad for your lungs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Should i make it cigarette- less


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Should i make it cigarette- less


Make it more deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

.........I just want to be a squid


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Make it more deer


No I don’t wanna be a deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .........I just want to be a squid


Squid with spycrab face


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No I don’t wanna be a deer


So you want... death???? Okay I guess friend I’ll give you 5 minutes to change your mind then we impale you.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

You get five minutes to decide a cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> So you want... death???? Okay I guess friend I’ll give you 5 minutes to change your mind then we impale you.


 *rushes into deep woods*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Squid with spycrab face


That feels wrong


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That feels wrong


How would you feel as a deer??


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> That feels wrong


Which cult? Deer cult or spycrab cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Also, you can't impale me if I just _*leave.*_
I have to sleep eventually, you know.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

On it! Deer squid comin up!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Also, you can't impale me if I just _*leave.*_
> I have to sleep eventually, you know.


I can impale your pride tho


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Which cult, you two?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> On it! Deer squid comin up!


GREAT JOB DEER KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

I've succumbed to the deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I can impale your pride tho


What does that even mean?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh no I think the witch might be back


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I HAVE AN IDEA


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> What does that even mean?


You tell me my friend I take requests

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've succumbed to the deer


YESSSS


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Guys I need help


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Deer with spycrab plushies on shoulder 
Truce


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Guys I need help


You seem fine to me you’re a deer no problems here


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



Kurb said:


> Deer with spycrab plushies on shoulder
> Truce


Sounds really good but wars are fun


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Deer with spycrab plushies on shoulder
> Truce


Hmmmm

_*DEER CULT IS A DEMOCRACY TO BASE TO VOTE*_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> You seem fine to me you’re a deer no problems here


That’s the problem. She got to me quickly


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 293084
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


i propose a Treaty of SpyCrab-Deer


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Deer inkling?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i propose a Treaty of SpyCrab-Deer


hmmmmmmm hard to resist.

Can I maybe have a picture?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s the problem. She got to me quickly


Not quick enough imo but okay friend


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deer inkling?


Deer inkling spycrab is too complicated


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

_this is a cry for help_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> hmmmmmmm hard to resist.
> 
> Can I maybe have a picture?


Let me go consult Mr. Adobe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Help I’m stuck like this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 293084
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> ...


.......That's really cute.

But... uh... _The deer cult is too violent for me._


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Deer cult is chasing me so I joined


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......That's really cute.
> 
> But... uh... _The deer cult is too violent for me._


I agree. Plus I’m trapped like this


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......That's really cute.
> 
> But... uh... _The deer cult is too violent for me._


You can be moral support just hang out in base with the other non-frontline deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Deer cult is chasing me so I joined


No don’t


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......That's really cute.
> 
> But... uh... _The deer is cult is too violent for me._


You can be our strategy squid or healer or something?

Very helpful, peaceful, useful, and fun!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> .......That's really cute.
> 
> But... uh... _The deer cult is too violent for me._


help me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

*DEER ARE ONLY VIOLENT BECAUSE WE HAVE TO BE TO DEFEND OUR HONOR*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

I might join deer cult as a spycrab


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I refused to die so deer


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Violent cults


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293090


That’s adorable 
What’s the verdict deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> You can be our strategy squid or healer or something?
> 
> Very helpful, peaceful, useful, and fun!


Uhhhh...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t wanna be a deer in Evwirt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

help please I'm scared


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> That’s adorable
> What’s the verdict deer


what is it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Uhhhh...


Come onnnnn
How can you say no to this 



	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help please I'm scared


Shhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 293090


Its-
so-
_hard-
to-
resist-_

Thats a yes for me but we need to discuss as a cult


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> help please I'm scared


I know right were you press-ganged? They’re trying with me


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Let’s raid the basement and the pirate ship


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Its-
> so-
> _hard-
> to-
> ...


Gather the cult we gotta vote


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Its-
> so-
> _hard-
> to-
> ...


Discuss because i wanna be part of deer cult


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Woomy...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Discuss because i wanna be part of deer cult


No you don’t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No you don’t


I wanna be part of violence cult


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Let’s go on the yacht and raid as deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

I mean I’m technically not part of deer cult I’m just cursed


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Let’s go on the yacht and raid as deer


yesssss
i second this


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> I wanna be part of violence cult


If we team up you need a deer in your pfp somehow friend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh? Is the yacht still in comission?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Lets just go on


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Walks into the camera shot*

OH HELLO THERE!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> If we team up you need a deer in your pfp somehow friend


Alright brb


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alright as a deer I officially declare us
Allies poof

Ill post my deer soon...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Walks into the camera shot*
> 
> OH HELLO THERE!


Join deer

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

*THE ALLIANCE IS SEALED*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Walks into the camera shot*
> 
> OH HELLO THERE!


Leave while you can


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

woomy...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> If we team up you need a deer in your pfp somehow friend


i dunno where to put it


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> i dunno where to put it


Put a deer on your head lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Put a deer on your head lol


You do it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

_hol up I gotta make a Jotaro deer brb_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> You do it


I’m already a deer how do I put a deer on my head


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _hol up I gotta make a Jotaro deer brb_


No don’t


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No don’t


yes oh yes oh yes

please be deer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm about to be murdered on the yacht...


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 27, 2020)

Why is everyone a deer?


Seastar said:


> I'm about to be murdered on the yacht...


What happened?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Deer cult is coming


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Why is everyone a deer?


I’m a deer because the witch finds humor in my suffering


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Why is everyone a deer?
> 
> What happened?


Deeer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Why is everyone a deer?
> 
> What happened?


Never mind, they already drowned me


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Never mind, they already drowned me


Did you respawn?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> No don’t


Too late


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Too late
> View attachment 293102


Our flight is starting come on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Too late
> View attachment 293102


NO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> Did you respawn?


Yeah... It uh... forces me to change species


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Yeah... It uh... forces me to change species


I hope you’re alright!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope you’re alright!


Physically, yes... Mentally, no.


----------



## Treeleaf (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I hope you’re alright!


She respawned on a plane


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Treeleaf said:


> She respawned on a plane


it was a boeing 747 
we had no way of her respawning


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

ored


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

The demon-witch is back again peeps, and I feel like turning one of you into a different species...which one of you...


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Cool cool

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

You can’t turn me
I run like the gingerbread man


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

I can fly faster than any human or creature can run. I overlook the whole universe. Of course I can turn you.


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughs in invisible mode

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

You can’t turn me, I run faster than gingerbread man

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

I wonder why gingerbread man T-poses


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

I will eat your soul


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

HAHAHAHA NO


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Veemo?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Mornin...I’m still a deer.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm... still an octopus, if that matters.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I mean, doesn’t changing into an octopus come naturally to you?  (maybe not the whole turning into a squid too bit...)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Uh.... Uhhhhhh...
Maybe I should've just said Octoling...


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm guessing another cult will show up again...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm guessing another cult will show up again...


It better not be another one that wants to kill me...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I'm guessing another cult will show up again...


Hopefully not...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm a squid again...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Does that just happen at random?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

I... um... needed to recover from being splatted last night...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Yea...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

....Do Pinkshade and Kurb still want me dead? Kurb didn't seem to like that I got on the plane...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m not sure


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, whatever the case is, I'm safe for now...


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

*Reminder*: this is a game thread. A lot of the replies in here are off topic. If it turns into another "place your random thoughts" type thread, or a chat thread, it'll be closed.


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Ok...
I win then
Actually I don't win since the next poster will take my crown


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

You’re right about that!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

This... is a win. 
im scared


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> This... is a win.
> im scared


No, I win.
Sad woomy...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope, it’s a win for me!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Not when I’m here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

The woomy will win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Nah, if anyone’s going to win it’s a wild child


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Win, but is it really?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

.0.
cheems


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

no
c h e e m s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

No 
W I N


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I
> No
> W I N


I SHALL SAY CHEEMS


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

This is the win thread... We must only talk about winning.
No really, we got warned... I'm scared.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> This is the win thread... We must only talk about winning.
> No really, we got warned... I'm scared.


wait huh
w u t


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Taku N O we got a warning and I'm scared (╥﹏╥)

oh right. This is a win and nothing else I guess....


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Taku N O we got a warning and I'm scared (╥﹏╥)
> 
> oh right. This is a win and nothing else I guess....


What do you mean?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> wait huh
> w u t


I'm pretty sure I put it in your chat group...
Um... I-I win.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> What do you mean?


Only winning is allowed sadly

Win.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope, I win! 
honestly we should’ve seen this coming: this isn’t labeled as a chat thread after all


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

how can we make a chat thread?
Win


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

w-win.....


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Paranoid woomy comes out to win.




Rosie977 said:


> how can we make a chat thread?
> Win


We don't... we make group PMs... I think that's how it works..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Win for the woods


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

what if we try to bring back groups?
Win.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

win....
w h y


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Still paranoid woomy comes back to win.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Trying to find info on the groups win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Woomy wins... but at what cost?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

I made a chat
win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh another?
Win.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Oh.
> Win.


called the cheems federation
win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Another? wow ok
Win...


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

Guys, if no-one posts on here again... The never ending cycle can be broken...and I don't eat anyone's souls.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Guys, if no-one posts on here again... The never ending cycle can be broken...and I don't eat anyone's souls.


wait wat 
win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

win? Is this really winning if we lost this much?


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

Eh, nvr mind. We ain't gonna stop. Oh look, I took the win.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Guys, if no-one posts on here again... The never ending cycle can be broken...and I don't eat anyone's souls.


You're not getting my soul(s?).
Uh... I win.


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

*eats every soul* looks like I did.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> *eats every soul* looks like I did.


you were wrong!
I ALREADY HAD NO SOUL
YOU HAVE NOTHING


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Winning but with a different sad thing every time

This win is brought to you by •́ ‿ ,•̀


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Evwirt demands happy wins


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Sad woomy/veemo wins


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

/.0./
win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

No! This won’t stand! Imma have happy wins


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

a win for cheems federation


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Woomy/veemo can't be happy about winning


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

idk
w i n


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Then why are you saying woomy? Woomy is for happy wins


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Winning but with a different sad thing every time

(｡•́︿•̀｡)


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

I’d like to win please


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

well this tread became derpessing
w i n


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Then why are you saying woomy? Woomy is for happy wins


Well look, the humans are weird and started using woomy/veemo instead of Inkling/Octoling.

Uh.... I win.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I won’t let this stand! HAPPY WIN


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

rip everything we had

and win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Y’all know that there’s other threads for random things right? This is for winners (like me)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Sad squid/octo comes back to win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all know that there’s other threads for random things right? This is for winners (like me)


nothing like this. This is the thread we want.

This is a win, but it really isn't.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Sad squid is back to win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

wait how is saying win not spam but cults are?
Sad and confused win


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

it's





Rosie977 said:


> wait how is saying win not spam but cults are?
> Sad and confused win


idk
win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Post = win. That doesn't mean only talk about winning, does it? W h a t.

Woomy win


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

win
why


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

There technically is a general discussion thread for most of what goes on this thread. This thread is for winning


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

WHY
w-win...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> There technically is a general discussion thread for most of what goes on this thread. This thread is for winning


yes but it's not nearly as good.

This isn't a win. We're not winning


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

So, I win... for maybe seconds.


Your Local Wild Child said:


> There technically is a general discussion thread for most of what goes on this thread. This thread is for winning


I've never told anyone, but I kinda hate that thread. It's constantly filled with politics for some reason...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> So, I win... for maybe seconds.
> 
> I've never told anyone, but I kinda hate that thread. It's constantly filled with politics for some reason...


me too. I don't want to go there.

This win is sponsored by actually losing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

yea it is overrun by heavy topics but the problem is general threads tend to be like that (I can’t spend more than 20 minutes on a certain Discord server without a political war pushing out any lightheartedness) I’m just saying that this technically is a game for winning on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the thread where everyone loses because we fight over the win constantly.
Also nothing interesting happens.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the no longer trainwreck thread

It's technically more trainwrecky, but it's technically dead too

*crying winner noises*


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

win...
all people in cheems federation report to cheems federation


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

No

guys I can't even do this anymore, it's not the same


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the aftermath of the train wreck...
Would you like to fight for a win or would you like to give up and lose?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Ill give up...


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> wait how is saying win not spam but cults are?
> Sad and confused win



The game is "last person to post wins". On topic posts would revolve around competing to win. See the first few pages of this thread to see what I mean. 

Captain Rosie and the Candy Crew is essentially a chat/role-play thread mostly used by the same people posting here, so it's better if you use that one. There is of course also the General Discussion thread.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The game is "last person to post wins". On topic posts would revolve around competing to win. See the first few pages of this thread to see what I mean.
> 
> Captain Rosie and the Candy Crew is essentially a chat/role-play thread mostly used by the same people posting here, so it's better if you use that one. There is of course also the General Discussion thread.


Ah ok, thank you!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Woomy is here to win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

win


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> win


so did you see the warning..?
win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Um, I win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> We got warned to stop going off topic...
> 
> Um, I win.


I'm genuinely shocked... I'm stealing the win before I potentially get banned and no one can take it away from me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> so did you see the warning..?
> win


yep

Also win


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

Guess what...
I
Won


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

That animal crossing meme said:


> Guess what...
> I
> Won


Not anymoe


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Woomy wins


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

No no no. Not like that. You should lose and I should win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> No no no. Not like that. You should lose and I should win.


strike that, reverse it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Okay. Woomy wins now. Woomy loses later.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

I win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Nobody wins anymore... not since... _that day _


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Woomy wins but at the cost of everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Nobody wins anymore... not since... _that day _


what day?

also I win, you lose


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm gonna have to report you all for spamming posts so I can win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm gonna have to report you all for spamming posts so I can win.


Not if I win


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

This is just a win post and nothing else.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

Don't make me do it to jeopardize your chances of winning!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> what day?
> 
> also I win, you lose


Today. Since the warning... *insert more sad here*

Win I guess?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Nobody wins here


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Today. Since the warning... *insert more sad here*
> 
> Win I guess?


oh yeah :c 

anyways YOU FOOLS I HAVE THE WIN


----------



## Minimasher (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm winning!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

no you aren't


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 28, 2020)

None of you are winning...not now I'm here!

But seriously, no-one can win.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 28, 2020)

i win now! haha! no worm god will stop me!


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2020)

It is I, no worm god


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m back from the woods to win


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

I have beaten RWBY!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I guess that’s winning...not at this game tho >:3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

win


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2020)

double win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Single win


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2020)

-1 win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

x30 win


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

*∞ Win*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

♾+1 win


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

Infinity Trumps all

Win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Infinity plus 2 win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Infinity plus... infinity


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Infinity squared win


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

Infinity and beyond


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Win
Is there a chat?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

This is a chat for those who want to win. For losers like me go to the Basement Dwellers chat :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pssh, amateurs!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

Move aside.


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh ok...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

No problem


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

That‘s very kind of you.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Just lock this thread so someone can win, mods or Esphas. We need someone to win this. If almighty Vrisnem hears this, please lock this sometime. We need to declare a winner.


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Win b4 this threads locked


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Win inb4 lock


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Sleepy woomy wins


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Lock soon pls


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Inb4 thread locks


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

At this point its seeing who can get the last message in
This thread’s lock is imminent


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Sleepy woomy cannot win


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Sleepy woomy cannot win


Nope the battle will rage on through the wee hours of the night


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

win


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

This thread getting locked anytime soon?  

*insert another overused press x to doubt meme*


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> This thread getting locked anytime soon?
> 
> *insert another overused press x to doubt meme*


Nope it’s happening


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

Okay then.


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

In before mods lock this thread


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

this thread deserves to be locked


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> this thread deserves to be locked


^^^^


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

If it locks, then who’s the real winner here?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Me


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

i would like 2 win pls


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

We will never know who is the real winner unless we post until a mod locks this 5 year old 2139 page thread


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

posts


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

sinner wins for now


----------



## Lisvyx (Jul 29, 2020)

Lisvyx has stolen the win!


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

No Clockwise’ll snatch it thank you very much ladies and gentlemen and everybody.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

whoever posts last when this thread is locked, except for the mod that locks it, wins


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yup, that's it


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Sure...
But how long?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

who knows!


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

️️


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

POSTS


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

POST NUMBER 42786


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

POST NUMBER 42787


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

POST NUMBER 42788


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

POST NUMBER 42789


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

WIN


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

win
pls lokk nao


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm back from the other end of the universe, and as I'm going out for the day, this is my final win. Peace!


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

No
I
W I N


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 29, 2020)

NAHHHHHHH




Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

win?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

win win


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

Step aside, losers!


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

You sure??


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

winnnn


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

WIN


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

Well excuuuuuuuse me!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Excuse me princess!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

winning is my name


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

no it isn't!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Woomy wins


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

i win
but at a cost..


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

don't worry, I got u


----------



## Pikabun (Jul 29, 2020)

hellooo

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

People could win for a few seconds


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> View attachment 274581
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020
> 
> Don't worry I'm role-playing too


W-wait I just saw this


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 29, 2020)

the win for only the briefest moment...


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

Win
now lokk plssssss


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

The woomy will win


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

no ❤


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

A


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

sinner wins


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

pakige! and win


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 29, 2020)

Nah. Demon is back, and I win.
hehehe

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> pakige! and win


*Steals pakige*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

We all know I'm the real demon around here

I win too mwheheh


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh wait, this isn't what I wanted. *Gives it back*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Well, I'm a witch-wolf-demon.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Here is manga Ezra for you guys 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

I l o v e h i m


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 29, 2020)

w
  I
N


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 29, 2020)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii O
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuii O
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii O
N


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Woomy will win someday


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

No I will win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Step aside


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

PEASANT


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 30, 2020)

Ya peasants. Step aside, professional dreamer coming through with the win! Woot woot!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 30, 2020)

I refuse to step aside!!!
I am now sitting in the middle of the walkway.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope, sinner wins


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

No
I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 30, 2020)

No u don't


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

yes i do


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Not anymore


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> I refuse to step aside!!!
> I am now sitting in the middle of the walkway.



Just like my villagers!  :O


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Megan. (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 30, 2020)

Bwa hahahahhahah! Win for me! Also, I will just erase you from existance if you do not move-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Win for the woods


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 30, 2020)

*wipes out all living things* Oh no...I'm gonna get in big trouble...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 30, 2020)

Haven't won here in a while.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Still won’t for a while


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2020)

PIKAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHUUUUUU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

_I guess I lose_


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2020)

WELP


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 31, 2020)

well, well, well. Look what we have here. A couple *peasants *looking to steal _my _win. No way.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

What if I take it now


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

Let me hold the win for a sec


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

That was only 2 minutes


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

2 minutes is not enough


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Now that was 22 minutes


----------



## Megan. (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

this is a great moment


----------



## Megan. (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Stop winning.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry, I'm just too good.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

That's not gonna stop me from winning.


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 31, 2020)

0p3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 31, 2020)

*Hahahaha. Nothing can stop this demon from winning!*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 31, 2020)

:U


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Jul 31, 2020)

*Nothing!*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

**crazed laughter* HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Oh look, this is the 42, 870th post. *Win*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

Oh shoot, I forgot the merge.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Losen’t


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

I suggest that you get in the bin so I could cement my win.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I already escaped the bin, now I’ll take the win


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 31, 2020)

Get back in the bin.


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I escaped the bin


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

All right, you've had your glory. *Sweeps you off the stage*


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

I could just TT to the wedding event and spam ZR


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> I could just TT to the wedding event and spam ZR


I think you've given me an idea to trap you so I can prevent you from winning!


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Win


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 31, 2020)

I mean, sure. As long as I can win.


----------



## Amandaremy10 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 31, 2020)

Howdy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

oops I won


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Not so fast!


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

a


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

b


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

c


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

d


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

e


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

easy as

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I mean I win
don't wanna get the thread locked


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

*YOU WERE SIPPOSED TO SAY F*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

TRAITOR


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Let’s not go off the rails unless you want to get this thread locked. I’ll have to time my post perfectly, though to win.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m gonna throw letters at all of you to be knocked unconscious while I win for who knows how long.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

_*No yOU WONT*_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

NO THE ALPHABET 

I'LL WIN AND AVENGE IT


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

So are we gonna fight each other with the letter “l” until the last person survives to win? Okay then.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 31, 2020)

Write your reply...


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

*IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

I WILL AVENGE THE ALPHABET


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


Just so you know, I was talking about the letter “I”, not the letter “l”. If you did, you should be disqualified from cheating so Therefore I win


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

I or L aaaaAAAAAAA


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lol I win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

While everyone's going crazy over a letter I'll just steal this win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Stop ninjaing me or I’ll ninja you back for the win.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> “While everyone's going crazy over a letter I'll just steal this win“


I say, stealing the win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

*steals win*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I say, stealing the win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

*Steals back the win*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Steals back the win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

*Re-steals the win*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

*un-steals the win from you*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> *Steals back the win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> *un-steals the win from you*


Re-un-steals the win if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Givebackn't's win


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Re-un-steals the win if that makes any sense.


*Un-re-un-steals win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Re-un-re-un steals the win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Stealn'tn'ts win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Returns the loss in exchange for a win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Stealn'tn'ts win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 31, 2020)

What is this thread hsgds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> What is this thread hsgds


Hell.

In which case I win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 31, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hell.



Oh?
Then it's truly a shame that I have no choice but to win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> Oh?
> Then it's truly a shame that I have no choice but to win.


No me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Stop winning and start losing for crying out loud!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 31, 2020)

If you're looking to lose, I know a thread for you!


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 1, 2020)

oops I did it again


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 1, 2020)

ICE CREAM


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 1, 2020)

I just saw this tread...

I win....


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

win


----------



## Megan. (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 1, 2020)

:3c


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2020)

Placeholder #3


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm still standing for the win


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 1, 2020)

Sitting ftw


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

I wanna WIN *throws tantrum*


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

You had almost three hours, I think that's enough.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

no me


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

aaaaaa


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Winner


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

zumko


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Omigosh. I. Win.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

here is my cat as a burrito in my bed

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

tish is goob girl


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

cat again+ BLANKET REVEAL 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

No words for her beauty


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Cute, but I win


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

you will never


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh, you sure about that?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

*You forgot about me, DIO!*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2020)

If people are going to share their cats I'll gladly let other people win for a while.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't have any pictures on my PC but I promise I have a cat-


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

nuh uh


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

my dog
he is beeg 
he is named baxter


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm-a-gonna-win!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

Consider your win taken away.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 2, 2020)

no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

If this thread was accompanied by battle music, it would be this. Probably the best fit since this thread is just absolutely bonkers. 
*Hoping that I will be the last person to win*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 2, 2020)

I lose in 3 sec!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> I lose in 3 sec!


Correction: You lost in over a minute.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

I guess I lose ):


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

It's not you, it's me...
Who wins.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Maybe
But I Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

No me


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Correction: You lost in over a minute.


aw man it used to go by faster xD


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

I let you win for 1 hour and 11 minutes. Yes, this was planned.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

* Lose


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

False.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Reverse card


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

Full house.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

You sure


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

I think?? I honestly don't know how to play poker shgds


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

My turn


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

Mom said it's my turn on the win. 👁_👁


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm sorry but we don't live in the same household so I'll break the rules!


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

Lol let me reintroduce myself.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes, I'm absolutely sure.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Go ahead


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

Please, proceed.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Alright


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 3, 2020)

Soo, how are you today?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Good


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 3, 2020)

I win


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 3, 2020)

*cues victory theme*


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 3, 2020)

I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2020)

Hope you enjoyed your 24 minutes.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 3, 2020)

Epicly wins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Only for 47 minutes


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

_no_


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Nuh-uh


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)

Winner?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

no me


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m sorry but you have to give up your win now.


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

For 26 minutes?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

For 2 minutes?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

One minute amirite


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I was busy doing deals but I’m back to win


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

ok
win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Nope I win


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

No me


----------



## Megan. (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2020)

You guys are so incompetent!


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Aug 4, 2020)

Alright, ya favourite demon is back from another part of the multiverse to claim here win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like you'll have to travel the multiverse a bit longer.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

No me


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 5, 2020)

Huh. Seems like I stumbled into victory.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Congrats
Now I win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 298466



Lol, so true.

I’ll be taking it now though.


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

My turn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Only me
Only I win


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

The winner


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

Time for the win to return to its rightful place for a little while.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2020)

Sweet! Sweet! Sweet victory, yeah!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 6, 2020)

I will not let you lose or win. > : )


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope
I will


----------



## Megan. (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2020)

winnnn


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

win


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

imagine not saying win in this thread
this post made by mod gang
anyways win


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Win


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

i live


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulky said:


> i live


Where have you been


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Where have you been


around but not on the forums  mostly tumblr 
after my online subscription expired i gradually used my switch less and less, but now i'm back babey and i got a whole year of nintendo online to kill


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2020)

win
/wɪn/
_verb_
1. be successful or victorious in (a contest or conflict).
"United won four games in a row"
2. acquire or secure as a result of a contest, conflict, bet, or other endeavour.
"there are hundreds of prizes to be won"


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

get in losers, we're going to my win party


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 7, 2020)

My win!


----------



## Megan. (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Let's see how long this win lasts...


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Just 11 minutes


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

...But will this one last longer...


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Well yes... but actually no


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Well that was a letdown.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2020)

Waffles

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

I'd happily lose if it meant waffles.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2020)

Sorry, I was thinking about food rather than the win.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

What kind of food though


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

I just ate so I'm clearly at an advantage here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2020)

Stop making me hungry! Actually, carry on. We should duke it out in an eating contest and I shall come out on top!


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

16 minutes, time is up
I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Sorry, you only get one minute.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 7, 2020)

I win


----------



## deleted (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi
I win though


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi 
Are you sure though?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi.
No.


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

WIN


----------



## deleted (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

this is my win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

And this is my win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

not anymore!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Hope you enjoyed those 4 hours of victory.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

WIN


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

NO, I WIN


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

No me


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

_yes_


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

_*no*_


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

yes


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2020)

Over two hours of winning? This is unacceptable.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Mom said it's my turn on the win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

You had the win last time!


----------



## Megan. (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2020)

Sorry, but I'm gonna have to kick you out.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks like I'll have to do the same to you.


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

Yawn


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

omw to win


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

No u dont


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

(。≖ˇ∀ˇ≖。)


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

That’s cool and all, but I’ll be taking the win now.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

Let me hold it for a sec for u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Nah give it to me


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

Nono, it's ok, I can hold it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

But I insist


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

Listen, it's not that heavy, I can hold it just fine c:


----------



## LeighEmma (Aug 9, 2020)

Esphas said:


> a never ending game which is really fun. looks like i win. FOR NOW


Meeeeee!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

not u!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Look, your wrist must be tired from drawing. I'll just take the wind.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice try guys.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm totally fine holding it, dw c:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Alright


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

ok, win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay okay


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

okie dokie


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Lovely


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Woo


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Woo!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Alright, here’s the win.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank u


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

And now I’ll take it back!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 10, 2020)

Might as well win here for a while.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

That’s good for now.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 10, 2020)

Muahahahahah, I win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Alright


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

I need this win so give it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2020)

Okay


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

ok


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2020)

o k


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

also i win


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Aug 11, 2020)

WIN WIN WIN


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

beep beep win


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Aug 11, 2020)

Winner winner ding ding ding


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

bingo


----------



## That animal crossing meme (Aug 11, 2020)

Frick on a stick, 
Looks like we have a winner


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

and it's me!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 11, 2020)

Ufufufufu... you thought you had a winner? But it was me, DIO!


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

win


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

winning


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 11, 2020)

Epic win ~


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

ah yes, win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

No one's won here in a while.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Ahem
I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

regaining the win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

The win won't be that easy to maintain.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)

ლ(●ↀωↀ●)ლ


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

>:3c


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Losen't


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Haha yes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm such a good winner that I dont need a podium to prove it


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Helium you ruined it

why


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

it was good while it lasted


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

It was so good. :c


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

:'c rip


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Guess I'll just fix it


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't frequent this forum anymore so I though it would unfittingly fitting to sneak in a single win, for the time being.


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Your win lasted 4 minutes. Welcome back~


----------



## loveclove (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh hello
I win?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 12, 2020)

no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Right back atcha


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice meme but I win now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

winning


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

No longer winning.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Correct for I am winning


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

yeehaw


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow, you’re lazy AND you have the win?  No worries though, I’ll be taking it for now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Not if I have anything to do with it


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't know what you want to do with the win but it's safe with me now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I'll take it back as I have some use with it


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

If you want the win, you'll have to get through me.


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

lol here i am getting through you. i'm winner


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

I was so preoccupied with stopping one user I didn't even notice Lazy. Seems my defeat was my own doing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

And you shall be defeated again


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

My time to win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

winnnn


----------



## Pikabun (Aug 13, 2020)

never ending!!!!wins


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Win
I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

I think you have held the win long enough.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

But it was so peaceful here before.

Not that it matters, I wasn't winning anyway.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

And you will continue to not


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

I read "not" as "rot" for a second and thought this was about to go in a very different direction.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I read "not" as "rot" for a second and thought this was about to go in a very different direction.



LOL, I laughed hard at this.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

win win win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

lose lose lose


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

winnie the pooh


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

I will never have enough win


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

...............
win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2020)

How many times do I have to play a victory theme in my head?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

hello


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2020)

Why hello your win is short lived.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

No it isnt


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

winning


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

I’ve won


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2020)

You wish.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> I’ve won


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

me win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

no, me win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Win


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

winning


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

win win


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

No me


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 15, 2020)

Guess I win


----------



## Frida644 (Aug 15, 2020)

win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Mom told me to get you it's my turn on the win.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

My turn now.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

Nono, my turn now


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Am I interrupting the creation of a new language?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win win win win win


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

chain broke


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

By my calculations it has appeared that _I _have won


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win!!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

winn


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

Win win win win win win win win win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win win win win win win win win win!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 16, 2020)

win ٩(๑•̀o•́๑)و


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

winnn


----------



## Megan. (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Megan. (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

winnn


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 16, 2020)

currently Winning


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

I can't believe I lost. Oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

I've won so many times today ☺


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

And you have lost equally many times.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> And you have lost equally many times.



:'c


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m gonna celebrate so early that I’ll be disappointed.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

last win of the day for me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Good thing because I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

That’s terrible if I took someone’s win...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

If they couldn't defend the win, it was never theirs to begin with. *There is no sharing or friendship in this battle.*


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 16, 2020)

Double you


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

It's suddenly gotten quiet here... Time to change that.


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Not anymore


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

Our battle will be legendary.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

winnn


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 17, 2020)

no


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Perhaps


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 17, 2020)

well now


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I hope 10 minutes was enough! >: )


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry, what was that? I'm having a hard time believing you, as you can see. I am clearly the winning individual.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

win go brrrrrr


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

So does pikachu chair


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

not on my watch


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

That's cute.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

winnn!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nuh uh!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Now I take the win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't think so.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

This battle will go on forever, will it?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 17, 2020)

now I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

sleepy win


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 17, 2020)

I am the winner.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

not so fast


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice try.  I win while sleeping.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

In your dreams!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh no, the puns.  My only weakness...


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 17, 2020)

hehe


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm sorry, but I'm gonna have to take away your medal due to allegations that you have cheated.


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I have rested.
Time to return to the win throne!


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

My win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Objection


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Overruled!  The win goes to Clockwise.

That’s another episode of Ace Attorney TBT version concluded.

Haha nah, I kid.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

I would like to appeal the decision please.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I plead guilty! Of winning ; )


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

No! I'm pleading guilty for wanting to win!


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

This marks the beginning of page 2168. What wonders and horrors will occur on this page? That is a question no one can yet answer.


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Me winning counts the mark of the page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Nah I'm sure it's _my win_


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

you sure?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

That sounds... Like a lie.


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

No its not


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Definitely not


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Winnnnn


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

winnnnnnnn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Winnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Okay, you win.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Sweet, thanks dude!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Sweet, thanks dude!



LOL


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

win for now


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Win


----------



## Larsi (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey that's me right? What did I win?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Winnnn


----------



## Larsi (Aug 18, 2020)

don't lie! I won


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

Face it. You're gonna lose anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 18, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

Where is my trophy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2020)

Sorry I ran off with it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

I took the trophy


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2020)

That's okay, the throne is the real prize and that's still mine.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

bruh


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

May I claim the throne


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 18, 2020)

No.


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe the real prize is the friends we made along the way?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Nah I just want some trophies


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Friends = Trophies?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Woah, that’s my win.  I was just thinking and left it unguarded.


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

You sure?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

He's clearly wrong here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

No u


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

no u


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

You should rename yourself LoserTheCat.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Win


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

No me


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

Definitely me. Everyone else should just go home.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 19, 2020)

Too late, I bought the land. This is my home now.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

I don’t see the deed in your hands.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah cause I took it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh snap!


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Well the win is mine now
*Sits on throne and grabs crown*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

*watches you sit on invisible throne*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

*falls through throne*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Darn, where did the throne go?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh it's been with me. Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll just take it back now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

I just apologized for the inconvenience, I never said you could have it back.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 20, 2020)

WinnerTheCat is here


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 20, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Ahaha I win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 20, 2020)

Wondering who the ultimate winner will be- Like when the internet dies or something.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Its me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Winner!


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Winner!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Stop copying me, loser.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Uno reverse card


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

*Also summons a uno reverse card*


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Do I have a surprise for you!


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Time's up
My win now


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 20, 2020)

winnn


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## brysonkunz (Aug 20, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Time's up
My win again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

If you want to keep winning, you have to buy the trophy DLC. To confirm you bought the DLC, you also have to buy the throne DLC to cement your win.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 20, 2020)

Worth it.


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I‘ll take that


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 20, 2020)

At least pay me back smh


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Let me win then


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Okay okay, enough fighting. The _real _winner is here.
psst, it's me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 21, 2020)

too bad


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 21, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Win


----------



## brysonkunz (Aug 21, 2020)

Here’s your crown....it’s mine now


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 21, 2020)

time to claim my crown


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Mind if I have it?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 21, 2020)

You can have the second one


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok
Grabs crown


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 21, 2020)

Guess I'll take the crown for a few minutes.


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Snatches crown


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I'll take that, thank you very much!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 21, 2020)

You do realize the handmade crown is the true indication of the winner, right? Welp, you can't order one because it's a seasonal item and I have one! Better wait next year!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't need a crown just to prove how _amazing _I am


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 21, 2020)

But are you? No proof, no win.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Veemo is here to win for a short while. Okay bye.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 21, 2020)

All right! See you later!


----------



## amemome (Aug 21, 2020)

here to win.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh wow, me too, what a coincidence.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Mine now


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

win


----------



## Megan. (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

winnn


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2020)

And I win!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Win


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 22, 2020)

I win i WIN


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

midnight win


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

8:14 pm win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

Winnnnnnnnn


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

I shall feast on a chicken dinner


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 22, 2020)

Well I’m having pasta so I win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Well I’m having pasta so I win



I also had pasta.  Does this mean I win as well?  :O


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 22, 2020)

win win


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 23, 2020)

eyyyyyyyyy *slides in to get the win*


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

win!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2020)

Time to win


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Time to win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

time to win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2020)

Win to time


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2020)

I win, so where's my prize?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2020)

Not anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

I hope you enjoyed your four minutes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2020)

I hope you enjoyed your less than 1 minute.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

I hope you enjoyed your four seconds

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

DANGIT


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Haha, NINJA’ed


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2020)

I mean, that still applies to me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, I’ll just take this win while you guys are distracted.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2020)

I won't be defeated that easily.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Darn.  I really thought it would be that easy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Whoop just droppin' by to take the win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2020)

Haha! Think you've won this battle?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Sorry, but running away with the win is not allowed.  I think you have won for long enough.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 25, 2020)

win :>


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2020)

Darn, really thought I had that in the bag.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

win win


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

WINNER!


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

May I have chicken dinner
i just won


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry, ate it all.


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 26, 2020)

winnnnnn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

*slides in for the win*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

hope you enjoyed your 40 minutes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Woah, did you decide to win just now?  Interesting.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Yep, and your loss.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Ohhhh, alright then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

you thought you could get away with the win and I wouldn't notice?

How foolish


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

let me win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

I let you win for almost three hours.  I think that’s long enough.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

3 seconds take it or leave it


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 3 seconds take it or leave it


I repeat


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

How about one second.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Darn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Ha


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

nO


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 26, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't allow this


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 26, 2020)

bold of you to assume I need your permission to win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Excuse me, I'm not done winning.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Correct, you need my permission instead.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 26, 2020)

Let me know when you're done then, I wanna win for a bit too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

None of you will win on my watch.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 26, 2020)

sneaky win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Not so sneaky now, huh?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't need to sneak around, I can just run in and win.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 26, 2020)

if I run fast enough, you won't be able to catch me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Bold of you to assume I have feet.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Must not because you couldn’t outrun my win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Shut


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Are the other winners gone? Have I waited long enough.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Too bad it’s being taken by a fetus 13yo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

taken back by a pancake god


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Aight I’m back and so is my spot as #1


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

I have returned... 


That's it. You expected some new game-changing attack? No I just left for a while.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

win successfully stolen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Aaaamd it’s back in my hands.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

*mine


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

My win
Keep the card


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

I insist you take it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellzilla from the future. It seems like there's still no definite winner in this thread.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Unwinn't


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Losen't


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

I did not lose!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Unloss


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Reloss


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

I win until I lose


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)

winner winner chicken binerm
edit: i meant dinner


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

WalceDony said:


> winner winner chicken binerm
> edit: i meant dinner


I don't know what you just invented but I think thats served when you lose


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

I Googled "binerm" which did not help at all.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> I don't know what you just invented but I think thats served when you lose






this came up when I searched chicken binerm. I guess you were right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I Googled "binerm" which did not help at all.


do I care ask what it is?

I'll be winning in anticipation


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I'll win now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

No me


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

WalceDony said:


> View attachment 310461
> this came up when I searched chicken binerm. I guess you were right


There's really a forum for everything isn't there?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

WalceDony said:


> View attachment 310461
> this came up when I searched chicken binerm. I guess you were right


I think the losers of this thread should sign up from that forum just saying.


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Really?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I think the losers of this thread should sign up from that forum just saying.


get creating


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Really?


Nah not really I'm only joking. Unless you want to that is.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Nah not really I'm only joking. Unless you want to that is.


what if I do it and spam win on every thread because that's what I'm doing right now, winning


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

No me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry. Losers must leave.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Sorry. Losers must leave.


So you?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> So you?


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Ahaha I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Speak for yourself!


Nope it's still you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Nope it's still you.


I think you missed something here...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2020)

Knowing me that's probably the case.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

I guess i have won at the moment.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

I win. You don't. End. Of. Story.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

But I'm not done yet!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Too bad


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

I think it's my turn to win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

You thought wrong.


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

It's definitely my turn now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

It's very much not.


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

Now it is!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

WIN


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Guess I’ll win.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

NNNOPE!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Jake State Farm Farm Jake State Farm Jake State State Farm Farm Farm Jake Jake State Jake Farm Farm Jake State State Jake Farm State Jake Jake Jake Farm Farm State State Jake Farm Farm State Jake State Farm State Farm Jake State State Jake Farm State State Jake Farm State Farm Jake

The new language created by my friend and I, JakeStateFarmanese not an actual language

Anyway, win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 27, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Jake State Farm Farm Jake State Farm Jake State State Farm Farm Farm Jake Jake State Jake Farm Farm Jake State State Jake Farm State Jake Jake Jake Farm Farm State State Jake Farm Farm State Jake State Farm State Farm Jake State State Jake Farm State State Jake Farm State Farm Jake
> 
> The new language created by my friend and I, JakeStateFarmanese not an actual language
> 
> Anyway, win.


In the year 2100, all of humanity had been unified under a single language. There was no push by any government; everyone just agreed at once that this was the best way of communicating information. Alien civilizations are both concerned and fascinated at how such a bizarre language could have spread across an entire species.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> In the year 2100, all of humanity had been unified under a single language. There was no push by any government; everyone just agreed at once that this was the best way of communicating information. Alien civilizations are both concerned and fascinated at how such a bizarre language could have spread across an entire species.



I’m laughing so hard right now you don’t even know.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 27, 2020)

Here comes me


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 27, 2020)

win


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 27, 2020)

I'll be taking that fat W from you now


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

My turn with the Win!


----------



## amemome (Aug 27, 2020)

it was a good run. thanks for passing me the baton!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 27, 2020)

w


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

You have won for long enough.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

You were winning for a while... but my turn now


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Ok


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 28, 2020)

my win now


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Win!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

nOPE


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Sure?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 28, 2020)

nope


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 28, 2020)

win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2020)

I can't let this win reach 12 hours. This will stop at 11 hours and 59 minutes.


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

This will stop here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

WINNA


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2020)

Imagine not saying win
this post made by mod gang


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

...Mod?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2020)

Who cares what we say, a win is a win.


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2020)

Saying stuff makes the wins more exciting though.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Saying stuff makes the wins more exciting though.



Truth.  And just for that, I will let you win.

Wait...


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

That’s my win now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Nah my win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 29, 2020)

win win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2020)

Winnnnnnn


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

I won

but someone will snipe that 1st place from me any second now


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Yep


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 29, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Aug 29, 2020)

Win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 29, 2020)

winnnn


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

The fact that you won for at least six hours disgusts me. Away with you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

And away with _you_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2020)

Alright, here is my ultimatum.  Let me win or *I will make all the pizza in the world have pineapples on it.  Allllllll the pizza in the world will have pineapples on them.  And you can’t remove them either.  And don’t try making it from scratch either, because as soon as the pizza is made it will automatically be covered in pineapple slices.  This is a warning.  Now... just let me win and this won’t happen.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I could learn to like pineapple pizza


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2020)

Don’t tempt me... I know a lot of people here don’t like pineapple pizza.  I think I will hold off for now though.  Your pizza is safe... for now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't even hate pineapple on pizza but I probably would if forced to have it _every _time.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Alright, here is my ultimatum.  Let me win or *I will make all the pizza in the world have pineapples on it.  Allllllll the pizza in the world will have pineapples on them.  And you can’t remove them either.  And don’t try making it from scratch either, because as soon as the pizza is made it will automatically be covered in pineapple slices.  This is a warning.  Now... just let me win and this won’t happen.*


Funny how you say that cause I just had pizza for dinner lol. How about you let me win or I'll litter all your pizzas with *onions*. It's an obligation for every pizza maker to put onions as a topping no matter what.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Funny how you say that cause I just had pizza for dinner lol. How about you let me win or I'll litter all your pizzas with *onions*. It's an obligation for every pizza maker to put onions as a topping no matter what.


I have onions on basically all my pizzas so I wouldn't notice anything different. 

If you don't let me win I'll put habanero peppers on every pizza in existence. Good luck trying to have pizza then. Plus I really want to try habanero pizza because it sounds amazing and this would be an excuse to have some.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I like pizza but I mean if I had to live without it I won't mind


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

My win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 30, 2020)

win win


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Limon (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 30, 2020)

winnnn


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ve been waiting for a long time for my win.


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2020)

Your profile pic is invisible so I believe your presence doesn't apply here to win.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 30, 2020)

win win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 30, 2020)

correct


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Gengei (Aug 30, 2020)

noice


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 31, 2020)

Who knows what could await on page 2185? Only one way to find out.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

hmmm me?


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Maybe me


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 31, 2020)

no, me


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 31, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 31, 2020)

Winn


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 31, 2020)

Time to win this once and for all... or at least the next few minutes.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

winner winner, chicken dinner? :> bok


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2020)

I think you're the chicken that's going to be turned into dinner. I win.


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

You sure


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 1, 2020)

I am going to be winnerthecat for a bit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

You’ve won for too long!


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

I believe YOU have won for too long


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 1, 2020)

Just got unbanned  hi guyssss


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome back
And I win


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 1, 2020)

no yoU WILL NOT


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok...
Also we transferred to discord for now


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh cool 👁👁
Shoot me an invite
(Jeliden#1211


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

ok
win


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 1, 2020)

ty but you will never win


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2020)

Neither will you.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow.

After all this time I finally win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks! 

Time to win again


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

no me


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

No


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

YES


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

temp win


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 1, 2020)

SALTYY HI I MISSED U ALSO @Milky star @Seastar I MISSED U GUYS AND HAVENT SAID HI YET


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

I win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> SALTYY HI I MISSED U ALSO @Milky star @Seastar I MISSED U GUYS AND HAVENT SAID HI YET


Oh hello 

Don't get off topic, basement dwellers is closed and we have to keep lptpw open


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 1, 2020)

I WIN SJGSGSGDGHEHEHD I ALMPST CUSSED BUT IM NOT MAKING THAT MISTAKE AGAIN HAHA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

no I win


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2020)

Muahahaha!


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

:C


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 1, 2020)

No me


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

meow?


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

Woof


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

Now I win.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2020)

win win


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2020)

win


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

You've also been winning for far too long... my turn!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

Agreed, that amount of time is way too long... unless it's me winning, then it's okay.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 3, 2020)

*winning in deer noises*


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 3, 2020)

Win?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 3, 2020)

winning


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 4, 2020)

Win win win, win win. Win win. Win win win win; win, win win, win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

This appears to be my lucky day


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 4, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Win!


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2020)

wiiin


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 5, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2020)

My turn to win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 6, 2020)

it's actually winnerthecat time


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

My turn to win


----------



## SourDeez (Sep 7, 2020)

A never ending game haha


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

I agree
Now its my turn


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Woomy is here to temporarily win the pointless game.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 7, 2020)

winnn


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2020)

Before you post here, keep in mind you're up against a pro. I have won this game over 800 times, so I know every strategy.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

Apparently I have won 2,064 times now, so I’ll take you on.

...

Make that 2,065.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

I’ll add to my win count thanks


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Sep 7, 2020)

First time for everything! I’ll collect my trophy  (for now)


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

My trophy!


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

My trophy now!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Win!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

My stars!  You’ve been winning for too long.  Looks like I’m going to have to take the win from you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 9, 2020)

time to snatch the win and run


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

Not so fast!  I’ll be taking that back now!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 9, 2020)

Nono, that's mine now!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

Mine!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 9, 2020)

No it's not!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

Okay, fine.  Here’s the win...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank u c:
Unless you wanna share it?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2020)

There will be no sharing in this thread.


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah, my turn with the trophy!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll just be taking it back now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2020)

I actually need the win right now, so I'm sure you won't mind if I "borrow" it for a while and also never give it back.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2020)

Too bad I’m still here, haha.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Don’t mind the deer here taking the win...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 10, 2020)

nah


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 10, 2020)

win!!


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 10, 2020)

Win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 10, 2020)

win win


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

hi


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

My win!


----------



## Clock (Sep 10, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

I think I deserve to win for a couple minutes


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 10, 2020)

16 is a good amount of time me thinks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

You win until you don't


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 11, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 11, 2020)

winn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

A win!


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

It's almost 3pm, I'll take that win from you so you can sleep


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

boop


----------



## Coach (Sep 11, 2020)

y e s


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## rocksrsoft (Sep 11, 2020)

Cool what do we win though


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

I guess we'll never know


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 12, 2020)

No one's ever won long enough to find out.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

Winning the satisfaction of...winning? *shrugs* lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 12, 2020)

you win the win!!


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 12, 2020)

win win


----------



## Toska (Sep 12, 2020)

Win win win


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 12, 2020)

no one has won so far. i have only reached about 2 days


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 12, 2020)

Good luck trying to reach 2 days now that New Horizons has released.


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 12, 2020)

Look at this adorable picture of a kitten I found on Wikipedia. If you take this win from me, I will delete this picture from this post and it will be *your *fault.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2020)

It's been 5 hours, I think that's enough time. The kitten can stay.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2020)

Yayyyy, I love kittens!  Thank you!


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm allergic to kittens...
(win!)


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 13, 2020)

ive won but at what cost


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> ive won but at what cost


Giving a deer child a win


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

win


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Giving a deer child a win


nou ;(


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 13, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Win


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 13, 2020)

winnnnnn


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

I win


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Winner winner


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Win!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

Another win for me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

Wait if I’m a winner can I go cash in my chicken dinner? Rations are running kinda low here...


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Hmm... I guess its my dinner now


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

Win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 14, 2020)

time to  win


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2020)

Your time is up.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like your time is up as well.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2020)

I won't go away that easily.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2020)

Ooooooooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2020)

XD


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

Seems like it's my time for a _win_


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 14, 2020)

my time now


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

My time


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 15, 2020)

Let tonight's battle commence.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 15, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Good luck trying to reach 2 days now that New Horizons has released.


I wish you guys luck as well


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

I win again


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

*Win*


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 15, 2020)

WIN


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2020)

win


----------



## amemome (Sep 15, 2020)

back to win.  do i get a prize?


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Maybe...
But I win now


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 16, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

Now I win!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

And now I win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 17, 2020)

ωιη


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 17, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

I win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2020)

It's been way too long since someone won around here.


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, I kinda miss that winning feeling.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 17, 2020)

I wanna win


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2020)

I hope you can accomplish that one day.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey, Silver.  Mind if I take the win from you?  Thanks, pal.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 18, 2020)

winning


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

time to win yet again


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2020)

I'll be taking the win back now.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you for holding on to it, I'll be taking it back now c:


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Can I have the win now


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

I think I'll win for a little.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2020)

Although I like your avatar, that's not enough to convince me not to win.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2020)

Winner


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Win!!!


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 19, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

I win!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 20, 2020)

win win win


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

What would a day off be without a little winning?


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

I wonder...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2020)

You almost reached 24 hours.  Nicely done.


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Neat, but its my win now


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 21, 2020)

Not your win anymore.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 21, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Over 8 hours... think it's my turn to win now


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 22, 2020)

I notice it's possible to win for way longer now than the summer. Maybe those day long wins will once again be possible. 

I guess that's the one good thing about Basement activity decreasing.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 22, 2020)

Haven't won here for a while, so WIN


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2020)

Wow, that’s a crazy streak you got there!  Almost three days!  Unfortunately, I’m going to have to end it here.


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

win


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2020)

I was just wondering why I hadn't seen this thread in a while.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 25, 2020)

haven't won in a while


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Azrael (Sep 26, 2020)

winning


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2020)

Winner


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 27, 2020)

I win now!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

44k replies... HOLLLYYY. 

I win? :’D


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Azrael (Sep 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

I win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 28, 2020)

Dream on.


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 29, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 29, 2020)

Win?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 29, 2020)

A win is about to reach 12 hours? I must put an end to this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

A win for murder deer


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

Another win about to reach 12 hours.  I will put an end to it this time.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 30, 2020)

No I win : )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

But not for long


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 30, 2020)

I WIN 
NOT YOU
SHUT UP LOL 

FREAKING CHEATERS >:C


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Sorry but you’re streak has ended


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 30, 2020)

My turn to win now!


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

Win!


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

I WIN NOT U >


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm so sick of these hackers taking my win.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Shut up hacker


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

I will not allow someone who says shut up win


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Shut up loser c:<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

you may want to do that yourself


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

No u loser


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 1, 2020)

how about no


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

how about yes

and are u actually mad at me cuz im just messing with you lol

though i am the winner.... : )


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2020)

How about I win?


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

No hitting 24 hours for you.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 3, 2020)

Same for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Man, Clockwise has become really good at this game.


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks, but I still win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 4, 2020)

This game's meta has really changed this past month.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2020)

That’s meta(l), bro.

*gets hit in the face for bad pun*


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

The Basement activity decreasing I guess means time for *m*_*ore winning*_


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 4, 2020)

Wouldn't it be less winning if less people are posting? Which matters more, the amount of wins or the length of a win?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 4, 2020)

birthday win


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Nobody really wins here, do they?


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

I suppose the length of winning matters more to the individual.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

your time is up btw


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I could say the same as well


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

Wow, a three day record!  Clockwise has a three day record!

Unfortunately, now I must end it.


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Alright then
Its my turn still


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 10, 2020)

Your turn has ended.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey!

*HEY!

Did you guys know that Youngster Joey’s Rattata is in the top 10 percentage of Rattata?

Sorry to interrupt your win, I just really thought you should know this.  : ]*


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I see
I guess I'll take the turn though


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 11, 2020)

Meow! (that's "win" in cat, or so I've been told)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Win


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 12, 2020)

I win!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2020)

Time to win


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 12, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)

Woah, almost a full week of winning.  Now that’s just crazy.


----------



## Clock (Oct 19, 2020)

W time


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 20, 2020)

I like lamp


----------



## Clock (Oct 21, 2020)

W


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Oct 23, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 23, 2020)

No


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 23, 2020)

*My time has come and I have r i s e n*


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 23, 2020)

No


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 23, 2020)

>:0


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 23, 2020)

I like this thread lol


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 23, 2020)

yeeeeeee


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 23, 2020)

What happens if I Yeet my cat


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 23, 2020)

are you asking or—?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 23, 2020)

Haven't won here in a while.


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

hello


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

I yeeted my cat no regrets don’t call peta


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

D:<


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Pls don’t call peta


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

DD:<<


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

It’s okay my cat is totally fine


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

‘,: /


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

Lol


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

win


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

sparkles


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

I like halloween


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2020)

That's it, this thread proves aliens are real.


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 25, 2020)

I  win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

Now that I have this backdrop, I am unstoppable here. Okay, that may be a slight exaggeration but at least it looks cool.


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

I still win though


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

Winnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 26, 2020)

F O R    G L O R Y ! ! !


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 26, 2020)

It was a glorious 13 minutes.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2020)

aaaaaaAAAAAAAAA


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 26, 2020)

HEY THAT’S *MY *TITLE ahsbbshsghs


----------



## Clock (Oct 27, 2020)

win


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 28, 2020)

impressive, more than a day


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 29, 2020)

i win


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

Victory is mine.


----------



## Yazzy (Oct 29, 2020)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)

Winner


----------



## cococay (Oct 29, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)

Winnnnnnnnnn


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 30, 2020)

I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 30, 2020)

Once again, I stand atop the broken posts of my enemies. Victorious, but not unscarred.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 30, 2020)

I win now!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)

Victory


----------



## Clock (Oct 31, 2020)

Win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 1, 2020)

no im back for now


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> no im back for now


Hey it's been a while since I saw you here.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2020)

Winner


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

I've been winning for 8 hours and I don't plan on stopping now.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2020)

Winnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

Something something... I win.


----------



## Roby (Nov 2, 2020)

lets try my luck here.


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 2, 2020)

With the power of my moonlight egg, I will win this thread.


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 2, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 2, 2020)

I have a lot of homework to do and if I win it will all go away


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 4, 2020)

Or not..


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 4, 2020)

win


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2020)

Drinking game. Every post past this one I will take a sip from a glass of milk. The kicker, I'm lactose intolerant. No one wants to see me suffer right... guys?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm more concerned about the milk staying out for too long and attracting bacteria, so I'll post now.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh please don't drink milk if you're allergic.
Also I win. For now.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

Well, you’re probably not going to fare too well once more posts are made...


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 4, 2020)

let’s hope you don’t actually drink the milk-


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2020)

Imagine doing this at the start, actually being serious, then drinking 40,000 sips of milk.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2020)

Luckily there's always a plan B... anyone got any cookies?


----------



## Viewing (Nov 4, 2020)

I believe I am the new winner here.  Therefore, I am the cleanest boy here.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 4, 2020)

I winn


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 5, 2020)

win win


----------



## Clock (Nov 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 5, 2020)

Winn


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 5, 2020)

Win winn


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry I was half asleep, did somebody say lose?


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 6, 2020)

No I don’t think they did


----------



## toxapex (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone wanna start a really ugly argument in here so they have to lock the thread and crown a victor-


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2020)

toxapex said:


> Anyone wanna start a really ugly argument in here so they have to lock the thread and crown a victor-


So what does everyone think about time travelling in Animal Crossing?


----------



## Clock (Nov 6, 2020)

Its ok
And win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

*Takes the throne*


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 6, 2020)

where is my crown


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

Where is the royal carpet?  Needs more fancy stuff.


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 7, 2020)

win winn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 7, 2020)

forgot about this am winner


----------



## Clock (Nov 7, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 7, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Nov 8, 2020)

Win


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

Something something
I win


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 8, 2020)

Shut


----------



## Hat' (Nov 8, 2020)

i haven't been here   in such a long time so please let me win


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 8, 2020)

N o


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 8, 2020)

Winn


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

Haha win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

ooo


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 9, 2020)

Win


----------



## sunny_ac (Nov 9, 2020)

Gussy gussy gussy tussy


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 9, 2020)

No u


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

Oooooo


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 10, 2020)

Have we skipped thanksgiving


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

Nooooo, my win!  D:


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 10, 2020)

I winn


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

Win


----------



## Plume (Nov 10, 2020)

what do I win? D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 10, 2020)

I win lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2020)

Plume said:


> what do I win? D:


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 10, 2020)

this is never going to end


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

That’s a win for me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2020)

_Was _a win for you.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh no, not my win.  Not my beautiful win!  D:


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2020)

Each win is priceless and irreplaceable.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

I want to take my win out for a walk.


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Darn, thought I had that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't be sad the win is over, be glad that it happened.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2020)

this is what i say when i start to win (right now)


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe the real victories were the wins we made along the way gets attacked.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

With the power of friendship, no win can stand in our way.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> With the power of winning, no friendships can stand in our way.



Fixed


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

win again


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

6 hours is long enough.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh no, Silver!  What happened to your user title?  Are you no longer a clock connoisseur?  D:


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Oh no, Silver!  What happened to your user title?  Are you no longer a clock connoisseur?  D:


The clocks have served me well, but alas, I must move on with my life. 

I seriously had that user title for over 2 years and I have no idea why I kept it so long.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> The clocks have served me well, but alas, I must move on with my life.
> 
> I seriously had that user title for over 2 years and I have no idea why I kept it so long.



Does that mean we can burn the clocks?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Does that mean we can burn the clocks?


Feel free to burn your own clocks but stay away from mine.

You'd have to destroy your computer though, since it's also a clock.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Feel free to burn your own clocks but stay away from mine.
> 
> You'd have to destroy your computer though, since it's also a clock.



*burns all my clocks, and then my devices as well not realizing I won’t be able to use TBT anymore, thereby giving you the win—* oh, wait...


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> *burns all my clocks, and then my devices as well not realizing I won’t be able to use TBT anymore, thereby giving you the win—* oh, wait...


Who knew changing my user title would lead to this victory? 

I can relate to the computer setting on fire, though in my case it was caused by a sentient weird doll collectible during an April Fools thread.


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2020)

Win again after 3 hours


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

Going to have to take this now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

I'll come back here when I wake up, hopefully no one takes the win while I'm gone.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 15, 2020)

Farewell


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh dang, I wasn’t going to take the win, but looks like it’s too late now.


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2020)

win


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh well, I can just take it back now.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

I am here to win.


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 16, 2020)

Meow (I'm sure this means "win" in cat language)


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't know, my cat says that a lot when she wants food. Perhaps instead of a win in this thread, what you really need is a nice meal.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

No, I’m pretty sure I need the win, thanks.


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 17, 2020)

Win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 17, 2020)

I win


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2020)

win


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 17, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 17, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Holla (Nov 17, 2020)

Sorry, but I'm the winner now.


----------



## amemome (Nov 17, 2020)

my turn to win.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 17, 2020)

how about no


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

I bet no one expected me to return after my previous loss here.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

This time I won't be defeated so easily.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Okay


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

You clearly underestimate my skills here.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Alright


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

I guess we'll just keep posting forever then.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds good


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

I swear we'll all be 90 years old and still fighting over this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds like the dream


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

Wonder how many posts we'd have by then.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Infinity


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

I now win in the best font.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Best font win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

It truly is the best font. I only bring it out for special occasions.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Wooooo, party time!


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh no, my win


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

_*winnin'*_


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 18, 2020)

I win
I win
I win

does manifestation work??


----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)

winning 👁


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 18, 2020)

lossn't


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2020)

win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 18, 2020)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Win won


----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)

winwin 👁


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Won win


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

What do you think will have happened for there to be an actual winner in this game...

Zombie apocalypse?  Bell Tree Forums shuts down? The Basement section of the forum is retired?

...and will we ever know who that winner actually is...questions for the ages...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Oof, my win


----------



## Clock (Nov 19, 2020)

win!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Win


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 19, 2020)

Win


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

Let's see how long this one lasts...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

A couple hours


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

That's way longer than I expected.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks like I’m the only one who can defeat you lately


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

Looking at past messages the last time someone else defeated me was on Sunday.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Oof, yeah.  It has been a bit.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 19, 2020)

I win haha


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

Psssst...wanna know a secret?
I win!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey, I kept that for 4 hours, lets hope this time it's longer!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

20 minutes is still good though.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

One minute.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

Less than one minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Less than half a minute?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't know but it's certainly a moment ago.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

I think I’m going to let someone else defeat you now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2020)

It's not defeat, it's only a temporary retreat. It's only a coincidence all those battles happened to be losing ones.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

Well I guess we’ve all been claiming the win and then temporarily retreating.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2020)

Guess so. Your turn to temporarily retreat.


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

Win time


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Back for no reason.
Oh wait, I win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

Also here for no reason.


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm here for a reason as well
Anyways I win so thats that


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 22, 2020)

My win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2020)

Mine now.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2020)

Nope, it’s mine now.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow...8 hours is pretty good. It seems a shame to tell you I win...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2020)

Ah, thirteen minutes.


----------



## Clock (Nov 23, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 24, 2020)

My win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 24, 2020)

win


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

No I have won (so far)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 24, 2020)

winwin


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)

winwin


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 24, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 25, 2020)

win


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 25, 2020)

ftw


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

Win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

*steals the win*


----------



## Toska (Nov 26, 2020)

My win


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2020)

Haven't won here in a few days.


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

Winnn


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2020)

4 minutes was good.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

less than a minute.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2020)

less than a minute as well


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

Hope you enjoyed your win.


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 27, 2020)

I hope you enjoyed the 8 minute win


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

winwin 
hope u enjoyed the second-


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 27, 2020)

1 second win


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 27, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

Win!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 28, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 28, 2020)

Win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2020)

Why does this win have lights on it?


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 28, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2020)

win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 28, 2020)

Win


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 28, 2020)

(win)ter


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow, i didn't get a participation award this time and instead I've won? This is truly an accomplishment.


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 28, 2020)

win


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

Winning


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 29, 2020)

Win


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

ola


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

I win


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2020)

win


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

No


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

winwin from nct 👁


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

👁👁


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 29, 2020)

Win!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Nov 30, 2020)

Who knows? Maybe or not really
Anyways, I'll take the win


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 30, 2020)

^3^


----------



## amemome (Nov 30, 2020)

back to win


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 30, 2020)

Winner


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

boomers
i win


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Nov 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Nov 30, 2020)

W


----------



## StressedJess (Nov 30, 2020)

I won!!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

In this game, no one wins.


----------



## StressedJess (Nov 30, 2020)

yeah i know,, mostly, but you can win temporarily. very temporarily


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2020)

Win!!


----------



## milktae (Dec 1, 2020)

win


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 1, 2020)

My turn to win!


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

you tried.


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 1, 2020)

Win


----------



## StressedJess (Dec 2, 2020)

my turn to win


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 2, 2020)

I don’t really understand but I think I am spoused to say I win?


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes
But now its my turn


----------



## Toska (Dec 2, 2020)

2 hours for a win... not it's my turn.


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)

win :’)


----------



## Toska (Dec 3, 2020)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2020)

Almost reached 12 hours.


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 4, 2020)

Win


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 4, 2020)

What’s happening


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm winning, that's what's happening.


----------



## Clock (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 5, 2020)

Why


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## milktae (Dec 5, 2020)

win


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 5, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2020)

Winning


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

Am i the last?


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 6, 2020)

Win


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 6, 2020)

Win!


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 6, 2020)

Winner!!


----------



## Clock (Dec 7, 2020)

Win


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 7, 2020)

Yay


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 7, 2020)

Win


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 8, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Ahhh yes... Sonic 06 with its horrible glitches that ruined the game.  Truly a nightmarish time to be alive.


Sonic 06 is the best sonic game. He glitches are what makes it so funny, also... IT'S NO USE! Sonic was overpowered. SKY GEM.


----------



## Clock (Dec 8, 2020)

Win


----------



## Katgamer (Dec 12, 2020)

I win


----------



## due (Dec 15, 2020)

mom


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2020)

Its been a while, but I'm here to get my win back


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

Are we just gonna let somebody else win?


----------



## Clock (Dec 18, 2020)

win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 19, 2020)

cheesecake


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 19, 2020)

Winner  ☺


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

Winner!


----------



## Clock (Dec 19, 2020)

win


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 19, 2020)

haha i win take that guys


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 19, 2020)

Win


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 19, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Dec 20, 2020)

win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 22, 2020)

i win!


----------



## sigh (Dec 23, 2020)

not anymore


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 23, 2020)

well too bad then
(also 3,550th post?! wow)


----------



## Toska (Dec 23, 2020)

Hmm I thought it was the #44,328? (Unless I have no idea how anything works, lol)

Also my win now


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

No thats DubiousDelphine’s 3550th post

I win


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 23, 2020)

W


----------



## milktae (Dec 23, 2020)

winwin


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2020)

Win


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 23, 2020)

Win


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 23, 2020)

TBT are you for real...
(It was a ebay advertisment)


----------



## Clock (Dec 26, 2020)

Win


----------



## ``` (Dec 26, 2020)

Wahoo! I'm the winner!


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)

winwin


----------



## huuussein (Dec 27, 2020)

i win >)


----------



## Clock (Dec 27, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Yumei (Dec 27, 2020)

Winning! Woooo!


----------



## PrincessApple (Dec 27, 2020)

wiiiiiin


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 27, 2020)

I win now!


----------



## sigh (Dec 27, 2020)

hee hee hoo hoo


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

Roxie numbah 1


----------



## Clock (Dec 29, 2020)

Win time


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

On top once again!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 29, 2020)

What’s that? It appears a sloth has dominated the competition!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 29, 2020)

Win!


----------



## milktae (Dec 29, 2020)

winwin


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

I retake my crown!


----------



## Toska (Dec 29, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 30, 2020)

Win


----------



## Clock (Dec 30, 2020)

win


----------



## Yumei (Dec 30, 2020)

Wiiiin


----------



## Megan. (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Toska (Dec 30, 2020)

Win win


----------



## Clock (Dec 31, 2020)

Win time


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2020)

WIN


----------



## Toska (Dec 31, 2020)

Win!


----------



## Yumei (Dec 31, 2020)

W I N


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 31, 2020)

beep beep i'ma sheep


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 31, 2020)

Your no longer a sheep I am the sheep beep beep ima sheep


----------



## Mick (Jan 2, 2021)

You can be the sheep if I get to be the last person to post <3


----------



## Clock (Jan 2, 2021)

Win


----------



## milktae (Jan 2, 2021)

Win


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 2, 2021)

Nothing can stop me, I'm all the way up


----------



## Clock (Jan 2, 2021)

Ok then


----------



## Yumei (Jan 4, 2021)

Winn-Dixie


----------



## ``` (Jan 4, 2021)

I did it! I won! I earned this win! It's my trophy! Mine mine mine!


----------



## milktae (Jan 4, 2021)

win


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2021)

I los- I mean, I won!


----------



## Clock (Jan 9, 2021)

Win


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

Winner winner


----------



## Clock (Jan 14, 2021)

win


----------



## Toska (Jan 14, 2021)

Winner winner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2021)

Chicken dinner!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2021)

I’m going to take your chicken dinner now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 15, 2021)

Yeah right. As if that is ever gonna happen.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2021)

Mmmmm, chicken dinner...


----------



## Toska (Jan 15, 2021)

I want the chicken dinner!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2021)

You've had your dinner. Time to give it back.


----------



## Clock (Jan 17, 2021)

Win


----------



## Toska (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm gonna snatch back that win, my friend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2021)

I can't believe you've been the winner for almost 24 hours. It's about time I claim it again.


----------



## Clock (Jan 20, 2021)

win


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2021)

only for 35 minutes

hoping i can get at least an hour of victory but we'll have to see


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 20, 2021)

I win!


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 20, 2021)

...


victory is mine!


----------



## Clock (Jan 28, 2021)

I win now


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2021)

*accidentally wonders into thread*

Oh no, Clockwise’s win!

*everyone else groans at me*


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

I was just about to revive this thread!

I'm the winner now


----------



## Clock (Feb 6, 2021)

win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

or did u...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2021)

Is it possible to lose and win at the same time?


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

Win


----------



## Clock (Feb 7, 2021)

Taking the win now thank you very much


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

s n e a k
i'm taking the win back ☆


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

I think it's my turn to win


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

Nope! Now, it's my turn to take the win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

quickly snatching it back lol


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

Noooooooo, gimme my win, it shall not be snatched.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

still got it


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

I got it now


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

fine u win...
oh wait, i do hehe


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for the win, ahahahahahaa!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

plot twist it's me again​


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

The win will be mine mine mine!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

i have the crown, i've already won


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

praise le royal stick figure, thy golden crown of win sits upon le winner


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

what about ...



my animal crossing villager in a crown


----------



## Clock (Feb 7, 2021)

win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

but my crown...


----------



## DVD (Feb 7, 2021)

omg what's the prize?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

👁👁


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Feb 7, 2021)

I'll be taking that .


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

Look what I won!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 7, 2021)

Why, thank you for that trophy!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

i love how this is still going on to this day, might as well join the game again


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Not so fast. The trophy is mine.


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

haha nope


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

⏱


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

I have all night. Actually, I’m probably going to fall asleep in a few minutes because tomorrow is Monday lmao


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

hehe are you handing me the trophy then


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2021)

I saw this thread was on page 2222 and decided to come out of retirement.


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

lmao this is gonna go on for years


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

totally


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2021)

I must comment on page 2222


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

That’s what I’m thinking!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

dudududu


----------



## ``` (Feb 8, 2021)

Victory screech!!!!


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

I AM VICTORIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

nope i win c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 8, 2021)

I need to win, thanks.


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

the winner is I


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Not for long!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

no it’s me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 8, 2021)

Too bad.


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

im the winnerrrrr


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh no I missed post 44,444. This is close enough.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

i have technically won since i have a trophy irl 
only cost me £4


----------



## ``` (Feb 8, 2021)

Waluigi number WAA-hn!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

👁👁​


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

no me


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

consider this though....

me


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

no maam i win


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2021)

I’m so glad I revived this thread.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

reviving won't get u the prize


----------



## Clock (Feb 8, 2021)

Winn


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 8, 2021)

I won for the.... I lost count.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2021)

I won for the 920th time!


----------



## ``` (Feb 9, 2021)

The winner is back!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

yes ur right, i'm back


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 9, 2021)

hi


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2021)

Your crown is mine!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

my crown does not leave my head ​


----------



## Clock (Feb 9, 2021)

winning


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 9, 2021)

*to the tune of la cucaracha*

i am the wiener
you are the loser
looks like i win and you lose
i am the wiener
you are the looooser
looks like i win and you lose!
danana nana danana nana


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2021)

Das nice


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 9, 2021)

(>”)>


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

*oh wow look it's my trophy because i won*​


----------



## ``` (Feb 10, 2021)

(>'v')> 
*Don't mind me...I'm just about to steal your trophy...*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

<('v'<)
*stealing it back*


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2021)

*throws the trophy into a volcano*

: D


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

lemme just go in and get that


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

lemme just steel dat from ya again
☁☁
(>’v ‘)>


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

i don't think so 
👁👁
​


----------



## ``` (Feb 10, 2021)

^('o')^
*I got it, I finally got it! The legendary trophy is mine!*​


----------



## Clock (Feb 10, 2021)

Takes trophy


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2021)

My 55th trophy right here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 11, 2021)

Surely I've won by now?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2021)

*snipes the win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 11, 2021)

*Launches fireworks to confirm the win*


----------



## Clock (Feb 11, 2021)

I just took it again


----------



## Toska (Feb 11, 2021)

Look what I've won!​


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 11, 2021)

beep boop


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

Burger King gave me a crown (totally not made out of paper) and I got myself a dollar store gold-painted trophy for my win today, yay! (The trophy is made out of pure gold, not plastic gold, let's pretend it's real ).


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

my trophy was £4 and i have a tiara made of real plastic jewels, meaning i am superior


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

i win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

or do u 👁👁


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

yes i doooooooooo


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

no i dooooooo  ​


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

no i doooooooooooooooo​


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

*oh hello lmao

but i am obviously the true winner here*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

* i'm the winner because i have the ultimate text *​


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

_*i am the winner because my ultimate text has a fancy fon**t    *_


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i win because





..... 


Spoiler



_*I WIN *_


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

i win becuase im from scotland and we have fluffy highland cows lmao


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i win because i'm warm 
i've been to scotland and it was too cold


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

i win beacuse im listening to train and ive been to one of their concerts


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i win because literally same omg!
i'm listening to drops of jupiter, my favourite by them


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

i win because DROPS OF JUPITER IS AMAZING AND MY FAVORITE SONGGGG


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i win because my favourite song changes everytime i listen to a song lol


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

i win because i have a favorite song, i play it on repeat, get bored of it, then choose a new favorite song


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

that is literally me

we both win for being the same person


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

ladies and gentlemen its a tie

but if someone tries to take our glorious victory they best be prepared  : )


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm glad youguys have bonded through your attempts to win, but it is my turn now!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

w o a h 
i don't think so


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 12, 2021)

w o a h 
how dare they


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

Nope, it's my turn to claim that win now!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 12, 2021)

woop


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

woop woop ​


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

*Wooper joins the party*​​


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

wooper has left the chat


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

*Wooper has evolved into a winner.*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

wooper is worst pokemon lol


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2021)

We need to show Wooper some love <3


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

he creeps me out


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

Praise Wooper for being the cutest little water-type Pokémon to ever exist in the world of Pokémon!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

just gonna ignore vaporeon

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2021

WAIT PIPLUP!


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

If I ever get a shiny Piplup, I'm going to name it Pingu, I like watching Pingu videos lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Congratulations! You lost!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

pingu is such a mood to be fair

also i won


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)

I love how everyone’s just talking about Pokemon except for Shellzilla, xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> I love how everyone’s just talking about Pokemon except for Shellzilla, xD


I should ban you for not posting that's not related to being the last person to post winning. Oh wait, wrong thread. Doesn't matter. I win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

You haven't lasted for even a minute!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 12, 2021)

Hmm if I win this I'll buy a blue r one and a dreamy egg and- oops I just one and now I have yo post a lot until I get 6k tbt bells

Still taking the trophy thought


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

good luck saving up tbt but for now i'll be taking that trophy


----------



## Clock (Feb 13, 2021)

Final win before I'll start dissapearing


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

hehe im back and the trophy is mine


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

nom. i ate the prize


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

no no no!!! i need it back ;(


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

no ! never ! its locked inside my intestines for all eternity


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

ill just grab a new trophy then!!!


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

wha- wait ... this disrupts my plan. my tummy is too full for another trophy ( u win ... for now ...


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm not a doctor, but I don't think consuming metal trophies is good for one's health.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 13, 2021)

>

editting: 
well the face didn't turn out as planned on my screen and yeah dont eat trophies


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I'm not a doctor, but I don't think consuming metal trophies is good for one's health.


she might have left because it was starting to take its effects on her-


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 13, 2021)

dont mind me, just claiming my win


----------



## Holla (Feb 13, 2021)

Me! Me! Me!

I win!!!


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 13, 2021)

no u dont : ) sorry bout that


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

i have returned


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome back, I'll take that trophy now


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

or maybe consider this...

i'll take the trophy


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm back now


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

_snatches_ hehe it’s mine


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

snatches it BACK


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 13, 2021)

hii


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 13, 2021)

dont think so : )


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 13, 2021)

I win now.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

i don't think so


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Noice


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

me


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

hey why’d you steal it from me  

it’s my turn to win now!!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

yay


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

no it’s mine again


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry was afk
Anyways


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

*i have them all*​just me trying to quote thanos....


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## DVD (Feb 13, 2021)

I rise from the ashes just to steal all those shiny lil trophies mwahahahaha


----------



## JemAC (Feb 13, 2021)

sorry, I'm unable to let a Thanos impersonator win


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Breaking news! You lose


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 13, 2021)

This just in! You have lost!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

i've never actually seen endgame lol

but i'll still be taking this tyvm


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

*shines trophy*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

*shines crown*


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

nice *took 5 minutes to find that emoji*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

fashion


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

yep fashion of winning. It's chic and mod like the peppy villagers say


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

when has a peppy villager said mod


----------



## King koopa (Feb 13, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> when has a peppy villager said mod


In New horizons when you give a peppy villager a new catchphrase i think


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

lol i haven't had a peppy long enough to change their catchphrase, i swap villagers a lot


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 14, 2021)

oops no one has posted in a while so i guess im the winner


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

I should be sleeping but I'm awake and I won


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 14, 2021)

atleast it’s family day tmrw, yesss no zoom


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 14, 2021)

i am a winner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry, but I beg to differ.


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 14, 2021)

oh really?


----------



## milktae (Feb 14, 2021)

winwin


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2021)

No, not like that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2021)

Ever since its inception 5 years ago, Last Person to Post Wins has been a constant battleground. In this land, control is taken and lost within minutes, chaos being the only constant. I shall put an end to this. I shall be the final winner, bringing peace for the first time in this thread's existence.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

Breaking news!
I'm the winner now


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2021)

Never mind, this is much harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

i have returned for my winning spot but i could fall asleep at any point so i probably won't be here for long lol


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

🕹 yay


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

still here


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 14, 2021)

oh look, the rightful winner has returned :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2021)

You talking about me?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 14, 2021)

No, I believe you are mistaken.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 14, 2021)

hi I'm back with the


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2021)

“Omg, the  !”  I say as I see the crown left unguarded.  I try to run and grab it, but end up knocking it down into a river instead.  I impatiently follow the crown down the river side as I try to figure out a way to grab it.  But behold!  A WATERFALL is at the end of the river, and if the crown falls off the waterfall I may never see it again!  I jump into the river and grab the crown.  As I laugh maniacally, I fail to realize that I am falling down the waterfall with the crown in my hands.  I finally hit the bottom with a “SPLASH!”  After becoming oriented again with reality, I climb out of the lake I find myself in, only to notice that a stray raccoon has the crown!  “Get back here with that crown, you dang raccoon!”  I say as I chase it through the nearby woods.  Wouldn’t you know that by the time I catch up to the raccoon, a wild EAGLE appears and grabs the crown, taking it away into the air.  At this point I’m unsure of what to do, so I call my friend who has a hot air balloon service, get in a hot air balloon, and follow the eagle.  As I close in on the eagle with the crown, I reach out and try to grab it from its talons.  Unfortunately, not only does the crown fall off the eagle and into the sky below, but I do as well!  As I’m falling I grab the crown securely.  It’s too bad though, because now I’m sure to hit the ground and not make it!  Somehow, miraculously, an airplane comes by and I land on the airplane, still intact.  But the crown slips out of my hands and falls off the airplane!  I think of what to do.  There is only one solution.  I hijack the airplane and fly it full speed towards the crown.  I then jump out of the airplane as it crashes into a nearby mountain and try to grab the crown, but another feathered animal takes it instead.  “Curses!”  I say as I fall from the sky into some calm waters below.  “Maybe next time...”


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 15, 2021)

^^^

i...i don't know how to top that ;w;

oh wait yes i do. I'M THE WINNER


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

well ok, if we're making up random stories of winning, I'll join in.
*it was a dark day for tbt. All the mods and admins were asleep. Minus one. Since they are in charge of tbt, they check the threads to make sure everything is OK. Well, everything is OK. Minus one thread. This one. I grab the , running away from the thread with has exploded into nothingness. As the admins lock the thread and give everyone warnings, I hide the crown in a golden safe. Everything seemed fine after that. Until.. someone makes a part 2 to this thread.*  That's all for now kids. Chapter 2 is for tomorrow if my account isn't deleted.
Main point of the story: I won.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

since we're telling stories now


Spoiler: once upon a time...



i win


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 15, 2021)

It’s time.........



For me to win this once and for all


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

w r o n g
it's me


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

Ok, well.... today I checked my safe for the  and it was still there. I took it out the safe and went outside to see there is a flame war over the crown. Before I can react, some kid takes the crown so I have to get it back. I tripped the kid and took it back. But then a crow takes the crown so I get it back by paying the crown al, my tbt. In the end I put the crown back into the safe and locked it with another safe which is l OK credit in another safe which is‐ well you get the idea.
Main point: I won aguan


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 15, 2021)

ahaha no


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

​


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

Breaking news! we interrupt this thread to tell you you lose


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

incorrect


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 15, 2021)

we still winning : )


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

It's not gonna last long.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

it'll last forever 👁👁


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

Not for your win, though.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

i win though


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 15, 2021)

we win smh we are the best


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

Are you pretty sure about that?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2021)

Yeah, I’m sure.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

i have returned


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, and winning is my jam! Get it? I'll show myself to the door.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

lol welllll
i'm jam so i win


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 15, 2021)

hello


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

hello ^-^
claiming back my win...


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 15, 2021)

no it’s mine


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

or is it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

No, it’s definitely mine.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

normally i'd let u have this win because u have the word frog in ur name and i love frogs however i am very competitive therefore this win is *MINE *


----------



## King koopa (Feb 15, 2021)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

I'll gladly take my win back


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

anyone here?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

Yes, the current winner is in attendance.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

yep I'm here


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

wow i'm so late today

but it's fine because i have returned for my win


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

ahah no it’s mine


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

BOOM
u didn't expect me to come back so quick 
👁👁


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

Good Morning


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

good morning/evening ☆
it's almost 5pm for me lol


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 16, 2021)

hello fellow winner


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

hii winner ☆


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 16, 2021)

Win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

can't believe u took our win


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 16, 2021)

u will never claim our victoryyyyy


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2021)

Win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

thank u for announcing mine and katielavender's shared win


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

w i n n e r      w i n n e r
chicken dinner


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

i did have chicken for dinner therefore...

i win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh, try again.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

w i n


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2021)

N o p e


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

*WIN*​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2021)

Fine, you win. Wait...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

*W I N N I N G*
​


----------



## ``` (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like you loss tonight...because I just got a win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

it may be 1am but i'll keep posting til i win!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

only 8 pm for me, i got all day 

not actually i have zoom in the morn but you don’t need to know that


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

that's lit, i'll be here posting while ur on zoom lol
i literally do nothing in life so i can be here for as long as time 👁👁


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

lmao same tbh


----------



## Merielle (Feb 16, 2021)

Ahaahahahahaha!  Victory is within my grasp!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

noice


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

Assuming you are narrating my story, yes. 

Edit: I just got ninja’d and now this doesn’t make any sense lmao


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

yay wonder what I should do with my victory money.....


----------



## Merielle (Feb 16, 2021)

Hand it over to me~  ☆


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 16, 2021)

present winner, future loser


----------



## ``` (Feb 16, 2021)

Bow down to the winner! The winner has arisen!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you, thank you! Bow in my glory.


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, I won again


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

i'm not sorry  because it's my turn to be the winner lol


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 17, 2021)

GRUUU!!!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

i couldn't stop myself lol


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 17, 2021)

gru is amazing, we love gru


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

Now it's time for Bloo to sit upon his throne


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

idk who bloo is haha


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

He's an imaginary friend created by an 8-year old kid named Mac from the show Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends which used to air on Cartoon Network.

sadly they no longer give this cartoon anymore...it was so funny to watch...R.I.P the golden days of Cartoon Network...you will be missed!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

ah i didn't watch old cartoon network 
i prefer shows like steven universe and adventure time


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

lol I love watching Adventure Time, I'm a fan of that cartoon, especially Lumpy Space Princess, she's one of my fave characters! I never watched Steven Universe though, I only heard about how good the show was and ever since I first started hearing about how popular that show was, I've been interested in watching that show.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hyrule4life said:


> lol I love watching Adventure Time, I'm a fan of that cartoon, especially Lumpy Space Princess, she's one of my fave characters! I never watched Steven Universe though, I only heard about how good the show was and ever since I first started hearing about how popular that show was, I've been interested in watching that show.


ooh u should it's literally my favourite show, i love it so much 
i've memorised every character, voice actor, episode, song etc lol

also lsp is such a great character, one of my favourites too
my favourite is marshal lee though since he is so groovy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 17, 2021)

Why hello there.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

hi, have u come to see me win lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 17, 2021)

Now that I've won, I am invincible. The only way someone could ever beat me is if they posted a reply to this thread after mine. As if that could ever happen! I doubt anyone else with that amount of control over the forums even exists.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

eye see what you did there


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

👁 eye


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

👁👁 two eyes


----------



## Merielle (Feb 17, 2021)

*adjusts glasses* _Four eyes. _


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 17, 2021)

So if I don't put any eye emojis, does that imply I have no eyes? Regardless, 👁 win!


----------



## ``` (Feb 18, 2021)

👁 see you are incorrect about your win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

sorry it's just that we were talking about eyes 👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2021)

You’ve been winning for a good while now.  I wonder what would happen if I... posted.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 19, 2021)

You'll be replaced later by moi ^


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

can't believe u both took my win, i thought everyone forgot about this thread making me the official winner lol


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 19, 2021)

Far from forgotten


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

well luckily for everyone, i can't post for 3 days so have fun winning


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 19, 2021)

Win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

plot twist, i still have my phone


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 19, 2021)

me win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## xhyloh (Feb 19, 2021)

this thread will outlive me i stg


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

t r u e


----------



## Megan. (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2021)

I’ll be taking the win now.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

SWIPE

took it back


----------



## ``` (Feb 20, 2021)

Swiper, no swiping my win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

u have had this win for too many hours! i can and will swipe it back


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 21, 2021)

*Casually strolls into this thread*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

*locks thread*
this ends now...


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 21, 2021)

beep boop~


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

boop bop


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 21, 2021)

W
I
N
N
E
R
!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

t
h
a
t
s

r
i
g
h
t

i

a
m
!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 21, 2021)

you lose! good day sir!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

actually i win! good day to u


----------



## ``` (Feb 22, 2021)

Woomy!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

bloop ☆


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

Winner winner winnnnnnnnnner!!!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

chicken dinnerrrr
sorry it's a habit


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm taking away your dinner.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

i have already eaten my dinner
1 entire pizzaaa


----------



## sunny_ac (Feb 22, 2021)

E


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 22, 2021)

eeee


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

E.....

A Sports.  To the game!

*gets thrown off a cliff for bad joke*


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

*catches u before u fall because i'm always quoting that and it's not a bad joke*


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like I win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

looks like i did actually ☆


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

oh I am back in the lead


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

plot twist it's meeee again 
u have super cute collectibles btw


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

hello again I am sorry to inform you that I have won 
Aww thank you I like your sidebar profile its so cute ❤ the profile picture with the collectables its so cute together I always stare at it when I see you


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

i've wonnn 
hehe ty


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

I am going to bed so before I do I just want to say one thing

I won


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

fine u win... oh wait


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

Look who woke up in the middle of the night and went straight to this thread haha I win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

mood

well it's only 2pm for me so i have all afternoon to win


----------



## Merielle (Feb 23, 2021)

It is the dawn of a new day, the day that I shall finally emerge as the true victor...
Okay, it's actually more "mid-morning" than dawn, but still!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

i'm still here


----------



## Merielle (Feb 23, 2021)

You haven't seen the last of me~!  ☆


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

perhaps not but i will never leave this thread until i win that is


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

I’m back 

I win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

sneak 
i'm always here...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 23, 2021)

But there are times where you're not, so I win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

then why do i always come back so quick


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 23, 2021)

You must have a twin sibling who takes over, that could be why.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 23, 2021)

I have returned to claim my victory!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 23, 2021)

Only for a short time.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 23, 2021)

not so fast!


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello I have returned to win


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 24, 2021)

So have I


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 24, 2021)

I win sorry guys


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2021)

Behold, it is I, the winner (totally not something Zhongli would say, but whatever)!


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorry everyone I’m back so I guess I win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

hey wait i forgot about this post
it's cool i'm here now lol


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 25, 2021)

I win again


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

or do u


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorry, the party's over.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

good thing i don't like parties


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2021)

Long time that I've tried my luck.. :3


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

👁👁


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm here to reclaim my throne! (ง •̀ᴗ•́)ง


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

i think _not _


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

It is mine, once again!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

back to meee


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

We'll see about that!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

we'll see indeed


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

indeedaroo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2021)

Noooooo! You can't just win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

i will always winnnnnnn


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2021)

I was expecting you to reply with "haha, win go brrrrrr", but that doesn't matter now.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

sorry i am not educated in the world of memes

however i am winning here


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

But not for long!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

yes for long


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh really?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

really!


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

Not really!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

yes really 👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

Nah, couldn’t be.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

or could it


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, it cannot.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

fortunately it can


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

Idk about that.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

I know one thing... I win.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

actually u are correct lol, i'm going to bed


but i'll be back


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

Alright then.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

Goodnight!  I'll be basking in my victory in the meantime! ( ´ ▽ ` )b


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 25, 2021)

ill win


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 25, 2021)

Win


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

Guess who wins again~!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not letting you win for at least 24 hours!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

i'm not letting u win for at least 4 minutes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Where's my Jam86 spray repellant when I need one? I need to use it if I have to win lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

u dare try to get rid of me 👁👁
neverrrrrrr


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Okay, but only for a minute.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Imagine spamming emojis would result in getting this thread locked. I'll be posting before it ends up happening.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

that's good because that would mean i won by constant use of emojis


----------



## Merielle (Feb 26, 2021)

24 hours, you say...  challenge accepted


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Only a moment that you won because I was trying to reply to the post above you but okay then lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

well 👁👁
i'm gonna win


----------



## Merielle (Feb 26, 2021)

My day of victory will come soon enough!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

orrrrrrrr will it


----------



## Merielle (Feb 26, 2021)

That it will! 」(￣▽￣」)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

understandable, enjoy ur win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> well 👁👁
> i'm gonna win


Ya know, those emojis reminded me to go find this image of Diva:


Spoiler








You're welcome.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Ya know, those emojis reminded me to go find this image of Diva:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


i was about to go to bed, thanks for the nightmares


----------



## Merielle (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you!  I'll be sure to make the most of my win. (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 27, 2021)

I am back my friends

I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 27, 2021)

No you don't.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i have returned


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i have returned


Did you have nightmares last night?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

luckily no, i had completely forgotten about it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh no! It would be a shame if you lost...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 358477


such high class photography


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> such high class photography
> View attachment 358479





also I win


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m back  I win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i'm back and i'm taking that win


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ve taken it back again


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

and now i've just taken it again 👁👁


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

The win is now mine!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

noppppe


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i shall be victorious 👁👁


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

No, me!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

noo! i winnnnn!


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

No, you!  Wait—


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

noice me!


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

Ehehehehehe~!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i never left


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

...Ooops. (´∀｀; )ゞ


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

bruh how are u making these faces


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

I actually just have a bunch of them saved in a Word document and I copy/paste from there ahaha (　･∀･)b You can find a bunch by searching online for kaomoji!
Also I win!!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

oof i'm using a mobile so i don't have word lol
no i win!!!


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

Victory can be so fleeting...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

well..... i win


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

My turn!


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 27, 2021)

Win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2021)

Merielle said:


> View attachment 358535



LOL, this is great


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

👁👁​


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

ahahah thanks y'all ;v;


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

​


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess it's about time for me to win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i think not 👁👁


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 28, 2021)

I win


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

now i win


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Good afternoon!  I'm here for my crown. uwu


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)

ahaha- MY crown.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm afraid you may be mistaken—the crown is all mine.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)

nope, YOURE the mistaken one,


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Not anymore~!   Mwahahahaahaha


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

15 minutes is long enough! it's my turn to take that crown


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

I agree!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

well 👁👁
i guess i should be careful what i say


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

w 
It was too tempting, I couldn't help myself


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

well then
24 hours is enough time to keep the crown


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Sounds good!  I'll go first~


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

ok u can go first in 24 hours


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

But wait, wouldn't that be second...?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

no because i never said i was starting 
i'm just waiting here for u to go first 👁👁


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Hmm, okay!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

hmmm indeed


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Since I've got some time until I take my 24 hour turn in 24 hours, I'll take the win for now~


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

my phone's about to die so u can enjoy ur win for now...


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay, I'll keep the crown warm for you!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

i got my charger and i am ready to take back my crown


----------



## milktae (Feb 28, 2021)

mine :]


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

n o p e

​


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Mine now!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

i didn't even last an hour...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, I win!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

at least i lasted an hour


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2021)

You said a couple posts ago you didn't last an hour and now you say that? I think your clock is broken.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

i was winning for 1 hour before u posted lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2021)

You had your 3 minutes of freedom. Now it's my turn.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

coming back before u have 3 minutes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Heavy is the head that wears the crown.


----------



## Toska (Feb 28, 2021)

I'll take the heavy load off for you!


----------



## Merielle (Mar 1, 2021)

Why, thank you!  I'm feeling much better now though, so I shouldn't have any problem carrying the crown for a while


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 1, 2021)

This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting in it
Not knowing what it was.
And they'll continue posting in it forever just because they wanna win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

That doesn't mean your written poem will help you win.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 1, 2021)

Gimme


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 1, 2021)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

I win


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 1, 2021)

no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes I did.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 1, 2021)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

No no no, I shall win and everything will be okay.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 1, 2021)

Win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Won


----------



## Merielle (Mar 1, 2021)

Winst've


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 1, 2021)

You're all wrong! I have won! > : )


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Winner!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

Gagner!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

hey look i'm back and i have won, amazing


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Winner!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

that's right i am the winner 👁👁


----------



## Holla (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope I'm the winner now.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

plot twist! it's still me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Plot twist! It's my turn.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Win


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

neverrr


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

I claim this victory for myself!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

u had ur 24 hours already


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't think it was _quite _24... gotta get that nice even number


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

fine u can have another go at 24 lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

24 what? 24 seconds? Such a vague answer...


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

24 _years_


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

24 hours i said this like 24 hours ago 👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)

24 centuries later...


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

Okay okay, I'll settle for 24 days


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

w o a h 
n o w

24 minutes is enough​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

Can you walk 24 miles and back without posting here? Thanks.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

i'm too lazy to walk


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

How about... 24 microcenturies


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

how about 5 minutes 
time's up!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

How about 1 minute? Time's up!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)

Less than a minute.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

no time 👁👁


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

If I was a time traveller, I'd do "negative time", but alas.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

well 

i'm bored lol, enjoy winning


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 2, 2021)

rip


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 2, 2021)

Win


----------



## Toska (Mar 2, 2021)

Win?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2021)

Win.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 3, 2021)

I win


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Win


----------



## Toska (Mar 3, 2021)

My turn!


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 3, 2021)

not this time


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)

Chicken dinner


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Win


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

When it comes to winning, I'm no beginner


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2021)

You're a winner at losing.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

Guys im such a winner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2021)

I doubt that.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Win


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 3, 2021)

i'm the terminator of all self proclaimed winners


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

hello down there 
enjoy the win


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

This game is rigged. @Vrisnem can you lock the thread so I can be the winner.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

2-D said:


> This game is rigged. @Vrisnem can you lock the thread so I can be the winner.


Ha, no chance. If I'm going to rig a game it'll be so that I can win it!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Ha, no chance. If I'm going to rig a game it'll be so that I can win it!


:'C


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Win


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> Win


No, Lost.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Locked and rigged. I win.

(I'll reopen in ~15 minutes)


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Let the game continue!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)

Omg guys, remember that time Vris almost won the "last person to post wins" thread on a website called The Bell Tree Forums?  That was wild.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhongli said:


> Omg guys, remember that time Vris almost won the "last person to post wins" thread on a website called The Bell Tree Forums?  That was wild.


What do you mean "almost"?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

hahahahahahahah 
i win


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> What do you mean "almost"?


Almost means now


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

don't try and take this from me


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)

Can't win for good unless the thread is locked forever.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

i will ALWAYS win!!!!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

Yep which if this thread is locked I'll be the winner
*Drives away with crown*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

*drives to moonview highway before u get there!!*


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 3, 2021)

I win now haha


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

i n c o r r e c t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

As our goddess Yzma said: "I win."


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

bold of u to assume kronk isn't the real goddess


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm in the mood to win today!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

same, good thing i already have won


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

Hmm... I think I want another win.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

when is it my turn to have a 24 hour win????


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

Some time long from now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2021)

You almost won for an hour! Try again.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

hello down there 
enjoy the win


----------



## King koopa (Mar 3, 2021)

We're sorry, you 1 hour win streak has expired. Would you like to renew it?

Yes.    No


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2021)

i win


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 4, 2021)

I win


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 4, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

_N O P E_​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Your free trial of winning has expired. Please pay $5.99 per post if you want to keep on participating.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 4, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Something tells me you're using alternative accounts to cheat the system. You're not winning for two minutes!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Your free trial of winning has expired. Please pay $5.99 per post if you want to keep on participating.


i don't even have any dollars 👁👁
but there is no $ in win so that's cool


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 4, 2021)

Winner.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

neverrrrrrrr i win!!


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 4, 2021)

Winner


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

👁👁
​


----------



## Toska (Mar 4, 2021)

I can't let you win for an hour


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

i can't let u win for a second 👁👁


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

I can’t let you win for the next few hours!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

plot twist
i can


----------



## King koopa (Mar 4, 2021)

We're sorry, plot twist, nope.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

plot twist


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



i win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Do you want me to pull out that cursed Diva image again? Surely that would help me win.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

i've already seen it, i'll know what to expect
👁👁


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 4, 2021)

​


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

rabbits could never win
i really don't like rabbits


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

ya won this long because ur level of hate for bunnies scared everyone off


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

Not me though.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Opal<3 said:


> ya won this long because ur level of hate for bunnies scared everyone off


they're creepy!!!!!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> they're creepy!!!!!


and my melody isn't?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Opal<3 said:


> and my melody isn't?


no


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 4, 2021)

You should be disqualified for saying you're scared of rabbits except for My Melody.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> You should be disqualified for saying you're scared of rabbits except for My Melody.


it's not so much scared but more of disgusted by how ugly they are 

and my melody is cute


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> it's not so much scared but more of disgusted by how ugly they are
> 
> and my melody is cute


still a bunny tho


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Opal<3 said:


> still a bunny tho


bRuh, how do u know she's even a rabbit? she's basically wearing a hat 👁👁


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

well the fact is i will win because ya disqualified for hating bunnies


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Opal<3 said:


> well the fact is i will win because ya disqualified for hating bunnies


if i recall, u once mentioned that u don't like elephants


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> if i recall, u once mentioned that u don't like elephants


thats not the point and ya got no proof i said that


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

great i win then


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 4, 2021)

outta my way


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Winning at midnight yep that's how the pros do it


----------



## Merielle (Mar 5, 2021)

In the dead of night... I claim my victory.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry to take the victory from you in the bright daylight!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i'm bAck


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2021)

Move it! Here's the new winner!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

that's right here i am, the new winner


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

we’re armed with carrots  ​


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

good thing i like carrots 👁👁


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

I just got of high school to tell you that you lost


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

Knife carrots, to be exact   ​


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i guess i'll just have toooo *cook and eat the rabbits *


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2021)

If you're gonna do that, your posts are gonna be omitted for qualifying for a win.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

my hate towards rabbits literally comes from playing mario odyssey
i can still win


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

I really love rabbits so can't let you win now


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

my neighbour's old rabbit kept coming in my garden and it bothered my beautiful dog
rabbits = bad

i win


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

neighbours pets can be awful, my neighbours dog at my rabbit years ago, it was the day before my birthday   

so I'm going to keep sticking up for rabbits and claim the win


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2021)

Is this thread rabbits versus dogs now instead of the last person to post wins?

Either way, I win.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

JemAC said:


> neighbours pets can be awful, my neighbours dog at my rabbit years ago, it was the day before my birthday
> 
> so I'm going to keep sticking up for rabbits and claim the win


gosh that's horrible! i'm so sorry 

i guess i should stop hating on an entire species just because my neighbour can't control their pets
i also don't like them because of the mario odyssey boss stages but that's a pretty stupid reason too 



Zhongli said:


> Is this thread rabbits versus dogs now instead of the last person to post wins?
> 
> Either way, I win.


u win? more like dogs win


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> gosh that's horrible! i'm so sorry
> 
> i guess i should stop hating on an entire species just because my neighbour can't control their pets
> i also don't like them because of the mario odyssey boss stages but that's a pretty stupid reason too



thank you, it was a long time ago now and I've since had a lovely rabbit that lived with me a long 8 years   
the rabbits in odyssey are completely awful though 


back on the game though I'll take back the win


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2021)

Not so fast.  I’ll take the win now.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i think not, that's my win


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

sorry, I'll win this one


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

never!!!!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Imo cats are better than dogs (and I win )


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

sorry, but back to take the win!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

CATS 
are scary

i win


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm allergic to cats :0

I win!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

cats are sweet 

I win


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

no i win


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Revving the thread and I win


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

NOPE


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

YES


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Sike


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2021)

No no no. Not like that.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Sakurai: No, no no! That's not how you play the game!
Allow me
You lose


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

*i will always win*​


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

👁👁​


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

👁  👁

There


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Ur sus and you lose 
(SpaceTokki77 was not the imposter. One imposter remains)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 is over 10 characters and is therefore not a possible among us username


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Yep it's opposite day


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

didnt win


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

uno reverse card por favor!
(Yes I know Spanish)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i did spanish in school for 3 years and learned _nothing_

but it's cool because i'm gonna win


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

that will never work because i have already won


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

तुम हारे
(You lose in hindi)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

good thing idk hindi lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

huṁ jītyō
aka i won


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

tu as perdu 
(You lose in French yes I know a lot of languages)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i know english and some gujarati
i win


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 5, 2021)

Your winning pass has expired. To renew, please send 1 TBT to me.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

unapoteza haha
(Aka you lose haha in swahilli)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 5, 2021)

thank you for renewing your winning pass


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

great my turn to win


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

你输了
(You lose in Chinese aka one of the many languages I taught myself)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

“yourself”? or google translate lmaoo


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

nā
aka _no_


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

哎呀，你真的不知道吗？
(Gee you really don't know huh)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

google translate alert  

also i win


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i speak only in memes



it's 2am so i'll be back for my win laterrr

_a r r i v e d e r c i_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

hehe i’ll keep ur win for now 🎖


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

a, ua hopu ʻoe iaʻu. Akā ʻike wau i kekahi mau mea ma Hindi a swahili a me kahi Palani liʻiliʻi a me Paniolo
I speak in Google translate now


----------



## neoratz (Mar 5, 2021)

i return to this thread to reclaim my place as champion............. *smirks smugly*


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome to the never ending thread!
(Aka you lose)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Ur welcome


----------



## neoratz (Mar 5, 2021)

ohhhhhh im so mad and angry at you both for stealing my win GRRRRRRRR >:(


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

that's life and this thread is always active, so good luck keeping a win for more than 1 nanosecond


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 5, 2021)

Winner winner


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

winner winer chicken dinner you lose


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 359870
> Ur welcome


correction, _ma’am. _its stated on my profile


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 5, 2021)

Last


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

Last past nast Shast I can't rap but you are last


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

hello


----------



## Merielle (Mar 5, 2021)

Goodbye~


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2021)

I have now won for the 2,196th time.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 5, 2021)

How many times have I won on this thread?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2021)

Actually, that’s impossible because you have less than 9,000 posts.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

I win


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

objection overruled, I win


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

look i won


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

nope sorry


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

no need to be sorry because i win


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

actually I'll take that win back


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

i'm the winnerrr


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

I win


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

I’ll be taking that crown back thank you


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

the crown never left my head 👁👁


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

this time it will


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

nOpe


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

yeah


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

meeeee


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

nope, not now


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

I just woke up to win


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

well i'm fully awake and will always be here to win


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

Cool


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

*NO I WIN*​


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

Which is the meme way to say I win


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## nordskjev (Mar 6, 2021)

oh no... 
i win


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 6, 2021)

lemme just take that win from ya (>^v^)>


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 6, 2021)

don't


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

well you've had over an hour now so I'll just take that win back


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Booped away


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

bounced back


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 6, 2021)

why


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

to stop you winning


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

We're sorry, but in order to revive the thread, I have to win. If you seek help click the spoiler tag below.
Well it's simple, I won.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

you're safer not winning because the blue shell might get you so I'll take it back


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

It's alright, I have a super horn


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 6, 2021)

The blue shell hurtles toward you. Just as it's about to hit, you use the super horn, shattering it to bits. 

Suddenly, a red shell appears on your radar. Desperate, you grab another item box. It spins, seemingly longer than usual, as if to personally taunt you. Finally, it slows. The box opens, revealing the contents inside... 

A coin. Your weapon against the red shell is a coin. Good luck!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 6, 2021)

Winner! Gagner!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 6, 2021)

This is me with my crown


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

Reviving the thread because I still win and I want to sacrifice my crown
(And because it's 12:22am where I live)


----------



## JemAC (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll take your crown for you


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 7, 2021)

hello


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello, my name is winner.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Hello, my name is loser.



Fixed this for you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

I think you need to fix something again!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

Reviving the thread because I win


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

<-me


----------



## Merielle (Mar 7, 2021)

Your time is over.  I will take this crown and preside over a new era.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 7, 2021)

Oops, we ran into some problems.
This crown is for my icon


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 8, 2021)

W
I
N
N
E
R


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

I
W
I
N
N
O
W


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 8, 2021)

N
O
T
A
N
Y
M
O
R
E

V
' '
U


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 8, 2021)

M
   Y

      T
        U
          R
            N

                N
                  O
                    W

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2021

I try to do diagonal text but then it morphs into vertical as soon as I post it.


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2021)

I bet you didn't see that coming.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

YOU NEVER SEE IT COMING BUT THE TIME IT HITS YOU, YOUR LAST SUPRIZE
I win


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2021)

not for long


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ll just take this now.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 8, 2021)

i have been gone from this thread long enough and i have returned for my crown


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2021)

That crown you have there is a fake.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 8, 2021)

I have the real one!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

N o p e


----------



## Toska (Mar 8, 2021)

Could I just take the  real fast? Thanks


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

Warning: your time is now up. Please pay 10 tbt to renew.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

*takes my racing kart and breaks through the tollway without paying.  Then drops some banana peels behind me*







Sorry, but I’m taking the win anyway!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

*gets an item box of triple red shells then throws all three at you then takes the criwn*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

*Starts hacking the game and throws thousands of bob ombs on the streets to win*


----------



## ``` (Mar 9, 2021)

We interrupt this broadcast on The Bell Tree Forums to bring you breaking news of bob-ombs raining down on the streets of Mushroom City! The bob-ombs continue to shower down onto the streets as multiple racing karts are sent flying and spinning off the tracks!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

Yawn. *Switches to the next channel on how to win*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

if u need to watch a channel on how to win, u are not worthy of winning 👁👁

I WIN


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

If you needed to tell me that, you're not worthy to win either.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

i didn't neeeed to mention it
but i did


----------



## King koopa (Mar 9, 2021)

*starts throwing red shells at everything*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

**catches the red shells with my bare hands**


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

*Throws a blue shell for good measure*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

boombox


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

*Speeds right past you with a mushroom to win*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

*covers the track in warp pipes that all take you to last place*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

It appears you made a mistake putting in more than two warp pipes so therefore I got the one further up the road to help me win! Your masterplan has failed.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*uses a warp pipe to switch places with you*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

while u two were fighting over what place u were, i had already gone past the finish


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay okay, but what if... I won.  Just kidding.  Unless...


----------



## King koopa (Mar 9, 2021)

*hacks the game so no mushrooms can be got from item boxes*
Nice


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 9, 2021)

-takes crown-
Thanks for keeping it warm for me.
No hard feelings, kid.


 V
 ' '
 U


----------



## Merielle (Mar 10, 2021)

I hope you made the most of that crown while it still belonged to you.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## JemAC (Mar 10, 2021)

sorry your turtle has lost its crown


----------



## ``` (Mar 11, 2021)

(Not) sorry that my super horn destroyed your blue shell.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

*bumps into hyrule4life with this and runs away before you could bounce it back to me*


----------



## ``` (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice try, you might have laughed as you saw my kart fly back to 12th place...but I'll have the last laugh when I use this Bullet Bill to speed through the race!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2021)

Oof! You've been sniped by my banana peel right before the finish. Take that!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 11, 2021)

my star made me invincible to your banana peel and I successfully crossed the finish line in first place


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

I just bombed everyone minus jam because jam had a star


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 11, 2021)

Haha I hit koopa with a red shell take that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2021)

You just got hit by a green shell! Bet you didn't see that coming after it bounced off a wall.


----------



## ``` (Mar 11, 2021)

Prepare for the massive Chain Chomp to unleash its mighty rampage to send your kart flying across the sky!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

Time to ruin your day 7 times with the price of 1 item


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 11, 2021)

You're so unlucky. I have a crazy eight to stomp you out of my way!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

It's time for you to meet my pet piranha plant


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

*turns off the console*
no more mario kart 👁👁


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2021)

That’s good, because it’s time for me to win.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

n o p e
i will win!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 12, 2021)

sike


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

mineee


----------



## King koopa (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2021)

Fine, if we're not playing Mario Kart, then how about a round of Smash Bros. Ultimate?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't have Smash Bros. Ultimate tho..


----------



## King koopa (Mar 12, 2021)

*Lauches everyone off the stage with dk*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Faceless (Mar 12, 2021)

Put the hands down


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

n o


----------



## King koopa (Mar 12, 2021)

hands up you lose


----------



## ``` (Mar 12, 2021)

Throw your hands in the air, and wave em' like you just don't care!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 12, 2021)

ok



V i c t o r y d a n c e


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2021)

Dancing for 2 hours and 3 minutes seems tiring. I'll take the win so you can rest.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 12, 2021)

_Hello_


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2021)

Good day!


----------



## R3i (Mar 13, 2021)

the crown is mine


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 13, 2021)

Crown? I want one!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2021)

No, that is not yours!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

Oops! We ran into some problems!
This crown is not for sale


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

the trash panda is taking the crown


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

*hiest multi-player theme from conker's bad fur day plays*
Ok, wise guys, today we are robbing the tiffanistar bank of the belltreeforums.com at 8:30 hours to steal the crown. Once in, it's every person for themselves. Any questions? Good.
*steals the crown*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2021)

Little did they know, at the last second I had replaced the crown with a decoy crown and taken the real crown for myself.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yeah, but that crown you took was also a decoy! I have it right here!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

mr red why did you make 7 decoys of the crown? Who even has the real one?
Oh right I do, it's on my avatar haha silly me


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

He'S bAcK


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

Come on, rocket the raccoon, gimme the crown
*locks the crown in a safe*


----------



## ``` (Mar 13, 2021)

Groot busted the safe open and stole the crown


----------



## King koopa (Mar 13, 2021)

*sets a new password on the safe*


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 14, 2021)

*Hacks the password with ease*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2021)

I believe this win should go back to its rightful owner, which is me.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 14, 2021)

Breaking news! Millions of people on the belltreeforums.com are shocked because a 16 year old boy has stolen a crown worth 1,000,000,000,000,000,000 tbt! I'm here at the sight of the incident with Shellzilla, the former owner of the crown.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 14, 2021)

Not to worry, the crown has been found!  Of course, I need to hold onto it for... l-legal reasons.  It's, uh... evidence.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 14, 2021)

UPDATE: This just in, somebody named Mariella has stolen the crown!! The real evidence is i left a bag of cheetos next to the door so the cops know i stole it.
wait, the cops! ahhhh!
*drives away*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2021)

Breaking news! This is all fake. The crown is right here with me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 15, 2021)

What if the real crown was the friends we made along the way?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 15, 2021)

Who needs friends, when you can get a crown worth so much?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

Whoa, slow down there. You've had your fun.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

Look, I’m either going to win or I’m going to lose, and since you wouldn’t let me lose, looks like I’m going to win.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS! We interrupt midoriya from winning with this update: the crown has been stolen agian from a black cat wearing a shirt with 2 gold bracelets and black shoes! The belltreeforums.com police are currently investigating the culprit


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 15, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS: CAT NO LONGER IN POSSESSION OF CROWN! 

Earlier today, in a completely expected event, the crown was stolen (again) by the same cat who had stolen it last time. The cat, who had been at large the past four hours, has been apprehended by local forum resident MapleSilver. "Are you kidding me? The crown is mine now, I'm not giving it back," said the hero to reporters, as they suspiciously ran away with the same crown. Authorities have yet to comment on this development, likely due to being preoccupied with their own attempts to steal the crown for themselves.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

I've seen it all. MapleSilver was running towards me without knowing and I snatched the crown away from him in a blink of an eye. Don't worry, I'll keep it safe with me here.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS YET AGIAN: While Shellzilla was keeping the crown safe the cat asked it's friend the phantom thieves to steal the crown. They succeeded and the cat somehow transformed into a bus and started speeding down the highway 
The police of the belltreeforums.com have decided to put a bounty on the cat. Whoever finds the cat wins 10 tbt


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

I found the cat. Now where's my reward?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I found the cat. Now where's my reward?



I am the person who gives out the rewards.  Congratulations!  You’ve won 10 TBT.

Now let me win please...


----------



## clxudypie (Mar 15, 2021)

What is going on-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I am the person who gives out the rewards.  Congratulations!  You’ve won 10 TBT.
> 
> Now let me win please...


You actually gave me bells? I feel like you're trying to bribe me so I don't post here ever again.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> You actually gave me bells? I feel like you're trying to bribe me so I don't post here ever again.



No, not at all!  You found that cat fair and square, so you earned the bells.  Nothing suspicious going on here!  Hahahaha.... ah...


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

oof
Still win
*drives into the desert with crown*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> No, not at all!  You found that cat fair and square, so you earned the bells.  Nothing suspicious going on here!  Hahahaha.... ah...





Koopadude100 said:


> oof
> Still win
> *drives into the desert with crown*


How about I each return 10 bells to you so you can let me win?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> How about I each return 10 bells to you so you can let me win?


Well ok


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 15, 2021)

Xoxo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm posting now so I win! Here's your bells back.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I won't let that happen


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2021)

I mean, it's been more than an hour..
_someone _has to step in

and that's me :]


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 16, 2021)

win :]


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Or so you thought.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2021)

I bet no one expected I would win this again.


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

You’re right, I couldn’t have saw that coming!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

I know someone here would be more fitting to do it, but I just can't. You'll never see this coming!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2021)

This is the best Persona song, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2021)

I've never played or seen anything about Persona.. I just know the name


----------



## Commodore (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2021)

Why yes, I'll have your win thank you very much.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks to you aswell!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

Why, don’t mind if I do.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

Sorry, your 11 hour free trial of winning has expired.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh no, that’s really sad.  :[

Am I able to get a subscription to winning?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nope. You need to pay for a loot box to even get a chance to win.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 20, 2021)

I WIN! I WILL AVENGE DEKU!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

I can't believe you wasted your energy trying to win only to lose a few minutes later.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 20, 2021)

no u

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021

I will avenge deku no matter what


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

You're gonna have to do more than that to get through me.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 20, 2021)

Sus.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

You can have your win since I'm gonna sleep. I'll be back...


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 20, 2021)

*insert FINAL FANTASY VII fanfare here*


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 21, 2021)

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

I have returned.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Still me haha


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 21, 2021)

Taking that win from you o;


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Nty, Mipha.


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

My turn to win


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

TOSKA SUS


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Guess who's back?


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

Me!


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 21, 2021)

I was afk for a few months and still was able to come back and win this game! There are so many people I want to thank for this amazing win!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Nope. You need to pay for a loot box to even get a chance to win.



Ah, dang.  Loot boxes.  I was hoping it wouldn’t come to this...

Does the loot box consist of a win???


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Ah, dang.  Loot boxes.  I was hoping it wouldn’t come to this...
> 
> Does the loot box consist of a win???


Yes!..... A 1% chance of getting it, though.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Yes!..... A 1% chance of getting it, though.



Aww man.  1% chance.  Well, probably not worth it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Aww man.  1% chance.  Well, probably not worth it.


EA says otherwise. Now do you want to win or not?


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

I want to win!


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

Odds are that I won’t win, but I’ll win.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 22, 2021)

hello, good morning


----------



## 0ni (Mar 22, 2021)

it's not about the win, it's about the friends we make along the way


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

It’s not about the friends.  It’s about the wins we made along the way.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 22, 2021)

now listen here u lil...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 22, 2021)

lil froggy chair ?


----------



## Commodore (Mar 22, 2021)

I would like to be the person who earns the win, please and thank you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

Politeness does not help you get a win on this thread. You have lost.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Do i get a cookie if i win?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

I can’t believe I won! What’s the prize?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

The letter L! It stands for losing.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

No u ^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nope. It's you.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Overruled.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Nuh uh!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Yah huh.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 22, 2021)

dang flabbit i'm boutta lose


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, you’re right about that.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Naaaah fam


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

I shall be the winner.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Not even close bb


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Neither are you.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Ooo


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Hahaha


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Alright, I’ll let you have the win... for now...


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Awww thanks


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

You're NOT welcome.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

No. U


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

Wii U Wii U! The ambulance is here to take you to the hospital. It appears you needed medical attention after suffering the loss of your win.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolutely NOT


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

I haven't won...yet. Keeping a growth mindset.

Edit: Oh wait, I win!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 22, 2021)

let them eat cake


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

Don't mind me (the winner).


----------



## Toska (Mar 23, 2021)

Excuse me... I’ll just take this win real fast.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 23, 2021)

i have now officially won


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 23, 2021)

Cake eaten


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 23, 2021)

never! *takes away the cake*


----------



## Toska (Mar 23, 2021)

*runs away with cake*


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 23, 2021)

*buys a new cake*


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)

number one victory royale
yeah fortnite we bout to get down


----------



## Stil (Mar 23, 2021)

bloop


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

you lost


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nope. You lost.


----------



## Stil (Mar 23, 2021)

hi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

See ya later, losers!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 24, 2021)

I win


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

I win!


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 24, 2021)

Hooray for me!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry, but I can’t let you run away with the win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm stopping you in your tracks.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

*uses turbo engine to gain acceleration and passes you*


----------



## Stil (Mar 24, 2021)

Beawt


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

Ooo


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

win win win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

Yikes, you've won for over a day. But fear not! I'm here to take it away.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

Sorry, but I won’t let you run away with the win either.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

Fine.

*Drives away instead*


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

*Takes a giant magnet and uses it to lift your car*


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

RUNNING IN THE 90'S


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

I've been ninja'd, but in response to MapleSilver's actions, I got a video here to prove that using magnets on cars that are in motion won't work! Watch from 4:01 to 5:05 and you'll see me running away with the win.


----------



## Toska (Mar 25, 2021)

What if I drive away with the win on a bicycle?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

MIDORIYA I PROPOSE A TRUCE


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

Good, we’ll split the win then.  You take half, I take half.  Then we get far away with it to keep it.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

Deal.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

Hmm, I'm now outnumbered 2 to 1 with no chance of winning... Doesn't mean I won't still post here!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

Deku and I won't lose to you

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

Look, Deku, we're still winning. Nice.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

You'll have to try harder than that to defeat me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

Okay.

*tries harder*


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

YES, DEKU!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021



MapleSilver said:


> You'll have to try harder than that to defeat me.


I feel like if we have to try even harder I'm gonna scream plus ultra.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

Fine I'll just scream for several hours until I figure out the secret to some new transformation that will change this entire battle.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

FINE I'LL USE LUCKY NINE


----------



## Toska (Mar 26, 2021)

I’ll help MapleSilver out against you guys. I won’t allow you to win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

This sounds almost like an 8-player Smash Bros. team battle. While all of you are fighting for the win and potentially sabotaging your own teams, I'm here doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 26, 2021)

It's time for me to take the win, merci


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Taking it back now.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 26, 2021)

I like how it's everyone against me and Midoriya right now.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



Toska said:


> I’ll help MapleSilver out against you guys. I won’t allow you to win!


This is pretty much what I meant.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Go go gadget winning post?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 26, 2021)

E

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

Well, at least we're still winning, Deku. We did split the wins, to begin with.


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2021)

:')


----------



## Merielle (Mar 26, 2021)

Did you think you'd seen the last of me?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 26, 2021)

Well, well, well. Another person to use my Quirk on. And another person to help me and Deku split every win we get.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

It looks like things are going to kick off really soon! I guess I'll just chill here in this corner while everyone (hopefully) doesn't come after me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Taking it back for me and Wiimfiuser now.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 26, 2021)

whats all this clowning around


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 26, 2021)

My time to shine


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 26, 2021)

Only Deku and I are the only ones qualified to split a win, apparently.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021



Midoriya said:


> Taking it back for me and Wiimfiuser now.


By the way- you can just call me Loki
(It ain't my actual name but its good enough) if you'd like.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Only Deku and I are the only ones qualified to split a win, apparently.


"No, this isn't how you're supposed to play the game!"
- Someone at Nintendo


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 26, 2021)

a challenger approaches


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 27, 2021)

I’ve been waiting to make my move. This is it. My time to shine.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 27, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> "No, this isn't how you're supposed to play the game!"
> - Someone at Nintendo


I don't think anyone plays Nintendo games the way they're supposed to play.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I don't think anyone plays Nintendo games the way they're supposed to play.


Oh really? Spams in bob ombs to blast away the competition.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 27, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Oh really? Spams in bob ombs to blast away the competition.


Hm


*Launches Super Mario Maker 2 and gives me 120000 super stars* cheat vs cheat.


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Mar 28, 2021)

I win


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh no wiimfiuser, you had the win for more than 24 hours and it’s gone.  IT’S GONE.

But don’t worry, now I can win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 31, 2021)

Seems quiet here. Let's change that.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 31, 2021)

Good idea!


----------



## Toska (Mar 31, 2021)

A win a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2021)

shhhhhh


----------



## jiny (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2021)

We are I am the champions my friends!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Seems quiet here. Let's change that.



Oh noooooo, my over two day winnnnnnn!!  D:


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 31, 2021)

Time for me to win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

You've overstayed your win here. See ya!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 1, 2021)

winning


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm flexing my win over here!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m here for the win.


----------



## Toska (Apr 2, 2021)

So am I


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2021)

Weird, I'm here for that too.


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## toxapex (Apr 2, 2021)

Imagine losing at this game, couldnt be me


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)

Okay, now I win.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 2, 2021)

I've returned to claim the Iron Throne.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 2, 2021)

W I N
NO ONE CAN STOP ME
mods lock the thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2021)

I have won! My only weakness is someone else hitting the "Post reply" button on this thread. But other than that, I am invincible!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 2, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I have won! My only weakness is someone else hitting the "Post reply" button on this thread. But other than that, I am invincible!


You fool! You have just said your only weakness!

*WIN*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 2, 2021)

I made a post. Now give me my win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2021)

You know, despite our differences, whoever I happen to be fighting this time, we actually have quite similar backstories. We both joined this forum because we had an interest in Animal Crossing. And we both want this win for some inexplicable reason. We're not so different, you and I. But despite all that, you still don't have what it takes to defeat me. 

I'd say that was a decent villain monologue.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2021)

Here’s my winning dialogue:

“I’m just a guy who’s a winner for fun.”  : D


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2021)

That's illegal. You shouldn't be winning for more than two days. Off you go!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

I was wondering where this thread went.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 5, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS! A black cat with a shirt on snd shoes with a crown and a gold bracelet has stolen the crown! Police are investigating the incident. They have concluded that if you find the cat, you win 1 tbt


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello, I've come to reclaim my rightful place.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

I think you meant _my _rightful place.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

*no*


----------



## Toska (Apr 5, 2021)

Excuse me, I believe it’s *my *rightful place.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> That's illegal. You shouldn't be winning for more than two days. Off you go!



Noooooooo, not my over two day win... AGAIN!  D:


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Noooooooo, not my over two day win... AGAIN!  D:


It wasn't even me this time. Either you or the thread must be cursed.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Can I win now, please?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry, we’re all out of wins here at Pizza Hut.  We do have... bread... though.


----------



## buny (Apr 6, 2021)

time to put an end to this with my victory!! i'll take the bread too


----------



## Stil (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

I'll take the bread.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Does my win come with free stuffed crust?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

I’m afraid not.  And also the bread is stale as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Well then, I demand I refund! But I'm keeping the win as a consequence.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Alright, have it your way at BK today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

What if... I paid my way to win?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry, sir.  But you can’t do that here.  This is a Wendy’s.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

alrighty, your turn is up


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2021)

McDonald’s is my favorite place.  They throw their french fries in your face.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello, welcome to chilli's. We sorry but the winning burger is out of stock.


----------



## Clock (Apr 8, 2021)

Back and winning


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

my turn!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2021)

no me


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 9, 2021)

I win!
My avatar even has the crown already, sorry guys!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2021)

oops i stole it >:]


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2021)

Too bad. Try again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

I'll be taking that, thanks.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2021)

*teleports behind you and takes the win*

It’s nothing personnel, kid.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2021)

*Uses the Uno reverse cards*

Bet you didn't see that coming, eh?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh no, my only weakness.  An uno reverse card.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 11, 2021)

*last surprise plays*
You never see it coming, but the time it hits you, your last surprise!
Ok, for non-persona 5 players, that basically means I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 11, 2021)

Why you sneak attack? (Bonus points if you get the reference)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2021)

I'll sic the butterflies on anyone who posts after me.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh no, my only other weakness.  Butterflies.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 11, 2021)

This bug spray should do the trick 



And I win #1victoryroyale 
(Everyone gets that reference)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2021)

I warned you, but you didn't listen.






This is only 1% of my power.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> I warned you, but you didn't listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too long, I just skimmed through it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2021)

Edited the video post to start at the important part. Didn't know Youtube links let you do that.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh, gosh.  That looks terrifying.  I don’t want my cells eaten by some cell-eating butterflies.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 12, 2021)

you better watch your back
And I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't know what just happened here, but I'll just leave my post here and I win.


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

i think i win now


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 12, 2021)

Why haven't I won yet :<


----------



## King koopa (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm not sure but you don't win now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

Neither do you


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 12, 2021)

The chicken is burnt, and so is your win


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

where’s my prize


----------



## King koopa (Apr 12, 2021)

I have it


----------



## Toska (Apr 12, 2021)

*runs off with win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

*Trips you over and snatches the win*


----------



## Toska (Apr 12, 2021)

Ouch! *grabs win*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

I have taken your win once again and teleported away.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 12, 2021)

I found it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

I should've Thanos snapped you when I had the chance. Out you go.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 12, 2021)

You can't because I sold it to charity remember


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 13, 2021)

And I bought it from charity.
(I assume you mean the win)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)

*snatches the win and runs* YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!!! >:O


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 13, 2021)

I got you! I'll have the win while you'll just stay stuck in a net.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 13, 2021)

Yayay I believe I have won!


----------



## Kurb (Apr 13, 2021)

Kurb said:


> hey guys
> imagine Pokemon Diamond rerelease


Oh my god
winning in da future now


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

lots of people predicted the rerelease of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl.

I mean... I win!


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Sorry friendo, but I'll be taking that win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sorry, I'm taking the win as well.


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Not for long you aren't.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah only for 58 minutes


----------



## Toska (Apr 13, 2021)

And your win will only last 39 minutes!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 13, 2021)

I predict your win will only last 3 minutes.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok you won for over 3 hours so my turn


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

I’m afraid your win only lasted six minutes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks like yours lasted just over one minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

Not even a minute.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

Well hello there


----------



## Toska (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello, mind if I take this win real quick?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 14, 2021)

18 minutes, not bad. See if you can do that again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

52 minutes. You were this close to glory.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 14, 2021)

I can't do math but you won fr a while so I'm taking it back


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice try


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Sorry, but I'm gonna have to send you into the shadow realm.

Reason: Because you shouldn't win for a few hours.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 14, 2021)

My win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

This is a close battle right now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hah! You have walked right into my trap!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

Luckily your trap happened to be right next to the win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Darn it. Wait, look over there!

*Runs away with the win*


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

*tries to take the win but falls into the trap instead*

H-hello?  It’s dark in here.  Do I at least have the win???


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm sorry but the win is next to the trap, not in it.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Darn, I was hoping I would have at least had the win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm sure we can find it if we keep posting.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 15, 2021)

Find what?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

Uhhhhh, nothing important. Definitely not the thing we all want in this thread. Nothing to see here!


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 15, 2021)

I won


.....for now lol


----------



## King koopa (Apr 15, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS! a 16 year old boy has stolen the win, drove all the way to Mexico, and threw the win in a lake! Last spotted near the gulf of Mexico before buying gas and driving away.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

I tracked you down with a GPS, took your win, and your car.


 Gas gas gas! I'm gonna step on the gas!


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

currently the winner


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice try


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Bad try.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 15, 2021)

Worse try


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

What a worsened try.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 15, 2021)

The worst try of the day


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

That try is rock bottom.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 15, 2021)

Water beats rock


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2021)

Wait, what? How!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 16, 2021)

Water (depending on how strong it is) can push or break down rocks
Learned in 8th grade


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

In 8th grade I learned that winning won’t come easy... which is why I’m typing now!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

Typing won't help you win, keyboard warrior.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 16, 2021)

And neither will onions shell boy! >:3c


----------



## King koopa (Apr 16, 2021)

Peppers do 
Here Pikachu have these in exchange for the win:




I wouldn't recommend eating the spicy ones though...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

Boy, do I have a treat for you! It's a loss with your name written on it!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 18, 2021)

May I win, pretty please? <3


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2021)

I’ll be taking it once more before I go to sleep.

Thanks!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm being a rebel by taking your win while you sleep!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 18, 2021)

I GOT DIS


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Nope, I got dis




She's worth all the tbt in the world


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

Well how do you know if it's that crown? I got mine over here!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Nope I'm 100000000000000% it's this crown



Worth 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,234 tbt, this crown was made by the ancient accounts of tbt from 2005. Sadly the mods at the time said to hide it deep in the basement. So, 16 years later, I found the crown, and I'm gonna go cash it in to become the richest user of tbt to finally have my giveaway


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2021)

Imagine the inflation that would result from 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,234 (over 1 septillion) TBT suddenly appearing. We'd have winter mittens which cost millions of Bells.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep and wins would cost millions of tbt as well, and so would mori's, which would make the legendary black Friday mori restock of 2021 even harder for those who want them


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 18, 2021)

i don't like math so i'm a take this win so ya'll stop talking about it


----------



## milkyi (Apr 18, 2021)

can’t believe i used to post in this every day lol


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello! Welcome to Koopadude100's pizzeria! Here's your pizza!


But wait! There's something even cooler about this pizza for everyone! If you look closely you'll see this:


Why? Because that pizza was a trap so I could steal your win! Enjoy the pizza and good luck getting your win back!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh really, you don’t say?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 19, 2021)

i wanna be a winner ;-;


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Winner Winner chicken dinner 
Wait I'm the Winner so this is for me


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Sorry, but it’s not dinner time quite yet.  I’m going to have to confiscate that... for... research purposes.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh it's 3:18



Snack time for the winner!
Wow nice I just won cheetos time to hide these along with the most expensive collectible, the crown


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh it's 3:18
> View attachment 369935
> Snack time for the winner!
> Wow nice I just won cheetos time to hide these along with the most expensive collectible, the crown


Does it have a code on the back where you have to enter for a chance to win this thread? I know that I have the winning code, and I'm not telling you!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Yep! The code is 2515211215195


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

ya'll are making me hungry at nearly 4am stop it!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2021)

I’m sorry, but you’ve been winning for too long.  Going to have to put a stop to that here!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 20, 2021)

Only 50 minutes? I can do that


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2021)

You'll have to reach the first minute before that.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 20, 2021)

same with you


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2021)

I'll have you know I'm perfectly happy with my moment.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 20, 2021)

A 21 minute long moment


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

I won! (unless someone posts after me - but no one would do that, right?... right?)


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Right er actually wrong


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

AAAUUUUGHHHHH AUGHHhh auuughhhh

Snake? SNAAAAAAKE!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)

Snake, snake, Severus snake.  Dumbledore!  Snake snake, Severus snake.  Dumbledore!  Ron Weasley Ron Weasley Ron Weasley, Harry Harry Harry Harry Harry!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

_Harry Potter, Harry Potter_ OOH _Harry Potter, Harry Potter_ YEAH


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Me: Harry Potter must not win today. 
Harry Potter: Then what am I gonna do instead?
Me: *holds up a losing sign*


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2021)

That's nice of you to give him a losing sign to save him the trouble of buying one. I should do the same thing.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Yeah you should


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2021)

Here you go. I tried to make it nice and cheerful to lessen the disappointment of losing.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 21, 2021)

I win!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 21, 2021)

At last, I have returned to reclaim my victory.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> At last, I have returned to reclaim my victory.


And you lost again


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> At last, I have returned to reclaim my victory.





Moritz said:


> And you lost again


A 10 and 8 minute victory


----------



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2021)

Stealth comment


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Almost 2 hours and i'm bored so I'll just win


----------



## Toska (Apr 21, 2021)

A 4 minute win is 4 minutes too long!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 21, 2021)

Ahem: 



As the song said, losing makes me stronger


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

That's not gonna stop me from posting.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 22, 2021)

Victory shall be mine for now


----------



## King koopa (Apr 22, 2021)

Well congrats you just made me stronger so good luck now


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

Alright, I’ll make you stronger again... if it means I win.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

The strongest person in this thread is the person who wins, and it looks like it's me so pack it up bois


----------



## King koopa (Apr 22, 2021)

Now it's me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

It's totally me this time. Now go back to the loser corner.


----------



## Meadows (Apr 22, 2021)

This is an old post.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 22, 2021)

So is this one


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 22, 2021)

Heyo...byooo


----------



## jadetine (Apr 22, 2021)

I send out this blue shell,  pull back a bit to be even with the last poster, and surely somehow it will hit @Koopadude100 for no reason because LIFE


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

Bold of you to assume I can be affected by blue shells.  I am in pixel form now, meaning blue shells have no effect on me.  Hahahaha!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

How dare you win for a quarter of an hour.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 22, 2021)

I had a super horn and blasted everyone of the track! Guess kanye west was right 14 years ago


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)

Here to win, I guess.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2021)

You almost did it again the last time I was here. You lost once again.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 23, 2021)

Pave says: VIVA WIN!
Maybe I should draw pave in my signature or something


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm back


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2021)

And now the win is mine again


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

_NOT SO FAST_


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2021)

I say we aren't being fast enough.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

gotta go fast


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

why be fast when you can be polite?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

Or a sir


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

Me bustin' down the door to steal the win


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

Me driving to get the win back


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

Car must have crashed


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

The car actually jumped over the accident mario kart style


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

your reign is over, everyone step aside and welcome your new king (me ty)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2021)

I think everyone agrees that we should overthrow you from being the king. In other words, I'm in power!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

overthrow _me?



_


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)

It’s dog versus cat.  Who will win?

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

Me trying to act tough on the internet so I can win the thread game:





Spoiler: me irl


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2021)

To steal the win while no one is around... who would do such a thing?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

not you, surely.

me on the other hand...


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

I hope you won't mind me doing the same thing.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

I'd like to thank the academy for this high honor.


----------



## Toska (Apr 26, 2021)

Win win


----------



## Beanz (Apr 26, 2021)

the mitochondria is the powerhouse of the cell


----------



## meltydoll (Apr 26, 2021)

hey all

is there some time/page limit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes, because I said so. One second after this post, this thread will be locked and I'll win!


----------



## meltydoll (Apr 26, 2021)

Nope, because I'll win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

You'll have to get past me first.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

If it's a fight you're after then prepare for battle my dudes


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 26, 2021)

lol I love the chameleon


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Good morning! Did I miss anything?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Nothing important, since my win is right now.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Ahh good that I didn't miss anything important then...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 27, 2021)

What do I have to do, to win ?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Do this:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

Absolutely nothing, eh? I'm not doing that, I'm too lazy.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

@Shellzilla how did it feel to be the chosen one for so long?:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 27, 2021)

what’s happening is that i’m winning


0ni said:


>


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

use my own signature against me @SpaceTokki77 ??





Spoiler: there will be consequences


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Oh we're using cats now to assert dominance?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

Cats ain't enough to scare me away from this thread.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Fool! You have no idea what I'm capable of...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

When the hooman does not take your vewy scawy threat seriously...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

Cats are just cute mini tigers therefore they're still not threatening and I win.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

You shall not defeat these lightning speed paws!


----------



## Toska (Apr 27, 2021)

I better take my win and run, I’m allergic to cats.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

I've consulted the kitty council and we don't approve that strategy.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

I have been biding my time, waiting for everyone to drop their guard so I can sneak in and take the win...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 27, 2021)

correction: _my _win


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't care whose win it is, I'm taking it.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

but that's _stealing_


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2021)

Nobody said stealing is against the rules of this thread.

And with that being said... I will now steal the win.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 28, 2021)

3 hours is enough now Deku, don't be greedy!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

5 hours is long enough. You've had your time so now you lose!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Time's up!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

Alright I'm back, thanks for taking care of the win while I was gone.


----------



## buny (Apr 28, 2021)

my turn to win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for looking after my win! I should repay you with a loss!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

Nah, you don't have to repay me.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

Okay, I won’t repay you.

But I am taking the win from you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Can I borrow the win, please? I gotta make sure it’s spotless for you. Totally not taking it from you hehe.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2021)

Here, that looks heavy, I'll help you hold it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2021)

Nope! I'll take that, thank you very much~ *takes the win from you*


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there anything better than waking up as a winner? Good morning! ٩( ᐛ )و


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2021)

Good morning! I hope you've enjoyed your small side of losing as well!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 29, 2021)

**Quietly sneaks away the win**


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 29, 2021)

i will steal the win from you due to you offering your family as a sacrifice (your user title)


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 29, 2021)

Beep Boop Beep


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for keeping my place @_Donut_ - I'll take over from here


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

I just realized I've posted in this thread almost 1000 times.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

that's impressive and all but please - this is my moment now to celebrate my win


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry, but I can’t allow you to both win and lose at the same time.  I will win now so that you can only lose.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

True balance can only be achieved by winning and losing at the same time.


----------



## Toska (Apr 29, 2021)

I’ll help balance you out with a loss, then!


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm going to win now


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

My turn


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

I win again


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 29, 2021)

mine now


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2021)

Good morning! Thanks for keeping my trone warm


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 30, 2021)

*Quietly sneaks away the win*


----------



## 0ni (Apr 30, 2021)

Spoiler



STOP, _you've violated the law - pay the court a fine or serve your sentence. Your stolen goods are now forfeit._


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2021)

- Laughs in outlaw


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

Now I do


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't mind me, just scooping up the win. ┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2021)

I have come to reclaim my win.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 30, 2021)

<3


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## 0ni (Apr 30, 2021)

you guys don't mind if I just step in and steal this win, right?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 30, 2021)

and you don’t mind if i just step in and steal _your_ win, right?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2021)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

You can see that I won


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

omw to the win


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2021)

Someone used a blue shell in here earlier to try and win, right?






Well now I’m using the banana peels I have.  Good luck trying to get past them.  I will _not _be thwarted.


----------



## Toska (Apr 30, 2021)

Fortunately for me, I’m I skilled winner and I’ll avoid your bananas at all costs!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

I have a red shell


----------



## Sophie23 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2021)

Your red shell can't get me on this page.


----------



## Looigi (May 1, 2021)

HAHA lol I'm 1st FOR NOW


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

( っ'-')╮ =͟͟͞͞

he shoots, he scores!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 1, 2021)

I don’t think so lol


----------



## Toska (May 1, 2021)

Good morning! A win to start out the day always sounds nice


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

Doesn't it?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 1, 2021)

Sneaks in


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

Sneaks out


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Sneaks back in... but more sneakily this time


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

7/10
Not enough sneak.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

What about this then? _sneaks even more sneakily than before but in italics and smaller font_


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

Almost, but still caught it!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 1, 2021)

Hey


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

*Stares intensely*


----------



## Sophie23 (May 1, 2021)

^u^


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2021)

I win


----------



## Looigi (May 1, 2021)

I Won You Lost


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2021)

I'm spamming green shells so I have a 100% chance of winning.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

everyone step back, I'll take over from here


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2021)

Get in da choppa, get in da choppa!  *throws 0ni in a helicopter and slaps the side of it, sending 0ni off*

Alright... now I can have the win.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

ok but that really made me lol

but fr - who let Midoriya hold the win for _this long? W_e are slacking here guys - get him!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

really? you’re worried about Midoriya? i’m a little worried about you tbh...snatchin‘ everyone’s wins


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

Awh it's Midoriya's birthday week, let him think he's winning for a bit

...not too long though


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

ok, ok - Midoriya can have a little win _as a treat_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

And as I came up with that idea, I now deserve the win.

Thank you very much


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2021)

no, thank _you _


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

no, no really - _thank you_


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2021)

I win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

Rise and shine, sleepy heads!


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2021)

Just for posting the Satoru Gojo dancing gif, you automatically win.

...is what I would have said had I not just posted to tell you this!  Whoops!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2021)

You should be focused on winning, not dancing.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

It was almost an hour...you really couldn't just give me the hour, couldn't you?


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Diddy kong says: LET ME IN MARIO KART 8! And I win


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2021)

To a never ending game!


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Here's to 15 more years of this


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

Trying to steal my win while I'm not looking, hu?


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

I'm known for that


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2021)

.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021

Just got hit by the mods for post quality in the basement 
****ing really?


----------



## Ploom (May 2, 2021)

Myco said:


> .
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021
> 
> ...


lol JeeZ I hOpE my PoSt qUAlItY is GoOOoOOOp enuf


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2021)

This place is ran worse than North Korea


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Myco said:


> .
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021
> 
> ...


I thought it didn't matter in the basement?
Anyways I win


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I thought it didn't matter in the basement?
> Anyways I win


It doesnt... the mods just dont like me :')
Either that or they are power hungry


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Myco said:


> It doesnt... the mods just dont like me :')
> Either that or they are power hungry


Oof, I'm sorry you had to have that happen. It was probably misunderstood  
Anyways I win for now


----------



## Toska (May 2, 2021)

I can’t let you get away with a win!


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

Huh... who left this crown here? 

Guess i'll just take it.
hmm.. fits perfectly


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

that's the fake crown the real one is one my avatar


----------



## Toska (May 2, 2021)

Will my avatar’s flower crown suffice?


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

you can't see my avatars crown, but it's there... believe me pls


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

ok  
Sike


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 2, 2021)

Poke poke~


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

Excuse _me_, are you poking people _without a license?_

Police, arrest this fiend rn.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 2, 2021)

My bad! Won’t happen again


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Yes It did


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2021)

Alright, now I win.


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Say sike right now.


----------



## Merielle (May 2, 2021)

Sike.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

Sik...I mean...good morning! ヾ(＾-＾)ノ


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Sike i win (what have j started)


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

I'm back to reclaim my throne. Now bow I say,..BOW!


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

I'm in class but that's not gonna stop me from winning


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

*yells: TEACHER HE IS ON HIS PHONE!!*


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

it's ok I finished my work anyway and plus people are playing among us in class so I think i'm fine
I win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

Playing among us in class ;o 
I don't remember schools being that laidback when I went   

And with that...I think you're suss and therefore I'm taking this win.


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Donut was not the imposter.
1 imposter remains
Victory


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

I'm seeing a certain green haired individual being active in the basement and suspect he'll show up soon  
Could he be the imposter?
EMERGENCY MEETING!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Emergency meeting! I win.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

Unlucky for you I'm awake now and ready for battle!


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Emergency meeting! I win.


Yay the screaming guy is back! And I win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

That's enough winning for one day. I'll take over from here


----------



## Sophie23 (May 4, 2021)

~ Sneaks in ~


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

No one is sneaker than someone telaporting away from you after stealing your win.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

hi i win


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Now I do


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

go away


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

cursing emojis doesn't stop me


#1vicrtoryroyale


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

dammit


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

You know why I'm here...


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

No I don't actually since I win now


----------



## Meadows (May 4, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I think you lost your win. Is it okay if I have it? Thank you!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

That's totally fine with me!  

Ain't I sweet?


----------



## Meadows (May 4, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> That's totally fine with me!
> 
> Ain't I sweet?


Don't you know it's rude to steal from people?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

Can't steal something you don't have in the first place


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

That goes for you to


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

Times up! (¬‿¬)


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

nope


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Winner winner, chicken soup


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Take the chicken out the freezer
And I win


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

winner winner, _chicken_ _soup _(but cold and angrier this time)


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Black mom impression:Girl, you better take that chickenout right now or you ain't getting none of it when it's done!(this is a joke please don't kill me)
And I win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

While you 2 keep talking about chickens, lemme just...


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

message from the chicken that will be for dinner: I died just for this? I'll steal the win


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

while you two studied the blade, I studied the chicken.
I am useless in combat so pls let me win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

I'm going to bed now, I better see this post being the last one when I wake up or you can expect some cold chicken in your beds tomorrow!


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

ok
SIKE i win


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 4, 2021)

YOU LOSE!!! GOOD DAY SIR!!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

now i win haha losers


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> YOU LOSE!!! GOOD DAY SIR!!!


But I'm 16.... 16 is to young to be a sir...
But not too young to win, good day


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

16?? we cannot pass such responsibilities on to someone who is at such a tender age. As an 1000 year old creature of the sea, I shall carry this burden alone.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

YOU'RE 1000? how where the dark days of the site? 
I win


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

1001 this September 
I remember when this site was just some etchings on a stone tablet.
also, I win


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Cool, I heard in 2015, the site was quiet 
Just like me winning


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

not quiet enough - my giant sea creature ears heard you sneaking in


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

I also heard Brewster's Cafe was flooded with politics in 2016.
Just like uhhh
I win


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

the only politics that matters is this thread. and it looks like I just won the election


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

I won the debate of winning


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

my rebuttal: no


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Judge: Case closed.
I win


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

I'm taking this to the court of appeals - this ain't over _yet_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

feel so nice to take my rightful place, once again


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

I win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

I see my request wasn't met...





Check your beds tonight before you go to sleep...


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2021)

ok i win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

I did not approve this.


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

I did and i win


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

it’s been awhile since I’ve won... maybe this one will last


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

I'd say 50 minutes is enough for your first time win in a while. Got to ease into it, right?

*I'll take it over from here.*


----------



## Meadows (May 5, 2021)

I win


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

Nope I do


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

...you thought


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

Ok  
S I KE I WIN


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

Almost! I’ve come in with the win now


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

Nope now I do


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

*Don't mind me.*


----------



## Looigi (May 5, 2021)

_Sneaking in undetected and stealing the trophy while 3 other people are distracted _


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

hey everyone! that guy is trying to steal the trophy. GET HIM


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2021)

It’s my birthday, so I win... right???


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

I hate to take this from you but... Oh who am I kidding, win!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

I've consulted with the jury and taking someone's win on their birthday is a serious crime! 
The penalty for your action will be losing the win and handing it over to the user named _Donut_. 

I'm just reading from the law here, it literally says my name, though...


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

That's really weird, lemme see that document.

...

ah you missed the fine print, "0ni wins and is also rlly cool n stuff" 
Huh, interesting.


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2021)

Sorry guys, but this is MY win.

The next thing you’re going to say is, “sorry, but I’m taking it back now!”


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2021)

i win


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

New day, new win☀


----------



## Sophie23 (May 6, 2021)

~hi~


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

Well now my day is ruined


----------



## Toska (May 6, 2021)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

Winner winner i'm a sinner


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

winner winner

that's it.
I'm a winner.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 6, 2021)

I declare me to be a winner~


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

That's a coincidence...I do too!


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2021)

No worries, I can help you with that.... oops.


----------



## jadetine (May 6, 2021)

Joke's on you,  because I'm here now to claim the prize!


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2021)

Have fun with that!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

What's that saying again...when two dogs fight over a bone...?


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

"...Then 0ni comes in and wrestles the bone away from the dogs, eventually emerging victorious but with significantly less limbs"

that's the rest of the saying. you're welcome for the education I hath bestowed upon you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

Stop right there! Hand over the win right now!


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

oh no, one of the dogs has come back for revenge. pls spare me I have no more limbs for you to chew off


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

Why would I eat you? I’m hungry for the win. That’s what I’m looking for.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

I haven't eaten all day, hand me a piece of the win


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2021)

I took it all, sorry


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

He came, he took the win, he left...

Mic drop


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

~ I’ll take that thank you ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 7, 2021)

Oops! Your win has been passed on to the next member.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

Oh is that how it works now? Sweet!


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

u heard, Shellzilla - pass it over


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2021)

It’s a me, a Wario.  I’mma wiiiiinar!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

Sorry just took it~


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

It seems your win has expired. Please pay 500 TBT to renew it.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

No thanks


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

I'll have that, thanks


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

Who let FrogslimeOfficial hold the win for _this long?_

well I will stand for it no longer. Relinquish your crown right meow


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Please hand the crown this way!


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

you asked very politely... but no, I cannot - I need it in order to do my royal duties


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)

I'll be taking that, thaaank you


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2021)

snatched


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

Thank you for keeping my throne warm while I was sleeping!


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2021)

I say go back to sleep, I got dis


----------



## Sophie23 (May 8, 2021)

Sorry but it’s mine now


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

hello, citizens - I am here to confiscate all stolen goods. Hand over that win you have there and all charges will be dropped.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 8, 2021)

Tysm!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2021)

You have no idea how much I'm thankful right now for you holding onto that win.


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2021)

I’m sorry.  I know we’re on the same team, but... going to have to take this win from you.

This is a joke post, don’t take this seriously... lol.


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Just like in the TBTWC, green team will become victorious!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Here, I'll help you


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2021)

Just when you thought your victory was near...
Blue team is here!


----------



## Toska (May 9, 2021)

Green team joins the battle!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2021)

No it doesn't


----------



## Sophie23 (May 9, 2021)

Sorry but it’s mine now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2021)

Perfect timing for you to post because now I win!


----------



## KatieLavender (May 9, 2021)

i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i wini win i win i win i win i win ))


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2021)

How dare you snatch the win from a fellow blue person ;o


----------



## KatieLavender (May 9, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> How dare you snatch the win from a fellow blue person ;o


how dare you snatch the win from the winning team


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2021)

Yeah, but that won't stop us!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 9, 2021)

Sneaks in


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2021)

*Sneaks you out of the thread*


----------



## Sophie23 (May 9, 2021)

Sneaks in


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2021)

I'm here for the routine inspection, don't mind me


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2021)

Nothing to declare, officer! Carry on


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2021)

that's good to hear, you be careful with those blue shell now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2021)

Stop. What's your business here? If you want to win, then I can't allow you to pass through.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Winning, just as green team does


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2021)

Yawn. Try again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Will do


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

And so will I.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 10, 2021)

Great job blue, I'll take over from here!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 10, 2021)

Sorry m8


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

You're really persistent, eh? I win.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 10, 2021)

A new challenger emerges


----------



## _Donut_ (May 10, 2021)

That's enough winning for your first time


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 10, 2021)

Bam Im winning again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

My turn, thanks


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

Thanks, my turn.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 10, 2021)

I'm winning now


----------



## Sophie23 (May 11, 2021)

My turn


----------



## _Donut_ (May 11, 2021)

boop


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

Heyo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

now me


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Now I win after this thread not sending me notifications for some reason 
Doesn't matter what matters is that I won


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2021)

Well, that doesn't matter either because now I win!


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 11, 2021)

Now me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Whoop-dee-doo, my turn


----------



## Toska (May 11, 2021)

I think your time as the winner has ran out.


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Nope, now your time ran out


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

No, it's YOUR turn.


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Uno reverse card
I win


----------



## Looigi (May 11, 2021)

_Sneaks in While Everyone Is Fighting And Steal The Crown _


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

mom says it's my turn to win the thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)

Mom favors me, more


----------



## _Donut_ (May 12, 2021)

Mothersday is over, her power has settled down again and dad says I can win now


----------



## Sophie23 (May 12, 2021)

Me again


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Mom said I could win


----------



## Toska (May 12, 2021)

I don’t think so.


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

I think so   
(This lemon face looks wierd I'mma stop using it for the rest of the month)


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

Guys, guys guys - let's settle this the civilised way...



Spoiler



*DANCE BATTLE*


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Ok


Dance on em waluigi you won keep winning for me while I go get some pizza


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

ok, you go get pizza. I'll hold down the fort (and pls bring back a slice for me)


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

I'm back  and I win 
(This lemon doesn't have a face, so it seems safe)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

They say it's my turn now.


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

we will let the courts decide that


----------



## Sophie23 (May 12, 2021)

I don’t think so


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

Overruled!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 12, 2021)

Nice try


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

Bad try. You should've done less!


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

I win and waluigi is pressing charges


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I believe this belongs to you.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 12, 2021)

no i’m sorry, i think you’re mistaken.


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

nope this is for you
 this is for me


----------



## Sophie23 (May 12, 2021)

That belongs to me thank you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 12, 2021)

hahahah nope it’s mine


----------



## Sophie23 (May 12, 2021)

No it’s still mine


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

Did you really think I'd let you get away with that?


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

We’re almost to 2,300 pages.  Give it up for almost 2,300 pages!


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Ok, here's to another year of me winning then losing 
(Don't worry it's just fancy lemonade I'm 16 so I can't drink yet)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Clock (May 12, 2021)

Its mine now


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Now it's mine 
Now to have some winner tea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)

I win and I'm taking your tea with me


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

Everybody has to evacuate this thread rite now -and also stay away forever after that. Serious issues with structural integrity, whole thing could collapse at any moment.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Thanks, but no thanks.  I have 2,279 posts in this thread now including this one.  I will let the building collapse on me if it means I win.


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

what if i tell u they are handing out free pizza outside?


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

No, sorry.  I’ve already built the ultimate invention of all time: a pizza box that never runs out of pizza.


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

I have that, too! except mine is just a pizza box that has always run out of pizza


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Well, I’m sorry to hear that.  Maybe you got a few numbers and calculations wrong when you were inventing it.


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2021)

Will this be my win?
Sorry for the interruption


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Eh i need to keep winning so I can get my post count up


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2021)

Goodluck, but I win now


----------



## Sophie23 (May 13, 2021)

Sorry but it’s mine again


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2021)

Hmm.... 



I'm sorry but its mine now


----------



## _Donut_ (May 13, 2021)

Don't mind me just scooping up the win...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 13, 2021)

Nope. I've got a win to pick up.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 13, 2021)

I’m back now so it’s my turn


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2021)

wumbo


----------



## Sophie23 (May 13, 2021)

Haha nice try!


----------



## King koopa (May 13, 2021)

Cheers, guys, you lose, I win 
(Not real champagne just uh bright apple cider )


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 13, 2021)

Why would you take the win away from your teammate? That's not good.


----------



## Toska (May 13, 2021)

Probably for the same reason I’m taking the win from you, to be the true winner!


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2021)

Its mine now sadly


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 13, 2021)

It's mine now, fortunately.


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2021)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 13, 2021)

Sorry but I gotta win yo


----------



## Sophie23 (May 14, 2021)

Sorry but I’m gonna win


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2021)

Same as well, I need to win


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2021)

*nope * I win


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 14, 2021)

omg i haven't been on here in like a year and a half and this is still going lol (I'm winning again)


----------



## Sophie23 (May 14, 2021)

Nope I Win


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 14, 2021)

Nope now I'm winning


----------



## Sophie23 (May 14, 2021)

Nice but it’s still mine


----------



## 0ni (May 14, 2021)

0ni can have a little win, as a treat


----------



## Sophie23 (May 14, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2021)

I win, woo


----------



## Roni (May 14, 2021)

I win >


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 14, 2021)

I am a winner!


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2021)

I'm also a winner!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 14, 2021)

Someday, there will be someone who really is the last one to post. It's a weird thought


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2021)

Yep, in 15 years 
In any case I win but I have something to share. Who wants some fancy lemonade that looks like champagne but it isn't.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 15, 2021)

Don't mind if I do! 
What are we celebrating? My win?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

Me now


----------



## Lottibell (May 15, 2021)

I never loose


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

Same


----------



## Toska (May 15, 2021)

Funny coincidence, I don’t either!
Except in the last to post loses thread... I lose there all the time.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

winner winner chicken dinnerrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

Winner, Winner I declare me to be a winner


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

not for long ding dang dong


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

Ha ha ha! That’s where you are wrong


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

are you sure? the real winner is here so move along


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

Yes I’m sure because I’m still here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 15, 2021)

Winner! Gagner!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

I’m still here yo


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

Still got more loser fancy lemonade if you want it


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

No thanks, but I’ll take the win if you don’t mind.  :]


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Nah it's mine now


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)

Alright, have fun with that.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Nope still mine


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

Oh yeah 2,300pages yay!
And I also have loser tea, loser water, loser pie, and loser chocolate, and loser strawberry juice that looks like wine but it's not


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Nah you can have that, after all your the loser now


----------



## 0ni (May 15, 2021)

don't speak too soon 

(no one post after me pls)


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Sorry to cast aside your wishes but, my win


----------



## 0ni (May 15, 2021)

you don't seem sorry at all


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Nope and now to win again


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

I’m still here, hello


----------



## 0ni (May 15, 2021)

Hi, hope it's ok if I just stand here for a bit


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Ok that's an abomination, now, I win again yo


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

Nope everyone can have the loser exclusive drinks since i win


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Now I'm winnin yo, I don't mean to brag, I don't mean to boast but I like hot butter on my winners toast yo


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

Hello, welcome to mcdonalds. Would you like a loser 2 cheeseburger meal with extra bruh, and a soda? Ok, here you go! Have a nice day


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

I don't want McDonald's there bruh, at least give me something with dignity like a keg steak, for that I shall steal the win


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 16, 2021)

back for my win


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Back to win


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

And I win now


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Nope still me


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Nope still me yo


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

No it’s still me


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

No still me


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2021)

forgot to claim my win


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Enough winning for you


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Jump for my win


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Nope still my win yo


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

I’m gonna win and it feels so right


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Like losing does


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

I’m gonna win and it feels so right


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Gtg eat or else my mom's gonna get mad so I win


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Never going to give you up, never gonna let you down, never going to run away and lose this


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

I’m never giving up, yes that’s right


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Up I'm back to winnin, get yo facts straight


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

I’m a winner yes thank you so much


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

No ya aren't anymore


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Um I think I am


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

No


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Get your facts straight


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

No get yo facts straight, I'll do this for years


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Ditto


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Ight then let's keep goin


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

I could do this all day


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Yeah, I'm waiting for a deal to go down for Zucker so I'll be here a while


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Are you selling him?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

No buying, he's a favorite


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Ah well I hope you get him


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

It's good, the dude has all the amiibo and is selling villagers for fair TBT, so I asked for zucker


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

That’s good, my favourite villager is Audie


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Yeah just ask them tomorrow (they got my Zucker order, and someone wants tabby so you'll be tuesday)


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

I already got Audie


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Oh, nice


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Yup


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

The most popular villager on my island is like merry I think


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Cool


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Honestly not a fan of most of the popular ones, out of them I like merry, Roald, Zucker, Octavian, marina, and like cookie


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Ah okay

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021

Loose, Footloose
Kick off your Sunday shoes
Oowhee, Marie
Shake it, shake it for me
Whoa, Milo
C'mon, c'mon let go
Lose your blues
Everybody cut Footloose


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Audie is alright, ( I think the grandma thing is cool but all that the villager has going for it to me)
Raymond is overrated beyond thought and that among his blandness ruined him for me, fauna and Molly are kind of boring, Judy is just meh, I don't get Skye's eyes, they are unsettling, ankha is okay, lucky is nice but overated, Cherry is pretty good, and Wolfgang is my favorite


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

We are the champions, my friends
And we'll keep on fighting till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions of the World
We are the champions, my friends
And we'll keep on fighting till the end
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions of the World


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive
And the world I'll turn it inside out, yeah
I'm floating around in ecstasy
So, (don't stop me now)
(Don't stop me)
'Cause I'm having a good time, having a good time
I'm a shooting star leaping through the sky
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go, go, go
There's no stopping me
I'm burnin' through the sky, yeah
200 degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm travelling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Okay I like that song but I never noticed the ectsactsy line


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

It’s here


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Huh


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Steve walks warily down the street
With his brim pulled way down low
Ain't no sound but the sound of his feet
Machine guns ready to go
Are you ready hey are you ready for this?
Are you hanging on the edge of your seat?
Out of the doorway the bullets rip
To the sound of the beat yeah
Another one bites the dust
Another one bites the dust
And another one gone and another one gone
Another one bites the dust
Hey I'm gonna get you too
Another one bites the dust


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Well this is definitely more productive then yelling about loser soda


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Ooh child
Things are gonna get easier
Ooh child
Things'll get brighter
Ooh child
Things are gonna get easier
Ooh child
Things'll get brighter
Some day, yeah
We'll put it together and we'll get it undone
Some day
When your head is much lighter
Some day, yeah
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun
Some day
When the world is much brighter


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

I actually don't know that one


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Oh okay


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Ight I'm logging off for an hour or two, here's the win for a bit or till koppa comes back with a loser burger


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

Ah, a fresh win


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Nah, I'm back, time to win


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Hi I'm back


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

But not winning


----------



## Sophie23 (May 16, 2021)

No it’s me


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Well actually


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

Itsa me! The winner!


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Not anymore


----------



## Stalfos (May 16, 2021)

Wow, I win just like that?


----------



## Looigi (May 16, 2021)

Sneaks in yet again and steals The Trophy For the 5th Time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 16, 2021)

Wow! A win! This feels so good!


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Really, I think it's a lose now


----------



## Antonio (May 16, 2021)

_*SCRREECH*_


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 16, 2021)

Ahem**, what the heck


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

I’m back, morning


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 17, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 17, 2021)

It's a koala, huh neat


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Yup, I like koalas


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 17, 2021)

Didn't get the dorkly reference?, At the end of an episode sonic normally says, huh, neat why is it underlined?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

No I’ve never heard of that


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 17, 2021)

Any dorkly animation with sonic, it's pretty iconic with dorkly fans


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Oh okay


----------



## 0ni (May 17, 2021)

It's summer, I've got my hat on backwards and it's time to flippin' win this thread.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## 0ni (May 17, 2021)

no wait, give that back


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Um no


----------



## 0ni (May 17, 2021)

oh... ok


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

I’m the one only


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 17, 2021)

And, I'm back and winnin, going out swingin, rock this whole joint before I get back to livin


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2021)

Nice, but I win now.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 18, 2021)

One before I head out to go to work


----------



## Toska (May 18, 2021)

Over 3 hours is much too long!


----------



## Megan. (May 18, 2021)




----------



## The retro leafeon (May 18, 2021)

And I win...


----------



## 0ni (May 18, 2021)

I'm going out for a bit y'all, but when I come back I better not see any message have been posted after this one


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 18, 2021)

Hehehe, ya think we'll listen lol


----------



## Sophie23 (May 18, 2021)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 18, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2021)

Nicenicenicenice!


----------



## Megan. (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 19, 2021)

Another one


----------



## Toska (May 19, 2021)

We should use the  emoji more often


----------



## Sophie23 (May 19, 2021)

Nah


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

Me again


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

Trying to win against yourself even though you were already winning, eh?  Well, two can play at that game!


----------



## Megan. (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## _Donut_ (May 20, 2021)

I've been away from this thread for a while now but the king has returned to claim his throne!


----------



## Megan. (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Megan. (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

Another one


----------



## Megan. (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

And another bites the dust


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

hey guys, what's happenin'?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

and another one gone, and another one gone


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2021)

And another one bites the dust


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

we are the champions... my friend


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2021)

You celebrated too early!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Megan. (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Megan. (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 22, 2021)

(also I love your new pfp!)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2021)

Ooh, if you guys keep that up, this thread will get locked for poor post quality! If that happens, then I win!


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2021)

You wish!


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

Taking the win right before bed!  how about you leave it here for me as I sleep?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Megan. (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Clock (May 23, 2021)

Did i break the chain?
Looks like i win


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

I win now.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 24, 2021)

Time to win!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Megan. (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Megan. (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2021)

Imagine the moderators seeing all these emotes and then delete them.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

i missed this smiley


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 27, 2021)

Yo I'm back, ready to compete, been gone for a few days but I'll win as always!


----------



## King koopa (May 27, 2021)

After this thread not sending me notifications, I'm back!
(Also you better run if mods are watching because of the emojis)


----------



## Sophie23 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (May 27, 2021)

I win


----------



## Sophie23 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (May 27, 2021)

lose


----------



## Sophie23 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## 0ni (May 27, 2021)

Work is finished, so now my reign over this thread can begin


----------



## King koopa (May 27, 2021)

Class got canceled so I win


----------



## 0ni (May 27, 2021)

class is back in session, today's lesson: how to cope with defeat


----------



## Sophie23 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

Sorry, but I think you’ve been winning for too long.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 29, 2021)

Donut: *wakes up*

Midoriya: why do I hear boss music?


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

Donut: *sees hungry Deku*

Donut: Now why do _I _hear boss music?


----------



## GreatUsername (May 29, 2021)

winner


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 29, 2021)

It’s been awhile since I won... it’s my time now.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Get outta here skunky! 
Koopadude100 used repel!
It's super effective!
Skunky ran away!
I win


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

A wild sandshrew appeared!
Koopadude100 used bait!
The wild sandshrew feel for the bait and ran away!
I win


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)

cheers for the win


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

don't mind if I do even though I can't legally drink yet and probably never will


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)

I’ll take that back thank you


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Hey look up!
Haha now I have It


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)

No it’s mine


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)

Look it’s Batman!  

Ha ha it’s mine now


----------



## Toska (May 29, 2021)

Time for my 117th win!


----------



## King koopa (May 29, 2021)

Time for my who even knows how many times I won win


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2021)

this is my 99th win
god im so cool


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

Time for my 2,294th win.

*literally dies of boredom*.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2021)

Wait no im so sad-
This is my 252nd win

I was checking the post count for the wrong thread lol


----------



## Sophie23 (May 30, 2021)

I’ll take that back


----------



## King koopa (May 30, 2021)

Almost didn't recognize you with the new profile pic
Well I still win nonetheless


----------



## Sophie23 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (May 30, 2021)

Uh oh it's a stingby! 
But I still win


----------



## Sophie23 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Lucas4080 (May 31, 2021)

🕴
i win


----------



## King koopa (May 31, 2021)

now you don't


----------



## Megan. (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Jun 1, 2021)

Now I win


----------



## mossangel (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2021)

Where's my prize?


----------



## Megan. (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm not letting an extraterrestrial from invading my win.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 1, 2021)

Here's koopa! 
I win


----------



## Megan. (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 2, 2021)

I'll take that win off your hands!


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 2, 2021)

Haven't posted in this thread for a long time. I'm honoured to be welcomed back with a victory. I win.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 2, 2021)

thanks for the big W!


----------



## Toska (Jun 2, 2021)

No, thank you!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2021)

I appreciate you for keeping my win safe, thanks.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 2, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 2, 2021)

Wait, didn't I win this one already?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 2, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## The retro leafeon (Jun 2, 2021)

and im back to win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 3, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2021)

I win now.


----------



## Megan. (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2021)

You thought I was gone, but nah, I’m back.


----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Megan. (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Jun 4, 2021)

It’s time for a win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2021)

*Drives into your house and robs your win. Then runs away on foot*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

*chases down Shellzilla on foot, trips him, takes the win, and also runs away on foot*


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 5, 2021)

Knocks win out of Midoriya’s hands Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

*snatches win from Sophie23, hops on tricycle and rides away*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2021)

*Places a tiny pebble in Toska's path of travel and gets launched off from her tricycle. Then I pick up the win and uses her tricycle to get away*


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 5, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

Sweet, my win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s my time to  shine  with the victory!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2021)

Ooo, the win is unguarded.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 7, 2021)

Really? Better sweep in quick then...


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 7, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

It’s time to win!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm back after this thread not sending me notifications agian so I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 7, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 7, 2021)

I win now!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 8, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

Ridin dirty 
I win because I was faster


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2021)

Sweet, my win.


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

I think you’re mistaken… this is my win!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm sorry but I'll be scooping up the win for now, thank you!

Also, is that a new sig I'm seeing, Toska?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

No no no. Not like that. Give me back my win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh no, my win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh no, I won! What should I do?


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

You should hand the win over! Keeping it too long may be dangerous!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

It definitely is. You lost the win that's for sure!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

HOW TOUGH AM I?
so tough that I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Right this way, sir. To Weenie Hut Jr's that is.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2021)

My win now.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2021)

Knocks win out of hands  Rides fast to win  picks up win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2021)

Alright, I win again.


----------



## Mick (Jun 11, 2021)

No you don't


----------



## Toska (Jun 11, 2021)

You’re right, I do!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2021)

Nope
Boom bam badada bop boom pow
I win
(You can only win if you get the reference)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2021)

I don’t get the reference, but I’m going to take the win anyway.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2021)

It was from this:



But I still win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2021)

I got the reference. So do I win?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2021)

yep




I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2021)

LOL

But nice try. I’m not stopping... Yet.


----------



## Megan. (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Jun 12, 2021)

*checks watch*

Oh? It’s my time to win!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

Now's my time to shine!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Toska (Jun 12, 2021)

I’ll glimmer with the victory!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah gay rights #pridemonth
But do you know what?
#i win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2021)

It’s win oh’ clock.

Hasta la vista, baby.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 12, 2021)

No hable Español 
I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

Noooo! You can't just walk in here and take the win!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 12, 2021)

That's right you can't


----------



## Toska (Jun 12, 2021)

But can I?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

No, you can't, because I'm here to win.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh no you don’t


----------



## Toska (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh yes I do


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

When something strange is in the neighborhood, who ya gonna call?
GHOSTBUSTERS!
I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

You lose!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)

You made Pikachu cry so now I win


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey cheer up Pikachu!



Have some of these while I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)

Pikachu use Iron Tail! Now I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

I’m invincible!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)

I don’t think so 
No one is invincible


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

Pikachu missed!
Koopadude100 used win!
Pikachu and Shellzilla blasted off into Alaska!
I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

I think so yeah.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)

️️️


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm a ground type so I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have no idea how Pokémon types work since I’ve never played the games, but I’ll just say I win just because.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

Here you go and I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2021)

🌩🌩


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

Your entrance isn’t shocking enough to scare me away. Yes, that pun was intended.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

I win now.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 14, 2021)

Winner winner donut dinner... Or something like that. :/


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2021)

️️️️️️️️️️


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

My time to win!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 14, 2021)

Your time has ended.

_That came out a bit dark _


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

not as dark as you lose


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2021)

️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️️


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

I told you I'm a ground type so thunder doesn't work
 returned


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

uh don't cry Pikachu here



Hand made
I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2021)

Pikachu doesn’t like them


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

Uh here try these




I win these are the best pokepuffs made


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2021)

Pikachu doesn’t like them so therefore I win


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

Uh here take this



It's a dababy chocolate bar
I win


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

Is it okay if I just… take this win now?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

No


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2021)

Winner winner, something something.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 15, 2021)

epic 
yet another victory for Lucas


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

And another loss from lucas
I win


----------



## Toska (Jun 15, 2021)

I thought I won?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Now you don't


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 15, 2021)

He swoops in
He takes
He leaves


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

He loses 



I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

You may have won the battle, but you lost the war!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Toska (Jun 15, 2021)

Mind if I steal this win real fast? Thanks


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Uh don't be mad here Pikachu 
this is for you this is for me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

Sorry, I think this belongs to you.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2021)

Pika pika


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

Pika shoo!


----------



## jadetine (Jun 15, 2021)

Wow,  this game is almost 6 years old. I wonder where @Esphas is now. What a legacy.


----------



## Megan. (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Wow,  this game is almost 6 years old. I wonder where @Esphas is now. What a legacy.



In the infinite void of inactive Bell Tree users that is a swirling pit of chaos.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2021)

i visit that void quite often, i regrettably admit-
its kinda boring ngl


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 16, 2021)

Pika pika


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 16, 2021)

Long time I tried, let me win please.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2021)

If you want to win, post in the last person to post loses thread, wait for someone to post after you, and then you win!


----------



## Toska (Jun 16, 2021)

If you want to lose, post in the last person to post wins thread! You’ll lose soon enough!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2021)

I already lost, so I'll win here!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 16, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

I win again.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jun 17, 2021)

I am now winning


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2021)

Pika pika! ️️️️️️️


----------



## Toska (Jun 17, 2021)

It is my time to shine!


----------



## Megan. (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 18, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

Your win has expired!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 18, 2021)

Pika pika! ️️️️️️️️️️️


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

Maybe you could use your electricity to power up a win for you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh, thank you for letting me win!


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

No problem! Would you like a lose to side with that?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2021)

No thanks. You can keep it to yourself!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

Too bad, here’s your loss anyway, free of charge.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you! Here’s a losing tip in return.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks, and I’ll take the winner’s dessert and coffee as well.  :]


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 19, 2021)

Pika pika!!


----------



## Toska (Jun 19, 2021)

Will this be the winning post?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 19, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)

You’ve been winning for too long, and I just can’t allow it to go on any further.  Sorry, Pikachu…


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 21, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2021)

No, Pikachu.  No.  No more winning for you.


----------



## Toska (Jun 22, 2021)

No, Deku. No more winning for _you. _


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2021)

Alright, you've had your fun. Now please give the right of way to my victory.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2021)

My victory now.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 23, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 23, 2021)

_*investigates thread*_

hmm, seems quiet...a little too quiet

Eh anyway. *Yoink! *


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2021)

A donut cannot win…. because a donut does not have opposable thumbs?  Idk.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 23, 2021)

Pika pika!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)

Woah, winning for nearly two days?  I just can’t allow that to happen.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 25, 2021)

More than 2 hours of winning?! I disagree.


----------



## Toska (Jun 25, 2021)

You’ve got over 12 hours of winning! I don’t think I can permit that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2021)

How dare you win for almost an hour. I'm not letting that happen!


----------



## kikotoot (Jun 25, 2021)

Aha! in but a moment, your lead was overtaken


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2021)

And I take it back from you. Your efforts were all for nothing.


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

Greetings hoomans


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

What's good? I'm back after the thread not sending notifications again 
I win now


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

bam I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

nope lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

My turn to win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Nope I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

*dabs*


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Dabbling is dead
Nowadays we win on an everlasting thread


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

huh, what is that i hear? oh yeah, it’s the sound of me not caring. /lh


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Ok then I'll just win for now since you don't care anymore


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

nah, don’t care about dabbing being dead. I don’t really care about this either, but will persist until i get bored :b


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Ok then I win and this has been going on for years now so you'll probably get bored


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

I mean, I’ve done this before, with my old account.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

Win


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Nope now I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

*kidnaps your win so that it’s my win*


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Wins can't be kidnapped so I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 26, 2021)

jeez you’re no fun. *jumps into the sun*

*comes out the other side bc I’m immune :b*


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

It's called common sense 



I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 26, 2021)

It’s called humor.

*grabs win and runs*


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

It's called i win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 26, 2021)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
yeah whatever it’s known the ‘win’ is temporary that’s pretty much the point of this thread lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep thread will be here in 20 years
I win


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 26, 2021)

Aight. Imma head out...
...
...
...
*dabs bc le dab never dies lol*


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

I win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2021)

Now that you are both offline, I’m going to be the real winner here.   

Donut… you better not take it from me…


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 26, 2021)

*slides back in* :b


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2021)

Ahhh, a ghost!


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 26, 2021)

OOOoooooOOooooOoOOOoooooooo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2021)

…

Is the coast clear from that ghost now?


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes, but now the king has arrived to rightfully claim the throne.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

AHHH VRIS
I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2021)

No, *I *win.


----------



## Toska (Jun 26, 2021)

You’re right! *I *do win!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

There's no I in lose 
But there is one in win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2021)

Here, take this loss!


----------



## Toska (Jun 26, 2021)

No, you should have it! I insist!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

Giving is better than getting 




I win


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2021)

Nope, I win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2021)

I present to you: A loss.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Breaking news!
I win


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 28, 2021)

You mean me right?


----------



## Parkai (Jun 28, 2021)

I win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2021)

Now I win.


----------



## Toska (Jun 28, 2021)

There comes a moment in time where each person must win. And that moment for me is now.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Posted a moment ago
Your moment has passed and I win now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2021)

Your two hours have passed. Can I have it now?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Your 3 minutes have passed so my turn to win


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 29, 2021)

My turn! MWAHAHA


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Yeah for one minute I win


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 29, 2021)

Now you had your minute I take it back!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

You and your one moment and I'm taking it for now



Go play smash brothers


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 29, 2021)

I refuse! Here i shall stay!!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok then last resort 
I win


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 29, 2021)

Get the broomstick ready because I'm sweeping up this win!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

clean up your mess!
 I win


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2021)

only a winner for now


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2021)

I will win again now.


----------



## Toska (Jun 29, 2021)

Time for me to win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2021)

I’ll take it back now.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2021)

I am vigorously typing on my keyboard to cement my win.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2021)

Wow, I won for over two days.  : D


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2021)

Yeah, but this time, you didn't even win for a minute.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh no… D:


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

nor did you


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 2, 2021)

I WIN


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

enjoyed your 23 minutes?
Cause it's my turn now


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 2, 2021)

Nah 

YOU LOSE >

(how do I NOT turn emoticons into emojis??)


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

Ninja'd
I win


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 2, 2021)

Git Assegaied!

I WIN


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

Nope you still lose don't try me


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 2, 2021)

Fine.

Take your win


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

I win


----------



## Toska (Jul 2, 2021)

You can’t win for half an hour! 29 minutes will be your length.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

You can't win for an hour yet 
But I can


----------



## Toska (Jul 2, 2021)

You definitely won for over an hour! Unfortunately your time has ran out.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 3, 2021)

You done winning? Because I win now


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 3, 2021)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> You done winning? Because I win now


in your dreams : ) i claim the throne now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2021)

You've been dreaming this whole time! I'm on the throne.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

Yeah the throne of loss! I'm on the real one of winning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice try, but now it’s mine.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2021)

The one you have is a fake!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2021)

Nah, it’s the real one.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 4, 2021)

Pikachu!


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 4, 2021)

me and my pokemon in my sig winnn


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2021)

I’ll just be taking this, thank you.  : D


----------



## Toska (Jul 4, 2021)

I think I’ll take the win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

Is the win unguarded?  It is?  :O

*takes it*


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2021)

You've won for too long, now its my turn


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

I believe it’s my turn!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 8, 2021)

Nah, it's not.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2021)

Wow, over three DAYS!  That’s got to be a new record for me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2021)

And it's gonna take you longer to get to your record again.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2021)

We’ll see about that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2021)

It seems like you have to start over again and it hasn't been two hours!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2021)

That’s fine with me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2021)

Excuse me, but you shouldn't be winning for nearly 24 hours.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2021)

Woah, no one has challenged your win?  Guess I will.


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 11, 2021)

its alright buddie, ive got it from here : )


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

I believe that I'm more capable of looking after the win, thanks.


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

I’m sure you’re all great winners, but the true win belongs to me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2021)

Now this is the story of how, my life got flipped upside down, I took the win from good ol’ Toska, and became the fresh prince of TBT.

definitely didn’t rip off a well-known show there.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh, so you ripped off a well-known show, eh? I'm gonna have to disqualify you for that and take the win for myself!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh no, I was hoping you wouldn’t see this.  I was really running away with the win there.  Team, it’s time for a desperation move!

**starts awkwardly dancing**


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2021)

*Slowly walks up to you to interrupt your awkward dance and steals your win*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)

Yo, you’ve had the win for too long.  I’m taking it back now.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2021)

My turn to win again


----------



## Toska (Jul 15, 2021)

I believe it’s my turn!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow, I can't believe you won for over a day. Now please give the win to me or face consequences!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)

Hail, traveler!  The path that leads to the win ends here.


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

As you tour guide, I must assure you that the win is over there! Definitely not on this post!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 18, 2021)

It's an unspoken rule that when you haven't been active in this thread for a while, you get the win when coming back, right? right?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2021)

Sorry, but no.  I must now confiscate your win.


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

Your win has been stolen!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 18, 2021)

I do beg your pardon, ma'am, but I believe you've posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

But good sir, I’m after the rare, long awaited win. This seems like the right place to claim my trophy!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2021)

You have a higher chance to win in the last person to post loses thread... Provided someone posts after you. Otherwise, you still can't win!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 19, 2021)

Instructions unclear, still ended up posting in this thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2021)

I won’t eat you, Donut.  But I will eat your win.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 20, 2021)

looks like I win


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2021)

Could _this _post truly be the winning post?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 20, 2021)

...maaaaybe


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

Meadows takes the lead


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2021)

Toska runs away with the win!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 20, 2021)

Post is now locked

hahaha jk.....
unless ????


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2021)

Unless it’s not, which means I can win again!  : D


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2021)

And that also means I win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2021)

I hope you enjoyed your 14 minutes.


----------



## Rika092 (Jul 20, 2021)

how is this thread still ongoing? I thought I had won already.


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m sorry, it seems that I am winning now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2021)

Your 12 hours of glory are up!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

So are yours as I finally get to win after the thread not sending me notifications


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh no! What should I do then?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2021)

*grabs win and flies away with it nonchalantly*


----------



## Toska (Jul 21, 2021)

A 6 minute win is 6 minutes too long, right?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2021)

Very unlucky of you to lose your win after 13 minutes.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

You should be glad you didn't win for 666 minutes 
But will I? 👁🏔 (I looked everywhere for a pyramid emoji but couldn't find one, so this mountain will have to do for now)


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2021)

Why yes, hello there. I'll take the win away from you now.


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 23, 2021)

no dont take it.......
 just kidding


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

It’s a shame that I’ve come in and taken the win!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 23, 2021)

Yep and a bigger shame that you couldn't win for 2 hours


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2021)

Going to have to carry this win with me now.  Up, up, and away!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 24, 2021)

More than 12 hours again? I'm gonna have to take drastic measures to stop you from doing that.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 24, 2021)

... What's this thread even about??? 
No, really. It's a serious question. This thread has been going on for six years already, even the original poster as been MIA for almost four years now...
I'll just guess this eventually became a troll thread or something.


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2021)

Whoever the last person to post in this thread is the winner!

So maybe this will be my chance to win!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 24, 2021)

Sorry but your win pass has expired so I win now


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2021)

Oh no, is there any way I can renew it?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 24, 2021)

Unfortunately there is not.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Who let you win for so long?
Well it doesn't matter as I'm not gonna let you win that long again


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

I let Nyx win that long.

Speaking of winning, I shall now take the win with me.


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2021)

It’s okay, I can take the win off your hands.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2021)

Well look who it is again. Shame to say that you've lost your win far too many times now.


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll take that win back, thanks for holding it for me!


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2021)

You can pass the win over here if you don’t mind!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

Paint me a picture… a picture of me winning.  : D


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok:




Too bad it's my turn to win now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2021)

Why did you not paint a picture of me winning? I'm gonna have to take your trophy as a result.


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2021)

I think I’ll have to paint myself a picture of _me _winning.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2021)

But how will you paint the picture of you winning if you’re in the picture?  Clearly you need someone such as myself to model myself winning for the picture you paint.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2021)

Me: “It looks like the only one who can defeat Saitama… is Saitama.”

Other me: “Wait, who are you?”

Me: “I’m you, but from an alternate universe where I make posts on an Animal Crossing forum.”

Other me: “Wow, did I really get _that_ bored of fighting monsters?”

Me: “I sure did, and now I’m here to take the win from you.”

Other me: “I won’t go down easy!”

*Theme of One Punch Man plays in the background as both of my selves punch each other.  The impact is so great that it makes not just each other, but the entire win explode, negating any chances I had at winning for longer.*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh no! Anyway...


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 30, 2021)

i came back solely to reclaim the 

take that, i win!


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 1, 2021)

I refuse to let you win for 48 hours, so I'll take that crown from you now.


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2021)

I’m sorry, but I think your win has expired.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2021)

No, I think your win has expired.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Aug 1, 2021)

I DERAIL EVERYTHING NOW


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2021)

It's time to walk the plank then!


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2021)

The only thing walking the plank is you, Shellzilla!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 3, 2021)

yoUr wIn pAsS hAs exPirEd. PlEaSe sEek aTteNtion from one of our employees if you wish to renew it
Google did it again! 



But I still win tho


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

swipe! 




sorry koop! ill be taking that.


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2021)

It seems I’ve stumbled upon the win! What should I do with it?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

hand it over to me, or else!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 3, 2021)

n0
I win


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)

I won, as expected


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 3, 2021)

No no no, not like that.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2021)

I always knew I'd win eventually.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 3, 2021)

Where were you?
Doesn't matter as you can't win now matter how long you've been on hiatus


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2021)

Mostly real life stuff so I didn't have as much time to check the site, then just kind of lost interest for a while. 

Now that I'm back, I'll be reclaiming my rightful place as winner here.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2021)

Not if I have anything to say about it, and I do.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 3, 2021)

But wait! Shouldn't you be guarding Shellzilla?
Unless if he's offline 
But in any case I win


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

no i wanna win


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2021)

But wait, I want to win too!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2021)

But wait, I want to win three!


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 4, 2021)

me four


----------



## King koopa (Aug 4, 2021)

Me 5 
I win


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

Sorry, but your Win Pass has expired.  We hope you enjoyed your time in WinLand, and we’ll see you next year!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2021)

Sorry, but according to the rules I made up just now, it says that I can stay in WinLand and keep everyone else out.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 6, 2021)

Well I just got off the phone with Winland and they said to tell you this:



I win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2021)

A computer restart will fix the problem. So it looks like I win again!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 6, 2021)

Well I tried that and..



I win since i'm not on a computer


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2021)

While you all try to win at Winland, I’ll just steal this trophy  and run off!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

Sorry, but I’ll be taking that trophy now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2021)

Do you want me to disqualify you? I think I'll go ahead and do that right now.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 6, 2021)

Who let you win for 6 hours?
Well it won't happen again 
I win


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 6, 2021)

You're right that it won't happen again.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2021)

Sorry Silver, but I’m the only winner here today.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2021)

Unfortunately for you that day has ended.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2021)

8 hours?! That... like a full working day!
I hope winning had a good hourly pay rate, cause i want that :]c


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2021)

You're not even gonna get an hourly wage for winning!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2021)

Neither are you! You can't cover my shift when I'm already here


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2021)

Maybe if I win now, nobody else will!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2021)

You don't get an hourly wage for winning, but I hear you do for every hour spent _not _winning. I can't say when you receive this money however.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maybe you should try find out when they send out the money and let us all know! :]


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2021)

I haven’t received any money for winning or losing! This is an outrage!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2021)

Who said that you'd receive money? You have bills to pay, in which winning is one of them!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)

I believe I will have to refund this loss to you, and take the win for myself.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2021)

You have been winning for at least five hours, so it's now time to pay your hourly wages to me!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 9, 2021)

Guess what? I just got promoted to winning!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2021)

Sorry, but you’ve just been demoted.  To not winning any longer!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 10, 2021)

I can't be demoted, I'm the CEO !


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 10, 2021)

but i'm the chairman


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 10, 2021)

But im the customer, and the customer is always right! >:}c


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2021)

Not in this case.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)

You forgot, this store gave me a special coupon.  The coupon says I get to win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2021)

You forgot to read the fine print. It says here that it expired just yesterday. If only you redeemed it then, you would've sealed the deal!


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 12, 2021)

Ahem, ahem... so where's my trophy?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 13, 2021)

I dunno...
 i think winning for 36 hours makes me the true winner here B]


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 13, 2021)

Cool story


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2021)

I demand that you hand over the throne now, please!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 13, 2021)

I too, would like the throne !


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

You overly ambitious and haughty people, asking for a throne... An Olympic podium is more than enough for me, thank you very much 
Just please let's forgo the champagne shower, really not my thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2021)

…and now you shall be promptly removed from the podium.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2021)

Only to be replaced by me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)

And then I will take it back.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 14, 2021)

Soon followed by me, taking it for the first time.


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 15, 2021)

Haven't posted in a while so I'll gladly take the crown as a smoll welcome back gift


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2021)

Sorry, there must be something wrong with your crown. Oh yeah, it has MY name on it!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 15, 2021)

What?! This is just erasable sharpie, I think I should take this... for safe keeping


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

The crown's a fake. I have the real one.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)

Or do you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2021)

It's been exactly 9 hours, friendo.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2021)

It has been too long for you though!


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 19, 2021)

Pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Aug 19, 2021)

Sorry, but your win pass was disabled!




I win though


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2021)

*Clicks create another win pass*


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

Sorry but it happened again 



I win since i'm not on a computer


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

I put in a special code that makes my win pass last forever.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2021)

I win uwu


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2021)

dARN, _le sigh_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2021)

Le epic win!


----------



## amemome (Aug 27, 2021)

My turn to win!


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 27, 2021)

And I'll take that crown, thank you for keeping it warm for me


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 27, 2021)

that crown is too heavy for you, let me unburden you


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 28, 2021)

This crown actually feels kinda light, what are these people talking about??


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2021)

Sorry other me, but I'm taking the win from you now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2021)

And with that, you just lost twice.


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 30, 2021)

sorry but who lost?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2021)

Wasn't it you?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 30, 2021)

are you sure it was me or..?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm sure it was me...

who won!


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 31, 2021)

_"who won! "_

*
Me!*


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s been a long time, but it’s finally time for me to come back and take my win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2021)

I thought you retired from trying to win!


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 1, 2021)

Winner winner, chicken dinner


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2021)

I’ll have a chicken feast if I keep this win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2021)

Diana looks like she wants to have a fistfight. If that's the case, then may the best fighter win!

*Proceeds to win anyway by doing nothing*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2021)

That's it, I know how to win!

*throws a pokeball at Shellzilla to try and capture a Poliwag*

Now just stay in the ball...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2021)

*Escapes*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2021)

noooooooooooooooooo

I knew I should have used a master ball...


----------



## Aminata (Sep 1, 2021)

Gives @Gon Master Ball 10x
Try now partner


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes.  Thank you, @Mayor Kelli 



*throws master ball at Shellzilla*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2021)

... But that didn't do anything.


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 3, 2021)

...or did it?

_*a wild donut appears*_


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2021)

I win now.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 3, 2021)

i win


----------



## amemome (Sep 3, 2021)

my turn to win again!


----------



## Beanz (Sep 3, 2021)

no no no no i think you have it all switched up, _i won and you lost._


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 3, 2021)

Welp, it's time for the old switcheroo for the win.


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2021)

Can one win and lose at the same time?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

Some people have to fight
Some people give their lives
Some people don't believe
I was born a champion!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2021)

Alright, you've had your time in the sun.  Move it along now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2021)

You move along as well, mister!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2021)

Haven't you won enough lately?  I think it's time for my time to shine.


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

im the ultimate spamer no danganronpa pun intended


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 5, 2021)

Time's up, I win now


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2021)

The only time that has stopped is your time of winning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2021)

Let me paint you a picture of losing. I'll give it to you for free!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Too bad for you, I don't need to paint you a picture of losing.

Because you already lost!


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2021)

While you all paint pictures of losses, I’ll be painting myself a picture of me winning!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi, can I buy that painting of yours?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Too late, I stole it!


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

nope its me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2021)

I am two dimensions ahead of you.


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

sike im ultimate spamer here lol


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2021)

No one can stop me from winning! Unless…


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 5, 2021)

*a new player enters the game* mwahhahaaa


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

im backkkk my presence is always known forever


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2021)

*Shellzilla has entered the room*
*Shellzilla has achieved the win*


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2021)

*toska has entered the room*
*toska steals the win from Shellzilla*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2021)

*Gon has entered the room*
*Gon takes the win and makes the room explode as he leaves.  Oh no!*


----------



## Datchickuenvy (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey everyone .


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey! Are you here by chance of looking for a win? If so, I’m afraid we’re fresh out. Sorry!


----------



## Datchickuenvy (Sep 6, 2021)

Not really just saying hi but has this been going on since 2015 wow.


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 6, 2021)

Did you ever see a donut wearing a crown?
You have now!


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 6, 2021)

I think I took the win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 7, 2021)

Now you have to take the L.


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 7, 2021)

I'll gladly take the L for *L*ook at me I have the crown now


----------



## Toska (Sep 7, 2021)

Surely it must be time for me to win, right?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

I think you have won for long enough now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 10, 2021)

I time traveled into the future and I can say for certain I've won. Might as well make the future come a little faster.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2021)

Nada.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 10, 2021)

Any weekend plans guys?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah, I plan to win.  : D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2021)

A win! It'll be converted into loss, but still a temporary win nonetheless !


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

I'll be taking it back now, thanks.


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2021)

If my math is correct, it seems you’ve been winning for way too long! I guess it’s my time to take the W.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2021)

According to my calculations, you are not worthy enough to take the W. The worthiness required is 2,147,483,647 points.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 12, 2021)

*anime glasses push*
I have 2,147,483,64*8* points!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2021)

Impossible! You can't just exceed the number I just put in or else the game will crash, resulting in me winning!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2021)

*breaks the game*

Okay, I win now.


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2021)

I think _I _win now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2021)

I think _you_ lost now.


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2021)

I object!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 14, 2021)

Your objection has been overruled. I hereby announce that you lost the game.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2021)

Court is no longer in session.  I win.


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Not when the janitor's still around. I win by default because I had to stay behind and clean up the court 'till morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2021)

Well I'm in charge of the entire courthouse including the janitor team, and I say I win.


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Too bad I'm burning the courthouse down out of spite. Pay me peanuts, would ya?!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2021)

I just built another one and took you to court in it for burning the old courthouse down, and I won the case.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 15, 2021)

I think I'm gonna request an appeal of the case. Oh look, I won!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2021)

What are you guys doing in my thread? /Locked


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2021)

No lock.  I win.  : D


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 15, 2021)

*Pushes you out of the thread*


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2021)

*steps back in*


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

*Orius uses surf and washes Diluc out*


----------



## Cutesy (Sep 16, 2021)

win


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2021)

*Diluc uses burn-everything-to-the-ground attack* Oh no!


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

*Diluc gets swept away in a DELUGE attack*

Get it? Diluc, deluge?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2021)

OriusPrime gets confronted and taken out by Megatron.  Oh no!


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

I summon Unicron! Get swallowed up by the planet-eating robot!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry, I don't live on Earth and have good wifi on this planet so I can still post.


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

No worries; Thanos will do the job in a SNAP. All planets vanquished.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 16, 2021)

Are you sure about that? I'm still alive so Thanos must've done a horrible job.


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Are you sure about that? I'm still alive so Thanos must've done a horrible job.


Yeah, the man sure likes his balance; half left alive, pfft.

Anyway, I'm one of the half, and I'm here, so I win.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2021)

Sorry for not typing back right away. I vanished for awhile for some reason into dust. At least that's over now, but I'm back to win this.


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

You could not live with your own failure. Where did that bring you? Back to me. 

I am... inevitable.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> You could not live with your own failure. Where did that bring you? Back to me.
> 
> I am... inevitable.


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Annnnd now Iron Fox is gone. Sacrificed. I win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2021)

No you didn't.


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

I know I did but what are you?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 17, 2021)

I don't know about either of you, but I'm the winner.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2021)

Are you sure you're not chicken dinner?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2021)

While you all feast on your chicken dinner, I’ll be the winner!


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2021)

Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to let your fragile winning streak end here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry, it says you are not qualified enough to take the win.


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry, it says you need to win two more badges to take the win.


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 21, 2021)

I'll take that win now, thank you!


----------



## Aminata (Sep 21, 2021)

Not so fast ha ha haaa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 21, 2021)

Oof, you're too late.


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

Oof, irony.


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2021)

A win for one, please!


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 22, 2021)

We're all out of those, I'm afraid. This Donut guy just ordered the last one...


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Then I'll just have to buy out the Win Factory and make some new ones.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

Now give it to me *-*
hihihi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2021)

Your win expired. I just bought a new one and it turns out it's the last one!


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 27, 2021)

If its the last one then hurry up and give it to me!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Guys Let Me Win Or I'm Going To Use This Annoying Clapping Emoji In All of My Posts


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't know what's going on but I'm here now


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 30, 2021)

What's going on is that I'm winning


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 6, 2021)

Who let you win for almost a week smh I'll take that win now


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't recall the win having your name on it.


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

I just signed it.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 11, 2021)

I just used my whiteout and wrote my name on yours


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 19, 2021)

You were winning for 8 days. Then, out of nowhere, the rightful king took back his throne in the middle of the night!


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2021)

I win


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2021)

Not today shawty


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2021)

You sure?


----------



## snailay (Nov 12, 2021)

I would like to say I win, but I have a feeling I won't be winning for long lmao


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2021)

Thats fair, anyways 🎖


----------



## snailay (Nov 12, 2021)

Actually....about that...


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2021)

(^  ^) /


----------



## snailay (Nov 13, 2021)

I'll be taking that (ouo)/


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 13, 2021)

Yay I won!


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2021)

Congrats! 
Now the crown is mine!


----------



## snailay (Nov 13, 2021)

Actually its mine now


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 13, 2021)

big poggo


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2021)

My time to win


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

you wish


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2021)

Hmm ok then


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

I think over two weeks is too long for you.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 30, 2021)

too bad


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you for this honor!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2021)

yoink


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2021)

I finally claim the crown again


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 11, 2021)

t'was a good streak


----------



## Clock (Dec 11, 2021)

I agree


----------



## ughrora (Dec 12, 2021)

I second that notion.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 12, 2021)

Well congratulations, you successfully lost the win!


----------



## ughrora (Dec 12, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 12, 2021)

;w;


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2021)

The chances of winning may be slim, but its the right time


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

vroom


----------



## ughrora (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm winning at the speed of sound!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

And now you’re losing at the speed of warp speed!


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

*crashes into a dumpster*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

Whoops, how did that get there?

Anyway,

*grabs the win and walks away quietly*


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

♪


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

What’s that sound?

Oh, right.

It’s the sound of me winning.


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

music note more like music not


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

Oof, this win keeps escaping me.  I better keep chasing after it.


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

:< here you can have it


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh, thank you.  But I don’t think it will be that easy.  : P


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

fine I will take it and put it on my wall


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello, I win again for hundreds of times


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2021)

And now, while no one is looking, Midoriya takes the win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2021)

How on EARTH did that happen? I’m putting you under arrest for theft of a win.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2021)

Can’t catch me, copper!

**rolls on my stomach away**


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 18, 2021)

**Slowly walks up to you and handcuffs you, then takes the win back**


----------



## catra (Dec 18, 2021)

My win! You've saved my win! *faints*


----------



## Meadows (Dec 18, 2021)

I will win


----------



## catra (Dec 18, 2021)

When I wake up, I'm taking the win from Shell


----------



## Clock (Dec 18, 2021)

Not until i get it first


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2021)

**somehow jumps up from my stomach while handcuffed and snatches the win in my mouth, then runs away**


----------



## catra (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm still sleeping so I don't notice this, but when I wake up I'll be SO mad


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2021)

Woah, how did you get in my path?  Anyway, I’ll take that back now.  Thanks.


----------



## catra (Dec 19, 2021)

pensive cowboy


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 19, 2021)

ooh looks like no ones here ,, ill just *snatches the win and puts it under my frog hat* run away now-


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

I’m back, and here to win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2021)

Oh no, I'm here now. What should I do?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

You should give up and lose.


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2021)

Win


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

No, I win.


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 21, 2021)

might wanna rethink that <3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

No, maybe you should : P


----------



## Clock (Dec 22, 2021)

I'll think of that


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)

I’ll think of winning.  : D


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2021)

Same thing


----------



## _Donut_ (Dec 24, 2021)

All I want for Christmas is you *the win!*


----------



## Clock (Dec 24, 2021)

Winning for Christmas sounds nice, but now its mine


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2021)

Now now, it’s not Christmas yet guys… which means you can’t receive your win yet.  Or ever.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 25, 2021)

So I receive your win, and you receive a loss? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Clock (Dec 25, 2021)

Good idea


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)

New year, new win.  : D


----------



## King koopa (Jan 9, 2022)

Who let you win for 8 days?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 9, 2022)

ITS MINEEEEEE


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2022)

No, it's mine! You can take the L, though!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 9, 2022)

GIMME DAT CROWN


----------



## Cuddle bunny (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello


----------



## King koopa (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello! 
I win


----------



## gigii (Jan 9, 2022)

oh i dont think so


----------



## Clock (Jan 9, 2022)

I win now


----------



## gigii (Jan 9, 2022)

~takes crown~ ha whos winning now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 9, 2022)

Me


----------



## gigii (Jan 9, 2022)

i dont wanna fight a friend lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2022)

Good evening. I am once again asking to give me the win.


----------



## gigii (Jan 9, 2022)

nope : )


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## gigii (Jan 9, 2022)

nope


----------



## Clock (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 10, 2022)

Okay besties, lemme have dat crown for a hot sec,   Thank You


----------



## gigii (Jan 10, 2022)

srry bestie but like its mine


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 10, 2022)

ITS UWU TIME


----------



## gigii (Jan 10, 2022)

no <3


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 10, 2022)

I haven’t been to this thread for a while looks like it’s time to get the  again thanks


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

I win hah nerds (/j)


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

mine


----------



## gigii (Jan 10, 2022)

nope <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's a trade offer, I receive your win while you receive my loss!


----------



## gigii (Jan 10, 2022)

nope sry <3 but good offer!!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 11, 2022)

- Sneaks in for the win


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks friends its MINEEEEEEEE


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

nope never <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2022)

Excuse me, but I'd like to return this loss in exchange for the win, please and thank you.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

No


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

oh i dont think ur winning ~takes crown~ thanks besties


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

Gigiiiiiiiiiiiii Queen pls its my turn


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

ok likeeee no


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

Fineeeee, atleast tell me if my new Signature and Profile Pics are working okay bestie...


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

omg they are so cuteee


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

Yesss, yesterday I downloaded like 50 new ones to change when I get bored


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

lol i need a good signature


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

Tell me who you want and I can make you oneeee 
You can tell me a list of characters and your favorite color or whatever! <3
If you dont want one thats fine too lol


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

ok ill dm you!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

YAY! I can show you how it turns out and you can let me change stuff!


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

mk!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2022)

**sneaks around you guys disguised as a bush, like in the Wile E. Coyote games**

Now, while you guys are doing that, I’ll just take the win… 8)


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

nope never <3


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

Omg he almost fooled us bestie good job


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2022)

What's this? Another bush? Forget it, I'll just snatch the win from you.


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

never bc me and my bestie are


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 11, 2022)

Nah lol >:3


----------



## gigii (Jan 12, 2022)

srry but im winning now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2022)

I have the higher ground, even though I’ve never watched a single Star Wars movie.


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

My ground is higher now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

Im on a mountain


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm on a moon. You'll never catch me now!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

"Um" *pushes you into a black hole* Thank You


----------



## gigii (Jan 12, 2022)

yessss now we are on top


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

Yessss we go bestie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello again. I came out from the other side of the black hole. It’s been an interesting trip to say the least.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

Already???? Um eat this cake from my freezer to keep you entertained pls


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

The cake and win is mine now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2022)

You're being too greedy. You have to share the cake! The win is mine, though.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

Blues clues? MORE LIKE LOSES CLUES. (Im sorry that was RUDE) please take the win from me after making fun of youuu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'll gladly take it from you thank you very much (you forgot to roast Poliwag too).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh yeah she is adorbs so no roast <3 also blues clues is too cause like I used to watch that.... UM MY WIN NOW, GIGI WHERE YOU AT? 🖌🖼


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm not gigii, but I'll take that crown from you!


----------



## gigii (Jan 12, 2022)

oh no im right here so i dont think you need that win


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks for coming into the action bestie


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice, now I’ll just take the win.


----------



## gigii (Jan 12, 2022)

ill just take that ty


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

"Hi Gigii!" *Takes Crown and then puts apple on your head instead* ITS TIME FOR THIS THREAD TO START AGAIN


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

ok i wanna just take that from you thank you


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

Fineeee  you can have it since I gtg for now. Bye Bye bestie make sure that crown is safe


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

ofcc bye!


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

lets get this going again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2022)

*Slaps a sticker with my name on the win*

This is my property. Now leave it alone!


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

nope ~rips sticker and puts a cute one that is super big and has my name~ i bought it


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Draws #KeroKero on the side of the sticker, ITS UWU TIME AGAIN


----------



## Clock (Jan 14, 2022)

I win again


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

No


----------



## Clock (Jan 14, 2022)

Why not


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Because I am KeroKeroKeroppi.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2022)

According to my calculations, you just lost!


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

no but i did the math and it says that you lost!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2022)

Are you sure about that? My calculator says otherwise!


----------



## gigii (Jan 15, 2022)

i dont think its does


----------



## Clock (Jan 15, 2022)

Calculations can determine wins, however its my turn already


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 15, 2022)

No not again


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 20, 2022)

Um im goint to revive this thread because um well I have been winning for a hot second.


----------



## gigii (Jan 20, 2022)

you been winning for a while but no not anymore


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 20, 2022)

THANKS bestie! I was like omg i have been king for too long, oh wait I just stole it again....


----------



## gigii (Jan 20, 2022)

"gigi the fairy just became queen!"


----------



## Clock (Jan 20, 2022)

Im now the queen/king of the thread


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 20, 2022)

No


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 21, 2022)

UwU


----------



## gigii (Jan 21, 2022)

nope never since i was gone yesterday doesnt me you can take my spot. im the queen ty


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 21, 2022)

OWO


----------



## Clock (Jan 21, 2022)

Looks like I'm the winner once again


----------



## gigii (Jan 21, 2022)

no


----------



## Clock (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, I am the winner


----------



## gigii (Jan 22, 2022)

no i am


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 22, 2022)

NOW I AM


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 24, 2022)

I guess I win since no one is here now.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

=


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

I want to be king


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

srry but im queen now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

Me =


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

nope <3


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks for the win besties


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)

⛷


----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

keroppi look here --->  


 a gift to distract you <3


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

<3


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 24, 2022)

Guys, if you keep spamming emojis, we're running the risk of getting this thread locked. Really.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 24, 2022)

:O its a plan to make them win.


----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

no


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 24, 2022)

My therapist says it's not healthy for me to keep having dreams of winning this thread so I need you guys to help me fulfill my dreams and just let me win.


----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

nope hehe


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

gigii said:


> keroppi look here --->  View attachment 427579 a gift to distract you <3


IT WORKED I WANTED THE BERRY BUT NOW IM BACK OWO UWU NO MORE DISTRACTINOS FOR MEEEE


----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

hehehhehe im just so good at stuff


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

You know what bestie I have to sleep so BUH BYE PROTECT THE CROWN


----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

ofc ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 25, 2022)

Aaaaand it's gone.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

NOOOO


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

I want to crown! But I have to go have some strawberries because im hungry so uhh will you steal my crown or let me be?? I WONT KNOW FOR LIKE 6 HOURS    OwO


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

I’ll steal it.  : D


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

THIS IS MAH LAST CHANCE THOSE STRAWBERRIES IN THE FRIDGE ARE CALLING ME WHAT DO I DO?????? COMPUTER OR STRAWBERRIES AWIAUPBFSBOANVDPSE8TY489TH0482H8@#$%^&*(nfsu(f


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

You go eat the strawberries while I steal it.


----------



## gigii (Jan 25, 2022)

nope bc im protecting it


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

I JUST FINISHED AND THEY WERE THE FRESHEST AND YUMMY HIII AGAIN


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

I LOVE STRAWBERRIES, but i'm going to go get some chocolate chip cookie dough icecream


----------



## gigii (Jan 25, 2022)

ughhh lucky but today imma go to target lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

Im going to play Pikmin


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2022)

I’m just going to take this for a bit while you guys are conversing.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 26, 2022)

Sorry no thank you  Instead have this picture I colored!
It's from a vocaloid coloring book and im proud of it okeee. I LOVE TO color! I recommend it to anyone because its relaxing and fun!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 3, 2022)

I win for like a very long time soooo....


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

Each time you post again after already winning you’re just giving the opposition a chance to shine.

Which I shall now do!


----------



## gigii (Feb 3, 2022)

no <3


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 3, 2022)

UwU


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2022)

This forum seems fairly quiet right now, which means it's a perfect time to post without anyone noticing!


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

finally noticed~


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 5, 2022)

Me and the besties will come for you now


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2022)

Well, it was worth a try.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 5, 2022)

I am back


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

no me >:C


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 6, 2022)

ME
K.E.R.O.P.P.I


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

No ME


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

This thread has been far too peaceful for far too long.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 8, 2022)

Unless you give me the Pikmin Egg I SHALL BE SUPREME FOR THE NEXT WEEK


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

I will defend my rightful place as winner of this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2022)

Not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

I should have known it wouldn't be so easy to win this thread. Our battle will be legendary.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2022)

Indeed it will.

**throws a pokeball and out comes a Magikarp that flops in front of you, doing nothing to harm you**


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 8, 2022)

Brings out **Tsareena, Sylveon, and Combee**
I WILL BEAT YOU ALL.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

Your attacks may be formidable, but you're no match for this!

**throws another pokeball with a fierce Gyarados inside*
*realizes I forgot to teach it any moves*
*Gyarados uses Splash, doing no harm to either you or Magikarp**


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 8, 2022)

**Throws a Yellow Pikmin that completely misses**


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2022)

**Me sitting at the corner watching the chaos ensue minutes before the forums go down**

Winning by doing absolutely nothing is great!


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

**me crashing the party**

ahhh so this is what were doing.... WELL YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME SOONER

**throws cute plushes at you guys**


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 9, 2022)

**Screams because website is back online**


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

**keeps throwing plushies**


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 9, 2022)

**Falls into the plushy pile and smiles**


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

btw i hid a dan dan and teru teru plush in there hehe


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 9, 2022)

OKEE I WILL STAY HERE FOR ATLEAST A WEEK


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

ok <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2022)

Where is my Stitches plushie? If you can't find it, I'll have to take the win from you as a result!


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

hmmm i thought i put 1.....
* *throws 1 next to the pile**
hehe


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 9, 2022)

OKAY I AM BACK NOW, I STOLE THE PLUSHIES AND MAILED THEM TO MY HOME.

Soooo anyone want to bake shortcake with me? 🍽


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

omgg yesss


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2022)

Can I have the whole thing, please? Because only winners get to have the cake!


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

**comes in mixing the batter**

we are not done^^


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2022)

How about instead of trying to win, we just bake cake instead?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

YES!! Lets take turns getting ingredients and doing the steps here is the recipe friends
INGREDIENTS​
2 pints ripe, well-rinsed strawberries
½ cup sugar, or more to taste
4 cups flour
3 tablespoons sugar
¼ teaspoon salt
5 teaspoons baking powder
1 ¼ cups butter
3 cups whipping cream
¼ teaspoon vanilla extract
Add to Your Grocery List
Ingredient Substitution Guide

PREPARATION​
Pick over and hull strawberries. Cut in half or slice, depending on size. Gently crush about a quarter of the berries with a fork to release their juices. Mix with remaining berries and the 1/2 cup of sugar, adding more sugar if necessary. Set aside, covered, for about half an hour to develop flavor.
Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
Into a large mixing bowl, sift together flour, 3 tablespoons sugar, salt and baking powder. Add 3/4 cup of softened butter, and rub into dry ingredients as for pastry. Add 1 1/4 cups cream, and mix to a soft dough. Knead the dough for one minute on a lightly floured pastry board, then roll it out to about 1/2-inch thickness. Using a 3-inch biscuit cutter, cut an even number of rounds - 2 rounds per serving.
Use a little of the butter to grease a baking sheet. Place half the rounds on it. Melt remaining butter and brush a little on the rounds; place remaining rounds on top. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until golden brown.
Remove from the oven, and pull shortcakes apart. Brush the insides with some of the remaining melted butter.
Beat remaining cream until it thickens. Add vanilla. Beat again just until thick.
Place a bottom half of a shortcake on each plate. Top with a generous spoonful of berries. Cover with a top half, add a few more berries, and top with whipped cream. Serve immediately.
Tip​
Extra shortcakes may be frozen, but they should be warmed before using. They are also good toasted for breakfast or tea.




WE WILL BE SAYING THINGS LIKE I GOT THE FLOUR AND PUT IT IN THE FRIDGE OKEE? DO NOT MESS IT UP.


	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2022

I just chose the strawberries and washed them.


----------



## gigii (Feb 10, 2022)

yay


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

So are you going to help out in ze _*KeroKero*_*kitchen??*


----------



## gigii (Feb 10, 2022)

yes ofc!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

Okay please tell us what you are doing with step one, the instructions are here again 
INGREDIENTS​
2 pints ripe, well-rinsed strawberries
½ cup sugar, or more to taste
4 cups flour
3 tablespoons sugar
¼ teaspoon salt
5 teaspoons baking powder
1 ¼ cups butter
3 cups whipping cream
¼ teaspoon vanilla extract
Add to Your Grocery List
Ingredient Substitution Guide

PREPARATION​
Pick over and hull strawberries. Cut in half or slice, depending on size. Gently crush about a quarter of the berries with a fork to release their juices. Mix with remaining berries and the 1/2 cup of sugar, adding more sugar if necessary. Set aside, covered, for about half an hour to develop flavor.
Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
Into a large mixing bowl, sift together flour, 3 tablespoons sugar, salt and baking powder. Add 3/4 cup of softened butter, and rub into dry ingredients as for pastry. Add 1 1/4 cups cream, and mix to a soft dough. Knead the dough for one minute on a lightly floured pastry board, then roll it out to about 1/2-inch thickness. Using a 3-inch biscuit cutter, cut an even number of rounds - 2 rounds per serving.
Use a little of the butter to grease a baking sheet. Place half the rounds on it. Melt remaining butter and brush a little on the rounds; place remaining rounds on top. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until golden brown.
Remove from the oven, and pull shortcakes apart. Brush the insides with some of the remaining melted butter.
Beat remaining cream until it thickens. Add vanilla. Beat again just until thick.
Place a bottom half of a shortcake on each plate. Top with a generous spoonful of berries. Cover with a top half, add a few more berries, and top with whipped cream. Serve immediately.
Tip​
Extra shortcakes may be frozen, but they should be warmed before using. They are also good toasted for breakfast or tea.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2022)

This is what I’m going to do.

**fires a torpedo into the kitchen, blowing it up (don’t worry, no one was harmed)**

Now I can win again.  : D


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

NOOOO YOU MEANIE  NOW I HAVE TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE TO GET MORE INGREDIENTS, FINE LET  ME GO AND I WILL COME BACK IN A WHILE I GUESS YOU CAN WIN UNTIL I COMEBACK UNLESS GIGI HELPS.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2022)

Alright, thank you!  : D

**wins while you go to the grocery store**


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

OKAY I AM BACK. I also made a cakeroll and changed my avatar! (Yes I actually edited it this time and I know everything does not blend well but its the first time I made a profile picture instead of using official sanrio stuff. Only Teru Teru, Keroppi, and the cake roll are originally there.)


----------



## gigii (Feb 10, 2022)

yumm ill eat it


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

YAY


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2022)

As much as I would like to help bake this cake, I'm a bit worried about the safety of this kitchen after Midoriya destroyed it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 11, 2022)

Nooooo we are at Hello Kitty's Cafe in the back now. Dont need to worry. He just blew up My Melody's house so everything is fine. She is getting it fixed tomorrow. Me and some of my friends are baking!!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2022)

Myyyyyyy win-o-meter says you have been winnnnnning for too long!


----------



## BakaRina (Feb 20, 2022)

I have arrived! To take the win.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

9 days were minee so gimme


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

im getting a package tmmrw, woooo


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

I win


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

nope


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

i win


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

No


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

the man behind your mother


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

its me


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

No Elmo will help me


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

five nights at funnys


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

cookies


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

Aiya will steal it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

fwogs are cute uwu


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

watch yo tone hellp me


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

I will win with the power of friendship


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

uwu kawaii bear


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

w-who is this hand


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

The Nendoroid Vocaloids are coming for you THEY WANT A HUG


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

Nendoroid thomas defends!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

choo choo


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

cola said:


> Nendoroid thomas defends!View attachment 430846


OMGGG WHAT THE ACTUAL UWU I DID NOT KNOW THEY MADE A NENDOROID THOMAS THE TRAIN  THIS IS GOING ON MY TO BUY LIST OML


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

what the heck did you say to me​

	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2022

i win hahah


----------



## BakaRina (Feb 20, 2022)

Knock, knock. Who’s there? Yours truly.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 20, 2022)

fffffffff-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 21, 2022)

More than 12 hours is enough. Your free trial of winning has expired, and you simply cannot create a new account to abuse the system!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 21, 2022)

Can't believe they're giving free trials of winning now. Is Last Person to Post Wins that dead of a game?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 21, 2022)

Croconaw used water gun.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 21, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 used a ban hammer on Croconaw. It's super effective! Therefore, I win again.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 21, 2022)

No


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 21, 2022)

did a rebranding lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, I'll take back the win again!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 21, 2022)

ITS MINEEE


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 23, 2022)

I win.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 23, 2022)

talking ben


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 23, 2022)

Im better than froggy chair


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 26, 2022)

Oh Thank you so much @Mr_Keroppi for keeping the seat warm  But I believe I win


----------



## _Donut_ (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't need a seat...I'll just take the throne


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 26, 2022)

ITS MINEEEE


----------



## RedSweets (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello and Welcome to the belltreeforums!! I hope you love it here and make tons of friends!!! <3 We are all really friendly so feel free to interact with us!!! <3 by the way I win now!!!


----------



## RedSweets (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you so much for welcoming me


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 3, 2022)

um besties lets revive this thread. like umm she has been winning for a while. ANYONE GONNA HELP ME PROTECT THE CROWN ???


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

It’s my crown.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi, I have returned.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

No, you haven’t.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 3, 2022)

I win!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Not for long.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> um besties lets revive this thread. like umm she has been winning for a while. ANYONE GONNA HELP ME PROTECT THE CROWN ???



You should have just let her win.  By posting again, you have opened the portal to WinningLand, and invited the dark demons of the ancient land to try and grab the win (by which I mean everyone here, including myself).


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2022)

Hey I just noticed this portal appeared that leads directly to the win! I better destroy it before others find out...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 4, 2022)

I am just going to take da crown


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 4, 2022)

It’s MY crown, MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 4, 2022)

Not for long new friend ~


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

Almost a week of winning?!?!?!? WHO IS GOING TO STEAL IT NOW?!?!??!?!?!? I am bored of winning I need competition! I even made a badly photoshopped image from Fortune Street/ Boom Street for all of you!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 10, 2022)

Froggy Chair joins the battle!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 11, 2022)

It's been too long since I've won here.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

^I agree.


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 11, 2022)

I have arrived to take the win.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 11, 2022)

Froggy Chair wins!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 12, 2022)

I am here.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 12, 2022)

I am here to claim the win


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 12, 2022)

Claiming the win for myself


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 18, 2022)

Rina you have won too long! Its my turn now!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2022)

I found a clue and it says that I win!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2022)

If you read the clue's fine print, it says that win expires after 41 minutes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2022)

That's crazy talk. Do you know what else it says in the fine print? Your win expires after a single minute!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2022)

Unfortunately the same is true for your win.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 19, 2022)

Good Morning! For me its morning atleast! It seems like no one is here so thank you friends!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2022)

No, _thank you_.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 19, 2022)

I am the WINNER!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 19, 2022)

I AM DA WINNER NOWIE CHICKEN FOR MEEEEE


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 19, 2022)

Your win lasted a whole minute long, congrats.


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 19, 2022)

Taking the win home with me.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 20, 2022)

Noooo, you don’t.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 20, 2022)

_*Hello Again Friends! *_


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 20, 2022)

Goodbye my friend HAHAHA


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2022)

Good morning, please give me my win or else.


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 20, 2022)

I’m taking the win for myself once again.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 20, 2022)

Me and my mother made some baked Ziti for lunch! I am also taking the win!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 20, 2022)

WIN!


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 20, 2022)

I have arrived again to be the winner


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

**takes the win and then rides on Dvalin back into the sky so no one can reach me**


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 20, 2022)

I reached you and took the win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 20, 2022)

You took the win into the sky? Looks like I'll have to send the butterflies in my avatar to fly it back.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

i have confiscated the win from you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2022)

I got the win and I'm now heading to infinity and beyond!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Now it’s my win again. c:


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Mar 21, 2022)

ive finally won something! this victory will carry me through my entire life


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2022)

"That's right L, I win!" *maniacal laughter*


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 21, 2022)

your win has been snatched in a matter of seconds


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 21, 2022)

Whoops. Now I have the win in my hands.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Not anymore! I am the winner. C:


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 21, 2022)

I am win now


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Nooo!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 21, 2022)

yesss!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 21, 2022)

Yesssssss


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2022)

yes, no, maybe so, catch a tiger by the toe, if he throws you let him go, and then get the win, bro!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Good rhyme, but the win is mine.


----------



## aawtolkien (Mar 21, 2022)

Count me in!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## aawtolkien (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you everyone for protecting the crown while you waited for the king!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2022)

You are no longer the king. I am!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 21, 2022)

Me!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 22, 2022)

The win has now returned to its proper place.


----------



## aawtolkien (Mar 22, 2022)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't worry, I'm right here.  The win is safe with me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks for keeping the win safe while I was busy.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey friends I am back!


----------



## aawtolkien (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh! Hello! I hope you have been having fun here!! <3 Tabby is super kind!!!


----------



## aawtolkien (Mar 22, 2022)

I really have, I like this community! Aw thank you


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 23, 2022)

Thank you I’ll take this


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

The win is now where it belongs.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll just take that back


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

You don’t.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 23, 2022)

+=


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 23, 2022)

I have winned the win


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 23, 2022)

no you don't :]


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

I am tired, I need the win to wake me up.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2022)

Can't believe I finally won again.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

Not for long.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 24, 2022)

Save the drama for your mama. Save the ham for your lamb. Save this thread for the dead.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 24, 2022)

Your lineup is beautiful!! I hope your thursday has been going good so far buuuuuuuuuut I want to win!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2022)

I guess I will win now.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

Now it’s me again.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 24, 2022)

I am making some chicken to eat in a salad! I will also take the win!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 24, 2022)

Sometimes I don't know the point. Grinding over and over to achieve the perfect result. Though no matter how hard I try, I always break. When will I achieve the perfectly sharpened pencil?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2022)

Never.  It's a myth.  **Takes your pencil and breaks it**


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

People who talk about pencils aren’t qualified for the win.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't let anyone tell you there's a right and wrong way to sharpen a pencil; the perfectly sharpened pencil is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 24, 2022)

Hellooooo can we start talking about cakes instead ?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

You thought you had won.  I was browsing and saw the thread, but decided to let you win longer and push the thread to the second page for you.

But, alas, the win is too tempting.  Like a pot of gold that you can easily steal from a leprachaun and become rich from.  And so, I must now take the win from you and end your two day winning streak.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2022)

Wait I was literally on this thread writing a post before you posted. Weird how we showed up at the exact same time.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

As you have said before, our battle shall be legendary.

**pulls out a pool noodle to fight with**


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2022)

This is barely even a fight, as I have found a _proper_ weapon!

*Unsheathes a foam sword*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

**starts whacking my pool noodle at you as you defend with your foam sword.  neither weapon breaks, but instead the battle lasts ages**


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 26, 2022)

**Throws an expensive vase at both of you**


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

**while our battle is still going on, an expensive vase flies my way and hits me in the head.  I fall to the ground and black out**


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2022)

Wow, guess I win thanks to that conveniently timed expensive vase! Wonder how that ended up here.

**Sees a second, even more expensive vase flying in my direction* *

Oh...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 26, 2022)

Hahaha! I got both of you! Time to enjoy my win!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

Little did you know, that the version of me you knocked out was a shadow clone.  The real me is right here, and I'm taking the win with me!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2022)

That version of me wasn't a shadow clone, which means I should probably see a doctor. 

Eh, I'm sure it's fine. I won't let a vase prevent me from winning!


----------



## fuzzybug (Mar 27, 2022)

hmmm looks like I'm winning now  wonder how long I can keep this up tho.. ah well, I claim the title for now


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks like I’m new champion


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2022)

No champions,
No masters,
No waffles,
and no potatoes,
Final Fox,
Destination only.

Go!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 27, 2022)

Wat


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2022)

Aha, yes, Wat Tambor from Star Wars.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

yes hello


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 27, 2022)

Yuh


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m-a the weener! WAHOO!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 30, 2022)

Not for long!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2022)

All I do is win, win, win no matter what


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 30, 2022)

Midoriya is now VENTI??? WHO IS VENTI??? I SEE HER EVERYWHERE??? WHO IS VENTI SOMEONE TELL MEEEEE. Every been talking about some new anime game and I do not understand what ??!?!!!?
*I ALSO WIN *


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 30, 2022)

are you sure about that? 

*repairs the broken expensive vase and is ready to throw it*


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 30, 2022)

Hmmm... I think I am!

*Starts blowing bubbles with a bubble wand*


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2022)

*pops the bubbles with wind*

Haha yeah, this is a fun game to pass the time!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 31, 2022)

Sup nerds. Looks like a real winner has come to town.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)

Where is this real winner?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 4, 2022)

You’re looking at him.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 4, 2022)

I am winning because green is best!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> You’re looking at him.



Oh, but you let me win for 3-4 days, so I must be the real winner!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 4, 2022)

Venti said:


> Oh, but you let me win for 3-4 days, so I must be the real winner!


Well I won for almost a week and a half once 
Im joking so I hope it does not look mean!!


----------



## gigii (Apr 5, 2022)

im back! no one will take my crown


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2022)

yes hello o3o


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes, my win.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like the real champ is back


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2022)

Okay, champ.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2022)

**Shoves Venti off the throne**

I think I won fair and square for this!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 8, 2022)

**Gives everyone a cake pop as a distraction**

Huh, I guess everyone left! YAY NOW I WIN!!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 11, 2022)

Return of the King


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)

It's my time to shiiiiiiine!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 13, 2022)

*and a no*


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 14, 2022)

Get Rawked by the Hawk.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2022)

Sorry, but not today.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2022)

Would you rather get Fooled by the Mule?

(I don't know why I said that)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 15, 2022)

+=


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)

Omg, the trophy!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 16, 2022)

It looks like I win.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 16, 2022)

Im on my way to steal da crown


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)

Nope, it's mine!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 17, 2022)

I’ll be taking that crown


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2022)

Wowie


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 18, 2022)

yah


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 18, 2022)

Crown is mine now


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 18, 2022)

nope, not anymore


----------



## Gene. (Apr 18, 2022)

<3


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 18, 2022)

Stop stealing my crown!


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Apr 19, 2022)

slurp


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## peachsaucekitty (Apr 19, 2022)

wrong.


----------



## amemome (Apr 19, 2022)

I haven't won in quite a while. I think it's my turn to take the crown, thanks!


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 19, 2022)

"Every man a king, but no one wears a crown."
                      --Unknown


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 20, 2022)

++++=


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 20, 2022)

I have returned for the crown


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2022)

A battle between a snake, a frog, and a dinosaur.  Who will win?  Place your bets, everyone, on this most exciting match!  We have snacks and concessions as well!


----------



## Gene. (Apr 20, 2022)

the crown is mine now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello the Froggy is back.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

I am the KING
OF BELL TREE FORUMS


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 22, 2022)

No


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 23, 2022)

mine


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2022)

yes hello


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 24, 2022)

Me wondering if I should try and take the win again or use my rice and make sushi for lunch-


----------



## gigii (Apr 24, 2022)

while you eat lunch i win!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

Ok no more posts!


----------



## gigii (Apr 24, 2022)

yeah no more


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2022)

No no no. You can't just win for almost 24 hours!


----------



## gigii (Apr 25, 2022)

you cant win for a minute!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2022)

You've had your minute, but it's now gone!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 26, 2022)

Me


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 26, 2022)

hop along little frog


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2022)

my time to shine


----------



## gigii (Apr 26, 2022)

no its mine


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 26, 2022)

no me


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2022)

No, Venti


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Apr 26, 2022)

me tbh


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2022)

hahahaha, what a good joke


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Apr 26, 2022)

ikr


----------



## Gene. (Apr 26, 2022)

that zipper signature might haunt me forever..


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 28, 2022)

The person below me hates puppies.


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm back!


----------



## frogger1780 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2022)

And now you lost the win!


----------



## frogger1780 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

Mom says it's MY turn on the win now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2022)

That's not gonna stop me from taking it back, though. *Does an evil laugh*


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

Hah! I'm the winner *takes the trophy cutely*


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2022)

I'm back... to win.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 3, 2022)

I'm the winner, I guess. Where's my trophy?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2022)

yee-haw


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2022)

sorry, pardner, but this is my rodeo.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2022)

I'm sorry, but this thread is too small for the two of us. You're gonna have to leave thanks.


----------



## Gene. (May 5, 2022)

YeeeeHaw


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2022)

Alright, you have won for long enough.


----------



## Gene. (May 8, 2022)

I'm back to reclaim my throne


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 9, 2022)

If you want the crown, you’ll have to duel me for it!


----------



## BakaRina (May 9, 2022)

That's perfectly fine by me!


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 9, 2022)

while you guys are dueling it out, ima sneak in here and snatch the throne


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 12, 2022)

You actives my trap card.
Now I win.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

But YOU activated my trap trap card!  I deal 10,000 points in damage, 5,000 to kill your monster, and then another 5,000 directly to your life points!!!  I WIN!!!

Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 14, 2022)

Sorry can't let ya'll win.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 17, 2022)

Don't mind me squeezing in here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 17, 2022)

I have now stolen your win!


----------



## Plume (May 17, 2022)

don't mind me, I just came to _win_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 17, 2022)

But do you have a subscription to continue winning? I don't think so!


----------



## DORITO-SAN (May 18, 2022)

I kill every thread I post in, maybe Ill kill this one one day


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)

Good luck with that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2022)

And good luck trying to win lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

It's my time to shine!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 19, 2022)

dear princess celestia, i win haha nerdz


----------



## amemome (May 19, 2022)

I haven't won in a while. Step aside as I reclaim my crown.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

No.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 19, 2022)

mom said its my turn with the crownnn


----------



## Gene. (May 19, 2022)

Mommmm, can it be myyyy turn?


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

Sorry, your parents went on vacation.  It's almost summer after all.

Now I'll just take the win while they're gone.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 19, 2022)

The person below me is the winner


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 20, 2022)

haha thanks


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2022)

I think they're talking about me!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 20, 2022)

help my pfp


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

I’m the winner.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 21, 2022)

henlo


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 22, 2022)

Next person to comment has to do ten push ups


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 24, 2022)

No thank you 

Anyone want *croissants*? I kind of want to learn how to bake them....


----------



## slzzpz (May 24, 2022)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2022)

That's nice.  I'm here to end your winning streak.


----------



## slzzpz (May 27, 2022)

here's a taco


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 27, 2022)

Where my strawberries?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2022)

They're in a separate thread. You've had your fun being the winner and now it's my turn!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2022)

You've had your turn for long enough.  I will be ending your streak as well now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2022)

Are you sure about that? You're dealing with the wrong person here. I am unstoppable!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2022)

**snatches your favorite onion and holds a knife next to its throat**

Don't post, or the onion gets it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 1, 2022)

Anyone want soup after those onions?  I really want to try Potato Leak soup one day because that is a soup I have not tried yet so ITS TIME TO BEG MOMMY PLEASE OKAY MOMMY MAKE IT FOR DINNER TOMORROW PLEASE!!  I also win now!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2022)

Venti said:


> **snatches your favorite onion and holds a knife next to its throat**
> 
> Don't post, or the onion gets it.


You fool. I do that all that time!


Mr_Keroppi said:


> Anyone want soup after those onions?  I really want to try Potato Leak soup one day because that is a soup I have not tried yet so ITS TIME TO BEG MOMMY PLEASE OKAY MOMMY MAKE IT FOR DINNER TOMORROW PLEASE!!  I also win now!


I'm up for that, but it's gonna cost you the win!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 2, 2022)

Anyone play trainz or am i...alone as a trainz player...

(what it looks like)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 2, 2022)

Its my win now my old enemy! I really like building the tracks with the plastic pieces when I was little and I still think the trains were really cute and cool! My favorite was Emily!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 2, 2022)

theres no-one quite like emily, friendly emerald emily!


----------



## ellarella (Jun 2, 2022)

i'd like to thank the academy, my wife, and the producer


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm sorry, but it appears that there's a mistake. The academy award goes to me, aka the win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm afraid you didn't read the fine print.  It says the win goes to me no matter what!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ooh, sorry about that. It appears you have been disqualified regardless. I don’t know why but still, I win!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 4, 2022)

It is mine nowwie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2022)

And I take it back. :3


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you for giving it back to ME!


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 4, 2022)

Now I have taken the win


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

amateurs


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Unfortunately, calling us amateurs will not net you the win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2022)

Are you assuming that I'm an amateur? You've made a grave mistake, Venti, because I'm kicking you off the throne right this instant!


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 7, 2022)

Don't pay me any attection as I'll be taking the win.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 7, 2022)

Hello? I have arrived and stolen the crown!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2022)

Okay, you've had your fun for almost 13 hours.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2022)

Slow down there, pardner, you've had your fun for too long.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2022)

And now you have to pull over and give up your win, unfortunately. I'm sorry, but I don't make the rules!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2022)

Nope, I'm going to go past the speed limit with the win!


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 10, 2022)

I'mma stop you and take the win.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 10, 2022)

I would like the win because I am a very good law abiding citizen... Except for the time when I sold my homemade cookies at my grandma's office... I just recently learned you need an agricultural permit and a commercial kitchen or you could be fined a few thousand.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

no, bye


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)

....were their last words before they gave me the win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2022)

I think they have more trust in giving their win to me.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 12, 2022)

I am *Frog* Now I am *Winner*


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

I am a winner!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2022)

Do I win?


----------



## Megan. (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Jun 13, 2022)

hi y’all


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi, now give me the win lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2022)

No.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 14, 2022)

I win now!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2022)

*Pulls out the uno reverse card*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)

Rock, paper, SCISSORS!   

**cuts the Uno reverse card in half**

I win.


----------



## slzzpz (Jun 15, 2022)

s anyone?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 15, 2022)

Thank you for the win and a taco


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 17, 2022)

Finally. I win.


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Jun 19, 2022)

sorry but i actually win


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

no u dont


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 19, 2022)

You thought you've won, but it is me that's taking the win!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)

You also thought you won, but it is now me who is taking the win!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2022)

You're probably thinking that I gave up on trying to win. Well, that's where you're wrong, friendo! Gimme the win or else I'll steal whatever you use to play Genshin Impact.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 21, 2022)

Today is a good day  its not very hot so I am about to play outside! Now ima steal the win while they arent looking hehehehe


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 22, 2022)

I claim the win once more! Hahahaha


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)

And now I claim it once.... too many times to count!


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 26, 2022)

Claiming the win once more!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2022)

And the win is mine! Does anyone dare to oppose me?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 27, 2022)

Me. Thank You.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2022)

Does anyone know what aisle of the store they carry the Lunchables?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Does anyone know what aisle of the store they carry the Lunchables?


I don't know, but I can tell you it's not in here. Oh, thanks for the win by the way lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm sorry, but my only option now is to make the area smell really bad, so no one will come here, and I can have the win all to myself!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

I WON!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm afraid your streak has finally ended!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2022)

And so does yours!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

But my streak hadn't started yet...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2022)

Streak or no streak, you're still taking the L.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

Nah, I'd rather take the W, medium rare, with crunchy fries.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm sorry, but we've sold out. This guy over here took the last one.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2022)

Sold out?  I thought this was a five star restaurant?  You can't just _sell out_ of those.  Now give me my W, and give it to me now!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

hello  sorry to disappoint ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2022)

No, give me my W!!!  I must have a good meal!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

no 

hi guys


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2022)

No, my good meal!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

no french fries for u


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

Don’t mind me. Just poppin’ in here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 8, 2022)

*Randomly pops into this thread*


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 8, 2022)

Cool beans


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2022)

My beans


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2022)

Bruh, it's been 24 hours and 10 minutes. Stop winning!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't know how to STAHHHHHHHHP!!

**starts swerving out of control and crashes into the grass as my car catches on fire**


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

Poppin’ in again.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

The person below me has won


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 15, 2022)

Yes! Thank you, NovariusHaze!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 16, 2022)

The person below Shellzilla has won, which would be me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2022)

No, that would be me even though it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm sorry, but since you're my eternal rival, I cannot allow you to win!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

I cannot either, so I’ll be taking the win for now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2022)

Good morning/afternoon/evening I am here to take your win!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2022)

I’ll be taking that.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)

That's enough winning for you, pal.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

A staff member could just post and lock the thread. They’d be the real winner, lol. Unethical, but funny.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> A staff member could just post and lock the thread. They’d be the real winner, lol. Unethical, but funny.



You jest, but I'm like 99% sure the staff did this already as a joke, and then reopened the thread not too long afterwards.  May have been Chris.  I don't remember who.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

Venti said:


> You jest, but I'm like 99% sure the staff did this already as a joke, and then reopened the thread not too long afterwards.  May have been Chris.  I don't remember who.


Sounds like something Chris would do.  I’m taking my win back.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)

Ah yeah, Chris did, in March of 2021.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

What a fun joke. 🫢


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes... but no joke here, I'm the winner!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

Not for long.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2022)

Yeah, okay.  I win now.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 26, 2022)

Chomp


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2022)

May i grab this win real fast?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2022)

No, I win.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

Not for long.


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2022)

my win?


----------



## amemome (Jul 27, 2022)

my turn to win now. mods please lock this thread, i think this game is over now


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

Not before I post.


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2022)

wait for me!


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 28, 2022)

i cant believe i won!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2022)

You didn’t.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2022)

You didn't win either.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 29, 2022)

I’m the weiner!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2022)

Great, just what we needed for this cookout.

I mean, I win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2022)

Hippity hoppity your win is now my property.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

Coming through.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2022)

*Plops a gigantic huge wall in front of you*

No, I don't think you're coming through anytime soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

That won’t stop me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2022)

I must have a good meal win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2022)

Your 12+ hours of glory are up, Venti!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2022)

I think not.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 31, 2022)

Hey I won!


----------



## BakaRina (Aug 1, 2022)

Stealing the win once more, so don't mind me much-


----------



## slzzpz (Aug 1, 2022)

hi. anyone here?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes. Now you can leave thanks.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

I win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2022)

It's almost been a week. Would be a shame if I broke your streak just about now.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2022)

It's been less than 10 minutes, but I'm game, I'mma break your streak right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2022)

I was only winning for a few days.
I’m winning again.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)

I'm sorry, but I can't let you reach a week of winning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2022)

You thought you were gonna relax with the win? Well too bad, it's not even 12 hours and you already lost it.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 13, 2022)

I win!


----------



## digimon (Aug 13, 2022)

i win for now


----------



## Liz! (Aug 13, 2022)

Think I won.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 13, 2022)

I’d like to thank my family by supporting me which motivated me to achieve this accomplishment. 
I also like to thank God and Jesus for always being there for me.
And lastly I’d like to thank Bob from Accounting. He makes the best Shepherd's pie.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)

Sorry, but Bob from Accounting said I win.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2022)

Nah, Jeff from Accounting as well says otherwise.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2022)

w? :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2022)

Nah, you take the L. I take the W!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2022)

Nononono, not accepting that trade!


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2022)

The W is mine now


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2022)

winnnnn


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm back and ready for that W!  I called 45 minutes ago to order it.  I hope it's ready!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2022)

sorry, sadly your order got canceled, but maybe you'd be interested in an L?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)

Wow, I was winning for over 24 hours!  That W sure was tasty.

Nah, you can have the L!  I just want all those tasty Ws.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 19, 2022)

Step aside, step aside. Current winner coming through!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh no, the tasty W!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 20, 2022)

Every time someone posts on here, a fish dies.

Think of the fishies. Don’t post.

_A message brought to you by the Save A Fish foundation. _


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2022)

Hey, so I'm sorry to kill another fish, but I _realllly_ need to win.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

No killing fish here.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 22, 2022)

I win


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

My post right here would beg to differ.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2022)

And so does my post! Out you go.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 23, 2022)

In I come.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)

Sorry, but I'm the winner.


----------



## wubkitten (Aug 23, 2022)

If you post after me, you will inevitably lose :^)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2022)

I know, but you lost anyways lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)

No, I'm the winner.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello, winner here!


----------



## Venn (Aug 23, 2022)

Winner? Says who? ME.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2022)

No, the one who gets to determine the winner is me, so I win!


----------



## wubkitten (Aug 25, 2022)

No, you lose.

Also, the game.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm back for another win!


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 25, 2022)

my win now, have this consolation prize


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2022)

Unfortunately, my consolation prize transformed... into the trophy!


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 30, 2022)

no way! mine now, sorry riley! *_snatched* _


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 31, 2022)

*THE TROPHY IS INFECTED WITH FLESH EATING BACTERIA! 
DO NOT POST BELOW FOR YOUR OWN SAFETY!*​


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2022)

**gets eaten by flesh-eating bacteria*

 *


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 3, 2022)

i'm gonna make a tasty pizza with all this bacteria. Yum


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 3, 2022)

so that’s why I’m ill…


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 4, 2022)

_Dances Aggressively_


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2022)

_Dances more aggressively_


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2022)

_Doesn’t dance at all._


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2022)

FANTA, FANTA, DON'T YOU WANTA!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

nah coke zero pls


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh nooooooo, my 10 day winning streak!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh noooo, your 43-minute winning streak!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 18, 2022)

Next person to post is Uncool


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 18, 2022)

Maybe in the eyes of some.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)

Get connected, for FUI!  At edoocation COONECTION!
Get connected, for FUI!  At edoocation COONECTION!

...

sorry, that's been stuck in my head lately.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 27, 2022)

It’s been officially declared illegal to post here. 
Anyone caught posting here after this post will be sent to the shadow realm.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2022)

I am the OWNER of the shadow realm, and my shadow realm subordinates and I agree you need to leave.  :]


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 27, 2022)

I win! Yay!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2022)

Sorry, but I think you have won long enough.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

I win.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 1, 2022)

I win again!


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Pikachu


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2022)

Winninnnnnnng...


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 3, 2022)

I win! What's my prize?


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Oct 9, 2022)

GIMME THAT THRONE OF WINNING


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks for the trophy, mate.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 13, 2022)

hi


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2022)

goodbye


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 14, 2022)

seeya


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2022)

later


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 14, 2022)

alligator


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2022)

after a while


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 14, 2022)

crocodile


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2022)

in a little bit


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2022)

chitterbit


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2022)

in some time...


----------



## BabyPinkSnail (Oct 15, 2022)

I won


----------



## VITTO (Oct 17, 2022)

you sure?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2022)

Who are you?  I don't remember letting you have the win.  :]


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 17, 2022)

who are you hooman


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 18, 2022)

*I’M SUCTION CUP MAN!
LOOK AT ME GO!*


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2022)

Alright, now get off the win, please.  Thanks.


----------



## VITTO (Oct 20, 2022)

dont think so


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2022)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## VITTO (Oct 20, 2022)

you sure?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Lazy_Chad (Oct 20, 2022)

What's going on here? Oh well:


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 20, 2022)

me @ seeing the above:


----------



## Lazy_Chad (Oct 20, 2022)

AGAIN?!?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2022)

Time to win the game


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2022)

You fools! I AM the game!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2022)

**deletes save file**


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 21, 2022)

**restores save file**


----------



## VITTO (Oct 21, 2022)

hey babes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2022)

**corrupts the save file so that it can't be restored**


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 21, 2022)

*NOOOOOOOOOO!!!*


Well at least I have this win.


----------



## VITTO (Oct 24, 2022)

sorry man


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2022)

I am also sorry


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Oct 25, 2022)

I win for now


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 25, 2022)

*injects backup of the save file I had stored as a hidden file


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 26, 2022)

*corrupts the backup of the save file and disables the backup and restoring function*


----------



## VITTO (Oct 28, 2022)

shore


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2022)

Go eekway!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 28, 2022)

Whoops. I forgot I had a meeting. Can someone hold this Trophy for me until I get back?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Of course! I’ll even sign it for you!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)

**drops the trophy on the ground as it breaks into a million pieces**


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 9, 2022)

at least that was the plastic one we got from the dollar store


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2022)

Who disturbs my slumber while I was winning?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2022)

It was me. Rise and shine so you can claim your loss, mister!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2022)

**vaporizes you and the real trophy**


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

You’ve been winning far too long.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2022)

NOOOOOOOOO, MY ETERNAL WINNNNNNNNN

**said in an evil villain's voice from a movie as I melt away into nothing**


----------



## cherrytheone (Nov 30, 2022)

I win.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

No.


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 3, 2022)

:0


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Not so fast.


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

It's been a while, I'm taking the win now


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 12, 2022)

O:<


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

I win again


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 12, 2022)

NEVERRRR


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 12, 2022)

I WIN NOW!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2022)

I win.


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2022)

Nope, it's my turn now


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2022)

My turn.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2022)

Nuh uh, it's my turn!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2022)

Not so fast.


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2022)

4 days later....

I finally win again


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 22, 2022)

You forgot about me! 0:<


----------



## Clock (Dec 22, 2022)

Same thing


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 22, 2022)

...


----------



## Clock (Dec 22, 2022)

The chicken is mine now


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 22, 2022)

I’ll take the win.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 23, 2022)

Looks like I won!


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2022)

I win again!


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 24, 2022)

You lose again!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 26, 2022)

I win.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 29, 2022)

Sodium Bromine Oxygen


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 29, 2022)

I don’t know what it is, but you just lost your win regardless.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 29, 2022)

NaBrO


----------



## Clock (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes bro, I win


----------



## Midoriya (Sunday at 12:10 PM)

After long time, I have come back...

to win.


----------



## Snek (Sunday at 1:09 PM)

Oops I posted


----------



## Clock (Sunday at 1:11 PM)

Edit: ninjad by a minute


----------



## Snek (Sunday at 7:19 PM)

Wait...what?


----------



## ecstasy (Sunday at 7:34 PM)

i win


----------



## Snek (Sunday at 7:44 PM)

You win?


----------



## ecstasy (Sunday at 7:52 PM)

yes I win


----------



## Clock (Sunday at 7:55 PM)

I win too


----------



## Snek (Sunday at 7:56 PM)

Yay! You both won!


----------



## Midoriya (Sunday at 10:37 PM)

And now I win.


----------



## ecstasy (Sunday at 11:04 PM)

WRONG


----------



## Midoriya (Sunday at 11:04 PM)

Nice try


----------



## ecstasy (Sunday at 11:07 PM)

i try again and i succeed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sunday at 11:07 PM)

nope i win


----------



## ecstasy (Sunday at 11:51 PM)

wrong


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sunday at 11:52 PM)

You thought I'd let you win so easily?  Think again.


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:02 AM)

thinks again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:03 AM)

ecstasy said:


> thinks again


KILLS YOU 

I MUST win.


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:03 AM)

Ananas Dragon said:


> KILLS YOU


dodges


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:04 AM)

ecstasy said:


> dodges


I win :3


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:04 AM)

Ananas Dragon said:


> I win :3


no? i win actually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:04 AM)

ecstasy said:


> no? i win actually


Umm no :3


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:05 AM)

Ananas Dragon said:


> Umm no :3


umm yass!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:06 AM)

ecstasy said:


> ecstasy said:
> 
> 
> > umm yass!
> ...


no


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:08 AM)

Ananas Dragon said:


> no


W


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:09 AM)

ecstasy said:


> W


common you L!


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:09 AM)

Ananas Dragon said:


> common you L!


I have never lost at anything in my life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:12 AM)

welcome to loserville population you


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 12:14 AM)

i think you belong in loserville actually


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:21 AM)

no you!!!


----------



## Clock (Monday at 5:41 AM)

No I win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 5:54 AM)

No you don't


----------



## Clock (Monday at 6:13 AM)

That's sad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 6:43 AM)

Very much so


----------



## Clock (Monday at 10:20 AM)

I agree,

Now I win once again


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 11:54 AM)

Not anymore, sorry


----------



## Seastar (Monday at 2:13 PM)

I win for like 2 seconds


----------



## Clock (Monday at 2:14 PM)

You won for a minute


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 2:22 PM)

I win forever


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 11:00 PM)

You wish.


----------



## ecstasy (Tuesday at 12:30 AM)

I win now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 1:28 AM)

It is my turn to try winning.


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 2:10 AM)

Key emphasis on "try."


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 2:18 AM)

I am very persistent sometimes.


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 2:19 AM)

As am I.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 2:21 AM)

Nice!


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 2:25 AM)

Thanks!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 3:22 AM)

You're welcome


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 4:00 AM)

Thanks for saying you're welcome!  : D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 4:09 AM)

No problem, but I have to steal the win from you now.  It's just showbiz.


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 5:26 AM)

I too have to steal the win


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 6:45 AM)

Same though


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 7:18 AM)

It's something we all have to do in this thread


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

And on that note, I'll steal it back.  : D


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 3:14 PM)

nah


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 7:10 PM)

I'll have to steal the win again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 9:04 PM)

highkey forgot this thread existed

anyways here for my very brief but satisfying win


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Tuesday at 10:21 PM)

Very brief indeed because now _I_ have the win!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 10:53 PM)

Do you?


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 10:54 PM)

It is not him, but I!  Me, myself, and I!  Wait.  What do you mean myself stole the win from me?  Well tell him to give it back!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 10:55 PM)

I like your funny words magic man


----------



## Clock (Today at 7:59 AM)

2 days is enough, now I win again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Today at 11:48 AM)

Sorry, you ran out of time enjoying your glory of winning.


----------



## Clock (Today at 12:24 PM)

Well that's sad, I won again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Today at 1:19 PM)

Also sad, because I won again.


----------



## Midoriya (Today at 1:22 PM)

I'm not sad.  I win.


----------



## NovariusHaze (51 minutes ago)

Wow I can’t believe I ended up being the winner in the end.


----------

